# Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 [PS3/XBOX360]



## destinator (Dec 18, 2009)

*Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 [PS3/XBOX360] PSN/XBL Post #1*

Annoucement:


Coming 2010, obviously on both platforms (does this mean Ubisoft lost the rights for the 360?). Apparently 4 player possible!?

Please post or pm me your xbl/psn names + country if you want on the list.


For online people:

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff, Australia 
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-, Canada
Koppachino.....................koppachino
Nan Desu Ka...................JFree26
Volture..........................Voltured
Yagami1211....................Yagami1211, France
Wormodragon..................Wormodragon
mangekyouXXsharingan.....mayank0
IronFist Alchemist.............KimuraLOX, East Coast!
Deathgun.......................fire-in-the-sky9, Netherlands
Blatman..........................A2rules, England
Schecterwolf...................schecterwolf
Gomu Ningen....................Raikirin, US
AK47SUKI 187.................Guldmagen
Red Raptor......................tenten79, Singapore
Dbgohan08......................Dbgohan08, USA
HidanCursed....................XxToxicFire13xX
kyuubi425.......................bktitan425
NU-KazeKage...................kerbykidd
Mystic Sasuke..................R4_Rog3R_R4, USA
The Scientist...................fadeux
Brandon Heat...................BrandonHeat321
Regulator........................EireiEMIYA
Uchiha Kyle.....................ShinryuAbyss
Nakiro ............................Nakiro, Canada
Sarutobi Asuma................musica027
Hellion............................rkrippler
Sonikku Tilt.....................Crucifixion13
~Ageha~........................SSJ_Sage
NeoKurama......................Neobardock7621
Aeon..............................Aeon0783
kenji1104........................kenji1104
Demon Wind Shuriken........Demonwindbomb
Masurao.........................Masurao_X
PhoenixRoy......................PhoenixRoy
The World.......................KilluaSol
Shadow..........................Thunder_Emperor
Sarutobi Asuma................musica027
The World........................KilluaSol or ThugnificantNigga
riderinhood2.....................riderinhood2
crysus............................crysus89
shuraii............................shuraii
Demon Wind Shuriken........Demonwindbomb
Pure9.............................Grim_Breaker
wjones83........................Rokkudai
GeneralSummer................Ichiraku4Ever AND LaSwagga
Laix...............................CookieFrog
Ech?..............................SaigoAnchuu
Deva Path......................shivam101
Laix...............................CookieFrog
AmanoG.........................akushitsu
.........................

*Forum Name*.................*XBL*
Kidd..............................KiddDaBeauty, Sweden
Ergo Proxy.....................Marsuvees0623, Texas
SSJ4 Kyuubi....................px i pwn4g3
AK47SUKI 187.................HidanUchiha 18
saiya-jin.........................Kamehamazing
Yashiro..........................Nathaniel22895
SurgeV1?......................SurgeV1
Kyuukudo.......................Renyren707 
DedValve........................DedValve
Taofizzle........................taofizzle, UK
.........................
.........................


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok, now I got hype.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 18, 2009)

Gotta be kidding me?  Xbox360 :S whata? anyway gonna get it on PS3 free online if it has online play xD Thanks Des

-LS-

EDIT: Is that a RasenShuriken? or just Odamaa Rasengan? if it is RasenShuriken then YEEES xD


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Really hope there's proper cutscenes and dialogue this time round hate text reading xD yet i play RPGs.


----------



## Raiyu (Dec 18, 2009)

Getting it for both 360 and PS3. I haven't played the first one, but from the demo I played this game is so cash.


----------



## Kyou (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea, more voice acting and cutscenes, if they're gonna make me people in the streets talk, I wanna hear it not read it like the Narutimate Accels and that, all had voice acting, pretty shortchanged for next gen like Storm to not have voice acting every person you talk to to be honest, so I'm hoping for more voice acting for minor parts and more cutscenes.

And the story has to be handled much better hopefully! That mission way was disgusting. I prefer living in the moment not getting a brief rundown and all that shit then you fight then oh it's done. That was a bit bad... 

Still graphics are top notch, not sure how they could improve them, they were pretty damn awesome, so its only minor things, well total overhaul of how they do the story would be nice like I said, and then some more voice acting is all I hope for in this game.

But still, regardless if they don't make those changes, since how Storm 1 covered so much of Naruto series, surely Storm 2 will go atleast to H&K arc. If not further... so it'll be interesting where it goes to, Konoha 12 will probably all be in this anyway, hopefully some new characters maybe like Anko as a full playable, but I suppose its a bit early to talk about that!


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2009)

Please have online please have online please have online.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 18, 2009)

every character to be playable and not just as support, want everyone back from the old Narutimate games even ANBU Kakashi and new ones as well from both part 1 and 2 ;D I would love to play as Rookie 9's parents sometimes especially Shikaku father of Shikamaru ;D father son team and team ougis too ;D yeah team ougi I want that back and more than one ougis per character and more and more xD

-LS-


----------



## Si Style (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah 'bout time.
I'm glad they're releasing them every 2 years so we get a new game rather than an old game with extras (I'm looking at you DBZ Sparking series).
With Accel 3 getting to Sasuke vs Itachi I'd be disappointed if it didn't get that far. Storm certainly had enough content to justify getting there and CC2 are one of the hardest working game companies around. I've got high hopes for some co-op and tag team too; Your tag team could be your support. Would be genius.

Looking forward to this.

Edit: KN4, Storm graphics - Yes please!


----------



## slickcat (Dec 18, 2009)

I m hoping for more combos, ougis and more than 1 special attacks used real time. And hopefully Up to Sage Naruto Arc by then, Not sure of how far the english audience is but Would sure be nice to have it that far. And an RPG mode with some fodder fighting would be nice and exploration


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2009)

well i hope there Zabuza and Sound 4 but since it based on shippuden we probably wont.

but they probably been working on the characters like in two years.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Gotta be kidding me?  Xbox360 :S whata? anyway gonna get it on PS3 free online if it has online play xD Thanks Des
> 
> -LS-
> 
> EDIT: Is that a RasenShuriken? or just Odamaa Rasengan? if it is RasenShuriken then YEEES xD


well it kind of look like a rasen shuriken but dunno


----------



## Si Style (Dec 18, 2009)

You can see the edge of the technique on the left and Naruto right in the middle of it, he didn't hold Oodama Rasengan like that. Besides you wouldn't choose that technique for your first publicity shot.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 18, 2009)

That's great news for me. I gotta say, if you are PS3 fan, ouch.

As for me, I'm neutral since I have all systems. I may pick up for Xbox 360 because of online, IF, there's one.


----------



## Corran (Dec 18, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> That's great news for me. I gotta say, if you are PS3 fan, ouch.
> 
> As for me, I'm neutral since I have all systems. I may pick up for Xbox 360 because of online, IF, there's one.



Why ouch for PS3 fans? They still get to play it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 18, 2009)

fuck all the rpg talk and more voice acting i want more damn combos like they were in Accel 2. The combo strings themselves used to rival jutsus lol. (Gaara was sick, and Deidara was just broken lol.)

And of course All the way up to Sage Naruto please.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 18, 2009)

Corran said:


> Why ouch for PS3 fans? They still get to play it.



Yeah, sorry. I mean to say like, if you are PS3 fan, and you are one of those people who will say, "My exclusive Naruto game is better than yours," well, that's not going to happen with this one.

Unless you want to mock Wii, then ok.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 18, 2009)

I hate that games goes multi-platform because then I don't have a reason to own both consoles... anyway if this game will have online play then I am getting it on PS3 not Xbox360 (PS3=FreeOnline).. Anyway this is good news for the Xbox fans without a PS3 ;D

I hope that this game goes up to the Kage Meeting Arc then we get alot of new charaters including old characters that did not appear on UNS1.. I wish for more combos too.. More jutsus and ougis, 2 versions of Sasuke (Snake Sasuke & Hawk Sasuke)

-LS-


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 18, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I hate that games goes multi-platform because then I don't have a reason to own both consoles... anyway if this game will have online play then I am getting it on PS3 not Xbox360 (PS3=FreeOnline).. Anyway this is good news for the Xbox fans without a PS3 ;D
> 
> I hope that this game goes up to the Kage Meeting Arc then we get alot of new charaters including old characters that did not appear on UNS1.. I wish for more combos too.. More jutsus and ougis, 2 versions of Sasuke (Snake Sasuke & Hawk Sasuke)
> 
> -LS-


Yeah, I know what you mean about multiplatform. I don't really care since I got all 3, but sometimes, it makes me think I wasted one console if majority will be multiplatform game. I hope it has online. Otherwise, PS3 for me. I like my online on 360, no offense.


----------



## Pringles (Dec 18, 2009)

Sweet looking forward too it


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm definitely getting a PS3 this year and since it has free online/blueray player/a cheap price then it is a must have. I'm also looking forward to this game since on the 360 I had that 'other' series that didn't look nearly as good as this one. Hope to hear good things in the future.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I hate that games goes multi-platform because then I don't have a reason to own both consoles... anyway if this game will have online play then I am getting it on PS3 not Xbox360 (PS3=FreeOnline).. Anyway this is good news for the Xbox fans without a PS3 ;D
> 
> *I hope that this game goes up to the Kage Meeting Arc *then we get alot of new charaters including old characters that did not appear on UNS1.. I wish for more combos too.. More jutsus and ougis, 2 versions of Sasuke (Snake Sasuke & Hawk Sasuke)
> 
> -LS-


im sure it wont go that far CC2 most likely want to release Storm 3 in the future.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 18, 2009)

Not buying it on PS3 unless it comes with custom music feature. I need it in all my games, so I m going with 360. And this just proves devs are lazy, what happened to tons of content addition on the blu ray. Anyways they better think things thru.


----------



## lo0p (Dec 18, 2009)

*OH YEAH!*

It's good to know that it'll be Shippuden, too.  Hope they let the story and characters go up to where at least Accel 3 was.  In the scan it looks like Naruto's doing the first version of the rasen-shuriken so it's probably going up to Hidan/Kakuzu at least.  Also hope they improve the gameplay.  The first one looked amazing but the gameplay was really bland.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 18, 2009)

I want to believe that this game will come out in November 2010 so the anime would have reached the Gutsy ninja arc at the very least, all things remaining equal.

So, for the palyable characters of UNS 2, I'd like them to focus on *Shippuden only*. We would have:
- Main protagonists (ex-rookies, senseis, Suna, etc.)
- Suigetsu
- Karin
- Jugo
- Killer Bee
- Kabuto
- Sage Mode Naruto
- Sage Mode Jiraiya
- All the Akatsuki (bar Zetsu and Tobi)
- Snake Sasuke & MS Sasuke
- Tailed Naruto

That could bring us to more than 40 playable characters.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2009)

well Sasuke whit the Akatsuki Robes model was in the new Ova so it migth be over than than since this will be released some time in 2010 and the anime is only a episode or so for Sasuke vs Killer Bee.

i wish Zabuza was in it but i doupt it,i would have been nice to hear Steve Blum Zabuza voice again in awesome cut scenes.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well Sasuke whit the Akatsuki Robes model was in the *new Ova* so it migth be over than than since this will be released some time in 2010 and the anime is only a episode or so for Sasuke vs Killer Bee.
> 
> i wish Zabuza was in it but i doupt it,i would have been nice to hear Steve Blum Zabuza voice again in awesome cut scenes.



Where?? Which OVA?? I wanna know....


----------



## Raiyu (Dec 18, 2009)

I wonder how far this will go. Joystiq says it starts where UNS left off, which is after the Retrieve Sasuke Arc or Homecoming. Anyone want to guess how far this will go?


----------



## The_Black_Rose (Dec 18, 2009)

Are the ps3 Naruto games any good. My brother thinks they are much better than the wii ones, but the wii ones are my fav ones so far.
 If they are any good i will probably make them the first game i get if i get a ps3!


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Well first one ended with jiraiya & naruto leaving village so UNS2 takes off from homecoming and hopefully goes to kage meeting atleast, i really hope it goes far into the story.

What need's to be changed for 2 is the lame missions which was everything beside's the actual fights mean did anyone like running up tree's jumping from tree branch to branch in UNS 1 cause it was fun once and got boring about the 5th time you have catch like frog and akamaru really hope they remove these bland mission types.

____________
Yes the PS3 UNS is the best looking naruto game and one best playable hopefully they get rid of the crap stuff for 2 and add some good stuff.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2009)

and it will be after the time skip that's cool. hope it goea at least up to the naruto vs pain fight


----------



## valerian (Dec 19, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> I wonder how far this will go. Joystiq says it starts where UNS left off, which is after the Retrieve Sasuke Arc or Homecoming. Anyone want to guess how far this will go?



Well it's confirmed so far that it'll be going to the Hidan and Kakuzu fight, seeing how that's the rasenshuriken in the scan. Not sure if it will be going further than that part yet.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 19, 2009)

If this game has no sage mode Naruto I won't buy it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 19, 2009)

You know? After giving it some thought I can't say UNS1 was anything special on PS3. Don't get me wrong, the animations/anime-graphics were great and all, but the loading times going in/out of the village was horrible as well as the 3.9GB install not really helping things.

Do I want the other improvements that everybody has discussed? Sure I do, but I hope CC2 has done a better job with the coding this time around.


----------



## Raiyu (Dec 19, 2009)

bigduo209 said:


> You know? After giving it some thought I can't say UNS1 was anything special on PS3. Don't get me wrong, the animations/anime-graphics were great and all, but the loading times going in/out of the village was horrible as well as the 3.9GB install not really helping things.
> 
> Do I want the other improvements that everybody has discussed? Sure I do, but I hope CC2 has done a better job with the coding this time around.



Well it was the PS3's first Naruto game. Rise of a Ninja for 360 wasn't so hot, heard that the combat system was broken and also had problems but were fixed in Broken Bond. I'm sure CC2 will address the problems. 

But man 2010 is going to hurt my wallet


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2009)

This game will go up to Naruto vs Pain. That arc can extend up to 5-6 months in the anime and then you can add some filler stuff. I doubt it'll go mid-way into an arc like the Accel series did. Stopping it after Naruto beats Pain is the perfect way to set-up for the next one. That's 5 arcs:

- Rescue Gaara 
- Sai and Yamato
- Immortals 
- Hunt for Itachi
- Invasion of Pain

Good enough for a game like this. There's no reason to not include SM Naruto nor the upcoming anime arc considering how long arcs are. Assuming the game will come out around October/November I can see it being worked into. Also assuming they might place some filler around or extend some scenes, yeah it'll work out well.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 19, 2009)

I want Sage Naruto, Hes the main reason I m looking forward to this game. MAIN reason. Plus does anyone know how far the english Audience are in the Dubbed version. Hopefully they can release the game in December Next yr and The game being up to Pain vs Naruto is perfect for me.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 19, 2009)

slickcat said:


> I want Sage Naruto, Hes the main reason I m looking forward to this game. MAIN reason. Plus does anyone know how far the english Audience are in the Dubbed version. Hopefully they can release the game in December Next yr and The game being up to Pain vs Naruto is perfect for me.


From what i heard they are done with the itachi vs sasuke fight but the episodes they are airing now are stil in the gaara arc i think.


----------



## lo0p (Dec 19, 2009)

From Godzillaheisei on Gamefaqs:



Is that Sasuke doing Kirin?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 19, 2009)

glad this is on 360. i wasn't able to get this b4.

the games usually follow the anime and by time this game is out killer bee will be introduced. i'm sure killer bee will definately be in the game.

no so sure about sennin naruto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2009)

lo0p said:


> From Godzillaheisei on Gamefaqs:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Sasuke doing Kirin?


kirin is a game play jutsu o.o,or is it chidori lance


----------



## Si Style (Dec 19, 2009)

It's a question of work load, but getting to Itachi vs Sasuke is plenty!

We'll get to play as Sasuke, Snake monster Oro, KN4 Naruto, C2 Deidara, Kazekage Sasori, Hikaru, Tentacke Kakazu, Pein, Sage Jiraiya, Hidan, Juugo and Kazekage Gaara. We even get Shodai, Nindaime, Kidoumaru and Sakon if they make support playable characters. There are more than enough interesting scenarios and characters to look forward to.

It also looks like FRS and Kirin are going to be moves, not Ougis. Can you say overkill? 

Im hoping for some two player stuff and 2 specials per character, not one.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 19, 2009)

While I feel that support characters are unbalanced, I don't think they need to be completely removed.

The support characters need to be item-based, and speaking of items... WE NEED ITEMS ON THE FIELD!!! Seriously, having an open 3D-space is pointless if the game doesn't make use of it. It makes transitioning from pseudo 2D in past games seem pathetic.

There needs to be some destructible objects, items on the field, some in-game stage transitions, something that will the make the open environments more important than it already is.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 19, 2009)

bigduo209 said:


> While I feel that support characters are unbalanced, I don't think they need to be completely removed.
> 
> The support characters need to be item-based, and speaking of items... *WE NEED ITEMS ON THE FIELD*!!! Seriously, having an open 3D-space is pointless if the game doesn't make use of it. It makes transitioning from pseudo 2D in past games seem pathetic.
> 
> There needs to be some destructible objects, items on the field, some in-game stage transitions, something that will the make the open environments more important than it already is.



Err.. sorry but WE don't. Not me anyway. I'll do ANYTHING to get an Ultimate Ninja series get rid of the items. I never bought any of the PS2 games just because of the overwhelming number of "items".

In UNS, I really hated it when your character gets on fire literally, or when he gets all black or even transparent. Wth?! What are paper bombs doing in bags hidden under the ground? Yes, items are a huge drowback for me.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 19, 2009)

Si Style said:


> It's a question of work load, but getting to Itachi vs Sasuke is plenty!
> 
> We'll get to play as Sasuke, Snake monster Oro, KN4 Naruto, C2 Deidara, Kazekage Sasori, Hikaru, Tentacke Kakazu, Pein, Sage Jiraiya, Hidan, Juugo and Kazekage Gaara. We even get Shodai, Nindaime, Kidoumaru and Sakon if they make support playable characters. There are more than enough interesting scenarios and characters to look forward to.
> 
> ...


Isn,t FRS supposed to be a one hit kill?
Also if they are doing Kirin any justice, how the fuck would you be able to dodge it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> *Isn,t FRS supposed to be a one hit kill*?
> Also if they are doing Kirin any justice, how the fuck would you be able to dodge it?


well most jutsu can kill in one hit or a kunai in a vital area too but this is a game.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 19, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well most jutsu can kill in one hit or a kunai in a vital area too but this is a game.


Yeah but stil it would have to some major damage to do the move justice don,t you think? 
Wouldn,t that be kind of cheap in the online mode if you can spam Kirin and FRS againts people who play low tier characters?


----------



## Creator (Dec 19, 2009)

If the first is anything to go by, this should be fantastic.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmmmm, PLZZ HAVE SAGE NARUTO PLZZ HAVE SAGE NARUTO... I m sure they can only show what they have aired in the anime thus far, but the anime is already in the pain arc. SO I M HOPING SAGE NARUTO IS IN IT.

heres to hoping


----------



## lo0p (Dec 19, 2009)

If you want something to be in this game, the best thing you can do right now is go to  and click on "FANS".  There, you can submit a question under "DEVELOPER Q&A" or submit a comment under "FAN COMMENTS".


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 19, 2009)

The most recent question is from last year and the most recent comment is from march, i seriously doubt they'd see these regarding this new game...or at all.

We'd have to go to the JP site...which hasn't launched yet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Yeah but stil it would have to some major *damage to do the move justice don,t you think?
> Wouldn,t that be kind of cheap in the online mode if you can spam Kirin and FRS againts people who play low tier characters*?


well this is not a competitive figther so they have to suck it up.

but i still wonder if it kirin or not i mean it supose to be big whit a mountain destruction force and i wonder if Wind Style: Rasen Shuriken will explode once it shoot the oponent  whit a big explosion.


any way all this is not concreate the first trailer had sasuke runing in a wall while naruto was attacking from the ground,and arenas like leaf village and Sasuke vs Lee area in trailers were not in the final game.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 19, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Isn,t FRS supposed to be a one hit kill?
> Also if they are doing Kirin any justice, how the fuck would you be able to dodge it?



Hence the term "Overkill"



Icegaze said:


> Err.. sorry but WE don't. Not me anyway. I'll do ANYTHING to get an Ultimate Ninja series get rid of the items. I never bought any of the PS2 games just because of the overwhelming number of "items".
> 
> In UNS, I really hated it when your character gets on fire literally, or when he gets all black or even transparent. Wth?! What are paper bombs doing in bags hidden under the ground? Yes, items are a huge drowback for me.



Not a fan of tactical play, huh?
Everything was pretty easy to dodge, but I still don't get why people hated support characters either. Anything that adds extra game play and tactical value makes a game deeper.



Linkdarkside said:


> but i still wonder if it kirin or not i mean it supose to be big whit a mountain destruction force and i wonder if Wind Style: Rasen Shuriken will explode once it shoot the oponent  whit a big explosion.



CC2 Just love to over-exaggerate jutsu. Look at Shodai's Ougi in the Naruitmate hero series (Barrage one dude into a 1000 year old oak and blow it up - rediculous but wonderful) or closer to home, Obito's Katon ougi in Accel 3 seems to go off like a Nuke.
Also, in Storm, the set up and connection was the only thing in real time, once the move confirmed a hit, it was more of a cut scene, certainly with Chidori or Rasenegan. That's what we might be seeing, just the set up, the move hitting might be a smaller cut scene.

Edit; 
The more and more I look at that picture, I don't think it's Kirin; I think its Chidori lance.
Sasuke's clothes are not what he wears when using Kirin for one thing and that stage is probably Oro's layer (See the stone snake to the left). However, we don't actually see the Chakra lance until after Hidan and Kakazu, but Sasuke does use that hand gesture in the Sasuke arc (He's halted by Oro). This might end at Sasuke vs Deidara but would make more sense at Itachi vs Sasuke (Models already done for those two, only Pein and sage Jiraiya to develop). 

It's not the biggest thing that bothers me because we get Hiruko, Hidan and KN4, so I'm automatically happy.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 19, 2009)

Si Style said:


> Not a fan of tactical play, huh?
> Everything was pretty easy to dodge, but I still don't get why people hated support characters either. Anything that adds extra game play and tactical value makes a game deeper.



I am sorry but this has nothing to do with being a fan of tactical play or not. 
I just want a Naruto game to feel the closest to the anime, as if I were controlling the characters in the actual Shippuden series. I don't want any Smash Bros Melee wannabe game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2009)

If there is online, I hope they don't make broken characters like Itachi this time.

Itachi in the first one they just gave him to much that he is banned from all tourneys, because he has no counter.


----------



## Klue (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh sweet Jesus, YES!!!

I hope it comes out by summer, and not at years end - that would suck.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2009)

KB and SM Naruto will be cool if they are in the game


----------



## Klue (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't forget Pain.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2009)

right pain will be awesome especially deva realm he will be to broken


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2009)

SO happy I held off on getting the most recent Accel game


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 19, 2009)

Fantastic news.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 20, 2009)

Hellion said:


> SO happy I held off on getting the most recent Accel game


Why not get both? They are pactically two very different games. 

I just hope that the multiplat decision doesn't drag down the PS3 version.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 20, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Why not get both? They are pactically two very different games.
> 
> I just hope that the multiplat decision doesn't drag down the PS3 version.



i think multi-platform games are usually the exact same. sometimes they'll throw in a gimmick but for the most part they are the exact same. ps3 is gonna be better anyways cause 360 will be a port...


----------



## slickcat (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope they add more aerial moves to this one as well as aerial throws, plus the KnJ sucks in storm, works only during certain move animations. I look forward to seeing how they have improved from their predecessor and not some 1.5 remake.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 20, 2009)

Jaga said:


> i think multi-platform games are usually the exact same. sometimes they'll throw in a gimmick but for the most part they are the exact same. ps3 is gonna be better anyways cause 360 will be a port...


No they aren't exactly the same.. just look what happened to Final Fantasy XIII, the graphics were downgraded ever since the x360 announcement. Exclusives are working on the advantages of the specific system, so those are now gone.

I won't know if they downgrade, I sure hope they don't though, loved the first game, expect more from this one however.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 20, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Why not get both? They are pactically two very different games.
> 
> I just hope that the multiplat decision doesn't drag down the PS3 version.



Because I would have had to purchase a psp to get Accel


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

I wonder how they'll handle Naruto's and Sasori's awakening forms, since they'll have more than one.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2009)

They can make two sasoris one with that big thing he is inside and his awakening could be withiut that puppets akatsuki robe and his tail out, and the other sasori could be theone with red hair and akatsuki robe and its awakening without the robe ;D no big deal xD
hmm naruto could be like that he first transforms into kyuubi and the more damage he gets the more angry he gets the more tails appears and finally 4th tail ;D I dunno they will think of something its THEIR job xD

-LS-


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2009)

i wonder how they will make Deidara's playstyle on a 3D style game.


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

The characters need more health.  They should give characters two jutsus this time as well.


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2009)

it's gonna be awesome


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2009)

hopefully they put Zabuza,Haku and Sound 4 four as a Flash back battles or someting.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully they put Zabuza,Haku and Sound 4 four as a Flash back battles or someting.


It would be nice if the first battle of the game is a flashback battle with Zabuza and Haku.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 20, 2009)

I don´t really care that it´s released on the 360 this time. That means more income, which means more budget, which means better Naruto games in the future. But hopefully the graphics stay at least the same as in Storm 1 and they do not cut any content. Otherwise I´d be pissed at all 360 owners.


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully they put Zabuza,Haku and Sound 4 four as a Flash back battles or someting.



Fuck the sound four, add Hashirama, Tobirama, Minato and Asuma.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 20, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> It would be nice if the first battle of the game is a flashback battle with Zabuza and Haku.



That would mean there are pre time skip models for Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura - which I seriously doubt.


----------



## Klue (Dec 20, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Fuck the sound four, add Hashirama, Tobirama, Minato and Asuma.



This + Anko because she is hot.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> That would mean there are pre time skip models for Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura - which I seriously doubt.


Why not??
They can just use the models from the first game.
You can probably even play all the pre time skip characters just like Naruto accel 1(ultimate ninja 4) if you have a save file from the first game.


----------



## Hyperbolic (Dec 20, 2009)

Any new info from Jump Festa?


----------



## Dark Demon (Dec 20, 2009)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 has been announced, holy shit this just made my week:WOW

I wonder until which arc will the game´s story mode go up to. Hope they include zabuza and haku in this one


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Dec 20, 2009)

If they get to Pain invasion arc.  How is he gonna play?  He's gonna be the king of broken-ness  :WOW


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

chibbi-kitsune said:


> If they get to Pain invasion arc.  How is he gonna play?  He's gonna be the king of broken-ness  :WOW


I figure that his moves take up more chakra so he can use them less.
It would be pretty haxed if he can spam all his jutsu as if it is a rasengan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2009)

i hope part 2 characters can equip part 1 jutsu i want to use Fire Style: Phoenix Flower Jutsu as part 2 Sasuke.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 20, 2009)

So what were the pros and cons of the first game?


----------



## Dark Demon (Dec 20, 2009)

Well the pros from the first game would be:
Pros
- Awesome Graphics
- Nice Gameplay
- Good Soundtrack 
- Free Roaming in Konoha and doing missions

And the cons would be:
- Collecting the scrolls that serve as cash while free roaming can be tedious as hell
- Lack of Practice Mode
- Tree climbing missions can be tiresome at times
- The hide and seek missions with konohamaru, udon and moegi can be annoying sometimes too


----------



## jdbzkh (Dec 20, 2009)

chibbi-kitsune said:


> If they get to Pain invasion arc.  How is he gonna play?  He's gonna be the king of broken-ness  :WOW



Well the best way to do it is have Pain show up as a summoner type fighter. Every move set will use a different body when he defends Ghost Relm shows up, when he uses long distance attacks Demon and Animal relm show up, Human can be used to set up and break combo's and finally Hell relm can heal up the main body which is Deva. His in game jutsu would be ST, and his ougi could be CT. 

Or they can go the easy way and have 3 playable bodies and 3 support bodies.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dark Demon said:


> Well the pros from the first game would be:
> Pros
> - Awesome Graphics
> - Nice Gameplay
> ...


-Another con would be the lack of adjustable health bars, I couldn't stand that handicap crap. I hated the fact the Ougis could completely wipe out health, I don't mind some significant damage but the amount of damage caused was ridiculous.
-The 3.9 GB install along with long loading going in/out of free roaming
-The open stages were too barren, should've been used for items (as breakable objects instead of being preloaded before battle).


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 21, 2009)

jdbzkh said:


> Or they can go the easy way and have 3 playable bodies and 3 support bodies.



I'd say 2 playables (Deva and Asura realms) and 4 supports. I prefer the supporting system as a means to display relevant characters who haven't shown enough jutsu in their arsenal to be fully playable - yes, Karin, Ino, Naraka, Preta, Shizune,... I'm looking at you. 

Hinata will have her Juuho Soushiken, hopefully. 



bigduo209 said:


> -Another con would be the lack of adjustable health bars, I couldn't stand that handicap crap. I hated the fact the Ougis could completely wipe out health, I don't mind some significant damage but the amount of damage caused was ridiculous.



 I thought the amount of damage caused by the ougi was sufficient. For me, ougi should almost be a last resort jutsu that could wipe out upto half of the opponents life bar.. And I hope they stick to "realistic ougi" not like the nonsensical exaggerations we see in the Ultimate Ninja series. 



bigduo209 said:


> -The open stages were too barren, should've been used for items (as breakable objects instead of being preloaded before battle).



I keep my fingers crossed for there to be NO items, or at least an option to have them or not. I dislike the whole idea of having stuff pop out of nowhere and use them in battle. No Smash Bros Melee please... or at least optional. Please Cyberconnect.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 21, 2009)

Pain can be six different playable characters or it can be like Naruto's Bunshin combos. When Naruto does a combo another bunshin appears, but with Pain you choose Pain and another Pain and they fight together like Naruto and its bunshin combos when you choose its support you get 2 Pains for the L1 and 2 other Pains for the R1 button then you will have all of them on the battlefield and it will feel like you battle all of the Pains at the same time ;D I hope you guys understand what I'm trying to say xD it kinda difficult to explain =S

Cc2 should try out the Tenkaichi series on the PS2 to get some inspiration for their Summon battles and Big creature fights like 8-Headed Orochimaru (Hydra something)

-LS-


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't wait to see Kakashi's Ougi's!!! no matter what Narutimate game his never were lackluster.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 21, 2009)

is this one coming out in america first aswell? or do we have to wait 2 years like accel?


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 21, 2009)

^ Nothing has been confirmed yet, but I want to believe that, just like the prequel, it will be released around the same period in both Japan and the Western World (North America, Australia and Europe).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 21, 2009)

Icegaze said:


> I'd say 2 playables (Deva and Asura realms) and 4 supports. I prefer the supporting system as a means to display relevant characters who haven't shown enough jutsu in their arsenal to be fully playable - yes, Karin, Ino, Naraka, Preta, Shizune,... I'm looking at you.


nah i hope for 3 playable Pains,Animal,Asura and God Realms and  like you said suport only character should be smaller character that havent done mutch of their move sets. the sound four and The First and Second Hokage did not deserved to be suport only.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 21, 2009)

i sure hope we get to see Shodai and Kidoumaru


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 21, 2009)

it look like they show something about storm 2 on the jump festa


----------



## Deva Path (Dec 21, 2009)

Perfect. I loved the first one, it just was missing Multiplayer and Online. 

Rosters would be a bit messy. Would they implement a 'Sasuke of Hebi' and 'Sasuke of Taka'?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> it look like they show something about storm 2 on the jump festa



This confirms an autumn 2010 release...cool .


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 21, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Perfect. I loved the first one, it just was missing Multiplayer and Online.
> 
> Rosters would be a bit messy. Would they implement a 'Sasuke of Hebi' and 'Sasuke of Taka'?



They could do both ala Sasuke cursed seal and Sasuke sharingan mode.. simple costume switch jutsu's are already customisable so that not a problem either..

Above could be done for Naruto Kyuubi version or Sage Mode version....

Wonder how far thy are going to go with it.. Autumn 2010 means at least 8 Tails should be done.

I like Legendary Saiyans Idea for Pain


----------



## valerian (Dec 21, 2009)

The anime is pretty close to Killer Bee's introduction.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> The anime is pretty close to Killer Bee's introduction.


I wonder how they wil handle Killer Bee's transformations.
I doubt they wil let you play as the Hachibi.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 21, 2009)

Icegaze said:


> I thought the amount of damage caused by the ougi was sufficient. For me, ougi should almost be a last resort jutsu that could wipe out upto half of the opponents life bar.. And I hope they stick to "realistic ougi" not like the nonsensical exaggerations we see in the Ultimate Ninja series.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my fingers crossed for there to be NO items, or at least an option to have them or not. I dislike the whole idea of having stuff pop out of nowhere and use them in battle. No Smash Bros Melee please... or at least optional. Please Cyberconnect.


For some characters the amount of damage from an ougi was OK, but most of the characters abilities were a little too much especially if you wanted a prolonged battle in versus mode. Again, that's why I want the health bars to be adjustable, it may be suitable for you and what you expect, but me and other players may want something different.

Optional items on the field are fine but they shouldn't be preloaded, I don't want a character stuck with the same items every time I choose them. Overall though there needs to be something to make the open arenas account for the gameplay, or else the transition from the pseudo 2D stages of past games are pointless. The arenas in UNS1 were big open spaces that weren't used for anything important, there should be something in them whether it's objects/structures to stand and attack from, or some items to collect and use within the environment (which makes sense for something like this more than SMB).


----------



## Vyse (Dec 21, 2009)

More options equal better game.

So bring on adjustable health bars.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 21, 2009)

bigduo209 said:


> For some characters the amount of damage from an ougi was OK, but most of the characters abilities were a little too much especially if you wanted a prolonged battle in versus mode. Again, that's why I want the health bars to be adjustable, it may be suitable for you and what you expect, but me and other players may want something different.
> 
> Optional items on the field are fine but they shouldn't be preloaded, I don't want a character stuck with the same items every time I choose them. Overall though there needs to be something to make the open arenas account for the gameplay, or else the transition from the pseudo 2D stages of past games are pointless. The arenas in UNS1 were big open spaces that weren't used for anything important, there should be something in them whether it's objects/structures to stand and attack from, or some items to collect and use within the environment (which makes sense for something like this more than SMB).



I totally agree with you on the adjustable health bars. I'm always opened to anything as long as it comes with an option.

What counts most for me in the arenas is being able to go as far as possible (a bit like the latest Dragonball Z Tenkaichi games). I'll love it if they could just expand the area that the arenas cover. Not like in the Clash of Ninja series where you have to get kicked out of a certain perimeter before having access to a new setting.

It should be just like in UNS1 but wider. Just more width so all the running and dashing ninja style make the gameplay experience more Naruto-esque. I mean, just imagine being able to dash into the forest and hide behind trees and stuff like that. That would make it fantastic for people who love using long range characters like Deidara and Sai.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2009)

hope it is a good game and has a good fighting system


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2009)

Any idea what the timeframe for the game is? I mean when it's set in the manga timeline. Any chance that it'll be up to date as of right now?


----------



## slickcat (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with Icegaze, In UNS1 I always wondered why the stage VOTE wasnt on the water or a fighting on one of the statues upside down. But it was a project. They have time to improve on fan feedback from the first game.

My main problem with this game is the amount of combos. this was one of the reasons i loved Accel series. the way combos could be linked and cancelled at anytime not being fully scripted. And obviously I personally would love more jutsus about 3 at a time, aerial grabs and multiple grapples and a nice second character substitution system, same as Dead or Alive series. Rather than the system they have with characters appearing for brief moments,I never relied on using partners,because my gaming style is solo.

I m open to more options however.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well when it comes to music all CC2 needs to do is allow custom soundtracks so I can obtain the songs and play them myself.

As far as Ougis go, I love the over-the-top style specials CC2 has developed for the series. It's one of those things that makes the games stand out with some cinematic flair. The First's attack with trapping someone in a giant tree and blowing it up (as I think someone else put it) is an epic example, it's something that should stay in. Next to the new characters' animations, the new specials is something I enjoy seeing each time I use anyone in the roster.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 22, 2009)

Icegaze said:


> 2. Characters
> --> More characters, obviously. We should get upto 40 playable characters and zero support only characters (that idea sucks so badly ). Also, I would like to have a roster that contains characters present till the Gutsy Ninja / Pain arc. If possible, it would be excellent to include non-Shippuden characters such as Zabuza, Haku, Kimimaro, Hiruzen and Minato. Only them. No Sound 4, or Baki, or the first 2 hokage, or another irrelevant ninja that would have filler powers.


It wil be a little awkward to end it with the pain arc because that would mean that in the next game it would start with Sasuke against the kages.
Which means that the kages won,t be so difficult because they are the first enemy's in the game.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 22, 2009)

^ I see where you are coming from but I think it would be even more weird if they stopped the roster at the Itachi Vs Sasuke arc (aka Hunt For Uchiha arc) because the anime would have already covered that for months, and it would mean no Sage Naruto. And if a Ninja Storm 3 does get released, the first opposition wouldn't be the kage, be rest assured. In fact, Sasuke would be more of the enemy in the game.  It would start from the Rescue Gaara arc again but with fewer battles in between (zapping the Team Guy fights for instance).


About the over-the-top type of ougi, I really really hope they don't bring them back.  UNS1 did a great job with their moderate style of ougi. No Hinata creating a shock wave that puts Pain's Shinra Tensei to shame, or Kiba using Gatsuga to fly 500m up in the sky. 

The worst is when the environment just randomly changes to suit a character's ougi. Gaara being the most obvious example. Fight starts in a smooth grassy plain -> Gaara nails his ougi -> arena covered in sand like we were transfered to a desert field Star Trek style -> end of ougi, back to grassy plain.. What just happened? 

The only jutsu in UNS1 I found retarded was Kakashi's Double Raikiri that took him 300m off the ground level...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2009)

i hope for no DLC since developer have gotten lacier to put content in games and then release it for DLC FOR MORE MONEY.




Icegaze said:


> The only jutsu in UNS1 I found retarded was Kakashi's Double Raikiri that took him 300m off the ground level...


well naruto ninjas can jump very high.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Dude, that was no jumping in the air, that was no floating above ground level, that was flying up in the sky, like teh supermanzz.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 22, 2009)

Icegaze said:


> ^ I see where you are coming from but I think it would be even more weird if they stopped the roster at the Itachi Vs Sasuke arc (aka Hunt For Uchiha arc) because the anime would have already covered that for months, and it would mean no Sage Naruto. And if a Ninja Storm 3 does get released, the first opposition wouldn't be the kage, be rest assured. In fact, Sasuke would be more of the enemy in the game.  It would start from the Rescue Gaara arc again but with fewer battles in between (zapping the Team Guy fights for instance).
> 
> 
> About the over-the-top type of ougi, I really really hope they don't bring them back.  UNS1 did a great job with their moderate style of ougi. No Hinata creating a shock wave that puts Pain's Shinra Tensei to shame, or Kiba using Gatsuga to fly 500m up in the sky.
> ...


I like  the over the top ougi's, they are more satisfying then the regular moves. It feel good when use a Chidori that pierces through your enemies body. ( although they have no hole in there back afterwards They should fix that to.)


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 22, 2009)

Since the game release in america it will go as far as Deidara vs Sasuke *at most*. 

I just hope they complete the Sound 4 and Zabuza-Haku...


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 22, 2009)

^ It would go up to the Sasuke Vs Itachi battle because in one of the scans Sasuke is using Kirin.
I won't mind if the sound 4 don't make it into the game but Kimimaro is a must-have.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Since the game release in america it will go as far as Deidara vs Sasuke *at most*.
> 
> I just hope they complete the Sound 4 and Zabuza-Haku...


not really like i said before they aredy finished dubbing the Itachi vs Sasuke battle they wont cut nothing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2009)

it would be awesome if Kisame could flood the arena in real time whit his Exploding Water Shock Wave jutsu.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 22, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> it would be awesome if Kisame could flood the arena in real time whit his Exploding Water Shock Wave jutsu.



While that would be great, I just don't see it happening on CC2's budget and time.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 22, 2009)

Hm, Gaara did something similar to that with his sand in his NUNS ougi. But it did go away after the ougi finished. heh

Probably just me, but I'd like to see standing on water deplete chakra a bit again. Kind of liked that.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 22, 2009)

moving water and not solid water....

-LS-


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't believe they are going with shippuden characters, I thought they would have milked ninja storm but I'm glad they decided against it. I'm hoping it at least gets to Sasuke vs Itachi in terms of story mode and playable characters but holy crap thinking about this makes me imagine playing as killerbee or Raikage with the smooth animation ninja storm has, it would be amazing. Also hope they improve on the hero mode with a rpg style upgrade system and being able to fight inside the beautiful world they created instead of just loading a one on one fight. Ah this game has potential to be the best Naruto game ever if not one of the best fighting games of all time.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 24, 2009)

I know this may seem geekish but this is the roster I believe we will get for UNS2 (given that they'll go up to the Sasuke Vs Itachi bout):

*Konoha *:
Naruto (4-tailed trans.), sakura, sai, kakashi, yamato, lee, tenten, neji, guy, kiba, hinata, shino, kurenai, shikamaru, ino, choji, asuma, jiraiya (sage mode), tsunade, shizune

*Suna *:
Gaara, temari, kankuro, chiyo

*Hebi *:
Sasuke (cs2), suigetsu, karin, jugo (partial cs)

*Akatsuki *:
Itachi, kisame, deidara, hiruko, sasori (true form), kakuzu (released form), hidan, konan, pain

*Misc *:
Orochimaru, kabuto, minato

That's 40 characters without counting transformations. I doubt we would have any part I character unless there's a huge surprise. If there are going to be any, Kimimaro and Hiruzen alongside Haku and Zabuza (because they weren't in the prequel) are the most likely to feature.

Even if Killer Bee does make an appearance in the anime before the game is released, I doubt they'll add him in the game. His presence involves a huge change in the plot so I guess they'll save him for the UNS2 sequel.


----------



## JamesEvansJr (Dec 24, 2009)

I hope they don't cut the roster for the sake of the dub audience...


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Dec 24, 2009)

JamesEvansJr said:


> I hope they don't cut the roster for the sake of the dub audience...


 They wouldn't do that. Also the fact this game is set for 2010 release in Japan likely the later half of the year meaning it's possible we won't see it until 2011. Although wasn't the first one released all over the world at pretty much the same time?


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Dec 24, 2009)

Icegaze said:


> I know this may seem geekish but this is the roster I believe we will get for UNS2 (given that they'll go up to the Sasuke Vs Itachi bout):
> 
> *Konoha *:
> Naruto (4-tailed trans.), sakura, sai, kakashi, yamato, lee, tenten, neji, guy, kiba, hinata, shino, kurenai, shikamaru, ino, choji, asuma, jiraiya (sage mode), tsunade, shizune
> ...



I agree with this.  It maybe possible to get Mangekyou Sasuke since he awakens it at the end of the arc.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2009)

Here my character predictions

*Leaf Village*
1.	Naruto (1tails,4tails)
2.	Sakura
3.	Kakashi
4.	Sai
5.	Yamato
6.	Ino
7.	Shikamaru
8.	Chouji
9.	Asuma
10.	Hinata
11.	Kiba
12.	Shino
13.	Kurenai
14.	Rock Lee (Inner Gates)
15.	Neji
16.	Tenten
17.	Migth Guy (Inner Gates)
18.	The Third Hokage
19.	Tsunade The Fith Hokage
20.	Jiraiya (Sage Mode)
21.	Shizune*
*Sand Village* 
22.	Gaara The Fith Kaze Kage
23.	Temari
24.	Kankuro
25.	Chiyo
*Sound Village*
26.	Orochimaru
27.	Kabuto
28.	Kabutomaru
29.	Kimimaro
*Team Snake/Team Hawk *
30.	Sasuke (CM2) 
31.	Suigetsu
32.	Jugo
33.	Karin*
*Akatsuki *
34.	Hiroku Sasori
35.	Sasori whit Kazekage(Sasori True Form)
36.	Deidara
37.	Tobi*
38.	Hidan(Cursed Form)
39.	Kakuzu (Tread Form)
40.	God Realm Pain
41.	Asura Realm Pain
42.	Animal Realm Pain
43.	Konan
*Wish List*
1.	Yugito
2.	Kotetsu*
3.	Izumo*
4.	Zabuza
5.	Haku
6.	Jirobo*
7.	Kidomaru*
8.	Tayuya*
9.	Sakon/Ukon*
10.	The First Hokage*
11.	The Second Hokage*
12.	Anko*
*=have a chance to end up as assist only


----------



## Hellion (Dec 24, 2009)

Since next week introduces The cloud village I expect KB and the Raikage


----------



## Andre (Dec 24, 2009)

They better add Zabuza and Haku in this one. I was pretty pissed off that they didn't add one of the most awesome arcs in Naruto. And Online? KN4 Naruto on ps3? Double yes please.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 24, 2009)

Grexx said:


> They better add Zabuza and Haku in this one. I was pretty pissed off that they didn't add one of the most awesome arcs in Naruto. And Online? KN4 Naruto on ps3? Double yes please.


I already suggested that the first mission of the game should be a flashback of the Zabuza fight.
Online would be hell
Every noob is going to spam kn4 chakra blasts.


----------



## Ashramaru (Dec 25, 2009)

Well I'll just say this, I thought the first one was amazing, hopefully this one will be just as good. The UNS (Now) Series is how a Naruto game should be. Vivid graphics, through storyline, fluid fighting, and beautiful environments.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Dec 25, 2009)

The question I have is with all of the demands that people are making will there be enough space on the disc? I am talking for the Xbox 360 of course.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 25, 2009)

Omoi0714 said:


> The question I have is with all of the demands that people are making will there be enough space on the disc? I am talking for the Xbox 360 of course.


Well I heard that the 1st game only used 5/6 GB of the BD


----------



## Si Style (Dec 25, 2009)

This will probably gonna be 1080p on Xbox. Pretty.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 25, 2009)

Si Style said:


> This will probably gonna be 1080p on Xbox. Pretty.


There's only handful of games that are 1080p on xbox, this won't be one of them.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> There's only handful of games that are 1080p on xbox, this won't be one of them.



the 1st game wasn't 1080P on PS3 so what's all this talk about the 360???


----------



## Creator (Dec 25, 2009)

How many games are out that are actually 1080i/p? To my knowledge none. Which is kinda sad. I am waiting for a fully HD game to come out on the PS3. My PS3 is begging for it. She is bored playing low resolution games. 


This game on 1080i would be epic.  Doubt it will happen. If it did, it will probably be for the PS3.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Dec 25, 2009)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> Although wasn't the first one released all over the world at pretty much the same time?



Yeah, but America got the game two months before the Japanese got it. Hopefully it will happen again 

It would be sweet if this game had a story mode like Dragonball Z: Budokai, That way I could actually enjoy playing the story mode.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2009)

official Japanese site,there not much in there yet.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 25, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> There's only handful of games that are 1080p on xbox, this won't be one of them.



Really?! I thought one of their biggest selling points was being 1080p ready over PS3...wow, who would want an Xbox then? You guys are damn lucky you have Halo and Natal.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 25, 2009)

Creator said:


> How many games are out that are actually 1080i/p? To my knowledge none. Which is kinda sad. I am waiting for a fully HD game to come out on the PS3. My PS3 is begging for it. She is bored playing low resolution games.
> 
> 
> This game on 1080i would be epic.  Doubt it will happen. If it did, it will probably be for the PS3.






Si Style said:


> Really?! I thought one of their biggest selling points was being 1080p ready over PS3...wow, who would want an Xbox then? You guys are damn lucky you have Halo and Natal.


Far from it, PS3 has greater graphics potential.. as show by all the games coming out.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

What the hell? MOST 360 games are 1080p. Most PS3 games aren't 1080i or p...do not listen to fanboys. Both have great graphics.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 25, 2009)

So going back on topic again, i wonder how they wil handel the transformations
I mean if they go all the way to the pain arc then Naruto wil have way too many transformations.
Sage mode
1 tail 
3 tails
4 tails
6 tails
And probably a boss fight with the 8 tails kyuubi.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 25, 2009)

My guess is that sage Naruto will be a different Naruto Playable and have 6 tails as his awakening.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What the hell? MOST 360 games are 1080p. Most PS3 games aren't 1080i or p...do not listen to fanboys. Both have great graphics.


Upscaled perhaps, native? No. I'm much more informed then you.. think I would know. Perhaps you shouldn't listen to everything your friends say..


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

It still can be presented in 1080p. Meaning it's still has that option, meaning it has it. 

And my friends don't tell me anything, I read the back of my box. Don't get all pissy.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Dec 25, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> So going back on topic again, i wonder how they wil handel the transformations
> I mean if they go all the way to the pain arc then Naruto wil have way too many transformations.
> Sage mode
> 1 tail
> ...



If they go all the way to the Pain arc, I believe Naruto will only have sage mode and 6 tailed kyuubi (as two different costumes of Naruto) 

But I doubt this game will go any further than the Itachi/Sasuke fight.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah I definitely can see Sage Naruto being a totally different character slot if it comes to that. I can see regular Naruto having 3 and 4 tails though, don't think we need one tailed imo.

Story mode-wise there has always been one thing about the Ultimate Ninja series that has bothered me, and that would be the difficulty of story mode. It has kind of always run like regular game story modes that goes from easy to hard. But the problem is that would make important fights too easy if they happen early in the story with the cpu just standing there. I would like to see a standard easy, medium, hard difficulty setting for the story mode. :S


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2009)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> If they go all the way to the Pain arc, I believe Naruto will only have sage mode and 6 tailed kyuubi (as two different costumes of Naruto)
> 
> But I doubt this game will go any further than the Itachi/Sasuke fight.


But don,t you need the 3 tails and the 4 tails for the storymode???


----------



## nick65 (Dec 26, 2009)

he will not have sage mode, why?
simpleeeee
you see sasuke in his outfit without the collar and zipper.
so this means the game will probably just go until the sasuke vs itachi fight.
this means no killerbee sjizzle fo rizzle.
but mehh, we do get suigetsu, karin, juugo, pain, jiraiya toad form, paper girl  
and some nice upgraded characters and a sasuno summon fight(same as the gaara bijou fight in ultimate ninja storm 1.)

i personnaly like to if we can go out of konoha in this second version in story mode + the new fighting grounds.
 and i think will be the option of going up in the air, i mean theres sai, deidara, cs2 sasuke. 

and man theres 4 tailed kyuubi and white snakey oro there must be a arena enlargement implanted and some more destruction to the environment.

cant wait to see


----------



## MS81 (Dec 26, 2009)

I want Heibi Sasuke!!! with summons and CS2 as well!!! Sage Naruto too!!!


----------



## firefist (Dec 26, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> And probably a boss fight with the 8 tails kyuubi.



if the 8-tails is going to be included in that game, it would be probably only a ougi  and not a fully playable character.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2009)

Firefist said:


> if the 8-tails is going to be included in that game, it would be probably only a ougi  and not a fully playable character.


I think it wil just be a boss fight and nothing more.
Just like in the first game when you fight the one tails.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 26, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> So going back on topic again, i wonder how they wil handel the transformations
> I mean if they go all the way to the pain arc then Naruto wil have way too many transformations.
> Sage mode
> 1 tail
> ...



uhm..... so your saying you play as pain to fight Naruto???


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2009)

MS81 said:


> uhm..... so your saying you play as pain to fight Naruto???


It would be more interesting and difficult than owning Pain with haxed kyuubi.


----------



## valerian (Dec 26, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> So going back on topic again, i wonder how they wil handel the transformations
> I mean if they go all the way to the pain arc then Naruto wil have way too many transformations.
> Sage mode
> 1 tail
> ...



I don't think they'll add 1 & 3 tails for Naruto, just 4 tails.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 26, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> It would be more interesting and difficult than owning Pain with haxed kyuubi.



How about no Naruto-Kyuubi8 at all? 

I won't be looking forward to it that's for sure. Besides, that transformation didn't even show any attacking move. How would the game creators go about it? I'm not too keen on boss fights anyway... Beautiful graphics but repetitive gameplay..


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2009)

Icegaze said:


> How about no Naruto-Kyuubi8 at all?
> 
> I won't be looking forward to it that's for sure. Besides, that transformation didn't even show any attacking move. How would the game creators go about it? I'm not too keen on boss fights anyway... Beautiful graphics but repetitive gameplay..


I liked the boss fight in  the first game i don,t see why they can,t improve that and make it beter.
I am oke with no 8 tails but what abouth the 6 tails?
You would stil be way to haxed and fighting pain would be a joke, since you can just spam chakra blast and grab him with long range arms.
I would find it more challenging to fight the 6 tails with a single pain body.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 26, 2009)

Why not have big characters on the field like DBZ Tenkaichi series had with those Ouzarou's and Hildegran(spell?)

-LS-


----------



## hellspawnuchiha (Dec 28, 2009)

this game is going to be EPIC!!!!!! i hope that it has sasuke vs itachi, naruto vs pain, ownage graphics like the last and a limited edition.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 28, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Why not have big characters on the field like DBZ Tenkaichi series had with those Ouzarou's and Hildegran(spell?)
> 
> -LS-



'Cos it was gay?


----------



## Deva Path (Dec 28, 2009)

I think this will be Naruto's selection:

Naruto - Unperfected Rasenshuriken as Ultimate Jutsu - Becomes One-Tailed
One-Tailed Naruto - Vermillion Rasengan as Ultimate Jutsu - Goes to Four/Six Tailed
New Character: Sage Mode Naruto - Perfected Rasenshuriken as Ultimate Jutsu


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 29, 2009)

I just hope they'll make the gameplay more various, I mean,in NS1 chose one character or another was basicaly the same, the only difference was graphics, I would like to have different move for every character, and with this I don't want to say that I didn't like the previous game,but making it more vorious or maybe harder to play would be a good thing for the game.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 29, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH BABY


----------



## Prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

Will it be available for XBOX 360 ?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 29, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Why not have big characters on the field like DBZ Tenkaichi series had with those Ouzarou's and Hildegran(spell?)
> 
> -LS-


hirudegarn?

i like this idea but, well i think that that might become an issue. in the dbz-verse they could still damage them easily if they ascended to super saiyan 2 or even 3, but can you imagine naruto fighting vs gamabunta? it's not like one punch from a narutoverse character can send an opponent like that flying, or even just make it blink. imagine fighting against an opponent that can't be moved with your attacks but it can send you flying miles away.

over analyzing again, apologies. still like it tho, imagine that shit


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 29, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> hirudegarn?
> 
> i like this idea but, well i think that that might become an issue. in the dbz-verse they could still damage them easily if they ascended to super saiyan 2 or even 3, but can you imagine naruto fighting vs gamabunta? it's not like one punch from a narutoverse character can send an opponent like that flying, or even just make it blink. imagine fighting against an opponent that can't be moved with your attacks but it can send you flying miles away.
> 
> over analyzing again, apologies. still like it tho, imagine that shit



Plus in the DBZ universe, the fighters could fly.. Huge characters/summons fight = bad idea. One I won't be pleased with.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Dec 29, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> But don,t you need the 3 tails and the 4 tails for the storymode???



Not necessarily. Accel 2 didn't allow you to play as 3 tails and it was able to progress in the story mode.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 29, 2009)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> Not necessarily. Accel 2 didn't allow you to play as 3 tails and it was able to progress in the story mode.


I am kind of hoping they make a kyuubi Naruto that features most of the tail modes and a Naruto with sage mode.
Kind of like Sasuke who had 2 forms in the first game.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Nakiro (Dec 30, 2009)

Most of which are upscaled..


----------



## nick65 (Dec 31, 2009)

plus vampire rain worst game eveeeeer.

ontopic: just played storm again to get the secret ending but it was to much troublt and i watched it on youtube anyway. still an amazing game


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah lol that secret ending took forever and was anticlimactic because I was expecting something else but I should have figured what it was going to be.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 2, 2010)

The secret ending was really disappointing i was expecting to see teen Naruto or something.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2010)

they should make Yugito playable they could gave her Fire jutsu's but colored in blue.

they could also make her 1 and 2 tailed forms similar too Naruto and Killer Bee only so rounded whit fire rather than chakra like how Gaara Tailed form was so rounded it whit Sand


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Jan 3, 2010)

I think they should also keep the pre timeskip characters in this game. I still want to play as half Shukaku Gaara, Drunken Lee, Butterfly Chouji, ect.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 3, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> I think they should also keep the pre timeskip characters in this game. I still want to play as half Shukaku Gaara, Drunken Lee, Butterfly Chouji, ect.



Honestly I Think they should ditch the younger versions of the Rookies and just have their older versions with those abilities, why have two versions of essentially the same characters and take up space? They give characters jutsus they don't have, but they won't give them jutsus they do have? What's the logic in that?


----------



## lo0p (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope they don't leave out key characters or reduce them to support characters like they did with the first Storm.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like to have the PTS characters too and I don't see any reason for them to just take them out because since Narutimate Ninja they always added new ones and when they got to Accel PTS characters were still in so why start with removing them now? I would love to play as PTS VS Shippuuden Rookies ;D

-LS-


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Honestly I Think they should ditch the younger versions of the Rookies and just have their older versions with those abilities, why have two versions of essentially the same characters and take up space? They give characters jutsus they don't have, but they won't give them jutsus they do have? What's the logic in that?



I agree you DeadPool, I mean why go backwards???


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 4, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I would like to have the PTS characters too and I don't see any reason for them to just take them out because since Narutimate Ninja they always added new ones and when they got to Accel PTS characters were still in so why start with removing them now? I would love to play as PTS VS Shippuuden Rookies ;D
> 
> -LS-



It all really comes down to time and maybe money. They'll most likely improve the graphics, which means they'll have to either rework or create new character models for all of the characters. They are also likely to improve the gameplay mechanics, which means they'll have to tweak all of the characters' movesets and add some new moves for each returning character. So the more time and money they spend on older characters then the less time and money they'll have on newer characters. 

This is without a doubt why many part 1 characters were excluded from Ultimate Ninja Storm 1, they had time and money restraints.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 5, 2010)

Only things I'm hoping for are these:

-Make support characters optional for fights.
-Don't limit characters to only being support.  Pull an Accel 2, and make every character playable AND support optional.

Regarding the story, I'm still debating on how far it will go.  Since Ninja Storm never even touched any of Part 2, that makes me wonder if they will try to cram as much in as they can (which will probably mean the story mode will suck), or if they'll pick a decent spot to leave off at.  Personally, I would be fine if they cut off after the Immortals Arc, or went no higher than the Hunt for Itachi Arc.  

Anything past that would be pushing it in my opinion, as far as quality over quantity goes.  I don't want characters that feel watered down/rushed (which is how Accel 3 left me feeling when it came to certain characters).


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2010)

support characters should always stay in the Narutimate series!!!


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope we wont have to go and earn those stupid XPs to open a new mission!!!


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 6, 2010)

^Agreed, getting xps was annoying and boring.
I wouldn,t mind it so much if they made the mini games more fun.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 7, 2010)

I also hope that we can play those mini games with a friend like in Ultimate Ninja 3.


----------



## Kyou (Jan 7, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> ^Agreed, getting xps was annoying and boring.
> I wouldn,t mind it so much if they made the mini games more fun.


No.nonono. Even if they were fun when you're forced to play them to continue the story, they become immediately fail .

Follow the lead of Accel 1 and 2, and have maps built out, take a more RPG nature to it, having you play in the story not sort of as missions and that. Plus I hate mini games, make them optional not necessary to continue the story.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 8, 2010)

Sean★ said:


> No.nonono. Even if they were fun when you're forced to play them to continue the story, they become immediately fail .
> 
> Follow the lead of Accel 1 and 2, and have maps built out, take a more RPG nature to it, having you play in the story not sort of as missions and that. Plus I hate mini games, make them optional not necessary to continue the story.



I just want a quick and easy way to unlock the characters.


----------



## Lord Kamui (Jan 8, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Personally, I would be fine if they cut off after the Immortals Arc, or went no higher than the Hunt for Itachi Arc.



I sort of disagree.  The main core of these games is the fighting, the story is typically just little dialogue bits and then fights between characters.  Shortening or rushing dialogue bits doesn't seem that great a loss to me.

What DOES seem a loss to me is if we sacrifice jutsu and fighting styles for characters because we limit the storyline to a point earlier than they appear. 

Would you rather have some really kickin paragraphs to read about a storyline you already watched, or would you rather have Sasuke casting Kirin and Jiraiya using Sage mode/Itachi and Susano?

I think the latter is much more rewarding than a "better" story mode with more tree racing missions.  You mileage may vary.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2010)

looking at the pics we know at least the game will go up to the sasuke vs itachi fight. because naruto is using the FRS and sasuke is using Kirin. so we know at least we will get SM jiriaya and pain. but i hope it goes farther at least to the naruto vs pain fight or the kage meeting.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 8, 2010)

Considering we know that it'll go up to Sasuke/Itachi I'm pretty sure it'll end at Naruto/Pain. There's no way a Naruto game is going to end on a place where Naruto doesn't have a major fight in the last part of the story, it wouldn't make sense. Ending it at Naruto/Pain would make a lot more sense. Not only that but considering the game's been shown in Japan first means that it's probably on their "track". They just had Sasuke/Itachi over there in the anime so it's clear that Naruto/Pain's probably going to be where they end it. I mean why not? Beyond that I'm not sure. Usually the games try to end at a climactic part and that's the most climactic part of 2 I'd say.


----------



## Panos (Jan 9, 2010)

What should really be done so as to make the game more enjoyable is to allow characters to use more than one jutsu per battle and make the buttons more complicated. Combining x,o,Δ etc would make the game more enjoyable.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 9, 2010)

Peaceful Uchiha said:


> What should really be done so as to make the game more enjoyable is to allow characters to use more than one jutsu per battle and make the buttons more complicated. Combining x,o,Δ etc would make the game more enjoyable.



I totally agree.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 11, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Honestly I Think they should ditch the younger versions of the Rookies and just have their older versions with those abilities, why have two versions of essentially the same characters and take up space? They give characters jutsus they don't have, but they won't give them jutsus they do have? What's the logic in that?



Why not have it as a DLC patch for PS3 users who have the game so it brings the charictors over. Kinda like how if you have a save game of Suikoden at the last save point in I you can have the main charictor of the first game join your group in II.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Why not have it as a DLC patch for PS3 users who have the game so it brings the charictors over



How would that work? Even if there was a magical way to import the characters from the UNS1 disc, they´d still need to adjust their gameplay to UNS2. In that case CC2 can put them in there from the beginning anyway.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 11, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> How would that work? Even if there were a magical way to import the characters from the UNS1 disc, they´d still need to adjust their gameplay to UNS2. In that case CC2 can put them in there from the beginning anyway.



if only if you had waited for me to explain further... plus if I remember correctly its been done before in other series, its kinda a kick back to the people who played the first game



MyNindoForever said:


> Why not have it as a DLC patch for PS3 users who have the game so it brings the charictors over. Kinda like how if you have a save game of Suikoden at the last save point in I you can have the main charictor of the first game join your group in II.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

Huh, that still doesn´t change the fact that the characters need to be altered. UNS2 isn´t just UNS1 with new characters. There will be some gameplay tweaks like new combos, air grabs, new behaviour towards the environment which the UNS1 characters just *do not* have programmed in them. Simple importing won´t do the job.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 11, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Huh, that still doesn?t change the fact that the characters need to be altered. UNS2 isn?t just UNS1 with new character. there will be some gameplay tweaks like new combos, air grabs, new behaviour towards the environment which the UNS1 characters just *do not* have programmed in them. Simple importing won?t do the job.



You got proof or that? and DLC can fix those problems


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

Proof of what? That CC2 will tweak the gameplay? No, but that´s pretty much a given.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 11, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Proof of what? That CC2 will tweak the gameplay? No, but that´s pretty much a given.



True but it wouldn't be that hard to put in tweaks for the Original characters in the new game seeing as the majority of the VA's and there Jap equlivent will be returning (the only one who won't will be the guys who play Hiruzen and even then they may get him to do the recap)


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

And that´s exactly why i believe they will include the pre time skip characters anyway.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 11, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> True but it wouldn't be that hard to put in tweaks for the Original characters in the new game seeing as the majority of the VA's and there Jap equlivent will be returning (the only one who won't will be *the guys who play Hiruzen *and even then they may get him to do the recap)


....why would they not be returning?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 11, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> ....why would they not be returning?



Well they might but I doubt it thats all...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 15, 2010)

i wonder if jugo is in if there will be two version of him Adult and Kid version.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 15, 2010)

My bets on just the adult version. They should focus on other characters instead.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jan 15, 2010)

Haven't had time to read the whole thread, sorry. 

But does anyone know how far this game will go storywise?


----------



## Vyse (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice. Sasuke in the Akatsuki cloak. That means it at least goes up to Sasuke vs. Killer Bee. I´m looking forward to it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 16, 2010)

what is this, ngt for the not nintendo systems? or accel?  I haven't played naruto games since ngt 3 for the GC.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 16, 2010)

What's that bit about '2010' on the top right?  Is it saying that this'll be released this year?  Don't know how they're going to include all the characters up to the Sasuke vs Killer Bee arc if it'll be released so soon, unless they've been working on it for 2 years already, they plan on leaving out certain characters even though they're important, or the battle system is exactly the same...

Also, even though they're showing Sasuke in an Akatsuki cloak they're only showing stuff from the first arc in the other pics so...who knows.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 16, 2010)

lo0p said:


> What's that bit about '2010' on the top right?  Is it saying that this'll be released this year?  Don't know how they're going to include all the characters up to the Sasuke vs Killer Bee arc if it'll be released so soon, unless they've been working on it for 2 years already, they plan on leaving out certain characters even though they're important, or the battle system is exactly the same...
> 
> *Also, even though they're showing Sasuke in an Akatsuki cloak they're only showing stuff from the first arc in the other pics so...who knows*.



  lol who knows ?


----------



## destinator (Jan 16, 2010)

lo0p said:


> What's that bit about '2010' on the top right?  Is it saying that this'll be released this year?  Don't know how they're going to include all the characters up to the Sasuke vs Killer Bee arc if it'll be released so soon, unless they've been working on it for 2 years already, they plan on leaving out certain characters even though they're important, or the battle system is exactly the same...



Well the info box states fall 2010 as release date.


----------



## SQHatake (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesomeee! I can't wait for this, this is great  I was looking forward for a Shippuden game for a PS3


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2010)

awesome that so great, Sasuke whit the akasuki coat look awesome and it confirm Chiyo,Sasori (true form)Sakura and Kakashi(not that they would sakura and kakashi them of course.)


also i gues all arena from the first STORM return in the game.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jan 16, 2010)

Could it be that we may actually get Sage Mode Naruto???!!!!! And all 6 paths of Pain??!!!  

We got Killer bee fo sure. Lets see how far they take it...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 16, 2010)

As I said once again (it seems I'm a god at predicting Naruto games and how far they go up to) this will atleast go to Taka vs Killer Bee and I'm saying it again, the final fight will be Naruto vs Pain. It's technically in the same arc and it's the last fight of that arc. It also is the perfect ending to the game. 

As always it'll be perfect. Game comes out Fall 2010. Anime will apparently start the arc again around May allegedly so that gives them some months until the arc's done with. Let's say 5 months, 4 episodes so 20 episodes is enough for it. It'll be perfect.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 16, 2010)

I just hope the release date for the game in the West is the same as the Japanese one. Or we might possibly get it even earlier than them like it was with Storm 1 last year.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks good will be getting, liked the first one but it didn't have enough characters or custom jutsu.


----------



## Creator (Jan 16, 2010)

My only real wish for this game is more jutsu variation. The first one was too restrictive.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jan 16, 2010)

Haha, this game will be major spoilers for American Shippuden viewers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2010)

for the 360?

Seriously?

Awesome, the first Ninja storm was one of the few reasons iw anted a PS3


----------



## Mike S (Jan 16, 2010)

I think it might go up to Naruto vs Pain because they are showing Sasuke in his akatsuki cloak, which means Sasuke vs Killer Bee and their is no way in hell they would release information on the games ending already. 

As for what I would like them to improve

1.Give a option that removes the HUD (lifebars, chakra bars, etc)
2.A more dramatic ending. Seriously, I hate giving the finishing blow with Kisame's samehade and the opponent falls to his knees, then to his stomach.
3.More Jutsu and Ougis per character.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 16, 2010)

I got hopes for the real Madara to appear in this game  I really hope that he will, that way we as players can recreate the Madara vs Hashirama battle ;D

-LS-


----------



## valerian (Jan 16, 2010)

That's if Hashirama is in aswell, which I really doubt.


----------



## Superior (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd like more environmental destrution as the fight continues on, and you can actually see the people getting more and more worn down and tired and the jutsu they can use change depending.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 16, 2010)

i asked b4, are the controls like naruto ngt for the GC?


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 16, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i asked b4, are the controls like naruto ngt for the GC?


Not even close... they are entirely  different.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I'm happy.  I was scared this game would only cover the first one or two arcs of part II, but it's pretty much confirmed it goes past the Sasuke/Itachi fight.  With online play added, this will be quite great.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 17, 2010)

Character roster will be quite nice--I just hope they don't pull a generic route with combos and such, but I have faith if NS1 was any indication.

Also on a side note--I wonder if Utakata will perhaps be in considering the new filler arc (and he is technically a canon character), seeing as the games follow the anime when it comes to content and such.  It would be a nice little treat to have all the featured Jinchuuriki thus far included.  That would mean Yugito, Roushi, Killer Bee, and Utakata at this point I believe.  It's a stretch(aside from Killer Bee), but who knows...


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 17, 2010)

Is there a clash of ninja revolution 3 topic in this board? Could someone link me please?

I'm seriously asking. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 17, 2010)

On the new scan, Naruto is using Fuuton: Rasengan against Kakashi. It's got little white blades on it. Didn't think that'd be a move.

Also Team ougis by the look of the Sakura Naruto pic. Unless its a cut scene.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2010)

wow Akatsuki Sasuke looks badass, I hope we have tag team mode. my team would be Kakashi w/Sasuke,Naruto or Killa Bee!!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Not even close... they are entirely  different.



so this game is based more on the accel games that were out for the ps2 way back when?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> so this game is based more on the accel games that were out for the ps2 way back when?



yup!!!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 17, 2010)

What do you guys want from this game?? I want..

-Tag Team fights
-Up to the Pain fight
-Online multiplayer

So far looks really good. I still haven't played the first... I'm a little thrown off by no Zabuza or Haku??


----------



## Blade (Jan 17, 2010)

If it has Pein and K.Bee then it's cool even Sage Naruto


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 17, 2010)

Si Style said:


> On the new scan, Naruto is using Fuuton: Rasengan against Kakashi. It's got little white blades on it. *Didn't think that'd be a move.*
> Also Team ougis by the look of the Sakura Naruto pic. Unless its a cut scene.


yeah im surprised to since kishi and pierrot forgot to use it more often. it doest make sence that he still using the same old rasengan if he have a better one.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 17, 2010)

I love how the bottom left picture, the one with Naruto getting hit, his hair actually moves. In every Naruto game to date his hair is as hard as a rock, but you can see how it's moving here. Same with Sasuke's hair in the picture.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 17, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah im surprised to since kishi and pierrot forgot to use it more often. it doest make sence that he still using the same old rasengan if he have a better one.



Whether it'll look different from a normal Rasengan when it it connects (Probably a little more lavish, this would be up to CC2s artistic license), I don't know. But we don't know what it looks like like when it hits as we've only seen it twice.
We know that it cancels a normal rasengan and messed up Kakashi's hand. we also know that it can create a tornado when he used it with Yamato's water jutsu. So it might look like one of Temari's jutsu...


----------



## nick65 (Jan 17, 2010)

in ultimate ninja storm 1 the hair moved aswell, nothing new there


----------



## Klue (Jan 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> My only real wish for this game is more jutsu variation. The first one was too restrictive.



Damn if this isn't the truth!


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2010)

loos like killer bee will be in the game cause sasuke is in akutsuki robe.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the idea of interactive stages.  Hopefully that gets implemented.  A tag team mode would be awesome.  I would like a better story mode as well lol.  

I do have a feeling we won't be getting PTS characters this go round.  The Shippuuden roster itself is going to be crazy for this game if it goes all the way to Pain's Invasion.  At least 40 characters, but probably more.


----------



## Klue (Jan 17, 2010)

Pain vs. Sage Naruto better make the cut, or I will rage! 

No way will I be pleased to wait another two years for "Shinra Tensei" and "Chibaku Tensei."


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2010)

Akatsuki Sauce? 

Can't wait to play this.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 17, 2010)

Klue said:


> Pain vs. Sage Naruto better make the cut, or I will rage!



Not a chance. Fillers just about to kick off and there's still a bunch of junk to do before that starts. Anime won't make it in time.
You're gonna have to wait that two years, man.


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2010)

How long are the fillers going to be?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 17, 2010)

Rumors says the fillers will last until March.


----------



## Superior (Jan 17, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Not a chance. Fillers just about to kick off and there's still a bunch of junk to do before that starts. Anime won't make it in time.
> You're gonna have to wait that two years, man.


That's terrible, damn fillers. What a waste of time.


----------



## Mio (Jan 17, 2010)

Akatuski Sasuke!! pek

But now I wonder... will they have two Sasuke? One as 'Hebi' and the other as 'Hawk'? I mean a Sasuke with Amaterasu, Akatsuki Robe, cursed Seal, Snake Jutsu, Orochimaru, Susano'o, Hawk would be 1) A cluster fuck 2) Overpowered as hell 3) Not good cannon-wise


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2010)

we should see the naruto vs pain in late march. so there is a chance for SM naruto and deva pain to be in the game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 17, 2010)

I can hardly wait for the game to come out. 

Hopefully more scans will come out, showing Naruto using the sage cloak, thus confirming Sage Naruto will be playable and also the whole Pain arc.

If the games covers everything, even Pain arc then KN6 (Kyuubi Naruto 6) should become playable as well.

Damn I´m excited about this.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 17, 2010)

Can't wait to play as Killer Bee


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 17, 2010)

NAM said:


> we should see the naruto vs pain in late march. so there is a chance for SM naruto and deva pain to be in the game.



Yeah I was gonna say...I think there is plenty of time to get to Naruto vs Pain before the game is released.  6 Tails filler shouldn't delay *too* much.  The game does come out in the fall--I'm fairly sure we'll probably even be past Naruto vs Pain by that point, actually.

I hope they include jinchuuriki in this game though (ala Yugito, Roushi, and Utakata).  I mean Kirabi is an obvious "in", but ya know...it would be a nice surprise.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 17, 2010)

Takatsuki sasuke looks . I am also a fan of the grass stage


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Not a chance. Fillers just about to kick off and there's still a bunch of junk to do before that starts. Anime won't make it in time.
> You're gonna have to wait that two years, man.



WHAT!?! How dare you? *RAGES*


----------



## Si Style (Jan 18, 2010)

One more thing to note;

Picture of Naruto and Sakura (Naruto using Rasengan). This shot short of give me hopes for co-op.
Sakura using items means she is the playable character. Naruto using Rasengan might mean he is just support - but if he isn't? co-up, sucka!
Seems a little odd to me that if this is the first fight vs Kakashi, that Sakura would be the character you'd play as, unless you get the choice...


This leads to junk like tag teams, support characters, support ougis, co-op. All just speculation for now though.

Has anyone actually translated this page yet?


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jan 19, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Has anyone actually translated this page yet?



Taken from mangahelpers thread:



> Narutimate Storm 2
> 
> The time for a change in ninja battles has come : Narutimate Evolution !
> the support system have been changed as you can see with Sakura's Violent Taijutsu ( Shougeki Taijutsu )
> ...



Also, I think that maybe they will include co-op, it will be awesome to play the story mode with a friend! Even if its just for the fights 

I hope they fixed the Loading times, and the story mode... Also I hope we dont miss anything from the game now that is multiplatform... Look at FF13, they openly admitted that they took out a lot of stuff...


----------



## Kyou (Jan 19, 2010)

At the end of the translation says the new awesome scenario driven Story Mode, it says new so I assume it's been vamped up. Hopefully story mode flows better now. 

With the new Accel moving to 4 players, it's possible they'll implement this into Storm...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey. Whaddya know, I find my own translation back on NF.


Bastards don't even credit me.


----------



## Klue (Jan 19, 2010)

LoL, epic!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2010)

Klue said:


> LoL, epic!



Not that it matters anyway, I did this in 5mn on gamefaqs. It has probably some mistakes somewhere but he, nobody translated this before me. So I wondered "How about giving it a try ?"

back on topic, need a character list, CC2 !


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hey. Whaddya know, I find my own translation back on NF.
> 
> 
> Bastards don't even credit me.



Sorry, the person at mangahelpers didnt credit anyone... So 

Anyway, here is a full translation from the scan
Taken again from mangahelpers's member Linkdarkside


> Fireferret98 from GS/GF posted another translation.
> 
> The first Shippuden game coming to the Playstation 3, and the Xbox360!
> A new Ninja war is going to begin-!!!
> ...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2010)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> Sorry, the person at mangahelpers didnt credit anyone... So
> 
> Anyway, here is a full translation from the scan
> Taken again from mangahelpers's member Linkdarkside



This one is better, yeah.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn all this emphasis on support characters.  It's Accel 2's cheesiness all over again...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah.. they seem to be pushing the support characters so much for some reason.. don't they know that people don't really like them all that much..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 19, 2010)

^I know.

I seriously hope they give the option to turn them off in versus gameplay.  I'm sure it will be required in story mode, but, here's hoping...

Also on characters, probably everyone in Accel 3 + Killer Bee if I had to guess.  Some may be up in the air (like Minato, Obito, Young Kakashi), but the staples will be there I'm sure.  I seriously want the jinchuuriki added though.  Maybe Utakata has a shot with this filler since he's a canon character.


----------



## Superior (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you should be able to kill your opponent's support characters, or something like that. Not like thier useful anyway.


----------



## Ninjah (Jan 22, 2010)

Support characters was something i hated about NUNS, so would be awesome if they got rid of it or made it optional.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't get why people hated support characters so much? 
They elevate the tactical game and for those who wanted more specials per character, why did this not make up for that in a small way? Each character with two supports technically had 3 specials at their disposal.

Were you using them properly? 

I used to use Tenten with Jiraiya and Sakon as support and it was very engaging. If you're a bit creative with these people it's a lot of fun.
I would hide behind Sakon's wall and charge chakra and keep my opponent busy with Jiraiya's falling toad.

I never tried it, but I'd imagine playing as Kiba with Kankuro and Neji as support would be a great team also.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2010)

They should make characters more complete rather then them being reliant on support for combos.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 22, 2010)

^Agreed.

I don't necessarily mind support characters at all, but I think there should be an option to turn them off if you desire to do so.  I also hope no characters are strictly support oriented like last time.  That just seems silly to me.  They've never had a problem "making up" move sets before, so I don't see an issue.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 22, 2010)

My control scheme, ideally, would be...

TRIANGLE= hyper mode. Hit once for a light blue aura, throwing shurikens hones in/are faster, fades after first throw/attack and if you attack you activate custom Melee jutsu that can be directed/enhanced/blocked depending on buttons you/opponent clicks.  Hit two times and then attack for your final ougi/special finishing move. Hold triangle for a few seconds to transform(if chakra gauge full).

CIRCLE= basic attack. Punch, Kick, etc. Used with different combinations of the analog stick makes different combos. Hold for a more powerful hit.If hit connects you get the same scene as UNS1, if you both do hard hits at the same time, a brief struggle ensues(rotate analog stick or button order, or mash, etc)

X= Jump. Double click to dash, jump in mid air to dodge midair. Hold down to begin creating shadow clones(only illusions) around you that move in all different directions to confuse opponent.(expends chakra rapidly). Byakugan/Sharingan can see through this.

SQUARE= Throw Shuriken/kunai. Hold button to onslaught with throwing items while standing still. Expends chakra.

R2/L2= Block(hold both and hit circle to throw) 

R1= Hold and hit circle to activate first Jutsu equipped.

L1= Hold and hit circle to activate second jutsu equipped.

R1/L1= Hold both for a few seconds to switch to next character.(hopefully we can choose like 3 at the beginning and switch out whenever we want, eliminating the use of support and giving each character more jutsu options)

Agree/disagree?


----------



## Kyou (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd prefer like a system with like O as punches, Square as kicks, add arrows to that; gives you more combo opportunities then just the analog alone, and personally find it tedious to go left right left  attack, or right attack, left attack for a decent combo. Too easy for button mashers too. 

Other then that I agree totally, move kunai throw to R1 and/or L1, and have the jutsus as X+O or down down X like normal or something.

Mine is more unlikely however, as it changes the system pretty decently and don't expect them to do major changes (unless many reviews bashed it, like prob how the story in Storm 1 should of got bashed, if it didn't. For shame). If it works leave it sort of situation, may do those sort of changes on Accel 4, Accel series isn't at big with Storm out, prob get more money from Accel but next gen console and what not.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 23, 2010)

wait you can play as killer bee?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 23, 2010)

destinator said:


> Well the info box states fall 2010 as release date.



i wonder how long till a american release then, also please add Raikage!


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jan 23, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> i wonder how long till a american release then, also please add Raikage!



As much as i like this idea i think they are going to stop at Sage Naruto..  that way all the other Kages and Danzou will be in for the next game


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 23, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> As much as i like this idea i think they are going to stop at Sage Naruto..  that way all the other Kages and Danzou will be in for the next game



Agreed. I personally hope they stop at the Pein Battle.


----------



## Superior (Jan 25, 2010)

I really hope you don't have the same moves for the whole story.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 25, 2010)

Superior said:


> I really hope you don't have the same moves for the whole story.



Sage Mode Rasenshuriken Deidara >


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 25, 2010)

Saigo said:


> Agreed. I personally hope they stop at the Pein Battle.



I hope so. Really itching to play an Itachi vs. Pein game. 

It'd be really cool if they can add the other Jinchuurikis in the series. Doesn't necessarily have to be the upcoming one, I just hope they do add them in the future.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm hoping that they do as well. I would give the world to have the Ultimate Ninja series grow into it's own, like how Tenkaichi did. If it finds it's calling and gives us tons of characters.... I will be so happy.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm hoping with the new filler arc, Utakata will be included at least since he'll have quite a bit of exposure (and a potential moveset, a VA, etc).

He is a canon character afterall.  Besides, if they go off the anime for content, they should put in canon characters when they are displayed, filler or not.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I'm hoping with the new filler arc, Utakata will be included at least since he'll have quite a bit of exposure (and a potential moveset, a VA, etc).
> 
> He is a canon character afterall.  Besides, if they go off the anime for content, they should put in canon characters when they are displayed, filler or not.



all the bijuu characters would suffice for me!!


----------



## Kyou (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm gonna say we won't get any bijuu characters, outside of Naruto and Gaara ofcourse. Only person who has a chance is Yugito, and she'd probably be put to support if that. All bijuu characters would be random, if you watch the anime you really only know Utakata. And since it's supposed to be accessible to anime and manga and true to them, outside bijuu characters is 98% not in. 
If they were to include surprise characters it'd probably be like the newest Accel 3, and give us Kakashi Chronicles as a side story, giving us access to Yondaime, Young Kakashi, Obito and Rin maybe. 
I doubt it though. Would be nice.

I'm expecting Konoha 11, Sasuke, Sai, Yamato, depending on how far it goes, all of Akatsuki, Orochimaru, Kabuto, 3 Sannin, Kakashi, Kurenai, Chiyo, Sand Trio,  Asuma and Gai. 
That's bit above 35 there I believe.

Hopefully all support are playable too... don't like the support exclusive thing. You've got the design of the model made, just put extra work in to make it playable sort of thing. 

And considering they'd most likely be bringing the same models, spruce them up a bit for the teachers, should add more characters that are vital to the story, like Yugito who played a good battle against Hidan and Kakuzu. And those two guys who's names escape that fight against Hidan aswell (from Konoha), apart of the Asuma and Shika platoon.

Although Anko is pretty likely aswell, Shizune too. Pretty good roster from the most likely definites. Connect2 or whatever the company is called is usually good on the rosters, but hoping for bijuu characters is pushing it a bit far.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 27, 2010)

Anko was a helper in pt.1???


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 27, 2010)

Sean★ said:


> I'm gonna say we won't get any bijuu characters, outside of Naruto and Gaara ofcourse. Only person who has a chance is Yugito, and she'd probably be put to support if that. All bijuu characters would be random, if you watch the anime you really only know Utakata. And since it's supposed to be accessible to anime and manga and true to them, outside bijuu characters is 98% not in.
> If they were to include surprise characters it'd probably be like the newest Accel 3, and give us Kakashi Chronicles as a side story, giving us access to Yondaime, Young Kakashi, Obito and Rin maybe.
> I doubt it though. Would be nice.
> 
> ...



You're forgetting Killerbee. We've already seen Sasuke in his Akatsuki garb which essentially confirms that it will go up to at least the eight tailed fight, and starting the next game with the Pein fight would make no sense... so my guess is that it will go up to the Pein fight, and end with Naruto talking to Nagato and him bringing everyone back from the dead.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2010)

i wouldnt be surprised if This stopped early as hell. like in the Sai arc or Hidan vs. Kakuzu....with the Sasuke outfit being nothing but fanservice and hype machine.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I don't think so. They will release more promo pictures and if Killerbee/Pein is in it I'm sure it'l go up to then.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 27, 2010)

Expect Accel 3 + Killer Bee - Kakashi Gaiden.

I can't see us getting anymore.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 27, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Expect Accel 3 + Killer Bee - Kakashi Gaiden.
> 
> I can't see us getting anymore.



Hmm do you think that omits Minato?

Noo they wouldn't do that. They added him even before Kakashi Gaiden.

Obito and Young Kakashi were trashy copy characters anyway though...


----------



## Kyou (Jan 27, 2010)

Well considering if the Sasuke akatsuki thing isn't hype... which I'd like to hope it isn't; then a good place to stop it would be the Pain arc, that'd give us Minato aswell since he does appear shortly.

Still that goes a far way into it... makes me wonder if they'll go that far, I mean. Storm 1 covered only really 4-5 arcs... Chunin Exam Arc, Sasuke and Battle Gaara sort of thing Arc, um... Tsunade Arc, Rescue Sasuke Arc... I think? 

So there's alot of arcs they're covering if they go to Pain arc. So makes me wonder if they'll go that far...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 27, 2010)

Sean★ said:


> Well considering if the Sasuke akatsuki thing isn't hype... which I'd like to hope it isn't; then a good place to stop it would be the Pain arc, that'd give us Minato aswell since he does appear shortly.
> 
> Still that goes a far way into it... makes me wonder if they'll go that far, I mean. Storm 1 covered only really 4-5 arcs... Chunin Exam Arc, Sasuke and Battle Gaara sort of thing Arc, um... Tsunade Arc, Rescue Sasuke Arc... I think?
> 
> So there's alot of arcs they're covering if they go to Pain arc. So makes me wonder if they'll go that far...



Yeah what's up with SKIPPING the Zabuza Haku arc?? w/e..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 27, 2010)

I seriously do hope they cut out Kakashi Gaiden characters.  They're all basically PTS characters anyway.  I don't really see a reason to include them aside from fanservice.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope they don't leave out Zabuza and Haku this time.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 27, 2010)

Odds are they will leave them out, along with the rest of the PTS cast if I had to guess (that sucks though, as I wanted them in UNS, and why they weren't included is still beyond me).

As others have said, this will probably be like Accel 3 (character roster wise) with Killer Bee and perhaps a few others.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm willing to bet they will leave out all PTS characters as well, that means including Zabuza and Haku..

But the fact that they left out such a primary arc from the first game just... irks me. That'd be like them deciding to leave out the Sasori fight/arc in the next game.


----------



## Kyou (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea, considering they cut out that arc, makes me doubt more that they'll include so much. Either way I'll probably only play till I get Ino, or if she's already unlocked only really play single battles since the story was such a mess to me. Was just a synopsis + battle, the voice acting was limited to battles, not running around Konoha talking, just script, same as missions that you needed to do to gain exp (Which was shit too ) but yea all script aswell, really came across fractured , not following the story.

Is it possible Storm 1 was pretty full on the bluray disk? I mean such a lack of voice acting, decent flowing story didn't want you sort of walking outside of Konoha to follow the story so just synopsis + battle, and cutting the Zabuza arc... I mean the graphics were awesome, but did that fill the bluray disk =\ or were they just half assed on it... Bit harsh but was pretty big let down to me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 27, 2010)

No way did it fill the blu-ray disc, take my word for it. Not a chance.

To be honest they could have made the game feel ten times more complete with the addition of six characters. Haku, Zabuza, and the Sound 4. All Playable would have been perfect. Then made like Kurenai, Asuma and Minato DLC or something... but what they did with it was just half-assed. And I almost don't want to buy the sequel for it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 28, 2010)

*DEBUT TRAILER*


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> *DEBUT TRAILER*


Looks pretty good.
The ending was nice


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

The ending made me chuckle abit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> *DEBUT TRAILER*


AWESOME 

+Reps 

i hope a better quality one get released later.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> *DEBUT TRAILER*



Nice, and nice ending.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 28, 2010)

trailer looks good


----------



## Klue (Jan 28, 2010)

Sasuke, kicking Naruto's ass at the end was just hilarious; the sequence began the moment I assumed the trailer to be over.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jan 28, 2010)

It's looking quite great.  I can't wait to see more of Sasuke and Dei, but I don't like how the trailer was lacking Itachi.

I wish they'd hurry and give a release date so that Playasia will start preorders.  I have a coupon that expires in about 2 or 3 weeks that I want to use.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2010)

a lot of the Sakura vs Sasori and Gaara vs Deidara scenes looked like cut scenes but i saw some game play of Sakura like wend she having the chakra sting and the 100 puppets attacking look like game play.

most likely Sakura VS 100 puppets and Gaara vs Deidara will play like boss battle game play and cut scene button pressing.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jan 28, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> a lot of the Sakura vs Sasori and Gaara vs Deidara scenes looked like cut scenes but i saw some game play of Sakura like wend she having the chakra sting and the 100 puppets attacking look like game play.
> 
> most likely Sakura VS 100 puppets and Gaara vs Deidara will play like boss battle game play and cut scene button pressing.



Sakura vs 100 puppets could actualy be epic as a mini game type of thing..

Still wondering how far it will go


so far they just showed stuff from the first arc,,

Sasuke in akatsuki outfit could fanservice.. Trying not to get my hopes up.. but the hype has got me now


----------



## Mike S (Jan 28, 2010)

Trailer kicks ass. Its mostly Sakura vs Sasori, Naruto vs Kakashi, and Gaara vs Deidara. 

Btw remember the kirin vs rasenshuriken? Well I think they tried to trick us and make us think kirin was a real time jutsu. If you pause the video at 1:09 you will see Sasuke doing the same thing. This could mean they took that pic during one of Sasuke's combo's, which can also mean both Sasuke's may share combo's. IDK I may be over looking it.

Also arena's maybe destructible judging from that Sakura vs Kakashi clash or thats just apart of Sakura's move.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think that there will be 2 Sasukes since in UN1 Sasuke had 2 costumes with different awakenings, so maybe Sasuke with akatsuki cloak costume will have the M.Sharingan as an awakening instead of being a seperate character ;D

-LS-


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 28, 2010)

Sasuke Akatsuki outfit NOT fan service! :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j57U1kdu3SQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 28, 2010)

now we are talking, I'm really hyped for this game ;D <3

-LS-


----------



## Vyse (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it just me or do the graphics really do not look as good as in UNS1?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 28, 2010)

It's the quality... At least I think they look just as good, but who knows


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 28, 2010)

maybe they downgraded the graphics since it is multiplatform now xP just kidding ;D they look great we just have to wait for HQ videos ;D

-LS-


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2010)

eh i did not notice that at the begining Kakashi does a double lightning blade and there two narutos doing a Rasengans to make 2.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks good so far.

Hype.


----------



## Mike S (Jan 28, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I don't think that there will be 2 Sasukes since in UN1 Sasuke had 2 costumes with different awakenings, so maybe Sasuke with akatsuki cloak costume will have the M.Sharingan as an awakening instead of being a seperate character ;D
> 
> -LS-



But Sasuke with the akatsuki cloak is different from Snake Sasuke. It would be stupid seeing Taka Sasuke using snakes in his moveset. So I think it will be two versions of Sasuke.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 28, 2010)

Well it looks visually stunning; CC2 do this junk perfectly - nothing in that trailer disappointed me. They have this incredible knack for making the series even more dynamic, epic and stylised than anyone else who touches the series, including Kishimoto.

As for the two Sasuke thing; You'll get the CS2 ascension which Taka Sasuke won't have, and Hebi Sasuke won't have MS. So yes, two Sasukes is likely.

Maybe the trailers are going to come out in arcs? We had Sasoris's arc, next we'll get Sasuke's first arc hopefully;
Yamato, Sai, Updated Oro, and KN4 Kyubbi to look forward to.

I have to say KN4, Kakazu, Rasenshuriken and Deidara are what I'm looking forward to most in this game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 28, 2010)

What is everyone else looking forward to? For me it will be Playing as the new Itachi, Deidara, and Sasori; the new huge boss fights, playing as Pein, and using Sage mode Jiraiya.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jan 28, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> maybe they downgraded the graphics since it is multiplatform now xP just kidding ;D they look great we just have to wait for HQ videos ;D
> 
> -LS-



 Stupid Damn 360 

I think it looks just as good as Storm 1, if not better.  The video quality is just bad.  I don't like the fact that it's for the 360, but given that it's probably going to be developed on the PS3 then ported over to the Shitbox, I don't think it'll really have an impact on the quality.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 28, 2010)

Saigo said:


> Sasuke Akatsuki outfit NOT fan service! :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j57U1kdu3SQ[/YOUTUBE]



wasn't that the ending for the naruto 10th years anniversary show. not the new NNS2 game


----------



## Corran (Jan 28, 2010)

NAM said:


> wasn't that the ending for the naruto 10th years anniversary show. not the new NNS2 game



Bingo 

Well its definitely not Ninja Storm 2 in any case.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm looking forward mostly to seeing how characters (and which ones) are going to be introduced.  We know the staples, but there are some still up in the air.

I would seriously shit a brick if Yugito is hinted at being playable when they showcase the Immortals Arc.  On a side note, if the tag team stuff is any indication, a Kakuzu/Hidan tag team vs Yugito would be awesome during the story mode.

They will probably do trailers like they did this one--showcasing different things from the arcs.  Next one will no doubt be featuring Yamato/Sai/Sasuke/Orochimaru/Kabuto/etc.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 29, 2010)

Deep breaths... Great trailer. Sasuke looks sort of fat in that akatsuki cloak in the little clip at the end. Probably just the quality..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Man Kakazu better play amazing. 

I hope for no more lolbrokenitachi characters this time.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 29, 2010)

I bet no one here noticed Sasuke activating his Mangekyou Sharingan at the end of the video


----------



## MS81 (Jan 29, 2010)

trailer is pretty bad ass!!


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)

Hopefully they update Jiraiya and make him faster. I wouldn't mind seeing him with a Katon, Wild Lion Manes technique and Swamp of the Underworld as well.  

Can't wait to play as Deidara, Sasori and Kakuzu.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope Killer Bee is in the game


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2010)

^It's pretty much a given since they've confirmed Akatsuki Sasuke I think.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Hopefully they update Jiraiya and make him faster. I wouldn't mind seeing him with a Katon, Wild Lion Manes technique and Swamp of the Underworld as well.



Full blown sage mode please. :ho


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2010)

I do hope Orochimaru gets an Akatsuki alt costume.  That would be awesome.

I never added that on my "what we want" response lol.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 29, 2010)

Watching this trailer again, I think the trailers will be formatted.

They will showcase the biggest parts of each arc, so in the next one we can expect;
Sai using Chouju Giga in Konoha against Shikamaru, Kabuto unveiling himself, KN3 fucking Kabuto up, Orochimaru fighting KN4 and Sasuke showing up.
After we that we get a blurb (For instance, the latest trailers blurb was 'for PS3 and Xbox 360). This will most likely advertise new gameplay additions or parts of this new support system.
Finally I think it will end with different parts of Naruto vs Sasuke.

I predict about 5 arcs:
Gaara arc
Sasuke arc
Immortals arc
Pein/Uchiha arc
Killer bee arc

In this time, the Naruto vs Sasuke clips will be divulged as follows;

Gaara arc - Sasuke uses Chidori Nagashi
Sasuke arc - Naruto uses Fuuton: Rasengan (See earlier scan, it exists)
Immortals arc - Sasuke uses Kirin/Amateratsu
Hunt Sauske/Uchiha arc - Naruto uses Fuuton: Rasenshuriken
Killer bee arc - Sasuke and Naruto 2 ultimate jutsu clash

Like it or not, I really REALLY doubt we are going to to see Sage Naruto. Its simply too far ahead.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 29, 2010)

Well the release date was around November/December this year right? We all know that these games use all the material the anime has shown round the time they are released.

Since we are in a filler now that should take about 12/14 eps. It should about April when it ends, so that means we still have about 5/6 months of anime time before it's released.

And an average cannon ep. covers 2/3 chaps. So i think we will have to be around the pain invasion arc when it's released and that means that we also will have sage naruto, pain (all paths), konan, and all the other characters with there move-set up to date.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2010)

^Provided we don't get another filler, which I'm hoping we don't.  Rumors are that the current filler will actually end sometime in March.

I'm sure the game will no doubt end during the Invasion of Pain arc--just where is up in the air I'd say.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> ^Provided we don't get another filler, which I'm hoping we don't.  Rumors are that the current filler will actually end sometime in March.
> 
> I'm sure the game will no doubt end during the Invasion of Pain arc--just where is up in the air I'd say.



DLC is sure looking up to things huh???


----------



## Superior (Jan 29, 2010)

Could someone post the trailer?


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy shit, just realized 1000 years of pain.


----------



## Superior (Jan 29, 2010)

That's epic as hell.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 29, 2010)

my predictions:

-sasuke will just have 2 outfits just like in storm 1, wich gave him diffrent moves.

-killerbee might not be in, maybe in the end of teh game, sasuke is just shown in that outfit and then playable.

-if killerbee is in than i think its a bonus arc. 

-ougi choose- since theres team ougis shown and you see naruto thousand years of a$$ pain.

-some nice new gameplay elements.

-no pre timeskip characters who cares about haku and zabuza anyway? naruto broken bond for 360 had an even lesser roster.

-bigger and more badass(especially with the online!)


my trailer notification of the erasion:

- naruto and kakashi clashing in both double rasengan/raikiri

- choji with her white ass puppet jutsu

- naruto ougi 1 - thousand years of pain

- naruto ougi 2 - something like a kage bunshin homing bombardemnt type of thing


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2010)

Animations are sick as ever. 
4 players is really perfect. They needed to do that or go back to the original 2D two level style. I still miss that.


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2010)

Naruto, used the Kyuubi chakra which gave him the advantage in the battle of "chakras?" Did I just see that?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 29, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Animations are sick as ever.
> 4 players is really perfect. They needed to do that *or go back to the original 2D two level style.* I still miss that.



NO. Play Accel 3. The 3D is what makes Storm better and unique.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 29, 2010)

"Better" is really debateable.

"Unique", definitely not. It's basically the same gameplay as the DBZ games for PS2 and 3. Only significant difference is flying/levitation is swapped for jumping around instead.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 29, 2010)

"Better" is debatable, fair enough, but in my opinion it is indeed "better" than the other Naruto games, simply for the beautiful graphics and fluid controls and combat.

Also, Unique definitely IS fact. I was comparing it to other Naruto games, not other fighting games. And the 2D level format would be a total failure on the PS3.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like they improved on graphics and animation even more. Can't wait for this.

And I hope they use anti-aliasing this time :/


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 29, 2010)

all i know is that there BETTER be more combo strings like in Accel 2 (combos were just as beastly as some jutsus....Gaara ).

and fuckin option to turn off assists is common sense shit. wtf.


----------



## Deva Path (Jan 29, 2010)

Ending made the day. Sasuke in Akatsuki cloak means Killer Bee has a shot.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope Gaara isn't as broken as he was in Accel 3..


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

I wonder what Pain will be like in terms of gameplay.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 29, 2010)

I bet we only get to play as God Realm, but the others will be customizable jutsu or something similar to the support characters from UNS 1. CC2 loves to omit main characters, so I doubt we'll see all of Pein.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kamui and Double Raikiri!!! I can't w8


----------



## Kaki (Jan 30, 2010)

> NO. Play Accel 3. The 3D is what makes Storm better and unique.


 NO. I wish I could have played accel 3. The two level thing and button mapping was unique enough.  Well, at least I can play NH3 on my PS3. 
3D junked up the fighting system and the cut down the roster. But with 4 players it will be insanely fun.


----------



## Shinobi66 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm guessing the arcs covered will be:

Rescue Gaara arc
Sasuke Retrieval arc 2
Hidan/Kakuzu arc
Search for Pain/Itachi arc
Sasuke vs Killer Bee (which isnt an arc)
The game ends with a cutscene of Pain arriving at Konoha.

Thats what I realistically think will happen. But hopefully the last arc is the Pain Invasion arc.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Jan 30, 2010)

Shinobi66 said:


> I'm guessing the arcs covered will be:
> 
> Rescue Gaara arc
> Sasuke Retrieval arc 2
> ...


 I like your optimism but I get the feeling they put Sasuke in an Akatsuki cloak to make fans think this. They only showed us bits from the rescue Gaara arc so I would not count on it getting to Killer Bee.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 30, 2010)

That would be a bit odd though in my opinion.  The PS games have always followed the "where the anime is" system upon release to determine story mode/characters.

It may very well happen that way but--it would be kinda odd to me if they do cut it off early.  Especially since we've already seen Taka vs Killer Bee.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> That would be a bit odd though in my opinion.  The PS games have always followed the "where the anime is" system upon release to determine story mode/characters.
> 
> It may very well happen that way but--it would be kinda odd to me if they do cut it off early.  Especially since we've already seen Taka vs Killer Bee.


 They have followed the English dub releases on cartoon network or where ever it is. Surely they are no where near Sasuke vs Killer Bee? Either way I hope they do get that far, playing as Killer Bee will be the best thing ever. Although playing as Raikage with his lightning shroud would be orgasmic.


----------



## SQHatake (Jan 31, 2010)

wow the trailer looks awesome  the ending blew me away ! I'm so psyched for this ^^


----------



## Prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome trailer, the game looks awesome..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 31, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> They have followed the English dub releases on cartoon network or where ever it is. Surely they are no where near Sasuke vs Killer Bee? Either way I hope they do get that far, playing as Killer Bee will be the best thing ever. Although playing as Raikage with his lightning shroud would be orgasmic.



Have they?  I was not aware of this.

Well I guess the good news is that Japan gets this game first, which should mean they are going to follow the Japanese anime.  If they followed the dub, we wouldn't make it past the Immortals arc probably lol.

On a side note, I do hope they keep the original Japanese VA track with subs on the game when it releases here.  The dub voices make me want to shoot myself because they are that horrible.  Seriously.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 31, 2010)

I really don't see why the game won't have the Pain Invasion Arc. The Japanese games usually end near where the anime is and by the time the game comes out the Pain Invasion Arc should have just ended if it starts in March (like predicted) or at most May. Even so at times when the game comes out the game's further than the game. Not only that but Storm 1 included 240 chapters of the series. All of part 1.

Say Storm 2 includes the same amount it'd be up to Sasuke vs Danzou which we know won't happen. Say it goes up to Naruto vs Pain that's 210 chapters. Not even near the amount of the first Storm. 

It'd truly make sense to include that arc in the game. I'd honestly be surprised if it wasn't included.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 31, 2010)

tbh that arc would be the only reason i'd buy it.


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2010)

Will they keep the character's from Storm 1: Genin Team 7-10, etc.?


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2010)

Probably not.  

To be honest, the only ones I want from Storm 1 are Kimimaro and Hiruzen, but I doubt it, since they're aren't really important in Shippuden.


----------



## Panos (Jan 31, 2010)

Sasuke with Akatsuki cloak. Which means it will be at least till Bee vs Sasuke fight. Interesting. I hope though that Pain vs Naruto is included.


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2010)

It would be just delightful if Storm 2's story ended with the current filler arc. 

That would royal piss you guys off.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jan 31, 2010)

I find it funny that after only one trailer, some are thinking the game only covers what's shown in the trailer, except of course for what is implied by showing Akatsuki Sasuke.  It's still way to early to tell where this game will cut off.  I would say the chances are really great that it will at least go through the Sasuke/Hachibi fight, and a decent chance it will cover the Naruto/Pain fight, assuming the anime makes it there.  

Their games have always been up to date with the current Japanese anime, with the exception of Storm 1.  The reason Storm 1 only went up to the point that it did is probably because that game was made from scratch with a whole new engine, which means they probably only had time to develop to that point, and they probably wanted the first game to only cover part I.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 31, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I really don't see why the game won't have the Pain Invasion Arc. The Japanese games usually end near where the anime is and by the time the game comes out the Pain Invasion Arc should have just ended if it starts in March (like predicted) or at most May. Even so at times when the game comes out the game's further than the game. Not only that but Storm 1 included 240 chapters of the series. All of part 1.
> 
> Say Storm 2 includes the same amount it'd be up to Sasuke vs Danzou which we know won't happen. Say it goes up to Naruto vs Pain that's 210 chapters. Not even near the amount of the first Storm.
> 
> It'd truly make sense to include that arc in the game. I'd honestly be surprised if it wasn't included.



The more I think about it, the more it could be likely...its not like all the character models included haven't been made, right? It's a question of cut scenes and set up. The only character they'd need to make is Konohamaru.

However, All 6 paths would need to be separate characters for it to work. That's even more characters on an already large roster for a debut game (I say debut because more or less all characters will need to be remodeled - It's almost like starting from scratch).

With the Pain invasion arc, I think I counted around about 50 characters in Shippuden - Seems a bit too much to me.

1) TS Naruto
2) TS Sakura
3) Kakashi
4) TS Shikamaru
5) TS Chouji
6) TS Ino
7) TS Neji
8) TS Lee
9) TS Tenten
10) Gai
11) Hiruko
12) Sasori
13) Deidara
14) Kisame
15) Itachi
16) Chiyo
17) TS Gaara
18) TS Kankuro
19) TS Temari
20) Sai
21) Yamato
22) Orochimaru
23) Kabuto
24) Hebi Sasuke
25) TS Hinata
26) TS Kiba
27) TS Shino
28) Kakazu
29) Hidan
30) Asuma
31) Tobi
32) Juugo
33) Suigestu
34) Karin
35) Tsunade
36) Jiraiya
37) God Pein
38) Summoning Pein
39) Potato face Pein
40) Killerbee
41) Taka Sasuke
42) Konan

---- With Pain Invasion

43) Death Pein
44) Absorbing Pein
45) Blind Pein
46) Konohamaru
47) Sage Naruto

Jesus H, even without the Pein invasion arc, that's a bitch load of characters - Good luck CC2...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't forget transformations for some characters. 

Well, it either takes more effort or effort was diverted into making the new engine...in the latter case we may hope for more characters. 
I would be OK if they did dlc characters too.


----------



## Superior (Jan 31, 2010)

One thing: Characters actually should take Damage after awhile like an a DBZ game, for example.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Jan 31, 2010)

One small thing I hope they get rid of is the little cut scene when you start fighting on a wall and then when you get knocked off. It would make the fighting even more streamlined and I hope they expand on the hero mode, add more RPG elements, bigger variety of missions and fighting inside the world not cutting out to a stage.

When the first one came out I was impressed. I thought wow if they do a Ninja Storm 2 it could be the greatest fighting game on the PS3. I just hope they improve and fix every thing that kept the first one from being perfect.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 1, 2010)

i really wish Zabuza was in he was a very awesome character and whit Steve Blum awesome voice, he would be awesome to use.


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2010)

Guren should make the cut! Fuck if this filler hatein' shit!


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 1, 2010)

^I actually wouldn't mind Guren.  She was pretty awesome.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 2, 2010)

This has been posted yea? If not enjoy I suppose. I saw the Sasuke one but not this one, so might of missed it but cha.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 2, 2010)

Si Style said:


> The more I think about it, the more it could be likely...its not like all the character models included haven't been made, right? It's a question of cut scenes and set up. The only character they'd need to make is Konohamaru.
> 
> However, All 6 paths would need to be separate characters for it to work. That's even more characters on an already large roster for a debut game (I say debut because more or less all characters will need to be remodeled - It's almost like starting from scratch).
> 
> ...


I get a feeling a lot of the Pains will end up being support characters except maybe for Deva and Animal Realm. SM Naruto will probably be a form and Konohamaru might just be support. Taka Sasuke will probably be a form and that'll be it. I can see Hiruko and Sasori's true form being in the same slot. Idk a lot can be said. 

They can probably do it. Hopefully they started on it quickly after the first one was done.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 2, 2010)

Meh, the Akatsuki costumed Sasuke is just an extra costume.  Storm 2 will only go to the arc with Sai and Orochimaru.  No Killer Bee and certainly no Pain.  You should know CC2 by now.  In a few months, they'll go up to Killer Bee and then in a few more months they'll finally get to Pain and the Kages.  I pretty much lost interest when they announced it was going to be a support character spam-fest, anyways.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 2, 2010)

lo0p said:


> Meh, the Akatsuki costumed Sasuke is just an extra costume.  Storm 2 will only go to the arc with Sai and Orochimaru.  No Killer Bee and certainly no Pain.  You should know CC2 by now.  In a few months, they'll go up to Killer Bee and then in a few more months they'll finally get to Pain and the Kages.  I pretty much lost interest when they announced it was going to be a support character spam-fest, anyways.



We've seen Fuuton: Rasenshuriken, so your pessimism is unfounded.

We do indeed know CC2, and that's why you're wrong.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 2, 2010)

Thus far it'll at least go up to the Immortals arc.

Perhaps Taka Sasuke is fanservice, but I can't really see why that would happen.  I'd say it'll at least go up to Sasuke vs Killer Bee.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2010)

There is absolutely no way, that Taka Sasuke is just mere fan service. 

That's completely absurd.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 3, 2010)

Klue said:


> There is absolutely no way, that Taka Sasuke is just mere fan service.
> 
> That's completely absurd.



The guy said he didn't see why that'd happen, no need to be aggressive.

You're going to be a curious nuisance over the coming months, aren't you?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't see it ending with only 3 Shippuden arcs when the first NUNS did all 5 arcs of part 1. If they do Shippuden naturally they should do 5 arcs in return and that should end at the Invasion of Pain arc. It's perfect. 

Usually they end up doing the current story arc of the anime when the games come out too so it fits perfectly.


----------



## killkai (Feb 4, 2010)

I what this to be on online ..


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2010)

47 I would hope, but 25 is probly what we will get.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 4, 2010)

The backgrounds of this game are absolutely stunning. Even the character models, including facial expressions, are really well done now. Here's hoping we get a new trailer soon.


----------



## destinator (Feb 4, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah saw them on here



Man thanks, I dont get why people need to post videos of freakin youtube videos containing images instead of just posting the source to the images ... 

Official euro annoucement:


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont know why people bitch about people who post videos of freakin youtube videos containing images instead of just posting the source to the images when all there trying to do his help keep people up to date


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know, could be that we already have those images in video form via the 720 trailer, perhaps people wanted to save the images, use it as wallpaper and so forth.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2010)

destinator said:


> Man thanks, I dont get why people need to post videos of freakin youtube videos containing images instead of just posting the source to the images ...


i agree probably morons wanting a video whit alot of views.


----------



## Helix (Feb 4, 2010)

Niiiiiice. I didn't pick up the first game, but since this one looks even better (and Shippuuden), I will definitely buy this.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> nice. looks like they addressed the line jaggy issue.



at least some people appreciate it, an to those that are bitching just put me on your Blocked List so you dont have to see my post


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> nice. looks like they addressed the *line jaggy issue*.


what do you mean?


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 4, 2010)

> Developed by acclaimed Japanese studio CyberConnect2, NARUTO Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is a tour de force of Naruto thrills and spills. Impressively faithfully to the universe of the anime, the game takes players through the Naruto Shippuden story arc with new battle systems enhancing the gameplay. Players must choose the right companions to fight alongside for a greater chance of winning, and together unleash explosive Team Special Techniques to lay waste to opponents.
> 
> Players will meet a host of criminal Akatsuki characters in the game, and in an astonishing story twist even see Sasuke wearing an Akatsuki costume. With the original Japanese voiceover, an almost endless number of unlockables and power ups to discover, a host of brand new environments to explore, two-player offline multiplayer, amazing visuals faithful to the anime, NARUTO Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is an unmissable tornado of fierce ninja action.



No online again fail.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 4, 2010)

> and in an astonishing story twist even see Sasuke wearing an Akatsuki costume.



Killer Bee is in the game. Thank you CC2.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I can't see it ending with only 3 Shippuden arcs when the first NUNS did all 5 arcs of part 1. If they do Shippuden naturally they should do 5 arcs in return and that should end at the Invasion of Pain arc. It's perfect.
> 
> Usually they end up doing the current story arc of the anime when the games come out too so it fits perfectly.


The Wave Country arc wasn't in there. No Zabuza, Haku, or even any mention of Tazuna or Gatou.


----------



## Tazmo? (Feb 4, 2010)

I doubt we will end up getting the stuff from Invasion of Pain arc unless we get REALLY lucky.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 4, 2010)

No...online?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2010)

AGAIN!? Ugh dumb fucking move.


----------



## Superior (Feb 4, 2010)

I want online, dammit.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2010)

they're fuckin idiots for skipping online play.

and i can assure you all, they're just tossing in Sasuke's akatsuki clothes for the sasuke dickriders. We not seeing Killer Bee. Definitely not seeing Pain Invasion.

And it sounds like the partner system is being a huge focus. I doubt they added no support option.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 4, 2010)

Why the hell would they not do online?  God damn it.  Why do such good develops do such stupid things sometimes?  It was stupid that Storm 1 didn't have it, so I thought for sure they would implement it by now. Damn it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> The Wave Country arc wasn't in there. No Zabuza, Haku, or even any mention of Tazuna or Gatou.


Oh yeah I forgot about that but even so that's 4 arcs of part 1 and even so the chapter amount can be contributed in the game. Overall the amount of part 1 chapters that were shown in the game would be somewhere near the amount of chapters that would in NUNS2 had they used the Pain Invasion arc. 

I'm really thinking of why they wouldn't include that arc, I'm trying hard too because I don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2010)

I am gonna be the best suigetsu player out there!
Gonna practice like a fkin addict!

But when will it be released?


----------



## killkai (Feb 5, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I am gonna be the best suigetsu player out there!
> Gonna practice like a fkin addict!
> 
> But when will it be released?




Namco Bandai announced that naruto shippuden uns2 will be released in japan in fall 2010 and they said the usa version will be likely released a few months after the japanese date so the north american release date will probably be winter 2010
Confirmed characters:
Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Sai
Yamato
Sasuke


----------



## Si Style (Feb 5, 2010)

Online doesn't interested me, I'd never use it - I don't play games enough to be competitively good. The only games I take a long time to play are adventures like Final Fantasy or Uncharted which don't have online capabilities that interest me.

I'm very excited for this game but I will probably only rent it and get all I can out of it in a week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2010)

so from what i know, there's no online.. weak.. though still getting the game

can't wait, killerbee,amaterasu itachi,taka sasuke,deva,sage mode,kakuzu all UNS..

shit, i just jizzed


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope this has a good story and not just text, so from what see we got up to the killer bee battle so hopefully they put the next big part in. 

So no online's a downer i fighting game's need online.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2010)

Akamatsu said:


> I hope this has a good story and not just text, so from what see we got up to the killer bee battle so hopefully they put the next big part in.
> 
> So no online's a downer i fighting game's need online.



there's a big chance we're getting the kage summit as well. since the fillers end in march/april. and the pain invasion will at least get 2-3 months(8-12 episodes)..


----------



## Super Naruto (Feb 5, 2010)

CC2 just released a PSP game (Or are about to release) which is a Ultimate Ninja game, but on PSP instead of PS2 and that has Pain, Jiraiya and Sage Mode etc...

And now that episodes are translated on an official website, there is no excuse, they should keep games up to date with the story...

Im sick of seeing a lack of Akatsuke characters, and Hero's jutsu's.

I want pain damnit, and Naruto sage mode.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2010)

Khris said:


> there's a big chance we're getting the kage summit as well. since the fillers end in march/april. and the pain invasion will at least get 2-3 months(8-12 episodes)..



I almost PROMISE we won't see this. But maybe.


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol we won't be seeing the Kage summit arc in this game, at most it will probably go up to the Pain Invasion arc.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Lol we won't be seeing the Kage summit arc in this game, at most it will probably go up to the Pain Invasion arc.



Agreed. I'm really hoping for some generic ninja. And I seriously think it would be sweet if we were able to create our own character.. It'l never happen though T_T


----------



## Prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

I just want to play the damn game. When is it coming out?


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 5, 2010)

Prowler said:


> I just want to play the damn game. When is it coming out?



Fall 2010, no specific date as of yet.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 8, 2010)

Prowler said:


> I just want to play the damn game. When is it coming out?



I just hope my bud Kakashi MS is the truth!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2010)

MS81 said:


> I just hope my bud Kakashi MS is the truth!!!



yeah.. kamui and amaterasu will be interesting in 3d gameplay. as they were haxxed in the accel series


----------



## MS81 (Feb 9, 2010)

Susanoo will be like having bijuu mode on!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2010)

MS81 said:


> Susanoo will be like having bijuu mode on!!!



i hope its an awakening yeah... it would pwn the shit outta lee/gai users


----------



## Si Style (Feb 9, 2010)

When we gonna get something new on this? Is it a monthly SJ thing?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 9, 2010)

Heard the first was good, I never got it though. I'll prob get this one.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

never heard of this game before


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2010)

damm it i wanna play with akatsuki sauce already


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 10, 2010)

All i need is Kakuzu and i'll be happy


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Just give me 4TK Naruto, TS Neji, Deidara, Sasori, Kakuzu and HM Jiraiya, and I'll be happy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> All i need is Kakuzu and i'll be happy



yeah, kakuzu will be pure win.. he sucked at accel 3


----------



## Belbwadous (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope that Killer bee will be in the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2010)

Cxplorer said:


> I hope that Killer bee will be in the game.



he appeared in the anime.. so its the logical thing


----------



## MS81 (Feb 10, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> CC2 just released a PSP game (Or are about to release) which is a Ultimate Ninja game, but on PSP instead of PS2 and that has Pain, Jiraiya and Sage Mode etc...
> 
> And now that episodes are translated on an official website, there is no excuse, they should keep games up to date with the story...
> 
> ...



most likely we'll get what the PSP couldn't finish off!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2010)

MS81 said:


> most likely we'll get what the PSP couldn't finish off!!!!



accel 3 was a disappointment really.. this game will blow it every way possible.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was just saying that we'll get what Accel 3 stopped at!!!


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you think the characters will stay the same? Just wondering cause Neji is slower than Hinata in almost every game and I can't really understand why.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> accel 3 was a disappointment really.. this game will blow it every way possible.



Accel 3 could have been much more but honestly was still pretty fun, especially with friends. Like i said, much room for improvement, but overall it was sweet.

Also for the record, Kakuzu and Gaara were my mains in that game and Gaara was broken. Way too broken. Like... three characters full difficulty without getting injured broken.

EDIT: Know a good move on CC2's to do list? Alternate costumes and customizable jutsu. Alternate rookies could be their PTS costumes, and other characters could have things like..

Kakashi: regular Jonin, black underclothes. [release could just be sharingan]
Itachi: Regular akatsuki Cloak, younger Anbu outfit. [release could be the Susanoo]
Hidan: regular akatsuki, injured with Hidan's threads holding his head on[release could be curse mode]
Hidan: Akatsuki cloak, no akatsuki cloak [release could be when all the threads/strands are popping out everywhere]

things like that.


----------



## Klue (Feb 10, 2010)

TypeZ3r0 said:


> Do you think the characters will stay the same? Just wondering cause Neji is slower than Hinata in almost every game and I can't really understand why.



Girls are usually faster in video games, a way to compensate for their lack of power.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 11, 2010)

TypeZ3r0 said:


> Do you think the characters will stay the same? Just wondering cause Neji is slower than Hinata in almost every game and I can't really understand why.



Like Klue said.

Imagine Hinata having stronger hits then Neji but slower, wouldn't make sense. Hinata would fall into the weaker clone character type that you see in some games. All about balance. Could give her longer combos, or some sort of nifty perk to her combos to make up for it but eh... Storm and Accel series is more simple fighter, not difficult expert style knowledge needed to play XD


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 11, 2010)

Sean★ said:


> Like Klue said.
> 
> Imagine Hinata having stronger hits then Neji but slower, wouldn't make sense. Hinata would fall into the weaker clone character type that you see in some games. All about balance. Could give her longer combos, or some sort of nifty perk to her combos to make up for it but eh... Storm and Accel series is more simple fighter, not difficult expert style knowledge needed to play XD



Meh, I feel like fighting games fall into two types. The one's with ridiculous combos that take forever to master, or ones that are easy to get used to but still if you have experience you'll do better.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 11, 2010)

^Agreed.

Skill level and familiarity definitely help on any game, especially fighters.  I know some people cry "button masher" all the time, but seriously...if you know what you're doing, you should come out on top alot of the time.

One thing I liked about the Accel series (well, 1 and 2) was that it was easy to pick up and play, but there was also some depth to it.  There were elements and combos that would take some time to practice in order to learn.  If you just wanted a quick fix, you could just pick it up and play as well.  It has potential for competitive play to be sure though.  It's fun to watch two people who are good play against each other.  You see more advanced tricks and such.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Man this better have online play this time


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 11, 2010)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Man this better have online play this time



It's already been revealed that we don't.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> It's already been revealed that we don't.


Aw come on


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 11, 2010)

That is quite a surprise though, given the PS3 potential and such.

Hmm...I wonder why they decided against it?


----------



## Corran (Feb 12, 2010)

^Because its a Japanese developer. Its never in their priorities unfortunately


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2010)

its truly sad... next-gen should automatically have an online mode. but if it means we're getting equally or better gameplay than UNS1 than i approve. UNS pwnd the fuck outta the accel series imho. i mean who wouldn't want to play with deva in 3d gameplay


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 12, 2010)

WHAT! No fucking online.........it could have been great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> ^Agreed.
> 
> Skill level and familiarity definitely help on any game, especially fighters.  I know some people cry "button masher" all the time, but seriously...if you know what you're doing, you should come out on top alot of the time.
> 
> One thing I liked about the Accel series (well, 1 and 2) was that it was easy to pick up and play, but there was also some depth to it.  There were elements and combos that would take some time to practice in order to learn.  If you just wanted a quick fix, you could just pick it up and play as well.  It has potential for competitive play to be sure though.  It's fun to watch two people who are good play against each other.  You see more advanced tricks and such.



agree.. our group watch me and my friend play instead of taking turns playing.. thats how much entertaining the fights were. i just wish we recorded them.. beats anything posted in youtube i've seen. thats why online would be great.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 15, 2010)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Man this better have online play this time





Echo% said:


> It's already been revealed that we don't.



nobody said that there wasn't online play. Namco Bandai Games Europe said that there is 2-player offline. that doesn't mean that there isn't online. it just means that you can vs offline.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 15, 2010)

Jaga said:


> nobody said that there wasn't online play. Namco Bandai Games Europe said that there is 2-player offline. that doesn't mean that there isn't online. it just means that you can vs offline.



Don't kid yourself. If they had online they would have said that first and foremost for hype.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just hope we get Sennin mode J-man and Naruto and special ougi's!!!


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 16, 2010)

MS81 said:


> I just hope we get Sennin mode J-man and Naruto and special ougi's!!!



You mean Sage mode?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You mean Sage mode?



no I meant Sennin!! Sannin is what your thinking about!


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 16, 2010)

MS81 said:


> no I meant Sennin!! Sannin is what your thinking about!



No... pretty sure I was thinking sennin. Because I'm English. and we have a word in English that means the same as the word in Japanese. It's called Sage.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 16, 2010)

> UNS pwnd the fuck outta the accel series imho.


Only in graphics, otherwise bite your tongue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Only in graphics, otherwise bite your tongue.



what? no....

gameplay wise it had more depth than any other naruto fighting game..

its story mode sucked i agree, also the fact that you can only chose one jutsu per fight.. but the rest still pwnd the accel series...

in UNS, strategy is more important than taking strong characters and try to rape..

i can beat kn-naruto with ino


----------



## Si Style (Feb 17, 2010)

For those who haven't seen it, your precious online is actually confirmed;







Also means that, with over 40 characters, my predicted list is entirely possible

Update;
Adding Ascensions to the roster:
1) TS Naruto - KN4 Naruto
2) TS Sakura - Medical mode
3) Kakashi - MS mode
4) TS Shikamaru - Strategists mode
5) TS Chouji - Butterfly mode (Not bloody likely is it)
6) TS Ino - Who cares mode
7) TS Neji - Byakugan
8) TS Lee - Gates Lee
9) TS Tenten - Weapons barrage mode
10) Gai - Gates Gai inc. Peacock punch (Like a gay Falcon punch)
11) Hiruko - Unveiled Hiruko
12) 3rd Kazekage Sasori - Puppet Sasori
13) Deidara - C2 Deidara
14) Kisame - Sharkskin mode (We will NOT get Kisamehada) 
15) Itachi - Susanoo Itachi inc. MS
16) Chiyo - 10 Puppet Chiyo
17) TS Gaara - Kazekage Gaara
18) TS Kankuro - Salamander + Kankuro
19) TS Temari - Air master mode (Kinda see this like a C2 Deidara thing; like he gets on a Dragon, she rides her fan)
20) Sai - Bird mode (See Temari and Deidara)
21) Yamato - Scary face Yamato (Temp stat rise)
22) Orochimaru - Giant White snake 
23) Kabuto - Kabutomaru
24) Hebi Sasuke - CS2
25) TS Hinata - Byakugan
26) TS Kiba - Dual Beast mode
27) TS Shino - Fuck off and die, no one likes you mode
28) Kakazu - Tentacle Kakazu
29) Hidan - Jashin ritual
30) Asuma - "For mah behbeh" mode (South park reference, you know? The one with the head lice? Kelleh?) (Temp stat rise)
31) Tobi - ?
32) Juugo - CS
33) Suigestu - Mist assassin mode (Stat rise)
34) Karin - Lady anger (Stat rise)
35) Tsunade - Heal mark
36) Jiraiya - Sage mode
37) God Pein - ?
38) Summoning Pein - ?
39) Potato face Pein - ?
40) Killerbee - However many tails he had when he used lariat on Sasuke
41) Taka Sasuke - MS
42) Konan - Angel Konan

Yes some aren't very serious, but the jist is there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2010)

so online is in? 

good, i just hope it won't suck..

also, you list is very possible but i still think pain will be one character


----------



## Si Style (Feb 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> so online is in?
> 
> good, i just hope it won't suck..
> 
> also, you list is very possible but i still think pain will be one character



Online never bothered me, I don't have the attention span for replay value; figured some people would want to know though.

I only base my Pein theory on what Accel 3 did.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 17, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Online never bothered me, I don't have the attention span for replay value; figured some people would want to know though.
> 
> I only base my Pein theory on what Accel 3 did.



wHOOOOOOT. I'm definitely getting this game.!!!

Anyone ways, some of these characters people are putting are seriously non-realistic .....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 17, 2010)

Si Style said:


> For those who haven't seen it, your precious online is actually confirmed;


 the part that said that every character have a awakening confuse me,because in Storm every one had one.

may it meant that their move sets change or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Online never bothered me, I don't have the attention span for replay value; figured some people would want to know though.
> 
> I only base my Pein theory on what Accel 3 did.



yeah.. online is okay as long as its playable.. but if otherwise, than i'd hate the fact that they removed some chars for its sake only to suck. 

i don't blame ya for the pein theory... but in your list, it lacked minato and chibi kakashi... 



Linkdarkside said:


> the part that said that every character have a awakening confuse me,because in Storm every one had one.
> 
> may it meant that their move sets change or something.



don't think so... just some stats i presume


i just hope that we can have 2 jutsus per char per fight.. and 1 ougi..


----------



## Kanaru (Feb 17, 2010)

I WANT.

I haven't even finished the first one yet.  I should hurry up and finish it


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, apparently online is included. My apologies.

Anyways, your character list looks good, and this game is a definite rent at least for me. If I had more money I'd say buy, but I don't have much. I can only buy a new game ever threeish months or so.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 17, 2010)

> ? Available for the Playstation 3 and Xbox 360. It?s the first in the Ultimate series to appear on a non-Sony console.
> ? There will be over 40 playable characters. That?s twice as many as before from Ultimate Ninja Storm 1.
> ? Tweaks to support characters will allow for more strategic use. You can start combos and counter hits with them.
> ? Each character can now go into Awakening mode to increase their power when their health is low.
> ...



Good to know they added online now.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 17, 2010)

Kelleh meh beybeh!!!!


----------



## Jaga (Feb 18, 2010)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Man this better have online play this time





Echo% said:


> It's already been revealed that we don't.





Jaga said:


> nobody said that there wasn't online play. Namco Bandai Games Europe said that there is 2-player offline. that doesn't mean that there isn't online. it just means that you can vs offline.





Echo% said:


> Don't kid yourself. If they had online they would have said that first and foremost for hype.





Echo% said:


> Wow, apparently online is included. My apologies.
> 
> Anyways, your character list looks good, and this game is a definite rent at least for me. If I had more money I'd say buy, but I don't have much. I can only buy a new game ever threeish months or so.



:ho


just wanted to gloat


----------



## Si Style (Feb 18, 2010)

Jaga said:


> :ho
> 
> 
> just wanted to gloat



The guy apologised. This makes you a dick, you know?


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 18, 2010)

i lol'd ^^^


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 19, 2010)

*



			Each character can now go into Awakening mode to increase their power when their health is low.
		
Click to expand...


so like the rage mode in Xbox360 games*


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 19, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> so like the rage mode in Xbox360 games*



No it'll probably be like the awakening mode in Accel 3, not the shitty color changing thing in the shitty 360 ones.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 20, 2010)

I only got a PS3 this Christmas, so I don't have the first one. But now I know that this is coming out, I'll wait :ho


----------



## uselessbull361 (Feb 20, 2010)

Cant wait for this one. 
Loved the first one and by the looks of the trailer this looks just as good.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay online...may buy it again.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 20, 2010)

Should I buy the first one or rent it...? I know this one is coming out soon so idk :/


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think it's coming out soon.  They haven't given a release date, but it'll probably be fall or winter.  You should buy it though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 20, 2010)

I should? It's still 40 bucks... does it have good replayability, etc?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I should? It's still 40 bucks... does it have good replayability, etc?



nah rent it or dont at all.It's good dont get me wrong , however..i just would save for the new one.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 20, 2010)

WwhiptailwW said:


> I only got a PS3 this Christmas, so I don't have the first one. But now I know that this is coming out, I'll wait :ho



I don't think this one will cover the pre-skip. 
If you want to play with certain characters, you may not be able to. I would pick up the first one as well, shouldn't cost too much used now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 20, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I don't think this one will cover the pre-skip.
> If you want to play with certain characters, you may not be able to. I would pick up the first one as well, shouldn't cost too much used now.


.. 35 bucks used dude


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 20, 2010)

Jaga said:


> :ho
> 
> 
> just wanted to gloat



i lmao'd lol .


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm (Playstation 3, 2008) ps3
Brand New still sealed
			1 Bid	$22.00	21h 54m


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 20, 2010)

Is this game worth the 7.99 I'd dish out at block-buster to rent it for a day or 2 and never play it again? How is it going to be better then the previous, aside from a few new characters they may put in?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 21, 2010)

♥TheBearjew♥ said:


> Is this game worth the 7.99 I'd dish out at block-buster to rent it for a day or 2 and never play it again? How is it going to be better then the previous, aside from a few new characters they may put in?


It's not out yet and we don't really have much information on it at the moment.


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 21, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> It's not out yet and we don't really have much information on it at the moment.



Wait... Nakiro? The same Nakiro from GameTrailers?:amazed
Can't be... it's too whack to meet you here.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 21, 2010)

BossXanxus said:


> Wait... Nakiro? The same Nakiro from GameTrailers?:amazed
> Can't be... it's too whack to meet you here.


The one and only!


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 22, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> The one and only!


Haha wow, haven't seen you since the good ol' Ultimate Ninja Storm thread on GT about 2 years ago.
My GT nick was JoeyShadow if you even remember me at all

Are you a regular around here dude?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 22, 2010)

there a new picture of Sasori flamethrower and little picture of the leaf village


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2010)

BossXanxus said:


> Haha wow, haven't seen you since the good ol' Ultimate Ninja Storm thread on GT about 2 years ago.
> My GT nick was JoeyShadow if you even remember me at all
> 
> Are you a regular around here dude?


I remember you! 

Umm used to be, but then I realised that I'm arguing with little kids here for no reason so I stopped coming, I just visit couple of threads now. 

Sasori looks more and more like one of those boss fights in Storm 1.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Feb 22, 2010)

shouldn't we discuss about UNS2 instead BossXanxus? please use PM for discussing stuff like that ;D everytime I see a new post I get my hopes that there is new info, but nope it just you guys chit-chatting xP no offence ;D

-LS-

EDIT: Anyway the Sasori fight looks awsome can't wait to play that scene <3 even though I don't like Sakura that much I will enjoy beating Sasori with her xD


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 22, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> shouldn't we discuss about UNS2 instead BossXanxus? please use PM for discussing stuff like that ;D everytime I see a new post I get my hopes that there is new info, but nope it just you guys chit-chatting xP no offence ;D
> 
> -LS-
> 
> EDIT: Anyway the Sasori fight looks awsome can't wait to play that scene <3 even though I don't like Sakura that much I will enjoy beating Sasori with her xD


Haha point taken, sorry for getting your hopes up


And Sasori looks to be a great character, can't wait to fight him and try him out myself, he's a terribly underrated character simply because he died early on.
Is his Hiruko 'form' announced to be playable yet? (I'm not very updated on this game yet)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2010)

gamespot have the Akatsuki Sasuke and Naruto art work


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2010)

cant wait for suigetsu pics, this game will probably come out on november or october.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 25, 2010)

Im actually hoping you can be able to play with the 1st and 2nd hokage's and im wondering who all you could actually play with  hopefully some action more than just Itachi and Kisame


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Feb 25, 2010)

wish they included ANBU Kakashi<3

-LS-


----------



## Creator (Feb 25, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> wish they included ANBU Kakashi<3
> 
> -LS-



Wouldnt that just be Current Kakashi cut down.  

Neither the manga, nor the Anime has shown enough about Anbu Kakashi to have a different character. He will basically be the same Kakashi but weaker, which seems repeatitive.


----------



## Dim Mak (Feb 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> Wouldnt that just be Current Kakashi cut down.
> 
> Neither the manga, nor the Anime has shown enough about Anbu Kakashi to have a different character. He will basically be the same Kakashi but weaker, which seems repeatitive.



Well he had a different character in the Ultimate Ninja series on the Ps2


----------



## Creator (Feb 25, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Well he had a different character in the Ultimate Ninja series on the Ps2



Eh?  Which one? I have only one or two of the PS2 series.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 25, 2010)

It was the second one I believe. Anbu Kakashi. Green Beast Naruto. Not exactly good character slots IMO.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Feb 26, 2010)

Ultimate Ninja 3 had ANBU Kakashi, I don't care if they make an alternate costume for Kakashi or not as long they include ANBU Kakashi xD

-LS-


----------



## Creator (Feb 26, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Ultimate Ninja 3 had ANBU Kakashi, I don't care if they make an alternate costume for Kakashi or not as long they include ANBU Kakashi xD
> 
> -LS-



Alternative costume works better. It takes away the extra character slot which can be used for another character.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2010)

i hope they make Deidara haxed like he suppose to be.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 26, 2010)

Accel 3 had Gaara haxxed. I hope he is in this game as well :3 I hope they're all haxxed if you take the time to learn their moveset/combos.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> Alternative costume works better. It takes away the extra character slot which can be used for another character.



this this ^^^

Most chars could have two or more costumes or colour changes.
For example two versions of tsunade one with coat and the other without coat.

Sasuke with black shirt (vs itachi battle) and white shirt ( current one) and even with the akatsuki cloack.
Same with suigetsu, altought I would like him to have a black shirt as an alt too.

Ima gonna be the best SUIGETSU player >=o


----------



## destinator (Feb 26, 2010)

JP page updated: 

Gamespot screens:


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akatsuki Sasuke huh? Nice.




I haven't read through this entire thread but I heard somewhere there will be 40+ characters. I know it's pretty greedy of me but I really hope they'd go all out with the roster this time as 40+ really limits the old characters they could bring in. My wishlist consists of:

Rookie 9 + squad leaders
Team Guy
Legendary 3
Akatsuki
Sound 5
Zabuza & Haku
The Hokage
Summit Kage
Yamato & Sai
Team Snake/Hawk
Kabuto, Shizune, Hanabi
Sand Siblings Trio

A little over 40 indeed. Ah well, sure the roster will still be great.


----------



## Bloo (Feb 27, 2010)

I want more and better awakening modes, such as Shukaku Gaara.


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2010)

I want more fucking ougi's. And better in-depth combat gameplay would be nice. First game was so simple.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 27, 2010)

i want the arena they took down from the first STORM


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 27, 2010)

So when's the games suppose to come out again? :WOW


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Feb 27, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> this this ^^^
> 
> Most chars could have two or more costumes or colour changes.
> For example two versions of tsunade one with coat and the other without coat.
> ...


 Who says Suigetsu will be a playable character?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 27, 2010)

Chances are all of Taka will be available. Here's my character list. I've named every big name player of part 2 up to the point where I think it'll end. With Sasuke in the Akatsuki outfit it raises my chances. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Naruto
- Sasuke
- Sakura
- Kakashi
- Lee
- Neji
- Tenten
- Gai 
- Kiba
- Hinata
- Shino   
- Shikamaru
- Chouji
- Ino
- Asuma  
- Gaara
- Temari
- Kankuro  
- Orochimaru
- Jiraiya
- Tsunade
- Kabuto 
- Itachi
- Kisame  
- Deidara
- Sasori
- Chiyo
- Sai
- Yamato
- Kakuzu
- Hidan
- Karin
- Juugo
- Suigetsu
- Tobi
- Pain
- Konan
- Killer Bee



It's the perfect amount. Exactly like I had hoped. If it's over 40 then I don't know who else unless they want to add some favorites from part 1. Considering how SM Naruto and Taka Sasuke will probably just be different versions of their respective characters I didn't add them.


----------



## valerian (Feb 27, 2010)

You've added Asuma twice. 

I really hope they keep Kimimaro and Hiruzen in.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Feb 28, 2010)

I only hope Minato and Killerbee will be in it but both of them are doubtful.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 28, 2010)

Minato is likely if Accel3 is anything to go by.

He'll be a bit wonderful in 3D, but only if they really play up his speed - he's in danger of being a Naruto clone.

I'm more into playing as Killer Bee, KN4, White snake Oro, Hiruko and Deidara


----------



## Ninjah (Feb 28, 2010)

Hopefully the singelplayer-mode will be far better tha NUNS1.

Remove stupid "mini" games like running up the trees 20 times, running trough the woods 40 times and such, remove the need for xp to progress in the main story.

Greather width in missions, cuz' in the first game it got really boring after a couple of missions. Great if it became more like "sandbox"-missions, where you can feel more free.

Better boss-fights, running back and forward tapping buttons isn't really entertaining over time.

Storyline that includes Kakashi Gaiden, backtrack to Zabuza & Haku(but thats never gonna happend) and some fillerish.


But i guess they go for the same style this time, and that's a shame


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> You've added Asuma twice.
> 
> I really hope they keep Kimimaro and Hiruzen in.


Yeah you're right about that. Let me re-edit with some new characters


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Naruto
- Sasuke
- Sakura
- Kakashi
- Lee
- Neji
- Tenten
- Gai
- Kiba
- Hinata
- Shino
- Shikamaru
- Chouji
- Ino
- Asuma
- Gaara
- Temari
- Kankuro
- Orochimaru
- Jiraiya
- Tsunade
- Kabuto
- Itachi
- Kisame
- Minato
- Gaiden Kakashi
- Gaiden Obito
- Deidara
- Sasori
- Chiyo
- Sai
- Yamato
- Kakuzu
- Hidan
- Karin
- Juugo
- Suigetsu
- Tobi
- Pain
- Konan
- Killer Bee


That's 41 characters total. I think it's the right amount. For all we know they might include the pre-timeskip characters like in Accel, just add them in without affecting the character amount. It'd be nice.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 28, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah you're right about that. Let me re-edit with some new characters
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Didn't Accel2 surprise us by adding all the pre-time skip characters?
Hell, if FF13 can fit on one BLU RAY, I'm sure they can add all those characters.

The only character who I'd like to see who we probably won't (Without pre-timeskip charcaters), is Shodai. He could technically get a fight against Tobi/Madara as that point takes place before Killer Bee arrives; but it would mean Konoha Madara as an alternate costume to Tobi and I really don't want to see Madara flounce like a drunk fighting air on a tightrope.

If Madara was actually made as a seperate character, that would be amazing. But it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 28, 2010)

I pray they do, but I'm fairly certain they will not be adding PTS characters.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm interested how the combo attacks work, would it be in the form of an real time jutsu or an special ougi? I think the latter since the screen cap where Sakura throws Naruto looks ougi-ich. And i'm most interested in what kind of combos they'll make.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 28, 2010)

Real time keeps the flow, but when you have little moments like when you hold O and connect a hit to your opponent from the first game, it shows you like Manga panels almost of him/her getting hurt real quick, almost Ougi-ish. Those small moments can either really help or really hurt the flow of the battle.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 28, 2010)

Another thing that interests me in the trailer is how Naruto could launch a Rasengan from the air, essentially ground pounding an opponent - I'd love this to be a move!

If anyone has played INfamous and has used the ground pound, you know how satisfying that is.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 28, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Another thing that interests me in the trailer is how Naruto could launch a Rasengan from the air, essentially ground pounding an opponent - I'd love this to be a move!
> 
> If anyone has played INfamous and has used the ground pound, you know how satisfying that is.



I was hoping you could just initiate jutsu from the air for more combos. I've played Infamous... that was the only move I didn't rank up.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Another thing that interests me in the trailer is how Naruto could launch a Rasengan from the air, essentially ground pounding an opponent - I'd love this to be a move!
> 
> If anyone has played INfamous and has used the ground pound, you know how satisfying that is.



From the looks of it that is a combo ender from a down combo. in NUNS 1 J-man used a rasengan as one of his combo enders.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 28, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Didn't Accel2 surprise us by adding all the pre-time skip characters?
> Hell, if FF13 can fit on one BLU RAY, I'm sure they can add all those characters.
> 
> The only character who I'd like to see who we probably won't (Without pre-timeskip charcaters), is Shodai. He could technically get a fight against Tobi/Madara as that point takes place before Killer Bee arrives; but it would mean Konoha Madara as an alternate costume to Tobi and I really don't want to see Madara flounce like a drunk fighting air on a tightrope.
> ...


I really hope he is but if he is I see him being a "teaser" character meaning while he'll do some funny moves when he gets serious the screen will black out, we hear some things and then he'll be standing over his opponent. They might not even include Tobi at all right now. Shodai I hope is in but...idk really.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 28, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> From the looks of it that is a combo ender from a down combo. in NUNS 1 J-man used a rasengan as one of his combo enders.


Few things.. 

- Sakura has used the same move except she used her smash in one of the videos. 
- Naruto/Kakashi clash at the beginning of the trailer. 

It all points to the game letting you use your jutsu in the air.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 2, 2010)

i wonder if they will give Hinata a 120 palm version of her Protective Eight Trigrams and her Lion Palms.



Si Style said:


> Another thing that interests me in the trailer is how Naruto could launch a Rasengan from the air, essentially ground pounding an opponent - I'd love this to be a move!
> 
> If anyone has played INfamous and has used the ground pound, you know how satisfying that is.


yeah that attack look pretty cool,he try to do it to Deidara in the anime.i always like wend they take stuff like that and add it to the games.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder if they will give Hinata a 120 palm version of her Protective Eight Trigrams and her Lion Palms.
> 
> yeah that attack look pretty cool,he try to do it to Deidara in the anime.i always like wend they take stuff like that and add it to the games.



He haves that attack in Accel 2.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope Neji is sick. All I want is Neji, Gaara, Kakuzu, and Akatsuki Sasuke. Oh and Sai. Those are the ones I can't wait for, and I know we'll be getting them all


----------



## Si Style (Mar 7, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I really hope he is but if he is I see him being a "teaser" character meaning while he'll do some funny moves when he gets serious the screen will black out, we hear some things and then he'll be standing over his opponent. They might not even include Tobi at all right now. Shodai I hope is in but...idk really.



Shodai might be a bit of a Yamato clone, but from what we've seen of him, his Mokuton tend to be more, um, leafy? I don't know, they seem more organic compared to Yamato's.

Going by the 2 moves, 1 ougi president that I hope we'll get;

1) Forest Genesis - In Naruto ep 72ish, he used this to create a forest; a smaller version of this that appears and terminates to hit the character perhaps?
2) Water barrage - Same episode, He rides Nindaime's water, evading Sandaime's fire and eventually uses his momentum to land a hit. We can only assume Shodai has a water affinity.
O) Similar Ougi to Accel - Best Ultimate in the series

I really hope we get Konoha Madara as a character;

1) Fan Tornado - A short range blast of wind using that big fan of his, works similarly to Neji's spinning nonsense. Negates projectiles/rushing attacks
2) Goukayuu no jutsu - He's an uchiha
O) Summon Kyubbi with Sharingan to do all kinds of massive, over-exaggerated damage


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 7, 2010)

No way will we get Konoha Madara.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Shodai might be a bit of a Yamato clone, but from what we've seen of him, his Mokuton tend to be more, um, leafy? I don't know, they seem more organic compared to Yamato's.
> 
> Going by the 2 moves, 1 ougi president that I hope we'll get;
> 
> ...



i just came  
VoTE battels 
konoha Madara 

also



> O) Similar Ougi to Accel - Best Ultimate in the series



quoted for fucking truth  


also, shodai could get his bringer of darkness genjutsu as one of his jutsus..


----------



## Dim Mak (Mar 7, 2010)

Man i'm so hyped for this game


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to see a little in game footage already.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the game will work like this:

Base Naruto (can switch to One-Tailed) - Base Naruto can reach One-Tailed as an Awakening Mode and the One-Tailed Naruto at the start of the match can hit four-tails (I see no reason to even implement the sixth and eighth tails but if they do - seperate characters).

Base Naruto's Ultimate Jutsu - Unperfected Rasenshuriken*/Great Ball Rasengan
One-Tailed Naruto's Ultimate Jutsu - Vermillion Rasengan

*With recoil (I hope they implement a variety for ultimate jutsus this time)

Sage Mode Naruto (in cloak) - Should be its own character. There would be too many awakenings to have them implemented into one character. 

Sage Mode Naruto's Ultimate Jutsu - Perfected Rasenshuriken


Base Sasuke/Sasuke of Snake (can switch to Cursed Mark Level 2 Sasuke) - Should be dressed in black attire with white bandages over his forehead (or the traditional white jacket he wears). Sasuke can use his Cursed Mark through Awakening Mode or by selecting it at the first of the match. 

Base Sasuke's Ultimate Jutsu - Kirin* (activated through the use of a Katon) 
Cursed Mark Sasuke's Ultimate Jutsu - Chidori Lament 

*Sasuke is out of chakra after the use of Kirin for a minute

Sasuke of Hawk - Should be its own character. The attire would simply be an Akatsuki cloak. Several changes in this Sasuke (jutsus, combos, etc.) 

Sasuke of Hawk's Ultimate Jutsu - Tsukuyomi/Amaterasu


Pain - All of Pain's bodies should act as one character. Using the miniature jutsu should allow Pain to switch the body to another Path of Pain. 

Pain's Ultimate Jutsu - Chibaku Tensei (using all the bodies to activate it)


----------



## Dim Mak (Mar 7, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> I think the game will work like this:
> 
> Base Naruto (can switch to One-Tailed) - Base Naruto can reach One-Tailed as an Awakening Mode and the One-Tailed Naruto at the start of the match can hit four-tails (I see no reason to even implement the sixth and eighth tails but if they do - seperate characters).
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to say, but we (most likely) won't be getting any characters which appear after the killer bee(?)/sasuke vs itachi ark.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2010)

so from the trailer it looks like we're getting double jutsus/ougis again.. awesome..

i want;
Itachi/Kisame
Itachi/Sasuke
Itachi/Tobi
Sasori/Orochimaru
Kakashi/Minato
Jiraiya/Minato


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 8, 2010)

Itachi/Kisame will be there.
Itachi/Sasuke will become a possibility.
Itachi/Tobi is most likely a no.
Sasori/Orochimaru is possible.
Kakashi/Minato seems likely.
Jiraiya/Minato seems likely.

Most likely these will be implemented:

Naruto/Kakashi
Naruto Jiraiya
Sasuke/Kakashi (maybe pre-timeskip if they add it)
Sasuke/Orochimaru
Sakura/Kakashi
Sakura/Tsunade
Rock Lee/Gai
Kakashi/Gai

List could go on personally.

---
There's still time to add Naruto vs Pain. It would be a major loss not to add it before the game came out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Itachi/Kisame will be there.
> Itachi/Sasuke will become a possibility.
> Itachi/Tobi is most likely a no.
> Sasori/Orochimaru is possible.
> ...



but i want Itachi/Tobi ougi 

i can see it happen, Double High Tier Genjutsu


----------



## Jaga (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Few things..
> 
> - Sakura has used the same move except she used her smash in one of the videos.
> - Naruto/Kakashi clash at the beginning of the trailer.
> ...



using in air...that would be awesome! i played clash revo 3 wii a few times and they had that sort of thing in it... felt damn good to do it. but.. i think that kakashi/naruto thing was just part of the opening cinematic scene in games 

...or an in game cinematic clash where two characters each do an ougi at the same time (that would be insane!!!!!)


----------



## Blatman (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so pumped for this game! I really want them to incorporate everything accel 2 had but with 3d arenas and updated rosters. If it was ps3 only we could have been looking at 100 characters but sadly they had to multiple plat it so we won't get as much. They should really aim to match accel 2s character list but I doubt it. Anyone know if pts characters will be involved?


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 8, 2010)

Blatman said:


> I am so pumped for this game! I really want them to incorporate everything accel 2 had but with 3d arenas and updated rosters. If it was ps3 only *we could have been looking at 100 characters* but sadly they had to multiple plat it so we won't get as much. They should really aim to match accel 2s character list but I doubt it.



wtf? Hell no we wouldn't. You know that CC2 omitted Zabuza and Haku from the first game? Yeah, one hundred characters... haha.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2010)

fillers should be ending soon so there is still a chance for sage naruto and deva to make it in before it is released.


----------



## Kirra Biru (Mar 11, 2010)

I didn't notice if anyone had done it yet in this thread, but this is my educated guess as to what the character list is going to be for UNS2. *good f*&%ing god i can't wait for this game. 

anyways, here's my list based on the fact that there will be 40 characters.

1. Naruto *obvious/confirmed
2. Sasuke *obvious/confirmed
3. Sakura*obvious/confirmed
4. Kakashi *obvious/confirmed
5. Chiyo *confirmed
6. Choji 
7. Deidara *confirmed
8. Gaara *confirmed
9. Hidan
10. Hinata
11. Ino
12. Itachi
13. Jiraiya
14. Juugo
15. Kabuto
16. Kakuzu
17. Karin
18. Kankuro
19. Kiba
20. Kimimaro
21. Kisame
22. Gai
23. Neji
24. Orochimaru
25. Rock Lee
26. Sai
27. Sasori *true form (bishi version) confirmed
28. Shino
29. Shikamaru
30. Shizune
31. Suigetsu
32. Sarutobi
33. 1010
34. Temari
35. Tsunade
36. Tobi (not as Madara) or Kirabi if we're seeing Sauce in Akatsuki robe
37. Yamato
38. Anko *wishful thinking
39. Minato * super wishful thinking
40. Asuma

The only two people I'm not really sure about would be Anko and Minato. Other than that I think that a really solid guesstimate of the character roster we're looking at for this next EPIC fucking game.

Also, I really haven't felt like reading thru all 28 pages of this thread....anybody know if they're eliminating the assist only type characters and making everyone completely playable?


----------



## insane111 (Mar 12, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> I'm sorry to say, but we (most likely) won't be getting any characters which appear after the killer bee(?)/sasuke vs itachi ark.



Why not? The Pain arc will end at around the same time the game is released. The game is slated for Fall 2010 right?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> I'm sorry to say, but we (most likely) won't be getting any characters which appear after the killer bee(?)/sasuke vs itachi ark.




Not really, they add anything that covered by the anime when it's released. They even add things that arrant but is close. (for example take Accel 2)


----------



## Kirra Biru (Mar 12, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Why not? The Pain arc will end at around the same time the game is released. The game is slated for Fall 2010 right?



Not really. The Pain invasion arc will be ending about that time in the Japanese anime, but since america sucks and we need everything dubbed cuz we're too lazy to read subtitles, the games are always pushed way back here so the dubbed anime can come out. I wouldn't be surprised if this only goes up to the hidan kakuzu arc. I'd LOVE it to go up to the kirabi fight, but I don't think it'll happen. Although it's a huge spoiler, i think sauce in the akatsuki robe is just fan service.


----------



## rasendori836 (Mar 12, 2010)

hope it has online and japanese voices option for the people who only like the voices in Japanese


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 13, 2010)

Biru Sama said:


> Not really. The Pain invasion arc will be ending about that time in the Japanese anime, but since america sucks and we need everything dubbed cuz we're too lazy to read subtitles, the games are always pushed way back here so the dubbed anime can come out. I wouldn't be surprised if this only goes up to the hidan kakuzu arc. I'd LOVE it to go up to the kirabi fight, but I don't think it'll happen. Although it's a huge spoiler, i think sauce in the akatsuki robe is just fan service.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It was announced in a Japanese magazine first and the Japanese Naruto titles go by the anime the majority of the time. American game releases doesn't apply in this case considering it wasn't really announced here first. We also have to take into account how far the anime's been when the games come out

- Accel 1 went up to Naruto/Kakashi vs Itachi clone while the anime was on Kankurou vs Sasori when the game came out. 
- Accel 2 went up to Naruto vs Sasuke when the anime just reached KN4 vs Orochimaru. 
- Accel 3 I think went up to near Sasuke/Itachi but I'm not sure but I do know that when it came out Sasuke was gathering Taka

This game will release after Naruto beats Pain in the Japanese anime or close to it. It makes the most sense to have the final battle be Naruto vs Pain. It would also make the most sense to have the final battle be a Naruto fight rather than a Sasuke one on a major console like the majority of the other Naruto titles.


In all honesty I'm going to be very very surprised if Naruto vs Pain isn't in this game. It wouldn't make any sense to me. Even the character count makes sense.


----------



## Kirra Biru (Mar 13, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really really hope that you're right and it does go up to the Pain arc. That would most definitely be a great ending for the game. The only thing I'm worried about is since this was planned to come to an American market from the beginning they may troll us on how long the story goes. I didn't play any of the Accel games, but didn't it take quite a while for them to get over here to us? I remember the gamecube ones took forever to get released over here.

I dunno. I'm not trying to disprove you. I really want you to be right. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 13, 2010)

The first Ultimate ninja storm got released in Europe and the US *before* Japan got it, and of they already announce it in English then it should not take to long.


----------



## Si Style (Mar 13, 2010)

Have we considered the idea that Pein vs Naruto could be a boss battle in the style of Sasori vs Sakura in the trailer?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking about this and I just don't find the standard fight dynamic of the game big enough to do this conflict.

Consider this:
Like many bosses you have to find a pattern or a weak point, maybe take out some smaller enemies at the same time and complete a process to access this weak point.

Your target is Hell Pein. He will do very little however.
God Pein and Absorb Pein will be subsidiary. If you get close to Hell Pein, they will either absorb your projectiles or push you back with Shinra Tensei if you try to get closer. 

First off the targets will change at random, you might have to beat up on the following enough to make the retreat; Summon Pein, Blind Pein and Rocket Pein. After all three have been put down, beat Absorb Pein and God Pein will push you back. At this point you have that 5 second gap to cause long range damage to Hell Pein.
Once you've had enough of a chance to cause damage, God Pein will pull you in (away from Hell Pein) and throw you back into the fighting ground, at which point Hell Pein will bring back Rocket Pein, Blind Pein and Summon Pein. Repeat these steps until Hell Pein is killed.
It's then a case of beating everyone one last time, leaving only God Pein.

The boss battle will end and you'll one on one God Pein under the normal battle mechanics.

Of course you'll have Gama as support.




I honestly believe that's the best way to do it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 13, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Have we considered the idea that Pein vs Naruto could be a boss battle in the style of Sasori vs Sakura in the trailer?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



To be honest that's the best way to do most boss fights in any fighting game. Make them unique, the whole battle unique until the very end where it's just a standard 1v1. That makes it interesting and keeps you on your toes. I like it.


----------



## Kirra Biru (Mar 13, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Have we considered the idea that Pein vs Naruto could be a boss battle in the style of Sasori vs Sakura in the trailer?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That really will be one hell of an epic final battle if you guys are right about it going up to pain invasion. Cuz yeah, it does make alot more sense for the game to end on a naruto fight, and before pain, the last real fight he has is against kakuzu isn't it?  I wanna play as pain so bad. I just wanna play this game soo bad. lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 13, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Have we considered the idea that Pein vs Naruto could be a boss battle in the style of Sasori vs Sakura in the trailer?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'd love for that to be the final fight of the game. That's the perfect way to do it. You have to make it an epic fight and then from that you can face Deva at the very end. Good idea.


----------



## Tazmo? (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's my character list with some slight wishful thinking, but mostly based on logic. It says over 40 characters so I think there is some flexibility to have AT MOST 44 characters in my opinion. If we get less, I can see them putting in 1 version of Sasuke, no Kakashi Gaiden characters, no Pein, and no Konan. Also, this is unlikely, but if we get Pre timeskip characters, quite a few characters off this list will vanish. Also is they are somehow possesed to include filler characters or more fodder based people (Kotetsu,Izumo, kind of Anko) then I think that is the most we have against us getting up to the Pain invasion arc.  

1. Naruto 
2. Sakura
3. Kakashi
4. Sai
5. Yamato

6. Shikamaru
7. Ino
8. Chouji
9. Asuma

10. Neji
11. Lee
12. Tenten
13. Ino

14. Shino
15. Hinata
16. Kiba
17. Kurenai

19. Gaara
20. Temari
21. Kankuro
22. Chiyo

23. Sasori
24. Deidara
25. Hidan
26. Kakuzu
27. Itachi
28. Kisame

29. Jiraiya
30. Tsunade
31. Orochimaru

32. Kabuto

33. Sasuke (Hawk version)


34. Juugo
35. Karin
36. Suigetsu

37. Tobi

38. Killer Bee 

39. Young Kakashi
40. Minato
41. Obito

42. Pain
43. Konan

44. Sasuke (Hebi)


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Tazmo² said:


> Here's my character list with some slight wishful thinking, but mostly based on logic. It says over 40 characters so I think there is some flexibility to have AT MOST 44 characters in my opinion. If we get less, I can see them putting in 1 version of Sasuke, no Kakashi Gaiden characters, no Pein, and no Konan. Also, this is unlikely, but if we get Pre timeskip characters, quite a few characters off this list will vanish. Also is they are somehow possesed to include filler characters or more fodder based people (Kotetsu,Izumo, kind of Anko) then I think that is the most we have against us getting up to the Pain invasion arc.
> 
> 1. Naruto
> 2. Sakura
> ...






This list is very possible, and is almost exactly what I'm hoping for.  The only addition that we may get is SM Naruto, but I'm not getting my hopes up for that.  I do hope that there are two versions of Sasuke.  If there are, then I will be completely satisfied, regardless of the inclusion of others like SM Naruto, Pain, or Bee.


----------



## Tazmo? (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah I kind of tried to imply Sage Mode Naruto being there on my list somehow but I forgot to put it in there. I figure if they have Pain in the game they might as well include Sage Mode Naruto unless they want a lot of angry hardcore fans. Also, now that I think about it, contrary to what I said before, I'm positive we are getting Pain because of his battle with Jiraiya.


----------



## Blatman (Mar 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> wtf? Hell no we wouldn't. You know that CC2 omitted Zabuza and Haku from the first game? Yeah, one hundred characters... haha.



Debut Games always suck on next(current) gen consoles in terms of content. Just take a look at how limited fifa 08 was and how is fifa 10 , i could give you more examples but people with logic know that sequels tend to get expanded alot more. also i dont wanna waste my time on you. 

Now that CC2 have already made an ultimate ninja storm, they dont have to work on the game engine and spend more time improving it and adding more stuff, thats why if it was blu ray only we could be getting 60+ to begin with, and then the lovely free DLC that Bandai and CC2 like to give.

I think Pain has to be there it just depends on his moveset, i guess it will be limited if they dont cover the Invasion arc similar to minato in accel.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2010)

Tazmo? said:


> Yeah I kind of tried to imply Sage Mode Naruto being there on my list somehow but I forgot to put it in there. I figure if they have Pain in the game they might as well include Sage Mode Naruto unless they want a lot of angry hardcore fans. Also, now that I think about it, contrary to what I said before, I'm positive we are getting Pain because of his battle with Jiraiya.


You might want to take out Kurenai since she's pregnant during most of part 2 and also Tobi since he hasn't really had a fight yet.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2010)

How is the Ougi count looking for this one? 

Two plus? ~ or am I asking for a bit much here?


----------



## Sesha (Mar 15, 2010)

There hasn't been any info on that, so far.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Mar 15, 2010)

Would be good if characters could use two or three jutsu instead of just picking one to use.


----------



## Klue (Mar 16, 2010)

According to my local GameStop: Naruto Ninja Storm 2 has a tentative release date of 9/01/2010.

You can bet I reserved that shit. 

If it holds true, that would be a bit earlier than I had anticipated.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh hellz yeah, Pre-order A.S.A.P.

Hopefully that holds to be true, i did hear it was supposed to release before the JAP and EUR versions.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 27, 2010)

so Hidan and Kakuzu are in ,Kakuzu seem like a best.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 27, 2010)

They still didn't show Sai and Yamato.. new Orochimaru, Kyuub 4 Tails...so weird. Wonder if Sasori will be only in his human form.


----------



## Si Style (Mar 27, 2010)

Kakuzu might play similarly to Kankuro if his beasts are around, however he does appear to attack on his own


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 27, 2010)

Another interesting thing is that Kakuzu seems to feature 2 different costumes, one with the short and one without, now is that just a costume or an awakening type of thing.

Unless the short only covers front.. I don't recall now, it's been a while ago.
Oh I checked, he's wearing a short only on front. Nevermind...


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn, I really wish we could have Tag-Team matches in the game. I really don't care too much for the assist mechanic. Oh and I hope the Install for the PS3 isn't as big as the 1st game.


----------



## GangWarlord (Mar 28, 2010)

This game looks awesome, TBH. I liked the 1st one on the PS3, and this looks like it'll be even better. From what I've seen in the trailer, there's a good chance of Killer Bee appearing in the game. And if he does, this could be the best anime-based game yet.



Nakiro said:


> They still didn't show Sai and Yamato.. new Orochimaru, Kyuub 4 Tails



There's a silhouette of 4-tailed Naruto at the end of the trailer.


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2010)

Kakuzu looks incredibly awesome. 

Still waiting to glimpse a first look at Pain Rikudou.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 29, 2010)

Kakuzu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2010)

KAKUZU 

definitely gonna be one of my 3 mains


----------



## Litho (Mar 29, 2010)

The first post should have all the info 

So online is confirmed? I can't wait!


----------



## destinator (Mar 29, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> The first post should have all the info



Sorry, I am so lazy ^^


----------



## thelessergatsby (Mar 29, 2010)

AAh i cant wait, loved the first game. Cant wait to play as Yamato.


----------



## valerian (Mar 29, 2010)

Kakuzu pek

Now just for Hermit mode Jiraiya to be confirmed then I'm set.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2010)

Kakuzu is having an excellent week, eh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2010)

10char


----------



## Kirra Biru (Apr 1, 2010)

Klue said:


> Kakuzu is having an excellent week, eh?



warning spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



BWAAAHAAAA. for fucking real. i'm still shitting my pants. Whoever Kabuto ultimately decides to go against is totally fucked. remember how durable the first and second were during the edo tensei versions against the third!!!!!! good god damn fucking shit on a stick.




btw, are there screens that kakuzu in UNS2? i know its confirmed, i just haven't been able to find any screens or videos.

Edit: And also....





jonoisonfire said:


> AAh i cant wait, loved the first game. Cant wait to play as Yamato.



KWGoD ftw!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 1, 2010)

OMG i can't wait for this game to come out


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2010)

Playing as Kakuzu looks to be the shit. I can't wait.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 5, 2010)

i can't believe this is coming on xbox 360. i hope that they improve the online options on this game.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Apr 5, 2010)

is there a release date for this yet? or maybe a release month even? I'm just kind of hoping to have an idea when this will be out


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 5, 2010)

Cans someone post the trailer with the 4-tail silhouette?


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Apr 5, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> is there a release date for this yet? or maybe a release month even? I'm just kind of hoping to have an idea when this will be out


Fall 2010 its confirmed for every region 
There isnt any official announcement for the release date


Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Cans someone post the trailer with the 4-tail silhouette?


It's in the only trailer available... 
Its in the credits (1:14) ..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 6, 2010)

acording to this post  at mangaHelpers and some Spanish sites CC2 confirmed that it will go up to Pain and that some characters that were left out like Zabuza will be in.

but i dunno i haven't seen concrete evidence.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd be very pleased with 36-42 or so characters.


----------



## Superior (Apr 6, 2010)

I Hope Theres More Then One Jutsu For Everyone, It Bugs Me.


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2010)

Superior said:


> I Hope Theres More Then One Jutsu For Everyone, It Bugs Me.



Agreed! 

Every jutsu should make the cut, pointless supplementary jutsus too. That would really be cool.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with that, we need moar jutsu!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 6, 2010)

So the game indeed does go up to Naruto vs Pain?

I was right again. 

I knew that it would. It makes the most sense after all.


----------



## Superior (Apr 6, 2010)

I Hope The Computer Is Even More Of A Challenge This Time Around, Another Thing That Would Be Cool Is More Then One Character Fighting At One, Let's Say Up to 8 Characters an Be On The Screen At Once. It Would Be like A War, And With Environmental Damage So It's Even Better.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2010)

so is it true the game will go to the pain vs naruto arc? if so then it is gonna be a great game.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 7, 2010)

i wonder how they are gonna incorporate Pain into the game. does this mean that u can play as each indiviual Pain? or just the ones that have enough significant moves. i think that since the timeline in this game will only go up to sasuke and killerbees fight, the only Pain that would be playable is the one that uses summoning jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So the game indeed does go up to Naruto vs Pain?
> 
> I was right again.
> 
> I knew that it would. It makes the most sense after all.



Where do you see a confirmation on that? Show me, make haste.

I know I may come off a bit impatient, but what are the chances we'll receive news prior to E3? Seeing that E3 is only a month away, do developers usually conceal their cards until the big show?

*Edit: Never mind KN, I see now. Sweet! :ho*


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 7, 2010)

YAAAY winzorz.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 7, 2010)

If it is true, its shaping up very nicely.

Some more jutsu per battle and maybe a co-op is all I need for this to satisfy me totally. I am, however, already impressed with this game.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 7, 2010)

Si Style said:


> If it is true, its shaping up very nicely.
> 
> Some more jutsu per battle and maybe a co-op is all I need for this to satisfy me totally. I am, however, already impressed with this game.



Co-Op would be nice, my bestfriend and I always wished to play UNS two players on team  his favorite character is Naruto while mine is Sasuke, perfect team eeey? haha xP

I hope that they will add secret characters like "Uchiha Madara" from the past and not just Tobi ;P He too would be haxed like Pain ;P btw anything new lately besides Kakuzu and Hidan confirmed?!

-LS-


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 7, 2010)

as i said before since the pictures and the trailer showed Sasuke in his Akatsuki/Hawk outfit, its most likely the games timeline stops at Sasuke vs killer bee fight.


----------



## Corran (Apr 16, 2010)

Seaking


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2010)

good,God Pain,Sage Mode Jiraiya,Sage Mode Naruto and MS Sasuke are confirmed.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2010)

That also means Killer Bee


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 16, 2010)

Good to see we get clarification.

I'm honestly astounded by the fact people thought we wouldn't get SM Naruto vs Pain, it made the most sense and was highly likely.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait, is this game releasing in North America at the same time as the Japan release?


----------



## Jaga (Apr 16, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> good,God Pain,Sage Mode Jiraiya,Sage Mode Naruto and MS Sasuke are confirmed.





Champagne Supernova said:


> That also means Killer Bee



HELL YEAH



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Good to see we get clarification.
> 
> I'm honestly astounded by the fact people thought we wouldn't get SM Naruto vs Pain, it made the most sense and was highly likely.



u never know... sometimes they dont put on ppl who should be in the game for the sake of waiting next year...it feels good to see it confirmed


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 16, 2010)

all is good in the world. getting the  game.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW CC2 is getting serious this time. and this is coming to xbox 360 too. everybody is in trouble now. imma devastate all you fools. lol


----------



## Creator (Apr 16, 2010)

Has there been a launch date announced? All i know its coming out around October.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2010)

Sage Mode Jiraiya, Naruto - Pain & Killerbee.

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Cannot WAIT!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2010)

glad to see they added sage mode naruto tot he game.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 16, 2010)

i wonder if all six Pains are gonna have their own move set. that would be sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2010)

From what I hear, and if the PSP game is anything to go by, three Pains will be available for battle and the remaining three will act as support.

Don't take my word for it though.


By-the-way, any interesting news within the spread's text?


----------



## Superior (Apr 16, 2010)

Hopefully they add the whole online thing too.


----------



## destinator (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Shade737 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have to get this game.....

Good thing they have Sage mode since we used to always be so behind Japan in current game content.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2010)

FUCKING BADASS !

Can't wait to destroy Taka Sasuke with Sage Naruto.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 16, 2010)

would sasuke have susano?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2010)

Probably an earlier version yeah.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Yagami1211, OMG sage naruto yay!!!!! But ima do some owning with 4 tail naruto ^^. Yagami1211 Guess who i am? Am on your psn friends list.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Thanks Yagami1211, OMG sage naruto yay!!!!! But ima do some owning with 4 tail naruto ^^. Yagami1211 Guess who i am? Am on your psn friends list.



Dude, you gave yourself away already. Stop posting in Psyren topics. It makes my task so much easier 

Anyway, back to topic.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wrong xD am ibeelzebub


----------



## Jaga (Apr 16, 2010)

New screenshots of Hidan and Kakuzu!



could only fit 10 of them in the post, rest here: 

THE GAME ROX MY SOX!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Wrong xD am ibeelzebub



Since when did you start thinking that I didn't know that ? 

Anyway, the scan talks about Giant Boss battles still there.
That the story mode haves sandbox type explorations.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 16, 2010)

Does the game has 2 vs 2 online matches, like me an a friend team up against 2 others players?


----------



## Jaga (Apr 16, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Does the game has 2 vs 2 online matches, like me an a friend team up against 2 others players?



i forgot where i read it but it's 1-on-1.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2010)

Multiplayer is up to 4 players. So I guess so, you can.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 16, 2010)

wait it has online vs?


----------



## Fireball (Apr 16, 2010)

*looks at picture. sees sage mode naruto and mangekyō sharingan sasuke*



needz




game 





noaw!!!


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 16, 2010)

KillerBee!!


----------



## Jaga (Apr 16, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Multiplayer is up to 4 players. So I guess so, you can.



where did you see or hear this??? i thought it was 1-on-1 with computer-controlled support characters


----------



## Tazmo? (Apr 16, 2010)

jizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sesha (Apr 16, 2010)

Didn't expect the game to go further than Sasuke vs. Itachi. Nice to see it's following the anime and not falling behind. Don't really care about Pain (besides Sock Pain) or Sage Naruto though, but this basically confirms Killer Bee's inclusion, so it's good either way.

Still no Zabuza, though... Damn you, CC2.


----------



## RayAllen (Apr 17, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> wait it has online vs?



Yup it has an online feature. I'm glad because a lot of my friends sucked ballz in the first one, so I definitely need better competition.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 17, 2010)

they need to improve the fight system, not jsut press square and then be able to bust out a super move.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 17, 2010)

This fighting system is ok, but make it as technical as Accel 2. It's not like super moves are instant kill or unblockables or anything.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 17, 2010)

When is this fucking game out in europe?

I need it now..


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 17, 2010)

So can we assume 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Six Tailed Naruto 


 will be playable? That's a pretty major part of the Naruto vs. Pain fight...


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 17, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> So can we assume
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



What about 8 tailed Naruto?


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 17, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What about 8 tailed Naruto?



Either way, it'll be badass


----------



## Fireball (Apr 17, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> So can we assume
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



probably


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> That also means Killer Bee



I usually play as Sasuke but he'll have to take a backseat for this game.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I guess that's what I get for having a shred of discourse for CC2, they simply never disappoint. Sage Mode Naruto being playable is truly awesome!

More characters being on the roster was always going to happen; its the same process as Transformers Revenge of the Fallen. Once you've perfected the engine from the first film/game, you can do more, quicker.
However, an engine is an engine. Having an extra move added to each player is a case of adding to that process which will take time. But there is more optimism than pessimism here; If you ever played the DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi games for PS2, you'll know that these games were released every year rather than every 2 and they added to the roster every time (significantly too) as well as adding new game play elements .

Everything looks to be the same as the last game except story mode and the support system so far. The only completely new option CC2 had to develop is of course "Online", which isn't new technology. I don't know how its done, but I hope its just a case of elaborate coding and obtaining the rights to make the game public over the web.

That said, I'm willing to bet there's plenty of time for more surprises. Expect to be blown away a couple more times - and not simply by the roster


----------



## valerian (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice, Sage mode Jiraiya and Naruto, can't wait to destroy Sasuke and Pain with them


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope they use analogs for handseal combos.


----------



## Superior (Apr 18, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I hope they use analogs for handseal combos.


 Kinda Like Rise Of A Ninja? I Always Enjoyed That, It Gives Them So Many More Options.


----------



## Litho (Apr 18, 2010)

hehehehehehehe.... hmm hmm hmm hahahahahaha...
Ahahahiehiehohoho HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA...

That means I'll own your asses.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope this game will be good.  It has Taka Sauce but Clash of Ninja Revolution 3 went up to Sasori v. Sakura but still featured Sauce, so I have doubts that the storyline actually goes to him.

I hope this means KN4 in HD, because I've only seen him on PS2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> I hope this game will be good.  It has Taka Sauce but Clash of Ninja Revolution 3 went up to Sasori v. Sakura but still featured Sauce, so I have doubts that the storyline actually goes to him.
> 
> I hope this means KN4 in HD, because I've only seen him on PS2



Since Sage Mode Naruto and Pain are in the game. It will probably go way past that point.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 18, 2010)

i wander if they are gonna have both Snake Sasuke and Hawk/akatsuki Sasuke that would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2010)

Alright.

It's time for CC to release a batch of videos. Klue speaks for the majority: We have waited long enough.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 19, 2010)

I need this game.......


----------



## Jaga (Apr 19, 2010)

From 



> NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 for Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 System to Feature a Brand New Online Gameplay Mode and Improved Support Character System
> 
> NAMCO BANDAI Games America Inc. today revealed new gameplay features for NARUTO™ SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 2. Based on the popular NARUTO SHIPPUDEN animated series from VIZ Media, LLC, the game will deliver an evolved Support Character system and online versus play to let budding ninja around the world to flex their impressive jutsu for all to see. NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 2 is scheduled to be released throughout North America this fall for the Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft and the PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 19, 2010)

Jaga said:


> From



I wonder how this 'new' support system will work.


----------



## Superior (Apr 19, 2010)

Klue said:


> Alright.
> 
> It's time for CC to release a batch of videos. Klue speaks for the majority: We have waited long enough.


Hell Yeah!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2010)

Have you guys seen any trailers for it yet? Or are they holding out until E3?

I hope this game is better than the crappy Gamecube/Wii games and the average PS2/PS3 ones. I'd probably be more hyped for this if this was OP or HXH but if the game is done right and its competitive and solid/well balanced i may just cop it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 19, 2010)

There's been like one short, short trailer. Nothing extensive or revealing.


----------



## King Piccolo (Apr 19, 2010)

I hope

Sasori
Sasori 2nd form
Sasori true form
Deidara
Hidan
Kakuzu
Kakuzu 2nd form
Zetsu
Itachi
Kisame
Konan
Pain 1
Pain 2
Pain 3
Pain 4
Pain 5
Pain 6
Tobi
Madara

are all in and playable.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't care enough about the Pein's to hope for more than one.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 19, 2010)

King Piccolo said:


> I hope
> 
> Sasori
> Sasori 2nd form
> ...


oh pleas 3 of his pain are not that great for battles.

only God,Asura and Animal are good for being playable,but wo knows.

well gamespot posted the new Kakuzu pictures in case people want them whit not trademarks .


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am the king at fighting games, i will own every an anyone who fights me on NUNS2  get ready to start leaving matches.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 19, 2010)

i hope they have Snake Sasuke and Hawk/Akatsuki Sasuke


----------



## Kaki (Apr 20, 2010)

I just want a sick orochimaru, drunk lee, and a lot of characters in general.


----------



## Sorrows Passion (Apr 20, 2010)

I kinda wished they kept it a secret like the first one.  NUNS was hinted up until its unveiling at E3 and the videos poured out like crazy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 20, 2010)

i noticed Kakuzu have about tree big treads in his arms ,maybe the little ones were harder to animate.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't mind much, they had little ones in Accel 2 but the screen was smaller.


----------



## lo0p (Apr 20, 2010)

I shudder every time I hear them talk about support characters.  How can I have an epic battle between Sage Naruto and Pain if 4 other characters keep popping in every few seconds to interrupt our combos?  

The only way to avoid this nonsense is to start a list of people who feel the same way to play online.  Who else feels the same and won't be using support characters?


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with you about the support. Would be good if there was an option to turn it off in online battles, support characters just ruin the flow of the game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 20, 2010)

lo0p said:


> I shudder every time I hear them talk about support characters.  How can I have an epic battle between Sage Naruto and Pain if 4 other characters keep popping in every few seconds to interrupt our combos?
> 
> The only way to avoid this nonsense is to start a list of people who feel the same way to play online.  Who else feels the same and won't be using support characters?



*Rolls eyes* did you think that they 'might' use it like they did in the manga with his summons supporting him?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 20, 2010)

lo0p said:


> I shudder every time I hear them talk about support characters.  How can I have an epic battle between Sage Naruto and Pain if 4 other characters keep popping in every few seconds to interrupt our combos?
> 
> The only way to avoid this nonsense is to start a list of people who feel the same way to play online.  Who else feels the same and won't be using support characters?



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 21, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> AMEN!!!!!!!!!!



Because Deva Pain won't be using his other bodies  right ?


----------



## destinator (Apr 21, 2010)

Update + Cover


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 21, 2010)

ZOMG the badass cover !
No one can deny Sage Naruto is in it !


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

The cover is alright.


----------



## Superior (Apr 21, 2010)

Not Bad, I Like It.


----------



## Litho (Apr 21, 2010)

The cover is a bit of a dissapointment for me. Actually I don't really like it, N: UNS had a very cool cover imho.
But game will be awesome.


----------



## lo0p (Apr 21, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> *Rolls eyes* did you think that they 'might' use it like they did in the manga with his summons supporting him?



Nope.  They said they're expanding on the previous Storm's support system, which gave you a pool of two characters to interrupt combos with.  I'm sure it's going to be something like that, only with more involvement of the support characters, aka more annoying support character spam interrupting combos.  I doubt they're going to do the work necessary to customize each character with their own supports like giving Sage Naruto Ma and Pa Frog, etc.  They'll just let you pick from the pool of characters and of course everyone will just pick the strongest supports to stop or start combos. 




Yagami1211 said:


> Because Deva Pain won't be using his other bodies  right ?



Right, and Sage Naruto will be able to call in Ten Ten and Kankuro to stop Pain's attacks.  Just because it might apply to Pain's style doesn't mean support characters are a good idea.  1v1 or team battles with an improved combat system would be much more enjoyable than support character spam, in my opinion.


----------



## Ninjah (Apr 21, 2010)

Can we expect a Demo in June/July like NUNS1?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 21, 2010)

lo0p said:


> Nope.  They said they're expanding on the previous Storm's support system, which gave you a pool of two characters to interrupt combos with.  I'm sure it's going to be something like that, only with more involvement of the support characters, aka more annoying support character spam interrupting combos.  I doubt they're going to do the work necessary to customize each character with their own supports like giving Sage Naruto Ma and Pa Frog, etc.  They'll just let you pick from the pool of characters and of course everyone will just pick the strongest supports to stop or start combos.
> 
> Right, and Sage Naruto will be able to call in Ten Ten and Kankuro to stop Pain's attacks.  Just because it might apply to Pain's style doesn't mean support characters are a good idea.  1v1 or team battles with an improved combat system would be much more enjoyable than support character spam, in my opinion.



Wow, if you don't like using Support characters don't use them no need to be a Stop having fun guy. I liked the support system, it never interrupted my fights and I used them sparingly if at all


----------



## Si Style (Apr 21, 2010)

Ninjah said:


> Can we expect a Demo in June/July like NUNS1?



Is that when it came out last year?


----------



## Ninjah (Apr 21, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Is that when it came out last year?



A quick search on google gave me 17th of July 2008, do not know if that is correct, but it should be around that date.


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 21, 2010)

> Wow, if you don't like using Support characters don't use them no need to be a Stop having fun guy. I liked the support system, it never interrupted my fights and I used them sparingly if at all


How many milliseconds of coding would it take to add an option to turn off support characters?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 21, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> How many milliseconds of coding would it take to add an option to turn off support characters?



I'm not sure. How hard would it be for you to not hit the L1 and R1 buttons?


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 21, 2010)

folks get disqualified or get alot of hell for shit like mistakingly pressing a button in a match. just have a damn option to turn that dumb shit off.

hated the support features in Accel. limit that shit to like one or 2 per match or base it on how trill the assist is.


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 21, 2010)

> I'm not sure. How hard would it be for you to not hit the L1 and R1 buttons?


And while we're at it then, let's add a self-destruct button for our PS3's when you press the L3 or R3 button. Just don't press it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2010)

Support system does seem like it'll dumb the game down. I mean i don't need help raping poor fools.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 21, 2010)

This game won't be even fun to play competitively, I don't know why everyone so excited, I bet 90% of the people will use like Itachi or some other character that's been overpowered.


----------



## Superior (Apr 21, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> This game won't be even fun to play competitively, I don't know why everyone so excited, I bet 90% of the people will use like Itachi or some other character that's been overpowered.


 Sasuke Will Probably Be Over Powered Too, It'll Be Fun Though, If Your Good.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

Itachi was a beast in Storm 1.

But tier lists exists in every fighting game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 22, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> And while we're at it then, let's add a self-destruct button for our PS3's when you press the L3 or R3 button. Just don't press it.



Oh please, it's not imposable. I never even realized there *WAS* an R3 and L3 buttons till a PS2 game required it. so yeah its not that hard to avoid pressing R1 and L1. 



Nakiro said:


> This game won't be even fun to play competitively, I don't know why everyone so excited, I bet 90% of the people will use like Itachi or some other character that's been overpowered.



well lucky you I'll be rockin' Tenten like a Hurricane


----------



## Creator (Apr 22, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> This game won't be even fun to play competitively, I don't know why everyone so excited, I bet 90% of the people will use like Itachi or some other character that's been overpowered.



Agreed on the Itachi point. 

Although you get that in every game. 95% use the msot overpowered character/team.

Such as in Fifa 09, everyone used ManU since they had Ronaldo. Now in Fifa 10 they use Real Madrid since they have Ronaldo, Kaka, Alonso etc.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 22, 2010)

You know having a small disadvantage is usually not a huge problem, but the Naruto Accel series was NEVER known for it's balance there is usually always a character that can break down other characters with ease. 

Specially with the Ougis, I got a feeling that at least few characters will have a broken start up, making it incredibly safe for them to spam the Ougi button until they actually manage to land, just look at Ino in the first Storm.


----------



## Litho (Apr 22, 2010)

I think most will just use their favourite character from the series, regardless of their powers in the game. I mean, it's a game in wich Hinata can easily pwn, i dunno, orochimaru or so. There were just a few overpowered characters, like Kimimaru, but I don't think everyone will use these and make it not fun to play online... Everyone will use their favourite character with it's fighting style. Of course, yeah, Itachi's very popular, but meh. I think it'll be fun online.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 22, 2010)

as far as the support character system goes. i think you should only pick support characters they relate to your main character. ex naruto,kakashi, sakura, or itachi and kisame or sasuke karin,jugo. it should't be to where anybody can team up with anybody. thats just me.


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 22, 2010)

> Oh please, it's not imposable. I never even realized there WAS an R3 and L3 buttons till a PS2 game required it. so yeah its not that hard to avoid pressing R1 and L1.


Seriously, why are you against the option to turn it off? I seriously do not understand it at all. Sometimes, when I'm fighting the computer in Accel 2, I want to option to not have the com spam the assist every 5 seconds. The benefits of adding the option GREATLY outweigh the costs of putting it in.

Also, what about the epic fights people want to recreate? Also, what's the point of adding in the Chuunin Exam stages? I bet you're the same type of person who tells all the non-christians to cover their ears and stop bitching if they don't want prayer in schools.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> Seriously, why are you against the option to turn it off? I seriously do not understand it at all. Sometimes, when I'm fighting the computer in Accel 2, I want to option to not have the com spam the assist every 5 seconds. The benefits of adding the option GREATLY outweigh the costs of putting it in.
> 
> Also, what about the epic fights people want to recreate? Also, what's the point of adding in the Chuunin Exam stages? I bet you're the same type of person who tells all the non-christians to cover their ears and stop bitching if they don't want prayer in schools.



Back of dude. You're basically attacking the guy. We now know the type of person _you_ are. He's simply saying that you don't have to hit the support buttons. And it's true. It's not that difficult to not hit the buttons. Stop being so accusing and don't make it your priority to understand everyone's reasons for the things they say or do.


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not concerned about ME. I'm concerned about the options for playing, especially competitively. What you're saying is if in Halo they added a one-hit-KO-lock-on-weapon and if I don't want to use it, all I have to do is not pick it up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 22, 2010)

Accel 2 assist, ugh. 



> Itachi was broken in Storm 1.
> 
> But tier lists exists in every fighting game.


Fixed.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

> I'm not concerned about ME. I'm concerned about the options for playing, especially competitively. What you're saying is if in Halo they added a one-hit-KO-lock-on-weapon and if I don't want to use it, all I have to do is not pick it up.



Uh, no. lol. What I'm saying, as an analogy, would be more closely this: In Halo, they have grenades. You don't want to use grenades? Don't hit the grenade button. Everyone else will have grenades, most people will enjoy grenades, there will always be some people who HATE grenades. But hey, if you don't like them, don't hit the grenade button.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Accel 2 assist, ugh.
> 
> 
> Fixed.



As long as I have suigetsu I dont care.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2010)

really? itachi?

what was so broken about him in 1? 

his jutsus and ultimate are easily avoidable if you know how to play.. and his melee is above average at most.. only good thing was the mangekyou, and even then its easily countered by a skillful opponent..


i always thought the hachimon brothers were broken as fuck  

itachi was broken in accel three... his amaterasu did a shit load of damage and you get knocked down for a while so that your opponent can recharge his chakra and do it again..

i am an itachi fan, and i can say it was BS


----------



## Mike S (Apr 22, 2010)

*  You guys are looking at it all wrong. I don't think he wants an option to turn support off because he doesn't want to use it. I think he wants an option to turn it off for the CPU and other players who might spam it online.......personally i agree.

You don't know how many times in storm 1 when i wanted to recreate VOTE Naruto vs Sasuke and f*cking Gaara kept interrupting.  *


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 22, 2010)

Ž ø Я ø said:


> *  You guys are looking at it all wrong. I don't think he wants an option to turn support off because he doesn't want to use it. I think he wants an option to turn it off for the CPU and other players who might spam it online.......personally i agree.
> 
> You don't know how many times in storm 1 when i wanted to recreate VOTE Naruto vs Sasuke and f*cking Gaara kept interrupting.  *



Wow that's how you set up your Support? No wonder your complaining... I always use support charictors in a "What if" type situation. for Naruto I would give him Kakashi and Gaara and for Sasuke I gave him Kabuto and Orochimaru. Really it's not that hard to figure work with...


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 22, 2010)

? ? Я ? said:


> *  You guys are looking at it all wrong. I don't think he wants an option to turn support off because he doesn't want to use it. I think he wants an option to turn it off for the CPU and other players who might spam it online.......personally i agree.
> 
> You don't know how many times in storm 1 when i wanted to recreate VOTE Naruto vs Sasuke and f*cking Gaara kept interrupting.  *



I know.. seriously they have it in the story mode, don't know why it doesn't let you in free battle..


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll bet MONEY that you can choose no support in multiplayer for this game. Lets just wait until it comes out.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 22, 2010)

Itachi in Storm 1 wasn't broken at all.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Wow that's how you set up your Support? No wonder your complaining... I always use support charictors in a "What if" type situation. for Naruto I would give him Kakashi and Gaara and for Sasuke I gave him Kabuto and Orochimaru. Really it's not that hard to figure work with...



Is this post really a direct reply to the post you quoted?


----------



## Mike S (Apr 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Wow that's how you set up your Support? No wonder your complaining.



* What does "how i pick my support" have to do with what im complaining about?? *



MyNindoForever said:


> I always use support charictors in a "What if" type situation. for Naruto I would give him Kakashi and Gaara and for Sasuke I gave him Kabuto and Orochimaru.



* Uhmm, your missing my point. Im not complaining because of all people "Gaara's" coming in and not Orochimaru. Im saying it will be good to have an option were i can fight one on one.  *



MyNindoForever said:


> Really it's not that hard to figure work with...



*  Seriously wtf are you talking about?  *


----------



## Superior (Apr 23, 2010)

It's A Game, You Guys Argue Way Too Much.


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 23, 2010)

> Wow that's how you set up your Support? No wonder your complaining... I always use support charictors in a "What if" type situation. for Naruto I would give him Kakashi and Gaara and for Sasuke I gave him Kabuto and Orochimaru. Really it's not that hard to figure work with...


What if I want to recreate the chuunin exam battles?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 23, 2010)

Ž ø Я ø said:


> * What does "how i pick my support" have to do with what im complaining about?? *
> 
> * Uhmm, your missing my point. Im not complaining because of all people "Gaara's" coming in and not Orochimaru. Im saying it will be good to have an option were i can fight one on one.  *
> 
> *  Seriously wtf are you talking about?  *


What im saying is, if you can't get one on one you might as well try for the next best thing. I admit I had a problem with it at first too but you know what? I got over it!


Usubaa said:


> What if I want to recreate the chuunin exam battles?




Well then you better pray they bring in the Sound team the next time they do a Part 1 game. Though they haven't done that in lord knows how long so yeah your failing at your task before you have even begun.


----------



## Super Naruto (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay so i havn't been keeping track of this game... but i just saw the box art...

Sage Mode Naruto is in? = Instant buy.


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm very interested in what this game has to offer. The trailer drew me in a lot. I'm guessing that Konan might have a good chance at being in as well, seeing as Pein, Hidan, Kakuzu and the Sage Mode forms of both Naruto and Jiraiya are in.


----------



## Super Naruto (Apr 23, 2010)

I was interested, but not checking it out until i saw Sage Mode Naruto & Jiraiya... gonna be epic!


----------



## King Piccolo (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey people i really liked the first one and i really want those characters playable and i want to know if it's 100% that they are in and palyable?

Chiyo
Hiruko
Sasori with Kazekage Puppet
Sasori true form
Deidara
Hidan
Kakuzu
Kakuzu 2nd form
Zetsu
Itachi
Kisame
Konan
Pain Deva Path
Pain Animal Path
Pain Preta Path
Pain Human Path
Pain Asura Path
Pain Naraka Path
Tobi
Madara
Killer Bee
Suigetsu
Jugo
Danzo


----------



## Kirra Biru (Apr 23, 2010)

King Piccolo said:


> Hey people i really liked the first one and i really want those characters playable and i want to know if it's 100% that they are in and palyable?
> 
> *Chiyo confirmed*
> Hiruko
> ...



/10 chars


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2010)

this site has the cover of the game it looks good Sage naruto and MS sasuke are on it


----------



## Superior (Apr 24, 2010)

Someone Already Posted It.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 27, 2010)

We all know the L1 and R1 buttons allow you to momentarily call-in a support character for an attack, but it gets intrusive/annoying if someone wants a one-on-one fight. There's just no way to turn it off, which I hope we can do in UNS2. I wouldn't mind if they were straight-up tag buttons, but that's just not the case.

The one thing I hate is the preset items, I just want CC2 to take advantage of the wide-ass arena space and allow us to collect items in the middle of a match like previous games. That or place some type of destructible obstacles in the arenas, I think that's why it's so boring at times. The problem is the environments in the game were so sterile that it kinda felt like it was an afterthought.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 28, 2010)

SI posted never before revealed features, an August 17 release date for the US, and the European box art: 



> - 18 interactive and destructible levels
> 
> - Each mode will allow the players to live the action from the point of view of one of the three main characters, offering completely different experiences
> 
> - Take on the world with your finely honed skills. Includes an exclusive card system which allows players to show their ninja style



This game is just gonna be fuckin insane!!!! 18 stages!? Damn thats crazy!


----------



## Si Style (Apr 28, 2010)

Jaga said:


> SI posted never before revealed features, an August 17 release date for the US, and the European box art:
> This game is just gonna be fuckin insane!!!! 18 stages!? Damn thats crazy!



"Destructible" stages? I'm not sure I like this. Great for a DBZ game, but as a ninja, you want to hide behind junk and create distractions, you know, strategy. I would like to see how this works, but this is the first thing I'm skeptical about in this game.

I assume the second point means you'll play a story mode as Naruto, Sakura or Kakashi rather than only Naruto. OR, based on a particular screenshot, you run around Konoha with 3 characters, gaining the opportunity to switch so you can utilise their unique skills (Sakura might use strength for some tasks, Kakashi might use speed, Naruto might use KB - something along those lines)

And third? Dunno, probably just a data sheet to show your character's growth to other players online (That's what she said).

Also, 18 stages speculation?:

1) Bell test area (Confirmed)
2) Grassy area - Night (Confirmed)
3) Orochimaru's lair (Confirmed)
4) Dead forest - Kakazu vs Kakashi (Confirmed)
5) Akatsuki cave, open air (Confirmed)
6) Desert (Confirmed)
7) Hidden sand village (Gaara vs Deidara)
8) Outside Akatsuki cave (Water stage)
9) Deep forest
10) Heaven and Earth bridge
11) Crater (4 tail vs Oro, Pein vs Naruto)
12) Small village (Asuma vs Hidan) 
13) Oro's lab/Dungeon where Juugo is
14) Uchiha hideout
15) Mountain where Killer Bee is
16) Wrecked Konoha
17) Hidden Rain (Jiraiya vs Pein)
18) -
19) -

I've obviously missed something


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2010)

August 17th? 

Fuck Yeah!  -- Link just made my week; hopefully, Amazon doesn't foil us on this one. With the coming release date, we are due to see a good portion of news coming our way shortly.

I'm so excited.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 28, 2010)

Jaga said:


> SI posted never before revealed features, an August 17 release date for the US, and the European box art:
> 
> 
> 
> This game is just gonna be fuckin insane!!!! 18 stages!? Damn thats crazy!



Well that sounds nice, but I still hope they make the supports an optional part of the gameplay this time around. I really hope they do give us some more options for items and match settings (especially now that we have both online and offline). And lower the amount of damage attacks can do, or allow us to expand the health bars, using an ultimate-attack pretty much brought any match to a really quick end.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 28, 2010)

Why do you guys so easily believe Amazon? 

Don´t get your hopes up. This game is *comfirmed* to be released in fall. So don´t except it sooner than late October/early November.

I´d love to have the game that early, but unless an official announcement is made, NUNS2 is released in fall.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 28, 2010)

it is good the game will come out on august

i like how the cover looks


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 28, 2010)

Well i'd like it to be released early but i kinda doubt it. We'll see though, i already have my copy pre-ordered.


----------



## Superior (Apr 28, 2010)

Early Release Sounds Good, Too Good To Be true.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2010)

This will be the best Naruto game EVAR


----------



## Zen-aku (May 1, 2010)

Legend said:


> This will be the best Naruto game EVAR



Most likely


----------



## DragonTiger (May 2, 2010)

Amazon's gotten dates right before (they had the correct HGSS release date out about a week before Nintendo themselves announced it), so don't completely write them off, but at the same time, don't take it as fact either.


----------



## Deva Path (May 2, 2010)

I'll give Amazon the benefit of the doubt. Sometimes they pull off on this stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2010)

Khris said:


> really? itachi?
> 
> what was so broken about him in 1?
> 
> ...





Champagne Supernova said:


> Itachi in Storm 1 wasn't broken at all.


Haha, you guys don't know what your talking about.

Mangekyo is impossible to counter, it's a free Ultimate no matter how you slice it, you have to be completely awful to not hit with it, or they use another Itachi's Mangekyo to counter it. His fireball eats up every other projectile in the entire game, and he has a free substitute item and explosive tags. It's been deeply discussed amongst tourny players already, so just look to shishi-rendan.com if you need more info.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 2, 2010)

Sasuke and Itachi should be over powered.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Haha, you guys don't know what your talking about.
> 
> Mangekyo is impossible to counter, it's a free Ultimate no matter how you slice it, you have to be completely awful to not hit with it, or they use another Itachi's Mangekyo to counter it. His fireball eats up every other projectile in the entire game, and he has a free substitute item and explosive tags. It's been deeply discussed amongst tourny players already, so just look to shishi-rendan.com if you need more info.



there are several ways to counter mangekyou, most notably is just wait for it to fade by using fast+projectile user characters(best solution is CS sasuke).. other is using oro's or kakashi's ougi after a diversion(best solution would be support).. there multiple ways, for me personally i use kabuto's sleeper jutsu after a diversion by support..


lol at projectiles, they're the easiest to dodge.. if your opponent is a chidori/rasengan spammer then gokakyou is good enough... really itachi's kagebunshin is way more broken, and even then it could be countered.. 

his free substitute is a pain i agree.. my way of countering it is using either kakashi's sharingan or if when early in the battle;  wait it out by using support as a diversion..

the game is well balanced if you don't count the transformations.. i either use kabuto,kakashi or oro if i get a itachi user.. i dunno about ya, but i pretty much play with anyone.. for fuck's sake my lee/gai counter is ino 

but its just maybe i am that good


----------



## Nakiro (May 2, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke and Itachi should be over powered.



No.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 2, 2010)

Everybody will feel Pain


----------



## Nakiro (May 2, 2010)

You guys have to consider the fact that computer won't be controlling the other player. 
It's player vs player we're discussing here.


----------



## Blatman (May 2, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> You guys have to consider the fact that computer won't be controlling the other player.
> It's player vs player we're discussing here.



Yeah Man its going to be so cool when i can take my skills online and show everyone im Hokage level at he ultimate ninja series. You will all see. This game will be the best in the series, i mean, theres going to be so many high quality characters to master and aslong as they expand the movesets this game will own any other for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2010)

Khris said:


> *the game is well balanced* if you don't count the transformations.. i either use kabuto,kakashi or oro if i get a itachi user.. i dunno about ya, but i pretty much play with anyone.. for fuck's sake my lee/gai counter is ino





> lol at projectiles


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2010)

I hope Pain is as broken as Itachi was in the first game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 2, 2010)

If you got your ass kicked by the same character over and over again you'd consider him broken.


----------



## valerian (May 2, 2010)

Can't wait to kick the living shit out of Pain and Sasuke.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> If you got your ass kicked by the same character over and over again you'd consider him broken.



Akuma is a balanced character in Super Street Fighter II Turbo also.


----------



## Kathutet (May 2, 2010)

day 150

i have now killed and raped all lifeforms in the vicinity of my house
when will the horror end
when will i be able to play NUNS2 on the PS3
when will- oh a dog

brb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2010)

Since you don't seem to understand the point of the video, let me explain to you.

There is something called *block stun* in fighting games, which stops you from throwing out attacks anytime during someone elses, chakra explosive tags can be thrown out at anytime during their attack, making every attack on you unsafe, whether they use an assist on or not, this means you cannot put pressure on them.

Even taking Itachi out of the equation, these three jutsu completely break the game.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 3, 2010)

Sephiroth your taking the game far to seriously if you want balance go play street fighter or some other crap like that.


----------



## Nakiro (May 3, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> Sephiroth your taking the game far to seriously if you want balance go play street fighter or some other crap like that.



We're talking about how balanced the game will be online when everyone uses the two haxed characters just to win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Since you don't seem to understand the point of the video, let me explain to you.
> 
> There is something called *block stun* in fighting games, which stops you from throwing out attacks anytime during someone elses, chakra explosive tags can be thrown out at anytime during their attack, making every attack on you unsafe, whether they use an assist on or not, this means you cannot put pressure on them.
> 
> Even taking Itachi out of the equation, these three jutsu completely break the game.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2010)

Kris, you're completing missing the mark.

Sephiroth is providing legit concerns with the game - that if fixed, could greatly improve competitive gameplay.

00MinatoNamikaze00, saying things like "play another game", is what we call counter productive.

Constructive criticism is a good thing, really.

If you disagree:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVKsGjs71PQ&feature=related]You can get out[/youtube]


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2010)

Klue said:


> Kris, you're completing missing the mark.
> 
> Sephiroth is providing legit concerns with the game - that if fixed, could greatly improve competitive gameplay.
> 
> ...



This man gets it.

As someone who has played this series since the first game, I would rather we take steps forward rather then backwards in gameplay mechanics.



> yes because melee is the only way to apply pressure in this game.. shurikens/kunai and support can apply pressure when fighting close range beasts..


You mean the shurikens and kunai that just deflect off guard?



> and ofcourse, if you let your opponent charge he's gonna be broken


If he does it in the middle of your hit, well there is nothing you can do.



> so far you stated; katons,lee/gai's jutsu,explosive tag users, and some awakenings as things that imbalances the game.. which they're almost half the roster..


Only Mangekyo, Itachi's Katon, explosive tag users which really have no point of using when you have Sasuke, Chouji, and Lee with a higher damage output.

So that cuts the cast down to 3, barring Itachi who noone can compete with, his only counter being himself.

We had banned Itachi, BAH, and those 3 Jutsu in tournys, but it will be a different story in NUNS2 online ranked mode when imbalances like these can be used freely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This man gets it.
> 
> As someone who has played this series since the first game, I would rather we take steps forward rather then backwards in gameplay mechanics.
> 
> ...




don't worry i am understanding your point, i am just simply stating he could be countered along with the three you mentioned.. and i presented my point, you can agree or disagree.. 

i counter itachi with either kakashi and kabuto.. dunno if you count that as imbalanced though..

and yes i fight very skilled opponents..


----------



## Suzuku (May 3, 2010)

Will this game cover Part 1 and Shippuuden or only Shippuuden?


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2010)

I wanted to know that too.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2010)

How does Accel usually do it?


----------



## Nakiro (May 4, 2010)

I think this is Shippuuden only..


----------



## Sephiroth (May 4, 2010)

Klue said:


> How does Accel usually do it?



It kept the pre-time skip characters with changes and new moves.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2010)

yeah but not this time it seems. IMO.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2010)

Why must we argue so much over this game!? It's not even out and we're bickering, every game has broken characters and if you don't like that don't play and stop complaining or deal with it.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Why must we argue so much over this game!? It's not even out and we're bickering, every game has broken characters and if you don't like that don't play and stop complaining or deal with it.



We were talking about Storm 1 - things they need to fix for Storm 2. 

If it's such a problem for you, then leave the thread - we are here to debate; it's not as if we don't like the game - no; rather, we want what is best.

There is no harm in that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 5, 2010)

Klue said:


> We were talking about Storm 1 - things they need to fix for Storm 2.
> 
> If it's such a problem for you, then leave the thread - we are here to debate; it's not as if we don't like the game - no; rather, we want what is best.
> 
> There is no harm in that.


I want what is best as well, i'm buying this game afterall, honestly i don't care if you guys argue or whatever, i was just trying to be nice. No need for you to be such an ass


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I want what is best as well, i'm buying this game afterall, honestly i don't care if you guys argue or whatever, i was just trying to be nice. No need for you to be such an ass



I wasn't being an ass - especially not to you, as you have quite the set there. 

Now shake datass for me more.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 5, 2010)

the game will be at E3


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2010)

Sweet, YES!


----------



## Superior (May 5, 2010)

They Have A Great line up. Should be awesome.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 6, 2010)

I'm a little late in discovering this game but Fuck Yeah!!
Itachi in Susanoo mode coming to rape u


----------



## Superior (May 6, 2010)

^ Then Continuing to be Raped by Naruto.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 6, 2010)

Lol @ itachi being raped.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2010)

E3!

Any forum members attending? Possibly?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 7, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> Sephiroth your taking the game far to seriously if you want balance go play street fighter or some other crap like that.



The hell kinda rebuttal is that? 

Don't be mad then when you gettin buttsecked by "cheap" characters online...


----------



## Superior (May 7, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Lol @ itachi being raped.


 Lol @ Noob.

Shut Up, Itachi Can Raped.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 7, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> The hell kinda rebuttal is that?
> 
> Don't be mad then when you gettin buttsecked by "cheap" characters online...


 I'm past the age of getting angry at pixels on a screen. Please show me a game with online mode that does not have exploits, cheats or simply any form of unbalanced gameplay.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> I'm past the age of getting angry at pixels on a screen. Please show me a game with online mode that does not have exploits, cheats or simply any form of unbalanced gameplay.



And that justifies a games shortcomings?

Oh, this game doesn't suck, because "x" game has problems of its own too.

lol, no!

We are discussing ways in which the creators could potentially improve the game, because we want the best experience for our buck - as fans, this should be obvious.


----------



## fireking77 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Superior (May 7, 2010)

What is the point of this?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 7, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> I'm past the age of getting angry at pixels on a screen. Please show me a game with online mode that does not have exploits, cheats or simply any form of unbalanced gameplay.



It's all fine and dandy that you don't care, but don't try to tell people to "go play something else" when they discussing ways that can *improve* the game as a whole...excuse us for wanting the best game possible


----------



## fireking77 (May 7, 2010)

Superior said:


> What is the point of this?



Umm.. maybe that is the box..


----------



## Superior (May 7, 2010)

fireking77 said:


> Umm.. maybe that is the box..


It's Already Been Posted Multiple Times.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 8, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> It's all fine and dandy that you don't care, but don't try to tell people to "go play something else" when they discussing ways that can *improve* the game as a whole...excuse us for wanting the best game possible


 Discussing ways to improve the game on a forum helps no one. If you were serious about wanting to improve it you would send the developers an email and try not to cry when you get the game and find all your suggestions ignored.


----------



## Nakiro (May 8, 2010)

Hey des, does this confirm the destructible enviroments? Doesn't look like stages will be entirely flat this time around. 

Also, the Raikiri picture on water is rather interesting, would be kinda cool if the water jutsu could flood the maps.. 

Perhaps that's what this week's update is trying to get at.. you can damage the level, but you can also even it out with a water jutsu, would come in handy to implement Kisame in there. 

They could have shown this off with some Yamato/Sai screens.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2010)

Awesome destructible environments.

And that Suiryūdan no Jutsu looks sick.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> Discussing ways to improve the game on a forum helps no one. If you were serious about wanting to improve it you would send the developers an email and try not to cry when you get the game and find all your suggestions ignored.



The good people of Shishi-rendan actually did send a letter to CC2 after the demo of Storm 1 came out, with complaints and evidence of the problem, they replied that they would fix it and they did.

It was about the ability to move anytime during guard, which at least was one of the problems fixed.

If the same problems are evident in Storm 2, you can be sure they are going to hear about it.


----------



## Si Style (May 8, 2010)

If it's all the same battle in that scan, Kakashi is using Suiryu no jutsu, Goukakyu no jutsu and Raikiri! At least two moves per battle?! I hope to god that's the case!

My first thought was that this Kakashi fight is a boss-esque battle with a different mechanic to standard, a similar style to the Sasori battle we have seen in screen shots.
My only real evidence to the contrary is that Kakashi seems to move rather than staying in the background and that he has a normal health bar. No support though. Everyone in the previous game had a support character.
This could support the idea that you can turn supports off like a lot of people wanted?

I wasn't a big supporter of destructible environments, I thought it was out of context, but man! that stage is fucked!!! That adds serveral platforms, potential for strategy, evasive maneuvers and means that the game is changing all the time!

I knew CC2 were going to be impressive, but they are really going all out this time around.

Roll on E3!

Edit;


> Over at a9vg, they mention enviroment damage, something about using lightning based moves will shock the opponents when standing on water.



Jesus chirst!

Same forum is also saying that this is in fact a boss battle because of the support thing I already stated and that Kakashi doesn't have a chakra bar. Apparently "Boss" has been translated twice on that page.


----------



## destinator (May 8, 2010)

Found by Hitsugaara97


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

Wow that screen on the bottom left looks great. The one with Naruto running into the desert, wow.


----------



## Shade737 (May 8, 2010)

Their putting allot into this game.....


----------



## Dim Mak (May 8, 2010)

Superior said:


> Lol @ Noob.
> 
> Shut Up, Itachi Can Raped.



Someone is defensive. 
Are you talking about Itachi in game or Itachi from the Manga?


----------



## Si Style (May 8, 2010)

All I really get from that is that you'll be going to the Sand village.

I'm more concerned by the first scan; I hope that destructible and manipulative  environments are right the way through the game, not just boss battles or I'll be a little disappointed - it's all well and good to play those story battles over and over, but I want that kind of destructive potential in 2 player.
Unfortunately, from the battle pics of Asuma's little saga, it doesn't look like it'll happen unless it just hasn't been implemented yet which I'd say is unlikely.

I wonder what's become of walking on walls? it'd be fun destroy a wall someone is trying to run around on. It'd be nice if that system worked similar to how it does on Bayonetta.


----------



## Superior (May 8, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Someone is defensive.
> Are you talking about Itachi in game or Itachi from the Manga?


 Are you dense? I meant Itachi from the game.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 8, 2010)

Superior said:


> Are you dense? I meant Itachi from the game.


Guess i've misread that part, sorry.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2010)

Water Dragon Jutsu is back, and i love the environment destruction but i hope is not just for boss battles or some stages.

now i hope that kisame can flood stages.


----------



## Si Style (May 8, 2010)

Consider this picture;
Sakura's punching is what seems to be altering the stages for the most part in the scan, something we see in the image above.
In the Kakazu picture, that doesn't seem like a whole lot of environmental damage...
I'd argue that the colorisation of the damage seems different, but the stages are completely different also - the shading just sees so much more in keeping with the environment in the scan than it does in the pic I presented.

So to do any real stage altering damage, you have to throw a lot of hard hitting jutsu around and at random to get any raised and lowered platform significance.

I'm not holding my breath for free battle.

Edit;

Just re-watched the first trailer and I have a theory on how it works...

I don't think normal jutsu make any difference to a stage, maybe a little, but nothing significant. I do, however, think ougis change the environment, so there might be 3 or 4 map models per stage that change after an ougi, I highly doubt the damage is real time. 
If you watch the trailer, there are maybe 3 or 4 cut scenes from the Kakashi battle that involve massive attacks. When a cut scene interjects your fight, you'll come out of it with a new battle scarred version of that stage.
The only cut scenes you get mid-free-battle are ougis, hence my theory.

I would be more than happy with this because it might mean that they make a stage with nothing but water and this is the stage you'll be reverted to after Kisame's ougi. Other examples of this route include;
- A giant crater you fight in after a Rasenshuriken ougi
- A charred wasteland after Kakazu's fire/wind blast
- A toad's stomach after Jiraiya's ougi
- An realm of inverted colour after Itachi's Tsukiomi ougi.

Things like that might work


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2010)

again the other part of the second scan by Hitsugaara97


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 8, 2010)

Holy shit maybe I got my wish and we can finally do Summon vs Summon battles


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2010)

*So far this game looks great*


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2010)

Wow, these scans are amazing. 

Water Dragon no Jutsu, has returned - oh my!


----------



## Superior (May 8, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Guess i've misread that part, sorry.


 Glad that's settled, You don't have to be sorry.


----------



## kush9 (May 8, 2010)

i hope it,s online and pein is on it


----------



## Koppachino (May 8, 2010)

kush9 said:


> i hope it,s online and pein is on it



Both are confirmed.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 8, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> again the other part of the second scan by Hitsugaara97



Can Haz Sagemode!!


----------



## Jaga (May 8, 2010)

damn it this game is sooo damn fyynnne!


----------



## Shade737 (May 8, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Holy shit maybe I got my wish and we can finally do Summon vs Summon battles


I have that same wish lol. Or at least special moves with summons.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

I can't wait until these games blossom into more of their own, much like Dragonball did with the Tenkaichi series.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

game looks really good hope we can control the summoning first when jiriaya fights pain then when naruto does.


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Gotta be kidding me?  Xbox360 :S whata? anyway gonna get it on PS3 free online if it has online play xD Thanks Des
> 
> -LS-
> 
> EDIT: Is that a RasenShuriken? or just Odamaa Rasengan? if it is RasenShuriken then YEEES xD



Yeah, i saw a pic on the japanese shonen jump and it did say it is coming for the 360 too. At least we 360 users can benefit a good naruto game for once. hahaha.


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> game looks really good hope we can control the summoning first when jiriaya fights pain then when naruto does.



My balls would burst if that were to happen. Imagine if they added in a way to switch between summon and summoner. 


Oh dear Lord.


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

How would it feel using naruto on Sage mdoe and just beating the hell out of people. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Shade737 (May 8, 2010)

Klue said:


> My balls would burst if that were to happen. Imagine if they added in a way to switch between summon and summoner.
> 
> 
> Oh dear Lord.


Send a letter asking for it.......


----------



## Zen-aku (May 8, 2010)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Yeah, i saw a pic on the japanese shonen jump and it did say it is coming for the 360 too. At least we 360 users can benefit a good naruto game for once. hahaha.



Hey Rise of a ninja was Awesome


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Hey Rise of a ninja was Awesome



Waaa so is The Broken Bond.. what i meant was a shippuden game.  360 have no shippuden games yet makes me cry! T_T


----------



## Superior (May 8, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Hey Rise of a ninja was Awesome


The first time through, Yeah.


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

The way on making the jutsu on ubisoft naruto games was kinda cool, like moving the analog stick, seems fun to me ahahaha


----------



## Zen-aku (May 8, 2010)

That and, i loved the Platforming elements


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

The story mode was cool. In fact the best thing is original naruto songs were being played on the games which was really cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 8, 2010)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> The story mode was cool. In fact the best thing is original naruto songs were being played on the games which was really cool.



add that with walking through a perfect recreation of Kohona, and it was one hell of an experience


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> add that with walking through a perfect recreation of Kohona, and it was one hell of an experience



Yeah..

Though i somehow didn't like how the characters were animated the shadings were somehow.....


----------



## Superior (May 8, 2010)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Yeah..
> 
> Though i somehow didn't like how the characters were animated the shadings were somehow.....


 Yeah, if it look more like Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm, it would've been perfect. I Don't know why they made the characters look like shit.


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

lack of Budget I guess??


----------



## Rannic (May 8, 2010)

I gotta find more friends with naruto games so i can own them all pm if you wanna add me


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 8, 2010)

I hope the story mode has real time fighting like with UN4/5 instead of cutting to a normal stage battle.


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2010)

Alright, we must devise a way to send someone into the future, to play Ultimate Ninja Storm, and then return to the current time with impressions and videos.

This plan is flawless.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2010)

Will Killer Bee make it in I wonder.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 8, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Will Killer Bee make it in I wonder.



this is the deciding factor of whether or not i will buy it


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> this is the deciding factor of whether or not i will buy it



An ad features Sasuke actively using the Mangekyou, with in game shots of him wearing an Akatsuki cloak.

My guess: Bee is in.


----------



## Face (May 8, 2010)

Can't wait to try out Sage Mode Naruto and Killer Bee. 
It's too bad Raikage isn't in there. But this game is way better than I expected when I first heard about it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2010)

Can't wait online and pwn Sasuke players with Pein and Killer Bee


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2010)

I can't wait to pwn Pain and Bee players with Ino. 

Memorial Flower Sending + [A perfectly timed] Inundated with Flowers > all.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Can't wait online and pwn Sasuke players with Pein and Killer Bee



Well I imagine every 9 out of 10 players online will be using Naruto or Sasuke, so you will have alot to pwn.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2010)

Nah i think Pein, SM Jiraiya and SM Naruto will be the ones used the most.


----------



## Face (May 8, 2010)

Are those all the scans or are there more?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 8, 2010)

Omg, there are alot of characters i'll love playing as, not just Pein, SM Naruto and the like.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

Klue said:


> I can't wait to pwn Pain and Bee players with Ino.
> 
> Memorial Flower Sending + [A perfectly timed] Inundated with Flowers > all.



I have always been impressed with how Brutal Ino's Ougis are...


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I have always been impressed with how Brutal Ino's Ougis are...



I detect no sarcasm here.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 9, 2010)

All the Kunoichi are fierce in the games, unlike the Manga or Anime. Fucking Kishi's been doing it wrong the whole time.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)




----------



## KageFreak (May 9, 2010)

Superior said:


> Yeah, if it look more like Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm, it would've been perfect. I Don't know why they made the characters look like shit.



look..
The previous game was a ps3 game, what says a heavy blue ray game - dozens of gigabytes, now this game supposed to work on xbox too, therefore his weight descended what influences on his quality.
xbox game has something like 7 gigabytes...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

Been replaying the first game and i dare say Neji is a beast


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2010)

Been replaying the first game and I dare say Kabuto is a beast


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 9, 2010)

Lets face it they were all beasts in there own ways, even Tenten and Sakura are beasts!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2010)

KageFreak said:


> look..
> The previous game was a ps3 game, what says a heavy blue ray game - dozens of gigabytes, now this game supposed to work on xbox too, therefore his weight descended what influences on his quality.
> xbox game has something like 7 gigabytes...



I'm sure the Xbox version will probly just be a port, rather then they try to make the games look identical, Japan really couldn't careless about the 360, and probly won't get a 360 release there.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm sure the Xbox version will probly just be a port, rather then they try to make the games look identical, Japan really couldn't careless about the 360, *and probly won't get a 360 release there.*



But it was the Japanese trailer that announced it was for the 360


----------



## Deathgun (May 9, 2010)

IMO Hinata is always beasted up the most and also will be in this game. I'm gonna play the shit out of her.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> But it was the Japanese trailer that announced it was for the 360



That's because that was a world premiere, if I recall correctly the US got Ninja Storm 1 before Japan did.


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Will Killer Bee make it in I wonder.



bee should be in it because MS sasuke and SM naruto are in the game. the game should go at least to the pain arc. so bee should be in it


----------



## shyakugaun (May 9, 2010)

a yo there something i noticed about the scan with team 7, i think that battle might be a boss fight, you know when Naruto & Sakura fought Kakashi to show how much they improved, because look @ Kakashi health bar, it looks differernt from Naruto's and it looks like the health bars the bosses had in UNS1,just more compact, also, it looks as if Kakashi jumped into the backdrop of the stage and shot the water Dragon jutsu, just a observation


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2010)

Damn it, so the Water Dragon no Jutsu is part of an in-game-cut-scene of sorts?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 9, 2010)

yes an no it can be both


----------



## Dim Mak (May 9, 2010)

This game is gonna be Awesome with a capital A. Enough with the screens, we want in game footage.


----------



## destinator (May 9, 2010)

Uhm it has long been "solved" that this battle is a boss battle.


----------



## Si Style (May 9, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> a yo there something i noticed about the scan with team 7, i think that battle might be a boss fight, you know when Naruto & Sakura fought Kakashi to show how much they improved, because look @ Kakashi health bar, it looks differernt from Naruto's and it looks like the health bars the bosses had in UNS1,just more compact, also, it looks as if Kakashi jumped into the backdrop of the stage and shot the water Dragon jutsu, just a observation



Welcome to yesterday


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

Klue said:


> Been replaying the first game and I dare say Kabuto is a beast



Oh wow good one.


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2010)

destinator said:


> Uhm it has long been "solved" that this battle is a boss battle.



But I want to jump into the background and unleash an over sized Suiryuudan no Jutsu - just like Kakashi.


----------



## Rannic (May 9, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> this is the deciding factor of whether or not i will buy it



Same for me cause I wanna see how will do he sword fighting


----------



## Klue (May 10, 2010)

Dudes! I don't think I can wait another minute for new information.

Me want it now.


----------



## Jaga (May 10, 2010)

Klue said:


> Dudes! I don't think I can wait another minute for new information.
> 
> Me want it now.



i can barely wait for the game. wish we would fast forward to august september or whenever this game comes out


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 10, 2010)

I know how you feel Klue, i'm stoked for this game and it's killing me to wait. I wanna see some in game footage so badly.


----------



## Engel (May 10, 2010)

I've only played the demo for the first game, and yet I'm insanely excited for this.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2010)

also i wonder if kabuto with orochimaru's cells will be in the game?


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2010)

The only deciding factor for me is if they fuck up the story mode or not. More voice acting and no more missions, go with the flow please.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 10, 2010)

Game needs better AI, seriously.


----------



## Corran (May 11, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> also i wonder if kabuto with orochimaru's cells will be in the game?



Doubt it since we don't know how he fights. We will most likely get the bridge version of Kabuto just so he can knock out Sakura with his butt


----------



## VioNi (May 11, 2010)

*I hope the game's gonna be good.*


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 11, 2010)

Corran said:


> Doubt it since we don't know how he fights. We will most likely get the bridge version of Kabuto just so he can knock out Sakura with his butt


i agree thogh it would be cool if Orochi Kabuto was in the game.


----------



## Corran (May 11, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i agree thogh it would be cool if Orochi Kabuto was in the game.



They might do the version of him when he and Naruto meet, but my guess it would be an alternate costume deal with no new moves.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Game needs better AI, seriously.



I know! How else could the cpu deal with me?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2010)

Yea i don't think we're gonna get Kabuchimaru, just Bridge Kabuto.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 11, 2010)

Kabuchimarou is a no-go I bet as well.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2010)

I hope Oro in his true form is in the game.


----------



## Corran (May 11, 2010)

If it goes up to Pain Invasion I'm guessing there will be Oro boss battles. Once against CS2 Sasuke and another against Itachi's Susano. I'm really interested to see how they will handle that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2010)

Corran said:


> Doubt it since we don't know how he fights. We will most likely get the bridge version of Kabuto just so he can knock out Sakura with his butt


well he was in Accel 3 all tghey have to do make 3D versions of his moves.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2010)

What type of jutsu did Kabuto wield in Accel 3?


----------



## Si Style (May 11, 2010)

Kabutomaru plays like an early Ororchimaru; a snake jutsu that extends his reach and Orochimaru's Kusanagi is replaced by a bigger chakra scalpel.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2010)

So we can pretty much expect the same, no?

That doesn't sound too bad actually. What were his ougis like?


----------



## Deathgun (May 11, 2010)

Klue said:


> So we can pretty much expect the same, no?
> 
> That doesn't sound too bad actually. What were his ougis like?



They mainly involved his chakra scalpel.


----------



## Fatality (May 11, 2010)

Klue said:


> I know! How else could the cpu deal with me?



Did anyone else put the game on Insane and give Cpu full advantage and still win with ease?


----------



## Si Style (May 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> They mainly involved his chakra scalpel.



Pretty much, goes it bit trigger happy and tops it off with bat-shit-crazy laugh.

He's not the most exciting character in the world but It wouldn't be hard to create 3 moves for him.

You'll have a bigger problem figuring out 3 moves for Tobi/Madara or Minato - I only say "3" moves on the speculated assumption that Kakashi had 3 in the latest scan; call it a welcomed precaution.

3 moves for Yondaime:
- Rasengan
- Flash dagger - Throw a dagger, when it hits the opponent, you'll teleport there and slash him right up.
- I got nothing
Ougi: I have no idea why they don't do that junk he did in the Gaiden. Throw like 100 special Kunai (with explosive notes attached) in the area of your opponent. They cause a massive explosion, raising your victim in the air and scattering the kunai. You'll teleport to the scattering kunai in bullet time, slashing up your opponent.

3 Moves for Tobi/Madara:
- Pop up-percut - Phase underground and deliver a kunai to your opponent's chin
- Gokakyuu no jutsu - Too spoilerish?
- Light speed flail - A mad flailing dash across the screen that'll floor anyone in it's path

This might be a good way to pass the time, speculating moves for charcaters;
Call it 3 moves and 2 Ougis


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Did anyone else put the game on Insane and give Cpu full advantage and still win with ease?



I was kidding.


----------



## Rannic (May 11, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Did anyone else put the game on Insane and give Cpu full advantage and still win with ease?



I did. That why I hope when they say insane they really mean insane.


----------



## Garycolemanbobe (May 11, 2010)

When is this game finally coming out?


----------



## Rannic (May 11, 2010)

Garycolemanbobe said:


> When is this game finally coming out?



Hopefully this fall. Gamestop website Sept. 1


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2010)

Didn't Amazon give an August release date?


----------



## Superior (May 12, 2010)

Anymore info?


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2010)

Unfortunately not.

I won't be surprised if we have to wait until E3 - sometime in the middle of June.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

All I want to know now is if Kimimaro and the 3rd Hokage are still going to be in.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2010)

Needs Zabuza and Haku.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

Forgot about those two.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 12, 2010)

I hope all the Hokages make it in. 

Wish Hanzo makes the cut... I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Deathgun (May 12, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I hope all the Hokages make it in.
> 
> Wish Hanzo makes the cut... I can dream, can't I?



It goes on till the Pein vs. Naruto fight.

So i think not.

Team Samui anyone?


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I hope all the Hokages make it in.
> 
> Wish Hanzo makes the cut... I can dream, can't I?



That would be so epic.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It goes on till the Pein vs. Naruto fight.
> 
> So i think not.
> 
> Team Samui anyone?



They'll probably just be support characters.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2010)

No.

They-they'll do stuff. 


Oh man, I can't wait to see those big-lushes Sumui boobs flapping about. Oh yes, she better make the cut.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It goes on till the Pein vs. Naruto fight. So i think not.


 
Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, and Minato all appear in flashbacks and they have known jutsus. I don't see what the big deal is, not everyone that's in the game has had a fight in part 2, like Temari amongst others. I'd also assume the Hokages are popular enough.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 12, 2010)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> They-they'll do stuff.
> 
> ...


Am i the only one who wants to fap now? 

I hope she's in there too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2010)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> They-they'll do stuff.
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, and Minato all appear in flashbacks and they have known jutsus. I don't see what the big deal is, not everyone that's in the game has had a fight in part 2, like Temari amongst others. I'd also assume the Hokages are popular enough.



They could keep the Kages in at the very least; they were only used as support last time.

What a pile of fuck, that was.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2010)

I was more surprised the Sound 4 weren't playable in the first.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I was more surprised the Sound 4 weren't playable in the first.



that makes two of us.  was really mad about that myself


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 13, 2010)

I wonder how Sasori will play out with Sandaime Kazekage / himself / 100 puppets
This dude should be made a beast


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 13, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> I wonder how Sasori will play out with Sandaime Kazekage / himself / 100 puppets
> This dude should be made a beast



First Major boss? Seems like his attacks are pretty simple if the trailer is anything to go by.


----------



## Jaga (May 13, 2010)

Storm 2 Box Arts

​
Well...the article says maybe but i think they are legit


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2010)

box art looks awesome.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2010)

Damn, sweet assart!


----------



## Litho (May 14, 2010)

the box art is inspirationless. Storm 1's box art was original and cool.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 14, 2010)

Box art should have SM Naruto and the Six paths of Pain.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Boxart should have Jiraiya on it


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 14, 2010)

Agree with the fact that Sasuke should be not on the cover but Pain does.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Boxart should have Jiraiya on it



Jiraiya vs Pain would of been a awesome cover, even though I think Pain was canon filler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2010)

boxart? i like the parallel thing they did with accel three.. they should present MS sasuke and SM naruto... with jiraiya/pain and itachi/oro at the back...


EDIT: just saw the boxart posted in the last page, still good enough... if they can only put itachi and jiraiya in the back  or maybe even pain with aswell..


----------



## Akamatsu (May 14, 2010)

Got bored myself age's ago and did this 

Anyone else made any.


----------



## Superior (May 14, 2010)

^ That Wouldn't Be Half Bad.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Agree with the fact that Sasuke should be not on the cover but Pain does.



Yes! Especially assuming Pain vs. Naruto will be the final event.


----------



## Fatality (May 14, 2010)

Superior said:


> ^ That Wouldn't Be Half Bad.



Which means it's half good, which means it's 50% good, which means it fails hard.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2010)

We are officially one month away from e3: June 15-17th.

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2010)

We better get some good in-game footage.


----------



## Superior (May 15, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Which means it's half good, which means it's 50% good, which means it fails hard.


No, Wrong. It's Good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Storm 2 Box Arts
> 
> ​
> Well...the article says maybe but i think they are legit


i was hoping the US art was diferent ,but did any one noticed it have the Bandai logo and not the Bandai Namco logo.


----------



## Gotas (May 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i was hoping the US art was diferent ,but *did any one noticed it have the Bandai logo and not the Bandai Namco logo*.



Yeah, found it strange aswell, but Storm 1 also has it


----------



## Superior (May 16, 2010)

I Think They Should Use The Rise Of A Ninja Jutsu System For This. It Gives It So Many More options.


----------



## Rannic (May 16, 2010)

Superior said:


> I Think They Should Use The Rise Of A Ninja Jutsu System For This. It Gives It So Many More options.



Can please explain the system I never played Rise of a Ninja cause I own a PS3 and my brother refused to buy it for his Xbox 360.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2010)

It forces you to sit there and actually perform the seal commands to use jutsu. Kinda annoying.

However, Broken Bond/Rise of the Ninja, gives the user a larger array of abilities per character. Initially, performing techniques can feel like a chore at times - as there is a number of steps needed to successfully pull of a single technique.


----------



## Kaki (May 17, 2010)

I like the simple input of up up O or whatever it becomes in storm.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 17, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I like the simple input of up up O or whatever it becomes in storm.



Storm it was triangle and then O before that it was up or down twice then O which allowed for you to have two jutsus. and Ultimate Jutsu's have alwase involved pressing the triangle button (Once previous games) followed by O


----------



## Sephiroth (May 17, 2010)

The jutsu input was kind of fun, but the charge up was the problem.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 17, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i was hoping the US art was diferent ,but did any one noticed it have the Bandai logo and not the Bandai Namco logo.



I'm just glad that the boxart is the same for NA, Europe, and Japan. Nobody can say 'this' country's boxart sucks compared to 'that' country's boxart.


----------



## Si Style (May 17, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm just glad that the boxart is the same for NA, Europe, and Japan. Nobody can say 'this' country's boxart sucks compared to 'that' country's boxart.



Agreed, never has lesser redundant debate been sparked. Genuinely pedantic.


----------



## Vyse (May 17, 2010)

I couldn´t care less about box art.


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2010)

Gameplay, I want gameplay! 

Someone post videos, appease my hunger.


----------



## Si Style (May 17, 2010)

Am I right in thinking that we learn more about the battle system on Friday? V-jump or some such? 

I'd like to see the following confirmed;
- Destructible stages in Free battle (I think it'd be such a shame if this feature was neglected, it looks just so damn good)
- More than one move per battle
- Support features, especially where guarding and team moves are concerned.

I don't think co-op will be in and I really don't care now, I'm just so impressed to this point. 
The only feasible thing I'd request now is that Orochimaru have "Rashoumon" if more than two moves are in. Jiraiya and Sakon were my most popular choices for support.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 17, 2010)

Ah shit. Sage Mode Naruto is gonna be the strongest character in the game. 

I'm assuming this is just going up to the Pain Saga.

I gotta get UNS 1.


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2010)

I think it would be pretty cool if they changed the mechanics quite a bit. I love the fast pace, and part of me loves the light control scheme to a great degree, but imagine if we were given more.

For one, it is my belief, that a greater attention to jutsu is needed. Like a greater focus to countering your opponents jutsu with your own. Not that Storm did a bad job, but I felt as if the timing was off.

Certain jutsu were pulled off way too fast, while others far too slow - which made it difficult to actually pull off some really cool scenarios reminiscent of the series we know and love.

Imagine countering, an over sized "Great Fire Ball" from Itachi, with the Nidame's "Water Wall Technique." - Or a 4-Tailed Kyuubi-Naruto chakra blast with Orochimaru's "Rashoumon Technique"?

These type of situations rarely happened in Storm, but is one of the key aspects of the actual series. Adding a greater library of jutsu per-character, with a higher attention to ability countering and the such, Storm would go down in history, as one of the better fighting games - instead of one of the better comic adaptions.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 17, 2010)

Klue said:


> I think it would be pretty cool if they changed the mechanics quite a bit. I love the fast pace, and part of me loves the light control scheme to a great degree, but imagine if we were given more.
> 
> For one, it is my belief, that a greater attention to jutsu is needed. Like a greater focus to countering your opponents jutsu with your own. Not that Storm did a bad job, but I felt as if the timing was off.
> 
> ...



Well maybe they should add a counter move thing? Like before a battle you map one of your jutsu that you have to a counter button... lets say X on the PS3. And then right before you're about to get hit by an attack you can hold the counter button to use that jutsu, but it only works if it would successfully counter(as in shuriken only counter shuriken, blasts only counter blasts, what-have-you). Something similar maybe?


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Well maybe they should add a counter move thing? Like before a battle you map one of your jutsu that you have to a counter button... lets say X on the PS3. And then right before you're about to get hit by an attack you can hold the counter button to use that jutsu, but it only works if it would successfully counter(as in shuriken only counter shuriken, blasts only counter blasts, what-have-you). Something similar maybe?



Yes, fucking awesome idea; that would totally kick-ass.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 17, 2010)

Klue said:


> Yes, fucking awesome idea; that would totally kick-ass.



Well, it would make battles very fast paced and everything, reminisce of the anime or manga, and it would be interesting to be about to pull off a huge 4TK blast at your opponent, and they decide to use Shield of Shukaku and then the battle continues fluidly or something like that


----------



## Superior (May 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> The jutsu input was kind of fun, but the charge up was the problem.


Yeah, See It Wouldn't Be Like That. Like When You Get Punched It just Screws Up Your Jutsu And Wastes Chakra, It Would Be so That Chakra would still be built up, it just slowly decreses if you can't pull off the jutsu.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Storm 2 Box Arts
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*fangasm* 

I can´t wait to get it.


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2010)

Epic boxart is epic.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 17, 2010)

i predict gameply/trailer or scans this week


----------



## Gabe (May 17, 2010)

they should use the broken bond jutsu system


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> i predict gameply/trailer or scans this week



Is there a particular reason why? 

Or are you just being optimistic?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 18, 2010)

They looks boring, too much Sasuke not enough Jiraiya or Pain.


----------



## me2004 (May 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Well maybe they should add a counter move thing? Like before a battle you map one of your jutsu that you have to a counter button... lets say X on the PS3. And then right before you're about to get hit by an attack you can hold the counter button to use that jutsu, but it only works if it would successfully counter(as in shuriken only counter shuriken, blasts only counter blasts, what-have-you). Something similar maybe?



Was thinking something similar to this, I think they should give each character at least one defensive jutsu next to there offensive one(s). 

Ex: Characters like Yamato/Orochimaru would summon a wall or that wood dome thingy that could block frontal attacks, aggressive attackers like Naruto/Suigetsu would use an auto-substitution/bunshins to evade attacks....and other characters, say Tsunade/Hidan, would heal back health instead ( I know Hidan isn't a medic but this way he can be semi immortal).

Each person could have some non-offensive technique unique to their character. If not they could work it into the support system, I know it's wishful thinking  but anything is possible....right?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

me2004 said:


> Was thinking something similar to this, I think they should give each character at least one defensive jutsu next to there offensive one(s).
> 
> Ex: Characters like Yamato/Orochimaru would summon a wall or that wood dome thingy that could block frontal attacks, aggressive attackers like Naruto/Suigetsu would use an auto-substitution/bunshins to evade attacks....and other characters, say Tsunade/Hidan, would heal back health instead ( I know Hidan isn't a medic but this way he can be semi immortal).
> 
> Each person could have some non-offensive technique unique to their character. If not they could work it into the support system, I know it's wishful thinking  but anything is possible....right?



SO NEJIS SPHERE WOULDN'T HAVE TO TAKE UP A SLOT @_@ If only 

Also, how about to keep the game unbroken but still Hidan immortal... maybe when he gets down to low health, normal attacks wont kill him, and it has to be done with a jutsu/Ultimate?


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2010)

Echo%, that is a brilliant idea.

That would really make Hidan worth looking into; beyond simply being a fan of his.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 18, 2010)

Who thinks there will be two version of Sasuke: Hebi & Taka version?
Sasuke's fighting style and jutsu's differ too much between these versions to have them as one character (not to mention MS Sasuke with CS would be overkill )

Also Madara should be playabale with only one jutsu: Instant Translocation and even then he should be top tier


----------



## Razu09 (May 18, 2010)

Klue said:


> Is there a particular reason why?
> 
> Or are you just being optimistic?





(What des posted)
Its most likely a boss battle, the scoop text mentions hot boss battles and there are multiple indicators (like no chakrabar or supports, in the water dragon picture Kakashi seems to sit outside of the stage on a rock) to indicate that Kakashi isn't a normal enemy. The fields are obviously destructible. The bottom section is about team work being important for free battle mode. Apparently the text mentions you can throw Shurikens together with your support (not sure what special purpose this serves) [top pic in the violet bubble]. The second pic in the violet bubble shows that supports can also act/become a shield for you. *New details about free battle will be published in the upcoming VJump going on sale may 21th.*

So this Friday we'll be getting new details about Free Battle, I hope its very informing, like Jutsu Clashes, more details on Enviorment Destruction, Awakenings and other stuff etc. Or even confirming some new characters.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2010)

Thank you Razu.


----------



## me2004 (May 18, 2010)

Great Hidan idea Echo%, thought never crossed my mind and could work. Or they can have his awakening (that black curse mode) make him temp. invincible, since he doesn't showcase many jutsus.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 18, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Who thinks there will be two version of Sasuke: Hebi & Taka version?
> Sasuke's fighting style and jutsu's differ too much between these versions to have them as one character (not to mention MS Sasuke with CS would be overkill )



Probably. It would also be a good idea to make Sage Mode Naruto a separate playable character as most of his skill set are sup'd up jutsu and physical abilities + frog fu.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

I just remembered back in the age of the original Dragonball Budokai game where you fight frieza... and you HAVE to kill him with Spirit Bomb. Shit was fucked 

And he was invincible at low health until you did. And that's what made me think of it lol.

Oh oh oh! Sasukes defensive jutsu could be summoning manda! 

Orochimaru's could be entering a new body!

Sakuras could be hiding underground(like with Kakashi the second time they're after the bells)

And oh! What if, you successfully pulled off a defensive move, and if you had like full chakra you could do a 100% accurate counter move? It does as much damage as a regular jutsu but it takes your whole chakra bar, but it makes sense because it always hits?


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2010)

wonder when we use sage naruto he will be able to summon ma and pa and use them in battle.


----------



## me2004 (May 19, 2010)

> Oh oh oh! Sasukes defensive jutsu could be *summoning manda*!


 ^this, 
that particular counter was one of the lamest things witnessed from the sauce, mainly b/c of how broken it was. Earlier I was actually thinking of techniques for him that would work in this situation but all I got is pwnage on every turn.

1. sharingan counter from previous game, except you active yourself (could be troublesome when playing against)
2. susano skeleton def. (not seen in story yet, so highly unlikely...also overpowered)
3. orochimaru technique you mentioned
4. and finally, (my personal fav.) partial CS2 transformation w/ wings as a def., used on juugo/deidara/itachi....

I'm sure there are others but as far as sasuke goes, he's annoyingly efficient .


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

I actually liked his Manda summoning. It was sort of like a big fuck you to Deidara.

But I think I like your CS2 Wing Block idea a little more.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 19, 2010)

his Manda summoning was pure genius on his part, im sure no one else would have thought that up as a useful way of using a summon lol


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2010)

Sasuke used a Snake as a bomb shield at the onset of battle, against Deidara - remember? 

Close enough.


----------



## me2004 (May 19, 2010)

Not a big sasuke fan (, I know shocking right), but boss summons in a game could get a little tricky...seeing how this is a one time technique (Manda died shortly after) they could maybe add it to a boss battle in story mode instead.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2010)

Meanwhile, who wants to play Narutimate Accel 3 on psp? Ill dominate you with suigetsu.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

I used to have it but the only characters I played were Kakuzu and Gaara, which were both overpowered. I could take you x3 with Gaara in that game. No skill involved. He's so broken.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I used to have it but the only characters I played were Kakuzu and Gaara, which were both overpowered. I could take you x3 with Gaara in that game. No skill involved. He's so broken.



In the new psp game? u gottqa be kiddin me xP. I like to Use suigetsu, he is pretty fun to use.


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Storm 2 Box Arts
> 
> ​
> Well...the article says maybe but i think they are legit



cool, I wants!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (May 20, 2010)

Never liked Naruto in sage mode nor his red cape.  =/ Still prefer the good old kyubbi mode yeah.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

I hope at least KN6 is playable, KN8 as a possible boss?


----------



## Klue (May 20, 2010)

Kn8 better be a boss.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

Calling it:

The character that will be the most fun to play will most certainly be Sasori.


----------



## xxSasorixx (May 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope at least KN6 is playable, KN8 as a possible boss?



What's KN6 and KN8?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto 6 Tails and 8 tails.


----------



## xxSasorixx (May 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Kyuubi Naruto 6 Tails and 8 tails.



I don't read the manga but I'd expect Naruto with tails 1+ to play the same


----------



## Rannic (May 20, 2010)

If its going up to the pain arc then Six tails and eight will be included.


----------



## Si Style (May 20, 2010)

It's a tough call between 6 and 8 tails' inclusion; naturally we'll get one or the other.

6 tails will be more or less a 4 tail clone and 8 tail has no canon moves. No idea on this, in fact I wouldn't be surprised if they just weren't in it at all due to them having very little by way of originality in this context. Sage mode is enough of an ascension.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

xxSasorixx said:


> I don't read the manga but I'd expect Naruto with tails 1+ to play the same



I doubt they would play the same.



> 6 tails will be more or less a 4 tail clone and 8 tail has no canon moves. No idea on this, in fact I wouldn't be surprised if they just weren't in it at all due to them having very little by way of originality in this context. Sage mode is enough of an ascension.


This never stopped cyberconnect2 in the past for creating new moves.


----------



## Superior (May 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I doubt they would play the same.
> 
> 
> This never stopped cyberconnect2 in the past for creating new moves.


I Was Going To Say That, Kiij What They've Done With Some Characters.


----------



## Rannic (May 20, 2010)

They made a moveset for the forth so they should be able to make some for the tailed forms of naruto


----------



## me2004 (May 20, 2010)

I hope they add the 4th to the roster, just cause they can. Also, if 8 tails actually makes it into the game do you think they'll let you play as pein when you fight him?


----------



## Rannic (May 20, 2010)

me2004 said:


> I hope they add the 4th to the roster, just cause they can. Also, if 8 tails actually makes it into the game do you think they'll let you play as pein when you fight him?


That would be awesome they should do that when you fight four tail Naruto with  Orochimaru.


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2010)

i think only naruto's 6tails form will be playable in the game the 8 tails was only shown for a little bit after he escapes from pains jutsu.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 20, 2010)

Playing as KN6 would be awesome.


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2010)

So wait, I'll have to wait another two years to see Zombie Nagato in my Storm?

Shit!


----------



## Si Style (May 21, 2010)

The 6 tails will be a 4 tail clone, as I said; It's shown nothing original.

Yes, CC2 have made a playable character out of Yondaime because he's had over 30 panels in the manga. 8 tails has had one panel; You have more to go on with the Ramen girl.


----------



## Deathgun (May 21, 2010)

A creative designer Hakata posted this recently on the main website.

I didn't do the translation.

"Yahoo!!!! Hi everybody!!!!

Hakata here in Fukuoka (A city in Japan) Here under the morning sky always making games!

So far we have developed ps2 and psp versions of the Narutimate series. But there will be a big change! For Narutimate Storm 2 we have been able to work with two different hardware devices, The xbox360 and ps3.

Please everyone....(Wanting your attention for important announcement)

This will be the first introduction of the development team at bulloch we only have a short amount of time to introduce them. So bon appetite! The next time you will see the new features of the game and plans right in the palm of your hand! Everyone including you will have a chance to lend your ideas to tell the development team what Narutimate Storm 2 needs to deliver!

We talked with Masashi Kishimoto . This is what he said:

"How much progress have we made? I would tell you but I'm going to say have faith in everyone in the development team! Enjoy whats to come in the future and please have patience!"

Thank you! !

Narutimate Storm 2 at full throttle Yahoo!! He!!!!!"

*Original Post*


----------



## shyakugaun (May 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> A creative designer Hakata posted this recently on the main website.
> 
> I didn't do the translation.
> 
> ...



Could this mean we'll be getting a Demo =]


----------



## GangWarlord (May 21, 2010)

Accordin' to the blogsite, there'll be more info in the upcomin' Shonen Jump on Monday or somethin' like that.

I can't wait.


----------



## Hyperbolic (May 21, 2010)

Wasn't there supposed to be something in v-jump released today?


----------



## Nakiro (May 21, 2010)

We should get scans soon.


----------



## destinator (May 21, 2010)

Vjump issue that was released today has a NS2 feature, next weeks SJ has a NS2 feature.

 Next trailer will be released on 25th here:


----------



## Jaga (May 21, 2010)

destinator said:


> Vjump issue that was released today has a NS2 feature, next weeks SJ has a NS2 feature.
> 
> Next trailer will be released on 25th here:



thats really good news des.. let me mark my calender! any more images too?


----------



## destinator (May 21, 2010)

Sure ... once someone scans them.


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2010)

So there is a chance we will receive scans today?


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

I hope they really put a lot of effort in NS2. NS1 was great but could use tweaks.


----------



## Si Style (May 21, 2010)

Well its 3am in Japan, so we might not get anything for like 6 hours


----------



## Hyperbolic (May 21, 2010)

Didn't raging blast 2 screens from the latest V-jump come out?


----------



## destinator (May 21, 2010)

Dragonquest, DBZ PSP and PS3 scans from vjump are out, just not NS2.


----------



## Hyperbolic (May 21, 2010)

So it hasn't been uploaded, or is it just not in the magazine? Has it been confirmed that it's going to be in the latest issue?


----------



## Si Style (May 21, 2010)

destinator said:


> Dragonquest, DBZ PSP and PS3 scans from vjump are out, just not NS2.



Aw, Sand Weasels...


----------



## Razu09 (May 21, 2010)

I'm more interested in the New Trailer coming out next tuesday. I hope its two minutes long and that it reveals alot of characters and gameplay.

And maybe, just maybe. Having Sage Naruto against Pain at the end of the trailer, that would be awesome.

As for the scan, it might be upload probably tomorrow or maybe later on tonight. I'm just guessing.

BUT.

At least we have solid confirmation of a new trailer. FINALLY.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2010)

^I'm with you on the Sage Naruto vs Pain part. Hopefully they'll include a good online mode as well. I don't know if ninja storm 1 had online mode or not. If it has good online and enough characters I'll buy it.


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2010)

I just want ougis and a ton of summons. 


Wait, omg! Ougis for Summons.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2010)

I don't know if Summons are a smart Idea. They are too big to have on the screen and the gameplay would suffer to much. Summons in an ougi is dope though.


----------



## Rannic (May 21, 2010)

I thinks summons in battle would be cool if they did it right.
Cause the Sanin fight was awesome and if they can take that as an example and rework it to where you playing with one of them would be good.


----------



## Kyou (May 22, 2010)

Summons would be too great an imbalance though, outside of ougis I'd assume... and A little bit of balance going into the characters would be nice.

Ino vs a swarm of Orochimarus, Tsunades, Jiraiyas, Narutos will get old.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 22, 2010)

Sean★ said:


> Summons would be too great an imbalance though, outside of ougis I'd assume... and A little bit of balance going into the characters would be nice.
> 
> Ino vs a swarm of Orochimarus, Tsunades, Jiraiyas, Narutos will get old.



To bad for you we have been waiting for proper Summons for far to long you want to keep up? Bring a summon character.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2010)

I would love to see giant summons and transformations return, even with the loss of balance, they were cool, just have online matches option to turn them off.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 22, 2010)

They should do giant summons and transformations like they had Hildegarn in Tenkaichi 2.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 22, 2010)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 22, 2010)

Started playing UNS1.

I seriously hope cyber connect put more effort in the story mode for this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2010)

Wow,  Sasori in his pose there and the camera angles look breathtaking.

CC2 do some other anime after this please, do One Piece, Bleach,  or the next JoJo game.


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2010)

Only one awesome scan?


----------



## destinator (May 22, 2010)

vjump is still out in the wild, no one scanned it yet (vjump tends to be more extensive, usually being 1-3 pages).


----------



## Razu09 (May 22, 2010)

destinator said:


> vjump is still out in the wild, no one scanned it yet (vjump tends to be more extensive, usually being 1-3 pages).



^
Completely Correct.


----------



## destinator (May 22, 2010)

Here is a slightly higher quality version;


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 22, 2010)

Dude those scans look just magnificent!


----------



## Superior (May 22, 2010)

Maybe This Time Battles Can Be Drawn Out More, Like The Anime. Hopefully The Stages Are Large.


----------



## me2004 (May 22, 2010)

As always Sasori-sama looks amazing!!!

I hope they show Garaa gameplay in the trailer, I'm worried they will limit his range like other game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 22, 2010)

Damn this game looks amazing.


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2010)

Possibly two scans remaining, and a new trailer on Monday?

Not to mention, E3 is only 23 days away.


----------



## Kyou (May 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> To bad for you we have been waiting for proper Summons for far to long you want to keep up? Bring a summon character.


Wow! You're quite the keyboard warrior aren't you! You showed me 



Sephiroth said:


> I would love to see giant summons and transformations return, even with the loss of balance, they were cool, just have online matches option to turn them off.



Yeah, I agree. I want to see summons too, but specifically the big ones are gonna imbalance, maybe like you said just have them unable to use summons. I hope they don't end up as support characters, but it wouldn't surprise me.
They'll probably just keep the large summons the way the did it in Storm. Have the levels that require them have them, outside of that, eh. 

---

Nice scan  ... Wanting some gameplayyyyy. Here's hoping the story remode is redone. I don't even think I played through Storm 1 because the repetitive run up this tree quests, and collect shit, made me want to poke my eyes out -_-.


----------



## Razu09 (May 23, 2010)

Klue said:


> Possibly two scans remaining, and a new trailer on Monday?
> 
> Not to mention, E3 is only 23 days away.




You have it a bit backwards Klue 

We only have 1 Scan remaining and the new trailer will be released officially on Tuesday. Though don't speculate too much about the trailer, E3 will be the grand treasure of all infomation. And maybe a demo or a official release date as well.


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2010)

Tuesday? Gosh darn it. 

I'll forgive the person responsible for these delays if Pain is featured heavily.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

I just want Konan to be confirmed, it is killing me ><


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2010)

Of course Konan is in; she is hot.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Klue said:


> Of course Konan is in; she is hot.



Well I can't argue with that logic, she is hot


----------



## shyakugaun (May 23, 2010)

*New Kakashi scans*



top the Beef Klue lol


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 23, 2010)

That suiton looks sick.


----------



## Jaga (May 23, 2010)

The free battle mode scans from V-Jump are out! Found the jpg images!


----------



## Si Style (May 23, 2010)

Ah, I knew it! Like I said in the thread earlier, the field damage isn't real time, it's done via cut scenes/ougis. 

This could mean that stages are not destructible in free battles (A pretty silly notion, but kinda likely now)
On the other hand, that stage in the scan starts out really flat and ends up a mess; what stopped me believing that destruction wouldn't happen on all stages was the Kakazu battle stage and it's lack of detail. This Kakashi stage starts looking more or less the same though.

This could go either way now.

Maybe each stage has several cut scenes that trigger events that change the stage like, um...
That Wii Naruto game where you jump to another part of a stage or Mortal Kombat where you punch others to another part of the stage, something like that.

For this to work, either Ougi's need to trigger it (and cause massive destruction - not normally an issue, but does mean that Ougi's cannot be of the "Genjutsu distraction to quick kunai slice" nature; or there are stage events now.

Either way, I'm going to be a little frustrated if the new trailer, E3 demo and the local demo are all about these boss battles; as much as I'd like to play these battles, I do want to see how free battle works more than anything.

Edit:
Nope, just noticed at the top of the Suiryu scan, there's a path leading to Kakashi, why would you need that in free battle? Not looking good now


----------



## Jaga (May 23, 2010)

Jaga said:


> The free battle mode scans from V-Jump are out! Found the jpg images!





Si Style said:


> Ah, I knew it! Like I said in the thread earlier, the field damage isn't real time, it's done via cut scenes/ougis.
> 
> This could mean that stages are not destructible in free battles (A pretty silly notion, but kinda likely now)
> On the other hand, that stage in the scan starts out really flat and ends up a mess; what stopped me believing that destruction wouldn't happen on all stages was the Kakazu battle stage and it's lack of detail. This Kakashi stage starts looking more or less the same though.
> ...



ohhh shitttt. you justed ruined the game for me a little. i hope what you said is not true. if its a cutscene like in the naruto wii game...clash of ninja revo 3... then thats total BS. 

but the kakuzu stage is already destroyed. i think if naruto does rasenshuriken itll make a hole but thats it. but damn man if you what said is true then that takes away from how sexy i thought this game was... i need real-time destruction


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 23, 2010)

because of time difference i am assuming the trailer will be released tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2010)

Still going to be a awesome boss fight.

I just hope they are harder then Nuns1 bosses, way to easy, except for that huge amount of button presses on secret mission Manda.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 23, 2010)

box art


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 23, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> box art
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



We've already seen it like 3 times so far


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Still going to be a awesome boss fight.
> 
> I just hope they are harder then Nuns1 bosses, way to easy, except for that huge amount of button presses on secret mission Manda.



I'll be honest, my only desire is for pretty graphics, fun gameplay, a ton of ninjutsu, Ougis, and summons.


----------



## destinator (May 24, 2010)

New screens.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 24, 2010)

OMG  DAMN THOSE SCREENS LOOKS AWSOME THANKS DES ;D

-LS-

Edit: Jiraya vs Pain looks hawt xD can't wait to play that boss fight with Sennin Mode Jiraya


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 24, 2010)

Jiraiya vs Pein look fucking awesome.

I want this game so badly now.


----------



## Litho (May 24, 2010)

cool, cool.


----------



## Deathgun (May 24, 2010)

What i'm blown away with is how detailed konoha looks.


----------



## destinator (May 24, 2010)

I really like that they let go of the 3d konoha and instead using drawn environments similiar to the older games now.


----------



## Kyou (May 24, 2010)

I see Yamanaka Flowers, yet no Yamanakas. 

But really. It's looking really nice, obviously can go inside places now, like shops and what not. Which is a nice addition. 

Jiraiya vs Pein, looks... amazing. Honestly fricken awesome!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 24, 2010)

I wish they include secret characters like the real Madara  and just imagen if Cc2 had made this one character "Rikudou Sennin" just for the fans  with every Pains abilities and techniques plus every characters Jutsu. THAT would be AWSOME ;D

I'm looking forward for this game and I hope that you can play as other characters aswell and not just Naruto in Story Mode, I want to run around like Sasuke^^

-LS-


----------



## destinator (May 24, 2010)

Well according to amazin there are 3 story parts, most likely Naruto, Sasuke and X.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2010)

There is nothing more depressing than viewing the last picture.


----------



## Litho (May 24, 2010)

Gaara is playable, you 'beat' Deidara with him.



Klue said:


> There is nothing more depressing than viewing the last picture.



You obviously never noticed a strange sound and then you notice your milkshake is empty


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Now we just need the second trailer.

So who is everyone's planned main, to get a general idea what's going to be online? Obviously Klue's will be Pain, I'm going to roll with Kakazu.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> You obviously never noticed a strange sound and then you notice your milkshake is empty



Oh Snap! 

Indeed, you are correct; I was mistaken. There is nothing more depressing than the sound a straw makes once the milkshake is at its end. 

This is second though.



Sephiroth said:


> Now we just need the second trailer.
> 
> So who is everyone's planned main, to get a general idea what's going to be online? *Obviously Klue's will be Pain*, I'm going to roll with Kakazu.



Damn you - you are absolutely correct. 

PS3 or Xbox360?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

PS3      .


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Now we just need the second trailer.
> 
> So who is everyone's planned main, to get a general idea what's going to be online? Obviously Klue's will be Pain, I'm going to roll with Kakazu.


 I will play with every one, see who has the coolest moves although right now I'm thinking SM Naruto unless by some god damn miracle Minato is in this game.


----------



## Deathgun (May 24, 2010)

ps3.

I'm gonna lion punch everyone online with Hinata .


----------



## shyakugaun (May 24, 2010)

Best Naruto game period, made pics into a slideshow =]


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2010)

new trailer


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Edit:Was just my ps3.

Speak of the devil though.

Awesome stuff, sadly no Killer Bee or Sage Naruto shown, but looking great.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It not working for me.


click the video section and its the second video.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2010)

New Trailer is super awesome.

I was hoping to see a bit of Naruto vs. Pain, but I can't complain. Unfortunately, still no sign of Konan.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Who is that?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2010)

first look and interview


----------



## Dim Mak (May 24, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> first look and interview


Well that interview sucked.


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

Jiraiya's a beast and Pain looks fairly interesting


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> first look and interview



Takashi is Kakashi, I presume?



Booya Kun said:


> Well that interview sucked.



Yeah, but it's better than nothing, I suppose.

I'm elated to hear of the greater attention reportedly given to the Story Mode. I felt the boss battles of the first title, was definitely a highlight - for me at least.

It's interesting to see Storm twist the course of battle, with quick time sequences, that allow the user to have some limited effect on what occurs next.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (May 24, 2010)

The trailer in HD


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2010)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> The trailer in HD



Oh sweet Zombie Jesus, yes! 


*Spoiler*: _Shinra Tensei_ 









*Spoiler*: _Female Pain_


----------



## shyakugaun (May 24, 2010)

jesus Christ


----------



## Si Style (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, I call bullshit on SquareEnix saying they can't remake FF7 'cos of hand-painted backgrounds.

Right now, I don't have a big opinion on this game but that impartial opinion is an underlyingly optimistic one. Basically, we've been promised a lot and we've made logical speculation to much - I just don't want to be too disappointed.

My biggest fears are:
- "You get to switch between three characters using the shoulder buttons" does not in fact mean a tag team style; that was worded terribly if this happens and quite frankly if you hit R1 or L1 to cycle your characters, how to you summon them as simple support to defend or use kunai, as has been suggested by scans. How did Marvel vs Capcom do it and can it translate to this control system?
- "18 fully destructible environments" are not available for 2 players
- "Simplified control system" does not implement the potential for more than 1 jutsu per character

If I'm wrong, my housemates will not get the TV for weeks.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2010)

*More Snap Shots*:


*Spoiler*: _Gamaken_


----------



## Gene (May 24, 2010)

I just want to ask what are the (so far) known improvements gamplay-wise for UNS2. 

I personally wasn't fond of how UNS played, but I can't deny that the latest UNS2 trailer looked pretty sweet so my interest in this sequel has piqued.


----------



## Jaga (May 24, 2010)

holy shit this game is hotter then Megan Fox!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Like that's hard to do.


----------



## Fatality (May 24, 2010)

FUCK? FUCK! FUCK!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2010)

Jiraiya is doing the Ultimate Rasengan whit not Sage mode to God Real so my gues is that it will be his Ultimate.


i hope they still gave him the fire rasengan.


----------



## Nakiro (May 24, 2010)

This stuff looks great, Shikamaru also looks pretty cool, I am pleased. =)


----------



## Hyperbolic (May 24, 2010)

Quote from gamespot first look:



> Other controls for fighting have been updated. Though we weren't shown what the exact changes were, we were told that they would be *simplified *and much more intuitive than before.



lol wut?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2010)

New trailer's so sick.


----------



## Hyperbolic (May 24, 2010)

OH man, I just read from the GS firstlook "You can choose up to three characters for each battle, switching between them with the shoulder buttons." That's awesome.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 24, 2010)

sanjt said:


> OH man, I just read from the GS firstlook "You can choose up to three characters for each battle, switching between them with the shoulder buttons." That's awesome.


 This is joke?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (May 24, 2010)

I was really hoping to see some Dei action in the trailer, but still great nonetheless.


----------



## Nightmarish (May 24, 2010)

I assume that the game will end after Pein going away. So we wont get to play with Raikage. Sadly guys like Shodaime and Nidaime won't appear too.

Hope Yondaime is playable since it appears inside Naruto during the fight with Pein.

Switching between 3 members will be "meh" since will be a tekken tag kind of game. And i'm glad there won't be 2 player mode since it's a nonsense to have split screen if one is on the ground and the other in a top of a montain.

Anyway..... ONLINE MODE w00t!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 24, 2010)

I guess this confirms multiple ougis. Naruto's original ougi from the previous video seemed to be a Tajuu Kage Bunshin related attack and now, as we suspected of course, FRS is one too so I guess you can switch between which ougi you want to bring out. Pretty cool. 

Awesome trailer. I can't wait for this game. The game being more simple than before though? What? The boss battle amount being 3x the length of the former game though is amazing. 

They've listened to us. This is going to be amazing.


----------



## Usubaa (May 24, 2010)

> And i'm glad there won't be 2 player mode


Wait... wut?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 24, 2010)

Holy shit that trailer is awesome.

I must have this game.

Can't wait to go online as Pein and Kakuzu.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Holy shit that trailer is awesome.
> 
> I must have this game.
> 
> Can't wait to go online as Pein and *Kakuzu*.


Honestly, fuck Pein, SM naruto and SM Jiraiya, i'm looking forward to playing Kakuzu more then any character.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Honestly, fuck Pein, SM naruto and SM Jiraiya, i'm looking forward to playing Kakuzu more then any character.



Fuck all of the aforementioned ninja, Kakuzu too; I'm looking forward to playing with Ino more than any other character.

Inundated with Flowers > ALL!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2010)

Klue said:


> Fuck all of the aforementioned ninja, Kakuzu too; I'm looking forward to playing with Ino more than any other character.
> 
> Inundated with Flowers > ALL!


Very well then, we shall have to have a fight of epic proportions that will rattle and shake the very foundations of the known universe!!


----------



## Fatality (May 24, 2010)

Kakuzu looks so fucking hax.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Potential Story Mode Battles*:

Naruto & Sakura vs. Kakashi
Gaara vs. Deidara
Sasori vs. Kankurou
Team Gai vs. Kisame Clone
Team Kakashi vs. Itachi Clone
Team Gai vs. Team Gai Clones
Sakura & Chiyo vs. Sasori
Naruto & Kakashi vs. Deidara
Team Kakashi vs. Kabuto & Orochimaru
Four Tailed Jinchuuriki Naruto vs. Orochimaru
Team Kakashi vs. Sasuke
Team Asuma vs. Kakuzu & Hidan
Team Kakashi vs. Hidan & Kakuzu
Shikamaru Nara vs. Hidan
Naruto vs. Kakuzu
Sasuke vs. Orochimaru
Sasuke vs. Deidara
Jiraiya vs. Pain
Sasuke vs. Itachi
Team Hawk vs. Killerbee
Kakashi vs. Pain
Sage Naruto vs. Pain

Including an exploration on battles unseen, or that hadn't quite taken place but could have: 

_Sasuke vs. 1000 Fodder Ninjas, Sasuke vs. Suigetsu, Sasuke & Suigetsu vs. Karin or CS Fodder, Sasuke - Suigetsu - Karin vs. Juugo, Tsunade vs. Pain, etc._


----------



## Gabe (May 24, 2010)

new trailer looks good. wonder if sage naruto and killer bee will be shown in another trailer maybe in E3. sage jiriaya and pain look awesome in the game. and the summoning battle as well. maybe we will be able to fully control them in battle.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2010)

sanjt said:


> OH man, I just read from the GS firstlook "You can choose up to three characters for each battle, switching between them with the shoulder buttons." That's awesome.



You probably missed the developer video interview, but it confirmed what we already knew: The support system is exactly the same.

No switching of characters.


----------



## Litho (May 25, 2010)

Ps3
and I'll be maining Sasori OR Pain OR Gaara OR Itachi. depends.
cool trailer


----------



## Cero6 (May 25, 2010)

any given date for the release of this game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2010)

BAD ASS ! ME want the game, NAO !


----------



## Nightmarish (May 25, 2010)

Can't wait to master Itachi/Kakashi jutsus and go online pwn.


----------



## Hyperbolic (May 25, 2010)

Klue said:


> You probably missed the developer video interview, but it confirmed what we already knew: The support system is exactly the same.
> 
> No switching of characters.



Yeah, I realised that afterwards  That was a pretty big blunder by the editor.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 25, 2010)

anyone else hope that the E3 trailer will have some Sage Mode Naruto vs Pain and some shots of Killer Bee? *Prays for Samual L. Jackson voicing Bee*


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2010)

Cero6 said:


> any given date for the release of this game?



September 1st, hopefully. It's the only *Fall* release date we were given.

Amazon claims it will release during the 17th of August.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 25, 2010)

That's what's more annoying then anything, we really don't have a solid release date yet.


----------



## me2004 (May 25, 2010)

For some reason I doubt that there will be nothing more than a teaser with regards to Pein vs SM Naruto at E3. If this game comes out late Sept. - early Oct. than I would say they're reserving that for TGS in Sept. At E3, I'm guessing they'll show 1 or 2 full boss battles and hopefully give info on gameplay mechanics (# of jutsus, transformations...). 

Don't mean to burst bubbles but if you lower your expectations, you will be highly satisfied.

Awesome trailer btw!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (May 25, 2010)

I'm was hoping for a better trailer to be honest. They could have shown a lot more characters instead they just focused on Kakuzu, hidan, Pain, Naruto and Jiraiya. I'm glad that we're getting an online mode. Hopefully it will run without much lag. Story mode also looks decent.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2010)

I'm glad I decided on Kakazu, it looks like they are focusing on making him a very unique and full character.


----------



## destinator (May 25, 2010)

According to the latest blog update the next PV is getting done now for next month (so most likely E3).


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2010)

I hope they release a demo on PSN again, so we can send in some constructive criticism again.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 25, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope they release a demo on PSN again, so we can send in some constructive criticism again.


Here's to hoping one comes out for the 360 as well.


----------



## Nakiro (May 25, 2010)

Didn't notice Kiba there, nice catch, saw Yamato though. =p


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 25, 2010)

Yeah that's a good catch, i didn't notice either of them. Hell i though Yamato was Shika when i first saw the trailer.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2010)

destinator said:


> According to the latest blog update the next PV is getting done now for next month (so most likely E3).



Blog? Where at?


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 25, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm glad that we're getting an online mode. Hopefully it will run without much lag.


 In other words you have no idea what lag is or what causes it.


----------



## me2004 (May 25, 2010)

Klue said:


>



Thanx for posting that ,
 was on another forum and someone said they were in the trailer. Must have watched it like 4 times, but didn't see them....that ends that dispute


----------



## Razu09 (May 25, 2010)

New Interview Confirms Taka and Pain Invasion Arc


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 25, 2010)

new article


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2010)

Oh yes Link, thank you!


*Edit:* Wait, this article sucks. 

Thanks though.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (May 25, 2010)

gametrailers interview!!
-The story goes up to Pain Invasion arc
-Sasuke is a main char for his part of the story
-English voice overs not for all the characters (!?) not that we care but still


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 25, 2010)

Nice 

Playing as Sasuke though is gonna suck.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Nice
> 
> Playing as Sasuke though is gonna suck.



Not entirely. This all but confirms Killer bee so yeah I'll suffer through that if I get to fight the one of the most badass black characters I've ever seen.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 25, 2010)

Where is the dub up to anyway?

Since apparently not all characters will get English VAs.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Where is the dub up to anyway?
> 
> Since apparently not all characters will get English VAs.



Dub is up to right before the meeting up with Orochimaru so yeah its going way ahead but this isnt the first Naruto game to skip ahead of the dub thats come stateside (Wii games anyone?)


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2010)

More Characters, more movies, greater interactivity during story play, more - as well as - bigger boss battles; what else have they added to the sequel, anything new perhaps?


----------



## Superior (May 25, 2010)

When Is The Demo Coming Out? He Mentioned It.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2010)

Don't know, he didn't mention it.


----------



## Superior (May 25, 2010)

I Recall Him Saying It. Maybe I Misheard.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 25, 2010)

i hope they do what they did with Ultimate ninja storm 1 and have the demo playable at Anime Expo


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2010)

Yeah he said the demo will Naruto and Sakura vs Kakashi.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 26, 2010)

I wonder what ougi they will give Tenten. She was awesome in Storm 1.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 26, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I wonder what ougi they will give Tenten. She was awesome in Storm 1.


Not sure really, i think we're looking at multiple Ougi's anyway, all i know is it will be very, very painful.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Where is the dub up to anyway?
> 
> Since apparently not all characters will get English VAs.


um no he did not said that. he said all character will have English and japanese voices.


----------



## Vyse (May 26, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> um no he did not said that. he said all character will have English and japanese voices.



He said _almost_ all of them.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 26, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> In other words you have no idea what lag is or what causes it.


How does that sentece tell you that I don't know what lag is? It depends on game developers how the online mode is. if you compare for example street fighter 4 with kof 12 online mode you'll see that sf is much better. that's because capcom took more time in developing the online mode. why am I even explaining myself to you. do you even know what lag is.

ofcourse lag depends on different reagions and such but it can also be the developers fault


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> He said _almost_ all of them.


he said it after he say all of them will have both tracks and he dint specify it was the English track ,it could be the japanese track.


----------



## Legend (May 26, 2010)

I cant wait to play im gonna use the original va's


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> he said it after he say all of them will have both tracks and he dint specify it was the English track ,it could be the japanese track.



It will most likely be the English track, especially if they haven't cast the actors for the roles in the dub yet.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 26, 2010)

Keith David as Bee would be the best thing ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Keith David as Raikage would be the best thing ever.



Would be better like that. 

But either one would be awesome with his voice.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2010)

Corran said:


> It will most likely be the English track, especially if they haven't cast the actors for the roles in the dub yet.


um no Jiraiya and Gamabunta had tentative voices in a ultimate ninja game til they got their current voice actors.

second months ago Viz confirmed they finished dubbing the Sasuke vs Itachi fight meaning that they already in the Pain arc at dubbing.


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2010)

3 weeks until E3! The wait is killer.


----------



## Andre (May 26, 2010)

I just saw the latest trailers. Fucking nice. I see they added online mode. Good, I was a beast with Rock Lee in the first one and is going to kick some ass with him online. We can use Sage Mode Naruto, too? I gotta get this game.


----------



## Gabe (May 26, 2010)

Andre said:


> I just saw the latest trailers. Fucking nice. I see they added online mode. Good, I was a beast with Rock Lee in the first one and is going to kick some ass with him online. We can use Sage Mode Naruto, too? I gotta get this game.



yeah sage naruto will be in the game


----------



## Rannic (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully they will have a option for Japanese voices.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Would be better like that.
> 
> But either one would be awesome with his voice.



Yeah Keith David would work as Raikage but this is what I hear when I read Killer Bee


----------



## Fireball (May 27, 2010)

the trailer was hype 



Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: _Female Pain_




but the snake-tailed chameleon looks pitiful


----------



## Kenshi (May 27, 2010)

Hey! Gess what?!  DESTRUCTIBLE ARENAS!


----------



## Deathgun (May 27, 2010)

Kenshi said:


> Hey! Gess what?!  DESTRUCTIBLE ARENAS!



One's i see it i will belive it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 27, 2010)

Maybe you get to play has Pein in the invasion arc


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 27, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Maybe you get to play has Pein in the invasion arc



Controlling Pain in Konoha = Awesome !

Time to fuck Konoha's shit up !


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2010)

So the third person for story mode will probably be Jiraiya.


----------



## Cero6 (May 27, 2010)

moremindlessviolence said:


> Hopefully they will have a option for Japanese voices.



did ultimate ninja storm 1 have that option?


----------



## Deathgun (May 27, 2010)

Cero6 said:


> did ultimate ninja storm 1 have that option?



Yes it did.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 27, 2010)

Japanese voices are already confirmed, check the gametrailers interview and also destructible arenas confirmed as well. You can see that in one of the scans. Sakura punches a hole in the ground and the next image show that the hole is still there while Sakura and Kakashi are continuing their fight. If I can find the image I'll post it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2010)

Fireball said:


> the trailer was hype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i did not expected the summons to be giant in gameplay,they only will appear as giant in Cut scenes and Special jutsus.


----------



## Litho (May 27, 2010)

Euhm, what was that about a card system? I would not be amused if the online mode was like a TCG xD 
Seriously want this game though.


----------



## Rannic (May 27, 2010)

I am just fr some gameplay now and some enligh enlightenment enment on the storymode


----------



## T.D.A (May 27, 2010)

this game looks like it'll be sick. NF online battle


----------



## Hyperbolic (May 27, 2010)

Some very short gameplay footage from a guy on a dutch site who played NUNS2



It's  at 5:25. The guy says it really fluid and it feels exactly like the anime. 

It looks very slick indeed.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 27, 2010)

sanjt said:


> Some very short gameplay footage from a guy on a dutch site who played NUNS2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My jaw dropped, 13 seconds was enough.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2010)

First footage of the demo, good.


----------



## Fireball (May 27, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i did not expected the summons to be giant in gameplay,they only will appear as giant in Cut scenes and Special jutsus.



well, neither did i but it could be a bit larger at least. though nothing serious just something i noticed watching the trailer. i am still looking forward to it


----------



## Vyse (May 27, 2010)

That footage looked awesome. Especially liked the water effects.


----------



## Rannic (May 27, 2010)

sanjt said:


> Some very short gameplay footage from a guy on a dutch site who played NUNS2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really can't wait now. I'm going to build a time machine so i can get it and play it now.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (May 27, 2010)

Great vid Sanjt.

360 huh? I must say that I'm pleased. The fact that jutsu aren't action stopping segments but integrated and properly dodge-able is a major plus. I'm a little excited.


----------



## Litho (May 27, 2010)

Looks fun, and really pretty, I wanna drink the water!


----------



## valerian (May 27, 2010)

What were the other games called? They looked interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, for some reason I thought Warcraft 3 when I saw it.


----------



## Litho (May 27, 2010)

One is called Enslaved, somewhat based on the same chinese story that influenced the beginning of dragon ball. The other game I don't know.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 27, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> this game looks like it'll be sick. NF online battle


Me 'n Klue all ready called dibs on the first Universe shattering NF match, Kakuzu Vs. Ino


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2010)

So Kakashi can only use the Water Dragon Technique during his boss battle?


----------



## lo0p (May 27, 2010)

Wow, so that vid pretty much confirmed that support character spam will be alive and well in this game.  Same L and R buttons with timers for whatever two support characters you choose.  I'm glad that I'll be able to have that epic duel between Sasuke with Kirin and Itachi with Susanoo but bummed that I'll be seeing random characters pop out to stop or start combos every 10 seconds.  And it wasn't an option in the first Storm or Accel 2 so it probably won't be an option in this one, either.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 27, 2010)

Even if they lack an option to not use support i won't mind too much. I'll be having too much fun kicking ass without it.


----------



## Usubaa (May 27, 2010)

No option to leave out support characters?

Sasuke: Okay Suigetsu, Karin, Juugo... Itachi is mine. Leave us.
*only Sasuke and Itachi remain*
Sasuke: You're going to die, Itachi
*fight starts, gets all dramatic*
*SUIGETSU POPS OUT*
Suigetsu:*trollface* HAI GAIZ LOLOL! *attacks Itachi*
Sasuke and Itachi: FFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## Razu09 (May 27, 2010)

lo0p said:


> Wow, so that vid pretty much confirmed that support character spam will be alive and well in this game.  Same L and R buttons with timers for whatever two support characters you choose.  I'm glad that I'll be able to have that epic duel between Sasuke with Kirin and Itachi with Susanoo but bummed that I'll be seeing random characters pop out to stop or start combos every 10 seconds.  And it wasn't an option in the first Storm or Accel 2 so it probably won't be an option in this one, either.



Supports actually have a solid purpose for once in this game. In most or some shippuden battles, the main focused team had to work together in order to win.

Supports are ment to help you out, they can help make an opening or become your shield. 

If you don't like Supports that much then don't activate them and just handle your opponent along with his/her supports. I don't care if there is no option, I don't find it worth whinning over. Besides, its just a game.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 27, 2010)

*Youtube'd It *


----------



## Superior (May 27, 2010)

Wish There Was Alittle More, But It Looks Good.


----------



## Rannic (May 27, 2010)

Superior said:


> Wish There Was Alittle More, But It Looks Good.



The footage we saw has satisfied me for a at least three weeks.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> this game looks like it'll be sick. NF online battle



Who is gonna organize the tournaments?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2010)

I'll bring my most brokeneffective findings.


----------



## Rannic (May 27, 2010)

Corran said:


> Who is gonna organize the tournaments?



Anyone who has the time, because they also have to take in to consideration the game is Multi-plat now so some would have to organize for Xbox 360 and PS3


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

^Everyone should just get the PS3 version then


----------



## Rannic (May 27, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^Everyone should just get the PS3 version then



They should that the version I'm getting. Sadly not everyone knows the luxury of owning a PS3.:ho


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

I think its a good bet if you got the first Storm you have a PS3 so I think the majority will be on PS3 anyway


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> They should that the version I'm getting. Sadly not everyone knows the luxury of owning a PS3.:ho



Sadly not everyone knows the luxury of owning both consoles, im getting it on both


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> Sadly not everyone knows the luxury of owning both consoles, im getting it on both



My bro is getting the 360 version so I might enter on both end


----------



## Nakiro (May 28, 2010)

They won't be identical versions.. you just watch.. 
Once an exclusive becomes a multi, there's usually a catch. 

Not to mention x360 usually ends up with a shorter stick.. most of the time now.


----------



## Corran (May 28, 2010)

I think it will be better on PS3 just because its the lead platform and the developer has more experience with it.


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

We will probably get some exclusive content like the joker on batman arkham asylum.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2010)

or it will end up like bayonetta


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> or it will end up like bayonetta



God I hope not cause that was just awful.


----------



## Corran (May 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> or it will end up like bayonetta



So it will be great on PS3 but aweful on 360?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2010)

why so much fanboyism


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> So it will be great on PS3 but aweful on 360?



Hopefully it done justice on both systems cause the xbox 360 need a good looking Naruto game cause broken bond was meh.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Hopefully it done justice on both systems cause the xbox 360 need a good looking Naruto game cause broken bond was meh.



the character models were meh, but the enviorments were amazing


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> the character models were meh, but the enviorments were amazing


 This



Corran said:


> So it will be great on PS3 but aweful on 360?


no it will be like bayonetta the opposite of what you said


in all seriousness i expect both to be the same in quality


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> in all seriousness i expect both to be the same in quality



This, anyone who thinks otherwise needs to be real


----------



## Corran (May 28, 2010)

^I said what I said because Bayonetta was designed for 360 then ported, the opposite situation for the Storm games 

And yes I expect there to be little difference between them.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2010)

who's to say they ported ? they couldve started storm 2 with the 360 in mind, if i remember right, the lead designer said they were working close with microsoft.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2010)

Worst case scenario is it handles awkwardly with the 360 controler


----------



## Corran (May 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> who's to say they ported ? they couldve started storm 2 with the 360 in mind, if i remember right, the lead designer said they were working close with microsoft.



They probably did but I'm just trying to get the point across they made the engine for PS3 and have more experience with it. But it is definately no Bayonetta situation where they get an entirely different studio to port it 
Worst case is Square Enix style trouble and not doing the game in proper HD  But I doubt it will happen since they are a solid developer it seems.


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> who's to say they ported ? they couldve started storm 2 with the 360 in mind, if i remember right, the lead designer said they were working close with microsoft.



They were probably working close with Microsoft because they are unfamiliar with the 360, it was an PS3 exclusive originally one would think they would use that platform to develop with.


----------



## Nakiro (May 28, 2010)

Whoa, I meant with the content, not the quality of the game. Like someone mentioned, Joker ordeal.


----------



## Corran (May 28, 2010)

But why would there be different content? Batman's Joker situation is pretty rare and I think 360 got that content in the end as DLC.
Storm 1 got free DLC so I don't think there will be any different content between the consoles.


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> But why would there be different content? Batman's Joker situation is pretty rare and I think 360 got that content in the end as DLC.
> Storm 1 got free DLC so I don't think there will be any different content between the consoles.



If there is any it will probably be a timed exclusive on either console.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Whoa, I meant with the content, not the quality of the game. Like someone mentioned, Joker ordeal.



oohh ok, i can agree it happens all the time with both consoles, an who knows each system might get exclusive content


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> oohh ok, i can agree it happens all the time with both consoles, an who knows each system might get exclusive content



Kinda like with Soul Caliber and the whole Darth Vadar Yoda thing.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Kinda like with Soul Caliber and the whole Darth Vadar Yoda thing.



yup, anyway i cant wait to see some real gameplay from E3, an god i hope Bee & Minato are in


----------



## Cero6 (May 28, 2010)

Im kinda confused, amazon says the game is gonna release on sep28, while i read here that its going to release on aug17, can anyone confirm the release date?


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

Cero6 said:


> Im kinda confused, amazon says the game is gonna release on sep28, while i read here that its going to release on aug17, can anyone confirm the release date?



No one knows for sure cause GameStop says September 1st. All we know is that it will be released in fall.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Kinda like with Soul Caliber and the whole Darth Vadar Yoda thing.





shyakugaun said:


> yup, anyway i cant wait to see some real gameplay from E3, an god i hope Bee & Minato are in



360 should get Bee and the PS3 should get Minato


----------



## Corran (May 28, 2010)

I really don't want exclusive characters  Especially if the each get a MAJOR character. It wouldn't be fair at all especially for the story mode.
The examples people are using for exclusive contect for games is not very convincing for an anime game like this. Did DBZ games get exclusive content for each version?
The Soul Caliber example is a very bad example since the Soul Caliber games have always had exclusive characters for different consoles. Also the characters included never have an impact on the story and come from completely different franchises.
Most other times for exclusive "Characters" is just skins for multiplayer. Eg Gears and Killzone characters in LP2. Don't know about you but I can't see Marcus Fenix or a Helghast fighting ninjas


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> yup, anyway i cant wait to see some real gameplay from E3, an god i hope Bee & Minato are in



With the other Hokages.


----------



## Super Naruto (May 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> 360 should get Bee and the PS3 should get Minato



Nah;

Both consoles should get the same content.


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> Nah;
> 
> Both consoles should get the same content.



If there has to be extra content there should like the hokage for dlc,


----------



## Mitzko101 (May 28, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Gotta be kidding me?  Xbox360 :S whata? anyway gonna get it on PS3 free online if it has online play xD Thanks Des
> 
> -LS-
> 
> EDIT: Is that a RasenShuriken? or just Odamaa Rasengan? if it is RasenShuriken then YEEES xD


samething i have my ways..


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

not working.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 28, 2010)

30 hour storymode


----------



## Superior (May 28, 2010)

^ That sounds pretty good.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Wow, 30 hours? Thats awesome!


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> 30 hour storymode



Can anyone get that translated? What is that? French? Spanish?


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2010)

Anything else noteworthy in that article?


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> 30 hour storymode



They're not skimping on story this time around, thats good to hear.


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

The result reached by CyberConnect2 is frankly astonishing: the accuracy of polygonal models is enviable, and even backgrounds affect levels of pure excellence through direct collaboration with Studio Pierrot (Japanese or study that makes the anime). The real wonder is still around to see the splendor in motion animations, smooth, amazing, really make a difference and help to make the effect even more sumptuous whole. Stuff, to say the word editor.

We still a step back and go to investigate aspects of playful title in question. As outlined by Hiroshi Matsuyama, the president of CyberConnect2 nice (imagine a sort of hyperactive Japanese goblin and always ready with a little scream and movements to emphasize absurd what is happening on screen), Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 acts as a "Dynamic Action Battle Game "or something more of a classic 1 on 1 fighting.


Maybe not amazing but still just as true, the game will arrive on Xbox 360 (and no difference between the two versions!).
Not only will it fights against 3 3 (with a main character and two assistants chosen from a roster of 40 wrestlers), but the battles are incredibly exciting and spectacular: between attacks unthinkable and devastating moves, you'll fight so dynamic range QTE from fighting games and, in a thrilling play fully interactive anime. Expect incredible duels short interspersed with multi-stage cutscene of intermission, able to alter shots and destroy the arena of play and more.


The most important battles of the series will obviously be replicated in the form of boss battle monuments.
The focus of the game is not in any event exclusively focused on the action and battle: the storyline followed from this is completely new (suffice to say that one of the costumes worn by Naruto has not yet appeared on TV in Japan!), And respond to criticism of the prequels by fans, the narrative in this round was far from neglected. You will then be able to meet a myriad of characters and yet, you can freely explore the rich universe of Naruto, leaving the boundaries of the Hidden Leaf Village to explore distant lands.

With an estimated longevity of the adventure mode around 20-30 hours, support to the challenges online against players from all corners of the globe and a great attention to detail, Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 seems to have all the credentials to present as an exceptional game. If this is the effect on a person insensitive to the charm of the nine-tailed fox, imagine what could be a fan ..

This is the translated article it was in Italian.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Important stuff in bold. Rest is adjectives and shit.



Kakashi Sensei said:


> The result reached by CyberConnect2 is frankly astonishing: the accuracy of polygonal models is enviable, and even backgrounds affect levels of pure excellence through *direct collaboration with* Studio Pierrot (Japanese or *study that makes the anime*). The real wonder is still around to see the splendor in *motion animations, smooth, amazing*, really make a difference and help to make the effect even more sumptuous whole. Stuff, to say the word editor.
> 
> We still a step back and go to investigate aspects of playful title in question. As outlined by Hiroshi Matsuyama, the president of CyberConnect2 nice (imagine a sort of hyperactive Japanese goblin and always ready with a little scream and movements to emphasize absurd what is happening on screen), Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 acts as a "*Dynamic Action Battle Game* "or *something more of a classic 1 on 1 fighting*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Important stuff in bold. Rest is adjectives and shit.



Thanks for doing it I was to lazy to :sweat


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Thanks for doing it I was to lazy to :sweat



No problem, we don't all have that much time


----------



## Litho (May 29, 2010)

PS3 should get the sage of the six paths and X360 should get Moegi.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 29, 2010)

American Shonen Jump wil have a new article on Ninja Storm 2 next week


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> PS3 should get the sage of the six paths and X360 should get Moegi.



Really? xD



Anyone think the alternate costumes for Pein should be his Prism hologram? that'd be sick.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 29, 2010)

Just watched a video on Xbox Live regarding the Namco Bandai event in Barcelona. The producer of NUNS 2 said that the European gamers will get the game earlier than the Japanese. No precise date given.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> 30 hour storymode


i bet it wont be that long.





MyNindoForever said:


> Can anyone get that translated? What is that? French? Spanish?


lol by the URL .it you can tell is Italian


----------



## Vyse (May 29, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Just watched a video on Xbox Live regarding the Namco Bandai event in Barcelona. The producer of NUNS 2 said that the European gamers will get the game earlier than the Japanese. No precise date given.



Great news, just like it was with NUNS1.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> American Shonen Jump wil have a new article on Ninja Storm 2 next week



Thank you sweet Jesus. 

We'll have a bit of new news hopefully by Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Undead (May 29, 2010)

I'm gonna wipe you all out with my asum asuma skills.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2010)

how is 30 hours impressive..

i remember first psp game.. it was repetitive battles for 100 floors or some shit like that..  even the best games have 10 hours worth of play.. i dunno i am skeptic..


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 29, 2010)

Khris said:


> how is 30 hours impressive..
> 
> i remember first psp game.. it was repetitive battles for 100 floors or some shit like that..  even the best games have 10 hours worth of play.. i dunno i am skeptic..



Same here

Even worse I dont want to play 30hours to have every character for vs.

Hell am lazy give me all characters and justu's from the get go


----------



## Vyse (May 29, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Same here
> 
> Even worse I dont want to play 30hours to have every character for vs.
> 
> Hell am lazy give me all characters and justu's from the get go



Makes one wonder why you are playing video games to begin with.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Makes one wonder why you are playing video games to begin with.



Not everyone has time, maybe?

Not that I mind, however.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 29, 2010)

20-30, not bad.

I got through NUNS1 story pretty quickly, I just don't want filler like them forcing you to find Konohamaru again.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (May 29, 2010)

It's a fighting game.  Why do people want a long story mode?  It's about the fighting.  You know the story already.  Give me a few battles and a few boss fights and that's really all I want as far as "story" so that I can jump straight into fighting.


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> 20-30, not bad.
> 
> I got through NUNS1 story pretty quickly, I just don't want filler like them forcing you to find Konohamaru again.



I hope they took that and them secret scrolls out.


----------



## Deathgun (May 29, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> *I hope they took them secret scrolls out.*



*Fucking THIS^^^^.*


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 29, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Makes one wonder why you are playing video games to begin with.



30 hours on a rpg no problem.
30 hours actually playing wih all characters already unlocked no problem.

30 hours to actually unlock characters for a fighting game!!! Sorry thats a bit much

Its simple math

the 30 hours I spend trying to unlock all characters is 30 hours I could have spent with my daughter or girlfriend. And then I still have to factor in the time that I want to play with said characters.

Its all about time management.


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> 30 hours on a rpg no problem.
> 30 hours actually playing wih all characters already unlocked no problem.
> 
> 30 hours to actually unlock characters for a fighting game!!! Sorry thats a bit much
> ...


Lucky for me I don't have a daughter and my girlfriend plays video games.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 29, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> the 30 hours I spend trying to unlock all characters is 30 hours I could have spent with my daughter or girlfriend.



Why don't you just do that then?


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 29, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> 30 hours on a rpg no problem.
> 30 hours actually playing wih all characters already unlocked no problem.
> 
> 30 hours to actually unlock characters for a fighting game!!! Sorry thats a bit much
> ...


You could, oh I don't know, brake it up so you only play at night, or right before you go to work.


----------



## Razu09 (May 29, 2010)

20-30 hours of Story is fucking epic!
CC2's main focus is giving the fans a much better story mode than UNS1. This is awesome!

I enjoy a nice long story mode and the feel of unlocking characters and collectives along the way. 

If people just want the game with everything already unlocked, they'll get bored of the game quickly and then say it sucks later on. If you need time, then make some time for yourself. Its not a overwhelmingly difficult thing to do.


----------



## Litho (May 29, 2010)

Time is an illusion anyway! As long as the story mode is better and more fun I don't care if it's 30 hours. Seems like there'll be more exploring and Hidden Leaf Village looks really nice. Bosses were pretty fun last time, and now they'll be even more awesome. I don't mind minigames in Konoha but finding team Ebisu is a drag, and so are the freakin' scrolls. And catching that dog.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 29, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> 30 hours on a rpg no problem.
> 30 hours actually playing wih all characters already unlocked no problem.
> 
> 30 hours to actually unlock characters for a fighting game!!! Sorry thats a bit much
> ...


 
Yeah, I gotta agree with this. I'm also a pretty busy person so it's going to take a month at least to unlock all the characters.


----------



## Slam (May 29, 2010)

Ningen said:


> It's a fighting game.  Why do people want a long story mode?  It's about the fighting.  You know the story already.  Give me a few battles and a few boss fights and that's really all I want as far as "story" so that I can jump straight into fighting.



That logic only really works when the gameplay is good.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 29, 2010)

Razu09 said:


> 20-30 hours of Story is fucking epic!
> CC2's main focus is giving the fans a much better story mode than UNS1. This is awesome!
> 
> I enjoy a nice long story mode and the feel of unlocking characters and collectives along the way.
> ...



The essence of this game is a fighting game. 30 hours of story is cool. But spending 30 hours to unlock characters not so.. 



UltimateDeadpool said:


> Yeah, I gotta agree with this.
> 
> I'm also a pretty busy person so *it's going to take a month at least *to unlock all the characters.





MyNindoForever thats how I am getting thru Final Fantasy


----------



## shyakugaun (May 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> Thank you sweet Jesus.
> 
> We'll have a bit of new news hopefully by Monday/Tuesday.



i think the mag comes out on the 5th


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 29, 2010)

30 hours is a nice number for me. I work but i still find time to do shit like play mah Video Games.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 29, 2010)

30 hour is too much for me, that means it'll take een longer to unlock all characters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2010)

so why is 15 hours worth of story mode bad again?

30 hours seems a lot.. not that i won't play it.. but i hope it doesn't get repetitive.. its actually my only concern in a 30 hour story mode.. 

of course i'd hate for all characters to be unlocked from the get go, it was the only bad thing in super street fighter iv..


----------



## Ice Prince (May 29, 2010)

I'd say 30 hours is just an average estimate honestly.  

Like when Final Fantasy XII came out, game reviews said you would need at least "blah blah" hours to complete the game.  I ended up doing it in like 20 hours less than what most stated (and that was beating and unlocking everything).  

So again, I'd say it is just a rough estimate for the average gamer.  Not everyone plays at the same pace, so I would honestly expect most people to probably end up being able to complete story mode in like 12-15 hours.

Either way, I like the concept.  I think story mode, at least thus far, looks like it will be pretty fun from what we've seen.  As long as no fights are insanely ridiculous, I'll be just fine.  Besides, unlocking characters like that is the best approach--gives you a reason to finish it, afterall.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 29, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Either way, I like the concept.  I think story mode, at least thus far, looks like it will be pretty fun from what we've seen.  As long as no fights are insanely ridiculous, I'll be just fine.  *Besides, unlocking characters like that is the best approach--gives you a reason to finish it, afterall.*


This. I hardly play story mode with other fighters. But then again, I'm a KOF, SNK player.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 29, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> This. I hardly play story mode with other fighters. But then again, I'm a KOF, SNK player.


The only series i play, where the whole series hinges on that game mind you, are Tekken and Mortal Kombat and from my perspective they both have decent stories. Naruto isn't hinged on a game to play the story out, that's why i can say i look forward to the story, i just don't look forward to running around doing useless shit.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (May 29, 2010)

Kakuzu looks...kinda weird 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Talon. (May 29, 2010)

if Ubi is making the next one, theres no doubt its coming to xbox. i demand ezio and altair tho


----------



## Fatality (May 29, 2010)

They better have a better background music in the village and less fuckign scrolls,.


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

I wonder how the trophies will play into the gameplay and story.


----------



## Nakiro (May 30, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I wonder how the trophies will play into the gameplay and story.



Collect 1,000 scrolls.
Collect 5,000 scrolls. 
Collect 10,000 scrolls.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (May 30, 2010)

I heard the demo is being release in june, i hope they allow online play in the demo.


----------



## Rannic (May 30, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> I heard the demo is being release in june, i hope they allow online play in the demo.



Hope it true do you have a article.


----------



## Vyse (May 30, 2010)

I´d be happy if there´s a 2 player mode in the demo, just like in the one from NUNS1. But I guess and fear that it´s just the Kakashi boss fight.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 30, 2010)

I'm just wonder how playing with pain will be like, as in will you just have each path as a seperate character or will u be able to control all 6 pains at one, a pray it the latter, i can just see myself obliterating players on line.....


----------



## Rannic (May 30, 2010)

Joakim3 said:


> I'm just wonder how playing with pain will be like, as in will you just have each path as a seperate character or will u be able to control all 6 pains at one, a pray it the latter, i can just see myself obliterating players on line.....



I think only Paths are playable the other are support.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 30, 2010)

30 hours of storymode is fucking nice. It makes unlocking the characters all the more sweeter.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 30, 2010)

That sucks they should have it so you can use all six at once, like being able to  use the current selected "paths" jutsu while the other 5 use taijustu on the opponent, thus you can cycle threw them as you fight, but then again that would be really complicated.....


----------



## shyakugaun (May 30, 2010)

> Naruto fans are also lucky, because this year will see two new games based on the popular franchise. Shippuden Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 for Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, which looks better, with a full story mode that will culminate in the confrontation between Naruto and Pain. The graphics are spectacular and extremely faithful to the original manga, *and will include multiplayer options versus and cooperative modes for up to four players.*



reeeeaaaaalllllyy.....cant be real, anyone know spanish ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 30, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> reeeeaaaaalllllyy.....cant be real, anyone know spanish ?



Confirmed by me. and yes it's written "up to 4 players."


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 30, 2010)

Nice multiplayer


----------



## Corran (May 30, 2010)

Probably mini-game type things for co-op.


----------



## Rannic (May 30, 2010)

That is awesome up to four players can't believe it.


----------



## Razu09 (May 30, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> That is awesome up to four players can't believe it.



They probably were confused with the selected character and the supports choosen with that character. And thought that it was 4 players.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 30, 2010)

Razu09 said:


> They probably were confused with the selected character and the supports choosen with that character. And thought that it was 4 players.



It was announced way back when Storm 2 was 1st hear about, so yeah. It's probably real.


----------



## Razu09 (May 30, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> It was announced way back when Storm 2 was 1st hear about, so yeah. It's probably real.



No that was a confuse mix up with Naruto Shippuden KIzuna Drive PSP, a game that has 4 players and co-op story mode. So its false.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 30, 2010)

4-players would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 30, 2010)

I think four players shouldn't be included yet.. unless...


They take the playing field which is destructible and divide it into two parts. Then you have like.. an action command when you get to a breakable part of the arena, and after a certain button combination you break through the barrier only to find another fight going on between two other people! And then you swap opponents with them! lol


----------



## me2004 (May 30, 2010)

Razu09 said:


> No that was a confuse mix up with Naruto Shippuden KIzuna Drive PSP, a game that has 4 players and co-op story mode. So its false.



Me thinks this is the case here, 4 player/co-op is just too good to be true .


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

me2004 said:


> Me thinks this is the case here, 4 player/co-op is just too good to be true .



I hope its true.


----------



## Kaki (May 31, 2010)

It's all about the 4 players, that would make it a fun party game. 
I feel going 3D was wrong unless they go for 4 player. 

And they will.


----------



## destinator (May 31, 2010)

Cant believe people argue about this... its 1-2 players ever since it was announced.

You dont even need to understand japanese to understand the info boxes of the official pages...


----------



## Hyperbolic (May 31, 2010)

I heard it's 32 players with capture the flag and team deathmatch.

*slowly backs out of the room*


----------



## shyakugaun (May 31, 2010)

32 players !!! OMG cant wait !!!


----------



## lo0p (May 31, 2010)

The gameplay vids posted a few days ago showed how the support character system will be.  Do you really think they'd make four-player matches with two support characters each?  C'mon people *wow, there aren't any 'rolleyes' smilies*

They should've chosen 4 players or more matches and scrapped thew whole support character bs in the first place, but oh well.


----------



## Deathgun (May 31, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> 32 players !!! OMG cant wait !!!



That better be sarcasm.


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2010)

Minato confirmed yet?


----------



## Deathgun (May 31, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Minato confirmed yet?



There?s a good chance of him being in there. But they always keep the good stuff till the last moment.


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Minato confirmed yet?



There is a good chance considering he made a appearance in the Nartuo vs Pain Arc.


----------



## Nakiro (May 31, 2010)

I need some people to play this game casually, I'm not too competitive as far as fighting games go.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 31, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That better be sarcasm.



lol of course it is.....


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I need some people to play this game casually, I'm not too competitive as far as fighting games go.



I can play causal with people if I know that's how they play, but most of the time I very competitive.


----------



## Superior (May 31, 2010)

I wonder who'll have the most spamful attacks.


----------



## Nakiro (May 31, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I can play causal with people if I know that's how they play, but most of the time I very competitive.


I just don't want the whole spam ougi or broken jutsu.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 31, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I need some people to play this game casually, I'm not too competitive as far as fighting games go.


Well, i'm fairly casual when it comes to Fighting games. If i keep losing i'll get pissed but overall it's about the fun of the game.


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

Superior said:


> I wonder who'll have the most spamful attacks.



Probably Itachi or Sasuke Ama or Lee with a taijutsu blitz


----------



## Superior (May 31, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Probably Itachi or Sasuke Ama or Lee with a taijutsu blitz


That's what I was thinking. I'll just use Tsunade Could Be Annoying, If Used Right.


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

Superior said:


> That's what I was thinking. I'll just use Tsunade Could Be Annoying, If Used Right.



Hopefully they make Ino and Sakura fun to play with cause I never play with them.


----------



## Nakiro (May 31, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Hopefully they make Ino and Sakura fun to play with cause I never play with them.


I try to vary it up, I use everyone a bit, probably why I'm not really good with anyone.


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I try to vary it up, I use everyone a bit, probably why I'm not really good with anyone.



Yea but they suck to the point where you are bound to lose either way it goes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2010)

Ino has been good in every game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

True.

Strange considering she pretty much filler.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Ino has been good in every game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Tenten's got the same thing going on as Ino, they make her a beast in the game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 1, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Tenten's got the same thing going on as Ino, they make her a beast in the game.



I know it makes me think that the people who call them weak have gotten there asses handed to them by them so many times


----------



## me2004 (Jun 1, 2010)

Superior said:


> I wonder who'll have the most spamful attacks.



imo Deva-Pein will have the most spamful jutsu, if the manga is anything to go by...his jutsu goes through other jutsus, who wouldn't take advantage of that.


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to buy this game. :ho


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Hopefully they make Ino and Sakura fun to play with cause I never play with them.



Ino was like a God in Storm 1.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2010)

Klue said:


> Ino was like a God in Storm 1.



YES THIS IS SO TRUE 

she's actually my trump card against awakening characters 



sakura aint so bad either..

the only character that really suffered in the 3d conversion was neji..


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Khris said:


> YES THIS IS SO TRUE
> 
> she's actually my trump card against awakening characters
> 
> ...



IMO Neji along with sasuke where two the best players on there, I never lost when I was playing with Neji.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 1, 2010)

hokagesroom tweeted release date


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> hokagesroom tweeted release date



What date did they say.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 1, 2010)

sept. 28th


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> sept. 28th



Thank for the link.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 1, 2010)

Raikage would be the most spammiest and hax character if he were in the game. Him or Minato


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Raikage would be the most spammiest and hax character if he were in the game. Him or Minato



Anyone charater who is all taijutsu is spammable, When I fights some pf my friends and the pick gated lee all they do is spam mad dance same with gai.


----------



## Superior (Jun 1, 2010)

^ That is really annoying, hopefully that'll be easy to counter in this game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome a little over 3 months to go.

Doubt Raikage would be in the game but i have hopes for Minato.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 1, 2010)

Superior said:


> ^ That is really annoying, hopefully that'll be easy to counter in this game.



I know with "Mad Dance of Infinity" Lee or Gai basically teleport from the other side of the board.


----------



## Superior (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, and there isn't much you could do to stop them either.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 2, 2010)

video Interview with the President/CEO of the games dveeloper


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 2, 2010)

me2004 said:


> imo Deva-Pein will have the most spamful jutsu, if the manga is anything to go by...his jutsu goes through other jutsus, who wouldn't take advantage of that.



yeah i could see a LOT of people "shinra tensi" and "bansho tenin" spaming during fights........ and if all six paths can be played at once................... god help the less fortunate..


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 2, 2010)

Jaga said:


> video Interview with the President/CEO of the games dveeloper


Combo attacks with support characters, wonder how that will work out. Oh and Naruto's combos sure looked badass.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wonder if we can use Yugito Nii and transform into the 2 tails cat................ might be interesting


----------



## Klue (Jun 2, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Combo attacks with support characters, wonder how that will work out. Oh and Naruto's combos sure looked badass.



Combo Ougis, maybe?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 3, 2010)

Joakim3 said:


> I wonder if we can use Yugito Nii and transform into the 2 tails cat................ might be interesting



That would be nice.  I do hope the jinchuuriki have some type of role (and since story mode is supposed to be pretty long, I'd say we might get to see her show up). 

I mean, Hidan and Kakuzu made their appearance chasing after her afterall.  It'd be awesome if you could do a match against her.

We'll see I suppose.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 3, 2010)

Jaga said:


> video Interview with the President/CEO of the games dveeloper



It looks like combos are shorter this time around.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 3, 2010)

Graphics look awesome.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 3, 2010)

wish we could see Sakura's whole ougi


----------



## Lord Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Is there Online?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 3, 2010)

Karl said:


> Is there Online?


Yes, and confirmed.


----------



## Blatman (Jun 3, 2010)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!!! Early European release i heard? THANK YOU CYBER CONNECT!

Sorry about that im so excited now! Cryber Connect and Bandai are awesome! They actually care about the European fanbase of Anime/Manga/otaku based products!(Me and friends have to order our NAruto Tcgs on ebay).

Cannot wait now. If anyone wants to know the producer being interviewed said that Storm 2 will be realeased late september/early october in Europe, before even the Japanese release.


----------



## destinator (Jun 3, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Cannot wait now. If anyone wants to know the producer being interviewed said that Storm 2 will be realeased late september/early october in Europe, before even the Japanese release.



Not eactly sure why people so pumped for this. Its exactly like Storm. America and Europe will get the game in the same week, with America getting it on tuesday while Europe gets it on thursday. Japan gets it a few weeks/months later...


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 3, 2010)

destinator said:


> Not eactly sure why people so pumped for this. Its exactly like Storm. America and Europe will get the game in the same week, with America getting it on tuesday while Europe gets it on thursday. Japan gets it a few weeks/months later...



The only real reason i'm getting it is because of online mode.
The first game was fun and all but you can only really enjoy it with some friend.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 3, 2010)

The more i see the more i want....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 4, 2010)

> Strategy Informer: To the untrained eye, Naruto looks similar to the new Dragon Ball Z game- what sets these two apart?
> 
> Hiroshi Matsuyama: The point that is very interesting in the Naruto world is that it's based on real-world events in a fictional environment. What you can see throughout the Naruto story is that the characters aren't becoming very strong for no reason. They're not using superpowers when you don't know why. The heroes are really growing step-by-step, and they're having training, having terrible emotions and passions. This allows them to learn new techniques to grow- like humans actually!



This guy summed up why for me Naruto is N°1.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone think "18 stages" comes from "Training area" and "Destroyed Training area", etc being separately accessible stages?


----------



## Superior (Jun 4, 2010)

I really hope not.


----------



## Blatman (Jun 4, 2010)

Destinator. I'm just happy with the fact that European fans of jap products aren't getting shat on much(demon souls is the only Piss take coming out here on the 25th June!). I mean we got accel 2 before the americans aswell as more things planned to be realeased here as close to the jap date as possible. I'm just pumped that we hardly get shat on anymore lol this was the icing on the cake.


----------



## destinator (Jun 5, 2010)

I can understand that, even though I always imported so its an issue I never really had.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 5, 2010)

The game will include the whole of Naruto Shippuden, from the very beginning, to the episodes that have not yet been broadcast in Japan. The Naruto you can see here is a very special Naruto, and will only be broadcast from this summer in Japan, so it contains three years of content in the game.


did you guys catch that...i think that means Raikage and the other kages!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2010)

Doubt the other Kages would be in the game.

Tsuchikage would be broken as hell.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 5, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> The game will include the whole of Naruto Shippuden, from the very beginning, to the episodes that have not yet been broadcast in Japan. The Naruto you can see here is a very special Naruto, and will only be broadcast from this summer in Japan, so it contains three years of content in the game.
> 
> 
> did you guys catch that...i think that means Raikage and the other kages!



Nah.. they are saying about Sage Naruto which was just shown for like an episode.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 5, 2010)

im pretty sure they mean the whole summer there saying not shown yet right? we've known about sage naruto being in the game so that wouldnt be it. We'll just have to wait i guess


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 5, 2010)

*This game is first Naruto game that I'm really looking forward to play, any news on how the online mode going to be*


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 5, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> im pretty sure they mean the whole summer there saying not shown yet right? we've known about sage naruto being in the game so that wouldnt be it. We'll just have to wait i guess


Just read the thing carefully and don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## destinator (Jun 5, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Just read the thing carefully and don't get ahead of yourself.



Can't agree more... but the cycle repeats with every new game. People expecting content that has been shown just in the latest manga chapter, or stuff that is barely 1-2 months old.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2010)

destinator said:


> Can't agree more... but the cycle repeats with every new game. People expecting content that has been shown just in the latest manga chapter, or stuff that is barely 1-2 months old.



Well, didn't accel 1 come out right around the time the first shippuuden episode was out? It certainly covered more than that part of the anime though. They sometimes do go a bit further ahead of the anime episodes out on the release date, also that interview said this would contain parts of the anime that will show in Japan during the summer so it's gonna be enough content.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Well, didn't accel 1 come out right around the time the first shippuuden episode was out? It certainly covered more than that part of the anime though. They sometimes do go a bit further ahead of the anime episodes out on the release date, also that interview said this would contain parts of the anime that will show in Japan during the summer so it's gonna be enough content.


Yeah, it will go up to the end of Naruto vs Pain, that's about it.

If you look at the Pain in the latest trailer, the summoning Pain is the girl from that arc and not the one Jiraiya fought. 
It's when we see the green chameleon fighting Jiraiya.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2010)

word on the street is that there are some new scans, anyone confirmed this ?


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 5, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> word on the street is that there are some new scans, anyone confirmed this ?


Didn't run into any yet.. all I found was the Naruto PSP scan.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2010)

i want to see killer bee scans for the game


----------



## Rannic (Jun 5, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i want to see killer bee scans for the game



I think they might save that for E3


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2010)

I want a confirmation on the number of Ougis per character.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2010)

There's alot i still wanna here about dammit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> There's alot i still wanna here about dammit.



Like what? Come on, tell us.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 6, 2010)

Klue said:


> I want a confirmation on the number of Ougis per character.



I'll go with 1 per character like usually.. if they are putting 40 brand new characters in then that's all that we're getting. 

The reason we saw Naruto with more variations is because he's fighting Kakashi and that's a boss fight. So they are most probably just custcenes rather then full blown ougis.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 6, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I'll go with 1 per character like usually.. if they are putting 40 brand new characters in then that's all that we're getting.
> 
> The reason we saw Naruto with more variations is because he's fighting Kakashi and that's a boss fight. So they are most probably just custcenes rather then full blown ougis.



Bingo

Weren't we meant to get an American Jump scan or something?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2010)

I just hope Sasori has his Hiruko form


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 6, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> word on the street is that there are some new scans, anyone confirmed this ?


i think that this month viz JUMP Magazine was supposed to have something about STORM 2.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 6, 2010)

Wooa !
Im Gonna get This For PS3 when it comes out .. !


----------



## Si Style (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't done any analysis on the video interview yet, so here we go;

!

0.19 = Look at Naruto at this point, he's surrounded by a transparent sphere. If you look closely behind the interviewer on the left, someone is standing there that's taller than Naruto and Sasuke. A few seconds later Kakashi jumps about for a split second. I think Kakashi's MS is his support move. 

HOWEVER!! On the next shot when Sakura smashes the ground, Kakashi is summoned as well, but he's behind the rocks and there are trails of lighting - So Kakashi also has Raikiri as a support move. I have two theories;

1) Supports have two jutsu, which is greater evidence that we get two jutsu now.
2) The MS is something else to do with the supports having new features, simply because what I've labeled as MS doesn't seem to affect Sasuke despite him being in its range.

0:52 = Some kind of follow up counter here? Naruto seems to combo Sasuke, knocks him to ground but Sasuke is still standing (glowing a little) and Naruto is repelled away? My best guess is that you can now counter combos rather than just use Kawarimi and it actually seems to push them away - Kinda like that small explosive wave from the DBZ Tenkaichi Budokai games.

4.23 = Apparently there is a super jump now. Might be just the way the camera moved; when will interviewers learn that we don't care what they look like and they could just do this as a voice over for the footage.

One thing that does confuse me; he says that the way you use supports works the same way you play your character; so when you summon your support, you get to choose whether they defined you, mellee combo, use a jutsu or use a combination attack with you. But he also goes onto say that the support is DEPENDENT on a "drive gauge" and reacts according to the situation. Massive contradiction - Do we get to choose what our supports do, or does the AI just react to the situation and make a judgment call?

Can't see much else.


----------



## Akira (Jun 6, 2010)

Si Style said:


> I haven't done any analysis on the video interview yet, so here we go;
> 
> !
> 
> 0.19 = Look at Naruto at this point, he's surrounded by a transparent sphere. If you look closely behind the interviewer on the left, someone is standing there that's taller than Naruto and Sasuke. A few seconds later Kakashi jumps about for a split second. I think Kakashi's MS is his support move.



That's Deva path using shinra tensei, you can see the orange hair.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jun 6, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Yes, and confirmed.




Omg nice 

I don't know if anyone posted this clip, oh well..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V7zOrVhnOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superior (Jun 6, 2010)

Someone has posted that already, not a big deal though.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 6, 2010)

Kinda late with the vid. Shot my hopes down hard.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2010)

Si Style said:


> I haven't done any analysis on the video interview yet, so here we go;
> 
> !
> 
> ...


Hmm, hard to tell really. You may be able to pick what jutsu a support uses beforehand and the AI uses the chosen Jutsu as he said, reacting to the situation.


----------



## Andre (Jun 6, 2010)

destinator said:


> Not eactly sure why people so pumped for this. Its exactly like Storm. America and Europe will get the game in the same week, with America getting it on tuesday while Europe gets it on thursday. Japan gets it a few weeks/months later...



I never understood why we get the game first and not Japan. Oh well, why am I complaining?


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 6, 2010)

Andre said:


> I never understood why we get the game first and not Japan. Oh well, why am I complaining?


I think he talked about it in one of the interviews.. something about Naruto still being fresh in Europe so they want to widen the audience. Something along those lines..


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 7, 2010)

new article



CyberConnect2 has listened to fans: online, story mode, more managers and multiplatform.

Two years ago came Shippuden Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm on PS3, the development studio, CyberConnect2, waited for the reactions of anime fans, heard them and took good note to make the necessary changes in the next title.

The result we will see this August, with Shippuden Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, coming to PS3 and Xbox 360. The first of the petitions, which were cross-platform, was heard.

The same applies to other claims that the study came from all over the world, as we saw in the presentation of the game during that Namco Level Up event held recently.

One of the creators of the series of games, Hiroshi Matsuyama, showed how they have incorporated in the new title to these requests, and other novelties.

A diverse online mode where you can compare your gameplay with other players
The lack of online mode was one of the disappointments principial the first Ultimate Ninja Storm. In this case you will have a range of options to compete against other players. There are three main modes of battle: quick, random opponents, custom (in which your opponents choose the criteria you set) or own, created by you.

In addition, there will be a global ranking and statistics cards with the players, their nationality, slogan, image and their place in the international ranking to compare styles.


Players also called for more officers, so CyberConnect2 has put three times more than in the first degree. In the demo we saw two of them, one against Kakashi and another that Jiraiya faced another great leader. These battles against bosses will change during the fight.

In the first race everything goes as expected until a visually spectacular QTE after which you go into a second part that changes the landscape.

The most frequent requests quartet ends with the story mode. Many players complained it focused too much on the platforms and not allowed to delve into the record of the anime, so the study has shifted. Shippuden Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 will feature a story mode away from the platforms and focused on the missions.

The game will feature the history of Shippuden, and be faithful to it, since Naruto returns to Konoha so far. Matsuyama while showing a new suit for Naruto sage mode, which has not been seen since until the summer will not be issued in Japan chapter in which it appears. So you can explore the world of the series and fulfill numerous missions.

A deep gameplay with a Support System Character
Apart from these additions demanded by fans of Naruto, Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 has interesting news. The most striking at the very beginning the demo is the graphic quality of the title, looking very similar to the anime series both in the initial stages as the arrival in Konoha, especially in 2D funds.

"It makes Studio Pierrot, which is what makes the anime too. We have a very good relationship with them and agreed to work with us on this project, "says Matsuyama.

Inside there are new gameplay depth, with the Character Support System, which is that you have in each fight one or two characters that can summon to appear at a given time.

This introduces an element of strategy because you can prepare your final blow when you call one of those characters to confront the chief enemy.

To launch your special power, be it the kyubi in Naruto or any other character, you have to fill the power bar, and so will your enemy. The animations of the special powers are amazing.



In story mode you can decide your support characters, but in online mode itself. As each character has special characteristics, you will want to choose those that best suit your playing style of the 40 characters in the anime you'll have to choose, combining the jutsus.

Matsuyama reported that the game can choose between the original language or dubbed in English: "We know how important it is for Naruto fans can hear the voices in Japanese," he said.

Naruto games have sold over six million units worldwide. Shippuden Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm will be released in fall 2010 for Xbox 360 and PS3.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 7, 2010)

we will have the original japanese voices in the game right
because english voices piss me off


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 7, 2010)

read the new article, thats what it says


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 7, 2010)

i am so very god damn relieved. :>


----------



## Razu09 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been posted or not.
But the President of CC2 is really enjoying how Storm 2 is shaping up.


----------



## lo0p (Jun 7, 2010)

Every time I hear about that "new and improved support character system" it makes me want to punch the devs in the face.  It's like a big stinking turd in the middle of a beautiful garden.  We've seen the videos so we know it's going to be the same.  A complex system doesn't consist of mashing L or R to avoid getting attacked and I hate the fact that I'm going to see random characters pop out every few seconds in what should be epic 1v1 battles.  And since it pisses me off so much I just know there won't be any option to turn it off.


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 7, 2010)

> Every time I hear about that "new and improved support character system" it makes me want to punch the devs in the face. It's like a big stinking turd in the middle of a beautiful garden. We've seen the videos so we know it's going to be the same. A complex system doesn't consist of mashing L or R to avoid getting attacked and I hate the fact that I'm going to see random characters pop out every few seconds in what should be epic 1v1 battles. And since it pisses me off so much I just know there won't be any option to turn it off.


This is exactly what I was feeling as I read every one of these damn articles. This is the ONE thing --yes THE ONE thing-- that I keep waiting for to be addressed in these games. This is basically the make or break factor for me, as I did not enjoy Accel 2 at ALL because of the support characters. I don't care how "well" it's done, it's still polishing a turd. It's like if Tekken Tag Tournament had no option for 1v1 battles.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 7, 2010)

Use your common sense people. If they don´t make support characters optional, I´ll give everyone of you ten bucks.


----------



## Razu09 (Jun 7, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> This is exactly what I was feeling as I read every one of these damn articles. This is the ONE thing --yes THE ONE thing-- that I keep waiting for to be addressed in these games. This is basically the make or break factor for me, as I did not enjoy Accel 2 at ALL because of the support characters. I don't care how "well" it's done, it's still polishing a turd. It's like if Tekken Tag Tournament had no option for 1v1 battles.



Then don't buy the game at all, its not really much of a factor when their is an option for you to choose from at the very start.

Don't like supports? Alright, understood, we get it. If there is no option to turn off supports then don't buy it. A solution to your problem. Sheesh, its a just a video game. Nothing is perfect in this world, I'm sure you know this. And since you do know this, then why complain over something as small as a support system in a video game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 7, 2010)

It should be just like KOF99.
You have 5 Support stock for the battle, and that's it. Once you called the support 5 times, you can't anymore. It's all about strategic use.


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 7, 2010)

> Then don't buy the game at all, its not really much of a factor when their is an option for you to choose from at the very start.
> 
> Don't like supports? Alright, understood, we get it. If there is no option to turn off supports then don't buy it. A solution to your problem. Sheesh, its a just a video game. Nothing is perfect in this world, I'm sure you know this. And since you do know this, then why complain over something as small as a support system in a video game?


I will never understand why people get so defensive about this. It's about a simple option that probably won't even take a day to add in, and something that I imagined to be a given.

And what does "it's just a video game whatever I don't care" even mean? Are you saying you wouldn't care if every movie, game, and television series turned into some half-assed afterthought because it's "just entertainment"? Again, I'm concerned about this because it's such a simple option to add in and the benefits significantly outweigh the effort to add in. How would you react if Halo removed the option of weapon types, Street Fighter added mandatory tag team/support character play, and Pokemon had 2v2 battles ONLY?



> Use your common sense people. If they don?t make support characters optional, I?ll give everyone of you ten bucks.


They didn't add it to their last 2 console games, so I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 7, 2010)

The striker gauge should empty faster than it fills itself.
I don't want the game to turn into Naruto Vs Capcom 2 : Battle of the support characters.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 7, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> They didn't add it to their last 2 console games, so I seriously doubt it.



A little pessimism doesn´t hurt anyone, but they explicitly said they listened to people´s complaints about Storm 1. And the non optional support system was like the biggest complant people had.

They aren´t dumb. They want to make money. They´ll make support characters optional.


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think VS series games are a good way to justify the addition of mandatory support characters. The VS games are not based on a story or anything, so I think it can have whatever gameplay option and I wouldn't care. Naruto on the other hand is based off an anime, and there are times when I want to have 1v1 battles that happened in the story mode, yet am unable to. It's so funny how they added the two Chuunin Exam stages to the game, yet 1v1 battles are forbidden. I think if you choose that stage the character who is the first one to use a support character automatically should lose or something.



> A little pessimism doesn´t hurt anyone, but they explicitly said they listened to people´s complaints about Storm 1. And the non optional support system was like the biggest complant people had.


Wait, people were actually complaining about the mandatory support characters? I just assumed that since it was never addressed in the interviews nobody had a problem except me and a few people out there. Seriously? Ok, I'll just wait and hope for the best. I'm putting my faith in you.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jun 7, 2010)

Just checked the interview and i have an idea of how the support works..

I think what your support does is based on the status of the guage under yours.

For example the start of the gauge is a simple combe half longer and end a special move. Another possibility is that using chakra now changes your assist attack


----------



## Razu09 (Jun 7, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> I will never understand why people get so defensive about this. It's about a simple option that probably won't even take a day to add in, and something that I imagined to be a given.
> 
> And what does "it's just a video game whatever I don't care" even mean? Are you saying you wouldn't care if every movie, game, and television series turned into some half-assed afterthought because it's "just entertainment"? Again, I'm concerned about this because it's such a simple option to add in and the benefits significantly outweigh the effort to add in. How would you react if Halo removed the option of weapon types, Street Fighter added mandatory tag team/support character play, and Pokemon had 2v2 battles ONLY?
> 
> ...


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 7, 2010)

> The point I'm cleary trying to get across is that your making a huge problem out of nothing. You keep complaining and wanting an option for supports, and saying how easy it should be to place one in. Its CC2's choice, their product. As long as the game sells well and that most consumers are satisfied to some acceptable level, they can do whatever they see fit. If their is no option for supports to be turned off then deal with it. I know CC2 is a fan service company, but that doesn't mean that they have to grant every single nitpicky wish. Since its such a "deciding "actor" for you, then wait and see how it turns out. If it doesn't have the option then make your choice. Regardless if you decide not to buy it over something so small, there will be more consumers out there who will enjoy the game for what it is and what it brings.


Well of course it's CC2's choice to do whatever it wants to do. The thing I'm talking about is criticism. There are game reviewers doing the exact same thing that I'm doing, which is addressing faults within a game. That's how they improve. I find this the addition of having a choice for support characters equivalent to the company pressing a magic button that automatically boosts their sales by thousands.

I believe your mentality is destructive to progress in general. Why aim for perfection if it cannot be attained? Then why do anything? You're telling game developers, or anyone in general, to set low standards? You're basically telling me to be passive and accept everything for what it is.



> How would I feel? I wouldn't blow such a thing to huge heights for starters. Second, If it entertains me to my standards or near the level (which is its purpose), then I have no problem. It had fullfilled what it was made to do. And last but not least, entertainment like movies, games. There's more to life than that, and since you only have one short life total. Why become so wrap up into it?


"Wrapped up into it?" When did I ever give the impression that my whole life would come crumbling down if they didn't add in this specific feature into the game? I simply stated that it is an important aspect of the game for _me_ and I would consider not purchasing the game if this feature wasn't in it. That's it. I made, what, one or two posts on this? This was mainly to verify that I wasn't the only one who was interested in this feature.


----------



## Razu09 (Jun 7, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> Well of course it's CC2's choice to do whatever it wants to do. The thing I'm talking about is criticism. There are game reviewers doing the exact same thing that I'm doing, which is addressing faults within a game. That's how they improve. I find this the addition of having a choice for support characters equivalent to the company pressing a magic button that automatically boosts their sales by thousands.
> 
> I believe your mentality is destructive to progress in general. Why aim for perfection if it cannot be attained? Then why do anything? You're telling game developers, or anyone in general, to set low standards? You're basically telling me to be passive and accept everything for what it is.
> 
> ...



Why do anything? That is their own actions and plans, they do what they want to do, free will. I'm also simply telling people to not be greedy and not
go overboard with things. I know games improve by reviewers, but its not going to be perfect regardless if they do improve on those aspects. There will always be flaws. Am I telling them to set low standards? No, as I've said before nothing is perfect. But that doesn't mean they have to set their own standards low. Reality will come into play when the time comes. Because no matter how great or perfect something maybe, people will always nitpick and find small flaws and make a huge problem out them.

To accept everything as it is? When the final product is released  to meet the dead-line and the developers did all that they could do within that time limit by their own terms, then yes.

I assumed that impression myself by your opinon of how you would discard a whole game because one feature wasn't installed. Like how you gave your opinon on my mentality based on my opinon. But by all means, do of your own accord. Everyone's opinons are different.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 7, 2010)

Stop the faggorty and find more information damnit .


----------



## Superior (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I Agree With Him.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't see the point of all this complaining.


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 7, 2010)

> I don't see the point of all this complaining.


Complaining (noun) - Criticisms or suggestions that one does not agree with.

I'm not complaining. I don't what the big fuss is about what I said. All I said was that I'm surprised that the option to have 1v1 battles wasn't mentioned at all. I'm concerned because it was exactly what ruined Narutimate Accel 2, which put it way under NH3 and Accel 1 in my view. It seems like a part of fanservice too, since some characters are simply solo fighters, and it's not in their personality to team up with another to fight. That's it. Razu's the one that was all like "SIR PLEASE CALM DOWN AND LOWER YOUR VOICE" out of the blue and I'm just trying to figure out what's going on.

TL;DR: I think the option for 1v1 battle is important enough to sway my decision on whether I purchase this game or not. That's my ""complaint"" (yes I did quadruple quotes).


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 7, 2010)

Superior said:


> ^ I Agree With Him.


I second this agreement.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 7, 2010)

I predict Suigetsu in the next trailer/scans.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2010)

Fuck Suigetsu.

I want Zaubuza and Haku in this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2010)

Storm would be really barebones without the support system, combos would become almost non-existent without it. Kisame's Super would be completely worthless for example. 

Unlike Accel 2 where the characters were complete enough to make combos, cancels, and tecn traps on their own, Storm's battle system relies on support


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 8, 2010)

> Storm would be really barebones without the support system, combos would become almost non-existent without it. Kisame's Super would be completely worthless for example.
> 
> Unlike Accel 2 where the characters were complete enough to make combos, cancels, and tecn traps on their own, Storm's battle system relies on support


Well, why don't they make it so the support buttons act as 2 "extensions" of the circle button, meaning you can't just spam L1 or R1, but instead you must incorporate them within combos, ONLY. You can't be like "lol i was reckless and wasn't careful and just got knocked down but that's ok I have noob insurance called SUPPORT LOLOL *spam*" I just want a more refined system than what they gave us in the first one.

Also, why are support characters necessary in the first place? As in, what benefit does a fighting game with support characters have over 1v1 battles?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, more fun me thinks, but the VS. series does it right.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Fuck Suigetsu.
> 
> I want Zaubuza and Haku in this game.



This.

They royally screwed us in the first game. It's time to make amends.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Fuck Suigetsu.
> 
> I want Zaubuza and Haku in this game.





Klue said:


> This.
> 
> They royally screwed us in the first game. It's time to make amends.



Good luck with that!


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 9, 2010)

Is there already an official site?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 9, 2010)

Saw this in the spoiler thread for the latest chapter.

Who is he?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

So are they putting Sage mode Naruto in this game? Because it looks like that from the cover art on the game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 9, 2010)

Character from Tekken 6, designed for Storm 2 !

Lars Alexandersson. A preorder bonus.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> So are they putting Sage mode Naruto in this game? Because it looks like that from the cover art on the game.



Storm 2's plot ends at the conclusion of Naruto and Pain's battle - so yes!


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

WoW awesome!

Time for some flipping Rhinos, frog katas and disintegrating sage powered FRS' yay. :33


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 9, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Character from Tekken 6, designed for Storm 2 !
> 
> Lars Alexandersson. A preorder bonus.






............................................. what   ?


----------



## Mio (Jun 9, 2010)

The new guy is Lars Alexanderson like Yagami said, this dude



The costume he's wearing in the scan is an alternate costume of his in Tekken 6, designed by Kishimoto himself.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

He looks more badass in Naruto.........except for that hair. Kishi what wereeeeeee u thinkin'?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 9, 2010)

He looks cool.

Might pre-order after all


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 9, 2010)

This was his alternate costume designed by Kishi. Not that one.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Why the fuck doesn't Kishi draw these characters in his own damn manga? 

Lazy fuck.


----------



## Mio (Jun 9, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> This was his alternate costume designed by Kishi. Not that one.


Isn't that the same one in the scan?  Thanks for finding it though.

I would preferred Jin but I will suit with Lars. Been a Tekken fun for very long so this is great news to me. 

Tekken is getting many crossovers lately, first Street Fighter now Naruto.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 9, 2010)

The scan:


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Mio said:


> Isn't that the same one in the scan?  Thanks for finding it though.
> 
> I would preferred Jin but I will suit with Lars. Been a Tekken fun for very long so this is great news to me.
> 
> Tekken is getting many crossovers lately, first Street Fighter now Naruto.



Soul Calibur too. With Heihachi.


----------



## Mio (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> Soul Calibur too. With Heihachi.


Yeah, and Yoshimitsu.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah yes Yoshimitsu. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx2GQ_K-0jU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQKvH7fNn44&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## me2004 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mio said:


> Isn't that the same one in the scan?  Thanks for finding it though.
> 
> I would preferred Jin but I will suit with Lars. Been a Tekken fun for very long so this is great news to me.
> 
> Tekken is getting many crossovers lately, first Street Fighter now Naruto.



 WAT!!!

This is kinda random, I mean Tekken of all things. If there were going to do any form of cross-over shouldn't they of pick an actual anime character to bring into the game. Not that I'm complaining this is actually quite an interesting dev. here. 

But I agree with Mio tho, they should have picked Jin, at least he has a transformation. I'm only skeptic cause I've never played Tekken 6 so I don't know what type of attacks Lars utilizes.

Oh well, guess I'll see in like 3 months then...


----------



## Hyperbolic (Jun 9, 2010)

It definitely looks better in anime form.

And the only reason that Lars was chosen is because Kishimoto designed that alternate costume for Tekken 6.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

Can I even get Lars here in Europe? Amazon doesn´t seem to care about pre-order bonuses.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Can I even get Lars here in Europe? Amazon doesn?t seem to care about pre-order bonuses.



Probably not, Doto Kazahana was in Ultimate Ninja 2 but wasn't in the US/PAL version. But hears hoping for DLC


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know about this..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2010)

they should have chosen Guren.

so Lars is a costume from which characters?


----------



## Si Style (Jun 9, 2010)

That character is a terrible omen that necessary characters will be left out the 40 strong roster and replaced by cameos. If they do some shit like put Luffy in over Tobi, I will be rather unhappy.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

Si Style said:


> That character is a terrible omen that necessary characters will be left out the 40 strong roster and replaced by cameos. *If they do some shit like put Luffy in over Tobi, I will be rather unhappy.*



That would be the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Akira (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh crap, definetly preordering this now.


I hope his ougi's look good, I wonder what they'll be anyway..


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 9, 2010)

Si Style said:


> That character is a terrible omen that necessary characters will be left out the 40 strong roster and replaced by cameos. If they do some shit like *put Luffy in over Tobi*, I will be rather unhappy.



Yes please  

But seriously, I don't know. I do agree with what the guy I just quoted said, but I'm a sucker for cameos/crossovers. I'm not sure how I feel about this...


----------



## Hyperbolic (Jun 9, 2010)

As long as it's not detracting from the game, I don't see why it's a big deal if people don't like it.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 9, 2010)

Tobi won't be in, we haven't seen any of his moves so they can't realy use him in the game.

I'm hoping for Bee, raikage, suigetsu and other cool characters!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure if i should be angry or happy that my pre-order bonus gets wasted on some dumbfuck i don't care about.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 9, 2010)

Is there actually already a list with confirmed chars?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Si Style said:


> That character is a terrible omen that necessary characters will be left out the 40 strong roster and replaced by cameos. *If they do some shit like put Luffy in over Tobi, I will be rather unhappy.*



That is the stupidest thing anyone has ever said, because that would actually make the game better.

Tobi has practically no move list while Luffy would have a billion different variation of Gomu Gomu.


----------



## Razu09 (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> That is the stupidest thing anyone has ever said, because that would actually make the game better.
> 
> Tobi has practically no move list while Luffy would have a billion different variation of Gomu Gomu.



Please tell me that you know of Accel 3? Tobi is in it, and CC2 have him jutsu and even a silly yet fitting Ougi. They also made him his very own moveset and Awakening.

CC2 made that game, so theres a very high chance that he'll make UNS2.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 9, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> The scan:




Can you post the whole scan?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> That is the stupidest thing anyone has ever said, because that would actually make the game better.
> 
> Tobi has practically no move list while Luffy would have a billion different variation of Gomu Gomu.


But it's called Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 not One Piece Ultimate Pirate Storm 2.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Razu09 said:


> Please tell me that you know of Accel 3? Tobi is in it, and CC2 have him jutsu and even a silly yet fitting Ougi. They also made him his very own moveset and Awakening.
> 
> CC2 made that game, so theres a very high chance that he'll make UNS2.



I never said he didn't nor wouldn't make it into UNS2. I just said Luffy would be a better pick.

Tobi has practically no move list and Accel 3 is a shitty game. Cyberconnect has let me down multiple times.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> But it's called Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 not One Piece Ultimate Pirate Storm 2.



I´m sure nobody would actually complain about Luffy making a cameo. 

For all I care they can remove Choji or any other uninteresting character no one is going to play with anyway to make room in the roster. But that´s just me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I´m sure nobody would actually complain about Luffy making a cameo.
> 
> For all I care they can remove Choji or any other uninteresting character no one is going to play with anyway to make room in the roster. But that´s just me.


*Raises Hand* Um....i would. One Piece sucks ass, why would i want it mucking up my Naruto game?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> *Raises Hand* Um....i would. One Piece sucks ass, why would i want it mucking up my Naruto game?



Uh dude. Let?s not open the One Piece vs Naruto barrel.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I?m sure nobody would actually complain about Luffy making a cameo.
> 
> For all I care they can remove Choji or any other uninteresting character no one is going to play with anyway to make room in the roster. But that?s just me.



People play with Chouji, you asshole. *cries*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Uh dude. Let?s not open the One Piece vs Naruto barrel.


I didn't, whoever brought up Luffy in a Naruto game did.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I didn't, whoever brought up Luffy in a Naruto game did.



Yeah, Si Style, you douche. What?s wrong with you?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Yeah, Si Style, you douche. What?s wrong with you?


Doesn't make him a douche since he was venting but it did open that can of fuckfest, now you on the other hand are a douche for supporting Luffy in a Naruto game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 9, 2010)

Si Style said:


> That character is a terrible omen that necessary characters will be left out the 40 strong roster and replaced by cameos. If they do some shit like put Luffy in over Tobi, I will be rather unhappy.



 He's a preorder bonus not part of the regular game meaning those 40+ characters are still going to be Naruto characters


----------



## Razu09 (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> I never said he didn't nor wouldn't make it into UNS2. I just said Luffy would be a better pick.
> 
> Tobi has practically no move list and Accel 3 is a shitty game. Cyberconnect has let me down multiple times.



Just because he has no move list, doesn't mean much since CC2 can just make up one for him. Accel 3 is a shitty game? Well, that's your opinon. I think its a great game. CC2 has never let me down.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 9, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> *Raises Hand* Um....i would. One Piece sucks ass, why would i want it mucking up my Naruto game?



I do second that though.  

I don't see why Lars is here anyway.  But, I assume since he's a "pre order bonus", he won't take away from the intended roster (meaning the 40 we're supposed to be getting anyway).  Basically just an extra I guess.

@Thomaatj:  Supposed to be roughly 40 thus far.  Predictable list is probably pretty obvious for the most part--I'm sure they may throw in Minato and some of the other random characters we've gotten over the years.  But I expect something like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Kakashi
Sai
Yamato
Gai
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Asuma
Shikamaru
Ino
Choji
Kurenai
Shino
Hinata
Kiba
Gaara
Temari
Kankuro
Chiyo
Tsunade
Shizune
Jiraiya
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Anko
Suigetsu
Jugo
Karin
Killer Bee
Pain (Possibly in the form of some of the different paths ala Accel 3)
Konan
Itachi
Kisame
Sasori (possibly in Hiruko form too)
Deidara
Kakuzu
Hidan
Tobi (possibly as Madara since he'll obviously be revealed as Madara in the story mode).




Either way, that list = 40+ characters.  So I'd expect something along the lines of that list.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Doesn't make him a douche since he was venting but it did open that can of fuckfest, now you on the other hand are a douche for supporting Luffy in a Naruto game.


Yeah, I?m all over it. You are the douche.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Yeah, I?m all over it. You are the douche.


Yeah keep telling yourself that 

Anyway /threadderailment


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 9, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I do second that though.
> 
> I don't see why Lars is here anyway.  But, I assume since he's a "pre order bonus", he won't take away from the intended roster (meaning the 40 we're supposed to be getting anyway).  Basically just an extra I guess.



He's there because Kishimoto designed his secondary costume which so happens is a perfect fit for an Anime game, and seeing as Namco owns Tekken and is part of the company that publishes the Naruto games its an easy fit.


----------



## Superior (Jun 9, 2010)

Why give up a shitty extra character? Why not an actual good one..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 9, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> He's there because Kishimoto designed his secondary costume which so happens is a perfect fit for an Anime game, and seeing as Namco owns Tekken and is part of the company that publishes the Naruto games its an easy fit.



I understand that but it still doesn't explain why he's there, regardless of whether Kishi designed the costume or not.  Lars has never been in the Naruto series lol--that's the point I was getting at.

Either way, he's just extra content if you pre order.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 9, 2010)

Well i mean Darth Vader and Yoda had absolutely nothing to do with Soul Calibur but they made it in.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 9, 2010)

I really wish I'd never said anything.



Oversoul said:


> Yeah, Si Style, you douche. What´s wrong with you?



I'm going to assume that's a joke, for the sake of your ego.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 9, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I do second that though.
> 
> I don't see why Lars is here anyway.  But, I assume since he's a "pre order bonus", he won't take away from the intended roster (meaning the 40 we're supposed to be getting anyway).  Basically just an extra I guess.
> 
> ...


I agree with this list, which sadly means no Minato or Hashirama. Let's hope for DLC support.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 9, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Well i mean Darth Vader and Yoda had absolutely nothing to do with Soul Calibur but they made it in.



Which made the lightsbers blockable with a normal steel sword.. 

I still don't know how I feel about this, I mean he could fit in and all, does anyone know what his fighting style is in Tekken? 
Still want to see the whole scan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2010)

Razu09 said:


> Please tell me that you know of Accel 3? Tobi is in it, and CC2 have him jutsu and even a silly yet fitting Ougi. They also made him his very own moveset and Awakening.
> 
> CC2 made that game, so theres a very high chance that he'll make UNS2.


they also have his model from the Road OVA.


----------



## Superior (Jun 9, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Which made the lightsbers blockable with a normal steel sword..
> 
> I still don't know how I feel about this, I mean he could fit in and all, does anyone know what his fighting style is in Tekken?
> Still want to see the whole scan.


If they couldn't block it the duel would only last a fraction of a second.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 10, 2010)

Naruto is a terrible manga but this game looks amazing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2010)

A Tekken character?  

Let's get Luffy, Ichigo, and Ryu up in this as well.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 10, 2010)

*Didn't Kishimoto drew some character design for Tekken 6*


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jun 10, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Naruto is a terrible manga but this game looks amazing.


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> I agree with this list, which sadly means no Minato or Hashirama. Let's hope for DLC support.



I was really hoping they wouldn't take anyone out of the game. It would have been nice to use Hashirama, Tobirama, and Minato as well as Sandaime, again.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Nakiro (Jun 10, 2010)

Where's the rest of he scan?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

Klue said:


> I was really hoping they wouldn't take anyone out of the game. It would have been nice to use Hashirama, Tobirama, and Minato as well as Sandaime, again.



Here's for hoping they have playable dlc characters.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jun 11, 2010)

Nah, just upset.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Naruto is a terrible manga but this game looks amazing.



So true.

One Piece, FMA and  JJBA all deserve a game like this.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> So true.
> 
> One Piece, *FMA* and JJBA all deserve a game like this.


I agree there but the other two can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

As expected of a Tenten fan.

You have no taste.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I agree there but the other two can go fuck themselves.



So true, so true.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> So true.
> 
> One Piece, FMA and  JJBA all deserve a game like this.



Akainu set good lord.

You have no taste, get out.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 11, 2010)

The World said:


> Akainu set good lord.
> 
> You have no taste, get out.



You know I actually never read JJBA until I saw your ava/sig lol, so ty for that, you have good taste  Yes... One piece, FMA, JJBA and dare I say... fuck it, Bleach, imagine air battles and shunpo's and shit and the ... cutscenes ;o So many anime fighting games can take note...!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 11, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I agree there but the other two can go fuck themselves.



This, Ladys and Gents, is the truth.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2010)

This thread is going off-topic.

Wonder when there will the scans get here...


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 11, 2010)

Forget the scans, when will we get some in game footage ?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> As expected of a Tenten fan.
> 
> You have no taste.


Ok so...then gtfo of our thread, continue posting and i'll get a Mod involved.

/threadderailment

We should get some footage at E3, if not i'm gonna be super pissed.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Ok so...then gtfo of our thread, continue posting and i'll get a Mod involved.
> 
> /threadderailment
> 
> We should get some footage at E3, if not i'm gonna be super pissed.



We better get a roster at E3 or I'm going after CC2


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 11, 2010)

Well roster i'm not big on, i know the characters i like will be there so i'm set. In fact the only character i'm wondering about is Female Animal Path, i believe we saw her in a scan so i think they may involve her or at least make her an unlockable skin, in which case i'll be happy as hell.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

I just want the Hokages then I'm cool.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 11, 2010)

If we got Nidaime, i'd flip, dude's a beast.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> If we got Nidaime, i'd flip, dude's a beast.



From what seen from him and Shodi in the other games they are beast and I want them as playable not support.


----------



## Litho (Jun 11, 2010)

Why do you talk? -Lou Reed

Oh wait this is a forum  excuse me

Blabla, yes those characters are cool should be in even though they're from a complete different manga, and this show sucks and that sig is this 'n whatnot.

PS: to all of you gay-ass feminist Temari-fans, the Tenten set is nice.

...Oh my god I just trolled! And I feel great!

Can't wait for the game


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Why do you talk? -Lou Reed
> 
> Oh wait this is a forum  excuse me
> 
> ...


Huh? what?


----------



## Innerhype (Jun 11, 2010)

Did anyone talk about how every character has an Awakening-mode now?

I remember that in Rise of a Ninja/Broken Bond and I thought it was kinda horrible.

I've haven't ever got my hands on Storm 1 so I don't know how it's handled in there.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

Innerhype said:


> Did anyone talk about how every character has an Awakening-mode now?
> 
> I remember that in Rise of a Ninja/Broken Bond and I thought it was kinda horrible.
> 
> I've haven't ever got my hands on Storm 1 so I don't know how it's handled in there.



IMO only a couple characters awakening were useful, Gai, Lee, Naruto Sasuke Itachi Kimimaru and Kakashi.


----------



## Litho (Jun 11, 2010)

And Kabuto's.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> And Kabuto's.



I forgot about Kabuto but Tsunade J-Man and Oro's were pretty stupid.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 11, 2010)

I hope they don't debunk some of the more memorable characters as support characters this time like they did with the sound four and the hokages. That really pissed me off in UNS 1


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> I hope they don't debunk some of the more memorable characters as support characters this time like they did with the sound four and the hokages. That really pissed me off in UNS 1



The lack of Haku and Zabuza pissed off a lot of people they better no do it again.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 11, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> The lack of Haku and Zabuza pissed off a lot of people they better no do it again.



Kakashi, I can pretty much guarantee there won't be any characters from the pre-timeskip. I don't know for certain, but I just know they won't do it so I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you.

And it's a shame too. Shodai was so boss in the UN series. Reducing him to a mere support character was an insult.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Kakashi, I can pretty much guarantee there won't be any characters from the pre-timeskip. I don't know for certain, but I just know they won't do it so I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you.
> 
> And it's a shame too. Shodai was so boss in the UN series. Reducing him to a mere support character was an insult.



 I know but a man can dream, hopeful we will have dlc that can be used as playable characters.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2010)

i wonder if Tenten will have Tensaisai as a ultimate.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 11, 2010)

She better.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 12, 2010)

Pain is now confirmed as a playable character(if this was posted anywhere else, I didn't read it)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

Of course he will be playable, but that screen wouldn't confirm it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

So we get both Hebi and Taka Sauce.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jun 12, 2010)

Innerhype said:


> Did anyone talk about how every character has an Awakening-mode now?
> 
> *I remember that in Rise of a Ninja/Broken Bond and I thought it was kinda horrible.*
> 
> I've haven't ever got my hands on Storm 1 so I don't know how it's handled in there.



I didn't mind it so much, some of them especially Kakashi's were hilarious.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 12, 2010)

Sakon won't be in the game, so who's going to be barrier support? His Rahoumon for support was a favourite...hopefully Kakashi will have DaryuuHeki


----------



## Vyse (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe Hebi Sasuke is just a boss fight, and the Thaka one is the playable one.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 12, 2010)

Let's hope we can use multiple jutus in battle this time, instead of 1.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 12, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Let's hope we can use multiple jutus in battle this time, instead of 1.



That's probably the biggest thing for me, being able to use 2-3 Jutsu would basically make this perfect for me, apart from how support characters functioned in the original (hated how you can use them any time after a cooldown, I liked the diversity they brought though, I mainly used them for distraction, made it awesome), limiting it to 1 jutsu per character set up was... a bad decision imo. Kind of takes away the feeling of these ninja using multiple moves to create openings.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2010)

If the portrait of the character is bigger, he's a boss fight.


----------



## Superior (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the look of that clash.


----------



## Mio (Jun 12, 2010)

Hebi Sasuke not being playable is stupid, there's many fights in Part 2 of his. Like Team 7, Orochimaru, Deidara and Itachi.

In the Team 7 one he would play the boss role which I assume is what that battle in the scan is, but in the other 3 he has to be a playable character.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Mio said:


> Hebi Sasuke not being playable is stupid, there's many fights in Part 2 of his. Like Team 7, Orochimaru, Deidara and Itachi.
> 
> In the Team 7 one he would play the boss role which I assume is what that battle in the scan is, but in the other 3 he has to be a playable character.



I think he is playable and thats a scan of a boss battle probably when team yamato found oro hideout.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I think he is playable and thats a scan of a boss battle probably when team yamato found oro hideout.


this ,the Sasuke boss battle will be epic.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I think he is playable and thats a scan of a boss battle probably when team yamato found oro hideout.





Linkdarkside said:


> this ,the Sasuke boss battle will be epic.



If this part is already this epic, then what will he pain vs naruto battle be like?!


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> If this part is already this epic, then what will he pain vs naruto battle be like?!



It will be so epic your brain will have a heart attack.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm curious how the Hinata vs pain skirmish is gonna be translated in the game , seeing that a encounter in the manga that wasn't a fight got turned in an epic boss battle.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm curious how the Hinata vs pain skirmish is gonna be translated in the game , seeing that a encounter in the manga that wasn't a fight got turned in an epic boss battle.



I was thinking they would just make that into a cut scene, but if they do I can see it being a special battle where the enemy is extremely powerful and you would either have to survive a specific amount of time or if you beat him you get a special reward and if you lose there is no side effect.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2010)

i wonder in Sasuke story if that battle will be in to ,but controlling Sasuke instead of Naruto.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 12, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder in Sasuke story if that battle will be in to ,but controlling Sasuke instead of Naruto.



Would make sense since he handed there asses to them in that part of the story.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Would make sense since he handed there asses to them in that part of the story.



So I guess you probably fight Naruto and Sakura and Yamato would probably be support.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> So I guess you probably fight Naruto and Sakura and Yamato would probably be support.



Yeah, but Sai and Sakura are in teh screenshot.. so..


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, but Sai and Sakura are in teh screenshot.. so..



Who know then it probably one of those one on one boss fights like Sasuke v Naruto VOE.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Who know then it probably one of those one on one boss fights like Sasuke v Naruto VOE.



That didn't have  QTE's.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That didn't have  QTE's.



I didn't see any QTE's in the scan

@Nariko I saw what you were talking about it was Sai and Sakura under Naruto for support.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I didn't see any QTE's in the scan
> 
> @Nariko I saw what you were talking about it was Sai and Sakura under Naruto for support.



Those cinematic images are in-game, you can see the health bars.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 12, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I didn't see any QTE's in the scan
> 
> @Nariko I saw what you were talking about it was Sai and Sakura under Naruto for support.



Yeah, those are all boss battles with QTE.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 12, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, those are all boss battles with QTE.



Well, You know what they say you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 13, 2010)

Release dates confirmed!

09/28/2010 for the US and
09/03/2010 for Europe.

Nice, I say, Nice.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm so pissed at the release date for the U.S.

I'm not even joking, i've been denied playing excellent Naruto games because all i have is a 360 and finally i get a chance only to have it delayed by a month from what i projected.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 13, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I'm so pissed at the release date for the U.S.
> 
> I'm not even joking, i've been denied playing excellent Naruto games because all i have is a 360 and finally i get a chance only to have it delayed by a month from what i projected.



You can always import it if you want it that bad. Like we Europeans always had to do in the past.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 13, 2010)

Nah, don't want the headache of trying to do that and i've already got my pre-order paid off so i'm just gonna piss and moan.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 13, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Nah, don't want the headache of trying to do that and i've already got my pre-order paid off so i'm just gonna piss and moan.


What trouble? It's easy to do over e-bay. 
I might wait.. or just import myself. 

DLC will be linked to the version you buy so it's kinda of a gamble.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ho yeah September 3rd ? Badass !
Europe ftw.

Pre order that shit nao !


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jun 13, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Release dates confirmed!
> 
> 09/28/2010 for the US and
> 09/03/2010 for Europe.
> ...



Wow, thats awesome?
Whats the source though?


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 13, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I understand that but it still doesn't explain why he's there, regardless of whether Kishi designed the costume or not.  Lars has never been in the Naruto series lol--that's the point I was getting at.
> 
> Either way, he's just extra content if you pre order.



I mean namco includes random characters in their soul caliber games. I'm not shocked. Maybe we'll get Rock Lee or someone in the next Tekken or Kisame in SC. I just saw the story on TZ though havent tried out any of the naruto games.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 13, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I'm so pissed at the release date for the U.S.
> 
> I'm not even joking, i've been denied playing excellent Naruto games because all i have is a 360 and finally i get a chance only to have it delayed by a month from what i projected.



Up until recent times Europeans always had to wait ages for our versions of games after the USA etc.

Whats a week or so to wait?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 13, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> What trouble? It's easy to do over e-bay.
> I might wait.. or just import myself.
> 
> DLC will be linked to the version you buy so it's kinda of a gamble.


With my luck i'll get a headache over the ordeal, trust me.



Super Naruto said:


> Up until recent times Europeans always had to wait ages for our versions of games after the USA etc.
> 
> Whats a week or so to wait?


Yeah but i haven't played a Naruto game since Naruto Ultimate Ninja came out for PS2 (back when i still had one) and i've wanted to play a Post-Timeskip based game forever. Waiting an extra month's gonna kill me and i'm not importing.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 13, 2010)

Since we have a date we need gameplay


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 13, 2010)

That's what E3 better deliver then


----------



## Creator (Jun 13, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Release dates confirmed!
> 
> 09/28/2010 for the US and
> 09/03/2010 for Europe.
> ...



PRE ORDERING.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 13, 2010)

Creator said:


> PRE ORDERING.



Namco always releases bonus content as DLC later. I'm not pre-ordering just to get it earlier.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 13, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> The scan:



This guy looks seriously awesome, frustrating that Kishimoto designed a character that looks *alot* better then his own canon characters, like say Nagato, for a game rather then the real thing.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 13, 2010)

Hope E3 show us more movieeeessss


----------



## Klue (Jun 13, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> This guy looks seriously awesome, frustrating that Kishimoto designed a character that looks *alot* better then his own canon characters, like say Nagato, for a game rather then the real thing.



He looks uber lame.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2010)

Klue said:


> He looks uber lame.



Quoted for Truth.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 13, 2010)

Bah!

Looks alot better then Nagato and his pack of ginger zombies, Hawk and shit in any case.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 13, 2010)

lol you like OnePiece ? oh the Irony


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 13, 2010)

Klue said:


> He looks uber lame.


I second this notion.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> Bah!
> 
> Looks alot better then Nagato and his pack of ginger zombies, Hawk and shit in any case.



Seriously GTFO dude. 

Damn these OP trolls are everywhere, don't hate because OP will NEVER get a awesome game like this. Go play ya OP grand battle for ps2.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't feed the Trolls guys.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 13, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Seriously GTFO dude.
> 
> Damn these OP trolls are everywhere, don't hate because OP will NEVER get a awesome game like this. Go play ya OP grand battle for ps2.



Lol.

I said I dug this character's designe more then some of Kishi's prominent canon characters, sue me.

Never did I say *anything* regarding One Piece what so ever, nor am I trolling, I for one am a fan of what good there is in Naruto and am going to buy this game as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 13, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> This guy looks seriously awesome, frustrating that Kishimoto designed a character that looks *alot* better then his own canon characters, like say Nagato, for a game rather then the real thing.



I don't think you understand much about manga.. creating a character like this in a manga that goes on for 500+ chapters would be ridiculous. 

Kishimoto explained himself that he had to modify Sasuke's apperance because he had too many lines, original Sasuke was supposed to wear a necklace. 

Just look at how many lines are on this character. 
You really won't see many manga characters with complicated designs. 
Atleast not for the main character crew.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 13, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I don't think you understand much about manga.. creating a character like this in a manga that goes on for 500+ chapters would be ridiculous.
> 
> Kishimoto explained himself that he had to modify Sasuke's apperance because he had too many lines, original Sasuke was supposed to wear a necklace.
> 
> ...



That was also the reason he got rid of naruto's goggles, and toned down the TKB ussage


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 13, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> This guy looks seriously awesome, frustrating that Kishimoto designed a character that looks *alot* better then his own canon characters, like say Nagato, for a game rather then the real thing.



Kishi designed it?

I learned that character is a take-off from a character called Lars in the Tekken series.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 13, 2010)

Kishi can design a guy like this for a game but not for his own manga?

Fucking hack.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 13, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Kishi designed it?
> 
> I learned that character is a take-off from a character called Lars in the Tekken series.


Yes, but the costume is designed by Kishi.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 14, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Kishi can design a guy like this for a game but not for his own manga?
> 
> Fucking hack.


Well i'm glad that's the case 'cause that guy looks fucking stupid.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

One thing I really hope for this game to have is better awakening modes. For instance, a MS Itachi(Amaterasu, Susano'o, and Tsukuyomi), a Shukaku Gaara, etc. They need to make it so you can use these forms like CS Sasuke. It would really improve the game, however they'd have to ban using these forms from the get-go online.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 14, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Well i'm glad that's the case 'cause that guy looks fucking stupid.



You clearly know nothing about good character design at all.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 14, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> You clearly know nothing about good character design at all.


 So the a-typical bishie with a fucked up hair stylist is a good character design? 














Gtfo


----------



## Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> You clearly know nothing about good character design at all.



De gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 14, 2010)

Alienups said:


> De gustibus non est disputandum


Well said.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 14, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> So the a-typical bishie with a fucked up hair stylist is a good character design?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2010)

I think he looks pretty cool, hope he plays well at least.

He has the look of a main villain from another series.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2010)

If u played with Lars in tekken u would know how truly frightening this guy Is......

Can't wait for the game


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2010)

Translation of preview in french.


Unless you lived on another planet for the last 10 years, you probably met somehow the most famous ninja apprentice of all time. The Naruto series started 10 years ago as a manga and was soon adapted into an anime. Fans had already tons of episodes and other stuffs. And of course
Video games were released on multipled consoles. Ubisoft's was Rise of a Ninja, Action/Adventure game. Namco/Bandai counter attacked with Ultimate Ninja Storm develloped by CyberConnect 2 to be a PS3 exclusive.

Of course, you always could compare both games and it was good. Thanks to this, CyberConnect 2 goes beyond what they did with the 1st game with a sequel on both HD supports. Yep, seems like NUNS2 learned well of the weaknesses of NUNS1.

The Animation Studio behind the anime, Pierrot, were in charge of drawing the backgrounds.
Yeah so +40 characters
Online mode
Awakenings ( Mind Blowing )
No big gameplay changes. ( As far as they saw )

Boss Battles were changed a great deal. We saw this while playing the 1st boss battle : Naruto & Sakura Vs Kakashi. We were introduced to a few other boss battles, especially Jiraiya Vs a certain Akatsuki member. Thoses are always battles in two parts. The battle starts in a classic way, and when the boss loses too much life, a huge QTE is coming. You have to press buttons to dodge Kakashi's Goukakyuu no Jutsu for Naruto to counter attack with 1000 years of Pain. Sakura will finish the job with a huge attack who will destroy the background. Thoses cinematics are totally like the anime and thoses QTE thingy doesn't feel out of place. The seconde part of the battle takes place in the crater created by Sakura, Kakashi will use some Raiton and the famous Suiton Water Dragon Blast. When this 2nd phase is beaten, another animated QTE is coming. Better warn you, thoses boss battles will totally blow you mind away.

The last awesome part of NUNS2 is probably the Story Mode. Many players were frustrated that they couldn leave Konoha in NUNS1, now you can freely explore new regions, places and stuff ... And they said that the story mode goes up to some parts of the anime that won't even air until this summer. The Naruto is not totally 3d modelized. You move your character in a 2d background and you can't move the camera. This can appear to be pretty simple and basic but it's not really what it is, the result really seems like closer than what fans knows via the anime series and all thoses background are made by Pierrot Studio.
And BELIEVE IT or not, you can choose Japanese voices or English Dub.
This game was made to please the fans !


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> No big gameplay changes. ( As far as they saw )



I?m not very pleased. i guess that's it with 2 ingame Jutsus.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I think he looks pretty cool, hope he plays well at least.
> 
> He has the look of a main villain from another series.


Afaik he's the good guy in Tekken 6. But that costume Kishi designed looks pretty good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Might get this game, not 100% sure just yet.


----------



## GangWarlord (Jun 14, 2010)

Very interesting update.

Lars, eh? I'm afraid I'm not very familiar with him. I stopped playing Tekken games since the 3rd one. 

He's got some stylish duds, but shouldn't he be... More built? I mean, from what I've seen, his original self seems to look a bit more manly.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm just glad I'm getting this on my 360.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 14, 2010)

they better have figured out a way to let us have two jutsus i would love to do earth wall then pop around it with a giant fire ball...please make it happen!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2010)

so instead of possibly getting shodaime or nidaime.. we're getting a little pussy? fucking lame


----------



## Rannic (Jun 14, 2010)

Khris said:


> so instead of possibly getting shodaime or nidaime.. we're getting a little pussy? fucking lame



Lars is a preorder bonus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Lars is a preorder bonus.



yeah.. they should've saved that spot for another naruto char.. since all preorder bonuses become dlc later..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2010)

^I do somewhat agree there.  

But whatever--at least we know we're getting 40+.  We can pretty much guess the roster for the most part.  I doubt Lars is actually taking the place of an actual Naruto character.  He's just extra.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

Then again they left out Haku and Zabuza from the first fucking game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

ZOMFG !


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> ZOMFG !



Looks awesome. Can't wait


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm fapping.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

I've got goosebumps all over my body. Epic trailer is epic.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

fap fap fap fap fap !


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*nice trailer, I'm sold*


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks f*king awesome 

But they still haven't shown Itachi.....


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2010)

We'll we receive more?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Klue said:


> We'll we receive more?


Think so. The e3 has started, so expect some gameplay, and hopefully a demo.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 15, 2010)

Klue said:


> We'll we receive more?



CC2 has a booth, we just have to wait for E3 to finish and for people to make their way home and upload their vidoes/photoes/blogs.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

I was surprised that we didn't see Sasuke in the trailer I interested in how the boss battle with Itachi is going to play out.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope we get to see alittle more soon.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

I know cause I wanna see Killer Bee and Sasuke vs Itachi fight scenes.


----------



## Innerhype (Jun 15, 2010)

That aerial battle with Deidara is going to be epic!

Also, me wantz *Yoshimitsu *


----------



## Fireball (Jun 15, 2010)

ffffffffffffffff


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

E3 Stage show is starting in a couple minutes. From here on, we can expect some NUNS 2 gameplay, i'm excited!


----------



## Fireball (Jun 15, 2010)

i can already see people mashing u/f+3 with lars


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

Deidara Vs Gaara


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> E3 Stage show is starting in a couple minutes. From here on, we can expect some NUNS 2 gameplay, i'm excited!



I am as well I just wanna see killer bee.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

This is only looking better.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Deidara Vs Gaara


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow Im blown away by the boss battles, thanks Yagami for the footage,


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

4:00 PM
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 on the E3 Live Show !


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

So, a hour and a half left?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> 4:00 PM
> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 on the E3 Live Show !



What timezone


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

PST I believe. GMT+1 is 9 hours ahead, so that would be 1:00AM.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

I just want to use multiple jutsus in battle, and i want more jutsus.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> PST I believe. GMT+1 is 9 hours ahead, so that would be 1:00AM.


Oh wow, not for awhile.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Well its wait time now, how is everyone's day going so far?


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Well its wait time now, how is everyone's day going so far?



how much we are gonna wait?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Well its wait time now, how is everyone's day going so far?


Pretty good, just watched the Sony Press Conference @ E3. But i'm waiting for NUNS 2, they should give us a demo or something. I'm like waiting since the first day the game was announced, getting sick of it.



Yagami1211 said:


> 4:00 PM
> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 on the E3 Live Show !


Where can we watch this?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Pretty good, just watched the Sony Press Conference @ E3. But i'm waiting for NUNS 2, they should give us a demo or something. I'm like waiting since the first day the game was announced, getting sick of it.
> 
> 
> Where can we watch this?





heres a link


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

KageFreak said:


> how much we are gonna wait?


A little more than one hour left.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*nice footage Yagami and thanx for link Kakashi Sensei 

do anybody know if NUNS2 will have limited edition version like the first one*


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *nice footage Yagami and thanx for link Kakashi Sensei
> 
> do anybody know if NUNS2 will have limited edition version like the first one*



If it does it better be worth the money I mean pumped with characters thats the only way I'll get a limited version.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Well its wait time now, how is everyone's day going so far?


Pretty alright, had an exam earlier, that's about it.

Now I'm waiting for new stuff about this game.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*Or have some scenes of this year movie or short *


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> heres a link


Oh, im already watching it, thanks anyway!


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2010)

Boss Battles are going to rock. E3 videos can't come soon enough.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*I hope Taka vs. Killer Bee is a boss battle *


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *I hope Taka vs. Killer Bee is a boss battle *



its have to be!


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Im more interested in Sasuke vs Itachi mainly because of Yamta and Susanoo


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Im more interested in Sasuke vs Itachi mainly because of Yamta and Susanoo


 Same here, or Naruto vs Pain.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

yes..
some new stuff please


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> Same here, or Naruto vs Pain.



I believe Deva path is going to be the most spammable character in the game, I wonder are they going to have Chibaku Tensei


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*I doubt we will see new until the release date




			I believe Deva path is going to be the most spammable character in the game, I wonder are they going to have Chibaku Tensei
		
Click to expand...

Along with Sasuke and Itachi*


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Klue said:


> Boss Battles are going to rock. E3 videos can't come soon enough.


30 minutes left! Can't wait.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *I doubt we will see new until the release date
> 
> 
> Along with Sasuke and Itachi*



Ama and Susanoo spam


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *I doubt we will see new until the release date
> 
> 
> Along with Sasuke and Itachi*



Why? The game is playable now on the e3, so we can expect a lot of info on the game.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*



			Why? The game is playable now on the e3, so we can expect a lot of info on the game.
		
Click to expand...

 the E3 trailer didn't show any thing new


what characters are you guys will be using

here mines

Gaara
Naruto
Killer Bee(if he in the game)
Hinata*


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> 30 minutes left! Can't wait.


That's it?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *what characters are you guys will be using
> 
> here mines
> 
> ...



Kakashi(online)
Neji(online)
Itachi (online)
Killer Bee
Gai(online)
Sasuke
Lee
Orochimaru


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> * the E3 trailer didn't show any thing new
> 
> 
> what characters are you guys will be using
> ...


That was just a trailer created for the e3, the e3 show has started like an hour ago, cc2 has a stand so _the game is playable_. At 4:00 pm check this site for further info on the game :


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

4 More minutes !


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

3 min untill show time


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

1 minute left, shit will go down hopefully.


----------



## Ninjah (Jun 15, 2010)

Stream anyone?


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

The Gamespot link won't load when streaming lol :/.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

after the Disney Interactive Studios Floor Report 
naruto will appear


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

KageFreak said:


> after the Disney Interactive Studios Floor Report
> naruto will appear


So we'll have to wait more, damn it.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

NJOO, the stream doesn't load. I'm fucked xD.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

It's oooooon


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

nooooooooow
naruto!


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

You guys are watching on Gamespot..?


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2010)

My stream won't load either.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Klue said:


> My stream won't load either.





___

Fucking arsed stream..


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Naruto used Oodama Rasengan + Rasengan


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

The guy playing sucks.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

they said that

we will able to use all the pein character !!!


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*all Pein playable ?*


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

25-30 Hours if you want everything complete.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 15, 2010)

2+ jutsu confirmed and all Pein's playable.

Gentlemen, we have a winner

At this point, the video has shown enough, it's obvious that the dude is stalling 'cos he doesn't want to show anything else (he's not finfishing Kakashi)

Just listen to the audio


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

Naruto used 1000 years of death on Kakashi !


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *all Pein playable ?*



yep 
thats what they said


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

too short  >:


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Will you assholes post fucking stream links?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Goddammit, it's over. I tried to submit a question about Zabuza and Haku, but it didn't make it through.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*Was that the demo on showcase ?*


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Mutliple jutus confirmed, all Pains playable, im sold.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Motherfucking Gamespot stream. Fucking work will you..


Anyway, I might just buy a PS3 just to play this game .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

STREAM. LINK.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> STREAM. LINK.





No matter though, since it's already over.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*how did the xbox 360 version looks to you guys*


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

That boss fight got kinda annoying.

Looks great though.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> Motherfucking Gamespot stream. Fucking work will you..
> 
> 
> Anyway, I might just buy a PS3 just to play this game .


It's mutliplatform.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> No matter though, since it's already over.





Negs to everyone.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> It's a mutliplatform.


I know, but I sold my Xbox (no regrets ) a while ago and since I find a PS3 more playable, I'll just go for the PS3. It's not that expensive anymore anyway.


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2010)

Multiple Jutsu + Pain Rikudou. FUCK SWEET ZOMBIE JESUS!


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> I know, but I sold my Xbox (no regrets ) a while ago and since I find a PS3 more playable, I'll just go for the PS3. It's not that expensive anymore anyway.


Ah i see, i own both consoles so i don't know for which console i should get this, probably going for the ps3 version, since it will be more active online (Japan).


----------



## Si Style (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Negs to everyone.



Grow up, man


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Grow up, man


I might just neg you for real.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Negs to everyone.



It was already over by the time you posted on the previous page. You were too late.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*I might be wrong about this but did they say the demo will be out shorty*


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Klue said:


> Multiple Jutsu + Pain Rikudou. FUCK SWEET ZOMBIE JESUS!


What does that mean? Pain can use multiple jutsu or characters in general can use multiple jutsu?



Sesha said:


> It was already over by the time you posted on the previous page. You were too late.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> What does that mean? Pain can use multiple jutsu or characters in general can use multiple jutsu?


All pains are playable, and we can actually use more than 1 jutsu in battle this time, unlike NUNS 1, where we were restricted to 1 jutsu per battle.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *I might be wrong about this but did they say the demo will be out shorty*



Yep the only good thing I heard was that all six path of pain are playable


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> ZOMFG !



Lars in action is pretty awesome, maybe I will main him if he is fun.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> All pains are playable, and we can actually use more than 1 jutsu in battle this time, unlike NUNS 1, where we were restricted to 1 jutsu per battle.


Ooh, that's good then. Can Naruto transform into his Sennin Mode during battle?


----------



## Si Style (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I might just neg you for real.



Knock yourself out, it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

Though is it just me, or do the graphics not look as smooth as the first? I'm seeing a bit of stiffness and jaggedness in the character models.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Too bad the trailer was essentially useless in that it didn't show anything significant beside Lars, which didn't peak my interest in the slightest.



Suzuku said:


>


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Though is it just me, or do the graphics not look as smooth as the first? I'm seeing a bit of stiffness and jaggedness in the character models.


I don't see a difference. If anything it looks better to me. But that might just be the hype clouding my eyes.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Though is it just me, or do the graphics not look as smooth as the first? I'm seeing a bit of stiffness and jaggedness in the character models.



I see what you mean. Some of the character models look jagged at times. Reminds me of how the graphics looked in Rise of a Ninja. Whether it's because the graphics really are worse or that the it's still unpolished remains to be seen.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

I surprised that we didn't any Sasuke footage.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jun 15, 2010)

HD Gameplay Videos





HD E3 2010 trailer


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I surprised that we didn't any Sasuke footage.


Will Sasuke be in his Orochimaru outfit or post-Itachi fight outfit?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I surprised that we didn't any Sasuke footage.



Sasuke is too busy sucking Kishi's micro dick for an appearance in the manga soon to show up for this game.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Will Sasuke be in his Orochimaru outfit or post-Itachi fight outfit?



Both I think


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 15, 2010)

lol Lars is in it.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> lol Lars is in it.



From the last trailer he look pretty badass.


----------



## GangWarlord (Jun 15, 2010)

Huh... Once again, Killer Bee didn't appear at all? Ehhh, the E3 video and demo were my last hope of seeing him... I'm thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

GangWarlord said:


> Huh... Once again, Killer Bee didn't appear at all? Ehhh, the E3 video and demo were my last hope of seeing him... I'm thoroughly disappointed.



You and me both I was hoping to another boss battle other than Naruto vs Kakashi


----------



## Mio (Jun 15, 2010)

I guess they will show Killer Bee and Sasuke together later on


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Mio said:


> I guess they will show Killer Bee and Sasuke together later on



Hopefully and I want some more information on the jutsu.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder if they'll let you go Hachibi mode.

Speaking of that can you play as Madara?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 15, 2010)

GangWarlord said:


> Huh... Once again, Killer Bee didn't appear at all? Ehhh, the E3 video and demo were my last hope of seeing him... I'm thoroughly disappointed.


They may show it at Tokyo Gameshow


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I wonder if they'll let you go Hachibi mode.
> 
> Speaking of that can you play as Madara?



I doubt that though it would be nice


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn man. No Killer Bee? That's Bull.

Lars looked pretty good in the video. I might just main him online.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

I guess 6 playable Pains means Pain is taking 6/40 of the roster.


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2010)

Killerbee is definitely in the game guys, relax.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

I just wanna see a scan video or something


----------



## Kirra Biru (Jun 15, 2010)

So I saw somewhere that apparently the demo has come out for the 360. I'm stuck at work till fuck knows when. Can anyone confirm this for me? someone's gotta DL this demo and let us know how it is!!!


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

I havent heard anything about a 360 demo


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

I didn't hear anything about it either, might've misheard.


----------



## Kirra Biru (Jun 15, 2010)

but I wants it neeow!!!!


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirra Biru said:


> but I wants it neeow!!!!


 It'll come soon enough, man.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 15, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> No Killer Bee? That's Bull.



oh u :cmon:


----------



## Kirra Biru (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> It'll come soon enough, man.



it may come soon. but definitely not soon enough. Soon enough would have been when my old roommate moved out with his PS3.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice trailer--just too bad we've seen most of that content already lol.

Eh oh well, I guess they don't want to spoil Killer Bee just yet.  I'd say more than likely we'll see some dramatic showdown with Taka vs Killer Bee as a boss battle or something closer to release.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 16, 2010)

Still waiting for suigetsu pics or vids to come out. Also do you think that five kages will be in it? Maybe later on as DLC perhaps?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 16, 2010)

check this video out


----------



## serger989 (Jun 16, 2010)

anyone have a video of multiple jutsu confirm?


----------



## Si Style (Jun 16, 2010)

serger989 said:


> anyone have a video of multiple jutsu confirm?



The video posted above you shows Naruto using Rasengan and Oodama Rasengan in one match. 

Edit: Actually, no it doesn't, wait there...

Edit 2: 

There she is


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 16, 2010)

i think that not all the peins are full playable..
maybe some are only support characters


----------



## serger989 (Jun 16, 2010)

Si Style said:


> The video posted above you shows Naruto using Rasengan and Oodama Rasengan in one match.
> 
> Edit: Actually, no it doesn't, wait there...
> 
> ...



I watched that and I didn't see multiple jutsu at all... Watched it twice  What time is it shown at? All I saw was different looking combos that ended in multiple ways (like the first game, where the character would use a jutsu at the end of the melee combo to visually complete it) and a Rasengan.

Also note that if there isn't any multiple jutsu shown there, there might still be hope... After all, this is the beginning of the game, in story mode (very obvious). So with that in mind, why would the character be using multiple moves? So perhaps there would be hope yet but... I won't be surprised if they stick to the same old system, visual jutsu's at the end of combos (in which the combo becomes customizable to end in different ways) with the 1 jutsu approach for simplicity >< Not what I prefer AT ALL but I will still like it a lot like the first.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 16, 2010)

Oodma/Giant Rasengan: 2:52

Rasengan: 3:16

Question; When these jutsu were used at the end of combos, were they subtitled at the bottom of the respective jutsu? Because both Giant and normal Rasengan are subtitled individually and home in like jutsu did in the first game.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 16, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Oodma/Giant Rasengan: 2:52
> 
> Rasengan: 3:16
> 
> Question; When these jutsu were used at the end of combos, were they subtitled at the bottom of the respective jutsu? Because both Giant and normal Rasengan are subtitled individually and home in like jutsu did in the first game.



Thanks for the times let's check this out... I must have just mistook it for a rasengan, you know how similar they can be 

Edit: You're right, it's confirmed, my pants just formed a tent, I am happy.


----------



## Blatman (Jun 16, 2010)

^^^^^^^ Naruto does a normal Rasengan and a OOdama Rasengan(check the jutsu text and the extra naruto when he does Oodama) Also Kakashi does Katon's and Rakiri's in game with no cutscene in that boss battle. It looks like two Jutsu's to me.

The prospect of 15 hours of just story is a brilliant one! I think ive played storm 1 for around 30 hours and im 95 percent complete so storm 2 should take even longer!

I hope they do a online tourne feature aswell, they could even call it the chuunin exams or something like that. It does look really good though and i cant wait to play the demo!

Si Style, They were definately subtitled.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Two Jutsus confirmed. Nice.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2010)

The difference between Rasengan and Oodama Rasengan could depend on how far the user is able to build up the miniature energy bar.

And seeing that Kakashi is a boss, I'm not sure if we can really should rely on that example or not. I hope that the bosses follow the same rules as the users.

After seeing the video, I'm not sure if I am to expect two or more jutsu - unless I missed something here.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Klue said:


> The difference between Rasengan and Oodama Rasengan could depend on how far the user is able to build up the miniature energy bar.
> 
> And seeing that Kakashi is a boss, I'm not sure if we can really should rely on that example or not. I hope that the bosses follow the same rules as the users.
> 
> After seeing the video, I'm not sure if I am to expect two or more jutsu - unless I missed something here.



Stop that


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 16, 2010)

jjjdd said:


> Can't wait to play as Ino and *Hinata* again.



The bijuu fist will dominate online.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 16, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I guess 6 playable Pains means Pain is taking 6/40 of the roster.


yeah only God,Asura and Animal Pains should have been playable.

maybe there will be 46.


----------



## Volture (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm, they said that we'll get to the story which we haven't seen yet in the anime. So would that mean we could get the five kage's too?


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2010)

Volture said:


> Hmm, they said that we'll get to the story which we haven't seen yet in the anime. So would that mean we could get the five kage's too?



Unfortunately not.

That same guy (director?) also said that the story concludes with Naruto facing Pain. It was in an older interview; I remember him saying those words exactly.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 16, 2010)

Klue said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> That same guy (director?) also said that the story concludes with Naruto facing Pain. It was in an older interview; I remember him saying those words exactly.



The story concludes with the end to the Pain and Naruto fight, it was stated, while the current episodes were still airing, that their story concludes a few more MONTHS ahead of the anime at the present time with the end of that specific battle. Which was, only a week or two ago they said this. So rest assured, the Pain fight will be concluded in this game and that will be the end of Storm 2. Don't take his words so literally there, they also couldn't talk about much because of spoilers etc. The guy was also reluctant to say at first that all 6 Pain bodies are playable but then basically said fuck it here's a spoiler. Just like the conclusion of the game reveal.


----------



## Volture (Jun 16, 2010)

serger989 said:


> The story concludes with the end to the Pain and Naruto fight, it was stated, while the current episodes were still airing, that their story concludes a few more MONTHS ahead of the anime at the present time with the end of that specific battle. Which was, only a week or two ago they said this. So rest assured, the Pain fight will be concluded in this game and that will be the end of Storm 2. Don't take his words so literally there, they also couldn't talk about much because of spoilers etc. The guy was also reluctant to say at first that all 6 Pain bodies are playable but then basically said fuck it here's a spoiler. Just like the conclusion of the game reveal.


Ah I see, I see.

But lol, the commentator (or how do you call it. The guy who asked the questions anyway) said 'Are all 4 Pain's playable?'. Big fail .


----------



## serger989 (Jun 16, 2010)

Volture said:


> Ah I see, I see.
> 
> But lol, the commentator (or how do you call it. The guy who asked the questions anyway) said 'Are all 4 Pain's playable?'. Big fail .



He said multiple times he isn't in the know with Naruto or a fan so this was all unknown to him. It's a very niche market, especially with adults in the west. It's to be expected really lol and the guy did correct him saying it was 6 and not 4. More confirmation = delicious but I was pissed no one asked about Killerbee !


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 16, 2010)

The Lars Alexanderson twist was unexpected. I don't know what the point of putting a tekken character in a Naruto game was, but it intrigued me nonetheless. I'm looking forward to seeing how he plays in the game.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 16, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> The Lars Alexanderson twist was unexpected. I don't know what the point of putting a tekken character in a Naruto game was, but it intrigued me nonetheless. I'm looking forward to seeing how he plays in the game.



Kishimoto designed Lars' bonus costume in Tekken 6, that's the most apparent reason. The other is because Namco Bandai publishes both games. It's probably something they arranged when Kishimoto designed the costume. 

It's a simple and obvious form of promotion.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn this game just looks sicker and sicker with each new tidbit we get. Still waiting on footage for certain characters but i'm not getting my hope up now.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Since I'm getting the game anyway, I won't watch anything anymore from now on. Let's see how long I can resist the urge.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 16, 2010)

I made a promise to myself. I'd only watch certain previews and whatnot, but I would not under any circumstances watch any videos with the characters' ougis in them. I always have a tendency to do that before I actually buy the game. This time I'm just going to let the game surprise me. 

... Oh who am I kidding I'll watch the ougi video anyway.


----------



## Blatman (Jun 16, 2010)

I usually watch the Ougi vids to! But im gonna try and resist the urge this time since ill be definately getting this the day of release, thankfully its being released in europe first so we can only really be spoiled by people with promo copies of this.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Blatman said:


> I usually watch the Ougi vids to! But im gonna try and resist the urge this time since ill be definately getting this the day of release, thankfully its being released in europe first so we can only really be spoiled by people with promo copies of this.



79 days to go!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2010)

79 days of waiting in hell.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> 79 days of waiting in hell.



104 days for you if you decide against importing, mind you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2010)

True....


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

That makes it feel so far away.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 16, 2010)

About the whole "All Pain bodies being playable" thing. Could it be that instead of Pain having an alternate costume you can choose different Pain bodies with the costume swap button? That way you could get all the bodies, but only waste one character slot instead of six.

I doubt it'll be like that, but a guy can hope. They'd likely do the same to Naruto with him having his normal self, 4 tails mode and Sage mode using one character slot.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah to hell with it, I just watched the whole interview 

I love that Japanese guy, he's really likeable.

"Er ... I don't really know whether I'm allowed to answer that question - ah fuck it, you can play as all 6 Pains."


----------



## Rannic (Jun 16, 2010)

I caught it in the middle I need to rewatch to see if I missed anything


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, i really just want more info.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm already bored of that Kakashi boss battle.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm already bored of that Kakashi boss battle.



I thought I was the only one good to see Im not alone.


----------



## Volture (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh guys, is it really bad if I don't know what ougi's are xD? I always thought they were the transformations/upgraded versions of characters, but I believe I'm really wrong about that :").

But does Europe get it the same time America does, or does it have a different release date? Either I missed it, or it didn't get mentioned and rewatching the whole interview is a bit MURR too xD.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2010)

Volture said:


> Oh guys, is it really bad if I don't know what ougi's are xD? I always thought they were the transformations/upgraded versions of characters, but I believe I'm really wrong about that :").
> 
> But does Europe get it the same time America does, or does it have a different release date? Either I missed it, or it didn't get mentioned and rewatching the whole interview is a bit MURR too xD.



Ougi is the term that describes a character's "special technique." Nothing wrong with not knowing.

Prior to Storm, I was in the same boat.


----------



## Augors (Jun 16, 2010)

Quick question.

Is this coming in the US this year in the fall or just Japan?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 16, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Is this coming in the US this year in the fall or just Japan?



 they are releasing in the same year just in different months


----------



## Blatman (Jun 16, 2010)

Volture said:


> Oh guys, is it really bad if I don't know what ougi's are xD? I always thought they were the transformations/upgraded versions of characters, but I believe I'm really wrong about that :").
> 
> But does Europe get it the same time America does, or does it have a different release date? Either I missed it, or it didn't get mentioned and rewatching the whole interview is a bit MURR too xD.



Us Europeans get it at the start of september, North America gets it at the end of september.


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

This should just cover the rest of the series.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I thought I was the only one good to see Im not alone.


That makes two of us. I don't think that fight even touches base on what can actually happen during a boss fight imo.


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> That makes two of us. I don't think that fight even touches base on what can actually happen during a boss fight imo.


It was just annoying to watch, that guy would back up from Kakashi when he was vulnerable.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2010)

He was prolonging it at that point. Not wanting to show too much.


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> He was prolonging it at that point. Not wanting to show too much.


I know, and it got annoying to watch.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2010)

When he started doing it i was thinking the dumbass was just missing the opportunity but then i remembered someone mentioned that and it made sense. They should have just chosen a more difficult boss battle and not have to run out the time.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 16, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> When he started doing it i was thinking the dumbass was just missing the opportunity but then i remembered someone mentioned that and it made sense. They should have just chosen a more difficult boss battle and not have to run out the time.



Exactly maybe Pain vs Jaraiya


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2010)

Honestly anything after the horrid Bell Test take 2 woulda seemed way more difficult. They basically took the first (and easiest) boss to showcase the power of boss battles and it was a little underwhelming, good, but underwhelming.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 17, 2010)

What do you guys think the chances are of us getting some Pre-Timeskip versions of the characters?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

some thing i just realized.....Kids playign this game in America are gonna get a TON of spoilers


----------



## Litho (Jun 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> What do you guys think the chances are of us getting some Pre-Timeskip versions of the characters?




0 to 0.9

orso.


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

was this posted? Best quality vid I've seen so far. 1000 years of pain looks awesome


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> What do you guys think the chances are of us getting some Pre-Timeskip versions of the characters?



No chance at all.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, that sucks. One of the things I liked about UN4/NHA.

And yes...this will be spoiler city for American fans. But UNH3 already has spoilers, as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> some thing i just realized.....Kids playign this game in America are gonna get a TON of spoilers



The manga in US is caught up to where this game ends I do believe.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

I just bought the newest Manga released and it goes up to chapter 453, right before the Gokage Summit Arc.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jun 17, 2010)

Also in the video we see naruto doing Oodama Rasengan and the normal Rasengan as ninjutsu. Also he has the rasengan as a finisher for one of his combos like jiraiya did in the previous ps2 games.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 17, 2010)

A friend at school told me that one of the games he wants the most at the moment is this piece of gold. Even while he never ever got involved in any way with the naruto series.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah ,i wonder if there two jutsus


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 17, 2010)

Sennin Mode Naruto should have tons of Rasengan variants


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 17, 2010)

Which format is everyone going with?

I was going 360, but that machine has done no more than piss me off to no end (Center of the Discs cracking, the ever looming danger of RROD etc)

So when i get my new PS3 slim i will be well geared for some good old Sage Art Rasengan'ing!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 17, 2010)

PS3 most definitely.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll go with the PS3.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 17, 2010)

PS3 here. Lot of people play one the PS3 here.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 17, 2010)

All I have is a 360...so...I guess I'll get that one, haha.


Unless somehow KH3 is announced for the PS3...and only the PS3...then I'll have to dip in and buy one >.>


----------



## Vyse (Jun 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> All I have is a 360...so...I guess I'll get that one, haha.
> 
> 
> Unless somehow KH3 is announced for the PS3...and only the PS3...then I'll have to dip in and buy one >.>



Yeah, wait for KH3 to be announced.


----------



## Superior (Jun 17, 2010)

360, only because that's all I have.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

360 cause of XBL


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> 360 cause of XBL



XBL is aight, tad bit overrated tho.

Might be a select fan group here into Naruto, but when looking for a game on any games that arnt Call of Duty, the players are lacking.

But thats me, whatever you dig man!


----------



## Litho (Jun 17, 2010)

PS3 here too. It's all I have and all I wanna have.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll be using the PS3 since I'm used to the controls for the first UNS. I would get it for 360 for the XBL, but I think more people are going to be playing it online over PSN than XBL anyways.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 17, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> PS3 here too. It's all I have and all I wanna have.



Amen to this.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 17, 2010)

Do you have to pay for XBL every month or something? Anyway am with the ps3 an am good at fighting games, am ranked 16 place international on dragon ball raging blast. My psn iBeelzebub.


----------



## Superior (Jun 17, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Do you have to pay for XBL every month or something? Anyway am with the ps3 an am good at fighting games, am ranked 16 place international on dragon ball raging blast. My psn iBeelzebub.


 It depends on how mays months you get, but you have to pay.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Do you have to pay for XBL every month or something?



you buy a subscription that last as long as the amount you pay for it


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 17, 2010)

It's $50 for a whole year, which isn't that bad at all.


But it'll suck when all the 12-14 year olds from Halo come over and start playing this for a bit. Does PSN have a problem with tweenie boopers?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> It's $50 for a whole year, which isn't that bad at all.
> 
> 
> But it'll suck when all the 12-14 year olds from Halo come over and start playing this for a bit. Does PSN have a problem with tweenie boopers?



Nope. I can say from experience the majority of PSN users is much more mature. Don't know how it'll be with Naruto, though. 

It probably will be played by tweenie boopers on both consoles.


----------



## Superior (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, after you rape them enough, they will lay off.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Do you have to pay for XBL every month or something? Anyway am with the ps3 an am good at fighting games, am ranked 16 place international on dragon ball raging blast. My psn iBeelzebub.


No, you just pay $50 for the card and then put in the code.


----------



## Blatman (Jun 17, 2010)

Ps3 all the way, as what was said Xbox users(well a majority of them) seem to play the same games like COD and stuff. Much prefer playing UNS 2 on the console it was designed for, plus i dont need anything other than a Ps3 anyways.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2010)

it lookl like Jiraiya is the one on the third story.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, he did get a lot of focus when he went in search of Pain. His will be the shortest perspective of course.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Ps3 all the way, a*s what was said Xbox users(well a majority of them) seem to play the same games like COD and stuff*. Much prefer playing UNS 2 on the console it was designed for, plus i dont need anything other than a Ps3 anyways.



this is a bull shit stereotype


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 17, 2010)

360, it's all i have and it does the job so...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok thanks, that isn't that bad people are making it out to be xbl is just as great as playstation network, and yes Tons of kids play MW2 on ps3 every day you hear them crying about how someone kill them.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 17, 2010)

Video looks decent, defiantly buying.


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 17, 2010)

Going to stick to UNS' roots and buy this for the PS3. My XBL's expired anyway. Haven't touched that thing since ODST lol.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Bee has been confirmed


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

^                 Linksu?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^                 Linksu?





not concrete by any means but it its one little bit of hearsay we didn't have an hour ago


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 17, 2010)

Full gameplay of the Kakashi Fight: 
After watching this is it just me or is that a different Voice Actor for Kakashi?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 17, 2010)

@ Zen Aku....Well i'm gonna take that with a grain of salt. No point in getting excited over something that may not be true but i mean hells, KB should be in there.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> not concrete by any means but it its one little bit of hearsay we didn't have an hour ago


Even though I think Killer Bee will definitely be in the game, like the other guy said I'm taking that with a grain of salt lol



MyNindoForever said:


> Full gameplay of the Kakashi Fight:
> After watching this is it just me or is that a different Voice Actor for Kakashi?


Is that the only fight they're going to show.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 17, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Even though I think Killer Bee will definitely be in the game, like the other guy said I'm taking that with a grain of salt lol
> 
> 
> Is that the only fight they're going to show.



Why show more when it tells us so much? 3 jutsu (did everyone miss the demon windmill shuriken?) plus Ultimate Jutsu's then add to the fact that the animation is holding up pritty damn well (though its looks a little bland (don't know if it's because of how it was filmed or what)


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

You're right, but I just want to see more characters fight besides Naruto and Kakashi. They could spare showing two more characters fighting.

And as far as the colors being bland, that's definitely because of the quality of the video, not the game itself, since the shots IGN took look much more vibrant than GT's video.


----------



## KizaruTaicho (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope im not late with this  apparently a guy named lars Lars alexandersson is a preorder charcter. I dont play tekken is he any good?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 17, 2010)

KizaruTaicho said:


> I hope im not late with this  apparently a guy named lars Lars alexandersson is a preorder charcter. I dont play tekken is he any good?



bout a week late actually, and from what we saw of him in the E3 trailer he looks like he's pretty bad ass!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

KizaruTaicho said:


> I hope im not late with this  apparently a guy named lars Lars alexandersson is a preorder charcter. I dont play tekken is he any good?



yeah we know

a missed moment of Awesome if you ask me


they should of slapped a cloud head band on raven and put him in the game


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah we know
> 
> a missed moment of Awesome if you ask me
> 
> ...



Please, please, please, say _should have_ instead. It really bothers me. Please.


----------



## KizaruTaicho (Jun 17, 2010)

Namco Bandai also owns Soul Caliber to irc.That means theres a  possibility of Nightmare vs Pein


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> this is a bull shit stereotype



How so? I'm an XBL user and I can honestly say I  see more people on COD/Halo/etc. than any other kind of game.


As far as Lars goes, they should have put in Eddie and made him be from KB's village. His fighting style would be awesome to see in this game.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I'm disappointed.  I expected a playable demo at E3 with actual matches, but it seems all we got was the Naruto vs. Kakashi boss battle.  If they release a demo on the PSN, I fear this boss battle may be what's on it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> How so? I'm an XBL user and I can honestly say I see more people on COD/Halo/etc. than any other kind of game.


That would be because playing those games on the PS3 is a waste of time. 

Anyway, most of the friends i have play a multitude of games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> How so? I'm an XBL user and I can honestly say I  see more people on COD/Halo/etc. than any other kind of game.
> 
> 
> As far as Lars goes, they should have put in Eddie and made him be from KB's village. His fighting style would be awesome to see in this game.




what Cabbage Cabrera said plus those games are high sellers, but so are games like bayonetta, ME, and the like


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

You guys act like most people don't play CoD or other FPS games on PSN.


----------



## Superior (Jun 17, 2010)

So I guess the difference between Normal Rasengan and the bigger one depends on how long you charge it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

Can someone please tell me if the first NUNS is worth the 35 bucks I'd have to dish out for it at GS? I'd love to play it, but after I heard the disclusion of the Haku and Zabuza arcs... I was all  So.. is it worth it?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 18, 2010)

^It's a nice (and pretty game) for sure--so I'd say go for it.

But, like you and others have said, no Haku and Zabuza was such a wtf moment...


----------



## destinator (Jun 18, 2010)

According to jp blogs and 2ch, the next jump issue will feature Itachi. Take this with a grain of salt since there currently is no visual proof.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 18, 2010)

The ignorance level about consoles is oh so high in this thread. 
Looks like nobody knows what they are talking about concerning the PS3 and x360, so some of you might want to talk less to make yourself look less stupid.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 18, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> The ignorance level about consoles is oh so high in this thread.
> Looks like nobody knows what they are talking about concerning the PS3 and x360, so some of you might want to talk less to make yourself look less stupid.



I agree, arguing over who plays what on each system is very asinine, if you feel the need to argue on this topic create a thread about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2010)

Crosses fingers for Susano'o Itachi being a transformation.


----------



## Litho (Jun 18, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> The ignorance level about consoles is oh so high in this thread.
> Looks like nobody knows what they are talking about concerning the PS3 and x360, so some of you might want to talk less to make yourself look less stupid.





Kakashi Sensei said:


> I agree, arguing over who plays what on each system is very asinine, if you feel the need to argue on this topic create a thread about it.



1: Why bring it up again then? It stopped like 2 pages ago orso. I can only conclude that it's you who should 'talk less' or 'feel the need to argue'. But I take that back Nakiro, cause you don't post much 
2: Who was arguing?


----------



## destinator (Jun 18, 2010)

Blog updated...

Next weeks jump will feature Itachi
Next weeks vjump will have 3 pages on the game. Will have more about Lars and most likely more about Itachi.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 18, 2010)

destinator said:


> Blog updated...
> 
> Next weeks jump will feature Itachi
> Next weeks vjump will have 3 pages on the game. Will have more about Lars and most likely more about Itachi.



Hopefully they show Susanoo


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

Susanoo Itachi will be too much hax.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 18, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Susanoo Itachi will be too much hax.



Well its a crucial part of the fight, if they try to leave it out like the did Haku and Zabuza that make me very mad.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 18, 2010)

Susanoo Itachi vs. Hydra Orochimaru for epic Gundam match.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2010)

Epic Balls.


----------



## Superior (Jun 18, 2010)

Hasn't that been posted?


----------



## Corran (Jun 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Crosses fingers for Susano'o Itachi being a transformation.



I reckon it will be a boss battle like the Kakashi water dragon fight. Otherwise it would just be too huge to fight with.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2010)

Corran said:


> I reckon it will be a boss battle like the Kakashi water dragon fight. Otherwise it would just be too huge to fight with.


true but they could make the Susanoo ribs as a transformation maybe get 50% of defense power up.


----------



## Volture (Jun 18, 2010)

So, the difference between the Limited/Collectors edition and the normal version is, is that Lars is in it? Just to make sure.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm sure someone will release a patch to allow everyone else to get Lars.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking forward to this, i'm so glad i'm saving up for an xbox!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2010)

i wonder if the uchiha temple will be bigger for the game.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

Ohh I forgot about that. I can't wait to see Kirin in the game.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 18, 2010)

Good lord , the Itachi fight will be epic


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

There better not be censoring.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2010)

Are they going to show glimpses of the Uchiha battle?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd imagine they would show the whole thing since one of the three story lines is Sasuke's.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2010)

i went to game stop and payed them so they can hold IT FOR ME WHEN IT COMES OUT AND they said it will come out September 28.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

I may buy this, but I'd like to play the first one first... I guess I'll go to Gamefaqs and Youtube to watch and read reviews x_x


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 18, 2010)

Klue said:


> Are they going to show glimpses of the Uchiha battle?



The next Pv trailers that comes out with the new shonen jump features Itachi.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

Good Lord let them not destroy the Itachi and Pain fights as the anime has butchered them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2010)

The World said:


> Good Lord let them not destroy the Itachi and Pain fights as the anime has butchered them.



i don't watch subs as i can stand reading while trying to keep up with the action on screen

how are they butchered


----------



## Volture (Jun 18, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i went to game stop and payed them so they can hold IT FOR ME WHEN IT COMES OUT AND they said it will come out September 28.


Since when do you need to pay to pre-order ._.?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Volture said:


> Since when do you need to pay to pre-order ._.?



At least 5 bucks, for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Volture (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> At least 5 bucks, for as long as I can remember.


Lol sucks. I can do it for free here xD.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't watch subs as i can stand reading while trying to keep up with the action on screen
> 
> how are they butchered


they not ,he just a manga tard.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

Volture said:


> Lol sucks. I can do it for free here xD.


Do you use Gamestop? Cause we Americans definitely have to pay $5 for pre-order.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 18, 2010)

Volture said:


> Lol sucks. I can do it for free here xD.



Well, you pay $5 which gets taken off the normal price once you go pick up the game, it's just a deposit of sorts. In the end it doesn't cost you anything extra.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 18, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Do you use Gamestop? Cause we Americans definitely have to pay $5 for pre-order.



Yep it's $5 dollars for a regular copy and for a limited addition is $10.


----------



## Volture (Jun 18, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Do you use Gamestop? Cause we Americans definitely have to pay $5 for pre-order.


Lol no, I used a Dutch store. It costs €64,99 (Limited edition though) and I guess that's pretty expensive xD. Paying another €7 for pre-ordering would be insane.


But holy shit, I just noticed it only costs €55 on Gamestop (including the pre-ordering), aw .


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> they not ,he just a manga tard.


Or, the manga is better. Which it is. Seriously. O.O 



Volture said:


> Lol no, I used a Dutch store. It costs ?64,99 (Limited edition though) and I guess that's pretty expensive xD. Paying another ?7 for pre-ordering would be insane.
> 
> 
> But holy shit, I just noticed it only costs ?55 on Gamestop (including the pre-ordering), aw .



Yup, like it's already been stated, the money it costs to preorder doesn't actually cost anything extra, they just want collateral. Though it doesn't always work. I preordered GoWIII and ended up borrowing it from a friend... so they just kept my money.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm also from holland and I don't know where you buy your games but when you pay the deposit it doens't come on top of the original price. I think you got the wrong idea about deposits.

^I always read good things about gamestop. Don't they have good trading services?


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm also from holland and I don't know where you buy your games but when you pay the deposit it doens't come on top of the original price. I think you got the wrong idea about deposits.
> 
> ^I always read good things about gamestop. Don't they have good trading services?



Not really... they give you like... 1/5 of the game's value.. not even worth it really. Sometimes I would rather throw out the game then let them suck money from people.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm also from holland and I don't know where you buy your games but when you pay the deposit it doens't come on top of the original price. I think you got the wrong idea about deposits.
> 
> ^I always read good things about gamestop. Don't they have good trading services?



You pre order a $60 game, you put $5 down, when the game comes out, now you only have to pay $55 because you already gave them $5. That seems pretty good to me, do they not do that there with you guys?


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Susanoo Itachi will be too much hax.



It will be, but i will play the hell out of Sasuno'o-Itachi, in online fights i will just sit there not moving and then on a whim one shot players


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2010)

Corran said:


> I reckon it will be a boss battle like the Kakashi water dragon fight. Otherwise it would just be too huge to fight with.



They need to up the scale of the battles anyway like the old games.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> The next Pv trailers that comes out with the new shonen jump features Itachi.



How soon will that be? Shounen jump comes out every Monday or something, right?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Not really... they give you like... 1/5 of the game's value.. not even worth it really. Sometimes I would rather throw out the game then let them suck money from people.



It's not THAT bad. They need to make profit too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 18, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Not really... they give you like... 1/5 of the game's value.. not even worth it really. Sometimes I would rather throw out the game then let them suck money from people.


lolwut? Your Gamestop must suck dick then, mine usually gives about half it's actual worth. Hell bought a used copy of CoD: 4 and sold my WaW, only had to pay half what the price was for 4.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

So is it confirmed that Minato will be playable in the game?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 18, 2010)

There's been no mention of Minato anywhere so far. Hell, the majority of the roster hasn't even been shown yet. I guess at this point, CC2 don't want to show off too much of the features, especially not so soon before release. 

But as for Minato, there's really no guarantee that he'll be in. Though who knows, it's possible he might be in as a tie-in to the 4th Shippuden movie, which is coming out in Japan next month. But that's just speculation.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 19, 2010)

Joakim3 said:


> It will be, but i will play the hell out of Sasuno'o-Itachi, in online fights i will just sit there not moving and then on a whim one shot players



Aaaaaaaaaaaand *this* is the kind of person I hate playing online with...in any game.


----------



## Superior (Jun 19, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaand *this* is the kind of person I hate playing online with...in any game.


That's when you rape him with Lee before he gets the chance.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

Or just blow a hole in Susanoo with Danzo.


----------



## Superior (Jun 19, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Or just blow a hole in Susanoo with Danzo.


 Oh you

Great idea.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I was just on Narutopedia looking at Killer's Bee profile, when I noticed this under the trivia section "Killer Bee first game appearance will be in Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2."
Take this as you will but I assuming that Killer Bee will most definitely be in the game.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 19, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Well I was just on Narutopedia looking at Killer's Bee profile, when I noticed this under the trivia section "Killer Bee first game appearance will be in Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2."
> Take this as you will but I assuming that Killer Bee will most definitely be in the game.



Well he obviously will be, Naruto, Sasuke and Jiraiya were said to be the 3 main characters in the game. Since it goes up to the conclusion of Naruto vs Pain... KillerBee is obviously in the game. Don't really need a confirmation for something they already said lol Assumptions aren't always a bad thing.

I bet his awakening and Lariat will look awesome ;o I wonder what his ultimate will be .-. Probably bijuu blast, or something.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 19, 2010)

serger989 said:


> killerBee is obviously in the game. Don't really need a confirmation for something they already said lol Assumptions aren't always a bad thing.
> 
> I bet his awakening and Lariat will look awesome ;o I wonder what his ultimate will be .-. Probably bijuu blast, or something.



no his ultimate will be the lariat, stabbing you with his swords will be his sub move


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 19, 2010)

so from the looks of the game play trailer...naruto used three techniques instead of the one we got in Ninja Storm 1...does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## destinator (Jun 19, 2010)

stiched together and the right size


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice scans, Susanoo looks awesome and it looks like Sasuke has his costume from his fight with Itachi, so he has three so far.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2010)

Of course Sasuke would have the most costumes.

Kishi just loves playing dress up with him.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 19, 2010)

i wished that they would hurry up and launch a demo already. I hope they bring this game to Anime Expo this year like they did before Ninja Storm 1 came out.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm just hoping for lots of chars.. hope pain and different naruto's dont count as 1 slot per type..


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

destinator said:


> stiched together and the right size


Wow that looks epic. Suasnoo and Kirin look epic. This game is gonna be epic.


----------



## Klue (Jun 19, 2010)

Susanoo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2010)

I really can't wait to play this game, I'm thinking of preordering it.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 19, 2010)

Any news whether European countries will get the preorder bonus as well?


----------



## Jaga (Jun 19, 2010)

Amatarasu and Kirin look EPIC!!! 



Oversoul said:


> Any news whether European countries will get the preorder bonus as well?



pre-order bonus?? is americabn gettting this? i missed this news


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

^ You get Tekken 6's Lars as an additional character if you pre-order.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 19, 2010)

Who is Tsunade fighting? Susanoo and Kirin awesome


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 19, 2010)

Susano'o is looking pretty cool.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 19, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Who is Tsunade fighting? Susanoo and Kirin awesome



From the other pic it looks like Jiraiya. Sai and Yamato Comfirmed as playable charactors

Naruto
Sakura
Sasuke
Kakashi
Shikamaru
Asuma
Jiraiya
Pain x6
Tsunade
Sai
Yamato
Gaara

Did I miss anyone miss?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

The game is confirmed to have 42 characters. Let's brainstorm guys.


----------



## Volture (Jun 19, 2010)

Naruto
Sasuke
Pain
Pain
Pain
Pain
Pain
Pain
Jiraiya
Tsunade
Orochimaru
Shikamaru
Asuma
Hiruzen
Juugo
Suigetsu
Deidara
Hidan
Kakuzu
Sasori
Itachi
Kisame
Kakashi
Killer Bee (?)
Sakura
Ino
Chouji
Kiba
Gaara
Temari
Kankuro
Gai
Hinata
Shino
Neji
Tenten
Kabuto (?)
Yamato


Is all I can think of for now.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2010)

destinator said:


> stiched together and the right size



I hope Susanoo isn't _too _OPed. I really don't want to fight Itachi 90% of the time online..


----------



## Fatality (Jun 19, 2010)

Hypnotizing sig = +reps.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 19, 2010)

hell yes
the fight vs itachi would be a boss battle


----------



## Kirra Biru (Jun 19, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Hypnotizing sig = +reps.



rofl. agreed. I just spent at LEAST a solid minute staring at that sig. Well played sir. Well played.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2010)

I too was hypnotized...


I'm at fucking work


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 19, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> The game is confirmed to have 42 characters. Let's brainstorm guys.


 
Including or excluding Lars?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

Excluding Lars. 

Speaking of Lars, I just pre-ordered my copy at gamestop today.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone here planning on maining Lars online? I'll be using him and Kakashi.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't stand Lars, so I won't bother using him. 



Suzuku said:


> The game is confirmed to have 42 characters. Let's brainstorm guys.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto
Sakura
Sai
Kakashi
Yamato
Shikamaru
Ino
Chouji
Asuma
Hinata
Kiba
Shino
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Gai
Tsunade
Jiraiya
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Sasuke
Suigetsu
Juugo
Karin
Itachi
Kisame
Deidara
Sasori
Hidan
Kakuzu
Tobi
Pain - Deva Path
Pain - Asura Path
Pain - Animal Path
Konan
Killer Bee

If we include Hiruko Sasori, 4TK Naruto and Lars, that's still only 39. Counting all six Pains adds to 42, but we still lack confirmation of how many Pain bodies are actually playable. I'm going with the assumption it's the same as in Accel 3.


----------



## Volture (Jun 19, 2010)

Sesha said:


> I can't stand Lars, so I won't bother using him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, 6 Pain bodies are confirmed.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 19, 2010)

Sesha said:


> I can't stand Lars, so I won't bother using him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see that as the ideal Roster but I'm wondering what's going to be awakening and what's going to be a costume (Hiruko Sasori, Puppet Sasori, so I'd assume he'd just be Sasori with a Hiruko costume). Maybe some filler characters? Or maybe the Jinchuuriki we've "seen" ! That would be a nice twist imo

Can see Minato being in there etc


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> I hope Susanoo isn't _too _OPed. I really don't want to fight Itachi 90% of the time online..



Who said Susanoo was playable online or playable at all?
I'm pretty sure its going to be a story mode / boss-battle only type of technique. How would that work or be controllable online if usable to players?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Who said Susanoo was playable online or playable at all?
> I'm pretty sure its going to be a story mode / boss-battle only type of technique. How would that work or be controllable online if usable to players?



It could work like the summons in the PS2 Narutimate Hero games.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Who said Susanoo was playable online or playable at all?
> I'm pretty sure its going to be a story mode / boss-battle only type of technique. How would that work or be controllable online if usable to players?



They can make it so that only it's skeletal frame is covering the user, like how it was protecting Sasuke against the Raikage. It'll give itachi/sasuke a slight boost in atk/speed/defense for a few seconds. Sort of how CS was in the earlier NH games. Of course, to activate this, you have to use the Ultimate Jutsu first. That's the only time we see Susanoo in it's completed form.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

Susano'o would be interesting if they pull it off right. However if they do, Itachi will yet again be the most broken character in the game.

*EDIT: Lol just checked, and they confirmed a Susano'o Itachi *


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 20, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I hate that games goes multi-platform because then I don't have a reason to own both consoles... anyway if this game will have online play then I am getting it on PS3 not Xbox360 (PS3=FreeOnline).. Anyway this is good news for the Xbox fans without a PS3 ;D
> 
> 
> -LS-



id agree if this was a big exclusive game but this is a Licensed game 

also there is a reason you have to pay for XBL


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Susano'o would be interesting if they pull it off right. However if they do, Itachi will yet again be the most broken character in the game.



Itachi wasn't that bad in Ninja Storm 1.
Just keep distance when awakening was used, don't use Ninja Movement, and don't get caught up in justu spam.
In fact; IMHO, i thought it was easier to KnJ and do damage when Tsukuyomi was up.


----------



## Superior (Jun 20, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Susano'o would be interesting if they pull it off right. However if they do, Itachi will yet again be the most broken character in the game.
> 
> *EDIT: Lol just checked, and they confirmed a Susano'o Itachi *


Well, expect him to be overused.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Itachi wasn't that bad in Ninja Storm 1.
> Just keep distance when awakening was used, don't use Ninja Movement, and don't get caught up in justu spam.
> In fact; IMHO, i thought it was easier to KnJ and do damage when Tsukuyomi was up.


It was when his awakening mode was combined with a ultimate jutsu barrage. Because it's practically impossible to respond to since Itachi can teleport right behind his opponent. I'm just looking forward to his Susano'o mode in this new game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

Superior said:


> Well, expect him to be overused.



ehh, Oh well if he is overused and overpowered.
Just more of a challenge for me.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ehh, Oh well if he is overused and overpowered.
> Just more of a challenge for me.


I'll take him out, Sasuke is my least favorite Manga Character, but he is my 2nd favorite fighting character. His Mangekyou Sharingan Mode is going to be great. I hope the special teams include the Uchiha Bros. That would be great.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I'll take him out, Sasuke is my least favorite Manga Character, but he is my 2nd favorite fighting character. His Mangekyou Sharingan Mode is going to be great. I hope the special teams include the Uchiha Bros. That would be great.



I think I've read something about Team-Jutsu or something like that.
Hopefully they get a badass technique.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> id agree if this was a big exclusive game but this is a Licensed game
> 
> also there is a reason you have to pay for XBL



Like what? I personaly hardly play games online that much and if I do go online I would rather not have to pay for it so yeah what ever small reason there is for YOU to play games on XBL dose not translate over to me


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think I've read something about Team-Jutsu or something like that.
> Hopefully they get a badass technique.


Yeah, like the teams will work more in unison dependent on who you pick in your team Itachi and Sasuke would be an excellent team.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

Right now, Susano'o Itachi is looking just like a boss, but I hope it's put into an Ougi or transformation.

All I really care now is how my favorite plays, Gaara, in regular battle, I hope he isn't as incomplete as he was in Storm 1.



Rhythmic- said:


> Anyone here planning on maining Lars online? I'll be using him and Kakashi.



I might, him and Kakazu.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Right now, Susano'o Itachi is looking just like a boss, but I hope it's put into an Ougi or transformation.
> 
> All I really care now is how my favorite plays, Gaara, in regular battle, I hope he isn't as incomplete as he was in Storm 1.


Don't remind me of how pathetic Gaara was in the first one, I was expecting a Shukaku Awakening Mode when I unlocked him, but no we get the brutal sand mode. They really need to expand on the awakening modes and make them more personal towards each character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Don't remind me of how pathetic Gaara was in the first one, I was expecting a Shukaku Awakening Mode when I unlocked him, but no we get the brutal sand mode. They really need to expand on the awakening modes and make them more personal towards each character.



Yes so was I, I was very disappointed.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol, Yea.
I think that Storm 1 was just kinda thrown together with the awakenings and stuff like that.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes so was I, I was very disappointed.


Yeah I know, another thing that'd be nice is two jutsu rather than just one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Yea.
> I think that Storm 1 was just kinda thrown together with the awakenings and stuff like that.



Every other game is half the game Narutimate Hero 3 was.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 20, 2010)

argh this game is coming too slow they need to give more info!!!!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

I never caught the E3 Info.
Was there a date for the Demo release?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 20, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Like what? I personaly hardly play games online that much and if I do go online I would rather not have to pay for it so yeah what ever small reason there is for YOU to play games on XBL dose not translate over to me



there not exactly small reason but like you said you don't really play online so what eve


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 20, 2010)

Meh i'm affraid there won't be enough new characters that weren't in the first game.. shame


----------



## Klue (Jun 20, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Meh i'm affraid there won't be enough new characters that weren't in the first game.. shame


_
Whateva, whateva, I do what I want. I smoke crack, I do drugs, I drink "alcihaal." I once killed SIX baby seals with my bare hands._

*New Characters*:

Deidara
Sasori
Kakuzu
Hidan
Pain (x7)
Konan
Yamato
Sai
Chiyo
Juugo
Suigetsu
Karin
Killerbee

(x7) = Pain: (1)God (2)Demon (3)Human (4)Male Animal (5)Female Animal (6)Ghost (7)Hell

*Now Playable*:

Asuma
Kurenai?
Anko?
Hashirama?
Tobirama?

? = Not confirmed

*Possibles*

Danzou
Tobi
Zetsu
Samui
Karui
Omi
Yondaime Raikage

*Others*:

Lars

I'm sure there are others I'm forgetting - and I know there is a good number of characters listed, with an unconfirmed status, but CC usually tosses in guys like (Tobi, Zetsu, Raikage) just because they made an appearance; although, not even a portion of their powers were revealed.

I would be surprised if Tobi, Zetsu, Danzou, (pre-Kage arc), Samui, etc., failed to make the cut - because all revealed themselves prior to the end of the Pain vs. Konoha arc.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, you just made me discover new chars that are in the game  I take my words back .

Didn't knew yamato (awesome), konan, karin, suigetsu and Juugo were available. Where do you get all that info?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2010)

Volture said:


> Nah, 6 Pain bodies are confirmed.


they only confirmed them as usable ,not playable i believe.


----------



## Volture (Jun 20, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> they only confirmed them as usable ,not playable i believe.


What's the difference ?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 20, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> they only confirmed them as usable ,not playable i believe.



Their all playable.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

Killer Bee should be DLC for the next Def Jam.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 20, 2010)

Klue said:


> _
> Whateva, whateva, I do what I want. I smoke crack, I do drugs, I drink "alcihaal." I once killed SIX baby seals with my bare hands._
> 
> *New Characters*:
> ...


You don't think they will let us play as Nagato?


----------



## destinator (Jun 20, 2010)

Vjump


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> Vjump


awesome ,4 tailed Naruto and Orochimaru confirmed (not that i doubt them being in).


----------



## Volture (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh my god, I really forgot about the 4-Tailed Naruto vs. Orochimaru fight . Looks epic!


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

Volture said:


> Oh my god, I really forgot about the 4-Tailed Naruto vs. Orochimaru fight . Looks epic!


It does, I'm looking for the Sasuke vs. Itachi battle Susano'o Itachi will be the boss for it.


----------



## destinator (Jun 20, 2010)

3rd page revealing lars weapon.....


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> 3rd page revealing lars weapon.....


I really hope he's not playable online, because he takes away from the Naruto atmosphere for me.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> 3rd page revealing lars weapon.....


What's the page next to it? It looks like the one tail is on it.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 20, 2010)

lars with a gatling. lolwut


----------



## destinator (Jun 20, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> What's the page next to it? It looks like the one tail is on it.



My guess, Kizuna Drive for Psp.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome! 4-Tailed Beast mode!
INB4 everyone freaks out about Lars having a gun.
(i think it might be his chakra + shuriken)


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Awesome! 4-Tailed Beast mode!
> INB4 everyone freaks out about Lars having a gun.
> (i think it might be his chakra + shuriken)


Shinra Tensei says hello


----------



## Rannic (Jun 20, 2010)

Well Im even more hyped for this game


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it will be something like..
TS-Naruto Costume --> 4 Tailed Beast Awakening Mode
Sage Naruto Costume --> 6 Tailed Beast Awakening Mode

(lol, im only dreaming )


----------



## Si Style (Jun 20, 2010)

Also confirms that something is definitely interchangeable about the items!

Compare the items Naruto has in the Lars scan to this video  (I appreciate that the video is down, but the initial screen that's shown is all you need to see my point)

Naruto has two different sets of items.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Also confirms that something is definitely interchangeable about the items!
> 
> Compare the items Naruto has in the Lars scan to this video  (I appreciate that the video is down, but the initial screen that's shown is all you need to see my point)
> 
> Naruto has two different sets of items.




Could just be depending on where you are in the story or if you are playing Versus Mode or not. Having the option to change the Ninja Tools might end up being kinda cheap IMHO.


----------



## Volture (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh wow, you guys probably saw this already, but some pics of roaming in the city:


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

Volture said:


> Oh wow, you guys probably saw this already, but some pics of roaming in the city:


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

Holy.. it looks straight out of the anime as far as backgrounds go. Wow.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

True.
I want to see how many people on the 360 i will be beating all day.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> True.
> I want to see how many people on the 360 i will be beating all day.


I won't be one of them, I'll be the one at the top of the leaderboards while drinking a monster energy drink.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah.. I'm buying this game. But first, I'll wait until it comes out and drops the first ones price to... say... 25 bucks?  I'm cheap. And then I'll buy the other one after


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 20, 2010)

Itachi in Susanoo mode 

Will be maining Itachi & Sasori


----------



## Rannic (Jun 20, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Well it's new to me, and it looks so much better than it's predecessor.
> 
> *We need to have a poll on which system everyone will purchase this game for, so I can decide based on amount of players playing online.*



I agree, I wanna see who will be getting pwned by me on PSN.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I agree, I wanna see who will be getting pwned by me on PSN.


I agree, I most certainly will be the one doing the pwning.


----------



## Volture (Jun 20, 2010)

I will buy a PS3 just to play this game .


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

Volture said:


> I will buy a PS3 just to play this game .


Why not just the XBOX 360?


----------



## serger989 (Jun 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Holy.. it looks straight out of the anime as far as backgrounds go. Wow.



That's because the anime studio actually drew all the backgrounds!  The _ONLY_ thing I'm sad about with this game now... I wish the Shippuuden music would be in this;

Crimson Rose
Kakuzu
Dark Spot
Prominence
Stormy Sky
Courtesy
Thunderbolt
Reverse Situation
Emergence of talents

etc

Hopefully, I can just play the songs from my PS3 (unlike the first one )


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not sure who I'm gonna main, but it'll definitely be between Naruto, Sasuke, or Pain.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

serger989 said:


> That's because the anime studio actually drew all the backgrounds!  The _ONLY_ thing I'm sad about with this game now... I wish the Shippuuden music would be in this;
> 
> Crimson Rose
> Kakuzu
> ...


You can with XBOX


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 20, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I'm not sure who I'm gonna main, but it'll definitely be between Naruto, Sasuke, or Pain.



Brings up a question, who is everyone gonna main?

Mine is undoubtedly gonna be Hinata.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 20, 2010)

I've mained Naruto in every Naruto game so it'll not change.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

Mine is definitely going to be either Itachi(most likely), Pain, Sasuke, or Minato.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 20, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Brings up a question, who is everyone gonna main?
> 
> Mine is undoubtedly gonna be Hinata.



Naruto; as always.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll definitely be maining Sasuke, but I'm not sure if I'll go with Hebi or Taka, assuming they're different.  My secondary main will probably be Deidara.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 20, 2010)

So many choices... I used to mainly use;

Naruto (Windmill shuriken for its flexibility)
Kakashi (His ultimate was cool to trick people into )
Neji (I liked to bust into his jutsu mid combo, he just looked awesome)
Itachi (Who didn't like his teleport? Or planting bombs everywhere as clones?)
Sasuke (range is so fun to play around with to make openings!)
Shikamaru had some interesting tactics with his shadow bind
I also liked to use Orochimaru and Kimimaro a lot to

And I really liked some of the support characters like Sakon (Rashoumon), Kidomaru (His web), Kimimaro/Orochimaru (For there sword/bone melee), The ranged users (Sasuke, Kakashi, Itachi, Naruto (windmill shuriken) Kisame, Shodaime etc) Nidaime's water wall, and Sakura's trap etc Sure they can be cheap but you gotta pay attention! lol

I'd probably wanna just use all the flexible and SUPER cool looking characters (subject of opinion)

I'd probably wanna use...
Naruto, Jiraiya, Pain, Sasuke, Itachi, Deidara, Shikamaru, Kakuzu, Kakashi, Yamato, KillerBee and dunno who else...


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 20, 2010)

Probably Itachi or Ino.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 20, 2010)

I will be main Neji, Kakuzu, Itachi K4 Naruto and Orochimaru.
I'll play with Sasuke and Killer Bee occasionally.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm maining Kankuro, my others will be Tenten, Kakuzu and the Female Animal Path body (if they have it).


----------



## Superior (Jun 20, 2010)

Naruto or Itachi. Possibly Kakashi.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 20, 2010)

I will be using SM naruto and sasuke, please don't destroy your ps3 when am done owning your asses. It's best you guy get it for xbox360 because you know.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> I will be using SM naruto and sasuke, please don't destroy your ps3 when am done owning your asses. It's best you guy get it for xbox360 because you know.


We'll see about that :ho


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 20, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> I will be using SM naruto and sasuke, please don't destroy your ps3 when am done owning your asses. It's best you guy get it for xbox360 because you know.



PS3s are actually quite durable.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> PS3s are actually quite durable.



After am done with you, you'll find a way to break it.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> After am done with you, you'll find a way to break it.


I'll own you like Itachi owned Deidara  Just wait.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 20, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> After am done with you, you'll find a way to break it.



We shall see.


----------



## Volture (Jun 20, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Why not just the XBOX 360?


Because they're almost the same price, I get better graphics with the PS3 and it has free online features .


----------



## Litho (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll main one or more of these:

Pain
Kabuto(with oro powers???)
Zetsu(if he's in )
Sasori
Itachi
Gaara

On PS3.

I hate lars with a passion and if I wind up fighting against him, i take his stupid moonhairpiece, throw it at your head like boomerang and chop your head of.

FATALITY


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 20, 2010)

Im maining Sasuke & Itachi, also Killer Bee if he's in, ill probally get it for both


----------



## Volture (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll be maining either Sasuke, Itachi or Killer Bee.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 20, 2010)

Probably Kakashi or Jiraiya (Sennin Mode + Frogs = Awesomeness)


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 20, 2010)

i am Manning Pain, Killa Bee, and Lars [just to piss people off ]


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 20, 2010)

Am not pre ordering it, i'll just buy it when it comes out. Hope lars will be a DLC later on.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Am not pre ordering it, i'll just buy it when it comes out. Hope lars will be a DLC later on.


I'm going to preorder it to be safe, I don't want to play Lars, just beat the hell out of him


----------



## Rannic (Jun 20, 2010)

Of course all pre order bonuses become dlc later


----------



## Klue (Jun 20, 2010)

My main?

Sage Naruto Gigantic Rasengan FTW!


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2010)

Klue said:


> My main?
> 
> Sage Naruto Gigantic Rasengan FTW!


I think Fuuton Rasenshuriken would be more rewarding to use Naruto rather than a giant rasengan.


----------



## Klue (Jun 20, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I think Fuuton Rasenshuriken would be more rewarding to use Naruto rather than a giant rasengan.



Sage Art: Oodama Rasengan looks far cooler though.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 20, 2010)

i hope they take away that shuriken plus chakra = better shuriken thing in favor of making it = another jutsu, would be amazing as for who i will play as Jiraya Sage mode on the ps3!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 20, 2010)

Naruto, Killer Bee(if he's in if he's not Sakura), and Tenten



NU-KazeKage said:


> i hope they take away that shuriken plus chakra = better shuriken thing in favor of making it = another jutsu, would be amazing as for who i will play as Jiraya Sage mode on the ps3!



I hope they don't because that's always badass when you do it up close


----------



## Seany (Jun 20, 2010)

My main will be Kisame.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 20, 2010)

If Tenten remains similar, I'll main her; I'd like to see how Deidara plays too.

My biggest concern is what supports will do;

I used to have Sakon and Jiraiya all the time because hiding behind Rashoumon and having the opponent dealing with a massive frog dropping from the sky used to give you a bit of time. With Tenten, you could also throw a few sneaky traps around in all the commotion. 

As Sakon won't be around, I hope Orochimaru uses Rashoumon in support or this new defensive support thing is useful.

If you hadn't guessed, I'm a strategic/defensive player


----------



## Rannic (Jun 20, 2010)

Seany said:


> My main will be Kisame.



It's just a shame Samhade fused Kisame won't be in the game.


----------



## Kirra Biru (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know who I'll be using the most. Definitely Killer Bee and Jiraiya. Can't wait to use Pain, Deidara, hopefully itachi's grab won't suck so hard this time, Kakuzu, Suigetsu, SM Naruto and Sasuke. This game is gonna be so fucking tight. In the first one I mostly used Naruto, Kakashi, Kankuro, Sauce, and Ino if I wanted to be a dick. But with sooo many new characters.......the wait is so painful. 

I also can't wait to see how we fair against each other. We've all only ever been able to play against our friends or the computer on super hard (which isn't all that hard at all after a while). Just out of curiosity, are any of you peeps RL friends who've played against each other in NUNS?


----------



## Blatman (Jun 20, 2010)

My Mains will be Naruto, Sasuke and God(im gonna try and master Pein using many different formations with the six bodies). If theyve given Kakashi as good a move set like accel 2 ill main him aswell.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2010)

I thought Lars was confirmed as a Japan Only Pre-Order, or am i wrong?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I thought Lars was confirmed as a Japan Only Pre-Order, or am i wrong?


 
Better *NOT* be!!!


----------



## Fireball (Jun 20, 2010)

i'll main the sauce and pain.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm going to preorder mine this weekend.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 20, 2010)

After reading all ^^^ I'm most likely gonna end up trying most of them for weeks between each other. See who I'll be most comfortable with using. Kakashi's a surefire though. It's gonna be tempting to use Sage Naruto/Jiraiya and Pain but they'll probably be OUed.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not going to main anyone... I like to play with all the characters. I'll switch on the fly.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I'll main with one of the following:

Deva Pein
Hidan
Kakuzu
Sai

I'm leaning more towards Deva Pein, and not because I think he'll be haxx.


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll be maining Jiraiya, Kakuzu, Deidara, Sasori, Kakashi, Neji and maybe Sasuke.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 21, 2010)

I dunno why you guys are discussing your "mains" and who you're going to "beat" in this.


Every last one of you are gonna need the whole roster to have a chance against me and my Tenten. 



<3






(Maybe I'll fit in some KillerBee. We'll see how The Ten feels about it)


----------



## Superior (Jun 21, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I dunno why you guys are discussing your "mains" and who you're going to "beat" in this.
> 
> 
> Every last one of you are gonna need the whole roster to have a chance against me and my Tenten.
> ...


She'll get her ass sealed forever


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 21, 2010)

Superior said:


> She'll get her ass sealed forever




Oh, I'll seal it alright...

...but we're talking about the game here, champ. Not my personal life.


----------



## Superior (Jun 21, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Oh, I'll seal it alright...
> 
> ...but we're talking about the game here, champ. Not my personal life.


 Oh you, no arguments there


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I dunno why you guys are discussing your "mains" and who you're going to "beat" in this.
> 
> 
> Every last one of you are gonna need the whole roster to have a chance against me and my Tenten.
> ...


Hey i'll be using her to. I just guess we'll need to prove who's Tenten is better.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 21, 2010)

Ten Ten ? Fukusaku FTW !! lol


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm thinking Deva Pein, Neji and Kiba for me.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2010)

i will probably use naruto, deva and killer in this game mainly


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Almighty Push is going to make me feel like a Jedi.

that is all.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pain (Deva or Asura), Itachi, SM Naruto > everything


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm still wondering if the game will have two or more levels of awakenings since a lot of characters have power-ups added on to their previous power-ups now lol. Naruto should be able to go four-tail, six-tail, and Sennin Mode.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 21, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Hey i'll be using her to. I just guess we'll need to prove who's Tenten is better.



...


Well, then...I guess we will...


----------



## Vyse (Jun 21, 2010)

Meh ..  I just looked at the Kakashi fight again and it doesn't seem like there'll be two in game jutsus, let alone three as someone claimed here.

Odama Rasengan is just a charged up normal Rasengan, and that Shadow Shuriken is just a regular Shuriken thrown in 'Chakra-mode'. 

I really wonder whether the gameplay is different this time. I kind of doubt there'll be any major changes.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 21, 2010)

if you look at the video the time it takes to charge rasengan and oodama is the same ammount of time so it cant just be a charged rasengan.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 21, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Meh ..  I just looked at the Kakashi fight again and it doesn't seem like there'll be two in game jutsus, let alone three as someone claimed here.
> 
> Odama Rasengan is just a charged up normal Rasengan, and that Shadow Shuriken is just a regular Shuriken thrown in 'Chakra-mode'.
> 
> I really wonder whether the gameplay is different this time. I kind of doubt there'll be any major changes.


Yeah it seems like there won't be any major changes, pretty disappointing if you'd ask me. I'm still hoping for multiple jutsus though.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im not sure why anyone was expecting any changes to gameplay at all, and feels kinda bummed out for the reason. The game is just Ninja Storm 1 with online and TS characters. 

Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 --> Ultimate Ninja Storm 2  (LoL)

Same game with a timeline update.


----------



## Volture (Jun 21, 2010)

Shippuuden > part 1
Online > offline
More characters > less characters


Already enough reason for me to buy this game and take a shit on UNS1 .


----------



## Bloo (Jun 21, 2010)

Volture said:


> Shippuuden > part 1
> Online > offline
> More characters > less characters
> 
> ...


LOL this sums up my reasonings.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

> Shippuuden > part 1


Yes, in most regards... but the arc with the sound five four, and Kimmimaro was great.


> Online > offline


lolwut. Adam Sessler and myself would like to have a word with you and your opinions  


> More characters > less characters


Yes... but only if it doesn't interfere with depth of gameplay.


----------



## Volture (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> lolwut. Adam Sessler and myself would like to have a word with you and your opinions


You are agreeing to 2 out of 3 of my opinions though .


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 21, 2010)

I never had the first one, and all I have is a 360...so...this game is already a huge improvement over the last one for me!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2010)

Was there ever a date mentioned for the Demo release?


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 21, 2010)

Why are ppl bashing this game already...? 

Hell its a sequel , of course we are gonna see a lot of the same shit from the last game . I mean what other major changes in gameplay are wanted besides what has been already announced , the whole support character option, and character balancing .  Some of you make it sound like you want a brand new fucking combat system in general. I dont mean to sound hostile but there are just way too many assumptions on shit that hasnt been comfirmed yet and we still have more updates to come before the release date.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 21, 2010)

Who else wants to see scans from the Deidara vs Sasuke fight.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Who else wants to see scans from the Deidara vs Sasuke fight.



MEEEEEEEEE!

Hey guys lets create a tournament when the game gets release? For ps3 users to see who is the best?
Can't w8 to use spam no jutsu with itachi, i just figure out how to use itachi's infinite combo.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 21, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> MEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Hey guys lets create a tournament when the game gets release? For ps3 users to see who is the best?
> Can't w8 to use spam no jutsu with itachi, i just figure out how to use itachi's infinite combo.



I'm all for the idea of a tournament.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 21, 2010)

So many potential awesome boss battles. 

I'm down for that tournament.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 21, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> MEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Hey guys lets create a tournament when the game gets release? For ps3 users to see who is the best?
> Can't w8 to use spam no jutsu with itachi, i just figure out how to use itachi's infinite combo.


yeah, infinite with support characters.. don't know about that.


----------



## Litho (Jun 21, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> MEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Hey guys lets create a tournament when the game gets release? For ps3 users to see who is the best?
> Can't w8 to use spam no jutsu with itachi, i just figure out how to use itachi's infinite combo.



Let me buy it, finnish it, and practice a bit first


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 21, 2010)

We should make a tournament list to see who will go up against who. Each person has 2 weeks of training prep, before the tournament.

Sounds good?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

that sounds like a good idea, if everyone agrees to this post I can make the thread tonight outlining potential rules, members, and possible dates, tiers, etc. just make suggestions here and when I get home from work tonight I'll refine everything and compile it into a single thread here in the gaming dept.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> that sounds like a good idea, if everyone agrees to this post I can make the thread tonight outlining potential rules, members, and possible dates, tiers, etc. just make suggestions here and when I get home from work tonight I'll refine everything and compile it into a single thread here in the gaming dept.



Awesome, please make it because i suck at making tournaments.

My psn iBeelzebub.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 21, 2010)

oooh a tornament im down for that but its gotta start two weeks after the 28th of sept cause u know...were getting the game a while after europe 

PSN: KerbyKidd


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm off and on right now, but so far the list of people participating is:

Echo% : SaigoAnchuu
NU-Kazekage : KerbyKidd
BuRNiCe44 : iBeelzebub
TehVenom : ???
Deathgun : ???
Kakashi Sensei : ???
Suzuku : YoungPrez35
Corran : kbloff

I'll need more PSN IDs, I'll send out friend requests when I get home as well.
For rules, I can get more specific later, but I'm praying for a way to rewatch the fights we have and save them so that we can have a judge for the battles if someone makes an accusation of spamming an attack or fighting cheaply. if not, we'll figure something else out. 

Time limit? I'm thinking either 99 or infinite, I'm leaning more towards infinite but 99 can give you that sense of urgency. 

How about before the tourny each person can have a three man team, and we break the characters into tiers, if they're unbalanced? there'll be no need for this if CC2 actually levels the characters, jutsus, specials, and awakenings, but assuming they don't, Myself and a few other members can break the roster into a three tier set-up.

amidoinitrite? 

pm with questions, suggestions can go here.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 21, 2010)

Can I get in on the fun? My PSN ID is YoungPrez35.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah no prob, edited into that post. All others I need PSN IDs, also should we have a single map for all? I don't want certain characters gaining possible bonuses for being in a certain stage. These are more variables I guess we'll have to wait for more information for, but on the plus side, at least we're attempting to get this situated now before people buy the game, plus when it comes out in Japan and gamefaqs and other gaming sites/critics/people get their hands on it, we can better define this tournament.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 21, 2010)

Meh, one map would be kind of boring.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

I suppose it would, but I would rather the terrain seem kind of boring rather than lets say Kisame getting a boost since the map is all waterfront, facing a character like Sakura who supposedly has less chakra than your average character. Catch my drift? Again, this is pure speculation, but it's good food for thought before the game comes out. Maybe we can come to an alternative where both participants know the bonuses/downgrades of each map on their character before the match? That would make it fair.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I suppose it would, but I would rather the terrain seem kind of boring rather than lets say Kisame getting a boost since the map is all waterfront, facing a character like Sakura who supposedly has less chakra than your average character. Catch my drift? Again, this is pure speculation, but it's good food for thought before the game comes out. Maybe we can come to an alternative where both participants know the bonuses/downgrades of each map on their character before the match? That would make it fair.



Yea, we have no need to worry about support spammers now because they switch it. Now if you want to use support you will need to get your bar full, so at least noob spammers would not mess up the game. I can imagine it now 
Noob: lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade spam.

Sorry but this how noobs operate, i fought alot of them in dbz raging blast. Mostly bardock spammers.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 21, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Yea, we have no need to worry about support spammers now because they switch it. Now if you want to use support you will need to get your bar full, so at least noob spammers would not mess up the game. I can imagine it now
> Noob: lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade lighting blade spam.
> 
> Sorry but this how noobs operate, i fought alot of them in dbz raging blast. Mostly bardock spammers.



That's a fighting mode from what I understood. The new support feature, where the gauge fills up which allows you to use your support characters in different ways, was said to be a name game mode. I am guessing it's optional, but I'd assume that otherwise, the support character work in the same way they do in UNS1 without playing in that mode particularly.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 21, 2010)

So theory is;

1) Triangle + Circle = Jutsu 1
2) Triangle + Hold Circle = Jutsu 2

But chances are it's variants of one jutsu so;

Sasuke
1) Chidori
2) Chidori Nagashi

Sakura
1) Ground pound
2) Massive ground pound

And so forth.

I'm fine with that as long as the variants permit RANGE. So a (1) jutsu will be close range or a dash and (2) is projectile or some such with some characters. I'm a little annoyed that you can't use Chidori and Goukakyuu in the same battle, for instance.

That's the only way I can explain Rasengan and Oodama Rasengan.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2010)

The demo isnt even out, and people are starting tournaments.
lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> The demo isnt even out, and people are starting tournaments.
> lol.



Grow some(posts) and your opinion will be valid. 

Anyone else want in? Also, Si Style, I agree with your hypothesis, that sounds about right.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2010)

Si Style said:


> So theory is;
> 
> 1) Triangle + Circle = Jutsu 1
> 2) Triangle + Hold Circle = Jutsu 2
> ...



Or it could be that Naruto's attacks include Rasengan and the game calls it out in the corner like its a jutsu, and his main jutsu was a Oodama Rasengan.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Grow some(posts) and your opinion will be valid.
> 
> Anyone else want in? Also, Si Style, I agree with your hypothesis, that sounds about right.



What? why are you attacking me?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What? why are you attacking me?


wha wha whaa? I'm not attacking you, I responded in a similar manner to your post as you did to mine. It's not my fault you took the reply seriously


----------



## serger989 (Jun 21, 2010)

Si Style said:


> So theory is;
> 
> 1) Triangle + Circle = Jutsu 1
> 2) Triangle + Hold Circle = Jutsu 2
> ...



That makes... A lot of sense, but I'd really rather just have 2, using earth or water techniques for example ;o having that choice, plus it's visually appealing lol


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

I never played the first NS but I want in on the tournament fun even though its months away 

PSN: kbloff


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

> Echo% : SaigoAnchuu
> NU-Kazekage : KerbyKidd
> BuRNiCe44 : iBeelzebub
> TehVenom : ???
> ...



I'll send the other guys PMs, so far this is the list. Any rules anyone would like to see? No suggestions yet probably because so little is known about the game..


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

Should probably make the rules when we find out what is customizable. People here need headsets to for smack talk


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

I should get a headset... but I'll only get one if I find a game TRULY worth it. I don't think this is that game... though I may be proven wrong.


----------



## akkered (Jun 21, 2010)

Who do you think is the most popular character in Japan?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

Sasuke. @_@


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 21, 2010)

Add me on the list. PSN is RhythMic-

I'll be ready to knock some heads by the time UNS2 drops. :WOW


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 21, 2010)

I got a headset, but i only use it for chatting with friends on playstation home, MW2 parties, and smack talking spaming noobs on dbz raging blast.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2010)

akkered said:


> Who do you think is the most popular character in Japan?



kakashi probably he has been number 1 in the most polls


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone posted this trailer?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5F-BLLChoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep. I'm always amazed by how good the CG is though.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 22, 2010)

Sign me up for that tournament.

PSN: fire-in-the-sky9


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 22, 2010)

What? No XBL tourney? 

Well...if you guys do start one, my name is

...wait for it....

....

*Kamehamazing*

It's freakin' awesome, ain't it? Super clever, too! 

Just make sure you tell me who you are if you add me. I don't add anyone out of the blue if I don't know who the person it :I


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> What? No XBL tourney?
> 
> Well...if you guys do start one, my name is
> 
> ...



I think there's more people here on PS3. If no one sets up the XBL tourny, you should set it up.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 22, 2010)

I will here soon, then. 

I've been busy lately, but I'm sure I'll get the free time before the game comes out.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I will here soon, then.
> 
> I've been busy lately, but I'm sure I'll get the free time before the game comes out.



Pretty sure you'll have the time to do it. You have the whole summer rofl.


----------



## Superior (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll join your tournament saiya-jin.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm down for the tournament.

Vyse_


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2010)

Add me on the list
PSN: SwahiliBlonde
XBL: Caninho


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2010)

E3 is over right? Any chance we'll receive fan-captured videos?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

> Echo% : SaigoAnchuu
> NU-Kazekage : KerbyKidd
> BuRNiCe44 : iBeelzebub
> TehVenom : ???
> ...


Updated to current status, I'll pm TehVenom and Kakashi Sensei to get their PSN. So far this is looking pretty good.


----------



## Appletart (Jun 22, 2010)

Pre-ordered this game from Play.com £29.99 for PS3 yesterday.

Can't wait!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Appletart said:


> Pre-ordered this game from Play.com £29.99 for PS3 yesterday.
> 
> Can't wait!



Holy shit, less than 50 bucks? English version? 

EDIT: I only have dolla dolla bills, yo.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Updated to current status, I'll pm TehVenom and Kakashi Sensei to get their PSN. So far this is looking pretty good.



I'll Join as soon as I can (Game money is getting tight)


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever I don't have it preordered yet, and I really want Dead Space 2 as well, so I know how you feel.


----------



## Superior (Jun 22, 2010)

Klue said:


> E3 is over right? Any chance we'll receive fan-captured videos?


Possibly, most has already been uploaded though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2010)

I posted already a full boss fight Naruto vs Kakashi.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 22, 2010)

ill join for the heck of it. MY psn is dbgohan08 How do tournaments work? Yes I'm a noob lol finally got enough money to buy a ps3 just got it on Friday.


----------



## Litho (Jun 22, 2010)

I should be able to give you my PSN tomorrow, Echo% .

I think it's great that you're organising a tournament! You should make a thread later on!

I've organised a few aswell a few years ago with DBZ and storm1, but that was offline with friends. Had a great time making up the roster though.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 22, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Pretty sure you'll have the time to do it. You have the whole summer rofl.



Yeah but I've got work and stuff, haha. 




Superior said:


> I'll join your tournament saiya-jin.



Alrighty, then!



Booya Kun said:


> Add me on the list
> PSN: SwahiliBlonde
> XBL: Caninho



Okay, so I guess I'll be setting up this Xbox Tourney. If anyone wants in, just send me your Gamertags through PM, and when the game comes out I'll start the appropriate thread for it. (Someone may have to remind me, however, as my memory is somewhat weak).


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 22, 2010)

your should orginze it when it will come out
i will join then


----------



## Rannic (Jun 22, 2010)

I think we should give everyone a week after the game is released to practice for the tournament.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 22, 2010)

Kakashi. Get your ass back in KC .


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I think we should give everyone a week after the game is released to practice for the tournament.



Two/Three weeks for me. We have to play through the storyline first. 25+ hours I think, right?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 22, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Two/Three weeks for me. We have to play through the storyline first. 25+ hours I think, right?



True I will have to also to get all the characters. I hope they have some way you can port character from the first one.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone in the interviews said that we can pick the ninja items?

I think we can 

Check the pics below, both from the E3 demo of course

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

E3 Conference, if it hasn't already been posted :

*Also, all 6 Pains are confirmed.*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2010)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> Does anyone in the interviews said that we can pick the ninja items?
> 
> I think we can
> 
> ...




Hmm. Mabey when the stage changed, the game refreshed his items.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 22, 2010)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> Does anyone in the interviews said that we can pick the ninja items?
> 
> I think we can
> 
> ...



Heh heh, nice try, bro. I pointed this out earlier, but no one seems to care...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

I think that I'll give everyone 21 days including the day of release to play the game. That allows for both practice, experimentation, and fun. Three weeks. Saiya-Jin I may team up with you so we can make our tournaments similar and possibly more organized, we may be able to use each other's brain powerZz


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 22, 2010)

^ That sounds good. Hopefully school stuff doesn't get in the way for me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

For me it may be work, but I might not even have the same job by then so who knows. I may work at Gamestop and just rent the game for free


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2010)

Any word if this game has a Limited edition? I thought there is. Was gonna pre-order this at Amazon but they're only selling the regular one, for $57.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2010)

So far, they have managed not to spoil a single ougi. Just goes to show how much effort was placed into the button-sequence cut scenes.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Confirmed Playable Characters(Awakening Modes):
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Naruto Uzumaki (Four Tails Mode; Sage Mode)
Sasuke Uchiha (Mangekyō Sharingan)
Kakashi Hatake
Sakura Haruno
Chiyo
Sasori (With Third Kazekage; True Form)
Gaara
Deidara
Hidan (Jashin Ritual Mode)
Kakuzu (Four Hearts Mode)
Asuma Sarutobi
Shikamaru Nara
Animal Path
Preta Path
Human Path
Naraka Path
Asura Path
Deva Path
Jiraiya (Sage Mode)
Kiba Inuzuka
Yamato
Orochimaru
Itachi Uchiha (Mangekyō Sharingan; Susanoo)
Suigetsu Hōzuki
Karin
Jūgo
Sai
Tsunade
Lars Alexandersson

29 down, only 11 more to go.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jun 22, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Heh heh, nice try, bro. I pointed this out earlier, but no one seems to care...



You will see that they care when everyone online will have Sleep Tags and Chakra Seal Tags 

It will be fun


----------



## serger989 (Jun 22, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Confirmed Playable Characters(Awakening Modes):
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Naruto Uzumaki (Four Tails Mode; Sage Mode)
> ...



Hmmm so no 6 tails Naruto or Cursed Seal Sasuke?
Was hoping Sage Mode would be a separate character (or costume change with new moves)

And the control layout doesn't make any sense if he did 2 rasengans... They both happen at the exact SAME time, so I doubt you hold it down, it's either a separate button or... If you pay attention to the footage he only did rasengan at the end of a combo and did Oodama rasengan on a whim. Hmmmm, is there another video showing him doing normal rasengan on a whim? I don't see how 2 jutsu can be confirmed now even though we seen it happen in the video, with that control scheme.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

serger989 said:


> Hmmm so no 6 tails Naruto or Cursed Seal Sasuke?
> Was hoping Sage Mode would be a separate character (or costume change with new moves)


Why would hope Sage Mode is a separate character when that means more slots left
Also there's still a chance for those two, there are 11 slots left.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 22, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Confirmed Playable Characters(Awakening Modes):
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Naruto Uzumaki (Four Tails Mode; Sage Mode)
> ...



over 11 more to go


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> over 11 more to go


Of course, however they said around 40, so I was adding to that number.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 22, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Of course, however they said around 40, so I was adding to that number.



they said *over* 40 characters


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> they said *over* 40 characters


I know, which is why I said OF COURSE THERE WILL BE MORE. I used the number 40 as a basis because that's the number in the sentance, "Over 40 characters" 

Also you need to spoiler tag that image.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 22, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Heh heh, nice try, bro. I pointed this out earlier, but no one seems to care...



In the first game, you can buy items and assign them while you are doing any story battles, so it's most likely the same system here...


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 22, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Of course, however they said *around* 40, so I was adding to that number.





3spn4life said:


> I know, which is why I said OF COURSE THERE WILL BE MORE. I used the number 40 as a basis because that's the number in the sentance, "Over 40 characters"
> 
> Also you need to spoiler tag that image.



around & Over are two very different words, im only going off of your own post


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2010)

The Rest of the spots are easily filled with The Konoha 11.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 22, 2010)

better at least give me killerbee...come on and sage naruto should be either a new costume or his own character ...im sure theyll make it a costume...it dosnt make any sense thats what they did for kyuubi in the first game


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> better at least give me killerbee...come on and sage naruto should be either a new costume or his own character ...im sure theyll make it a costume...it dosnt make any sense thats what they did for kyuubi in the first game


They'll make it costume but you can only access him by selecting Naruto in a special way in the character selection screen probably.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> better at least give me killerbee...come on and sage naruto should be either a new costume or his own character ...im sure theyll make it a costume...it dosnt make any sense thats what they did for kyuubi in the first game



Yea. Im pretty sure Sage Mode Naruto will be its own Costume with its own awakening.
TS-Naruto cant awaken to Sage Mode Naruto, Just like grabs his coat or something, Lol. 
That would be weird.


----------



## Superior (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe you can change your awakening Modes, switch them out before a battle.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Superior said:


> Maybe you can change your awakening Modes, switch them out before a battle.


I would love that  They need to work on the Awakening Modes in general, like a Shukaku Gaara would be nice.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Superior said:


> Maybe you can change your awakening Modes, switch them out before a battle.



I agree with this. Either change them or start the battle with them.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Scans of the Itachi and Sasuke confrontation:


Susano'o looks incredible.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

We've seen it already, what, are you Tobi365 now? 

Sweet pics anyways though.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> We've seen it already, what, are you Tobi365 now?
> 
> Sweet pics anyways though.


Tell me about it, that and the E3 conference confirming all pain bodies made my day. Susano'o looks outstanding and looks to be an exclusive to Itachi 

*Spoiler*: __ 




HAAAA All you Sasuke Fans!!!!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

The six Peins were my favorite info thus far... because it means each Pein will have more character specific moves and combos, which means Deva Path Pein will have actual attacks instead of melee combos of the other paths like in Narutimate accel 3 ...


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> The six Peins were my favorite info thus far... because it means each Pein will have more character specific moves and combos, which means Deva Path Pein will have actual attacks instead of melee combos of the other paths like in Narutimate accel 3 ...


I never have been a big fan of the Narutimate Excel Games, however Deva, Asura, and Animal will make a great team.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll be using Deva, Kakuzu and Sai


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'll be using Deva, Kakuzu and Sai


Itachi and Sasuke will be one hell of a Kickass team. I'm getting this game for both systems because I have friends who are getting them on different systems, so I'm forced to get both. Oh well it supports the game developers I guess


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

That's true. I actually think the characters I will be using most will be:

Deva Path Pein
Sai
Kakuzu
Hidan
Naruto
Lee

In that order.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> That's true. I actually think the characters I will be using most will be:
> 
> Deva Path Pein
> Sai
> ...


Mine will be:

Itachi
Akatsuki Sasuke
Deva Realm
Sage Mode Naruto
Kakashi
Maybe Neji


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Neji is pretty awesome, he was my favorite in the Narutimate series.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Neji is pretty awesome, he was my favorite in the Narutimate series.


He's always been a good fighter character, which system are you getting it for?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Playstation twat toi.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Playstation twat toi.


Dang, I'm getting it for the 360 first lol, then PS3


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Jun 22, 2010)

I JUST JIZZED MYSELF


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> I JUST JIZZED MYSELF


Lol I know what you mean, did you see the E3 conference?


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Jun 23, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Lol I know what you mean, did you see the E3 conference?



NAW DIDNT GET A CHANCE.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> NAW DIDNT GET A CHANCE.


Here's the link:


Good night NF!


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Jun 23, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> 
> Good night NF!



thnx............


----------



## Rpg Exposition (Jun 23, 2010)

I jizzed myself when i saw it was for 360.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I think that I'll give everyone 21 days including the day of release to play the game. That allows for both practice, experimentation, and fun. Three weeks. Saiya-Jin I may team up with you so we can make our tournaments similar and possibly more organized, we may be able to use each other's brain powerZz



I'm all game for that, broski


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 23, 2010)

I like that we got a list of playables so far but i want a full list. Not seeing some of the characters i want is upsetting so i really want that full list.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I like that we got a list of playables so far but i want a full list. Not seeing some of the characters i want is upsetting so i really want that full list.



Gives us something to look forward to everyday. Makes waiting for the game less painful imo.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 23, 2010)

The new shonen Jump America details the immortal duo's jutsus.
For Kakuzu it says

Wind Style Pressure Damage
-Kakuzu's wind-affinity heart shoots a blast of wind that knocks opponents backwards into the air

Lightning(it says light but im assuming it means lightning) Style False Darkness
-Kakuzu's lighting affinity heart electrifies the ground in front of him

Fire Style Searing Migraine
-Kakuzu summons several of his hearts, trapping his enemy with False Darkness, then shoots a giant fireball

Ultimate Jutsu- Earth Grudge: Final Shot
-Kakuzu elongates his arms, gravs the enemy and throws them in the air. He then transforms his arms into a giant cannon and blasts his enemy with a massive triple-element attack.

Hidan

Jutsu- Soul Hunt
A combo where Hidan does a forward flip followed by a devestating downward slash with his triple-bladed scythe.

Ultimate Jutsu-Curse Jutsu: Death Possession Blood
-Hidan draws he Jashin symbol on the ground and then attempts to ensnare his opponent's, he cackles and impales himself with a spike, inflicting damage on them through their connection


*Also Blog Update*


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 23, 2010)

damn kakuzu's got some sick ass jutsu's. hidan is a bit of a let down though. I suppose there isn't alot you could do with him though, i dont remember much of his attacks other than the ultimate jutsu which should be cool.


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

Kakuzu is going to be awesome to play as


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 23, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Gives us something to look forward to everyday. Makes waiting for the game less painful imo.


That i have to agree with lol.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2010)

So that trailer did spoil one ougi; Kakuzu's triple elemental attack.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Kakuzu was fun to play as in Accel 3. Hopefully just as fun in this game.

And I swear to God if Gaara is as broken as he was in Accel 3...


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 23, 2010)

The video, at least from the boss-battle, shows that players now have a 2-tiered health bar in the game.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 23, 2010)

i think that konohamaru is gonna be in this game and his battle against Naraka Path as well


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope all the Akatsuki Members will get their full Akatsuki Jacket costumes along with them having it off, or ripped or however it was in battle.
How did they do costumes in Accel?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 23, 2010)

They just changed colours most of the time


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah to like green flames.. it was stupid. Ripped or damaged or off is a much better way to go. Like this maybe:

Pein: All of them can have ripped ones except Deva, Deva Pein's alternate should be Young Nagato

Tobi: If playable, they should just have him with Madara's garb that he wears underneath, only without the akatsuki cloak.

Deidara: Off completely with him damaged and wounded underneath. That would be cool.

Kakuzu: Shirtless so we can see the heart containers and "zippers" along his body.

Hidan: Ripped akatsuki cloak like it was for half the battle in the manga/anime.

Konan: This one was difficult to think about, but maybe just a color change for her.

Itachi: His ANBU suit from when he was younger, or him in the clothes he wore as he died.

Sasori: Well his awakening seems to take care of this..

Kisame: Shirtless.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 23, 2010)

KageFreak said:


> i think that konohamaru is gonna be in this game and his battle against Naraka Path as well



This does make sense because Hell Pain doesn't do much by way of fighting otherwise. Trouble is, Konohamaru would just be a PTS Naruto clone.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Si Style said:


> This does make sense because Hell Pain doesn't do much by way of fighting otherwise. Trouble is, Konohamaru would just be a PTS Naruto clone.



Yeah but who cares?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 23, 2010)

LoL, green flames?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

I meant clouds


----------



## Superior (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not nice to give people grief


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 23, 2010)

I never played Accel, i was just saying "lol, flames? strange idea."


----------



## Razu09 (Jun 24, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> The new shonen Jump America details the immortal duo's jutsus.
> For Kakuzu it says
> 
> Wind Style Pressure Damage
> ...





Wow..UNS2 actually won an award at E3? That's impressive.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2010)

Razu09 said:


> Wow..UNS2 actually won an award at E3? That's impressive.



The players choice award that is.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 24, 2010)

This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2010)

Imma own all of you, no doubt.


----------



## Superior (Jun 24, 2010)

Highly unlikely, Hinata will rape your ass ^^


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2010)

No deva realm pain is gonna be safe from my Hinata.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

Wait a minute... certain characters can use up to FOUR jutsu!?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Wait a minute... certain characters can use up to FOUR jutsu!?



Sauce please?

Also, my Deva Pein will ROFLSTOMP yoru Hinata just for old times sake


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 24, 2010)

No Love for KKS? I'd be happy to remind you all of how badass he is. When the time comes.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Sauce please?
> 
> Also, my Deva Pein will ROFLSTOMP yoru Hinata just for old times sake





See you in the tournament.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2010)

Superior said:


> Highly unlikely, Hinata will rape your ass ^^



LoL - I'm using Ino.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> See you in the tournament.



Hinata is a whore, and my Deva Pein will rape her with his corpse-peen. 

See you in the tournament.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 24, 2010)

How many times to I have to say "Tenten" for you guys to realize your imminent defeat?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think you guys realize that _the_ motherfucking Kisame is in this.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 25, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> How many times to I have to say "Tenten" for you guys to realize your imminent defeat?


Not enough apparently, but i'll make you all fear my Kankuro.


----------



## Superior (Jun 25, 2010)

Klue said:


> LoL - I'm using Ino.


Twice the fail, double the fall 


Itachi will burn you alive.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2010)

If you guys do the tournament, I'll be in with Kabuto.


----------



## Litho (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll decide on my character when i've tested them all. Sasori, Gaara, Pein, Kabuto, Itachi, ZETSU!!, are all possibilities.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 25, 2010)

I wanna join this tournament too, after I tried all of the characters ;D

-LS-


----------



## Appletart (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm going with Naruto >.>


----------



## Face (Jun 25, 2010)

Still nothing on SM Naruto and Killer Bee, eh?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ino will probly be cheap just like in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 25, 2010)

I hope the previous Hokages and characters from the previous game is not left out, I want all of the characters from UNS back and characters from part 1 missed in UNS to make it in UNS2 + Hidden characters like the real Madara from the flash backs and maybe Hanzo too xP would loved to play that part of the story as Jiraya xD

-LS-

EDIT: Young Yahiko, Young Konan, Young Nagato and grown up version of them!


----------



## Litho (Jun 25, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I hope the previous Hokages and characters from the previous game is not left out, I want all of the characters from UNS back and characters from part 1 missed in UNS to make it in UNS2 + Hidden characters like the real Madara from the flash backs and maybe Hanzo too xP would loved to play that part of the story as Jiraya xD
> 
> -LS-
> 
> EDIT: Young Yahiko, Young Konan, Young Nagato and grown up version of them!



I think it's lovely that people can still dream.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 25, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I hope the previous Hokages and characters from the previous game is not left out, I want all of the characters from UNS back and characters from part 1 missed in UNS to make it in UNS2 + Hidden characters like the real Madara from the flash backs and maybe Hanzo too xP would loved to play that part of the story as Jiraya xD
> 
> -LS-
> 
> EDIT: Young Yahiko, Young Konan, Young Nagato and grown up version of them!



Shush now...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 25, 2010)

I HEARD THAT THE DEMO IS BEING RELEASE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope this is true.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 25, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> I HEARD THAT THE DEMO IS BEING RELEASE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope this is true.



I don't think so. 

Source?


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> I think it's lovely that people can still dream.





Si Style said:


> Shush now...



LoL, I was thinking the same thing, like "cool story bro."


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 25, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> I HEARD THAT THE DEMO IS BEING RELEASE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope this is true.



Where did you see that, and where did they hear it?
Hope its true.
you lying?


----------



## Si Style (Jun 25, 2010)

The demo is not coming out today, drop it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Where did you see that, and where did they hear it?
> Hope its true.
> you lying?



It's totally true, I heard it from some guy.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 25, 2010)

dreaming is good, don't you guys dare to ruin my dream now xD

-LS-


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2010)

I want pre-timeskip Haku. Databook 1 says his potentially is on par with Naruto and Sasuke's. 

Let's see it. 


Now that's dreamin'!


----------



## Rannic (Jun 25, 2010)

Too bad no Fused Kisame.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2010)

We'll probably have to wait another two years for that. Along with Sharingan Danzou, the four Kages - their body guards and assistants - Bee's version 2, MS-Susanoo Sasuke, EMS-Sasuke, etc.

Oh well.


----------



## Superior (Jun 25, 2010)

Klue said:


> I want pre-timeskip Haku. Databook 1 says his potentially is on par with Naruto and Sasuke's.
> 
> Let's see it.
> 
> ...


I agree with you man, he'd be a king.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 25, 2010)

Zabuza forever, Haku never. And on that note: Fuck you, CC2!



Klue said:


> We'll probably have to wait another two years for that. Along with Sharingan Danzou, the four Kages - their body guards and assistants - Bee's version 2, MS-Susanoo Sasuke, EMS-Sasuke, etc.
> 
> Oh well.



The next game will probably cover the rest of the series until the end. The manga isn't that far off, since we're likely underway with the penultimate arc now. Though it's still a way off for the anime, it's been progressing quickly.


----------



## Litho (Jun 26, 2010)

Klue said:


> I want pre-timeskip Haku. Databook 1 says his potentially is on par with Naruto and Sasuke's.
> 
> Let's see it.
> 
> ...




There's a POST-timeskip Haku ?!?!
He'd be, though slightly gay, pretty awesome.

And Sesha, kishi said the manga is far from over.


----------



## Superior (Jun 26, 2010)

I think there's awhile until it's done. But it's getting closer.


----------



## Firaea (Jun 26, 2010)

In all honesty, I felt that Accel 3's combat system was horribly shallow. The combos were limited to the point of  ... 

But this one looks pretty good. I've been following the news for a while now, and I'm quite impressed, especially by the fact that they're including SM Naruto. 

Anyway, is there any concrete source confirming Killer Bee? Ah, it's actually pretty likely anyway, though I was wondering if there was solid evidence. 

I'll definitely be playing Sage Mode Jiraiya as one of my mains, and probably SM Naruto, Kakashi and possibly Sasuke.

Well, though I'll like to dream of Minato's inclusion, the least I'd ask for is Naruto 6tk. Might be cool, though it may not be different enough from 4tk...


----------



## destinator (Jun 26, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Anyway, is there any concrete source confirming Killer Bee? Ah, it's actually pretty likely anyway, though I was wondering if there was solid evidence.



There is none...


----------



## Sesha (Jun 26, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> There's a POST-timeskip Haku ?!?!
> He'd be, though slightly gay, pretty awesome.
> 
> And Sesha, kishi said the manga is far from over.



Kishimoto says a lot of things.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 26, 2010)

Kakashi,Sage J-man and Naruto are gonna be my favs.

while Sasuke,Gai and lee will be using sparingly.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jun 26, 2010)

So.. it will be released between October and September in US and Europe (not sure). So when will the DEMO come out? 

Will it be out in PS3 Store? xD


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 26, 2010)

new scan?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 26, 2010)

How long before the release date do demo's usually come out? IIRC, the Burst Limit demo came out about a month and a half before the release date.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 26, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> How long before the release date do demo's usually come out? IIRC, the Burst Limit demo came out about a month and a half before the release date.



That seems about right.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2010)

4 tails vs Oro boss fight.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

I hope it's not the same as the Legendary Sannin fight I saw on youtube... it looked sort of simple and boring..


----------



## MS81 (Jun 26, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I hope it's not the same as the Legendary Sannin fight I saw on youtube... it looked sort of simple and boring..



it's actually fun bro.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe it is fun, but it doesn't change the fact that it's very simple. I would hope that fight be much more entertaining.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello,

I haz questions ^___^

Will there be tag team battles in this game? I dont mean support characters either.
Also has there been any showing of Taka yet?

I only have a 360 and this looks like a big improvement on the last 2 that Ubisoft made, cause they pretty much sucked dick.

Cheers,


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 26, 2010)

Here some Story mode for you.



Almost nothing new, all japanese.
But cheers to any content at all. 

EDIT: oh yea, XBOX Demo. Mabey its on its way !


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2010)

Wait the PS3 demo is up?


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 26, 2010)

This video confirm 2 justu are usable, and lol ps3 users haven't gotten the demo yet.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> This video confirm 2 justu are usable, and lol ps3 users haven't gotten the demo yet.



What two jutsu did you see?

I only saw Naruto spam Oodama Rasengan/Rasengan 1,000 or so times. The level of the charge bar before release, determines the animation.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 26, 2010)

Look at 1:34 Oodama Rasengan charge then look at 4:18 Rasengan charge time, they both has the same charge time.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't see the charge meter at all. 

Edit: Just checked another video, there is no charge meter.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 26, 2010)

Klue said:


> I don't see the charge meter at all.
> 
> Edit: Just checked another video, there is no charge meter.



I know, 2 justu are confirm just by watching this vid an am happy.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 26, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> I know, 2 justu are confirm just by watching this vid an am happy.



But the controller layout says different...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 26, 2010)

serger989 said:


> But the controller layout says different...



It's the demo controller layout.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 26, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> It's the demo controller layout.



Even so, that same demo was the one where he did 2 jutsu, just saying, I just don't wanna jump the gun and get super excited when there's more than 1 side to the coin you know? I certainly hope it is trust me lol


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 26, 2010)

^ Alright.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jun 27, 2010)

Guys any info. about the demo release date for PS3 version ?!

and did the preorder for the game open yet or not ?


----------



## Si Style (Jun 27, 2010)

It was pretty obvious that these guys were trying to figure out how to do Oodama Rasengan and Rasengan separately, so at least someone has some sense - It does seem like they didn't figure it out though.

They did perform one Rasengan amongst all of those Oodama (It didn't connect), so going by the previous controller theories, to me that says Oodama is a charged Rasengan. Not convinced though, here's why...

I do have one more theory which is a bit out there;

When you perform a combo, the conclusion is decided by the direction you push. Rasengan, in both cases, starts with two Narutos charging it up, however you do seem to be able to charge both moves which tells me Oodama might not be a charged Rasengan.
Perhaps you have to push a direction during the charge or the button combo to decide the Rasengan variant? 
So, 
Triangle, Circle + Left will do Rasengan
Triangle, Circle + Right will do Oodama Rasengan
This should also be able to fit Rasenshuriken in (Triangle, Circle +Up/Down)

While this means You won't be able to do Goukayuu and Chidori in one battle with Sasuke, you will be able to do Chidori, Chidori Nagashi and Chidori lance in one battle or Goukakyuu, Housenka and Gouryuuka in one battle.

So let's open this up because this isn't as linear as you might think.

Kakazu - 
Charge animation = Mask display 
Triangle, Circle + Left = Fire mask inferno
Triangle, Circle + Right = Thunder mask surge
Triangle, Circle + Up = Wind mask Tornado

Kakashi - 
Charge animation = Sharingan display
Triangle, Circle + Left = Chidori
Triangle, Circle + Right = Goukakyuu
Triangle, Circle + Up = Suiryudan

Deidara - 
Charge animation = Prepare clay
Triangle, Circle + Left = Jumping Spider bomb
Triangle, Circle + Right = Flying Bird bomb
Triangle, Circle + Up = Crawling Centipede bomb

Sai - 
Charge animation = Drawing on scroll
Triangle, Circle + Left = Lion barrage
Triangle, Circle + Right = Homing bird
Triangle, Circle + Up = Snake holding (Temporarily hold foe)

Neji - 
Charge animation = Juuken pose
Triangle, Circle + Left = Koushou
Triangle, Circle + Right = Juuken palm (dash)
Triangle, Circle + Up = Kaiten

So if the jutsu have a point where they all originate the same in the charge, the potential variant is produced there.

As I said, it's out there


----------



## serger989 (Jun 27, 2010)

^ Makes sense and a similar system was used for the Tenkaichi games


----------



## me2004 (Jun 27, 2010)

Good idea Si Style I only hope the developers gave it that much thought.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 27, 2010)

Si Style your post explains everything, wonderful theory +reps for you.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 27, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Si Style your post explains everything, wonderful theory +reps for you.





me2004 said:


> Good idea Si Style I only hope the developers gave it that much thought.




I do what I do, when I do what I do


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn i want to play this game so bad, owning with Orochimaru. I hope this game doesn't make me fail college xD.


----------



## Firaea (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm, does anyone know if there's some fixed date where new information (e.g. scans) are released? It's tiring to google everyday hoping for new information...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Hmm, does anyone know if there's some fixed date where new information (e.g. scans) are released? It's tiring to google everyday hoping for new information...


I don't believe so.


----------



## destinator (Jun 28, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Hmm, does anyone know if there's some fixed date where new information (e.g. scans) are released? It's tiring to google everyday hoping for new information...



Friday/Saturday (if there are scans) and around the 21th of each month.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 28, 2010)

Finally we'll be able to use Shinra Tensei vs Susanoo and see how it ends


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

It ends in Uchiha anal penetration with a chakra stick. This is already established.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Pain get's his ass sealed 

No seriously, Itachi get's buried.


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2010)

They are going to limit Pain's techniques; both push and pull powers will function like a force field. In the sense that, if the enemy is not in range of the blast, they won't be effected. 

I think we received a hint of that in the second trailer.


*Spoiler*: _Shinra Tensei_ 








Makes sense though - I ain't mad.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 28, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Finally we'll be able to use Shinra Tensei vs Susanoo and see how it ends



Implying Susanoo is playable and not just a boss battle


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

Klue said:


> They are going to limit Pain's techniques; both push and pull powers will function like a force field. In the sense that, if the enemy is not in range of the blast, they won't be effected.
> 
> I think we received a hint of that in the second trailer.
> 
> ...


Source or it didn't happen.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

Different pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't believe it's not butter


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

Seriously, I wanna be able to pull people when I play as Pain.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

The World said:


> Seriously, I wanna be able to pull people when I play as Pain.


How would a Pain Vs Pain fight go?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm going to be a Deva Pein user as well. How do you think it will work without being broken? My bet is it can force you away, push you back and makes you fall, so you can charge, start a jutsu, or whatever, and then pulling I think would require twice as much chakra and pulls them close from a radius around you and instantly makes them susceptible to a combo or jutsu if you can pull it off fast enough? Hmm. If anything, maybe they'll include the wait five seconds thing AFTER your chakra refills.

EDIT: Anakin, think about it like this: Magnets in a blender thrown into space.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 28, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Implying Susanoo is playable and not just a boss battle



I'll cut through susanoo like butter with Orochimaru's blade


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

5 second cooldown is a long time, especially in a fighting game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> 5 second cooldown is a long time, especially in a fighting game.



+rep for reference. 

(everyone in here probably thinks we're retarded  )


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

I think your more funny then retarded.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 28, 2010)

Orochimaru 

WILL

PWNED 

ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Get ready to destroy your ps3 in a few months


----------



## Rannic (Jun 28, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Orochimaru
> 
> WILL
> 
> ...



Like always he will be no match for Itachi.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

None of you will stand a chance after Kakashi warps you away.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> None of you will stand a chance after Kakashi warps you away.



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> None of you will stand a chance after Kakashi warps you away.



The Gates shall open and the hell that is Gai Sensei shall rain down pain on you and your console.

I hope you are prepared.


Edit: Since I never posted it my PSN:mradw27


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 28, 2010)

Am so good with Orochimaru i can't even believe it, today i just beat CS2 sasuke on insane with 1 handicap. That should let you know how beast like i am with Orochimaru. I hope they don't switch Orochimaru combo moveset that much for NUNS2.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 28, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Am so good with Orochimaru i can't even believe it, today i just beat CS2 sasuke on insane with 1 handicap. That should let you know how beast like i am with Orochimaru. I hope they don't switch Orochimaru combo moveset that much for NUNS2.



That pales in comparison to how much I stomp with Itachi, Gai and Neji you wil see.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> That pales in comparison to how much I stomp with Itachi, Gai and Neji you wil see.


I'll have to rape you with Kakashi and Naruto then., no chance.


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'm going to be a Deva Pein user as well. How do you think it will work without being broken? My bet is it can force you away, push you back and makes you fall, so you can charge, start a jutsu, or whatever, and then pulling I think would require twice as much chakra and pulls them close from a radius around you and instantly makes them susceptible to a combo or jutsu if you can pull it off fast enough? Hmm. If anything, maybe they'll include the wait five seconds thing AFTER your chakra refills.
> 
> EDIT: Anakin, think about it like this: Magnets in a blender thrown into space.



I'm hoping it'll work like this:

Pain can use Shinra Tensei and Banshou Tenin throughout the fight. Both jutsu will occupy a spherical radius. Once Tendou enters his awaken state, his powers will function exactly like it does it the manga. 

Awaken Pain will be able to target his opponents - or the coverage radius should extend exponentially, at least.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 28, 2010)

Klue said:


> I'm hoping it'll work like this:
> 
> *Pain can use Shinra Tensei and Banshou Tenin throughout the fight. Both jutsu will occupy a spherical radius.* Once Tendou enters his awaken state, his powers will function exactly like it does it the manga.
> 
> Awaken Pain will be able to target his opponents - or the coverage radius should extend exponentially, at least.



From the trailers this seems about right.


----------



## Firaea (Jun 29, 2010)

destinator said:


> Friday/Saturday (if there are scans) and around the 21th of each month.



I see, thanks. 



Anyway, the range of what's apparently Shinra Tensei looks kinda small... I hope it'll be at least mid-range. =/

I personally don't think they should try to balance characters _too much_. Let the overpowered be overpowered. That's why Naruto's interesting.

I don't intend to main Deva Pain, but it sounds pretty damn fun to pull(Bansho Tenin) and push(Shinra Tensei) people around as if they're toys. 

I think going with a 5 second gap would be nice, though I'm not sure if it works in a game.


----------



## Spammerman45 (Jun 29, 2010)

From what I've seen, this game is going to be amazing.

I didn't buy the first one. So i can't compare the two.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 29, 2010)

I know i'll be giving all Pein bodies a try so it's cool to get some theoretical insight on Deva body. Cool find btw, Klue.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 29, 2010)

The 360 demo isn't out yet, is it? 

I just saw a bunch of people (for lack of a better word, take no offense) whining that the PS3 demo wasn't out...and it seemed like they were implying the 360 demo was. Is it? I wouldn't think so but I guess I should ask.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2010)

I really don't think so.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 29, 2010)

No, I checked that was just people trolling.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2010)

Fuck the demo, just give me more trailers.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 29, 2010)

If this demo don't come out by july 6 imma go crazy


----------



## Kirra Biru (Jun 29, 2010)

I had heard somewhere that PS3 wasn't getting the demo. I have no idea why that would be considering it originated on PS3. but if it is true, I'd chuckle.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2010)

Kirra Biru said:


> *I had heard somewhere that PS3 wasn't getting the demo*. I have no idea why that would be considering it originated on PS3. but if it is true, I'd chuckle.


That makes no sense.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2010)

Isn't too early for a demo?


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 29, 2010)

No confirmation on Bee being playable yet?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 29, 2010)

Its pretty much common knowledge that he in there,but then again the could have been said for Haku and Zabuza.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 29, 2010)

^Which still pisses me off.

I still want that horrible blunder explained somehow...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 29, 2010)

I could see how they saw it as almost being filler material. The only thing it showcased was what brought out Sasuke's sharingan. From a plot point of view it seems pretty needed, but from a video game PoV it can be replaced easily. Although the characters were canon which sort of bothered me as well. Seriously if the game had the sound four and Haku and Zabuza included I would buy it flatout instantly, but, it doesn't.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 29, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I could see how they saw it as almost being filler material. The only thing it showcased was what brought out Sasuke's sharingan. From a plot point of view it seems pretty needed, but from a video game PoV it can be replaced easily. Although the characters were canon which sort of bothered me as well. Seriously if the game had the sound four and Haku and Zabuza included I would buy it flatout instantly, but, it doesn't.



I know but a man can pray and dream can't he?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 29, 2010)

Still waiting for suigetsu pics, probably they wont be showing them yet so they can build some hype and they can have new chars to show later on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Still waiting for suigetsu pics, probably they wont be showing them yet so they can build some hype and they can have new chars to show later on.



Watch him turn out to be assist only.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to see how the other characters are going to work.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 29, 2010)

New news!

The game is going to be retitled Sasuke, and Naruto's going to be a support character.

Support characters are going to be renamed useless fodder.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 29, 2010)

I wonder by how much did they improve the loading time.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2010)

Was it bad last game?


----------



## Bloo (Jun 29, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> No confirmation on Bee being playable yet?


He most likely features Bee, primarily because Akatsuki Sasuke is a playable character, and his only fight before the Pain Invasion Arc was Killerbee... Add it up.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 29, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> That was my biggest gripe with the first one the ridiculous load times.
> 
> I pretty sure they improve though, because waiting almost six minutes for the next part of the game to load can be devastating especially if your on a roll.



6 minutes loading? Thats not possible your disc is probably messed up. My disc loads up perfectly, less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 29, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> 6 minutes loading? Thats not possible your disc is probably messed up. My disc loads up perfectly, less than 30 seconds.



I guess then, I know when I first got it that's the longest it ever taken but that was only in story mode though.


----------



## Firaea (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd destroy CyberConnect2 if they don't include Killer Bee. I'd forgive them if they don't include Minato(I really hope to play as him on a PS3 :/) or 6tk, but Killer Bee is a must.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's new scans of naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 


+reps for me


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

Again, Cyber Connect left out The ENTIRE SOUND IV and the ENTIRE FIRST TWO ARCS.

Seriously, I mean.. I can sort of understand not giving a Mizuki character. But Haku? Zabuza? Sound IV? Unacceptable.

I'll say it again... six characters. And I mean this with every word; six characters. If they added more cutscenes, and threw in the sound IV plus Haku, Zabuza, and Mizuki... the game would have gotten at least 2 points higher in most /10 ratings. Plus I would have bought it, and Mizuki would have been good fanservice.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I'd destroy CyberConnect2 if they don't include Killer Bee. I'd forgive them if they don't include Minato(I really hope to play as him on a PS3 :/) or 6tk, but Killer Bee is a must.



killa bee and all the Hokages dude. also all akatsuki members. with second forms as well.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

MS81 said:


> killa bee and all the Hokages dude. also all akatsuki members. with second forms as well.



They aren't going up to the Hokage summit


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> They aren't going up to the Hokage summit



notice I said Hokages not Kages Jack ass!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 30, 2010)

MS81 said:


> notice I said Hokages not Kages Jack ass!!!


No need for harsh words.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

It was a misunderstanding and misinterpretation on my part, You're right.

But, as a sidenote, you're sort of a twat.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> They aren't going up to the Hokage summit



Why do you want haku and zabuza so much? It's naruto shippuden not part 1 naruto, I don't really care about haku or zabuza. All i want is shippuden characters.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Why do you want haku and zabuza so much? It's naruto shippuden not part 1 naruto, I don't really care about haku or zabuza. All i want is shippuden characters.



Look closer, I was talking about how much CC2 failed with the first game. 

I don't expect them nor want them in this game, though they along with the sound IV belonged in the first one. That's like omitting Raditz from a DBZ game, or deciding that in the new iteration of the Transformers TV show, the Autobots wont have a yellow car on their side.

Neither of these things should happen, ever, for plot and fan-based reasons.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 30, 2010)

Haku could rape anyone he wants. (I wish he was a girl.)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Again, Cyber Connect left out The ENTIRE SOUND IV and the ENTIRE FIRST TWO ARCS.
> 
> Seriously, I mean.. I can sort of understand not giving a Mizuki character. But Haku? Zabuza? Sound IV? Unacceptable.
> 
> I'll say it again... six characters. And I mean this with every word; six characters. If they added more cutscenes, and threw in the sound IV plus Haku, Zabuza, and Mizuki... the game would have gotten at least 2 points higher in most /10 ratings. Plus I would have bought it, and Mizuki would have been good fanservice.


Stil can't believe they did that, what a fucking dumbass move on their part


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish Haku was a girl too. The sad thing is, in the Manga when Kishimoto makes Haku have his hair down and picking flowers... he's purposely feminine, and Naruto is even in UTTER SHOCK when he finds out Haku is a trap. Kishimoto you bastard...  WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT WHEN YOU KNEW, YOU KNEW THAT PEOPLE WOULD WANT HIM TO BE A GIRL


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 30, 2010)

^That's trap power for ya.  Respect it. 

On topic though, it would have given UNS complete satisfaction.  I mean, they were major characters of the first season.  I STILL can't figure out why those 6 weren't included, aside from being lazy.

While pretty futile, I'd LOVE to hear that PTS characters were included in UNS2--Sound 4 and Zabuza/Haku included.  It would completely erase this mishap ten fold.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 30, 2010)

Idk, I agree that there's no excuse for them to not be in the first but it'd be better to use the character slots on Postskip characters. It'd be pretty epic to have a suigetsu vs Zabuza fight though..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 30, 2010)

^Oh yes I agree--wouldn't want post timeskip characters to miss out.

I just mean as like an extra that they just put in or something haha.  Like how Accel/Accel 2 did it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 30, 2010)

You'd think the capabilities of the next- gen systems could handle it, easily.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 30, 2010)

Im just hoping for a great online community.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jun 30, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> If this demo don't come out by july 6 imma go crazy



But where does it come out?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 30, 2010)

Karl said:


> But where does it come out?



Like where to get it?
on PSN, or Xbox Live Marketplace


----------



## Rannic (Jun 30, 2010)

I wonder how haxx Gaara is in this game.


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2010)

Can I go a head and guess and say that most people here will be getting PS3 version?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Can I go head and guess and say that most people here will be getting PS3 version?



I'd say it about  even on both sides, I will be getting the PS3 version.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jun 30, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I wonder how haxx Gaara is in this game.




Lol I hope that Gaara's sand comes automatically in this game..

It didn't in the first game, which is bad.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

gaara was so cheap in Accel 3. I could beat 3 characters, of any character, unless they were gaara with him.

EDIT: What do you mean by automatic sand?


----------



## Bloo (Jun 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> gaara was so cheap in Accel 3. I could beat 3 characters, of any character, unless they were gaara with him.
> 
> EDIT: What do you mean by automatic sand?


I never played Accel 3. How was Gaara haxed?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 30, 2010)

Karl said:


> Lol I hope that Gaara's sand comes automatically in this game..
> 
> It didn't in the first game, which is bad.


So no one can touch him? Yeah, great stuff


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2010)

Echo% said:


> gaara was so cheap in Accel 3. I could beat 3 characters, of any character, unless they were gaara with him.



now that you mention it Gaara is cheap in every naruto game ive played with him


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 1, 2010)

Gaara was haxxed in the anime...so I guess it makes sense


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

I suppose it does make sense, if they watered him down to anything lower than top tier people would be mad.. I guess what frustrates me is you don't even have to be good to play as him and be good unlike some other characters that take some mastering.


----------



## Litho (Jul 1, 2010)

Only haxed chars in storm 1 were Kimimaru, Itachi and Sasuke, I THINK. I may have forgotten some.
But not Gaara. He was mid-range only and couldn't do much when opponent was far, and also when opponent was right in front sand wouldn't touch him (only mid-range). He was also something between a hard hitter and a combo user. Strong but if you're not careful you can die easily, so you have to be good with him!

Never played any other naruto game so i don't know about those.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 1, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I suppose it does make sense, if they watered him down to anything lower than top tier people would be mad.. I guess what frustrates me is you don't even have to be good to play as him and be good unlike some other characters that take some mastering.



Mastering?
like.. OOO^OOOO


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't w8, this demo needs to get release!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 1, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Can't w8, this demo needs to get release!



True.

I read that the Japan Expo is today and Ninja Storm 2 will be there, or something like that.

Hope we get some info on the demo release date.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> True.
> 
> I read that the Japan Expo is today and Ninja Storm 2 will be there, or something like that.
> 
> Hope we get some info on the demo release date.



I'm going to Japan Expo in Paris ( July 2,3,4 ) this Week End. I'll try to write here about what I see ( + Kojima will be there ! O_o )


----------



## Firaea (Jul 1, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm going to Japan Expo in Paris ( July 2,3,4 ) this Week End. I'll try to write here about what I see ( + Kojima will be there ! O_o )



Whoa. Have fun. Hopefully, there'll be more surprising character reveals... that's the main thing I'm interested in.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 1, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> So no one can touch him? Yeah, great stuff




Well other Naruto game do have that, but they can still touch him.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Mastering?
> like.. OOO^OOOO



lol.

actually folks had moves/strings that were effective and ineffective. there were also a number of things you could do to actually stop folks from using block and attacks all together.

add in knowing ways to make ur opponent lose chakra quickly, comboing into supers, and what items compliment certain characters ability.

all while keeping it super accessible to casuals.

these games when played amongst some folks who do nothing but fighters anyway can get pretty crazy. 

Naruto is was my fave in the accel games. hold square for windmill shuriken, throw item windmill shuriken, then ^OO (transform into windmill shuriken and throw ur self) to get in their grill. add in his >OO for one of the most annoying stay the fuck back moves.

cant wait to finally get ahold of a ninja storm game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 1, 2010)

i know, i was just kidding.


----------



## destinator (Jul 1, 2010)

Pictures from the latest scans in hd:


----------



## Si Style (Jul 1, 2010)

Jesus, Jospeh and Mary, I hope CC2 take a cue from the latest anime episode when we fight Pein in this game.

CC2 does take non-canon cues from Wakabayashi's episodes (These examples are not in the manga, they are exclusively in the anime as filler and were transferred into the first game

Ep. 30 - Orochimaru's snake like movement (Legs turn tail-like)
Ep. 133 - Sasuke's pile driver
Ep. 133 - Kyubii Naruto's transparent air pressure attacks
(72 was a Wakabayashi episode, but I can't think of any examples)

Best I can think of right now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> i know, i was just kidding.



oh lol. bastard.


....(goes back to lurking)


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 1, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Jesus, Jospeh and Mary, I hope CC2 take a cue from the latest anime episode when we fight Pein in this game.
> 
> CC2 does take non-canon cues from Wakabayashi's episodes (These examples are not in the manga, they are exclusively in the anime as filler and were transferred into the first game
> 
> ...



omg all the crazy shit pain did lol. SONIC THE HEDGEHOG RUN LEZ GO CC2!!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 1, 2010)

destinator said:


> Pictures from the latest scans in hd:



Awesome!!
INB4 sombody implies Susanoo is playable again.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 1, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Jesus, Jospeh and Mary, I hope CC2 take a cue from the latest anime episode when we fight Pein in this game.
> 
> CC2 does take non-canon cues from Wakabayashi's episodes (These examples are not in the manga, they are exclusively in the anime as filler and were transferred into the first game
> 
> ...



Orochimaru's Chakra Dash was like that in Ninja Storm 1 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Jesus, Jospeh and Mary, I hope CC2 take a cue from the latest anime episode when we fight Pein in this game.
> 
> CC2 does take non-canon cues from Wakabayashi's episodes (These examples are not in the manga, they are exclusively in the anime as filler and were transferred into the first game
> 
> ...


 from the second trailer we saw Naruto punching in the face Kakuzu like he did on 133 to Sasuke,Sasuke did that punch to Naruto on the same episode.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 1, 2010)

All of you are getting my large black rod shoved in your pelvises.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pain's large black rod, that is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2010)

EnterTheTao said:


> All of you are getting my large black rod shoved in your pelvises.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 2, 2010)

U mad?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 2, 2010)

Hopefully we'll get some solid proof on Killer Bee out of these.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2010)

Meh, didn't like the latest episode, but I sure as hell want 6tk nevertheless.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 2, 2010)

Back from Japan Expo in Paris and played Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 demo. ( Too fucking much people in there. )

From the demo I can tell several things.

1 ) Indeed, Naruto can do Rasengan and Oodama Rasengan, I tried several times. There's no charge bar. I pressed Triangle and O and released O immediatly, Naruto did a Rasengan. I keep pressed O and Naruto did Oodama Rasengan.

2 ) The Namco/Bandai staff knew jack shit about the release date. Fall 2010, thank you.

3 ) There's no Ougi since it's a boss battle ( but there are ougi in regular battle ).

4 ) Xbox360 version seems to suffer the same problems than FF13. ( Or the TV was crappy )


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Back from Japan Expo in Paris and played Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 demo. ( Too fucking much people in there. )
> 
> From the demo I can tell several things.
> 
> ...



So.. O + O = Jutsu aswell as Triangle O ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So.. O + O = Jutsu aswell as Triangle O ?



No, you press O once, but you must keep it pressed to do Oodama Rasengan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2010)

So no more charging up skills I see.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe they just didn't show a charge bar since it's just a demo.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't wait to see Chibaku Tensei in Storm 2. This is but one Ougi that I will undoubtedly spam.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 2, 2010)

If you charge up a skill, it becomes another skill.


----------



## lo0p (Jul 2, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Back from Japan Expo in Paris and played Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 demo. ( Too fucking much people in there. )
> 
> From the demo I can tell several things.
> 
> ...



No PvP demo yet?  Still the demo from E3?


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> If you charge up a skill, it becomes another skill.



Charge up Chibaku Tensei, get Chibaku Tensei 2?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 2, 2010)

lo0p said:


> No PvP demo yet?  Still the demo from E3?



Mabey they will release the E3 demo as the Demo.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Mabey they will release the E3 demo as the Demo.



The E3 demo will most likely be the official demo, yes. It's the one I played anyway.



Klue said:


> Charge up Chibaku Tensei, get Chibaku Tensei 2?



Chibaku Tensei won't be a skill, probably an Ougi. But since no Ougi were in the demo, I can't tell.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 2, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> The E3 demo will most likely be the official demo, yes. It's the one I played anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Chibaku Tensei won't be a skill, probably an Ougi. But since no Ougi were in the demo, I can't tell.



I wonder why they left the ougi out of the demo, I'm guessing there won't be any in the boss battles then.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 2, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I wonder why they left the ougi out of the demo, I'm guessing there won't be any in the boss battles then.



The whole fight is like an ongoing ougi.


----------



## Litho (Jul 2, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I wonder why they left the ougi out of the demo, I'm guessing there won't be any in the boss battles then.



Seems logical to me.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 2, 2010)

Just Pre-Ordered it today. I mean...I know I"m still paying the full $60 in the end...but I feel so much better when I only have to pay $45 the day it comes out...


Anyway, Gamestop said it was a 9/28 release date. I'm not sure about that being final, as I haven't done a good job of keeping up with this game >.>


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Chibaku Tensei won't be a skill, probably an Ougi. But since no Ougi were in the demo, I can't tell.



lol, I knows.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 2, 2010)

BEE CONFIRMED WHOOP.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm assuming this is an in-game shot.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2010)

finally a shot of bee


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 2, 2010)

Killa Bee ma nigguh


----------



## Si Style (Jul 2, 2010)

Are you kidding? That shot proves nothing. Stop reaching...


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2010)

It looks as if it was taken straight out of the anime, with a border added to it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 2, 2010)

Now that you mention it does look fake

Goddammit


----------



## Rannic (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep that's clearly not a scan from the game.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't wait to hear Bee's dub voice.


I'm gonna be optimistic and believe that image is real. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 2, 2010)

Is the english version of the anime even up to the Pain Arc, cause if not this game's gonna contain alot of spoilers.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 2, 2010)

The newest Anime episode was nearing the end of the Pein fight.

Also, it isn't spoilers, because the Manga's out already in America past the Pein fight.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> The newest Anime episode was nearing the end of the Pein fight.
> 
> Also, it isn't spoilers, because the Manga's out already in America past the Pein fight.



I was referring to the English dubbed episodes, cause I know some people who don't read the manga.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 2, 2010)

I think the fact of the matter is that it's widespread and available and so it's not really spoilers anymore.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Yep that's clearly not a scan from the game.



Why you gotta break balls? I want to believe it is real.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah its true it isnt. I thought it was but after looking a bit closer not a chance. gnight NF.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 3, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Is the english version of the anime even up to the Pain Arc, cause if not this game's gonna contain alot of spoilers.



They JUST got to the Naruto v Orochimaru fight, but the PSP game went up to Taka and the Wii game had Hidan and Kakuzu, plus the manga is at Sasuke v Danzou, so it isn't a problem


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope bee is in this game


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 3, 2010)

Bee is in the game, it's confirmed by CC2 themselves @ the E3. I remember this guy posting it somewhere, he was on the e3 himself and asked some dude from CC2 if bee was in the game and he answered : yes.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 3, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Bee is in the game, it's confirmed by CC2 themselves @ the E3. I remember this guy posting it somewhere, he was on the e3 himself and asked some dude from CC2 if bee was in the game and he answered : yes.



Yeah, but that still isn't really solid foolproof source. We're hoping for some real proof, although chances are that Killer Bee will be included anyway. I'm sure they'd know better than not include him and get fans blasting them.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> I hope bee is in this game



Why would Akatsuki Sasuke, and Sage Naruto appear without Bee? That makes no sense.

Totally unlike ignoring the wave arc and starting at the chuunin exams.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 3, 2010)

Klue, we're all trying to forget that.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 3, 2010)

Wouldn't it be funny/awesome if they put in the Wave Arc as a bonus? Except it was some alternate version with Part II characters? Like what One Piece movies 8 and 9 did?


----------



## KageFreak (Jul 3, 2010)

dont forget that killer bee is a part of sasuke story
his story will fail without him


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 3, 2010)

CC2, after what they did with the first game, will probably forget the Invasion of Pein Arc.


----------



## Seany (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha i just recently bought the first game as well. I don't see why they didn't add badass Zabuza, a shame really. Those missions though....please i hope they are not in the sequel..


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2010)

KageFreak said:


> dont forget that killer bee is a part of sasuke story
> his story will fail without him



Wasn't bee confirmed to be a boss fight for Sasuke already. 

They can't miss out on such an important character, I don't know why there's this debate.


----------



## Slam (Jul 3, 2010)

Some magazine scan has popped up, that seems to hint at a character.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 3, 2010)

Seems like Gai... or Lee


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 3, 2010)

Slam said:


> Some magazine scan has popped up, that seems to hint at a character.



Cc2 would fail if they put Zetsu in, just like how Tomy failed when putting Iruka in con 1.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 3, 2010)

Zetsu?


----------



## 4never4ever (Jul 3, 2010)

yesssss.
can't wait.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 3, 2010)

o_O How does Zetsu fight? Eat people up?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

How do they put Zetsu in the game? He hasn't done crap at that point. We don't really get a look at his powers until the Sasuke vs Kage Summit arc.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2010)

so what the hell is up with the demo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 3, 2010)

We know nothing of the demo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2010)

Dragonpiece said:


> Cc2 would fail if they put Zetsu in, just like how Tomy failed when putting Iruka in con 1.



Iruka was awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 4, 2010)

Iruka was in a game? What?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 4, 2010)

Iruka was in Naruto GNT series along with Mizuki


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow Zetsu?

Really?  Like.....REALLY?

No offense, but he hasn't done jack shit thus far, so they'll have to make up some random moveset for him.

Then again, we haven't seen some of the rookies do anything either (ala Ino and such), yet they always turn out to be fun in these types of games. 

I guess we'll see.  I don't think he'll be crappy by any means (and that scan does confirm him), but he's just not shown anything up to this point.  Although, at least he has shown SOMETHING in the series thus far lol.  That's more than can be said for some.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 4, 2010)

I think Zetsu being in is very interesting; don't take this as gospel though, we haven't seen the whole scan, let alone being able to read french. That passage could just be a story synopsis reeling off members of Akatsuki. I also very much doubt that a French magazine would get exclusive info over someone like Jump, Edge or IGN.

It's very true that Zetsu doesn't have a moveset right now, but that didnt stop CC2 putting Tobi, Kabutomaru and Iruka (you could even argue PTS Sakura doesn't have a proper moveset) in their games.

So don't run around saying Zetsu is confirmed, because there's not enough evidence


----------



## Firaea (Jul 4, 2010)

I was really bored, and the slow news is killing me since I'm seriously anticipating this game. So I decided to, in the randomness of fandom, draft how I would like some characters to end up in UNS2, their Jutsus and Ultimate Jutsus.

I really hope that they'll allow at least two Jutsus to be used during battle. One is really senseless, considering that they can use any Jutsu they have during battle. But oh well.

It's all fanbased dreaming that probably won't happen, though.

*Naruto (Sage Mode) *

*Jutsu 1 - Senpo: Rasenrengan *
Double Rasengan, basically. Hmm, I'm not so sure about the details, but I'd think that this move should play like the standard Rasengan, except stronger. In the first game, Naruto dashes over a distance to hit an opponent with Rasengan, so I'd think this move should work that way too. 

*Jutsu 2 - Senpo: Oodama Rasengan *
A weaker (but still kickass) version of Jiraiya's awesome Cho Oodama Rasengan. It's basically just another Rasengan, so to vary it with Rasenrengan, I think the way it works could be slightly different. Since this one's so gigantic, it's arguably less easy to wield, so the range of attack should be fairly short. However, damage should definitely be greater given the massive size (yes, size matters). 


*Ultimate Jutsu - Fuuton Rasenshuriken *
Yet another Rasengan, I suppose. Although I find the gigantic Rasengan way more epic, this is Naruto's strongest and most disastrous version, so it's the best he could get for an Ultimate Jutsu, I believe. 

Animation-wise, since this is the Sage Mode variant, they should show Naruto first charging it then throwing it towards the opponent. Cut to the Rasenshuriken flying in the air towards the opponent and then BAM, explosion. I still think that the Ultimate Jutsus of different characters shouldn't deal the same damage and do the same thing with different animations... except that I can't think of anything this move can do differently. Sage Mode version of Fuuton Rasenshuriken has no side effects, after all, so yeah. Maybe it should simply be overpowered since it is. 

Alright, for Naruto, I can only think of Rasengans and more Rasengans... 



*Jiraiya (Sage Mode) *

Yes, this is my most anticipated person for the game. CyberConnect2 had BETTER NOT screw him up. Honestly speaking, all his moves are Ultimate-Jutsu like, which is why he's awesome. In fact, he has such a massive movepool of techniques which are all very impressive that it's difficult to choose. 

*Jutsu 1 - Senpo: Kebari Senbon (Sage Art: Hair Needle Barrage) *
Jiraiya's fastest attack with the widest range, according to him. That's exactly how it should play in the game. Extremely fast, difficult to avoid and with fairly good range, but to balance off, the damage can be somewhat lower than other Jutsus. 

*Jutsu 2 - Senpo: Goemon (Sage Art: Bath of Boiling Oil) *
This move seriously looks like an Ultimate Jutsu, considering the sheer scale of the move. Basically, Jiraiya collaborates with Shima and Fukasaku on his shoulders to create a gigantic stream of lava/oil/fire. It sounds overpowered, yeah, but it basically ought to play a little like Sandaime Hokage's Katon: Karyuendan as in the first game, which hits in a straight line. Of course, Jiraiya's move should be far larger and more epic. 

*Jutsu 3 - Cho Oodama Rasengan (Super Great Ball Rasengan)* 
I prefer this as a Jutsu over an Ultimate Jutsu. I've got reasons, one of which is because I'd love feeling in control of a gigantic Rasengan of that size. Ultimate Jutsus are basically cutscene-like that you watch, but using a Jutsu gives you control. 

Anyway, it should play like Naruto's Senpo: Oodama Rasengan. Huge, not-so-long range, but heavy damage. 


*Ultimate Jutsu - Magen: Gamarinsho (Demonic Illusion: Toad Confrontation Singing) *
I know it's not exactly Jiraiya's Jutsu, but it can be considered a part of Sage Mode Jiraiya since Shima and Fukasaku are with him in Sage Mode. 

I don't like the fact that the Accel 3 completely forgot about this epic Jutsu's existence. Cho Oodama Rasengan is a fantastic Ultimate Jutsu, but I still think this move should be given some respect, since it is the move that did three Paths of Pain in, and had the potential to do all six if it were used at the appropriate time. 

So yeah, it's a very powerful Genjutsu, and it's very special too, considering Jiraiya doesn't use Genjutsus, which is why it deserves to be an Ultimate Jutsu in my opinion. Animation-wise, I guess it's a bit like the anime, where the two frogs sing and trap the opponent in an illusion and after that, Jiraiya destroys him. 

Perhaps a side effect of this Ultimate Jutsu can be fatigue? I'm not sure, but like I said, I'd prefer if Ultimate Jutsus have some aftermath effect. 


Wow, I'd love it if Jiraiya plays like this. Massive versatility with so many moves. Hehe. 



*Uchiha Sasuke (Mangekyo Sharingan) *

Not exactly a character I like much, but he nonetheless plays pretty darn well in the first game, so with the additions here, I hope he'll be even better. 

*Jutsu 1 - Chidori Nagashi (Chidori Current) *
Hmm, I'm not sure, really. Channeling Chidori's electricity all over his body and being able to let it flow through the ground... I think it'll work as a short/mid-range Jutsu that goes in all directions, like Neji's Kaiten. 

*Jutsu 2 - Chidori Katana (Chidori Blade) *
It's basically just Chidori in his sword, so it should probably play in a similar way to Chidori/Rasengan, with Sasuke dashing forward to shove the blade into the opponent. 

*Jutsu 3 - Mangekyo Sharingan: Tsukuyomi *
Okay, Sasuke's Tsukuyomi apparently sucked at this stage, since even after the Pain Invasion Arc, Danzo criticised his Tsukuyomi. So, I'm not sure what the heck it can do. Maybe do away with this, but there won't be much Mangekyo without it... 

*Jutsu 4 - Mangekyo Sharingan: Amaterasu *
I think Amaterasu can be really fun to play, potentially. In Accel 3, I found that Itachi's Amaterasu was quite good, so I think a similar concept may be used. Long ranged burning Jutsu. 


*Ultimate Jutsu - Kirin *
Alright, an Ultimate Jutsu involving the Mangekyo Sharingan sounds cooler, but I can't really think of any since Sasuke doesn't have Susanoo yet. Plus, Kirin IS a deadly move of Sasuke's, so yeah. 

Animation-wise, I think it would possibly work with Sasuke calling forth the lightning, and storm clouds are shown. Then Kirin appears, but is shown briefly to emphasise the speed. The next second, the lightning crashes and BAM, the usual explosion. 



*Uchiha Itachi *

I think he might play even better than Sasuke. *shrugs* 

*Jutsu 1 - Katon: Gokakyu No Jutsu (Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique) *
Hmm, the generic fireball Jutsu with a fireball flying long-ranged. 

*Jutsu 2 - Mangekyo Sharingan: Tsukuyomi *
Itachi is a Genjutsu master, so this move should definitely be pretty good. As for how it works, I'm still not sure how a Genjutsu can work nicely as a technique. The range should be somewhat shorter, but perhaps it can simply be a ranged Jutsu that causes something to happen to the opponent and he takes damage. 

*Jutsu 3 - Mangekyo Sharingan: Amaterasu *
Same as Sasuke's variant, I suppose. 

*Jutsu 4 - Mangekyo Sharingan: Susanoo *
Hmm, I just thought that a version of it should be seen in Jutsu-form for the fun of it. Perhaps a short-mid range Jutsu which has Susanoo hitting the opponent. 


*Ultimate Jutsu - Susanoo with Totsuka no Tsurugi *
That's the invincible sealing sword that Itachi's Susanoo wields, and I think it's perfect for an Ultimate Jutsu considering the power it has. Animation-wise, I think it could simply be Susanoo raising the blade and hurling it upon the opponent, but for more drama, the animation could elaborate by showing the opponent dodging but eventually getting hit. 

Since the move works by sealing, if the opponent survives the Ultimate Jutsu, his Chakra may be sealed for a period of time. 



*Pain(Deva Path) *

*Jutsu 1 - Shinra Tensei *
Liek, what else but this epic move? A screenie of it was seen, but it looks unimpressive... I hope it ends up being impressive. This move ought to be a mid-ranged Jutsu which basically does what it does in the manga/anime, push someone far, far off and deal damage. 

*Jutsu 2 - Bansho Tenin *
The opposite of Shinra Tensei. Long-ranged, and pulls a foe closer to be damaged. I still think that including a five-second gap of some sort for balancing would be good rather than nerfing the Jutsu itself, since a long-ranged Jutsu like this would probably be overly rigged. 


*Ultimate Jutsu - Chibaku Tensei *
The ultra-massive Shinra Tensei that wrecked Konoha would be nice, but for the sake of variation, I think Chibaku Tensei is more appropriate. Moreover, Shinra Tensei is more of a massive destructive thing, whereas Chibaku Tensei is more battle-style. 

The animation should probably be just as it is in the manga/anime, I suppose, with Pain's hands clasped together to form a massive rockball in which the opponent is crushed.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 4, 2010)

*Killer Bee *

I sure as hell want this character, although he's not fully confirmed. Likely that he'll be included, nevertheless. I'm not very sure how his Jutsus will end up, but I know his combos oughta be pretty cool. 

*Jutsu 1 - Lariat *
Like, what else but this, Killer Bee's infamous wrestling blow? I would surmise that this move is short-mid ranged melee with Killer Bee charging upon the opponent and slamming the hell out of him and causing him to be flung backwards. 

*Jutsu 2 - Rapping Jinchuuriki Menacing Ball *Whilst having Killer Bee rap as a Jutsu would seem pretty cool, that's not gonna happen. So yeah, perhaps a version of the Hachibi's hyper beam, but a smaller-scale one, would be fitting. This would be a long-ranged Jutsu to complement the shorter-ranged Lariat. 


*Ultimate Jutsu - Full Hachibi Menacing Ball *There's no way the game will allow us to play as the fully-transformed Hachibi as that's just by far too insane to play against. No one will defeat the fully formed Hachibi at this stage. However, that doesn't mean it can't appear as an Ultimate Jutsu, and for Killer Bee, that'd be quite the great one, isn't it? 

The animation could work with Killer Bee firstly transforming and releasing the full Hachibi, and after that, begins to gather the chakra energy to form the Menacing Ball, and then... you know what happens next. Utter devastation. That'd be pretty damn epic.


Alright, last for today, not a confirmed character but still... 



*Minato Namikaze (Assuming he's even playable) *

Minato's not a confirmed character, if even he's gonna be included at all. But still, he's one of my personal wishes, so I'll just write a little about him for the lulz. 

*Jutsu 1 - Rasengan *
Um, the generic Rasengan, I suppose, except in Minato's hands. 

*Jutsu 2 - Hiraishin (Flying Thunder God)* 
Right, one of the reasons why I'd love to play Minato is because of his speed. I'd love to play extremely fast combos, and I think one of his Jutsus could possibly reflect that speed. 

This would probably be a long-ranged melee attack with Minato flashing towards the opponent in a moment to hit him. 


*Ultimate Jutsu - Shiki Fujin* 
I was actually thinking of some Hiraishin combo as it was in Accel 3, but that seems a little boring. Considering that Minato used this skill to seal the Kyuubi, why not let it be his Ultimate Jutsu just as it was the Sandaime Hokage's in UNS 1? 

That might actually be pretty cool. 

If not the Shiki Fujin, I suppose a more well-elaborated Hiraishin combo may be good as well. 



Alright, end of obsessed dreaming.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2010)

Got mine on reserve two days ago


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 4, 2010)

Slam said:


> Some magazine scan has popped up, that seems to hint at a character.


he could be assist only ,like the sound 4 were on the first NUNS.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 4, 2010)

What I really want to do is something with Deva Pein like... Beat the snot out of someone, with some sick combos, do a few backflips and charge my chakra, Use Bansho Tenin on them and pull them close and use the opening to open up a can of whoop-ass  on them via crazy combo, then use Shinra Tensei to knock them away, Charge Chakra, and finish off with Chibaku Tensei. 

Do you guys think that there should be more customized combos/better grabs? In my opinion... we should have better ones. Like for Pein's grab, he could grab your wrist, slam you into the ground, then have chakra receivers stab into your back.

Also another thing... think they'll go in the direction of the Dragonball Tenkaichi games and make it so the character actually looks more beat up as the fight progresses? I think that would be sick.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 4, 2010)

Such a long time before it comes out..


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 4, 2010)

I wonder what they'd do with Zetsu, move-wise.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 4, 2010)

momodo said:


> Hinata better be in this game, she's god tier.



We should be practice partners.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 4, 2010)

It would be cool if a teen or healthy Nagato was included, even if just as an extra character.


----------



## Volture (Jul 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pxu8D029pno[/YOUTUBE]

At 4:45 there is a few seconds of Sasuke vs. Naruto lol.


----------



## Ninjah (Jul 4, 2010)

That's from the first trailer


----------



## Volture (Jul 4, 2010)

Those last few seconds are ._.? I didn't know, my bad.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2010)

Volture just gave me blue balls.


----------



## Volture (Jul 4, 2010)

Klue said:


> Volture just gave me blue balls.


Sorry .


----------



## Fireball (Jul 4, 2010)

lol so desperate.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 4, 2010)

4 Tailed Beast Gamplay Anyone>? 



EDIT: Taka Sasuke with Karin and Suigetsu as supports aswell.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 4, 2010)

I can't wait until this game comes out  I just love kicking ass.

Damn, I hope Sui/Karin/Juugo aren't just support  they weren't in that PSP game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 4 Tailed Beast Gamplay Anyone>?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Taka Sasuke with Karin and Suigetsu as supports aswell.



I was there, it was awesome.

Translation of the interview :

"My role during the making was the editing and checking the visual of the game, so we don't get too far from the original anime. One of the biggest changes in Naruto Shippuden : Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is the upgrading of the support system. As you know it already, you can call up to two support character to backup you in battle. Now, as the support bar fills up, the supports character will act differently. My favorite character is obviously Uchiha Itachi. I love his past and his part in Shippuden, there's something in his story that's really touching. If I had to name a character I don't like ... If I had to choose, it would be Kakuzu, I'm not into overpowered characters. It doesn't suits me."


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 4, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I was there, it was awesome.
> 
> Translation of the interview :
> 
> "My role during the making was the editing and checking the visual of the game, so we don't get too far from the original anime. One of the biggest changes in Naruto Shippuden : Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is the upgrading of the support system. As you know it already, you can call up to two support character to backup you in battle. Now as the support bar goes up, the supports character will act differently. My favorite character is obviously Uchiha Itachi. I love his past and his part in Shippuden, there's something in his story that's really touching. If I had to name a character I don't like ... If I had to choose, it would be Kakuzu, I'm not into overpowered characters. It doesn't suits me."



Awesome.

lol, what? He doesnt like Kakuzu.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 4, 2010)

He dosn't like Kakuzu because he thinks he's overpowered and yet his fave is *Itachi*, makes perfect sense.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 4, 2010)

He doesn't like Kakuzu?


----------



## Fireball (Jul 4, 2010)

he doesn't like overpowered characters but itachi is his favorite


----------



## valerian (Jul 4, 2010)

4TK Naruto looks great.


----------



## Smiley (Jul 4, 2010)

Yondaime & Deva for the win in this game.


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 4, 2010)

can't wait for this!!! about time we have a half decent naruto game for the 360


----------



## Si Style (Jul 4, 2010)

Naruto's items have changed yet again in that video


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2010)

Every Akatsuki is overpowered, except Konan.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 4, 2010)

I wonder if they'll have Konan  I think so. They probably will give her some mediocre techniques.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 4, 2010)

I wish they would just explain more about the supports changing depending on the situation or whatever.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, in the last game - the support comes and goes.
So, I guess - depending on the circumstance, like if your health's on red ; the moves get more powerful? They change?

I don't understand that either. Pretty vague explanation.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 4, 2010)

Suigetsu and Karin support confirmed. 
4-Tail Naruto confirmed as well as some footage of it. 


Oh and 4-Tails looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 4, 2010)

KN4 looks awesome

lol Team fodder is relegated to support


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Suigetsu and Karin support confirmed.
> 4-Tail Naruto confirmed as well as some footage of it.
> 
> 
> Oh and 4-Tails looks absolutely beautiful.



Already posted.

"Finally from Namco Bandai is working on a special edition of the game that "will live up to what the fans deserve," and we shall hear more details soon. "

This page says they are making a special edition.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2010)

KN4 confirmed? Excellent.

Now we just need KN6 is also there for the Pain fight and everything will be set.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> KN4 confirmed? Excellent.
> 
> Now we just need KN6 is also there for the Pain fight and everything will be set.



If they got 4-Tailed Cloak Naruto in the game with working game mechanics, i dont see why they wouldnt have 6 in there aswell.
Or at least thats what i hope.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 4, 2010)

Special edition? Wut. I wonder


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 4, 2010)

Why stop at KN6?

KN8 :ho


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> If they got 4-Tailed Cloak Naruto in the game with working game mechanics, i dont see why they wouldnt have 6 in there aswell.
> Or at least thats what i hope.



It would feel out of place if 6-Tailed Naruto is not added, this game covers from the beginning of Part 2 till Naruto vs Pain (final battle in other words) and the appearance of 6-Tailed Naruto is in the midst of that fight. I would rage if it isn?t included. There still a month of waiting for the game to be released so I expect that we?ll get more scans showing KN6.



Champagne Supernova said:


> Why stop at KN6?
> 
> KN8 :ho



Wouldn?t mind it, but it only appeared for one moment and didn?t get enough time to show it?s powers. So I only expect a decent cinematic scene for it.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 4, 2010)

special edition what!...should i wait then and not be screwed by buying the regular version?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2010)

A special edition, eh?

I already paid my reserve off in full - hopefully the "special" version will release along with the normal one; I don't want to be forced to buy two copies, after all.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 5, 2010)

4tk looks awesome! I would love to have 6tk as well, though admittedly, it is a tad too similar to 4tk with the exception of a far greater brute power, though that is difficult to reflect in a game without making 6tk way too rigged.

Correct me if I am wrong, but they will allow some transformations, like Naruto's 1tk, 4tk and SM Naruto to be separate characters too, right? In a similar fashion to CS2 Sasuke and 1tk Kyuubi in UNS1. 

Therefore, my idea is that 6tk and 4tk can be extremely similar, except that 6tk is faster, has slightly different and crazier combos, and a stronger Menacing Ball. The game cannot reflect how big the difference in power is, but it can at least make 6tk somewhat stronger. Even though they're effectively quite similar, the game can make it such that...

Base Naruto can transform into either of the three: SM, 1tk, or 4tk.
If you choose to start straight in 1tk, then you transform to 4tk.
If you choose to start straight in 4tk, then you transform to 6tk.
SM Naruto probably transforms to 6tk as well.

It's likely impossible, but it'll be even cooler to have multiple transformations, like after base transforms to 1tk, you can transform further to become 4tk, but to limit it, perhaps 2 transformations would be a maximum.


Anyway, special edition? I hope it isn't special DLC for support characters...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 5, 2010)

Im Thinking it will be,

TS Naruto --> 4TK Mode
Sage Naruto --> 6TK Mode


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Im Thinking it will be,
> 
> TS Naruto --> 4TK Mode
> Sage Naruto --> 6TK Mode *--> 8TK ougi*



It should be like that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Therefore, my idea is that 6tk and 4tk can be extremely similar, except that 6tk is faster, has slightly different and crazier combos, and a stronger Menacing Ball. The game cannot reflect how big the difference in power is, but it can at least make 6tk somewhat stronger. Even though they're effectively quite similar, the game can make it such that...
> 
> 
> Anyway, special edition? I hope it isn't special DLC for support characters...


in the anime 6 Tailed Naruto was a little different than the 4 tailed version.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2010)

For a video game, the difference between 4 Tails and 6 Tailed Naruto, will probably only be a matter of appearance. 

Hopefully I'm wrong, and the 6 Tailed State causes deals damage and/or yields a new jutsu or two.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 5, 2010)

I want a balanced fighting game, otherwise everyone will just main 6t Naruto online. Where's the fun in that? So I say: Screw authenticity.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I want a balanced fighting game, otherwise everyone will just main 6t Naruto online. Where's the fun in that? So I say: Screw authenticity.



Have you read any of the posts in here? Everyone plans on maining different people. In fact, the only time I've seen two users claim the same character, it's Been _Ino_. So wait until the game comes out before you think something like that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I want a balanced fighting game, otherwise everyone will just main 6t Naruto online. Where's the fun in that? So I say: Screw authenticity.


what about screw online ,instead. this is suposed to be a fanboy type of game not a competitive one.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I want a balanced fighting game, otherwise everyone will just main 6t Naruto online. Where's the fun in that? So I say: Screw authenticity.



_Some_ degree of balancing is required to prevent characters from simply owning _too much_, like an almost undodgeable Jutsu that destroys half your life.

However, I don't think too much balancing should be done either. If a character is overpowered, the game should stay true to that but control it to make the game playable. It's more fun that way. I won't wanna play SM Naruto if it's about same in strength to some random fodder.


Besides, there's more than one overpowered character. If that's the case, there won't be the situation where everyone uses only a single character. If 6tk is overpowered, there's enough reason to somewhat overpower Deva Pain, SM Naruto, SM Jiraiya, MS Sasuke, Itachi, etc. etc.


That's what I think, at least.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

See... they should throw characters into Tiers, which can be fixed online by applying handicap. Bam. Problem fixed.


----------



## Appletart (Jul 5, 2010)

If this isn't balanced online fighter I won't even bother.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Really? The metagame is so lame, this game looks to be campaign based, don't toss it because the online isn't balanced... that's retarded.


----------



## mangekyouXXsharingan (Jul 5, 2010)

hey guys any info on the demo release date?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Nope none yet.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2010)

Even games like Street Fighters and King of Fighters aren't balanced.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I want a balanced fighting game, otherwise everyone will just main 6t Naruto online. Where's the fun in that? So I say: Screw authenticity.



Forget balanced. that would ruin a Naruto game in my opinion.
You cant have secondary characters taking out pain paths and sage mode characters.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 5, 2010)

Laughed my arse off because of the Lars Alexandersson cameo 

EDIT: About balancing shit. 

Sure games like Tekken and SF should be and are quite balanced, but I agree on Naruto not supposed to be balanced.

As someone said before me, Konohamaru shouldn't be able to take out Jiraiya or sage naruto. They should be far more powerful, but then again this would ruin any online feature in the game. Therefore, IMO there should be a tier system. Like tier 1: Konohamaru, Tenten, Sakura (pre timeskip) and carp where for example tier 5: Kage's, Akatsuki members, Kyuubi Naruto, Sannin etc. 

This would IMO balance the whole gameplay, and not he characters per se.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jul 5, 2010)

This thing about balancing characters is pure bull shit, every fighting game isn't balance. For example Tekken 6 the most unbalance game ever, air juggling all day. DBRB Gogeta's infinite combo, kid buu's signature spam. So far i have never played a balance fighting game in my life, NUNS1 naruto and sasuke was the most overpowered characters in the game, w8 till NUNS2 comes out you will see how people will make the weakest character the strongest.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 5, 2010)

The amount of ignorance in here baffles me 

You guys actually want the game to be unbalanced.  Have fun playing with and against three characters all the time online. Like that wouldn't get dull after a couple of hours.

Jesus, how retarded can people get?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

yeah Super Street Fighter IV is so unbalanced... Mikoto vs Seth, try it.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> yeah Super Street Fighter IV is so unbalanced... Mikoto vs Seth, try it.



That's a fight in arcade mode... I have no problem with Pain, Naruto, Jiraya etc. being overpowered in story mode. They should be actually, because otherwise that would totally ruin the experience. I agree.

I'm talking about online, the only mode that will last after you beat the story.

SSF4 is more balanced than you guys think. It's just that some characters are not as user-friendly as others and are thus harder to play with. Easy to learn and hard to master. There're actually a lot of different characters online. It's rare that you fight one character twice in a row when you play against higher ranks.

If Storm2 is like that, fine. i can live with the fact that Kiba and the likes are just harder to master than Sasuke. But if they're underpowered from the get go that would be HORRIBLE. I wonder how you guys can see that any different.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> That's a fight in arcade mode... I have no problem with Pain, Naruto, Jiraya etc. being overpowered in story mode. They should be actually, because otherwise that would totally ruin the experience. I agree.
> 
> I'm talking about online, the only mode that will last after you beat the story.
> 
> ...



I agree. 
I mean Lee's Leaf Hurricane was so broken in the first game. You could practically win the match by just spamming that jutsu, once an experienced gamer gets a hold of it, you're in for it.


----------



## Volture (Jul 5, 2010)

Isn't the demo going to be released on the 6th of July, or did I just read some crapvideo lol xD?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> The amount of ignorance in here baffles me
> 
> You guys actually want the game to be unbalanced.  Have fun playing with and against three characters all the time online. Like that wouldn't get dull after a couple of hours.
> 
> Jesus, how retarded can people get?



You sir, are an idiot. We have 2446 posts in this thread that are screaming at you WE ALL PLAY WITH DIFFERENT CHARACTERS. Stop. Bitching. About. This. Until. The. Game. Comes. Out.

Seriously, very few fucking people play with the strongest characters because they're strong, the online wont be littered with that. For instance, I'll play as Deva Pein, Sai, maybe Kakuzu, Kabuto, and maybe Naruto. But mostly Deva Pein, because I like him. Not because he's powerful. People play as characters they like. Expect lots of Itachis, Narutos, Jiraiyas, Sasukes, and Kakashis, not because they're powerful but because _people like them_.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You sir, are an idiot. We have 2446 posts in this thread that are screaming at you WE ALL PLAY WITH DIFFERENT CHARACTERS. Stop. Bitching. About. This. Until. The. Game. Comes. Out.
> 
> Seriously, very few fucking people play with the strongest characters because they're strong, the online wont be littered with that. For instance, I'll play as Deva Pein, Sai, maybe Kakuzu, Kabuto, and maybe Naruto. But mostly Deva Pein, because I like him. Not because he's powerful. People play as characters they like. Expect lots of Itachis, Narutos, Jiraiyas, Sasukes, and Kakashis, not because they're powerful but because _people like them_.



You sound like you haven't played many, if any, fighting games online.  People do spam the strongest/cheapest characters.  Just because you and a lot on this forum only play as characters you like doesn't mean the majority of those online will.  Based on past experience, most people online only pick the strongest.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Ningen said:


> You sound like you haven't played many, if any, fighting games online.  People do spam the strongest/cheapest characters.  Just because you and a lot on this forum only play as characters you like doesn't mean the majority of those online will.  Based on past experience, most people online only pick the strongest.



I played Super Street Fighter Four for quite a while before I sold it. I rarely came across Seth/spammers.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 5, 2010)

Nobody should give a damn about balance, if some one sucks so bad they have to pick the strongest and most overpowered character to win so be it, it just gives me more a a challenge.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 5, 2010)

Im pretty sure there isnt going to be balance in the characters, and there shouldnt be.
Its a Naruto Game, not a Tournament Fighter


----------



## MS81 (Jul 5, 2010)

did anyone see the new pics???


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 5, 2010)

MS81 said:


> did anyone see the new pics???



Yep.

Sombody on another forum is saying that at the recent Expo a seller confirmed some character and stuff.
This is what he said.

"And my french friend go to "Japan Expo" at Paris. He reserved his game. Hiroshi Matsuyama was a book signing. A Japanese seller ,who accompanied Hiroshi, him said : Sennin Naruto, Sasuke Akatsuki and Killer Bee (with swords and Hachibi mode) will be separate characters. The following characters are confirmed by the seller : Karin, Juugo, Suigetsu, Tobi, Konan, Kabutorochimaru and the 6 path of Pain (6 path (body) of Pain will be combined into a single character with several costumes). And for the reservation, they had a giant poster representing the game box and 4 images of the game autographed by Hiroshi Matsuyama."

lolidunno


----------



## MS81 (Jul 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sombody on another forum is saying that at the recent Expo a seller confirmed some character and stuff.
> This is what he said.
> ...


Kewl!!!!


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe the special editon will truly be a special edition--ala PTS characters (no, not younger clones of the rookies--I'm talking Haku, Zabuza, Sound 5, Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, etc).

My, how grand that would be.  Such wishful thinking would *almost* be sinful lol.

But this is the PS3/Xbox 360 we're talking about.  They should certainly be able to handle that many characters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Maybe the special editon will truly be a special edition--ala PTS characters (no, not younger clones of the rookies--I'm talking Haku, Zabuza, Sound 5, Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, etc).
> 
> My, how grand that would be.  Such wishful thinking would *almost* be sinful lol.
> 
> But this is the PS3/Xbox 360 we're talking about.  They should certainly be able to handle that many characters.



That would kick ass


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You sir, are an idiot. We have 2446 posts in this thread that are screaming at you WE ALL PLAY WITH DIFFERENT CHARACTERS. Stop. Bitching. About. This. Until. The. Game. Comes. Out.
> 
> Seriously, very few fucking people play with the strongest characters because they're strong, the online wont be littered with that. For instance, I'll play as Deva Pein, Sai, maybe Kakuzu, Kabuto, and maybe Naruto. But mostly Deva Pein, because I like him. Not because he's powerful. People play as characters they like. Expect lots of Itachis, Narutos, Jiraiyas, Sasukes, and Kakashis, not because they're powerful but because _people like them_.



The two of you are on completely different wave lengths. Did you play the first Storm game, competitively? 

There was no balance. 

Competitive play was only possible if a list of *user* rules were established ahead of time:


Don't Spam Lee's Leaf Hurricane
If Sasuke is chosen, you are not to use his Phoenix Fire Flower to cancel combos
Itachi is not to be selected at all cost. 
ETC.

Don't get me wrong, Storm was an excellent game but it lacked a solid foundation for competitive gameplay, *out of the box*.

Now that we can play online, it's not as if people are going to follow these "user imposed rules."


----------



## Rannic (Jul 5, 2010)

Klue said:


> The two of you are on completely different wave lengths. Did you play the first Storm game, competitively?
> 
> There was no balance.
> 
> ...



You forget Gated Gai and Lee are banned not be selected, Mad Dance of Infinity is a attack that people love to use in succession.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope all the Akatsuki members are way over powered, along with Sage Modes and Sharingans and all that stuff. 
Thats the way it should be.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hope all the Akatsuki members are way over powered, along with Sage Modes and Sharingans and all that stuff.
> Thats the way it should be.


No... I still want to play a fun game in the end.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> You forget Gated Gai and Lee are banned not be selected, Mad Dance of Infinity is a attack that people love to use in succession.



Indeed, that is why #4 has a value of "etc."! 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hope all the Akatsuki members are way over powered, along with Sage Modes and Sharingans and all that stuff.
> Thats the way it should be.



Yes, in Story Mode. 

One user shouldn't feel obligated to choose Naruto, when the opposition chooses Pain during competitive play, just to maintain what is reasonably considered a fair bout.

In Storm 1, if an opponent of an equal skill level where to pick Itachi, then the smart money suggested that you were to also pick Itachi.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jul 5, 2010)

There are spamers in every game whether you like it or not, seriously if you don't like online play stfu and go play offline. I fought alot of japanese spamers on DBRB and guess what i still beat their ass thats why am rank 19 place international on DBRB. Lets get back to the topic shall we


----------



## Rannic (Jul 5, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> There are spamers in every game whether you like it or not, seriously if you don't like online play stfu and go play offline. I fought alot of japanese spamers on DBRB and guess what i still beat their ass thats why am rank 19 place international on DBRB. Lets get back to the topic shall we



I haven't play Raging Blast online in god knows how long, but like you said there will always be spammers.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hope all the Akatsuki members are way over powered, along with Sage Modes and Sharingans and all that stuff.
> Thats the way it should be.




True, really.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> There are spamers in every game whether you like it or not, seriously if you don't like online play stfu and go play offline. I fought alot of japanese spamers on DBRB and guess what i still beat their ass thats why am rank 19 place international on DBRB. Lets get back to the topic shall we





Spammers will always exist, obviously - you're clearly missing the point. Games that provide an environment with the highest quality for "Competitive Gameplay", are developed in a way where the ultimate determinant relies on the skill of an individual user (player/gamer).

Basically - as you said - the person with the most skill (at a particular time) should clam victory.
_
You are ranked so high because your skill is greater than the skill of those spammers._

Storm 1 wasn't built in this fashion. I loved Storm 1 and am greatly looking forward to Storm 2, because of its Story Mode and it's Competitive Environment - but I'm hoping that the developers balance out the game more.

Tendou Pain's powers are epic, and if possible, I would like to see them represented as they appear in the series; however, his abilities - as they appear in the series - obviously won't function well in an competitive environment.

Obviously. 

Thus they need to be tweeked: Limit Shinra Tensei/Banshou Tenin's range and/or vastly increase the amount of chakra consumed for each instance that it's used.

There is one hypothetical example. Itachi, as he appeared in Storm 1, is in need of some find tuning; I hope they fix that.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 5, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> No... I still want to play a fun game in the end.





Klue said:


> Yes, in Story Mode.
> 
> People shouldn't be forced to pick Naruto during competitive play, just to maintain what is reasonably considered a fair bout.
> 
> In Storm 1, if an opponent of an equal skill level where to pick Itachi, then the smart money suggested that you were to also pick Itachi.



Thank God, there are reasonable people in here.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Thank God, there are reasonable people in here.



I think those other guys are so in-love with the game, that they are willing to ignore its faults, even if they're only faults, as perceived from our vantage point.

It's like, if you typical don't care for Arcade Mode (Competitive Play) then you clearly wouldn't mind to see Tendou Pain constantly push/pull all characters and projectiles from anywhere on the screen. 

That's what he does in the series, after all! 

But I for one, wouldn't want to see someone choose Tendou-Pain, knowing that the chance that I can chain hits together is improbable because he could simply push me away. 

So I understand their point of view, but they clearly don't care for ours.

Regardless, I'm still going to buy Storm 2 and play the FUCK-OUT-OF-IT.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0gSJnxq-HQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=Ls9SJafO26I[/YOUTUBE]

At about 0:47-0:49 what was up with Kakashi looks like he is covered in a lighting aura.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know, that's a good question - I can't quite make it out.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 5, 2010)

I understand people wanting the game to stay true to it's roots and completely follow the series the way it is, but I don't fucking want to have to fight Deva Pein after every other match.

Shit like that ruins online gaming.


----------



## KageFreak (Jul 5, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0gSJnxq-HQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=Ls9SJafO26I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> At about 0:47-0:49 what was up with Kakashi looks like he is covered in a lighting aura.



i gues its the awaking mode


----------



## Kyou (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, it sorta looks like they've just tapped triangle and waiting on using a special move..

Loving the Ninetails Naruto


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Sean★ said:


> Yeah, it sorta looks like they've just tapped triangle and waiting on using a special move..
> 
> Loving the Ninetails Naruto



You mean the four tails? lol I didn't see a ninetails..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 5, 2010)

In My Humble Opinion 	
I think instead of people hoping for balance in the game when it come out, how about just get good and beat people that play cheap like in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> In My Humble Opinion
> I think instead of people hoping for balance in the game when it come out, how about just get good and beat people that play cheap like in Ninja Storm 1.



LOGIK?! IN MY NARUTOS?!

+rep.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 5, 2010)

I just wish they added bounce, or atleast two jutsu's(like the NA series)
Oh well. Looks like this game will be fun. Heres hoping the demo comes out on the 6th


----------



## Rannic (Jul 5, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> I just wish they added bounce, or atleast two jutsu's(like the NA series)
> Oh well. Looks like this game will be fun. Heres hoping the demo comes out on the 6th



I highly doubt it its not even in the rumored content section in this article


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Rannic (Jul 6, 2010)

I wanna see a scan from the Sasuke vs Orochimaru fight, am I alone on this


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh rite Oh rite that should be nice


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jul 6, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I wanna see a scan from the Sasuke vs Orochimaru fight, am I alone on this



You're not alone, I want to see the fight too


----------



## Kyou (Jul 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You mean the four tails? lol I didn't see a ninetails..



You suck 

I was avoiding saying how many tails it was cause I cbf checking, and since Kyuubi is called ninetails I called Naruto Ninetails Naruto and I stuffed myself over! XD;; Thanks ! lol


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish they would talk more about the "card system" for multiplayer.. that's one of the biggest unknowns at the moment.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 6, 2010)

Klue said:


> The two of you are on completely different wave lengths. Did you play the first Storm game, competitively?
> 
> There was no balance.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 

To put it simply if you suck get better then try again.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I wish they would talk more about the "card system" for multiplayer.. that's one of the biggest unknowns at the moment.



im pretty sure its just info on you.
-Win
-Lose
-Rank
-Rage Quits
-(idk, mabey like)Number of Jutsu used

Or mabey it will be like Raging Blast where you can customize your stats.
That would kick ass. :ho


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Yeah,
> 
> To put it simply if you suck get better then try again.



I didn't tell people to stop having fun. 

I was just pointing out that Storm 1 wasn't built for the competitive player. Didn't say it wasn't a fun game or failed to provide an enjoyable experience.

Like the article stated: Personal preferences ultimately determine how/if a gamer will enjoy a game. Some play for casual fun, others to win, and there are even those that prefer a mixture of both.

Personally, I fall in the latter category.

Store Mode gives me the casual fan experience, and Arcade Mode will hopefully provide a competitive environment. What is wrong for wanting both?

Even if CC falls short in one area, there is still an option for me to greatly enjoy the other; thus, a great buy.

Simple.


----------



## Appletart (Jul 6, 2010)

Just got this email.




> Thank you for your recent Play.com order for Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
> 
> We have recently been informed by the manufacturer of this product that the release date has been changed to 15-Oct-2010. We have updated this information on site and will endeavour to process your order in readiness to arrive with you on the release date.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn it. We're forced to wait for greatness 2 more weeks now?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 6, 2010)

Klue said:


> Damn it. We're forced to wait for greatness 2 more weeks now?



Well it makes sense, if memory serves (though I wouldn't trust it much) there *are* a lot of cool games coming out around then. Think of it this way; at least its not like the Modern Warfare 2 push back last year. That was a complete cluster fuck of epic proportions!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 6, 2010)

Wait....what! Two fucking weeks! Aw come on wtf is this shit?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 6, 2010)

That's one day after my birthday.. wasn't storm released on like October 9th or something..


----------



## Fatality (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd rather it be pushed back and polished slightly then not.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 6, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> I'd rather it be pushed back and polished slightly then not.


I don't think a two week push back is for anything other then annoying the fans. 

The game should be pretty much done at this point, any "polishing" needing to be done is purely for the visual aspect of the menus or some thing stupid like that.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 6, 2010)

Graphics look neat, can't wait.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> I'd rather it be pushed back and polished slightly then not.



I can't remember the precise details regarding a video-game's development process, but if I recall correctly, two weeks shouldn't make much of a difference, at this point.


----------



## Appletart (Jul 6, 2010)

Didn't that guy say it was being released in Europe before Japan?   Maybe they changed their minds and decided to release it simultaneously instead.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well that just sucks ass. 
Oh well, that just mean we will be able to see which version seems better from the european release.

Oh yea, (and about the rumor for Demo Release) when is the PSN update thing?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw, gee....the 28th was by B-day, too... :I

Anywhoo....maybe this delay has something to do with the Special edition?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 6, 2010)

This kind of sucks, i have to choose between this and Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn, October 15th? 

So the demo should be out ...?


----------



## Rannic (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope, I didn't see the demo in the Playstation store.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 6, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I don't think a two week push back is for anything other then annoying the fans.



When it comes to business, you'd be suprised to know that there's politics  involved in the software development lifecycle process as far as change management procedures, testing, and managerial approvals and stuff. Whatever they needed to do just accrues another two weeks to their time table. From a user/gamer standpoint it's an inconvience, but from a developer's/manager's technical standpoint it's to ensure things are done in a correct and timely manner when there are last minutes changes or tasks to add to their list of requirements.

Just a little food for thought for us laypersons.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 6, 2010)

So.... I've heard that it will come out In Europe first.. (great news for me )

October 15th for North America? So I think that it will be out around 20 - 30 September in Europe..

Nice I will probably reserve it soon xD can't wait...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 6, 2010)

Play.com's UK based, so that new release date's for EU, right?

Amazon.com still has it's release date at 9/28. Amazon.co.uk on the other hand says it'll be out 12/17. :S


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2010)

Send me your copy Karl and I'll send you mine.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2010)

Wonder what the most spamful move will be.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Gaara's sand?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Gaara's sand?


Well, besides that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Well, besides that.


Shinra Tensei or Bansho Tenin....calling it now.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Wonder what the most spamful move will be.



rasengan? shirina teinsen? 

so no news on when the demo will be released yet?


----------



## Rannic (Jul 6, 2010)

Anything dealing with Itachi, Gated Gai or Lee


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 7, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> rasengan? shirina teinsen?
> 
> so no news on when the demo will be released yet?


Early or mid Aug?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 7, 2010)

Blog update






Konoha Village Battle Stage, an maybe news about a demo


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 7, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> Blog update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the dude went to France for the Japan Expo, there was signing and interview.
160 000 ppl came to Japan Expo ... blah blah blah
"Can't believe cc2 and Naruto is that much known and popular in europe ... blah blah blah ..."

"The remaining dev period is short !"

nothing worthy


----------



## Appletart (Jul 7, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Play.com's UK based, so that new release date's for EU, right?



Correct.

My uni semester begins late September so wouldn't have much time to play the game anyway,  moving into my flat, registering for classes etc.

This game won't include filler arcs will it?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 7, 2010)

Appletart said:


> This game won't include filler arcs will it?



Probably not.


Oh well, of all times October. It's my birth month, but it's also my Examination month...


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Probably not.
> 
> 
> Oh well, of all times October. It's my birth month, but it's also my Examination month...



Me to dude, my birthday is in october. October rules!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 7, 2010)

Didnt read the whole blog update, but at the bottom it says that new information will be release about the demo.

Finally.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope it comes out on PS3 as well, since Transformers Decided to only be a 360 demo..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I hope it comes out on PS3 as well, since Transformers Decided to only be a 360 demo..



wtf, really?

Never heard of something like that happen.
im sure Ninja Storm 2 demo will be for both.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah it sucked... but I'm hoping this game is a port to the 360 but mainly designed for the PS3 so we WILL get it. I hope.


----------



## destinator (Jul 7, 2010)

Next weeks jump has no new info, so another 1,5 weeks waiting for new stuff.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2010)

destinator, this is the first time you have appeared with sour news.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't wait for this demo news.


----------



## Superior (Jul 8, 2010)

Neither can I!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

destinator said:


> Next weeks jump has no new info, so another 1,5 weeks waiting for new stuff.


I can't wait that long..Info now


----------



## Rannic (Jul 8, 2010)

destinator said:


> Next weeks jump has no new info, so another 1,5 weeks waiting for new stuff.



So 1-5 weeks for new info ...................


----------



## random somebody (Jul 8, 2010)

Acording to Siliconera the japannese demo is coming next week:



> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 producer Sasaki posted a blog reminiscing about old pre-order items for the Naruto: Ultimate Ninja series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Litho (Jul 8, 2010)

Demo will just just be Kakashi boss fight, wich we have already seen, a few times so that some of you are already tired of it, so why so anctious?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 8, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Demo will just just be Kakashi boss fight, wich we have already seen, a few times so that some of you are already tired of it, so why so anctious?



Because that kicks ass.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 8, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Demo will just just be Kakashi boss fight, wich we have already seen, a few times so that some of you are already tired of it, so why so anctious?



exactly. It's like ooooooo the demo and it's not even going to have anything. Dont forget probably versus mode with just kakashi and naruto. Maybe sakura and that's it. It is a demo but come on.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 8, 2010)

Dang, 5 weeks... I want more character confirmations. :/

Killer Bee and 6tk aside, I'm still praying for Minato.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Minato should be in.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

Why? He hasn't shown us any moves..


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2010)

Because he is epic. 

Moves: Rasengan, Hirashin
Ougi: Death God Jutsu


----------



## Superior (Jul 8, 2010)

Klue said:


> Because he is epic.
> 
> Moves: Rasengan, Hirashin
> Ougi: Death God Jutsu


Exactly, he's been in the other games, no one has complained.


----------



## Appletart (Jul 8, 2010)

Love the fact that the pre-order price for this game has gone up, so glad I ordered it already when it was cheaper.

You snooze you lose.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 8, 2010)

Who cares about Minato, Wont matter anyway. 
Pick who you want, i'll still beat anyone no matter who they might put in this game.
Cheap or Not Cheap


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

TenTen will rape everyone.

Called it.


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2010)

Minato in his Hokage outfit would be awesome


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

I think the alternate costumes shouldn't be color changes, but actual costume changes. And for the Rookie 9, the costume changes should be their PTS characters. With customizable jutsu, they could pull this off rather nicely.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh Yea, and speaking of people being cheap online.
In Ninja Storm 1 you could select some characters in their Awakening Mode like Sasuke, Naruto, Gai, and Lee. (i think thats it, i don't remember)
Do you think they should allow that in online mode for Ninja Storm 2, letting players choose characters like 4TK Naruto or mabey even 6TK Naruto right from the start?
In My Humble Opinion 

I Say Bring It On! :ho


----------



## Rannic (Jul 8, 2010)

I think the character selection will probably be the same.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 8, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> TenTen will rape everyone.
> 
> Called it.



I've been saying this for months 


Anyway, I hope the 360 gets some demo love...even though I'll probably play the crap out of it and be completely tired of it in a day or two.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I've been saying this for months
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope the 360 gets some demo love...even though I'll probably play the crap out of it and be completely tired of it in a day or two.


Well, I'm stating it again.

It'll be good for the people who have never played this series before to get used to the controls, if we get it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 8, 2010)

Appletart said:


> Love the fact that the pre-order price for this game has gone up, so glad I ordered it already when it was cheaper.
> 
> You snooze you lose.



But i bet you preordered when there wasnt news about a limited edition so you're getting the regular edition. Gamestop still has the same price for the regular edition. No Special edition has been added yet.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 8, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> But i bet you preordered when there wasnt news about a limited edition so you're getting the regular edition. Gamestop still has the same price for the regular edition. No Special edition has been added yet.



I did...and it was, quite literally, the day before.


I got it from Gamestop, can I switch my Pre-Order to the special edition?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Appletart (Jul 8, 2010)

I never buy special editions.


----------



## Volture (Jul 8, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> So 1-5 weeks for new info ...................


uhm, doesn't he mean _one and a half_ week..?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Volture said:


> uhm, doesn't he mean _one and a half_ week..?


Probably, I was getting concerned.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't usually pre-order unless I'm getting the special edition. Don't see the point.

Fuck. Amazon now says it's coming out 10/19.. That's 3 extra weeks for the US release...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

hahaha ohh boy. I can't wait for the demo. I still go back and play Storm 1 demo from time to time...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd rather they release the demo in mid-August since the game got pushed back to mid-October. The demo's gonna keep me sane for a bit. The last month of waiting always feels like the longest.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

Guh....the wait is horrible. I'm trying not to count the days we have left.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 8, 2010)

Wait, What ?



"Oh, and a PlayStation 3 demo is slated for next week. Sasaki briefly mentions the demo at the end and says it will be distributed in Japan first. That gives everyone reading this a week to create a Japanese PlayStation Network account if they don’t already have one to get early access to the Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 demo."

So does this mean next week is a Japanese Demo Release only? 
Damn.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 8, 2010)

Found this article with interesting info



Seems like demo info will be released next week and will most likey be released a week earlier in Japan then the American version.
Lucky for me I already have Japanese PSN.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn Japan..


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 8, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Found this article with interesting info
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may want to read that Update note at the bottom of that article.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 8, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> You may want to read that Update note at the bottom of that article.



I already did before I posted it that doesn't change the fact that it might come to the Japanese PSN first.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2010)

so the demo comes out next week in japan. wonder when it will come out in the US


----------



## Rannic (Jul 8, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> so the demo comes out next week in japan. wonder when it will come out in the US



No the they will announce the release date next week and it will release in japan first.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 9, 2010)

thats stupid they should just release the demo everywhere at the same time ...that dosnt make any sense. also it would be cool if the demo was of online multiplayer with just team 7 as playable characters i wouldnt mind that.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2010)

I think they should just release it now, Oct is way too far away.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 9, 2010)

exactly just release now and everything will be good!


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2010)

Fuck the Demo!

It's just Naruto vs. Kakashi, most likely - I can wait.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2010)

You'd think they would give us more then that?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 9, 2010)

Just release it now? Lol, then people will bitch about how unrefined it is.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Looks good.


i wonder how Sasuke gonna defend him self using Chidori Stream against Giant Rasengan.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> You'd think they would give us more then that?



Storm 1's demo gave us one stage, and two characters to choose from: Naruto and Kakashi.

The E3 demo showcased one stage, and two characters fighting: Naruto and Kakashi.

Why would I expect more?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2010)

Klue said:


> Storm 1's demo gave us one stage, and two characters to choose from: Naruto and Kakashi.
> 
> The E3 demo showcased one stage, and two characters fighting: Naruto and Kakashi.
> 
> Why would I expect more?


I wasn't aware that there was barely anything in the first games demo, then that makes sense.


----------



## zangetsu8575 (Jul 9, 2010)

hmm I wanna get this game but  I also want to get infamous 2.  which should I get?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 9, 2010)

so how do i make a japanese PSN? just google a tutorial or something?


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 9, 2010)

zangetsu8575 said:


> hmm I wanna get this game but  I also want to get infamous 2.  which should I get?



I would say buy this since it has online, and rent/borrow Infamous 2.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2010)

^ If you like it after that, consider to buy it.


----------



## destinator (Jul 9, 2010)

Klue said:


> Fuck the Demo!
> 
> It's just Naruto vs. Kakashi, most likely - I can wait.



Same not really looking forward to it, well except it turns out the demo is something different than what we have seen the last weeks. The E3 demo has been played and been youtube to death, not really excited to play it. 

Rather looking forward to the full game which isnt all that long away anymore.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm only interested in characters. Not personally interested in the demo when the full thing's the real deal.

Minato in Yondaime costume ftw! (Okay, sorry for the incessant mention of Minato.)


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 9, 2010)

destinator said:


> Same not really looking forward to it, well except it turns out the demo is something different than what we have seen the last weeks. The E3 demo has been played and been youtube to death, not really excited to play it.
> 
> Rather looking forward to the full game which isnt all that long away anymore.



Yeah, I intend to actually stay clear of too much video so I don't get spoiled too much. =p


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Jul 9, 2010)

How far does the story go?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 9, 2010)

Invasion of Pein.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2010)

People still call him Penis?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> People still call him Penis?



Wait, wut?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2010)

Talking about Pain.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 9, 2010)

zangetsu8575 said:


> hmm I wanna get this game but  I also want to get infamous 2.  which should I get?



Well UNS2 comes out in Fall 2010 while Infamous 2 comes in Early 2011, if you can save-up in between that amount of time you should be able to get both. Otherwise you'll choose one and wait for a price drop on the other (I'd say get Infamous 2 first since anime games drop in price faster).


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2010)

destinator said:


> Same not really looking forward to it, well except it turns out the demo is something different than what we have seen the last weeks. The E3 demo has been played and been youtube to death, not really excited to play it.
> 
> Rather looking forward to the full game which isnt all that long away anymore.



Agreed completely. It's not as if we don't have an idea of what to expect, after Storm 1, anyway.


----------



## Superior (Jul 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQxHdo37ud0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 10, 2010)

This will be my first Naruto game outside of the Clash of Ninja series. Never gotten close to a PS3 or a Xbox360 until recently. Should I play UNS1 first?

I always avoid getting spoilers, I'm only interested in characters and how you can use them in versus mode.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 10, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> This will be my first Naruto game outside of the Clash of Ninja series. Never gotten close to a PS3 or a Xbox360 until recently. Should I play UNS1 first?
> 
> I always avoid getting spoilers, I'm only interested in characters and how you can use them in versus mode.



If you have a PS3 you should UNS1, its really fun and a great way to practice for UNS2.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 10, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> This will be my first Naruto game outside of the Clash of Ninja series. Never gotten close to a PS3 or a Xbox360 until recently. Should I play UNS1 first?
> 
> I always avoid getting spoilers, I'm only interested in characters and how you can use them in versus mode.


They will feature different characters and probably different moves, so it wouldn't really hurt to get both games.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks, both of you. 
Getting the first game as well would be a good choice.


----------



## destinator (Jul 10, 2010)

Not sure this was posted, however the german amazon page for the special edition was upated: 

Contents:
- soundtrack
- additional character Minato (playable from the beginning)
- laser cell
- special packaging

Not sure if this limited is the same world wide or just for europe.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 10, 2010)

Amazon.com said:
			
		

> Experience Jaw-Dropping Cinematic Quality HD Graphics: Cinema-quality animation comes to life in high definition.
> Roam Freely on Dynamic Multi-Dimensional Battlegrounds: Battle on robust, multi-dimensional battlegrounds.
> *Unleash Your Ninja Dream Team: Form your own three-man dream squad!*
> Master 25 Fully Transformable Warriors: Behold your characters transforming into powerful warriors in battle!
> Engage in Giant Creature Battles: Face-off against the giant, legendary creatures of the NARUTO universe on a colossal scale!



What is this feature and how will it be implemented?


----------



## Si Style (Jul 10, 2010)

Minato playable? That's pretty rocking - Hopefully he'll be in his cape.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 10, 2010)

destinator said:


> Not sure this was posted, however the german amazon page for the special edition was upated:
> 
> Contents:
> - soundtrack
> ...


Minato confirmed! Made my day! 
I guess I might pick this one up too.. I got the first Storm as a special edition.



Kakashi Sensei said:


> What is this feature and how will it be implemented?


Umm.. really? 
Support characters...

Though... that sounds like it's from the first game, since it doesn't correspond with the one that on the link des posted. 
Number of characters doesn't match.. and neither does the number of bulletin points.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 10, 2010)

destinator said:


> Not sure this was posted, however the german amazon page for the special edition was upated:
> 
> Contents:
> - soundtrack
> ...



Minato is in the game? Freak'n awesome. I really hope that this isn't just for the europe edition.


----------



## On and On (Jul 10, 2010)

Time to get my 360 fixed


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 10, 2010)

destinator said:


> Not sure this was posted, however the german amazon page for the special edition was upated:
> 
> Contents:
> - soundtrack
> ...



If Minato is in it ill buy it i was gonna rent it

Hokage Cape Minato plz


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't see why it wouldn't, but it would suck if US didn't get a special edition.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 10, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> If Minato is in it ill buy it i was gonna rent it
> 
> Hokage Cape Minato plz



I wouldn't mind both actually.. similar to how Sasuke had two costumes in the first game.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 10, 2010)

Minato confirmed? 

Then i got to buy the special edition, good thing that I didn't pre - order the game yet.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

Whoo! Gonna buy the special edition later this year! Or next year! Whatever!


----------



## KageFreak (Jul 10, 2010)

so if he is only in the speacial edition 
there is no minato for you in the online..


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2010)

Yondaime confirmed?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 10, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Evetually; Same situation as the 1st and 2nd Hokage in Storm 1, pre-order gift and DLC months later



Kinda.. if I recall, Lars is coming as a pre-order bonus. 

Minato comes with the special edition. Though the way it's been phrased, kinda makes it seem as if he's unlockable but you just get to use him right away because you won't have to unlock him. 

*shrugs*



KageFreak said:


> so if he is only in the speacial edition
> there is no minato for you in the online..



I don't see why not, both versions of the game are exactly the same. 

You will most probably get a code that will let you unlock Minato form the get go, kinda like the unlocks that we got in the first game. It will only be like 100kb, just to change some settings within the game to enable him. 

I think they will do the same thing with Lars, he will come down the line as DLC.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 10, 2010)

Minato confirmed?

Borrrrrrring.  Give me something that actually makes the special edition _special_ please.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Minato confirmed?
> 
> Borrrrrrring.  Give me something that actually makes the special edition _special_ please.


What would you want, then?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 10, 2010)

Isn't Lars special enough already?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm just thinking now.. if Minato is in. There is this vary small chance that Kakashi Gaiden characters will make it in.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 10, 2010)

So Yondaime's in? SE anyway....so it doesn't affect me. I don't really care much for him the other Hokage are better.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's hoping for Gaiden characters, then.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd play the fuck out of Gaiden Kakashi. But they're not gonna be in unless they come out in the special edition.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 10, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> What would you want, then?



Something more than that.  It's not like it's a big surprise here, given where we are in the anime and stuff.  He's consistantly been included in games (Accel series at least), so I can't say I'm really surprised.

Since I'm not really a Minato fan...ya know.  Tell me the special edition has all the PTS(this includeds the support oriented ones from Storm 1 like the Sound 4, etc) characters automatically unlocked, with Haku and Zabuza added as extra special content and you've suddenly excited me.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm more of Raiton users fan.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2010)

minato cool if the report is true that you have to buy the special edition to get it then i am going to upgrade my preorder. i really don't care for haku, zabuza and the other hokages. one thing they can do to make it better maybe the raikage being added to would be great in the special edition.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2010)

I wonder how Kisame will be, I might use him a lot if he's good.

That one Path of Pain that can absorb jutsu, will be be like the Androids of this game?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone here think it may be possible for us to get Zabuza and Haku? Suigetsu using his sword will be so out of place, that maybe we'll get a flashback because the devs felt bad for us?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think so...i'd love it if we did get them both but it's such a long shot.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

Well... how theh ell are they going to fit his sword logically into the story?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 11, 2010)

It doesn't really play a big part before the pein arc, does it? They could just give him a regular sword.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, that's a dream come true for me. Minato! Is he only in the Special Editions version? I usually don't bother about special editions but if that's the case, I'm going to get the Special Edition no matter what.


And yes, I'm quite the Minato fan personally, especially after recent chapters of the manga.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 11, 2010)

destinator said:


> Not sure this was posted, however the german amazon page for the special edition was upated:
> 
> Contents:
> - soundtrack
> ...



Fuck yeah. I'm def. will be maining him and KKS online. :WOW


----------



## Si Style (Jul 11, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Something more than that.  It's not like it's a big surprise here, given where we are in the anime and stuff.  He's consistantly been included in games (Accel series at least), so I can't say I'm really surprised.
> 
> Since I'm not really a Minato fan...ya know.  Tell me the special edition has all the PTS(this includeds the support oriented ones from Storm 1 like the Sound 4, etc) characters automatically unlocked, with Haku and Zabuza added as extra special content and you've suddenly excited me.



Haha! You don't want much...


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 11, 2010)

Will the Collectors/Special edition release in the same date as the normal?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 11, 2010)

Karl said:


> Will the Collectors/Special edition release in the same date as the normal?


They usually do. Such was the case with the first storm I believe.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 11, 2010)

Young Kakashi playable?? Sweet
Perhaps a new main, after Sasori & Itachi of course...


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 11, 2010)

SI confirmed that Minato will be in normal edition too


----------



## Rannic (Jul 11, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Young Kakashi playable?? Sweet
> Perhaps a new main, after Sasori & Itachi of course...



I'm not sure about young Kakashi, but if America special edition is different than Europe's I will be importing.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope Minato's gonna be in his Yondaime cloak. He looks damn badass in it, whereas his Jounin costume is pretty normal...

I'll likely be using him alongside Jiraiya SM, both of whom are characters I really like.


----------



## destinator (Jul 11, 2010)

Karl said:


> SI confirmed that Minato will be in normal edition too



Not "too" ... they just took what I posted in their forums ... the rest is speculation on their side.


----------



## Klue (Jul 11, 2010)

Storm 2 might turn out to be the greatest game yet. :ho


----------



## Volture (Jul 11, 2010)

Klue said:


> Storm 2 might turn out to be the greatest game yet. :ho


No matter how much I love Naruto, Metal Gear Solid is and will still be the best .


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 11, 2010)

Volture said:


> No matter how much I love Naruto, Metal Gear Solid is and will still be the best .


Right after Uncharted... and with this we conclude that the best game ever depends on the user thus we can turn our focus to a different more important matter!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2010)

I think he meant Naruto game.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Jul 11, 2010)

I really really hope Taka are playable, does anybody know if there's any new info on them?

Apart from the support character thing...


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 11, 2010)

it should be fun playing as Juugo, I bet. Or Karin, Suigetsu. I mean they had moves in the PsP game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 11, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> I really really hope Taka are playable, does anybody know if there's any new info on them?
> 
> Apart from the support character thing...


As far as i know, no.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll have a good, righteous laugh if Karin turns out to be support only.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 12, 2010)

Blog Update.

Sounds like dev team asks Kishimoto about power, tier list and jutsu. ( Is X stronger than Y ? Can X use this jutsu ? ).

But every character will give a 'powerhouse' feel.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 12, 2010)

It's unlikely that Karin/Suigetsu/Jugo will be support-only, I suppose. Hopefully they don't repeat the bad things they did with Storm 1. (Meh, I wanted to play as Shodai and Nidai Hokage...)



Yagami1211 said:


> Blog Update.
> 
> Sounds like dev team asks Kishimoto about power, tier list and jutsu. ( Is X stronger than Y ? Can X use this jutsu ? ).
> 
> But every character will give a 'powerhouse' feel.



They're working with Kishi on this game? That spells potential to me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 12, 2010)

Juugo will be playable, Sasuke obviously, and Suigetsu should be as well. 

I hope every battlefield is custom and not rehashed. As in... like during the 8 tails fight that should be in a half water half land battlefield. And then Pein's fight should be in a destroyed Konoha. The fight with the zombie bros should be in the woods, and the fight with Orochimaru should be next to a bridge. I'm hoping they don't just do like what they do in Accel and just toss a bunch of traditional maps in there..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 12, 2010)

Juugo should be playable IMO, Sui and Karin can gtfo of my roster and be support for all i care.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Juugo will be playable, Sasuke obviously, and Suigetsu should be as well.
> 
> I hope every battlefield is custom and not rehashed. As in... like during the 8 tails fight that should be in a half water half land battlefield. And then Pein's fight should be in a destroyed Konoha. The fight with the zombie bros should be in the woods, and the fight with Orochimaru should be next to a bridge. I'm hoping they don't just do like what they do in Accel and just toss a bunch of traditional maps in there..



You and me both, that's what I hated about NUN1 was the maps were uninspired.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm generous when I say that UNS had some of the most uninspired and boring stages ever in a fighting game.



Wormodragon said:


> It's unlikely that Karin/Suigetsu/Jugo will be support-only, I suppose. Hopefully they don't repeat the bad things they did with Storm 1. (Meh, I wanted to play as Shodai and Nidai Hokage...)



I know, but a man can dream. It would please me immensely if just one shitball character with worthless moves could be dropped from the game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 12, 2010)

Sesha said:


> I know, but a man can dream. It would please me immensely if just one shitball character with worthless moves could be dropped from the game.


I'm with you there but the devs will give the rabid fanboys 'n girls what they want in the end.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 12, 2010)

Karin shouldn't be playable she should be support...


----------



## Firaea (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey guys, not sure how reliable this is, but...



If this is true, then Killer Bee's confirmed.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm hoping the stages are as interactive as in that Kakashi boss battle.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 12, 2010)

Bee was one of the more important characters, there's no way they wouldn't put him in.



saiya-jin said:


> I'm hoping the stages are as interactive as in that Kakashi boss battle.


In what sense? 
I mean the maps in first game during boss fights were just as niteractive..  I doubt it translates into the VS mode.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2010)

Killerbee is confirmed by default. I would be extremely surprised if he were not to make the cut - extremely surprised.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 12, 2010)

has there been any info about characters from UNS1 being in or not? please Cc2 don't take them out :'(

-LS-


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah that video confirms Bee and Madara.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2010)

Bee was confirmed?

Excellent.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 12, 2010)

Bee and Madara! I'm really glad he's in this as well, and she said she loves his VA and that it's really awesome... do you guys think that means we Get Madara with the Tobi Mask, instead of Tobi being retarded like in Accel 3?

And yes. I refer to Madara and Tobi as separate entities.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Bee and Madara! I'm really glad he's in this as well, and she said she loves his VA and that it's really awesome... do you guys think that means we Get Madara with the Tobi Mask, instead of Tobi being retarded like in Accel 3?
> 
> And yes. I refer to Madara and Tobi as separate entities.



prob just tobi


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 12, 2010)

lol, cool.
"got finished recording his voice for the game"
but are they talking about Ninja Storm 2?

But where does it confirm Madara/Tobi?


----------



## Si Style (Jul 12, 2010)

If we get to play as Shodai era Madara, I'll flip.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 12, 2010)

OMG 77 days till this game is released D: too much


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 12, 2010)

Si Style said:


> If we get to play as Shodai era Madara, I'll flip.



doubt it but i would like that very much


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 12, 2010)

No More Delays Dammit! I will only have 1 week to play this game provided I get it the day it comes out, as I ship for bootcamp One week later

Lame


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 12, 2010)

ryne11 said:


> No More Delays Dammit! I will only have 1 week to play this game provided I get it the day it comes out, as I ship for bootcamp One week later
> 
> Lame


That is horribly inconvenient, shit man.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 12, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> In what sense?
> I mean the maps in first game during boss fights were just as niteractive..  I doubt it translates into the VS mode.



My bad, I should have clarified. I meant in VS mode. It'd be nice to see some destruction on the stages.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2010)

if sage naruto and akutsuki sasuke where in the game it should have been obvious  killer bee was in the game. wonder who his voice will be maybe it will be a real rapper.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 12, 2010)

lol, you think it would be a real rapper? probably not.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> OMG 77 days till this game is released D: too much



Damn right, sounds like far too much time.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 12, 2010)

Sesha said:


> I'll have a good, righteous laugh if Karin turns out to be support only.



It only makes sense

Worthless fodder is worthless


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2010)

Si Style said:


> If we get to play as Shodai era Madara, I'll flip.



Now that's a character I want to see, I would main him, Kyuubi summon Ougi. :ho

Tobi-Madara on the other hand is meh.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2010)

Suigetsu comfirmed? Excelent! Now lets hope for the Kages, altough they will be most likely a DLC pack.

Is this game very different to the narutimate series of games?


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't wait for this game to come out ive played ninja storm 1 at my friends but I don't own a ps3 so i have to wait for 2 to come out for the 360.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Is this game very different to the narutimate series of games?




As far as I know, and with what I've played of it, it's not too much different. Think of it as the "Tenkaichi/Sparking!"(Dragon Ball Z) of the Naruto Game series'.

Of course, someone else can probably answer this much better than me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Is this game very different to the narutimate series of games?



It has the same game mechanics as the series, with just now 3D movement, but the fighting is much more basic, and ninja tools are pre-set to characters, it is also harder to substitute.(Something I'm glad of actually)


----------



## Firaea (Jul 13, 2010)

Si Style said:


> If we get to play as Shodai era Madara, I'll flip.



Throw in Shodaime Hokage, Hashirama, together with him, and since Tobirama's his brother, throw him in as well... and since Sarutobi Hiruzen's their student, throw him in too. Best reason to have the Hokages. 

But nah, I doubt it. Probably just Tobi with Madara's personality. We don't know much about Madara's fighting style, so I think it'll be difficult to make a game character out of him... Accel 3's Tobi was pretty lame to me.

I can't wait too. If only this game would be released like, immediately or something...



I've always wished for the Hokages, though I never really had much hope they'd be playable. Somehow though, I'm now starting to feel more sanguine about having them in... reckon CC2 would give them to us as compensation for 'support-only' in UNS1?


----------



## Bloo (Jul 13, 2010)

Latest Confirmed Players List:

Naruto Uzumaki (Four Tails Mode; Sage Mode)
Sasuke Uchiha (Mangekyō Sharingan)
Kakashi Hatake
Sakura Haruno
Chiyo
Sasori (With Third Kazekage; True Form)
Gaara
Deidara
Hidan (Jashin Ritual Mode)
Kakuzu (Four Hearts Mode)
Asuma Sarutobi
Shikamaru Nara
Pain[All Six Realms]
Jiraiya (Sage Mode)
Kiba Inuzuka
Yamato
Orochimaru
Itachi Uchiha (Mangekyō Sharingan; Susanoo)
Suigetsu Hōzuki
Karin
Jūgo
Sai
Tsunade
Lars Alexandersson
**Minato Namikaze*
*Killer Bee*
*Hinata Hyūga*
*Madara Uchiha*

Minato FTW :ho

*Unfortunately Minato is only available through the Collectors Edition.


----------



## Klue (Jul 13, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Throw in Shodaime Hokage, Hashirama, together with him, and since Tobirama's his brother, throw him in as well... and since Sarutobi Hiruzen's their student, throw him in too. Best reason to have the Hokages.



I'd seriously fan-gasm if they threw all of the Hokages in.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 13, 2010)

What in the video makes people think Madara is in :s.

I heard they cast him, and we're talking about an amazing voice actor he is, but I did not hear that he's in the game, or that he recorded for it.

I know Steph recorded for Hinata back early June however, although she just said game, I assume it was for Storm 2.

But yeah, even if Madara recorded for the game, it could be a couple of lines, foreshadowing what to happen next...

Killerbee being confirmed though, is good!~


----------



## Bloo (Jul 13, 2010)

Sean★ said:


> What in the video makes people think Madara is in :s.
> 
> I heard they cast him, and we're talking about an amazing voice actor he is, but I did not hear that he's in the game, or that he recorded for it.
> 
> ...


Madara was confirmed through an interview probably, I'm just the messenger not the source.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, I watched the video but it doesn't mention him being in the game, all I heard was them claiming that he's a timeless character and his voice actor is amazing, that's it :s

Mary Elizabeth McGlynn does directing for games and show, so could be from the show :s


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 13, 2010)

i still dont see where Madara was confirmed.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 13, 2010)

Kakuzu only has 4 masks, so no pseudo invincibility. :/

Understandable but I would've liked to have seen it worked in somehow.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 13, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Latest Confirmed Players List:
> 
> Naruto Uzumaki (Four Tails Mode; Sage Mode)
> Sasuke Uchiha (Mangekyō Sharingan)
> ...



No, you can still unlock him later in the game. He's just not available from the start - much like SSJ3 Broly in Raging Blast's CE.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 13, 2010)

That's 28 characters out of a rumored 42  who are we missng


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 13, 2010)

Inari.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 13, 2010)

If anyone is still interested in getting the demo on the Japanese PSN.
This page says its coming out on the 15th


----------



## Bloo (Jul 13, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's 28 characters out of a rumored 42  who are we missng


The rest of Konoha 12


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone remember how long after the Japanese demo the US one came for UNS1?


----------



## Klue (Jul 13, 2010)

Tobi/Madara made the cut for the Naruto game on PSP, why wouldn't he be in this one?

Same for Killerbee and Konan.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope they don't do Tobi has horribly as on the PSP.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, some people are saying that Minato is only playable in the Collector's edition, is that true?


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 13, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's 28 characters out of a rumored 42  who are we missng



Kisame, Might Guy, Konan come to mind. Kimimaro, Zabuza, Haku and Sarutobi if part 1 only chars will be included. Hashirama and Tobirama Senju perhaps.


----------



## Litho (Jul 13, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> Kisame, Might Guy, Konan come to mind. *Kimimaro, Zabuza, Haku and Sarutobi if part 1 only chars will be included.*



I'd like that but the chances of that are about 0, probably.
Well, maybe Sarutobi.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 13, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Latest Confirmed Players List:
> 
> Naruto Uzumaki (Four Tails Mode; Sage Mode)
> Sasuke Uchiha (Mangekyō Sharingan)
> ...



How about Kabuto and Shizune?


----------



## KageFreak (Jul 13, 2010)

transformations also count so...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 13, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> How about Kabuto and Shizune?



Im pretty sure Kabuchimaru was confirmed for Kabuto's spot.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Bee was one of the more important characters, there's no way they wouldn't put him in.
> 
> 
> In what sense?
> I mean the maps in first game during boss fights were just as niteractive..  I doubt it translates into the VS mode.



Yeah, VS will have interactive maps also!! thank GOD


----------



## Rannic (Jul 13, 2010)

This recent information has got me even more excited for this game.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 13, 2010)

Great news about Madara, Killer Bee, and Minato. 



Inuhanyou said:


> That's 28 characters out of a rumored 42  who are we missng


 
All of Pein's bodies are rumored be playable last I checked, as redundant as that is, although some of them could be playable while the others are supports. So the list might actually be currently at 30-33.

My guesses for the roster is: 

Team 7:
01. Kakashi
02. Naruto
03. Sai
04. Sakura

Team 8:
05. Hinata
06. Kiba
07. *_Shino_

Team 10:
08. Asuma
09. *_Chouji_
10. *_Ino_
11. Shikamaru

Team Gai:
12. Gai
13. Lee
14. Neji
15. Tenten

Team Hebi/Taka:
16. Juugo
17. Karin
18. Sasuke
19. Suigetsu

Sand Siblings:
20. Gaara
21. *_Kankuro_
22. *_Temari_

Sannin:
23. Jiraiya
24. Orochimaru
25. Tsunade

Akatsuki:
26. Animal Pein
27. Asura Pein
28. Deidara
29. Deva Pein
30. Hidan
31. Itachi
32. Kakuzu
33. *_Kisame_
34. *_Konan_
35. Madara
36. Sasori

Others:
37. Chiyo
38. *_Kabuto_
39. Killer Bee
40. Lars
41. Minato
42. Yamato

Notes: This list is based on the assumption that Hell Pein, Human Pein, and Hungry Ghost Pein are support-only, and the ones with the italic names with the * are the unconfirmed characters. 

Sadly there's no immediate room for Anko, Haku, Hashirama, Hiruzen, Kimimaro, Kurena, Tobirama, or Zabuza.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 13, 2010)

i coulda swore  they said  u got 6 pains as one character but u can change the skins.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 13, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i coulda swore they said u got 6 pains as one character but u can change the skins.


 
I heard that about Animal Pein, being able to switch between male and female Animal Pein. 

As much as I'd enjoy playing as Deva, Animal, and especially Asura separately, Pein is supposed to be one character and having his bodies included individually really does take spots away from other characters. Hopefully we'll get playable DLC characters.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 14, 2010)

How are they going to make all 6 Pains one character? That sounds quite difficult, although it'd be fun to fight all 6 Paths at once, since that's what Pain truly is.


Anyway, CC2 did say that all 6 Paths are playable in an interview... not sure how it works out.



My ideal Pain fight would be me choosing a character (e.g Jiraiya SM) and having all 6 Paths of Pain standing in front of me in the battle map, and having to combat all 6.

Sounds too rigged though, and I don't expect that to happen in the game. I found Accel 3's Pains rather... not fun personally.

Hope they'll do a good job with this one.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 14, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> How are they going to make all 6 Pains one character? That sounds quite difficult, although it'd be fun to fight all 6 Paths at once, since that's what Pain truly is.
> 
> 
> Anyway, CC2 did say that all 6 Paths are playable in an interview... not sure how it works out.


 
Well consider that Naruto's Shadow Clones appear during jutsus, combos, and ougis, the same could happen with Pein's bodies. Deva could be the main Pein and the others will appear to assist in jutsus, ougis, and combos. 
Or all 6 could huddle together on the stage, but otherwise working the same as above.

That's at least the way I envision it.


----------



## Corran (Jul 14, 2010)

Weren't all 6 Pains confirmed as playable? I remember it from the Gamespot interview.


----------



## destinator (Jul 14, 2010)

According to ohana the game will be released ocotober  21 in japan, if its true we should get another scan this week.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 14, 2010)

destinator said:


> According to ohana the game will be released ocotober  21 in japan, if its true we should get another scan this week.



That's 3 months from now... damn.  

But wait... did you say scans!?


----------



## Rannic (Jul 14, 2010)

Hope we gets scans of Deidara vs Sasuke or Killer Bee vs Sasuke.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 14, 2010)

Naruto vs Pain would be nice.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 14, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Naruto vs Pain would be nice.



Especially since they are going off the anime and the last episode with Pains' many transformation would be interesting to see how they pull this off in the game.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 14, 2010)

Reckon there'd be any surprises? Only ones I can think of are 6tk... and possibly (though probably not) the three other Hokages...


----------



## Bloo (Jul 14, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i coulda swore  they said  u got 6 pains as one character but u can change the skins.


Nope it was confirmed at E3, that all 6 paths are playable.


----------



## destinator (Jul 14, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Nope it was confirmed at E3, that all 6 paths are playable.



Uhm it was rather a fishy comment, so I don't take that one as confirmed ... just compare it to NA3, something like 2-3 seems far more likely.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 14, 2010)

yea, i thought they were all one character aswell, but different costumes.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

3spn4life said:
			
		

> Nope it was confirmed at E3, that all 6 paths are playable.



The comment was kinda weird, it was kinda like "all pains will be seen" eaven tho he sed playable, i think they are gonna be supports


----------



## Bloo (Jul 14, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> The comment was kinda weird, it was kinda like "all pains will be seen" eaven tho he sed playable, i think they are gonna be supports


Hmm... Deva and Animal are definitely playable, and possibly Asura, but the other three could be supports due to lack of offensive moves really.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 14, 2010)

If the rumors(?) are true, then GLORIOUS NIPPON should be getting their demo tomorrow.


----------



## destinator (Jul 14, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> If the rumors(?) are true, then GLORIOUS NIPPON should be getting their demo tomorrow.



Wrong, they get the DATE for the demo.

As for the scan, apparently its about Narutos Double Rasenrengan he used near the end of the Pain fight.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 14, 2010)

now the pain fight in the game, is that going to be multiple fights because the fight is long.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 14, 2010)

destinator said:


> Wrong, they get the DATE for the demo.
> 
> As for the scan, apparently its about Narutos Double Rasenrengan he used near the end of the Pain fight.



Cool a new scan.
when is this, next week?


----------



## Klue (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't wait to see Naruto's Double Rasengan. Will they take it directly out of Naruto's fight with Pain, in Story mode?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 14, 2010)

They probably will.


----------



## Litho (Jul 14, 2010)

destinator said:


> Wrong, they get the DATE for the demo.
> 
> As for the scan, apparently its about Narutos Double Rasenrengan he used near the end of the Pain fight.



They announced the date on which they'll announce the date? 

That's completely retarded.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 14, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Hmm... Deva and Animal are definitely playable, and possibly Asura, but the other three could be supports due to lack of offensive moves really.



Unfortunately i think they'll make all the pains individual, but _IF_ they are all together i would like it so you could "toggle" through the different paths in game with the R2 and L2, and that would be the path your using but the other 5 would follow you around/ attack with taijustu, 

ex... you press R2 to select Deva Path as the path "your" using and the others paths follow your actions i.e. attack/ defend with basic taijustu, then u press R2 again and then the path "your" using is Asura and the same principles would apply as with Deva....


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 14, 2010)

Double Rasenrengan? 
The one he used to kill the Female Pain Path?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 14, 2010)

destinator said:


> Wrong.



Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, Princess!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 14, 2010)

The princess is always right.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 14, 2010)

Double Rasenrengan scan should be good when does it come out?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 14, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> Double Rasenrengan scan should be good when does it come out.



yep, get to see some Sage Mode!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 14, 2010)

Wait..double rasengan?...I hope they make all the pain fight individually and together...can you say haxxed?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 15, 2010)

Woohoo, Senpo: Rasenrengan! Okay, I'm a bigger fan of Cho Oodama Rasengan but this is still great.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 15, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> Wait..double rasengan?...I hope they make all the pain fight individually and together...can you say haxxed?



It will probably be a multistage battle.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 15, 2010)

I wonder how good Sasori and Deidara will be.


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazing, probably. 

Deidara should have much spam potential.


----------



## HidanCursed (Jul 15, 2010)

Wanna know how this game was made?

God literally came down to heaven and infused half of his powers Onto a disc you can make copys of.


And the angels cried.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 15, 2010)

After reading 502, they BETTER have Yondaime in this game. Hyped him up even more. If that's even possible.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 15, 2010)

I hope he has all of the skills we see in the manga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 16, 2010)

what skills? he's only had hiraishin and rasengan the entire time we've known him


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Exactly. 

No, I just hope he's good, though.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 16, 2010)

Damn. I'm tempted to blargh everything in Chapter 502, but shan't spoil in case some people haven't read it.

It's a pity that the UNS2 Minato won't be as he is in the manga now. Effing epic. Can't wait to play as him all the same.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Damn. I'm tempted to blargh everything in Chapter 502, but shan't spoil in case some people haven't read it.
> 
> It's a pity that the UNS2 Minato won't be as he is in the manga now. Effing epic. Can't wait to play as him all the same.


No one would be able to stop him.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 16, 2010)

His chakra dash is gonna be hella fast. I can imagine they are going to make him strong.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 16, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> No one would be able to stop him.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Enemy: *ougi*

Minato: *S/T Barrier*

Minato: *Hiraishin Level 2! RRRAAAAAASSSEEENNN--

Enemy: W-Wait I give up I give up! 


edit: I forgot. The enemy won't even have time to breathe a word. 




He'll still be pretty fun to play without his new shown powers. He'd better be pretty damn fast.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fatality.


----------



## Davit (Jul 16, 2010)

does anyone know when this scan came out? my friend wanted to know


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

That link doesn't work.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 16, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> That link doesn't work.



works fine for me. 

Also FINALLY a pain battle scan!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Could someone find a working picture?


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2010)

Works perfectly for me...


As no one posted it here ... demo release (for japan) is 29th july for both consoles, demo features the Kakashi boss battle.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Why doesn't it work for me?! 

Ah, forget it.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 16, 2010)

I just Paingasamed


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

FRS will be one of Sage Naruto's regular jutsu? That'll be fun.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 16, 2010)

Cool.
yay, Konan confirmed and is that Chouji for Kakashi's support?
Destroyed Konaha stage looks badass.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 16, 2010)

naruto really shouldnt have the scroll unless he can use it


----------



## Firaea (Jul 16, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Is that the only scan we're getting?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Will there be a time limit for him maybe?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 16, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Will there be a time limit for him maybe?



Well if Sage Mode Naruto is an awakening and not a costume.
Awakening modes only lasted so long before they ended in the first game.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Well if Sage Mode Naruto is an awakening and not a costume.
> Awakening modes only lasted so long before they ended in the first game.



Pointless IMO. It'll be like how Accel 3 advertised SM Jiraiya and lets you play as him for like, 10 seconds.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Pointless IMO. It'll be like how Accel 3 advertised SM Jiraiya and lets you play as him for like, 10 seconds.



Really? lol, wow.
So you could only play as him for 10 seconds?
What if they do that for this game aswell? 

Well mabey if it was something like Sage Mode was way way powerful and all you need is 10 seconds to kick some ass or something like that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 16, 2010)

Blog Update : 

The wait is hard! !

29 July 2010,The Demo comes for PS3 version and Xbox360
Experience the first boss battle "against Kakashi,"

Come and please enjoy! !


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 16, 2010)

Let's go back to this scan.




Everyone look in the bottom-left corner, in the red circle.
That picture shows Naruto facing off against Asura Pain....but the health bar still displays Deva Pain's picture, and no support characters.

Maybe I'm just overthinking this and that's a special in-battle cutscene.


----------



## KageFreak (Jul 16, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Let's go back to this scan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its probably part of the boss fight...
U have to press R1 and shit


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 16, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Let's go back to this scan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely just a boss fight event. 
There has only been one full boss fight shown so far. (the first one)
All the boss fights may have multiple parts to it just like the first.

Also on the Japanese Demo release date.
Would you have to have some type of Japanese XboxLive account to get it ?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Most likely just a boss fight event.
> There has only been one full boss fight shown so far. (the first one)
> All the boss fights may have multiple parts to it just like the first.
> 
> ...


x360 is not region free, so I don't know if you can do this on the x360, but if you have a Japanese account on PS3 it should work.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> x360 is not region free, so I don't know if you can do this on the x360, but if you have a Japanese account on PS3 it should work.



ohh, thanks.
guess i'll have to make a japanese PSN so i can get some early Demo action. :ho


----------



## Narugoh (Jul 16, 2010)

How does this game work? Is it an adventure game, and when you approach an opponent you go into a battle phase?

I never played the first one, but I enjoy the anime so I'm interested in this one.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 16, 2010)

i guess the easiest answer is its a Naruto version of DBZ Tenkaichi, xcept the producers actually put effort into it and dont simply see it as a cash cow?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 16, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> x360 is not region free, so I don't know if you can do this on the x360, but if you have a Japanese account on PS3 it should work.



demos on 360 arent region locked


----------



## Narugoh (Jul 16, 2010)

Is Konoha explorable?


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2010)

Narugoh said:


> Is Konoha explorable?



In 2D, not in 3D free roaming like in NUNS1.


----------



## Narugoh (Jul 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> In 2D, not in 3D free roaming like in NUNS1.



What!? Well, I'm not one to judge because I didn't play NUNS1. Was the switch from 3D to 2D a good idea?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> In 2D, not in 3D free roaming like in NUNS1.



wait, wut?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> wait, wut?



Fixed cameras.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah it has fixed cameras like the accel games.


----------



## Narugoh (Jul 16, 2010)

Are there any developer walkthroughs?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i guess the easiest answer is its a Naruto version of DBZ Tenkaichi, xcept the producers actually put effort into it and dont simply see it as a cash cow?


Pretty much, that's what ruined the DBZ series.


----------



## KageFreak (Jul 16, 2010)

Something i noticed...
its looks like the battle vs pein is in a night time..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Fixed cameras.





Fireball said:


> yeah it has fixed cameras like the accel games.



Oh.
So its like oldschool Resident Evil?
Thats cool.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2010)

I want more vids.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2010)

KageFreak said:


> Something i noticed...
> its looks like the battle vs pein is in a night time..


It's a nice change.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> Works perfectly for me...



/:WOW

*dies*



Klue said:


> I want more vids.



Agreed.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2010)

that was a cool pic of sage naruto we need a video


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Pretty much, that's what ruined the DBZ series.



The Sparking!/Tenkaichi games didn't kill the series, as DBZ NEVER EVEN DIED! But, seriously, if anything...DBZ just kind of faded back a bit due to lack of news and it being 20+ years old.

If anything, the Sparking!/Tenkaichi games kept the series/fandom alive. They weren't even that bad of games. They started off rather mediocre, then ended up being great by the 3rd. Just like the Budokai games.

If ANYTHING is hurting the series...then it's the Raging Blast games. Now THOSE games are basically re-releasing the Sparking!/Tenkaichi games. But with things like Kai, Funimation releasing the Dragon Boxes, and Dragon Ball: Online...the Dragon Ball series is still putting out good strides.

...uh....

This Off-Topic post is brought to you by *Saiya-jin.* 
Now back to your regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 17, 2010)

From those scans, it's looking like Pein is just one character but we can switch between bodies. That would be so awesome, not only does it mean we can use all of Pein's bodies at once, but it frees up 5 spots on the roster. 

I just wonder about Naruto and Sasuke, are there going to be two versions of them in the game?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent scan. Sage mode Naruto is gonna be killer to play as.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 17, 2010)

Now all we need is for KN6 Naruto to be confirmed and ALL HELL will break loose


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 to be released 21 October 2010 in japan.

All is left to know is the Eu release date which is supposed to be earlier.

but the blog says the game would be available around mid october for Eu.

he animated comic style Interactive Boss Battle Narutimate Storm 2
Put the whole first half of the whopping boss battle.
And with cheats! !
Dr. Kishimoto will also post comments! ! Kishimoto Masashi even post the
Package Visual! !
You come, please book! !
We recommend booking early! !


----------



## Bloo (Jul 17, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> From those scans, it's looking like Pein is just one character but we can switch between bodies. That would be so awesome, not only does it mean we can use all of Pein's bodies at once, but it frees up 5 spots on the roster.
> 
> I just wonder about Naruto and Sasuke, are there going to be two versions of them in the game?


Tell me about it  I can't wait pek However all of the pains will probably be accessibly individually as support characters unfortunately. They'd be one hell of a hax support if they were as one character 


Anakin Solo said:


> Pretty much, that's what ruined the DBZ series.


Agreed.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 17, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> From those scans, it's looking like Pein is just one character but we can switch between bodies. That would be so awesome, not only does it mean we can use all of Pein's bodies at once, but it frees up 5 spots on the roster.



That'll be great. It means hope for Shodaime, Nidaime and Sandaime. :33


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> From those scans, it's looking like Pein is just one character but we can switch between bodies. That would be so awesome, not only does it mean we can use all of Pein's bodies at once, but it frees up 5 spots on the roster.



I'm so hoping for this. It would suck to see Pain take up 6 or 7 roster spots (2 Animal Realms).


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> The Sparking!/Tenkaichi games didn't kill the series, as DBZ NEVER EVEN DIED! But, seriously, if anything...DBZ just kind of faded back a bit due to lack of news and it being 20+ years old.
> 
> If anything, the Sparking!/Tenkaichi games kept the series/fandom alive. They weren't even that bad of games. They started off rather mediocre, then ended up being great by the 3rd. Just like the Budokai games.
> 
> ...


I just meant that it's like they don't even try to make good DBZ games anymore, it's the same shit every year.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 17, 2010)

^Oh, well on that point...I agree, haha. Well...as far as Spike (makers of Tenkaichi/Raging Blast) goes. But there are still a few games coming out that actually do have SOME effort put into making them good. Such as the "Attack of the Saiyans" DS game, and the upcoming "Tag VS." on the PSP. Still...no denying that the Raging Blast games are lazily executed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 17, 2010)

Klue said:


> I'm so hoping for this. It would suck to see Pain take up 6 or 7 roster spots (2 Animal Realms).


I gotta agree, there's no point in having all Pein bodies taking up roster space. Only three of those bodies are even offensive in nature anyway.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> ^Oh, well on that point...I agree, haha. Well...as far as Spike (makers of Tenkaichi/Raging Blast) goes. But there are still a few games coming out that actually do have SOME effort put into making them good. Such as the "Attack of the Saiyans" DS game, and the upcoming "Tag VS." on the PSP. Still...no denying that the Raging Blast games are lazily executed.


I don't have either a DS, or PSP, so it doesn't even matter lol.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry for being lazy and not reading OP/Thread/Info but is the story mode in this game anything like the ones in Rise of the Ninja and Broken Bond?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Sorry for being lazy and not reading OP/Thread/Info but is the story mode in this game anything like the ones in Rise of the Ninja and Broken Bond?



Nope, it's a turn based rpg.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope, it's a turn based rpg.



Oh ,ok. Thanks.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jul 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope, it's a turn based rpg.



Wait...huh? Where did this came from? XD since when its turn based rpg?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 17, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Oh ,ok. Thanks.



You got troll'd, my friend. The free-roaming in Konoha is more-or-less like in NUN4. You can roam, but the camera is fixed.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> You got troll'd, my friend. The free-roaming in Konoha is more-or-less like in NUN4. You can roam, but the camera is fixed.



Well damn 
But that's great if you can roam around in Konoha, I loved that in Broken Bond.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> That'll be great. It means hope for Shodaime, Nidaime and Sandaime. :33



The whole Pain bodies doesn't mean much since the scan is only showing boss-battles (since rules for those are different), so it isn't explaining how things are worked out for the standard battle mechanics. So yeah, Pain could still be multiple characters when it's all said and done.

They haven't even explained much about the story mode and vs mode(offline and online), so we don't know much about any other possible new options/features available in the game.


----------



## Narugoh (Jul 17, 2010)

A full-fledged adventure game with Naruto incorporated in it would be an epic game I would say. I'd love to see it one day.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 17, 2010)

Narugoh said:


> A full-fledged adventure game with Naruto incorporated in it would be an epic game I would say. I'd love to see it one day.



Like the "Uzumaki Chronicles" games?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 18, 2010)

Just a random question that just creeped into my head as I browsed the newest info:

I wonder what persona Tobi/Madara will be showcased as (playable wise, at least)...

Totally random, but I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 18, 2010)

Tobi's alternate costumes will show him as Madara / Obito / Shisui / Danzo 

Did I miss someone?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2010)

Tobi, Zetsu, Konan, Kisame, Danzou - I expect nothing from them. Once Storm 3 is released in two years, they - along with the Akatsuki Zombies - shall shine. 

Yes, I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Just a random question that just creeped into my head as I browsed the newest info:
> 
> I wonder what persona Tobi/Madara will be showcased as (playable wise, at least)...
> 
> Totally random, but I'm honestly not sure.


A little bit of both?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 18, 2010)

Klue said:


> Tobi, Zetsu, Konan, Kisame, Danzou - I expect nothing from them. Once Storm 3 is released in two years, they - along with the Akatsuki Zombies - shall shine.
> 
> Yes, I'm already looking forward to it.


Gotta get a head start sometime? lol

I'd actually look forward to Danzou the most.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 18, 2010)

I hope they made a scene of Naruto's Return back to Konoha, him pwning that one Pein and saving Tsunade. <3


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2010)

Will Konohamaru be in this?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I hope they made a scene of Naruto's Return back to Konoha, him pwning that one Pein and saving Tsunade. <3



From the scan, it doesn't look like he is going to pwn that one Pain from the start.


----------



## aceb (Jul 18, 2010)

Imagine NAruto GTA style? Fuck people up with rasengan for no reason at all haha so awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2010)

aceb said:


> Imagine NAruto GTA style? Fuck people up with rasengan for no reason at all haha so awesome


That would be amazing, have the Ninja come after you like the police, until it's all the Kage's on your ass.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 18, 2010)

rotfl, you might wanna submit such an epic idea


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> rotfl, you might wanna submit such an epic idea


They'd never do it, sadly.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Jul 18, 2010)

Start the petition 

I want to be able to have Sasuke with a mullet.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps I will.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I hope they made a scene of Naruto's Return back to Konoha, him pwning that one Pein and saving Tsunade. <3



Naruto?s triumphant return to the village after defeating Pain/Nagato most likely will be the ending of the game.

I wonder if the epilogue (the final scenes of the game after the credits) will show something going on with Danzou...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 18, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> That'll be great. It means hope for Shodaime, Nidaime and Sandaime. :33


 
I eagerly anticipate their announcement if Pein only takes one slot.



Klue said:


> I'm so hoping for this. It would suck to see Pain take up 6 or 7 roster spots (2 Animal Realms).


 
Agreed. 



Klue said:


> Tobi, Zetsu, Konan, Kisame, Danzou - I expect nothing from them. Once Storm 3 is released in two years, they - along with the Akatsuki Zombies - shall shine.
> 
> Yes, I'm already looking forward to it.


 
Tobi could easily be playable, aswell as Konan and Kisame. It's Zetsu, Danzo, Mei, Onoki, Ei for sure that won't be playable until Storm 3; don't know about the bodyguards though, aside from Kankuro and Temari. 



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Gotta get a head start sometime? lol
> 
> I'd actually look forward to Danzou the most.


 
As am I. Danzo will be awesome to play as.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Deadpool, Danzou might be playable. 

It's not like he is that much different from Karin, of whom has no offensive abilities to speak of.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2010)

Naruto GTA Style with a camera more similar to the Tenkaichi games and a create-a-character with online multiplayer and customizable attacks, plus cell-shaded graphics 

this game looks okay compared to ^ that.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2010)

You could live in whatever time period you wanted to and seriously screw up history as well. I only wish..


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Or you could choose an era, according to the reign of each Hokage, and choose a village, and IM GOING TO BE REALLY FUCKING DISAPPOINTED WITH THIS GAME IF WE KEEP FANTASIZING A BETTER ONE.


----------



## Narugoh (Jul 19, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Like the "Uzumaki Chronicles" games?



I guess so, I have never played a Naruto game. I always thought it was too late to get into the games but recently I thought I might dip in. Do you think a Naruto adventure game would ever come back?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually, if Pain only takes up one spot--I'd rather have the jinchuuriki we've seen thus far.

Killer Bee's already got a spot, but I'd like to see Yugito and Roushi get some love.  Admit it, you'd play them at least once if they were included.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd love to see the 9 Jinchuuriki make the cut.

Eh, I can dream.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2010)

All of your suggestions suck, why can't one be reasonable for once


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd assume it should be quite reasonable, at least considering we've actually seen Yugito and Roushi appear in the manga and anime.  Yugito actually displayed offensive abilities--something Karin has yet to do (same with Ino if we're getting technical), and yet we know they will be in the game.  

Based on Karin logic, I don't see why it would be difficult to come up with a moveset for Roushi either...


----------



## destinator (Jul 19, 2010)

Vjump


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2010)

Konan!

I actually look forward to playing her in full, I hope they do something more with her then the series did.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 19, 2010)

Konan .


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 19, 2010)

Konaaaaa


----------



## Firaea (Jul 19, 2010)

destinator said:


> Vjump



Fuuton Rasenshuriken actually looks pretty cool here. 
Konan! Hmm, I think she hasn't shown enough (even in the manga) to be fun playing though. That's just me, anyway.



Ech? said:


> Naruto GTA Style with a camera more similar to the Tenkaichi games and a create-a-character with online multiplayer and customizable attacks, plus cell-shaded graphics
> 
> this game looks okay compared to ^ that.



I'll have Eternal Mangekyou, Sage Mode, Kyuubi, Hiraishin, Hidan's immortality, 6 extra bodies for the lulz, all elemental Kekkei Genkais and Madara's phasing ability. Let's see who can beat me. 

Still, GTA Naruto certainly has limitless potential. 
We can keep dreaming.



Ice Prince said:


> Actually, if Pain only takes up one spot--I'd rather have the jinchuuriki we've seen thus far.
> 
> Killer Bee's already got a spot, but I'd like to see Yugito and Roushi get some love.  Admit it, you'd play them at least once if they were included.



Not a bad idea either, except that I barely pay any attention to the Jinchuurikis, barring Gaara, Killer Bee and Naruto, so my fandom for them's not that great. Still, I won't mind playing as them.  


The more I think about it, the more I don't want Pain to take up 6/7 character spaces. They aren't THAT fun to play as individually, IMHO; the potential characters that could be in that space are far more interesting to me.

I was just looking at the character rosters of the Ultimate Ninja games for PS2 (which I've never played before since I don't own a PS2), and damn, Accel 2 has Haku, Zabuza and the Hokages... if only that were the case for UNS2.


We're still 3 months away from release (god, I can't wait), so I figure we'd have at least 2 more issues of scans for August and September... They've already shown up to the Pain fight in this one, which is the final arc the game is covering... I figure the next scans would be surprises, possibly? 

6tk is possible if the next scan continues from this month's. Ah well, I don't know, better not get my hopes too high lest I get disappointed.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 19, 2010)

can't wait


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 19, 2010)

ZOMG Sakura Vs Konan.
Gai Vs Kisame
Neji and Lee team battle


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope Konan is decent.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 19, 2010)

I need some Hinata images now. 

But seeing these resent scans those can't be far out.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

Did I just see the most elusive TenTen?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 19, 2010)

Klue said:


> Did I just see the most elusive TenTen?



Yes, yes you did.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Yes, yes doyou did.



Fixed. 

Where are all these random scans coming from? The weekly Jump Magazine?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 19, 2010)

I think this guy basically says Zabuza and Haku will be in this game.

He never says if this is for versus mode or not.
He says when you do really powerful jutsu it goes into a cinematic mode just like the first game but this time depending on how well you press the buttons and how quick you do them as well, you get different jutsu. Mabey this is how they will do multiple ougis. - or mabey this is just boss stuff.

He also says something about characters with lightning affinity will be more effective in water environments, but im guessing that may just be boss fight stuff.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 19, 2010)

They better be.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the fact that the strength of a attack will increase depending on the area.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 19, 2010)

I see people are hoping for Yugito and Roushi. is there any chance Utakata might be in it even though his arc was filler?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 19, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> I see people are hoping for Yugito and Roushi. is there any chance Utakata might be in it even though his arc was filler?


It's quite possible.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't know they were putting filler characters in this game.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 19, 2010)

Why put in characters people actually want?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 19, 2010)

Is that a hint for Zabuza, Haku, Shodai and Nidai? Oh well, maybe I'm thinking too much.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 19, 2010)

Klue said:


> Did I just see the most elusive TenTen?



Ohhhh yeeeaaaaahhh <3


My rape-age in the 360 version has been confirmed, folks


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think this guy basically says Zabuza and Haku will be in this game.
> 
> He never says if this is for versus mode or not.
> He says when you do really powerful jutsu it goes into a cinematic mode just like the first game but this time depending on how well you press the buttons and how quick you do them as well, you get different jutsu. Mabey this is how they will do multiple ougis. - or mabey this is just boss stuff.
> ...



Sweet! This is excellent news.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 19, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> I see people are hoping for Yugito and Roushi. is there any chance Utakata might be in it even though his arc was filler?



His arc was filler but the character is canon, but i doubt they will include him, maybe in Storm 3.


----------



## valerian (Jul 19, 2010)

Konan should of just been support only.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 19, 2010)

Klue said:


> Hey Deadpool, Danzou might be playable.
> 
> It's not like he is that much different from Karin, of whom has no offensive abilities to speak of.


 
He could be playable without his "upgrades." Like he could use his wind jutsus, maybe even his binding seal and summon, would those really be premature reveals? Like I remember Asuma in Accel 2 could use Burning Ash Accumulation and Shikamaru had his trap that he used for Hidan, but the game didn't even cover the immortals arc. I can also see Danzo fighting with one arm, using a sword. It's the upgrades that they couldn't give him, and honestly it's hard to say if his most powerful upgrade can even be used in a fighting game.



Wormodragon said:


> Konan! Hmm, I think she hasn't shown enough (even in the manga) to be fun playing though. That's just me, anyway.


 
I think she has shown plenty of good stuff, honestly. 

1. Can make shurikens out of paper that can pierce bodies.
2. Can use a sand coffin like move with her paper, wrapping around your body and presumably blinding and immobilizing you or at least hindering your movement. 
3. Can make wings out of her paper, allowing her to fly and shoot paper blades that can pierce the ground.
4. Can make a spear out of paper, presumably capable of stabbing someone.
5. Can turn her body into paper, scattering herself and reforming elsewhere.
6. Can make paper clones.
7. In the anime, she could make paper clones out of exploding seals. 

If done right, she should be alot fun.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Konan should of just been support only.


 
Why? We gotta have the girls be represented in the game, and what I wrote above shows that she is is underrated and has alot of potential. Sure she doesn't have big flashy jutsus, but that doesn't make her any less dangerous considering that 98% of the characters can be killed with a bladed weapon.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Konan should of just been support only.


But everyone enjoys Konan.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Konan should of just been support only.



Does not compute.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Konan should of just been support only.



Yea, Naruto should be support only as well.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, NarutoSakura should be support only as well.



Fixed.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 19, 2010)

Why are smoke bombs not an item?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 19, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Why are smoke bombs not an item?


That's what I've been thinking.

You should be able to able to use smaller jutsu like that mist one, changes how the battle goes.


----------



## PopePopo (Jul 19, 2010)

Hopefully combo's will now rely on more than 1 button.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

PopePopo said:


> Hopefully combo's will now rely on more than 1 button.



The control scheme is identical to the first game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 19, 2010)

PopePopo said:


> Hopefully combo's will now rely on more than 1 button.



Nope, its the same.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 19, 2010)

It never confirms Zabuza or Haku though, I don't know where you nit picked that from.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 19, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> It never confirms Zabuza or Haku though, I don't know where you nit picked that from.



People will see what they want to see, no matter how non-nonsensical. I still don't know where people get that Madara is playable from that anime interview. There was absolutely no indication.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> It never confirms Zabuza or Haku though, I don't know where you nit picked that from.



The developer said that characters that were missing from the first game, because a particular arc was skipped, will make an appearance in this game. 

What arc did they skip other than the Wave Arc? Unless this guy is outright lying, we are to expect Zabuzu and Haku to make an appearance.

Logical deduction, bro!


----------



## FlashRegalia (Jul 19, 2010)

This is gonna be PEFRECT!!!!!!!! Too boot it's coming out in the U.S. around the same time as the Japanese release. I'm surprised they made the story up to that far


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 19, 2010)

FlashRegalia said:


> This is gonna be PEFRECT!!!!!!!! Too boot it's coming out in the U.S. around the same time as the Japanese release. I'm surprised they made the story up to that far



Better hope that they made a decent amount of cutscenes, unlike the first game.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 19, 2010)

Klue said:


> What arc did they skip other than the Wave Arc?




The "Land of Tea" arc.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 19, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> The "Land of Tea" arc.



ME wants Rokusho Aoi and Morino Idate


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2010)

the new scan with sage naruto doing the frs looks good


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

Not my desire to come off as a complainer, but I am really itching for a new trailer right now. My brain has tolerated the initial three far too many times, it's appetite can no longer be placated.

Give me more, or I will forum rage.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree, need another that actually shows new stuff.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 19, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Better hope that they made a decent amount of cutscenes, unlike the first game.


Nah they need to get rid of the "Beat side missions to unlock story missions thing". That ruined the first game until you beat the story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2010)

Online will really be the kicker  it sucks playing against CPU  after you beat mission mode, that's all there really is, if you don't have local players


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 19, 2010)

It's always good fun pwning people online.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2010)

PopePopo said:


> Hopefully combo's will now rely on more than 1 button.



That's never gonna change, been like that since Narutimate 1.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 19, 2010)

Klue said:


> The developer said that characters that were missing from the first game, because a particular arc was skipped, will make an appearance in this game.
> 
> What arc did they skip other than the Wave Arc? Unless this guy is outright lying, we are to expect Zabuzu and Haku to make an appearance.
> 
> Logical deduction, bro!



And this just made my night if it becomes reality.  Seriously.

However, the way it's worded is....fishy.  He said the first game didn't cover some arcs that had fan favorites, which could imply Season 2.  

So...it's a coin toss, but we'll see.  I'd love to see them in though.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> And this just made my night if it becomes reality.  Seriously.
> 
> However, the way it's worded is....fishy.  He said the first game didn't cover some arcs that had fan favorites, which could imply Season 2.
> 
> So...it's a coin toss, but we'll see.  I'd love to see them in though.



Season 2?

Explain. Hopefully I didn't over look something.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 19, 2010)

Well basically just the way he worded it makes it seem as though it could go either way (although I personally hope he means Haku and Zabuza).

We know there are fan favorites who weren't included in the first game because it only covered most of season 1's arcs, and not any of season 2, which other games have up to this point.  

He could have meant that there were no season 2 arcs, which lead to excluding season 2 characters (fan favorites like Deidara, Sasori, Sai, etc) who now appear in the game.  

Or, he could have meant that not all of the arcs in season 1 were covered, and that those characters who were excluded would appear here (ala Haku and Zabuza, who are still considered fan favorites).

It's really not concrete "clarified" either way, in regards to what you can take from his statement.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 19, 2010)

So is this what the roster is shaping up to look like?

*Team 7:*
01. Kakashi
02. Naruto
03. Sai
04. Sakura

*Team 8:*
05. Hinata
06. Kiba
07. Shino

*Team 10:*
08. Asuma
09. Chouji
10. Ino
11. Shikamaru

*Team Gai:*
12. Gai
13. Lee
14. Neji
15. Tenten

*Team Hebi/Taka:*
16. Juugo
17. Karin
18. Sasuke
19. Suigetsu

*Sand Siblings:*
20. Gaara
21. Kankuro
22. Temari

*Sannin:*
23. Jiraiya
24. Orochimaru
25. Tsunade

*Akatsuki:*
26. Deidara
27. Hidan
28. Itachi
29. Kakuzu
30. Kisame
31. Konan
32. Madara
33. Pein
34. Sasori

*Others:*
35. Chiyo
36. Kabuto
37. Killer Bee
38. Lars
39. Minato
40. Yamato
41. ??? (Hiruzen or Zabuza)
42. ??? (Kurenai or Haku)

This is of course assuming that Pein counts as only one spot on the roster.

It'll probably be Zabuza and Haku. Hopefully Kurenai, Hiruzen, Hashirama, and Tobirama are DLC.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't believe you guys honestly think they would put in Zabuza and Haku.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 20, 2010)

It's certainly a leap, but not _that_ big of one.

Zabuza and Haku are still quite popular for being such old characters.  They were straight up neglected in Storm 1, which I know really pissed quite a few people off since there really was no reasoning as to why.

If they are included, it just basically made my day alot better.  If not, I'll still be satisfied.

I still hold to my expectations that PTS characters will eventually become DLC anyway, so I'd say we'll end up seeing them one way or the other at some point since the majority already have models and movesets from Storm 1.  I'd say quite a few people would be willing to buy a special Zabuza/Haku DLC pack as well, since they would have to be made from scratch.  I would certainly be one of those people.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 20, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I can't believe you guys honestly think they would put in Zabuza and Haku.


 
They are very popular. And there are only a small handful of viable characters to choose from aside from them, including: Hiruzen, Hashirama, Tobirama, Kimimaro, Kurenai, and Shizune. Perhaps Danzo too.

Unless of course the last two are Asura and Animal, but I'm hoping that Pein is only one slot and we can switch between bodies during gameplay like how it appears in those scans.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 20, 2010)

HM Jiraiyah vs SM Naruto is gunna b awesome!!!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 20, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> So is this what the roster is shaping up to look like?
> 
> *Team 7:*
> 01. Kakashi
> ...


Quick question? why is Lars being considered part of the full roster seeing as he's a Preorder character? I mean yeah the first and second Hokage came out for the regular versions of NUNS but still I don't think we should count Lars as part of the roster. That is unless I missed something

Also Nariko in the last interview the guy said (In the first 30 seconds even) people who were in Part one but not in the game because they didn't covering that part of the story Arc would show up


----------



## PopePopo (Jul 20, 2010)

NOOOOOOo ! I wanted to play as Minato and just zip around till the enemy had to puke 

:ho

At least I want the Kage


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 20, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Quick question? why is Lars being considered part of the full roster seeing as he's a Preorder character? I mean yeah the first and second Hokage came out for the regular versions of NUNS but still I don't think we should count Lars as part of the roster. That is unless I missed something
> 
> Also Nariko in the last interview the guy said (In the first 30 seconds even) people who were in Part one but not in the game because they didn't covering that part of the story Arc would show up


He never said part one, he just said previous game. 

Listen to what he says clearly. Watch it few times just so it sinks in. 
"Now there is over 40 characters, so *a lot* of the characters that didn't make it into the first game because we weren't covering that part of the story arc; so *a lot* of fan favourites that people were waiting for, they are going to be in this game."

Also the part that says "covering that part of the story line" could really be any arc in Shippuuden. 
It makes no sense to add Haku and Zabuza unless they have all the PTS characters in there.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 20, 2010)

If you REALLY want to play as zabuza/haku just buy accel2/ultimate ninja 5.
One of the best in the series.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 20, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> He never said part one, he just said previous game.
> 
> Listen to what he says clearly. Watch it few times just so it sinks in.
> "Now there is over 40 characters, so *a lot* of the characters that didn't make it into the first game because we weren't covering that part of the story arc; so *a lot* of fan favourites that people were waiting for, they are going to be in this game."
> ...



I'll admit that it _is_ rather far-fetched to have Zabuza and Haku in UNS2. 

However, the way it was put in the video doesn't truly exclude that possibility. You're right that he could have been referring to Shippuden, but if you consider the way it was mentioned, referring to the first game (which was completely based off Part 1), it almost felt as if the guy was hinting towards Zabuza and Haku and part 1 Characters. 

And if you consider _popular_, I guess the people on this thread are enough proof for their popularity. In the terms of fanservice, Haku and Zabuza would be pretty fantastic. If they did their homework, they'll probably be aware of the abundant fanrage with regard to Zabuza/Haku's absence in the first game. Not too late to make up, IMHO. 

Basically, I'm saying that it's not a definite possibility, since without that video, I'll never truly think that Zabuza and Haku would be in UNS2 - rather out of place, after all. But we can always dream, can't we? 

I was fandreaming over Minato Namikaze in UNS2 myself, and a few days later, the news came that he was included. 



Anyway, I'm already pretty _satisfied_ with what the game's offering. Sage Mode Jiraiya is my personal favourite character, so I'll be glad to play him in the game. Sage Mode Naruto is awesome too.

Plus, for the 'extra' characters that could possibly be thrown in, Yondaime Hokage's my personal favourite, and since he's already included, I'm honestly very happy already.

Right now, what would blow me off my feet would be Shodaime and Nidaime(my two other greatest wishes apart from Yondaime) and perhaps 6tk Naruto.

Zabuza and Haku would be pleasant additions as well. I mean, really, why not? 

Let's keep dreaming for new information. 




And damn, I totally agree that we need more videos! Preferably footage of characters they haven't shown yet, such as Minato and SM Naruto. Better yet, more characters.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2010)

probably haku and zabuza will not be in the game cause it will only be part 2 characters.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 20, 2010)

*the game coming along nicely, now should I get on PS3 Xbox360*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep, that guy never did say that Zabuza and Haku were in Ninja Storm 2. He said some favorite characters were not in the first game because those arcs weren't covered. 
Here is an example.
He may just be talking about favorite characters (pain, Kakuzu, Hidan, Deidara, Sasori)
In arcs not covered (Pain Invasion, Immortals arc, Garra Rescue arc)
So they will be showing up in this game and make the fans happy.

Im not sure why everyone wants those 2 in the game so badly anyway. Why would you want to use them when you get all TS Naruto Characters to fight with.

-or i could be wrong, Just Saiyan


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn the new Game Informer for failing to provide new screen shots.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 20, 2010)

So.. how do they do trailers?
every few months or something?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't know, it feels so random.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Jul 20, 2010)

wow I saw the trailers and they pretty much caught up to the manga completely because I saw sasuke in akatsuki mode


----------



## FlashRegalia (Jul 20, 2010)

I doubt Haku and Zabuza are gonna be in it, maybe DLC? I wonder if we'll be able to play Kakashi gaiden though, that would be awesome!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 20, 2010)

ive heard something about voice actors talking about just getting done doing voices with the game, and they said it goes to the Kage Summit.

just a rumor?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 20, 2010)

Probably a rumor.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ive heard something about voice actors talking about just getting done doing voices with the game, and they said it goes to the Kage Summit.
> 
> just a rumor?


They already confirmed it goes up to the Pain fight.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 20, 2010)

DLC should consist of Kage summit w/every kage from each village.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 20, 2010)

Too bad that won't happen.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 20, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> He never said part one, he just said previous game.
> 
> Listen to what he says clearly. Watch it few times just so it sinks in.
> "Now there is over 40 characters, so *a lot* of the characters that didn't make it into the first game because we weren't covering that part of the story arc; so *a lot* of fan favourites that people were waiting for, they are going to be in this game."
> ...



Go watch it again he said last game which was Part one and they didnt cover the Wave arc of that part of the storyline", and who were the two most importent characters missing from the last game? ZABUZA AND HAKU


----------



## Si Style (Jul 20, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> They already confirmed it goes up to the Pain fight.



You're doing a good job slamming these unfounded claims. Keep it up man.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm still wondering if PTS characters are kinda just...assumed to be playable or something.  I see absolutely no reason as to why they couldn't be.  PS3/360 both have enough power to support this.

Maybe they are and we're just not aware of it yet, since the main focus is obviously on Part 2.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Currently, the PS2 can support these damn Naruto titles. The only thing they have better is graphics, but the fucking games are cell shaded. I'd rather the graphics drop a notch and we be given a full fucking roster than this hacked bullshit..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't see any current Kage being in this game (aside from Tsunade of course).

Then what will be the big draw for UNS3?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Currently, the PS2 can support these damn Naruto titles. The only thing they have better is graphics, but the fucking games are cell shaded. I'd rather the graphics drop a notch and we be given a full fucking roster than this hacked bullshit..


Exactly, their lazy.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 20, 2010)

Si Style said:


> You're doing a good job slamming these unfounded claims. Keep it up man.



I don't even know why I bother anymore. 
It's not like majority listens, they just go about their own way. 

Case and point, post above yours.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Currently, the PS2 can support these damn Naruto titles. The only thing they have better is graphics, but the fucking games are cell shaded. I'd rather the graphics drop a notch and we be given a full fucking roster than this hacked bullshit..



Maybe it's because of me being a DBZ fan...and having recently gotten a game like "Raging Blast"...and then another disappointment like "Raging Blast 2" that I just learn to appreciate things...but I really don't see why anyone would complain about Storm 2. Or at least not to the degree you are. We're still getting a nice, VARIED (I can't stand anymore of Freeza's Henchmen with "Explosive Blast 2" as an attack), somewhat large roster...a long storyline that covers much more of Shippuden than one would initially expect...AND some amazingly gorgeous graphics. Sure, it's not perfect...and there are a few kinks. But for an anime-based game to get THIS much care and effort put into it...I'd say we're pretty blessed.

I just wish One Piece would get a console game like this.


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2010)

MS81 said:


> DLC should consist of Kage summit w/every kage from each village.



Unfortunately, they have to save something for Storm 3. Assuming Storm is on a two year release cycle.

Besides, I believe the Anime needs consideration. 

According to certain rumors, the Anime will enter a filler arc upon the conclusion of the current arc. Obviously, the fillers will stretch beyond the expected release date of Storm 2; I doubt Storm's developers are willing to spoil us too much.

Regardless, CC2 already established Storm 2's Story Mode ending point. No way would they DDL characters that they could potentially market as new characters for the next game.

Eh, but I wish you were right.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2010)

The way I see it UNS one was like a warm up for a time skip game, you know to get experience and to not go blindfold. Usually sequel games have better playability but lack on story.

Still I am lookking up for a Kage summit DLC or something. I really want to play as Terumi mei or to have her as support etc..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2010)

Storm 3 will be the best game.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm for Storm 4 or 5. Part 1 and 2 together.


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Storm 3 will be the best game.



No, the final Storm game; if CC includes every character, in every form. 

Could you imagine a cinematic story mode cover the academy straight through to the series ending?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2010)

Klue said:


> The developer said that characters that were missing from the first game, because a particular arc was skipped, will make an appearance in this game.
> 
> What arc did they skip other than the Wave Arc? Unless this guy is outright lying, we are to expect Zabuzu and Haku to make an appearance.
> 
> Logical deduction, bro!


I don't spread rep too often so I can't reply there. 

The problem is when we assume he's talking about part 1 Naruto. Yes the first game is based on the first part, but the story in Naruto doesn't stop there. It keeps going. 

Skipped arcs could replresent anything from Haku and Zabuza's arc, Rescue Gaara arc, Rescue Sasuke arc, Immortals arc etc. 

Not to mention Zabuza and Haku would have no reason to be in the game unless there are PTS characters, it's not like they will make a story arc out of it. It would be a waste of their time to include Zabuza and Haku instead of some more important characters in Shippuuden.


----------



## destinator (Jul 21, 2010)

Gameplay


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

Seen alot of the beginning already, but hey.

It looks great, I'm loving it. .


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 21, 2010)

i put the vids on youtube

Sasuke vs Naruto


Asuma vs Kakuzu


Orochimaru vs Jiraiya


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks like FRS rips through a lot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2010)

u guys have way too high expectations  if series formula goes as planned, 3 will be the best Naruto game but the ones afterward will destroy the playability beyond repair the same thing was true for budokai 3 and the games that proceeded tenkaichi 3


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

^ DBZ could be amazing again if they did an RPG.

Does Sasuke keep the upper part of his shirt off when he goes back to base from CS2? That's pretty cool, maybe it changes how he plays.


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2010)

destinator said:


> Gameplay



Dear God thank you.

Destinator, you always come through for us.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2010)

That was pretty cool, looks like support characters have more options now. Everything just looks amazing.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 21, 2010)

Fantastic videos! Base Naruto actually looks pretty fun to play, with Fuuton Rasenshuriken as a normal Jutsu.

CS2 Sasuke looks cool as well. 

The whole game looks really good. (Damn, if only they shown some footage of SM Jiraiya...)


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

How exactly will awakening mode work for Naruto? Will he have two?


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 21, 2010)

lulz Cs2 Sasuke's transformation is lulz. But I'm looking forward to playing it even more seeing that there's obviously a few enhancements from the one I have now.  The support characters are more useful.

I wonder if there are shared ougis (like a special attack for one or two characters) example like in the Narutimate Accel Games. that would be beast


----------



## Corran (Jul 21, 2010)

^On the shared Ougis thing, in the Jiraiya vs Orochimaru vid you see Oro, Itachi and Sasuke do a shared attack that seems like a fire style.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome stuff, I'm seeing alot of weird new things, CS2 TS Sasuke finally is cool, and Orochimaru looks like he plays the the same sans a new jutsu.

There is some kind of triple assist move I saw goin on?

I also hope Kakazu has a alternate outfit to fight with his Akatsuki outfit.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^On the shared Ougis thing, in the Jiraiya vs Orochimaru vid you see Oro, Itachi and Sasuke do a shared attack that seems like a fire style.



Remember in the first storm game when you did enough combos, you would enter the rage mode or whatever, where you chakra would keep replenishing and your ougis would do more damage. 

I think it's something like that, cept now your assists get to benefit that as well.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 21, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> How exactly will awakening mode work for Naruto? Will he have two?



I figure it'll be like Accel 3 where you sort of get to choose the awakening.

Naruto'll have 1tk, 4tk and Sage Mode, judging from what's already been confirmed, and each of the awakenings will also be playable as they are.

Sasuke'll have CS2 and perhaps MS(is that an awakening at all?).


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2010)

so the frs is a normal jutsu that is good the game play and support looks good the frs looks strong in the game. if frs is a normal jutsu what will his ougi be?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2010)

the videos were amazing.

so i guess now that the ultimates are short?.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 21, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> so the frs is a normal jutsu that is good the game play and support looks good the frs looks strong in the game. if frs is a normal jutsu what will his ougi be?



I'm guessing it will be some kind of Tajuu Kage Bunshin combo with Fuuton Rasenshuriken at the end.

Sort of like how Jiraiya first did a Katon and ended off with a Rasengan in his Storm 1 Ougi.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks good.
So does it freeze the gameplay when you pull off a jutsu?

lol, i love how goofy the japanese guys sound.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 21, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> It looks like FRS rips through a lot.



I believe  that since  it is an ougi, its probably why it rips through a lot. But on a side note.

were ougis blockable in UNS1? Been so long since ive played that game, so im just curious

And to the other posters, yeah FRS is an ougi. Look at how much chakra its taken from naruto. Then compare it to the other vids. Not to mention when Naruto does the first FRS, you can hear one of the guys say "ougi". 

cc2 pretty much got rid of the button sequences , during ultimates, it seems. Take that, however you will.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 21, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> ^ DBZ could be amazing again if they did an RPG.



If I'm not mistaken, the "Attack of the Saiyans" game on the DS is a turn-based RPG, along the same vein of the Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice vids 

I know i'm gonna love playing as Kakuzu now


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> I believe  that since  it is an ougi, its probably why it rips through a lot. But on a side note.
> 
> were ougis blockable in UNS1? Been so long since ive played that game, so im just curious
> 
> ...



Yeah I figured that when I was watching, the same happens with Kakuzu and Orochimaru in their respective fights. Besides it kinda makes sense because they're doing multiplayer (lag might screw-up possible button sequences) and CC2 is putting all it's animation skills into the single-player portion of the game.

I'm kinda upset they're taking this route on ougis, but at the same time I get why they might've not been able to put that kinda of detailed animation into both modes. I figured they made some cuts somewhere when I saw the story-mode boss-fights they were doing, but this just confirms it.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 21, 2010)

Sad thing the ultra's are toned down like that, FRS still looks awesome tho.
But they didn't show if there were different ultra's on awakening mode, so maybe it's still there.

But if they follow the Accel 3 Principe then no.


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait, those were Ougis?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 21, 2010)

In My Opinion if these are the new ultimates
The old ougis kinda broke the flow of the fight. I like this new style of doing it.

Also remember about what that last interview said about depending on how fast you do the buttons for the special jutsu, there will be different outcomes. So mabey the ougis are still in, unless that was boss related.

Game also looks a little unfinished Beta to me.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 21, 2010)

Orochimaru is going to a main now.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope they give Jiraiya a Katon move or even swamp of the underworld.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> In My Opinion if these are the new ultimates
> The old ougis kinda broke the flow of the fight. I like this new style of doing it.
> 
> Also remember about what that last interview said about depending on how fast you do the buttons for the special jutsu, there will be different outcomes. So mabey the ougis are still in, unless that was boss related.
> ...


I think that was concerning the boss fights, if you look at one video where it does it, you actually get a star rating during the fight once your input has gone through.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

That's an interesting way of doing Ougi's.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't be confused, thoses are not ougis. If anything, we would see the button mashing sequence to counter the upcoming ougi like in every damn Ultimate Ninja game.


----------



## me2004 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah I thought ougis were suppose to be EPIC!!! Those were just ok and honestly I was thinking they were just regular jutsus, kinda like NUNS1 when you did special move w/ Hinata. So until they prove other wise I will remain in disbelief .

I am happy that atleast Orochimaru seems done right .


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 21, 2010)

Really hurts watching those videos. Three more months of waiting.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 21, 2010)

i played the demo of naruto broken bonds on 360 and...
the fighting was crap... i died vs orochimaru whit a crappy jutsu system trowing shuriken or something and i deleated the demo right after ....



but ninja storm 2 look epic 
i played the demo of accel 3 on psp, this is freaking awesome too 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y4cxXCSQPI[/YOUTUBE]

but i played the new kizuna drive, it suck..... not fun for 1 second....





its sad to say but.... even video game make the fight more epic than the shippuuden arc right now


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sombody on a different board suggested that mabey there is an option for turning off the button mash for the ougis now, along with the other 2 options for mashing one button or doing the combination that were available in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## NarutoUzumaki kun (Jul 21, 2010)

they say killer bee is in the game is that true?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2010)

NarutoUzumaki kun said:


> they say killer bee is in the game is that true?


He will be in the game, no worries.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice vids!  Looks very promising to me.

On a side note, I guess Sasuke will have alt costumes (with/without Akatsuki cloak).


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Nice vids!  Looks very promising to me.
> 
> On a side note, I guess Sasuke will have alt costumes (with/without Akatsuki cloak).



Hes going to probly have 3


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 21, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hes going to probly have 3



I guess he will have 6 

1: The white one when we see him for the first time in Shippuden
2: The same one, but his white shirt down after going normal from CS2
3: The black one he had against Itachi
4: The black top gone (Itachi battle)
5: The one he has under his Akatsuki cloak
6: With Akatsuki cloak over his last seen outfit in the Manga/Anime xD

That's alot ;O

-LS-


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 21, 2010)

> In My Opinion if these are the new ultimates
> The old ougis kinda broke the flow of the fight. I like this new style of doing it.


Will, it's alright to be angry.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 21, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I guess he will have 6
> 
> 1: The white one when we see him for the first time in Shippuden
> 2: The same one, but his white shirt down after going normal from CS2
> ...



Sasuke can have as many Alt Costumes as he wants as long as all the akatsuki have Costumes with their non-ripped cloak.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 21, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> Will, it's alright to be angry.



wait, wut?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

I want Kakashi's MS to be spamful.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 21, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I want Kakashi's MS to be spamful.



like in accel 2??? I didn't like it, I'd rather him use it like an Ougi.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've never played it, so I wouldn't know. 

Yeah, I suppose that would be best.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 21, 2010)

I wonder if they'll have a alt. costume with Naruto without his headband/with his fishnet?
Doubt it, but it would DEFINITELY be nice 

Sasuke's probably getting 5 or 6.
- White shirt
- Shirtless, with white shirt down
- Itachi fight 
- White collared shirt [doubts this one]
- Akatsuki cloak

Juugo's playable? No? I heard Sui/Karin were support only but was that confirmed? 

They should make some alt. outfits for the girls


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 21, 2010)

*About the costume it will probably be like raging blast where the costume will change since I notice that Sasuke had his shirt down only after he had transform into CS2 *


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

Bikini atl with every female would be nice.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 21, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *About the costume it will probably be like raging blast where the costume will change since I notice that Sasuke had his shirt down only after he had transform into CS2 *



Yea, your right. Thats what happend in the Sasuke vs Naruto fight.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 21, 2010)

The only alt. costumes I see for naruto is maybe for sage naruto his alt. will have no scroll. There's also likely shippuuden pj naruto but that's a separate character like in NUNS 1. Others are doubtful. It's like saying we'll play as naruto in his boxers from when he's sage training.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 21, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Yeah I figured that when I was watching, the same happens with Kakuzu and Orochimaru in their respective fights. Besides it kinda makes sense because they're doing multiplayer (lag might screw-up possible button sequences) and CC2 is putting all it's animation skills into the single-player portion of the game.
> 
> I'm kinda upset they're taking this route on ougis, but at the same time I get why they might've not been able to put that kinda of detailed animation into both modes. I figured they made some cuts somewhere when I saw the story-mode boss-fights they were doing, but this just confirms it.



Now that I think about it, thats actually a good point.(button sequences and all)

Personally, im not really bothered by the shorter ougis. People will more than likely get over it(esp during battle). But yeah as you said, thankfully they will be focusing cut scenes in the story mode.

On a side note, do i know you from some where? Your name looks very familiar, as if ive talked with you before....

Also, it seems like parts of the videos were cut off. Ah well, time to analyze these videos even more!



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, your right. Thats what happend in the Sasuke vs Naruto fight.



You a misc brah, by any chance?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 22, 2010)

It'd never happen, but I think it'd be cool to have all of the main casts Part 1 outfits as alternate costumes.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 22, 2010)

where's a the pic or vid that has sasuke with his shirt down like in CS2 mode???


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 22, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Now that I think about it, thats actually a good point.(button sequences and all)
> 
> Personally, im not really bothered by the shorter ougis. People will more than likely get over it(esp during battle). But yeah as you said, thankfully they will be focusing cut scenes in the story mode.
> 
> ...



yea he's bigduo from the atari forums, dbzcc ftw


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 22, 2010)

i play this game for the fun action and over the top ougi's  taking out the overexxagerated ougi's is like taking out the planet busting attacks of the budokai games(well budokai 3 anyway...), completely took the fun out of playing burst limit


----------



## Firaea (Jul 22, 2010)

Klue said:


> Wait, those were Ougis?



I'm honestly rather disappointed by that...


One of the reasons why Storm 1 was fun for me was that I'd always whittle my foe down and do an epic Ougi finish, watching the beautiful graphics and cutscenes while the opponent got pwned. 

Think they got lazy with having to animate 40+ Ougis... 


Everything else is still great, so I'm still anticipating the game. For one, the way characters Awaken seem to look much cooler than before.


----------



## Blatman (Jul 22, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I'm honestly rather disappointed by that...
> 
> 
> One of the reasons why Storm 1 was fun for me was that I'd always whittle my foe down and do an epic Ougi finish, watching the beautiful graphics and cutscenes while the opponent got pwned.
> ...



Agreed. I do wonder if the game was Ps3 only if they would  have changed it at all? The Blu Ray would have been enough for them to bring new things onboard whilst keeping as many(probably more) Ougi scenes as they could. I really liked how the ougis were throughout all the Ultimate Ninja games. This would also be bad news for team Ougi's too wouldn't it? I was really hoping i could still do the Itachi-Kisame team Ougi in HD!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

MS81 said:


> where's a the pic or vid that has sasuke with his shirt down like in CS2 mode???



Look at the end of the Sasuke vs Naruto fight.

Im not sure why so many people jump to conclusion.
Its been said before by some guy in an interview that there will still be crazy button mashing cutscenes for Ultimate Jutsu.

I remember some people saying stuff like this game wouldnt even make it past Garra rescue arc because thats how they did it in another game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 22, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Now that I think about it, thats actually a good point.(button sequences and all)
> 
> Personally, im not really bothered by the shorter ougis. People will more than likely get over it(esp during battle). But yeah as you said, thankfully they will be focusing cut scenes in the story mode.
> 
> ...





shyakugaun said:


> yea he's bigduo from the atari forums, dbzcc ftw


Yep I'm from DBZCC (R.I.P.), I'm also on here and


----------



## Tormentor000 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Don't be confused, thoses are not ougis. If anything, we would see the button mashing sequence to counter the upcoming ougi like in every damn Ultimate Ninja game.



It doesn't take much effort to understand and realize that those were Ougis.

And there is clear proof from CC2 themselves.

In the Kakuzu vs. Asuma gameplay video, Kakuzu did his Ougi. Clearly.
Now if you all remember the English Scan of Hidan and Kakuzu telling of about their Jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu...Well, I mean come on. The proof is right here and has always been there.



So Yes, Kakuzu actually used his Ultimate Jutsu.
So yes, Rasen Shuriken is Base Naruto's Ultimate Jutsu. 

They were short, awesome and straight to the point. I love it 

Any Ultimate Ninja or Storm fan who has paid close attention, should clearly know off the bat that these are Ougis. Those who haven't clearly didn't have much proper...Observation skills?

*Ougis are now Cinematic Real Time Ultimates*, they aren't long anymore. It doesn't take 20-21 seconds to do 1 Jutsu, or some attack. Especially when playing online. You have to sit through the whole thing, when you really just want to continue back to the game and destroy some ass. 

Also if your about to win, and you land a Ougi. Due to how long those 20-21 sec are, do you honestly think he/she is just going to sit there and let you win? They'll simply DC.

CC2 must have decided to trim down the Ougis in order to better balance out Online play. If Storm 2 had those 20 second Ougis it would most likely cause some major lag, probably to the brink to which the connection is lost.



Most people find the Real Time Ougis slightly bad due to the length. But they'll slowly warming up to it. But I think it's great, kinda reminds me of Street Fighters 4 when a Ultra is launched. Keeps the fast combat still in place.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

I love it, keeps the pace. Besides, cutscenes are cool for what, the first week? And then they're tedious and you want to turn them off.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I love it, keeps the pace. Besides, cutscenes are cool for what, the first week? And then they're tedious and you want to turn them off.



Me too, in Storm 1, those Ougis were 20-21 seconds long. At first they are epic and great! But become real boring for me after the 14-19th time of watching them. I find this alot better, Ougis are now quick and straight to the point while still looking awesome and destructive.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2010)

This will give it  more realistic feeling, finally.

Jutsu clashing with an Ougi.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait. 
I think what people should be talking about instead of ougis is the part of the interview where elemental attacks would come into play depending on the type of stage you play on.

Hoping this comes into play in online/versus mode. 
Dont crush my hopes and dreams man. :ho


----------



## Rannic (Jul 22, 2010)

Exactly, I wonder how that feature will play out.


----------



## destinator (Jul 22, 2010)

A few new screens.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice find, destinator.

Their giving Naruto and Sasuke a good fight scene, I see.


----------



## NarutoUzumaki kun (Jul 22, 2010)

here's a few cool video's


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Gd9Ak2G4k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7jz8eYfbX0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2010)

Epic videos man.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks again destinator.


----------



## Blatman (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if Team Ougi's are still in? If they are i dont really care about the change in the Ougi's but it doesnt look like there will be team ones, has this been confirmed?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 22, 2010)

Lars knows Chidori?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Lars knows Chidori?


Speaking of, whatever happened to characters learning other peoples jutsu?


----------



## Rannic (Jul 22, 2010)

Are talking about the Sharingan awakening in the older games?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2010)

No, but I wonder about that too.

What I meant was you could learn Jutsu from certain characters, and equip it on others, like Naruto having Dynamic Entry.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> No, but I wonder about that too.
> 
> What I meant was you could learn Jutsu from certain characters, and equip it on others, like Naruto having Dynamic Entry.



What? when was this said?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What? when was this said?


It wasn't, it was in the older games.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Jul 22, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Does anyone know if Team Ougi's are still in? If they are i dont really care about the change in the Ougi's but it doesnt look like there will be team ones, has this been confirmed?



Yes, Team Ougis are infact in.

Orochimaru was about to do his own but the Jiraiya player blocked it. But it seems it can only be used while in Storm mode and it seems it can only be used once every Storm mode. If the attack is blocked then the Storm guage goes out completely,

*Note:*

1. Whenever a Ougi is about to be used the screen becomes darken, and like Storm 1 the character has a large aura of chakra all around them. When Naruto did his Rasen Shuriken Ougi, the screen darken and his body had that large chakra aura around him as he launched it. 



The same also happened when Orochimaru was getting ready to launch his Ougi.




2. When Orochimaru was getting ready to unleash his Team Ougi, his body had that same large chakra aura.



And when he launched it, the screen darken.



However, when it was blocked by Jiraiya, Orochimaru's Storm Guage went out completely. Thus along with the player's ability to use a Team Ougi, most likely until the player can achieve Storm mode again.



*Edit:* Also when a character launches their Ougi the game pauses to show the Offensive player launching the Ultimate. As a focus kind of view point before resuming the game itself.

So there's your answer. Team Ougis are indeed in. Though it makes me wonder if there will be "personal" Team Ougis depending on the main selected character and the support choosen. Like Naruto and Jiraiya or Sasuke and Itachi.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 22, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Bikini atl with every female would be nice.


 
Very, very nice... except for Chiyo, that would be very, very bad. lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Very, very nice... except for Chiyo, that would be very, very bad. lol.


She can just get thicker clothing. :ho


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 23, 2010)

What moves has Orochimaru been seen using?



Sephiroth said:


> I also hope Kakazu has a alternate outfit to fight with his Akatsuki outfit.


 
Yeah, hopefully. I like him without it, but I also like him with it; and he'd be the only Alatsuki without a cloak which looks off.

Speaking of Kakuzu, I hopefull not all of his combos involve him whipping the opponent with his tendrils.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

Orochimaru.. man he looks sick. His gameplay type is vastly different and really, quite awesome. Cannot wait to play as him.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 23, 2010)

Do the characters have multiple Ougi's? Maybe they have a couple ones that are secondary...and then one that actually is cinematic?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah I hope Kakuzu has an alt with his cloak on as well.

I'm also hoping Orochimaru gets an Akatsuki cloak alt as well. :ho

Personally, I think it'd be awesome if everyone got at least 1 alt costume, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 23, 2010)

Hopefully it's not all different colors.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 23, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> It doesn't take much effort to understand and realize that those were Ougis.
> 
> And there is clear proof from CC2 themselves.
> 
> ...



The point about long Ougis for online makes great sense, I suppose. I for one, never really got tired of the long Ougis, though, to be honest.

Nevertheless, the real-time Ougis does feel much more realistic.

Well, I'll forgive them if they include Shodaime and Nidaime right away, and do a good job with SM Jiraiya, Naruto, and Minato. 




UltimateDeadpool said:


> Very, very nice... except for Chiyo, that would be very, very bad. lol.



Terrible mental imagery there. 



saiya-jin said:


> Do the characters have multiple Ougi's? Maybe they have a couple ones that are secondary...and then one that actually is cinematic?



Doesn't look to be the case at the moment...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2010)

I want to see if they keep Hidan super loyal to the rules of the anime/manga universe.
How was his curse and awakening done in other games?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 23, 2010)

Can we expect more of these Character "guides"?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey, somebody said more stuff coming soon.

7/23/10 Blog Update



We'll be getting two Storm 2 Articles in the Weekly Shonen Jump July 26th.

Check the Weekly Shonen Jump Issue 34! ！ ! 2010/07/23 2010/07/23 佐々木プロデューサー Sasaki Producer 
来週発売（7月26日）の週刊少年ジャンプ３４号にナルティメットストーム２の記事が掲載され ます。 Released next week (July 26) will be published two articles Narutimettosutomu 34 issue of Weekly Shonen Jump. 

メインモードのアドベンチャーで、 The main adventure mode, 
「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－」の世界をいろいろ遊べます。 "NARUTO-Naruto -" play a different world. 
その一部を紹介しちゃいます。 Introduced me feel part of it. 

さらにＷＪ、ＶＪ、ＳＱ３誌合同プレゼント企画の応募券②が付いてます。 In addition WJ, VJ, SQ3 I apply for tickets with the present plan joint ② magazine. 
今週号の応募券と来週号の応募券の「計２枚」を貼って応募しましょう。 Tickets and entry tickets to next week's issue of applicants this week's issue, "two meter" We stuck to the applicant. 

あと、 弊社ホームページの特設コーナーにて、 Later, special section of our website at 
「先行披露会」の募集を開始してます！ "Performed prior meeting," I started looking for? ！ ! 

いち早く対戦試遊台で遊べるチャンスですので、 So the first chance to play one game 試遊, 
皆さんどしどし応募ください！ Please apply for your outing! ！ ! ！ ! ！ ! ！ !

Yay!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I want to see if they keep Hidan super loyal to the rules of the anime/manga universe.
> How was his curse and awakening done in other games?



No idea, but in my opinion the best way to do him is to have his awakening mode him drawing the marking on the ground, and then his jutsu attack while he stands on the marking should be him hurting himself, whereas it becomes his regular jutsu attack when he's not on it, plus he looks all black with the skeleton and all that jazz. 

In my opinion, at least.

Then again, in my opinion, they should make a roster that doesn't suck balls either. Hell, I might just be biased.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 23, 2010)

Goddamn my favorite character plays like a beast!


----------



## serger989 (Jul 23, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Yep I'm from DBZCC (R.I.P.), I'm also on here and



lol DBZSC was my first forum  (Stuck to in game chat, IRC and clan Teamspeak channels prior) then I came here in 04  ... So long ago... ah 007 Vegeta, Superman, Flugigo (or w/e), True, etc cool peeps.

I like how the ougi's are FAST, I can't wait to see a zimming fuuton rasenshuriken busting through a technique in a clash as it flies from Naruto's hand in Sage mode >< (if it can be done), that would be freaking awesome, actually I wonder if there will be any power struggles in this game? There weren't too many in the last one but a kaiten vs rasengan was really cool when it happened!


----------



## Rannic (Jul 23, 2010)

I wonder what Neji's ougi is?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 23, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I wonder what Neji's ougi is?


It's too godly for words.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Jul 23, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Do the characters have multiple Ougi's? Maybe they have a couple ones that are secondary...and then one that actually is cinematic?



Yeah I believe characters will have multiple Ougis.
In the Sasuke vs. Naruto gameplay video, and in the other videos.
The character's chakra bar had a Ougi marking, telling the player how chakra they need in order to unleash the ultimate jutsu.

When Sasuke Awakened his Ougi marking was still there, same with Asuma when he Awakened.

Of course I think it's been said in a interview that only some characters will have more Ougis. *shrugs*

Even though that some Characters will most likely have 1 Ougi, at least they can pull off Team Ougis. So that's pretty much 2 Ougis for them, and a extra Ougi for the others who have 2 Ougis.

Hopefully CC2 will open up a character section soon on their website, and I hope the Adventure Mode Scans coming out soon will show Naruto, Sasuke and Jiraiya's own Story.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2010)

Where is the Ougi Marker?


----------



## Tormentor000 (Jul 23, 2010)

It's undernearth the chakra bar, somewhat in the middle. But like Storm 1, depending on the character and what state they are in, the marking is either almost at the very end of the chakra bar or in the middle at some longer length.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 23, 2010)

Will they ever release Storm 1 for the 360?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 23, 2010)

I wonder if the awakenings actually make a difference in how the character plays.

Like Asuma with the chakra blades, Kakazu with his masks. CS2 sasuke ect.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> It's undernearth the chakra bar, somewhat in the middle. But like Storm 1, depending on the character and what state they are in, the marking is either almost at the very end of the chakra bar or in the middle at some longer length.



Im not seeing it, I thought there was none.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 23, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Will they ever release Storm 1 for the 360?



I doubt it.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 23, 2010)

Is it me, or in those battle videos did the health go from green directly to red?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I wonder if the awakenings actually make a difference in how the character plays.
> 
> Like Asuma with the chakra blades, Kakazu with his masks. CS2 sasuke ect.



To come back on that, I'm especially curious with Hinata's. And of course her Ougi, but that will be a Bijuu fist preformed in a epic way. 



Kakashi Sensei said:


> Is it me, or in those battle videos did the health go from green directly to red?



That means that they cut some parts of the fight. /stating the obvious


----------



## Tormentor000 (Jul 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> To come back on that, I'm especially curious with Hinata's. And of course her Ougi, but that will be a Bijuu fist preformed in a epic way.
> 
> 
> 
> That means that they cut some parts of the fight. /stating the obvious



In Storm 1 whenever a certain character Awakens like Naruto into OTK form, they do play and attack different. Same goes for Sasuke.

So it's most likely the same will happen in Storm 2, since when Sasuke when into CS2. He was able to fire target sinking phenoix flower jutsu, and he was able to use Dark Chidori but in a more aerial type of fashion.

Asuma in his Awakening he was more fearsome and straight forward with his chakra blades, unlike his base form who's straight forward but more steady in some sense.

Hinata, her Awakening will of course by Byakugan, and maybe with those Two Lions around her hands and use them for combos. And her finisher could very well be a more powerful version of the jutsu. Or that 64 palm guard sphere. Just speculation :3


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That means that they cut some parts of the fight. /stating the obvious



Sure its obvious that the matches were cut, but that doesn't explain why a 3rd health bar was missing. 
These recent videos are almost complete fights with barely anything being cut out.

Either damage handicap can effect the health bars now, they put an option on how much health you can start with, the health bars have more health per bar this time around, or they just lowered everyones health.
-or the game is just still BETA.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 23, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> In Storm 1 whenever a certain character Awakens like Naruto into OTK form, they do play and attack different. Same goes for Sasuke.
> 
> So it's most likely the same will happen in Storm 2, since when Sasuke when into CS2. He was able to fire target sinking phenoix flower jutsu, and he was able to use Dark Chidori but in a more aerial type of fashion.
> 
> ...



I think her Awakening could be THE Bijuu fist. Seeing how they used it in 166.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2010)

It would kick ass if there is choosable awakenings.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> It would kick ass if there is choosable awakenings.



Naruto had 2 in Accel 3. So it could be very possible.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Naruto had 2 in Accel 3. So it could be very possible.



Really? Awesome!


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Im not seeing it, I thought there was none.



I think it's flames. They go below and above the health bar. Jiraiya's has already been used and Orochimaru's is still there.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 23, 2010)

This game looks pretty promising.


----------



## destinator (Jul 24, 2010)

Next weeks scan, sadly very small for now. But not that much to see anyway.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> This game looks pretty promising.



I completely agree with you.

Although I am curious about the Adventure Mode scans, maybe they'll show all three story modes and their final boss within each and every one of them.

Like Naruto, Final Boss=Pain
Sasuke, Final Boss=Killerbee
Jiraiya, Final boss=Pain

Edit: nevermind lol, Thanks des!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 24, 2010)

destinator said:


> Next weeks scan, sadly very small for now. But not that much to see anyway.


They sure love showing off Naruto's FRS, huh?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 24, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> Yeah I believe characters will have multiple Ougis.
> In the Sasuke vs. Naruto gameplay video, and in the other videos.
> The character's chakra bar had a Ougi marking, telling the player how chakra they need in order to unleash the ultimate jutsu.
> 
> ...



Come to think of it, it'll kick ass to see a Cho Oodama Rasengan real-time, but what about some other Ougis(assuming they exist)? 

Some would definitely look better in cutscenes, I figure... wonder how they'll work out all the Ougis real-time. 



Tormentor000 said:


> I completely agree with you.
> 
> Although I am curious about the Adventure Mode scans, maybe they'll show all three story modes and their final boss within each and every one of them.
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see how they make Jiraiya VS Pain. It was one of my personal favourite fights.



destinator said:


> Next weeks scan, sadly very small for now. But not that much to see anyway.



Doesn't look like there's much new information. Seems like Story Mode Naruto?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep story mode, yay!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 24, 2010)

How would Krinn be done? I don't want it to be done as a cut scene ougi, I want it to be badass, like shoot a fireball in the sky, and while you fight, the area gets stormy, and when it's ready and your alive, you can fire it whenever.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 24, 2010)

That sounds cool but probably won't happen.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, oh well.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 24, 2010)

theres suppose to be 2 scans


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 24, 2010)

I hope they're in better quality than what we have so far... I'm new by the way, obviously...


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 24, 2010)

Their come soon enough, guys.


----------



## destinator (Jul 24, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> theres suppose to be 2 scans



Since when? Only one was announced in the last blog entry and thats the one I posted!?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 24, 2010)

destinator said:


> Since when? Only one was announced in the last blog entry and thats the one I posted!?










> Released next week (July 26) will be published* two articles Narutimettosutomu 34 issue of Weekly Shonen Jump.*
> 
> The main adventure mode,
> "NARUTO-Naruto -" play a different world.
> ...




2 Articles = 2 scans ?!?


----------



## destinator (Jul 24, 2010)

That is a error of google translate. 



> 来週発売（7月26日）の週刊少年ジャンプ３４号に
> ナルティメットストーム２の記事が掲載されます。



Basically says that that in next weeks jump issue 34 which will be released on the 26th of july thre will be a new article on Narutimate Storm 2.

Google took the 2 of Narutimate Storm and attached it to the article count ^^


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 24, 2010)

destinator said:


> That is a error of google translate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh damn ok thanks


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2010)

Can anyone describe the newest scan to me? Sadly, I cannot make out anything.


----------



## destinator (Jul 24, 2010)

The scan highlights the story mode.

We see Naruto in front of Konoha's gate, in the streets and in a shop. Also seems like a forest picture and one in a desert or some road.

Bottom has the thing about the preorder gift and a screen of the demo (together with the "annoucement" of the demo).


----------



## Miss Rose (Jul 24, 2010)

_Confirmed Characters_

    Naruto Uzumaki (Four Tails Mode; Sage Mode)
    Kakashi Hatake (Sharingan Mode)
    Sakura Haruno
    Sai
    Yamato
    Might Guy
    Tenten
    Rock Lee
    Neji Hyūga (Byakugan Mode)
    Asuma Sarutobi (Flying Swallow Mode)
    Ino Yamanaka
    Shikamaru Nara
    Chōji Akimichi
    Kiba Inuzuka
    Tsunade
    Jiraiya (Sage Mode)
    Minato Namikaze
    Chiyo (With Mother and Father)
    Gaara
    Itachi Uchiha (Mangekyō Sharingan; Susanoo)
    Kisame Hoshigaki
    Deidara
    Sasori (With Third Kazekage; True Form)
    Hidan (Jashin Ritual Mode)
    Kakuzu (Four Hearts Mode)
    Pain
    Konan
    Sasuke Uchiha (Curse Mark Stage 2; Mangekyō Sharingan)
    Suigetsu Hōzuki
    Karin
    Jūgo (Curse Mark)
    Orochimaru
    Killer Bee
    Lars Alexandersson




Hope this helps


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2010)

Lars sucks in tekken 6!!!


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 24, 2010)

You can play as Asuma and Shikamaru in free roam?


----------



## destinator (Jul 24, 2010)

Apparently you will controll different characters throughout the story (which kinda makes sense even if the main story focuses on Naruto).


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Sure its obvious that the matches were cut, but that doesn't explain why a 3rd health bar was missing.
> These recent videos are almost complete fights with barely anything being cut out.
> 
> Either damage handicap can effect the health bars now, they put an option on how much health you can start with, the health bars have more health per bar this time around, or they just lowered everyones health.
> -or the game is just still BETA.



Its the third option. If you look closely at the vids, you could see that.

1. Characters actually have a little more health this time around, compared to UNS

2. Ougi and jutsu dmg is less than UNs1. IN UNS1, Ougis would take away one bar of health, while in this game it seems that it takes close to half of a full health bar.



As far as the Scan goes

If you goes look closely, you could see a Rock Lee vs Naruto fight. In this, seems like there are no supports shown. Either

1.* This is a story mode fight between Lee vs Naruto(maybe generic fight?)*

OR

2. *You can actually decide if you want supports or not in battle.*

Im just hoping its the latter..


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 24, 2010)

Miss Rose said:


> _Confirmed Characters_
> 
> Naruto Uzumaki (Four Tails Mode; Sage Mode)
> Kakashi Hatake (Sharingan Mode)
> ...



Could you please stop adding Lars? Hes only comfermed to Preorders. Not all of us are preordering.


----------



## destinator (Jul 24, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Could you please stop adding Lars? Hes only comfermed to Preorders. Not all of us are preordering.



Since when? It was confirmed that Lars is unlocked from the beginning of the game in one of the recent interviews so why would he suddenly be a preorder gift...?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 24, 2010)

destinator said:


> Since when? It was confirmed that Lars is unlocked from the beginning of the game in one of the recent interviews so why would he suddenly be a preorder gift...?



Really? I thought it was confirmed when he was announced that he was a preorder gift...



On a side note, thanks for the scans. Not exactly any mindblowing information, but nonetheless appreciable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 24, 2010)

the characters following you and the free roam style remind me of FF8.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2010)

destinator said:


> The scan highlights the story mode.
> 
> We see Naruto in front of Konoha's gate, in the streets and in a shop. Also seems like a forest picture and one in a desert or some road.
> 
> Bottom has the thing about the preorder gift and a screen of the demo (together with the "annoucement" of the demo).



Thanks again desintator, I really appreciate it.


----------



## lo0p (Jul 24, 2010)

Miss Rose said:


> _Confirmed Characters_
> 
> Naruto Uzumaki (Four Tails Mode; Sage Mode)
> Kakashi Hatake (Sharingan Mode)
> ...



No Anko or Shizune?  Damn, they're probably banished to 'support character only' hell again


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

lo0p said:


> No Anko or Shizune?  Damn, they're probably banished to 'support character only' hell again



Good. They're useless characters only taking up slots, to be honest.

I think we should get the chuunin that help fight the zombie brothers, that'd be awesome.


----------



## lo0p (Jul 24, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> As far as the Scan goes
> 
> If you goes look closely, you could see a Rock Lee vs Naruto fight. In this, seems like there are no supports shown. Either
> 
> ...



I've pretty much given up all hope of optional support characters.  And since that scan was showcasing the story mode, I'm sure it was a story battle.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 24, 2010)

MS81 said:


> Lars sucks in tekken 6!!!



he is actually top tier in tekken 6 but i never really liked him myself. felt as much out of place in tekken as in this game.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You can play as Asuma and Shikamaru in free roam?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Storm 1's Story Mode featured missions where the player would use different characters.

Neji vs. Sound 4 - stuff like that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Klue said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Storm 1's Story Mode featured missions where the player would use different characters.
> 
> Neji vs. Sound 4 - stuff like that.



I thought the Sound IV weren't included in Storm 1?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 24, 2010)

Klue said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Storm 1's Story Mode featured missions where the player would use different characters.
> 
> Neji vs. Sound 4 - stuff like that.



In battle mode yes, not free roam.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I thought the Sound IV weren't included in Storm 1?



Kimimaro with the Sound 4 as support.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh, I see. Neji fought Kimimaro... That would really, seriously piss me off.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 24, 2010)

So far the story mode looks 100% better compared to the first game. Looking foward to it.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 24, 2010)

Story Mode looks pretty cool from the scans. I wonder why Naruto is fighting Lee.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 24, 2010)

Let's hope they don't cut corners this time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2010)

Bah, ougi's plz  i don't mind having a button mash battle online


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 24, 2010)

That's thing I'm hoping they don't do, and that's cut corners. 

Just in case, here's a clearer version of the new scan.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 24, 2010)

I hope we get more gameplay vids of other characters.(Mainly Neji Lee and Gai)


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 24, 2010)

We're supposed to get videos like we got a few days ago, each month till release. The fights with, Sasuke vs Naruto, Jiraiya vs Orochimaru, and the fight with Asuma and Kakazu. More of that is to come next month.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> We're supposed to get videos like we got a few days ago, each month till release. The fights with, Sasuke vs Naruto, Jiraiya vs Orochimaru, and the fight with Asuma and Kakazu. More of that is to come next month.



Can you provide proof of this epic claim?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 24, 2010)

Klue said:


> Can you provide proof of this epic claim?



Yes, please do. i would like proof as well.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 24, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> We're supposed to get videos like we got a few days ago, each month till release. The fights with, Sasuke vs Naruto, Jiraiya vs Orochimaru, and the fight with Asuma and Kakazu. More of that is to come next month.



I hope this is true EOP, because those battle were epic especially Orochimaru vs Jiraiya.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 24, 2010)

I forgot where I heard it, but I'll go look for it.

Edit: It's on the official Japanese site's developer blog.

Here is the crappy translation from google


> The much-loved legend planning Narutimettosutomu previous
> "V joint project Narutimettosutomusupesharu image jump" of
> "2" edition, published from July 21.
> 
> ...



Direct link.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 24, 2010)

Is there still local 4 player?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 24, 2010)

I think it's pretty doubtful it's going to be 4 player able. As the last one was also 2 player only, as far as I know.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 24, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I forgot where I heard it, but I'll go look for it.
> 
> Edit: It's on the official Japanese site's developer blog.
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 24, 2010)

Too bad it won't happen, but it would be interesting to have Pre-TS characters facing thier Post-TS selfs.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Awesome, thanks!


No problem.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't w8 to see Killa bee.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 24, 2010)

That's what we need a killer bee scan.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 24, 2010)

It would be cool if they decided to show him in a gameplay video or the next trailer. But first, he has to appear in a scan as they usualyl make trailers based on the scans we get.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome, more videos please!

I'm actually very _very_ keen on seeing The Yellow Flash in a video. Killer Bee too. I'll be happy enough with scans of the two of them, though. 



I'm really wondering how Ougis will work now. The animations are barely that different from normal Jutsus... and generally, Ougis need more epic animations. I can't imagine Kirin real-time...


And there goes my hopes of seeing SM Jiraiya's Ougis being the Frogs' Genjutsu, since that's impossible to achieve without an extremely elaborate Ougi.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 24, 2010)

Im just pumped for the Demo.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think ougi's are going to be a problem. Seeing as they didn't show us the full version of any of the ougi's that were shown in those gameplay videos. I would hold off on that one.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 25, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I don't think ougi's are going to be a problem. Seeing as they didn't show us the full version of any of the ougi's that were shown in those gameplay videos. I would hold off on that one.



Pardon me if I am mistaken, but I thought Fuuton Rasenshuriken, Kakuzu's blast and Orochimaru's finishing blows were their Ougis. o.O


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 25, 2010)

^Possible but seems more like a special attack, because Neji had something like that in the first game [the scene and all].


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

No it was confirmed that those are the Ougis, with the flames, and with the description of Kakuzu's Ougi, those are definitely it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2010)

Honestly, i don't care much if that is the Ougi setup. I can live with it.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

Those were ougi's, but there were parts they cut out in the videos. I think that's what I said... or meant to say haha.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 25, 2010)

It's tolerable, I prefer it this way, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

I honestly don't have a problem with it either. I'm fine either way it goes.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 25, 2010)

A few little bits from a guy who went to Comic-con


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Bl4ckfire said:
			
		

> Since I went to Comic-Con I had the chance to talk the guys at Bandai Namco, and since I've been following this board for a while now, I asked some questions about the game.
> 
> 1) I asked how Pain would play in vs. He confirmed that Pain only takes up one character slot. You play as God Path and the other Paths are incorporated into his moveset. So no controlling Animal Path or the robot Path separately.
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 



Also seems like 6 tails in




Proof?
Well, at least that he attended


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://m822.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Bl4ckfire_CJ/1280044420.jpg.html?pbauth=1_uLEBonVPfaLdh1h3YMYz2a3D%2FDOcFcLpntoICSV3zfipsZcn3ZcxEPHmboGw1KXWvNCvtHaThzsdd95mIdOvhhI6JkSWd%2FTc75zCUTpYsKXptQlEOX2UC%2FVUm8I3snUl0RFAuxT9eWl98PCnSIuaXoL726I2IMMikcYLYmWI2NI%3D
---
Xbox 360 GT: Cameron CJ




It's up to you if you want to believe, but the dude seems like a genuine guy


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

The thing about Pain has me having second thoughts about that statement. Reasson for that being, we have seen four of the paths in fights. So I don't know...


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd say boss fights work a bit differently, so I can see how Pain would only take up one spot on the roster if that were the case.  Boss characters probably have different access/work a bit differently than they would normally (as in when you're playing them).

Nice info though--and it's nice to hear support can be turned off if need be.  Everyone was on the fence about it, so hopefully that puts that little gripe to rest.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Awesome, more videos please!
> 
> I'm actually very _very_ keen on seeing The Yellow Flash in a video. Killer Bee too. I'll be happy enough with scans of the two of them, though.
> 
> ...



wait... so you mean to tell me that the ougi's ain't like storm 1???


----------



## Firaea (Jul 25, 2010)

Si Style said:


> A few little bits from a guy who went to Comic-con
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds fairly genuine if you ask me. Especially since hitherto, Killer Bee's confirmation was through some inaugural English thing. I'd figure the Japanese side actually wanted to keep it a secret, probably.

Plus finally, no more compulsory supports! It always irritated me somewhat.

The Pain thing, however, sounds somewhat... hmm, doubtable. I'm not sure how that works out, since every character generally has like, a very limited set of moves. How does all six Paths feature in the skillset?


And if 6tk's really in, I'd fangasm. 



MS81 said:


> wait... so you mean to tell me that the ougi's ain't like storm 1???



Unfortunately, yeah. Check the videos out.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 25, 2010)

MS81 said:


> wait... so you mean to tell me that the ougi's ain't like storm 1???



We've assumed it's to keep the battle flowing and to keep online durable.

However, there is an interview that says by punching in different combination you get different ougis; so maybe we're given shorter sequences but more techniques?

However...we've now see ougis and there are no button combination inputs, so they might be talking about the story mode.

These are endless looping questions; its best not to dwell in case your mind falls in on itself like a dying star.


----------



## lo0p (Jul 25, 2010)

Si Style said:


> A few little bits from a guy who went to Comic-con
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that post on Gamefaqs too.  I don't doubt that the guy went to CC or that he talked to a NB rep.  What I'm worried about is the credibility of the info he was given.  

If you read the whole thread, you'll see another guy saying he asked NB reps some questions too.  He couldn't post any pics but he seemed to know details only someone who went to the NB booth could know.  He asked about Killer Bee too and the rep flat out told him KB was in.  Why would one rep tell this guy that KB was in but another rep be so dodgy about the info to Bl4ckfire?  

Anyways, I'm hoping it's all true because the only reservation I had about this game was the support characters and having true 1v1 battles outside story mode.


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 25, 2010)

finally a good naruto game for the 360 : D


----------



## MS81 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Awesome, more videos please!
> 
> I'm actually very _very_ keen on seeing The Yellow Flash in a video. Killer Bee too. I'll be happy enough with scans of the two of them, though.
> 
> ...



nah bro, I think it's the same as Storm1. did the developers says ougi's will be different??


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2010)

so the 6 tails is confirmed awesome


----------



## Si Style (Jul 25, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> so the 6 tails is confirmed awesome



No, nothing is confirmed until you see it. This is leap of faith conjecture.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't see why 6TK wouldn't be in if they have a working 4TK in the game already.
Well im not saying 4TK isn't going to be cheap and broken. 

TS Naruto Costume --> 4TK Awakening
Sage Naruto Costume --> 6TK Awakening


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 25, 2010)

I could see KN6 being a bit too much of a beast.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

I just wanna se all that was said for myself, to confirm it with my own two eyes. That's the way I like to do things.

I'm looking most forward to checking out the ability to turn off supports.

Also looking forward to checking out Pain a little more, to understand what's going on with that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2010)

UndisclosedTalent said:


> finally a good naruto game for the 360 : D



.....

Rise of a ninja was awesome


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 25, 2010)

If any of this is official..
Did the guy actually say "Yes, there is an option to turn off supports for a versus match" ?
Turning off supports may not even be an option. Mabey the guy meant, "yes, supports can be turned off" as in for specific fights in the story mode like in Ninja Storm 1.

In My Humble Opinion 
All it will do is take substance away from the game during fights and make it less visual, which is what a huge part of this game is made of.

Why do people want the option?
It would only take away depth from the fighting system, not add it.
Sure some people want to re-create a fight from the anime, but now CC2 took care of that with their new story mode.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

Some people just one a one on one with the computer, when not playing against friends. When playing against friends, both parties can just agree not to use support. But we're all different and think different things. Such as not having to pick support characters making things better for a one on one, and others believe it takes away from the game. We all have different points of view, one of the great things about having individuality. ^^


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 25, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> .....
> 
> Rise of a ninja was awesome



You clearly have low standards.


----------



## lo0p (Jul 25, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> If any of this is official..
> Did the guy actually say "Yes, there is an option to turn off supports for a versus match" ?
> Turning off supports may not even be an option. Mabey the guy meant, "yes, supports can be turned off" as in for specific fights in the story mode like in Ninja Storm 1.



That's why I won't be too surprised if some of the stuff the NB reps are telling people aren't actually true, like the optional support characters.  A few of the inconsistencies make me think they might not have been prepared for every single question that they could be asked.  



> In My Humble Opinion
> All it will do is take substance away from the game during fights and make it less visual, which is what a huge part of this game is made of.
> 
> Why do people want the option?
> ...



IMO: if you don't have support characters to depend on, chakra use and conservation becomes a lot more important and mix-ups and setups during combat are more challenging.  So in my opinion, it doesn't take away from the depth but actually adds to it.  No more 'easy buttons' to get you out of tough situations.  

Best of all, no more support character spam


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You clearly have low standards.



Clearly you have no taste


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2010)

Si Style said:


> A few little bits from a guy who went to Comic-con
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If any one thing from that should be true, i want the Pein tidbit to be true, we don't need more Pein bodies filling up our fucking roster. Keep it to Deva please.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 25, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Clearly you have no taste



Not for bad games.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

Not that it's any of my business... But why insult someone for liking something YOU thought was bad? Just wondering...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Not for bad games.



or good games ether apperantlly


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You clearly have low standards.



 Broken bond had its good points. From what I saw from videos and comments on storm it didn't seem to take any real skill to play the game. To play Broken Bond online and win you had to have a bit of skill.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 25, 2010)

Broken Bond also had Zabuza and Haku, which makes it > Storm 1.

Just sayingggg.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 25, 2010)

lo0p said:


> That's why I won't be too surprised if some of the stuff the NB reps are telling people aren't actually true, like the optional support characters.  A few of the inconsistencies make me think they might not have been prepared for every single question that they could be asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thats true.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

It was a big mistake not to have, Haku and Zabuza in Storm 1. Hopefully no mistakes of that nature are in Storm 2. 

And the other bad thing was not having the Sound 4 non-playable.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 25, 2010)

I wanna see some team ougis.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

We almost saw a team something in the, Orochimaru vs Jiraiya gameplay video.

Edit:Looks like there may be another scan. Here's a quote from the Japanese site.



> *Released next week (July 26) issue of Weekly Shonen Jump 34
> Narutimettosutomu two articles will be posted. *
> 
> The main adventure mode,
> ...



Unless I'm mistaken... One way to find out is to wait till later today or till Monday. But, the scan we got yesterday is likely the one for Monday. So no one get your hopes up.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 25, 2010)

Is this the article from 07/23/2010 or is this a new one?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Is this the article from 07/23/2010 or is this a new one?


Yea. But I was looking at the fact it says we're getting two. But then looking at the scan again I see that it's two pages that only looks like one article, but that might be it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea i hope there is more info on the story mode.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm looking for the same thing. Most of all, visual confirmation of the info the guy from Comic Con posted.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Jul 25, 2010)

With all the Minato related content being shown, Movie and Anime Arc perhaps we'll see a glimpse of the Yellow Flash before release?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 25, 2010)

don't know if these been posted yet, but here you go anyways


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

I've seen that before but, I never get tired of looknig at it.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 25, 2010)

On previous pages I saw alot of talk about ninja storm 3. Is it comfirmed that they're doing it or is it all "what if" talk?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2010)

They'll do it. Even without confirmation, anyone can tell that Storm 3 will happen.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope Jiraiya is a badass in Sage Mode. He was kinda lame in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope the same thing for Jiraiya. He was a big mess in Storm 1, I played as him a few times and all I liked was his ougi, for the most part. This time he has Sage Mode, I hope that contributes to his speed and such.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2010)

If they are adding KN4 (Kyuubi Naruto 4 tails), they *have* to include and confirm as well KN6 in the Pain fight. The appereance of the 6 tails was one of the most important twists/peaks/climaxes of the battle against Pain. 

We the players deserve to play and enjoy of that awesomeness. 



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> They'll do it. Even without confirmation, anyone can tell that Storm 3 will happen.



Indeed. Though judging by the manga?s current lenght and how much this game is covering, something tells me it is gonna be a very short game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2010)

I think it's possible (if CC follows the two year cycle anyway) that Naruto will end before Storm 3 gets released. I'm judging by events that we have a year, maybe 2 before Naruto finishes up. If that occurs, then we're looking at a decent length game i'd say. Kage Summit gives us alot to go on and the upcoming 4th Shinobi World War will (hopefully) give us that much more.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 25, 2010)

So, can you completely turn off supports this time?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

From the info we got, apparently we can. But I would wait for visual or official confirmation. But, it seems pretty likely so far.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 25, 2010)

All I want now is 6KN and a stage made like 167 was, with water and stuff. That would be epic as hell. Oh yeah, and at least decent free roaming within the story mode. I hope that info. is right, it at least seems good, but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> So, can you completely turn off supports this time?


I hope so, because having to select them was annoying. Sometimes I want to be fighting just one character without support to make it more epic.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 26, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> From the info we got, apparently we can. But I would wait for visual or official confirmation. But, it seems pretty likely so far.



Excellent.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I hope so, because having to select them was annoying. Sometimes I want to be fighting just one character without support to make it more epic.


I hear you on that... Sometimes I didn't wanna pick support at all and just wanted to get the fight going.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 26, 2010)

lo0p said:


> IMO: if you don't have support characters to depend on, chakra use and conservation becomes a lot more important and mix-ups and setups during combat are more challenging.  So in my opinion, it doesn't take away from the depth but actually adds to it.  No more 'easy buttons' to get you out of tough situations.
> 
> Best of all, no more support character spam



My sentiments exactly. When I played Storm 1, sometimes I'd like to create imaginary situations/battles for the lulz, such as Jiraiya VS Itachi. Supports kinda ruin that.



SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> With all the Minato related content being shown, Movie and Anime Arc perhaps we'll see a glimpse of the Yellow Flash before release?



I really hope so. I love that badass guy. 



Empath Of Pain said:


> Yea. But I was looking at the fact it says we're getting two. But then looking at the scan again I see that it's two pages that only looks like one article, but that might be it.



Destinator said it was a mistranslation. It's Storm 2, and one article, not two articles, apparently.



Empath Of Pain said:


> I hope the same thing for Jiraiya. He was a big mess in Storm 1, I played as him a few times and all I liked was his ougi, for the most part. This time he has Sage Mode, I hope that contributes to his speed and such.



Agreed. I intend to main him for Storm 2, and I sure as hell don't wish him to be as messed up as he was in Storm 1. Even in Accel 3, his Sage Mode wasn't all that fantastic... this game had better do a good job with him. 

SM Jiraiya is, after all, one of the major part 2 powerhouses and my personal favourite character. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If they are adding KN4 (Kyuubi Naruto 4 tails), they *have* to include and confirm as well KN6 in the Pain fight. The appereance of the 6 tails was one of the most important twists/peaks/climaxes of the battle against Pain.
> 
> We the players deserve to play and enjoy of that awesomeness.



Indeed.



Now then, I'm still hoping for Hashirama, Tobirama and possibly Hiruzen. That'd please me greatly.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

> Destinator said it was a mistranslation. It's Storm 2, and one article, not two articles, apparently.


Oh, okay. Thanks for clearing that up.



> Agreed. I intend to main him for Storm 2, and I sure as hell don't wish him to be as messed up as he was in Storm 1. Even in Accel 3, his Sage Mode wasn't all that fantastic... this game had better do a good job with him.
> 
> SM Jiraiya is, after all, one of the major part 2 powerhouses and my personal favourite character.


I think they have pumped Jiraiya way up over his UNH3 Sage Mode self, it sucked in that game. But so far from trailers and such, looks to be pretty epic. i hope it's not false advertising because, I look forward to playing as him and I wanna enjoy it.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 26, 2010)

I believe Japan gets the demo on the 29th. You guys have your Japanese accounts ready?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> I believe Japan gets the demo on the 29th. You guys have your Japanese accounts ready?



Yep, im ready.


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> So, can you completely turn off supports this time?



That would be nice, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 26, 2010)

This game is confirmed for Co-op local only right?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 26, 2010)

^What would the Co-op be like?


----------



## slickcat (Jul 26, 2010)

from my analysis of the game, It seems that Ougis are now real time as well as the fact that it still looks like theres only one Special attack for each character, I m hoping the combos have increased from the last time because I ll be ify about the game.

It looks like a STORM 1 remake again with just new characters and movesets, there might not be any more wall battles. And I dont like the fact that FRS seems almost invincible to dodge upclose. Jiraiya still plays as slow as b4 and it seems when the storm guage is full you can use your team for a special move, though it doesn't look fleshed out. Hopefully when the demo is out someone would be able to confirm my suspicions. And the support characters still seem to be stagnant, I prefer playing without supports,they truly interrupt combos. I hope I m wrong


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

I would wait for the final version of the game to come out to see how much has changed up close. Hard to tell anything from cut-short fights like we got of Orochimaru vs Jiraiya and such. But, from what I can tell, things have changed for the better. New stages, new characters (a lot of new ones.), new moves, more of those giant boss battles, and over the top boss battles in general. I'm pretty excited. 

And I hope the US demo comes out soon. But, if it comes out close to release, I might just wait for the game instead.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yep, im ready.



Huh? What if you're a 360 player? Will it be on the marketplace on the 29th?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 26, 2010)

Will the demo be that E3 boss fight or will it be something different?



neverlandvictim said:


> Huh? What if you're a 360 player? Will it be on the marketplace on the 29th?



I think somebody had said something about Demos being region free, but i think you will need a japanese Live account to get it. 
Im not really sure.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Will the demo be that E3 boss fight or will it be something different?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the info.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does anybody know if the water stage that was shown in the KN6 vs Pain fight will be in? I really want to fight in a stage like that. It would be awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 26, 2010)

you mean KN6  and no it probably won't be, as far as we know KN6 is not selectable as a character in anycase, and also, that level was just filler


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

I know that a very recent scan shows a water stage with Kisame and Team Guy. But, it's not the one from the Pain fight. And I wonder if 6TK Naruto will be in. That, I have to see.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 26, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> you mean KN6  and no it probably won't be, as far as we know KN6 is not selectable as a character in anycase, and also, that level was just filler



Well they did say the game will be "Staying loyal to the anime".
So im still keeping hope.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 26, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> you mean KN6  and no it probably won't be, as far as we know KN6 is not selectable as a character in anycase, and also, that level was just filler



Ah yes, that's what I meant. I know it was filler, but like what AK47SUKI 184 mentioned, wouldn't they stay more loyal to the anime than the manga? And this is assuming KN6 is in the game.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Well they did say the game will be "Staying loyal to a anime".
> So im still keeping hope.


It would be pretty cool to have that water stage. And I wonder if Pain will be as fast as he is in the series as a whole. I hope so.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

No new info? Hmm.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

Nah, not yet. All that's known is the official release date from Comic Con, which Oct. 12th.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 27, 2010)

For 360 owners, apparently you . I might when I have time, but it's not that big of a deal to me. I'm fine with waiting for the US demo....or just the actual game release.


EDIT: Screw it, I just made one. 2 DAYS BABY!!!


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm waiting for the English version. But, if it comes out near the actual release, i will just wait for the game itself.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Eh, I might make that account..


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 27, 2010)

^Including signing up for the hotmail, it took me literally about 10 minutes. Maybe less.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll consider it then.


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone getting Naruto Shippuden storm 2?
If you are you should join my gamer clan TEAM BEHEMOTH the true place be bad. Check out our website 

Also add me on PSN I'm Cloud_Sephirosu on PSN. Also add our leader CaelSeraphim on PSN
Lets get NUNS2 and dominate
TEAM BEHEMOTH!!!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 27, 2010)

AiR Silverfox said:


> Anyone getting Naruto Shippuden storm 2?
> If you are you should join my gamer clan TEAM BEHEMOTH the true place be bad. Check out our website
> 
> Also add me on PSN I'm Cloud_Sephirosu on PSN. Also add our leader CaelSeraphim on PSN
> ...



How do you have a clan on a fighting game, especially a Naruto fighting game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> *I know that a very recent scan shows a water stage with Kisame and Team Guy*. But, it's not the one from the Pain fight. And I wonder if 6TK Naruto will be in. That, I have to see.


wait which scan is that?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

AiR Silverfox said:


> Anyone getting Naruto Shippuden storm 2?
> If you are you should join my gamer clan TEAM BEHEMOTH the true place be bad. Check out our website
> 
> Also add me on PSN I'm Cloud_Sephirosu on PSN. Also add our leader CaelSeraphim on PSN
> ...


Become a little more well known around here before trying to get people to join, especially a Naruto clan.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 27, 2010)

This article says Naruto will have a Hokage Outfit. Also Sasuke vs. Orochimaru boss fight confirmed if hasn't been already.



Awesome, unless they are saying Sage Mode costume = Hokage Outfit.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> wait which scan is that?


Bottom right corner.





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> This article says Naruto will have a Hokage Outfit. Also Sasuke vs. Orochimaru confirmed if hasn't been already.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, unless they are saying Sage Mode costume = Hokage Outfit.


Nah, Hokage Naruto is an alt costume, most likely. I don't think it's at all tied into any of his awakening modes. More like a selectable costume.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm really surprised at the large cast. I didn't expect that many characters to be in it since cyberconnect only had like 2 years (I think) to develop it. Really nice to see kisame in it as well. I'm really considering buying this game. I only played the demo of the first game and I liked it but it didn't push me to buy it because I knew there was no online mode. I hope the only mode is good and the game will deliver.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

They have had over 2 yrs to develope it actually. I keep hearing all over the place that, they worked on this game along side the first one. And have still been workingo n it recently. So it's pushing 3 years, like over 2 and a half years they've worked on it.

I can't freaking wait to get this game, it already looks vastly more fun than the previous which was missing so much. And they openly admitted that they missed a lot of things in the first game and, said they made up for that in this game. Can't wait to see how much has changed up close and personal.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

I wish jutsu clashes made craters.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh...! That would be EPIC. Now that's a good thought. I wonder if that's actually in becuase, I read a very early article months ago about a clash happening between Kakashi and Kakazu and it left a crater. I wonder if it's just story mode... If so, at least it's in the game, in one form or another haha. But, i wouldl ike it to be outside of story mode.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Ohh, you know what else would be sweet? Support character clashes, if you time their jutsu correctly, that would be amazing. Or if you could clash with the other persons support characters.

Still waiting on the GTA style Naruto game.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

Yea... That's a pretty cool idea. It would be cool to actually fight the support on that level, creating stage damage everywhere haha. I guess it's not something they thought of. One step at a time I guess.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

True, maybe in Storm 4 when they get bored and add random characters like Inari.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL. I would hope it doesn't take that long. I'll be close to being middle aged by then haha. I'm hoping maybe in the third game, at least.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

True, by the third game the series will probably be over, and their have everyone in the game, and it'll cover the entires series instead of half, At least I hope so, that would be the perfect game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 27, 2010)

They shoulda made a support interference feature where if u see ur opponent start spamming Kabuto sleep shit u can use ur support to sorta lock down their support. (the supports will turn into the typical dashing clashes in the background for a brief period.)

so basically u sacrifice using your support but it keeps the opponent from using their support for some time. 


....also makes for some epic background eye candy wit them clashing and shit.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Double post.

Yeah, that sounds like a great idea though.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> True, by the third game the series will probably be over, and their have everyone in the game, and it'll cover the entires series instead of half, At least I hope so, that would be the perfect game.


Agreed. Hopefully I wont be pushing 30 by the time it comes out haha. But I look forward to it.



Wu Fei said:


> They shoulda made a support interference feature where if u see ur opponent start spamming Kabuto sleep shit u can use ur support to sorta lock down their support. (the supports will turn into the typical dashing clashes in the background for a brief period.)
> 
> so basically u sacrifice using your support but it keeps the opponent from using their support for some time.
> 
> ...


Sounds, interesting. But the only question is. Would they do it? No idea haha.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

I think you should be able to fight teams of characters at one time, instead of support they actually go after you. It could also be many characters against you, like Naruto taking on every Pain at one time, real time.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree that tag team would make sense.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

And online, it would be 2 on 2, that would be kinda cool. You can turn friendly fire on and off too.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

Idk if they would wanna take that approach with the Storm series, but it would be interesting.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, I would.

Their never put little things like that in though.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 28, 2010)

It would be cool as hell if they put in all the little things, or at least most. I know they have more of them in this time, though. That's a good start. But, how many little things are in, is unknown. I hope it's a lot.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

We can only hope, time will tell.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2010)

Demo comes out tmrw right? But exclusively in Japan? If so, does anyone know how to get myself a Japanese account?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

Do demos usually come out right at midnight? Or just at some point during that day?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> We can only hope, time will tell.


Indeed. We don't have long to wait and see what's in the game.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Do demos usually come out right at midnight? Or just at some point during that day?


I hope midnight.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

^ Epic Goku avatar. 

I'll be interesting to see peoples responses on this.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 28, 2010)

I pray it's a midnight demo. Wait is killing me.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> And online, it would be 2 on 2, that would be kinda cool. You can turn friendly fire on and off too.



They had that in Accel 3 and it was helluva fun even though the game itself was mediocre (to me). 

Hell, it'll be awesome in a game of Storm 2's scale.




Hokage costume Naruto? I'm sceptical, but I'll await that. I still ponder about what 'including his six paths' mean.

Oh yes, English version's coming out earlier than 21st October!



It seems we're getting information quite regularly. I'm still hoping for surprises. I've gotten over the toned down Ougis (seems no one finds it a bother, I'm the only one ) and I'm extremely excited for this game.

I'm patiently hoping for the announcement of 6tk Naruto, Shodaime Hokage, Nidaime Hokage and Sandaime. Of course, I'm probably dreaming. 


edit:

"Not separate characters, but the other Paths show up during fights." -Spencer


That's from the admin of Siliconera. Guess that half-confirms the recent rumours of Pain being a single character, assuming the admin of Siliconera is reliable enough (and I think he should be).


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

I know, but then again it was on the PSP, which I didn't like.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2010)

What is the chance the demo will cover something beyond Naruto's boss bout with Kakashi?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I know, but then again it was on the PSP, which I didn't like.



You're not missing out on anything. The game wasn't really that good, especially considering how much Storm 2 has to offer.



Klue said:


> What is the chance the demo will cover something beyond Naruto's boss bout with Kakashi?



Probably zero, in my opinion...


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 28, 2010)

Klue said:


> What is the chance the demo will cover something beyond Naruto's boss bout with Kakashi?



Not very high it would seem. 

Wait, does this mean the demo won't be multiplayer? If that is indeed the case, bummer.


----------



## Narutaru (Jul 28, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Demo comes out tmrw right? But exclusively in Japan? If so, does anyone know how to get myself a Japanese account?



Assuming you haven't already made an account, you can search youtube for video tutorials that walk you through it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 28, 2010)

im pretty sure the Hokage outfit was mistaken for the Sage Mode outfit.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 28, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> im pretty sure the Hokage outfit was mistaken for the Sage Mode outfit.



Kinda thought so as well, considering how they mentioned it alongside the Akatsuki costume so casually, as if it's no big deal and already known news.


----------



## Blatman (Jul 28, 2010)

Am i the only one that thinks the demo will just be free battle with 2-4 characters? I really hope so, since its easier to do that than cut out a part of story mode and also because its an online game i'm sure they would like to show off the gameplay that will keep us hooked until 3 comes out.

I hope Naruto, Jiraiya, Kakashi and Sasuke are the playable chars. ill Main them on the demo and be ready for online when the full game comes out.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, snap. 15 minutes until the 29th in Japan!


----------



## Firaea (Jul 28, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Am i the only one that thinks the demo will just be free battle with 2-4 characters? I really hope so, since its easier to do that than cut out a part of story mode and also because its an online game i'm sure they would like to show off the gameplay that will keep us hooked until 3 comes out.
> 
> I hope Naruto, Jiraiya, Kakashi and Sasuke are the playable chars. ill Main them on the demo and be ready for online when the full game comes out.



That'll be cool, I guess (although I don't personally plan to try the demo). 

But unlikely. Even if they do give us free battle, it's probably Base Naruto + Kakashi.

Moreover, they've already displayed the Kakashi Boss Battle demo like, on practically every occasion they could, such as E3. No reason for them to go to the trouble of making an entirely new demo for this.


----------



## Blatman (Jul 28, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> That'll be cool, I guess (although I don't personally plan to try the demo).
> 
> But unlikely. Even if they do give us free battle, it's probably Base Naruto + Kakashi.
> 
> Moreover, they've already displayed the Kakashi Boss Battle demo like, on practically every occasion they could, such as E3. No reason for them to go to the trouble of making an entirely new demo for this.



I suppose,but that E3 demo is an early build, it would be a shame getting it. seen it to death and there wouldnt be that much excitement to it(ill still probs play it to death tho).

Edit: just  found this



> Namco Bandai set July 29 as the date for the Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2  demo. Producer Sasaki says PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 owners will be able to get the demo and try a Kakashi boss battle then. The demo sounds like the same fight Namco Bandai let E3 attendees play last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



()

Im still hoping they will include free battle with Kakashi and Naruto atleast. and saiyajin the demos usually are realeased mid day kind of, i live in england, i think it should be up by midnight my  time


----------



## Creator (Jul 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Oh, snap. 15 minutes until the 29th in Japan!



Does anyone know when its out in Europe/UK?

I am sorry if this has been asked/answered before.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

^Nope, so far just in Japan. However, it's pretty easy to get a Japanese account on Xbox/PS3. I posted the 360 way on the page before this.


EDIT: Thanks Blatman!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 28, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Am i the only one that thinks the demo will just be free battle with 2-4 characters?



Yes.

im pretty sure its probly going to be the E3 boss battle.


----------



## destinator (Jul 28, 2010)

Here the LAST (OLD!) Vjump article in a better quality.



This weeks Famitsu has an article on NS2 as well, however nothing known yet what its about or if we will ever get it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I've finally made that Japanese account, it really was quick.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 28, 2010)

anybody know when xbox live updates in japan ?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 28, 2010)

destinator said:


> Here the LAST (OLD!) Vjump article in a better quality.
> 
> 
> 
> This weeks Famitsu has an article on NS2 as well, however nothing known yet what its about or if we will ever get it.



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 28, 2010)

Famitsu tends to be quite informative, right? If I'm not wrong, at least... well, let's wait and see.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm anxious.


----------



## Blatman (Jul 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I'm anxious.



me toooo! I think ill give it up to 3 o clock in the morn(Sony are so random with psn update times. sometimes early sometimes late) but since its gone midnight in japan, we will have to wait quite a few hours still.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

Still no demo. It's only about 4AM in Japan, though. So there's still a long way to wait.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 28, 2010)

I would make a Japanese account, but I don't consider the demo to be worth it... So I'm waiting for the US demo. haha


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Still no demo. It's only about 4AM in Japan, though. So there's still a long way to wait.


How many more hours?


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 28, 2010)

Does any Xbox owner know where to actually find the demo on the marketplace when it comes out? I've looked under the Hiragana character for n and shi for Naruto and Shippuuden in games and videos and couldn't find anything.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

^Probably because it isn't out yet. When it comes out, I'd wager it'd be under "na". 


And it'll probably just be on the front page with the new demos. Right now it has the newest one as that car game.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> ^Probably because it isn't out yet. When it comes out, I'd wager it'd be under "na".
> 
> 
> And it'll probably just be on the front page with the new demos. *Right now it has the newest one as that car game.*



 Very eager for it to come out are we? Anyways thanks I wanted to confirm with someone else.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm just saying that, last time I checked for the demos, the newest one was some car game, haha.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 28, 2010)

so whats the word on a Demo.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

It's not out yet.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2010)

Narutaru said:


> Assuming you haven't already made an account, you can search youtube for video tutorials that walk you through it.



Alrighty, thank you :3

I'm not going to make it until the demo is officially out though. Would be a buzzkill


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 28, 2010)

Many believe the demo will be around midnight, for the US.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

That sounds reasonable.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Well, I've finally made that Japanese account, it really was quick.



how do you make a japanese account? and was it for the xbox store of PS3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2010)

For everyone who might need help:


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 28, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> how do you make a japanese account? and was it for the xbox store of PS3



 If you go back a few pages ago you'll find a link someone left that will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, I did. It's for the 360 Japanese account.



saiya-jin said:


> For 360 owners, apparently you . I might when I have time, but it's not that big of a deal to me. I'm fine with waiting for the US demo....or just the actual game release.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 28, 2010)

I hope someone uploads some nice gameplay, and shows off all you can do in the demo. I don't wanna watch some noob just bouncing around, and getting owned...


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

If I knew how to, I'd put some videos up.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2010)

Ugh, I'm growing impatient


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't need no demo 

It'll just be Naruto Vs. Kakashi anyway, nothing great.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

Saiya, you sure it's coming out soon?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> If I knew how to, I'd put some videos up.


Don't worry about it. I'm sure it'll be spammed all over youtube in no time at all lol.



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I don't need no demo
> 
> It'll just be Naruto Vs. Kakashi anyway, nothing great.


Lol, I know right? I might just get it, to get the feel of the game, but I'm not anticipating it.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Saiya, you sure it's coming out soon?



It's supposed to be out on the 29th, and it's the 29th in Japan already. If I'm not mistaken, it's not even noon there yet.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh wow, really? Stupid time zones..


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

Well...it's a good thing we have time-zones. Otherwise it'd still be the 28th there, haha.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

I know, I know.

It's a pain sometimes though lol.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 28, 2010)

Is the demo out yet, or... what?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

No, it's not for awhile.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like it's time for poor mans time travel.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

I came in at the right time, though I don't have a japanese account and wont be setting one up for this x_x


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2010)

So it's up?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

I didn't see it on the Xbox Marketplace


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

Neither did I.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 28, 2010)

lol. Nevermind about sleep, this is awesome!!
You can do like a backwards chakra dash now to get away from your opponent.
Charging up rasengan makes it the big one.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2010)

Yaays, I'm going to get my Japanese account now ~ :3


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

CURSE YOU PS3 OWNERS AND YOUR DEMOS THAT COME JUST A LITTLE BIT EARLIER!!!


----------



## dragon9191 (Jul 28, 2010)

its on


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

Psh, I'm a PS3 owner. So not worth it x_x


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

XBL isn't even working for me ugh.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2010)

^Probably won't be, but boredom strikes so this will please ~


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2010)

i like the demo even though its short


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like the demo


It's just the Kakashi vs Naruto fight right?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> It's just the Kakashi vs Naruto fight right?



ya it is only 251 MB it is only one fight naruto with sakura as support vs kakashi


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 29, 2010)

when for the us demo?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 29, 2010)

Meh, I'm waiting for something in English.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> ya it is only 251 MB it is only one fight naruto with sakura as support vs kakashi


Alright, I wasn't expecting all that much to begin with.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I'll just wait till the game is released. The boss fight looked cool at E3, but it's not that important.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 29, 2010)

idk if its just me but the sound dosnt work on that demo


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> idk if its just me but the sound dosnt work on that demo


Weird, it should work just fine.

Maybe something is loose on your system.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 29, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Weird, it should work just fine.
> 
> Maybe something is loose on your system.



 fail i will punish it later


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2010)

So gentlemen, thoughts?


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

NVM my smart ass got it


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Jul 29, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> how the hell do you find the demo



Type in Naruto in the top right search button.

I uploaded the Demo Gameplay on youtube for those of you who want to see it. It really isn't that different from what we saw at E3.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 29, 2010)

its awesome and for those who dont know japanese type in ナルト or　なると in the search bar thats just naruto in japanese itll bring up everything naruto and towards the bottom the demo will be there...thats how i found it! hope that helps


----------



## HidanCursed (Jul 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> So gentlemen, thoughts?



If your talking about the demo...ITS FREAKING AWESOME lol the combat is nice the rasengan jutsu isnt at sonic speed like in ultimate ninja storm 1 which will be great for online if you use all your jutsus and run out of chakra  you have to wait 5-8 secs for you to be able to charge your chakra another great feature for online


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

It was too damn easy for me . I think it's because I played the first game a lot and not much as really changed button-wise. I kinda felt as if it wasn't much difference, but then again - it was. Naruto's attacks flow much easier than in the last game, something I'm glad for. 

I think I could've did more, if only I knew how to actually play it - given that the directions are in Japanese. :I


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 29, 2010)

if the controls transfer over to other characters triangle + o should be one jutsu and triangle +o (hold) should be another jutsu


----------



## HidanCursed (Jul 29, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> if the controls transfer over to other characters triangle + o should be one jutsu and triangle +o (hold) should be another jutsu



Nope well...There is no ultimate or second jutsu in the demo and in the actual game its not an ultimate jutsu its a real time attack im not sure exactly how you do it but its pretty amazing theres no "button mashing versus" in the ultimate jutsus anymore and im pretty sure you can dodge them or block them now on your own free will.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought it was a really fun demo, and after going to gamefaqs there seems to be more to it that I missed, like a changed up way to do left/right combos by flicking the analog. So I'm gonna try it out again.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

It seems like the first game in the way that you can simply just spam the O button but the attacks differ if you move the analog stick to the right.

No button mashing versus for the ultimate jutsus? Good.  I hated that in the first one, ruined my wins all the time.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 29, 2010)

Demo is a lot of fun. They got way more creative with boss battles this time. I do wish there was multiplayer demo though. My friends and I really enjoyed the demo for NUNS 1. Besides that, no complaints, it's a blast. 

Although...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kakashi is a spammer.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 29, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> Nope well...There is no ultimate or second jutsu in the demo and in the actual game its not an ultimate jutsu its a real time attack im not sure exactly how you do it but its pretty amazing theres no "button mashing versus" in the ultimate jutsus anymore and im pretty sure you can dodge them or block them now on your own free will.



well there is a second right? i mean i couldnt hear it but cant you do rasengan and oodama rasengan...arnt those two jutsus unless....is oodama a ultimate attack?


----------



## HidanCursed (Jul 29, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> well there is a second right? i mean i couldnt hear it but cant you do rasengan and oodama rasengan...arnt those two jutsus unless....is oodama a ultimate attack?



yes thats what they both are if you charge your rasengan for like a second you will just have rasengan if you charge it fully or halfway you have oodama its one attack still


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 29, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> yes thats what they both are if you charge your rasengan for like a second you will just have rasengan if you charge it fully or halfway you have oodama its one attack still



well my night is ruined lol that would explain why triangle triangle O didnt do anything


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

Just curious..what if 360 owners can't get the demo for some reason?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 29, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Just curious..what if 360 owners can't get the demo for some reason?



I'm guessing u need a Jap account.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 29, 2010)

Still don't see it on the 360 Marketplace.


Back to sleep I go!


----------



## Blatman (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got it and I thought it was great! The oodama rasengan wasn't an ougi. No ougi's were in the demo! I don't mind the charge longer for an extra jutsu thing. I'm hoping that if u charge longer with sasuke he will do chidori stream, if they have it for every character that's fine! I wanted to see rasen shuriken on my own HD tv. I think the game is very similar to storm 1 but that's not a bad thing, I was waiting for an updated roster and the gameplay is very familiar for me so I'll be destroying peeps online straight away!

I thoroughly enjoyed the demo. Although I would have like just the same characters but in free battle mode.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

MS81 said:


> I'm guessing u need a Jap account.


I already have one. 

The only dumb thing to this is the fact there's no free battle mode, I'd enjoy that more.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 29, 2010)

damn Xbox


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 29, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I already have one.
> 
> The only dumb thing to this is the fact there's no free battle mode, I'd enjoy that more.



I think we all would. Doesn't have to be anything grandiose. Just 2-4 characters and a level. That way we could see some ougis and awakenings.


----------



## Mendrox (Jul 29, 2010)

My Gameplay Movie:


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 29, 2010)

the demo is up on Live


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 29, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> My Gameplay Movie:


Watching now, you better be good lol.


----------



## destinator (Jul 29, 2010)

Next Jump issue info:

Apparently there is more stuff on the game in the next issue. Akatsuki Sasuke can use Mangekyou Sharigan and Suigetsu/Karen are shown as well.
As long as there is no visual proof, take this as a rumor.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 29, 2010)

destinator said:


> Next Jump issue info:
> 
> Apparently there is more stuff on the game in the next issue. Akatsuki Sasuke can use Mangekyou Sharigan and Suigetsu/Karen are shown as well.
> As long as there is no visual proof, take this as a rumor.



Where's my Killer Bee/Minato scan? 

Well, not a big fan of Sasuke, though I won't mind seeing a bit of his MS in action. But it's not confirmed, so I'll make less comments about it.


But the rate of information/scans coming is pretty fast.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 29, 2010)

yea, played the demo last night and it was awesome. 
Seems like you cant use Fuuma to string combos together as easily as you could in the first game.

Charging Rasengan for a bit makes it into Oodama Rasengan.

The Camera seems different too, like it is a lot more over the shoulder and behind your character this time.

It also felt like chakra will be more valuable this game because i was running out of it like crazy compared to when i play Ninja Storm 1.

Kakashi was on super easy mode so i couldn't even really fight him. I was just beating his ass without him even doing anything about it. So thats kinda lame. 

I tried to clash jutsu with him on the part before Sakura crushes the fighting stage into that pit, but i couldnt get him.
Did anyone else get it to work?

Edit: oh yea, and backwards chakra dash is kinda cool.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 29, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> the demo is up on Live



Things just got real.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 29, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Things just got real.



Do I need a Japanese xbox live account to get this one as well?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep! IIRC, I have a post on the previous page that has a link to get one!


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 29, 2010)

I got hit a few times because I got distracted by Kakashi's water dragon. That thing was beautiful.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

Fan o Flight said:


> When does the US demo come out for 360?


It hasn't been said yet, I don't think.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 29, 2010)

Meh oh well I alreasdy got a Japanese account and it was too easy lol. This was my first time playing ninja storm at all so they really did make this easy to play. I tried to clash rasengan with chidori so many times and failed but I beat it easily on the firsth try . Definately buying this


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 29, 2010)

Are the graphics the same on 360 and PS3?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 29, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> Are the graphics the same on 360 and PS3?



The Ps3 does not support Anti-aliasing while the 360 does.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

My XBL would choose to be down for me right now. >.<


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Jul 29, 2010)

I just checked LIVE.

No sign of the demo for EU.  
Will this Jp account thing work people?

Edit: It worked, cheers for that guide amigo I'll rep you later! ^___^

Time to try the demo


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm really liking this.


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, I cracked, there was no way I could wait until October.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 29, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> The Ps3 does not support Anti-aliasing while the 360 does.


Where did you read that?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> Okay, I cracked, there was no way I could wait until October.


It was going to happen.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Where did you read that?



Didn't read it anywhere. 
I see it in every PS3 game i own or have played.
And if supported then its never used.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jul 29, 2010)

Then, IDK! It happened to me like 5 times now though. :/


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe it works if you already have another Gold account? If the silver account is the only one on your xbox, that could be why it doesn't work.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

SurgeV1? said:


> Then, IDK! It happened to me like 5 times now though. :/


Either something's wrong, or your out of luck.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 29, 2010)

A new blog update says 

"Well, to be frank, the gameplay of the demo and the real game are actually different. Considering how we still have a new system that we have yet to announce, that system was never put in this demo in the first place. Even the minute aspects of fighting back and fourth are different. It's much more evolved! If I could, I wanted to make the latest version into a demo however because of time and circumstances we were unable to."

Cool.

Rofl, have you guys done this?
Flick up then start hitting "O"


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

Ain't that a bitch. Now I'm kinda hyped for it. I feared that it would be too similar to the first game, but now that he said that they've tweaked it a lot - I'm glad.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 29, 2010)

It's got me hyped as well. The developer is making it seem like its definitely an important, gameplay element added. I'm pretty hyped to find out what it is.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

I must know now. 

The demo is too easy, it's frustrating raping Kakashi again again.


----------



## Corran (Jul 30, 2010)

From what I remember doesn't Silver members always get demos a week later?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

Is the demo on ps3?


----------



## Corran (Jul 30, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Is the demo on ps3?



Japanese PSN.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

Time to sign in my japanese account.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Didn't read it anywhere.
> I see it in every PS3 game i own or have played.
> And if supported then its never used.


And if supported then its never used... 

You're a funny guy.


----------



## Gino (Jul 30, 2010)

lol beating kakashi is hella easy sakura is actually useful!!!!


----------



## HidanCursed (Jul 30, 2010)

demo is fun nice combat no more O spam rasengan isnt at sonic speed....really good demo can't wait for full title release in October


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 30, 2010)

Slowing down the charge jutsus like Raikiri and Rasengan was a great idea. In the long term it's really going to prevent spamming.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 30, 2010)

Raikiri is much faster then Rasengan, at least he's spamable one is.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 30, 2010)

please are there any new combos in the game as in, Hope its not just 6 combos in total for one character


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2010)

here is it a Screw Ups video
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqsa4D5GF8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> And if supported then its never used...
> 
> You're a funny guy.



Yea, i am funny. Just do some googling and you will see.
Almost no PS3 games use the full power of the PS3 system, so lets just get back to the topic.



slickcat said:


> please are there any new combos in the game as in, Hope its not just 6 combos in total for one character



It was the same way in Ninja Storm 1.
The real combos came from using supports to string your hits together, and you can't really do that in this demo because its boss fight.
Also it was like the developer said, this demo didn't do a good job with showing the game at where it is now in development. 
So all that along with this "new system" that they were talking about in the latest blog update.

Edit: Try flicking up and then start hitting punch. Naruto will throw his clones.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

If all story mode battles are similar to this it might not suck this time. Online is a great addition too.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2010)

OMG, WTF is this epic? I so want one - no, two.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 30, 2010)

heres some of my gameplay


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 30, 2010)

This demo is a blast. I can't wait for the full game. Compared to the Ubisoft Naruto games on 360, this is much better. The characters control much more smootly, and it's so much fun.

I'm so glad this is coming to the 360, too. It sucked not being able to play the first Storm.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

The first storm was nothing special unless you were playing with a friend.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 30, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> The first storm was nothing special unless you were playing with a friend.



Yea, yay for online in this game.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm ready for the whole damn game... To hell with the demo lol.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was thinking "to hell with the demo" when I found out we were getting the same demo from E3.

I appreciate it and all, but there still should've been some vs battle mode for it. Oh and they didn't even put in the new system for the demo? Yeah... I just want the game to come out already.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 30, 2010)

lol, yea.
The E3 public demo we got is just some boot-leg BETA version of the game. 

Oh well, its still better then nothing.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Jul 30, 2010)

Get me Jack Thompson in here, this game contains mild violence and a kid with red eyes


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 30, 2010)

That's kinda creepy.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 30, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> That's kinda creepy.



lol, now that you mention it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 30, 2010)

If I woke up and that thing was in my room staring at me, yeah..


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 31, 2010)

But then how comes that in the demo video it is in english? o.O


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks destinator.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jul 31, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> But then how comes that in the demo video it is in english? o.O



That's what I wanna know. Cause, fuck all ya'll who don't wanna help a fellow fan play the Japanese demo, on some "Oh, it doesn't work for you? LOL TOO BAD" shit. >:/


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2010)

Aw fuck yea, Karin is in pek
Sasuke's eyes look ... beautiful


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Wonder if you'll be able to clash Amaterasu with Amaterasu.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the cool scan.


----------



## Corran (Jul 31, 2010)

How the hell would Karin play? She has no attacks in the manga


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2010)

They did the same for Ino, who also does not


----------



## Firaea (Jul 31, 2010)

Corran said:


> How the hell would Karin play? She has no attacks in the manga



Your siggy hurts.


----------



## Blatman (Jul 31, 2010)

Blatman said:


> I suppose,*but that E3 demo is an early build, it would be a shame getting it*. seen it to death and there wouldnt be that much excitement to it(ill still probs play it to death tho).



I said that a couple of pages back and the developer comes out and says "yeah you didnt see the true game", How lazy is that? Its supposed to be a demo that shows off the reasons why we would like to buy the game but they were too lazy to make a more recent build of the demo? Still getting the game since i enjoyed the demo anyways! 

Karin's in? That is such a waste of a slot imo. They could have used that slot for someone so much better like adding another one of the Peins. Karin will be as useless in game as she is in the series. definately going to Main Taka Sasuke!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Karin?  Well that's one character I'll never use.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Aw fuck yea, Karin is in pek
> Sasuke's eyes look ... beautiful



i still don't know why they added her.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> i still don't know why they added her.


Probably for the lulz, or to piss us off.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Probably for the lulz, or to piss us off.



seriously, whats she going to do sense some1


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> seriously, whats she going to do sense some1


She'll have an infinite healing ability so she can't die.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2010)

so the entire Team Hawk is confirmed good,after Sasuke Jugo is my favorite.

it would be awesome if there was a what if Sasuke akatsuki and Sage Mode Naruto boss battle.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> so the entire Team Hawk is confirmed good,after Sasuke Jugo is my favorite.
> 
> it would be awesome if there was a what if Sasuke akatsuki and Sage Mode Naruto boss battle.


Maybe they'll add one? That would be awesome.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 31, 2010)

You can juggle pretty well in the demo.

Start with a launching combo and juggle Kakashi with a Rasengan is a nice addition.
I don't think this was possible in NUNS1


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

I enjoy the combos, but I really want to know what the new system is.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 31, 2010)

nice


----------



## Blatman (Jul 31, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You can juggle pretty well in the demo.
> 
> Start with a launching combo and juggle Kakashi with a Rasengan is a nice addition.
> I don't think this was possible in NUNS1



you could juggle the same way in storm one, Naruto didnt have his air rasengan combo though. I rememeber i could do around 60 hits with sasuke with his supports and shuriken and taking sending enemies in the air, im glad Naruto has his shuriken in game now!

I just realised that Kakashis Ougi if its Kamui would probably look very good in real time.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2010)

I want MS team Kakashi,Itachi, and Sasuke!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

I want Itachi and Sasuke Susano'o spam as support.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 31, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I enjoy the combos, but I really want to know what the new system is.



Yeah, I'm curious too as to what this new system is... can't really imagine any huge gameplay changes.

I wonder how Sasuke's MS will work out.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

I can see it being as hax as the actual character.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 31, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I can see it being as hax as the actual character.



Amaterasu spams. 


Too bad this game's Sasuke won't have Susanoo spams. (IIRC, he only gets that after the Pain's Invasion arc... or is my memory failing me?)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 31, 2010)

She is just a Fan Service character.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

But..I don't even understand what her moveset will be.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 31, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> But..I don't even understand what her moveset will be.



Combo 1: Fap to Sasuke.
Combo 2: Strip.
Combo 3: Run.
Combo 4: 
Combo 5: 
Combo 6: 


Well, I suppose...


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Combo 2 doesn't sound all too bad. 

She'll be the fodder character to experiment on.


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm I hope they make Suigetsu and Juugo fun to play


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

I wonder if Bee's awakening is Full Bijuu mode and you can go into a sort of boss battle with it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Of course she'll be in, she's my main.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 31, 2010)

Most likely his awakening will be 3-tailed form. Hopefully he'll go full bijuu in his awakening ougi. Then again the ougis are short as hell now, so it's possible his ougi will just be Lariat. 
Of course this all presumes that he even has an awakening, but it would be dumb if he didn't. Then again, CC2 is busy feverishly cutting corners for this supposed sequel, but ultimately we won't know until we get some visual information on Bee.

As for Karin, it's no surprise that she's playable, even though she'd make much more sense as support only. But if she wasn't playable there'd be hundreds of bleeting lambs endlessly wailing in the ears of the developers and publishers, so I guess that's part of the reason. Though it could be CC2 is under the delusion that Karin is essential and actively deserves a place on the roster. 
At any rate making up a movelist for her doesn't take much. Give her some generic punch and kick combos, then make her mind's eye ability into a jutsu or ougi or whatever, and there you go. She's basically part 1 Sakura, just more of a thundercunt.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2010)

They said over 40 characters people . Of course, they'd have Hebi - they are affiliated with a main character.

I mean Sakura was pretty useless back in Part1 yet they made her moveset really decent too


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 31, 2010)

The new scan's cool. I can't wait to see a new trailer, to see all the stuff in these scans in action.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> They said over 40 characters people . Of course, they'd have Hebi - they are affiliated with a main character.
> 
> I mean Sakura was pretty useless back in Part1 yet they made her moveset really decent too



Karin is just one character. With her out of the way we'd still have 40+ characters.

And no, Sakura was never decent. Sure, she may have played decently (which she didn't, at least not in the Hero/Accel series), but she's still utterly worthless in terms of design, fighting style and overall likeability, which are important factors in considering the roster. A fighter can be intricately designed, have great balance with a deep fighting system and tons of replay value, but none of that will matter if all the characters are prepubescent moeblobs, with a whiny j-pop soundtrack and a rabid following of greasy, pimple-faced otaku.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2010)

Whatever, she's in anyways  You don't have to play her if you don't want to lol

Sakura was obviously put in because she's apart of the main cast - whether she's useful or not isn't really a problem here as she's going to be put in there anyways. The rookies as well. In the first UNS, her moveset wasn't bad but it wasn't really flashy either - because it's not like she had moves in canon anyways. It's somewhat mandatory for her appearance either way.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 31, 2010)

I happen to look forward to playing Sakura and testing out her moves. haha
However, karin, not so much ahaha. But hey, the characters we don't like are in, and I don't really care lol, let em be.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Whatever, she's in anyways  You don't have to play her if you don't want to lol
> 
> Sakura was obviously put in because she's apart of the main cast - whether she's useful or not isn't really a problem here as she's going to be put in there anyways. The rookies as well. In the first UNS, her moveset wasn't bad but it wasn't really flashy either - because it's not like she had moves in canon anyways. It's somewhat mandatory for her appearance either way.



But she takes up a spot that could have been used for a more worthwhile character. Hell, even not having her in without anyone to replace her would still be infinitely more appealing than her being in.

As for Sakura, I'm not complaining about her inclusion. Doing that would be akin to whining about the sky being blue and the sun rising in the morning. I'm not that much of a moron, as big a nerd I am. It's redundant. I'm just expressing the very worthwhile sentiment that she's an utter travesty and plays like shit.

Essentially, I'm bored and currently have nothing more constructive to do.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm sure there will be many other characters to make up for it, . Guaranteed.

And I can't disagree on that


----------



## Si Style (Jul 31, 2010)

Bee's ascension will be the three tails, there's nothing else it can be...yet.

I imagine Bee will play like a slower Kimimaro. His jutsu will probably be a somersault with all 8 blades that will work like Kimimaro's bone barrage jutsu. It won't be Lariat because Bee has his aura up when he does it.

Honestly apart from having a cool ascension, he can't be that interesting to play as unless they incorporate rap stances into his movements. Similar to how Kiba used a lot of very dynamic taijutsu in UNS1. He might dance or beat-box to the timing of his hits, finishing a combo my taking note of the beat.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you think Deidara will throw Kunai/Shuriken? Or C1?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 31, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Do you think Deidara will throw Kunai/Shuriken? Or C1?



C1 most likely.

in the ninja strom 1 Ino threw flowers, gaara threw sand, kimmimaro threw bones.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Alright, well that'll be fun to spam then.

Next, what Sasori's fake puppet body?


----------



## Sesha (Jul 31, 2010)

Speaking of Deidara, I'm actually kinda interesting in seeing how he'll play. Probably similar to how he is in Accel, but you never know.



Milkshake said:


> I'm sure there will be many other characters to make up for it, . Guaranteed.
> 
> And I can't disagree on that



Dunno about that. No Sock Pain and no Zabuza. The disastrously lame ougis don't help either.

If it wasn't for Killer Bee I probably wouldn't bother with this game at all, as much as I like some characters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 31, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Alright, well that'll be fun to spam then.
> 
> Next, what Sasori's fake puppet body?



In the first game Kankurou's puppet shot poison and one of those explosive ball things was the chakra + throw.
So for Sasori's puppet will probly be poison and something else llike that iron stuff or whatever he was doing.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

I meant that large body that he's in before that, with the tail, you know?


I want that in here.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2010)

Hawk members confirmed I see. 

Now I want some scans with Killer Bee.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd say Susano'o vs Susano'o clash but Sasuke won't have it yet..Hmm clashes really should be interesting this time around.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 31, 2010)

Anakin, you mean Hiruko? He'll probably shoot Senbon


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> They said over 40 characters people . Of course, they'd have Hebi - they are affiliated with a main character.
> 
> I mean Sakura was pretty useless back in Part1 yet they made her moveset really decent too



part 1 sakura>karin


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 31, 2010)

Man I cant button mash to save my life. I hope I can customize some of these options


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Anakin, you mean Hiruko? He'll probably shoot Senbon


Yeah, I couldn't think of his name, sorry.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 1, 2010)

SurgeV1? said:


> That's what I wanna know. Cause, fuck all ya'll who don't wanna help a fellow fan play the Japanese demo, on some "Oh, it doesn't work for you? LOL TOO BAD" shit. >:/



The game is in English because it's the same demo that was used at E3.

And you need a Japanese account to get the demo. For Xbox, it's apparently a Gold account...or you at least need a Gold account on the Xbox.



^That's the Xbox guide to getting a Japanese account. As for PS3, I dunno. But I'm sure a quick google could get you an easy guide.



Wormodragon said:


> Amaterasu spams.



Kill me now.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Kill me now.


This is gonna be fun.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 1, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> This is gonna be fun.



Not when the game is released and I can unleash TenTen on everyone


----------



## Rannic (Aug 1, 2010)

Ten Ten stands little chance against neji


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 1, 2010)

Pain, Itachi and Tsunade are the ones I plan on unleashing, most.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone who is getting this game for the 360 can come at me with any character they want.
Wont make a difference.


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2010)

^^Killer ego mang!!! Too bad I have ps3


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Anyone who is getting this game for the 360 can come at me with any character they want.
> Wont make a difference.


You must be one of those 'Super Spammers', in games, huh? hahaha



Gino said:


> ^^Killer ego mang!!! Too bad I have ps3


I know right? haha

Sounds like he needs a serious ass-whipping. lol


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Anyone who is getting this game for the 360 can come at me with any character they want.
> Wont make a difference.


I'll be glad you rape you and Sayian. 

Once I figure out my main. I'll stick with Deidara, or Itachi.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 1, 2010)

I want this game.. counting the many days.

Even though there was a lack of Tobi last.. every time I checked. 
Playing with Killerbee, Pain, Akatsuki Sasuke and Sage Naruto.. heck, even Suigetsu.. and Minato?


----------



## destinator (Aug 1, 2010)

2 new screens, tons of old ones.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

I can see what the difference is now at least.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 1, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> You must be one of those 'Super Spammers', in games, huh? hahaha .Sounds like he needs a serious ass-whipping. lol



 Ok Mr. Itachi/Pain



Anakin Solo said:


> I'll be glad you rape you and Sayian.
> 
> Once I figure out my main. I'll stick with Deidara, or Itachi.



Bring it on :ho



destinator said:


> 2 new screens, tons of old ones.



Awesome!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ok Mr. Itachi/Pain
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on :ho


Your one one of those really annoying competitive people, are you?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 1, 2010)

It looks like the new screens have Ougi bars now.



Anakin Solo said:


> Your one one of those really annoying competitive people, are you?



not really. 
i never say anything in game, i just win.
Also thought it was funny when somebody was implying  im a spammer when they just said they were going to use Itachi and Pain.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

I want some epic clashes out of you then.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 1, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I want some epic clashes out of you then.



Can't wait.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

Is it possible to win a fight with only jutsu?

If so, That's how I'll do. CQC is for weaklings.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 1, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Is it possible to win a fight with only jutsu?
> 
> If so, That's how I'll do. CQC is for weaklings.


I don't see why not, never tried it myself though.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Aug 1, 2010)

Will there be two versions of the Sauce and Naruto?

I'll be online representin' the 360.
Storm 1 should be on the 360 marketplace, I'd happily buy that after having bought ROAN and Broken Bond .


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ok Mr. Itachi/Pain


Prepare to experience PAIN! lol jk



Anakin Solo said:


> Your one one of those really annoying competitive people, are you?


LMAO!!!


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 1, 2010)

Just pointing out the newest pics. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like Naruto cant use items when in his Kn4 form. I guess thats how cc2 plans to balance it.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 1, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Looks like Naruto cant use items when in his Kn4 form. I guess thats how cc2 plans to balance it.


I didn't notice that. And looking at the screens again, I notice he can't use support either. I guess it makes sense, considering how powerful he is, and that's quite true to the series.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 1, 2010)

destinator said:


> 2 new screens, tons of old ones.



Thanks for this update destinator. 



Empath Of Pain said:


> Just pointing out the newest pics. Sorry for the double post.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The last one is epic.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 1, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Just pointing out the newest pics. Sorry for the double post.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




this is pretty epic


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Just pointing out the newest pics. Sorry for the double post.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttt:amazed


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 1, 2010)

Definitely epic. The detail is just SEXY. haha


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

I still think you'll be able to choose him awakening modes, it would make for sense, and his alternate coustume has the cape, or it could go in order too KN1 > KN4 > KN6 > SM Or something like that. 

KN4 is going to be full of rape.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 2, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I still think you'll be able to choose him awakening modes, it would make for sense, and his alternate coustume has the cape, or it could go in order too KN1 > KN4 > KN6 > SM Or something like that.
> 
> KN4 is going to be full of rape.



what about KN2 or 3


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2010)

Their like the same thing anyway, so he can skip over them.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 2, 2010)

sunds like 4t is regular Naruto's awakening


----------



## Blatman (Aug 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> It looks like the *new screens have Ougi bars now.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude where? I cant see them anywhere! I can see the awakening sphere. Do you mean the blue br or actual lines in the bar that allows more than one jutsu?(like the accell series).

Naruto has been confirmed with two awakenings. $TK and Sage mode. I was hoping they would have included his Kyuubi Sage mode though, that would have been awesome!


----------



## Firaea (Aug 2, 2010)

As thought, the process of awakening looks way more cool in Storm 2. o.o


----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey all.

Haven't been keeping up with Storm 2, but it seems to have potential. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint as with its predecessor.

So has it already released? If not, about when is it expected?


----------



## Firaea (Aug 2, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Haven't been keeping up with Storm 2, but it seems to have potential. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint as with its predecessor.
> 
> So has it already released? If not, about when is it expected?



October 21st, though it's been said that the release date may potentially be earlier for North America.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

I would buy this game if CC2 didn't fuck up the first one.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Dude where? I cant see them anywhere! I can see the awakening sphere. Do you mean the blue br or actual lines in the bar that allows more than one jutsu?(like the accell series).
> 
> Naruto has been confirmed with two awakenings. $TK and Sage mode. I was hoping they would have included his Kyuubi Sage mode though, that would have been awesome!


i thought it was confirmed that Sage Mode Naruto is a separate character.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Dude where? I cant see them anywhere! I can see the awakening sphere. Do you mean the blue br or actual lines in the bar that allows more than one jutsu?(like the accell series).
> 
> Naruto has been confirmed with two awakenings. $TK and Sage mode. I was hoping they would have included his Kyuubi Sage mode though, that would have been awesome!


That would be too awesome for this game. Instead of kunai he'll throw FRS.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> That would be too awesome for this game. Instead of kunai he'll throw FRS.



lol, that would be pretty crazy.

EDIT: oh, now i see it. 
I didint understand what everyone was saying about Naruto may have 2 awakenings, but i see now that he is still able to awaken while in 4TK Awakening.

Cool


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2010)

Talk about lag lol. So SM Naruto isn't a separate character?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 2, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i thought it was confirmed that Sage Mode Naruto is a separate character.



Yeah, that's I was thinking. I got a little scared there for a minute, because if they're all one character, there would be no hope for KN6 to be in.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2010)

Won't KN6 rape too hard though? Why not just give us KN8?


----------



## Firaea (Aug 2, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Talk about lag lol. So SM Naruto isn't a separate character?



He'd better be.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea, Sage mode has to be its own costume.
I think KN6 might be the awakening for Sage Mode Naruto.
Even if they dont include that filler fight, Naruto still had to battle pain while in 6 Tailed Kyuubi mode in the manga anyway.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2010)

It could just be an alternative?


----------



## Chippy (Aug 2, 2010)

I've yet to get a Naruto game but if I get the PS3 I want maybe I'll give this a go


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, Sage mode has to be its own costume.
> I think KN6 might be the awakening for Sage Mode Naruto.
> Even if they dont include that filler fight, Naruto still had to battle pain while in 6 Tailed Kyuubi mode in the manga anyway.



That's what I was thinking. Naruto < (Awakening = KN4). Sage Mode Naruto < (Awakening = KN6). Pain vs Hinata was important, because it brought Naruto out to 6 tails, then eventually to 8, and then meeting Yodaime.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmmm I m not impressed with the combo system of this game, this was my beef with the last game, I m feeling I ll probably get bored of all the characters after I ve played with them, all the other features are nice but in the end I get bored of seeing the same 6 moves repeated, hence why I dropped storm 1. Game is looking nice though


----------



## Blatman (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry guys i didnt elaborate. I was under the impression that on start of the game in free battle Naruto would only go Kyuubi 4 tails until you unlock sage mode in story mode(in storm 1 they did this for Naruto's rasengan). After that youll be able to pick Naruto then PICK one of his awakenings. You cant awaken after awakening again. However i could be wrong, since that picture with the 4tk his awakening bar isnt lit at all.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2010)

Only time will tell, I hope this conundrum is cleared up soon though.


----------



## kbrdsk (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone notice  Asuma has 3 little flames over his awakening symbol but in the KN4 picture Naruto only has one


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 2, 2010)

I do wonder what those little flames are. They disappear while in awakening mode. Maybe that's a timer of some sort. Idk.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 2, 2010)

slickcat said:


> Hmmmm I m not impressed with the combo system of this game, this was my beef with the last game, I m feeling I ll probably get bored of all the characters after I ve played with them, all the other features are nice but in the end I get bored of seeing the same 6 moves repeated, hence why I dropped storm 1. Game is looking nice though



fuck. this was my exact same feeling for Storm 1. i LOVED the crazy number of combo alterations in Accel 1 and 2. Shit like pressing forward, up, back at the end of a string or holding a button to do shit like turning Naruto into a shuriken...i really appreciated that stuff.

Now it feels so brain dead with Support spam and hoping to land big jutsus, where those shits were almost impossible to land (at least with me and my friends) in the old games. 

HAVE YALL SEEN YAMOTO or GARAA FIGHT IN ACCEL 1/2?! the number of crazy attacks just from basic combos was awesome.  those didnt even count as actual "jutsus". I've yet to see anything of that nature in these games, and its frustrating cause it sure as hell gets boring after awhile.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 2, 2010)

im pretty sure the flames are just a timer.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2010)

I just enjoy the game for what it is.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 2, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I just enjoy the game for what it is.


Same here. But, if more can be done, I'm all for it.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 2, 2010)

Images from the demo and the most recent images, from Saiyan Island.
Pages 1 - 3.



Sorry for the double post.


----------



## That1KidFromOHIO (Aug 2, 2010)

IM so excited since it is on xbox 360 I can't Wait!!


----------



## Jaga (Aug 2, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Images from the demo and the most recent images, from Saiyan Island.
> Pages 1 - 3.
> 
> 
> ...



that page is super confusing... go to this one where they have all the images nicely organized next to each other


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 2, 2010)

Jaga said:


> that page is super confusing... go to this one where they have all the images nicely organized next to each other


It doesn't confuse me. But, I didn't think of that one. Thanks, though.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2010)

Good pics.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 2, 2010)

Not much of a difference which is good.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 3, 2010)

Good indeed. I can't wait to see more soon.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 3, 2010)

the demo is not out yet in the us

but damn look so epic, i've only played the demo of broken bond and to be honest it was bad, well the fighing was boring


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP7x95OcmQU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

No comparison between BB and Ninja Storm, BB pissed me off to no end.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 3, 2010)

New Teaser trailer coming.



> Translation:
> From the result of yesterday's editing until the dead of night, we've finished our teaser commercial!
> Its slated to appear during next week's televised Naruto Shippuden episode.
> It will also be available specially on our official... site starting Friday this week.
> Since we've put together a lot of awesome content, please look forward to it!!!


----------



## Gino (Aug 3, 2010)

I want the game Now!!!!.............


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Aug 3, 2010)

The 360version seems blurry because its sub-HD

PS3 version

*Spoiler*: __ 









Xbox 360 version

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2010)

If we really have real time ougis now, can we say ... Ougi CLASH ?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

^ That's what I've been saying for awhile.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yay, another video!
So what was the word on a US release date for the demo?
i really want to play it on 360.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

I some Bee action.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 3, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> If we really have real time ougis now, can we say ... Ougi CLASH ?



We'd better, because a FRS and Kirin clash would be epic.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yea, ougi clash would kick ass.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

FRS and Susano'o clash.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 3, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> FRS and Susano'o clash.



FRS VS Sakura's punch.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

I bet that'll be possible, which is sad.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 3, 2010)

lol, yea.
I think you could clash Tsunade's punch with Naruto's Rasengan in the first game.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

You could, it makes no sense.

Oh well, I still want destructible clothes..


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 3, 2010)

Was Killerbee ever confirmed?

I wonder who would voice him in the dub? Maybe the guy who voices Thugnificent in The Boondocks


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I would buy this game if CC2 didn't fuck up the first one.



...you're really gonna pass on this game just because the first one wasn't perfect?

You know that's what sequels are for, right? For improving on the shortcomings of the one before?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

People are entitled to their opinions, the first of a series is never perfect though.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm highly disappointed with the demo, but whatever.


----------



## Gene (Aug 3, 2010)

The demo is out now?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I'm highly disappointed with the demo, but whatever.



What did you expect?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

Not the stage demo. >.<


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Fuck the demo, i stayed away from that. No point, 'specially when i don't really care to play as Naruto.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

It really wasn't worth the trouble.

I just wanted to get the hang of it, this didn't help.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 3, 2010)

The demo blows... Though i want to DL it to get the feel of it a little bit, but will likely delete it when the game comes out.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 3, 2010)

lol, thats funny because the developers also said that they hated the Demo.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 3, 2010)

That's interesting...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 3, 2010)

yep.
No new system, old game build, not enough time, etc.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 3, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> People are entitled to their opinions, the first of a series is never perfect though.



I'm aware of that...but still, there's no denying his statement was really...kind of closed minded. (Is that the right word?)

No offense to whoever posted it, of course.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 3, 2010)

demo pretty much sucked  especially after it was announced afterward that what we were playing wasn't even what the game will be like :/


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 3, 2010)

Man, i hate how they shortened the Chakra Dash.
Mabey it will be different in the finished game, i hope.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2010)

The only thing I liked about the demo is that you can chakra dash backwards.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

That was pretty badass, I hope it's different for everyone when you dash backwards.

I think it's pretty sweet when Kakashi doesn't even get the chance to use Water Dragon Jutsu at all due to the rape.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

Remember that the demo is not the full game. So try not to jusdge the game as a whole based on an imcomplete demo. 

Just saying.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 4, 2010)

I doubt any Naruto game will ever be truly perfect, but hell, if there's any chance it can be, I honestly won't mind waiting four years or five (like Final Fantasy (Versus) XIII) for it.


UNS2 looks to be pretty good, nonetheless, though I'm already expecting some faults. Nevertheless, UNS1 was decently entertaining whilst not exactly fantastic. With the improvements, UNS2 should at least impress.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll wait for a Naruto game where you can make a custom character, and make his own story, like a RPG/GTA type game and stuff.

It'll never happen..


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

I expect each game there is to have some faults. There is no such thing as a faultless game haha. But, that just means there is room for improvement. 

But, I am strongly looking forward to this game. To me it looks, EPIC. Can't wait to play as pain, Itachi and Tsunade. Hell I can't wait to play as a lot of characters, seeing as there are so many more to choose from, this time.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 4, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I'll wait for a Naruto game where you can make a custom character, and make his own story, like a RPG/GTA type game and stuff.
> 
> It'll never happen..



Destructible environments and an ANBU-like police force.
All I ask for is Hiraishin, Jiraiya's Sage Mode, and all Rasengan variants.

I'll Gargantuan Rasengan Barrage my way to hell. 



Empath Of Pain said:


> I expect each game there is to have some faults. There is no such thing as a faultless game haha. But, that just means there is room for improvement.
> 
> But, I am strongly looking forward to this game. To me it looks, EPIC. Can't wait to play as pain, Itachi and Tsunade. Hell I can't wait to play as a lot of characters, seeing as there are so many more to choose from, this time.



My sentiments exactly.

I can't wait to play as Minato and especially SM Jiraiya (Accel 3 ruined him).
I always found his Sage Mode the most epic version due to the numerous different Jutsus he uses in it, and Cho Oodama Rasengan.

Size matters. 


As long as Storm 2 does a good job with SM Jiraiya, I'll be able to overlook half their faults.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 4, 2010)

how do you chakra dash backwards:amazed


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 4, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I'll wait for a Naruto game where you can make a custom character, and make his own story, like a RPG/GTA type game and stuff.
> 
> It'll never happen..


I once wanted a game where you'd get a newly Genin, custom made, choose his Elemental affinity and decide what his beginning stats would be (although low). Then as time passed, your choice would affect how they'd grow. Will you be a stamina tank like Naruto, or a Genjutsu type like Itachi?

Travel around the land, learn jutsus, improve yourself and fight in both tournaments and questbased events. The fights would have been made trickier, you have chakra depending on your stamina ability, and when it's gone, it's gone and so are you. Use it wisely and fight even wiser against opponents with more chakra than you.

Yeah.. this sounds like Naruto, the Pokemon game.



So, back to UNS2, how does the chakra system work in this? Not like CoN, I hope. I've been checking sites here and there, but at best, I find videos that doesn't work.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> I once wanted a game where you'd get a newly Genin, custom made, choose his Elemental affinity and decide what his beginning stats would be (although low). Then as time passed, your choice would affect how they'd grow. Will you be a stamina tank like Naruto, or a Genjutsu type like Itachi?
> 
> Travel around the land, learn jutsus, improve yourself and fight in both tournaments and questbased events. The fights would have been made trickier, you have chakra depending on your stamina ability, and when it's gone, it's gone and so are you. Use it wisely and fight even wiser against opponents with more chakra than you.
> 
> ...


It's a great idea..shit, we should put this together.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 4, 2010)

^ Thank you. I included your idea about custom made characters, I'm just a sucker for games where you can create a character, be it one single character or an entire team as well, from scratch, and have them improve. Any game, sports, RPG, shoot em up, I'm hoping for some sorts of character creation deal.

Heck, I played RAW vs Smackdown 2010 as long as I did just for that little feature.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope Jiraiya isnt an old fatass in this game, much like he was in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1
(although from the gameplay video it looks like he still is)


----------



## Firaea (Aug 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hope Jiraiya isnt an old fatass in this game, much like he was in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1
> (although from the gameplay video it looks like he still is)



Disappointing, but at least the gameplay video showed base Jiraiya. I'm still grasping for hope for SM Jiraiya.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh well, i want to see more Hidan gameplay.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope to see some Killer Bee gameplay


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hope Jiraiya isnt an old fatass in this game, much like he was in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1
> (although from the gameplay video it looks like he still is)



It's one of the things I noticed too. Returning characters weren't altered much.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> I can't wait to play as Minato and especially SM Jiraiya (Accel 3 ruined him).
> I always found his Sage Mode the most epic version due to the numerous different Jutsus he uses in it, and Cho Oodama Rasengan.
> ...


I agree. I would overlook most of the faults if they can get the characters and their moves down correctly. Though, so far, it looks like they're doing exactly that, getting them right. So, so far I'm not at all disappointed, and can't wait. 

I can't wait to use Jiraiya and all the moves we saw him use on Pain. I know he so far looks to have most if not all of those move. This game looks like it's got it going on!


----------



## nick65 (Aug 4, 2010)

chakra dash backwords, all moves, button seqeunce failures + a rasengan combo


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

I wish characters actually interacted with one another with they fight, based on what they know or heard of the other one, that could be cool.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

You mean like, talk back to each other?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, like a short conversation, but it's never the same and it's actually interesting to listen to.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2010)

I like that idea Anakin. It would be quite cool if they did that.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

I actually wanted something similar. 

One throws an insult, the other throws one right back, in accordance to what the other said. That's pretty tight. I would if they will do this some day, or if fans will actually bring that to their attention. Since they listen to fans, I think it would have a chance to make it in the game.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 4, 2010)

Talk during the battle? Eh.

Well, I think they should include a conversation for atleast some side characters to main characters; like, all the rookies know each other so they should have some programmed conversations before the battle starts saying something, unlike the last game where the side characters only had a 'conversation' with Naruto or their fellow teammates.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

It would be pretty cool, if they did it right. 

I don't see it happening soon though.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 4, 2010)

The talking back thing is what they(well the team that) did in the anime fighter BlazBlue, It actually works pretty well in english or the jap voice overs. I think it would be an awesome idea like Naruto tries a rasengan Sasuke dodges and says something like "thats the best you got?" and Naruto replies "Damn it!" or something to that effect.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 4, 2010)

IMO
That would get annoying.

EDIT: well, in english dub it would.


----------



## KageFreak (Aug 4, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> It would be pretty cool, if they did it right.
> 
> I don't see it happening soon though.



dragon ball games have this thing


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

I know, that's where I got the idea from, but it would be during the fight too sometimes, you could turn it off though.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> IMO
> That would get annoying.
> 
> EDIT: well, in english dub it would.



Disargeed. The English Dub is fine its the Japanese VA's that would be the problem (there voices crack way to much


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

To prevent from people being annoyed with the talking, I think it should stay the same. Just keep it occasional.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 4, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Remember that the demo is not the full game. So try not to jusdge the game as a whole based on an imcomplete demo.
> 
> Just saying.


Oh I wasn't, I was doing a bit of a retrospective on all the previous UN games and changes (or lack there of) presented. I'm pointing that I hope CC2 makes some substantial improvements in UNS2 and onward (some of them needed since PS2 games). I not judging UNS2 just yet, I'm patient enough to see how the game delivers.


nick65 said:


> chakra dash backwords, all moves, button seqeunce failures + a rasengan combo


One thing that the guy playing missed is that chakra slowly regenerates now, I guess as a way to make sure you always have small amount to do KNJ or dash away in a tight spot.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 4, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Disargeed. The English Dub is fine its the Japanese VA's that would be the problem (there voices crack way to much



Lets agree to disagree.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2010)

Alright, new discussion topic?…

Open world battle arena? You don't have your multiple areas to fight in, you can just fight all across the landscape of the world.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 5, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Disargeed. The English Dub is fine its the Japanese VA's that would be the problem (there voices crack way to much


For CoNR3, I got the European version with the Japanese voices. I've nothing against the sound, it's just the fact that I can't understand 90% of what they're saying unless it's the name of their signature move, another characters name or Itachi's "you fool" comment. I'd prefer the english ones in the long run.



And I see you're discussing conversation during the fights. What about before the match starts? Is that included?


----------



## Rannic (Aug 5, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I wish characters actually interacted with one another with they fight, based on what they know or heard of the other one, that could be cool.



They had this feature in a Dragon Ball Z game(can't remember which one). For example if Freiza and Cell were picked they converse as if it was a friendly sparring match


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 5, 2010)

Isnt that new commercial/video coming out tomorrow on some website?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> They had this feature in a Dragon Ball Z game(can't remember which one). For example if Freiza and Cell were picked they converse as if it was a friendly sparring match


They've done this on most of the DBZ games for awhile.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Isnt that new commercial/video coming out tomorrow on some website?



it comes out later today if we're lucky and depending on your time zone. Otherwise you can watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 5, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> They had this feature in a Dragon Ball Z game(can't remember which one). For example if Freiza and Cell were picked they converse as if it was a friendly sparring match



In NUNS1 it's based on who is on your team.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 5, 2010)

Xbox 360 jpn Demo doesnt require Gold Accounts anymore,


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 5, 2010)

Is making a japanese account on 360 just as simple as doing it on PS3?


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 5, 2010)

yea just as simple


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 5, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> yea just as simple



Awesome, Thanks.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Aug 5, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> Xbox 360 jpn Demo doesnt require Gold Accounts anymore,



Thanks for this bro, about time someone cared ;_;


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2010)

That's good to hear.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 5, 2010)

lol, new trailer/commercial?
Cant watch it on my laptop.



EDIT: lol, coolest 16 seconds ever.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2010)

That showed a lot of what I wanted to see!

Kyuubi action, and Kakashi taking on four Paths.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2010)

I seen Sasuke running from Susanoo and I lol'd


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2010)

Serves him right.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 6, 2010)

New Trailer coming soon


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

This game is only looking better.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 6, 2010)

im literally counting the days till its released


----------



## Andre (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> This game is only looking better.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2010)

the new trailer looks good sage naruto is shown


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

I still wonder how MS tech will work in this.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 6, 2010)

ama will be badassed


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

I can see it being easy to dodge or blocked.

It'll work good with combos though.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 6, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I seen Sasuke running from Susanoo and I lol'd



Haha, that was rather hilarious.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

This game is just totally epic. I can't wait for the new trailer.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 6, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> They had this feature in a Dragon Ball Z game(can't remember which one). For example if Freiza and Cell were picked they converse as if it was a friendly sparring match



They do that in the new PSP game, Tag VS.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> IMO
> That would get annoying.
> 
> EDIT: well, in english dub it would.



...if it'd be annoying in one it'd be annoying in the other. Naruto and the gang sound like nasally teenagers in both the Japanese and English dubs. Still, the English dub of Naruto is pretty darn good as far as dubs go. There really isn't much wrong with it at all.

Darn kids don't know how good they have it with animu nowadays. BACK IN MY DAY we had dubs like Sailor Moon, DBZ, and Tenchi Muyo...those were something to complain about


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

DBZ's dub were usually good though.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 6, 2010)

oh lawd, the naruto dubs suck ass . naruto sounds so  i'd rather not understand wtf they're saying than have to listen to that corny bullshit 

which is why i'm kinda glad they don't a l ot of talking.


----------



## Andre (Aug 6, 2010)

I liked the Naruto dub, tbh


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

Andre said:


> I liked the Naruto dub, tbh


Some voices were good, but I've never liked Naruto's


----------



## Rannic (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Some voices were good, but I've never liked Naruto's



me either, matter of fact the whole team seven voice overs were annoying.

EDIT: As for Dragon Ball Z Perfect Cell voice over was awesome.


----------



## Andre (Aug 6, 2010)

They weren't that annoying to me.

Is this because I saw the English version before I saw the Japanese ver


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm already certain I'll be using the original VA work.

Dub voices annoyed me to no end on pretty much everyone.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 6, 2010)

Most epic 15 seconds ever. 

Jiraiya Sage Mode.
Kyuubi.
Kakashi VS Pain.
Sasuke getting Susanoo'd.


I want this game immediately dammit.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Aug 6, 2010)

^ Same.

Sad thing is, I can't see the video on the game's site, my PS3 won't play it. Anyone have a YouTube link?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 6, 2010)

It's written in japanese during the 15 secs "No, you're not dreaming, this is no anime. This is a game."


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 6, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> im literally counting the days till its released


Seconded this.

Sigh.. just 70 more days here.. unless there's no delays...


----------



## Firaea (Aug 6, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's written in japanese during the 15 secs "No, you're not dreaming, this is no anime. This is a game."



Talk about epic.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Sasuke sees Susanoo*

Sasuke: Ooohhhh shiiiiiiiit!!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> *Sasuke sees Susanoo*
> 
> Sasuke: Ooohhhh shiiiiiiiit!!!!!


what are you talking about?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> me either, matter of fact the whole team seven voice overs were annoying.
> 
> EDIT: As for Dragon Ball Z Perfect Cell voice over was awesome.


True, he had a great voice.



Andre said:


> They weren't that annoying to me.
> 
> Is this because I saw the English version before I saw the Japanese ver


I saw the english version first too, and I prefer the Japanese one still.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Some voices were good, but I've never liked Naruto's



Naruto's voice was only bad in the first few episodes during the Wave arc (which is when the manga picked up) it got MUCH better same with all of the VA's. most people just judge it on the first few ep's but they need to let them grow not everyone is an instant expert at the voice they're going to do.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> what are you talking about?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

Sure, he got better.

Doesn't mean it doesn't get on the nerves, never mind the screaming.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 6, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> im literally counting the days till its released



How many days left?


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How many days left?



Not exactly sure. There still isn't an official release date.

I'm just gonna say 55 days until September 30th.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2010)

Need new pics and vids; dying very slowly.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2010)

Klue said:


> Need new pics and vids; dying very slowly.



I don't think  has reached the majority of the fan base yet.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Sure, he got better.
> 
> Doesn't mean it doesn't get on the nerves, never mind the screaming.



The screaming is even better then the normal talking voice besides the Japanese Seiyū  screaming is 10x worse especially Sakura's (I swear my ears started bleeding with her Seiyū)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 6, 2010)

Klue said:


> Need new pics and vids; dying very slowly.



lol.
They just said there is a new Promotional Video on its way, so stay alive a bit longer.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I don't think  has reached the majority of the fan base yet.



Epic but not nearly long enough; Klue demands more.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> The screaming is even better then the normal talking voice besides the Japanese Seiyū  screaming is 10x worse especially Sakura's (I swear my ears started bleeding with her Seiyū)


Well, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Gino (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm lazy and going to ask a dumb question but Is there a official release date?...........


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought it was supposed to come out around Set. 28, I think.

Unless I'm wrong?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 6, 2010)

Real question is; When are we going to get our next batch of gameplay videos.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I thought it was supposed to come out around Set. 28, I think.
> 
> Unless I'm wrong?



reported to 21 oct, in us.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I thought it was supposed to come out around Set. 28, I think.
> 
> Unless I'm wrong?



IGN has it listed as 9/28. But online stores including Gamestop, and  Amazon, who's pretty accurate, say it's coming out 10/19.  Hoping it's the former.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I don't think  has reached the majority of the fan base yet.


some one need to rip the stream and convert it.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 6, 2010)

Apparently the Europe realease will be earlier? Does anyone know the European release date for UNS2?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2010)

US release date was pushed back until the 21st of October? WTF!


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

The actual release date is Oct 12th. For the US

EU Oct 15th
Japan Oct 21st


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

That's _still_ too long.


----------



## Appletart (Aug 6, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Apparently the Europe realease will be earlier? Does anyone know the European release date for UNS2?



My pre order in the UK is down as Oct 15th


----------



## Gino (Aug 6, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> The actual release date is Oct 12th. For the US
> 
> EU Oct 15th
> Japan Oct 21st



ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> The actual release date is Oct 12th. For the US
> 
> EU Oct 15th
> Japan Oct 21st



That ain't official. It's known that Europe gets it earlier than the US, so you have to be wrong.



Blatman said:


> Apparently the Europe realease will be earlier? Does anyone know the European release date for UNS2?



Amazon says it's released September 30th. Take it with a grain of salt, though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 6, 2010)

October for the US release date hopefully? I'm down with that. Wont be buying though, I'm low on cash and my next game is Final Fantasy Versus XIII.

yes, I need to save for that long to buy it. stfu.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> That's _still_ too long.





Gino said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That date is indeed too long.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> That ain't official. It's known that Europe gets it earlier than the US, so you have to be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon says it's released September 30th. Take it with a grain of salt, though.



Actually, I'm not wrong. They anounced it at Comic Con.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 6, 2010)

Echø said:


> yes, I need to save for that long to buy it. stfu.



I feel you bro. I'm looking forward to 6 games in Sept. and Oct. alone. 

UNS2's at the top of the list though.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn, I can't wait that long.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

The wait is way too long indeed. I guess they're just not used to the multi-platform thing.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2010)

Only 2-1/2 months left. Not that long, really.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

True, it's not long, It just is when your excited to play it.

I'll be getting The Force Unleashed 2 before this, though.


----------



## Corran (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah its not long at all, don't need this thread turning in to one of those "waiting in agony" threads  Its bad enough in the Telegrams with people not being able to wait 1 hour for spoilers


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

It's basically long when you're hyped/excited/ect. But it's not long when you're perfectly calm. Likely wont be long for me, with work and all. Those days come real fast, makes the days and weeks go by very quickly, for me.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, school is starting up again next month, it'll fly by.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

As long as you have something to do, and stuffing coming up (that you don't want to come up) you'll be fine.  lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2010)

I hope you all buy this, but not for the reason your probably thinking.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I want more .hack games.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> As long as you have something to do, and stuffing coming up (that you don't want to come up) you'll be fine.  lol


True, and that'll happen constantly.

I can't wait to get out of High School.


----------



## Lord Potato (Aug 6, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> That ain't official. It's known that Europe gets it earlier than the US, so you have to be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon says it's released September 30th. Take it with a grain of salt, though.




He's not wrong. I'm from Europe and i pre ordered the game. According to the websites, it says... Released: Oct 15th, which is weird. Because It's been said that the game will release in Europe first.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> True, and that'll happen constantly.
> 
> I can't wait to get out of High School.


I'm gonnab e stuck doing the working thing, for a long time lol. But, it's not really a bad thing, besides when it consumes all of your free time.



Karl said:


> He's not wrong. I'm from Europe and i pre ordered the game. According to the websites, it says... Released: Oct 15th, which is weird. Because It's been said that the game will release in Europe first.


I heard the same. That it would be released in EU first. I guess not. Unless it was heard wrong, and they meant, EU will get it before Japan. But, it's all official now.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I'm gonnab e stuck doing the working thing, for a long time lol. But, it's not really a bad thing, besides when it consumes all of your free time.


Speaking of, I really need a job, I'm being really lazy this summer.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Speaking of, I really need a job, I'm being really lazy this summer.


I don't have time for laziness. Much of the time consuming stuff I do is something that MUST be done, or it's for someone else. I'm a busy man. 

But, when UNS2 comes out, I will also be busy with that.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 6, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Anakin Solo said:
> 
> 
> > DBZ's dub were usually good though.
> ...


----------



## Nimakuzage (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll probably buy this for my younger brother, but end up playing it myself.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> saiya-jin said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, not so much. Of course I should have to say anything about the Saban dub and the 20+ episodes worth of material  they cut out. But the FUNimation DBZ dub isn't very good as far as dubs go. As in, it isn't very faithful to the source material. The Script is far from the original, throwing in jokes and dialogue where there originally was none, not using the original score, and also altering the personalities of some characters, even Goku. Even Schemmel and Chris Sabat (Goku and Vegeta/Piccolo's English VA's) said how horrible the dubs before Kai was due to the direction they had.
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 7, 2010)

Loved that new video. Can?t wait for more updates.



Andre said:


> I liked the Naruto dub, tbh



Me too, a chance to hone my English listening skills.


----------



## destinator (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Firaea (Aug 7, 2010)

Holy effin' shit, I fangasmed.  
Finally a Killer Bee scan!

That looks like Bee's Ougi, Hachibi Menacing Ball. Epic shit.


----------



## KageFreak (Aug 7, 2010)

Alright


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

Now for Minato.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Now for Minato.





Yes, that's all we need.

edit:
Wait, no. That wasn't an Ougi... it was an awakening. The character picture is the Hachibi itself... which means... the full 8-tails is freaking playable!? Holy shit.


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2010)

Are you happy NF? Killerbee officially made the roster, as if it weren't obvious.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 7, 2010)

I float...like a butterfly. And sting like a bee! 'Cause I'm the Eight-Tailed Beast.



Can't wait to kick some ass with him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2010)

8 Tails awakening? 

Now if only Gaara would get fully playable Shukaku.


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, this pretty much confirms that *Supports can be turned off.*

Even though there was still debate about the Naruto vs lee match(people thought it could just be one of those optional battles in story mode )

This scan however shows the timer, as well as 8 tails being Killer Bees awakening. We know it isn't a boss fight as well so Yeah


Man im glad. No more mandatory supports!!

Edit: Oh and yeah. There are no items for the 8 tail to use(just like the 4 tailed kyubbi). I'm actually interested to see how 8 tails will play out in this game, since hes so friggin huge. In a way, it reminds me of tenkaichi, where you could face those huge   oozaru monsters


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, that's pretty good to see.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't wait to play as the full freaking Hachibi.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

I hope he can't one-shot you, because that'll be very gay.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 7, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I hope he can't one-shot you, because that'll be very gay.



I'm extremely curious as to how the entire Hachibi will play, especially given the HUMONGOUS size and MASSIVE brute power it apparently has in the manga...

Movement speed...? I dunno, if it moves fast it'll be unstoppable, given its size. It's (assumably) extremely slow?

And combos? 


*punch*
Foe gets flattened. Battle over. 


*tail smack*
Foe flies 10000 miles away. Battle over.


*Hachibi Menacing Ball*
Battle stadium is destroyed. Game is bricked and your PS3/XBox360 gets trashed. 



In the first game, all relevant awakenings were available as individual characters (I actually love it that way, though considering there's online, this might be a little rigged).

I'm wondering if this will be the case for Storm 2, and if so, Hachibi playable from the start seems a little... overkill, though I think that'll be very fun in free battle.

I'm not really worried about online since I'm more concerned about enjoying the game itself, but to balance online, I'm hoping that awakenings are available from the start in normal battle, but not in online, maybe. Except, maybe, SM Naruto/Jiraiya, Sasuke, and the likes of those?

Ah I've no idea.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 7, 2010)

killer

..


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm thinking he'll be a tank. Really strong and really slow.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Well, this pretty much confirms that *Supports can be turned off.*
> 
> Even though there was still debate about the Naruto vs lee match(people thought it could just be one of those optional battles in story mode )
> 
> ...


 CC2 probably wanted supports to be optional since introducing online MP would mean expanding a few options here and there. 

At least this we get a timer for awakenings since the dismal ticking sound didn't help much in the first game, and the disabling of supports and items for awakenings (well the serious ones at least) at least shows CC2 is making a serious effort for balancing the game this time around.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2010)

finally a bee scan and it looks you can turn into the full hachibi


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I float...like a butterfly. And sting like a bee! 'Cause I'm the Eight-Tailed Beast.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to kick some ass with him.



Agreed, Fuck Yea. 

Are you able to translate anything of worth?


----------



## Cash (Aug 7, 2010)

wooow. nice. I was just talking to my homie and he told me Bee wasnt gonna be in it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Well, this pretty much confirms that *Supports can be turned off.*
> 
> Even though there was still debate about the Naruto vs lee match(people thought it could just be one of those optional battles in story mode )
> 
> This scan however shows the timer, as well as 8 tails being Killer Bees awakening. We know it isn't a boss fight as well so Yeah



FUCK YES! Keen eye you have there - thank you for bring this to my attention.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 7, 2010)

Such a nice weekend surprise. 

Glad to see Bee is finally confirmed (and to have news of supports really being optional).  Very nice, very nice.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

It's about time that was confirmed.


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 7, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> CC2 probably wanted supports to be optional since introducing online MP would mean expanding a few options here and there.
> 
> At least this we get a timer for awakenings since the dismal ticking sound didn't help much in the first game, and the disabling of supports and items for awakenings (well the serious ones at least) at least shows CC2 is making a serious effort for balancing the game this time around.



Well there's that, and the fact that supports could be a problem online. I wouldn't be surprised if supports caused more lag online though(especially if both players have two supports).  I still hope supports dont cause lag online. Optional supports were long overdue though , so im glad Cc2 made this optional.

In either case, I'd say GG to CC2  



Klue said:


> FUCK YES! Keen eye you have there - thank you for bring this to my attention.



No problem dude


----------



## Vyse (Aug 7, 2010)

Online lag would absolutely destroy the game for me. Hopefully they don't screw that one up.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 7, 2010)

Klue said:


> Agreed, Fuck Yea.
> 
> Are you able to translate anything of worth?



The Hachibi Killer Bee enters the battlefield.

Killer Bee haves 3 abilities.
The 1st is his powers as a Jinchuuriki
The 2nd his awesome Nanatoryuu ( Seven Swords style )
The 3rd one is his transformation into the 8 Tailed Beast.


"Taste my hook, baby !"
"I float...like a butterfly. And sting like a bee!
'Cause I'm the Eight-Tailed Beast."

As the Raikage's younger brother he's an elite of the Cloud Village.
Killer Bee, for the 1st time in a game.

1st pic : Thanks to the seven sword style he created himself, 
his moves are hard to predict.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 7, 2010)

If I don't frequent Ten-Ten then Killer Bee will definitely be next on the list. Man, even though we knew this was gonna happen...it's still amazing. I can't wait to hear how he sounds dubbed.


But one thing I can't help but notice...his colors are so bland :/ Like...the color of his clothes and stuff. Too much gray.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

They do look too bland, don't they?

Maybe that's just how it turned out, It'll probably improve.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 7, 2010)

lol, not even surprised.

So mabey we get 6TK Awakening from Sage Mode Naruto


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> The Hachibi Killer Bee enters the battlefield.
> 
> Killer Bee haves 3 abilities.
> The 1st is his powers as a Jinchuuriki
> ...



Wait, have you translated any of the other scans? If so (or not), is there any info that we've missed.

I just realized that Killer Bee's Nanatoryuu is gonna be really hard or really easy to substitute. Based off the translation it seems that might not be lying about it being unpredictable.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2010)

Fuckin' Bee!!!


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, CC2 has really placed in some major effort into this game. 

Being able to play as the Full 8 Tailed Beast Form as Killerbee's Awakening is, mind-blowing to large extent. Of course, this opens up to some questions.

Since CC2 has changed their system enough to allow a large Tailed Beast to be playable, it makes me wonder if any other large jutsu will be playable Awakenings. 
Like Itachi's Susano'o for example.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2010)

Tenten's gonna be a beast in this game


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 7, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Tenten's gonna be a beast in this game



We didn't see any footage of her at all.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> We didn't see any footage of her at all.



Do we need to? She's always a beast


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

This game will not disappoint


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> Wow, CC2 has really placed in some major effort into this game.
> 
> Being able to play as the Full 8 Tailed Beast Form as Killerbee's Awakening is, mind-blowing to large extent. Of course, this opens up to some questions.
> 
> ...


It seems much more likely now, I hope you can do boss battles in regular fights, like against Bunta, or Manda and stuff, or Pain's summonings.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't wait to test out, Killer Bee.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Do we need to? She's always a beast



precisely


----------



## Firaea (Aug 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> lol, not even surprised.
> 
> So mabey we get 6TK Awakening from Sage Mode Naruto



This one's almost 100% confirmed already.

If the freaking fully-transformed Hachibi is playable, there's nothing preventing 6TK from being playable.



Anakin Solo said:


> It seems much more likely now, I hope you can do boss battles in regular fights, like against Bunta, or Manda and stuff, or Pain's summonings.



That'd kick ass.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 7, 2010)

BEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> The Hachibi Killer Bee enters the battlefield.
> 
> Killer Bee haves 3 abilities.
> The 1st is his powers as a Jinchuuriki
> ...



You're the best Yagami, thanks.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

At least we know who people will be spamming now.


----------



## grantr4045 (Aug 8, 2010)

a new challenger  hmm


----------



## Corran (Aug 8, 2010)

Damn old trailers


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

That's a pretty old video.


----------



## grantr4045 (Aug 8, 2010)

sorry for the old tralier but just imagine lars vs sakura or lars vs pain


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll have to rapestomp whoever bothers to use Lars. ph


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 8, 2010)

People are definitely going to be spamming, Killer Bee. I'll be ready.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

TenTen weapon spam.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 8, 2010)

Tenten or Killer Bee all alike, they've to get past my Cho Oodama Rasengan.


----------



## gaara454545 (Aug 8, 2010)

I heard that the game had also 4 players mode is that right ?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 8, 2010)

yea, i want to see Tenten's throw this time.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2010)

Funny that she was one of the most combo heavy characters in the first game, damn Tenten.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 8, 2010)

THAT IS BECAUSE

TENTEN

IS.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 8, 2010)

They're actually including a fighting fullformed Bijuu? This is sure different than other Naruto games I've played. Wonder how that's gonna be gamewise, with his powers.

Still, Pain is the one I'm looking forward to most.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm still waiting for summoning battle's to be confirmed.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 8, 2010)

And so it begins....


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope his awakening can 1-shot players so when i beat people who use him i can have a good laugh.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

^ You know how gay that would be right?


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 8, 2010)

lol, i wonder if his awakening will have an ougi, or maybe the menacing ball he's using in the scan is his ougi. Either way i cant wait to do Killer Bee vs Kisame :33


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

Menacing ball clash?


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 8, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Menacing ball clash?



  :amazed  

cc2 better make this happen


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

Menaceing ball vs TenTen's..whatever she has that's clashable.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 8, 2010)

or Hachibi vs Hachibi, 2 huge monsters fighting each other, the match ups are endless


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

Bunta vs Hachibi?

If that's possible, which it should be.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 8, 2010)

Let's just say a lot of clashes would be fucking epic


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 8, 2010)

We should get to play as Manda  He's a beast.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 8, 2010)

Good to see Bee and all his glory... well, almost all of his glory at least. No V2 this time around, but looks like we get full Hachibi so it's all good.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> We should get to play as Manda  He's a beast.



Maybe he'll make an appearance after Sasuke's fight with Deidara.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 8, 2010)

Klue said:


> Maybe he'll make an appearance after Sasuke's fight with Deidara.



haha that's mean


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

Klue said:


> Maybe he'll make an appearance after Sasuke's fight with Deidara.


Lol, poor guy never deserved to go out like a bitch.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm still waiting on Deidera, the bad ass is being forgotten with all this killer bee talk.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 8, 2010)

he's confirmed, but you're right - no content on him thus far
I'm waiting for more Neji/Tenten/Lee & Ino.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 8, 2010)

Just as planned. 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> lol, not even surprised.
> 
> So mabey we get 6TK Awakening from Sage Mode Naruto



YES PLZ.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm still waiting on Deidera, the bad ass is being forgotten with all this killer bee talk.


I haven't forgotten him.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 8, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Let's just say a lot of clashes would be fucking epic



Menacing Ball VS Sakura/Karin/Ino.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 8, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> lol, i wonder if his awakening will have an ougi, or maybe the menacing ball he's using in the scan is his ougi. Either way i cant wait to do Killer Bee vs Kisame :33



Damn, I had the the same thought lol
Even though Kisame won't be at full power, it would still be a great match.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope we get another scan or something soon. Not that I'm being greedy, just want more epicness. Been too busy with work, so I have little time for much these days.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 8, 2010)

killer bee is confirmed right?


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 8, 2010)

Just on the page before this there was a scan that showed Killer Bee.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 9, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> Damn, I had the the same thought lol
> Even though Kisame won't be at full power, it would still be a great match.



Bee needs a handicap, obviously. :ho


----------



## Firaea (Aug 9, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I hope we get another scan or something soon. Not that I'm being greedy, just want more epicness. Been too busy with work, so I have little time for much these days.



Correct me if I am mistaken, but apparently, we're getting the scans from WSJ (right?), so I'm guessing the next scan is two weeks later, since there isn't gonna be WSJ this week.


I want a scan of either Minato, 6tk, or Konoha's Hokages!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 9, 2010)

They should put out 5 scans next time.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 9, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Menacing Ball VS Sakura/Karin/Ino.


They should make Konohamaru available for this Bijuu fight. I'd love see how a Bijuu reacts to a kick. 

And if six-tailed Naruto is in... 

Fighting with summons would be cool too. I don't want all the good stuff to be in story mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 9, 2010)

I want more of those gameplay videos.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 9, 2010)

I want some Akatsuki action.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 9, 2010)

A summon would be cool if done right. Wouldn't it be neat if you used a summon and the battle changed for both of you? Such as, the summoner would control what attack or movement the summon does all boss-style and the other person does QTE to dodge or cancel the attack?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 9, 2010)

yea, that would be cool.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 9, 2010)

It's something that I could see them doing, it would be epic.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 9, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I want more of those gameplay videos.



You will have to wait til the 21st of this month since that's when CC2 will release 3 gameplay matches on V-Jump WEB again.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 9, 2010)

They need to add destructible clothing.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> You will have to wait til the 21st of this month since that's when CC2 will release 3 gameplay matches on V-Jump WEB again.



Alright, good.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Aug 9, 2010)

Hachibi will take up most of an arena...

I'll enjoy seeing people chakra dash into an invisible wall when the Hachibi is stomping :ho


----------



## Superior (Aug 9, 2010)

Bee should be pretty fun.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 9, 2010)

So is this game online co-op or not?


----------



## Superior (Aug 9, 2010)

I doubt it is.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 9, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I want some Akatsuki action.


Agreed


----------



## Dim Mak (Aug 9, 2010)

Played the demo, was pretty disappointed =/


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 9, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Played the demo, was pretty disappointed =/



lol, So were the developers.


----------



## Superior (Aug 9, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Played the demo, was pretty disappointed =/


We all were, but should've expected as much.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 9, 2010)

I honestly think the demo may have been a sorta rushed/last minute deal honestly.

I mean, they did comment on how some elements weren't present.  I think it was more of a "let's hold the fans over" kinda thing.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 9, 2010)

Superior said:


> We all were, but should've expected as much.



_All?_ No, not everyone was. Most people enjoyed it because after all, it's just a demo. I enjoyed it and still play it.

Besides, CC2 has already stated in a blog update that the full version of the game is very vastly different from the demo. But could not create a updated version demo due to time limitations.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder what type of move-set Karin will have. Ino and Sakura level, probably.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 9, 2010)

When you use her as a support character, you push in front of the other characters' moves for you.


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> _All?_ No, not everyone was. Most people enjoyed it because after all, it's just a demo. I enjoyed it and still play it.
> 
> Besides, CC2 has already stated in a blog update that the full version of the game is very vastly different from the demo. But could not create a updated version demo due to time limitations.


A lot of people were, if we just had a simple versus mode with 2 or three characters, I'd be happy.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 10, 2010)

I enjoy an still play the demo


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll wait for the full version of the game. Demos are just no good.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 10, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I'll wait for the full version of the game. Demos are just no good.



That's why I didn't even try the demo, haha. I'm just anticipating the full version. 

Give me all at once, or nothing at all.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I honestly think the demo may have been a sorta rushed/last minute deal honestly.
> 
> I mean, they did comment on how some elements weren't present.  I think it was more of a "let's hold the fans over" kinda thing.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


 It wasn't, they've been showing the same demo since E3 so they had a little over a month to tweak the demo. Maybe the way they do their development is a slow and painful process I guess, and they probably don't have the infrastructure to make on-the-fly changes. 

But again if they knew they were make a demo for E3 and were gonna release one to the public, then they should've implemented the new game's features from the get-go.



Wormodragon said:


> That's why I didn't even try the demo, haha. I'm just anticipating the full version.
> 
> Give me all at once, or nothing at all.


Oh you...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 10, 2010)

Who cares if the demo was bad, the game is coming out in like 2 months.



shyakugaun said:


> I enjoy an still play the demo



Yea me too, its still enjoyable.



Klue said:


> Hmm, I wonder what type of move-set Karin will have. Ino and Sakura level, probably.



Ino will probly be overpowered like she was in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Give me all at once, or nothing at all.


That doesn't sound right for some reason, lol.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Aug 10, 2010)

killer bee is confirmed!!! ima use the hell out of him.


----------



## Appletart (Aug 10, 2010)

The demo to GoW3 was a load of shite too but the finished product was greatness.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 10, 2010)

Appletart said:


> The demo to GoW3 was a load of shite too but the finished product was greatness.



While CC2 is far from a bad developer, comparing their abilities to Sony Santa-Monica is a bit farfetched. Besides, GOW3's demo was over a year old compared to the UNS2 demo which is a few months old at most. UNS2 is gonna be a good game, but on a technical level it leaves some room for improvement.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Aug 10, 2010)

is the UNS2 demo at the playstation store does anybody know?


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 10, 2010)

Superior said:


> A lot of people were, if we just had a simple versus mode with 2 or three characters, I'd be happy.



I honestly don't see how alot of people could have been disappointed when CC2 announced before hand that it was going to be the same demo from E3. Could they have placed in a VS Demo? Possibly, but didn't due to their own accord. 

It's pretty much what they did with Storm 1, the demo they show and play at E3 will be the same demo that will be released to the public.


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

I just thought Kakashi would be tougher.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 10, 2010)

Superior said:


> I just thought Kakashi would be tougher.



Yea, that was lame how the Demo was on easy casual mode.


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

They could've atleast added clashes.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Aug 10, 2010)

Well it is a demo after all, they'd rather you bought the game and had more to OMGZ at rather than play it and be like " Yeah I did that shit in the demo FU CC2 "  

When you play the Kakashi fight on the finished product you'll be like !


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 10, 2010)

Superior said:


> They could've atleast added clashes.



It's a Boss Battle lol. There were no clashes in the demo at E3, why expect it?
And even though it's not your wishful idea, the cinematic jutsu clash is enough.

Kakashi could have been tougher, I'll agree with you on that. But it's the 1st Boss Battle. Of course it's not going to be tough.


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

It should be, I want to have urge to destroy this game the moment I start playing out of frustration, _that's_ a game.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 10, 2010)

Superior said:


> It should be, I want to have urge to destroy this game the moment I start playing out of frustration, _that's_ a game.



No, that's not a game. Not at all. That's a personal accord 
People experience games differently, someone could find a game like Tekken 6 more enjoyable than Street Fighters IV and think "_that's_ a game".
The 1st Stage or 1st Boss will always have a normal difficulty in almost every game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 10, 2010)

Superior said:


> It should be, I want to have urge to destroy this game the moment I start playing out of frustration, _that's_ a game.



No Smart games should alwase have a smooth difficulty arc. Games like Demon Souls should be the exception not the rule. 



Tormentor000 said:


> No, that's not a game. Not at all. That's a personal accord
> People experience games differently, someone could find a game like Tekken 6 more enjoyable than Street Fighters IV and think "_that's_ a game".
> The 1st Stage or 1st Boss will always have a normal difficulty in almost every game.



Well said stage one in every game is easy and its like that for a reason.


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

I swear, I can never make a joke around you guys.


----------



## Toaster (Aug 10, 2010)

This game is going to be SWEET, it's gonna come with online-multiplayer too - so this is a MUST-BUY


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 10, 2010)

Superior said:


> I swear, I can never make a joke around you guys.



In my defence im runing on fumes so sorry for not getting your joke now when teh frack is the Demo comeing out in the US


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 10, 2010)

Toaster said:


> This game is going to be SWEET, it's gonna come with online-multiplayer too - so this is a MUST-BUY


Damn right.
I did my very first preordering, something I usually never do, just so I can get it off my mind and let the time pass.

I hope they have something close to survival mode in this game. I'd look forward to the chance to fight an endless wave of foddernins with Pain and Six-tailed Naruto if he's in it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 10, 2010)

Im just glad im going to be able to have a better Pain vs Sage Mods Naruto fight then the one in the Anime.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 10, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Im just glad im going to be able to have a better Pain vs Sage Mods Naruto fight then the one in the Anime.



Im anime only, what was wrong with the fight they devoted a whole SEASON for? . It was and is epic!

I still enjoy the demo of UNS2 aswell. However, it isnt hard to just have a free battle with Kakashi and Naruto like CC2 did for UNS.

Oh and the most reliable realease date ive got for us english is the 15th of October(courtesy of Game.co.uk).


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm anime only as well.
I like the Invasion and 6TK vs pain but i just thought the part when Naruto used Sage Mode was going to be OVA.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 10, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Im anime only, what was wrong with the fight they devoted a whole SEASON for? . It was and is epic!
> 
> I still enjoy the demo of UNS2 aswell. However, it isnt hard to just have a free battle with Kakashi and Naruto like CC2 did for UNS.
> 
> Oh and the most reliable realease date ive got for us english is the 15th of October(courtesy of Game.co.uk).



You can count on the battles in this being better than the anime that's for sure, the epicness from the trailers alone is already too sick to be compared to the likes of the _majority_ of the episodes.

Uuurrrggghhhh I wanna play as Killer Bee, I loved playing as Kimimaro I wonder if he will be similar with his 8 sword style move and being able to be the bijuu form in battle? That's pretty freakin awesome, I just hope it isn't littered with invisible walls IN the matches, that would be a huge mood killer :/


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Im just glad im going to be able to have a better Pain vs Sage Mods Naruto fight then the one in the Anime.


That's the sad part, actually.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 10, 2010)

Can't be helped.


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

True, they gave up the potential of an amazing arc, for a crappy movie.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2010)

Superior said:


> They could've atleast added clashes.



To the demo, or the game overall?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 10, 2010)

Demo.
I'm sure they have Jutsu Clashing in the actual game.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2010)

hope they do have jutsu clash in the game like the FRS vs kirin would be a good jutsu clash


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> hope they do have jutsu clash in the game like the FRS vs kirin would be a good jutsu clash



I hadn't even thought of that; would be pretty cool too.


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 11, 2010)

October here we go xD 
i wonder why they put Lars in the game ?


----------



## Si Style (Aug 11, 2010)

TheDarkKabuto said:


> October here we go xD
> i wonder why they put Lars in the game ?



Really?! Cos this hasn't been answered 2000 times?


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 11, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Really?! Cos this hasn't been answered 2000 times?


meh ? really xD


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 11, 2010)

There wasn't any justy clash in the demo. I tried clashing rasengan with chidori but no luck. That still is a demo though and not the final build.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 11, 2010)

TheDarkKabuto said:


> October here we go xD
> i wonder why they put Lars in the game ?



Masashi Kishimoto did costume design for Lars.


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Masashi Kishimoto did costume design for Lars.


no what really ??


----------



## Corran (Aug 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Masashi Kishimoto did costume design for Lars.



Pretty sure he designed Lars, not just his costume.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 11, 2010)

Corran said:


> Pretty sure he designed Lars, not just his costume.



I believe it was just the alternative costume.


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 11, 2010)

lol anyway . I wanna see his story xD


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> There wasn't any justy clash in the demo. I tried clashing rasengan with chidori but no luck. That still is a demo though and not the final build.



Well, it's a boss fight when Kakashi does that, it's not a regular jutsu he uses. It's part of his sequence as a boss.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2010)

TheDarkKabuto said:


> October here we go xD
> i wonder why they put Lars in the game ?



lulz, obviously!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 11, 2010)

So what was the deal with the Card System?

I wonder if it will be something like Raging Blast stats thing where you can make your own build.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't wait till they show more of those gameplay videos. The time draws near.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi guys, I was also dissapointed in the demo, there wasn't much stuff in there
only boss fight with Kakashi that wasn't that hard to beat x). But well im here
to show you something I discover while looking at more info about this  
and found out some videos of gameplay not of the Demo version but looks like
real  footage o-o. So here im gonna post the videos and Enjoy .
*
Naruto Vs Sasuke:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqqcgUU9bS0[/YOUTUBE]

*Orochimaru vs Jiraiya:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzPjsbgXn1c[/YOUTUBE]

*Asuma vs Kakuzu:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J-FjC3WrZk[/YOUTUBE]

PS: By the way I have a little question, Cause I never played the first Storm
game on the , so im wondering can you use your own  songs when you play
 the . Like some other  like dragon ball we can do it.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 11, 2010)

Absolutely awesome. I can't wait for more of these. Even though, they're old, I still love em.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yea, i wish that guy didn't block the Triple Team Ougi.



Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> PS: By the way I have a little question, Cause I never played the first Storm
> game on the , so im wondering can you use your own  songs when you play
> the . Like some other  like dragon ball we can do it.




You cant use custom soundtracks on Ninja Storm 1, but in Ninja Storm 2 for 360 you will be able to.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh I see, cause I have a PS3 only, hope it will be possible for the PS3 too cause would be awesome to play with the original songs from the anime. Cause for the moment the best naruto game for me is Narutimate Accel 2, I still play it with my friends. So can't wait for this one, the character roster seems EPIC *-*


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 11, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Oh I see, cause I have a PS3 only, hope it will be possible for the PS3 too cause would be awesome to play with the original songs from the anime. *Cause for the moment the best naruto game for me is Narutimate Accel 2*, I still play it with my friends. So can't wait for this one, the character roster seems EPIC *-*



THIS.

Still the best of the series. And probably will be for some time.

And the Ougi's in that game were the most awesome of all.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope Storm 2 surpasses it's previous incarnations.

And nice sig, Deathgun. Just awesome.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll have to agree. I'm greatly sadden to see CC deciding to take an in-game approach to character ougis.

Hopefully the fans will complain enough for the sake of the next game.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 11, 2010)

I was thinking maybe they cut out parts of the ougi's to speed the video along and kee some things secret. Idk, just a thought. I think we should wait for the game, in order to really see what's going on.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Accel 2 isn't really the best Naruto game for me, and to be honest to me it's slightly overrated. Sure it has a large roster and 2-3 Ougis, but that's really just it. Of course the large roster was only due to marketing reasons.

Accel 1 and 2's Shippuden roster were low, and it was obvious that the amount of characters would not help sell the game. Especially with how the Shippuden anime was still starting out and in the Sasuke Arc II. So to help pass these two TS games, CC2 included the rest of the PTS roster from the previous games. The story clearly went up to Team 7 Reunion. 

But Accel 2 is pretty much the best in the PS2 Narutimate series. But I don't think it will measure up to UNS2 imo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 11, 2010)

In-game Ougis is good. Do none of you remember when the animations grew tiresome and just became a chore to watch, throwing off the flow of the battle? Yes, they are sweet but after you see them so many times it really kills replay value, especially when you can do a Ougi three times in a battle if you so choose. So honestly? I'm glad they're doing it this way. Flashy and short. Perfect.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 11, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> Accel 2 isn't really the best Naruto game for me, and to be honest to me it's slightly overrated. Sure it has a large roster and 2-3 Ougis, but that's really just it. Of course the large roster was only due to marketing reasons.
> 
> Accel 1 and 2's Shippuden roster were low, and it was obvious that the amount of characters would not help sell the game. Especially with how the Shippuden anime was still starting out and in the Sasuke Arc II. So to help pass these two TS games, CC2 included the rest of the PTS roster from the previous games. The story clearly went up to Team 7 Reunion.
> 
> But Accel 2 is pretty much the best in the PS2 Narutimate series. *But I don't think it will measure up to UNS2 imo*.


I have to agree.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 11, 2010)

Narutimate 3 was best. Then Accel 2. bullish partner feature really put a hurting on the gameplay for me and my friends. it totally killed any potential balance.

then NH had a CRAZY amount of Ougis that u could change up. I swear Naruto and Sasuke each had bout 5 of them mugs.

I only hope UNS2 can turn on/off assists, and they upped combo strings.

EDIT: Ougis were hard to land back then. so I felt like I deserved to see Shodai blow the earth up when i landed his shit. ^_^


----------



## Firaea (Aug 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> In-game Ougis is good. Do none of you remember when the animations grew tiresome and just became a chore to watch, throwing off the flow of the battle? Yes, they are sweet but after you see them so many times it really kills replay value, especially when you can do a Ougi three times in a battle if you so choose. So honestly? I'm glad they're doing it this way. Flashy and short. Perfect.



Never did get tired of it, personally. Always felt satisfied when I could pull off an epic move, and the long animated Ougis were part of what made UNS1 for me.

But still, as long as the new Ougis and the combos and the characters are done well, it's not that big an issue for me, I guess.


----------



## Corran (Aug 12, 2010)

Shorter Ougis are better for online play


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2010)

Europe news : "You'll be delighted to know that Namco Bandai is planning a collector edition with a unique Kishimoto artwork, the game OST, and a special Minato DLC. UNS2 will be released 15 Oct in europe and the demo will be availabe the 25 august for 360/ps3."


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 12, 2010)

You forgot to add...


> Alongside this fan must-have comes the original soundtrack on a separate CD and a DLC card which gives players instant access to the playable character Minato, *otherwise only available as the very last unlockable character in game.*


That's all needed reconfirming right there. Most CEs are a pain with useless merchandise, all I want is the damn game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> You for got to add...
> 
> That's all needed reconfirming right there.



Ok, so I have to get the collector edition :/


----------



## Vyse (Aug 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> In-game Ougis is good. Do none of you remember when the animations grew tiresome and just became a chore to watch, throwing off the flow of the battle? Yes, they are sweet but after you see them so many times it really kills replay value, especially when you can do a Ougi three times in a battle if you so choose. So honestly? I'm glad they're doing it this way. Flashy and short. Perfect.



This. I could't agree more.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 12, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> This. I could't agree more.


Actually I never grew tired of ougis in the PS2 games, but the UNS1 ones were boring since there was very little of them (which made _those_ repetitive and tiring). The previous games had multiple ones to choose from, and I never got tired of them because of that, but that's what I was hoping for in the sequel.

Ougis were hard to land, and the animations made it all the more gratifying after succeeding. I can understand why we get shorter ones now (for online, animation focus in story mode, shorter ougis but maybe more for each person), but it doesn't take away the fact that the ougis were one of the biggest staples for the series, and is something I still enjoy watching no matter how many times I see them.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 12, 2010)

New info on the limited edition version of the game. Don't know if the US will get in on this or not, I hope so...


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 12, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Europe news : "You'll be delighted to know that Namco Bandai is planning a collector edition with a unique Kishimoto artwork, the game OST, and a special Minato DLC. UNS2 will be released 15 Oct in europe and the demo will be availabe the 25 august for 360/ps3."


SWEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT .


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

When were Ougi's ever hard to land in any of the PS2 games? You must've really not been very good at the game because I could land Ougis in all of the Ultimate Ninja games, very easily.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 12, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> You forgot to add...
> 
> That's all needed reconfirming right there. Most CEs are a pain with useless merchandise, all I want is the damn game.



It'll be all the more gratifying to actually work towards unlocking Minato, in my opinion. Though I still might get the Collector's Edition if it's available in my country...


----------



## Klue (Aug 12, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> New info on the limited edition version of the game. Don't know if the US will get in on this or not, I hope so...



Pretty old news I believe, but thanks.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 12, 2010)

Echø said:


> When were Ougi's ever hard to land in any of the PS2 games? You must've really not been very good at the game because I could land Ougis in all of the Ultimate Ninja games, very easily.



Against the computer and some lesser-skilled players it won't much of a problem, but going against someone good enough insures you put in a good-enough effort to actually hit them with it.



Wormodragon said:


> It'll be all the more gratifying to actually work towards unlocking Minato, in my opinion. Though I still might get the Collector's Edition if it's available in my country...


As long as I can unlock him I'm fine with it (the money to get him 1st just isn't worth it), if the only person that can beat him online is himself then I might have a problem with it.

As LEs/CEs goes, if doesn't have something convenient (thumb drive w/ decent memory or a decent gym bag for a reasonable price), otherwise everything else is considered useless clutter to me.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 12, 2010)

A short ougi basically means 2 in game Jutsus for me since I barely used ougis in Storm1 because they were just boring to watch after the third time. I never used them twice in a battle either.

So I'm glad CC2 made this decision and here's hoping they continue with in game ougis in future installments.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

> Against the computer and some lesser-skilled players it won't much of a problem, but going against someone good enough insures you put in a good-enough effort to actually hit them with it.



Yeah, but most people don't fight skilled enough opponents. Most people fight the AI. I could pulled off four Ougis in Accel 3. FOUR. ON THE HARDEST DIFFICULTY.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats the difference then lol. I made sure I got friends on the game wit me (friends who beasted in other fighters) and it reached a point where u'd see an ougi once every blue moon. It was alot more common seeing jutsu combos land.  we teleported outta EVERYTHING back then lol. even fricken shurikens.

someone either had to really fuck up to get hit by an ougi or it was mostly seen after someone got bounced off the wall from those slow motion segments (if they didnt tech the wall bounce)

button locks and whatnot could increase ougi connect rates but we didnt really go into that tourney level shit.


----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2010)

I like how the PS3 cover is better, hmm.

Ougi's were a pain in the ass to watch after you've seen them all, I like how their doing it now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Superior said:


> I like how the PS3 cover is better, hmm.
> 
> Ougi's were a pain in the ass to watch after you've seen them all, I like how their doing it now.



The covers are the same for both, unless I missed something.


----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe it's just the collectors edition then.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 12, 2010)

So Europe is getting Storm 2 on October 15th..Well, seems like Gamestop's date for U.S. Storm 2 (October 19th) isn't far fetched after all.


----------



## Klue (Aug 12, 2010)

That's excellent news. Only 68 days left. 


Wait.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 12, 2010)

I hope we get a limited edition version of the game, here in the US. And nice to know there aren't too many more months ahead.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 12, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I hope we get a limited edition version of the game, here in the US. And nice to know there aren't too many more months ahead.



we are...thats what the past two pages are devoted to!


----------



## Klue (Aug 12, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I hope we get a limited edition version of the game, here in the US. And nice to know there aren't too many more months ahead.



We are fool.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 12, 2010)

am I the only think ppl are getting the limited edition for Minato??


----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2010)

We still get it in the regular game anyway, not wasting extra money.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah what a waste of money for the extra... they should have included the original Sound V as bonus content plus the Land of Waves Arc. I'd have bought that shit instantly. Yes, I still brood about those two subjects.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 12, 2010)

When does the Demo release in the US?

Yea, the Collector's Edition looks beast but not worth it.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 12, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> When does the Demo release in the US?
> 
> Yea, the Collector's Edition looks beast but not worth it.



This says the 25th.


----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll just stick with the regular version, maybe if they added the Sound 5, Haku, Zabuza, and every other character to other exist in the Narutoverse in this, I'd consider it.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, It sucks that not many characters from the original Naruto are going to be in it. They should have done it like in Accel 2 and 3 where they had TS characters and their kids form. I'm still getting this game though.


----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, maybe in the game after this one they'll do that, or the one after that.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 12, 2010)

Superior said:


> Well, maybe in the game after this one they'll do that, or the one after that.


Hopefully. i doubt they'll be a 4th UNS. It's most likely always 3. They'll probably create a news series after that. Well I don't care as long as they keep making Naruto games


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

The best games will come directly after the series is over, which is when they'll stop doing episodical games and start making more full(roster and plotwise) games. And once they learn their gameplay lessons after that, if Naruto is still as hugely popular, they'll make one really great game series.


----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2010)

That's when their start doing new types of Naruto games instead of just fighting ones, like an RPG or something.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 12, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> we are...thats what the past two pages are devoted to!





Klue said:


> We are fool.


I see. I didn't look at the other pages. Too tired, had to work all night.


----------



## Corran (Aug 12, 2010)

I really want CC2 to do a Bleach HD game, would look so awesome


----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2010)

Are Bleach games ever any good?


----------



## Corran (Aug 12, 2010)

Superior said:


> Are Bleach games ever any good?



Same thing could be said about Naruto games. You get the occasional gem but you have to wade through some crap.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 12, 2010)

I wish they would bring a a Bleach series of games to the 360 and PS3.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 12, 2010)

The funny thing about Bleach is that's it's weakest of the big 3 (Naruto/OnePiece/Bleach) manga, it's story lines have gotten worse. However the anime is better animated than the others in it's main plots (only the fillers have low budget animations).

I think Bleach could do well as game, but CC2 or whoever would have to do something interesting with the story mode or else it's gonna be less satisfying than any Naruto game.

But yeah, CC2 should make a One Piece video game instead. Bleach has some characters I still favor, but the rest is just downhill material.


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 12, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I wish they would bring a a Bleach series of games to the 360 and PS3.


yeah i agree.........


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 13, 2010)

I wish they would make a Watanabe Bebop/Champloo next gen game. I would shit brix, those Anime are ten times the storylines, animation, etc that naruto bleach and OP are.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 13, 2010)

Bleach is a waste of time...stay on topic


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 13, 2010)

TheDarkKabuto said:


> yeah i agree.........


It would be EPIC. And I love their story lines. Those games would be better on the current gen systems, and not that old shit.

I like Bleach just as much as Naruto. Can't wait for Storm 2. I'm gonna play the hell out of it lol. Well, when I'm not at work...


----------



## lo0p (Aug 13, 2010)

I really enjoyed Bleach: Versus Crusade.  Doesn't seem like there's going to be a new one, which is a shame.  Wish CC2 would go with team battles (2v2, 1v3, etc) rather than always having 1v1 with supports in their Storm games.


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 13, 2010)

lo0p said:


> I really enjoyed Bleach: Versus Crusade.  Doesn't seem like there's going to be a new one, which is a shame.  Wish CC2 would go with team battles (2v2, 1v3, etc) rather than always having 1v1 with supports in their Storm games.


yup just like in Naruto The Broken Bond . 1v1 , 2v2 
ninja storm always go with 1v1 and with some others as support . Nothing change.


----------



## Superior (Aug 13, 2010)

Broken Bond was _the_ biggest pice of shit I've ever seen, I can't believe I wasted money on it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 13, 2010)

TheDarkKabuto said:


> yup just like in Naruto The Broken Bond . 1v1 , 2v2
> ninja storm always go with 1v1 and with some others as support . Nothing change.



They should actually, and I've been saying that for the longest. It seems like it's obvious to just give us a full on tag-team option. In battle you could tap the shoulder buttons for a momentary support attack (like you can currently do), or you could hold a shoulder to straight-up switch characters.

Seriously, they should just give players the option to not use supports or use them for 2-on-2 (or 3-on-3) MvC-type matches.



Superior said:


> Broken Bond was _the_ biggest pice of shit I've ever seen, I can't believe I wasted money on it.


While I feel BB had it's problems, it also did have a good items and health implementation, and up until UNS2 their boss-fights were a lot more varied. In short there are a few things that I wish CC2 learned from the competition and adopted some of those ideas for a better game.


----------



## Superior (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, what was with the graphics? It was on the 360 for crying out loud, and it looked disgusting, no reason for that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 13, 2010)

This might possibly be old to you guys

but the demo is out


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 13, 2010)

Superior said:


> Broken Bond was _the_ biggest pice of shit I've ever seen, I can't believe I wasted money on it.


the graphic design is very bad indeed . But it's also has some good stuff in it . Like in the battle you can switch character , or go run off somewhere around Konoha .



bigduo209 said:


> They should actually, and I've been saying that for the longest. It seems like it's obvious to just give us a full on tag-team option. In battle you could tap the shoulder buttons for a momentary support attack (like you can currently do), or you could hold a shoulder to straight-up switch characters.
> 
> Seriously, they should just give players the option to not use supports or use them for 2-on-2 (or 3-on-3) MvC-type matches.
> 
> ...


maybe CC2 should take advices from us gamers ...................


----------



## Saturday (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm so happy that Minato isn't some kind of exclusive character. I can'y wait to use him.


----------



## Superior (Aug 13, 2010)

TheDarkKabuto said:


> the graphic design is very bad indeed . But it's also has some good stuff in it . Like in the battle you can switch character , or go run off somewhere around Konoha .


I'm not saying it doesn't have it's good points, it just looks terrible.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 13, 2010)

If the pictures are anything to go with, seems like Minato will be featured in his cape unless he's got another costume.


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 13, 2010)

Superior said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't have it's good points, it just looks terrible.


yup gonna agree with that.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 13, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> If the pictures are anything to go with, seems like Minato will be featured in his cape unless he's got another costume.



YES. YES. YES. 

To make this post constructive, I shall just say that I'm EXTREMELY glad if that's the case. Yondaime-cloak Minato = badass.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 13, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> I'm so happy that Minato isn't some kind of exclusive character. I can'y wait to use him.


Agreed, It would suck to order the Limited Edition just for him.


----------



## Superior (Aug 13, 2010)

Give me Kushina.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 13, 2010)

Superior said:


> Give me Kushina.



Next game, bro. 

Though what movesets can she have?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 13, 2010)

Superior said:


> Give me Kushina.


I doubt we'll see Kushina in a game soon.


----------



## Superior (Aug 13, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Next game, bro.
> 
> Though what movesets can she have?


I don't know, but I could see her being a pretty epic character.



Mystic Sasuke said:


> I doubt we'll see Kushina in a game soon.


You never know.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Next game, bro.
> 
> Though what movesets can she have?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 13, 2010)

Superior said:


> I don't know, but I could see her being a pretty epic character.
> 
> You never know.


True.


Wormodragon said:


> Next game, bro.
> 
> Though what movesets can she have?


Some sealing techniques. A habanero hair attak like Jiraiyas?


----------



## Superior (Aug 13, 2010)

It depends on whether she'd have the Kyuubi in her or not.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 13, 2010)

Superior said:


> It depends on whether she'd have the Kyuubi in her or not.


Kyuubi doesn't really have anything with Kushina's justsu though unless she is in her Kyuubi form.


----------



## Superior (Aug 13, 2010)

I know, but it could just add on to her abilities, it is a game after all.


----------



## destinator (Aug 13, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> If the pictures are anything to go with, seems like Minato will be featured in his cape unless he's got another costume.



Was my first thought as well, like him with cape anyway!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 13, 2010)

What more could they show on upcoming scans?


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 13, 2010)

destinator said:


> Was my first thought as well, like him with cape anyway!



Same here, glad he made it into the game. 
This time he's finally going to have a voice!


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What more could they show on upcoming scans?



-Possibly the rest of the Naruto vs. Pain fight, including 6TK
-Perhaps Taka vs. Killerbee
-Minato, even though he was announced and confirmed already.
-Kabuto, and Tobi

That's pretty much all I can come up with at the moment.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Next game, bro.
> 
> Though what movesets can she have?



her chains attack


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 14, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> her chains attack



Oh hell she could play like Kratos!!


----------



## Corran (Aug 14, 2010)

She will play like Karin, meaning totally made up moveset


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 14, 2010)

aka: Fan Service


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry I've been gone so long, guys.

Anyway..Really? Chain attacks?


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 14, 2010)

She won't be in it anyways.  It would be kinda...stupid on their part to include her.

They want to save some things for Storm 3 (ala the Kages, the bodyguards, Kushina, etc).


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 14, 2010)

The anime hasn't revealed Kushina's abilities yet, so it's a miss for this game.


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2010)

Considering what they have done with Sakura and Ino, I wouldn't be surprised if Kushina made the 3rd Game using nothing but gimmicky chain techniques.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 14, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> -Possibly the rest of the Naruto vs. Pain fight, including 6TK
> -Perhaps Taka vs. Killerbee
> -Minato, even though he was announced and confirmed already.
> -Kabuto, and Tobi
> ...



they already showed Naruto vs Pain, Sasuke vs Killerbee

have anyone see any Ougi vids???


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 14, 2010)

No, we won't ge any for awhile. >.<


----------



## MS81 (Aug 14, 2010)

awe schucks!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 14, 2010)

You know how they are, we'll get some like the day before the game comes out.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 14, 2010)

So, who has played the demo yet?


----------



## AIphaInferno (Aug 15, 2010)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!, it's awesome!!


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 15, 2010)

AIphaInferno said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!, it's awesome!!


take some picture and post here for us xD


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

I've played it, it's just the same as the stage demo, nothing new.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2010)

Hopefully, we'll get some nice scans next week.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 15, 2010)

Forget scans, more videos!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

I want to Deidara action!


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 15, 2010)

Hopefully a scan of Yugito and Roushi for uber hype. :ho


----------



## MS81 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Hopefully a scan of Yugito and Roushi for uber hype. :ho



3 tails VS Tobi/Deidara would be cool!!!


----------



## destinator (Aug 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Forget scans, more videos!



Well gamescom is next week, the game will be shown there and if I remember right, it was even mentioned in one of the last jp blog entries!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 15, 2010)

destinator said:


> Well gamescom is next week, the game will be shown there and if I remember right, it was even mentioned in one of the last jp blog entries!



Awesome, Can't wait.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187, The hell happened to your rep?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 15, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> AK47SUKI 187, The hell happened to your rep?



beats me, all i said basically was weed is over-rated.
But i like the red color better anyway, it looks cooler.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Dumb ass thing to say around here.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 15, 2010)

Weed is overrated? 

*NEGGED*

not really, but still


----------



## destinator (Aug 15, 2010)

or


Uhm some character art and maybe 1-2 new screens.


----------



## Thor (Aug 15, 2010)

Is sage mode in this game?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Is sage mode in this game?


It's on the cover, right?

Plus, it's been confirmed.


----------



## Thor (Aug 15, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> It's on the cover, right?
> 
> Plus, it's been confirmed.



Praise Odin. I think I'll buy this game. It seems like Ninja Storm is the next Budokai...and that is a good thing.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 15, 2010)

Much appreciated, Des. The new screen with KN4 firing its bijuu Hadoken is pretty cool.



Thor Odinson said:


> Is sage mode in this game?



Yes. He's a separate version from regular Naruto, both supposedly with their own awakening; KN4 for base Naruto and KN6 for Sage Naruto, though visual confirmation is still lacking for the latter.


----------



## Thor (Aug 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Yes. He's a separate version from regular Naruto, both supposedly with their own awakening; KN4 for base Naruto and KN6 for Sage Naruto, though visual confirmation is still lacking for the latter.



So I'm guessing there is no KN1 transformation and there will probably be "two" Sasuke's seeing that Ninja Storm is keeping with the 1 awakening per character.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

I wonder if C0 will be like Vegeta's explosion move that kill him.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 15, 2010)

destinator said:


> or
> 
> 
> Uhm some character art and maybe 1-2 new screens.



Awesome new 4TK Screenshot.



Thor Odinson said:


> Is sage mode in this game?



Oh yea, and speaking of Sage Mode. There is like this millisecond of Sage Mode Jiraiya gameplay in E3 Trailer.
Lol, pretty much nothing, but i was like "awesome." just to finally see Jiraiya looking better then he has been from Ninja Storm 1 and the Gameplay we have seen so far.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Much appreciated, Des. The new screen with KN4 firing its bijuu Hadoken is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. He's a separate version from regular Naruto, both supposedly with their own awakening; KN4 for base Naruto and KN6 for Sage Naruto, though visual confirmation is still lacking for the latter.


Wait, so 4TK is for Naruto and 6TK is for Sage Naruto?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Wait, so 4TK is for Naruto and 6TK is for Sage Naruto?



Most Likely.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Most Likely.



I'm certain Sage mode will be an awakening.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 15, 2010)

Blatman said:


> I'm certain Sage mode will be an awakening.



How?
Is Naruto just going to pull out a cloak and giant scroll and go sage mode?
Lol, i think not.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 15, 2010)

Good shit Des, thank you. 



Mystic Sasuke said:


> Wait, so 4TK is for Naruto and 6TK is for Sage Naruto?



No confirmation yet but let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

As long as Deva Pain's moves aren't just force pushing and pulling, I'll be set.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Aug 15, 2010)

Asuma looks like a beast!! light saber FTW


----------



## Sesha (Aug 15, 2010)

Blatman said:


> I'm certain Sage mode will be an awakening.



Sage Naruto and Akatsuki Sasuke are confirmed to be separate entries from their original versions. The only exception is if the marketing department at Namco Bandai has messed up horribly. 



Thor Odinson said:


> So I'm guessing there is no KN1 transformation and there will probably be "two" Sasuke's seeing that Ninja Storm is keeping with the 1 awakening per character.



Both your guesses is consistent with what we know so far. There's been no information on KN1 as far as I'm aware. As for Sasuke, yeah, he has two separate entries as well, Base Sauce with CS2 awakening which we've seen in action and Akatsuki Sauce presumably with MS.



Mystic Sasuke said:


> Wait, so 4TK is for Naruto and 6TK is for Sage Naruto?



From the information we have, that seems to be the case, although we have still yet to see KN6 in action. It will undoubtedly show up in the boss battle against Pain, but it's not fully confirmed to be playable yet. I'm guessing that is the next thing we'll see in a scan. Either that or Minato.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 15, 2010)

This saturday is when the V-Jump WEB gameplay vidoes will arrive, seems a like a bit of a long wait since it's something worth to look forward too. I wonder who CC2 will play as this time...Killerbee? Itachi? Neji? Hopefully someone interesting.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 15, 2010)

If any of them don't feature Killer Bee I'll write frustrated and disappointed posts about it, then go and do something else. Just sayin'.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 15, 2010)

lol, why?
Don't you want a little surprise when they game come out?


----------



## Sesha (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate surprises. There's no room for them in my tiny, shrivelled black heart.

Anyway I don't really care and they could all feature Team Snake or whatever for that matter, but seeing Killer Bee would be neat. And make some sense, seeing as how he was recently first shown.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 15, 2010)

So how 'bout them Yamato, huh? Bet he has a lot of wood.

whoops double post plz dont ban me mods I'll be good I'll brush my teeth twice a day and pray every night


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Minato, OHKO.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 15, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> As long as Deva Pain's moves aren't just force pushing and pulling, I'll be set.



It'll be Shinra Tensei, and perhaps his ougi will be Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 16, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Minato, OHKO.





I'd love videos displaying Minato, Killer Bee and SM Jiraiya.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It'll be Shinra Tensei, and perhaps his ougi will be Chibaku Tensei.


That'll be lame.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 16, 2010)

Naruto's FRS ougi will be awesome.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> That'll be lame.



But perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 16, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Sage Naruto and Akatsuki Sasuke are confirmed to be separate entries from their original versions. The only exception is if the marketing department at Namco Bandai has messed up horribly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't mind that. It'd be nice. What will suck is that they will probably be counted as separate characters like in the Tenkaichi series


Anakin Solo said:


> That'll be lame.


What else did you expect to be his ougi?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 16, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto's FRS ougi will be awesome.



Have you not seen it?


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not expecting Tobi to be in this game. Am I right?

He'd be too broken.


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2010)

^^If he  was 99%of the world would be spamming the hell of intangibility......


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 16, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm not expecting Tobi to be in this game. Am I right?
> 
> He'd be too broken.



I think somebody at E3 got one of the people at the Ninja Storm 2 booth to confirm Tobi but not Madara.

I don't see why he wouldn't be in.

Also i don't know if anyone remembers or if it was even posted on this thread, but im still wondering if its true about that blog post (or whatever it was) that confirmed Danzo and Raikage.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2010)

Because he doesn't have any attacks and they'd have to limit the intangibility like mad.



I guess he has too if they are going to show Minato vs Madara.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 16, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Because he doesn't have any attacks and they'd have to limit the intangibility like mad.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he has too if they are going to show Minato vs Madara.



Lol, have you seen how goofy he plays in the other games?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2010)

Klue said:


> But perfectly reasonable.


I'm not saying it wouldn't be reasonable, just not sure what kinds of combo you'll be doing from just that.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Have you not seen it?



I was talking more of the SM version.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Also i don't know if anyone remembers or if it was even posted on this thread, but im still wondering if its true about that blog post (or whatever it was) that confirmed Danzo and Raikage.



I doubt the Raikage and Danzou will be playable seeing as this game goes up to the end of the Pain arc, it seems.



Anakin Solo said:


> I'm not saying it wouldn't be reasonable, just not sure what kinds of combo you'll be doing from just that.



The anime added a few variants. The games normally go by the anime in terms of techniques.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 16, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Because he doesn't have any attacks and they'd have to limit the intangibility like mad.
> .



Not Really. The fact that Madara can't attack while in intangible form is enough limitation for gameplay purposes. The developers could make intangible evasive manuevers from Madara, but make it near  to impossible pull off intangible evasion while delivering a combo chain or being caught in your opponent's combo chain. That's all


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It'll be Shinra Tensei, and perhaps his ougi will be Chibaku Tensei.



I think Pain?s ougi should be Chou Shinra Tensei, you know, the one that he used to destroy the whole village.

Akatsuki ripped cloak Pain (post KN6 blast in their fight) should have as ougi Chibaku Tensei IMO.

So I am practically saying there should be 2 different Deva Pain characters with their respective and devastating ougis.  Not sure if it will even happen though.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2010)

That would be cool, yet stupid.

They'd spam the living shit out of CST.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, that is true.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2010)

You can't escape it, and it would destroy your health, lol

You know what would be cool though, if it dispelled jutsu like FRS or stuff like that if their launched at the same time.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 16, 2010)

lol, yea. 
I want to see how thats going to work.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 16, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think Pain?s ougi should be Chou Shinra Tensei, you know, the one that he used to destroy the whole village.
> 
> Akatsuki ripped cloak Pain (post KN6 blast in their fight) should have as ougi Chibaku Tensei IMO.
> 
> So I am practically saying there should be 2 different Deva Pain characters with their respective and devastating ougis.  Not sure if it will even happen though.



Eh, I would personally prefer Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> lol, yea.
> I want to see how thats going to work.


They better do it right, I want to want matches with Deva without taking any damage.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> Eh, I would personally prefer Chibaku Tensei.


It would be kinda cool if there was a timer when he used it, beat him before the entire stage in pulled into the sky.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 16, 2010)

"It would be kinda cool if there was a timer when he used it, beat him before the entire stage in pulled into the sky."

That would be sweet. They really need to do something like this. It was epic in the anime, so it needs to be epic in the game as well.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2010)

Cover system, anyone?

Or being able to use a scroll and summons weapons quickly. (Naruto has done it once or twice.)


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRpe47dSSz8[/YOUTUBE]

@munboy - 


27 seconds in


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 16, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> They better do it right, I want to want matches with Deva without taking any damage.



Yea, i hope Pain is overpowered. 
I mean he *IS* supposed to be a god.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 16, 2010)

I bet this game will also show (like the manga and anime) and Naruto's SM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jiraiya's. :ho



♠Ace♠ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRpe47dSSz8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> @munboy -
> 
> ...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2010)

It'll also show Kakashi's surprime superiority to Sasuke.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 16, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> It'll also show Kakashi's surprime superiority to Sasuke.



Until Kishi upgrades Sasuke more later on, EMS is just the beginning lol. OWO

Anyway, what are the chances of Deidara having C4 as his Ougi? I'm not going to hope for C0 as his Ougi unless CC2 pulls off a Budokai 3 Majin Vegeta. You know, after the special the player has a ounce of health left.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> Anyway, what are the chances of Deidara having C4 as his Ougi? I'm not going to hope for C0 as his Ougi unless CC2 pulls off a Budokai 3 Majin Vegeta. You know, after the special the player has a ounce of health left.



I hope he has C4 for ougi as well.
The developers said they were going to stick/stay as loyal to the anime as they could, so im just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 17, 2010)

Chou Shinra Tensei should be ONE of Pain's ultimate moves. The other being, Chibaku Tensei. There are a lot of moves that get spammed anyway, so what's the difference. Just find a way to defend against it.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

It's called blocking, which no one ever does.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hope he has C4 for ougi as well.
> The developers said they were going to stick/stay as loyal to the anime as they could, so im just keeping my fingers crossed.



Hopefully it'll make it in. And Deidara's Awakening could be his C2 Dragon. Since Killerbee's Awakening as the full Eight Tails, the C2 Dragon's chance as Deidara's Awakening is decent at best.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 17, 2010)

I heard Lars from Tekken was suppose to be in here.

(I'm kinda late on the uptake).


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> It's called blocking, which no one ever does.


I used block often. So I don't care much about spammed moves.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I used block often. So I don't care much about spammed moves.


True.

Kakashi better be kickass.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> True.
> 
> Kakashi better be kickass.


I wanna see that 'lightning/chidori hound' of his.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

That could be an interesting combo there.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 17, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I bet this game will also show (like the manga and anime) and Naruto's SM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jiraiya's. :ho



This is the stuff I'm talking about. You bash Jiraiya every chance you get. You did it a couple times today alone.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 17, 2010)

Sadly I don't see Susano'o for Sasuke here. 



UltimateDeadpool said:


> This is the stuff I'm talking about. You bash Jiraiya every chance you get. You did it a couple times today alone.



 Eh? I just meant that we'll see a clear difference of mastery reflected by the damage Naruto-Jiraiya will be able to deal in Sage Mode while fighting.


I'd choose Sage Naruto vs KN6.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2010)

Guys this is the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 thread, this isn't the Library. Let's not bring that 'Jiraiya bashing/Jiraiya vs Pain' talk here ok? I mean I just saw this in another thread 3 minutes ago. 

Anyway, looking forward to the game. I doubt I'll be online though, everyone's going to be the same people. Pain, SM Naruto, Taka Sasuke, Killer Bee, I mean we won't be seeing a large variety of character but I will play the hell out of it here at home.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 17, 2010)

DLC for Susano'o Sasuke might be interesting... Though that's just a hope.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 17, 2010)

I just hope the DLC is not just some support only characters this time.


----------



## sksjks (Aug 17, 2010)

Hinata is going to be beast in this game.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 17, 2010)

sksjks said:


> Hinata is going to be beast in this game.



Everyone is gonna be beast. 

But i do agree with you.


----------



## sksjks (Aug 17, 2010)

I mean as a character in general because she always was a well rounded character to play as and next to Ino and Ten Ten the best of the kunoichis in melee attacks.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 17, 2010)

Realistically can anyone see this going past the Pain arc?

Probably Naruto Ultimate Ninja storm 3 will probably pick up from the Kage arc I'm guessing.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 17, 2010)

sksjks said:


> I mean as a character in general because she always was a well rounded character to play as and next to Ino and Ten Ten the best of the kunoichis in melee attacks.



Well she was considered high/top tier in the accel series, especially in accel 2.
She was ludicrously good in that one.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 17, 2010)

I wonder how hard Naruto v Pain will be.

Though another hope... Hopefully we get to play as Nagato in vs mode.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 17, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder how hard Naruto v Pain will be.
> 
> Though another hope... Hopefully we get to play as Nagato in vs mode.



Nagato ? 

How would he fight?


----------



## Firaea (Aug 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I just hope the DLC is not just some support only characters this time.



Screw DLC, I hope they just make whatever they want to include unlockable in the game itself. :ho


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 17, 2010)

they will make a DLC characters for sure


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Nagato ?
> 
> How would he fight?



No I mean the flashback Nagato. 

I don't want to reveal any potential spoilers.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 17, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> No I mean the flashback Nagato.
> 
> I don't want to reveal any potential spoilers.



Why?

Nagato's little history talk is over already.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 17, 2010)

TheDarkKabuto said:


> they will make a DLC characters for sure



and thankfully its Free DLC *sigh* I love Namco/Bandai


----------



## Blatman (Aug 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How?
> Is Naruto just going to pull out a cloak and giant scroll and go sage mode?
> Lol, i think not.



i thought that Naruto would have two costumes, Base one and one with Jiraiya's cloak. The base ones awakening will be 4tk and the Jiraiya's cloak one will be Sage mode.

They did it this way in UNS1 with Sasuke. In His base costume his awakening was The CS2 stage and in his Black clothing his awakening was his Sharingan. they werent separat characters, you just pressed R1 to change costumes. It would also make no sense to make sage mode normal, especially since Jiraiya's sage mode in game is an awakening aswell.

Quote me on this please


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 17, 2010)

When is that Jump video session thingy again? Saturday?



Blatman said:


> i thought that Naruto would have two costumes, Base one and one with Jiraiya's cloak. The base ones awakening will be 4tk and the Jiraiya's cloak one will be Sage mode.



I see what you are saying.
Im pretty sure the Sage Mode Naruto costume will have its own combos, jutsu, and awakening because he is already in Sage Mode. 

I think it will be;
TS Naruto Costume ---> 4TK Awakening Mode
Sage Mode Naruto Costume ---> 6TK Awakening Mode (im hoping/praying )


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 17, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> and thankfully its Free DLC *sigh* I love Namco/Bandai


*sigh* it's true T______T
i love you namco


----------



## Blatman (Aug 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> When is that Jump video session thingy again? Saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so to! I can see the first play of sage mode we will get will be Naruto's fight with pain and that sequence will probably have Naruto in sage mode but in storm one you could even choose to fight with the Ninja's in their awakenings straight away and all the way through the fight.

Also Sage mode Naruto has to be the most powerful character in the game, so to give him a normal slot with full sage mode would be highly unfair, either to players against naruto(if he is too strong) or players that use him(if they make him too normal since his Sage mode should be better than Jiraiya's and we already know Jiraiya's sage mode is an awakening).

Based on what Storm 1 did i'm a hundred percent sure Sage mode is an awakening and youll be able to have the option(in storm 1 it was L1) to start a match already awakened.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 17, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Realistically can anyone see this going past the Pain arc?
> 
> Probably Naruto Ultimate Ninja storm 3 will probably pick up from the Kage arc I'm guessing.



That's seems most likely.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 17, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Also Sage mode Naruto has to be the most powerful character in the game, so to give him a normal slot with full sage mode would be highly unfair, either to players against naruto(if he is too strong) or players that use him(if they make him too normal since his Sage mode should be better than Jiraiya's and we already know Jiraiya's sage mode is an awakening).
> 
> Based on what Sotrm 1 did i'm a hundred percent sure Sage mode is an awakening and youll be able to have the option(i think in storm 1 it was L1) to start a match already awakened.



yea, i agree.
Sage Mode Naruto should be top tier for the character power level roster, but i just have a gut feeling that Naruto being in Sage Mode is his own alternative costume.

IDK.
Hope we find out soon in these upcoming videos!


----------



## Blatman (Aug 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> yea, i agree.
> Sage Mode Naruto should be top tier for the character power level roster, but i just have a gut feeling that Naruto being in Sage Mode is his own alternative costume.
> 
> IDK.
> Hope we find out soon in these upcoming videos!



Yeah i can't wait for the V Jump Special! Anyone want to see any specific match?

I'd love to see them do Pain Vs Killerbee, Kakashi vs Taka Sasuke and Naruto Vs Jiraiya(both going to/ being in sage mode) Would be orgasmic fights!


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Realistically can anyone see this going past the Pain arc?
> 
> Probably Naruto Ultimate Ninja storm 3 will probably pick up from the Kage arc I'm guessing.



Putting it that way? No, I do not. CC2 had already declared that Storm 2 will go up to Pain Invasion Arc, besides we are going into fillers anyway with Iruka. With the last few months left, they could complete the rest of the Story mode and add in the last few characters into the roster. Then after that they'll probably be working on trophies and achievements.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tormentor000 said:


> CC2 had already declared that Storm 2 will go up to Pain Invasion Arc.



Yes, but did they declare that it would stop there.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, they did.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Yes, they did.



^This. And multiple times too.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Yes, they did.





Tormentor000 said:


> ^This. And multiple times too.



Lol, Crushed my dreams man.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 17, 2010)

This is being released in November right?

I'll hopefully have a PS3 by Christmas or my 22nd Birthday (jan 18 2011) maybe.....


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2010)

Didn't they state it would end where the shippuuden ends in summer?


So basically up till the end of the Pain arc when Naruto goes back to konoha.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh and another thing, we are all playing online together. (xbox 360)

And I will rape.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry man, I wish it could go past that but it has to stop sometime, what would be cool though is that it would go up to the current chapter, and the chapter would be updates that would be put on your game every week, just saying.

Ace, your going down.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there going to be leaderboards on this game?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 17, 2010)

If flashback Nagato is playable... Wonder if we'll get Gedou Mazou as his ougi.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 17, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Based on what Storm 1 did i'm a hundred percent sure Sage mode is an awakening and youll be able to have the option(in storm 1 it was L1) to start a match already awakened.


The only thing that just wouldnt seem right is spamming throwable rasenshuriken and not reverting back to base form.

I think the awakenings will be customizable for Naruto. If you select base Naruto, perhaps you'll have the option to select Kyuubi mode or Sage Mode as his awakening.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll enjoy Bijuu fisting scrubs online with Hinata. 

And any ps3 peeps who want a piece of me.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 17, 2010)

All i'm hoping for is that the online 360 community will stay alive.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 17, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> The only thing that just wouldnt seem right is spamming throwable rasenshuriken and not reverting back to base form.
> 
> I think the awakenings will be customizable for Naruto. If you select base Naruto, perhaps you'll have the option to select Kyuubi mode or Sage Mode as his awakening.


That could work. But we've seen different versions of Sasuke and Naruto I believe.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> All i'm hoping for is that the online 360 community will stay alive.



Me too man. The other Naruto games had no one online. But seeing as how many xbox fans were disappointed that the first ultimate ninja storm wasn't on xbox, people should be online more.

Anyways, I'll be online to kick your ass.






How many versions of Sasuke are there? There is chuunin exam Sasuke, Hebi Sasuke, Taka Sasuke.

Is there an SRA Sasuke? 

Too many sauces.


edit: oh and is there a good website where i can track all this stuff?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> If flashback Nagato is playable... Wonder if we'll get Gedou Mazou as his ougi.


I'd main him, good thinking.

a playable flashback would be cool.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I'd main him, good thinking.
> 
> a playable flashback would be cool.



Only if Hanzo is playable.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 17, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Me too man. The other Naruto games had no one online. But seeing as how many xbox fans were disappointed that the first ultimate ninja storm wasn't on xbox, people should be online more.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be online to kick your ass.
> 
> ...



Believe me...360 fans were more into The Broken Bond then UNS1 in 2008. But there were some CC2 fans who only had 360s and were in fact disappointed as you said. But really, there are still Broken Bond fans are out who don't want any part of Storm 2. 

They want Ubisoft to make a shippuden game, but when they heard that they lost the rights. Well, the poor little BB gamers started to die off and disappear. Especially since Ubisoft is no longer pumping out anymore copies of Broken Bond lol. Their despair feels like a nice warm summer breeze to me, so fresh and just right. ^W^.....Damn I'm twisted lmao

And there are so far just 3 versions in Storm 2.

-Normal Shippuden Sasuke
-Hebi Sasuke vs. Itachi Outfit Sasuke
-Akatsuki Outfit Sasuke

If you ment manga/anime-wise. Yep that's too many @.@
Anyway, I have a 360 slim and I'm gonna devour ALL OF YOU. 
Mainly and only with Sasori, Jugo and Akatsuki Sasuke.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 17, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Me too man. The other Naruto games had no one online. But seeing as how many xbox fans were disappointed that the first ultimate ninja storm wasn't on xbox, people should be online more.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be online to kick your ass.
> 
> ...


I don't think we'll have the characters from the 1st UNS. Or will we? Because I haven't heard about them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 17, 2010)

Hebi Sasuke to kill you all.


----------



## Lord Potato (Aug 17, 2010)

Who's gonna be the most OP character do you guys think?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Karl said:


> Who's gonna be the most OP character do you guys think?


It's hard to tell at the moment, if used correctly anyone could be, but I just hope Itachi is more leveled out or it'll be very annoying.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> It's hard to tell at the moment, if used correctly anyone could be, but I just hope Itachi is more leveled out or it'll be very annoying.



Itachi was at god-stats in UN3-UNS1, he'll be god-stats in Storm 2 down to his last breath.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Then their better be someone who can match him, I'm tired of being stomped by Itachi players spamming.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I'd main him, good thinking.
> 
> a playable flashback would be cool.



I meant more of being able to use him in vs mode. 

I'd steamroll the online community with him. 



UltimateDeadpool said:


> Only if Hanzo is playable.



Well in the flashback you could control the direction of the Gedo Mazo dragon perhaps.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2010)

any new videos coming out soon no news about it? i want to see a video with killer bee fighting and sage naruto turning into the 6 tailed kyuubi.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I meant more of being able to use him in vs mode.
> 
> I'd steamroll the online community with him.
> 
> ...


I know, I meant those as two separate thoughts, Bro.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 17, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> any new videos coming out soon no news about it? i want to see a video with killer bee fighting and sage naruto turning into the 6 tailed kyuubi.



The V-Jump WEB gameplay videos will be this Saturday, so you gotta wait just a little while longer.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked, but are they dubbing this game? Even up to the pain arc considering they are only 40 episodes in english?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

^ Yeah, they have no choice, honestly.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 18, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> ^ Yeah, they have no choice, honestly.



I was just curious because I tried the demo recently for Broken Bonds and everything was subtitled and still in Japanese. So they really are going to dub it with the english actors.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 18, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> any new videos coming out soon no news about it? i want to see a video with killer bee fighting and sage naruto turning into the 6 tailed kyuubi.



I want to see 6 tailed kyuubi naruto too.



Tormentor000 said:


> The V-Jump WEB gameplay videos will be this Saturday, so you gotta wait just a little while longer.



Thanks for the info .



Ergo Proxy said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but are they dubbing this game? Even up to the pain arc considering they are only 40 episodes in english?



40 episodes? Dude, the english dub for Naruto Shippuden is at 55 episodes now. At least via iTunes anyways.

Proof:


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I was just curious because I tried the demo recently for Broken Bonds and everything was subtitled and still in Japanese. So they really are going to dub it with the english actors.


Something is wrong then, because that game is in both languages.


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2010)

Gamescon trailer:


----------



## Corran (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy shit that trailer had a lot in it.
We now know Taka and Akatsuki's fighting styles and that Bee is a punching bag......

And Karin's moves consist of "Nipple tweaking" and "massive bitchslap"?


----------



## valerian (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to see how Bee plays like 

All those characters look pretty fun to play as, and Kisame doesn't look as slow as he does in the first game


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, it all looks great. 

Well, I won't be using Karin.


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2010)

I knew it, Pain's Shinra Tensei is the gayest thing I have ever seen. Too haxxed for video-game play.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my god I love you Destinator. That was fucking impressive. In fact it looks even more impressive than the freaking anime itself.



Corran said:


> Holy shit that trailer had a lot in it.
> We now know Taka and Akatsuki's fighting styles and that *Bee is a punching bag*......
> 
> And Karin's moves consist of *"Nipple tweaking"* and "massive bitchslap"?






Anyway, Sasuke looks pretty darn fun to play as in this game. 

Pain is indeed one body from the fight, and I'm not sure whether it was his Ougi or just a combo (cause it looked a little like his Ougi) but if it was indeed his Ougi, his finish would appear to be the move that killed Jiraiya rather than Chibaku Tensei or Chou Shinra Tensei... but he still looks impressive to play as anyway.

Konan in the video actually looked great too!

And the video finished with an awesome SM Naruto against Pain cutscene. 


Damn, all this video lacks is Minato and more SM Jiraiya action, but it made me fangasmed all the same. Fucking epic, I'm loving this game two months before it releases.


----------



## Seany (Aug 18, 2010)

The stages are orgasmic.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 18, 2010)

Trailer was ruined by too much uchiha and taka

Still i must have this game it looks fucking awesome


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 18, 2010)

Sasuke's Amaterasu


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow awesome trailer, I'm so gonna use Itachi


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

I just spotted white Kabuto. :ho


----------



## Firaea (Aug 18, 2010)

Am I the only one who suspects that the Deva Pain Naruto fights with in Sage Mode might be a separate costume/character? It doesn't make sense for them not to include something as epic as Chibaku Tensei in Pain's Ougi... especially considering that the 'Pain' that SM Naruto fights doesn't exactly fight in the same style as the 'Pain' Kakashi and Jiraiya faced. 

...or CC2 simply acknowledges that Jiraiya is so awesome that only the move that killed him is worthy of being Pain's Ougi. /wank :ho


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 18, 2010)

No, just Pain will have his Ougi locked during his battle with Jiraiya.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 18, 2010)

new pics


----------



## Creator (Aug 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Trailer was ruined by too much uchiha and taka
> 
> Still i must have this game it looks fucking awesome



Agreed. 

But 40+ playable character with majority of Akatsuki in. Wow.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

A Naruto vs Orochimaru battle?

Is every battle in story mode going to be epic?


----------



## valerian (Aug 18, 2010)

Sasuke and Juugo look fun to play as, the other two I could hardly give two shits about.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 18, 2010)

the new trailer looks really good but it seems pains shirina tensei is is just a circle around pain.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 18, 2010)

pain must be getting two ougi's. id even rather his ougi be cho shinra tensei than just multiple stab attack. chibaki tensei hopefully has to be unlocked. theres a bit in that vid where it seems naruto is KN0. i hope it is(accel series liked to add these short power ups). does anyone else think this video confirms Tobi not bein in? i hope not!

Anyone close enough to go to gamescon?


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2010)

"Close" yes, but not going there ^^


----------



## Firaea (Aug 18, 2010)

Blatman said:


> pain must be getting two ougi's. id even rather his ougi be cho shinra tensei than just multiple stab attack. chibaki tensei hopefully has to be unlocked. theres a bit in that vid where it seems naruto is KN0. i hope it is(accel series liked to add these short power ups). does anyone else think this video confirms Tobi not bein in? i hope not!
> 
> Anyone close enough to go to gamescon?



Multiple Ougis, that's right, possible too. I agree that I'd love to see Cho Shinra Tensei or Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Corran (Aug 18, 2010)

Nipple Cripple no Jutsu!!!


----------



## valerian (Aug 18, 2010)

What is with Karin's face


----------



## Firaea (Aug 18, 2010)

Corran said:


> Nipple Cripple no Jutsu!!!


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

Corran said:


> Nipple Cripple no Jutsu!!!



 



:amazed


----------



## Creator (Aug 18, 2010)

Corran said:


> Nipple Cripple no Jutsu!!!



Its funnier since its on Sakura.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 18, 2010)

Creator said:


> Its funnier since its on Sakura.



Who happens to have no nips in the first place.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 18, 2010)

destinator said:


> Gamescon trailer:


Sasuke and Hawk looked amazing and epic.it look like Deidara ultimate is C3.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 18, 2010)

I hate that Kakashi was getting dummied by Pain!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 18, 2010)

Aweosme trailer.
Story mode looks like it will be fun this time.

At 45 seconds it looks like sasuke's chakra throw is ongoing untill the player decides to stop.



Klue said:


> I knew it, Pain's Shinra Tensei is the gayest thing I have ever seen. Too haxxed for video-game play.



wait, wut?


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 18, 2010)

AWESOME o.0
over 40 playable characters o.0


----------



## McAleeCh (Aug 18, 2010)

Cannot. Freaking. Wait. = D

Seriously, this game is looking more and more awesome the more I see of it. = ) I've played the Boss Battle Demo vs. Kakashi and had fun with that, despite it not really being representative of a regular fight due to the Boss elements of it.

So which characters are confirmed for this game, now, anyway? From the trailers and other publicity so far, I've noticed the following:

Naruto (Normal, Sage Mode)
Sakura
Kakashi
Gaara
Temari
Kankuro
Deidara
Sasori (Human Puppet)
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Guy
Itachi
Kisame
Chiyo

Sai
Yamato
Sasuke (Normal, Taka, Akatsuki)
Orochimaru
Kabuto

Shikamaru
Ino
Choji
Asuma
Hidan
Kakuzu

Suigestu
Juugo
Karin
Kiba
Hinata
Shino

Jiraiya
Tsunade
Pain
Konan

Killer Bee

Minato

...Anyone else I'm missing who's been seen / confirmed in other ways? = ) Assuming all these are playable, that comes to 38 characters already - 41 if what people are saying about Sage Naruto and Sasuke's different outfits/movesets being different characters are true. 

Personally, I'm hoping for at least Hiruko-form Sasori on top of this list, since that's kind of a big thing to leave out. 

Aside from that, Young Kakashi / Obito and a Jounin outfit for Minato would be nice, but not 100% essential. Any Part 1 stuff would be a totally awesome bonus (Zabuza/Haku, 1st/2nd/3rd Hokages, Sound 4, anyone?) but I'm not holding out any hope that it'll happen. = P


----------



## Libax (Aug 18, 2010)

Omg I jizzed while watching this, this was to epic, and can people stop complaining about deva pains ougi? Seriously we already got more than we ever asked for. And did anyone notice the epic cutscene that was between Naruto and Sasuke by 4:10


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

I noticed, I can't wait for that part.

I guess no Tobi, huh?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 18, 2010)

Karin's moveset looks crappy, but Konan's looks fun


----------



## Libax (Aug 18, 2010)

I really don't know, when it said "Akatsuki" you coulden't see Tobi nor Zetsu.

^ who cares about Karin, I would have never played with her anyways 
Did anybody notice that Crows are now in Itachis moveset. Epiiic!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to Tobi.


----------



## Lord Potato (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice trailer, I gonna pwn with Sasuke


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 18, 2010)

Was that Hidan's ougi or something?


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 18, 2010)

Ten-Ten literally got 2 seconds of screentime 

Eh, well. I guess to much exposure to her epic-ness would have given people uncontrollable orgasms.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 18, 2010)

Blatman said:


> pain must be getting two ougi's. id even rather his ougi be cho shinra tensei than just multiple stab attack. chibaki tensei hopefully has to be unlocked. theres a bit in that vid where it seems naruto is KN0. i hope it is(accel series liked to add these short power ups). does anyone else think this video confirms Tobi not bein in? i hope not!
> 
> Anyone close enough to go to gamescon?



I'm going on friday. Anything else you want me to check out?


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 18, 2010)

EDIT: Crap...posted in the wrong thread >.>


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

Still..nothing that will convince me to get that game.


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2010)

So yeah, get to GC to play some new chars!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 18, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> New Raging Blast trailer, too!



What is DB doing in mah Naruto thread ?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

destinator said:


> So yeah, get to GC to play some new chars!


I don't live anywhere near there.


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2010)

Even as a Pain fan, I'm thankful to see his powers were kept in check. Shinra Tensei/Banshou Tenin, far too epic for fair video game play.


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2010)

Shinrai tensei is overkill, so yeah they dumbed it down.

And apparently the guy who is the head of the design loves Itachi, so expect godlike abilities from him in the upcoming game. Online will all be Itachi spammers who don't switch characters.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 18, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I'm going on friday. Anything else you want me to check out?



Yeah dude! News on how THe force unleashed 2, marvel v capcom 3 and metal gear rising would be greatly appreciated! Also filming them and UNS2(anything new that is) would get you reps!


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

destinator said:


> So yeah, get to GC to play some new chars!



Care to tell us which characters you could play as?


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2010)

I wasnt there ^^

Its probably the demo/final build and all the starting characters of the final game will be playable.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 18, 2010)

HOLY SHIT, thats awesome.
Lol, wish i could play. 

Guess i'll just play my shitty Beta-build E3 demo.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 18, 2010)

destinator said:


> Gamescon trailer:


Thanks for the trailer. Looks like we'll get some awesome cutscenes for this game. RB2 has no chance against this game. Also Akatsuki will rule in this game.


----------



## grantr4045 (Aug 18, 2010)

it has been confirmed in the e3 inverview youtube i think might have it


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 18, 2010)

What was confirmed ?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 18, 2010)

Klue said:


> Even as a Pain fan, I'm thankful to see his powers were kept in check. Shinra Tensei/Banshou Tenin, far too epic for fair video game play.


I agree. And that trailer was EPIC SAUCE! I can't wait for this damn game to come out, imma play the living hell out of it.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Aug 18, 2010)

Just saw the new trailer. Simply amazing.

Minato got confirmed? Holy shit, this game just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 18, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> I want to see 6 tailed kyuubi naruto too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't watched the dub since the original as I was too impatient to wait for it to catch up to the subs.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hidan infinite combo spam


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 18, 2010)

So even though that was subbed, the game will be dubbed when released?


----------



## Blaze (Aug 18, 2010)

I really liked the trailer. Sasuke, Itachi, Pain..heck pretty much everyone looked great. 


By they way, is it confirmed you can play with Sasuke as the lead?


----------



## 321orez (Aug 18, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Just saw the new trailer. Simply amazing.
> 
> Minato got confirmed? Holy shit, this game just keeps getting better and better.



I thought he had been confirmed for a while?
Does anyone know if Anko is confirmed?


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Aug 18, 2010)

321orez said:


> I thought he had been confirmed for a while?
> Does anyone know if Anko is confirmed?



You want to play with snakes, go play with Orochimaru.


----------



## Kinsaki (Aug 18, 2010)

Is anybody making a clan for this game? If anybody is recruiting for 360 my gamertag:deyday


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## 321orez (Aug 18, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> You want to play with snakes, go play with Orochimaru.


I'm assuming that's a "we don't know yet"


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Aug 18, 2010)

321orez said:


> I'm assuming that's a "we don't know yet"



I wouldn't get my hopes up if i were you.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## nooie (Aug 18, 2010)

No Hinata, oh well I saw Ino and thats good enough.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay, gameplay!


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 18, 2010)

Hinata was seen in the trailer, though it was quite brief. 

But I wanna see more gameplay videos! Woot!


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 18, 2010)

does this come out first on 360?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 18, 2010)

I can imagine how annoying Demon Realm will be in online play.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 18, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> does this come out first on 360?


Comes out on both systems at the same time.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone have plans on going to that game-con thing?


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2010)

I would but where is it exactly?


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh and we def have to make an NF clan and rape.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 18, 2010)

Kisame is still slow as fuck just like the first game, other than that it was a pretty cool trailer.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Oh and we def have to make an NF clan and rape.


I'm all for it. 

I wonder which is better between all the Sasuke's.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 18, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 18, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Ten-Ten literally got 2 seconds of screentime
> 
> Eh, well. I guess to much exposure to her epic-ness would have given people uncontrollable orgasms.



But in those two precious two seconds, you see her potential to KILL. That's always been one of my favourite Tenten moves in UNS1 - the way she spins her opponent up with two bad-ass blades, in such a graceful manner, before flying at him again and continuing to wallop his ass with her never-ending arsenal of weapons!

I'm glad that they actually showed her on the offensive in those two seconds, rather than just a support character or one being walloped (like Sai or Neji). Can't wait to play with her once again!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, It'll be my duty to stomp any and all players who use Lars, just because.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh yea, i forgot about that guy.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2010)

Most people have.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Well, It'll be my duty to stomp any and all players who use Lars, just because.



Don't hurt me.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn-saw the vidoe and I cannot wait!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Don't hurt me.


Then don't use Lars, he'll get a morning Peacock shoved in a most uncomfortable place.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't want to use the Naruto characters though, I just want to beat them all up with my Tekken guy. :ho


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 19, 2010)

lol wish i could use Jin instead of Lars xD


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 19, 2010)

I wonder how controlling 100 puppets will play out...if it's true that you can do that.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 19, 2010)

Trailer was just too good.

Hype hype hype hype hype.


----------



## valerian (Aug 19, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I wonder how controlling 100 puppets will play out...if it's true that you can do that.



They'll probably be just lumped up into one, so you're not exactly controlling 100 but just one instead.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)

Watched the new trailer, fucking sweet. 

It overkilled my hype.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Please CC2 make a next gen .hack like this please.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 19, 2010)

Character Selection Screen 



42 Characters it seems


----------



## Firaea (Aug 19, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> Character Selection Screen
> 
> 
> 
> 42 Characters it seems



There goes my fanwank that Shodaime/Nidaime/Sandaime would be included... 


Then again there's possibly DLC!  /denial


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope we get Mizukage and Raikage as DLC. Or something!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2010)

^ That'll never happen

It's too epic.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 19, 2010)

Makes no sense, since Raikage never fought and who is Mizukage for anime viewers ?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Makes no sense, since Raikage never fought and who is Mizukage for anime viewers ?


Yes he has fought, they both have. >.<

Mizukage, if your anime only you won't see her for awhile still.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 19, 2010)

As it stands, from the character selection screen;

Naruto - Sakura - Sai - Sage Naruto - Akatsuki Sasuke - ? - Sasuke
Neji - Lee - TenTen - Orochimaru - Jiraiya - Tsunade - Kabuto
Shikamaru - Ino - Chouji - Temari - Kankuro - Gaara
Shino - Kiba - Hinata - Deidara - Itachi - Sasori
Kakashi - Yamato - Gai - Kakazu - Hidan - Pein
Asuma - Bee - Konan - Minato - Lars - Chiyo - Kisame
Suigetsu - Juugo - Karin

2 characters left - I call Tobi and Hiruko

Although for all we know, Minato and Lars are extra squares

Edit; Chiyo added. 1 Left, gotta be Tobi


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 19, 2010)

Si Style said:


> As it stands, from the character selection screen;
> 
> Naruto - Sakura - Sai - Sage Naruto - Akatsuki Sasuke - ? - Sasuke
> Neji - Lee - TenTen - Orochimaru - Jiraiya - Tsunade - Kabuto
> ...




I think you missed that old puppet lady that helps Sakura, unless she was said to not be playable.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think you missed that old puppet lady that helps Sakura, unless she was said to not be playable.



I sure did - one left


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 19, 2010)

Si Style said:


> I sure did - one left



I think its going to be Tobi.

I dont know, Who else is left that could fill the spot?


----------



## Kinsaki (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anybody know the official release date? I've heard October 19th and October 12th. Wikipedia says October 12th but its information isn't always right.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Aug 19, 2010)

i htought lars was going to be in it from tekken 6


----------



## Tournament Kings (Aug 19, 2010)

there are many tournaments set up for this game that hasn't even come out yet. PM me if u want to know more details. hopefully they provide us with some dlc for this game.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 19, 2010)

But if the last character in the roster is Tobi, wouldn't he have some made up
moves like Karin, cause we don't really know much about his techniques x_x


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> But if the last character in the roster is Tobi, wouldn't he have some made up
> moves like Karin, cause we don't really know much about his techniques x_x



Yea, they would just be goofy improvised combos most likely.
Just like in Accel 3.


----------



## Libax (Aug 19, 2010)

No just No, I hope they don't add Tobi to this game, they will just ruin him seriously.


----------



## destinator (Aug 19, 2010)

Gaara vs Sasuke


----------



## Libax (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not gonna watch that, don't wanna spoil too much of the game. :/


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 19, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> ^ That'll never happen
> 
> It's too epic.


Killer Bee is in. But, right about now, it seems impossible for Raikage to be in. There's always DLC, or the next game.



> Does anybody know the official release date? I've heard October 19th and October 12th. Wikipedia says October 12th but its information isn't always right.


The US gets it on Oct 12th, EU Oct 19th, and Japan is Oct 21st.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2010)

Good find. ^^


----------



## Blatman (Aug 19, 2010)

That Gaara Sasuke Vid is Quality! Sasuke's Ougi is Chidori Stream i see! for the english: 

Very reliable site ive got stuff off alot. They have the english release at the 8th at the mo, it might change but its promising!(play.com and game.co.uk have at this 15th though)


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 19, 2010)

They could easily make up a moveset that uses Tobi's intangibility and teleportation without making him seem weak or stupid.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 19, 2010)

destinator said:


> Gaara vs Sasuke



Lol, Sasuke's ougi was awesome.
And why does everyone who gets recorded playing always suck.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 19, 2010)

How about Nagato? Anyone?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 19, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Yes he has fought, they both have. >.<
> 
> Mizukage, if your anime only you won't see her for awhile still.



I'm a manga reader and please explain when Raikage fought in the anime ?


Anyway that's the point. They won't see her for a while in the anime, so she won't be in the game. Same with Raikage, we saw him but he didn't fight in the anime.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 19, 2010)

The kages won't be appearing till Namco-Bandai's next game. Cause the Anime will have passed the kage meeting by then.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasuke's Ougi was alright. Nothing to get too horny over.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't forget that there is still an awakening mode. 

I thought it was awesome, these short ougi's makes it look like a actual ninja battle.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the way the ougis are, and can't wait to see more!


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 19, 2010)

I will need some better quality though.

And someone needs to record a battle with Hinata in it NOW!!


----------



## Lord Potato (Aug 19, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Killer Bee is in. But, right about now, it seems impossible for Raikage to be in. There's always DLC, or the next game.
> 
> The US gets it on Oct 12th, EU Oct 19th, and Japan is Oct 21st.




No, EU gets it on Oct 15th


----------



## Jaga (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasuke vs Lee and Mount Myoboku confirmed


----------



## Gabe (Aug 19, 2010)

the like the way ougis are done in this game


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, it's looking great so far, I'm impressed, I wanted to see Gaara's ougi too though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm actually disappointed by the toned down Ougis.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2010)

Lee is looking pretty good, might main him.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 19, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> They could easily make up a moveset that uses Tobi's intangibility and teleportation without making him seem weak or stupid.



Most definitely. Like in his combos, he could do a couple punches, jump through his opponent, and then hit them from behind; and for another combo he could do a jumping attack and slide into the ground when he lands and then pop out doing an uppercut. Stuff like that. 

For a jutsu he do a teleporting attack of some kind, or he could throw a dozen kunais into the air above himself and the opponent and then phase as the kunais rain down on them. 

For an ougi he could grab the opponent and warp them. Or maybe that could be his jutsu and his ougi could be summoning the Kyuubi (if Minato can be playable then summoning the Kyuubi shouldn't be a problem).

There are really many possibilities.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2010)

Seems like we've been getting a lot of goodies lately, I'm glad ~


----------



## αce (Aug 19, 2010)

Hopefully they add Minato.

That would be beyond epic. But him in a video game kind of kills his style.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2010)

He is in the game, man.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2010)

How do you know for sure? I personally think he'll be some kind of special unlockable after a certain level.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> How do you know for sure? I personally think he'll be some kind of special unlockable after a certain level.


It was posted a few pages back, he's in the game, you just unlock him later on, unlike in the Special Edition, where you get him right of the bat.


----------



## SlyHidden (Aug 19, 2010)

Sooo, is there a release date for this yet?

I need to get my 360 fixed before this comes out :/


----------



## Tales of a Gutsy Ninja (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone else think this game could be 100x better with the official music from the anime? That's one of the main things I liked about ROAN & Broken Bond.

The SFX could be better too; I know they're reusing the same sounds from the past series, but I'd like the game to sound (especially the shuriken) like I'm hitting someone rather than a toy.

This will be my #1 game this year however, >: )



SlyHidden said:


> Sooo, is there a release date for this yet?



October 19th in the US I believe. There's also a demo coming out in the US on August 25 if you haven't already played it. Not sure if it'll be different from the Japanese demo.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 19, 2010)

Who was keeping track of the coutdown.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 20, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Sasuke vs Lee and Mount Myoboku confirmed



Those players sucked again.

Looks like Hinata's lazerhand filler move is a jutsu, and it's pretty quick too.


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2010)

Website Update:


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tales of a Gutsy Ninja said:


> Anyone else think this game could be 100x better with the official music from the anime? That's one of the main things I liked about ROAN & Broken Bond.
> 
> The SFX could be better too; I know they're reusing the same sounds from the past series, but I'd like the game to sound (especially the shuriken) like I'm hitting someone rather than a toy.
> 
> ...



No, the tracks of Ultimate Ninja games are awesome since Accel 1.


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2010)

These are player information, I cant proof if its 100% right what they have said. Everything is translated from german message boards. Also its not clear what version of the game it is. It could very well be that some features are disabled or just not unlocked.

Stages
- apparently 23, all unlocked in the demo

Ougis
- yes ougis are short
- Naruto has a "Kyuubi-Rasengan" in the demo and not his Rasen Shuriken Ougi (if there are unlocked or whatever is not clear)
- Ougis in Awakening are not possible

Awakenings
- apparently really strong, Temari's Wind Jutsus isnt blockable anymore once she is Awakening Mode
- Kankuro rides his Salamander in Awakening Mode

Support Stuff
- through using the supports, the points to the left of your character icon fill up.
- supports can defend you or even throw themself into the line to defend you against a Ougi
- if the support gauge is up to the highest level it enables a team jutsu.

Example: Shino + Kiba/Hinata as support
Kiba smahes the enemy into the air where Hinata awaits him with 64 Palms. When the enemy falls to the ground Shino awaits him with his Ougi.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope the awakening ougi are still not implemented. And we will have them in the final game.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I hope the awakening ougi are still not implemented. And we will have them in the final game.



Indeed. Cause from the way that sounds, it means Awakenings are not playable from the start anymore...? And that means I get to play as SM Jiraiya for what... 10 seconds?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 20, 2010)

Not being able to use an ougi in awakening is not a total surprise, they did that in Accel 3.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 20, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Not being able to use an ougi in awakening is not a total surprise, they did that in Accel 3.



Yeah, and I hated that. >.>


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

Well you never know.


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2010)

Hinata vs Naruto


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

Not a bad fight.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> Hinata vs Naruto



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp-QxtJo3fQ[/YOUTUBE]

Hinata's awakening is a continuous Bijuu fist, i fucking called it!:ho
And her Ougi is JUST as i expected it to be.  Fucking perfect. 

But the player sucked.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 20, 2010)

It's kinda dumb to go into Awakening mode just to be a punching bag.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)

Why do the players suck balls ? They never played any fighting game or anything ?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 20, 2010)

did she use the awesome fist???


----------



## Sesha (Aug 20, 2010)

Man, the ougis look like utter shite. Pure laziness from CC2's side. And the hit detection for specific moves looks off in some places. At least Frog Mountain as a stage is pretty cool though, as I always liked its design.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 20, 2010)

the guy was not even able to land a hit with hinatas lion fists


----------



## Jaga (Aug 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> Hinata vs Naruto



ooo i liked that one for soem reason! anybody think the new ultimate ninja storm is faster in pace then the first one?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Man, the ougis look like utter shite. Pure laziness from CC2's side. And the hit detection for specific moves looks off in some places. At least Frog Mountain as a stage is pretty cool though, as I always liked its design.



I was thinking about that too, but when I think of online and lags. It's probably better to have short ougis without button mashing. 
Lag can make wou win or lose the button mashing sequence.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 20, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> the guy was not even able to lan a hit with hinatas lion fists



I was hoping we would see her awaken ougi!!!


----------



## slickcat (Aug 20, 2010)

NICE TRAILER, SASUKE OWNS IT. sadly the lack of more combos is still giving me a huge handicap from getting this game, all and all it looks nice and I m hoping support can be removed for heavens sake


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> the guy was not even able to lan a hit with hinatas lion fists


i think it was awesome CC2 got her Awakening to be the Lion Fists ,she look cooler than Neji.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)

slickcat said:


> NICE TRAILER, SASUKE OWNS IT. sadly the lack of more combos is still giving me a huge handicap from getting this game, all and all it looks nice and I m hoping support can be removed for heavens sake



It was already confirmed.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> Hinata vs Naruto


Hinata looks pretty good. I like her ougi and her awakening. Narutos team combo with Temari was pretty nice too.


MS81 said:


> I was hoping we would see her awaken ougi!!!


On the page before people are saying you can't do an ougi in your awakening mode.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 20, 2010)

Just came back from Gamescom. 

The game is pretty much like UNS1 with new characters and a slightly better support system.

A big MEH ...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 20, 2010)

Man, im getting blown away by all this new info.
This is awesome! :ho

Im not sure why everyone who is bummed was expecting any more then just a roster of TS characters and online.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Just came back from Gamescom.
> 
> The game is pretty much like UNS1 with new characters and a slightly better support system.
> 
> A big MEH ...


Well luckily for me I didn't play UNS1, just the demo. So it will be a whole new game to me.


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 20, 2010)

Seems like "bounce"(that was in Un3) is in this game. Whether you can bonce oponents without a support is a mystery, but in the Hinata vid

1 .  at 1:31, after Temaris attack, hinata bounces on the ground and Naruto immediately follows up with an air combo

2. 0:11, after kibas attack, naruto is "bounced"(but hinata doesnt combo after it for some reason).

Seems to me that using certain supports can cause your opponent to bounce.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like the 8 Hachibi will be playable after all because that doesn't look like a boss battle to me. Sasuke's Amateratsu looks great.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 20, 2010)

meh most of these vids are boring because of the people playing it, its always this way when you are looking forward to new games
HOPEFULLY minato comes also with jounin outfit. But honestly this game isnt that much of an improvement from UNS1. new additions arent really worthy of it being a sequel thus far, but I guess its just the fans of the series , I included that see it for another light, I ll get the game in january when its price must have reduced.


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 20, 2010)

Also, looks like when hinata attempts to do an ougi, takes a decent amount of chakra. But when she does the ougi, it takes even more chakra.

This game is looking better and better


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Also, looks like when hinata attempts to do an ougi, takes a decent amount of chakra. But when she does the ougi, it takes even more chakra.
> 
> This game is looking better and better



yea, it looks like it takes double the amount of a glancing hit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Just came back from Gamescom.
> 
> The game is pretty much like UNS1 with new characters and a slightly better support system.
> 
> A big MEH ...



Awesome !

So this game rocks after all.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 20, 2010)

This game is shaping up to be pretty amazing


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2010)

Summary of how team jutsus work:


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

This game is straight up BANGING!


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2010)

New Gamescon video multiple battles (4tk)


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome video. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2010)

do transformation awakening have ultimates? ,i cant imaging CM2 Sasuke of Sage Mode Jiraiya whit not one.

i think the short Ultimates work better for 3D play compared to the 2D ones


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

It's highly likely they have ougi's. 

And is it just me, or did Sasuke use an Ougi on (support)Kakashi AND KILL HIM?!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jizzed in my pants !
4 tails
Kyuubi Rasengan
Pimp Gaara
Smashy Smashy Sakura
Bijuu fist Hinata
They made Sasuke badass, CC2 is god.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Jizzed in my pants !
> 4 tails
> Kyuubi Rasengan
> Pimp Gaara
> ...


You forgot to mention that we can kill support.


----------



## valerian (Aug 20, 2010)

Neji is awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

This is looking better and better.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

I know right?! This game is EPIC.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I know right?! This game is EPIC.


What fight did Sasuke kill his support in?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 20, 2010)

Sakura's awakening actually looks quite awesome.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol, Sakura beating up Naruto with her awakening.
Dude, those 4TK moves are awesome. This game has gone way past what i was expecting.

Edit: Lol, Kakashi got raped.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> What fight did Sasuke kill his support in?


8:26 You'll see! 



Deathgun said:


> Sakura's awakening actually looks quite awesome.


I know! crazy. And Hinata looks awesome as well. I gotta try her out.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Sakura beating up Naruto with her awakening.
> Dude, those 4TK moves are awesome.


They even added in those little filler 'rapid fire' type moves - the ones he used on Pain.

Sorry for the double post lol.


----------



## valerian (Aug 20, 2010)

What's with everyone playing as Sasuke


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

Super fanboys...?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> They even added in those little filler 'rapid fire' type moves - the ones he used on Pain.
> 
> Sorry for the double post lol.


I noticed that, looks spammable, lovely.



Empath Of Pain said:


> Super fanboys...?


Yeah, seriously, pick someone else.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

It's definitely spammable lol.

And hopefully they do pic someone else. I wanna see all these available characters in action.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)

I will love of there's a NUNS3


*Spoiler*: __ 



: *Player select Batshit crazy Sasuke*
Sasuke : Raaaaaaaaaage, Darknesssss, Revengeeeeeeeeeee, Murder, Destroy, Kill !


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wait, rapid fire?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Wait, rapid fire?


Yeah, barely looks dodge able.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 20, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Yeah, barely looks dodge able.



I didint catch it, what time in the video?

Edit: ohh, that Chakra Gun volley thing?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

That blast can be shot multiple times in a row. It's going to be a tough one lol.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> New Gamescon video multiple battles (4tk)


Thanks dude.

Chojis expansion justsu looked great. Sakura's awakening was also great and did a lot of damage. Kakashi taking the damage for Naruto when he got hit with Sasuke's ougi was also great. 4TK naruto was awesome. Gaara looked sweet too. Also it looks like you can either change your awakening OR your awakenings change depending on the outfit you choose cuz CS2 Sasuke was in a different outfit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awakenings changed with costumes in the first game.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> That blast can be shot multiple times in a row. It's going to be a tough one lol.


It looks like it takes a few seconds to charge it though. Probably you'll have to charge it shoot more than one.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Awakenings changed with costumes in the first game.


I didn't buy the first one so I didn't know.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 20, 2010)

No, i was just saying "yea your probly right because thats the way it was in the first game"


----------



## Skylit (Aug 20, 2010)

Could test it today on the gamescon and I have to say that the multiplayer is pretty awesome.

But I think I won't buy it soon because I have more interest in other games.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 20, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> It looks like it takes a few seconds to charge it though. Probably you'll have to charge it shoot more than one.
> 
> I didn't buy the first one so I didn't know.


You may indeed be right. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2010)

Vjump Video


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> No, i was just saying "yea your probly right because thats the way it was in the first game"


Well that's what it looks like cuz sasuke was in a totally different outfit. I think it was after he killed Orochimaru.


Empath Of Pain said:


> You may indeed be right. I guess we'll find out.


Well I mean if you've played the demo you can notice how Naruto's rasengan changes if you charge it. If you charge it a lot it becomes Odama Rasengan and if you don't it's just the regular rasengan. 4TK Naruto look like he had to charge it to shoot multiple fire balls... but like you said I guess we'll have to wait to see if I was right.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> Vjump Video



Creamed my pants !   !

SHINRA TENSEI !


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> Vjump Video



 I can't believe the amount of content we have got this week.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> Vjump Video



Dat intro.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> Vjump Video


Looks like Naruto facing Pain will be the opening. Also I like the free roam better in UNS1. The Cinematics for this game are awesome.


----------



## Tormentor000 (Aug 20, 2010)

So from what we've gathered today

-Multiple Ougis, EX: Naruto has Kyuubi Rasengan and Rasen Shuriken
-You can kill Supports with your Ougi/Your supports can take a Ougi hit for you
-Hinata has finally been given a proper treatment in a game series
-Story Mode Intro is badass, CC2 did a better job than the anime when it came to Shinra Tensei. Story mode is alot better, and the village is more lively.
-Fast pace fighting
-Gaara is now sicker than before
-FTK is awesome, nothing new


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2010)

destinator said:


> Vjump Video


i like how they show the nine tails fox face wend naruto doing blazing rasengan ,remind me of Goku doing the reverse Kamehameha against King Piccolo and Bardock special in DBZ Budokai3 whit the great ape f


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the opening, it's sad they can do a better job then the actual anime.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2010)

Sakura's Awakening is badass, I really like what they've done with her. And Naruto's Kyuubified Rasengan is orgasmic pek

The opening is nice ~ 

Gotta watch the other vids.


----------



## Libax (Aug 20, 2010)

From what it looks like, people do have their own awakenings now, and new combos when they do awaken, I actually am willing to give up awakning ougi for everybody having awesome awakenings. Heck Kimimaro, Naruto, Sasuke, Gai and Lee were the only ones that had awakening ougis and most of the characters had some shitty blue stuff around them when they awakened nothing more. So this is really awesome. And I dont think people should get theyre hopes up too high about the two ougis thing it might be a "main character*s*" only thing, but I hope you guys are right


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 20, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I hope we get Mizukage and Raikage as DLC. Or something!



That won´t be until Storm 3 I am afraid.



destinator said:


> Hinata vs Naruto



WOW.



Deathgun said:


> Hinata's awakening is a continuous Bijuu fist, i fucking called it!:ho
> And her Ougi is JUST as i expected it to be.  Fucking perfect.
> 
> But the player sucked.



I like in what her awakening mode consists of, but to me the Juuho Soushiken move she did there wasn´t exactly an Ougi, reminded me of the Rasengan Naruto did early in the video. Then again, Ougis have been confirmed to be shorter in this game...


Hachibi! 



destinator said:


> Summary of how team jutsus work:



Teamwork! 



destinator said:


> Vjump Video



Best intro ever.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2010)

Hinata looks cool, but the player didn't do her justice so she looked weak  I always pwned with her in Storm1, seems like her moves differ a bit. 

I wanna see Ino


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 20, 2010)

No news about Tenten, Ino or Shikamaru? 

Kinda wanna see how their ougis will work. And whether Tenten will contninue to be bad-ass with her myriad weapons


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 20, 2010)

Gai looks really fun to play...Asa Kujaku.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 20, 2010)

the opening of the video look good with pain blowing up the village. and the kyuubi behind naruto when he uses the kyuubi rasengan looked epic.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope there will always be a good amount of players online.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What's with everyone playing as Sasuke



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and retarded fangirls


----------



## Corran (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow a Kyuubi Rasengan now? How many Ougis does Naruto have?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

Corran said:


> Wow a Kyuubi Rasengan now? How many Ougis does Naruto have?


Just enough.


----------



## Lord Potato (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Rannic (Aug 21, 2010)

It's seems Kakashi's ougi will be difficult to pull off.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

What's his Ougi in the first place?


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm gonna be completely honest and say I don't like the village free-roaming in this game. I'm not sure how the first one is, but if the 360 games did anything right...it was village exploration. I loved the free-roaming in those games.

Still...the game looks amazing. I'm still blown away at how much this resembles the anime. They actually made Kishi's Part II artwork look amazing.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 21, 2010)

Gray said:


> What's his Ougi in the first place?


It was Kumai, that's what I saw but he was also in his awakening.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> It was Kumai, that's what I saw but he was also in his awakening.



Kamui, you mean ?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 21, 2010)

The village-roaming was the same in Storm1, so I kinda expected that this aspect would stay the same. Though, I do wish it was more improved.


----------



## Gino (Aug 21, 2010)

The release date could not come soon enough!!!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 21, 2010)

chidl said:


> Hinata and Ino are gonna own. Hinata's already gonna be top tier unlike the other female characters.



Huh? How do you know? You saw the other female characters' gameplay already?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 21, 2010)

I like it better this way. Free roaming in the entire Narutoverse map would be ridiculous and impossible to do on 360 because of dvd limitation.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 21, 2010)

I would seriously like to see some Tenten gameplay!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 21, 2010)

Me too  !


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 21, 2010)

I was hoping for some explosive kunai as her skill for support but it was the exploding bomb thing she had in Storm 1. Wonder whether we'll be able to select the support style available, like in Storm 1.


----------



## valerian (Aug 21, 2010)

Can't wait to main Neji online


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 21, 2010)

Neji's a beast, as expected 

As someone who used to play Storm1 all day out of boredom, it sure is nice that they've enhanced some of the shit I really couldn't stand - like the button mashing ougis and the support. Everything flows so much better  Though, as far as ougis go - I think they should've token some tips from this game:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0nrRpFMK8s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Not the graphics, but the ougis chosen for the characters - I really liked Tenten's here ;A; This + enhanced graphics = jizzzz.


----------



## valerian (Aug 21, 2010)

I personally like Neji's new ougi, it's short but badass


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

Neji is pretty quick.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Aug 21, 2010)

After seeing Neji's Ougi, the idea of short Ougis didn't seem to bother me as much.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 21, 2010)

Milkshake: Those Tenten ougis make her appear SO FIERCE and BAD-ASS!!!!! It would be sweet if they'd incorporated some of those moves in Storm 2!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Milkshake (Aug 21, 2010)

@Red: Ikr? Need some of that action in S2 

As for Tenten's support, I'd hope she wouldn't just have the spiked bombs, but atleast a huge spiked bomb instead  Idk, the explosive kunais seem good too. Perhaps the supports are more customizable now? You know you can buy support techs too.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 21, 2010)

chidl said:


> Hinata and Ino are gonna own. Hinata's already gonna be top tier unlike the other female characters.



Where I come from...we call those two "Ten-Ten fodder".




Yagami1211 said:


> I like it better this way. Free roaming in the entire Narutoverse map would be ridiculous and impossible to do on 360 because of dvd limitation.



Why? It was done with _Rise of a Ninja_ and _Broken Bonds._


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm going to miss running on random walls like in BB.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 21, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Where I come from...we call those two "Ten-Ten fodder".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I mean. Without borders and invisible walls.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah, I see. Well, I dunno what it was like in Storm 1, as I don't have a PS3. But I never thought about that in BB or RoaN. Heck, until you just mentioned it, I had completely forgotten


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 21, 2010)

I DEMAND MOAR YAMATO!!!!!!!!! 

NAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2010)

destinator said:


> New Gamescon video multiple battles (4tk)



Awesome! Damn, didn't manage to see Kamui. Seems darn hard to pull off.



destinator said:


> Vjump Video



I'm not sure whether to be happy or sad that the game's story animation appears better than the anime. But still, wow!

And Kyuubi Rasengan is totally amazing! 



Gomu Ningen said:


> Gai looks really fun to play...Asa Kujaku.



Holy badass shit Morning Peacock! 



Seeing some of the new short Ougis, I'm pretty much more fine with them now. Kyuubi Rasengan's really awesome, more so than Fuuton Rasenshuriken actually.

And 4tk Kyuubi is awesome! Can't wait to try it.

Awakenings are great in UNS2, and the fact that Ougis can hit Support Characters is fantastic!

Damn, still no gameplay of SM Jiraiya. I'm assuming he's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw Sasuke using two different Katon jutsu in the same battle.


----------



## Libax (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes your right it seems as when Sasuke charges the Grand Fire Ball it turns into this 
*Spoiler if you dont read the manga* 

And could it be that Sasuke might get two ougis, Kirin and the Lighting sword thingie?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 21, 2010)

Libax said:


> Yes your right it seems as when Sasuke charges the Grand Fire Ball it turns into this
> *Spoiler if you dont read the manga*
> 
> And could it be that Sasuke might get two ougis, Kirin and the Lighting sword thingie?



We saw that already in the anime a long time ago, no big deal.


----------



## Libax (Aug 21, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> We saw that already in the anime a long time ago, no big deal.


Oh yeah forgot that 
What are your thoughts tho?


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 21, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and retarded fangirls



Rot Zakril

Pendos


----------



## Libax (Aug 21, 2010)

Something that I've noticed is that they've given characters different attributes when you awaken, for example when Gaara awakens he gets a whole amount of reach, When gai goes gates he gets really fast even when just running and jumping around, Sakura gets pissed of and beats the **** outta people, and her attacks takes alot of damage too.
This gives some kind of strategy into the gameplay.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 21, 2010)

Do they? I did not notice.


----------



## Libax (Aug 21, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Do they? I did not notice.


Hoho : ) , just mentioning it incase no one noticed


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just messing around.


----------



## Libax (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you know if Sakuras moveset changed when she awakened?
Haha and I wonder what Minatos awakening will be, xD "Blitz-mode"


----------



## Goshinki (Aug 21, 2010)

*WTF?!*

This game looks amazing.  I cant wait to play it. Btw k you guys *HAVE* to see this. Its for a new charater for storm 2.
. Pretty unexpected huh?


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I was thinking about that too, but when I think of online and lags. It's probably better to have short ougis without button mashing.
> Lag can make would win or lose the button mashing sequence.


While I do hate the short ougis/specials on the aesthetic side, I do like that they cause less damage. UNS1's ougis used to take away over a bar-and-half of life, it was so damn ridiculous. And the button-commands/analog-stick spinning/button-mashing stuff didn't make it easier, especially when it means half the battle will be spent doing that just to survive one hit from that alone.



Tormentor000 said:


> So from what we've gathered today
> 
> -Multiple Ougis, EX: Naruto has Kyuubi Rasengan and Rasen Shuriken
> -You can kill Supports with your Ougi/Your supports can take a Ougi hit for you
> ...


Fast pace is great and all, but I do wish they had expandable health bars as an option, especially now that CC2 lowered the health-bars from 3 tiers to 2 tiers. It would be cool to be able to make some fights last longer, but I guess we'll have to do that by not using supports in a match.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 21, 2010)

Goshinki said:


> This game looks amazing.  I cant wait to play it. Btw k you guys *HAVE* to see this. Its for a new charater for storm 2.
> . Pretty unexpected huh?



Yes, everyone knows about Lars already and Kishimoto designed his 2nd outfit ans such.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, wonder how many jutsus in this game change once they charged, compared to when their not.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2010)

poor Neji still stuck on 64 palms ,they should have gave him the 128 palms version


----------



## Libax (Aug 21, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> poor Neji still stuck on 64 palms ,they should have gave him the 128 palms version


 Thought his ougi was awesome, does anyone know if Sakuras moveset was the same when she awakened?


----------



## Goshinki (Aug 21, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes, everyone knows about Lars already and Kishimoto designed his 2nd outfit ans such.



oh.....sorry.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 21, 2010)

Goshinki said:


> oh.....sorry.



It's ok, there.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

the game is looking incredible! I'm curious about jutsus changing when they're charged. It looks like Kakashi can do the wolf chidori if its charged (in the video Yagami posted at around 2:01)

excuse my horrid newness


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Aug 21, 2010)

This game is looking better and better every time I watch these new clips.
Cheers for the updates people!!

For those who have played the first one are the differences in the combat noticeable?
I mean like pace, movesets, animation etc.

*Pre Orders*


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

How do you dodge Kakashi ougi?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Gray said:


> How do you dodge Kakashi ougi?



From what i've seen in another Kakashi gameplay video, i think it was the 13 minute long one, his Kamui takes a second to activate and the area that will be manipulated begins to distort. So a fast jump should take the opponent to safety (that or sac one of your supports with the new feature ) 

He just got Neji in mid jump, well timed!


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 21, 2010)

gotta say kamui looked pretty bad ass


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What's with everyone playing as Sasuke


Like I said before, wait till online, every other match will be Sasuke.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 21, 2010)

Neji is my new main.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

Just buy it, you know you want to.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 21, 2010)

Hate fighting games, naruto games are just embarrassing but sadly I think I might get this having see some gameplay 

is there a story mode where you get to explore or is it just pure fighting?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, there's a story mode where you run around.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 21, 2010)

As any character? Like I want to be Sasuke in the story mode


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> As any character? Like I want to be Sasuke in the story mode


I heard that you can be Sasuke or Naruto, for awhile.

I'm not absolutely sure.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 21, 2010)

I like how people are complaining about this game...even though it's getting great treatment for an anime game.


....meanwhile, we DBZ fans are getting the Raging Blast series...basically a remake of the PS2 Tenkaichi series. *facepalm*


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

I've given up on DBZ games, I'll wait until they do an actually good game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 21, 2010)

It is quite sad to see the evolution of the DBZ games has come to a halt.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I like how people are complaining about this game...even though it's getting great treatment for an anime game.
> 
> 
> ....meanwhile, we DBZ fans are getting the Raging Blast series...basically a remake of the PS2 Tenkaichi series. *facepalm*



Not perfect, but definitely one of the best anime fighting games I'm seeing.





Anyway, Gaara's Awakening looks pretty badass with the massive sand attacks.

Kamui's nothing special for me; it looked exactly like it did in Accel 3.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

I wonder if Kakashi can warp jutsus.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kakashi ougi was too quick!!!


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 21, 2010)

i can't wait to use Naruto in Sage mode xDDD


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 21, 2010)

Cool, Naruto used a semi-Kyuubi rasengan. 

Also a neat feature that Sasuke's outfit stayed down after he went out of CS2.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ehh, yea. Kakashi's ougi is pretty short.

All i can say is that i wish i was playing the stage demo as well.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 21, 2010)

kakashis kamui looks cool it and narutos kyuubi rasengan seem to be the best ougis shown so far. i want to see chibaki tensei and the thrown frs shown. wonder when that will happen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess I'm okay with the way the Ougis are presented. 

Kinda.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 22, 2010)

Klue said:


> I guess I'm okay with the way the Ougis are presented.
> 
> Kinda.



I'm okay with some, I guess, such as Morning Peacock and Kyuubi Rasengan. Some look pretty slipshod, though.


----------



## Corran (Aug 22, 2010)

Just be happy you can choose from multiple ones. Pick your favs and stick with em


----------



## Firaea (Aug 22, 2010)

I have some doubts that all characters are going to have multiple Ougis, though. I'm guessing it'll be limited to some, like Naruto, Sasuke, and characters nearing their level of importance.

Maybe Pain: I want to see Chibaku Tensei!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

I sure as hell don't, you want to see it until people spam it, that's why I'll be sticking with Gai and Lee.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Kakashi's ougi and Gaaras awakening are a big meh (although awakened gaara does get some cool combos). Also did anyone notice in the Sasuke vs Kankuro video how you can choose your character to be more of an offensive or deffensive type?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

I didn't notice that at all.

Would you rather have a flying Gaara raining death from above your reach? I sure wouldn't.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 22, 2010)

Neji VS Kakashi (Kamui ougi)



Kakashi VS Gaara (Awakin')


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 22, 2010)

On another board, some guy says that he can't see the difference between NUNS2 ( PS3/360 ) & GNT4 ( GC ).


----------



## AIphaInferno (Aug 22, 2010)

Naruto is like MVC3, offensive type deffensive type and balance type. The whole team back up thing is just amazing. NUNS2 is MVC3 on steroids!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> On another board, some guy says that he can't see the difference between NUNS2 ( PS3/360 ) & GNT4 ( GC ).


What an idiot.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 22, 2010)

Guys...I've been trying, but I really can't see the difference between NUNS2 ( PS3/360 ) & GNT4 ( GC ).


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2010)

Klue said:


> I guess I'm okay with the way the Ougis are presented.
> 
> Kinda.


At least it keeps the pace going. The whole button sequence thing was kinda dumb anyways.

So, any confirmation as to whether or not the Ougi can be selected beforehand like your Ninjutsu? If I'm correct in assuming that Naruto's 50% Rasenshuriken is an Ougi, then I guess I already have my answer.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 22, 2010)

They could have done what was done with "Budokai 3" of the PS2 DBZ games. 

There would be short, button-sequence mini-games during the special moves, and the opposing player got an opportunity to stop the move...while you got a chance to cause extra damage.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2010)

Isn't that exactly what we had in the first Ninja Storm?


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 22, 2010)

I honestly can't remember....if so, then they need to bring it back!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 22, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Kakashi's ougi and Gaaras awakening are a big meh (although awakened gaara does get some cool combos). Also did anyone notice in the Sasuke vs Kankuro video how you can choose your character to be more of an offensive or deffensive type?


Wait...there was a Kankuro vid? Fucking link please!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 22, 2010)

Can't wait for the Pain arc cut scenes. The anime took the shitter while delivering that arc.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Wait...there was a Kankuro vid? Fucking link please!!!


It's either in pg 213 or 214.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 22, 2010)

By popular demand, HERE'S INO.
And Shikamaru. (part 1 of 3)


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUVnc4PeP-s&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome, Thanks.

EDIT: Did Sasuke has 13 costumes.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 22, 2010)

YAAAAYS INO <3333

I gotta watch :3


----------



## Rannic (Aug 22, 2010)

I got to reevaluate my whole strategy now, because female characters are proving to be useful.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 22, 2010)

All the rookie females are beasts. 
Now a Ten Ten video.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, yes, a Tenten 

wow, I didn't think they'd maintain Ino's good moves - she was fairly decent in the last game, I thought since she doesn't have much to work with in canon - they'd screw her over lol. Glad that this isn't true, she's faster and her moves still fit her looks - all agile and ballerina-ish.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 22, 2010)

Awakenings last way less then they did on Ninja Storm 1. 

Or at least it seems so.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Awakenings last way less then they did on Ninja Storm 1.



But they are way more useful and stronger.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, it does seem as though they are shorter. But then again, this is just the demo and I do remember them saying that they have enhanced things a bit. Unless, this is what meant by "enhancing things" because this was when the Kakashi vs Naruto/Sakura demo came out. Nonetheless, I wouldn't really judge the game until everything's finalized and put in store -- atleast, not as MUCH.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 22, 2010)

hmmm i dont like the free exploration mode, more like RE2, 3 back in d days plus I was expecting fodder trashing Like Accel 1 or 2.. Oh well.. Gotta manage.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 22, 2010)

Hmm, i'm actually looking forward to playing as Konan, she seems pretty beast.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> >Popular Demand
> 
> >Ino



...



wat


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 22, 2010)

Doesn't seem like 4 tailed Naruto has a whole lot of freedom of movement.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 22, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> wat



I know that yours is TenTen, be patient. 	
Others wanted to see Ino so it was demanded a lot.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 22, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Doesn't seem like 4 tailed Naruto has a whole lot of freedom of movement.



Im pretty sure its just because everyone we see playing just sits there and throws shuriken or spam jutsu.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Shikamaru and Ino looked pretty good. Characters are well balanced so people wont' play with the same character over and over which makes Online more fun. Also they need to create a more fun loading screen man. Maybe like a mini game like in most of the dbz games.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 22, 2010)

Next part from the previous video.

Features:
Asuma's Awakening,
Shikamaru's ougi and awakening.
Kankuro's ougi and awakening.
Shino's awakening.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo7PunsUjWU&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rannic (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you chose to fight in awakened form like in the first game?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

Kankuro's awakening is pretty beast.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 22, 2010)

^Just about to say that. They did Kankurou must justice this time around 



Kakashi Sensei said:


> Can you chose to fight in awakened form like in the first game?


I'm sure you can, but it has to be unlocked gradually through storymode. 
Like, you couldn't play Naruto and Sasuke's awakened form until the final battle in Story Mode but it was technically unlocked sometime before. You can use it in Free Battle Mode and probably Online Mode too, but not in SM. Atleast, by UNS's standards.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Kankuro's awakening was pretty sweet. I can see it being spammed a lot even though for a few seconds.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

That'll be a pain to get around, monster puppet.

When he is knocked away but his puppets just fall down where he was, doesn't that make him defenseless for awhile?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Gray said:


> That'll be a pain to get around, monster puppet.
> 
> When he is knocked away but his puppets just fall down where he was, doesn't that make him defenseless for awhile?


Yeah, If you find a way to get around his puppets he is defenseless but not in his awakening mode. Besides I find it hard getting around the big puppet or knocking Kankuro down from it If you can that is. Also that fire attack he did at the end did a lot of damage. I think it was like 1/3 of a health bar.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if Kakashi's ougi would come in handy against that.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Haha, Well it does look like it's slow so that could be a great counter. Although we don't know yet if you can defend  against Kakashi's ougi by simply pressing the defense button.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

True, FRS always works though.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

@ Yagami1211

Too late

EDIT: @ Gray
Futon Rasen Shuriken? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> @ Yagami1211
> 
> Too late



Damn ! 

10chars.

Too bas Ino just standed there only to be hammered by Sakura.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

I liked her fighting style. Similar to part 1 Sasuke.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> : @ Gray
> Futon Rasen Shuriken? I haven't seen it yet.


It was in the first video we saw Sasuke in, Naruto threw it straight through his Fire jutsu and got him, it was intense.


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 22, 2010)

It still baffles me how a 3D game can look exactly like a 2D animé, still, definitely CC2 prove to us that they're not only pioneers in the animé gaming industry but also the fighting game industry, it's just annoying that this game almost definitely wont get the attention it deserves from the general public, only animé fans, which is a shame because it's a bloody amazing game, even just aesthetically it deserves to win a lot of awards, perhaps I'll just vote for it like crazy when it comes to the VG Awards...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

Here it is, Mystic.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Gray said:


> It was in the first video we saw Sasuke in, Naruto threw it straight through his Fire jutsu and got him, it was intense.


It sure was. I wonder if it was just glitched or If it can actually go through Fire jutsus.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it can, considering it's a regular jutsu against an ultimate.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

I got to say after seeing FRS and Kyuubi Rasengan from UNS 1, I will miss all the destruction the ougis caused.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'll miss all the over the top moves, but whatever.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyway which version are you getting Gray?


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 22, 2010)

Many of the ougis seen so far seem like close variations to the PSP version of the game... Ninja Heros 3 or something. If that's the case for Tenten, then darn... her UNS1 ougi was so much more epic. LOL

Really cannot wait for a Tenten vid... but then again maybe I shouldn't be spoilt since there's no more months of anticipation and yearning... LOL


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm getting the 360 version, what about you?


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2010)

Getting 360 version.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn! I'm getting the PS3 version. I would have added you to have some online matches lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Damn! I'm getting the PS3 version. I would have added you to have some online matches lol.


My friend has a PS3, maybe if he gets the game I could play you.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

OK lol you let me know


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, don't come to the 360:ho


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Yes, don't come to the 360:ho


Yeah, because I would crush you all


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2010)

I will absolutely sodomize anyone with Taka Sauce, Itachi, Gaara and Kakashi.

You will see.


Oh and Minato


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 22, 2010)

Gray said:


> Kankuro's awakening is pretty beast.



Very cool indeed!!! I really cannot wait for this GAME now!


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2010)

It's good the ougis are shorter now, yeah it isn't as awe inspiring but it makes the whole game seem so much faster.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Yes, don't come to the 360:ho


I'd feel bad crushing you. 



♠Ace♠ said:


> I will absolutely sodomize anyone with Taka Sauce, Itachi, Gaara and Kakashi.
> 
> You will see.
> 
> ...


Lee is my answer.

As well as Deidara and Sasori.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 22, 2010)

I will rape everyone with Tenten


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2010)

I?ve got PS3 and 360. Decisions decisions...



Akira said:


> It's good the ougis are shorter now, yeah it isn't as awe inspiring but it makes the whole game seem so much faster.



Hmm, I agree then.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I will absolutely sodomize anyone with Taka Sauce, Itachi, Gaara and Kakashi.
> 
> You will see.
> 
> ...


Orochimaru, Sasuke, SM Naruto, Lee, Neji, Pein, Minato, and Itachi for me.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 22, 2010)

The match always seems to end right when Naruto 4TK come out in all these videos. 



Kakashi Sensei said:


> Can you chose to fight in awakened form like in the first game?



You can probly choose to start in a Transformation Awakening like in the first game.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2010)

Every Naruto game I play the same people. Won't be any different here but I'll lengthen my choice characters

- Naruto / SM Naruto
- Sasuke / Akatsuki Sasuke
- Kakashi
- Lee
- Neji
- Gai
- Kisame
- Itachi
- Deidara
- Pain
- Jiraiya
- Orochimaru
- More 

Actually when it comes down to it I play everyone at least once. I try to be balanced. I want to test out Juugo and Suigetsu along with some more like Killer Bee and Kakuzu. The line-up is huge so it's going to be cool experimenting.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 22, 2010)

You know what could be awesome if they add Nagato when he was young,
I would so love play with him and his summon jutsu too *-*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yea, i'd like to see Young Nagato with all his elemental affinities.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

We talked about that earlier, along with a playable flashback of him, and such.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 22, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I will rape everyone with Tenten



WORD!!!! While I don't think I'll be good enough to 'rape everyone' (LOL!) I know I will be maining her. Really wanna see a video of her gameplay!!! Why isn't anyone trying her out????


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

Because the only people playing are Sasuke lovers, I want to see more of the other characters too.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 22, 2010)

^ I kno rite 

@Red: Tenten's coming soon ~


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 22, 2010)

Milk: Ok that's great to hear. Hopefully within the next few hours cos my computer at home is giving me problems at the moment and I've to sneakily come in here at my workstation. LOL


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 22, 2010)

I heard that somebody recorded her so it shouldn't be too long


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lol yea, Needs moar Sasuke vs Sasuke.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

^ Fuck that, man.


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol neji belongs in the matrix with his ougi


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

Neji's awakening better be a nonstop Kaiten, but he can move around and fight in, but the Enemy can't even get near him in.


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2010)

^^If thats the case than I see no one winning


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

You know that would be amazing.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

Online is gonna be sharingan lolz and sages
I've decided...I'm gonna main...


 Konan...:ho there I said it! they'll never see it coming and all the uchiha will surrender to the horrid paper cuts!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh wait, we still haven't seen Tsunade :ho She's gonna be beasty.

Oh and hopefully Shizune/Anko's no longer support like they were last game


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

CS2 Anko awakening FTW.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 23, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> @Red: Tenten's coming soon ~




YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES 





<3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2010)

Gray said:


> CS2 Anko awakening FTW.



Eh doubt that. Anko doesn't canonically have Cs2 [of what we know anyways].


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2010)

^I like the ideal of that, definitely. :3 Someone should start it.

Aaand I think it might be Tobi, though idk; might be a surprise. Was Minato/Lars included on the list yet? Should they even count as Minato's a special edition/eventual unlockable?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

Someone is doing a tournament for both systems.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh Really thats cool, did he make a topic for it or not done yet?


----------



## Corran (Aug 23, 2010)

I know someone already made a list of who will be playing and on what system. Can't remember their username on here though 
I'm sure he will make the thread when the time comes. Don't want to be playing a tournament the same day the game comes out


----------



## Libax (Aug 23, 2010)

Can someone describe Shinos awakening for me? I dont want to watch the video. Does he get an new moveset?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 23, 2010)

Kakashi lightning hound rocked!!!


----------



## Firaea (Aug 23, 2010)

PS3 user here.

Watch out for my Cho Oodama Rasengan, SM Fuuton Rasenshuriken and Hiraishin. 

Depending on how other characters play, I might main some others too. Perhaps Pain.


----------



## B00M (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw the trailer of this and got so excited.
I gotta say, MOST of the Past Naruto games were okay.
But, from how this looks this will be Sweet!


----------



## Blatman (Aug 23, 2010)

The Xbox 360 loading times are pants! Anyone noticed that on the Gameplay vids? Makes me wonder if theis game was ps3 only we would probably get even less loading times!


----------



## gaara454545 (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone know how to hit the ultimate after any combo or if the target in the air can he getting hit by the ultimate or normal jutsu like street fighter 4 fighting system ???!!
 because in nuns1 there r no way to hit the ultimate only after the help of support characters.


I mean now there is online it will be boring without good fighting system like hitting the target in the air or after up combo.











Blatman said:


> The Xbox 360 loading times are pants! Anyone noticed that on the Gameplay vids? Makes me wonder if theis game was ps3 only we would probably get even less loading times!



Always the demos had shit loading time hopefully they will fix it in the final release.




.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Aug 23, 2010)

Too bad that the hokages aren't in  (except for Minato of course).

Oh and Zabuza too


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 23, 2010)

gaara454545 said:


> Anyone know how to hit the ultimate after any combo or if the target in the air can he getting hit by the ultimate or normal jutsu like street fighter 4 fighting system ???!!
> because in nuns1 there r no way to hit the ultimate only after the help of support characters.
> 
> 
> ...




It seems possible. I managed to juggle combo with Rasengan in the demo.


----------



## gaara454545 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> It seems possible. I managed to juggle combo with Rasengan in the demo.




Really, in which demo Kakashi training or the gamescom one ??!



And do you know if we can get the gamescom demo on the psn ? I cant wait to october.


And why no one in the gamescom try tenten or temari, we saw everyone except them ???




.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 23, 2010)

gaara454545 said:


> Really, in which demo Kakashi training or the gamescom one ??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kakashi Training Demo.

Use the Up + OOOOO combo to launch Kakashi in the air and you can juggle with Rasengan as he fall down before he crashes on the ground.


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Too bad that the hokages aren't in  (except for Minato of course).
> 
> Oh and Zabuza too



Shodai and Nidaime are too badass for this game, and I like how you conveniently forgot Tsunade.


----------



## gaara454545 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kakashi Training Demo.
> 
> Use the Up + OOOOO combo to launch Kakashi in the air and you can juggle with Rasengan as he fall down before he crashes on the ground.




Nice, then I wish to be a way for the ultimates to get hit also.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ino & Tenten !

And Freakin' Hinata


----------



## Firaea (Aug 23, 2010)

Klue said:


> Shodai and Nidaime are too badass for this game, and I like how you conveniently forgot Tsunade.



If they were included, the game would crash.  /denial


----------



## valerian (Aug 23, 2010)

Hinata's awakening 0_0

And Ino and TenTen look lame as hell.


----------



## B00M (Aug 23, 2010)

This game, has been getting so much publicity lately and it's only been noticed for how long?
It should, be good with the amount of social content that this game gives out.
I mean, Number one was Great.
One of my favourite Naruto games.
Number 2 looks, just as good. 
Can't wait. ^^


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ino & Tenten !
> 
> And Freakin' Hinata



Finally someone doing her Justice.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 23, 2010)

Could the other Hokage be some DLC?


----------



## Firaea (Aug 23, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Could the other Hokage be some DLC?



No! They aren't fun and don't deserve a place! 



...truth be told, I'm praying that they _are_ DLCs... Make it happen, CC2...


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 23, 2010)

Yagami: Thanks for posting a video finally related to Tenten's moveset.

I have to say I'm a little disappointed. She was much more beastly in Storm 1 and her weapons were definitely much more varied. Wonder why they toned down her combos so much, when they made the movesets of many others so much flashier. 

Hopefully playing the game will bring a different experience. Perhaps the users of Ino and Tenten hadn't uncovered their potential movesets since it was their first time using them. Just like how the first user of Hinata paled in comparison to the one in the latest video... Indeed, Hinata was AWESOME in the vid. 

Quite weird to see Ino and Tenten downplayed so much when they were so great in Storm 1.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 23, 2010)

Blatman said:


> The Xbox 360 loading times are pants! Anyone noticed that on the Gameplay vids? Makes me wonder if theis game was ps3 only we would probably get even less loading times!



Which video has 360 gameplay?



Yagami1211 said:


> Ino & Tenten !
> 
> And Freakin' Hinata



Lol, that guy was like " Daayyuum "


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

It could be that Hinata's awakening allows her to combo her jutsu from a string.
She tried it un-awakened but it didn't combo but with it, it did.

Also pay attention to the combo meter when her jutsu connects. It just skyrockets.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It could be that Hinata's awakening allows her to combo her jutsu from a string.
> She tried it un-awakened but it didn't combo but with it, it did.
> 
> Also pay attention to the combo meter when her jutsu connects. It just skyrockets.



The guy playing Hinata was able to get the jutsu off because the other guy had no chakra to sub out due to the awakening taking it away.

The combo meter went up because the jutsu put out 64 hits onto his initial 10.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah you are right. Tenten and Ino's awakenings didn't seem to do much in the video though. Maybe the players missed something.

By the way did you see the selection screen? Did they have a chance to choose their ougis? I didn't understand what was being written. LOL!


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ino & Tenten !
> 
> And Freakin' Hinata




Oh yes. 


We didn't see the ending...but we could all tell that Ten-Ten took her victory


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 23, 2010)

saiya: I think so since her 'explosive kunais' were being detonated. But seriously I hope everyone has a chance to choose the ougi/ ultimate ougi for the character. Tenten's current explosive kunai spiked balls do not seem to do much, unlike other characters' specials.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope those explosive balls weren't her only ougi or her ultimate ougi...because that is one of the suck-titiest ougi's I've ever seen. I want the Accel 3 ball that travels fast and explodes on contact!


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 23, 2010)

She did her ultimate ougi once.... the GIGANTIC spiked ball formed by her scroll slamming down onto the hapless Ino?

But yeah, I don't know why they changed her moveset so much. Her ultimate ougi in Storm 1 was outrageous... all the millions of blades flying down onto her opponent.

Maybe sharing the platform with XBOX really caused the developers to have to sacrifice certain things...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome. 

I wonder if they are just going to use that grassy stage and not going to have a stage for the Killer Bee fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

Hinata is a beast, I'll be using her.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

Gray said:


> Hinata is a beast, I'll be using her.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm disappointed in Neji, he has the same awakening, and it looked like you can't clash the Kaiten with Rasengan, unless they timed it wrong or something.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gray said:


> I'm disappointed in Neji, he has the same awakening, and it looked like you can't clash the Kaiten with Rasengan, unless they timed it wrong or something.



I dont think there is clashing anymore.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gray said:


> I'm disappointed in Neji, he has the same awakening, and it looked like you can't clash the Kaiten with Rasengan, unless they timed it wrong or something.



However, his awakaning changes his combos somehow.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I dont think there is clashing anymore.


There is clashing, it wouldn't be a Naruto game without it.


----------



## valerian (Aug 23, 2010)

Gray said:


> There is clashing, it wouldn't be a Naruto game without it.



Your sig


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gray said:


> There is clashing, it wouldn't be a Naruto game without it.



yea, can't see this game being complete without it. 
Im wanting to mabey see some Amaterasu vs Amaterasu clash. Although i doubt that's possible.
Lol, That would be fucking crazy.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Your sig


Love it? 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> yea, can't see this game being complete without it.
> Im wanting to mabey see some Amaterasu vs Amaterasu clash. Although i doubt that's possible.
> Lol, That would be fucking crazy.


I hope you can't spam Amaterasu, that'll get annoying.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 23, 2010)

Asuma Awakening.Shikamaru ougi and awakening.Kankuro ougi and awakening.Shino awakening.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Asuma Awakening.Shikamaru ougi and awakening.Kankuro ougi and awakening.Shino awakening.



That was posted already a few pages back.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gray said:


> I hope you can't spam Amaterasu, that'll get annoying.



From the trailer, it looks like it will be just like Gaara's sand burial jutsu thing from the first Ninja Storm where it chases you on the ground untill it touches you, but all you had to do was hit Gaara and it would go away. 
This time around it looks like Sasuke has to stand still and channel it until it reaches you, so it shouldn't be hard at all to dodge it and hit him.
_(although from the trailer it does look like it moves kinda fast)_


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

That sounds very gay, actually.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

But that was Akatsuki Sasuke's ougi. not a jutsu.
It would cost you to spam that.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Destinador.

Maybe you get a choice of what your awakening will be when you select your character?



Deathgun said:


> That was posted already a few pages back.



Sorry


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

His jutsu will probably just be Chidori or whatever.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome so we'll PROBABLY have 2 awakenings for Killer Bee. Also Lariot looks awesome!


----------



## slickcat (Aug 23, 2010)

hmmmmm, I hope the ps3 version comes with custom music, if not its the 360 for me.. I need to use alot of the anime movie playlist aswell as the show.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope the same here, really want to use my own custom playlist from the anime


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 23, 2010)

Man i need to see some Konan action, it's killing me. She looked badass in the trailer i'm thinking about making her one of my mains.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

I want some Sasori action, after seeing Kankuro, I want to see how he'll work.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

What i want to see is Temari.
NO ONE has picked her yet what's up with that?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Aug 23, 2010)

Klue said:


> Shodai and Nidaime are too badass for this game, and I like how you conveniently forgot Tsunade.



Yeah, I noticed I forgot her after I posted my message, but didn't bother to fix it 


Anyway, right now we know according to the character select screen that *42* characters will be in this game.
And until now we have 37 characters 100% confirmed, which leaves us with 5 more, 4 of them I'm 99% sure will be in:

Sage mode Naruto
Akatsuki Sasuke
Chio
Kabuto

The last one is kind of a mystery, what do you guys think? 
I think that if we consider that this game goes until the Nagato saga it makes sense that we'll see the scene where Tobi 
*Spoiler*: __ 



shows his true face as Madara


 in the story mode, which might make him the last playable character.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> What i want to see is Temari.
> NO ONE has picked her yet what's up with that?


I hope her Ougi is an all jutsu repelling gust of wind.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 23, 2010)

Just watched the Kankuro vid.....man am i gonna fucking love playing as him 

Dude's gonna be so beast.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z1EEVNrzv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2010)

FFf they toned down Tenten's moves! She was sooo much better in the first game, not to mention there are no clashes - the fuck is that. I'm really hoping things are changed in the final version, that's just bogus.

And what the hell is Ino's ougi? Does she even have one? She was beast in the first game.

Hinata however, is damn impressive. I'll be definitely using her ass.

Neji's kinda of a let down too ;-;


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 23, 2010)

Milkshake: EXACTLY!!! I wonder whether it was feedback from the first game that caused them to change Tenten and Ino's movesets? They were easily two of the top 10 characters in the game! Could it be that we haven't really seen them cut loose based on that one vid? But then again, I remember being totally wowed the very first time I played Tenten due to her coming up with all sorts of weapons. 

I really hope we have more than one jutsu and one ougi for each character. Has that been confirmed that? The selection screen seems to show the possibility, and hopefully the support characters' specials can be chosen like in Storm 1 as well.

GAWD I didn't really think about whether the game being on XBOX would affect the gameplay that we PS3 users loved in Storm 1... BUT maybe it really is too early to say. Still keeping my fingers crossed and it's still gonna be a first day purchase. 

PLEASE DON'T NERF TENTEN ANYMORE! LOL


----------



## Superior (Aug 23, 2010)

Neji was a letdown.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Milkshake: EXACTLY!!! I wonder whether it was feedback from the first game that caused them to change Tenten and Ino's movesets? They were easily two of the top 10 characters in the game! Could it be that we haven't really seen them cut loose based on that one vid? But then again, I remember being totally wowed the very first time I played Tenten due to her coming up with all sorts of weapons.
> 
> I really hope we have more than one jutsu and one ougi for each character. Has that been confirmed that? The selection screen seems to show the possibility, and hopefully the support characters' specials can be chosen like in Storm 1 as well.
> 
> ...



It's probably the fact that they have little new things to constitute in canon [Ino's not good at Taijutsu, she doesn't have any new moves or what not and Tenten barely shows for us to know] whereas characters like Hinata or Sakura developed a new jutsu or two. Though, I still find it unfair because they could've atleast done better than that. I mean, since when has Tenten has swords? :/ they're cool and all but that seems like the majority of her combos, she doesn't even have the massive swarm of kunai! And what happened to Ino and her poisoned flowers? I don't even think she has a ougi or a special attack :/

I think it was confirmed that every character has atleast one ougi and one special move, though I'm not sure. :I I'm still a bit baffled at the fact that Ino doesn't seem to even have a ougi - but then again, it is just the demo.

Yeaaa, I forgot all about that too. It's sad though, they took out the little bits and pieces that made the first game worthwhile :I Like the clashes and the epic moves for fodder characters 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## MS81 (Aug 23, 2010)

I wonder if there's any vids for Team Hiebi?

also Asuma is the man.


----------



## valerian (Aug 23, 2010)

The only thing I'm disappointed about Neji is that he doesn't have his force pushy thing


----------



## Gabe (Aug 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> The only thing I'm disappointed about Neji is that he doesn't have his force pushy thing



 yeah that sucks but hopefully naruto will have his version of that frog katas. and i wonder how it will be used.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Aug 23, 2010)

MS81 said:


> I wonder if there's any vids for Team Hiebi?
> 
> also Asuma is the man.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2010)

^I'm sure he means gameplay :3

But nah, Team Hebi is not enlisted in the demo's character list.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

No jutsu clashing is a huge letdown for me! they've been here for so long. Maybe its gone for the same reason the ougi button mash is gone, a little lag would make it difficult.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 23, 2010)

We don't know if there will be clashing or not. I mean the guys weren't even doing it right even the uploader said it.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

Ah i didnt catch that comment, im slightly relived 
In certain speculation it also makes sense that the change in jutsu mechanics may call for a change in clash mechanics too


----------



## Superior (Aug 23, 2010)

They better not take it out.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 23, 2010)

It would be stupid if there weren't clashes. I hope they are still there though. Also If they made an awesome cutscene of Naruto's rasengan and Kakashi's lightning blade clashing don't you think it would be logical that they had clashes in the game.


----------



## Superior (Aug 23, 2010)

I want my epic FRS vs Susano'o clashes and things.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 23, 2010)

Again like i said  If they made an awesome cutscene of Naruto's rasengan and Kakashi's lightning blade clashing don't you think it would be logical that they had clashes in the game.

Anyone knows why Gray got banned?


----------



## Superior (Aug 23, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Again like i said  If they made an awesome cutscene of Naruto's rasengan and Kakashi's lightning blade clashing don't you think it would be logical that they had clashes in the game.


It'll be in, no worries.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 23, 2010)

Clashes were done via button mashing, so if Ougis don't require mashing anymore... hmm... I do hope it's in, though. It was a nice touch to the gameplay. 


Thanks for the scans! Why do they only show Killer Bee as a punching bag?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Thanks for the scans! Why do they only show Killer Bee as a punching bag?



Cuz he's too epic to spoil right now 

And i didn't think about the cutscene, makes sense too. I didnt know he got banned


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 23, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> It's probably the fact that they have little new things to constitute in canon [Ino's not good at Taijutsu, she doesn't have any new moves or what not and Tenten barely shows for us to know] whereas characters like Hinata or Sakura developed a new jutsu or two. Though, I still find it unfair because they could've atleast done better than that. I mean, since when has Tenten has swords? :/ they're cool and all but that seems like the majority of her combos, she doesn't even have the massive swarm of kunai! And what happened to Ino and her poisoned flowers? I don't even think she has a ougi or a special attack :/



I have a feeling the players didn't really know how to use Ino and Tenten properly and may be new to the gameplay. (Especially for the Ino player... she was just doing the same moves again and again without any attempt to get into the ougi or jutsu.)

The Tenten player did not throw shurikens also. Wonder if she would have that spamming attack of shurikens again. But yeah, will definitely miss the swarm of kunai... I used to add the number of hits to more than 40 to 50 hits with those bags of kunai in the air while doing her air combo. It seems that her maximum hit this time is only 11? 

We have to patient and either wait for more gameplay or news about ougis/ jutsus OR just wait for the game to finally come out.

ACTUALLY I STILL AM VERY IMPATIENT FOR THIS GAME!!!! LOL


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I have a feeling the players didn't really know how to use Ino and Tenten properly and may be new to the gameplay. (Especially for the Ino player... she was just doing the same moves again and again without any attempt to get into the ougi or jutsu.)
> 
> The Tenten player did not throw shurikens also. Wonder if she would have that spamming attack of shurikens again. But yeah, will definitely miss the swarm of kunai... I used to add the number of hits to more than 40 to 50 hits with those bags of kunai in the air while doing her air combo. It seems that her maximum hit this time is only 11?
> 
> ...



that's quite possible, as i seen another video with ino in it and the player did waaay more combos than that. i guess it does just depend on the player in the end - there might be some tricks that are easier to do for players of the first game than newbies. though, it's technically button mashing in a way - well, unless they've really stepped up since then.

i'm actually playing UNS right now and i just love playing as tenten. i won with only a smidget of health left, because of her swarm of kunai. she did a 50hit combo too, and i got a B.

i guess we could wait for more gameplay/news, but from the superficial perspective - it doesn't look good. tenten and ino have amatuer moves in comparison to their part1 counterparts. you'd think, them being older and all, they would make them even better. though i do find their attacks appealing in some way.

ME TOO, I HAVE TO SURVIVE SCHOOL FOR TWO WEEKS BEFORE THIS COMES OUT.


----------



## Corran (Aug 24, 2010)

Reading through the past couple pages.....Do people really want broken characters like Ino and TenTen? The last thing I want is for the game to be unbalanced especially for online matches.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

I do, but if they're gonna be amateur level - I'd rather not play them. :/


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

More Sasuke I see


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

Not this one.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

Niiice :3 More Hinata.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> Reading through the past couple pages.....Do people really want broken characters like Ino and TenTen? The last thing I want is for the game to be unbalanced especially for online matches.



What do you mean by 'broken characters'? Sorry my brain isn't working well at the moment... LOL

I'm just saying... even if we don't compare these two characters to their Storm 1 versions, they seem less proficient so far when compared to the ones we've seen. Again, it could really be due to them being used for the first time... unfamiliarity and all. So your point about the game being unbalanced is making sense here because if what we've seen so far in the video is basically the best of what they can do, then of course the game is unbalanced - many of the others look very capable of holding their own. 

Ino and Tenten may not be very popular characters due to their lack of prominence in the manga and anime, but they do have a following. And their appearances in previous games have been very promising so far. So it's quite disappointing to see Tenten's Ougi being so short (the focus is on the giant spiked ball and not her while others are focused on the characters... they could have simply focused a bit more on Tenten in the end and get her to finish the move with some explosive kunai or something) when compared to others' normal Justus. And her Jutsu really doesn't seem to be doing much at all, while others like Hinata and Sasuke seem deadly! The way the balls detonate don't seem to be able to do much damage. That's why if you are talking about the game being possibly unbalanced, I don't think the current Ino and Tenten we see make very good examples.

Although on the youtube video, there are some who actually say that Tenten 'is an animal' and 'badass'. Maybe Storm 1 has really spoilt me. LOL

Let's hope October brings us more good news about these two then. Sigh.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 24, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> balls detonate





Sorry, couldn't help it.



But anyway, I do think that some characters look much more well-handled than others. Just look at Sasuke. I'm not a fan of his, but he looks darn beast in this game.


----------



## B00M (Aug 24, 2010)

This games, evasion tactics are SWEET.
I saw, one of the first campaign battles where Naruto returns to the Leaf, and battles Kakashi to show of his new jutsus.
And Kakashi, does his fire flame jutsu thingy and naruto actually jumps out of the way.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Aug 24, 2010)

Lot of great stuff in the Gamescom vids. Kankuro's awakening is cracktastic. 

So far Kamui looks like the best ougi. It's amazing.

Also, I have this odd feeling that Kakuzu is going to be awesome. In fact, all the Akatsuki are going to be awesome. Even Konan looks beastly.


----------



## valerian (Aug 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Again like i said  If they made an awesome cutscene of Naruto's rasengan and Kakashi's lightning blade clashing don't you think it would be logical that they had clashes in the game.
> 
> Anyone knows why Gray got banned?



Probably something to do with his sig.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Anyone knows why Gray got banned?



Most likely due to his huge over-sized signatures.



Superior said:


> Not this one.



Lol, Asuma feels like a man while punching Hinata in the Face.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2010)

Gosh Damn, so much new information appeared during my away time. 

Someone help me get caught up.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2010)

I wanna see Sasuke doing kirin


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Klue said:


> Gosh Damn, so much new information appeared during my away time.
> 
> Someone help me get caught up.




Part1: 

Part2: 

Part3: 

EDIT: oh yea, and new trailer also.


----------



## Mendrox (Aug 24, 2010)

GamesCom Match Naruto vs. Sasuke 

Quality will be better in 20min


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2010)

I wanna see Asuma vs Hidan match!!!


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 24, 2010)

So will the demo be released for Canadians tomorrow (August 25th)? I seem to have missed so much, I really want this game now.


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

2:20.

No clash?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2010)

for those who didn't see


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

In case you guys didnt see this

It's crazy that they are put somebody from tekken in it


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> Reading through the past couple pages.....Do people really want broken characters like TenTen?



Don't you ever ask that question again.


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wanna see Sasuke doing kirin


Better be a one shot kill.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2010)

does everyone have ougi's in awaken form?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

So do you guys think we will get the Gamescom demo?

Or is this poster just super misleading.

_(poster at Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 Gamescom booth)_


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Doesnt the demo come out tommorow, or are we talking about two different things here


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes it does, just the stage demo though, unless I'm wrong?


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh ok, i get it now


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 24, 2010)

Superior said:


> Yes it does, just the stage demo though, unless I'm wrong?



Stage Demo? the one with Kakashi? I want the demo they are playing right NOW, wanna try Sasuke and thee others :'(

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Its most likely the US E3 Demo from a while back, but other people on a different forum are saying its going to be a Vs Demo.

I think not.


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Stage Demo? the one with Kakashi? I want the demo they are playing right NOW, wanna try Sasuke and thee others :'(
> 
> -LS-


Trust me, so do I, the Stage Demo is only fun once because it's way too easy.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Its most likely the US E3 Demo from a while back, but other people on a different forum are saying its going to be a Vs Demo.
> 
> I think not.


Maybe it will be, never know.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 24, 2010)

If we get vs. demo i'm gonna have a heart attack, some epicness finally being thrown my way will be well appreciated.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wouldn't get your hopes up, but just check your PSN network or 360 arcade in about 5 hours.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

in five hours for me it'll be 9:00pm so i dont think it'll be out yet for me


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 24, 2010)

Superior said:


> Better be a one shot kill.



Sage Mode Naruto tanks Kirin with super fast, button combo mashing


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

Another video, Kankuro's puppets look too easy to get around.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2010)

so the Leaf work similar to .Hack G.U Root towns.


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Sage Mode Naruto tanks Kirin with super fast, button combo mashing


Yeah, pretty much man.


----------



## Corran (Aug 24, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Don't you ever ask that question again.



Why? I'm interested to know why people would want an unbalanced game, especially for online.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

I see what your saying(i think) but i myself would want them to supe up characters that i know suck in the actual anime


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Most likely due to his huge over-sized signatures.


Damn that sucks.


Superior said:


> 2:20.
> 
> No clash?


I'm starting to believe that you really can't clash in this game


Superior said:


> Another video, Kankuro's puppets look too easy to get around.


Shikamaru plays really nice. Temari's and Asuma's ougi looked nice. Neji was awesome I don't understand why people call him a disappointment.


Anyway which version of the demo did the US get? Is it the japanese one?


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

That would suck, I cant read Japanese


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol I meant if it was the stage demo (Kakashi vs Naruto).


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Did the Xbox360 English Demo get released?


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, i hope they at least give us four characters to choose from


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Did the Xbox360 English Demo get released?


Does it matter? It's nothing special, just a boring boss battle.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Did the Xbox360 English Demo get released?


I know the one for the PS3 is out but I haven't checked my PSN yet.


Random said:


> Oh, i hope they at least give us four characters to choose from


I doubt it. It will probably be the Stage Demo.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Superior said:


> Does it matter? It's nothing special, just a boring boss battle.



Because i want it on the 360 to see the difference if any.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm gonna play the demo on both so i can see which feels better to me


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Because i want it on the 360 to see the difference if any.


I suppose so.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Random said:


> I'm gonna play the demo on both so i can see which feels better to me



This also.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> Why? I'm interested to know why people would want an unbalanced game, especially for online.



Because Ten-Ten is amazing. Much better than that cock-horse Kishi rides called Sasuke.


But you will all see once I take the reigns. I will show you all that even a low-class warrior can defeat an elite.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 24, 2010)

Superior said:


> Not this one.



Would?ve been awesome to see Asuma?s Fuuton knives against Hinata?s Juuho Soushiken. 

Loving the updates of the game. :risu


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Neji was awesome I don't understand why people call him a disappointment.


I don't get that either, from what I've seen he looks pretty damn good to use in battle, and if people are complaining about not having his ranged attack then they should realize we still could use it as a 2nd jutsu.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I will show you all that even a low-class warrior can defeat an elite.



Are you quoting Dragonball Z I seem to remember Goku or Vegeta saying something of that sort, and looking at your set makes me believe it all the more


----------



## Corran (Aug 24, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Because Ten-Ten is amazing. Much better than that cock-horse Kishi rides called Sasuke.
> 
> 
> But you will all see once I take the reigns. I will show you all that even a low-class warrior can defeat an elite.



So what you are saying is that you want TenTen to be unbalanced because you like her?
I'm trying to say that ALL the characters should be balanced and no character should be uber strong and break the game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope there is unbalance.
I want it to be tough to beat people who play with Akatsuki members and such.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Well thats how it is in the anime

Sasuke and Naruto continue to get uber strong while the other people stay the same level

I'm beginning to think that Kishi developed this game, especially since Sauce looks godly


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Aug 24, 2010)

The demo is out in the psn store, it's the same boss battle from the japanese version.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Aw, that sucks


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I will show you all that even a low-class warrior can defeat an elite.


Let me assure you, this is one fight that no amount of hard work will ever overcome.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> So what you are saying is that you want TenTen to be unbalanced because you like her?
> I'm trying to say that ALL the characters should be balanced and no character should be uber strong and break the game.




Hahaha, no no. I'm definitely agreeing with you in that they should be balanced. That's the thing I loved about the DBZ Tenkaichi games on the PS2. You could take out Kid Boo with Arale or Yajirobe.

I'm just saying that...if they ARE unbalanced (Which I'm sure some characters will be) it will be all the more sweet when I pound those guys with my beloved Tenten 




Random said:


> Are you quoting Dragonball Z I seem to remember Goku or Vegeta saying something of that sort, and looking at your set makes me believe it all the more



Hmmm...maybe I am...maybe I'm not 





Superior said:


> Let me assure you, this is one fight that no amount of hard work will ever overcome.



+reps for you sir 

I literally got goosebumps when I read that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Any word on the 360 boss demo?


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I'll wait till tomorrow to do dwnload i dont feel like it at the moment


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

Dbz quotes FTW.

Anyways, they need to give us the demo that's been at Comic con.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Aug 24, 2010)

Superior said:


> Dbz quotes FTW.
> 
> Anyways, they need to give us the demo that's been at Comic con.



Yea am disappointed about that, really want to play that beta demo.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea, but i doubt they will do that


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

They hate us.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

When is the actual game coming out?


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Aug 24, 2010)

Excuse me guys am going to play NUNS2 demo


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

Have fun with your boss battle.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 24, 2010)

whooo!  Played it thanks to the PSN.  I right away switched to japanese voices because that's what I'm more used to and I had fun.  The thing I liked most about, besides the beautiful graphics was the fact that the story doesn't follow the manga.  I like the way they got the bells about 10million times better than how they did in the manga.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Well they make that games based of the anime so I'm not surprised


----------



## Corran (Aug 24, 2010)

And its not like you can perform "Spoilers no Jutsu" for an attack.....


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

, Spoilers no jutsu


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't see the Demo on the 360.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you type it in on the browser?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

oh, nope.
Let me give it a try.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Hope it works


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ehh, can't find it.
I'll give it a try tommorow.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

damn E3 demo...maybe i shouldn't have spoiled myself with the Japanese one cuz I've been bored with it's ease for 2 weeks now


----------



## Superior (Aug 25, 2010)

You'd still be bored, and nothing changes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 25, 2010)

Superior said:


> Another video, Kankuro's puppets look too easy to get around.



Sweet, thanks.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 25, 2010)

not true, kankuro is a really good character 'if' you know how to use him. In storm 1 he was amazing. When you hold the defence button and move around with the stick you will control kankuros puppets movement instead om moving himself. Its all about learning to control it and when to use what move.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 25, 2010)

Give me more awesome trailers like the most recent one! 


Wait, no, give me the game now!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh yea the demo's out today.


----------



## B00M (Aug 25, 2010)

Once again, i must congratulate this game on it's evasion skills.
And, it's combos are great!
Shadowclone, barrage followed through with Rasengan! Woo! that's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 25, 2010)

Demo is out, i have banned xbox, so could someone upload it? please ;p

Naruto gameplay : 
Sasuke gameplay :


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 25, 2010)

Just played the demo. Wow, easily the best Naruto game


----------



## Superior (Aug 25, 2010)

Klue said:


> Sweet, thanks.


Yep. 



Nagato Sennin said:


> Just played the demo. Wow, easily the best Naruto game


You know what would be funny? If that was that full game and the rest of it is stuff that's meant for Storm 3.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 25, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Demo is out, i have banned xbox, so could someone upload it? please ;p
> 
> Naruto gameplay :
> Sasuke gameplay :



Awesome. I finally got to see 4TK finish a combo.


----------



## King Piccolo (Aug 25, 2010)

King Piccolo said:


> Hey people i really liked the first one and i really want those characters playable and i want to know if it's 100% that they are in and palyable?
> 
> Chiyo
> Hiruko
> ...



Any news if my list comes true or not?


----------



## KageFreak (Aug 25, 2010)

King Piccolo said:


> Any news if my list comes true or not?



no Danzo, Tobi
Madara , Zetsu
Hiruko.

so far


----------



## King Piccolo (Aug 25, 2010)

KageFreak said:


> no Danzo, Tobi
> Madara , Zetsu
> Hiruko.
> 
> so far



Does that mean all the others on my list are in? :amazed


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe so


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 25, 2010)

Played Demo, skill list was limited hopefully just cause its demo, still pretty impressive features much improved from the first one


----------



## Superior (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, they have to give Kakashi _some_ chance.


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2010)

Just played demo. I jizzed.


But the lack of jutsus is only because it's a demo right? Or maybe because it's so early into the game.


Can't wait to play as Sauce


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 25, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Demo is out, i have banned xbox, so could someone upload it? please ;p
> 
> Naruto gameplay :
> Sasuke gameplay :


Looks like it will be hard to fight Kankuro in his awakening form.


----------



## Superior (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope Itachi is even more overpowered.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 25, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Just played demo. I jizzed.
> 
> 
> But the lack of jutsus is only because it's a demo right? Or maybe because it's so early into the game.
> ...



Yea, The developers said the demo was nothing like the game.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 25, 2010)

Superior said:


> I hope Itachi is even more overpowered.



........

Are you mad or something?


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 25, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, The developers said the demo was nothing like the game.



jeez, that really defeats the point of a demo now, doesn't it?...

played the 'demo' and was not impressed...should have just included a vs mode instead of a jutsu-spamming boss battle....
where did Kakashi get all that chakra from anyway?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 25, 2010)

Superior said:


> I hope Itachi is even more overpowered.


That would ruin the game. I would like a more balanced Itachi.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 25, 2010)

Forget balance, Itachi should be crazy overpowered. 
_(along with all the akatsuki members)_

I hope that the characters are different enough to be set up into a tier list.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 25, 2010)

Trust me, It's fun at first to beat the overpowered characters but then it gets boring to keep playing against the same character (b/c that's what people do in order to win). Just like many people got bored of seeing Sasuke at gamescon. I want to play against different characters in the game and not against the same one.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 25, 2010)

I see;
So you are saying that people wouldn't still whore certain characters even if all characters were the same but with different flashy moves?

Im sure just like you, everyone wants to play as their favorite character no matter how underpowered or overpowered they turn out to be.

All im saying and hoping for is that when i fight a player that may pick Itachi, it feels like im fighting Itachi.
_(or you know, depending on their skill level or whatever)_

Or

When im fighting 4TK naruto, it feels like im fighting a beast.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 25, 2010)

That fucking sucked. I was expecting the GC demo instead we get the a old demo we already played. Lazy bastards.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 25, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I see;
> So you are saying that people wouldn't still whore certain characters even if all characters were the same but with different flashy moves?
> 
> Im sure just like you, everyone wants to play as their favorite character no matter how underpowered or overpowered they turn out to be.
> ...



Cool, just play me when this comes out dude. if you have a ps3. I used to be beast with itachi in Storm 1, he actually had shunshin aswell, i used to fool my friends with a katon from range then shunshin and combo for the lulz.

Im bored of the gameplay vids now! Most of the people that are playing suck ballz horribly! Im eagerly awaiting a Ougi and awakening vid with the playable characters so far though. Cant wait to get this game!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 25, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I see;
> So you are saying that people wouldn't still whore certain characters even if all characters were the same but with different flashy moves?
> 
> Im sure just like you, everyone wants to play as their favorite character no matter how underpowered or overpowered they turn out to be.
> ...


Agree, I do understand but it does get boring having to fight the same characters over and over just b/c they are easier to use or win with them. Like in RB for example there are some extremely slow characters so no on uses them and I mean no one. They all choose the ones that are easier to use and the ones that are overpowered. Trust me it gets boring really fast and I just don't want that. I hope they give each character its ups and downs though to make it more fun.


----------



## Libax (Aug 25, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That fucking sucked. I was expecting the GC demo instead we get the a old demo we already played. Lazy bastards.


Well thats what happens when you get your hopes up to high, and why would they release an demo wich contains almost half of the characters of the full game.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

I still wish they would have given us at least four charactrs to choose from, like they did with Ultimate ninja heroes for the psp


----------



## Cash (Aug 25, 2010)

I enjoyed the demo. Kakashi's fireball and water dragon looked really good. cant wait to buy this.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

It didnt really give me a feel of what a real battle would be like (as in not a boss battle) but it kept me entertained a little


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 25, 2010)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaameeee!

Kakashi always missed


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats probably because you dodged, if you just stood there and he missed then i think your demo must have been glitched


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 25, 2010)

Libax said:


> Well thats what happens when you get your hopes up to high, and why would they release an demo wich contains almost half of the characters of the full game.


Half of the characters  the GC demo only had like 10 or maybe 15 characters. The dev said this game would have at least 40 characters.


----------



## Superior (Aug 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> ........
> 
> Are you mad or something?


Indeed, I am quite insane. 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Forget balance, Itachi should be crazy overpowered.
> _(along with all the akatsuki members)_
> 
> I hope that the characters are different enough to be set up into a tier list.


This is what I'm taking about, _Balance_ is quitter talk. 

I demand very tough 30 minute battles.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaameeee!
> 
> Kakashi always missed



the cpu is crap!!!


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

I probably wont be doing much online play, i'm not good enough for that. Especially if they do have uber god characters


----------



## Superior (Aug 25, 2010)

Random said:


> I probably wont be doing much online play, i'm not good enough for that. Especially if they do have uber god characters


Exactly, you know how serious people are about that kind of thing too.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

Yea, they are there for blood while I'm there to have a little fun. Not a very good combination. I will get on every once in a while when I'm bored to see how badly i can get my ass kicked tho.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, like Pain vs Jiraiya, or is that asking for too much


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it just me or did the 360 demo have rumble and the Ps3 didn't?

Or do i have a bootleg Ps3 controller?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

Random said:


> Yes, like Pain vs Jiraiya, or is that asking for too much


I actually wanted Naruto vs. Pein but meh lol


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

For some reason i feel like they are gonna rip us off when i comes to that fight, they didnt show actual footage of that, like they did the other boss battles. Just a quick cutscene


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 26, 2010)

that fights gonna be ridiculous. u'll prolly play as pain at some point or something.


----------



## Klue (Aug 26, 2010)

What was taken out in the demo outside of Ougis?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2010)

My brother who doesn't Even like  Naruto wants to get the game after playing the demo

that's kinda awesome


----------



## Volture (Aug 26, 2010)

Klue said:


> What was taken out in the demo outside of Ougis?


Wait, it was explained to me before in this topic, but I forgot .

Ougi's are the 'transformations' right?


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Aug 26, 2010)

No, Ougis aare the Ultimate Jutsu.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 26, 2010)

Can someone describe the jutsus and ougis again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2010)

i want kisame gameplay


----------



## Firaea (Aug 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> i want kisame gameplay




*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 



He needs Afternoon Tiger BAMFness (what am I saying, this is Gai's )and fused Samehada. 



...in UNS3.


----------



## Corran (Aug 26, 2010)

Isn't that how you chakra dash? Thats what the controls say anyway.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 26, 2010)

Corran said:


> Isn't that how you chakra dash? Thats what the controls say anyway.



Triangle to mold chakra and then X after.
Not at the same time.


----------



## Corran (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah, gotchya.
But what about combos? Never that interested in button mashing


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 26, 2010)

Corran said:


> Ah, gotchya.
> But what about combos? Never that interested in button mashing



Up + OOOOO ---- Rasengan ( Juggle before he crashes on the ground )
..................|
..................|
..................---- XX + OOOO


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 26, 2010)

You string combos together with your assists, but you cant really do that in the boss demo.


----------



## Superior (Aug 26, 2010)

I want Afternoon Tiger.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol, mabey next game.


----------



## Volture (Aug 26, 2010)

I want Chibaku Tensei .


----------



## Superior (Aug 26, 2010)

Volture said:


> I want Chibaku Tensei .


Forget about variety online then, everyone will use that.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 26, 2010)

I want Rasenshuri-

wait...

AW, YES!


----------



## Superior (Aug 26, 2010)

Kisamehameha?


----------



## Rowel (Aug 26, 2010)

A new post in Hiroshi's twitter says something like this: "we could not wait for the full game now waves Zetsu, Yondaime Raikage, Minato, Kirabi and you must see Danzo Shimura"

I don't know if it's true, but if it is HELL YEAH if not I'm staying cool as I was before


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 26, 2010)

I saw that twitter from a while back on a different forum and they said it was a bad translation or something.


----------



## Random (Aug 26, 2010)

Superior said:


> Kisamehameha?



 thats the same thing i thought when i saw that


----------



## Sesha (Aug 26, 2010)

I want Double Lariat so horribly bad. Accel 4 or whatever is next better not miss it.



Rowel said:


> A new post in Hiroshi's twitter says something like this: "we could not wait for the full game now waves Zetsu, Yondaime Raikage, Minato, Kirabi and you must see Danzo Shimura"
> 
> I don't know if it's true, but if it is HELL YEAH if not I'm staying cool as I was before



If I remember correctly, that was from some guy on Twitter commenting on one of Hiroshi's posts. It basically said something like, "for the game to be perfect I'd want to see [insert said characters]".
I might be wrong, but whatever. At any rate there's no way Raikage and Danzo are playable.


----------



## Random (Aug 26, 2010)

Danzo, Raikage, and Zetsu havent fought in the anime yet, so i highly doubt they are playable.

Especially Zetsu who hasnt fought in the manga either


----------



## slickcat (Aug 26, 2010)

hopefully these guys will find a way to let us use all a characters techniques at once, I dislike all the selection of moves one should already have. They ll really need to configure their controller map out, as well as the lack of moves. Heres to hoping....


----------



## AIphaInferno (Aug 26, 2010)

slickcat said:


> hopefully these guys will find a way to let us use all a characters techniques at once, I dislike all the selection of moves one should already have. They ll really need to configure their controller map out, as well as the lack of moves. Heres to hoping....



Seriously dude you really have nothing good to say about this game, i advise you if you don't like the game please don't post. Quit complaining dude it's getting annoying.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 26, 2010)

slickcat said:


> hopefully these guys will find a way to let us use all a characters techniques at once, I dislike all the selection of moves one should already have. They ll really need to configure their controller map out, as well as the lack of moves. Heres to hoping....



You choose your single technique/jutsu at the beginning of the round.
_( and possibly your ougi for certain characters )_
There is only 5 possible combos per character depending on which way you tilt the analog-stick while mashing the attack button.

This game will be just like Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 on the Ps3.
Nothing will be changed except the character roster and the ability to go online.


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 26, 2010)

So will the battle with Orochimaru be a boss battle?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 26, 2010)

If you mean 4TK vs Orochimaru -- I'm pretty sure. ^


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 26, 2010)

Hell there are actually a LOT of potential boss battles. 

How many will there be?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 26, 2010)

im also not impressed with their button mapping decisions. 

im also mad at how shit is nowhere near as free style as narutimete hero is. shuriken cancels, air jutsus, etc. multiple jutsus.  wish there were alot more combos.

i'll wait til i play the final b4 talkin more crap tho. its lookin awesome overall.


----------



## KageFreak (Aug 26, 2010)

it seems that all fights of the story mode are boss fights


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 26, 2010)

^ That basically


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 26, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> So will the battle with Orochimaru be a boss battle?


Yea, its in. There is screenshots of the fight floating around.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 26, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> im also not impressed with their button mapping decisions.
> 
> im also mad at how shit is nowhere near as free style as narutimete hero is. shuriken cancels, air jutsus, etc. multiple jutsus.  wish there were alot more combos.



Dude nothing has changed from the previous games the button mapping has always been O to strike Square to throw shuriken. 

Air Jutsu's WTF? That's never been in any of the Ultimate Ninja game's I've played must be 4 or 5 or one of the PSP games.

and there are 5 kinds of Combo's per character with each character having different styles WTF are you expecting from a fighting game?!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 26, 2010)

*True.*

I think a lot of people keep forgetting that this is just a flashy button mashing Naruto game for the fans and not a tournament fighter.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 26, 2010)

AIphaInferno said:


> Seriously dude you really have nothing good to say about this game, i advise you if you don't like the game please don't post. Quit complaining dude it's getting annoying.



Look dude, I have played almost all the NARUTO GAMES that exist, from the ps 2 counterpart as well as the 360 and I own Ninja storm 1. I dont blindly purchase a game that is a sequel and doesnt fall far from the prequel in terms of substantial change. So please dont quote me. If you dont like what I type,feel free to move on to the next....

But those who understand my plight are free to question me, after all if you had played the accel 2 you could see  that some characters had atleast 3 ougis which showed off almost all their skills. The amount of combos were just right and one  knew one had 2 jutsus in. Well Ninja storm 2 isnt any different from part 1 and trust me, once you have seen how all the 42 characters play with their 5 combos, you ll get fed up of it, even with online. As a fan of the game, I will definitely get it, but please dont close your eyes to the things the devs are trying to omit and you pay 60 dollars for it.

So please If I have said anything wrong, feel free to correct me and by the way the only good thing about the game is the character roster. The new implimentations can be even added to the storm 1, if they wanted 2. and I still dont see destructible environments, no dents no cracks or sign of destruction left behind even after devastating moves.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Aug 26, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Air Jutsu's WTF? That's never been in any of the Ultimate Ninja game's I've played must be 4 or 5 or one of the PSP games.



I think he's talking about NA2 where some characters had the ability to fly (ie: Gaara and Deidara) and then other characters like CS2 Sasuke (part 1) who could charge his Chidori in the air or Kakashi who could simply jump and strike straight up into the air with a chidori

It was cool and all but from what i've seen, CS2 sasuke does an aerial chidori for his jutsu in this game anyways, we still have shuriken canceling, and the awakenings are much better imho even if they dont fly (and we haven't seen deidara's yet so who knows)


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sure glad I'm a 360 owner, so that this game will be completely new to me


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 27, 2010)

slickcat said:


> Look dude, I have played almost all the NARUTO GAMES that exist, from the ps 2 counterpart as well as the 360 and I own Ninja storm 1. I dont blindly purchase a game that is a sequel and doesnt fall far from the prequel in terms of substantial change. So please dont quote me. If you dont like what I type,feel free to move on to the next....
> 
> But those who understand my plight are free to question me, after all if you had played the accel 2 you could see  that some characters had atleast 3 ougis which showed off almost all their skills. The amount of combos were just right and one  knew one had 2 jutsus in. Well Ninja storm 2 isnt any different from part 1 and trust me, once you have seen how all the 42 characters play with their 5 combos, you ll get fed up of it, even with online. As a fan of the game, I will definitely get it, but please dont close your eyes to the things the devs are trying to omit and you pay 60 dollars for it.
> 
> So please If I have said anything wrong, feel free to correct me and by the way the only good thing about the game is the character roster. The new implimentations can be even added to the storm 1, if they wanted 2. and I still dont see destructible environments, no dents no cracks or sign of destruction left behind even after devastating moves.



I agree, its fucking annoying having to chose between Naruto doing a Rasengan or Demon wind shiruken  on the select screen when he should be able to both in game.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah, to me fighting games are about the combos, discovering new animations each time, is what makes it even better, Accel 2 will always remain at the pinnacle for naruto games. Accel 2 you had aerial battles that could go on forever, aerial grabs.some characters could cancel moves. Even Naruto could throw a windmill shiruken transform into a shiruken and follow up the one he had thrown. Each character had one specific hidden move you needed to find. And it was a full roster. Now I m not trying to compare the game to storm. But this storm method of gameplay, other than the beautiful graphics and move animation. Gets stale after a while.
  What we need is a Naruto game were you have all your moves in one character, giving you freedom to use them at your disposal. I dont particularly like the KnJ system of getting out of attacks because in Storm 1, it barely works on Insane difficulty. Eitherway if this Naruto game is a project, they should listen to the complaints of the ppl buying the game, because after storm 1 came out  most ppl traded it back or returned it. 
 So I agree with all wu fei has said. The support system is broken, and honestly is a nuisance. I always prefered to play without them because they kept interrupting my moves.If anything team tag should be added,LIKE DEAD OR ALIVE, with characters swapping mid combo. So many things this game can do, like an Arcade mode , tournament mode. Yet they prefer this route and accel 3 was even a storm replica.
 All I can do is hope it gets better because the manga is rounding up and soon they will have to do a full roster from start to finish. I can only hope they add better features in the next project rather than characters.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 27, 2010)

Why so serious? 

I don't think there's anything wrong with people wanting this game to be better in aspects that it may lack in. I myself would LOVE to have multiple Jutsus, multiple Ougis, more combos, and stuff, because these are honestly notable things that, if included in the game, would make it like a million times better.

Seriously speaking, it's pretty stupid when they impose limits like, if Sasuke wants to use Chidori, he can't use Katon, since in truth, he can use both.

However, that doesn't necessarily mean we're hatin' or complaining. I still love the way the game's looking and I'm sure as hell going to enjoy it when I get it.
Ultimately, it's inevitable that we want the game to be at its best, but as it is, I think CC2 has put reasonably good effort into it. So let's just enjoy the game.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 27, 2010)

^Thanx alot, well I expected the person who quoted me to atleast feel the same way you do. Its a series we watch and love, so we expect it to be as good as it gets,especially when they are the best looking anime game made so far.. Just expressing my humble opinion.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 27, 2010)

slickcat said:


> ^Thanx alot, well I expected the person who quoted me to atleast feel the same way you do. Its a series we watch and love, so we expect it to be as good as it gets,especially when they are the best looking anime game made so far.. Just expressing my humble opinion.



I agreed with everything you said.


----------



## Valakrie (Aug 27, 2010)

Great posts! However, I have two questions based on some of the things that everyone has stated.

1. I thought it was confirmed that you could use more than one jutsu now?

2. Also, I thought it was also confirmed that we would be able to turn off assist characters?


----------



## Firaea (Aug 27, 2010)

Valakrie said:


> Great posts! However, I have two questions based on some of the things that everyone has stated.
> 
> 1. I thought it was confirmed that you could use more than one jutsu now?
> 
> 2. Also, I thought it was also confirmed that we would be able to turn off assist characters?



1. Apart from the fact that pressing longer turns the Jutsu (and we're not sure if ALL Jutsus work that way because I highly doubt so) into another stronger Jutsu, I don't think there's been news that you could use more than one in the same battle. It's still a nice addition anyway.

E.g. Rasengan -> Oodama Rasengan for Naruto.

So yeah. 

2. Hmm, I *think* so. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is some Sasuke vs Kiba gameplay somebody posted 08/26/2010


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2010)

Some members of the NF community are unable to see a difference between those that do not like something in its entirety, and those that do but only hope for it to be improved.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not going to go into the improvements I've wanted for this game, I said what I've hoped what CC2 would do for UNS2 and so a lot of other people (check my post history if you want).

I just hope that someday CC2 does bring their Naruto games back up what they used to be in the PS2 era (and then some). I like some of what I see UNS2 (I like the short ougis but they could be a bit longer), but I do agree with those who said more can be done. More air combos, chaining jutsus and combos, and a customizable health bar option is all I want at this point, but I really want CC2 to get more creative with the options and combat after this game.


----------



## Cash (Aug 27, 2010)

will the quick time events be in online play as well? shits dope. I skipped the first UNS but Im def getting this one.


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> will the quick time events be in online play as well? shits dope. I skipped the first UNS but Im def getting this one.



No, Story Mode only.


----------



## Cash (Aug 27, 2010)

damnnnnn :/. Im hoping it has some kind of special cut scenes for ultimate attacks. Like the Naruto game my friends and I play on psp.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 27, 2010)

They took it out on this game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> will the quick time events be in online play as well? shits dope. I skipped the first UNS but Im def getting this one.



QTE events are in the story mode, the actual versus matches doesn't have any QTE.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They took it out on this game.


 They didn't take them out, they shortened them so they should be similar what he's seen on the PSP games (but without any button presses).


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 27, 2010)

Kiba looks great. I just hope they don't screw up Online like in RB.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2010)

What have I missed?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 27, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> They didn't take them out, they shortened them so they should be similar what he's seen on the PSP games (but without any button presses).



Thats what i'm saying. 
They took out button mashing.



Gray said:


> What have I missed?



Not much except mabey more random gameplay videos from gamescom.
What happned to you?


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 27, 2010)

Gray said:


> What have I missed?


Some gameplay videos and reasonable discussion on how CC2 could improve UNS2 and future UNS games (especially looking at the PS2 UN games and what they've done there).


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Thats what i'm saying.
> They took out button mashing.


Oh, my mistake, I thought you meant Ougis all-together.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Thats what i'm saying.
> They took out button mashing.
> 
> 
> ...


I got banned for flaming in the Lounge, nothing big.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 27, 2010)

Klue said:


> Some members of the *INTERNET* are unable to see a difference between those that do not like something in its entirety, and those that do but only hope for it to be improved.



FIFY


----------



## AIphaInferno (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't know why people are complaining about the combos and such, if your good you'll figure out ways to create your own personal combos/cancels. It's like this, every fighting game has combos/skills that are not registered in the combo list. It's up to the player to discover these combos/cancels to take his skills to advance levels. If you play this game doing basic combos your not going to last long online.

Things that are found in every fighting game.
Combo chains, air juggling, ground juggling, combo cancels. That is called advance skills, thats is what make a fighting game rock even harder.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea lol, how about we use this site as an active NUNS2 fan site. We'll host our own tournaments and share ideas like combos an tips.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 27, 2010)

Tournament Kings is already hosting a tournament NUNS 2, go to the Konoha Ad board to find the thread and join if you want.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks i just joined.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 28, 2010)

THATS what it was. Shishi rendan, couldnt remember that for the life of me lol. i used to fuck hard with them cats. bookmarked. GLAD they still in it. been trying to kick they ass for the longest lol.


----------



## King Piccolo (Aug 28, 2010)

The roster for this game looks great so far. I was expecting them to leave some major players out again like in NUNS 1 with Zabuza, Haku and the Sound 4 but this time it seems like they went all out! From what i have seen only Tobi/Madara and Danzo are missing is that correct?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2010)

Still waiting on Young Nagato.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 28, 2010)

Special battle: Hanzou vs. Young Nagato


----------



## Rowel (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, Danzo and Raikage were introduced before the Kage Summit but they never showed their fighting skills and stuff. So, if they are in the game, they should let it reach up to the Kage Summit Arc, and end it with the Second Naruto Sasuke clash thing. Man, that would be so awesome!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 28, 2010)

If anyone still cares about gameplay videos, here is Hinata vs Garra posted on 08/27/2010.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 28, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Yeah, Danzo and Raikage were introduced before the Kage Summit but they never showed their fighting skills and stuff. So, if they are in the game, they should let it reach up to the Kage Summit Arc, and end it with the Second Naruto Sasuke clash thing. Man, that would be so awesome!



I wish so too, but it's not gonna happen since the anime hasn't reached there... oh well, if there's an UNS3, it would be cool, really.

Kages, Danzo hax, Susanoo Sasuke, Samehada-fused Kisame, 7th Gate Gai, and more. 




AK47SUKI 187 said:


> If anyone still cares about gameplay videos, here is Hinata vs Garra posted on 08/27/2010.




I got tired of gameplay videos, personally. 
Need more trailers/gameplay from other characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Yeah, Danzo and Raikage were introduced before the Kage Summit but they never showed their fighting skills and stuff. So, if they are in the game, they should let it reach up to the Kage Summit Arc, and end it with the Second Naruto Sasuke clash thing. Man, that would be so awesome!


That would be an epic way to end story mode, oh well. :/


----------



## slickcat (Aug 28, 2010)

I got tired of the gameplay vids as well. I think I spoiled the character move list (which being very few) matters to me. So I ve withdrawn from the vids until the game is released..

 Just hoping TGS will show maybe some new hidden features(If any)..


----------



## Shadow (Aug 28, 2010)

Do we have a list of characters for the game so far?


----------



## Firaea (Aug 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Do we have a list of characters for the game so far?





All here.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 28, 2010)

I am glad they cut the story mode off at SM Naruto vs. Pain. At least as far as we can tell. If the story mode ends with a poisoned Naruto vs a weakened Sasuke, it would be very anticlimatic imo.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2010)

I think it would be a good ending, it gives the player something to look forward to.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 28, 2010)

well with kabuto in the war the only thing we can expect is shit like Megaman where u gotta fight all the bosses one last time.

so its better for UNS2 to stop here. 3 will have more to show and will more than likely be after the series end.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2010)

You'd get raped so hard fighting Itachi, Kakuzu, Sasori, Nagato and Deidara at once in one of these games, you'd get raped so hard.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 28, 2010)

That would kick ass!


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 28, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I wish so too, but it's not gonna happen since the anime hasn't reached there... oh well, if there's an UNS3, it would be cool, really.
> 
> Kages, Danzo hax, Susanoo Sasuke, Samehada-fused Kisame, 7th Gate Gai, and more.
> 
> ...



Wonder if Kushina will appear in Storm 3 as well? Would be epic for naruto to fight together with his parents 

The gameplay videos have spoilt me, and not totally in a good way.. yeah... will just wait for more trailers and other characters' vids. LOL


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> That would kick ass!


Maybe the first few times.

They'd have to totally redo how fights happen, like you can make clones and they act on their own and no fight is the ever the same thing type of thing.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 29, 2010)

Gray said:


> You'd get raped so hard fighting Itachi, Kakuzu, Sasori, Nagato and Deidara at once in one of these games, you'd get raped so hard.



Now that's something I'd willingly get raped by. 



Red Raptor said:


> Wonder if Kushina will appear in Storm 3 as well? Would be epic for naruto to fight together with his parents
> 
> The gameplay videos have spoilt me, and not totally in a good way.. yeah... will just wait for more trailers and other characters' vids. LOL



Possibly, I guess, but Kushina's movesets are gonna be made-up. 




I can't wait to do a Minato VS Pain without support or Jiraiya VS Itachi without support in UNS2. That has always been one of the things I wanted to do.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 29, 2010)

More like Minato vs Itachi.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 29, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> More like Minato vs Itachi.



That too.

I'll just create random match-ups for the lulz.


----------



## runsakurarun (Aug 29, 2010)

that preview was quite short  I wanna see more teamwork from Naruto and Sakura


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 29, 2010)

i want to throw a windmill shuriken wit Naruto then Henge transform into a windmill shuriken and launch myself..


----------



## Blatman (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow! Theres alot of spoilers to the actual series in here lately(im anime only) so i havent read the last couple of pages. The gameplay vids have become boring since the lack of characters being used but i really cant wait for this game! Anyone know who is distributing the Collectors edition of this game in England?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2010)

I to be able to throw Kunai with Minato then abuse Hiraishin + Rasengan combos.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 29, 2010)

I want smoke bombs.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 29, 2010)

Gray said:


> I to be able to throw Kunai with Minato then abuse Hiraishin + Rasengan combos.



I wonder what his move set will be like, becuase if its just Hiraishin and Rasengan playing with him will get boring quick.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I want smoke bombs.


Me too!



Kakashi Sensei said:


> I wonder what his move set will be like, becuase if its just Hiraishin and Rasengan playing with him will get boring quick.


It won't be, they won't waste him.


----------



## Kinsaki (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder how well cybrerconnect2 is gonna do with online. I think this is their first title that has online.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it will be like raging Blast.
_(Same company isn't it?)_


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm sure the online will work out fine. I'm interested in how the lobby/etc. will look.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 29, 2010)

Kinsaki said:


> I wonder how well cybrerconnect2 is gonna do with online. I think this is their first title that has online.


Well actually it's not, .hack//frägment was their first online game, but it was only released in Japan (in 2005). The online portion only lasted a year though.

All-in-all though I hope they have a quality online setup, I'd hate to see people lose their marbles over a laggy online implementation.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2010)

The online for this better not be like RB or I won't bother with it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 29, 2010)

fuck completely forgot about the chance of online netcode being horrible. totally ruined KOF12 for me....but i know alot of folks to play this game offline unlike KOF's shitty community (nuttin but spaniards).


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 29, 2010)

I just hope they can't quit so easily like in RB. And if they do they should loose their points.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I just hope they can't quit so easily like in RB. And if they do they should loose their points.


They shouldn't be able to quit, or they lose all their characters and have to do Story Mode again.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, last time i was trying to play RB online and had two battles and they both quit. It was an A and an F I just ejected the game and played another game lol. And yeah they shouldn't be able to quit at all and they should get punished if they do.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2010)

Everyone who plays RB are extremely cheap anyway, crap game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 29, 2010)

Gray said:


> They shouldn't be able to quit, or they lose all their characters and have to do Story Mode again.



lol.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 29, 2010)

Gray said:


> Everyone who plays RB are extremely cheap anyway, crap game.


Yeah, you rarely find a descent opponent.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Yeah, you rarely find a descent opponent.


I know man, I only had one fight with someone who was equal, I forgot who won but it was intense.

Every other fight is someone letting me get hits in then raping me, because they pimp their characters, and I don't.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 29, 2010)

Gray said:


> I know man, I only had one fight with someone who was equal, I forgot who won but it was intense.
> 
> Every other fight is someone letting me get hits in then raping me, because they pimp their characters, and I don't.


lol then you should have played normal matches. Custom matches suck. People use cheap items, cheap characters, and cheap moves too often.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 29, 2010)

Gray said:


> I know man, I only had one fight with someone who was equal, I forgot who won but it was intense.
> 
> Every other fight is someone letting me get hits in then raping me, because they pimp their characters, and I don't.



tbh im so glad i played the hell out of Storm 1(100 percent complete! Even had sleep bombs unlocked) i'm going to be able to jump online off the bat and start raping heads! I do hope there is a good online ranking system and maybe "Chuunin exam" styled online tournements for more points, i think thats wishful thinking though, but if EA sports could do online world Cup tournes then it shouldnt be that hard.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2010)

You can never find people online for normal matches, the only people that play are the A+ ranked guys that you rape you, or the noobs I rape that quit.

You can't win.


Bman, Do you man mean like a tournament thing game type online?


----------



## Blatman (Aug 29, 2010)

Gray said:


> You can never find people online for normal matches, the only people that play are the A+ ranked guys that you rape you, or the noobs I rape that quit.
> 
> You can't win.
> 
> ...



Yeah not an unofficial thing, but a full blown online option for tournements. Did Raging Blast 2 have anything like this? It would have made sense since the DB series always had world tournements. For Naruto they could just call it an Online Chuunin exam or something plus it would make online alot more interesting.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 29, 2010)

Blatman said:


> tbh im so glad i played the hell out of Storm 1(100 percent complete! Even had sleep bombs unlocked) i'm going to be able to jump online off the bat and start raping heads! I do hope there is a good online ranking system and maybe "Chuunin exam" styled online tournements for more points, i think thats wishful thinking though, but if EA sports could do online world Cup tournes then it shouldnt be that hard.


Yeah it would be cool to have something like chuunin exams. The world cup tourney is nice too. Too bad people only use the top teams though


Gray said:


> You can never find people online for normal matches, the only people that play are the A+ ranked guys that you rape you, or the noobs I rape that quit.
> 
> You can't win.
> 
> ...


Then I guess your not that good at the game or you are just rusty. Defeating A's isn't that hard although is not really recommended to fight them b/c if a lower rank beats them they quit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 29, 2010)

Anybody think they will put in the Killer Bee stage?


----------



## Kinsaki (Aug 29, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Yeah, last time i was trying to play RB online and had two battles and they both quit. It was an A and an F I just ejected the game and played another game lol. And yeah they shouldn't be able to quit at all and they should get punished if they do.



Yea I agree. In fifa 2010 world cup, if the other person quits the game it automatically counts as a loss for them and a win for the other person. This is a good system and I hope they use something like it in UNS2 online. It leads to more full matches and less quits.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 29, 2010)

Kinsaki said:


> Yea I agree. In fifa 2010 world cup, if the other person quits the game it automatically counts as a loss for them and a win for the other person. This is a good system and I hope they use something like it in UNS2 online. It leads to more full matches and less quits.


Yup, they even get a % of how many time they've quitted and can be viewed by everyone. That would be cool too so you can know who quits and who doesnt.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 29, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Anybody think they will put in the Killer Bee stage?



I think its called Unraikyo, and I hope so if that is what you were referring to.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 29, 2010)

As far as online go...I can see Sasuke being like how Vegetto was for RB.


God....literally every.other.character. was a suped-up, God-mode Vegetto. Maybe even more.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Then I guess your not that good at the game or you are just rusty. Defeating A's isn't that hard although is not really recommended to fight them b/c if a lower rank beats them they quit.


I'm good, in my opinion, but like I said, they modify their characters so they usually have like 6 bars of heath, especially when it's teams, they just abuse Vegito, and the Ginyu Force.

I just use the regular characters so it's highly in their favor.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wait, didn't we talk about how the online might be earlier in the thread? Oh well, I guess after a long enough time people will forget about this kind of stuff until we get closer to the release date.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 29, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> As far as online go...I can see Sasuke being like how Vegetto was for RB.
> 
> 
> God....literally every.other.character. was a suped-up, God-mode Vegetto. Maybe even more.



I know what you mean, but i don't think you modify character stats in this game. If I'm wrong someone please correct me.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 29, 2010)

^ Nop I don't think that you can modify your character, the thing you can do
is choose what supports to use and what jutsu/ougi your gonna use on your fight.
So everyone is gonna be on the same level, so what will determine the victory
is your skills


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> So what will determine the victory
> is your skills



You mean which Sasuke/Pain you choose?


----------



## Andelx (Aug 30, 2010)

I found these on another forum.

Kakuzu Boss fight


Itachi Boss fight


Sorry if old, might be slow since it appears to be a Chinese website or something.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice of you sharing those boss fights videos, don't know if there were posted
either its the first time I see them now. The Itachi vs Sasuke fight looks epic love the stage.:


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

What characters can you play as in the demo?


----------



## Andelx (Aug 30, 2010)

The demo is a boss battle, so the only character you can play as is Naruto.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 30, 2010)

Andelx said:


> I found these on another forum.
> 
> Kakuzu Boss fight
> 
> ...



Nice! I didn't watch all of it though so I don't always know what to expect when I play the game.


----------



## Andelx (Aug 30, 2010)

What appears to be another trailer?



Again, sorry if old.

EDIT : All videos come from the same user on that website, so you can probably find more videos if you go into his profile.


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 30, 2010)

For me, the best ending would have been Sasuke getting the Mangekyou Sharingan. However, that would push the story very far and would involve Sasuke's fight with Danzo. Where they are ending is good, but I'd have preferred to see everyone go 'OH SHAT SASUKE GOT MANGAKYOZ LETS HYPE UP ULTIMATE NINJA STORM THREEEE!"

More fun.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow Andelx where does that trailer comes from first time I see that one it isnt
the official trailer I saw from GC 2010 so was nice to watch it it even show more.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 30, 2010)

Im on my laptop right now and i can't see them. 
I'll have to watch them later. 

EDIT: nevermind, got them to work. 
Kakuzu looks pretty badass, but im guessing there is no Akatsuki cloak Kakuzu. _(unless its an alternative costume or something)_

Lol, did they stop the fight early to not give away the ending? They sounded like they were freaking out before they had gone back to the main menu.

Heh, awesome. 
They did a shuriken clash.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol I did notice that, guess they didn't want to spoil us so they hurry and stop it x)
And yeah it seems theres no kakuzu with akatsuki cloak so far, even on the
narutimate accel 3 (psp) he didn't have the cloak.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2010)

I loved that Naruto and Sasuke clash.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol, the guy playing Sasuke got raped. 



Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> And yeah it seems theres no kakuzu with akatsuki cloak so far, even on the
> narutimate accel 3 (psp) he didn't have the cloak.



Dam, oh well.


----------



## Andelx (Aug 30, 2010)

Again, sorry if old, but it seems like these are the trophies for the game. (Just posting what I am finding.)

You have received all trophies
you have completed the final chapter
You can now use peers from Naruto's generation
You can now use Kakashi, Yamato, Gai, and Asuma
You can now use Gaara, Kakuro, and Temari Chiyo
You can now use all members of the Akatsuki
You can now use Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru
You can now use Sasuke, Suigetsu, Karin and Jugo
You can now use Lars
You can now use all the characters
You have the S-Rank in the 'steal bell-lesson'
You have the S-Rank in the 'Sand and Art Explosion'
You have the S-Rank in the 'Sakura Dance'
You have the S-Rank in the 'Forbidden Rage'
You have the S-Rank in the 'Final Battle Between Friends'
You have the S-Rank in the 'Storm and Urge'
You have the S-Rank in 'The Two Uchiha'
You have the S-Rank in 'Battle of the Hermit of God'
You have the S-Rank in the 'Earth Vibration'
You have seen all secret factors
You have brought back all the cursed dolls
You have all the Pearl Tontons
You have completed all 10 tests
You have completed all jobs
You have completed all correspondence events
You have completed all friendship events
You have completed all events
You have 500 items collected
Saved 999999 ryo
You have accumulated 999999 ryo
You have all the battle items
You have all the collectors items
All ninja info cards processed
You have all ninja info cards collected
You have 50 tracks
You have collected all messenger birds
You have all memoirs collected
100% story complete
Play for more than 30 hours
You've won ten times in network battles
You've won fifty times in network battles


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep up the good finds man. ^^


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't worry Andelx, it's all new for me and all of us.

I hope there will be more online related trophy's than that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, that trailer had a lot of stuff.
Rofl, Sakura jumped in front of Naruto and took the ougi.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 30, 2010)

Andelx said:


> EDIT : All videos come from the same user on that website, so you can probably find more videos if you go into his profile.



Yea, you're right.



Here is another, although its just a vs match. _(gai vs Neji)_

His awakening looks better then it did in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHGTjO-_z9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone have Youtube for the trailer?


----------



## Andelx (Aug 30, 2010)

=D

Youtube link of the new trailer.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 30, 2010)

Andelx said:


> =D
> 
> Youtube link of the new trailer.



Awesome, Thanks.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 30, 2010)

Andelx said:


> =D
> 
> Youtube link of the new trailer.


 Nice.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 30, 2010)

Man, I'm getting super hyped for this game. October is only a month away


----------



## Masai (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably the first time i'll buy a game when it comes out. I'm pretty patient, so i usually wait for a while and buy it cheap. I don't think i can wait for this one though, the demo left me craving for more.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2010)

I better get this for my bday


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 30, 2010)

*


saiya-jin said:



			Man, I'm getting super hyped for this game. October is only a month away 

Click to expand...


Same here I'll looking forward to this than Halo Reach and Goldeneye*


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 30, 2010)

We finally get to see the strongest Uchiha in action Itachi lol. Damn the boss battles look amazing! Also if there are shuriken clashes in gameplay there has to be ninjutsu clashes too. I didn't know freaking Kabuto was playable. It looks like NUNS2 will be an easy platinum for me


----------



## Saturday (Aug 30, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> We finally get to see the strongest Uchiha in action Itachi lol. Damn the boss battles look amazing! Also if there are shuriken clashes in gameplay there has to be ninjutsu clashes too. I didn't know freaking Kabuto was playable. It looks like NUNS2 will be an easy platinum for me



I'm pretty sure the shuriken clash is part of the Itachi boss batlle.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 30, 2010)

It might be done by Sasuke and Itachi only. Out of all the gameplays we've seen Sasuke and Itachi seem to be the only ones who can throw Chakra Shuriken like that and besides th clash happened because they threw the Shurikens at the same time during gameplay and not a cutscene... so I think it can be done in vs matches.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 30, 2010)

yea, i'm sure the clash is a Sasuke/Itachi thing. _(thats probly how the Gokakyu vs Gokakyu clash is done in the trailer)_
Im hoping that clashing jutsu is in the game still.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2010)

the new trailers are cool i like how you can use your support characters to take a hit for you. and there is little game play on sage naruto trowing the frs and bee. game looks better each trailer.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2010)

This is only getting better.


----------



## Random (Aug 30, 2010)

and even more better


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 30, 2010)

Andelx said:


> =D
> 
> Youtube link of the new trailer.



They finally showed some SM Naruto gameplay. Even though he only side jumped and chakra dashed it's still good to see.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 30, 2010)

Well here's the complete trophy/achievement list



Looks like the game will have 7 chapters and have titles like in RB i'm guessing


----------



## Random (Aug 30, 2010)

Yea, i wonder if there is one of those button push scenes when he throws the rhino and the giant toads attack the other Pain summons


----------



## KageFreak (Aug 30, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Well here's the complete trophy/achievement list
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the game will have 7 chapters and have titles like in RB i'm guessing



we can learn from that about the boss battlles


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2010)

i'll be getting this game, still pissed though at the toned down ougi's


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 30, 2010)

Yaaaays the Itachi vs Sasuke fight is coool


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 30, 2010)

The Kakazu boss battle looks awesome, and Itachi Susano'o. 

I really hope it's usable in vs. mode.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> The Kakazu boss battle looks awesome, and Itachi Susano'o.
> 
> I really hope it's usable in vs. mode.


It should be, nothing else is hurting Killer Bee in awakening mode. 

It would be cool is if when you finish the person off, their sealed.


----------



## Random (Aug 30, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> i'll be getting this game, still pissed though at the toned down ougi's



I know, it takes away some of the epicness


----------



## Schecterwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope Itachi can use Susano'o too.
I like how the scale of some of these awakenings are going up...8 tails is pretty freakin large lol.


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2010)

Random said:


> I know, it takes away some of the epicness



A huge aspect of the game's presentation took a hit - a trait that some would argue to be Storm's greatest.


----------



## Random (Aug 30, 2010)

Klue said:


> A huge aspect of the game's presentation took a hit - a trait that some would argue to be Storm's greatest.



Which is a fancy way of saying....IT TOOK AWAY SOME OF THE EPICNESS

But seriously, your absolutely right


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 30, 2010)

Klue said:


> A huge aspect of the game's presentation took a hit - a trait that some would argue to be Storm's greatest.



Yeah kinda pissed that they had to do all of this to both bring it down to 360's measurements (lets face it they took out the full presentation of Konoha mainly because they couldn't fit it) and Online which I REALLY didn't need


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2010)

i like the tone down ougis they took to long in the first game. i think they seem to go better with the flow of a the game.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 30, 2010)

kakuzu boss fight reminds me of the kraken fight from god of war II.


hachibi looks kinda small.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh snap, just saw the boss battle videos. 


Oh boy! Can't wait until the day of release.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

Fireball said:


> kakuzu boss fight reminds me of the kraken fight from god of war II.
> 
> 
> hachibi looks kinda small.


I think it's fine.


----------



## Corran (Aug 31, 2010)

I like how you can do the Shuriken fight in the SasukexItachi battle


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like the tone down ougis they took to long in the first game. i think they seem to go better with the flow of a the game.



I'm going to miss them and you guys do realize that them cutting out the QTE's out of the Ultimate Jutsu's cuts out the Jutsu Clashes right? 

Plus I really wanted to see a Sage mode version of Blazing Rasengan:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CglgghY8VI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

Their not taking out clashes, or I won't get this.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> Their not taking out clashes, or I won't get this.



Thats my guess I mean I haven't seen any on the vids and I don't remember being able to do that in the demo (I mean before Sakura ruins the training ground)


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

What about the Sasuke and Naruto clash in the trailer? Or the Kakashi and Naruto one in the demo? They couldn't put it in cutscenes yet not in the actual gameplay.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> What about the Sasuke and Naruto clash in the trailer? Or the Kakashi and Naruto one in the demo? They couldn't put it in cutscenes yet not in the actual gameplay.




I don't know, I'm just going off the fact that we dont have video of any jutsu Clashes which we should have caught with the Games Com demo. As for it happening in the Story mode remember those are just Story mode QTEs not the true one on one fighting. 

That's why I'm so pissed at them taking out the true Ultimate Jutsu's out of this because now if the Opponent hits you that's it you take the damage and reduced from NUNS but with the QTE's in the game it was so much better, you could escape from or reduce the damage of the Jutsu or for the attacker increase the damage substantially


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 31, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Well here's the complete trophy/achievement list
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the game will have 7 chapters and have titles like in RB i'm guessing



I will get platinum for this game no matter what!!


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yo sup guys long time no see, This game is just an epic win
Damn i can't w8.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> I don't know, I'm just going off the fact that we dont have video of any jutsu Clashes which we should have caught with the Games Com demo. As for it happening in the Story mode remember those are just Story mode QTEs not the true one on one fighting.
> 
> That's why I'm so pissed at them taking out the true Ultimate Jutsu's out of this because now if the Opponent hits you that's it you take the damage and reduced from NUNS but with the QTE's in the game it was so much better, you could escape from or reduce the damage of the Jutsu or for the attacker increase the damage substantially


But you can dodge it still, their ultimates I mean, it's no different, just involves some more skill, a lot of the ultimates are straightforward and more easily gotten around , I hated how it used to be, honestly.

This is much better.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> But you can dodge it still, their ultimates I mean, it's no different, just involves some more skill, a lot of the ultimates are straightforward and more easily gotten around , I hated how it used to be, honestly.
> 
> This is much better.



Yeah that's true, but the huge Ultimate Jutsu vids were one of the biggest draws to the games for me, this is a huge let down IMHO. I mean nothing felt more satisfying then Jiraiya's Firestorm Rasengan or Itachi's "OH SHIT TEH MOON IS CRUSHING ME!!!" Ultimate's they're just trimming them and it just seems sad for them to do that.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Icegaze (Aug 31, 2010)

I know I'm b!tchin' but I sincerely would have preferred a boss battle between Sasuke and Deidara than one between Naruto and Sasuke because it never really was a fight in the manga, bearly a squirmish. :/

I'm so psyched up for this game. I've spoiled myself beyond salvation with all the youtube videos.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> I know I'm b!tchin' but I sincerely would have preferred a boss battle between Sasuke and Deidara than one between Naruto and Sasuke because it never really was a fight in the manga, bearly a squirmish. :/
> 
> I'm so psyched up for this game. I've spoiled myself beyond salvation with all the youtube videos.



Deidara's fight with Sasuke was a joke and who's to say they arnt doing that fight. Point to order, I'm glad they're expanding the Naruto vs Sasuke fight it could have been so much kick ass as the Game is showing... 

ADD Moment: anyone else here think that the director for these boss fights should be hired by the Anime team to help with Adaptation expansion?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 31, 2010)

well I got a small taste from the demo and the game play feels pretty smooth. I'm excited to play the real thing


----------



## Firaea (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty sure Deidara VS Sasuke's a boss fight. Remember that the story mode features three main parts, Naruto, Sasuke, and Jiraiya?

I'm fairly sure it'll be in for Sasuke's portion, along with Sasuke VS Orochimaru.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 31, 2010)

^ I don't think we're going to get a Deidara Vs Sasuke boss fight for 2 reasons:

- They haven't advertised it despite having shown bigger and more epic boss fights (Jiraiya Vs Pain anyone?)

- Tobi doesn't seem to be in the game, and Tobi played a significant role in said fight.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 31, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> ^ I don't think we're going to get a Deidara Vs Sasuke boss fight for 2 reasons:
> 
> - They haven't advertised it despite having shown bigger and more epic boss fights (Jiraiya Vs Pain anyone?)
> 
> - Tobi doesn't seem to be in the game, and Tobi played a significant role in said fight.



It's hard to say, considering that CC2 won't possibly show every detail about the game before its release.

Hmm, correct me if I'm mistaken, but I thought that there was an extra slot yet to be filled, and speculated to be Tobi? 

Well, just keep your fingers crossed. You'll never know.


----------



## valerian (Aug 31, 2010)

Kakuzu looks epic.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

So is the tournament still on? I haven't posted in here for about a month so I don't know.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 31, 2010)

any news on the last character in d roster, it might be konohamaru instead of tobi and it seems the trophies dont show whether minato is present and the last playable character


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Yeah that's true, but the huge Ultimate Jutsu vids were one of the biggest draws to the games for me, this is a huge let down IMHO. I mean nothing felt more satisfying then Jiraiya's Firestorm Rasengan or Itachi's "OH SHIT TEH MOON IS CRUSHING ME!!!" Ultimate's they're just trimming them and it just seems sad for them to do that.


It got boring to watch again and again though, I don't see how that's enjoyable.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> It got boring to watch again and again though, I don't see how that's enjoyable.



Same could be said for all things.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Any news about how Konoha will be in this game?
It looks like it will not have such free moves as the previous games, that's really Sad!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 31, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I will get platinum for this game no matter what!!


Yeah, It doesn't seem so hard. Although the collectibles will take time.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

Klue said:


> Same could be said for all things.


Isn't that obvious? I'm just saying.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 31, 2010)

In My Humble Opinion. 
Long ultimates just slow everything down. 
Plus; What if they did keep in long ougis and you beat somebody with one. 
Do you think they are going to stick around and not quit before watching a cutscene of them losing?

Lol, Long ougi with flashy explosions and the stage being completely ruined during the cutscene. Then afterwards you just fall down and keep fighting?
I don't think it makes sense when there is a long epic movie cutscene for an ougi if it doesn't end the match.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

AK47SUKI has a point, you can wrap up a fight much quicker this way.

But still, nothing will stop the person quitting if they want to.


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea, i suppose you guys are right, it was still epic while it lasted though


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Icegaze (Aug 31, 2010)

I know I'm not gonna pre-order UNS2 because I don't care much for Lars Alexandersson. 
What? Tekkenz in mah Narutoz?! 

If I get to buy the game at all - far from decided given that my PS3 is in a completely different continent to that where I live - I will be using:

- *I*tachi (duh)
- *K*illerbee (7 swords action but meh for the full Hachibi transformation though)
- *K*abuto (possessed? hell yeah!)

*I* *K*ill *K*illers.


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

I must admit that is some crazy stuff, but he looks pretty epic to me(well except for his hair do)


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 31, 2010)

^ Who are you talking about?

 Kakuzu. Nvm.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> AK47SUKI has a point, you can wrap up a fight much quicker this way.
> 
> But still, nothing will stop the person quitting if they want to.



Who in their right mind would want a match to end at all?


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> ^ Who are you talking about?
> 
> Kakuzu. Nvm.



I was talking about Lars


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 31, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> I know I'm not gonna pre-order UNS2 because I don't care much for Lars Alexandersson.
> What? Tekkenz in mah Narutoz?!



I think its been said in an interview that Lars is playable at the start of the game and is not the pre-order bonus.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> CC2 Kakuzu >>>> Manga/Anime Kakuzu.



Indeed, although his abilities were identical. 



Rhythmic- said:


> As for the Ougis, both camps would've been happy if they simply made it so you could just skip the ougi scene if you wanted, by pressing start/etc. Oh well, CC2's spoiled us enough anyway.



This.

Perfect solution, and it's that simple.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

Replace Lars with Goku then we have a game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> I know I'm not gonna pre-order UNS2 because I don't care much for Lars Alexandersson.
> *What? Tekkenz in mah Narutoz?*!



its not  a bad i dea in theroy but

Raven
Yoshimitsu
Hiachi
Eddy 
Hell even King would of been better choices


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 31, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think its been said in an interview that Lars is playable at the start of the game and is not the pre-order bonus.


Yeah and theres a trophy/achievement for being able to use Lars.


Gray said:


> Replace Lars with Goku then we have a game.


Then Goku would own


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Then Goku would own


Sprit Bomb vs Rasengan?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 31, 2010)

it too bad that it seems that Sasuke vs Deidara  and Sasuke vs Killer Bee wont be boss battles.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 31, 2010)

They still may.

I'm sure that they still have stuff not yet revealed.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> it too bad that it seems that Sasuke vs Deidara  and Sasuke vs Killer Bee wont be boss battles.



Excuse me? Where are you getting this idea from?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> Sprit Bomb vs Rasengan?


lol That giant rasengan Naruto used on the kyuubi was pretty big looked like a spirit bomb. Those two clashing would be cool


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 31, 2010)

Klue said:


> Excuse me? Where are you getting this idea from?


from the playstation3 trophy list.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2010)

Why did I think you were referring to an in-game sequence in not the manga for a second there?

Got my hopes up.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 31, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> from the playstation3 trophy list.


I don't see how you are getting that idea from the PS3 trophy list. There are trophies for completing chapters not boss battles. It's not like 1 boss battle/fight will equal one whole chapter.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 31, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> its not  a bad i dea in theroy but
> 
> Raven
> *Yoshimitsu*
> ...



*THIS!*

Would be the MOST EPIC SHIT EVER!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQKvH7fNn44&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
It's not to late MAKE IT HAPPEN!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Finally some Kakuzu footage! Man he's gonna be a beast.


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

Literally


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 31, 2010)

Found something interesting for the Online ranking, in the trophies list we see
that one of them as this *'-First processing: A ninja info card processed-'* So
im thinking those info card are in fact our stats/ranking after playing online.

I think each player will have his card and that it may look like this:



I kinda like the idea of it, cause always loved those info card in Naruto ^^.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2010)

How in Kishi's name does she possess Fuiton, Raiton and Suiton? Three Chakra Natures? Get the Fuck Out!


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 31, 2010)

No idea I wasn't the one who did that info card xD. But yeah thats impossible 
for a normal ninja ?_?. Only Kakuzu was able to do that with his hearts ...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Random said:


> Literally


He will be beast, he will be raep, he will be the fell wind descendant upon all noobs


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

Are there gonna be different difficulties , usually it just gets harder as you go and then at the very end i usually get raped


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 31, 2010)

In the first Ninja Storm there was different difficulty settings.


----------



## Dim Mak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> No idea I wasn't the one who did that info card xD. But yeah thats impossible
> for a normal ninja ?_?. Only Kakuzu was able to do that with his hearts ...


Kakashi says hi.


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> In the first Ninja Storm there was different difficulty settings.



For the story mode?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 31, 2010)

Random said:


> For the story mode?



Yes.


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh ok, I'm good then.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope you can change the handicap for story mode this time, unlike the first Ninja Storm.


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

So you can rape the cpu even more
or so you can be raped


----------



## Rannic (Aug 31, 2010)

Random said:


> So you can rape the cpu even more
> or so you can be raped



How about Both


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Double rape


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

How does that even happen


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 31, 2010)

Random said:


> So you can rape the cpu even more
> or so you can be raped



To make the game harder of course.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 31, 2010)

Random said:


> How does that even happen



It's quite possible trust me.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2010)

So, when can we reasonably expect to see new videos? 

Klue needs his fix.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 31, 2010)

Tried to avoid watching videos as much as I can. Even stopped lurking in this thread for a bit. But I just can't help but scratch that itch. 

The last few weeks are always the slowest...


----------



## Firaea (Aug 31, 2010)

Klue said:


> So, when can we reasonably expect to see new videos?
> 
> Klue needs his fix.



Such voracious appetite... 
...though I concur, MOAR NEW VIDEOS PLEASE. :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

More videos, NOW.


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

We demand it


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 31, 2010)

I wanna see some Killer Bee gameplay


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Aug 31, 2010)

Kakuzu.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 1, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I wanna see some Killer Bee gameplay



Minato and SM Jiraiya please.


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

I wanna see some Hidan but thats just becuz he's one of my favs


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

Minato vs Itachi vids, please.


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

This game needs to come out sooner


----------



## Firaea (Sep 1, 2010)

Random said:


> This game needs to come out sooner



Sooner is an understatement.

It needs to come out like, right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2010)

it could get delayed further for all i care.. don't have a ps3 right now


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 1, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Tried to avoid watching videos as much as I can. Even stopped lurking in this thread for a bit. But I just can't help but scratch that itch.
> 
> The last few weeks are always the slowest...


I know right!? This game needs to drop right now, i can't wait much longer


----------



## slickcat (Sep 1, 2010)

Its coming out late prbly because of TGS


----------



## Firaea (Sep 1, 2010)

slickcat said:


> Its coming out late prbly because of TGS



When does that take place, by the way?


----------



## slickcat (Sep 1, 2010)

september 16-19.
I m wondering when a naruto adventure game will be made (not broken bond series) because boss battles in this game feel more mechanical and tacked on and you have fewer choices during the boss battle transition e.g Naruto vs kakuzu on d tree can be attacked only by shiruken or aerial meanwhile in an adventure mode type he would have more items and choices. Anyways its all good


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 1, 2010)

Whats TGS?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 1, 2010)

tokyo game show


----------



## Uchiha fan (Sep 1, 2010)

Khris said:


> it could get delayed further for all i care.. don't have a ps3 right now



Yeah same here!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 1, 2010)

Alright.
Hope this game gets some 6TK Naruto action. 
I don't know why we wouldn't now that we have full on 8-Tailed Transformation Killer Bee.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

Might as well give us Shukaku Gaara for the lulz then.


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

Well naruto and Killer bee are the only ones who havent lost there bijuus yet


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 1, 2010)

I want a badass Choji with his butterfly awekening. I loved using him in that form in Accel 2 !


----------



## Klue (Sep 1, 2010)

Gray said:


> Might as well give us Shukaku Gaara for the lulz then.



There would be no lulz in doing that.


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2010)

Next scan info:
Attention, its a rumor.

According to ohana the famous jump spoiler provider the next scan is about Minato and Tobi.

No visual proof yet so just a rumor for now.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 1, 2010)

When will the scan be out?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 1, 2010)

New scan? Hope it's released soon.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 1, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> I want a badass Choji with his butterfly awekening. I loved using him in that form in Accel 2 !



He should have his big form; this would have been confirmed if someone at that show had stopped playing as Sasuke for two freaking seconds and played as Chouji once, just once!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 1, 2010)

Woah! Anyone seen this?

Sasuke vs Susanoo Itachi


_(its just an in-game picture before i mislead)_ 


_(article)_


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 1, 2010)

Woot Susano Itachi ! EPIC ! Now only have to wait for him to be able to use it in VS Mode and Itachi will be pure win


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome!
45 characters confirmed total including Lars.
Now we can count the fulled spots to see how many are open.

Also a Susanoo boss sequence.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yea, the page says 45 characters but then the select screen only shows 42.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah I read it thats awesome now will have 3 more characters on the roster
to the 42 base ones *-*. With that saiid im sure Tobi will be in it, cause he is
part of the Deidara vs Sasuke Arc so yeah . But what of the 3 new last ones !

Beging speculating what do you think will be the 3 last ones O_O

In my case I think it may be:

-Shodaime (1rst Hokage)
-Nidaime (2nd Hokage)
-Sandaime (3rd Hokage)
Because we know how they fight. They were on first Storm ! (Support and some playable)

But Wish it would be : Young Nagato, Yahiko and Mizukage (Mei)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm.. 

-Danzo
-Madara
-Zetsu


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 1, 2010)

Sasuke vs Susanoo Itachi?

It's cool but I don't think that part of the battle should be playable in the game...


----------



## Si Style (Sep 1, 2010)

- Hiruko
- Spider Robot Nagato
- Zetsu


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe we will get Storm 1 characters as DLC for free or something (I hope so) and maybe characters that were only "support" will be playable too with DLC! AND characters that were suppose to be in UNS (Haku, Zabuza) might be a DLC too xD I REALLY HOPE SO<33

I want these characters to be in the game;

1: Madara
2: Hashirama
3: Tobirama
4: Hiruzen
5: Hanzo
6: Danzo
7: Raikage
8: Tobi (Funny)
9: Tobi (Madara)
10: Young Kakashi
11: Obito

Just dreaming xP
-----

Anyway the game itself looks damn awsome and if we know Cc2 pretty well then the next game will be even greater ;D I can't wait for this game, online will be awsome <33 looking forward!!

-LS-


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 1, 2010)

Is Lars a hidden spot or part of the 42?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 1, 2010)

He is part of the 42 even a Trophy for him prove it.



> AK47SUKI 187: Yea, the page says 45 characters but then the select screen only shows 42.



Maybe those 3 characters will be DLC Content if theres arent on character list.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lars is playable from the start i think, so his slot probly won't be hidden.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 1, 2010)

the 3 are probably minato who was already confirmed, zetsu and tobi


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 1, 2010)

Minato is obviously one of them, and I really am hoping the other two are:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yugito and Roushi



:ho


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

I think the other two might be Obito and Young Kakashi


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm, Forgot about them.


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

Or Student Naruto and Student Sasuke, at least thats what they did in UNH3 for the psp


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Minato is obviously one of them, and I really am hoping the other two are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Master Roshi?


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

Now you want to have Tekken _and_ DBZ


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

Duh.  the ultimate Naruto game involves a few Naruto characters, Lars and 136 DBZ characters.


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

It's coming, I can see it now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2010)

Once the series finishes, we will get all the movie and filler villains as well.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

No, I'll never get a game with those shitty characters.


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

Naruto Kekkai Genkia 3


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

Shadow clones dont have blood

or is Gohan just that epic


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

Gohan makes it possible.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Once the series finishes, we will get all the movie and filler villains as well.



Playing as the Chimera guy would be pretty sweet actually


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

Cuz gohan is epic, well until he turns into Great Saiyaman


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

He was just bored.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2010)

Gray said:


> No, I'll never get a game with those shitty characters.



Well there are a few cool ones, like Sora.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't really like him.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 2, 2010)

Gray said:


> Master Roshi?



roshi is the name of the 4 tails jinchuriki that uses lava jursus


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 2, 2010)

^Exactly, he's the four tails jinchuuriki and uses lava release.  Kisame captured him right after Hebi was formed.

For visual preference:


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

I know who he is, I'm just saying I'd prefer Master Roshi.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, really!? 3 more characters!? That's awesome! 


I'm pretty sure Tobi's included; no doubt about that.

And yes, give me Shodaime Hokage, Hashirama Senju, Nidaime Hokage, Tobirama Senju, and possibly Sandaime Hokage, Hiruzen Sarutobi please! :ho

That'll be epic.

One of my favourite Ougis in Storm 1 was actually the Shiki Fuujin. I really hope that it'll be used by someone (either Minato or Sandaime if he's in) in UNS2.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 2, 2010)

does any1 know if their are team attacks on this game and if 6 tailed naruto is in it


----------



## valerian (Sep 2, 2010)

Kimimaro, 3rd Hokage, Hiruko


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> does any1 know if their are team attacks on this game and if 6 tailed naruto is in it



Team attacks are in.

6-Tailed Naruto, is unconfirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2010)

is it impossible to ask for the two character ougis to return?

i just want the itachi/kisame one


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

I remember that one, it was beautiful.


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

Must find video of it


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKs3MMhybSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Firaea (Sep 2, 2010)

^

Epic shit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 2, 2010)

Khris said:


> is it impossible to ask for the two character ougis to return?
> 
> i just want the itachi/kisame one



They probly do have 2 man oguis for certain pairs of characters.


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

That is epic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2010)

Gray said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKs3MMhybSo[/YOUTUBE]



that is the single most epic thing in history of mankind


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 2, 2010)

I wanna see that new scan already.


----------



## lo0p (Sep 2, 2010)

Someone on Gamefaqs posted a link to a recent Japanese article:




There's a part in that article that may confirm a mode that disables support characters:



			
				Google Translator said:
			
		

> Matsuyama's motto is "betray" fan "is expected to betray, betray expectations."  In fact, in response to the voice of the fans, not just the usual three to three, said he offers one on one battle mode.  Some Topics that made it look promising.



The original Japanese is: 



> 松山氏のモットーは「ファンを裏切らない」「予想は裏切って、期待は裏切らない」。じっさい、ファンの声に応え、通常の3対3だけではなく、1対1で戦うモードも用意したという。出来が期待できそうなこぼれ話だ。



Can someone who speaks Japanese please translate at least that part?  It would be so great to finally get some confirmation that supports can be disabled.


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

Cool i suppose, I'd prefer to keep my minions though


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 2, 2010)

destinator said:


> Next scan info:
> Attention, its a rumor.
> 
> According to ohana the famous jump spoiler provider the next scan is about Minato and Tobi.
> ...



Yes
10 Char


----------



## slickcat (Sep 2, 2010)

I m hoping its really 45 characters, that will make it truly my money worth..
Well if its really 45, then Tobi is definitely in.( I hope he ll have an awakening that will change his movelist into madaras)... as for the remaining 2 characters, could be Obito and young Kakashi. Or Young Nagato and Konohamaru, Or better yet, Nidaime and shodaime. Or super yet Gauken Naruto and Sasuke from that movie 1 special. Cant get any better than that


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

They should have 50 characters just to add all those people


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

Too bad, eh?


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2010)

Gray said:


> Too bad, eh?



**


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

Klue said:


> **




Unfortunate.


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 2, 2010)

Gray said:


> He was just bored.



lmfao. never thought of it like that.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, if got him away from school, didn't it? 

I'd do it too, if I were him, he's epic enough for it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2010)

lo0p said:


> Someone on Gamefaqs posted a link to a recent Japanese article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matsuyama's motto is "Never betray fans ! Betray anticipations but not their hope."
It means they answer the fan's voices. We have not only as usual 3 vs 3 battle, But we're including 1 vs 1 battle too.
You can expect this to happen.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 3, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Matsuyama's motto is "Never betray fans ! Betray anticipations but not their hope."
> It means they answer the fan's voices. We have not only as usual 3 vs 3 battle, But we're including 1 vs 1 battle too.
> You can expect this to happen.



Orly?

He'd better give me Shodaime/Nidaime/Sandaime Hokage and 6TK Naruto or I'll take it that he betrayed me.


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2010)

He's already betrayed me then.


----------



## Random (Sep 3, 2010)

That backstabber


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 3, 2010)

Never betrayed his fans huh?

So then wheres my 6TK Naruto. 

*-Blog Update.*_

"September 16 (Thu) 19 (Sun)" (open house on June 18, 19) will be held
"Tokyo Game Show 2010" at [2 Narutimettosutomu Guide
試遊 exhibition stand was decided! !

試遊 units is "free battle" can play!
I can fully experience the brand new Ninja action!

"Opening Video" for the Tokyo Game Show and the "new PV" The public too!

Come, please come to visit the Bandai booth!
We are waiting! !



Now, in the meantime a little, the next News article information!

Next week, "9 / 06 (Mon)" will be available in "Weekly Shonen Jump" at No. 40
2 is the latest information Storm!
Character is the war that finally! ! ! !
Please check for new information to hand over!


In addition, this official website today "character introduction" I updated.
Also check you there!



Finally ★
I received a heartwarming letter from participants who performed prior to the meeting the other day.
Staff, I received the courage to be moved._

I'm guessing the "New PV" is going to be an actual release of the cam-recoreded trailer that we had seen.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 3, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Never betrayed his fans huh?
> 
> So then wheres my 6TK Naruto.
> 
> ...



Probably, I don't mind seeing it in higher quality though. And what character introduction was being mentioned here? Is it also saying that there's new information next Monday?

Character is the war...?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2010)

I wonder if 1vs1 matches will be online as well, I don't see it working well with barebones combo system that requires supports.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Probably, I don't mind seeing it in higher quality though



Yea, same for me.



Wormodragon said:


> Character is the war...?



I have no clue.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Never betrayed his fans huh?
> 
> So then wheres my 6TK Naruto.
> 
> ...



Real translation :

"We decided to hold a Narutimate Storm 2 Exhibition Test Play Stand  at the Tokyo Gameshow from 16 to 19 September.
You will be able to play in Free Battle mode
And to experience the all new Nindou Action.

We will present to the public the all new Opening Cinematic and Tokyo Gameshow special PV Trailer.
Please, come and have fun with us at the Bandai Namco Games Stand.
We wait for you.

But, more importantly ... We have new informations.

Next Week ... in the Shonen Jump, be sure to see the newests informations about Storm 2.
"This" character is at last revealed.

Today we updated the Character section of the site.
Check and enjoy.
"

Skipped the text with fan letter.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 3, 2010)

Thats cool thanks for correcting translation now it makes more sense x) . So were gonna 
get to see the Opening Introduction from the game + this 'char' is finally revealed  guessing it's Tobi


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 3, 2010)

If it is Tobi.
I hope he plays something like;

Tobi ---> Madara Awakening._ (you know, like he gets serious or something instead of being comic relief)
_
But that sounds a little too awesome for this game and he will just turn out goofy as hell like in Accel 3.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 3, 2010)

If Tobi is actually playable in this game... I'd , then I would  and then I would go  until I got the game safe and sound within my walls.

Please, let it be him.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2010)

Tobi's awakening is taking off his mask, shocking the opponent and stunning him, which is then followed up by a OHKO.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Thats cool thanks for correcting translation now it makes more sense x) . So were gonna
> get to see the Opening Introduction from the game + this 'char' is finally revealed  guessing it's Tobi



Considering Tobi isn't that powerful in the anime (just funny to serious, and phasing/teleporting) I wouldn't want him taking up the final character slot. Like someone else said, give one of the Hokages (besides the fourth) or 6TK Naruto.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 3, 2010)

I would really like to see a video with a team jutsu and if its possible to do it with only one character. I liked some of the combination's in accel 2, like Naruto and sai ,Naruto and sasuke, Naruto and gaara. Well the itachi and kisame ougi alongside sasuke and orochimaru were also epic, So I ont mind a little sneak peek. Btw I really hope its 45 characters that would increase the amount of re playability 2 fold from Storm 1. I wouldnt like tobi to take a character spot as well, if he has a playful movelist. I d rather take someone else. Also Karin is a wasted spot as well. IMO


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2010)

umm quick question is the demo gone because when i tried to play it said it wasn't available what do I do ?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 3, 2010)

I think the demos stay in the PSN and LIVE market forever. Anyway try using the search option.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm hoping for a Minato+Naruto team attack


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 3, 2010)

sage naruto and hokage minato would be stupid retarded epic.

then they land from doing something or watever with their back turned and look over they shoulder with capes flappin in da wind or somethin lol.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 3, 2010)

yeah, I d like that,Hope they give team ougis to the right combinations of characters, its fun to find the characters that have the ougis with the right supports. Well I know storm 3 will be a better game than this, but this will do. I was just rewatching the Sage naruto vs pain and I figured they could give naruto a kage bunshin FRS as part of his combos. or maybe his Chakra shiruken. Would be nice to see that in.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 3, 2010)

am i the only one peeved by things like kakashj having katons? i just really want characters to have their proper skill set.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 3, 2010)

He does do fire element doesn't he?


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 3, 2010)

wtf. kakashi has 1000+ jutsus. he has sharingan. remember?


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, Kakashi knows Katon jutsu. He's used them in the anime, IIRC. Or at least in a movie.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 3, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I'm hoping for a Minato+Naruto team attack



A powered up rasengan a la Father son kamehameha? That would be epic shit.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> He does do fire element doesn't he?



only in fillers in the anime in the manga he has not shown to have any katon jutsus. he has shown raton, suton and doton only.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 3, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Considering Tobi isn't that powerful in the anime (just funny to serious, and phasing/teleporting) I wouldn't want him taking up the final character slot. Like someone else said, give one of the Hokages (besides the fourth) or 6TK Naruto.



At this point, it doesn't seem like there'll be anyone except Tobi/Madara, though I honestly don't feel excited about Tobi at all. He doesn't even have any impressive movesets except sucking people...

They make it sound like it's big news to announce this character, and somehow, Tobi isn't exactly the biggest news ever.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 4, 2010)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> am i the only one peeved by things like kakashj having katons? i just really want characters to have their proper skill set.



It is his proper skill set seeing as he's used them in the anime  I mean really, knowing he has been said to have 1000 jutsu it's stupid to think that he doesn't know some Fire Style jutsus


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 4, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> only in fillers in the anime in the manga he has not shown to have any katon jutsus. he has shown raton, suton and doton only.



Oh, alright.


----------



## squilliam (Sep 4, 2010)

5000 is mine 

lol, sorry. I just had to.

So is this game out yet?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 4, 2010)

squilliam said:


> So is this game out yet?



Yes, of course it is.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yes, of course it is.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the scan!

Finally some Minato action, though not that much. 
they're deliberately putting Minato and Tobi together, isn't it? Though the game doesn't cover that far, it's obvious that they were insinuating the recent fight in the manga.


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww yeah


----------



## Firaea (Sep 4, 2010)

Come to think of it, finally a gameplay picture of Minato in his badass Yondaime cloak! 


And judging from the awkward way Tobi is jumping in the bottom left picture, it seems he'll have a goofy moveset like Accel 3. Not very interested.

But Minato wins the scan.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm just glad Minato has his cloak.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 4, 2010)

> *Tobi Vs Minato ?*





> *Tobi Vs Minato ?*





> *Tobi Vs Minato ?*





> *Tobi Vs Minato ?*





 Awesome ! !


----------



## Firaea (Sep 4, 2010)

^ 

Minato wins by default. 
Then again, he wins the entire game by default. 


/wank


----------



## Libax (Sep 4, 2010)

Omg that scan was bonerific!
Minato is such a pimp!

And there, all the fanboys finally got their Tobi they where bitching about, (not in NF ofcourse.) 
Now what do yall think Minatos awakening will be? I'm hoping that it is Blitz-mode or something like that.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 4, 2010)

Sexy scan rite thar 

I'm totally cool with goofy Tobi. The majority of the story in this game will need the humor.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 4, 2010)

would be badassed if his awakening was going from his goofy tobi persona, to his serious Madara persona


----------



## KageFreak (Sep 4, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> would be badassed if his awakening was going from his goofy tobi persona, to his serious Madara persona



Iam agree with you


----------



## Libax (Sep 4, 2010)

Yupp that would be nice but have we seen serious tobi yet in the anime?


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 4, 2010)

yea we have, Sharingan and all


----------



## Libax (Sep 4, 2010)

I mean like him fighting seriously, btw wasen't there an scan wich confirmed Sage Naruto and MS Sasuke being two seperate characters, if there is can someone link that scan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 4, 2010)

I wonder how Tobi will play. :ho


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 4, 2010)

Minato and Tobi, i'm definitely getting this game now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 4, 2010)

now i have to get this rubbish....

Damn you failure tobi


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope we get the serious Tobi/Madara.


----------



## Andelx (Sep 4, 2010)

I actually really hope is awakening is him going serious. Still want to know what Minato's awakening is.

Wonder who the last two characters should be if Akatsuki Sasuke and Sage Mode Naruto are counted as seperate?

They would have to be quite a suprise if they left it so long to reveal them.

EDIT : Also, has anyone noticed that the Akatsuki Ring is one of Tobi's items? What could that do?


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2010)

Poor Zetsu.


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 4, 2010)

Andelx said:


> I actually really hope is awakening is him going serious. Still want to know what Minato's awakening is.



my Spec idea: a burst of Explosively Activated energy aura of Clock-Stopping hyper-time properties

with yellow electric sparkles around his eyes and hair.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 4, 2010)

2 characters left?

1: UCHIHA MADARA
2: Dunno xD

-LS-

EDIT: Character slot 2

- Danzo?
- Hanzo?
- Raikage?


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 4, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> 2 characters left?
> 
> 1: UCHIHA MADARA
> 2: Dunno xD
> ...



WhiteFang Sakumo?

3rd Orc Raikage?


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2010)

Kimimaro
3rd Hokage


----------



## Firaea (Sep 4, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> yea we have, Sharingan and all



But if I'm not wrong, he hasn't sucked anyone up in the anime, which is his sole offense hitherto in the manga. 



Andelx said:


> I actually really hope is awakening is him going serious. Still want to know what Minato's awakening is.
> 
> Wonder who the last two characters should be if Akatsuki Sasuke and Sage Mode Naruto are counted as seperate?
> 
> ...



Shodaime and Nidaime plox. 

Anyway, I'm guessing that Minato's awakening is some 'Yellow Flash mode' or something close to that. He likely won't have any real transformation though; just boosted speed/attack/defense/etc, maybe with a yellow aura around his body.

I hope they handle Minato well. He'd better be damn fast. _Damn fast, I tell ya._


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2010)

Zetsu           ?

I bet we'll have a goofy/serious Tobi.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 4, 2010)

If it's not serious Tobi i'm not even gonna bother playing as him. Goofy Tobi'll be a waste of time.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> He does do fire element doesn't he?





Wu Fei said:


> wtf. kakashi has 1000+ jutsus. he has sharingan. remember?


just because you have sharingan doesn't mean you can use any jutsu. but iguess if its in the anime its not that big a deal. 


saiya-jin said:


> Yeah, Kakashi knows Katon jutsu. He's used them in the anime, IIRC. Or at least in a movie.


 anime and movies arnt cannon.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 4, 2010)

Great finnaly a new scan and the best part of it Minato with his Hokage cloak  . 
If Sage Naruto is a separate char then maybe his awakening will be 6TK *-*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sage Mode Naruto doesn't have to be his own character to get the 6TK awakening.
It just needs to be Naruto's alternative costume.
Was it said officially that Sage Mode Naruto would be its own character?


Does the scan say anything other then introducing the characters?


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Thanks for the scan!


Minato: Yay!!!

Tobi: 


Wormodragon said:


> Come to think of it, finally a gameplay picture of Minato in his badass Yondaime cloak!
> 
> 
> And judging from the awkward way Tobi is jumping in the bottom left picture, it seems he'll have a goofy moveset like Accel 3. Not very interested.
> ...


Minato, cloak or no-cloak is always a win. 


Butō Renjin said:


> If it's not serious Tobi i'm not even gonna bother playing as him. Goofy Tobi'll be a waste of time.


The worst thing about Tobi is he'll either be a bullshit character (because his moveset will be weak) or he'll be one completely haxxed character (since no one should be able to touch him). Hell he might be both...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 4, 2010)

Minato pek


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome! 

Judging by how far the games covers, I am sure that one is Madara.

Unless Tobi?s Awakening revolves around revealing his Sharingan and switching to Madara. I would like that.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 4, 2010)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> anime and movies arnt cannon.



Anime filler and most movies aren't cannon.

But, as stated above, with the 1000s of jutsu that Kakashi has copied in his lifetime, it's not impossible for him to have learned a Katon. Especially with the Uchiha's being from the same village as him.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2010)

Minato, Tobi? 

Freaking Sweet.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 4, 2010)

This may have been said like a billion times but this game is going to be amazing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 4, 2010)

Hence the reason in needs to be released right now


----------



## slickcat (Sep 4, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I'm just glad Minato has his cloak.



Man Now thats the reason I want to get this game, Just Minato, Sage Naruto, Sage Jiraiya and Itachi win the game. And with the large roster set I ll be able to manage, especially if Minatos movelist is epic. But Darn, Minato looks as awesome as ever, hope he has his jounin outfit secondary.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 4, 2010)

Somebody translated some of the scan.
If the translations are correct/close, then its saying Tobi is going to be silly
_(at least for his non-awakening im hoping)_
and Minato has Space Time Jutsu Rasengan.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 4, 2010)

Fuck  i was seriously hoping he wasn't gonna be silly, well guess i won't be using him at all.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 4, 2010)

Keep your fingers crossed for Tobi --> Madara Awakening.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm glad we've got a Silly Tobi. I love a character who is all silly, so you think they're weak...but then they turn out to be super hax.

That, and Naruto takes itself way too seriously sometimes...the comic relief is good.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Sep 4, 2010)

Minato. 

This game man...this game. It just gets better all the time.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 4, 2010)

I m just hoping we can select awakenings like Storm 1. because the awakening time is shorter in this version of the game, and I m very positive we ll get a Madara awakening.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 4, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I'm glad we've got a Silly Tobi. I love a character who is all silly, so you think they're weak...but then they turn out to be super hax.
> 
> That, and Naruto takes itself way too seriously sometimes...the comic relief is good.


I am glad that Tobi is in the game..
I gues they can do Madara as his awakening.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2010)

I wuntz theze gayme!!!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2010)

nice scan of minato so he will have the warp rasengan awesome


----------



## Random (Sep 4, 2010)

Minato=epic


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 4, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> nice scan of minato so he will have the warp rasengan awesome



I haven't played the NH games in a long time, but didn't he have it as a d+d+O jutsu in the games? I don't remember him throwing a kunai at first but he does warp behind the opponent. I fully expected him to have the move in UNS2 when he was confirmed.


----------



## Random (Sep 4, 2010)

In NUNH3 he can warp behind you without throwing a kunai and he has a move where he does throw the kunai to warp.

In his ougi he throws it thru the person, warps behind them, then slices them with the kunai


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 4, 2010)

Yondy  This game is


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 4, 2010)

This guy has an english page of info saying Awakening last 30 seconds.



Was it any longer in the first Ninja Storm?


----------



## Random (Sep 4, 2010)

Your life has to be halfway gone for you to do it? that sucks


----------



## Firaea (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see how Minato's Hiraishin works up other than warp Rasengan. 




AK47SUKI 187 said:


> This guy has an english page of info saying Awakening last 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it any longer in the first Ninja Storm?



I believe 30 seconds is longer than before, but I'm not entirely sure. 

Nevertheless, I still wish that the more significant awakenings can be chosen from the start of the battle.
I don't want to use SM Jiraiya for 30 seconds per battle; I want to use him straight from the start.
I hope it's not just Sage Art: Bath of Boiling Oil that he has. SM Jiraiya has way more than that. 



Random said:


> Your life has to be halfway gone for you to do it? that sucks



It was sort of that way in Storm 1 too, actually. Your life had to be whittled down to the third and last bar in order to use awakenings.

That's why I want to just use Awakenings a lot of the time.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 4, 2010)

Random said:


> Your life has to be halfway gone for you to do it? that sucks



You had to lose 2/3's of your life in Ninja Storm 1 to get the Awakening.



Random said:


> I still wish that the more significant awakenings can be chosen from the start of the battle.
> I don't want to use SM Jiraiya for 30 seconds per battle; I want to use him straight from the start.



In Ninja Storm 1 you can pick the Transformation Awakenings as your initial starting character, so hopefully they will count Jiraiya's Sage Mode Awakening as a Transformation.


----------



## Random (Sep 4, 2010)

You did I'm stupid, i never really noticed


----------



## Judecious (Sep 4, 2010)

going to love using Minato.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope Tobi will fight like Drunk Lee.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> In Ninja Storm 1 you can pick the Transformation Awakenings as your initial starting character, so hopefully they will count Jiraiya's Sage Mode Awakening as a Transformation.



Hopefully, although in that case, Hachibi would be counted as a transformation and playing that from the start would be pretty overwhelming, especially online. 

Then again, there's not much shown about Hachibi so far, so maybe he's not that unbeatable after all in the game.


Anyway, I got this from Narutopedia:

"The game will feature 23 interactive and destructible stages"

Is that for real? Interactive and destructible? Maybe I'm just not observant enough, but I don't recall seeing interactivity and destructivity in the stages, except for story mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Anyway, I got this from Narutopedia:
> 
> "The game will feature 23 interactive and destructible stages"
> 
> Is that for real? Interactive and destructible? Maybe I'm just not observant enough, but I don't recall seeing interactivity and destructivity in the stages, except for story mode.



It would be cool if you can do an ougi and it would change to stage around, but unless there is some awesome game mechanic that hasn't been revealed yet, I'm pretty sure they only mean Story Mode stuff.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 5, 2010)

Gray said:


> I hope Tobi will fight like Drunk Lee.



 why?       .


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Hopefully, although in that case, *Hachibi would be counted as a transformation and playing that from the start would be pretty overwhelming, especially online. *
> 
> Then again, there's not much shown about Hachibi so far, so maybe he's not that unbeatable after all in the game.
> 
> ...



I think of as more of a challenge.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2010)

Judecious said:


> why?       .


Why not?


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 5, 2010)

You think Drunk Lee will be in this game?


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2010)

Drunk Lee is just as likely as One Tailed Gaara.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> You think Drunk Lee will be in this game?


No, but that would be cool.



Klue said:


> Drunk Lee is just as likely as One Tailed Gaara.


                  .


----------



## Andelx (Sep 5, 2010)

If you can start in transformations, I have a feeling that option will not be available online.

At least, won't be available for ranked matches, and only for player. (If the online system will work that way.)


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 5, 2010)

is there already an official site for this game perhaps?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> is there already an official site for this game perhaps?


Most likely          .


----------



## NullFox (Sep 5, 2010)

Those new Naruto and Dragon Ball games just don't appeal to me. I'm not sure why, because I love their PS2 counterparts.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2010)

DBZ shouldve just stuck with BT. Naruto games are getting better in my opinion though


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2010)

No, DBZ should've stuck with the plain Budokai games, those were the best. now their awful.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 5, 2010)

Andelx said:


> If you can start in transformations, I have a feeling that option will not be available online.
> 
> At least, won't be available for ranked matches, and only for player. (If the online system will work that way.)



In My Humble Opinion. 
No reason to turn off the option of choosing Initial Transformation Awakenings in ranked. This is a Naruto game after all and not a Tournament Fighter.

+Plus I say; Bring it on.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for Tobi --> Madara Awakening.



This. 



CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Minato.
> 
> This game man...this game. It just gets better all the time.



I know!  We are close to release date but more awesome new info keeps coming out.

Now we just need KN6 confirmed and then everything will be settled.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2010)

i swear if Tobi awakens and gets a deep voice and whips out a Sickle and chain i'm flipping.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i swear if Tobi awakens and gets a deep voice and whips out a Sickle and chain i'm flipping.



I thought Madara used a big ass fan


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i swear if Tobi awakens and gets a deep voice and whips out a Sickle and chain i'm flipping.



Going to flip in a good or bad way?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I thought Madara used a big ass fan



yes with a sickle attached by a chain in the other end


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> yes with a sickle attached by a chain in the other end



I wonder are they going to give him some fuuton jutsu


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Going to flip in a good or bad way?



wat the **** u think?! a GOOD way lol.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 5, 2010)

Lol, oh.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> wat the **** u think?! a GOOD way lol.


You swearing at AK47SUKI 187? Best watch yourself, you punk ass.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Gray said:


> You swearing at AK47SUKI 187? Best watch yourself, you punk ass.



:amazed Shit just got real


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2010)

Gray said:


> You swearing at AK47SUKI 187? Best watch yourself, you punk ass.



I'm Wu Fei's unofficial self-elected internet body gaurd and I say **** off


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 5, 2010)

Gray said:


> You swearing at AK47SUKI 187? Best watch yourself, you punk ass.



I didn't see any cursing, all I could see were asterisks...


why would you type asterisks?


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I didn't see any cursing, all I could see were asterisks...
> 
> 
> why would you type asterisks?



It for the kiddies that don't use profanity.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 5, 2010)

:ho aww shit.

Lol, yea i'm not caught up on the Manga so i didin't know that was his weapon im guessing.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2010)

i forgot that was his weapon


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Random said:


> i forgot that was his weapon



Let's hope it's included in the game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2010)

Gray said:


> You swearing at AK47SUKI 187? Best watch yourself, you punk ass.



 Fuck u.....



Kakashi Sensei said:


> :amazed Shit just got real



fuck u....



Random said:


> I'm Wu Fei's unofficial self-elected internet body gaurd and I say **** off



and thank u.

whos next? 



saiya-jin said:


> I didn't see any cursing, all I could see were asterisks...
> 
> 
> why would you type asterisks?



so he wouldnt think i was cursing at him 

is AK47SUKI the man round these parts or somethin.  bro ima need u to get on the manga lol.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> Fuck u.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope  Gray was being villainous


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2010)

> and thank u.
> 
> whos next?



Your very welcome, now i quit


----------



## valerian (Sep 5, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I thought Madara used a big ass fan



I actually thought you meant a Madara fan with a big ass.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I actually thought you meant a Madara fan with a big ass.



That would be funny to see Madara swinging around some big bootyed bitch.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> Fuck u?..


Slow down, Champ.

At least buy me dinner first.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2010)

Gray said:


> Slow down, Champ.
> 
> At least buy me dinner first.



....:rofl


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2010)

Gray said:


> Slow down, Champ.
> 
> At least buy me dinner first.




u a female? 



Random said:


> Your very welcome, now i quit



no pay for u


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 5, 2010)

New pictures Minato vs tobi confirm!!!!!

Lol this is a joke


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks pretty epic.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Either you trollin or put the wrong link on accident.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 5, 2010)

Lol it's a joke xD, look closer in my last post it's in white.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2010)

You do know that your so called prank is given away in the link


> *ugly-people*-556.htm



edit: too late, people already fell for it


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 5, 2010)

Random said:


> You do know that your so called prank is given away in the link
> 
> 
> edit: too late, people already fell for it



Damn I feel good


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 5, 2010)

Lol those traps won't work on me I always look at link name before and I don't
think Madara and Minato are _ugly people_ ?_?. For me they are *AWESOME* people


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

Well we dont know if Madara is ugly, maybe thats really why he wears that mask


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll click any link. I'm not scared. 


Someone gimme Lemonparty! *I'LL DO IT. I AM NOT AFRAID!!!!*


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope he isn't, would be weird that the cool looking Madara from the past turns 
out to be an ugly looking Madara u_u (But maybe we don't know, it's been lot
of years so maybe he looks like an old geezer)


----------



## Rannic (Sep 6, 2010)

Madara is Aizen.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 6, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> u a female?


What do you think?


----------



## Rannic (Sep 6, 2010)

Gray said:


> What do you think?



I think both


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 6, 2010)

Incorrect, I am this guy.


----------



## Andelx (Sep 6, 2010)

This new? Just a few questions answered. Confirms only Deva is playable, and the rest of the paths are in his combos and jutsus.

EDIT : Also, apparently additional secret scenes unlock during boss battles if you do really well during them.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 6, 2010)

It says they not doing limited editions???


----------



## Andelx (Sep 6, 2010)

Odd, I thought certain stores had already confirmed them?  Or were they EU only?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 6, 2010)

It doesn't matter if Minato's gonna be playable even without the limited edition for me.

But I'm curious about the unlocking secret scenes... added motivation to get a high rank. I never used to bother trying for high rankings, but just for those scenes, I might.


(Who knows, maybe there might be a sexy Konan scene. )


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm sure somebody with no time on there hands will go out of there way to record all the secret scenes and put them on youtube


----------



## Libax (Sep 6, 2010)

I think people are mixing up *Collectors-Edition* and *Limited-Edition*


----------



## Litho (Sep 6, 2010)

how many darned editions can there be


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> how many darned editions can there be



Two 

Collectors and non-Collectors. Either, you're getting the Collectors or ya' ain't.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought the head developer said all the pain paths were playable.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 6, 2010)

MS81 said:


> It says they not doing limited editions???



Limited=/=Collector


----------



## slickcat (Sep 6, 2010)

minatos speed had better be exaggerated and I hope 45 characters isnt a typo, because dont want to get my hopes up when theres only 42 character slots. For all we know we might have been shown the last character spot.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 6, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I thought the head developer said all the pain paths were playable.


I'm sure that was probably a translation mistake.


slickcat said:


> minatos speed had better be exaggerated and I hope 45 characters isn't a typo, because don't want to get my hopes up when there's only 42 character slots. For all we know we might have been shown the last character spot.


I think we were since it seems (I could be wrong) that Minato and Tobi were most likely revealed as the last characters. I've heard it being said it was 45 characters multiple times, but that could just miscommunication between a lot of people at different gaming conventions/events.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 6, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm sure that was probably a translation mistake.



Which one are you saying is the translation mistake? All pains playable?


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

Well i would only want to play as the Summoning Pain or Deva Path anyway


----------



## Rannic (Sep 6, 2010)

Deva was the was my favorite path so all them of not being playable isn't a big deal.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

Yea, im just fine with using them in combos, and he probably brings them all out for his ougi


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 6, 2010)

At 1:45 "you will be able to use all the pain characters"



Mabey they meant in combos using a single pain path i guess?


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

yea i suppose


----------



## slickcat (Sep 6, 2010)

all pain paths are incooperated into Tendou pain. Though I like deva the best, wanted Deva and summoning pain to be different, and I would have liked to play as ghost realm pain the one with the longest hair, his character design is badass. But I take whatever we are given I guess. I m just hoping 45 characters isnt a typo. Whenever devs say "more than " a certain Number, they never usually are rounded up. But eitherway I like the roster and I m glad the Minato is playable, If I had one wish it would be to kill fodder with a different battle system like accel 2 story mode, I actually liked doing that.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

Yea same here(except maybe for the fodder killing part)


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I thought the head developer said all the pain paths were playable.



Yeah, fuck that guy. 

Truthfully, I'm quite pleased by this. Now it opens the door for 5 more characters.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 6, 2010)

If only one/two of the paths are playable, that opens up some slots on the character select, doesn't it?


----------



## Rannic (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes it does, Hope the other three Hokages


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 6, 2010)

Kid Nagato, or Kimmi, please.

I'd enjoy Haku, they never did him justice is the older games.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 6, 2010)

slickcat said:


> all pain paths are incooperated into Tendou pain. Though I like deva the best, wanted Deva and summoning pain to be different, and I would have liked to play as ghost realm pain the one with the longest hair, his character design is badass. But I take whatever we are given I guess. I m just hoping 45 characters isnt a typo. Whenever devs say "more than " a certain Number, they never usually are rounded up. But eitherway I like the roster and I m glad the Minato is playable, If I had one wish it would be to kill fodder with a different battle system like accel 2 story mode, I actually liked doing that.



I'll be pissed if the 45 characters thing was a typo, since it got my hopes up for more characters that I want, like the Hokages. 

I'll actually love to have a mode that plays similarly to free battle, but with 1 VS 3 other characters. 

Accel 3 had that, but it wasn't that nice.
It'll be cool when the battle field is 3D.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 6, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I'll be pissed if the 45 characters thing was a typo, since it got my hopes up for more characters that I want, like the Hokages.
> 
> I'll actually love to have a mode that plays similarly to free battle, but with 1 VS 3 other characters.
> 
> ...



I second this statement especially 3v1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2010)

shouldn't be that hard.. add shodai, nidai, and sandaime...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 7, 2010)

I hope they add Guren, Crystal style ftw...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hell yea, that would kick ass!


----------



## Litho (Sep 7, 2010)

It's quite possible that there will be 2 Kabuto's. Think it was like that in the latest PSP game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 7, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> I hope they add Guren, Crystal style ftw...





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hell yea, that would kick ass!



I guess I'm not alone in wanting some filler characters as well.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2010)

i doubt any filler characters will be added it usually does not happen in the games


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> It's quite possible that there will be 2 Kabuto's. Think it was like that in the latest PSP game.



Yes there was Kabuto and Kabuto Possessed (Kabutomaru)

But there was also 3 Pains you could play as (Deva Path, Animal Path, and Asura path)


----------



## Litho (Sep 7, 2010)

In any case I don't want no goddamn filler characters taking up space.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 7, 2010)

Random said:


> Yes there was Kabuto and Kabuto Possessed (Kabutomaru)
> 
> But there was also 3 Pains you could play as (Deva Path, Animal Path, and Asura path)



Though none of them were fun to play, IMO.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 7, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> In any case I don't want no goddamn filler characters taking up space.



exactly, we should worry about more important key characters like the kages. if there will be any filler characters it should be the jinchuuriki.



aww yeah! full eight tailed beast!


----------



## Blatman (Sep 7, 2010)

Random said:


> Yes there was Kabuto and Kabuto Possessed (Kabutomaru)
> 
> But there was also 3 Pains you could play as (Deva Path, Animal Path, and Asura path)



Kabuchimaru sounds alot better imo . Kabuto is one of my favourite character's, hopefully CC2 do his moveset justice since he is actually pretty strong. Tbh if characters could be sorted out in tier's in this game Kabuto *should* be pretty high(Should be above the likes of Tsunade etc.)

Im so glad Tobi is comfirmed! He is being mastered man! Ps3 owners be aware online by my Tobi-ness! Wack a mole no jutsu!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 7, 2010)

Filler in my UNS2?  do not want!


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Though none of them were fun to play, IMO.



I like using Animal Path just because of his summons, but the other two are quite dull.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 7, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Filler in my UNS2?  do not want!



Yes, we do not want "FILLERS". Maybe in the future ;D

Why filler when we should get Uchiha Madara himself and others like the Hokages..

-LS-

EDIT: And why Lars? :S


----------



## Libax (Sep 7, 2010)

For all you getting ur hopes up to high, dont. 
We have probably seen all the characters who will be in this game


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2010)

Release date?


----------



## Libax (Sep 7, 2010)

oktober 15 i think


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 7, 2010)

hey can you guys get someone to translate this ? seems like a very good interview from what i could get from google trans


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

Yea, i got most of it in english, but the placing of the words is still wrong. But from what i can understand it is a good interveiw


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2010)

Can't wait to set up my ultimate fighting team. >3

Hinata, Bee and Kisame.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 7, 2010)

New pictures, it may be old.


 photo=6954 




I don't know if you guys seen these pictures before.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Can't wait to set up my ultimate fighting team. >3
> 
> Hinata, Bee and Kisame.



Neji, Itachi, Gai


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Whats the interview say? anything new?


----------



## Sesha (Sep 7, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> hey can you guys get someone to translate this ? seems like a very good interview from what i could get from google trans



Question 10 mentions Haku and Zabuza. I expect the answer includes some half-hearted excuse why characters that should have been added never were and why CC2 won't try any attempts at making up for that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Somebody said that question 9 is saying there is no ougi in awakening modes.
Which is gay


----------



## Libax (Sep 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Somebody said that question 9 is saying there is no ougi in awakening modes.
> Which is gay



That aint really a surprise, Lee and Gai going gates when doing ougi pretty much confirmed it.


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Somebody said that question 9 is saying there is no ougi in awakening modes.
> Which is gay



Yea, it looks like they're saying its because the awakening is so strong itself


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Libax said:


> That aint really a surprise, Lee and Gai going gates when doing ougi pretty much confirmed it.



In Ninja Storm 1 both Lee and Gai had ougis for awakening and non-awakening mode.



Random said:


> Yea, it looks like they're saying its because the awakening is so strong itself



Yea, i guess.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 7, 2010)

lame, I dislike the chakra around the characters when they awaken, It kind of blocks some of the move animations, I would prefer if the aura was reduced, and no ougi for awakenings suck, reeks of laziness on the devs part. So characters like kyuubi and CS2 sasuke wont have any ougi despite being separate characters. This also leads me to believe we might not be able to select awakenings separately as well because of the fact that ougi is missing and also sage naruto being a different character entirely is proof of it to me. But cant be too sure


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, i'm disappointed in this.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 7, 2010)

slickcat said:


> lame, I dislike the chakra around the characters when they awaken, It kind of blocks some of the move animations, I would prefer if the aura was reduced, and no ougi for awakenings suck, reeks of laziness on the devs part. So characters like kyuubi and CS2 sasuke wont have any ougi despite being separate characters. This also leads me to believe we might not be able to select awakenings separately as well because of the fact that ougi is missing and also sage naruto being a different character entirely is proof of it to me. But cant be too sure



I was thinking the same, but I guess they wanted put more characters so they limited the features that we were used to.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

slickcat said:


> This leads me to believe we might not be able to select awakenings separately



Yea, i hope you can still choose transformation awakening as your character.


slickcat said:


> sage naruto being a different character entirely is proof of it to me. But cant be too sure



Naruto Sage Mode could be a costume with its own awakening.


----------



## Libax (Sep 7, 2010)

> In Ninja Storm 1 both Lee and Gai had ougis for awakening and non-awakening mode.


 I know, i meant in the gamescom demo where Gai and Lee goes gates when doing ougi.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Libax said:


> I know, i meant in the gamescom demo where Gai and Lee goes gates when doing ougi.



Oh, i see.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought the lack of awakening ougis was confirmed awhile back? But re reading it makes me sad 

I suppose it could also have something to do with our health being reduced so drastically. A normal ougi followed by an awakened ougi would outright kill 2 tiers of health (save for a combo or two). I wish we actually got more health...since the part 2 fights are so much longer than part one. or at least the option to add more health. It seems counterproductive


----------



## slickcat (Sep 7, 2010)

damn playing as awakenings has always been cool, it will be sad to just use a character for only 30 seconds and not even see all they were capable of. I do hope for the best that the choices they took are the right ones, sometimes small changes most ppl and I bitch about end up being evolved in the sequels, only problem is right now I could use the extra characters.


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2010)

So how many ougis will be attributed to each character? Removing ougis in awakening mode is a really lame.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yea, but know that i think about it. Mabey they did it because there is multiple ougis.
Anyone have a better translation of the interview?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2010)

They ruined the game for me.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow wow wow, hold on.

We are getting a great game here, a lot better then most anime games out there.
The fighting animation itself is absolutely outstanding.

The way they treat online in this game is also a lot better then the other anime based games that get online at all.
It's actually getting stuff you normally see in a fighting game like Street Fighter. 

The trailers and videos even at a early stage are so appealing that people than never had any interest in the anime itself want to buy it. (a friend IRL is proof of that)
And said people will get a amazingly done story mode to introduce then to the show.

We are Very lucky to get a master piece game like this for our anime while most others are not that good.

And all i see are comments of fans getting butthurt because they are cutting a little on the specials, from overdoing it and being dragged out to more realistic and more flowing.

If you are getting this game just for the specials, then your getting it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Wow wow wow, hold on.
> 
> We are getting a great game here, a lot better then most anime games out there.
> The fighting animation itself is absolutely outstanding.
> ...



 I Agree...


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2010)

*Played the demo few times and overall it's reminds me of how the first Powerstone game played without the destructible environments*


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Wow wow wow, hold on.
> 
> We are getting a great game here, a lot better then most anime games out there.
> The fighting animation itself is absolutely outstanding.
> ...



I concur, your absolutely right

and awesome speech, it would have been epic if you added some inspirational music


----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Played the demo few times and overall it's reminds me of how the first Powerstone game played without the destructible environments*



How does it remind you of Powerstone?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 7, 2010)

I rather have Guren or Sora than fucking Lars, if he's not filler i don't know what is.


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

How is he filler? , he's not in the anime or any anime for that fact


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 7, 2010)

Random said:


> How is he filler? , he's not in the anime or any anime for that fact


He's not in the Narutoverse, my point was it would make more sense to add a filler character than Lars, but it is what it is so no point complaining.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 7, 2010)

I have nothing with the specials being shorter, infact even though i liked the exaggerated ones more, I still like the shorter ones, makes it feel like a jutsu rather than ougi, but my beef has always been with the small moveset, removal of aerial battles and also now we might not be able to play as awakened characters separately, which means alot mind you, because you awakened characters do alot more damage and you might not be able to see all they can do in one battle. I have no problem with the reduced health bar. But I feel ppl have their reasons for buying games. And some dont have the extra money to buy what they want, so it revolves around what features in the game that makes it accessible and worth the money well spent. Many ppl like to see many things added but because we are fans of the series, the game is there to portray something similar to the anime, hence people buy the game even if its not a proper fighting game and I m included but still I m getting the game when its cheaper not because I cant afford it, but because after playing storm 1, I know how I got bored of it immediately and even doubling the roster wont save the game because the moveset is limited,as well as online will depend on who can do Knj faster than the other as well as time grab enemies b4 setting animations, does not make it a balanced fighter. 
 I dont intend to upset ppl with my views of this game, but the reason I write is because I expect better from something that can be so great if done well. the fact that you have to select what powers you can use is a real joke to me, even if ppl are happy with it yet I digress. I m happy about the game as much as everyone but some of these infos we are getting arent helping my enthusiasm


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

I see


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Wow wow wow, hold on.
> 
> We are getting a great game here, a lot better then most anime games out there.
> The fighting animation itself is absolutely outstanding.
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> He's not in the Narutoverse, my point was it would make more sense to add a filler character than Lars, but it is what it is so no point complaining.



but he was created or designed by kishi while the filler are not they were created by animators.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 7, 2010)

kishimoto only designed the  of lars.


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> but he was created or designed by kishi while the filler are not they were created by animators.



Kishi designed the costume, not the character, that and the fact that Lars knows a move called Dynamic Entry(although not related to Guy's) are probably the only reasons he was put in this game


----------



## MS81 (Sep 7, 2010)

I hope we get a lot of DLC after the game done.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2010)

Random said:


> Kishi designed the costume, not the character, that and the fact that Lars knows a move called Dynamic Entry(although not related to Guy's) are probably the only reasons he was put in this game



still that is more then he has done on filler characters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

I still think Guren would have been a cool character in this game.


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

I want Kimimaro


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 7, 2010)

slickcat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's fine. I've been feeling the same way for awhile now. The cinematics/context-sensitive moments in this game are great, and CC2 has done a great job (or even better) on emulating the details of the anime. However I feel that after the PS2 UN games it's all been a bit downhill, the UNS games look great and we can fight in 3D arenas now, but we've lost a good number of characters we can select, we don't have destructible objects in the levels, environments that we can't at least partially interact with, and we can't choose what items to be equipped.

I appreciate CC2 trying to bring the series to current-gen platforms, but it sucks they had to do it at the cost of cutting out a few things that were available to us in previous games. What's even worse is that we've been stuck with the same modes we had ever since UN1. It's nothing but story mode, free-battle (online was expected for a fighting game nowadays so that doesn't count), and a gallery. No tag-team, survival, and/or tournament modes. We can still only change the timer, the handicap meter, and A.I. difficulty, we still can't even adjust our health bars.

It seems like with the UNS series of games CC2 is trying rise back to it's former glory in it's UN3/UN4 days since they're starting from scratch again, but that's just it. It took a while for me to come to a decision, but I think UNS2 is gonna be a good naruto game, but not a truly great game in general or enough to buy it at full price.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just human nature. Devs listen to fans' outcries and opinions, they try to make the game better, then the fans just go and find new "problems" to bitch about. Reminds of me spoiled brats. We keep getting whatever we want, we'll want more of it.


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Naruto Kekkei Genkai, then we will have all the characters in the naruto universe 

Disclaimer: Naruto Kekkei Genkai is a made up game and Random Inc. will not be held responsible for anyone foolish enough to believe it is not


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2010)

Guess we can't get everything.

But the lack of ougis in Awakening mode won't overshadow the overall epicness of this game.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm freaking loving this game as a whole, though I'm sure there will be cons, as there are with every game. But for me, this game is rocking my socks off and I can't wait till next month! I can't believe it's just a little over a month before it comes out. Woot!

Now we will soon be needing a Bleach game to cover that story lol. Off topic, I know, sorry.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2010)

Bleach sucks, they'll never make a good game for it.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gray said:


> Bleach sucks, they'll never make a good game for it.



I'm going to give you props from that sir bleach sucks.


----------



## Corran (Sep 7, 2010)

Gray said:


> Bleach sucks, they'll never make a good game for it.



Never played the Bleach DS games did you.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, didn't mean to create a shit storm lol. Chill guys, everyone has their own opinions. Just saying before anything pops off, it's just a series.

On another note... I wonder if they're going to show some Pain action. Some action that's longer than like 2 - 5 seconds...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gray said:


> Bleach sucks, they'll never make a good game for it.



Lol, Bleach. 



Empath Of Pain said:


> On another note... I wonder if they're going to show some Pain action. Some action that's longer than like 2 - 5 seconds...



Yea, same here.
Isn't there some game con coming up soon?
Mabey we will get some Pain vs Sage Mode Naruto action. Even if its just a single minute, that would kick ass.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Wow, didn't mean to create a shit storm lol. Chill guys, everyone has their own opinions. Just saying before anything pops off, it's just a series.
> 
> On another note... I wonder if they're going to show some Pain action. Some action that's longer than like 2 - 5 seconds...


Oh no, it's already been brought.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right?! I wanna see some Shinra Tensei, or some shit... lol.



Gray said:


> Oh no, it's already been brought.


I see.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I know right?! I wanna see some Shinra Tensei, or some shit... lol.



Chibaku Tensei and Shinra Tensei


----------



## Firaea (Sep 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Wow wow wow, hold on.
> 
> We are getting a great game here, a lot better then most anime games out there.
> The fighting animation itself is absolutely outstanding.
> ...



Well, pardon me for disagreeing when so many people agree, but this is just my humble opinion. 

Indeed, much of the game has proven to be completely impressive. 

Look at the massive scale of boss battles. Just look at how epic Kakuzu was in his fight against Naruto. Hell, it looked even more epic than the manga, which is something that cannot easily be said for adaptations like this.

Look at the character roster. We're presented with Susano'o Itachi, Sage Mode Jiraiya and previously unplayable characters like MS Sasuke, SM Naruto and even Killer Bee. Heck, there's even Minato. :amazed

It's really a fantastic game, even now, and I think most of us can agree with that.


However, that's no excuse, in my opinion, for slacking on certain aspects, especially important ones. 

One of my biggest problems with Accel 3 was the fact that most awakenings were not playable from start. It killed half the game for me, in fact, primarily because Sage Mode Jiraiya, my favourite character, was only available for 10 seconds and it wasn't very well done either.

Given, UNS2 has improved drastically compared to Accel 3. Better movesets? Check. Better graphics? Check. Better gameplay? Check. 30 second awakenings? Check.

I acknowledge how much work CC2 has put into UNS2. The story mode looks to be the best I've seen ever for a Naruto game.

Did they not say that they would not betray fan expectations? 


Let me refer back to the shortened Ougis. Some of us were displeased with it, though some of us actually preferred it. I originally belonged to the former and to some extent still do, but ultimately, I accepted it because they were still pretty lovely and fun to play - in fact, more realistic. Pros and cons, so both ways worked fine for me.

Considering that the work they need to put into making Ougis is already much less, how then can they explain the lack of Ougis in Awakening mode? 

I've never played Accel 2 because I didn't have the chance to own a PS2, but I watched the Ougis. Impressive and elaborate, although a little over-the-top. The realistic factor in UNS2's Ougis are lovely, actually.

But the thing is, most characters had 2 or 3 Ougis despite how elaborate each of those Ougis were, and the character roster in that game was huge as well.

On the other hand, the Ougis have been shortened in UNS2, and yet they're still cutting down on the number.


It's not about being butthurt.
We all want to get our money's worth when we buy a game, especially when it's a game we have high expectations for.
To be on this forum, we all, to some extent, possess a certain level of fandom for Naruto, in my opinion.

Some of us love Jiraiya like myself. Some love Itachi. Some love Hinata. And lots more.

Because we like Naruto, we hope that they'll do a good job. I don't really think it's wrong to want something from the game, and I don't think there's a 'wrong reason' for getting the game either.

We all have different perspectives of the game, and want it for different reasons.
I know some of us want it because of online. Some for the story mode, perhaps.

For me, really, the characters is one of the biggest factors, as well as the Awakenings.
In fact, once I've finished with the game, more often than not, I'd be playing the Awakenings, except it doesn't seem I'd be able to do that now.



Ultimately, what I can conclude is, CC2 has done a great job with UNS2. I give them as much credit as is due for the work they've put in, but unfortunately, it's going slightly further from how ideal it looked at first.

If Accel 2 was capable of making those kind of Ougis for every character, there's really little explanation/excuse they could give for doing it the way they are now. I refer not to the shortened Ougis, but their exclusion from Awakenings, which is perhaps the biggest blow to my anticipation.

That is not to, however, say that I am bashing the game or not going to get it because of this reason. I will still get the game to enjoy what it has to offer, because I, once again, acknowledge that it has its merits.

This is probably the first time I'm voicing out my opinions outrightly on this forum since I joined, but I mean no hostility. It is my humble opinion about the game, and of course, everyone else is free to disagree and have their own opinions.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, thats an epic post.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

No ougis in Awakenings? I can live with that.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Chibaku Tensei and Shinra Tensei


Definitely need to be seeing that. And TGS is going to get started soon this month, around the middle of the month I believe. And just in case you don't know what TGS is, it's the Tokyo Game Show lol.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 8, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> No ougis in Awakenings? I can live with that.


I'm sure there will be ougi's in awakenings. They just didn't put them in the demo.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 8, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I'm sure there will be ougi's in awakenings. They just didn't put them in the demo.



A new interview said that there would be no specials while in awakening because the awakening mode was already powerful enough.
But the translation was kinda ehh, so mabey we will still have them 



Empath Of Pain said:


> The Tokyo Game Show


yea, thats what was coming up.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 8, 2010)

When is TGS? Or is it over already?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> A new interview said that there would be no specials while in awakening because the awakening mode was already powerful enough.
> But the translation was kinda ehh, so mabey we will still have them
> 
> 
> yea, thats what was coming up.


The translation was hopefully just shit... lol



saiya-jin said:


> When is TGS? Or is it over already?


It starts on the 16th of this month.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 8, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> It starts on the 16th of this month.



Nice, not very far away.


----------



## sephirothxd (Sep 8, 2010)

**

I've beat the first game into the ground with 100% completion and basically just free battle daily against insane players which don't put up much of a challenge and to think the new ninja storm game is ONLINE!!!! and even the story mode looks like your playing the anime!!! if there are any people that are going to be playing an insane amount online add my PSN : sephirothxd

Which players are you most looking forward to using and why!? (Sage Naruto & Pain)
How insane is the level battle progression!?
ALL THE CONTROLS ARE THE SAME  WOOT WOOT!
If You played the original game which character(s) are your favorite and why?

I've mastered all of the old characters and even the down-loadable ones have yet 2 find a challenge here so maybe ill find some online ;D
-Sephiroth


----------



## sephirothxd (Sep 8, 2010)

I CANNOT WAIT TO PUT THIS GAME TO THE SWORD AHHHHHHH 
I HOPE THEY HAVE INCREASED THE BOT DIFFICULTY


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 8, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I'm freaking loving this game as a whole, though I'm sure there will be cons, as there are with every game. But for me, this game is rocking my socks off and I can't wait till next month! I can't believe it's just a little over a month before it comes out. Woot!
> 
> Now we will soon be needing a Bleach game to cover that story lol. Off topic, I know, sorry.



Exactly, I wish that we could get a Bleach game from CC2 like storm graphics.

Please CC2 try Bleach please.

Imagin the vesto lorde Ichigo by storm graphics, it will be the best thing in the world. :amazed


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 8, 2010)

Howbout a crossover? :ho


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 8, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Howbout a crossover? :ho



Why not ??!

4 Tails Kyuubi Naruto VS Vesto Lorde Ichigo. :ho

The ultimate destructive battle.


Oh and dont forget Hinata VS Orihime. 

The ultimate Boobs battle.


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2010)

Give me Jump Ultimate Superstars on HD consoles.....


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2010)

Klue said:


> So how many ougis will be attributed to each character? Removing ougis in awakening mode is a really lame.



Extremely lame.

That means no Ougi's for 4 Tails, 8 Tails, Curse Mark, Deidara bird form, Itachi Susano'o, Jiraya Sennin mode, etc.

This isn't like CC2 at all, they are cutting corners, is this cause it's multiplat? :/


----------



## Litho (Sep 8, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Howbout a crossover? :ho



How about no...

(Not trying to be mean.)


----------



## Andelx (Sep 8, 2010)

Just some random pictures, not that impressive find really.

Tell me if re-post.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 8, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Extremely lame.
> 
> That means no Ougi's for 4 Tails, 8 Tails, Curse Mark, Deidara bird form, Itachi Susano'o, Jiraya Sennin mode, etc.
> 
> This isn't like CC2 at all, they are cutting corners, is this cause it's multiplat? :/



It smells like a bloody multiplat cut. I'm not happy with that man. So isnt taka sasukes awakening Mangekyou? I'm sure his amaterasu looks like an ultimate jutsu? I hope this isnt true tbh but if it is, i blame the fact that its not ps3 exclusive.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 8, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> No, it's fine. I've been feeling the same way for awhile now. The cinematics/context-sensitive moments in this game are great, and CC2 has done a great job (or even better) on emulating the details of the anime. However I feel that after the PS2 UN games it's all been a bit downhill, the UNS games look great and we can fight in 3D arenas now, but we've lost a good number of characters we can select, we don't have destructible objects in the levels, environments that we can't at least partially interact with, and we can't choose what items to be equipped.
> 
> I appreciate CC2 trying to bring the series to current-gen platforms, but it sucks they had to do it at the cost of cutting out a few things that were available to us in previous games. What's even worse is that we've been stuck with the same modes we had ever since UN1. It's nothing but story mode, free-battle (online was expected for a fighting game nowadays so that doesn't count), and a gallery. No tag-team, survival, and/or tournament modes. We can still only change the timer, the handicap meter, and A.I. difficulty, we still can't even adjust our health bars.
> 
> It seems like with the UNS series of games CC2 is trying rise back to it's former glory in it's UN3/UN4 days since they're starting from scratch again, but that's just it. It took a while for me to come to a decision, but I think UNS2 is gonna be a good naruto game, but not a truly great game in general or enough to buy it at full price.



Someone who sees the way I see things, Thanx. Theres a developer, I forget his name, who encourages fans to nag about what they want because its what they are spending their money on. And If fans or ppl dont feel entirely sure about a game they shouldnt even purchase it because when ppl purchase a half assed product, the devs will keep making new ones for the same ppl to buy. Its great we have an anime game for Naruto that spans 3D but compared to accel series its a let down. And while this game will look amazing and awesome when you dont have it, when you have it you might understand what I mean, because its a feeling I m used to when I purchase games that look so nice in trailers and then when you have it, it just eats dust. 
 I dont think the devs are listening to our plees about this game, right from narutimatte series the options have always been the same, no series of modes for ppl to play if they wanted to, they just have a vs mode where you select your opponent. Anyways I have made my point and will refrain from writting huge posts because I feel some of your understand already and just want to get the game as a fan despite its flaws, but I m the type who analyzes what I buy to a fault so I dont buy stuff I cant replay. All games I have I still replay them because I know trailers are temporary and gameplay videos. The question is can you play this game again with the one pattern gameplay. The wii series of Naruto seems better in construction and movelist and people who are new to this series will discard this O combo system very fast. I know a few.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 8, 2010)

requesting something,  in return: rep

i'm looking for a high(er) quality pic, without lifebars/HUD (subtitles can still be visible, doesn't matter) of this screenshot i took from a youtube vid

bigger resolution is preferred but the same resolution or a slightly smaller one is acceptable, too!



i'll rep anyone who gets me this five times, for a total of 12000-ish+ rep
or you can ask me to do anything else like make a set or something
as long as i get my hands on this pic it's all good


----------



## Super Naruto (Sep 8, 2010)

Game continues to look less and less impressive all the time, whether its just games are being made simpler or ive had enough of Naruto games where the only combo consists of O times infinity! It could just be that its made simpler because its going multi-platform, to a console that caters to kid's mainly... a console that basically destroyed the 13th installment of FF because of this.

Meh, ill pick this game up in a bargain sale some point in the future.


----------



## Kyōraku (Sep 8, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> requesting something,  in return: rep
> 
> i'm looking for a high(er) quality pic, without lifebars/HUD (subtitles can still be visible, doesn't matter) of this screenshot i took from a youtube vid
> 
> ...



I could cut out the life bars and stuff, but part of Naruto's head will be cut as well (where the life bars are). Do you mind that? I need a rep 


EDIT : Can it be from the anime?


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 8, 2010)

demo was hmmm, nothing different than the first game


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 8, 2010)

世界に痛みを said:


> I could cut out the life bars and stuff, but part of Naruto's head will be cut as well (where the life bars are). Do you mind that? I need a rep
> 
> 
> EDIT : Can it be from the anime?


i can do that too but i want to keep those parts
nope, looking for the game one here, sorry mang

pity i can't find a vid without the lifebars in it  i'd love to get my hands on a new avatar of naruto going kyuubi on kakashi in the demo
maybe when the game's released over here i could try doing something but  can lifebars be disabled or moved in the options menu?

 cockblocked by bars, i feel like a prisoner


----------



## Kyōraku (Sep 8, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> i can do that too but i want to keep those parts
> nope, looking for the game one here, sorry mang
> 
> pity i can't find a vid without the lifebars in it  i'd love to get my hands on a new avatar of naruto going kyuubi on kakashi in the demo
> ...



Ah, i don't think anyone posted a vid without a lifebars (if possible)

Here are 3 i made, even tho not what you want. I made em before i read yar comment, so yeah.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 8, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> i can do that too but i want to keep those parts
> nope, looking for the game one here, sorry mang
> 
> pity i can't find a vid without the lifebars in it  i'd love to get my hands on a new avatar of naruto going kyuubi on kakashi in the demo
> ...



Some of the in game parts didn't have bars if it was included in a trailer.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 8, 2010)

Even though there is no ougi in awakening, they still have awakening jutsu so i guess its just as good.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG i get mad when i see noobs complain about this game. To all the trolls GTFO if you hate the game, just don't post your nubish opinion on this thread cuz we don't care if you suck at the game and such.

To those who are interested, a group of guys who have played NUNS have figure out so many different ways of creating new combos. These guys are amazing, these guys are advance level. 

Most of the trolls play at basic level, thats why they suck and complain about every damn thing. When i say basic level check out the NUNS videos on youtube.


When i say advance level of fighting it's all about 67 hit unblockable combos. I myself am at the point where i can say am advance level.
We will have a site up when NUNS 2 has been release. A combo/justu site for players who want to step up their gameplay.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 8, 2010)

True there is a lot of people who might not be able to figure out how to add depth, so i hope there are plenty of _advanced_ players on the 360 version of the game.
_(and if there isn't very many good players on 360)_
I will probly end up getting this game for both consoles as soon as i get ranked #1 on 360 leaderboards.
_(Video is really hard to see.)_


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 yea most my friends who are better than me are getting the 360 version so watch out =P. Oh i forgot how are you doing man?


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm getting it on 360, but i suck at most video games so I'll probably get pwnd


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 8, 2010)

Ps3 Pwner here.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 8, 2010)

Xbox


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 8, 2010)

PS3  for the win


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

Wii ftw



It doesnt really matter to me since i have all three


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 8, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> AK47SUKI 187 yea most my friends who are better than me are getting the 360 version so watch out =P



Nice, can't wait to see them around.
Tell them to Bring it on. :ho


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 8, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't speak for everyone who doesn't like the game, but I'm a fan who's simply willing to voice my concerns for it. I never said it was gonna be a bad game, but I do feel that CC2's past work on the Ultimate Ninja series is better. While know I there will be differences because of the UNS games being played from a 3D perspective, there has been nothing done to show that this series has benefited from it's transition. Certain elements that was on the PS2 games would've worked better if carried over into the new PS3/360 games, but were sadly left behind.

That's not to say I won't be buying the game because I will, but I'll buy it at a lower price (and it won't be used) while supporting the developers. I only hope CC2 can get better at the development process for these games as they go forward, and come up with some interesting ways to expand on what previous games have done and some things they haven't.


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by BuRNiCe44
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I said i might not be good at it, not that i didnt like it. I'm not complaining about the game. I love this game and i plan on getting and playing it whether i suck at it or not.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 8, 2010)

the lack of an awakening ougi isn't a big prob with me especially if we are getting such a boost from the transformation. really i still play NuNS very often and its still fun (granted its only when its on insane and with the handicap completely over. Cutting down round time is next on my list) so i'll be getting storm 2 asap and enjoying the increased character roster and such.

and as i said before i'm maining Konan  

*Spoiler*: __ 



and if she actually hurts madara tomorrow and everyone is like ZOMFG KONAN IS SO COOL!! You all will know I loved her before she was cool


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll fight any ps3 owner here and good luck for those who fight me you'll need


----------



## MS81 (Sep 8, 2010)

360 and PS3 for me, cause most my pals getting on PS3.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 8, 2010)

Im getting this PS3 Only, don't have 360. By the way you guys getting normal
version or the collector one with Minato and some bonus in it?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 8, 2010)

Collector edition isn't worth it.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope                       .


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 8, 2010)

Since people are on the PS3/360 subject, the tournament's still on right? I don't think Echo's updated the PS3 roster.


----------



## Klue (Sep 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Collector edition isn't worth it.



Bull Shit! It's collectors.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Since people are on the PS3/360 subject, the tournament's still on right? I don't think Echo's updated the PS3 roster.



There is a new thread i think.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

Dat 360


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah That's true theres nothing special with the collector one, plus I prefer
unlocking Minato myself by playing the game. If there was DLC char on it or
things only unlock by getting that I would buy otherwhise no...


----------



## Bloo (Sep 8, 2010)

Who's going to get it for the XBOX 360? I want to know my prey before I dominate challenge them.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm getting it on the 360.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 8, 2010)

Just played the demo and quite liked it (when I was expecting to dislike it), I'm impressed  Baring in mind that I've not played a Naruto full game ever 

I'll give it a rental when it comes out


----------



## Bloo (Sep 8, 2010)

Gray said:


> I'm getting it on the 360.


Prepared to be owned young padawan


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 8, 2010)

360 Ranked #1 Here.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Will see about that


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

Nobody will be able to stop my 360 button mashing powers


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Prepared to be owned young padawan


You don't even register. 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 360 Ranked #1 Here.


Second in line.



Random said:


> Nobody will be able to stop my 360 button mashing powers


You'll die first.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 8, 2010)

You are all already dead


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 8, 2010)

You guys seem to forget that I will be maining my waifu Ten-Ten on the 360 version


----------



## Bloo (Sep 8, 2010)

I will own all of you. I can't wait to own you guys, and *ANYONE *who uses Lars will be executed *IMMEDIATELY*.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 8, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I will own all of you. I can't wait to own you guys, and *ANYONE *who uses Lars will be executed *IMMEDIATELY*.



To bad you don't have PS3, I might I have to steal my bro 360 so I can play all of you.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 8, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> To bad you don't have PS3, I might I have to steal my bro 360 so I can play all of you.


Aww, I am still going to get the PS3 one later, so that I can own the rest of you


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 8, 2010)

Il be waiting for you to own you


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 9, 2010)

So much owning talk on this thread if i was a slave i'd stay away from this game.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Is the collectors edition avaliable in the U.S.? from what i've seen Japan and the UK can get it but idk about U.S.

oh and ps3  I look forward to all the confident competition. May you all bow before the papercuts! Now i must pick minions


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 9, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I will own all of you. I can't wait to own you guys, and *ANYONE *who uses Lars will be executed *IMMEDIATELY*.



I'll be sure to main Lars just for you.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 9, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Aww, I am still going to get the PS3 one later, so that I can own the rest of you



rich bastard


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Lets talk game plans folks ! Do any of you have any yet in terms of a desired team build? Defensive and Offensive positions and such? For Example:

Main: Konan - I plan on maining Konan because (besides the fact shes freakin awesome) 

     From the trailer we saw she will be an elusive fighting type similar to Itachi in storm 1 or Kurenai from NA2. Their taijutsu is just awesome because it incorporates the use of signature talents to create irregular combos (ie: Itachi using his incredible bushins or Kurenai using genjutsu to turn into flower pedals in mid combat). Konan seems to do the same with her paper. Is this vital to actual gameplay? for me yes, i have to get into the character's style to really play them and the elusive/feigning type is my favorite! Konan also seems to have ranged capabilities to use along with her close range. Hopefully her awakening is the paper wings and she'll fly like Deidara and Gaara.

Support: This is harder because the way support works in this game is different than the previous installments. Do certain characters make better defenses? not too sure, the only thing i've seen is a scan of Minato literally holding a guard for Naruto against an opponent.

 If thats all defense entails, i'll probably use an offensive character and a balanced character and just skip the defense step all together. In which case i'll probably pick some form of the Sauce for offensive (preferably a very fast melee range...so Hebi?) if not then Itachi...cuz...well its Itachi! And I'm  feelin Gaara for the balanced character, hopefully his suppport is mid range and i'll just take up the long range part. 

I know its hard since we dont have the game, but it's cool to think up some ideas. So let me hear you stompage team plans


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 9, 2010)

Humm now that you talk about that, with what Ive seen so far think my team plan is like this:

Main: (Hinata, Neji, Rock Lee *-* 8 gates *-*) Cause im more of a Taijutsu/Close range
style. Plus I love the Hyuga clan with their Byakugan 

Support: As for support im going for long range offensive and Defense that will help my
close range fighting style. So guessing Shikamaru (long range) and Neji Kaiten (Deffense) !
**Maybe il also main Shikamaru love him**


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm going to Main Jiraiya, Hinata, or Killer Bee I haven't decided yet 

Not sure on support characters because I usually like to pick my support characters after I see all the ninjutsus and taijutsu techniques they are aloud to use. In the first game I use to use Shikamaru and Ino. I'd use Ino for jutsu and Shikamaru for taijutsu for the explosive tag at the end that use to catch everyone off guard. 

But yeah.... from what I remember anyone with fireball Jutsu is usually a good choice, or gai or lee are always good support choices as well.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

The Hyuugas were definitely a strong choice in the games (which i liked because they seems so underrated in the manga). The chakra depletion from their awakening was also a huge plus as well as their tendency to (at least in my experience) fill up the storm gauge faster than most save for Lee, Gai, or CS2 Sasuke

And yea fireball was a great go to for support. I usually just mained Itachi and kept Sakon + good melee around to work with fireball/shunshin combos. 

I wonder if a support has to be the defensive type to take an ougi for you. It definitely seems like an important feature.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 9, 2010)

Though it disappoints me to not be able to main SM Jiraiya, I'd be maining base Jiraiya. 

Simply because he's my favourite character, nothing more.


A few others would be Minato, SM Naruto and perhaps Kakashi.

Don't really intend to play support, so I haven't thought about it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yea, i hope you can start initially as Sage Mode Jiraiya.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 9, 2010)

So maining Kankuro, and i will fuck you guys up, guaranteed


----------



## Litho (Sep 9, 2010)

Pain, Sasori, Itachi, Gaara, Kabuto, Zetsu (if he's in), Sai, Suigetsu

Pretty much these. Don't know who i'll main or what teams i'll make.


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2010)

Ino.

She was epic in part 1, and I'll hoping for more of the same in part 2.


----------



## Libax (Sep 9, 2010)

Prepare for sum mad blitzing skillz :ho, im maining Minato.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 9, 2010)

My proper Main will definately be Tobi, then the likes of Naruto,Sasuke(in all forms they have), Killerbee,Itachi,Deidara,Pain and Kakashi will be mained so i have characters for online and to counter other characters online.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure who I'm going to main. All of Akatsuki looks really tempting. 

Kakashi and Kakuzu maybe, but I'll have no idea until I play the game.


----------



## destinator (Sep 9, 2010)

Some new screens and character art, nothing special


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 9, 2010)

Same shit we seen over and over again


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 9, 2010)

destinator said:


> Some new screens and character art, nothing special



Cool, a couple new screens of Sasori Boss Fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Lamesauce.


----------



## Kinsaki (Sep 9, 2010)

My main is probably going to be Deidara, Sasori, Kankuro, or Gaara because I like mid to long range fighters. My supports are going to be Neji and Itachi. I'll use Neji whenever the opponent closes the space between us and I'll use Itachi's Fireball Jutsu to buy time and to keep the distance between me and the enemy.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 9, 2010)

Sasuke, Kakuzu, and mainly Hinata. I really want to try the chakra denial game. Was trying in UNS with Neji, pretty good feeling when you get your opponents chakra to zero and you can abuse them with full combos they can't knj.


----------



## valerian (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll be maining Neji, Jiraiya, Kakuzu, Deidara and Sasori.


----------



## Random (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll probably main Gaara and Hidan, dont know who else yet


----------



## Kinsaki (Sep 9, 2010)

Moondoggie said:


> Sasuke, Kakuzu, and mainly Hinata. I really want to try the chakra denial game. Was trying in UNS with Neji, pretty good feeling when you get your opponents chakra to zero and you can abuse them with full combos they can't knj.



Lol ur strategy is part of the reason I came up with mine. My cousin always used neji or kisame to drain my chakra, and after that it was pretty much game over. So I use a strategy were the opponent and I always have some distance between us.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Use Lee, he doesn't need Chakra.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 9, 2010)

If I don't main Tenten, It'll probably be Naruto, Tobi, or Lee.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 9, 2010)

Neji, Itachi Gai 

I'm going to mess you up with Jūken, Genjutsu, Taijutsu.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 9, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'll be sure to main Lars just for you.


Justice will be served. By owning you with tenten, which will put Lars in his place.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll go with some Itachi, some Hidan, some Pain, some Lars.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad to see so much love for Tenten. I should be maining her too but the one video of her gameplay hasn't been too impressive. Hopefully things aren't that bad. LOL

If not, I'm looking forward to Neji, Shikarmar u,Hidan, Hinata and maybe Konan. Ino didn't look too impressive in that same vid with Tenten... if she was closer to her Storm 1 incarnation then yeah, I'd use her more too.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 9, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'll go with some Itachi, some Hidan, some Pain, some *Lars*.


You want me to die too?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 10, 2010)

New pics.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 10, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Glad to see so much love for Tenten. I should be maining her too but the one video of her gameplay hasn't been too impressive. Hopefully things aren't that bad. LOL
> 
> If not, I'm looking forward to Neji, Shikarmar u,Hidan, Hinata and maybe Konan. Ino didn't look too impressive in that same vid with Tenten... if she was closer to her Storm 1 incarnation then yeah, I'd use her more too.



Oops I forgot about Gaara and Temari.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 10, 2010)

I didn't realize how much black people love Naruto. That probably sounds bad, but, I've realized it. A group of black kids will come in, and will be like "You got dat Naruto jawn? Shit is hot!" and start telling me all about their favorite characters. I love it.


Don't neg for racism, I'm just a white boy in bloom


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I didn't realize how much black people love Naruto. That probably sounds bad, but, I've realized it. A group of black kids will come in, and will be like "You got dat Naruto jawn? Shit is hot!" and start telling me all about their favorite characters. I love it.
> 
> 
> Don't neg for racism, I'm just a white boy in bloom



Am black what you talking about fool, just kidding am not offended by your post but yes am a hard core naruto fan an i'm black. Every black guy read an watch AMV/mangas we experience everything! 

Lol anyway imma make itachi my main.


----------



## Ripcat (Sep 10, 2010)

The Demo is available on xbox live, finished playing it and its pretty awesome cant wait to get it.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 10, 2010)

Pain, Sasuke and possibly Sasori here.


----------



## Random (Sep 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I didn't realize how much black people love Naruto. That probably sounds bad, but, I've realized it. A group of black kids will come in, and will be like "You got dat Naruto jawn? Shit is hot!" and start telling me all about their favorite characters. I love it.
> 
> 
> Don't neg for racism, I'm just a white boy in bloom



That surprised me too, and I'm black. I just dont act like a typical black guy


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 10, 2010)

Where did you guys preorder from?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 10, 2010)

You can pre-order from:

-Play-Asia
-Amazon
-EBgames/Gamespot  

Thats the main ones I use .


----------



## Cash (Sep 10, 2010)

Random said:


> That surprised me too, and I'm black. I just dont act like a typical black guy



I'm black and a couple more of my black friends will be playing this game on LIVE. We love Naruto and play the latest psp game against each other all the time. Also play UNS at school everyday along with street fighter.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 10, 2010)

I always order at amazon. I still don't see the limited edition on there though. Is it confirmed that it'll only be for EU? I don't want to preorder my copy now if it's coming out for US as well.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 10, 2010)

A black friend of mine also loves Naruto, go figure.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 10, 2010)

Random said:


> That surprised me too, and I'm black. I just dont act like a typical black guy


Neither do I, and I get get tons of shit for it too, there's only about 4 legit black guys in my school.

Fucking annoying.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasuke and Tobi, Itachi maybe (?) that's it really, well maybe Gaara too.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 10, 2010)

Here a new video from the official web site of Storm 2, it's a short one showing Naruto vs Kakuzu boss fight. For those that don't want to be spoil do not watch, here is the link:


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Here a new video from the official web site of Storm 2, it's a short one showing Naruto vs Kakuzu boss fight. For those that don't want to be spoil do not watch, here is the link:



Thanks. The Naruto/Kakuzu fight in the Anime was awesome, but this just completely blows it out of the water.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2010)

i will probably just naruto, jiriaya, bee and pain


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 10, 2010)

Did anyone ever get a full translation of that recent interview?


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 10, 2010)

From the question asked earlier, I pre-ordered from Gamestop.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 11, 2010)

i ordered from amazon. I have a student account so i got free release day arrival  

and 187 I don't think anyone has   i'd like to know whats on it


----------



## Firaea (Sep 11, 2010)

Reckon there's any scan from WSJ this week?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 11, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Reckon there's any scan from WSJ this week?



There is a new blog but i don't think it says anything about a new scan.

_Book Award "visual book" is out of school colors! !
Good luck is in check.



Well, what is really great.
Moreover, full volume! !

As expected, "V Jump Editorial," There is a superb realization'm just fails to stand out! !

The visuals in this book, first released in "two Narutimettosutomu" Check the video creator capped ahead of "Dr. Masashi Kishimoto" has been excited on the comments from the feedback! !

In addition, TV anime "NARUTO-Naruto Shippuuden" coach, "he 登 Date Isamu" comments on comments are received from grateful! !

I miss you ... this is! !

』[Book awards are subject to availability.
If a reservation is not yet, thank you as soon as possible! !



Later, the official website has been updated.
I put a video, I became pretty cool! !_


----------



## neverlandvictim (Sep 11, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> From the question asked earlier, I pre-ordered from Gamestop.



 Fucking Gamestop.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 11, 2010)

Pre-ordered from a local store.

I should really check updates more often, but I tend to skip them until the game comes.

I'm gonna play with Tobi, Akatsuki Sasuke, Suigetsu, Pain and Sage Mode Naruto/Jiriaya until the end of time.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2010)

gamestop for me.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 11, 2010)

Tobi vs minato confirm!!!!!!!



Epic shit!!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 11, 2010)

AIphaInferno said:


> Tobi vs minato confirm!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Epic shit!!



Been posted a few days ago. 

I still jizz whenever I see that scan though. I'm gonna play that match up to death.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 11, 2010)

^We need serious Tobi (i.e Madara) so that I can do a Konan VS Madara match-up and Minato VS Tobi.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 11, 2010)

But damn am sold with this game, Minato for the win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2010)

Thought it was something new.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 11, 2010)

I am disappoint.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 11, 2010)

Is there any improvements that you guys hope to see in UNS2 as far actual fighting goes? 

Also, what issues did you have with UNS1?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 11, 2010)

Nope, I'm not expecting anything more other then Ninja Storm 1 with online and TS Characters.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 11, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> Fucking Gamestop.



Meh, they haven't failed me yet, and they're a bike ride away. So it's all good.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Nope, I'm not expecting anything more other then Ninja Storm 1 with online and TS Characters.



- and toned down ougis. 


Oh wait, that sucks.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 11, 2010)

Klue said:


> - and toned down ougis.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, that sucks.



-Awakening Ougis and Awakenings playable from beginning. Oh wait, in before shitstorm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Is there any improvements that you guys hope to see in UNS2 as far actual fighting goes?
> 
> Also, what issues did you have with UNS1?



Stated my piece on everything wrong with Storm 1 already.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 11, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> -Awakening Ougis and Awakenings playable from beginning. Oh wait, in before shitstorm.



Also Haku and Zabuza, they weren't in the first one either.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 12, 2010)

a bunch of new videos posted from some new event... Deidara awakening and ougi is bad ass!!


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 12, 2010)

It seems Team Ougis are in *-* the video showing it is here (Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi) 
it happens at 2:05 so skip to there to see it or enjoy the whole fight  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt28JKY--9c[/YOUTUBE]

Gameplay of Deidara vs Kisame Fight:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNGjDaGsafg[/YOUTUBE]  

Deidara vs Deidara ( More Deidara gameplay ^^) :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmzR4odA-Yw[/YOUTUBE]

Now for the ending a Rock Lee beast gameplay (love him) :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkZx6YP44s4[/YOUTUBE]  

These videos come from a french video game convention in Paris, were recorded by
people there so it's not best quality but its good anyways x)


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2010)

Deidara's awakening looks beast.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 12, 2010)

Damn that team ougi was epic.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 12, 2010)

lol at the dude in the first vid that went "oooooaaaahhhhh"

team ougis seem beast  i wonder if it's just for a certain selection of characters or for random characters because if so, i. love. it <333


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol, Lee just beat down 4TK. .
Everytime i see new gameplay videos it just reminds me how much i *don't* have this game.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 12, 2010)

this shit makes me so depressed whenever i play UN1


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 12, 2010)

Finally some Dei footage...although the quality is too bad to really see what's going on.  I'm surprised to see them give him punches and kicks, but then again in the data book his physical stats (ie. Taijutsu, Speed, and strength) are actually pretty good.  So, it's reasonable to think he could throw a good punch.  

I hope you can play as him, as well as the other Akatsuki members, without the cloak.


----------



## valerian (Sep 12, 2010)

Deidara looks awesome.


----------



## kenji1104 (Sep 12, 2010)

Isn't there any Sasuke and Akatsuki Sasuke gameplay footage?

I'm getting mine on my PS3, will be seeing those who have a PSN account in their PS3! I'll look forward fighting you guys!


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 12, 2010)

Gray said:


> Deidara's awakening looks beast.


A giant fucking clay beast!!



Milkshake said:


> this shit makes me so depressed whenever i play UN1


 I'd be depressed if I still played Ultimate Ninja 1 too...



Wormodragon said:


> -Awakening Ougis and Awakenings playable from beginning. Oh wait, in before shitstorm.


All I want is an extra health bar or 2 and custom soundtrack (PS3), is that too much ask for? Aside from those, most of the past complaints I've had for the UNS series are things I hoped to see resolved before CC2 finishes up the series.



Sephiroth said:


> Stated my piece on everything wrong with Storm 1 already.


Could you show your previous post on the subject? It's been awhile since I've seen it.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Sep 12, 2010)

kenji1104 said:


> I'm getting mine on my PS3, will be seeing those who have a PSN account in their PS3! I'll look forward fighting you guys!



Add ShinryuAbyss, if you need a rival xD


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 12, 2010)

Team ougis! EPIC!!!!  Can't wait to see how Team Guy's would turn out!


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 12, 2010)

From what i've seen from the team ougi's i can conclude the following:

*1:* They are quite awesome. 

*2:* You have to fill the support bar twice to activate it. (not sure yet, it's hard to see in the video)

*3:* The ougi itself is made up of 3 "rounds". Each round has a character specific animation. It is generally build up like this.
*Round 1:* Flashy combo/jutsu > launch.
*Round 2:* Air combo/jutsu(?) > launch down.
*Round 3: *Close up ougi startup animation > selected ougi.   

*4:* From how it looks it's likely that random teams can do team ougi's. If there's are specific team ougi's for a specific teams is not known yet.

How the team ougi works for a 2 man squad (one selected support character with 2 options) is unknown at this point.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 12, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> All I want is an extra health bar or 2 and custom soundtrack (PS3), is that too much ask for? Aside from those, most of the past complaints I've had for the UNS series are things I hoped to see resolved before CC2 finishes up the series.



It's reasonable to ask for improvements, but there'll always be people who think that doing so is akin to being a hater. 




What's with all the bandwidth exceeded anyway? 



And Deidara looks pretty cool.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 12, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I'd be depressed if I still played Ultimate Ninja 1 too...
> 
> 
> All I want is an extra health bar or 2 and custom soundtrack (PS3), is that too much ask for? Aside from those, most of the past complaints I've had for the UNS series are things I hoped to see resolved before CC2 finishes up the series.



Erm... Why'd we be depressed? The recent weeks of anticipation of Storm 2 has sent me back to playing Storm 1 and realising how many more combos and other cool stuffI can do with Tenten, Gaara, Ino, Temari, Itachi and Neji! These days I keep using a team consisting of Tenten, Ino and Gaara to 'train' in a way. I think playing Storm 1 helps ease the pain of waiting for Storm 2 to drop and it's a good way of reliving those awesome (and perhaps even new) moments of Storm 1 when it first came. I'd be lying of I won't play Storm 2 like come October but I'd keep Storm 1 and play it now and then. LOL

I wish for the same things as you. I think cutting down on the health bars don't make much sense. And I really hope CC2 balances the game properly. It's quite unfair for some characters to have awesome killer Awakening modes while others like most of the females don't seem to have any to counter.


----------



## Maxi (Sep 12, 2010)

Played the demo and yes it looks as awesome as everyone's been saying in this thread. 

It's nice to see that they have kept many things basic but only have improved what needed improvement (online mode, more boss-fights etc.). i'm especially glad that they are on-par with the manga.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2010)

gotta getz now, because of team ougis!!!


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 12, 2010)

I didn't like the demo. It was too short and u couldn't pick your own character.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2010)

MS81 said:


> gamestop for me.



same for me i just finished paying it. i had been paying 10 dollars every other week


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I didn't like the demo. It was too short and u couldn't pick your own character.


It was expected.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 12, 2010)

Didara's awakening look awesome and easy to spam with. Heck Deidara in general looks easy to spam with. I wonder how Deidara's, Kankuro's, and Killer Bee's awakening will work against each other in the same match and at the same time. The team ougi was pretty cool. Anyone knows where I can watch the Naruto vs Lee and Naruto vs Neji? B/c for some reason they were removed by the user.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 12, 2010)

I got $20 left on my order I 'm paying that tomorrow.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Sep 12, 2010)

I had mine fully paid since the end of July xD


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 12, 2010)

Ahh fuck, the lee video got deleted. Did anyone save it, by any chance? The team ougi was badass too.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 12, 2010)

Lee vs Naruto and Naruto vs Neji videos were removed, so heres a new video from same
Paris Tournament, theres Sasuke vs Sasuke(too much of him x_x) and Round 2 
Neji vs Sasuke! For Rock Lee not any new I guess .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwyKfdUq46k[/YOUTUBE] 

For those interested in what the commentator says, basically that this is the Final
match of the Tournament there and that the winner will receive the Collector edition
of the game of Storm 2. Would have loved to be there to try to win that 
(I speak french so that why I understand x)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll admit i lol'd when Kakashi made his Suiryudan no jutsu and before Naruto could even get a word in Sakura was throwing him


----------



## Cash (Sep 12, 2010)

yuuuup. it was awesome. Cant wait to take this online. 

How does story mode work in this game? Do I get a chance to go through some kind of filler with Bee?


----------



## Bloo (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm probably going to order mine soon. Where did you guys order yours from?


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 12, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I'm probably going to order mine soon. Where did you guys order yours from?


I ordered mine from gamestop


----------



## Rannic (Sep 12, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I'm probably going to order mine soon. Where did you guys order yours from?



Gamestop is the best place.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2010)

Ordering is for losers.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazon release day delivery FTW. 

_(are the smiley things messing up or is it just me?)_


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2010)

Reserving > Walk Ins.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> _(are the smiley things messing up or is it just me?)_


It's everyone.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 13, 2010)

Dang, games usually arrive in my country only about 1~3 days after NA's release date, which means I've to get it late.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 13, 2010)

Maxi said:


> Played the demo and yes it looks as awesome as everyone's been saying in this thread.
> 
> It's nice to see that they have kept many things basic but only have improved what needed improvement (online mode, more boss-fights etc.). i'm especially glad that they are on-par with the manga.


The game isn't on-par with the manga.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 13, 2010)

It's even better.


----------



## Libax (Sep 13, 2010)

I just thought about something and thats the replacement jutsus, in the Gamescon trailer we saw Itachi turning into crows when replacing and in the last storm game Kisame turned into water. However I was really hoping that Kakashi would get this  when replacing but it kinda looks like we wont be getting that :/ , I just really hope that Jiraiya and Minato gets something creative and awesome when replacing, I dont know the Kawarimi no jutsu just looks unprofessional


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

Its either going to be log or speed most likely.



Libax said:


> I dont know the Kawarimi no jutsu just looks unprofessional



Yea, i know what you mean. 
Thats what i thought when i saw Kakuzu do it.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 13, 2010)

In Accel 3, Minato had speedblitz in place of Kawarimi, that is, he disappeared into a flash of yellow, which was pretty cool.

I hope Jiraiya gets something nice too, but I'm not sure what he'd have.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

Probly;
Normal Jiraiya --> Log
Sage Mode Jiraiya --> Speed.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> It's reasonable to ask for improvements, but there'll always be people who think that doing so is akin to being a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's true, every game has it's share of fanboys. But outside of those few areas I think UNS2 is moving the series in the right direction (they just move a bit further).


Red Raptor said:


> Erm... Why'd we be depressed? The recent weeks of anticipation of Storm 2 has sent me back to playing Storm 1 and realising how many more combos and other cool stuffI can do with Tenten, Gaara, Ino, Temari, Itachi and Neji! These days I keep using a team consisting of Tenten, Ino and Gaara to 'train' in a way. I think playing Storm 1 helps ease the pain of waiting for Storm 2 to drop and it's a good way of reliving those awesome (and perhaps even new) moments of Storm 1 when it first came. I'd be lying of I won't play Storm 2 like come October but I'd keep Storm 1 and play it now and then. LOL
> 
> I wish for the same things as you. I think cutting down on the health bars don't make much sense. And I really hope CC2 balances the game properly. It's quite unfair for some characters to have awesome killer Awakening modes while others like most of the females don't seem to have any to counter.


Dude I was joking, you said UN1 not UNS1. Though people use alternate lettering when referring to the game (NUNS/UNS/NS), when most people uses 'UN' on here I always think they're referring to the original PS2 games.


Klue said:


> Reserving > Walk Ins.


Depends on the demand and current supply of said game. If the demand isn't that big and the supply isn't small, then I feel fine about walking in a store at at a moment's notice to buy the game I want.


Libax said:


> I just thought about something and thats the replacement jutsus, in the Gamescon trailer we saw Itachi turning into crows when replacing and in the last storm game Kisame turned into water. However I was really hoping that Kakashi would get this  when replacing but it kinda looks like we wont be getting that :/ , I just really hope that Jiraiya and Minato gets something creative and awesome when replacing, I dont know the Kawarimi no jutsu just looks unprofessional


Usually CC2 does get replacement-specific on certain characters who deserve it, so I don't think that's something to be worried about. What you're talking about with Kakashi was a lighting-clone (not a KnJ) since he was hiding under some rubble waiting, ahead of time, to plan a counterattack. The technique took quite a bit of charkra to use, and damages the opponent so it wouldn't be in the game unless it was counter-type jutsu.


----------



## Libax (Sep 13, 2010)

> Usually CC2 does get replacement-specific on certain characters who deserve it, so I don't think that's something to be worried about. What you're talking about with Kakashi was a lighting-clone (not a KnJ) since he was hiding under some rubble waiting, ahead of time, to plan a counterattack. The technique took quite a bit of charkra to use, and damages the opponent so it wouldn't be in the game unless it was counter-type jutsu.


 But Itachi and Kisame's "replacement jutsus" are both bunshins (I think), and they could have done kakashi turning into electricity when replacing without damaging or stunning the opponent. But whatever no biggie, lets just hope they've done something cool for them other characters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yea, Kakashi Lighting Clone would be badass.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm starting to think it's really unlikely that we'll be able to start as awakenings - C4 Deidara vs Hachibi or Salamander Kankuro vs Chou Baika Chouji just seems so unlikely...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sure it would be a strange move to allow that with the given awakenings in this game, but that would be awesome if the option came through and i would gladly accept the challenge.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 13, 2010)

Question 1: Pain, does all 6 of them play as 1 or can you play as all 6 of them or maybe 3 seperatly like we could on Accel3?

Question 2: Can we turn of the support characters?

Question 3: Sasuke in Akatsuki outfit is confirmed, but do we get his other outfit under the cloak without the cloak on?

thanks in advance ;D

-LS-


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 13, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Question 1: Pain, does all 6 of them play as 1 or can you play as all 6 of them or maybe 3 seperatly like we could on Accel3?


Only Deva realm is selectable, the rest are integrated in his combo's and jutsu's. 



> Question 2: Can we turn of the support characters?


Yes.


> Question 3: Sasuke in Akatsuki outfit is confirmed, but do we get his other outfit under the cloak without the cloak on?


That uncertain , but it's possible.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 13, 2010)

> Only Deva realm is selectable, the rest are integrated in his combo's and jutsu's.


I was afraid of that, why not make every one of them selectable seperatly and make combos for them too... I can think of the Pain who uses summons to battle, sending summons that appears from nowhere. Play more like Kankuro with his puppets ;P



> Yes.


That's nice ;D



> That uncertain , but it's possible.


I hope that we will get it because I love that outfit more than the first one we saw him when he was hanging around Orochimaru ;P

Thanks ;D

-LS-


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 13, 2010)

Libax said:


> But Itachi and Kisame's "replacement jutsus" are both bunshins (I think), and they could have done kakashi turning into electricity when replacing without damaging or stunning the opponent. But whatever no biggie, lets just hope they've done something cool for them other characters.


Itachi and Kisame are characters who are one of those select few, just like Gaara, Rock Lee, and a few others. Kakashi's lightning-clone was a special one, seeing as it's not something he can do very often in the series itself (again, it takes quite a bit of chakra). Him doing it as a mere KnJ wouldn't make any sense in the game, and him not harming an opponent with it wouldn't be right. 

Like I said, if the lightning-clone was a jutsu that activated when hit, then I could see it working in-game.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Sure it would be a strange move to allow that with the given awakenings in this game, but that would be awesome if the option came through and i would gladly accept the challenge.


I wish there was a select number of options you could choose before a match, like Super Smash Bros. where you choose what items were available for each player or if you could choose an all-awakening match between you and your opponent. I always thought CC2 would something like that for it's past PS2/PSP games, but sadly they never did.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Sasuke in Akatsuki outfit is confirmed, but do we get his other outfit under the cloak without the cloak on?



Sasuke has like 6 costumes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder if they will all have something different gameplay wise.


----------



## Libax (Sep 13, 2010)

> Itachi and Kisame are characters who are one of those select few, just like Gaara, Rock Lee, and a few others. Kakashi's lightning-clone was a special one, seeing as it's not something he can do very often in the series itself (again, it takes quite a bit of chakra). Him doing it as a mere KnJ wouldn't make any sense in the game, and him not harming an opponent with it wouldn't be right.
> 
> Like I said, if the lightning-clone was a jutsu that activated when hit, then I could see it working in-game.


If they did it for Kisame and Itachi then why not Kakashi, that reasoning my friend doesen't make any sense, however like I said before no biggie, I just thought that if they had done that, it would have shown how much work they put into the details, not that they haven't done that already (Itachi, Gaara, Kisame, and maybe some other characters).

And they could had done the Raitonbunshin (?) without damaging or stunning like Itachis replacement doesen't trap the opponent in an genjutsu rest of the match.
And about the chakra part, Kawarimi in this game already takes alot of chakra, so the technique taking alot of chakra really isen't an excuse.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm kind of glad the awakenings probably won't be available from the start. Don't get me wrong, I'd accept the challenge...but that would kind of defeat the purpose of them being so short when you don't choose from the beginning.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> That would kind of defeat the purpose of them being so short when you don't choose from the beginning.



So are you saying that you don't want short awakenings to be defeated because them being short is a good thing?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2010)

Deidara on a bird for the entire match would be pretty insane, think about it, I'm sure there will be other Awakenings that if they lasted the whole match, you'd _never_ win.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol, that would be pretty insane.

*EDIT:* Then again, thats an Awakening and not a Transformation Awakening.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Ya that does makes sense, im thinking that this time there won't be
awakenings at the start of a battle and they also made the awakenings 
longer in this game than in Storm 1,


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think awakening are longer in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't see how anyone can counter Itachi's Susano'o Awakening Mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it confirmed playable yet?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2010)

No, it's not.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Is it confirmed playable yet?


I heard it was, it was on the list that I found. And it seems playable from the screenshots.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I don't see how anyone can counter Itachi's Susano'o Awakening Mode.


Keep backing up, it depends if it can move or not.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 13, 2010)

Gray said:


> Keep backing up, it depends if it can move or not.


It probably has some range attacks, there is probably going to be movement but much slower movement which will be it's weakness.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh man, Deidara looks great.

Dat Awakening.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 13, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I heard it was, it was on the list that I found. And it seems playable from the screenshots.


That's actually from the boss battle.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 13, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That's actually from the boss battle.


It's been announced as a playable technique.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 13, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> I don't see how anyone can counter Itachi's Susano'o Awakening Mode.



What about Killer Bees.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 13, 2010)

I still think there's a chance some awakenings will be playable from the beginning.  Lee and Gai's gates were only temporary in Storm 1, but it still let you pick them from the start, in which case they did actually last the whole match.  I think those, as well as Sasuke's CS2 and Naruto's Kyuubi and maybe a few others, will be playable from the beginning for the whole match.  

I do not think Deidara's or Bee's will be playable from the beginning.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yea, i say transformations and gates playable from start of match.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 13, 2010)

It would be really cool, but I don't think the stages are big enough.

If they are selectable I do understand why they haven't been given an ougi; that would make it a lot fairer - and yes being slower would be essential to balance


----------



## Si Style (Sep 13, 2010)

I think people will forgive the double post...

6TK confirmed


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> It probably has some range attacks, there is probably going to be movement but much slower movement which will be it's weakness.


I doubt it, I hope certain moves can bust through it.

Deidara better have C0 as a move.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 13, 2010)

KN6 woot!!!!!!, KN6 for the win.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2010)

Si Style said:


> I think people will forgive the double post...
> 
> 6TK confirmed



yeah it does look like it will be in the game. that is the scan i was expecting wonder if it will be sage narutos awakening. this will probable what can be used against susanno.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 13, 2010)

Si Style said:


> I think people will forgive the double post...
> 
> 6TK confirmed



Epic shit. Definitely will be SM Naruto's awakening.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 13, 2010)

That image makes it seems like KN6 will be a cinematic-only thing. Maybe the whole Pain vs. KN6 fight will be one big QTE-battle.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool, that would be beasty if we got to play as Kn6


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2010)

KN6 is like the same as KN4, just with a skeleton, and more OP.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 13, 2010)

Even if its the same he looks badass with that skeleton 6TK scan made my day,
this game is getting better and better with all those news near release date


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Oh man, Deidara looks great.
> 
> Dat Awakening.


yup he does.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So are you saying that you don't want short awakenings to be defeated because them being short is a good thing?



Sorry, I'm saying that I would rather you not be able to choose them from the beginning of the match because it wouldn't make sense to choose a regular character and have a 30-second awakening mode when you can just pick it from the beginning and keep it the whole match.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2010)

KN6, fuck yeah. I knew datform would make the cut.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2010)

Si Style said:


> I think people will forgive the double post...
> 
> 6TK confirmed



Yes, i knew it!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 13, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't like these giant awakenings?  I think they'll slow down the battles and be quite boring to fight against, but maybe I'll be wrong.  

I'd rather Dei's just be him riding on a bird, and the C2 Dragon be incorporated into an ougi or special.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 13, 2010)

All we need now is KN8.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 13, 2010)

AIphaInferno said:


> All we need now is KN8.


Won't happen, it barely did anything, and is too large to even make combat for.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2010)

KN8 would be fun to pound into the ground.

But not to use.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 13, 2010)

^Pretty Much         .


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Won't happen, it barely did anything, and is too large to even make combat for.



but it would be great to have go against bee


----------



## Jaga (Sep 13, 2010)

Si Style said:


> I think people will forgive the double post...
> 
> 6TK confirmed



6TK confirmed, but not playable confirmed


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 13, 2010)

It still isnt confirmed that he is not playable, but only that he is in cutscene/QTE 
so theres still hope that he may be playable ^^


----------



## Jaga (Sep 14, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> It still isnt confirmed that he is not playable, but only that he is in cutscene/QTE
> so theres still hope that he may be playable ^^



i dont think he will be playable since there are already 3 versions of naruto. unless Sage Naruto is a separate character and then the 6-tails would be his awakening.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2010)

cool kn6 is in it!!!


----------



## slickcat (Sep 14, 2010)

my guess is that any awakening that doesnt have chakra aura MIGHT be selectable at startup, though the lack of ougis somewhat twats this. probably transformations mostly, compared to character improvements( deidaras on his C2, flying swallow mode for asuma, and hinatas twin lion fists) might not be selectable.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 14, 2010)

I do remember that in accel 3 the 4 tails mode was selectable.
An if you picked him from the start that he was way less powerfull then if you transformed in it.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 14, 2010)

Gray said:


> Deidara on a bird for the entire match would be pretty insane, think about it, I'm sure there will be other Awakenings that if they lasted the whole match, you'd _never_ win.



I guess so, but the least I'd ask for is for Awakenings like 4tk and especially SM Jiraiya to be playable.  
I'm a Jiraiya fanboy and I want to play as his SM straight off. 



Si Style said:


> I think people will forgive the double post...
> 
> 6TK confirmed



Wow, awesome! Even though there's no confirmation that it's playable, I think it would make sense for 6tk to be playable if it's in the story mode; else it seems so pointless and CC2 would probably have a huge load of fanrage to tank.

I won't mind 6tk playing almost the same as 4tk; it's way cooler anyway. 



slickcat said:


> my guess is that any awakening that doesnt have chakra aura MIGHT be selectable at startup, though the lack of ougis somewhat twats this. probably transformations mostly, compared to character improvements( deidaras on his C2, flying swallow mode for asuma, and hinatas twin lion fists) might not be selectable.



I'd rather they do it on a character-by-character basis rather than going 'ALL awakenings have no Ougis', actually.
And therefore, some Awakenings ought to be playable; the transformation ones in particular. 

I, for one, cannot figure out how the hell they're gonna make SM Jiraiya fun to play with without an Ougi, considering each character uses only one Jutsu.

Senpo: Goemon. (Bath of Boiling Oil)
Cho Oodama Rasengan.
Senpo: Kebari Senbon. (Hair Needle Barrage)
Magen Gamarinsho (Toad Song Genjutsu)

+12391273912739 other Jutsus.


Cho Oodama Rasengan is SM Jiraiya's signature move, so it HAS to be there. And if he only has one Jutsu for the game... that's it!? No way an un-versatile SM Jiraiya would prove to be fun.

I really wonder how they intend to work him out, and I have high expectations since he's my favourite character. Previously before Ougis were nerfed, I really hoped that his Ougi would be the Toad Song which I personally found extremely epic, but right now, it seems pretty impossible. But oh well, I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2010)

Jaga said:


> i dont think he will be playable since there are already 3 versions of naruto. unless Sage Naruto is a separate character and then the 6-tails would be his awakening.


i believe Sage Naruto is a separate character,the same goes for Akatsuki Sasuke.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2010)

I think they are just Alt-Costumes.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 14, 2010)

No akatsuki sasuke is definitely standalone, his combo animation in the akatsuki trailer is different from the Hebi sasuke, I know this because I ve seen all sasukes variation of combos from the videos of the last game event in germany(too many sasuke fans).


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 14, 2010)

Played the demo. Pretty nice actually if you put away the fact that your assist is Suckra.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2010)

Alright, i need Sage Mode gameplay.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 14, 2010)

And don't forget some Killer Bee gameplay too


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Sep 14, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> What about Killer Bees.



Probably not.


----------



## Klue (Sep 14, 2010)

slickcat said:


> No akatsuki sasuke is definitely standalone, his combo animation in the akatsuki trailer is different from the Hebi sasuke, I know this because I ve seen all sasukes variation of combos from the videos of the last game event in germany(too many sasuke fans).



Okay, you were fapping to Sasuke vids - no need to lie.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

I need Minato/Tobi vids.

Maybe we'll get a Minato vs Kyuubi boss battle.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 14, 2010)

@Gray: There aren't any. Only scans.

And doubt it, unless it's like the final thing you can unlock by gaining a shit load of points.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 14, 2010)

Must. Play. As. KN6.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 14, 2010)

KN6 vs Minato sounds like it be a good fight.I'll try that out.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> @Gray: There aren't any. Only scans.
> 
> And doubt it, unless it's like the final thing you can unlock by gaining a shit load of points.


Don't kill my dreams.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2010)

Just preordered my copy. Should have it on day 1.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 15, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just preordered my copy. Should have it on day 1.



Oh yeah, it's getting close, I'm gonna have to pre-order.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 15, 2010)

IIRC, TGS starts tomorrow or something, right? Hope we'll get some sweet new information.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 15, 2010)

I just want some KB gameplay


----------



## Random (Sep 15, 2010)

I need money, I might have to wait awhile to get this game


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2010)

Random said:


> I need money, I might have to wait awhile to get this game



Sucks to be you dude.


----------



## destinator (Sep 15, 2010)

New blog update: 

Summary
- game at TGS
- TGS version will have 18 playable characters
- for the first time you will be able to see the opening movie of the game
- after TGS a new PV will be made which will be about 6 minutes


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 15, 2010)

What the hell is a "TGS"?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yay, Up coming Tokyo Game Show! 
I thought we already saw the opening of the game in that one video, or was that something else?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 15, 2010)

destinator said:


> New blog update:
> 
> Summary
> - game at TGS
> ...



Is 18 the same as the previous demo, or is it more?
If it's more, JIRAIYA PLEASE. 

Can't wait to see the new videos.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 15, 2010)

destinator said:


> New blog update:
> 
> Summary
> - game at TGS
> ...



Awesome, oh and PV? 

I wonder what the opening movie is going to look like.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 15, 2010)

I think we've caught a glimpse of the opening video before, with Sakura screaming Naruto and Naruto appearing in Sage Mode before Pain. The story apparently starts out there and cuts back to Naruto's initial return to Konoha. I'm not sure if there's more since they're claiming it's the first time we'll see it...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea, i remember they showed the game intro and then they started to play the main campaign for a bit.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 15, 2010)

Random said:


> I need money, I might have to wait awhile to get this game


Aww I'm sorry


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Sep 15, 2010)

I just realized this comes out on the same day as New Vegas. Curse you oh cruel fate! 

Guess I'm pre-ordering two games pretty soon.


----------



## EvanNJames (Sep 15, 2010)

I played the demo. Kakashi kicked my ass.


And then I kicked his ass. 



What's great about this game is the transition in environment levels. The interactive scenes/gaming ain't bad, either.

But I quickly got bored by the repetitive use of abilities, in both Naruto, Sakura (especially Sakura), and Kakashi's case. Of course, I expect actual game play to incorporate awarded techniques, where the demo didn't.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 15, 2010)

Kakashi is a nub.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 15, 2010)

Pre-Ordered mine.
Can't wait to beat all of you with Lars's Machine Gun.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 15, 2010)

Lars will be obliterated under the weight of Tobi's god like abilities.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Pre-Ordered mine.
> Can't wait to beat all of you with Lars's Machine Gun.


So you want to die too?


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 15, 2010)

IN UNS, there were other techniques you could get by buying them with coins in game or finding them around the village - I'm hope they keep that aspect.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 15, 2010)

What kind of techniques?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nah, jk; screw Lars.



Milkshake said:


> IN UNS, there were other techniques you could get by buying them with coins in game or finding them around the village - I'm hope they keep that aspect.



Oh god, I hope you're not talking about scroll collecting.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGvkAmO1GUQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice some Kiba gameplay with Akamaru and wow Kiba killed it ! Sasuke got owned x)


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 15, 2010)

lol that was horrible who ever played that will be owned when i get this game. I wanted to see Kibas ultimate  but oh well.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Oh god, I hope you're not talking about scroll collecting.



 Hell naw. I hated that shit 

I mean, there were red dots on the maps and you'd find a box or something, and inside you'd find new moves for various characters. That's what I meant.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol, oh


----------



## Firaea (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmm, nothing from the TGS yet?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought it was on the 20th or something.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I thought it was on the 20th or something.



Checked the official website.

16th - 17th : business day. (not sure what it means by business)
18th - 19th : public day. 

If anything, perhaps we're only getting them on the 18th when it's open to the public.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mabey a Naruto fan will sneak a camera to the business day.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2010)

Only a month away at this point.


----------



## destinator (Sep 16, 2010)

CC2 event trailer (old)

This is the same trailer that was posted a week or two ago from that CC2 event, this time just not filmed but from a direct (yet VERY low quality source...).

You've seen it already and its very low quality so be prepared .


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 16, 2010)

Some good quality video's of gameplay for Temari, Hinata, Tenten, Rock Lee.
Thats some really cool char to show, mostly for Temari and Tenten 

(It's from the official site):


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 16, 2010)

Somebody said they confirmed Konohamaru as the last character at TGS this morning.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 16, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Some good quality video's of gameplay for Temari, Hinata, Tenten, Rock Lee.
> Thats some really cool char to show, mostly for Temari and Tenten
> 
> (It's from the official site):



They didn't let TenTen do more then just trowing stuff? 
That's no way to show her of!	

But i'm quite pleased with the other 2 vids. 
Hinata ownage is the best kind of ownage.	

And it looks like that her jutsu is really safe, i like were this is going.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 16, 2010)

Gray said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGvkAmO1GUQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


Damn these people sucked.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 16, 2010)

I hate Kiba's awakening.

I was expecting that huge ass dog.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 16, 2010)

Gray said:


> I hate Kiba's awakening.
> 
> I was expecting that huge ass dog.


Most awakenings will be lame and cheap like in the first one.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> And it looks like that her jutsu is really safe, i like were this is going.



Yea, looks pretty broken.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 16, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Most awakenings will be lame and cheap like in the first one.



I don't even know what most of the characters in NUNS 1 awakening does. 

Gaara is an example, what the hell does his awakening do in NUNS 1?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 16, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Some good quality video's of gameplay for Temari, Hinata, Tenten, Rock Lee.
> Thats some really cool char to show, mostly for Temari and Tenten
> 
> (It's from the official site):


Damn! 8 gate Lee is so much faster. Hinata kicked ass and her ultimate was awesome. Ohh and Tenten sucks.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 16, 2010)

Tenten's attacks are real disappointing. Really, she was such a beast last game too


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 16, 2010)

Her whole thing is throwing stuff.
What was everyone expecting?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

omg gated Lee looks kinda broken 
He's faster than Itachi was in UNS awesome move set too


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 16, 2010)

As a Tenten fan, I should be peeved that her moveset has been changed so much from Storm 1. However, looking at the vid, I can understand why the producers of the game wanted to make her less beastly and make her more like her manga and anime persona - as a long range projectile thrower. I still think there are some other things we will discover when we play the game itself (hopefully more weapons and explosive kunais especially) so I'm keeping my disappointment at bay first. I just hope we are able to select jutsus/ ougis cos her spiked bomb jutsu seems quite weak (and her gigantic bomb ougi seems hard to connect), although there's a lot of potential for laying traps. Hey I guess if she's really less beastly here than Storm 1 (her combos were CRAZY) it makes her a more challenging character for us to learn to use effectively right? 

Wanna play Temari as well!


----------



## Rannic (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess that why we can't play in awakened form, Gated Lee is broken as hell. His chakra dash is basically teleporting behind you.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 16, 2010)

lee in gate form seems to be even faster then he was in the first game he will be hard  to deal with.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah not only do characters' ougi times seem uneven, but so does their effectiveness when it comes to their awakenings.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 17, 2010)

TENTEN WAS TONED DOWN BECAUSE THE DEVELOPERS KNEW YOU PUSSIES COULDN'T HAND HER GAR HAX SKILLZ <3


That's my girl


----------



## Rannic (Sep 17, 2010)

She was way better in the first one they should have just kept her moveset from that one.


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> TENTEN WAS TONED DOWN BECAUSE THE DEVELOPERS KNEW YOU PUSSIES COULDN'T HAND HER GAR HAX SKILLZ <3
> 
> 
> That's my girl



lol fodder got owned.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder why they get such awful players to showcase the game.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Somebody said they confirmed Konohamaru as the last character at TGS this morning.



O.O Really he is gonna be the last char? It's the one I didn't expec forgot about him xD
But if he gets Rasengan, Sexy Jutsu, plus some nice combos, it's cool I aprove .
(But would have prefer an Anko, Kimimaro, Hokage's....)


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I wonder why they get such awful players to showcase the game.



Exactly! But maybe player 1 was the same, weaker player because he/she didn't seem to know what he/she was doing with Tenten/ Naruto/ Temari.

Was actually wondering whether if you choose a different ougi (IF that is selectable at all) the character will play differently. The Tenten in this video seems to play differently from the first video we saw (where she was using broad swords predominantly as close range weapons and wasn't throwing any weapons out of her giant scroll at all). Well just a thought.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 17, 2010)

And I really wanted to see her grab. Wondering whether there would be chains. LOL


----------



## Firaea (Sep 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Somebody said they confirmed Konohamaru as the last character at TGS this morning.



I certainly hope it's a prank.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 17, 2010)

First TGS video.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zK1LT_gCss[/YOUTUBE]

The 3 new video's.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6JNkOFkstI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40YAy_czHNk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcH0MsOXw_A&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy shit, Lee is fast as hell, got behind her from the other side of the map.

I might main him.


----------



## destinator (Sep 17, 2010)

Deidara Boss fight was added to the site


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> Deidara Boss fight was added to the site



I can't find it.


----------



## destinator (Sep 17, 2010)

Most likely game opening


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 17, 2010)

Dat Tobi thumps up. 

Ohh, and the rest was also pretty epic.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh Shit! :ho

At 1 min; Tobi Awakening = Serious Business Mode?

And chibaku tensei at the end?


----------



## Valakrie (Sep 17, 2010)

So...does this mean Madara is confirmed to probably be Tobi's awakening? Can't wait to see that trailer in higher quality and with sound!


----------



## Firaea (Sep 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> Most likely game opening



Holy shit epic trailer, I must say, short though it was. If only that video was viewable from a direct source with the sound and all. But seriously, the cutscenes are EXTREMELY GORGEOUS. 

Hell, I might find myself replaying this game's story mode, unlike in Storm 1 when I couldn't wait to just leave the story mode behind.e

1. Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan at 0:53.
2. More epic action from Itachi's Susano'o at 0:59. 
3. Serious Tobi (i.e Madara) pretty much confirmed at 1:04 since he reveals the Sharingan without acting goofy. 
4. Brief appearance of Konan the angel at 1:05.
5. FINALLY JIRAIYA FOOTAGE!!  

Quite a lot at that! Pleased Jiraiya fanboy is pleased. 

About 10 seconds, from 1:06 onwards! 

Footage of Gamaken VS Animal Realm.
And Jiraiya used Katon! It looks like Dai Endan to me, but I'm not entirely sure.

Best of all, there was a short preview of Jiraiya's Magen Gamarinsho at 1:16! I've been hoping for it to be in Jiraiya's arsenal, and although it still seems bleak that this move will be in his actual character, at the very least, I can see it in story mode, which is a consolation I guess.

And at 1:16~1:17, the Six Paths of Pain as they first appeared against Jiraiya. Epic. I'm glad they didn't spoil his death yet. That scene was my favourite in the manga and anime, and I'm really anticipating its recreation in the game.

And then there's some Sasuke VS Killer Bee. 


And finally... NARUTO VS PAIN! It looks pretty damn epic with all the summons and stuff.

1:30 further confirms 6-tailed Naruto in story mode - and it looks pretty damn epic.

Chibaku Tensei at 1:31.

Can't ask for a better trailer than this.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 17, 2010)

AWESOME Opening ! I now want a gif of Tobi Thumbs Up xD. Seems Madara
is tjere, at least we saw him serious in that opening with the Sharingan *o*


----------



## me2004 (Sep 17, 2010)

I hope serious Tobi is confirmed by this trailer, that would make my day.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 17, 2010)

I hope there is a Valley of Clouds and Lightning stage for Killer Bee fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Madara better have a good voice.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hope there is a Valley of Clouds and Lightning stage for Killer Bee fight.



It didnt look like there was one did it? In that trailer it looked like they were fighting in an arena that looked alot like an arena in storm 1 but i cant remember where it is. This trailer owned all! Cant wait for Tobi's Mangekyo awakening. His combos should be crazy with him time warping everywhere! Mained!


----------



## jdbzkh (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't wait to play out Naruto vs Pain. pek


----------



## Random (Sep 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> Most likely game opening



Epicawesomeness


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 17, 2010)

Better version of the opening ;D



-LS-


----------



## Bloo (Sep 17, 2010)

Gray said:


> Madara better have a good voice.


Damn I didn't think of that. 
Anyways the Itachi - Susano'o part was epic. 

EDIT: Preordering my copy now.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 17, 2010)

Aw shit, it just gets better. It seemed like in one glimpse, we got to play Sasuke in storymode? Idk. it was too short to tell.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 17, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Aw shit, it just gets better. It seemed like in one glimpse, we got to play Sasuke in storymode? Idk. it was too short to tell.



It's been confirmed that you will be able to play as Sasuke in story mode if I'm not mistaken ;P you are talking'bout when Sasuke walks closer to the Uchiha Temple right? it looks like from his story part ;D

-LS-


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 17, 2010)

The trailer was just freaking SICK!!! You can't get much better than that. Sorry for being lazy and not reading the past few pages, but are Zabuza and Haku in?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2010)

cool opening!!!

1:09 you can see Sasuke's MS


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2010)

any gameplay for killer bee yet?


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2010)

ino is always such a bad ass in these games


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 17, 2010)

Bad Ass INO ! Im gonna love to play as her *-* 

Tobi Approve !


----------



## Gabe (Sep 17, 2010)

the video was epic especially at the end with naruto vs pain. wonder if naruto will fight the summoning first hand to hand and trow the rhino in the air. also the frogs vs pains summonings was awesome wonder if the summoning are controllable. looked awesome also the killer bee part.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow opening looks EPIC though kinda short... hope there really is a 6 minute version of it!!!!

Ino looks badass! Compared to the first video we saw of her, this is definitely much more decent! Kinda weird that she gets the explosive kunai and not Tenten though. In any way, looking at this brings me hope that the other characters' gameplay should be more balanced than we'd thought 

Really can't wait for October to arrive! OMG


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 17, 2010)

omg Ino, gotta watch 

EDIT: eh, her ougi is pretty plain :/ As plain as Tenten's, really. I was expecting more but I like how they made her look all pretty and delicate by making her kick instead of hit, in contrast to Sakura. Kinda of like a ballerina.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 17, 2010)

Milkshake: I agree about Ino's ougi but at least her normal jutsu is good. Tenten's spiked bombs... really don't seem to be doing anything much. Keeping fingers crossed for selectable ougis/ jutsus and more combos actually... the two vids we saw of Tenten didn't seem to have good players using her. We haven't seen her grabs, and it was like either throwing weapons from a distance or close-ranged swords.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol, mind transfer jutsu.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope that was the jutsu and not the grab? OMG just really cannot wait for the game to drop like RIGHT NOW! *rushes off to play Storm 1*


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea, we really didn't get to see many of tenten's combos [one on one] and more of her long-distance shots. I suppose she'll be better in that regard.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 18, 2010)

Milkshake: Can you imagine her grab is the chain thing she did in the movie? LOL that'd be beastly. Actually if that was an ougi that would be good too. Or Soushoryuu. LOL I wanna see explosive kunais from her scroll dammit. Wonder why they are not doing that


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess them having 40 characters and all, they really need to limit the Rookies who were considerably a lot better in UN1 due to the fact that well, there were only like 15 characters max . In comparison to the Akatsuki, I guess some characters are too minor to have any real adjustments. that, and we barely see the rookies or how they've truly evolved skills-wise even in the manga, so what are they suppose to do? I do think they could make up better techniques though. Not even these techniques are based off of the Un1 ones.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2010)

Remember in the full version were gonna have multiple ougi to choose.
Ino will probably have 2 or 3 different ones


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 18, 2010)

Yagami: has that been confirmed? I only read somewhere that this was true for some characters. Hopefully you are right. I really want Tenten to have something else from that spiked bomb jutsu/ spiked ball ougi.... if the spiked bomb showed the kunai flying out and hitting the opponent after explosion, then yeah it'd be darn cool! (like the anime... OMG)


----------



## Firaea (Sep 18, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Yagami: has that been confirmed? I only read somewhere that this was true for some characters. Hopefully you are right. I really want Tenten to have something else from that spiked bomb jutsu/ spiked ball ougi.... if the spiked bomb showed the kunai flying out and hitting the opponent after explosion, then yeah it'd be darn cool! (like the anime... OMG)



It's been shown for Naruto who had Kyuubi Rasengan and Fuuton Rasenshuriken, but for other characters, it's as yet unsure, and judging from how CC2 seems to be cutting down on the Ougi aspect, I'm doubtful that all characters will have multiple Ougis, but of course, there's still hope. 

I think, at the very least, some of the major ones will have multiple Ougis.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 18, 2010)

are we getting a scan this week ?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Remember in the full version were gonna have multiple ougi to choose.
> Ino will probably have 2 or 3 different ones



Let's hope bro!!!


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 18, 2010)

This game is a beast. I hope someday they'll make a Bleach game similar to this. It'd be awesome.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2010)

Hinata, for me.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 18, 2010)

ThreeDaysGrace said:


> This game is a beast. I hope someday they'll make a Bleach game similar to this. It'd be awesome.



yes they need to. they should make one at the end of the series so they can make a perfect game, not a repeat like dbz does.


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 18, 2010)

Jaga said:


> yes they need to. they should make one at the end of the series so they can make a perfect game, not a repeat like dbz does.



Oh well, they'd never stop doing stuff like that. Money is money. But I do agree, however. Even just one game, but it has to be at least more than good.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 18, 2010)

The new videos are awesome. I noticed some of the players (whoever played Hinata in some of um) weren't as fail this time around and were able to demo better combos and even the backwards chakra dash. (To date i think that player and someone who was using Gaara are the only ones to reverse chakra dash yet...its a good skill and it looks nice, different for each character. I like how Gaara turns into sand to do his)


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 18, 2010)

Never knew Ino went full commando


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 18, 2010)

A little over a month left, feels good...


----------



## Firaea (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure when I'll be getting this.

I'm getting TFU2 before this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

Storm 1 was better then TFU though.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2010)

Hell no, man.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

If you say so.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 18, 2010)

Where's One Piece Ultimate Pirate Storm when you need it?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Where's One Piece Ultimate Pirate Storm when you need it?



It's on the Wii.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Storm 1 was better then TFU though.



I definately agree. Based on longevity definately.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Where's One Piece Ultimate Pirate Storm when you need it?


Never to be made.



Blatman said:


> I definately agree. Based on longevity definately.


You people sicken me.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 18, 2010)

Common people, outside of the fact that were fans of the show UNS 1 was just descent.
So it wasn't really good to people who don't watch it.

TFU however was an overall better game, enjoyable for fans of Star Wars _*and*_ everyone outside the fanbase.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It's on the Wii.



I already have both Unlimited Cruise games. I'm yearning for one on either PS3 or 360.



Gray said:


> Never to be made.



You hatin


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

God Movement said:


> I already have both Unlimited Cruise games. I'm yearning for one on either PS3 or 360.



I do want it as well, and next a gen JJBA game.



> You people sicken me.



It's just nothing can compare to Jedi Academy I guess.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Common people, outside of the fact that were fans of the show UNS 1 was just descent.
> So it wasn't really good to people who don't watch it.
> 
> TFU however was an overall better game, enjoyable for fans of Star Wars _*and*_ everyone outside the fanbase.


Thank you. 



God Movement said:


> You hatin


Nope. 



Sephiroth said:


> It's just nothing can compare to Jedi Academy I guess.


No game _can_.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Where's One Piece Ultimate Pirate Storm when you need it?



It's on DS


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't wait for STORM2
I'm gonna main Sasuke (Taka/Akatsuki)
Most of you may call him a spam character, but I'm gonna be so good that people will be like "I didn't even know you could be that good"


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 18, 2010)

AiR Silverfox said:


> Can't wait for STORM2
> I'm gonna main Sasuke (Taka/Akatsuki)
> Most of you may call him a spam character, but I'm gonna be so good that people will be like "I didn't even know you could be that good"



360 or PS3?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 18, 2010)

As Star Wars fan, I thought the Force Unleashed sucked hard, as an action game enthusiast it was shit.


God Movement said:


> Where's One Piece Ultimate Pirate Storm when you need it?


Isn't it ironic that the most popular manga and anime series in Japan.....is still stuck making games on the DS?


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 18, 2010)

Ps3 definitely


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 18, 2010)

but I may go multiplatform with STORM2 just so I can show my skills to everyone


----------



## Libax (Sep 18, 2010)

AiR Silverfox said:


> Ps3 definitely


If your using Taka Sasuke then i'm facing you with killer b or maybe even minato


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be the biggest Hinata player in the PSN community!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

Going for best Kakazu.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2010)

minato, bee and sage naruto will be awesome to use in the game wonder how katas with naruto will work in the game. and using bees 7 sword fighting style will be great to use. and hirashin for minato should be hard to defend against probably.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> omg Ino, gotta watch
> 
> EDIT: eh, her ougi is pretty plain :/ As plain as Tenten's, really. I was expecting more but I like how they made her look all pretty and delicate by making her kick instead of hit, in contrast to Sakura. Kinda of like a ballerina.





Red Raptor said:


> I hope that was the jutsu and not the grab? OMG just really cannot wait for the game to drop like RIGHT NOW! *rushes off to play Storm 1*





Milkshake said:


> I guess them having 40 characters and all, they really need to limit the Rookies who were considerably a lot better in UN1 due to the fact that well, there were only like 15 characters max . In comparison to the Akatsuki, I guess some characters are too minor to have any real adjustments. that, and we barely see the rookies or how they've truly evolved skills-wise even in the manga, so what are they suppose to do? I do think they could make up better techniques though. Not even these techniques are based off of the Un1 ones.



Someone on youtube pointed it out, but I do find it sad that Ino's throw is better than her Ougi.



Gray said:


> Not sure when I'll be getting this.
> 
> I'm getting TFU2 before this.


I know how you feel, there's so many other games I haven't even bought yet and many others coming up for the holidays. I'm gonna definitely have to wait for a while before getting UNS2.


Deathgun said:


> Common people, outside of the fact that were fans of the show UNS 1 was just descent.
> So it wasn't really good to people who don't watch it.
> 
> TFU however was an overall better game, enjoyable for fans of Star Wars _*and*_ everyone outside the fanbase.


UNS1 was decent, and I wish they went a bit further (content and modes wise) when it comes to UNS2. I know I'm gonna enjoy it when I do get to it, but the things that would make it a significantly improved experience are gonna be gnawing at me in the back of my head.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 18, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> UNS1 was decent, and I wish they went a bit further (content and modes wise) when it comes to UNS2. I know I'm gonna enjoy it when I do get to it, but the things that would make it a significantly improved experience are gonna be gnawing at me in the back of my head.



Completely agreed.




Anyway, I wonder how Minato's Hiraishin is going to work out. We've seen Lee teleporting, and I'd figure that Minato should be faster - but you can't get any faster than that in a game. Of course, this is a subjective matter, but by my own opinion, I do think Hiraishin is faster than Gates.

But that'll be overpowered in a game when Lee already seems so overwhelming in his Gates. And making Minato throw kunais before he's able to use Hiraishin would be somewhat underpowered in the context of a game...


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 18, 2010)

I welcome all challengers to face me after the game launches in JP. I won't be so easy to defeat though.



Libax said:


> If your using Taka Sasuke then i'm facing you with killer b or maybe even minato



I welcome your challenge, use anyone and i'll blow them away with KIRIN


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 18, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Someone on youtube pointed it out, but I do find it sad that Ino's throw is better than her Ougi.
> 
> 
> UNS1 was decent, and I wish they went a bit further (content and modes wise) when it comes to UNS2. I know I'm gonna enjoy it when I do get to it, but the things that would make it a significantly improved experience are gonna be gnawing at me in the back of my head.



I think that if they were able to pull a decent ougi and Awakening Mode for everyone in the PSP version of the game (Naruto Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3), I don't really understand why they cannot do it for UNS2, especially when ougis are already shortened in terms of cinematics. It really doesn't seem fair that for only certain characters, the Awakening Mode brings them to a whole new level (Hinata, Temari, Naruto, Kankuro etc) while for others (from what we've seen so far Ino, Neji, Tenten) they are hardly any different except for damage control and speed. Perhaps they shouldn't be compared but hopefully in Storm 3, these can be resolved. 

Storm 1 is really pretty fun to play, and even if some characters are broken, with the myriad ways of using the characters, it is still possible to gain victory even on Insane Mode (the only mode I play these days anyway). Thus even when most characters do not play much differently in their Awakened Mode, with the longer combos, it is still pretty satisfying to use them.

Hopefully when the game drops, many of our doubts and queries will be resolved satisfactorily. Looking at Ino's/ Sakura's ougis... they really seem pretty lazy and short as compared to other characters'. Perhaps the full version will really grant us the ability to select ougis and jutsus... that would definitely be more welcome than to be stuck with the current ones we are seeing for these characters (probably many of the rest will be overpowered... and these characters deserve to play better for some sort of balance)


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm manning Sakura, telegraphing punches ftw.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 18, 2010)

I wanna see dat 6 minute PV already.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah can't wait for the PV, I think were gonna get it tommorow cause the
public dates for Storm 2 at TGS were for the 18th - 19th September. Hope we
can more info on Tobi/Madara or about Konohamaru if its true that he is in.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I wanna see dat 6 minute PV already.





Forbid that Konohamaru's a character, though. There're way better choices.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah definitely! Still trying to stomach the fact that Lars is in the game, and if he becomes top tier, outbalancing many of our faves.... then...


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

Ill actually spam the shit out of Neiji as he is my favorite character and once you get him started on the combos the bitch is unbeatable.........So I'll go neiji, Itachi and Sage Naruto for the Rasenshuriken


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 19, 2010)

Neji is one of my fav char too, who dosen't love his Hakke Rokujuuyon Shou!
Now that I think about him, I really want to see him do more in both manga/anime x_x


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 19, 2010)

Neji is COOL. Easily the coolest male character in the Narutoverse. LOL


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Neji is one of my fav char too, who dosen't love his Hakke Rokujuuyon Shou!
> Now that I think about him, I really want to see him do more in both manga/anime x_x



It's funny you mention it because Neji's clan was supposed to be connected in some way to the Uchiha clan, but ever since part 2 has started that's been shot to hell by Kishi. There hasn't been any mention since then, and Neji (and his clan) has been pretty much pushed out of the plot.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2010)

Neji is one the best character in any Naruto game especially the storm series.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Neji is COOL. Easily the coolest male character in the Narutoverse. LOL



nope its killer bee


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 19, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Neji is one the best character in any Naruto game especially the storm series.



What made me take notice of him was when he fought Hinata then Naruto, but he officially became my favorite character after that fight with Kidomaru. Neji and Rock Lee are in my top 10 favorites so it's a bit sad to see them not get any real recognition in the manga lately (Gai somewhat made up for it in the latest chapters), but they need to be involved more in the story instead of getting trapped in water prisons.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> What made me take notice of him was when he fought Hinata then Naruto, but he officially became my favorite character after that fight with Kidomaru. Neji and Rock Lee are in my top 10 favorites so it's a bit sad to see them not get any real recognition in the manga lately (Gai somewhat made up for it in the latest chapters), but they need to be involved more in the story instead of getting trap in water prisons.



I feel the same, but its not over there is still hope.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 19, 2010)

Team Gai ftw


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 19, 2010)

Neji is one of the best, in STORM I enjoyed messing around with his Rotation for defense


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll always be a Sasuke user. 
I like his style of fighting, I'm currently wondering how they'll make Tobi's fighting style


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 19, 2010)

That Minato Namikaze looks epic


----------



## Si Style (Sep 19, 2010)

I like the look of Deidara, I also think Juugo will be pretty cool to play as - I think he'll be unpredictable and a heavy hitter


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 19, 2010)

Si Style said:


> I like the look of Deidara, I also think Juugo will be pretty cool to play as - I think he'll be unpredictable and a heavy hitter



Speaking of Deidara, I can't find any good gameplay of him on youtube. Do you know where I can find a good Deidara gameplay vid?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 19, 2010)

*fangasm*


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 19, 2010)

OMG he is throwing his kunia, i can't wait to see what that means.

Naruto vs. Sasuke also Sasuke vs. Shikamaru

One of the stages is in front of the akatsuki  hide out.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2010)

I can't wait to see Bee ougis!!!


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 19, 2010)

AiR Silverfox said:


> Neji is one of the best, in STORM I enjoyed messing around with his Rotation for defense


Yeah, I use him as a support more than any other character.



AiR Silverfox said:


> I'll always be a Sasuke user.
> I like his style of fighting, I'm currently wondering how they'll make Tobi's fighting style


 It's funny you should say that because I've never thought of his fighting style as anything unique, but Shikamaru and Jiraiya's fighting style more random and unpredictable when trying to KnJ against. You have to actually make subtle pauses in-between blocks just have a chance. And Shikamaru's paper-bomb kunai is fun to use.



Si Style said:


> I like the look of Deidara, I also think Juugo will be pretty cool to play as - I think he'll be unpredictable and a heavy hitter


 Deidara, Kakuzu, Tobi, and Juugo are gonna have the weirdest fighting styles, so I can't wait to try them out.



Omoi0714 said:


> OMG he is throwing his kunia, i can't wait to see what that means.


It's probably a throw if the camera is that close to his face.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 19, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> OMG he is throwing his kunia, i can't wait to see what that means.



It's either his awakening or ougi, but from seeing the camera angle i think it's a awakening. 



> Naruto vs. Sasuke also Sasuke vs. Shikamaru
> 
> One of the stages is in front of the akatsuki  hide out.



This has to contain one of the worst players yet.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmm                  .


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> This has to contain one of the worst players yet.



I completely agree lol, I just thought it was interesting because of the stage.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It's just nothing can compare to Jedi Academy I guess.




Ya'll kids got nothin' on Dark Forces II, though


----------



## Libax (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmm I wonder how how a puppet user vs puppet user will play out, and how different awakenings will work on eachother.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Ya'll kids got nothin' on Dark Forces II, though


Dark Forces wasn't all that good, in my opinion.

KOTOR were the best SW games, ever.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 19, 2010)

Gray said:


> Dark Forces wasn't all that good, in my opinion.
> 
> KOTOR were the best SW games, ever.



That post was 95% nostalgia, hahaha


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> That post was 95% nostalgia, hahaha


Lmao.

This is why I can't wait for SW TOR, they are finally saying what happened to Revan.


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 19, 2010)

What stands out to me are the stages in STORM2.
I watch gameplay and the environment is all I focus on. Hoping that the stages are a much bigger upgrade from STORM1


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 19, 2010)

AiR Silverfox said:


> What stands out to me are the stages in STORM2.
> I watch gameplay and the environment is all I focus on. Hoping that the stages are a much bigger upgrade from STORM1



They aren't, there's definitely more stages than UNS1, but other than that they are the same size and aren't interactive like the PS2 UN games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

Alot of the stages are recycled from the first game.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 19, 2010)

Her ougi was lame.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Alot of the stages are recycled from the first game.



Yeah, it's pretty much a paint job with a few animations in the back. Maybe it's because of the camera itself or a lack actual time/input but CC2 didn't put any depth in the stages. There's no hills or slopes to speak of and save for the boss fights there is no use of the environment whatsoever.

While I'm tired of DBZ/RB games, they still have a wide assortment of modes and options to play around with. Looking at UNS1 (and now UNS2) you can see where there was plenty of opportunities to take advantage of the open space that wasn't available in the UN PS2 games.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 19, 2010)

So far, I've only liked Gaara and Sasuke


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2010)

Neji rapes I want more of his gameplay


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 19, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Neji rapes I want more of his gameplay




Na Gaara is better


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol, i just got the feeling that Akatsuki Sasuke's Awakening is just you being in Amaterasu the whole time.

Mite b cool.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2010)

This game is gonna be the best so far in the naruto gaming series i mean you have online awsome cutscenes excellent battle system more characters everything but Xbox360 really man should have made the ultimate ninja series stick to sony only


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Where's One Piece Ultimate Pirate Storm when you need it?



How about a D.O.N. (Dragonball Z, One Piece and Naruto) 2.0. but Ultimate Storm format? 

You could die of the overload of epicness. Well, I would. 


Hiraishin!


----------



## Bloo (Sep 19, 2010)

My XBOX 360 Adapter isn't working anymore, so I'm going to get this game for the PS3, so who's getting it for the PS3? I'd like to be acquainted with my competition.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 19, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> My XBOX 360 Adapter isn't working anymore



Excuses Excuses.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Excuses Excuses.


Just the truth, wish it weren't true.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 20, 2010)

<----  PS3  see you on the battlefield


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 20, 2010)

Are there any character slots that are unknown still? Or is Konohamaru probably going to be the last one revealed?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, i just got the feeling that Akatsuki Sasuke's Awakening is just you being in Amaterasu the whole time.
> 
> Mite b cool.




That'd work, since it stays completely true to the manga. 



saiya-jin said:


> Are there any character slots that are unknown still? Or is Konohamaru probably going to be the last one revealed?



No idea, but I do wish there're more, though. And not Konohamaru, please.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2010)

Well 42 slots.

Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Neji, Rock Lee, Ten Ten, Choji, Ino, Shikamaru, Kiba, Hinata, Shino, Gaara, Kankuro, Temari, Kakashi, Gai, Asuma, Minato, Tobi, Pain, Itachi, Deidara, Kakazu, Hidan, Konan, Sasori, Orochimaru, Jiraiya, Tsunade. Juugo, Karin, Suigetsu, Killer Bee, Chiyo, Kabuto, Sai, Yamato and Kisame and Lars.

40 characters confirmed, possibly Sasuke(TS, Hebi, Taka) taking up 3 slots, and Naruto(Regular and Sage) taking up 2.

Was Sandaime confirmed?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 20, 2010)

I think Sasuke and Naruto will each take two, SM Naruto and MS Sasuke. The rest of the Sasukes are just alternate costumes, because well, 3 slots by Sasuke alone is seriously way over the top.

You missed out Chiyo, Kabuto, Sai, Yamato and Kisame.

40 confirmed. If SM Naruto and MS Sasuke are both separate characters, that's all 42 in.

None of the first three Hokages were confirmed, although if there're spaces, it may be likely. Kurenai has not been confirmed, but I think it's likely as well if there're spaces.

As it is, I think we have the full roster... no confirmation on the 45-character-thing, so I guess that no longer applies. 

I still hope that the Hokages are playable, though.


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm probably gonna buy a PS3 just for this game :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah my bad, so yeah the roster is done.


----------



## G (Sep 20, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> How about a D.O.N. (Dragonball Z, One Piece and Naruto) 2.0. but Ultimate Storm format?
> 
> You could die of the overload of epicness. Well, I would.
> 
> ...


 that sounds cool


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 20, 2010)

How about a D.O.N.B in Ultimate Storm format?

Guess what the B stands for


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 20, 2010)

ThreeDaysGrace said:


> How about a D.O.N.B in Ultimate Storm format?
> 
> Guess what the B stands for



Then it would be spelled B.O.N.D. 

But it would be impossible, to many different copyrights.

That's why D.O.N. didn't go to the States and Europe.


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, I know. Same reason for jump superstars. But who cares, we could always find some walkthrough on the internet. And we'll have japanese dub, which is better


----------



## Bloo (Sep 20, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> <----  PS3  see you on the battlefield


Brace yourself. :ho


----------



## justtuu (Sep 20, 2010)

Hinata > All


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 20, 2010)

justtuu said:


> Hinata > All



This man speaks the truth has good taste. 

But i do got the feeling from what i saw in her footage that she will be a top tier character.


Also were's my new 6 min trailer?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hinata looks pretty broken because of her short ougi animation if she misses, along with the chakra denial game you could play with her.



Deathgun said:


> Also were's my new 6 min trailer?



This.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 20, 2010)

I wanna see some Sasori game play :/


----------



## destinator (Sep 20, 2010)

Vjump 09/21 Videos
Not too exciting... we've seen most of it.

 (the old cc2 event trailer...)
 (kakuzu battle from event)


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2010)

Kakazu looks pretty pimp, I'm hoping that form is his normal awakening.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol I have no idea what they were saying but they sounded like gods, ummmmm yeah Kakuza looks like he is going to be hard to counter in the game.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 20, 2010)

Was there any official release date for the new trailer?


----------



## Bloo (Sep 20, 2010)

Just got back from pre-ordering my copy.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 20, 2010)

3spn4life said:


> Just got back from pre-ordering my copy.



Pfffft, I did that 2 months ago


----------



## Bloo (Sep 20, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Pfffft, I did that 2 months ago


See you on the battlefield.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh shit.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 21, 2010)

seems we should be getting a scan soon


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 21, 2010)

waddaya know


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2010)

That callsign and stats system looks very interesting.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 21, 2010)

They sure love Minato VS Tobi. 

And what's that card all about? Some online identity card or something? Seems interesting. 


Ah, somehow, I wish that when you defeat Tobi in battle, instead of him falling onto the ground, he just warps away. I think that'll be pretty badass.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm guessing that's suppose to be the online ranking system. Looks similar to Street Fighter 4's where you have BP for each individual character that you've used and SP is the points you've accumulated over all.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 21, 2010)

I like how in the picture of the 4th vs. Tobi their support characters are just who you think it'd be. 

I can't wait to do a team of the 4th, Sage Naruto, Sage Jiraiya; Go team Rasengan!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think that Ninja Info Card thing would be pretty cool if you could customize your characters stats like in Raging Blast.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> I like how in the picture of the 4th vs. Tobi their support characters are just who you think it'd be.
> 
> I can't wait to do a team of the 4th, Sage Naruto, Sage Jiraiya; Go team Rasengan!!!



Kakashi can use Rasengan as well!!!


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 21, 2010)

Minato vs Tobi hmmm I love it, can't wait to try both of them. The online card
ranking looks cool too, now let's hope we get the pv soon too, for more action.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2010)

I do recall that one of the trophy's mentioned something about ninja info cards.
Could the picture in the callsign be it?

 Meaning that you can collect those like emblems and titles in SSFIV.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 21, 2010)

Probly like Call of Duty or something.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ps3 network is down till wednesday, can't log in on my psn account damn.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 21, 2010)

Ya there's a new firmware the 3.50 comming for PS3, theres lots of features
this time about the Move and 3D, plus some other stuff about facebook.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Ya there's a new firmware the 3.50 comming for PS3, theres lots of features
> this time about the Move and 3D, plus some other stuff about facebook.



Oh, i got that already.

PSN's working fine.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 21, 2010)

Found this recently, I think it's a trailer for a new game chibi style looks like
a Naruto vs Bleach game. Don't know for which console, maybe for pc online.
Didn't really know where to post this, but posting here cause its a naruto game x)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdunwG56sBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 21, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Found this recently, I think it's a trailer for a new game chibi style looks like
> a Naruto vs Bleach game. Don't know for which console, maybe for pc online.
> Didn't really know where to post this, but posting here cause its a naruto game x)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdunwG56sBo[/YOUTUBE]



That's goddamn cute and awsome xD hahahah;P

-LS-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2010)

is there any site that you can order the collector's edition from..

got the UNS one, i want this as well pek


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that video is just some goofy fan-made thing.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Found this recently, I think it's a trailer for a new game chibi style looks like
> a Naruto vs Bleach game. Don't know for which console, maybe for pc online.
> Didn't really know where to post this, but posting here cause its a naruto game x)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdunwG56sBo[/YOUTUBE]



I was laughing my ass of at this!! XD


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Found this recently, I think it's a trailer for a new game chibi style looks like
> a Naruto vs Bleach game. Don't know for which console, maybe for pc online.
> Didn't really know where to post this, but posting here cause its a naruto game x)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdunwG56sBo[/YOUTUBE]



The cuteness, it burns.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd never thought I would say this, but I want to tickle Grimmjow on the stomach...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dat 6 Minute PV?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 21, 2010)

Still no 6 min. PV out, but here theres higher quality video of the 2 past trailers.
For those who haven't seen them yet or if you want to check it out better HD.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRw-ByWJorA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2a6ue8YVZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 21, 2010)

/\ OSSUM.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Found this recently, I think it's a trailer for a new game chibi style looks like
> a Naruto vs Bleach game. Don't know for which console, maybe for pc online.
> Didn't really know where to post this, but posting here cause its a naruto game x)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdunwG56sBo[/YOUTUBE]



*The Following are my reactions to seeing this vid*


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Still no 6 min. PV out, but here theres higher quality video of the 2 past trailers.
> For those who haven't seen them yet or if you want to check it out better HD.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRw-ByWJorA[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



OMG 2:54 Shinra Tensai was epic lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2010)

ThreeDaysGrace said:


> How about a D.O.N.B in Ultimate Storm format?
> 
> Guess what the B stands for



Too much epicness.  And yeah, it would be B.O.N.D.


Looks awesome, thanks destinator. 



Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Found this recently, I think it's a trailer for a new game chibi style looks like
> a Naruto vs Bleach game. Don't know for which console, maybe for pc online.
> Didn't really know where to post this, but posting here cause its a naruto game x)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdunwG56sBo[/YOUTUBE]



Holy!  Badass chibi action.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 21, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Still no 6 min. PV out, but here theres higher quality video of the 2 past trailers.
> For those who haven't seen them yet or if you want to check it out better HD.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRw-ByWJorA[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


The Hachibi gameplay looked great, can't wait to kill it.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Found this recently, I think it's a trailer for a new game chibi style looks like
> a Naruto vs Bleach game. Don't know for which console, maybe for pc online.
> Didn't really know where to post this, but posting here cause its a naruto game x)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdunwG56sBo[/YOUTUBE]



is that really gonna be a game it looks funny. but i do think i would try it out.


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 22, 2010)

^Agreed.

It looks like it would be fun.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 22, 2010)

I was never a fan of chibi, but that is seriously darn cute.


----------



## kenji1104 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm having confusions on the release date...

Is it really September 28 for the NA version, October 12 or October 19??? It's really pissing me off.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 22, 2010)

kenji1104 said:


> I'm having confusions on the release date...
> 
> Is it really September 28 for the NA version, October 12 or October 19??? It's really pissing me off.


It's October 19th, anyone who disagrees doesn't know what they're talking about. I pre-ordered mine, and they said October 19th, and everywhere online(except youtube) says October 19th.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

I heard it was the 15th for the EU version.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, it is 15th October for EU. 

So we/EU gets it first after all?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like it.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 22, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Found this recently, I think it's a trailer for a new game chibi style looks like
> a Naruto vs Bleach game. Don't know for which console, maybe for pc online.
> Didn't really know where to post this, but posting here cause its a naruto game x)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdunwG56sBo[/YOUTUBE]



Some of the Naruto characters were Pre-Timeskip...and some weren't...



...wut


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah lol I don't get it either é_é, but it seems it's really gonna be a game cause
now theres an official site for it and it seems it comes out September 25 o-o !
I guess it's gonna be a free MMORPG/Online game that you only have to register

Site:


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Sep 22, 2010)

Guys, write questions about the game here. I will pick the best 3 for an interview

That's all, thanks in advance!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2010)

Interview?


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 22, 2010)

ok well some obvious question are: How is the online system going to work? How does the story mode work as well? How are the awakening, outfit changes etc going to work in the game? Are we going to be able to choose to be in the awakening mode for the entire fight like in the first game or is that not an option?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 22, 2010)

The questions I would really like to have answers to are:

1.Will there be an option to choose to begin in awakening mode for entire battle?
2.Are there gonna be clash justsu's like in the first game apart from boss battles?
3.How will the Online Mode work in general?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

Who are we interviewing?

1: Are there gonna be special team attacks based on the members of the team?

2:How does the title system work?

3: Are there more then 1 ougi's and are they selectable? 

4: Is there going to be any DLC in any form for this game?

5: How many online mode are there gonna be?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2010)

Some of these questions can be answered with common sense.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

Then let's think of some thing better!


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kinda but that is the point of asking questions you don't have to use common sense.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Sep 22, 2010)

NamcoBandai Europe will answer the questions... The names of the people who answered will be known later.

Known questions that I will do is about the DLC, the development in general, about story mode, and about the ultimate jutsu... That doesnt prevent you from asking something that falls under them, maybe I will add those ones in mine questions too...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a question; Where is my Killer Bee Valley of Clouds and Lightning Stage.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

USE THIS!!!

*Will there be a training mode??*


Edit: more

Are you able to tweak how support works in the game, i.e :

Can you tweak how long it takes for support to recharge, how many support characters you can have (like only one or two or none at all) ect.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, seriously.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2010)

Somebody said there is new gameplay of Chiyo here.


But my laptop is being a piece, so i can't see it.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

There is Chiyo gameplay, some Naruto and more TenTen gameplay.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 22, 2010)

Chiyo seems cool


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Somebody said there is new gameplay of Chiyo here.
> 
> 
> But my laptop is being a piece, so i can't see it.



Yeah, thanks alot ;D This video confirms that we will be able to play VS matches without "Support Characters" I guess ;P

-LS-


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

Taking one more look at the 1010 gameplay.

Because her close up combos are so short that must mean that her game involves her long range attacks, seeing most combo enders are launchers.

Oh, and she used a chain in her throw.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 22, 2010)

1)What are the online modes?

2)Do you have to have a support character like in the first game?

3)Is Susano'o playable through Itachi?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's a present for you guys.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgAffMFhkEo&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2010)

that's the same vid, only with english voice!!!


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 22, 2010)

Itachi's awakening is more than likely Susanoo, and it's very possible that we'll get to play as it. It's same as how we get to play as Deidara's Clay Dragon & Kankuro's huge puppet in Awakening mode. 

Atleast, I'd hope so :33


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCSvV7gvoTE&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYO8gbnvGRc&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv5a6J1iyvs&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 22, 2010)

My hope for Tenten just went up a notch.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 22, 2010)

Mines too pek Still, the person with her sucked ass :/
Can anyone play this game right? lol. It's not that hard.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 22, 2010)

Gray said:


> Here's a present for you guys.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgAffMFhkEo&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


Oh lol, they really fucked up pains voice.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 22, 2010)

Sakura's "Naruto" is just krmh


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 22, 2010)

English is disappointing.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 22, 2010)

Great videos, so support option confirm with them, plus the confirmation
that il only be playing with Japanese voices on x). Sakura yelling Naruto was meh


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2010)

Dat English Pain Voice. 

*EDIT:* Dat English Voice Cast.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 22, 2010)

I think the English is alright, but that's the least of my concerns. I just wanna play the hell outta it lol.

And has anyone seen this preview? It looks like we can actually play without support.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 22, 2010)

Whhhaaat! Pein sounds like James Earl Jones! That's amazing!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol, it sounds so forced. 

_(lol, get it)_


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 22, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Whhhaaat! Pein sounds like James Earl Jones! That's amazing!!


James Earl Jones is AWESOME! I like how Pain sounds, but Sakura's yelling to Naaruto sounded weak... But, it's w/e.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 22, 2010)

New screens.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2010)

Gray said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCSvV7gvoTE&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYO8gbnvGRc&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv5a6J1iyvs&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


finally some english videos thanks


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 22, 2010)

The English voices are horrible. Chiyo was meh.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 22, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> New screens.



OMFG you can totally tell so much from the images kinda like how story mode is going to go.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> James Earl Jones is AWESOME! I like how Pain sounds, but Sakura's yelling to Naaruto sounded weak... But, it's w/e.


that because the trailer was dubbed separate from the game ,you can tell by the lip sync,they already released this trailer in japanese, they should have created a custom english one.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 22, 2010)

Great to see Tenten getting some prominence in the Gamespot page. Seems like there's gonna be a Team Gai Clone fight after all? Probably a mid-boss level or something. COOL!


----------



## Bloo (Sep 22, 2010)

Gray said:


> Here's a present for you guys.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgAffMFhkEo&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


I fucking hate Pein's voice!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

Ugh hate the English voices.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally some direct feed gameplay, though I only watched Neji vs TenTen. Don't want to spoil myself.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> New screens.



Wow, Awesome. 
Actual story??


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 22, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I fucking hate Pein's voice!!!!!


You poor thing.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2010)

i don't think pains voice is that bad


----------



## neverlandvictim (Sep 22, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> OMFG you can totally tell so much from the images kinda like how story mode is going to go.



 Why is there a picture of Naruto's hair?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 22, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> OMFG you can totally tell so much from the images kinda like how story mode is going to go.


The story looks like it's going to be pretty rich, I hope this to be so. But, from what we can see, it's going to be EPIC. 



Linkdarkside said:


> that because the trailer was dubbed separate from the game ,you can tell by the lip sync,they already released this trailer in japanese, they should have created a custom english one.


Yea, I could tell it was the Japanese trailer with an English dub/voice over. 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Wow, Awesome.
> Actual story??


I suppose so.



Gray said:


> You poor thing.


LMAO!


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 22, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> Why is there a picture of Naruto's hair?


That's what I wanna know...


----------



## Bloo (Sep 22, 2010)

Gray said:


> You poor thing.


Do you like it?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 22, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> The English voices are horrible. Chiyo was meh.



Please the English VA's kick the shit out of the Seiyū's. Pains especially creeps the fuck out of me which it should! the only problem I have is the lip syncing with the characters.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 22, 2010)

MS81 said:


> that's the same vid, only with english voice!!!



Mine never went down <3


The English voices weren't bad...they just need to learn how to show some freaking emotion. Sakura yelling "Naruto" was so weak.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 22, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Mine never went down <3
> 
> 
> The English voices weren't bad...they just need to learn how to show some freaking emotion. Sakura yelling "Naruto" was so weak.


Not as bad as, "Now the world shall know pain." (in monotone)


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 22, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Mine never went down <3
> 
> 
> The English voices weren't bad...they just need to learn how to show some freaking emotion. Sakura yelling "Naruto" was so weak.



Yeah it was a bit weak hopefully it's the audio of the Vid, or if not I hope Kate will put more Emotion in the actual Dub of the Anime. 



Yashiro said:


> Not as bad as, "Now the world shall know pain." (in monotone)



 That's how Pain is all the time...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL at Pain's voice.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 23, 2010)

Pain's voice is ehh, it's a little _too_ deep but I'd settle for it, I guess. Byakuya's voice actor, Dan Woren would've been perfect imo.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 23, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Pain's voice is ehh, it's a little _too_ deep but I'd settle for it, I guess. Byakuya's voice actor, Dan Woren would've been perfect imo.



Eh Woren is a bit to dry IMO. Baker adds a proper amount of Epic for God


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 23, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Eh Woren is a bit to dry IMO. Baker adds a proper amount of Epic for God



Ah Yuri Lowell's VA, def. good choice. I completely forgot about him. Yeah he'd be the best fit.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 23, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Ah Yuri Lowell's VA, def. good choice. I completely forgot about him. Yeah he'd be the best fit.



 I said Baker as in Troy Baker the guy who's playing him and who plays Yamato

Edit: sorry Didn't know Yuri Lowell was a character he voiced. (When I read Yuri Low- I automatically jump to Sasuke's VA)


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 23, 2010)

But what about the voices we did not hear yet, i want to know who the fuck Killer Bee is going to be voiced by.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 23, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> I said Baker as in Troy Baker the guy who's playing him and who plays Yamato



That's him? Doesn't sound like him at all to me. Tbh, I've never watched the shippuden dub, didn't know he's doing Yamato too . And he sounds way too deeper in that intro than he did when he was voicing Lowell. If he'd voice Pain as he did Yuri, it'd be perfect.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 23, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> That's him? Doesn't sound like him at all to me. Tbh, I've never watched the shippuden dub, didn't know he's doing Yamato too . And he sounds way too deeper in that intro than he did when he was voicing Lowell. If he'd voice Pain as he did Yuri, it'd be perfect.



I haven't ether (well not much (Cant stand Disney XD's edits)) but I checked Pains Bio on Wiki and Narutopeida (would check IMDB but for some reason they don't list Naruto games...)

as for who's voicing Bee it better be Samuel L. Jackson or atleast someone to his level of badass.... and Chuck Norris should play Minato (instead he's being played by Tony Oliver aka Ulquiorra Schiffer)


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 23, 2010)

Any info on when that 6 min pv was supposed to come out?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 23, 2010)

Off topic : I lent UNS1 to a friend who likes the manga.
I saw him again 2 weeks later.
He tells me "UNS1 is wayy too fucking hard for me. Can't win a fight in this game"
Then I'm all  

He plans on buying UNS2 

Never met anyone who considered UNS1 hard.

EDIT : Oh god, the english cast. WTH casting agency ?


----------



## Blatman (Sep 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Off topic : I lent UNS1 to a friend who likes the manga.
> I saw him again 2 weeks later.
> He tells me "UNS1 is wayy too fucking hard for me. Can't win a fight in this game"
> Then I'm all
> ...



Hearing the voice acting i dont know how the hell i managed to watch the first 30 eps of Naruto in english. the dub is terrible. Will definately switch to japs as ive done now for ages.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 23, 2010)

I hate the voice actor for Naruto.... her take on Naruto just pisses me off. She makes him sound like a transgender kid. 

Killer Bee better be voiced acted by a black guy otherwise i'm going laugh my ass off then get really pissed off.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 23, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> New screens.



Looks like Tenten and Neji, and probably Lee and Guy may be playable in Story Mode too (Clone Fight, maybe a mid level boss battle?) I find it gratifying that Tenten is given some prominence here, quite surprised she's the one from Team Gai they've chosen to focus on in these new screens.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 23, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> I hate the voice actor for Naruto.... her take on Naruto just pisses me off. She makes him sound like a transgender kid.



Same could be said to the Seiyū however her take is a lot more ear bleedingly loud. Maile Flanagan on the other hand at least got it during the Wave arc and its been great ever sense. Point of order: compare Naruto's voice of the beginning of the series to the Vally of the end arc and it's a lot better.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> I hate the voice actor for Naruto.... her take on Naruto just pisses me off. She makes him sound like a transgender kid.



This plus all the english cast In My Humble Opinion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2010)

this voice over discussion is really pointless.. if you have the option to switch to Japanese, then there's nothing to worry about..

my only problem is listing to english dub naruto in the first time poping the cd in the title screen..

then, its all seiyu goodness from there..


----------



## Firaea (Sep 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> this voice over discussion is really pointless.. if you have the option to switch to Japanese, then there's nothing to worry about..
> 
> my only problem is listing to english dub naruto in the first time poping the cd in the title screen..
> 
> then, its all seiyu goodness from there..



This.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lol, true. 
And i guess jokes on me for expecting a 16 Year Old Naruto not to sound like a kid in English. 

*-Guy vs Chiyo*



The in-game OST sounds pretty badass.


----------



## akuua (Sep 23, 2010)

Lucci Christian should have been Naruto from the start.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh yea, and if anyone still cares about this asshole. 

_*-Saucegay vs Kiba*_


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *-Guy vs Chiyo*
> 
> 
> The in-game OST sounds pretty badass.



I love Gai he is the king of killer combos


----------



## Litho (Sep 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> This plus all the english cast In My Humble Opinion.



Nah in  my opinion some english ones are really good, like Gaara's, Kakashi's, Orochimaru's, Itachi's,... ?? But it may be because I was introduced to them in english. Naruto's VA greatly annoys me too though. Most are much better in japanese, but they don't ALL suck.

venom out!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Nah in  my opinion some english ones are really good, like Gaara's, Kakashi's, Orochimaru's, Itachi's,... ?? But it may be because I was introduced to them in english. Naruto's VA greatly annoys me too though. Most are much better in japanese, but they don't ALL suck.
> 
> venom out!



yea, you're right.
I do like Kakashi now that i think about it.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 23, 2010)

The OST of this game really looks amazing, all the past ones got great music
but this one gotta be the best of them all. If we can use custom songs too it be great.

PS: Deathgun love your sig of Hinata by the way


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 23, 2010)

The OST is even better then i expected, i don't this i need to run and custom song for this.


And i feel like a fucking celebrity since i got that sig.
Everyone's repping me for it and begging me for the source.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 23, 2010)

Offtopic rant 
*Spoiler*: __ 





When I say dub is shit ( And even more for me since I'm not even english in the 1st place )
People call me weaboo, I don't even know wtf that means.
Why the hate on foreign languages anyway ? I studied japanese and english. Does speaking english makes me a weaboo too ?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Offtopic rant
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2010)

*-Sasori vs Hinata*



*-Kisame vs Sasuke*





Deathgun said:


> Everyone's repping me for it and begging me for the source.



Yea, I may have to grab dat sig source.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 23, 2010)

Hinata's chakra drain is insane!!!	

Sasori's ougi looks sweet. 

And Kisame is a LOT faster.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yea, Kisame looks like he plays way better then he did in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Libax (Sep 23, 2010)

can anybody describe sasori? what does he start out with?


----------



## serger989 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Offtopic rant
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



lol everyone I know also hates Pains voice, it's... bad.

- Hinata/Neji chakra drain looks like something gotta steer majorly from online >< I hate getting chakra blocked lol


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 23, 2010)

Omg I think this Combo Kiba does on Sasuke was just amazingly epic


Oh and in the sasori vs. Hinata video i nerded out over Sasori's ougi.

Oh and that team move was amazing!!! so much damage and so much kick ass.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn didn't get to see much of Sasori.


----------



## Klue (Sep 23, 2010)

Pain's voice is the worst. 

But it's okay, this game is hot.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 23, 2010)

I wanna confirm something about the combos, cause I never played the first
Storm game. Because of Accel 2 was more into it x). If I get this right theres
ground combos and air combos. Like:

********************************
Ground: (Total of 5 combos) 
Smash O
Forward + Smash O
Backward + Smash O
Left + Smash O
Right + Smash O

Air: (Im not sure if it works like with the ground with different joystic directions)
Smash O
Forward + Smash O
Backward + Smash O
Left + Smash O
Right + Smash O
********************************

Correct me if im wrong, cause in Accel series it was kinda like Up+OOO, Down+OOOO etc...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2010)

There is only like 5 combos a character in Ninja Storm.

*OOOOO* _(only thing you can do in the air)_
_*OOO-->OOO
OOO--> UP
OOO-->DOWN
OOO-->RIGHT or LEFT*_ _(does the same thing)_
Then each character does their own unique move; something like...
_*(DOWN DOWN-->OOO)*_


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 23, 2010)

Klue said:


> Pain's voice is the worst.
> 
> But it's okay, this game is hot.



Dual audio ftw?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> There is only like 5 combos a character in Ninja Storm.
> 
> *OOOOO* _(only thing you can do in the air)_
> _*OOO-->OOO
> ...



After launching opponent in the air with OOO--> UP you can OOO him again.

Jutsus are Triangle + O.
You can charge the O for better effect.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, true.
> And i guess jokes on me for expecting a 16 Year Old Naruto not to sound like a kid in English.
> 
> *-Guy vs Chiyo*
> ...


Man Chiyo sucks!


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 23, 2010)

cant wait for this game


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Man Chiyo sucks!



Chiyo doesn't suck, it was a shit player controlling her. There was another video that showed what she was capable of (combos and ougi), and she's definitely good with her moveset.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2010)

I dont get the hate for pains voice  he sounds like he should

a god about to go old testament on some poor bastards


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm content with the whole voice thing. But, I am liking the soundtrack, sounds nice.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 23, 2010)

the soundtrack was always nice!!!


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 23, 2010)

Pain's voice is a tad deep, but I still like it. Maile's Naruto was great up until around the first Naruto movie, that's when her voice started cracking (Or maybe she was putting Naruto through puberty, who knows?). However, as I said before....most of the VIZ cast just have a horrible time expressing emotions.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone want to update or point the way for a lazy user to find the character list?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Pain's voice is a tad deep, but I still like it. Maile's Naruto was great up until around the first Naruto movie, that's when her voice started cracking (Or maybe she was putting Naruto through puberty, who knows?). However, as I said before....most of the VIZ cast just have a horrible time expressing emotions.



do u have a specific example in mind?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 23, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Man Chiyo sucks!



I love how Gai opens up the match with a swift Dynamic Entry to Chiyo's face.  Fucking old ladies trying to be ninjas.  They can't handle that explosion of youth.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> do u have a specific example in mind?



Of what? The poor expressing or the cracking voice?


As for expressing poorly, it's in the Storm 2 opening. This wasn't a big problem before Shippuden, though.

As for the squeaking voice...near the end of Naruto Movie 1, after getting knocked into the ice lake...he said something like "I will NOT lose!" and Maile cracked pretty bad on the "lose".


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Of what? The poor expressing or the cracking voice?
> 
> 
> As for expressing poorly, it's in the Storm 2 opening. This wasn't a big problem before Shippuden, though.
> ...



i was talking about the  expression part


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 23, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Of what? The poor expressing or the cracking voice?
> 
> 
> As for expressing poorly, it's in the Storm 2 opening. This wasn't a big problem before Shippuden, though.
> ...



Yeah the whole puberty thing is the way I've always taken Narutos dub "Cracked" voice. Plus it fits his character, he has always been a rough and tumble guy so his voice is going to be rough

as for the expressing Ive always enjoyed there work or at least Maile's for some reason it just grabs you when she dose Naruto's epic speeches. Sakura's VA does some good work too I'm just going to chalk it to the audio of the vids till I play it myself.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Anyone want to update or point the way for a lazy user to find the character list?



Naruto Uzumaki (Four-Tailed Mode; Sage Mode) 
Kakashi Hatake (Sharingan Mode) 
Sakura Haruno (Herculean Mode) 
Sai * 
Yamato * 
Might Guy (Eight Gates Mode) 
Tenten (Ninja Tool Summon Mode) 
Rock Lee (Eight Gates Mode) 
Neji Hyūga (Byakugan Mode) 
Asuma Sarutobi (Flying Swallow Mode) 
Ino Yamanaka (Covered with Flowers Mode) 
Shikamaru Nara (Shadow Imitation Mode) 
Chōji Akimichi (Super Expansion Mode) 
Hinata Hyūga (Twin Lion Fist Mode) 
Shino Aburame (Beetle Mode) 
Kiba Inuzuka (Fang Mode) 
Tsunade 
Jiraiya (Sage Mode) 
Minato Namikaze * 
Chiyo (With Mother and Father) * 
Gaara (Kazekage Mode) 
Temari (Wind Covered Mode) 
Kankurō (Salamander Mode) 
Itachi Uchiha (Mangekyō Sharingan; Susanoo) 
Kisame Hoshigaki (Samehada Mode) 
Deidara (C2 Dragon Mode) * 
Sasori (With Third Kazekage; True Form) * 
Hidan (Jashin Ritual Mode) * 
Kakuzu (Four Hearts Mode) * 
Pain * 
Konan (Angel Mode)* 
Sasuke Uchiha (Curse Mark Stage 2; Mangekyō Sharingan) 
Suigetsu Hōzuki * 
Karin * 
Jūgo (Curse Mark Mode) * 
Orochimaru 
Kabuto Yakushi 
Lars Alexandersson * 
Killer Bee (Full Eight-Tails Mode) * 
Tobi (Sharingan Mode)* 

Credits to Narutopedia.




Anyway, nice new videos. Now, where's my Jiraiya gameplay?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 24, 2010)

God i can already see the online mode being overrun by Sasuke's.	
I have a feeling that Itachi's are gonna frequent too.

Hinata might even be a frequent choice.
Or Gai.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 24, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> I love how Gai opens up the match with a swift Dynamic Entry to Chiyo's face.  Fucking old ladies trying to be ninjas.  They can't handle that explosion of youth.



LOL
10 Char


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Naruto Uzumaki (Four-Tailed Mode; Sage Mode)
> Kakashi Hatake (Sharingan Mode)
> Sakura Haruno (Herculean Mode)
> Sai *
> ...



wtf?  who is Lars?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ukechu said:


> wtf?  who is Lars?



Someone is not following the infos about the game since 4 months at least.
Nor as seen any trailer.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Ooh, THAT Lars.

Tekken character in Naruto game?...

 

Oh well, otherwise the game looks good, I might get it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ukechu said:


> Ooh, THAT Lars.
> 
> Tekken character in Naruto game?...
> 
> ...



In case you didn't noticed, the design of his 2nd outfit from Kishimoto. Thus he's in the game.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice Gray Fox ava



On topic : Nice vid, I can't wait to play as KB.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 24, 2010)

Pretty cool blend of gameplay video and voices.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ukechu said:


> wtf?  who is Lars?





Ukechu said:


> Tekken character in Naruto game?...



Oh boy here we go.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Oh boy here we go.




Inb4shitstorm--- no wait, I'll start one. 
I'd rather have Shodaime/Nidaime/Sandaime in that position.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Someone is not following the infos about the game since 4 months at least.
> Nor as seen any trailer.



To be honest I rather like his apparel. It's his attack style[gatling gun?] and his hairstyle that throw me off.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> [gatling gun?]



Can't Wait.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

It doesn't fit


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 24, 2010)

I could care less about Lars. 

Were is my 6 min. trailer??!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 24, 2010)

The PV is a lie.


----------



## destinator (Sep 24, 2010)

At least there is a new Scan and the missing vjump scans sooner or later .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yay. 
Any idea what they are about?


----------



## destinator (Sep 24, 2010)

No new characters, something about awakenings and sennin naruto!? Not sure ...


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 24, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Someone is not following the infos about the game since 4 months at least.
> Nor as seen any trailer.



I don't see a single thing in that character design that I like.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 24, 2010)

when can we expect the new scan ?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD-OipvoDk4&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 24, 2010)

I really want to know if this _"support drive"_ thing is going to waste my assists when i don't want to use them.


----------



## destinator (Sep 24, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> when can we expect the new scan ?



Weekend as usual (if its like always), no gurantee given ^^


----------



## Firaea (Sep 24, 2010)

destinator said:


> No new characters, something about awakenings and sennin naruto!? Not sure ...



Awakenings... Hope they'll give some information about whether any can be used from beginning.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep she is indeed popular


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2010)

Now to see some Zetsu.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 25, 2010)

Guys...this game comes out in 23 days.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 25, 2010)

So near... yet so far.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 25, 2010)

Only in UK though right?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah they get it earlier than us on the 15 of October 
But oh well we still get it 4 days after ^^ (19 october)


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2010)

this game still does come out on the 12th in the US, right?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 25, 2010)

The EU should get it on the 15th.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 25, 2010)

Australia - 14th October
Europe - 15th October
North America - 19th October
Japan - 21st October


According to Wiki. I can't wait.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2010)

ain't that a bitch 

19th? Maaaaaan.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 25, 2010)

Isn't this the first time Japan get their game in last, they are always first O_o


----------



## Firaea (Sep 25, 2010)

They only got it a few months later for Storm 1 too. No idea why, though.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Sep 25, 2010)

Sasori is looking good. His ougi might be the best one yet.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 25, 2010)

20 days left (EU)


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 25, 2010)

in 14 days
i will have this game
at long
fucking last

i will have it.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 25, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> *in 14 days*
> i will have this game
> at long
> fucking last
> ...



Explain how you do that..


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Explain how you do that..




a few days more but hey, who cares?

pre-ordered that shit too
because yes.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 25, 2010)

y'all taking words and dates literally


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 25, 2010)

> Australia - 14th October
> Europe - 15th October
> North America - 19th October
> Japan - 21st October


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 25, 2010)

Is 6 tail Naruto confirmed playable now?


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2010)

Fuck yeah Australia first  Guess I'll be getting my hands on it before most of you 

I pre-ordered a few weeks back and now at a different store they have an exclusive on the collectors edition.....choices choices


----------



## destinator (Sep 25, 2010)

Big version


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 25, 2010)

destinator said:


> Big version



Sweet KN6 is playable :33


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2010)

I hope they make a clear difference between KN4 and 6.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 25, 2010)

Six tails is playable!! :WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2010)

6 Tails isn't playable, you guys. 


No way, that's too awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2010)

great so the 6 tails is playable it will probably be sage narutos awakening


----------



## Firaea (Sep 25, 2010)

destinator said:


> Big version



All hell has broken loose. 



Gray said:


> I hope they make a clear difference between KN4 and 6.



Pictures don't tell much, but from the way 6TK was doing that massive-ass swipe against Sasuke, I'm pretty sure it'll be much crazier than 4TK.

Seems pretty epic. I can't wait! 



Anyway, I'm curious, though. 6TK is going to be SM Naruto's Awakening, apparently, but I'm damn sure the game would have to give MS Sasuke an Awakening too to balance him off. But if Susano'o isn't available to him in this game, what is gonna be his Awakening?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2010)

Ametrasu, probably.

I want Krinn as an Ougi.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 25, 2010)

Klue said:


> 6 Tails isn't playable, you guys.
> 
> 
> No way, that's too awesome.



You're in denial. 



Gray said:


> Ametrasu, probably.
> 
> I want Krinn as an Ougi.



Amaterasu's either a Jutsu/Ougi according to video, so...


----------



## Vyse (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm just glad this game comes out on the exact same day college starts for me.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like we were right. 6TK is SM Naruto's awakening after all. Can't wait to try him out.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 25, 2010)

Wasn't this confirmed long ago?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 25, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Wasn't this confirmed long ago?



Well, there wasn't any official confirmation that 6TK was actually playable; only that it was going to appear, so...


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 25, 2010)

It's official: Hinata, Killer Bee and Sage Naruto going to be my main characters.:33


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 25, 2010)

hope Akatsuki Sasuke gets Susanoo!! Naruto 6 tails looks awsome can't wait!!

-LS-


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sooo much overpowered goodness!!!


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't wait to have Tenten skin 6TK alive with a barrage of kunai.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes! I knew 6TK would be the Sage Mode Awakening. 
Can't Wait.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 25, 2010)

Well since KN6 Naruto is SM Naruto's awakening. I found my 3rd main character:


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm probably going to main Pain or Akatsuki Sasuke : )


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Anyway, I'm curious, though. 6TK is going to be SM Naruto's Awakening, apparently, but I'm damn sure the game would have to give MS Sasuke an Awakening too to balance him off. But if Susano'o isn't available to him in this game, what is gonna be his Awakening?



I say Akatsuki Sasuke's Awakening is going to be you in Amaterasu during the whole duration of his awakening instead of an ougi.

If you see the video of him hitting Killer Bee with it, the screen goes dark like he is in Awakening Mode.
Plus the screenshot of Killer Bee engulfed by Amaterasu while Akatsuki Sasuke is standing there.

IDK, Just my thoughts.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 25, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Australia - 14th October
> Europe - 15th October
> North America - 19th October
> Japan - 21st October
> ...



America gets it before Japan


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2010)

America >>> Japan.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2010)

So true            .


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> America >>> Japan.



Europe >>>> both of those.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2010)

well i haven't watched any gameplay video yet(spoilers!)

but would be weird if akatsuki sasuke was left without an awakening..

maybe give him MS mode like itachi's...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 25, 2010)

Japan always gets those NA games way before America anyway, So they won't die if they get Ninja Storm 2 last this time.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 25, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> America gets it before Japan



That's how it is with a lot of DBZ games.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 25, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I can't wait to have Tenten skin 6TK alive with a barrage of kunai.



 'explosive' kunai hopefully??? Her 5 kunai 'bags' (2 of her 4 Ninja tools) from Storm 1 has been replaced apparently. Hoping for a second ougi/ jutsu that features explosive kunai!


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2010)

Tenten is gonna rape, the newest video has renewed my hope in her


----------



## Firaea (Sep 25, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I can't wait to have Tenten skin 6TK alive with a barrage of kunai.



I'm not so sure about that. 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I say Akatsuki Sasuke's Awakening is going to be you in Amaterasu during the whole duration of his awakening instead of an ougi.
> 
> If you see the video of him hitting Killer Bee with it, the screen goes dark like he is in Awakening Mode.
> Plus the screenshot of Killer Bee engulfed by Amaterasu while Akatsuki Sasuke is standing there.
> ...



It sounds possible. Constant Amaterasu; that's gonna be difficult to fight. 

Then again, Sasuke spams it all the time anyway, so I guess it works. 
I can't help hoping that CC2 would include his Susano'o though. 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Japan always gets those NA games way before America anyway, So they won't die if they get Ninja Storm 2 last this time.



Now, they will know true pain.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Sep 25, 2010)

Gray said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD-OipvoDk4&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



 Around 2:24 Orochimarus BAKANA made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2010)

Pain vs. Naruto video? Oh, fuck me!


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 25, 2010)

Hinata's running speed (after her Awakening??)  seems... slow? Am I wrong? I re-watched the vid of her and Sasori... Compared with what we've seen for other characters like Naruto and Tenten, she did seem pretty slow when running, which is weird. But her jutsu is crazily overpowered!

If Australia is getting the game earlier... hopefully here in (sunny and wet at the same time) Singapore, we'll be getting it earlier too. (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh dear... no double jutsu/ ougi for everyone...   

Sigh I have to get used to the spiked bombs and Giant Spiked Ball then


----------



## Firaea (Sep 25, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Possible Sage Mode Naruto vs Pain video tommorow?



Damn, I want to see Jiraiya VS Pain. 

"confirmed that the game will have playable characters." 
What is this supposed to mean except for being Captain Obvious? 

But still, Naruto VS Pain Video!? AWESOME.

"the game will have 44 playable characters"
Which means... TWO MORE SLOTS! 

"When the people asked for Haku and Zabuza, Hiroshi said "That is secret, there are still surprises to unveil" let your imagination of this words "

From the way they're saying this, and considering there're two more playable character slots... 

I'd actually, to be honest, prefer Shodaime Hokage and Nidaime Hokage over those two, though... 
But I ain't complainin', those two would be awesome as well. I'll wreck Haku's ice Kekkei Genkai with Jiraiya's Oil. 

I can't wait!



Red Raptor said:


> Hinata's running speed (after her Awakening??)  seems... slow? Am I wrong? I re-watched the vid of her and Sasori... Compared with what we've seen for other characters like Naruto and Tenten, she did seem pretty slow when running, which is weird. But her jutsu is crazily overpowered!
> 
> If Australia is getting the game earlier... hopefully here in (sunny and wet at the same time) Singapore, we'll be getting it earlier too. (fingers crossed!)



Oh hai fella dood from Singapore.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> "confirmed that the game will have playable characters."



Lol, yea. I never would have guessed that this game had playable characters.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Wormo!!! Hey I just checked!



Not sure if this is accurate but it was updated just yesterday!!! We MAY get the game on 12th  Oct!!! Maybe earlier even... I got my SSFIV like 3 days before the release date!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2010)

Klue said:


> Oh, fuck me!


If you insist.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2010)

> America >>> Japan.


How come the USA never got Accel 2?

FUCK
I loved those games.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 25, 2010)

> -After that they showed us the entire Kakuzu boss battle and then they confirmed that the game will have playable characters.



Phew, good. For a second there I thought the entire game was just watching CPU battles 



> - When the people asked for Haku and Zabuza, Hiroshi said "That is secret, there are still surprises to unveil" let your imagination of this words




Oooo...sounds juicy


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> America >>> Japan.



Australia>>>America

We get it before you


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 25, 2010)

"-When you chose a character you can chose the thing that will appear when you KNJ or do the substitution jutsu and there seem to be over 15 to choose from." 

Am I the only one that finds that asstasticly awesome? Minato with crow bushin? yes please? wait you guys don't like that one? Fine. Pein with crows? sand? water? shunshin? maybe some paper? still no? well then your just too hard to please 

edit: or it'll be lame and be 15 different kinds of logs and rocks...but really? I think not


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 25, 2010)

15 Versions of Log.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 26, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Hi Wormo!!! Hey I just checked!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is accurate but it was updated just yesterday!!! We MAY get the game on 12th  Oct!!! Maybe earlier even... I got my SSFIV like 3 days before the release date!!!!



Holy shit! 
I hope that's accurate. I'd be luffin' at home being able to play it earlier than the rest. 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 15 Versions of Log.





Sandalwood, hardwood, Yamato wood, etc.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 15 Versions of Log.



as it should be


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 26, 2010)

I think this somehow confirms that alternate ougis are only available for Naruto and Sasuke for the moment. The players chose to use Naruto and Ino for this demo, but only Naruto was able to select an ougi. Ino's character display didn't even have the ougi name displayed. 

Sigh.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2010)

Very interesting.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 26, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Holy shit!
> I hope that's accurate. I'd be luffin' at home being able to play it earlier than the rest.
> 
> 
> ...



SO gonna take Medical Leave on that day!!! 

I kid.... Maybe. LOL


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 26, 2010)

i wonder if i can have a log with a explosive tag be  my choice lol also give us the hokages and no more support only people!


----------



## Libax (Sep 26, 2010)

May I ask where everybody is getting their sources from? Like it will be 44 characters and Haku and Zabuza being in etc? I'm not sure about choosing your substitution jutsu being a really good idea. However I don't like Jiraiya sub jutsu being a logg either, but Tenten turning into crows? Really


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 26, 2010)

Libax said:


> May I ask where everybody is getting their sources from? Like it will be 44 characters and Haku and Zabuza being in etc? I'm not sure about choosing your substitution jutsu being a really good idea. However I don't like Jiraiya sub jutsu being a logg either, but Tenten turning into crows? Really



I think they would still keep it within cannon range.. like Kisame might be able to use water clone, or a log.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 26, 2010)

Libax said:


> May I ask where everybody is getting their sources from? Like it will be 44 characters and Haku and Zabuza being in etc? I'm not sure about choosing your substitution jutsu being a really good idea. However I don't like Jiraiya sub jutsu being a logg either, but Tenten turning into crows? Really



Well, personally I'm just going to pick what fits most. Like, I definitely ain't playing Tenten turning into crows... though that might be cool. 

Anyway, those are from some CC2 event somewhere. Likely to be reliable, IMO, but Zabuza and Haku aren't confirmed, just hinted at.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 26, 2010)

maybe Cc2 is planing on releasing old characters from UNS as DLC and only support characters aswell from UNS as playable DLC on UNS2, I hope so and I wont give up on hoping that it will happen xD

-LS-


----------



## destinator (Sep 26, 2010)

Pain vs Naruto Boss battle


----------



## Firaea (Sep 26, 2010)

destinator said:


> Pain vs Naruto Boss battle



For a moment there I was waiting for 6TK to turn up. I feel trolled.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 26, 2010)

destinator said:


> Pain vs Naruto Boss battle



NIIIIIIICCEE!!! .


15 kawamiri's?

Well there's:

A log
Water clone
Crows
Speed
Bugs
sand
lightning
fire?
Wind?
Shadow clone?

That's a lot and not even the full list, plus not everything's sure.

What more could be there?


----------



## jdbzkh (Sep 26, 2010)

destinator said:


> Pain vs Naruto Boss battle



SM Naruto equals one bad ass mother fucker. I'm loving how he just stands there with his arms crossed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2010)

Jiraiya should have that Toad Toy as a replacement jutsu he used on naruto wend he invited him to Ichiraku Ramen in the episode they met.


----------



## destinator (Sep 26, 2010)

If anyone watched the video closely, you might have noticed that this was dev build from august 29, by this date every character of the game should be in.

In the dev build they had a minimalistic text based character selection which kinda reveals 49 characters (each costume is a separate character).

See it here:


Now whats interesting:
4x Naruto (I could see Sennin Naruto, rest unreadable)
3x Sasuke (Kirin, Take or Akatsuki, rest unreadable)

At the end of the list:
There are 2 more version of Naruto and Sasuke, this time with a 1 in front of it, maybe pretimeskip characters?)

Other than it seems there are no more characters (however most of the kanji are barely readable but I think Zetsu for example isnt written in kanji...).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2010)

destinator said:


> Pain vs Naruto Boss battle


very awesome,Kakuzu end was better than the Manga'/Anime ,but how did Asura Pain body died? it was hard to see.

and lol they translated Gamabunta name literally on the Spanish sub titles.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 26, 2010)

destinator said:


> If anyone watched the video closely, you might have noticed that this was dev build from august 29, by this date every character of the game should be in.
> 
> In the dev build they had a minimalistic text based character selection which kinda reveals 49 characters (each costume is a separate character).
> 
> ...





SM Naruto, normal Naruto, 4TK Naruto, 6TK Naruto, possibly?
Well, that sounds like too many Narutos and Sasukes though. Why would pre-timeskip Naruto/Sasuke be relevant in the game, anyway? It might be some other special-costumed version of them, though I'm not sure.

Wonder how it all works out, and if that's the case, I guess it seals the possibility of at least a few awakenings being playable, but oh well.

Nice find there.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 26, 2010)

A 'new' interview confirms a few things: (taken from the gamefaqs board)





-No Character DLC (maybe jutsu though???)
-44 Characters (with a few suprises)
-Ougi's shortened for Online confirmed
-Pre battle intro's are still in
-Jutsu Customization confirmed



Customization Jutsu??? Great that means at least two Jutsus for each character right????

Yeah would have loved to know if multiple ougis are possible... Just one more for each character.

I kid, maybe two.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 26, 2010)

so 8 Boss Battles, huh ?

I'm hoping for some epic shit.
CC2 don't let me down !


----------



## destinator (Sep 26, 2010)

For the moment...

? Name = most likely due to order
all other "?" unclear at this point


----------



## Firaea (Sep 26, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> A 'new' interview confirms a few things: (taken from the gamefaqs board)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm doubtful about what surprises there are this late, though. At least for myself, since my main wishes are either stomped on or confirmed already (thankfully, mostly the latter ), so... I wonder. 

And what would shortened Ougis for online mean? Aren't they already shortened? The online mode's gonna shorten it even more? 

But well, I'm glad about the jutsu customization.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 26, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> so 8 Boss Battles, huh ?
> 
> I'm hoping for some epic shit.
> CC2 don't let me down !





1.Naruto & Sakura vs kakashi.

2.Gaara vs deidera

3.Sakura vs sasori

4.Naruto vs Orochimaru

5.Naruto vs Sasuke

6.Naruto vs Kakazu.

7.Sasuke vs Itachi.

8.Jiraiya vs Pain

9.Naruto vs pain.

That's more then 8, and i can think of a few more potential ones.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 26, 2010)

destinator said:


> For the moment...
> 
> ? Name = most likely due to order
> all other "?" unclear at this point



That's a serious tad _too_ many Narutos and Sasukes... 
I wonder what it all is supposed to mean.

Honestly, I don't see the point of playing as pre-timeskip Naruto and Sasuke, though. It seems quite likely that the 1 signifies pre-timeskip, and it's possible for those two to appear too, since the Naruto VS Sasuke boss battle references the VoTE fight.

And the extra Narutos... 

Weird, weird. I wonder what they're planning.

Better off replace one of them as mah SM Jiraiya-sama.  /fanboy


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 26, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> A 'new' interview confirms a few things: (taken from the gamefaqs board)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There might not be DLC. It says that there won't be DLC for either Jutsus or Characters.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 26, 2010)

damn alot of naruto and sauce...I AM glad we get a usable kirin though, I figured it'd just be for the boss fight. for sasuke it KINDA makes sense to have that many, all as alternate costumes cuz you have:
- Chidori Eiso/CS2 costume
- Kirin/CS2 costume
- Amaterasu/MS costume 
All of which are different in appearance (can't figure the other sasuke)
But that concept doesn't apply to Naruto's appearance since his tails mode and fuuton rasengan look the same

and also Haku and Zabuza don't make much sense...if part 1 characters were to come into play Kimi and the Third make alot more sense as Kimi is actually relevant at one point and the third has at least been referred too right?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2010)

That was beautiful.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 26, 2010)

destinator said:


> For the moment...
> 
> ? Name = most likely due to order
> all other "?" unclear at this point



That's it! I've figured it out! I've figured out the secret behind Pain! 


Just kiddin', but I figured out what this possibly means. Took me long enough, though I obviously wasn't constantly trying to decode that.


49 on that list, 44 overall confirmed.
1-Naruto and 1-Sasuke are either pre-timeskip or some special unique alternate costume (like in Accel 3).

So, if we generalise ALL Narutos as ONE character and ALL Sasukes as one character, we have 42 characters.

We're missing two from the 44 confirmed, and that's where the two random "Narutos" come in at the back.

I'm fairly certain those aren't really Naruto as in the character, but refer to the series overall(it _is_ named Naruto after all): those two are characters that had, at that time, not yet been programmed, so the slots were simply named Naruto.

And therefore, we're probably getting a pair of surprise characters there. 

In all honesty, I still want SM Jiraiya although I acknowledge that there's no hope of him being a character himself. 

So, right now my wish would be Shodaime Hokage and Nidaime Hokage.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 26, 2010)

Huh what!? 

I thought SM Jiraiya was confirmed...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't see them include Nidaime, but I can see them include Shodaime and Madara himself from the past ;D they did appear in a flashback ;P

-LS-


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Huh what!?
> 
> I thought SM Jiraiya was confirmed...



he is, it's his transformation mode.

like how Kakashi got sharingan mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol, I like how the developer dressed as Naruto making the Rasenshuriken Pose and stuff.
At 6:20 i literally laughed out loud when i saw the taijutsu for Sage Mode Naruto was cooler in the game then in the anime.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Sep 26, 2010)

Damn, that Pain boss fight looks incredible. They picked amazing music for it.


----------



## Libax (Sep 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, I like how the developer dressed as Naruto making the Rasenshuriken Pose and stuff.
> At 6:20 i literally laughed out loud when i saw the taijutsu for Sage Mode Naruto was cooler in the game then in the anime.


Really, could you describe how Sm Narutos fighting style is?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm saying the QTEs in the game were cooler then the butchered anime fight.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone know why no store are taking preorders for the european collectors edition? It's pretty close to release now, and none of the online retailers i visit have listed it yet (amazon, play, zavvi).


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm quite impressed with the Pain fight.  It does the manga justice, unlike the terribly animated anime.  Sage Naruto and Pain both look really fun to play as. 

Also, I'm so happy I can give people like Sasuke the speed KNJ now.  I hate the stupid log.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish they would've showed Pain vs 6tk


----------



## destinator (Sep 26, 2010)

SilverSerpent said:


> Anyone know why no store are taking preorders for the european collectors edition? It's pretty close to release now, and none of the online retailers i visit have listed it yet (amazon, play, zavvi).



I only have seen it for germany and france. Heard netherlands have it as well? Other than that it seems nobody got it which kinda sucks...


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 26, 2010)

Ooooo Naruto vs Pain looks bitchin, I don't wanna spoil myself


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 26, 2010)

Sage Naruto has way too much swagger. everyone will be playing with him online lol.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 26, 2010)

I loved the video


The kakuzu fight was pretty amazing even though I was hoping that the boss fights would last a little bit longer. Its seems like it doesn't take as much to lower the bosses health which is probably why the fights seemed so short.

I loved sage Naruto's move set in the last boss battle; rasengan barrage ftw.

I have to say i'm pretty sure one of the those character spots would be Konohamaru only because he actually did have a fight with pain and won. It would only make sense for them to put him the game not that I want him in the game but it fits though.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 26, 2010)

Libax said:


> but Tenten turning into crows? Really



Shut your whore mouth. Tenten can do anything


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 26, 2010)

Tenten doing replacement with shuriken would be pretty cool.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2010)

SM Naruto is now my main.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Shut your whore mouth. Tenten can do anything



Yes saiya-jin, educate the fool.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2010)

Damn so many people going to play SM Naruto, Taka Sasuke and Pain. I'm officially not going online. Too boring.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Damn so many people going to play SM Naruto, Taka Sasuke and Pain. I'm officially not going online. Too boring.



Play with me, My hinata will destroy then all. 

Pain's be aware.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2010)

Kaki said:


> How come the USA never got Accel 2?
> 
> FUCK
> I loved those games.


The first one didn't sell well enough or some shit.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 26, 2010)

I have it in the form of Ultimate ninja 5.

Only with the jap dub. But English text.

It likely only got released in Europe.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2010)

sage naruto loos epic. he will probably be the main one i use. so there is 15 replacements kawamaris. i guess there is a log, speed, sand, bugs, lightning maybe for kakashi, crows, wood for yamato, wonder what else.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 26, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> sage naruto loos epic. he will probably be the main one i use



you and everyone else.

*My Previous Playlist:*

Pain
Sage Naruto
Shino
Killer Bee


*New Playlist* 

Shino
Sai/Killer Bee
Deidara/Hidan


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2010)

now we need some minato and bee game play


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 26, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> and also Haku and Zabuza don't make much sense...if part 1 characters were to come into play Kimi and the Third make alot more sense as Kimi is actually relevant at one point and the third has at least been referred too right?



Actually, they would make sense for a few reasons should they be included.

Haku (or rather, his kekkei genkai) was referenced when Naruto was learning about the elemental properties from Yamoto.  Zabuza is obviously referenced, considering Suigetsu uses his sword, and the graves for both Zabuza and Haku were seen in Part 2.

That, on top of the fact that they were completely excluded from Storm 1.  They were (and still are) popular characters, and quite a few people were a bit upset at that exlusion.  There really was no reason to not include them, aside from being lazy.

Then again, who knows--I'm just doing a ramble.  But, should they appear, I wouldn't be too surprised.

I still think the two mystery spots just *may* be Yugito and Roushi.  That would be awesome.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Damn so many people going to play SM Naruto, Taka Sasuke and Pain. I'm officially not going online. Too boring.



I'm gonna play with Kakashi bro!!!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 26, 2010)

I was on the fence about this game but this footage convince me, i will be buying this an playing as Choji peace out bros.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 26, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> I was on the fence about this game but this footage convince me, i will be buying this an playing as Choji peace out bros.



^ This guy wins


----------



## neverlandvictim (Sep 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Damn so many people going to play SM Naruto, Taka Sasuke and Pain. I'm officially not going online. Too boring.



 Then just take Konohamaru and own their ass.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Tenten doing replacement with shuriken would be pretty cool.



I second, third and fourth this!!!!!!! 

Now where is my Tenten emoticon already???? Better yet, where are the members of Team Gai??? All missing from the icon list


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 26, 2010)

^Then I guess I fifth this, haha

That would be pretty awesome, a replacement with Shuriken (That flies in all directions).

Or a log with a paper bomb.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> ^Then I guess I fifth this, haha
> 
> That would be pretty awesome, a replacement with Shuriken (That flies in all directions).
> 
> Or a log with a paper bomb.


That would be extremely hax.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 26, 2010)

It would be cool if Pain's chakra dash was him using his Banshou Tan'in to pull you up to him instead of him running at you.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for it to be in his awakening.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 26, 2010)

It sucks a little bit that Sasuke doesn't have Susano'o. I know the reasons, but seeing that his arsenal stops at Amaterasu is a little of a joy killer.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, he didn't get it until the Kage arc, if he had it, it would just be another reason for everyone to use him.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 26, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> It sucks a little bit that Sasuke doesn't have Susano'o. I know the reasons, but seeing that his arsenal stops at Amaterasu is a little of a joy killer.


think of it like this

next time a new game is created he might have even more than susano-o
the guy is bright, pretty sure more jutsu are coming up

and then you'll wreck those poor opponents their pixels


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> It would be cool if Pain's chakra dash was him using his Banshou Tan'in to pull you up to him instead of him running at you.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for it to be in his awakening.




No                  .


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't wait for them to reveal the 2 secrets char, cause if Haku is in il kick ass online with her


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 27, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> I can't wait for them to reveal the 2 secrets char, cause if Haku is in il kick ass online with her





Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> cause if Haku is in il kick ass online with her





Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> her




wut


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 27, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> I can't wait for them to reveal the 2 secrets char, cause if Haku is in il kick ass online with *her*





Please be a typo. lol


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 27, 2010)

damn i cant wait for this game. the video of naruto vs kakuzu and naruto vs pain just blew me away. I really cant freaking wait!


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 27, 2010)

Lool my bad I know that he's a guy but sometimes I messed up and mostly with Haku
cause at first I tought *HE*  was a girl ... Don't kill me we can make mistakes lol


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 27, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Lool my bad I know that he's a guy but sometimes I messed up and mostly with Haku
> cause at first I tought *HE*  was a girl ... Don't kill me we can make mistakes lol



Don't be, *EVERYONE* has made that mistake.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 27, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Lool my bad I know that he's a guy but sometimes I messed up and mostly with Haku
> cause at first I tought *HE*  was a girl ... Don't kill me we can make mistakes lol



Just don't make it again


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 27, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Lool my bad I know that he's a guy but sometimes I messed up and mostly with Haku
> cause at first I tought *HE*  was a girl ... Don't kill me we can make mistakes lol



lol, just teasing. Though it is funny looking at the quote with "Haku" followed with "datass" for the smiley. 

But yeah I think most will admit they thought Haku was female, after Haku I've learned not to assume anything. I think the same happen with Deidara, but to a lesser extent.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 27, 2010)

I usually don't play mains online. I might play a lot of different characters for the hell of it.
I won't list them it will probably too long.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 27, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Lool my bad I know that he's a guy but sometimes I messed up and mostly with Haku
> cause at first I tought *HE*  was a girl ... Don't kill me we can make mistakes lol


We all wish he was was a girl.


----------



## Vyse (Sep 27, 2010)

This ain't Street Fighter. Every character will more or less play the same - so there won't be a massive shitstorm of just one char, because everyone can just pick anyone and automatically be as good with him/her as they are with their favorite character. Most players will mix things up. Don't worry.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 27, 2010)

this is an anime fighter.....kids online will play as who they think is coolest or watever. Just like how damn near eryone spammed vegeto and goku in DBZ.

its almost worst than street fighter.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 27, 2010)

The big difference with SF is that characters aren't picked based on how cheap they are.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 27, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> this is an anime fighter.....kids online will play as who they think is coolest or watever. Just like how damn near eryone spammed vegeto and goku in DBZ.
> 
> its almost worst than street fighter.


Vegeto was always the guy to be.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 27, 2010)

Gray said:


> Vegeto was always the guy to be.



Hopefully you can't pick transformations from the start in online.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 27, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Huh what!?
> 
> I thought SM Jiraiya was confirmed...



Yes, what I meant was him as an alternate costume.



Deathgun said:


> Hopefully you can't pick transformations from the start in online.



Doesn't seem like you'd be able to even in the game... at least based on everything that has been shown.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> The big difference with SF is that characters aren't picked based on how cheap they are.



LOL

Try to play SF4 or KOF98 UM in tournament. Tier whoring !

Sagat, Gouki, Rufus for SF4

Ex Geese, Krauser and Iori for KOF98UM


----------



## Libax (Sep 27, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Shut your whore mouth. Tenten can do anything


 You just try to attempt something foolish as that and you'll end up with pain's almighty pole up your ass, and don't you lie you like it


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> If Haku is in il kick ass online with her



Yes; Haku is my favorite female Naruto character as well.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 27, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Yes, what I meant was him as an alternate costume.



I believe that we will be able to choose if we want to start a fight transformed or not like it was on UNS ;D better than alternate costume ;P

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 27, 2010)

We beter be able to choose Transformation Awakenings for your initial character.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 27, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> I wonder if Haku going to make it in.



I highly doubt it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> I highly doubt it.



Same here, but that developer keeps hinting at the possibility.


----------



## Libax (Sep 27, 2010)

No I actually think that the developers wants us to think that Haku will make it in and then BAAM we get a really good character.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 27, 2010)

Libax said:


> You just try to attempt something foolish as that and you'll end up with pain's almighty pole up your ass, and don't you lie you like it



I hope that's a promise 

















lolwat?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 27, 2010)

*New Gameplay.*

_*-Hidan vs Shikamaru*_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx00N4lc1YA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
_*-Naruto vs Saucegay, Karin, jugo*_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmE2TcX9Qrw[/YOUTUBE]​
Jesus; Finally some Hidan Gameplay.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Watches video's*

" Hmm.., these English dubs aren't so bad in game"

*Hears Juugo's voice*

....
....
....
....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 27, 2010)

Juugo's haves the voice of a middle aged truck driver.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 27, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> It sucks a little bit that Sasuke doesn't have Susano'o. I know the reasons, but seeing that his arsenal stops at Amaterasu is a little of a joy killer.



It actually is, feels incomplete.

Speaking of which, do we have any known movelists yet for Hebi Sasuke and Taka Sasuke?


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 27, 2010)

Hidan were pretty cool. Though i want to see what his awakening can do.

Now.. we just need Itachi, Tobi and Minato gameplay :S


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 27, 2010)

After seeing Sasuke's CM2 closely I got to say his wings look very small.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 27, 2010)

I couldn't even hear Juugo.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 27, 2010)

Gray said:


> I couldn't even hear Juugo.



I couldn't neither.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 27, 2010)

^You don't want to.

Hmm, the closer this game gets, the more I get excited


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 27, 2010)

Juugo did sound really weird, but I'm hoping his voice is just like that in his Cursed Seal state. Normally, I'm guessing it's much more subdued and calm/less gruffy.


----------



## Klue (Sep 27, 2010)

Waiting for Ino gameplay - notify me when it's here.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 27, 2010)

there are already two vids with Ino (Ino vs Sakura & Ino vs Gaara, I believe) just search for em, but no one really did her justice because they sucked


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Sep 27, 2010)

Klue said:


> Waiting for Ino gameplay - notify me when it's here.






Enjoy.


----------



## Klue (Sep 27, 2010)

Ino's special sucked. 

What happened to her flower bomb attack? They better not have removed it do to the massive amounts of complaints.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 27, 2010)

Ino's special was horrendous, worst than Tenten's and I love them both 

Sad to say, but I might have to bench them to rape everyone with Sakura or Hinata, who look beaaast.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder if Deidara's ultimate is C0, if so, I'll main him as well.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 27, 2010)

Klue said:


> Ino's special sucked.
> 
> What happened to her flower bomb attack? They better not have removed it do to the massive amounts of complaints.





Milkshake said:


> Ino's special was horrendous, worst than Tenten's and I love them both
> 
> Sad to say, but I might have to bench them to rape everyone with Sakura or Hinata, who look beaaast.



Ehh; Ino's special don't bother me, I'll just politely kick 6TK and Akatsuki Sasuke right in the face FTW. 



Gray said:


> I wonder if Deidara's ultimate is C0, if so, I'll main him as well.



His Ultimate is dropping that huge bomb he dropped on the Sand Village.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 27, 2010)

lol, well I guess I'll have to wait until I get my own hands on this game to really judge it for sure. 

But if you got skills, you can rape anyone with some of the weakest characters.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 27, 2010)

Milkshake: Don't be too quick to bench Tenten yet!!! Let's see ok?? Hopefully I can get my copy on the 12th and give some updates about Tenten here


----------



## Firaea (Sep 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> We beter be able to choose Transformation Awakenings for your initial character.



I sure hope so.
Someone ought to interview them and ask them about it. 



Blargh, the wait is killing me. It seems so much more difficult to wait the nearer it is.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a gut feeling that starting in Awakening Mode will be possible.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got word from CC2. All their computers crashed, and they lost every lick of data on Storm 2. They say they'll have to start all over again with new hardware and everything.

Guess we'll be getting Storm 2 for Christmas 2012. Sorry, guys.


























(Don't ask me where I heard this...it was an interview.)




































(A top-secret interview )


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 28, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ehh; Ino's special don't bother me, I'll just politely kick 6TK and Akatsuki Sasuke right in the face FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> His Ultimate is dropping that huge bomb he dropped on the Sand Village.


Disappointing.

He better have more then 1 Ougi.


----------



## Superior (Sep 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Just got word from CC2. All their computers crashed, and they lost every lick of data on Storm 2. They say they'll have to start all over again with new hardware and everything.
> 
> Guess we'll be getting Storm 2 for Christmas 2012. Sorry, guys.
> 
> ...


My brain has been fucked.


----------



## Vyse (Sep 28, 2010)

Gray said:


> Disappointing.
> 
> He better have more then 1 Ougi.



You better not get your hopes up on this one, man.


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> You better not get your hopes up on this one, man.



He better have more than 1 Ougi.


----------



## Vyse (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd be happy if he even has more than 1 in game Jutsu to be honest.

But yeah, not gonna happen I guess.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 28, 2010)

I think they compensate with the jutsus by adding different ones at the end of a combo


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Sep 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Just got word from CC2. All their computers crashed, and they lost every lick of data on Storm 2. They say they'll have to start all over again with new hardware and everything.
> 
> Guess we'll be getting Storm 2 for Christmas 2012. Sorry, guys.
> 
> ...




Y2K just kicked in yo, even if it was 10 years late. It'll only be a matter of minutes before all our computers crash. OH SHI-


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be maining Asuma, cant wait...


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Sep 28, 2010)

CC2's president said that we should expect a surprising character in the cast.

Since I don't like the goofy Tobi, I hope it's going to be the original Madara


----------



## Fonster Mox (Sep 28, 2010)

Without actually posting any spoilers... and sorry if this has been asked already but..

When this game comes out, I'm guessing by the cover art that it's got stuff up to date with the manga release in the US (meaning it will have some pretty hefty spoilers for unknowing fans who just watch it on TV)

But how will it be for sub watchers? Is it going to have spoilers beyond where the anime is up to in Japan?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2010)

Fonster Mox said:


> Without actually posting any spoilers... and sorry if this has been asked already but..
> 
> When this game comes out, I'm guessing by the cover art that it's got stuff up to date with the manga release in the US (meaning it will have some pretty hefty spoilers for unknowing fans who just watch it on TV)
> 
> But how will it be for sub watchers? Is it going to have spoilers beyond where the anime is up to in Japan?



not, it's up to date with japan anime, nothing more.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Just got word from CC2. All their computers crashed, and they lost every lick of data on Storm 2. They say they'll have to start all over again with new hardware and everything.
> 
> Guess we'll be getting Storm 2 for Christmas 2012. Sorry, guys.
> 
> ...





Imagine if that really happened. The rage would surpass that of DmC's announcement.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 28, 2010)

Was the Collector's Edition ever mentioned for NA?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 28, 2010)

Klue said:


> He better have more than 1 Ougi.



Indeed. I'd want multiple Ougis for him, and many other characters at that.

I consider it likely for Deidara to have multiple Ougis, to be honest.
His bomb Ougi would likely be available when he's unlocked via the Gaara arc, but C0 would probably be unlockable later on, after Sasuke VS Deidara, I'd think.

I'm not exactly sure about Ino getting another Ougi, though. Hope she does.


As for other characters, Jiraiya needs Cho Oodama Rasengan and Magen: Gamarinsho. 

Pain needs Chibaku Tensei.

Don't know much about other characters for now, but the more Ougis/Jutsus the merrier, anyway. 



Nakiro said:


> Was the Collector's Edition ever mentioned for NA?



Apparently not.


----------



## Sesha (Sep 28, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> A 'new' interview confirms a few things: (taken from the gamefaqs board)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laziness confirmed.



Squall Leonhart said:


> CC2's president said that we should expect a surprising character in the cast.
> 
> Since I don't like the goofy Tobi, I hope it's going to be the original Madara



CC2's idea of a surprise would be putting Part 1 Naruto and Sasuke in the game.


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Laziness confirmed.



Not sure what you mean by that. Joke?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sesha said:


> CC2's idea of a surprise would be putting Part 1 Naruto and Sasuke in the game.



Yea, i can see that happening; which is gay.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 28, 2010)

Not gonna lie....Part-1 Naruto would be one of my mains if he were in


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 28, 2010)

New Pics from the game we see more sage Naruto, Pain, Konan etc...
(It's from a french site)


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2010)

Less than a month away (US), I can't believe how quickly time flew on by.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder what this picture is about.
Ougi mabey? 
​


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw some clips of character running around? Whats that about? Can you run around and fight fodders or something? And is there any Game-play of Madara?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 28, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I wonder what this picture is about.
> Ougi mabey?
> ​



Nahh, he still has to much chakra.

I say jutsu.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 28, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I wonder what this picture is about.
> Ougi mabey?
> ​



Maybe Pain will have an ougi for each of his path's ! That would be insane


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I saw some clips of character running around? Whats that about? Can you run around and fight fodders or something? And is there any Game-play of Madara?



I think yes, you can fight fodders.

And no video of Tobi yet.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Maybe Pain will have an ougi for each of his path's ! That would be insane



Hell yea!


----------



## Ninja Genius (Sep 28, 2010)

So what's up with Sasuke?  Are there going to be two of him in the game?  The character art showed MS Sasuke but the gameplay of him fighting Naruto showed Sasuke wearing his outfit he fought Itachi in and with the Cursed seal.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 28, 2010)

Ninja Genius said:


> So what's up with Sasuke?  Are there going to be two of him in the game?  The character art showed MS Sasuke but the gameplay of him fighting Naruto showed Sasuke wearing his outfit he fought Itachi in and with the Cursed seal.



Just an alternate outfit.


----------



## Vyse (Sep 28, 2010)

There are two Sasukes. 

1. Orochimaru trained Sasuke with the cursed seal as his awakening.

2. Akatsuki Sasuke with MS as his awakening.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 28, 2010)

So...I'm guessing you can't actually play as all 6 Pain paths...they are just available through Nagato?


----------



## Vyse (Sep 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> So...I'm guessing you can't actually play as all 6 Pain paths...they are just available through Nagato?



No, through Deva Pain. It was confirmed a while ago.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> No, through Deva Pain. It was confirmed a while ago.



This is still _ehh_ for me because that one developer said that all pains were playable in that one video.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 28, 2010)

I vote for 
Hashirama and Prime Madara 
or
Raikage and Mizukage for final two slots (The first option would actually fit into the game's timeline since the fight was mentioned at that point, correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2010)

So yes Two Sasukes.

Hebi Sasuke and Taka Sasuke.


----------



## Libax (Sep 28, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I wonder what this picture is about.
> Ougi mabey?
> ​



That's definitely a grab. You be getting up hopes and shit 
and whats up with Suigetsus misshaped arm


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 28, 2010)

Libax said:


> That's definitely a grab. You be getting up hopes and shit
> and whats up with Suigetsus misshaped arm



That's his awakening i guess.
It's the super arm muscle he can make.

I hope that i'm wrong tho so that it can be his water behemoth form.


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2010)

That shot of Jigokudou Pain, is that from a Boss-Battle or Story Mode?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 28, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think yes, you can fight fodders.


That would be great...

Hmmm, still not sold on this game...I'll have to wait until I see more


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 28, 2010)

Klue said:


> That shot of Jigokudou Pain, is that from a Boss-Battle or Story Mode?



Thats what I want to know.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 28, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That would be great...
> 
> Hmmm, still not sold on this game...I'll have to wait until I see more



Haven't we seen like...everything by now? I swear to god I see a new scan or trailer every time I check out this thread.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Haven't we seen like...everything by now? I swear to god I see a new scan or trailer every time I check out this thread.



Still no Killer Bee and Sage Mode Jiraiya; Well, gameplay at the least.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Haven't we seen like...everything by now? I swear to god I see a new scan or trailer every time I check out this thread.



No Tobi gameplay


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No Tobi gameplay



Oh yea, i forgot. 
Also Yondaime.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2010)

what's soul sucking pein doing to K-man!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 28, 2010)

Doing the dirty deed.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 28, 2010)

I think he's about to nail Kakashi 










I hope someone gets that joke


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 28, 2010)

About to rip him a new ASSHOLE! lol


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I think he's about to nail Kakashi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unnecessary.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 28, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I think he's about to nail Kakashi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well played sir, well played

speaking of K-man, i just reread Gaiden. I want the White Fang himself in UNS2  

i forgot how strong the 4th hyped him to be


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 28, 2010)

Is the White Fang more powerful than the Fourth?


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 28, 2010)

He was as fast, wasn't he?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 28, 2010)

i doubt it but the fourth said that even the sannin paled in comparison to him, he was a hero and feared and known by all enemies who didn't live under a rock. But I think the fourth is still stronger...hard to say since white fang is only talked about. But he would definitely be a surprise for the game. Even though its impossible 

edit: depending on where you read it, he was said to command as much respect as the sannin so if anything he's around that level


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2010)

minato is confirmed to be in the game probably because he appeared to naruto during the pain invasion. white fang also appeared to kakashi during that time. he could be one of the characters the guy that are not confirmed yet.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 29, 2010)

Random thought what if one of the surprise slots go to a "What if..." of Haku were he survived. I mean they could kinda work with him seeing as Kishi matched Haku's potential with Sasuke and Naruto's. IDK just WMG


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 29, 2010)

I wanna know which one it is. Was he as powerful or more powerful than the Sannin... Damn it. But, I don't think I would want him in the game as we haven't seen what he's capable of...


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 29, 2010)

makes more sense if he was equal, some translations are bad and most that i'm looking at right now say he was respected every bit as much. Its a shame they never give him any kind of display seeing as how every 3rd war vet knows his name. Just look how many people bother saying "Kakashi, the son of the white fang". Its as much a nick name as any of his others. His story was deep too, what with the suicide and all, it actually struck a nerve with me. 

And that's true, they'd have to give him some sort of fill move-set
Though they could give him something like young Kakashi in some of the other games.

Edit:   he was equal to the sannin respect wise but in his hay day he was more skillfull (according to naruto wiki anyways)   and i had forgotten about the whole scene with Kakashi and Chiyo over her hatred for his father...so he actually has a bit more reference then i thought *shimmer of hope*


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 29, 2010)

the problem is, there's just not enough known about the white fang. he's been mentioned a few times sure but we dont really know anything about how he fights other than he was fast. We dont know any of his attacks or ougis or anything. We just simply know more about minato and it doesnt hurt that he has been in other naruto games so they can base his attacks off of those. It would be cool for Sakumo to be in this game but it simply isnt possible for lack of information. Sorry to kinda burst your bubble XD

if he did appear in this game he would probably just be a kakashi clone (minus the raikiri obviously) as far as the way he moves, his combos, his speed, etc. They could put in his white chakra sabre but what did it even do? is it just a sword made more powerful by filling it with chakra or was there some other trick to it. We just dont know enough.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 29, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Still no Killer Bee and Sage Mode Jiraiya; Well, gameplay at the least.



They are simply too badass to be showcased - the internet worldwide would crash purely due to their awesomeness.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2010)

SM Jiraiya and SM Naruto as a team.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Is the White Fang more powerful than the Fourth?


Hell to the no. 


saiya-jin said:


> He was as fast, wasn't he?


HELLZ TO THE NOEZ.


Schecterwolf said:


> i doubt it but the fourth said that even the sannin paled in comparison to him, he was a hero and feared and known by all enemies who didn't live under a rock. But I think the fourth is still stronger...hard to say since white fang is only talked about. But he would definitely be a surprise for the game. Even though its impossible
> 
> edit: depending on where you read it, he was said to command as much respect as the sannin so if anything he's around that level


Wait, what? Paled in comparison? Where did you find that?

It was mentioned that he was at Sannin level. That's pretty much all we know about him other than the fact that he killed himself after he forsook a mission in order to save his comrades.

Stupid way to die. 



Empath Of Pain said:


> I wanna know which one it is. Was he as powerful or more powerful than the Sannin... Damn it. But, I don't think I would want him in the game as we haven't seen what he's capable of...



He was likely at the Sannin's level. Which makes him top tier as it is.



Schecterwolf said:


> makes more sense if he was equal, some translations are bad and most that i'm looking at right now say he was respected every bit as much. Its a shame they never give him any kind of display seeing as how every 3rd war vet knows his name. Just look how many people bother saying "Kakashi, the son of the white fang". Its as much a nick name as any of his others. His story was deep too, what with the suicide and all, it actually struck a nerve with me.
> 
> And that's true, they'd have to give him some sort of fill move-set
> Though they could give him something like young Kakashi in some of the other games.
> ...



Narutowiki is unreliable. We go by mangafact and if that fails, then we rely on the databook on rare occasions.

In both instances, there is no such mention of the White Fang being more skilled than the Sannin.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea, Narutowiki is full of Fan-Lore and stuff.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 29, 2010)

Darth said:


> Wait, what? Paled in comparison? Where did you find that?



Bad translation, I corrected myself.

Anywho, does anyone know if the confirmed boss fights are the only ones we're getting? Or could we get some suprises there too?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 29, 2010)

We better get a Killer Bee boss fight with a Valley of Clouds and Lightning stage.


----------



## Klue (Sep 29, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> Bad translation, I corrected myself.
> 
> Anywho, does anyone know if the confirmed boss fights are the only ones we're getting? Or could we get some suprises there too?



Bad Translation, how?




			
				Hatake Kakashi said:
			
		

> *Legend of White Fang*
> 
> In front of his skills, _it is said that even the three sannins’ names would have been overshadowed_. In Kakashi flows the blood of a great hero.
> 
> Kakashi’s father, Hatake Sakumo was known as White Fang. He left countless legends. Through the hands of his son, the source of his nickname, the white chakra sword, defeats the Leaf’s enemies after his death. Also, Sakumo’s legend does not stop with only honors on the battlefield. Always concerned with the mission and his companions, his way of life that left a mark on the Ninja’s way of life for the future progeny, is still approached with awe.


----------



## destinator (Sep 29, 2010)

Dev Diary
YT Version


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy Shit at all that Naruto material on the book cases. 
Konan/Tobi/Pain team.


----------



## Vyse (Sep 29, 2010)

2 minutes into the video you can so tell these two guys are full of BS.  They don't even take themselves seriously.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 29, 2010)

How so?
I thought they sounded pretty sincere.


----------



## Klue (Sep 29, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Holy Shit at all that Naruto material on the book cases.



Yeah, Holy Fuck Shit! 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Konan/Tobi/Pain team.



I didn't see that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> I didn't see that.



Really? She had Pain and Tobi as assists and her Awakening was having those paper wings.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Sep 29, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Konan/Tobi/Pain team.



This  also Konan was in her awakened mode, with close to full health
beginning in transformations confirmed maybe?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 29, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> This  also Konan was in her awakened mode, with close to full health
> beginning in transformations confirmed maybe?



Aww shit. :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 29, 2010)

The Asian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ruined it.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2010)

At least they are devoted.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> At least they are devoted.



True; It seems that they quite literally Eat, Breath, and Sleep Naruto.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> True; It seems that they quite literally Eat, Breath, and Sleep Naruto.



All so that we can enjoy one of the most epic Naruto games ever.

And they said that they have people watch the boards for opinions.
I bet they always have someone looking here for surveillance.


----------



## Klue (Sep 29, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Really? She had Pain and Tobi as assists and her Awakening was having those paper wings.



I didn't see Konan in the Developer Diary video.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope so that would be amazing if they came here to read what we think. I want those book cases, and the material on them of course.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> I didn't see Konan in the Developer Diary video.



Lol, You really didn't see Konan in Awakening Mode?

Am I being Trolled.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 29, 2010)

I remember seeing their collection before when they were making Storm 1, I wonder what they will move on to once Naruto ends.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 29, 2010)

That was a pretty cool video.

Man..that was a lot of Naruto stuff.


----------



## Klue (Sep 29, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, You really didn't see Konan in Awakening Mode?
> 
> Am I being Trolled.



Exact time please? 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Firaea (Sep 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> At least they are devoted.



Indeed. They seem to treat the project very seriously, perhaps more than just a business venture. I have high anticipations.



Schecterwolf said:


> This  also Konan was in her awakened mode, with close to full health
> beginning in transformations confirmed maybe?



YES. YES PLEASE. YES FUXXING PLEASE.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 30, 2010)

The part with Konan in awakening starts at 2:46 exactly, enjoy Klue


----------



## neverlandvictim (Sep 30, 2010)

Gray said:


> The Asian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ruined it.



I'd rather have fanatical fans than people who don't give a shit.


----------



## Litho (Sep 30, 2010)

Guys, those two guys that were all naruto-otaku were just messing around. They were kidding. But, the team loves naruto very much none the less and I do believe that they are very devoted.

And about that Pain-screenshot; It's not a boss battle, the character health bar was a normal one. Each Pain having a different ougi (select 1 before battle) seems likely... wich is awesome.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 30, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Guys, those two guys that were all naruto-otaku were just messing around. They were kidding. But, the team loves naruto very much none the less and I do believe that they are very devoted.
> 
> And about that Pain-screenshot; It's not a boss battle, the character health bar was a normal one. Each Pain having a different ougi (select 1 before battle) seems likely... wich is awesome.



Hate to break it to ya, but Pain's ougi uses all body's beating the living shit out of whoever get's hit with it ending with the 5 rods being slammed in him/her like with Jiraiya.


You see it around 2:42 .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPIfkWqRr7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Litho (Sep 30, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Hate to break it to ya, but Pain's ougi uses all body's beating the living shit out of whoever get's hit with it ending with the 5 rods being slammed in him/her like with Jiraiya.
> 
> 
> You see it around 2:42 .
> ...



Yes, that is for certain. Doesn't  necessarily mean that the multiple ougi thing is wrong, right? Let's just hope for the best lol. I mean, I doubt what we saw in the screen is part of that ougi, and I doubt it's a regular jutsu. And we KNOW it's not a boss-scene.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 30, 2010)

^^Yea, pain could have multiple ougis.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^Yea, pain could have multiple ougis.



One for every Path would be awesome, though unlikely. 

Anyway, if I recall correctly, there are QTE sequences which still display the health bar, so that picture might be a QTE.

..though on the bright side, I don't recall Pain using that realm against Kakashi, so it might be an Ougi after all.


Ah well, just give me Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 30, 2010)

^^I have a gut feeling that Chibaku Tensei is in.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Sep 30, 2010)

I went to Gamestop yesterday and pre-ordered New Vegas, and completely forgot to pre-order Storm 2. 

Derp.


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^I have a gut feeling that Chibaku Tensei is in.



Dude, it better be one of his ougis.


----------



## Libax (Sep 30, 2010)

> And about that Pain-screenshot; It's not a boss battle, the character health bar was a normal one. Each Pain having a different ougi (select 1 before battle) seems likely... wich is awesome.


 That my friend has a flaw.
1. Pain has too much chakra for it to be a ougi.

It's probably a grab or a jutsu, most likely a grab.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 30, 2010)

_*-Sasuke vs Sakura*_

You can see Sasuke use Chidori Nagashi on the ground which probly confirms that he has over a billion jutsu to choose from. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3A5FsqeYBg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Litho (Sep 30, 2010)

Libax said:


> That my friend has a flaw.
> 1. Pain has too much chakra for it to be a ougi.
> 
> It's probably a grab or a jutsu, most likely a grab.



Would be some kick-ass grab^^

We'll see I guess.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> _*-Sasuke vs Sakura*_
> 
> You can see Sasuke use Chidori Nagashi on the ground which probly confirms that he has over a billion jutsu to choose from.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3A5FsqeYBg[/YOUTUBE]​





 I can't see it dammit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 30, 2010)

At 24 seconds when he runs up to Sakura.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 30, 2010)

That not a jutsu, that a regular move.
There's no chakra involved and it's ranged so it's probably his stick flick move.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 30, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That not a jutsu, that a regular move.
> There's no chakra involved and it's ranged so it's probably his stick flick move.



Ah, you're right.


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2010)

Sasuke even fires off a Great Fireball - _mid-air_ - at the end of one of his combos.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 30, 2010)

Klue said:


> Sasuke even fires off a Great Fireball - _mid-air_ - at the end of one of his combos.



Just about any if the characters have jutsu integrated in there moveset.
It's show off their growth.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 30, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't like this new ougi approach?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ehh, I'm ok with it. Get on ninja storm 1 and ougi the npc over and over and see how lame it gets.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ehh, I'm ok with it. Get on ninja storm 1 and ougi the npc over and over and see how lame it gets.


I so.... agree.

It got old fast watching long ass ougi's especially if you're on the receiving end... >_>


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol, Somebody already has the game. 
Well, im jealous. 

​


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Somebody already has the game.
> Well, im jealous.
> 
> ​



Damn tramp. 

So did the rumors about the Oct. 12 release faded? This last 2 1/2 weeks are gonna be slow..


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 30, 2010)

Eh, at least I have books to pass the time.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Sep 30, 2010)

Lets find her and tear all her hair out of her head lol.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Somebody already has the game.
> Well, im jealous.
> 
> ​


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ehh, I'm ok with it. Get on ninja storm 1 and ougi the npc over and over and see how lame it gets.



i agree with you. the ougis were to long in part one i like the new version better faster and to the point.


----------



## Corran (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats a hell of an early release


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2010)

I never got tired of Orochimaru's or Guy's ougi.

"This is the end!"


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone know if there's actually more than one ultimate jutsu per character in this game? As it was in the ps2 gen of the Ultimate Ninja series?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 1, 2010)

Naruto has multiple so far.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I never got tired of Orochimaru's or Guy's ougi.
> 
> "This is the end!"


Guy's ultimate was like, :amazed . 

Just straight up, DAMN!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 1, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like this new ougi approach?



I previously didn't either, but I guess it slowly grew on me. 

With the exception of some which are way too slipshod, though.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I previously didn't either, but I guess it slowly grew on me.
> 
> With the exception of some which are way too slipshod, though.



Yeah, I'm fine with shorter ougis, but some aren't that great and are a lot shorter than others. Seriously, if RB2 can have great but short special attacks, then it shouldn't be a problem for UNS2.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Guy's ultimate was like, :amazed .
> 
> Just straight up, DAMN!



Don't lose to yourself!

*nuke*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1H1JO8YEuI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 1, 2010)

I was wondering; what is everyone doing to pass the time until the day arrives? (other than school)  
I'm currently playing Bayonetta on my PS3.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm busy playing dead rising 2 (owns) and the assassin's creed brotherhood beta (also owns)


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ehh, I'm ok with it. Get on ninja storm 1 and ougi the npc over and over and see how lame it gets.



Jiraiya would like to have a word with you. IT NEVER GETS OLD. Plus its a nice break from the light to help releave stress


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 1, 2010)

Darth said:


> Don't lose to yourself!
> 
> *nuke*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1H1JO8YEuI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


F'ing epic... I'm gonna play this game again soon and brush up on thy skills.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 1, 2010)

Gray said:


> Eh, at least I have books to pass the time.


 I agree with you on this, there aint nothing like a good ass book to pass the time.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Somebody already has the game.
> Well, im jealous.
> 
> ​



It's not unheard of for someone to get a game early. Most shops get the game a few weeks before release, so some make the mistake of selling them early.

This dude was in luck, but i'm gonna scout to now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 1, 2010)

Darth said:


> Don't lose to yourself!
> 
> *nuke*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1H1JO8YEuI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



*open video*

Shikamaru : "Shadow Possession Sucks Ass !"

*spits coffee all over the keyboard*


----------



## Firaea (Oct 1, 2010)

Jiraiya's UNS1 Ougi is indeed awesome. I personally quite liked Sandaime's Shiki Fujin too actually.


Anyway, any idea if we're getting a scan this week?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't care anymore i'll just wait for the game now. 
It's to close.


----------



## destinator (Oct 1, 2010)

Blog and website updated, if I read it right the PV6 is supposed to come next week.

Some random stuff has been added to the website...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2010)

Darth said:


> Don't lose to yourself!
> 
> *nuke*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1H1JO8YEuI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Eww Jiraiya's as number one?

No Gated Guy, Kisame, or Kabuto ougis? Gated Guy's being the most spectacular looking one in the game.

Take off Hinata's, Shika's, and Ino's, and replace them, and move um around and it might be right.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 1, 2010)

dunno if it was posted yet:

6 Tails Naruto playable confirmed


----------



## Firaea (Oct 1, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I don't care anymore i'll just wait for the game now.
> It's to close.



I need moar to curb the wait. 



destinator said:


> Blog and website updated, if I read it right the PV6 is supposed to come next week.
> 
> Some random stuff has been added to the website...



Can't wait. 



Mendrox said:


> dunno if it was posted yet:
> 
> 6 Tails Naruto playable confirmed



Already posted, but thanks all the same.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm more interested in Dragon Form Deidara.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Somebody already has the game.
> Well, im jealous.
> 
> ​



Holy shit, what the fuck? It's supposed to be released the 15th october in France.. I speak french so I am gonna ask her right away.


----------



## destinator (Oct 1, 2010)

Behind the game 2!


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 1, 2010)

Fucking Killer Bee!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 1, 2010)

destinator said:


> Behind the game 2!



Wow, it's interesting to see how they get things done. Looks difficult (at least to me since I'm clueless about how those things work), but the way it turns out in the actual game when compared to the working phase is impressive.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 1, 2010)

The 15th can't come soon enough.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 1, 2010)

Was that some Killer Bee? NICE!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 1, 2010)

destinator said:


> If I read it right the PV6 is supposed to come next week.



Pfft, finally. 

Heh, i like how they are watching the anime while doing 3DS.


----------



## serger989 (Oct 1, 2010)

So to get Minato and etc, you have to get the collector's? Is that only for pre order? I don't see it on gamestops site, can you still pre order it there, or anywhere?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 1, 2010)

Not really, if you get the collectors you do get him at the beginning, but you
can still unlock him in the game it's only gonna be harder (like get him as last char)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 1, 2010)

serger989 said:


> So to get Minato and etc, you have to get the collector's? Is that only for pre order? I don't see it on gamestops site, can you still pre order it there, or anywhere?



Minato is the last character you unlock, or you can get the Collector's Edition to get him right away.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 1, 2010)

OMFG I gizzed in my pants when i saw my hero, I am so maining him when I get this game. Oh and man I'm so excited, I wonder if they will have Omoi in this game?


----------



## Cochise (Oct 1, 2010)

serger989 said:


> So to get Minato and etc, you have to get the collector's? Is that only for pre order? I don't see it on gamestops site, can you still pre order it there, or anywhere?



There aren't any pre-order bonuses, I was in Gamestop yesterday.



Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Not really, if you get the collectors you do get him at the beginning, but you
> can still unlock him in the game it's only gonna be harder (like get him as last char)



Exactly.



Omoi0714 said:


> OMFG I gizzed in my pants when i saw my hero, I am so maining him when I get this game. Oh and man I'm so excited, I wonder if they will have Omoi in this game?



Nope, I think the final cast is confirmed. 44 characters, and Omoi isn't included, at least as a playable character. He could make a cameo I suppose, maybe as a NPU or on a ninja card, an art piece, or something of the like.


----------



## Rannic (Oct 1, 2010)

Release date getting closer and closer.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Oct 1, 2010)

The new English Trailer (it's the same as the latest Japanese one, but with english text) but it's HD


----------



## Fonster Mox (Oct 1, 2010)

Just two weeks away now in Europe and I can't see the Collector's Edition for pre-order anywhere


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 1, 2010)

How much more is the Collector's Edition then the normal one?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 1, 2010)

Not worth it, anyway.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How much more is the Collector's Edition then the normal one?



Probably would've been $79.99 if it came out here in the US.

In Amazon Fr regular is sold at 56.90 and the Collectors is 64.99. That's a difference of about 10 in USD, I think.

EDIT: It's $11 actually lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2010)

destinator said:


> Behind the game 2!



CC2 is really on the verge of making playable anime, I can't wait to see their efforts next gen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 2, 2010)

Pre Ordered CE edition  ! I hope I will get it the 15th !


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 2, 2010)

So... does the NA not have CE?


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 2, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> So... does the NA not have CE?



 No, and for unknown reasons. I would have bought it just for the Rokudaime Naruto picture.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> CC2 is really on the verge of making playable anime, I can't wait to see their efforts next gen.



they should try it with one piece.. where did the funimation dub reach?

i wouldn't mind, if it had early chars only.. as long as i gatling ppl to oblivion  



Yagami1211 said:


> Pro Ordered CE edition  ! I hope I will get it the 15th !



is it from a website? if so please link me  

*Spoiler*: __ 









i only want the fucking cover


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 2, 2010)

Khris said:


> they should try it with one piece.. where did the funimation dub reach?
> 
> i wouldn't mind, if it had early chars only.. as long as i gatling ppl to oblivion
> 
> ...





I don't know if they deliver outside France ( Where I live in ), you can always try.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2010)

i wont get a french booklet or something would i? 

EDIT:

forget it, no ps3 version


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 2, 2010)

"DLC of the character Minato". What do they mean..?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 2, 2010)

It means you're not going to get him as playable character! 

Life's a bitch, sometimes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2010)

Balls, now I have to wait 6 months for him, I wasn't goin to use Minato anyway.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol, what BS. And i couldn't pre order collectors edition anywhere.

Heh who cares.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2010)

you can unlock him in-game...


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 2, 2010)

Khris said:


> you can unlock him in-game...





You sure?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 2, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 2, 2010)

It's been confirmed that Minato's the last playable character that can be unlocked in the game. No worries, guys.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 2, 2010)

Are the US and Europe the same 360 region? Would I be able to play the CE edition on my superior American Xbox 360?


----------



## SixOfPein (Oct 2, 2010)

I wish i had a ps3, but I'm so damn poor


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 2, 2010)

SixOfPein said:


> I wish i had a ps3, but I'm so damn poor



Go for Xbox.


----------



## SixOfPein (Oct 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Go for Xbox.



I would but I'm too scared of rrod

And Xbox is also a bit pricy


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 2, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Are the US and Europe the same 360 region? Would I be able to play the CE edition on my superior American Xbox 360?


I doubt it.
PS3 is Region Free though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2010)

its funny how the ps3 is region free, yet there are still no purchase-worthy japanese(only) games in the library..

dammit, could've used this feature in the ps2


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2010)

There are a few, Tales of Vesperia ps3 or Gundam 0081 being some.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2010)

am no gundam fan, so no..
never heard of Tales of Vesperia, but i thought yakuza 3/4 would come up.. 

there are a few, yes, but not purchase-worthy.. 

a game filled with japanese text that you don't understand must have a strong feature to make you buy it.. 

i still have all my narutimate series games.. and finished all 100% in one single memory card.. point is, it was fucking worth it


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 2, 2010)

Khris said:


> am no gundam fan, so no..
> *never heard of Tales of Vesperia*, but i thought yakuza 3/4 would come up..
> 
> there are a few, yes, but not purchase-worthy..
> ...



 If you've got the cash you should pick it up. One of the best stories I've ever seen.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 2, 2010)

Khris said:


> i still have all my narutimate series games.. and finished all 100% in one single memory card.. point is, i*t was fucking worth it*



Fuck yeah. Imported all of mine as well. 




neverlandvictim said:


> If you've got the cash you should pick it up. One of the best stories I've ever seen.



Story was ok imo. Like any other Tales games what you're really after is the gameplay, and imo ToV's near the top of the Tales list. I'd defo recommend it too, if you're an RPG fan. 

And it doesn't hurt that for once, the main protagonist is a badass.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2010)

jiriaya vs pain fight looks very good


----------



## Jaga (Oct 3, 2010)

18 minutes of story mode game play video w/ a bunch of menus and stuff 



(also the jiraiya v pain boss battle but thats old)


----------



## valerian (Oct 3, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> jiriaya vs pain fight looks very good



Holy shit, that looks awesome.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 3, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> jiriaya vs pain fight looks very good



SM Jiraiya is beast. His throw is a fucking Rasengan to the face. 

And the Senpo: Goemon's awesome too. 


I seriously can't wait for this fight. One VS three seems damn epic. Too bad the video quality is shit.
Thankfully, the video stopped before Jiraiya's death, cause I would have forced myself not to spoil the game's version of it anyway.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 3, 2010)

Damn Jiraiya sennin mode looks EPIC and the way he fight against all the pains !
Can't wait to play him, one of my fav chars too, not much days left *resist*


----------



## Firaea (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think the video showed all his movesets though; I seem to see mostly a combo being repeated.

Sure as hell hope this version of him is playable straight in free battle. I'd be maining him 90% of the time since he's my favourite character amongst all my favourite characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 3, 2010)

He always feels too weird to be used effectively.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the menu music...unless that was some French radio station in the background


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 3, 2010)

That was freaking epic, Lee is going to go be a bitch to on in online. Sage mode Jiraiya is going to be hard to deal with as well with his seemingly endless combos that take a lot of life.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol, that was awesome.
Fucking 1v3 boss fight!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 3, 2010)

at the 12 min odd mark, the way they are explaining about the support characters seems to show that there are at least 3 types of support for each character --> suggesting two jutsus and one combo like Storm 1? Just that the combo and second jutsu haven't been unlocked. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Smiley (Oct 3, 2010)

Is the Demo out on PSN? Im abit late. :S


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 3, 2010)

With seeing the 3 Pain Bodies running around fighting Jiraiya, I think all Pains are playable.



Eternαl said:


> Is the Demo out on PSN? Im abit late. :S



Yea, it's out.


----------



## Libax (Oct 3, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> With seeing the 3 Pain Bodies running around fighting Jiraiya, I think all Pains are playable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it's out.



Wait I dont really want to spoil anything but is 3 pains running around and doing combos n' shit? !!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 3, 2010)

Libax said:


> Wait I dont really want to spoil anything but is 3 pains running around and doing combos n' shit? !!!!!



Yeah, 3 differents pains were seen doing combos and shit.


----------



## Libax (Oct 3, 2010)

dayum, so is jiraiyas combos awesum? And does anything change except his combos when he awakens, like his dash, jump, jutsu or anything.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 3, 2010)

Libax said:


> dayum, so is jiraiyas combos awesum? And does anything change except his combos when he awakens, like his dash, jump, jutsu or anything.



he gets collaboration jutsu with the elders which looked pretty good(toad oil and Katon). Cannot wait for this Game.

Does anyone know where i can pick up the CE in Europe?(i keep asking but i need to know!)


----------



## Firaea (Oct 3, 2010)

Libax said:


> dayum, so is jiraiyas combos awesum? And does anything change except his combos when he awakens, like his dash, jump, jutsu or anything.



It's kinda hard to tell for now, but he does seem pretty cool. Sage Art: Bath of Boiling Oil as a jutsu and Rasengan as his throw is pretty damn epic.


----------



## Libax (Oct 3, 2010)

Blatman said:


> he gets collaboration jutsu with the elders which looked pretty good(toad oil and Katon). Cannot wait for this Game.
> 
> Does anyone know where i can pick up the CE in Europe?(i keep asking but i need to know!)



Gamestop? Or you could ship.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 3, 2010)

Libax said:


> Gamestop? Or you could ship.



I know but its already been confirmed to come to europe, and the european version comes out a couple days before the american one so theres no reason for an import really.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 3, 2010)

Jiraya vs 3 Pains gives me the hope that in UNS3 we might get 3vs3 battles or something ;D btw awsome battle<33

-LS-


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 3, 2010)

Also that reminds me that 1 vs. 3 boss battle is probably the best i've seen done in a game. Most games if they have three people against one fights  the combat system and graphics are dumbed down and pretty stupid.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 3, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> With seeing the 3 Pain Bodies running around fighting Jiraiya, I think all Pains are playable.



That or it may be an indicator that it shares an engine similar to NA2 and we can fight during our free roaming...which I would love. Owning fodder and with Sasuke and Jiraiya and team guy this time too. Wasn't there a screen and Naruto and Sakura having health bars in free roam? Why would they need um in its like Storm1 and your just meandering about?


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 3, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> at the 12 min odd mark, the way they are explaining about the support characters seems to show that there are at least 3 types of support for each character --> suggesting two jutsus and one combo like Storm 1? Just that the combo and second jutsu haven't been unlocked. Fingers crossed!


 He says that if you take support that match, you get bonuses in strengh, speed ect.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 3, 2010)

Most characters had 2 or more jutsu and a combo in Storm 1 too.

I don't see that changing, in fact i think this is the chase of all characters now.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 3, 2010)

Libax said:


> Wait I dont really want to spoil anything but is 3 pains running around and doing combos n' shit? !!!!!



Hell yea! 3 Pains fighting Jiraiya at the same time. It looks like NA, but on a 3 dimensional plane.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2010)

jiriaya can use the combination jutsu with ma and pa, regular rasengan, his big sage rasengan and pa and ma seem to be able to use a jutsu by themselves with no combination with the others. he is gonna be awesome to play with.hope he can use multiple jutsus like he did in the boss battle in free fighting mode.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 3, 2010)

sorry if this was already posted by a list of the stages with pictures of each stage:


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweet. I dunno about anyone else, but I love night stages.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 3, 2010)

It's missing Unraiko and the Grass Country Bridge.  These are the only two I can think of that should be in the game, but aren't.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 3, 2010)

I would like to thank Nagato for destroying the leaf and surrounding area to make epic looking stages as well as making Amegakure relevant because it too is epic! Seriously those stages look great.

Though i do really wish and also wonder why Unraiko and the Grass Country Bridge aren't here. They're kind of major to the plot. I bet they'll be there when we get the game


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2010)

They look great and I like how there are a good number, too bad no chunin exam stage though.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 3, 2010)

Am i the only one that thinks that the music in the game is absolutely god-tier? 

It completely blows all previous one's out of the water.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 3, 2010)

damn it we don't want characters and stages from UNS1 left out on UNS2, why couldn't they just add them too? :S 3rd Hokage vs Pain, that would be an awsome battle ;D

-LS-


----------



## Bloo (Oct 3, 2010)

I just noticed thatbthere are two health bars instead of three, is it just me or does that make gameplay and battles exponentially shorter?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 3, 2010)

Each bar has more health then they did in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 3, 2010)

UNS1 only had like 5 stages, who the hell would want those bootleg stages?  I'm glad for the newer ones. 

The only one I really miss on UNS1 was the Hiruzen vs Oro battle stage.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 3, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> UNS1 only had like 5 stages, who the hell would want those bootleg stages?  I'm glad for the newer ones.
> 
> The only one I really miss on UNS1 was the Hiruzen vs Oro battle stage.



5 or not, those stages were cool and pretty. Chuunin Exam Arena(the one with the hand where Gaara and Lee fought), Chuunin Exam Arena 2 (Gaara vs Sasuke, Naruto vs Neji) and Chuunin Exam Roof Top where Orochimaru and 3rd Hokage fought... I will miss those stages <'3

The new ones looks pretty too<3

-LS-


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 3, 2010)

oh right.

well, that's what the older game is for I guess


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 3, 2010)

Jaga said:


> sorry if this was already posted by a list of the stages with pictures of each stage:



These ones look awesome. I wished that the Chibaku Tensei stage (Planetary Devastation) looked in better quality since there the final boss fight will be held there.



Gomu Ningen said:


> It's missing Unraiko and the Grass Country Bridge.  These are the only two I can think of that should be in the game, but aren't.



I agree about Unraiko. 



Deathgun said:


> Am i the only one that thinks that the music in the game is absolutely god-tier?
> 
> It completely blows all previous one's out of the water.



Hmm, I really hadn't ever put enough attention to the music, but if you say so then I will have to start with it. But it would be even mor god-tier if the used the soundtracks from the Shippuuden movies (3rd one specially ).


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 3, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> Though i do really wish and also wonder why Unraiko and the Grass Country Bridge aren't here. They're kind of major to the plot. I bet they'll be there when we get the game



Unraikyo is the place where Sasuke fought Killer Bee right? and Grass Country Bridge is where Team Yamato meets Sasoris Spy right? Where KN4 fought Orochimaru am I right?

If so damn why aren't these included or will we get more than 23 stages? is it confirmed that there will be 23 stages and not more?

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 3, 2010)

The stage for the part after Itachi uses Sasunoo isn't there, so mabey some levels are only for the story, or the list isn't complete.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 3, 2010)

i do remember something saying that the enviornment interacts with the user (when shit blows up, the stage changes) so perhaps the itachi/sasuke fight will change in story mode -- at least, i'm betting on such. it happened in the sanin fight in UNS1. 

the problem is, i'm not sure if it's enabled for free battles too


----------



## Firaea (Oct 4, 2010)

Amegakure looks most epic amongst those stages IMO.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 4, 2010)

That Jiraiya/Pain boss fight was incredible. Can't wait to play it for myself.

I can't help but spoil myself.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Unraikyo is the place where Sasuke fought Killer Bee right? and Grass Country Bridge is where Team Yamato meets Sasoris Spy right? Where KN4 fought Orochimaru am I right?
> 
> If so damn why aren't these included or will we get more than 23 stages? is it confirmed that there will be 23 stages and not more?
> 
> -LS-



correct
I hope they make it in. 

Also in a video 6-10 pages back they said we're getting 44 characters right? Where someone asked about Haku and Zabuza and they said we're in for a surprise or something rather? are all of those confirmed or are 2 still unknown?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 4, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> correct
> I hope they make it in.
> 
> Also in a video 6-10 pages back they said we're getting 44 characters right? Where someone asked about Haku and Zabuza and they said we're in for a surprise or something rather? are all of those confirmed or are 2 still unknown?



I think we still have two secret ones..


----------



## Vyse (Oct 4, 2010)

My money's on PTS Sasuke and Naruto. They already have character models of them appearing in the game and there's no other reason for them to include Valley of the End and almost none of the other stages of UNS1.

And yeah, considering all other possible characters that could fill those two spots, that sucks hard.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 4, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> My money's on PTS Sasuke and Naruto. They already have character models of them appearing in the game and there's no other reason for them to include Valley of the End and almost none of the other stages of UNS1.
> 
> And yeah, considering all other possible characters that could fill those two spots, that sucks hard.


Very possible, they did this with one of their previous games as well I think.. or maybe that was another Naruto game.. 

They do have models for all the characters in part one, all they would have to do is import.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 4, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Very possible, they did this with one of their previous games as well I think.. or maybe that was another Naruto game..
> 
> They do have models for all the characters in part one, all they would have to do is import.



Im sure all PTS characters from Storm 1 will probs be DLC. giving pts Naruto and Sasuke as secret characters would be rubbish imo, i'd rather have 2 filler characters or anbu Kakashi and Itachi.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 4, 2010)

^ I think it's been confirmed that there'll be no DLCs for this game.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 4, 2010)

If pts Sasuke is in the game, I hope his black outfit will be selectable.


----------



## Libax (Oct 4, 2010)

PTS Naruto isen't a good choice for me, then we'll get 1tail, 4tails and 6tails


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2010)

Who knows, maybe Raikage will be thrown in for a last minute bonus. :ho


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think Danzo and Madara Uchiha.


----------



## Libax (Oct 4, 2010)

I really hope that it's shodai and nidaime, we need more water users.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Who knows, maybe Raikage will be thrown in for a last minute bonus. :ho



Hell yea, or this.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think Danzo and Madara Uchiha.


Madara, well Tobi is already playable.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 4, 2010)

I've never really been a fan of the music in these games. I wish they would/could use music from the actual anime.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 4, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I've never really been a fan of the music in these games. I wish they would/could use music from the actual anime.



Ehh, Xbox360 FTW.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ehh, Xbox360 FTW.



Computer and PS3 in the same room ftw 

pts characters we had last time would be the lamest "secret" ever. I'd rather they went ahead and put Haku and Zabuza in. Raikage and Mizukage still sound beast and so do Hashirama and Tobirama. really anything but pts Naruto and Sasuke sounds good, except maybe Konohanaru.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 4, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> Computer and PS3 in the same room ftw



Lol yea, This too.



Schecterwolf said:


> Pts characters we had last time would be the lamest "secret" ever. I'd rather they went ahead and put Haku and Zabuza in. Raikage and Mizukage still sound beast and so do Hashirama and Tobirama. really anything but pts Naruto and Sasuke sounds good, except maybe Konohanaru.



IDK. 
Would CC2 really be lame enough to put in stupid PTS Naruto/Sasuke in a Shippuden Game? I'm thinking they will do some Summit Arc characters or something for some epic fan-service.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> IDK.
> Would CC2 really be lame enough to put in stupid PTS Naruto/Sasuke in a Shippuden Game? I'm thinking they will do some Summit Arc characters or something for some epic fan-service.



That much fan service would be orgasmic. To be honest, I know everyone here thinks that Naruto vs Pain is a good stop point, but i've actually found it quite tasteless in terms of plot. Rather, I think it'd be better to go through the summit arc get past the Danzo fight and get to Naruto and Sasuke's latest clash.

Think about it Naruto vs Pain = The Main characters latest fight (which its why this games end here im sure) but also leaves Konoha in ruins without much resolution, Bee being possibly abducted and his bro ready to take action (but without more plot; none), Sasuke just having a bout with Bee.

But if they went the extra mile to do the Bridge scene with Sasuke and Naruto...1.) A good fight between the main characters (I know it was ONE jutsu clash but they made a FULL epic boss fight off of their first encounter which was team kakashi getting ass raped...at least Naruto had caught up with Sasuke here). Naruto displays an understanding for sasuke and also the resolve to look him in the eyes and say he knows they will die if they fight, but he is prepared. 2.) We at least know Bee is, in fact, alive and 3.) we know that Konoha is under the process of reconstruction (much more so than ending with the pain fight)

I get that it is the Main characters latest big fight that they're using for a conclusion, but doesn't it seem like going further would actually be a better ending plot wise?

rant off


----------



## Vyse (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe plot-wise, but definitely noch marketing-wise. They still want to sell UNS3, you know.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Schecterwolf said:


> That much fan service would be orgasmic. To be honest, I know everyone here thinks that Naruto vs Pain is a good stop point, but i've actually found it quite tasteless in terms of plot. Rather, I think it'd be better to go through the summit arc get past the Danzo fight and get to Naruto and Sasuke's latest clash.
> 
> Think about it Naruto vs Pain = The Main characters latest fight (which its why this games end here im sure) but also leaves Konoha in ruins without much resolution, Bee being possibly abducted and his bro ready to take action (but without more plot; none), Sasuke just having a bout with Bee.
> 
> ...





Yea, i thought this game was going to go all of the Part2 story just like Ninja Storm 1 was all of Part1. 
I guess they have to end it somewhere since Part2 is on-going, but i think this game ending on Naruto vs Pain Arc is a good stopping point since most of the Akatsuki aren't alive past that fight.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 4, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Maybe plot-wise, but definitely noch marketing-wise. They still want to sell UNS3, you know.



UNS3 will sell because of RM Naruto and EMS Sasuke alone. Hell it wouldn't surprise me if CC2 includes Rikudou Sennin in UNS3.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 4, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> UNS3 will sell because of RM Naruto and EMS Sasuke alone. Hell it wouldn't surprise me if CC2 includes Rikudou Sennin in UNS3.



And don't forget the kage's and possibly their guards, Danzo, updated: Kisame, Killer Bee, Juugo, Kankuro.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sasunoo and Dead Itachi anyone? 
Looks like Itachi is moving around with it, mabey it _is_ his Awakening.​


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 4, 2010)

We could get Obito and Young Kakashi 


That would be enough to fap over right


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 4, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> And don't forget the kage's and possibly their guards, Danzo, updated: Kisame, Killer Bee, Juugo, Kankuro.



Hell yeah.  I meant to say RM Naruto and EMS Sasuke were just the tip of the iceberg. If it's the last UNS3, they need to go all out. Preskip chars too.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> UNS3 will sell because of RM Naruto and EMS Sasuke alone. Hell it wouldn't surprise me if CC2 includes Rikudou Sennin in UNS3.



Raikage FTW!!! they got double lariat in the wii version!!!


----------



## Bloo (Oct 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Sasunoo and Dead Itachi anyone?
> Looks like Itachi is moving around with it, mabey it _is_ his Awakening.​



OMFG My wish came true


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> That much fan service would be orgasmic. To be honest, I know everyone here thinks that Naruto vs Pain is a good stop point, but i've actually found it quite tasteless in terms of plot. Rather, I think it'd be better to go through the summit arc get past the Danzo fight and get to Naruto and Sasuke's latest clash.
> 
> Think about it Naruto vs Pain = The Main characters latest fight (which its why this games end here im sure) but also leaves Konoha in ruins without much resolution, Bee being possibly abducted and his bro ready to take action (but without more plot; none), Sasuke just having a bout with Bee.
> 
> ...



there going up till there cause there is where the anime is up to in japan. and they need to save something for the next game. part 2 is already longer then part one was it is probably the same length as the first game it.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 4, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ehh, Xbox360 FTW.



This is true...and I do own a 360...

...but that's not the point! 



2 weeks till gametime


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> 2 weeks till gametime



 

excuse me while i go clean myself up.


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2010)

2 weeks left? Unbelievable, I'm so ready.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 4, 2010)

PV coming soon too, but don't matter now.


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2010)

What is "PV"? I'm suffering from a case of brain-freeze.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 4, 2010)

If it drops in Singapore on 12th... that means it's one long agonising week..... OMG


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 4, 2010)

Klue said:


> What is "PV"? I'm suffering from a case of brain-freeze.



Promotional Video.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 5, 2010)

Interesting! Some vague (but hopeful) indications of jutsus/ ultimate jutsus


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 5, 2010)

I hate when people ask the same question twice in Q&A interviews.


----------



## Klue (Oct 5, 2010)

One Ultimate Jutsu per character?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 5, 2010)

Klue said:


> One Ultimate Jutsu per character?



I'm thinking Naruto and Sasuke may be the only exceptions. Sasuke has a different costume for each special i guess (or better yet it changes depending on his appearance). and Naruto has two in that same costume (so i guess he'll have different versions of himself based on the time line) and then sage mode.

It'd be cool if they gave most akatsuki a cloak off costume so they could pull multiple ougi's too. The way they talked about jutsus was kind of hazy too


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 5, 2010)

It seemed to me like there was more than one ougi for some characters. 

He said "one ougi set " not "one ougi". So maybe he means some have 2 while some have 1.

Just a thought


----------



## Klue (Oct 5, 2010)

Hmm, I believe you're right.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 5, 2010)

Uchiha Kyle said:


> It seemed to me like there was more than one ougi for some characters.
> 
> He said "one ougi set " not "one ougi". So maybe he means some have 2 while some have 1.
> 
> Just a thought



No, what they meant is that each character has only one super jutsu "set" for them. As in you have no option to chance a ultimate.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Uchiha Kyle said:


> It seemed to me like there was more than one ougi for some characters.
> 
> He said "one ougi set " not "one ougi". So maybe he means some have 2 while some have 1.
> 
> Just a thought



I mean it make sense, we know that Kakashi has double Raikiri before using awaken ougi...MS


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 5, 2010)

AHHHH there goes second and better ougis for characters like Ino and Tenten


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 5, 2010)

Meh, don't really care.

Hinata, Killer Bee and Sage Naruto have good ones.


----------



## Klue (Oct 5, 2010)

Eh, whatever! I'll enjoy the game regardless.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 5, 2010)

Wish we had peeps who got it early here to give us their info.


----------



## Corran (Oct 5, 2010)

^I'll have my copy in 9 days


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 5, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Interesting! Some vague (but hopeful) indications of jutsus/ ultimate jutsus



Why were those the worst questions ever.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Why were those the worst questions ever.



Pretty much. No mention of Awakenings. 
I'm dying to know more about their playability.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 5, 2010)

^^Yea, i would have asked way better questions.

-Awakenings from the start of match?
-Are there levels not yet revealed?
-Is Tobi's Awakening him being serious?
-How do lobbys online work?
-What the hell is this Ninja Info Card business?!
-Are all pains playable like the lead developer had said during E3?
-If so, do they all have their own ougi?
-If not, does pain have multiple ougi?

I'm pretty sure they got the multiple ougi thing wrong, because we have seen Naruto with different ougis.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 5, 2010)

> We'd like our fans to enjoy finding them all out themselves. As for support characters, yes, turning support characters off is a feature now.


This probably makes alot of people happy, though you won't be able to do that in ranked.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^Yea, i would have asked way better questions.
> 
> -Awakenings from the start of match?
> -Are there levels not yet revealed?
> ...



He better have. I'm gonna rage if he doesn't have a gameplay version of Chibaku Tensei. 

Well, I think he would, anyway. Doubt CC2 would risk not including Chibaku Tensei in Pain's arsenal.



Sephiroth said:


> This probably makes alot of people happy, though you won't be able to do that in ranked.



It'll be badass defeating someone with supports without using supports. 

Well, if it's possible.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 5, 2010)

IIRC, Base Naruto has to different ougies, one is a kyuubi powered rasengan, and the other is rasenshuriken. So I hope this helps with this debate on how many ougis each character has.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 5, 2010)

No DLC for the game? Well that sucks. Yeah Naruto definately has multiple Ougi's but i doubt all characters will.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ehh, I'm ok with no DLC. Just gimmie the dam game already!


----------



## Klue (Oct 5, 2010)

Blatman said:


> No DLC for the game? Well that sucks. Yeah Naruto definately has multiple Ougi's but i doubt all characters will.



Storm 1 had DLC because they couldn't fit everything in on time(?). This won't be the case this time around.

Not that big of a deal.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 5, 2010)

They didn't say there wouldn't be no DLC, just that there would be no Character DLC. They still might do Jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu DLC


----------



## Vyse (Oct 5, 2010)

Klue said:


> Storm 1 had DLC because they couldn't fit everything in on time(?). This won't be the case this time around.
> 
> Not that big of a deal.



No.

You could use the given support characters in story mode anyways. With the DLC you just got a code to unlock them. The devs said they did that to keep the game alive for an extended period of time.

This is obviously not necessary for UNS2, since there is an online mode.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Oct 5, 2010)

Its obvious theERE isnt the same 3D roam in uns2 like they had in uns1 because xbox just cant handle it its ABILITIES aren't on par with PS3
so they had to adjust it to fixed camera.  like a mix of uns1 and broken bond all most.

I have uns1 and i can tell the however so small difference in appereance of the grahpics BUT its virtually the same to and so is the fluidity but the change in format 
is probably why the unlmate jutsu are more like in real time now before useing you ultimate justu was like watching a movie you just do the combo and enjoy the fireworks but this better i guess.leaves room for more jutsu Yay!

I cant wait i have to admit i was annoyed  becuase i didnt want a gimped version of UNS to make more money but THIS looks INCREIDBLE evEN better then before becuase now you can do more in battle and roam outta village.


EDIT:THANK GOD THE GAVE THE SUPPORT CHARS AND ON AND OFF BOTTON!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 5, 2010)

^^ They said they had got rid of the 1:1 Free Roam Village because there was so much wasted dead space that had no purpose.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ They said they had got rid of the 1:1 Free Roam Village because there was so much wasted dead space that had no purpose.



It could have been GREAT but it had wasted a ludicrous about of potential.

That and Searching "hidden" stuff was a chore, hidden scrolls anyone?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 5, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It could have been GREAT but it had wasted a ludicrous about of potential.
> 
> That an Searching "hidden" stuff was a chore, hidden scrolls anyone?



Yes, thats exactly it. 
Fuck those scrolls to hell.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 5, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It could have been GREAT but it had wasted a ludicrous about of potential.
> 
> That and Searching "hidden" stuff was a chore, hidden scrolls anyone?



 I kinda liked the hidden stuff and Scrolls but the Scrolls might not be completely gone (Check the trailer with subtitles and you can see Jiraiya run past some.) 

IMO I wish they kept the overview of the village but made it more lively as you progressed


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 5, 2010)

More alive like rise of a ninja or broken bond, just better... maybe next time I hope ;D

-LS-


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 5, 2010)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> Its obvious theERE isnt the same 3D roam in uns2 like they had in uns1 because xbox just cant handle it its ABILITIES aren't on par with PS3
> so they had to adjust it to fixed camera.  like a mix of uns1 and broken bond all most.
> 
> I have uns1 and i can tell the however so small difference in appereance of the grahpics BUT its virtually the same to and so is the fluidity but the change in format
> ...





> QUESTION #5: Why did you decide to change the story mode free roam from 3D to fixed camera? Many fans of the series are wondering if it had anything to do with the Xbox's abilities. Was it because the Xbox couldn't handle the version from UNS1 or was it a creative decision to make the change? - Supaduce
> 
> ANSWER: In the Storm 1 game, we wanted to recreate the Konoha Village, so we made it a free roam 3D, but after we got feedback from our fans, we found out that there was too much space for no real purpose in the 3D field. The 3D didn't really enhance everyone's feel in the Konoha Village, so this time around, we decided to revert to 2.5D (using 2D with depth) and have the creators of the anime draw each and every 2D field in the game. This resulted in a more authentic Naruto world with more life in it. We're hoping everyone will agree with the vibrant images we can provide through this. As for the Xbox 360 abilities, there is nothing different between the Xbox 360 version and PS3 version. I think our fans will notice very little, if any, differences between the versions.



I know its hard but I'll have to ask you to stop being retarded.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 5, 2010)

I figure that some characters will have multiple Ougi, but a few may have only one.


Like Tenten...as much as I love (and I do mean LOVE LOVE LOVE <3)she will most likely have one.


Not that she needs anymore


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> Its obvious theERE isnt the same 3D roam in uns2 like they had in uns1 because xbox just cant handle it its ABILITIES aren't on par with PS3
> so they had to adjust it to fixed camera.  like a mix of uns1 and broken bond all most.
> 
> I have uns1 and i can tell the however so small difference in appereance of the grahpics BUT its virtually the same to and so is the fluidity but the change in format
> ...


 and that's why multi-plat games have to be lead on PS3 lead in order for it to be on par!!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> No.
> 
> You could use the given support characters in story mode anyways. With the DLC you just got a code to unlock them. The devs said they did that to keep the game alive for an extended period of time.
> 
> This is obviously not necessary for UNS2, since there is an online mode.



I see, thanks!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 5, 2010)

Where's dat PV?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Where's dat PV?



It doesn't exist my friend


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 6, 2010)

The PV is a lie?!


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 6, 2010)

The cake s a lie, and the bird is the word.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 6, 2010)

correct
especially the part about the bird :repstorm


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow xbox owners butthurt about wat i said its not like i was trying to offend anybody but everybody knows ps3 can handle more its a fact.

AND OF COUSRE HE IS NOT GOING TO SAY XBOX GIMPED UNS2 he needs you to buy the game afterall!


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 6, 2010)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> Wow xbox owners butthurt about wat i said its not like i was trying to offend anybody but everybody knows ps3 can handle more its a fact.
> 
> AND OF COUSRE HE IS NOT GOING TO SAY XBOX GIMPED UNS2 he needs you to buy the game afterall!


----------



## Litho (Oct 6, 2010)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> Wow xbox owners butthurt about wat i said its not like i was trying to offend anybody but everybody knows ps3 can handle more its a fact.
> 
> AND OF COUSRE HE IS NOT GOING TO SAY XBOX GIMPED UNS2 he needs you to buy the game afterall!



I believe him :ho


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 6, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I figure that some characters will have multiple Ougi, but a few may have only one.
> 
> 
> Like Tenten...as much as I love (and I do mean LOVE LOVE LOVE <3)she will most likely have one.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









Indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 6, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Where's dat PV?



Wormo and other Singaporeans: Why wait for the PV???? I just called the store at Bukit Batok and they are saying the game should definitely be out on the 12th! I have a feeling they have it already but cannot sell it yet!!!!! When I asked if they can confirm it, they even said you can call on 11th... they may already be selling it. OMGOMGOMG


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:33


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 6, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Wormo and other Singaporeans: Why wait for the PV???? I just called the store at Bukit Batok and they are saying the game should definitely be out on the 12th! I have a feeling they have it already but cannot sell it yet!!!!! When I asked if they can confirm it, they even said you can call on 11th... they may already be selling it. OMGOMGOMG



I get my copy in 3 Days 
European -> Germany here

Will submit Videos then, maybe I am gonna do some request.
I record with a Hauppauge HD PVR so you can count on High Quality HD Videos


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ They said they had got rid of the 1:1 Free Roam Village because there was so much wasted dead space that had no purpose.



I haven't played any game where free roam was anything but wasted space, and the same areas copied over and over again with nothing to do anyway except travel between missions.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 6, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Wormo and other Singaporeans: Why wait for the PV???? I just called the store at Bukit Batok and they are saying the game should definitely be out on the 12th! I have a feeling they have it already but cannot sell it yet!!!!! When I asked if they can confirm it, they even said you can call on 11th... they may already be selling it. OMGOMGOMG



Bukit Batok's a little far, but I may actually go there if this is true.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 6, 2010)

Wormo: I'm sure if the shop there sells it other shops in Singapore will have it too. I usually go to Jalan Besar's Seow Choon to buy at the moment they say it's 19th but will check again. The website for the B Batok shop was just updated and I just called them so they seem pretty confident. Update you ok? 

Edit: I just called AMK HUB! They are saying next week too! OMG


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 6, 2010)

I hope it isn't old but here's part 3:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swV7pnFoqy0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


So it's official, there will be 44 characters.
Naruto and Sasuke each got 2 versions: Naruto + Naruto Sage mode, Sasuke Hebi + Sasuke Taka.

The interesting thing is that they only show 42 characters in the character select screen, I guess they really want to keep the last 2 characters a surprise


----------



## valerian (Oct 6, 2010)

Just realized this game comes out on the 15th.


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> I get my copy in 3 Days
> European -> Germany here



Where from?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 6, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Wormo: I'm sure if the shop there sells it other shops in Singapore will have it too. I usually go to Jalan Besar's Seow Choon to buy at the moment they say it's 19th but will check again. The website for the B Batok shop was just updated and I just called them so they seem pretty confident. Update you ok?
> 
> Edit: I just called AMK HUB! They are saying next week too! OMG



Wow, great, thanks! That's unexpected. I wonder if Comics Con would have it early as well.

In that case, looks like my Jiraiya ownage will start sooner than expected. 


Just kiddin', probably ain't gonna own since I'm not much of a pro.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome how they showed us all the characters finally, but what are the last 2. 

Lol, Dat Ps3 frame rate at 3:00.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 6, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenten's got balls of steel iron, yo. 




Jodyjoe the great said:


> Wow xbox owners butthurt about wat i said its not like i was trying to offend anybody but everybody knows ps3 can handle more its a fact.
> 
> AND OF COUSRE HE IS NOT GOING TO SAY XBOX GIMPED UNS2 he needs you to buy the game afterall!



The other Naruto games on 360 had free roam. All KINDS of free roam both inside and outside the village. I'm sure the 360 could have handled it to some capacity.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 6, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Wow, great, thanks! That's unexpected. I wonder if Comics Con would have it early as well.
> 
> In that case, looks like my Jiraiya ownage will start sooner than expected.
> 
> ...



Oh c'mon we ain't all pros here ... just wanna enjoy the awesomeness of this epic game. 

Ooooo forgot about Comic Con. I think the one at PS is nearer for me for than the FunzCentre at AMK!


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 6, 2010)

destinator said:


> Where from?



GamesCastle


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just realized this game comes out on the 15th.



Only 9 days sit between us and greatness.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

9 days for US Release>?


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 6, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I hope it isn't old but here's part 3:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swV7pnFoqy0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



OMFG I want this game so badly I mean look at all the characters. I totally forgot that Kabuto is going to be in this game. He was my best character in storm 1 so maybe i'll be able to own with him in this game. On and did you see that combo Naruto did on konan I think i need to go get a klennex.


----------



## Volture (Oct 6, 2010)

Ingame character roster:


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Oct 6, 2010)

Volture said:


> Ingame character roster:



why are sage naruto and ms sasuke to different chars from the normal versions

they should of made u choose between SM or kyuubi and MS or Cusre seal as opational power ups for base mode instead of making a sage naruto char and a ms sasuke char


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> why are sage naruto and ms sasuke to different chars from the normal versions
> 
> they should of made u choose between SM or kyuubi and MS or Cusre seal as opational power ups for base mode instead of making a sage naruto char and a ms sasuke char



The reason is because SM naruto has a awakening as well which is of most likely going to be 6 tails, as for MS Sasuke I think its because Normal sasuke already had an awakening mode. Plus Akatsuki Sasake and the Sasuke from the beginning of the game might as well be a night and day difference personality and ability wise.


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2010)

Out


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> The reason is because SM naruto has a awakening as well which is of most likely going to be 6 tails, as for MS Sasuke I think its because Normal sasuke already had an awakening mode.



Yea, but both Naruto and Sasuke had Alt-Costumes each with their own Awakening and that didn't make them take their own character slot.



Omoi0714 said:


> Plus Akatsuki Sasake and the Sasuke from the beginning of the game might as well be a night and day difference personality and ability wise.



Yea, i guess you're right. It might be because their combo set is different from their original form.



destinator said:


> Out



Awesome, wish i had the game.


----------



## Volture (Oct 6, 2010)

destinator said:


> Out


The fuck, lol? How the hell did you get it so damn early?


----------



## Blatman (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm ever so slightly annoyed with the lack of DLC,making a sage Naruto his own slot(at sage he should be overpowered, i fear he'll be dumbed down) as with Taka Sasuke, also that awakenings have been dumbed down when a ps2 game could hack every char having 2-3 ougi's and then an awakening ougi on top(note that they were all cut scenes to, whilst in storm 2 ougi's are part of gameplay and takes less memory on disc). 

There are things i will never understand why theyve been dropped and then to say "we've included everything we can so you wont need DLC" is pretty much annoying.

I'm going to love this game though still and im happy that theyve included Tobi!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

Why are game booklets so shitty nowadays? ;/


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

so how do I get the game as early as that man did.


----------



## Volture (Oct 6, 2010)

Also, some guy from part 3 of 'Behind the game' said there are 44 playable characters, but I only see 42 slots?


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2010)

Secret characters are secret .


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

If only.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> If only.



Win


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 6, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW I'm pre-ordering this right now no way I am waiting until the 19 october..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> If only.



Oh hell yes, that would be too epic.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 6, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It could have been GREAT but it had wasted a ludicrous about of potential.
> 
> That and Searching "hidden" stuff was a chore, hidden scrolls anyone?





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yes, thats exactly it.
> Fuck those scrolls to hell.


Instead of scrapping the open-world part, they could've expanded and fixed the problems with it. But then again I see where expanding on that would've took their eyes off of making and improving the main game itself. They've done a similar thing with Ultimate Ninja 3 so I don't see why CC2 didn't do a better job with the Hidden Village portion of the game, or why they didn't avoid doing it on UNS1 in the first place.



Sephiroth said:


> I haven't played any game where free roam was anything but wasted space, and the same areas copied over and over again with nothing to do anyway except travel between missions.


To be fair though, only a few games have done it right by giving you different ways to play around in a open world, and give a decent mission structure so there's a actual purpose to it all.

Even then there's a few things stopping most games from growing into something that good; maybe the original game didn't sell enough to warrant an improved sequel, maybe it's budget/time constraints that causes developers to make such a limiting open-world experience (UNS1 falls in this area), or it's that the game lacks the subtle design decisions from the developer to make a game work as a open-word title (which is why GTA games work well and so many others don't).


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 6, 2010)

so...when you were picking characters I happened to notice that they all had the L1 option. Can everyone start with an awakening?


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought that the L1 was to change your substitution .


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> I thought that the L1 was to change your substitution .



mm this makes more sense


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm sorry man I'm pretty sure this game is going to be like the first game where the only characters who'll get to start in awakening will be the ones that under go a physical appearance change. Like Naruto, Sasuke, Gai, Lee, Killer Bee, etc.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 6, 2010)

.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol, Deidara's grab is ranged bird thing.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh man, I thought he was gonna show Yamato's awakening


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 6, 2010)

Wait...so there really are 44 characters? That's 100% true?

If so...then I'm excited for who the 2 secrets are


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

^^Congratulations; You've unlocked Konohamaru and PTS Naruto.


----------



## Volture (Oct 6, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^Congratulation; You've unlocked Konohamaru and PTS Naruto.


I would piss on the fucking disc if that were to be true lol.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 6, 2010)

any alternate clothes for people besides sasuke?


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 6, 2010)

Volture said:


> I would piss on the fucking disc if that were to be true lol.


I'd shit on it. Couldn't care less about those 2 being in the game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Idk, I'm feeling Haku and Zabuza may make it in. 
They always said not to doubt the possibility when asked.


----------



## lo0p (Oct 6, 2010)

They actually added a no supports option AND com vs com.  These small, seemingly insignificant features really show you that NB wasn't kidding when they say they were listening to what fans wanted this time.

Also, if some of you are wondering why there are 42 slots but supposed to be 44 characters, some of these characters may have to selectable modes.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 6, 2010)

Obito and Young Kakashi!

Gaiden ?


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 6, 2010)

Haku/Zabuza probably? 
Is Third Hokage in this game? What if they brought back him and Kimimaro?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 6, 2010)

^Meh, they're not exactly relevant enough. Brought up yea, but only in glimpses.

I think it might be Haku and Zabuza - since there were complaints about it them not being in UNS1. And they do monitor both Japanese and English fandom feedback, therefore it's not completely a stretch.

Then again, Haku and Zabuza are about as relevant in part2 in the other two.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking at the character select screen, I'm even more agitated by Lars' presence.  He just looks out of place, and he's taking up a slot that could be filled with someone cool.


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Wait...so there really are 44 characters? That's 100% true?
> 
> If so...then I'm excited for who the 2 secrets are



Four Tailed Naruto and Six Tailed Naruto.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anyone seen the pic of the full select screen?



I'm disappointed with the mystery slots, but it's understandable.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Playable Nagato.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 6, 2010)

People in Europe who get the game first can you please do a video explaining how the online is going to work in this game. I'll be beyond pissed off if the online is like Raging blast.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm going to bet it is 100% like Raging Blast.


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 6, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> People in Europe who get the game first can you please do a video explaining how the online is going to work in this game. I'll be beyond pissed off if the online is like Raging blast.


How was RB's online?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 6, 2010)

It seems so possible that the secret characters will be Hashirama and Madara.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 6, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> How was RB's online?



The way it was organized was fine but say if someone is getting owned then they would be able to without penalty and you'd wouldn't be able to rank up. Its the most infuriating thing in the world . I Hope that was a helpful answer.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mabey they will fix that if the same online system is used.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 6, 2010)

He was able to start as 4TK, so if that's the case, it should be possible for other awakenings as well! 

Oh wait, that was story mode. 

I can't wait.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 6, 2010)

Two new scans


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Can't Wait.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2010)

i like the new scans. 2 more weeks for the game


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 7, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> 2 more *agonizing* weeks for the game



+                  1.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm broke, can't buy this now. :/


----------



## Jaga (Oct 7, 2010)

Tobi vs Sasuke and Tobi vs Kakuzu video!!!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 7, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Tobi vs Sasuke and Tobi vs Kakuzu video!!!



His Jutsu kind of sucks, but he seems fun to play as. Reminds me of Drunken Lee from UN.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 7, 2010)

His jutsu and ougi are similar... but I'm amazed that they give tobi such a long ougi compared to others like Kakashi Sakura and Ino!


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 7, 2010)

i actually dont mind him. His moveset is pretty funny but not too overdone imo


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2010)

We have yet to see his awakening.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 7, 2010)

I was about to say that it was a shame he didn't let the cpu beat him up a little more.

Also...anyone else think Kirin is a little awesome...and broken? Rather than the character getting in close to start the move if forms on he enemy and additionally, it strikes 3 times (from what we saw in the video) constantly adjusting to the enemy's position. Kinda beast imo


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 7, 2010)

I already have this game paid off at GameStop, I just need to pick it up on the 19th.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't wait to get this game (hopefully next week!).


Anyway, still no news on who the secret characters are despite people already having this game? Or are they just trolling us like they did for the PV? 

I'll be damned if it's PTS Naruto, PTS Sasuke or Konohamaru. 

Or... "2 MORE TEKKEN CHARACTERS!"


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 7, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Can't wait to get this game (hopefully next week!).
> 
> 
> Anyway, still no news on who the secret characters are despite people already having this game? Or are they just trolling us like they did for the PV?
> ...



IMHO It better be Zabuza and Haku or Hell will be raised


----------



## Sesha (Oct 7, 2010)

^Well then, prepare for disappointment.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for story mode_ 



In the Naruto vs. Sasuke boss battle, it flashes back to the last fight in Part 1, and even briefly allows you to play as Kyuubi Naruto against CS2 Sasuke. Hence, their character models are already in the game, complete with new (well, relatively speaking) ougis.




Not that this should come as a surprise. CC2 employs the same bullshit lingo that Capcom always uses, making an obvious and cheap addition seem like something new and interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

Edit:

Ah that's a disappointment, but young CS2 Sasuke is fun I guess.


----------



## Corran (Oct 7, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> IMHO It better be Zabuza and Haku or Hell will be raised



I guess hell will be raised then.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 7, 2010)

Corran said:


> I guess hell will be raised then.



Edo Tensei will do the job.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rumors on Gamefaqs about Yugito Nii and Zetsu ...
 !




Sesha said:


> Well then, prepare for disappointment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers for story mode_
> ...



And you mispelled "Awesome". It's not written "Disappointement"


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 7, 2010)

Only 2 more days for me


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2010)

How are people getting it this early?


I know that some stores sell games early by mistake, but how are people saying that they are sure to get it (like the guy ^above^ me) 6 days before release?


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 7, 2010)

Because I am good friends with the storekeeper


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm getting mine in four days! SO HYPED! I dunno how else to pass these four days except to complete my work as much as I can!!!!! LOL


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> How are people getting it this early?
> 
> 
> I know that some stores sell games early by mistake, but how are people saying that they are sure to get it (like the guy ^above^ me) 6 days before release?


I used to get my games like 8, 9 days before release. I friend of mine worked at micromedia. I got everything for 19% off.. Those were the good old days. Now I actually have to spend ?60 for a game. That's why I hardly ever buy games anymore. Not a lot of games are worth that much, because I get bored with them within a week. Definitely hope this game will be good.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 7, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm getting mine in four days! SO HYPED! I dunno how else to pass these four days except to complete my work as much as I can!!!!! LOL



Update me when you do, I'd probably pick it up too.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 7, 2010)

So many spoilers...damn my weak willpower! 

12 days. 12. Long. Days.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol, Tobi's moveset looks like Accel. 

And fingers crossed for serious awakening. 

Here is a second gameplay video from that guy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 7, 2010)

The Naruto Vs Sasuke boss battle was epic to say the least.


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2010)

Asuma's awakening = Badass. *Points to my avatar*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yea, and i guess we saw the last 2 characters.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, and i guess we saw the last 2 characters.



Well, BAWWWWWWW, I guess.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 7, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Update me when you do, I'd probably pick it up too.



Wormo: I'm just assuming it will be within the next few days. Everywhere I call is telling me Monday or Tuesday! hahaha sure will update as fast as I can. I tink i will be calling everyday even tomorrow cos they say they may have it out on weekends too. LOL


----------



## Firaea (Oct 7, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Wormo: I'm just assuming it will be within the next few days. Everywhere I call is telling me Monday or Tuesday! hahaha sure will update as fast as I can. I tink i will be calling everyday even tomorrow cos they say they may have it out on weekends too. LOL



Holy shit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Well, BAWWWWWWW, I guess.



Ehh, not really; 42 characters is plenty.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ehh, not really; 42 characters is plenty.



42 is indeed satisfactory, but messing with expectations is still meh. 

Then again, should've known from the start. 
Nevermind, let's watch SM Naruto get owned by PTS Naruto.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

So ya, 3 Naruto and Sasukes, I would of preferred Konohamaru at this point just to have that funny joke character to beast bad players with instead.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Considering that you could play them in the boss fight makes it more likely they are.


Then I am truly dissapointed in Cc2 for adding them and NOT Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Madara, Haku or Zabuza...!

We already have enough Narutos and Sasukes why add those two PTS if not they are not going to give us the whole PTS characters like Shikamaru, Gaara and the rest.. There are people who loves them too and not just Naruto and Sasuke.. Don't take me wrong I'm a Sasuke fan, but I just can't understand how Cc2 thinks sometimes....

-LS-


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 7, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Then I am truly dissapointed in Cc2 for adding them and NOT Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Madara, Haku or Zabuza...!
> 
> We already have enough Narutos and Sasukes why add those two PTS if not they are not going to give us the whole PTS characters like Shikamaru, Gaara and the rest.. There are people who loves them too and not just Naruto and Sasuke.. Don't take me wrong I'm a Sasuke fan, but I just can't understand how Cc2 thinks sometimes....
> 
> -LS-



I couldn't care less about the Hokages, Haku and Zabuza. About Madara, he's Tobi awakening.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Versus Fights.*

Incase you guys want to keep spoiling yourself with gameplay.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbqY9-0I1Og[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg71D9QiM2w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35WorzoSyGk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxZju7Jl-_I[/YOUTUBE]​





Yagami1211 said:


> I couldn't care less about the Hokages, Haku and Zabuza. About Madara, he's Tobi awakening.



Has that assumption been confirmed?


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 7, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> The way it was organized was fine but say if someone is getting owned then they would be able to without penalty and you'd wouldn't be able to rank up. Its the most infuriating thing in the world . I Hope that was a helpful answer.



I'm not gonna lie...I've done that once or twice. <:/

BUT...you have to understand...facing a god-mode Vegetto gets tiresome after the 10TH TIME IN A ROW.


----


As for PTS Naruto and Sasuke in the mix...meh, it makes more sense than Haku or Zabuza IMO. Also, I like PTS Naruto...he'd be my 2nd main after Tenten.


----------



## Sesha (Oct 7, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Rumors on Gamefaqs about Yugito Nii and Zetsu ...
> !



It's GameFAQs, what did you expect?



> And you mispelled "Awesome". It's not written "Disappointement"



No, I believe I wrote correctly. Very much so, in fact.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 7, 2010)

PTS sasuke and naruto...really lets hope its just for that one fight...please lets hope that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

*-Itachi vs Sasuke Boss Fight.*


Unless you can resist until you get the game. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zLb9mURrPM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *-Itachi vs Sasuke Boss Fight.*
> 
> 
> Unless you can resist until you get the game.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zLb9mURrPM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]​



Dude, not fair.

Do you have any idea how hard it is NOT to press play on that?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Dude, not fair.
> 
> Do you have any idea how hard it is NOT to press play on that?



Just as planned.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Just as planned.



Actually never mind, i just saw who uploaded it, and he has shitty video quality and not in-game sound.

That would ruin the experience VERY badly.

Naruto vs. pain will be reserved though, that just too good to spoil.


----------



## valerian (Oct 7, 2010)

The Jiraiya fight was much better.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

I liked how Itachi was really really fast while doing ninja movement.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I liked how Itachi was really really fast while doing ninja movement.



Just like the first game were he shunpo's left and right.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Just like the first game were he shunpo's left and right.



Yea, but this time i think it's his block or his backwards dash or something because he doesn't move as far to the side as he does some of the other times.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 7, 2010)

After looking at the gameplay vids, I think Orochimaru, Chouji and Sai are impressive enough. Which makes me sad that the developers actually choose characters to 'give up' developing properly in. Kakashi seems to be playing the same way he did in Storm 1... even his grab is the same... and his ougi is.... like 3 to 4 times faster (literally over in the blink of an EYE) than others like Sai (whose ougi is great by the way). Orochimaru's combos look as sick as hell, and Sai's too... OMG which begs me to ask what the hell did they do to Tenten's combos in Storm 1? REALLY wanna play it NOW so that I can discover more thing about her gameplay which seems lacklustre so far. ZZZZZZ

No update on Selectable Jutsu yet.. as well as Awakening Modes... eagerly looking forward to those. 

Btw don't you guys feel some of the 'boss' battles are also quite lacklustre? I mean most of the time the 'boss' is standing there for people to hit!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> After looking at the gameplay vids, I think Orochimaru, Chouji and Sai are impressive enough. Which makes me sad that the developers actually choose characters to 'give up' developing properly in. Kakashi seems to be playing the same way he did in Storm 1... even his grab is the same... and his ougi is.... like 3 to 4 times faster (literally over in the blink of an EYE) than others like Sai (whose ougi is great by the way). Orochimaru's combos look as sick as hell, and Sai's too... OMG which begs me to ask what the hell did they do to Tenten's combos in Storm 1? REALLY wanna play it NOW so that I can discover more thing about her gameplay which seems lacklustre so far. ZZZZZZ
> 
> No update on Selectable Jutsu yet.. as well as Awakening Modes... eagerly looking forward to those.
> 
> Btw don't you guys feel some of the 'boss' battles are also quite lacklustre? I mean most of the time the 'boss' is standing there for people to hit!



Most everything we have seen so far, boss fight or versus, was played on easy mode with normal handicap.

_(Or thats how it seems at the least.)_


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2010)

damn I can't!!!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 7, 2010)

fffff I wanna spoil myself so bad 

especially with Sasuke vs Itachi. I PROMISED myself.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> fffff I wanna spoil myself so bad
> 
> especially with Sasuke vs Itachi. I PROMISED myself.



You can do it!!

I fought the power and so can you!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ehh, The fight isn't such a big deal. 
The whole first half of it is what we have already seen in that video released a long time ago.

So you can treat yourself to seeing half of it if you wanted.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 7, 2010)

Orochimaru combo's are badass.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd rather wait, 

but i won't wait seeing some of the other characters' moves 

so who got the last two character slots? I heard Zetsu and Yuugito?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ PTS Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 7, 2010)

THE HEAVENLY FUCK.

why not young Itachi or some shit

I don't wanna play as those damn idiots again  they have like 3 characters in total now, WTF?

who snorted coke and decided THIS SHIT? 

i'm going to flame CCS [whatever their name is] for this


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ PTS Naruto and Sasuke.



I think I'm going to argue against PTS Naruto and Sause till I play it myself. I mean could have sworn they said they wanted to make up for not including them in Storm 1 when they said they would surprise us when asked about Haku and Zabuza not being in the first one.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ PTS Naruto and Sasuke.


I wanted Younger Itachi, or Nagato, or Haku or Zabuza, or someone better then just people we've already fucking played.


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone else agree Asuma's awakening looks badass?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah Asuma looks freakishly intimidating with those two wind blades of his. I wish others' Awakening Modes were as cool as his.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Anyone else agree Asuma's awakening looks badass?


He's a such a badass Jedi.


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2010)

Gray said:


> He's a such a badass Jedi.


LOL. I remember commenting on him being Jedi like. 

Kishi just had to go and kill him.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 7, 2010)

Kishi might as well as killed the rest of Konaha 12 also... they're pretty much in limbo right now. At least Asuma got cool scenes!


----------



## valerian (Oct 7, 2010)

He has Jotaro Kujo's voice


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> LOL. I remember commenting on him being Jedi like.
> 
> Kishi just had to go and kill him.


Balance just had to be restored, he was too awesome to be left alive.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 7, 2010)

Good thing I hate the Uchiha's....I had no temptation to press play on that vid


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Anyone else agree Asuma's awakening looks badass?



some bad assness is going on in this avatar!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> LOL. I remember commenting on him being Jedi like.
> 
> Kishi just had to go and kill him.


Think on the bright side.

He's one with the force.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't wait for the game to come out around here, I started calling on my near
games stores but it still isn't here in Canada (19 Oct ?_?). Il just try some more
after the weekends hope to get it before released date like with some other games .

But I still won't believe that the 2 secret char are PTS Narutp and Sasuke, hope
it's only in story mode that you play as them and that the 2 new char are still UNKNOW !


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ PTS Naruto and Sasuke.



That is so dumb, why would anybody wanna play as the weaker versions of Sasuke and Naruto ?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 7, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Good thing I hate the Uchiha's....I had no temptation to press play on that vid



have you seen the new anime closing video?...it has some tenten in it ....hawt tenten even

and i refuse to accept pts naruto and sasuke...just...no


----------



## Klue (Oct 7, 2010)

Need more videos - entering zombie sequence.


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2010)

Ikr?


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are some I recently saw.

Karin Vs. Deidara.
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn212vNeoJc&feature=sub[/Youtube]

Pain Vs. Tobi.
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDy8UQXf4v4[/Youtube]

Sai Vs. Temari.
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py02QVjaq80[/Youtube]


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 7, 2010)

I am disappoint.

It's all a lie.


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2010)

Gray said:


> I am disappoint.
> 
> It's all a lie.


Why are you disappointed?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 7, 2010)

Because they still don't show Tobi Awakening? (Madara)
Cause for me thats why im dissapointed in this other video of tobi


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2010)

Well at least we got to see Pain's awakening and Sai's ougi.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome, More Gameplay. 

Glad to see you can do Pain's Shinra Tensei while in air, but what does his Awakening do?


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2010)

Chouji Vs. Kakashi.
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjdVA_poBew[/Youtube]


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2010)

Konan Vs. Sasori.
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vFE9KUrBnY[/Youtube]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

_*-Sage Mode Naruto vs Pain Boss Fight*_

If anyone wants to see. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQxrBkOteng[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 7, 2010)

So...fir a jutsu, Karin sprays you with perfume...


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 7, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> So...fir a jutsu, Karin sprays you with perfume...


Well other than making Team Hebi/Taka a perfect set we all knew she was useless...

But yeah, I'd sacrifice Karin in a heartbeat if it meant having the 1st Hokage as a playable character *spits on her character slot*.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> _*-Sage Mode Naruto vs Pain Boss Fight*_
> 
> If anyone wants to see.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQxrBkOteng[/YOUTUBE]​



thats awesome


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 7, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Well other than making Team Hebi/Taka a perfect set we all knew she was useless...
> 
> But yeah, I'd sacrifice Karin in a heartbeat if it meant having the 1st Hokage as a playable character *spits on her character slot*.



if anything she could have had a face stomp jutsu...hell that's even cannon!

But I agree...Hashirama would have been a great addition, maybe theres still hope (I will not believe pts bs until i see the slots). 

On the upside Konan is as awesome as i expected!  I loved her b4 shes was cool!...with prep time!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 7, 2010)

aw shit we just getting all the goodies

MUST TURN AWAY


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yea, i watched the Sasuke vs Itachi fight, but i think I'm going to wait for anything past that.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 7, 2010)

OMG Karin is like Ino in Storm 1. They reduced Ino's gameplay for her sake??? 

And I'm so intrigued to see a Deidara/Sat/ Tenten fight now. Long range fighters!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> _*-Sage Mode Naruto vs Pain Boss Fight*_
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Don't_ 



 That's how the ending of the actual Pain/Naruto fight should have been.  The 6TK fight is okay, a little _too_ repetitive. Pain should've tried taking him on in a fist fight though (and get his ass whooped even more). 

Father-son kamehameha rip off.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 7, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> have you seen the new anime closing video?...it has some tenten in it ....hawt tenten even




LOVE it that Team Gai and TENTEN especially got some attention! It's time they did! Love the way Tenten was preparing her weapons in her silhouette. And it's just something about the way she wields that wooden staff...


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 7, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This shit is EPIC!!!!!

*Dies*...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

_*-Sasuke vs Yamato*_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMJExt8AdF8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 8, 2010)

The anticipation is up like a mofo!


Shit got me so hyped I accidentally activated my Bankai!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 8, 2010)

Still no Jiraiya. 


I managed to resist watching every of those story mode videos, though.


----------



## thelog11 (Oct 8, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> The anticipation is up like a mofo!
> 
> 
> Shit got me so hyped I accidentally activated my Bankai!



Aww yeahhh!!!


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 8, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> have you seen the new anime closing video?...it has some tenten in it ....hawt tenten even



OH GOD YES I DID IT WAS SO AMAZING 




Milkshake said:


> aw shit we just getting all the goodies
> 
> MUST TURN AWAY



OH GOD YOUR AVATAR


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2010)

Pain vs. Naruto battle, OMG!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Games looking good so far, praying to Lord Jashin that this game doesn't disappoint.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z5g6XfN2fw[/YOUTUBE]

 I'll post it since I'm watching it now, in case anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 8, 2010)

Klue said:


> Pain vs. Naruto battle, OMG!!


I know right? lol 



thelog11 said:


> Aww yeahhh!!!


lol


----------



## dragon9191 (Oct 8, 2010)

6min video !

the end is awesome


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 8, 2010)

Watched the video... and I loved most of it... but can I just rage about the inclusion of Lars? They animated him quite well I have to say... but... I think the effort they spent on animating one wasted character should have been spent developing the others more fully. I think the Konoha 9 really suffered quite a lot this time except for a few exceptions... Will hv to play next week to find out more but i think they really neednt have spent so much time and effort on this one unnecessary character when they should have developed the rest. It's sad to hear that most of the Awakenings for the female characters are ... no different except for Konan and Hinata. And yet his Lars' ougi can look so fluid and awesome when Kakashi and Sakura and Ino's are like... OMG


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 8, 2010)

dragon9191 said:


> 6min video !
> 
> the end is awesome



So the PV was not a lie after all.

F-ing Minato and Madara awakening.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Not as cool as the Akatsuki trailer, but awesome still.

Kabuto's new moves look awesome, and Lars looks badass I may main him after all, just need to see more of his moveset.

He also has a machinegun.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 8, 2010)

I LOVE the part with Team Gai! Did you notice the music change? Gosh the Chinese theme was SO APT for them! Loved it when Tenten was spinning her scroll upward to form her Gigantic Iron Ball and the music just went along with it! Lee as well!

the whole PV was really well done but I really just cannot stand the inclusion of LARS in this.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tobi Awakening = Madara confirmed

Awesome shit !

Dad Minato !


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 8, 2010)

I heard that you can't select a different Jutsu when you pick your character, is this confirmed?


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 8, 2010)

JIZZZ

Datminato


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 8, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I heard that you can't select a different Jutsu when you pick your character, is this confirmed?



Apparently that's true for the moment, but perhaps it's due to incompletion of story mode yet? I remember them reporting about Jutsu Customisation earlier... and I think it is necessary especially when so many characters don't have special Awakening Modes or another ougi to have at least ONE more jutsu to select from.


----------



## Valakrie (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, so this is one of the "secret characters"? Looks like Sage Mode Naruto + Ma & Pa support.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Edit:

Probably just a alternate costume of Sage Naruto.


----------



## Valakrie (Oct 8, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Edit:
> 
> Probably just a alternate costume of Sage Naruto.



Yeah, this is probably the case (Similar to Hebi Sasuke I guess). Even so, a nice addition in my opinion. Literally dieing to get this game...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2010)

maybe one of the secrete character is hokage naruto or it seems to be an alternative costume for sage naruto where you can use ma and pa


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow so the 6 minute Pv wasn't a lie.

Kabuto looked beast.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 8, 2010)

Hokage Naruto is a nice alternate costume. Though he got owned by "Light Hack". 

What sort of lousy name is that for Hachibi's blast anyway? 



They weren't trolling about dat PV after all. 

Since every character was shown, I couldn't help finding that each character was shown too little. Nevertheless, awesome PV.

1. Jiraiya was completely shown as SM Jiraiya, not base at all. Happy fanboy is happy. 

2. Minato made me stare wide-eyed, almost peeing my pants screaming fucking badass. 

3. Madara. 


Man, really can't wait for this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm glad none of the characters are just complete ports from the first game, so everything is new.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol, is it just me or does Killer Bee sound like Mario.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 8, 2010)

Preordered mine for the Ps3 just now xD and damn today I did something very stupid, I did call spaceworld and asked if they are selling the UNS2 now because I saw it on their website. The guy said yes we are selling the UNS2 now and I asked the guy if he was sure? and he said yes why do you ask and I said that I thought that its release date was 15 October.. He checked his computer and said that I was right and that he did a mistake and said that he was going to take the UNS2 down from the shelves.. I was like OMFG WHAT DID I JUST DOOOO?!!

BUT the good part is I am actually happy that I did call them and was stupid because thanks to that I ordered the game for 199 Norwegian Kroner which is pretty cheap and the game costs 599 Norwegian Kronger, I gave two of my old games which I couldn't get any good price for(they gave me 200Kr each which is much better than 35Kr and 85Kr) So I will be getting my UNS2 on PS3 on 15 October without paying so much, CAN'T WAIT for it xD

On-Topic: That Hokage Naruto, is it an alternate costume or a character for himself? maybe we will get another Sasuke too ;D

-LS-


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

It's a shame some characters still play the same, like Kakashi and Kisame for example. 

And I can already see everyone playing as MS Sasuke, Sage Naruto, Killer Bee and Minato online. 

Great trailer though 



Wormodragon said:


> 1. Jiraiya was completely shown as SM Jiraiya, not base at all. Happy fanboy is happy.



Pretty sure that's only in the boss battle.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pretty sure that's only in the boss battle.



I know, but it's still worthy of fanboy wanking.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Valakrie said:


> Wow, so this is one of the "secret characters"? Looks like Sage Mode Naruto + Ma & Pa support.



Oh shit! 

Completed Rasenshuriken!


----------



## Bloo (Oct 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It's a shame some characters still play the same, like Kakashi and Kisame for example.
> 
> *And I can already see everyone playing as MS Sasuke, Sage Naruto, Killer Bee and Minato online. *
> 
> ...



Shit, I'll be Itachi and Pain


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 8, 2010)

I will play online with Tobi, since he is a good boy ;D

-LS-


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh and those two as well. 



Wormodragon said:


> I know, but it's still worthy of fanboy wanking.



Oh ok, I thought you were talking about in free battle.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 8, 2010)

Wormo: I called again today and some shops are saying 15th or 18th. Only one said 12th on the website ... the bukit batok store... omg can hardly WAIT

But yeah it looks like tenten is really quite toned down


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 8, 2010)

Most people should have alternate costumes not just sasuke. Hopefully Hokage suit isn't the only one for Sage Naruto. Although Base Naruto will probably have some too. Though I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 8, 2010)

Jiraiya is my main without dispute, but I'll definitely play several different characters.



Red Raptor said:


> Wormo: I called again today and some shops are saying 15th or 18th. Only one said 12th on the website ... the bukit batok store... omg can hardly WAIT



Aww, oh well, gotta wait then.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

The way Naruto was standing, it looked like Hokage Cloak is a Sage Mode Costume.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 8, 2010)

dragon9191 said:


> 6min video !
> 
> the end is awesome



For bringing PV you get reps 

I was about to be upset when I saw the Lars, without dispute had a better ougi than most of the Naruto characters...but then I saw Minato...and equilibrium was restored...homeostasis had taken it's course and I jizzed all over myself. 

As for Hokage Naruto...im actually thinking that's a secret character. Mainly because i don't remember from ALL the sage Naruto footage thus far, seeing Ma and Pa during combos


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Jiraiya is my main without dispute, but I'll definitely play several different characters.



I'll be maining Jiraiya, Neji, Deidara and Kakuzu :ho


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'll be maining Jiraiya, Neji, Deidara and Kakuzu :ho


As a Jotaro fan, I am surprised you didn't mention Asuma.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 8, 2010)

Minato


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Minato


Asuma


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Something tells me the poster before me is going to get the game.


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:
			
		

> As a Jotaro fan, I am surprised you didn't mention Asuma.



I'll main him if his ougi is anything like the one in Accel. 

[YOUTUBE]HXYW9qWT1pw[/YOUTUBE]
@ 6:00


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Asuma



Hidan.


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Something tells me the poster before me is going to get the game.


What makes you think that? 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'll main him if his ougi is anything like the one in Accel.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HXYW9qWT1pw[/YOUTUBE]
> @ 6:00


You haven't seen Asuma's ougi in this game yet? 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hidan.


No.


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You haven't seen Asuma's ougi in this game yet?



Nope


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Nope


0:27
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL0eEDgTI7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks good, I wonder if he still shouts ora ora ora?


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Looks good, I wonder if he still shouts ora ora ora?


That would be awesome.  Does ora ora ora even mean anything? Or did Jotaro just say that just because?


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

Just because it's awesome.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

So i guess there is no Valley of Clouds and Lightning stage for Killer Bee?


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just because it's awesome.





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So i guess there is no Valley of Clouds and Lightning stage for Killer Bee?


Sadly, no.  Also doesn't look like Sui Kari and Juu get Akatsuki cloaks either. :S


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ yea thats gay.

Or mabey some costumes are are secret unlockables.


----------



## butcher50 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> That would be awesome.  Does ora ora ora even mean anything? Or did Jotaro just say that just because?



in my russian lang, this "Ora Ora Ora" expression is a emotionally voiced declare for Victory, sort of a battlecry.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 8, 2010)

Give us ANBU outfits for Itachi, Kakashi and Yamato CyberConnect2 ;D

-LS-


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 8, 2010)

Gonna use Itachi, hope he's gonna be fun, if not then maybe Kakuzu/Deidara/Tobi/Sasori/Pain.. too many :X


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

I want to see some really good players that use some of the Puppet Masters.


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2010)

Minato vs Sage Naruto


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

destinator said:


> Minato vs Sage Naruto



So Minato's Awakening is Hiraishin Mode.
And Sage Naruto's is 6 Tails.

It seems Minato can Ougi during Hiraishin Mode.
So does 6 tails Naruto.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 8, 2010)

destinator said:


> Minato vs Sage Naruto


This video confirms that Hokage Naruto is just an altenate outfit for Sage Naruto ;D Ma&Pa appears in Sage Mode Narutos combo too ;P they appear around 2.40

-LS-


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't wait to hear Killer Bee's dub voice.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

*6TK Naruto.*



destinator said:


> Minato vs Sage Naruto



*rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan**rasengan*



Really, there was like over 20 rasengans thrown in that video.

_*-Jugo vs Hidan*_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYX6w6NlTUY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan*
> 
> 
> 
> Really, there was like over 20 rasengans thrown in that video.


!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan* *rasengan**rasengan**rasengan*
> 
> 
> 
> Really, there was like over 20 rasengans thrown in that video.



Yeah, awesome, right ?  !


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah, awesome, right ?  !



Yea, you're right. It kicked ass.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sasuke vs tobi


MS sasuke awakening oh shit and tobi's awakening!

Tobi is the shit!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Sasuke vs tobi
> 
> 
> MS sasuke awakening oh shit and tobi's awakening!
> ...



Oh god, i laughed my ass off when i saw Tobi running from Amaterasu.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2010)

i like tobis awakening he is fast and can go through the opponents


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> _*-Sage Mode Naruto vs Pain Boss Fight*_
> 
> If anyone wants to see.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQxrBkOteng[/YOUTUBE]​



Loved it. I liked the way they ended it, reminded me of Goku appereaing behind Gohan and doing as well the Kame-Hame-Ha on Cell.



Valakrie said:


> Wow, so this is one of the "secret characters"? Looks like Sage Mode Naruto + Ma & Pa support.



Hokage Naruto. 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> The way Naruto was standing, it looked like Hokage Cloak is a Sage Mode Costume.



Indeed.



destinator said:


> Minato vs Sage Naruto



That was awesome.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 8, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Sasuke vs tobi
> 
> 
> MS sasuke awakening oh shit and tobi's awakening!
> ...


OK, can we start a fight in awakening mode? because sometimes I would like to play as just Madara and not Tobi->Madara ;P

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like tobis awakening he is fast and can go through the opponents



His grab looks pretty cheap as well.

_(During his Awakening that is.)_


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 8, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> Sasuke vs tobi
> 
> 
> MS sasuke awakening oh shit and tobi's awakening!
> ...



wow Amaterasu rocked my damn socks off. Then you can spam it when awakened. Madara mode looks quite lovely as well   He fast as hell, him and Minato going at it awakened is gonna be sick


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Speaking of Awakenings, has it been confirmed yet if you can start in them or not?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Speaking of Awakenings, has it been confirmed yet if you can start in them or not?



I hope so

-LS-


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I hope so
> 
> -LS-



I hope not. Unbalanced online. Some very powerful Awakenings last only 10 secs.
Think about it, if it lasts the whole battle.

Btw, Taka Sasuke can charge his chidori, it becomes Chidori Blade.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 8, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I hope not. Unbalanced online. Some very powerful Awakenings last only 10 secs.
> Think about it, if it lasts the whole battle.
> 
> Btw, Taka Sasuke can charge his chidori, it becomes Chidori Blade.



Hmm, how about this.. Online=Not able to start a fight in awakening mode, Offline= Can choose to start a fight in awakening mode ;D

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I hope not. Unbalanced online. Some very powerful Awakenings last only 10 secs.
> Think about it, if it lasts the whole battle.



More like Bring it on. 

I'm really hoping people can choose 6TK at the start so i can beat their ass.



Yagami1211 said:


> Btw, Taka Sasuke can charge his chidori, it becomes Chidori Blade.



Yea, i like his charged version.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> More like Bring it on.
> 
> I'm really hoping people can choose 6TK at the start so i can beat their ass.
> 
> ...



I don't mind people start in their awakening mode too in online xD

God, I like how Taka Sasuke plays, his fighting-style looks awsome. Looks fun to play with him ;P I might main him online ;P

-LS-


----------



## Creator (Oct 8, 2010)

Fuck it. Its done. Collectors Edition ordered.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Why are you disappointed?


PTS Naruto and Sasuke don't belong in this game.

And their job on Asuma's Lightsaber was sub-par.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 8, 2010)

If you'll recall in the first game, you could only pick awakenings from the start once you unlocked everything, so there's still hope.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Was Itachi's Awakening ever confirmed to be Sasunoo?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Was Itachi's Awakening ever confirmed to be Sasunoo?


I don't know, but if Bee has his Bjuu form as an awakening then I see no problem for Itachi having Susanoo as an awakening

-LS-


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 8, 2010)

Hokage Naruto?

is that?



So hot 

Wait, but, how the fuck would we know his moves THEN?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Oct 8, 2010)

Loving Killer Bee!!! havent watched all the gameplay videos cause I want to keep it fresh but loving Bee after seeing that Hokage Naruto vid.. Going to watch Dad vs Son now and that will be the last video I watch.

Gotta hold out


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 8, 2010)

Man i still dont know who to main . Was thinking of Minato, but idk, he'll probably be one of those overused characters @ online.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ 


> Overused Characters



Use Choji.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm going to own with Tenten


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2010)

I hope Madara isn't too over used, I want to main someone that I don't fight every match.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 8, 2010)

Good sweet Christ, Minato looks awesome.

Also, love the Madara awakening.

So you can do ougis with certain awakenings then?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Only Jutsu while in Awakening.


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Use Choji.


Lmao, fuck no! I was never fond of Choji. I'll probably go with Kakashi or Jiraiya.


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

You guys will never guess who I'm maining.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

Creator said:


> Fuck it. Its done. Collectors Edition ordered.



what do you get with CE


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> what do you get with CE


Minato unlocked from the start, a box cover, and a soundtrack CD.(I think.)


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 8, 2010)

*I got some info about the game, someone who got it answered some questions:*

- Itachi's awakening is indeed Susano, was confirmed in free battle and he can
use Amaterasu in his Susano form  (the one who answer the question
also posted a pic to confirm it in a fight between Juugo and Itachi not boss)



Il try to find more things that he knows, like the confirmation if we can start in awakening and about custom music to use too


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Toushiro.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Minato unlocked from the start, a box cover, and a soundtrack CD.(I think.)



mehhh if rather unlock him in game personally, give me some thing to do you know


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

I personally don't think its worth paying extra for the collectors edition.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, I'm actually surprised that Susanoo is his Awakening. 

Try to find out stuff about Starting in awakening.


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Asuma's awakening > All. 

Top 3 best awakenings

1)Asuma's
2) Deidara's
3) Killer Bee's


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Asuma's awakening > All.
> 
> Top 3 best awakenings
> 
> ...



one of these things is not like the other 

Asuma is too much of a beast for most people to handle so you should have him quite to yourself online

Susano'o is a great thing yes? I almost wont say i believe Susano'o + Amaterasu until i see it...but if this is for cereal... *evil laughter*


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Asuma's awakening > All.
> 
> Top 3 best awakenings
> 
> ...



1# Hinata: May not be the most flashy one, but it's chakra draining effect it will be one of the most useful if not _*the*_ most useful awakening. 
Plus it's lions made of chakra.

2# Sage Naruto: 6 tails, nuff said. 

3# Killer Bee: 8 tails full form, also no explanation needed.


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> Asuma is too much of a beast for most people to handle so you should have him quite to yourself online


Oh goodie. 

I will be the best Asuma ever.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow Madara is hax


----------



## LMJ (Oct 8, 2010)

They need to hurry up and leak this game online so i can play. MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow Kisame is exactly the same as part one.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 8, 2010)

A live Stream is taking place right now, the same guy who answared the
questions is hosting it. Theres a chat, so you can ask what you want in there.
He is gonna show gameplay of each char, right now he is showing kakashi,
Deidara was just showed and he is awesome 

Link:


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

So did stores sell the game early by accident?


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2010)

Tobi is the greatest! Fuck everyone else.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 8, 2010)

Bee's rap at the end made me LOL.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol, Itachi's Awakening is a little mini-susanoo + Amaterasu


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 8, 2010)

Ya Itachi looks really nice, but overpower with his Susano x)


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QDlnScqzf4[/YOUTUBE]

 Naruto's top item icon looks like a book, I wonder if it's Jiraiya's?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 8, 2010)

3 Best Awakenings:
1. Itachi ~ Susano'o, enough said.
2. Killerbee ~ Hachibi, enough said as well.
3. Sage Naruto ~ 6 tails


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 8, 2010)

Itachi's awakening is Susanoo after all?

Fucking knew it.

Anyways, this is one thing I MUST wait to see.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

This guy is playing online. I'm super jealous.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRjn5pV7glo&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Check it , Itachi's awakening.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1hB6BN_xQY[/YOUTUBE]

 It looks like 2 ougis for base Naruto and Hebi Sasuke and one special for awakenings. For everyone else looks like one ougi in base and another in awakening.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 8, 2010)

Itachi's grab!!! dayum!


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2010)

Itachi awake's sound pretty hax


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2010)

It is, I though Bee was hax until I saw Itachi.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2010)

Someone remind me 

Can you get Lars in game or is he only available if you pre-order?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 8, 2010)

So those who have the game have mostly unlocked all 44 characters? Can I just ask how long it took? 

Are there still jutsus that haven't been totally unlocked? Cuz I do remember in one of the interviews posted just a while ago, that Customisable Jutsus are possible for all the characters, but multiple ougis aren't.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy shit, Hokage Naruto? 




Red Raptor said:


> So those who have the game have mostly unlocked all 44 characters? Can I just ask how long it took?
> 
> Are there still jutsus that haven't been totally unlocked? Cuz I do remember in one of the interviews posted just a while ago, that Customisable Jutsus are possible for all the characters, but multiple ougis aren't.



Wrong place to ask dude, I'm pretty sure none of us here have the game haha. Post some comments at the Youtube videos. I wanna know myself.



Isis said:


> Someone remind me
> 
> Can you get Lars in game or is he only available if you pre-order?



He's unlockable in the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

The mini Susano'o looks kind of silly moving around.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 8, 2010)

So for which console are you people getting this game?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

360 XBL FTW

Iam gonna make some kids cry


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 8, 2010)

Why are other songs being used to overlay the video's audio? Could you tell whoever making the vids to leave in the original audio? I'm curious to hear KB's english VA, for instance.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 8, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> So for which console are you people getting this game?



Playstation 3.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 8, 2010)

Do we know Hawk Sasuke's awakening? Please let it be ribcage-Susanoo.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 8, 2010)

Hawk Sasuke awakening is Mangekyou Sharingan, so no Susano for him this game ^^'


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

Nsdo said:


> Bee seems n00bish for me to play as. .



Eddie gordo flash backs probly


----------



## serger989 (Oct 8, 2010)

So do we know if Sasuke has more ultimates than just Amaterasu and Chidori Sword? I was really hoping to see Kirin as an out of cutscene ultimate  And I'll be playing on PS3


----------



## thelog11 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sooo Totally gun get this game!!!! XDDD


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll be getting this for my PS3.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 8, 2010)

serger989 said:


> So do we know if Sasuke has more ultimates than just Amaterasu and Chidori Sword? I was really hoping to see Kirin as an out of cutscene ultimate  And I'll be playing on PS3



he does have kirin. He uses it for his alt hebi costume


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 8, 2010)

Itachi is going to hard to deal with online.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll be ranked 1 on 360, then i'll move onto Ps3.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm getting it for the PS3, XBOX isn't working like it should be. And like on the first one, itachi is hax as hell.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> Itachi is going to hard to deal with online.


Just stick with not giving him a chance to use anything big, or you're screwed.


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2010)

I hope I'm not at a huge disadvantage against these characters. I'm mostly going to be maining Asuma, to get good with him...But I get the feeling I might be at a huge disadvantage with the crazy stuff characters like Itachi and Minato have. :S I hope it's not that inbalanced..


----------



## Bloo (Oct 9, 2010)

I love the difference in strength between manga characters, and their video game counterparts. In the manga Itachi is generally looked as average, but now he's one of the most feared.


----------



## Mokujon (Oct 9, 2010)

can't wait to get this


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 9, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> In the manga Itachi is generally looked as average,



Wait wut? 

If anything he's as strong in the game as he is in the manga.


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I love the difference in strength between manga characters, and their video game counterparts. In the manga Itachi is generally looked as average, but now he's one of the most feared.


"Average"?  What manga are you reading?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 9, 2010)

Madara's pretty cool.

Susano'o Itachi is awesome, though it looks a little funny. 



Still no news on playable awakenings, huh? I'm sorta losing hope. If it's possible, we honestly ought to know by now...


----------



## serger989 (Oct 9, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> he does have kirin. He uses it for his alt hebi costume



I'm so happy, pretty much all I hoped for is in the game


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 9, 2010)

This wait is killing me.

I need my Tenten action now.


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Madara's pretty cool.
> 
> Susano'o Itachi is awesome, though it looks a little funny.
> 
> ...


Aogamer's YT channel said that he wasn't able to start 
as awakened Itachi. So that might tell you something.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> This wait is killing me.
> 
> I need my Tenten action now.



Doesn't the game come out the week after next in US?


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Doesn't the game come out the week after next in US?


Yes, but for some of us, it feels like forever.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

Damn, I wouldn't want Itachi going Susano'o on my ass.
Better finish the guy before.


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Damn, I wouldn't want Itachi going Susano'o on my ass.
> Better finish the guy before.


Be worried about Asuma's chakra 
blades going up your ass instead.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 9, 2010)

Kirin.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Be worried about Asuma's chakra
> blades going up your ass instead.



I'm maining Hidan, Asuma ain't got shit on that.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 9, 2010)

This game keeps on getting better and better...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm getting mine on ps3. reserved it a month or two ago. cant wait!! No idea who i'll main, but i've always liked Lee. the kid's a freakin speed demon. gotta love it!


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm maining Hidan, Asuma ain't got shit on that.


I'd like to see you say that again when we meet online.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

I ve got more friends to play with in 360 than in PS3, although I like more the Playstation controller when playing narutimate games.

besides I imagine that it will run really smooth in the ps3 isnt?

Also do you think that there will be a Kage pack later on? maybe for DLC or something? I would really like to play with chars from that arc without having to wait a helluva time for another freaking game to be released.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yes, but for some of us, it feels like forever.



Yea, especially since some people already got it.


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Also do you think that there will be a Kage pack later on? maybe for DLC or something? I would really like to play with chars from that arc without having to wait a helluva time for another freaking game to be released.


No. It's been stated they are satisfied with what they put in. No DLC characters this time around. They'll be saved for Storm 3 I guess.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 9, 2010)

I was wondering if the last 2 secret characters have been revealed? who are they?

-LS-


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Ah, I just got a promotional copy in the mail. I'm ten hours in and it's amazing so far.

EDIT:

Always remember the code, grains of the desert, gathered in the wind, a desert rose.

Any questions?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> Ah, I just got a promotional copy in the mail. I'm ten hours in and it's amazing so far.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



1. Are awakenings playable from the start, e.g. 4TK, 6TK, Gates Gai, SM Jiraiya?

2. Are the two "secret" characters really PTS Naruto and Sasuke? Or if not, who?

3. Are Jutsus and Ougis customizable? And how many per character?


Maybe you're not at a stage where you can answer them yet, but still, if you're able to, I'll really appreciate it.


----------



## Shay (Oct 9, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I was wondering if the last 2 secret characters have been revealed? who are they?
> 
> -LS-



To my understanding they were Part 1 Sasuke and Part 1 Naruto.


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

1. Well, I've been playing a lot of the story because there's nobody online so I can't really help you on that. I went to offline multiplayer and attempted to choose 6TK but that option wasn't available. So I'd go with no on that one.

2. I still have a few characters to unlock so I'm not sure, but during the fight between Sasuke and Naruto at Orichimaru's secret hide-put you play PTS Naruto against PTS Sasuke. So.. perhaps. 

3. No, they're not. All Jutsu and Ougis are attached to a form of that character.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> 1. Well, I've been playing a lot of the story because there's nobody online so I can't really help you on that. I went to offline multiplayer and attempted to choose 6TK but that option wasn't available. So I'd go with no on that one.
> 
> 2. I still have a few characters to unlock so I'm not sure, but during the fight between Sasuke and Naruto at Orichimaru's secret hide-put you play PTS Naruto against PTS Sasuke. So.. perhaps.
> 
> 3. No, they're not. All Jutsu and Ougis are attached to a form of that character.



Ah I see, thanks!

That's rather disappointing... means no Chibaku Tensei for Pain.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

> 3. No, they're not. All Jutsu and Ougis are attached to a form of that character.



I just hope everyone has a useful Jutsu then, some of them were ass in Storm 1.

Like Kisame's water shark shotgun, Gaara's Sand Burial, and Kakashi's dog jutsu.


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

The coolest boss fight is ... probably the Pein vs Jiraya one.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> Ah, I just got a promotional copy in the mail. I'm ten hours in and it's amazing so far.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



lucky!

1.) Do you get to fight fodder in adventure mode? Like NA2?

2.) Can you kind of elaborate on how the new support system works with the different character types and such? (ie: offensive, balanced, defensive and are certain characters restricted to certain roles)

3.) The video's I've seen are really fuzzy, does Itachi's susano'o offer some kind of special property besides high attack power and defense? (from what i saw, it seems people get bounced back alittle when the chakra dash against it)

ty


----------



## Firaea (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> The coolest boss fight is ... probably the Pein vs Jiraya one.



That... is actually good news for me, since that was my favourite fight in the manga/anime.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 9, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Ah I see, thanks!
> 
> That's rather disappointing... means no Chibaku Tensei for Pain.



They couldn't do Chibaku tensei well with this new style of ougi which for some reason most people seem to like. Chibaku Tensei is too theatrical for this styler of ougi.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> They couldn't do Chibaku tensei well with this new style of ougi which for some reason most people seem to like. Chibaku Tensei is too theatrical for this styler of ougi.



It would be too long.


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2010)

Pain vs Jiraiya was 1 v 3. 
Is it confirmed that you can do 2 vs 2 at once? Or is it not in the game?

I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 9, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> It would be too long.


That's essentially what I meant by too theatrical.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Pain vs Jiraiya was 1 v 3.
> Is it confirmed that you can do 2 vs 2 at once? Or is it not in the game?
> 
> I haven't been keeping up.



I think it's only for the Story Mode.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> That's essentially what I meant by too theatrical.



I know, I know. I agree with you.


----------



## Libax (Oct 9, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> That's essentially what I meant by too theatrical.


I think that Yagami was just agreeing with you, no need to facepalm.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh well, I'm hyped for the game, but I'm still a little disappointed about that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just noticed Lars haves Grimmjow's voice from Bleach.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 9, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I know, I know. I agree with you.





Libax said:


> I think that Yagami was just agreeing with you, no need to facepalm.


Sorry, I thought that you were trying to correct me.


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Time goes so slow when you anticipate something.


----------



## Volture (Oct 9, 2010)

6 More days 'till the release in Europe !


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

10 more days for America.


----------



## Volture (Oct 9, 2010)

Hurray, Europe's first !


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Boooooo!


----------



## valerian (Oct 9, 2010)

I probably won't even get it on release date


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I probably won't even get it on release date


ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA! *_Decks your face_*


----------



## Bloo (Oct 9, 2010)

Volture said:


> 6 More days 'till the release in Europe !


Quit rubbing it in.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

Volture said:


> 6 More days 'till the release in Europe !



Tell me about it  .

Thursday shit will hits the fans !


----------



## Volture (Oct 9, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Quit rubbing it in.


Mission accomplished .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Europe.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 9, 2010)

wait, it's coming out in the US on the 19th? 

THE FUCKKKKKK?

I thought it was 15th?


----------



## Volture (Oct 9, 2010)

Naw,

Europe: 15
US: 19
Japan: 21


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 9, 2010)

ain't that some bullshit :/


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ain't that some bullshit :/


It was confirmed the 19th for the US for 
a long time now. Where have you been?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

Volture said:


> Naw,
> 
> Europe: 15
> US: 19
> Japan: 21



Yeah, It feels good. 

But I agree it's BS, japan should be before US.


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah, It feels good.
> 
> But I agree it's BS, japan should be before US.


You hatin on America?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Bright side is, at least I'm not having to wait for the Japan Release.


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL @ Bee's winning rap @ the end.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool, so i guess there is no Chakra Dash for his awakening?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> LOL @ Bee's winning rap @ the end.



The only character I can't wait to hear in english.


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Curious, are they adding the Fourth Hokage as DLC or is it some sort of special limited edition only character?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 9, 2010)

Minato is in the game. No DLS or limited edition attached. You just have to unlock him via obtaining a certain amount of points in Story Mode (?)


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

wtf why does Europe get it first? Goddamit.... I want to play the game already. Hey any gameplay of Suigetsu yet?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> wtf why does Europe get it first? Goddamit.... I want to play the game already. Hey any gameplay of Suigetsu yet?



I saw somewhere a Suigetsu Vs Kisame, I'm not sure though.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]

Video showing a lot of the awakening, the best one is saved for last.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> No. It's been stated they are satisfied with what they put in. No DLC characters this time around. They'll be saved for Storm 3 I guess.



man thats pretty sad , I really wanted to use imba attacks with Danzou, use Samurai and the Mizukage Mei. Goddamit... And another game wont be out like in 2 or maybe 3 years. Do you think that they would do something if people asks for it a lot?


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> man thats pretty sad , I really wanted to use imba attacks with Danzou, use Samurai and the Mizukage Mei. Goddamit... And another game wont be out like in 2 or maybe 3 years. Do you think that they would do something if people asks for it a lot?


I doubt it. It's possible they'll change there minds in the future and add DLC, but they were clear when they said they won't do it. So I won't get my hopes up. Best we wait for Storm 3 in a year or two. Don't be too sad though, I mean they did work hard on this one, and it's a huge jump from the first game. I appreciate the work they put into this.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 9, 2010)

i dont see why they dont just release it everywhere on the same day. the waiting is terrible.


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> i dont see why they dont just release it everywhere on the same day. the waiting is terrible.


Tell me about it. It bugs me some people are playing 
it as we speak, while I have to wait until the 19th.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

NU-KazeKage said:


> i dont see why they dont just release it everywhere on the same day. the waiting is terrible.



My friend is gonna get it tomorrow... Pirate edition! Thats how he got Super street fighter 4 two weeks before its release and Bioshock 2 like half a week before its release xP. hahahahha.

Asuma: Well yeah I guess it cant be helped  well At least Suigetsu is in there so I cant really complain.
Btw why is only Europe getting the Collectors edition?


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Minato is in the game. No DLS or limited edition attached. You just have to unlock him via obtaining a certain amount of points in Story Mode (?)



"Beating the Main Scenario
------------------
A New Face

Even after you beat the main scenario, other events, like cursed doll retrieval, lie in wait. Finish these, and you may open up a story featuring a certain person... if you got the time, he'll bring the rhymes, yo!"

I just finished the story and got that message. RUSHING TO FINISH THE SIDE-MISSIONS.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool, Kakashi has the Lightning Beast thing.


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anyone want me to upload some gameplay? I have all the tools.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> Does anyone want me to upload some gameplay? I have all the tools.



doooo eeeeeet. I personally want to see some Suigetsu gameplay if you have him unlocked.


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Want me to record a certain mission or is it just some versus gameplay?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> Want me to record a certain mission or is it just some versus gameplay?



Just versus gameplay for me. Don't really want to get spoiled with the story mode much.


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Ah right, match specifications?

Characters? Location?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

^ Hidan Gameplay please.


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll just take a few I guess lol.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> Want me to record a certain mission or is it just some versus gameplay?



Some Sasori gameplay please


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

1. Suigetsu
2. Hidan
3. Sasori

Any others?


----------



## Shay (Oct 9, 2010)

Tobi vs. Kakuzu please.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Kabuto too please. 
What does Pain's Awakening do? just more damage?


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, just more damage.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> 1. Suigetsu
> 2. Hidan
> 3. Sasori
> 
> Any others?



Well I would just like to see how the assists work with suigetsu like Kisame or Sasuke. Also did Anko made it into the cut?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> Yeah, just more damage.



ah, alright.


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Although I saw her outside a shop, she's not been put into character select sadly. Not even as an assist fighter.

Right, can't find my Xbox 360 cables.. I've been using an HDMI cable for a long time. Give me a little while guys!


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 9, 2010)

hmm.. Perhaps also some Konan gameplay?


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Found every cable - including my SNES and dreamcast ones - but have yet to come across the Xbox ones. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 9, 2010)

Put up a nice team 8 battle plz. (Hinata with Shino and Kiba as support).

And preform a team ougi if possible.

And a Kiba battle with his ougi.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 9, 2010)

Please put up some tenten gameplay and show more of her moves and what she can do. Thanks a million.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 9, 2010)

I have never played this series before but I just preordered it yesterday. Are awakenings as gamebreaking as the videos make them out to be. It seems whoever gets damaged first to that point wins.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm kinda disappointed that there are no jutsu clashes...(correct me if i'm wrong, i just haven't seen a single one yet) It was a feature that made the last game really intense 

oh and Konan gameplay as she is my first decided main  idc against who


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 9, 2010)

Hokage Naruto's outfit is awesome.

Any news on those secret characters?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 9, 2010)

More than disappointed about the lack of jutsus forevery character. In the first game every time we choose a support we had at least two options: a jutsu and a combo move. Many characters had at least two jutsus and a combo move as support.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's the same way. Was it said that they don't have combos now?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 9, 2010)

Wormo: think many stores are saying there is a delay in shipping so we will probably get the game on 15th as well. Will still continue to hound them for any earlier release but friday seems to be a good bet


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> Does anyone want me to upload some gameplay? I have all the tools.



If naruto goes to mt myoboku in story mode. Show it please


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't overwhelm the poor guy, geez.


----------



## Ninjah (Oct 9, 2010)

Have they changed the camera in free roaming? If so they f*cked up big time, since one of the best things about NUNS1 was exploring the town.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 9, 2010)

Not being able to start as the characters awakening makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 9, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hokage Naruto's outfit is awesome.
> 
> Any news on those secret characters?



Part 1 Naruto & Sasuke


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ninjah said:


> Have they changed the camera in free roaming? If so they f*cked up big time, since one of the best things about NUNS1 was exploring the town.



Be ready for disappointment.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 9, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> Not being able to start as the characters awakening makes me a sad panda.



Yeah i agree that does suck, its double suckage for me because i wont be able to buy this until Dec, O well guess i will keep playing the Naruto Mugen.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Just preordered it for my 360, now let the wait for arrival begin. BTW does every char have an atlernate costume?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Just preordered it for my 360, now let the wait for arrival begin. BTW does every char have an atlernate costume?



Nope, so far it only seems that some do.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Does Suigetsu have alternate? like wearing the akatsuki cloack? Also they better give us some gamer pics and stuff. Is this game out in Europe already or how did you obtained it?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Does Suigetsu have alternate? like wearing the akatsuki cloack? Also they better give us some gamer pics and stuff. Is this game out in Europe already or how did you obtained it?



No he doesn't
and No some stores just accidentally sold it early

EDIT: Dat Lars



you know...after seeing his move set, i actually don't hate him being there so much, he seems to fit in relatively well. Kisame's new moveset is also pretty cool


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2010)

Lol, Lars pulled out his Cellphone at the end.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok, he one of my secondaries for sure now, his winning saying won me over.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 9, 2010)

Purge said:


> 1. Suigetsu
> 2. Hidan
> 3. Sasori
> 
> Any others?




FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, ENGLISH KILLER BEE


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Lars pulled out his Cellphone at the end.



Gatling guns, Cellphones

Lars must be from the future


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 9, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, ENGLISH KILLER BEE



Minato as well, Please and thank you!


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Ok, he one of my secondaries for sure now, his winning saying won me over.



i know! its like he cares! he really cares!!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 10, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Wormo: think many stores are saying there is a delay in shipping so we will probably get the game on 15th as well. Will still continue to hound them for any earlier release but friday seems to be a good bet



Alright, thanks. Not too bad, I'd say. 




Anyway, what exactly is Jiraiya's Ougi? I haven't seen him around.


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Alright, thanks. Not too bad, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't his ougi the giant rasengan he used on Pain?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 10, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Part 1 Naruto & Sasuke



So wait, there are 3 versions of Naruto and Sasuke? Wow, and here I was getting worried that Pein's bodies would waste spots.


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> So wait, there are 3 versions of Naruto and Sasuke? Wow, and here I was getting worried that Pein's bodies would waste spots.


I would have preferred that over several Naruto's & Sasuke's honestly.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Isn't his ougi the giant rasengan he used on Pain?



I figure it ought to be, but I haven't seen it at all.


----------



## thelog11 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hokage Naruto vs Minato! [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHN6aRz2z0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2010)

Only one can wear the Gar Coat!


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 10, 2010)

I got a raging fan boner when I saw Itachi's awakening.

Absurd attack range, absurd attack power and Amaterasu follows the enemy around=me a happy bunny.

Also, I need to see more of Bee's Awakening >.<


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Online is going to drive me crazy with all the 
Itachi's, Sasuke's, Minato's, and Naruto's.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Online is going to drive me crazy with all the
> Itachi's, Sasuke's, Minato's, and Naruto's.



Same here. I like every single one of them but I doubt I'll be using them much online to avoid mirror match after mirror match.

I wish I could use Sandaime.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Online is going to drive me crazy with all the
> Itachi's, Sasuke's, Minato's, and Naruto's.



I'll be the only Lars online.


----------



## Ninjah (Oct 10, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Be ready for disappointment.





Watched a couple of free roaming vids on YT, awful, awful stuff. Not sure I will buy the game now.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 10, 2010)

what's so wrong with the roaming? Is it the same as last game?

either way, I won't let something like that blind me from buying this shit.

I'm gonna be Neji, Hinata or Tsunade online


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

I think I may end up using Hidan a lot. All who don't support Lord Jashin will be destroyed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2010)

I like better the adventure mode in nuns2 than in nuns1. just hanging around in Konoha was boring IMO.



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Online is going to drive me crazy with all the
> Itachi's, Sasuke's, Minato's, and Naruto's.



And Hidan's   !


----------



## willtheshadow (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG, I hope someone can confirm that what i just read is not true. I've been told that clashes were taken out of the game as well as awakening ougis? Has anyone seen any gameplay that proves otherwise? Please say it isnt so.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 10, 2010)

I watched Sanet play Tenten against Deidara on Super Hard Mode and was surprised she was able to hold her own against him. Even though she lost due to time running out, she didn't get owned and it was really a pretty close match despite Deidara having so many advantages at his disposal. Guess some characters really need more time and effort in learning how to use more effectively this time round, compared to Storm 1.

Still awaiting the promise of Customisation Jutsus to come true


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 10, 2010)

You know.. alot of people already got the game and we STILL don't have ANY kind of proof to the existence of the 2 remaining secret characters.. which is weird and leads me to believe that there aren't any.

Maybe CC2 meant 44 characters as in 2 more new costumes? (Hokage Naruto..)


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Maybe CC2 meant 44 characters as in 2 more new costumes? (Hokage Naruto..)



Seems likely at this point.


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

I just unlocked Killer Bee at 470,000 SP points. YO!

EDIT:

Also, Jiraya's Ougi is the giant rasengan he used on Pein.


----------



## Kyou (Oct 10, 2010)

Hm, since some people have the game, don't suppose you can list the credits?

I'm interested in the English cast for Killer Bee more then anything since it's one of the few been announced.

Eh, another 4 days till it releases in Australia. Eghgghghghg, I'm hanging to play!


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm playing the Killer Bee fight right now.. Best boss fight.. ever. I'll get the credits up for you after it.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 10, 2010)

I won't be able to get this until November. It was this or FIFA 11, and now I'm regretting the move to get FIFA.

Anyway, so far everything looks good. I just don't understand, what is Naruto's awakening? And what is Sage Mode Naruto's awakening? And for Sasuke, is Kirin his ultimate jutsu in the Hebi costume?


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

> Characters I've unlocked:
> Naruto - Wind Style: Rasen Shuriken
> Naruto - Nine-tailed Rasengan
> Sakura
> ...



Naruto's regular awakening is 4 tails.
Sasuke's ultimate jutsu in his hebi costume is Kirin.
Naruto's sage awakening is 6 tails.

Grr.. Missing one of tonton's pearls.

EDIT:

I just unlocked the Hokage Naruto Costume.. I'm at:
716,800 RYO
565960 SP
Play Time 20:20:13
I just worshipped the Budha statue inside Fukasaku's house.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Purge.

What is Pain's awakening by the way? And when Taka Sasuke awakens his Mangekyou Sharingan, what is his jutsu? Amaterasu?


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Pain's awakening is just a power-up, nothing special and you're right about Taka Sasuke's jutsu, it's Amaterasu.


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 10, 2010)

I have no PS3.
I have no Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
I am left to only watching


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2010)

世界に痛みを said:


> I have no PS3.
> I have no Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
> I am left to only watching



You have a 360 ?


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 10, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You have a 360 ?



I have a PS2 only
And a 5 year old PC.
Enough?


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Perfect specifications. 

EDIT:

I just unlocked Minato as a playable character at 580,000 storm-points.


----------



## Volture (Oct 10, 2010)

The release here in Europe couldn't be more perfect lol. We have a week long holiday at the same day UNS2 comes out .


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, we're pretty lucky ahahaha.

You unlock Lars Alexanderson from TEKKEN 6 at 600,000 SP points. All characters unlocked.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 10, 2010)

世界に痛みを said:


> I have a PS2 only
> And a 5 year old PC.
> Enough?



No unfortunately 
You need a PS3 or a 360 my friend.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 10, 2010)

So how are these secret characters unlocked?


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

There's an achievement for getting 999,999 SP.. That could take a while.

[Naruto (WS: Rasen Shuriken)]
[Naruto (Nine-tailed Rasengan)]

Reached 620,000 Storm Points!
Support type unlocked!

It's all cool unlocks from here.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope there's an unlock for playable Awakenings.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 10, 2010)

So you unlock things by getting Storm Points in fights?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 10, 2010)

Meaning jutsu stuff from now???? Oh man cool!!!!!!


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> So you unlock things by getting Storm Points in fights?



Yeah, pretty much. You get Storm Points from doing pretty much everything, such as playing online or completing missions.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 10, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So how are these secret characters unlocked?



I think like some have said its more likely that the two secret "characters" might be just costumes for characters(like Naruto's Hokage outfit). I hope not though!

Also Purge how is online if youve played it yet? Also have some more questions.

1. Can you buy jutsu's or items like in storm 1? Also can you make new weapons like in storm 1?

2. Online, can you pick the items you would like to use in battle or is it fixed?

3. Rating for the game? and please rate the story mode out of 10 too please.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> Yeah, pretty much. You get Storm Points from doing pretty much everything, such as playing online or completing missions.


That doesn't sound so bad. Which version did you get? Did you try online yet? (I know not many people have it) If so how is it? How long is the story mode?


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> That doesn't sound so bad. Which version did you get? Did you try online yet? (I know not many people have it) If so how is it? How long is the story mode?



I got the 360 version sent to be my Namco. I've tried online.. but there was nobody online so I had to retreat back to the story. I finished the story at 15 hours, but I didn't collect anything or do any side-missions. I'm sitting on 21 hours at the moment after just finishing the 8-tails fight and collecting all sorts. Still trials and stuff to do so it should last you a good bit.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> I got the 360 version sent to be my Namco. I've tried online.. but there was nobody online so I had to retreat back to the story. I finished the story at 15 hours, but I didn't collect anything or do any side-missions. I'm sitting on 21 hours at the moment after just finishing the 8-tails fight and collecting all sorts. Still trials and stuff to do so it should last you a good bit.


So If I go for the platinum It'll probably take me longer... That's good cuz I like long games.Have you uploaded any videos yet?  Thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 10, 2010)

Blatman said:


> I think like some have said its more likely that the two secret "characters" might be just costumes for characters(like Naruto's Hokage outfit). I hope not though!
> 
> Also Purge how is online if youve played it yet? Also have some more questions.
> 
> ...



Also Gameplay Vids involving Tobi,any Naruto,Kakashi and Pain would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Nah, I can't find the component cables for my Xbox. I've been using the HDMI one for so long and it's really difficult.

It's fine, I've been getting message sent to my Xbox non-stop.  If you have anymore, just ask away.

@Blatman - Later on tonight I'm going to write out a full review. I'll send you a message when I post it.


----------



## Libax (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Purge I was wondering how different awakenings fighting eachother works out.
Example, The puppet thing kakuzu rides on and Itachis susanoo


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmm, not quite sure.. I'd have to check. Whenever I go up against Itachi's Susano though, I just run as fast as I can to the other-side of the battle-field. It's pretty fucking awesome but it doesn't last as long as other awakenings.

Also note I didn't see Zetsu once through the entire game.


----------



## Libax (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> Hmm, not quite sure.. I'd have to check. Whenever I go up against Itachi's Susano though, I just run as fast as I can to the other-side of the battle-field. It's pretty fucking awesome but it doesn't last as long as other awakenings.
> 
> Also note I didn't see Zetsu once through the entire game.



Oh ok 
Have you seen Minatos awakening and what does it do? I have a feeling that it's Hirashin. If it is, does he throw kunais and teleport or whut?


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, after I unlocked the character I checked it out. It's basically a power-up, he does a little stance and nothing happens but quite a few of the characters do that. Instead of sprinting towards the opponent, you can teleport right behind him. 

His ultimate jutsu is he performs a giant rasengan and fires the opponent into the air. He throws a kunai beside it and teleports to fire a rasengan into.. the other side of the opponent.


----------



## Libax (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh ok, does he get a new moveset or no?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> Hmm, not quite sure.. I'd have to check. Whenever I go up against Itachi's Susano though, I just run as fast as I can to the other-side of the battle-field. It's pretty fucking awesome but it doesn't last as long as other awakenings.
> 
> Also note I didn't see Zetsu once through the entire game.


I bet he'll be in the next game since we've learned it's true purpose. They''l be showing more of him now.


Purge said:


> Yeah, after I unlocked the character I checked it out. It's basically a power-up, he does a little stance and nothing happens but quite a few of the characters do that. Instead of sprinting towards the opponent, you can teleport right behind him.
> 
> His ultimate jutsu is he performs a giant rasengan and fires the opponent into the air. He throws a kunai beside it and teleports to fire a rasengan into.. the other side of the opponent.


Minato sounds awesome. He'll be one of my main characters.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge, In your opinion, who has the best awakening?  And who is the best character?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

willtheshadow said:


> OMG, I hope someone can confirm that what i just read is not true. I've been told that clashes were taken out of the game as well as awakening ougis? Has anyone seen any gameplay that proves otherwise? Please say it isnt so.



I've been asking the same thing about the jutsus for a while and no one answers. So far i would guess thats true.

As for awakening Ougis, they are gone from what we know but the awakenings we have are MUCH stronger and tend to make up for the fact.


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been using Lars Alexander since I unlocked him, I think he's a great character. I kind of expected him to be gimmicky and just in the game so rake in a few Tekken fans or whatever, but I can tell you that he can go toe-to-toe with any other character. 

Awakening? Well.. I'd have to go with Naruto or Sage Naruto for the 4TK and 6TK transformations, but if I couldn't chose Naruto then I'd go with Akatsuki Sasuke. His Chidori get's replaced by Amaterasu.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> I've been using Lars Alexander since I unlocked him, I think he's a great character. I kind of expected him to be gimmicky and just in the game so rake in a few Tekken fans or whatever, but I can tell you that he can go toe-to-toe with any other character.
> 
> Awakening? Well.. I'd have to go with Naruto or Sage Naruto for the 4TK and 6TK transformations, but if I couldn't chose Naruto then I'd go with Akatsuki Sasuke. His Chidori get's replaced by Amaterasu.



Okay, thanks for the info


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 10, 2010)

How effective is the chakra drain ability Hinata's and Neji's awakening have?


----------



## Volture (Oct 10, 2010)

I think I'll main either Itachi or Kirin Sasuke (Taka?)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> How effective is the chakra drain ability Hinata's and Neji's awakening have?



Didn't saw Neji, but Awakaned Hinata destroy your chakra bar with less than 10 hits.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 10, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Didn't saw Neji, but Awakaned Hinata destroy your chakra bar with less than 10 hits.



So with one combo you're basically fucked.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> So with one combo you're basically fucked.



Well, you'd better KNJ before Hinata fucks you.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 10, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well, you'd better KNJ before Hinata fucks you.



But her jutsu does a crap ton of hits right?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey what about kabuto? can you play as the possesed one with joker features? xP, he was awesome in the psp games.

Also how did you manage Namco to send you a copy? r u retailer or sumethin? Or did u got the Pirate ver? YHarghhh.


----------



## valerian (Oct 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> But her jutsu does a crap ton of hits right?



[YOUTUBE]GP6StGXLm-M[/YOUTUBE]

2:18


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 10, 2010)

the justu doesn't even need to touch and it still adds to the combo for some reason.


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 10, 2010)

Cheap basterds


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> Pain's awakening is just a power-up, nothing special and you're right about Taka Sasuke's jutsu, it's Amaterasu.



From what you've seen, is Killer Bee's awakening as haxed as people say? And have you tried online?


----------



## Killer S (Oct 10, 2010)

killer b's awakening is the huge 8 tailed beast, just like itachi's awakening which is susanoo, there slow but very powerful


----------



## megaman10 (Oct 10, 2010)

The game looks really awesome. I love watching the trailers.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 10, 2010)

Man...all this info is making the wait even harder, but I will perservere!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dude, Sasori's Awakening ! O_O
He removes his cloak and goes 100 Puppets on your ass !

If you block a whole string without KNJ, you're stunned !

Haxx !


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Sasori's looking pretty awesome.


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 10, 2010)

I think I'll wait for reviews even though it looks freaking awesome. The first game was a damn chore to play.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2010)

12/25/10 Best day of 2010!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dude, Sasori's Awakening ! O_O
> He removes his cloak and goes 100 Puppets on your ass !
> 
> If you block a whole string without KNJ, you're stunned !
> ...



Where is the Sasori gameplay?


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2010)

Does someone possess a video of Sasori's awakening?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 10, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

WE ARE IN BUSINESS! 

As I'm a busy man, I'll take all requests following this post.  I'll get Sasori's first.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Put up a nice team 8 battle plz. (Hinata with Shino and Kiba as support).
> 
> And preform a team ougi if possible.
> 
> And a Kiba battle with his ougi.



Again my request.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> WE ARE IN BUSINESS!
> 
> As I'm a busy man, I'll take all requests following this post.  I'll get Sasori's first.



Hidan Please.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> WE ARE IN BUSINESS!
> 
> As I'm a busy man, I'll take all requests following this post.  I'll get Sasori's first.



I would love a team battle consisting of Konan with Gaara (defensive) and Taka Sasuke (offensive) as support 

Its my first planned battle formation and i would like to see it in motion!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2010)

Looking foward, it looks good


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't wait to take out your Hidan's with my Asuma. :ho

Revenge time.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't wait to take out ur everythangs with ma Tenten and Hinata.


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay, Hinata Hyuga and the rest of her team gameplay is coming up shortly. It just takes YouTube forever to upload these things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2010)

from what i hear, sasori could be the mains' slayer.. 

maybe a step up from hinata and ino from past games..


----------



## Blatman (Oct 10, 2010)

Tobi Vids would be very nice dude! Also can anyone confirm that When Tobi's awakened he can deflect jutsu?(im sure ive seen him do it in vids.)


----------



## Shinobi66 (Oct 10, 2010)

How about some Tsunade gameplay? I haven't seen any of her. I wonder if her whole moveset is based on her super strength (no slugs, medical jutsu, etc) like in Storm 1.


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

fThis may take a while. I'll get them all done, just give me some time. It takes like.. twenty minutes for a 3 minute video.

Hidan footage done.

Konan with Tara Sasuke and Gaara footage done.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 10, 2010)

Good example of how Hinata's awakening can save the day.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWzaPV7F7DU&playnext=1&videos=P8dfCjIgy9E&feature=mfu_in_order[/YOUTUBE]

@ Purge: Can you send URL's of you video's?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Good example of how Hinata's awakening can save the day.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWzaPV7F7DU&playnext=1&videos=P8dfCjIgy9E&feature=mfu_in_order[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> @ Purge: Can you send URL's of you video's?



kewl fight!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Good example of how Hinata's awakening can save the day.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWzaPV7F7DU&playnext=1&videos=P8dfCjIgy9E&feature=mfu_in_order[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> @ Purge: Can you send URL's of you video's?



Dammit ! Hinata can really destroy your chakra bar in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 10, 2010)

I was seriously wishing that there were mulitple ultimate jutsus in this game. It would of been swell for a character like Naruto to have a few. One could be an unperfected Rasenshuriken (that gives him damage but is way stronger than the other jutsu) and the other could be a Rasengan variant.

Oh well.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 10, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> I was seriously wishing that there were mulitple ultimate jutsus in this game. It would of been swell for a character like Naruto to have a few. One could be an unperfected Rasenshuriken (that gives him damage but is way stronger than the other jutsu) and the other could be a Rasengan variant.
> 
> Oh well.



Dude, different Naruto's have different Ougi's in the game and one of them has the unperfected RasenShuriken.


----------



## Shinobi66 (Oct 10, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Dude, different Naruto's have different Ougi's in the game and one of them has the unperfected RasenShuriken.



Yeah and the other has a Rasengan variant. His wishes have been granted lol.


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

It takes 25 minutes to compress 8GB of footage into 80MB. *Whistles*

and a further 50 minutes to upload it to YouTube.


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Dude, different Naruto's have different Ougi's in the game and one of them has the unperfected RasenShuriken.



Different Naruto's are different, your argument is invalid.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 10, 2010)

Sasori confirmed for best awakening.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 10, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Sasori confirmed for best awakening.



I don't know it looks really slow.


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2010)

From the looks of it, just one attack will force the opponent to perform a substitution or risk giving up a free hit.


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry, YouTube is a complete dick.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BfN2VyrVpo[/YOUTUBE]


Hope that's what you were after.


----------



## Litho (Oct 10, 2010)

Does Kabuto go 'posessed' in awakening? 

I said from the beginning Sasori would be one of my mains, I couldn't wait to play as him when Storm 1 came out even. 
Don't know if he'll be my actual main though, i'd have to test them all out.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 10, 2010)

Where can i see Sasori's awakening?


----------



## Kyou (Oct 10, 2010)

Gah. Seeing the gameplay shits me, I wanna play it. 

Did you end up finding out Killer Bee's voice?

Wish games stores would sell it early, psh. Shoulda tried to get a job there back when was in school, make mates with all the people working there, would have been set for life.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 10, 2010)

wait, what the fuck?

So there really ISN'T any before-fight lines?

or is it just optional to turn off?

how in the world did they forget the most essential and yet simple trait in about every fighting game?


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, more videos - give me more.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> Sorry, YouTube is a complete dick.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BfN2VyrVpo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Cool fight.

To bad there's no team ougi though.

I do have seen how you can get it fast, the green support bar always fills up when your support's attacks hit.

Fill it up twice and you should be able to use it like a oug, you know it right when your aura is red.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> Sorry, YouTube is a complete dick.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BfN2VyrVpo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



another cool fight!!! I want to Suigetsu or Juugo.


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2010)

Massive Ougi video request - yes, please do it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I don't know it looks really slow.



One attack from him breaks your block.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 10, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> wait, what the fuck?
> 
> So there really ISN'T any before-fight lines?
> 
> ...



They've cut so much stuff from this game that should be there, and I'm starting to question whether I'll like it or not.


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Ahahaha I feel bad for not noticing the starting lines.. At least there are finishing lines. I suppose.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 10, 2010)

H Purge can you show some Tenten (maybe Team Gai) against Sai (with Naruto and Sakura)? thanks a lot


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 10, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> They've cut so much stuff from this game that should be there, and I'm starting to question whether I'll like it or not.



They really did tell the truth when they said they listened to the fans.

but my question is, what dumb fan would ask to cancel out the starting lines?

I mean, there should atleast be an option.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 10, 2010)

Hinata is COOL


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> wait, what the fuck?
> 
> So there really ISN'T any before-fight lines?
> 
> ...



Not sure, but it seems CC2 really rushed this game.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 10, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Can't wait to take out ur everythangs with ma Tenten and Hinata.



Truth! Can't wait to play them too!


----------



## Bloo (Oct 10, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> They really did tell the truth when they said they listened to the fans.
> 
> but my question is, what dumb fan would ask to cancel out the starting lines?
> 
> I mean, there should atleast be an option.



Heres what they unnecessarily gotten rid of:

Starting Lines
Jutsu Clashes
Power Melee Strikes
3 Healthbars
No Wall Fights

I don't see why they made these changes.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 10, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Heres what they unnecessarily gotten rid of:
> 
> Starting Lines
> Jutsu Clashes
> ...



damn, I also miss Jutsu Clashes as well

fuck, I hate feeling conflicted

that's why I'm keeping my UNS1 to compare the two accurately.

Aw well. I'm so very disappointed.


----------



## Appletart (Oct 10, 2010)

So will this game be balanced?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 10, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> damn, I also miss Jutsu Clashes as well
> 
> fuck, I hate feeling conflicted
> 
> ...



From the look of it, the only thing UNS2 has over the first one is the ability to not have to have supports, and wider character and stage selection.


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice game. Is there a vid where Pain does Chibaku Tensei / Cho Shinra Tensei / Bansho Tennin?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 10, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> Very nice game. Is there a vid where Pain does Chibaku Tensei / Cho Shinra Tensei / Bansho Tennin?


Nope, I don't think you can do them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Appletart said:


> So will this game be balanced?



Can't tell at this point, I just hope there isn't something blatantly gamebreaking like Itachi was in NUNS1.


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 10, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Nope, I don't think you can do them.



Who shall i stab with a rod at inappropriate places


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 10, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> From the look of it, the only thing UNS2 has over the first one is the ability to not have to have supports, and wider character and stage selection.



Not that all that great alll.

Especially since the supporting characters only have one set of jutsus


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Heres what they unnecessarily gotten rid of:
> 
> Starting Lines
> Jutsu Clashes
> ...



It's also one Jutsu per character ya?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 10, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Not that all that great alll.
> 
> Especially since the supporting characters only have one set of jutsus





Sephiroth said:


> It's also one Jutsu per character ya?



Damn I feel like I'm going to be disappointed when I get the game


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Heres what they unnecessarily gotten rid of:
> 
> Starting Lines
> Jutsu Clashes
> ...



that sucks...i wasn't aware that the power strikes and wall fights had been removed...really...really stupid.
Probably cuz dumb button mashers got butthurt when they paniced when trying to land an ougi or jutsu and held circle too long resulting in the power strike removal. Wall fighting...that was...why would you...I mean...I don't even...


----------



## Litho (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not really gonna miss the wall fights. 

Also, I heard through the grape vine that you get the intro lines only if you select support chars? Or are there never any?

The new good stuff still massively overshadows the getting rid of some good stuff, but it still sucks there are no clashes or intro lines...


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It's also one Jutsu per character ya?


W-what? 1 jutsu per char?!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

This is just like the jump between Narutimate Hero 3 and Accel, NH3 had so many cool features.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Heres what they unnecessarily gotten rid of:
> 
> Starting Lines
> Jutsu Clashes
> ...



There were glitches with the power punch, and the health is the same amount just put into 2 bars.


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Why do I feel like I'm the only one who will still 
fully enjoy this game, despite the changes?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Why do I feel like I'm the only one who will still
> fully enjoy this game, despite the changes?



I'm with you.


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

I mean...I'm a little bummed about some of the changes, but the overall game still looks like a lot of fun. Some changes / removals won't push me away from the game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I mean...I'm a little bummed about some of the changes, but the overall game still looks like a lot of fun. Some changes / removals won't push me away from the game.



+1. The only gripe I really have about this game is not being able to play awakened forms from the start.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2010)

didn't UNS1 had 1 jutsu per char? 

or this time, they aren't even customizable?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 10, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> +1. The only gripe I really have about this game is not being able to play awakened forms from the start.


Damn I forgot about that.  Like I understand banning it online, but it was a fun feature when you were playing the computer.

I'm still going to get it, just I'm nervous it'll be as fun as the first one.

*Also who is getting this on the XBOX 360?*


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

i can look past the majority of it with JUST the new characters. I love love alot of the characters, I have alot of favorites and most came with the time skip so it'll still be plenty good enough. Then add the amazing stages...im still stoked. 

Only thing that is REALLY horrible to me is no clashes. I'd say the one jutsu thing sucks, but don't most characters have enhancements? Ie: Sasuke Fire Ball --> Dragon Fire Ball? Kakashi raikiri --> Running beast style thing? ect...

Its not alot but thats actually at least two variations of jutsu per fight which we didn't get last time. Plus i dig this new support stuff. I was on board to have an option to turn um off. But the support offers you a crap load of strategical combos that let you just arse rape your friends. Go play storm1 right now and pick you favorite person with Itachi (fireball) and Kidomaru for support. Get um running hit um with kid to web um and use Itachi to blow their defenseless asses away

Don't get me wrong this game might have some setbacks but is still miles ahead of the old one from what we've seen (imo) anyone who thinks otherwise needs to go find that Itachi vs Bee battle where they both pop their awakenings for a few seconds and duke it out 10 times there normal sizes


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> didn't UNS1 had 1 jutsu per char?
> 
> or this time, they aren't even customizable?



1 jutsu as in they aren't customizable.

They could of just copy pasted all Kakashi's 5 Jutsu from UNS1.


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

I can't say I'm going to miss clashes myself honestly. I barely did those in the last game, and it was rare for me and the computer / friend to pull them out at the same time. Can't really miss something I never used much.  The one thing that bugs me though, is that there are no battle intro's at the start of each fight.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 10, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> +1. The only gripe I really have about this game is not being able to play awakened forms from the start.



Yea, i do agree that this pisses me off a little.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

That one is for the sake of balance online, so it's understandable.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 10, 2010)

I rarely ever connected on those clashes whenever I played, computer _and_ against friends, so that doesn't really bother me. Never cared for Wall fights either. The good in this game far outweighs the bad stuff, I _really_ just wanted to be able to play SM Jiraiya from the Get-go...


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I can't say I'm going to miss clashes myself honestly. I barely did those in the last game, and it was rare for me and the computer / friend to pull them out at the same time. Can't really miss something I never used much.  The one thing that bugs me though, is that there are no battle intro's at the start of each fight.



hmmm come to think of it who needs them anyways! 

im not really concerned about the opening lines.
never was a big fan of starting awakened either, i liked the hype from turning in mid battle and attempting to turn the tides

so with these revalations i do believe i have no major problems at all with the changes


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> I rarely ever connected on those clashes whenever I played, computer _and_ against friends, so that doesn't really bother me. Never cared for Wall fights either. The good in this game far outweighs the bad stuff, I _really_ just wanted to be able to play SM Jiraiya from the Get-go...


Maybe you can. Has it been confirmed that NO awakenings can be used from the start, or only certain ones?


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> hmmm come to think of it who needs them anyways!
> 
> im not really concerned about the opening lines.
> never was a big fan of starting awakened either, i liked the hype from turning in mid battle and attempting to turn the tides
> ...


What characters are you interested in so far? For me, Asuma, Sasori, Juugo, and Konan look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> That one is for the sake of balance online, so it's understandable.



I understand that. CC2 as do I feel that Susano'o Itachi or Hachibi mode, etc definitely destroys the balance of the game. But if they allowed Gaited Lee/Gai in the first game, I don't see why they can't do the same for some of the characters in this game. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Maybe you can. Has it been confirmed that NO awakenings can be used from the start, or only certain ones?



Well so far, everyone from most of the UNS2 discussions I read throughout online believes we can't. Still got my fingers crossed but I'm losing hope.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> What characters are you interested in so far? For me, Asuma, Sasori, Juugo, and Konan look like a lot of fun.



Konan for sure I've liked her since her epic panel with pain talking to madara (the first time we saw her and pain). Bee looks sick for sure. I was thinking Asuma too  his awakening is the cats pajamas. All the uchiha in every form but i wont touch them online...no Uzamakis or sages either cuz of the frequency they're going to appear at. I thought I'd like Juugo but so far he's kinda meh. Sakura was one of my favorites in NA2 so i'll give her a go as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm hoping Asuma can still do his awesome boxer jabs from Accel 2.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm hoping Asuma can still do his awesome boxer jabs from Accel 2.



I thought i saw a clip of him doin that, i hope he has it too

speaking of which i pluged in the ps2 the other day and played for a bit. I forgot all about that filler Katon + Fuuton ougi Asuma got...freakin awesome.  and the game is such a huge change lol i appreciate how smooth everything looks in the strom games more now after revisiting the ps2 again


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 10, 2010)

Does Asuma have his Burning Ash Accumulation, Thousand Armed Embrace, or Verdant Mountain's Violent Wind? Yes I know the last two are anime-only, but the Ultimate games have drawn alot from the anime.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 10, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> I thought i saw a clip of him doin that, i hope he has it too
> 
> speaking of which i pluged in the ps2 the other day and played for a bit. I forgot all about that filler Katon + Fuuton ougi Asuma got...freakin awesome.  and the game is such a huge change lol i appreciate how smooth everything looks in the strom games more now after revisiting the ps2 again


I never liked the Narutotimate Series, I'm surprised it was such a big hit. But the the one Naruto fighting game i hated more than Narutotimate was Rise of Ninja.


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Does Asuma have his Burning Ash Accumulation, Thousand Armed Embrace, or Verdant Mountain's Violent Wind? Yes I know the last two are anime-only, but the Ultimate games have drawn alot from the anime.


He has his Burning Ash jutsu, yes. He's been shown using it in quite a few videos.  But no to the other two moves.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

His ash jutsu is really nice too.
correct me if im wrong but it looks like Ino's memorial sending jutsu from storm 1 where the cloud will stay for awhile and detonate when someone steps into it


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> Konan for sure I've liked her since her epic panel with pain talking to madara (the first time we saw her and pain). Bee looks sick for sure. I was thinking Asuma too  his awakening is the cats pajamas. All the uchiha in every form but i wont touch them online...no Uzamakis or sages either cuz of the frequency they're going to appear at. I thought I'd like Juugo but so far he's kinda meh. Sakura was one of my favorites in NA2 so i'll give her a go as well


Yeah, I'm going to avoid those characters also.


Sephiroth said:


> I'm hoping Asuma can still do his awesome boxer jabs from Accel 2.


He does. I saw it in a video recently. Looks pretty sick. 


Schecterwolf said:


> I thought i saw a clip of him doin that, i hope he has it too
> 
> speaking of which i pluged in the ps2 the other day and played for a bit. I forgot all about that filler Katon + Fuuton ougi Asuma got...freakin awesome.  and the game is such a huge change lol i appreciate how smooth everything looks in the strom games more now after revisiting the ps2 again


Oh I LOVE that attack. It's too bad he didn't do anything like that in cannon.  Poor Asuma. Kishi should have treated him better. He was a bad ass muthafucka'. 


Schecterwolf said:


> His ash jutsu is really nice too.
> correct me if im wrong but it looks like Ino's memorial sending jutsu from storm 1 where the cloud will stay for awhile and detonate when someone steps into it


It looks like that. I think they handled that technique nicely in this game. I was worried how it would work.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 10, 2010)

Even though Taka Sasuke is going to show up every other fight online, I can't help but pick him too after seeing videos of him.  I'll be playing a lot of Deidara as well.


----------



## valerian (Oct 10, 2010)

Any vids of Juugo?


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any vids of Juugo?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYX6w6NlTUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Oct 10, 2010)

He looks pretty awesome. 

I'm disappointed that Hidan and Kakuzu don't have their full akatsuki cloaks


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 10, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Heres what they unnecessarily gotten rid of:
> 
> Starting Lines
> Jutsu Clashes
> ...



I really don't see why people are so bent out of shape about the intros being taken out.  Yeah, they're nice sometimes but I skip past them 90% of the time.  Definitely not a deal breaker on a game like this.  

Jutsu clashes and power strikes will be missed.  However, I didn't like the way power strikes were in the first game.  Maybe it was just me but I would always accidentally do them when I tried to do the regular >o move, so they kind of irritated me sometimes.  They were cool when executed properly though.  

It seems like the damage per hit is a little less this time, so I don't think having 2 health bars makes the match any shorter.  They should let you customize this though, and be able to choose 1-5 bars.  

I hated wall fighting in the first, so I'm fine with it being out.  If they could smoothly implement it where you could just jump up there anytime, or on trees or other structures, then I'd love it.  But as it was in the first game, I'd rather it be gone.

So really the only of these I'm upset about is lack of jutsu clash, but still not bad enough to make me any less excited about the game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm disappointed that Hidan and Kakuzu don't have their full akatsuki cloaks



Same here, i also wish that Taka would have theirs as well.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope they do look at the feedback given after Storm 2 gets released in a few days, then work through these issues for Storm 3, which should be a good time for them to develop each character's strengths properly by looking at both their Storm 1 and Storm 2 versions. If Storm 2 also has the PTS versions, that would be beastly. Anyway, yeah maybe they rushed Storm 2 out... can't really please everyone when they have limitations.

But I still am not in favour of sacrificing the gameplay of so many characters when they give Lars so much time and effort. zzz


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 10, 2010)

ENGLISH.

KILLER.

BEE. 


Still, being a 360 owner, I can only compare this to the "Rise of Ninja" games. So...despite the changes, this is automatically an improvement


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 10, 2010)

Supposedly all ougis and awakening modes. The uploader's comments also seem to indicate that Konohamaru could be a secret character but he hasn't unlocked him yet


----------



## urca (Oct 11, 2010)

question.
is namizake minato a playable character by unlocking it in the game?
or do i have to get a psn code to unlock it?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Supposedly all ougis and awakening modes. The uploader's comments also seem to indicate that Konohamaru could be a secret character but he hasn't unlocked him yet



ZOMG GUYS!!!!! 1:01 CHouji hits the wall and a rock in the area falls over! the stages DO interact!!  

and urca, with the Collectors edition you get him from the start, but you do unlock him in the game even without it, its just at the end of the story mode


----------



## urca (Oct 11, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> ZOMG GUYS!!!!! 1:01 CHouji hits the wall and a rock in the area falls over! the stages DO interact!!
> 
> and urca, with the Collectors edition you get him from the start, but you do unlock him in the game even without it, its just at the end of the story mode



thnx.....


----------



## Purge (Oct 11, 2010)

urca said:


> question.
> is namizake minato a playable character by unlocking it in the game?
> or do i have to get a psn code to unlock it?



I believe you unlock him by visiting Mount Myuboko after fighting Killer Bee.


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Oct 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O-tdwwT4hU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Firaea (Oct 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, i do agree that this pisses me off a little.



A little? 



Sephiroth said:


> That one is for the sake of balance online, so it's understandable.



They should've at least enabled it for computer play. It was a hell lot of fun...



Rhythmic- said:


> I rarely ever connected on those clashes whenever I played, computer _and_ against friends, so that doesn't really bother me. Never cared for Wall fights either. The good in this game far outweighs the bad stuff, I _really_ just wanted to be able to play SM Jiraiya from the Get-go...



Agreed, I really wanted to just play as SM Jiraiya.



Red Raptor said:


> I hope they do look at the feedback given after Storm 2 gets released in a few days, then work through these issues for Storm 3, which should be a good time for them to develop each character's strengths properly by looking at both their Storm 1 and Storm 2 versions. If Storm 2 also has the PTS versions, that would be beastly. Anyway, yeah maybe they rushed Storm 2 out... can't really please everyone when they have limitations.
> 
> But I still am not in favour of sacrificing the gameplay of so many characters when they give Lars so much time and effort. zzz



Exactly. Scrape Lars, Karin, Sakura and put more work into the game, damn it. 



Oh well, honestly, I'm rather disappointed. Hype level was previous 200%, but it's now 50%. Well, at least it's not 0%, so I'm still going to be able to enjoy the game for its merits, at least! 

Though no customizability + no playable awakenings is seriously gonna piss me off.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> A little?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No playable awakenings is really no big deal for me.
Customization is a bit meh, yeah.
And I couldn't care less about the clashes.


----------



## Litho (Oct 11, 2010)

So now and then people have already said it, but who are you gonna main and on what console?

PS3 here, and I'm gonna main: Sasori, Gaara, Pain, Kabuto, Itachi, Sai. One of them'll become my main 'main'


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pain, Hidan, Hinata, Sage Naruto, Minato.
Probably.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 11, 2010)

PS3 

1st main: Hinata.

Other mains: Killer bee, sage naruto, Kisame, Konan, Lee, Hidan.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 11, 2010)

Tenten (no matter how she plays)

Hinata, Sai, Konan, Neji, Lee,Gaara, Temari


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2010)

Yomiko Readman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O-tdwwT4hU[/YOUTUBE]



Perfect

He sounds Black


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 11, 2010)

I barely heard a thing


----------



## Firaea (Oct 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> No playable awakenings is really no big deal for me.
> Customization is a bit meh, yeah.
> And I couldn't care less about the clashes.



Great for you, then. 
I don't really care about clashes either since I barely ever pulled them off.

But gah, shouldn't have enjoyed playing awakenings so much in Storm 1.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2010)

I really like Hidan's jutsu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> 1 jutsu as in they aren't customizable.
> 
> They could of just copy pasted all Kakashi's 5 Jutsu from UNS1.



woah.. thats very bad.. so, naturally the other jutsus have been implemented in the combos right? 

like i can do a katon and bunshin bakuha in one of itachi's combos..


----------



## Saturday (Oct 11, 2010)

Is anybody here going to record their first time playing through the story and post it on youtube in different part? I would really like to see a walkthrough.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2010)

Khris said:


> woah.. thats very bad.. so, naturally the other jutsus have been implemented in the combos right?
> 
> like i can do a katon and bunshin bakuha in one of itachi's combos..



Yes, random jutsu happens in combo.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 11, 2010)

Khris said:


> woah.. thats very bad.. so, naturally the other jutsus have been implemented in the combos right?
> 
> like i can do a katon and bunshin bakuha in one of itachi's combos..



I was also wondering this.
Like in one of the older vids, Kakashi used Chidori and Lightning Wolf on Gaara.

Perhaps that was due to charging the attack? I don't know. But 1 jutsu is really weak for CC2.

Anyway, I've just noticed that when the player is choosing characters certain moves/awakenings appear for example it says " Sage Mode".
Many of the other characters just have their name and nothing else, is this due to unlockables being locked in the game?

EDIT: Cheers for clearing that one up Yagami1211.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Perfect
> 
> He sounds Black



Was it just me or did he sound like Sazh from FFXIII. Also I'm still waiting for English Minato!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Perfect
> 
> He sounds Black



O.M.G.....


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

What does Hidan's Awakening do?


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 11, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> I was also wondering this.
> Like in one of the older vids, Kakashi used Chidori and Lightning Wolf on Gaara.
> 
> Perhaps that was due to charging the attack? I don't know. But 1 jutsu is really weak for CC2.
> ...



Correct. Raikiri is just if you tap the attack + chakra button. Lightning Beast is the jutsu you do if you hold them. Like how Naruto has Rasengan and Odama Rasengan if you hold the buttons.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Man, only 8 more days!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

^^ for US Release?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Correct. Raikiri is just if you tap the attack + chakra button. Lightning Beast is the jutsu you do if you hold them. Like how Naruto has Rasengan and Odama Rasengan if you hold the buttons.



I love Kamui and I can't wait to do a vs against Itachi and MS Sasuke to see how Kakashi compare to them!!!

love the vid with all ougis and awakenings.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ for US Release?


Yup. I wish everyone would get it at the same time though. It 
bugs me others are playing already, while I'm still waiting.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Kakashi's ougi is rather lame in this game. It ranks amongst 
the worst visually. I think the developers half assed that one.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

They should have done dynamic ougis.
Like short ones in battle, and if your ougi will finish off who you are fighting when you do it, It will be a long epic one.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Kakashi's ougi is rather lame in this game. It ranks amongst
> the worst visually. I think the developers half assed that one.



exactly, especially after Itachi and Sasuke MS ougi's.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Correct. Raikiri is just if you tap the attack + chakra button. Lightning Beast is the jutsu you do if you hold them. Like how Naruto has Rasengan and Odama Rasengan if you hold the buttons.



Cheers for this mate!

After playing the demo and the boss fight, I thought that playing as Kakashi,
you'd be able to do Suiryūdan no Jutsu/Gōkakyū no Jutsu in a normal vs match.
It's like they created stuff to remove it. 
I get too hyped up for games these days


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Heres what they unnecessarily gotten rid of:
> 
> Starting Lines
> Jutsu Clashes
> ...


*-Starting Lines:* While it may cut back on some fan service in that area, it's something that I can easily overlook.

*-Jutsu Clashes:* They took that out because of online (lag and stuff), and they did the same to Ougis. Even with shorter Ougis though, they could've done better with some of the plainer looking ones, or at least given selectable ones to _every_ character. I guess some cuts had to be made for the story mode cinematics.

*-Power Melee Strikes:* Save for a few characters, like Neji, the power strikes were nearly useless. Only with a little luck and timing could it be pulled off, and there was a problem where you could get locked into the animation (due to holding the melee button by accident).

*-3 Healthbars:* The damage was lowered for all attacks so it's not that bad, but health-bars should be extendable for those who want a longer fight (the years-old handicap option is still stupid). If there's health recovery items that can be used in mid-battle for UNS2, then maybe the 2 health-bars thing isn't so bad.

*-No Wall Fights:* The wall-fights were such a small dynamic, it doesn't bother me that they're gone. If the environments were a lot more interactive like the PS2 Naruto games (where you break objects for new items, or wall run up different vertical surfaces), then it would be better.


Appletart said:


> So will this game be balanced?


Only time will tell, there needs to be enough people to test out every little thing that the game has to offer. 


Sephiroth said:


> Can't tell at this point, I just hope there isn't something blatantly gamebreaking like Itachi was in NUNS1.


I heard Itachi's awakening has an Amaterasu that can constantly chase you around the field, but the awakening might not last long enough to be game-breaking.


Sephiroth said:


> It's also one Jutsu per character ya?


Some characters have jutsus are chargeable so they change into a 2nd one. Other characters may only have one jutsu, but uses a different one in their awakening modes like everybody else. But yeah, it's a bit uneven for some characters.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 11, 2010)

Surely they could've created different online modes?

Ranked : A standard match up, No awakening startings, Normal health bars.
Player/Private: Fully customizable but purely for fun.

Even adding a few more options to offline versus mode would've been amazing.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2010)

Got the game, Collector Edition. Will post the OST later on.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2010)

The only thing I might be disappoint with is free roaming. Is the camera fixed, or is it free like rise of a ninja?
Even though that game was utter shit, they did a decent job on the village.


----------



## Volture (Oct 11, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The only thing I might be disappoint with is free roaming. Is the camera fixed, or is it free like rise of a ninja?
> Even though that game was utter shit, they did a decent job on the village.


It's fixed I believe. The camera angle changes when walking towards certain points, but I don't believe you can change the camera freely.


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Tenten (no matter how she plays)



This.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2010)

Volture said:


> It's fixed I believe. The camera angle changes when walking towards certain points, but I don't believe you can change the camera freely.






No matter. Tobi is still the shiznat.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2010)

In the CE it's written that the Minato DLC is somehow a special version of Minato that is not on the disc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes, random jutsu happens in combo.



random? i don't believe so.. but i get what you're saying..

when i played the demo, i could finish a combo with some rasengan variants.. depending on the combo.. 

i think this could potentially spice up the gameplay.. i don't mind it at all.. *but for those who watched the gameplay vids*.. whats itachi jutsu/ougi..

seems to me like they missed one of his ms jutsus, cuz i doubt they'd use something strong as amaterasu or tsukyomi in a combo..

please clarify, thanx


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> In the CE it's written that the Minato DLC is somehow a special version of Minato that is not on the disc.


I hope they're exactly the same. It would be rather unfair for those who can't get the CE.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2010)

As I said before. None of this matters.

Tobi is in the game. My dreams have come true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> In the CE it's written that the Minato DLC is somehow a special version of Minato that is not on the disc.



well thats fair


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay, I ripped the OST. Where can I upload this shit ?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

^^ lol, yea it's gone.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ lol, yea it's gone.



No? Link works like a charm. Thank you kind Sir for the awesome OST


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Okay, I ripped the OST. Where can I upload this shit ?



"The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable."


----------



## Fireball (Oct 11, 2010)

dunno it works for me. thank you yagami.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

Personally, i like the new camera they have in Ninja Storm 2 way better.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2010)

It would have been better if they added Madara in the game, but I don't see how you would balance his powers. And Izanagi as an awakening would be more broken then Susano-o.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It would have been better if they added Madara in the game, but I don't see how you would balance his powers. And Izanagi as an awakening would be more broken then Susano-o.


Tobi becomes "Madara" In his awakening. Izanagi is past the Pain arc, so that can't be in this game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tell me what do you think about the OST. I think it's even better than Shippuden's.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have Premium account as well, but it says link is unavailable for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

so far, battle in the sand pwns all 

i presume this is where you fight deidara with gaara..


----------



## Libax (Oct 11, 2010)

I've heard that Pains combo strings change when he awakens can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

Game is leaked x(
Got it since Saturday, will uploade anything in HD soon.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

^^ Can you do some Hidan Gameplay please?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

i stand corrected, battle in the sand is the best track 

7k posts


----------



## Libax (Oct 11, 2010)

GZ  !!


----------



## Volture (Oct 11, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> Game is leaked x(
> Got it since Saturday, will uploade anything in HD soon.


Luckily only on the Xbox 360, so no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the PS3 that have it leaked .


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tell me what do you think about the OST. I think it's even better than Shippuden's.



Someone upload this to youtube, i just can't make it work.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Someone upload this to youtube, i just can't make it work.


I second this.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Can you do some Hidan Gameplay please?



Yeah I will, I will post the link in a few hours ;D


----------



## Volture (Oct 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Someone upload this to youtube, i just can't make it work.


I might tomorrow, depending on if someone else hasn't already done it.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 11, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It would have been better if they added Madara in the game, but I don't see how you would balance his powers. And Izanagi as an awakening would be more broken then Susano-o.



Tobi=Madara

Tobi a playable character, Madara is Tobi's awakening mode.

I guess Madara is playable.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 11, 2010)

*I need to know who's getting this for the XBOX 360?*


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Not me. I'll be owning the PS3 community


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Not me. I'll be owning the PS3 community


The only thing you'll be owning is the dirt beneath Asuma's feet.  What do you do when you face me online?

You'z gonna do nothingz. You'z gonna diez.


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tell me what do you think about the OST.



Okay.



Yagami1211 said:


> I think it's even better than Shippuden's.



This.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> The only thing you'll be owning is the dirt beneath Asuma's feet.  What do you do when you face me online?
> 
> You'z gonna do nothingz. You'z gonna diez.


Your Asuma has no chance against Minato, a true Hokage. Or even against the Uchihas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

i can't stop hearing the sand track.. its haunting.. 

hope this gets implemented in a playable versus stage


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Your Asuma has no chance against Minato, a true Hokage. Or even against the Uchihas.




It's clear online is going to 
be full of people like you.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Not me. I'll be owning the PS3 community





Sarutobi Asuma said:


> The only thing you'll be owning is the dirt beneath Asuma's feet.  What do you do when you face me online?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guys, guys.

You are forgetting about me, and of course my champion. 

"The Pale Eyed Death", "The Azure Lion Empress", Hyuuga fucking Hinata.

Don't make her lion slap your shit.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> The only thing you'll be owning is the dirt beneath Asuma's feet.  What do you do when you face me online?
> 
> You'z gonna do nothingz. You'z gonna diez.



Big words coming from the guy that was owned by the weakest Akatsuki. 

You'll be owning the dirt beneath the dirt he's owning when I'm done with you.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Not me. I'll be owning the PS3 community





Sarutobi Asuma said:


> The only thing you'll be owning is the dirt beneath Asuma's feet.  What do you do when you face me online?
> 
> You'z gonna do nothingz. You'z gonna diez.





Mystic Sasuke said:


> Your Asuma has no chance against Minato, a true Hokage. Or even against the Uchihas.




Guys, guys.

You are forgetting about me, and of course my champion. 

"The Pale Eyed Death", "The Azure-Lion Empress", Hyuuga fucking Hinata.

Don't make her lion slap your shit.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

This FC is full of over confident fools I see. 

No worries, i'll put you guys in your place. :ho

And Asuma planned his death. It 
was all an act to escape fatherhood.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> It's clear online is going to
> be full of people like you.


Don't worry I'll take it easy on you. I'll defeat you with the same guy who defeated your fav character Hidan


Deathgun said:


> Guys, guys.
> 
> You are forgetting about me, and of course my champion.
> 
> ...


Neji will be enough.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Neji will be enough.



Neji has already shown us all what he can do, Hinata can only improve at this point.	

Neji lost his touch.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> It's clear online is going to
> be full of people like you.



which is why me and you will have to keep all the fanboys and gals in check!
I plan on owning online without doujutsu or Uzamaki/sage shenanigans no gates either. Just paper cuts....lots and lots of paper cuts...(might try some Pain if he's not in constant use too)

and no one forgot about Hinata...after all she provided the funniest moment in the anime, that being the look on Naruto's face when Pain drops her like a 10 ton brick! lolz that was the best face ever!


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 11, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> which is why me and you will have to keep all the fanboys and gals in check!
> I plan on owning online without doujutsu or Uzamaki/sage shenanigans no gates either. Just paper cuts....lots and lots of paper cuts...(might try some Pain if he's not in constant use too)
> 
> and no one forgot about Hinata...after all she provided the funniest moment in the anime, that being the look on Naruto's face when Pain drops her like a 10 ton brick! lolz that was the best face ever!



That's not something to laugh about.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Don't worry I'll take it easy on you. I'll defeat you with the same guy who defeated your fav character Hidan
> 
> Neji will be enough.


Again, Asuma planned his death. It
was all an act to escape fatherhood. 


Schecterwolf said:


> which is why me and you will have to keep all the fanboys and gals in check!


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 11, 2010)

Guess I'm one of the few that's maining KKS. Hell I might use Kiba too. I'm mainly going towards the overlooked chars.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Main whoever you want folks, doesn't matter...
Because in the end, you'll be kissin Asuma's butt. :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll crush you all with Lee and Gai.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Gray said:


> I'll crush you all with Lee and Gai.


Asuma's beard is more than 
enough to put you out. 

Hell, his beard solos most of you. 






Yes, I'm a Asutard. Stfu.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Neji has already shown us all what he can do, Hinata can only improve at this point.
> 
> Neji lost his touch.


That's b/c he has yet to meet me. Wait till me and Neji work together


Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Again, Asuma planned his death. It
> was all an act to escape fatherhood.
> 
> Sounds like a plan.


Sure...Sure. He just knew Kurenai was gonna dump him for Shikamaru cuz he knew he wasn't strong enough to protect her and her baby.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't know if it's been said already, but the Xbox 360 version has been leaked. Have fun pirates..


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Gray said:


> I'll crush you all with Lee and Gai.


You can't cuz we'll be getting the PS3 version


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> That's b/c he has yet to meet me. Wait till me and Neji work together
> 
> Sure...Sure. He just knew Kurenai was gonna dump him for Shikamaru cuz he knew he wasn't strong enough to protect her and her baby.


......

Asuma is stronger than Shikamaru you know.
And Kurenai wouldn't do such a thing. :S


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Don't know if it's been said already, but the Xbox 360 version has been leaked. Have fun pirates..



I have a PS3, don't look at me like this.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 11, 2010)

3 more fucking days. 

Let's start the PS3 madness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

woah... too much trash talk, i would like to see the same people here post-release..

i am not saying am gonna wtfpawn everyone, but i just hope this game won't have distance lag, since i am way far from anyone..


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> 3 more fucking days.
> 
> Let's start the PS3 madness.


3 more?  8 more for me.


----------



## Rannic (Oct 11, 2010)

I got wait an extra week, I had a C on my report card.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

8 days left here 

everyone getting it earlier on the ps3 better train up while you have the chance


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 11, 2010)

Alright let's just cut it with the trash talk and just settle it in the ring, like gentlemen.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 11, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> *I need to know who's getting this for the XBOX 360?*



 I'am gamertag xXGARrus. I also play L4D 2, Reach, and monday night combat.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 11, 2010)

Will be going all out on my PS3 in 3 days time! Cannot wait for this game to drop!


----------



## Hellion (Oct 11, 2010)

Can't wait to play online with you guys. Killer Bee/Hidan/Taka Sauce for me


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2010)

Something I really like in Storm 2.
Ranged battle specialists like Tenten or Deidara haves their combos with Square instead of Circle.

Tenten and Deidara sucks at close range, but they can overwhelm you at long range.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, a lot people pretty confident of their abilities in here, or perhaps overconfident, tee hee. 

I have a PS3, and I was wondering how many of you guys have mics? You're not the shy types, are you?


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Wow, a lot people pretty confident of their abilities in here, or perhaps overconfident, tee hee.
> 
> I have a PS3, and I was wondering how many of you guys have mics? You're not the shy types, are you?


I have a mic.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 11, 2010)

Does the OST remind anyone else of the old RPG music?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 11, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Something I really like in Storm 2.
> Ranged battle specialists like Tenten or Deidara haves their combos with Square instead of Circle.
> 
> Tenten and Deidara sucks at close range, but they can overwhelm you at long range.



Thanks for clarifying! 

OMG I was right guessing that Tenten's weapons spams would be the shuriken button instead.... does that help a lot in their attacks?

No wonder they changed her gameplay. In Storm 1, her close range attacks were amazing.

Hopefully in Storm 3, she reaches a balance for both.

GOSH I really believed there would be customizable jutsus I think her current jutsu is the weakest among all the rest


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Wow, a lot people pretty confident of their abilities in here, or perhaps overconfident, tee hee.
> 
> I have a PS3, and I was wondering how many of you guys have mics? You're not the shy types, are you?



Yes, we are


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> You can't cuz we'll be getting the PS3 version


Son of a..


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2010)

any one have any Gaara game play?


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2010)

Pain's awakening?


----------



## valerian (Oct 11, 2010)

Any new Jiraiya and Neji gameplay? :33


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

Finished recording the Prolouge and the Kazekage Arc.
Will upload later ;D


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

Will PS3 even have Mic Support? Did Raging Blast support it?

I think the only game i've been able to use with a mic is SOCOM.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 11, 2010)

More Tenten VS Temari or Deidara please!


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

Well so far I got 

Boss Battles:

Sakura&Naruto vs. Kakashi
Deidara vs. Gaara 
Chiyo&Sakura vs. Sasori

(These are real boss battles with cutscenes!)

Some Ougis and Teamougis (Lee+Gai vs. Kisame, Tenten&Neji vs. Kisame)

But I will upload everything in order.


----------



## Saturday (Oct 11, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> Well so far I got
> 
> Boss Battles:
> 
> ...



Can't wait!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 11, 2010)

Volture said:


> Luckily only on the Xbox 360, so no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the PS3 that have it leaked .


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 11, 2010)

Mendrox: THANK U!!!

OMG the 15th/ 16th cannot come quick enough


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ......
> 
> Asuma is stronger than Shikamaru you know.
> And Kurenai wouldn't do such a thing. :S


I know I was just joking. But if you think about it Shikamaru did defeat Hidan.


Gray said:


> Son of a..


. Unless you are crazy enough to challenge me or the others on the ps3.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man, those English dubs just sound so out of place. 

_(In My Humble Opinion that is.)_


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I know I was just joking. But if you think about it Shikamaru did defeat Hidan.


That's because the fight before gave him the intel to beat him. That's why Asuma stayed and fought. He sacrificed himself to give Shikamaru that needed information. I gurantee you, had Asuma and his team had knowledge on Hidan's abilities before hand, things would have been different. Most characters would be screwed by Hidan if they don't have any intel on him.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> That's because the fight before gave him the intel to beat him. That's why Asuma stayed and fought. He sacrificed himself to give Shikamaru that needed information. I gurantee you, had Asuma and his team had knowledge on Hidan's abilities before hand, things would have been different. Most characters would be screwed by Hidan if they don't have any intel on him.


True... He did have some advantages. Your Asuma is still gonna get owned though lol


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

So upload of Part 1 is complete and is processing right now.
Part 2 is Sakura vs. Naruto and Boss Battle Kakashi (+Secret) and the End of the Opening.
Rendering right now, I also removed some loading times :x

btw. Japanese Dub but German Subtitles (I know I know sorry, German Subtitles sucks :/)


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> True... He did have some advantages. Your Asuma is still gonna get owned though lol


Heh. We'll see my friend... We'll see.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

First Part 



Edit:

Is HD now


----------



## thelog11 (Oct 11, 2010)

UWAHHH!! Can't waiitttt! too get this game fOR THE PS3 Hellz Yeahh!!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2010)

Hopefully Gamefly will send me the game ASAP once it's out.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 11, 2010)

Mendrox: YOU REALLY ROCK


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> First Part
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Nice quality too bad I can't understand a thing though. I really don't like th roaming for the Story Mode at all. Are there any minigames in the story mode?


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

Well up to the Hidan&Kakuzu not.
It's pretty straightforward, some sidequest like "take this to him and this to her" and you get to fight some cursed puppets which you have to obtain for an mysterious men who gives you something nice if you have them all. So far... nothing, but it's not that bad, the story mode is the anime...but better because everything looks so nice and the soundtrack is awesome (well .hack// like  )


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Ohh ok... so the usual side missions. I really would have preferred the roaming from UNS but I knew about this and nothing can be done. I'll have to get used to it and I bet those boss battles will be worth it


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

well so far i enjoyed every boss battle and you even find crystals to replay them


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

^^ I'm so jealous. I want this game now dammit.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> well so far i enjoyed every boss battle and you even find crystals to replay them


So Instead of going through the whole story mode to play the epic boss battles you can just play them through those crystals. That's nice.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

Next One

HD avaible in about 5min


----------



## Lishenron (Oct 11, 2010)

Online mode match from FjellMenn


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 11, 2010)

Yo Lishenron wats up this Kaname


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Online mode match from FjellMenn


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 11, 2010)

Uploading Sidequest and First Part of Deidara Boss Battle Video
Rescue Kazekage Arc incoming ;D
gonna sleep now


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 11, 2010)

yo can you make 1 vs match ?


----------



## Lishenron (Oct 11, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> Yo Lishenron wats up this Kaname


Lol,so thats who you were.Sup dude,i didnt know you came here. I know big dude, and dreiko are here, but  not you lol


Mystic Sasuke said:


> Holy Shit! That was a pretty good battle with no lag. The loading times are gonna be a pain in the ass. It's really good that they show you the DC rate. I can't wait now!



Yeah. Glad to see online will be decent


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 11, 2010)

Although the Chakra dashing will be spammed. You'll have to be quick enough to get around it but I can live with that. It looks like UNS2's online is gonna be better than RB.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 11, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Lol,so thats who you were.Sup dude,i didnt know you came here. I know big dude, and dreiko are here, but  not you lol



yea well alot of us are on dbb's forum dbx


----------



## Lishenron (Oct 11, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> yea well alot of us are on dbb's forum dbx



Even  the old atari "vet" elitists?

Do you still get  in arguments with Mystic Gohan?lol

I remember whenever you got into an argument with them,they'd all gang up on you and other members. Was funny to read all the drama there haha


----------



## Bloo (Oct 11, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> I'am gamertag xXGARrus. I also play L4D 2, Reach, and monday night combat.


KK, I'll add you now. My gamer tag has 22895 in it, just to let you know.


Gray said:


> Son of a..


You have me to worry about, which is probably more than you can handle.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

I will be feared and respected as the 
best Asuma player in all the 7 seas.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2010)

damn you all in the ass to whomever has this game 
EVEN AS A FEMALE, I WILL FIND A WAY TO DESTROY YOU VIA PENIS


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> damn you all in the ass to whomever has this game
> EVEN AS A FEMALE, I WILL FIND A WAY TO DESTROY YOU VIA PENIS


Go make me a sammich


----------



## Lishenron (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 11, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Even  the old atari "vet" elitists?
> 
> Do you still get  in arguments with Mystic Gohan?lol
> 
> I remember whenever you got into an argument with them,they'd all gang up on you and other members. Was funny to read all the drama there haha



LOL oh man good times XD, but nah i havent spoken to mystic in a while, but Dreiko, ssj5 vegeta, bigduo, namekian, tru warrior are all there


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm surprised they subtitled the 2nd version of Sasuke as "Taka" in the english version. Why not just "Hawk" or "Mangekyou"?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Go make me a sammich



And I'll make sure I'll poison that shit too


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

Online Looks Good.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> And I'll make sure I'll poison that shit too


...You w-wouldn't. 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Online Looks Good.


You know what else looks good? 

Asuma's fist. 

In yo face.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 11, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I'm surprised they subtitled the 2nd version of Sasuke as "Taka" in the english version. Why not just "Hawk" or "Mangekyou"?


I don't know, that's how they left it, like Akatsuki which means Sunset, which would sound horrible for an evil organization.


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I don't know, that's how they left it, like Akatsuki which means Sunset, which would sound horrible for an evil organization.



Yashiro. :33


----------



## kx11 (Oct 11, 2010)

Enjoy this

Garaa VS Deiadra


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You know what else looks good?
> 
> Asuma's fist.
> 
> In yo face.



Heh, We'll see.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2010)

Gaara vs Deidara seems fun as hell.
It's gonna be cool playing as Gaara 

btw, do you still always play as the person who loses a fight?
In UNS1, you literally always fight as the person who got his ass beat in canon.
I really hope this isn't always the case


----------



## kx11 (Oct 11, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Gaara vs Deidara seems fun as hell.
> It's gonna be cool playing as Gaara
> 
> btw, do you still always play as the person who loses a fight?
> ...




keep your eyes on my channel ( i got the actual game yesterday )

coming up

the Epic opening 
Guy Team VS Kisame
Guy Team VS Fake Guy Team
Team 7 VS Itachi
Sakura VS Sasori

all those fights in chapter One only


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 11, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I don't know, that's how they left it, like Akatsuki which means Sunset, which would sound horrible for an evil organization.



Actually Akatsuki translates more directly to Red Dawn, which doesn't sound that bad.  Akatsuki sounds much better, but still.  Taka, on the other hand, sounds much better than hawk.  I am surprised they left the English translation as Taka, but happy about it.


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2010)

Mendrox and others, thank you!


----------



## Jaga (Oct 11, 2010)

boss battles in 720 p!!!


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 11, 2010)

The boss battles are definitely looking great in this one.


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2010)

Spectacular.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ain't Lookin at anymore Boss Fights.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ain't Lookin at anymore Boss Fights.


You know you can't resist.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ain't Lookin at anymore Boss Fights.



+1. A flurry of videos posted in here in the past 2 days. Must not watch, boss batles. 




Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You know what else looks good?
> 
> Asuma's fist.
> 
> In yo face.






*Spoiler*: __ 





Sarutobi Asuma said:


> This FC is full of over confident fools I see.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yashiro. :33



Yes?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 11, 2010)

*waiting in gleeful anticipation for the Team Gai matches*

Gosh the thought of seeing team ougis is ... OMG since this the only Konoha Ninja team that has really shown team work so far both in the manga and anime.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 12, 2010)

Team Gai is only rape stomp these bitches with their team work

Just u wait.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> *waiting in gleeful anticipation for the Team Gai matches*
> 
> Gosh the thought of seeing team ougis is ... OMG since this the only Konoha Ninja team that has really shown team work so far both in the manga and anime.



Doesn't Shikimaru's team also use team work.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 12, 2010)

In the Will of Fire movie every team showed teamwork I guess... but in the manga, Team Gai was more prominently featured during their fight with Kisame and their pursuit of Deidara. For Team 10, the focus during the Hidan/ Kakuzu arc was mainly on Shikamaru.. Ino and Chouji really didn't play a significant role in that arc as all, arousing the anger of many Ino and Chouji fans actually.

After that the Konoha 9 just took a backseat and watched the story with popcorn on their laps.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2010)

Can you pick the same character twice for support?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep, team InoShikaCho immobilizes you, mind-fucks you, then crushes you.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Even  the old atari "vet" elitists?
> 
> Do you still get  in arguments with Mystic Gohan?lol
> 
> I remember whenever you got into an argument with them,they'd all gang up on you and other members. Was funny to read all the drama there haha


Kaname doesn't get picked on as much, but I'll rain down hell on his ass if he talks trash about One Piece.


Milkshake said:


> damn you all in the ass to whomever has this game
> EVEN AS A FEMALE, I WILL FIND A WAY TO DESTROY YOU VIA PENIS


YOU'RE DAMN MILKSHAKE WILL NEVER BRING ANY BOYS TO THE YARD!!!



Jinchuriki-san said:


> I'm surprised they subtitled the 2nd version of Sasuke as "Taka" in the english version. Why not just "Hawk" or "Mangekyou"?


1. It sounds better
2. Viz translations aren't good (See 'Almighty Push')


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2010)

They should've left the attack names in Japanese anyway. I mean, who doesn't know that Rasen Shuriken is a wind-type attack?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 12, 2010)

I soo forgot about Konan. KB/Konan/Hidan


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yep, team InoShikaCho immobilizes you, mind-fucks you, then crushes you.



I have nothing against team InoShikaCho... in fact I am a big fan of all the Konoha 12/11/9 whatever you call them. It's just that they haven't been shown in prominence by Kishi (that ^%$#$^&) and thus they really haven't shown much teamwork in Shippuden compared to Team Gai who had that little bit of action in the beginning.

Hoping to play more Ino and Shika as well... can't imagine if Ino is support one, Shika as support 2, and Chouji crushes the opponent with his ougi in their team ougi.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 12, 2010)

the sakura and chiyo boss fight is my favorite so far from all of the ones i've seen.


----------



## kx11 (Oct 12, 2010)

YT is killing me with the maintenance s***


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

assists are gay, bring on the 1v1!


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> assists are gay, bring on the 1v1!


Assists add depth to the game. It's nice the option of having no supports is now available, but that's going to be so dull after a while. :S


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Assists add depth to the game. It's nice the option of having no supports is now available, but that's going to be so dull after a while. :S


Supports swuck baseballs .


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 12, 2010)

a few more days
i'm so hard


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> a few more days
> i'm so hard


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kx11 (Oct 12, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> a few more days
> i'm so hard



wait for sasori vs Sakura boss battle , EPIC is the word


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Thanks for sharing.


you're WELCOME


kx11 said:


> wait for sasori vs Sakura boss battle , EPIC is the word


well i'm trying hard not to spoil myself but holy crap it's hard 
4 more days and each day it's getting harder and harder to not take a peek at boss fights etc

i fear that i'll crack one day before it's released here
wish me luck


----------



## LMJ (Oct 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Pal/European Xbox 360 version has been leaked.


----------



## kx11 (Oct 12, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> well i'm trying hard not to spoil myself but holy crap it's hard
> 4 more days and each day it's getting harder and harder to not take a peek at boss fights etc
> 
> i fear that i'll crack one day before it's released here
> wish me luck



ok


just in case you want to see stills of the sasori/Sakura battle 


here you go , a click away ^_^


*Spoiler*: __ 
















here's Gai Team VS Fake Gai Team


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 12, 2010)

GOSH i finally see Tenten wielding a wooden staff! YAYY!


----------



## Kyou (Oct 12, 2010)

Picked this up today, yay for Australia.

The install isn't as long as the first one at the least, other then that not far in.

Nonetheless, not far now for America anyways.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 12, 2010)

Gray said:


> Can you pick the same character twice for support?



Yes, Kisame + Might Gar Team ! This doesn't get more manly than that.

I'm playing a lot with Deidara, I'm having a blast  !


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes, Kisame + Might Gar Team ! This doesn't get more manly than that.
> 
> I'm playing a lot with Deidara, I'm having a blast  !



Is it true that Deidera plays similar to TenTen?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Is it true that Deidera plays similar to TenTen?



Somehow yes, but he's better.

His grab have insane range.
His square combo string are awesome and he can even do it in air.


----------



## kx11 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tenten is a pain in butt when she's attacking from a distance *__*


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 12, 2010)

I am sorry but that actually is good news for us tenten fans lol


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

kx11 said:


> Tenten is a pain in butt when she's attacking from a distance *__*




But that how she fights.

In fact this is the first time CC2 got her fight style right.

Her close up combo's are meant just to knock her opponents away from her, they do shit damage.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 12, 2010)

Rescue Kazekage Arc Part 1 (includes Ichiraku Ramen with Iruka and Deidara Boss Battle)


----------



## dragon9191 (Oct 12, 2010)

yay i got it now too


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 12, 2010)

Message from Kishimoto on the CE edition
Be careful, huge ass pic


----------



## Bloo (Oct 12, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Message from Kishimoto on the CE edition
> Be careful, huge ass pic



I can tell Kishimoto that the game is probably better than the anime.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 12, 2010)

Three more days of waiting for us in sunny Singapore!!!!! Lol


----------



## Firaea (Oct 12, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Three more days of waiting for us in sunny Singapore!!!!! Lol



Feels like three months.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 12, 2010)

Wormo the last few days are always the toughest. Call FUNZCentre ate AMK hub to make a reservation just in case. They just told me it will be out on Friday but will call ms if its out earlier


----------



## kx11 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I can tell Kishimoto that the game is probably better than the anime.



A freaking right

Nine Tailed Beast VS Orochimaru PS3


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Three more days of waiting for us in sunny Singapore!!!!! Lol





Wormodragon said:


> Feels like three months.



Think 3 days is bad? I have to wait 8.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I can tell Kishimoto that the game is probably better than the anime.



You'll tell Kishimoto that the game is better than the anime?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

^^ I wish that part was in the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ I wish that part was in the game.



It would be pretty funny.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It would be pretty funny.



It would be pretty Epic!


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 12, 2010)

3 Parts open and I've uploaded the whole Rescue Kazekage Arc, stay tuned.
Reunion Arc after this, finished recording ;D


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Naruto vs. Orochimaru Boss Battle


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 12, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Three more days of waiting for us in sunny Singapore!!!!! Lol



Same here in cloudy old Sweden. Though sometimes we get the games earlier on pre-orders, sometimes we don't. Either I'll have it on Friday, or next Tuesday. What's a week compared to months or years? 

*acts patiently*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

*-Tobi vs Konan*

​


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 12, 2010)

Why the sad song in the fight between Tobi and Konan é_é
But nevermind, Konan and Tobi looks really fun to play, their moves are unique 
Come on, just some more days last and I'll finally will hold it on my hands


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

Animesing said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Pal/European Xbox 360 version has been leaked.



cool, Ill tell my friend to get it pirate edition asap lol.

Hey I requested a suigetsu gameplay very long time ago, but it never came  A suigetsu vs Kisame or Killerbee or Sai. Sai is the char that pisses me off the most so beatin him would be sweet.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 12, 2010)

Here I found this one for Suigetsu vs Kisame fight, enjoy it ^^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgkEvDvxGtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Here I found this one for Suigetsu vs Kisame fight, enjoy it ^^
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgkEvDvxGtQ[/YOUTUBE]



Man I would rep you out but I have spread too much reputation in last 24 hours 
Anyways thank you so much for the post, Suigetsu has some really cool water fathom attacks! Cant wait to use him!


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2010)

Uploaded all the OST tracks on my account:


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

^^ Awesome, Thanks.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm 15 hours into the game.
Starting The Jiraiya Heroics chapters.

Just finished Sasuke Vs Itachi.

Madara's talk with Sasuke is in the game too.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 12, 2010)

Man, I dunno if I'll like this new free-roam mode...


...eh, life goes on I guess.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 12, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Man, I dunno if I'll like this new free-roam mode...
> 
> 
> ...eh, life goes on I guess.



Believe me. This is even more beautiful than the anime.
The backgrounds are hand drawn by pierrot. You're moving into the anime itself.
Maybe you won't like the mode, but you can't deny this is art.

A gameplay talk about Awakenings.

When a character is in awakening state he can't be :
1 ) Thrown
2 ) Ougi'ed
3 ) Somes are invulnerable to state effects ( not everyone )


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2010)

Is somebody able to make a video about the free roam? I'd love to see how it looks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

Are you talking the  camera in combat?

or do you mean the single player moving around the city? That wasn't even a core aspect of the game.


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Are you talking about in combat the camera?
> 
> or do you mean the single player moving around the city? That wasn't even a core aspect of the game.


Yeah, I mean the running around in the city. There hasn't been a real clear long video about it, and I find it to be pretty interesting even though they changed it from UNS1.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

That wasn't at you, that was about Saiya-jin.


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2010)

Now I feel stupid .


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 12, 2010)

Sasori Boss Battle, watch the 7 Parts before that for the Rescue Kazekage Arc ;D
1 Part remaining


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

Volture said:


> Now I feel stupid .



Nah, rereading what he said, I thought he was implying he wasn't buying it cause of that.

Which now I don't think that's what he meant.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Do you mean the single player moving around the city?
> That wasn't even a _*core aspect of the game.*_



I think you are forgetting about your scroll collecting days.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think you are forgetting about your scroll collecting days.



Pointless scrolls were pointless.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 12, 2010)

The Adventure Mode where you can go where you want is like in Accel 2, except is far more beautiful, living and Laaaaaarge.

You can go to multiple Orochimaru's hideout, Akatsuki's base, The bridge of Tenchikyuu, Ame Gakure, Suna Gakura, Konoha Gakura, Uchiha's Hideout and more.

For thoses who played Accel 1 & 2 ( Ultimate Ninja 4 & 5 ) , the adventure mode is a bit like this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Naruto vs. Orochimaru Boss Battle


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> how come the actual fight wasn't nearly that bad ass



Because the animators were fucking stupid at that time. 

Just like at the pain arc. (Except 166/167. That was the shit! )


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 12, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Believe me. This is even more beautiful than the anime.
> The backgrounds are hand drawn by pierrot. You're moving into the anime itself.
> Maybe you won't like the mode, but you can't deny this is art.



Oh, there's no denying that it looks beautiful. I'm just not a big fan of the "fixed camera" exploring.  I preferred the 360 free roam of previous games.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Oct 12, 2010)

Behind the Game part 5!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

^^ Play as a young girl against Deidara.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah the translation was kinda weird...like the part "when Naruto becomes Shippuuden" XD


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 12, 2010)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> Behind the Game part 5!



"In the first half you fight as a young girl against Deidara"

Garra did you have a sex change?

Edit: beat me to it AK47SUKI...


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 12, 2010)

Now Gaara is a young girl xD


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Now Gaara is a young girl xD



Only for the first half it seems.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

The music in this game is fucking dope. 

All the boss themes are god-tier.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Now Gaara is a young girl xD



I knew it all along!


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 12, 2010)

Okay finished everything for the Kazekage Arc (EVERYTHING included... well I guess it's a walktrough )























So watch it 

Tomorrow I will upload the Reunion and the Immortals Arc
Any wishes?

Edit:

The next arcs are with english subtitles ;D


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Having to rewatch Asuma's death all 
over again is going to kill me.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Having to rewatch Asuma's death all
> over again is going to kill me.



His death in this game is the more emotional than in the manga and anime combined :/ really sad music


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Having to rewatch Asuma's death all
> over again is going to kill me.



he died a death worthy of ninja Valhalla


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> His death in this game is the more emotional than in the manga and anime combined :/ really sad music




You're not helping! 


Zen-aku said:


> he died a death worthy of ninja Valhalla


Well, at least he died with honor. He was all nonchalant 
during his last minutes. Gotta give him respect for that.


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You're not helping!


I lol'd .


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

Didn't they say in the fourth production video that you could choose what your character says when he/she wins?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a question, can you play Itachi in without the Akatsuki Cloak, after he was hit with Kirin?


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Didn't they say in the fourth production video that you could choose what your character says when he/she wins?



Well seeing as they've raped half of the content out of the game try not to get your hopes up


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Didn't they say in the fourth production video that you could choose what your character says when he/she wins?



I don't remember that part.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I have a question, can you play Itachi in without the Akatsuki Cloak, after he was hit with Kirin?


I hope so :33



Deathgun said:


> Didn't they say in the fourth production video that you could choose what your character says when he/she wins?


Yeah, they did say something like that yes.

-LS-


----------



## kx11 (Oct 12, 2010)

so far the only fight that rival the epicness of the 9 tailed beast VS orochimaru is Kakuzu fight , so damn epic


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


>



And still no Zabuza and Haku


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


>





Something we can hope for.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


>



Cannot wait!


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Cannot wait!


...You know that's fake right?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 12, 2010)

I could tell right away.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ...You know that's fake right?



yeah i "Cannot wait" for a game to have that epic roster


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Alright. Just wanted to make sure. 
I'd feel bad to get someone dissapointed.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Mabey next time.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe ultimate ninja storm 3 will have that large of a roster


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2010)

I want a DBZ: BT3 size roaster.


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Gray said:


> I want a DBZ: BT3 size roaster.


I want a sammich.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Doesn't Raging blast 2 have like 200 characters? Why can't Ninja Storm 2.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 12, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Maybe ultimate ninja storm 3 will have that large of a roster



Well I hope they don't exceed around 50 characters because that would mean less time to focus on the quality of the movesets.

Here's what I predict/wish the NUNS3 roster would look like:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Leaf Ninja - Naruto (Sage Mode), Naruto (Rikudo Mode), Sakura, Sai, Kakashi, Shikamaru, Chouji, Kiba, Hinata, Shino, Neji, Tenten, Lee, Guy, Minato, Yamato, {Anko}, Jiraiya, Tsunade, Danzou, Torune, Fu, [To update if a new relevant character emerges]

Sand Ninja - Gaara, Temari, Kankurou (with Sasori puppet)

Akatsuki - Itachi, Kisame, Deidara, Sasori (True form), Hidan, Kakuzu, Pain, Konan, Madara (New Mask appearance), Zetsu (White and Black forms)

Sound Ninja - Orochimaru, Kabuto (White Snake form)

Team Taka - Sasuke (MS Mode), Sasuke (EMS Mode) Suigetsu, Jugo

Cloud Ninja - Ei, Killer Bee, {Shi}, Darui, Samui, Omoi, Karui

Stone Ninja - Onoki, {Akatsuchi}, {Kurotsuchi}

Mist Ninja - Mei, Ao, Chojuro




Characters that were in NUNS 2 but didn't make the cut: 
- Ino, Karin; reason: useless, replaced by newer and better female characters
- Asuma, Chiyo; reason: late secondary characters with no direct impact in final plot
- Lars: 

{} = character's fate in NUNS 3 depends on future appearances in manga

Overall 54 playable characters.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 12, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Doesn't Raging blast 2 have like 200 characters? Why can't Ninja Storm 2.



Because CC2 actually give a damn about Gameplay?


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

*@Icegaze:* Removal of Asuma?  Fuck you. 

Your reasons for removing a character from a game are ridiculous honestly. Removing them because they aren't as plot relevant would be a terrible move and would make zero sense. If that's your logic, then a lot of characters would need to be removed. Say what you want, but Asuma was a important enough character to be in the game, and did indeed add to the theme of the series.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Because CC2 actually give a damn about Gameplay?



I'd trade in my gameplay for a 200 man roster.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> *@Icegaze:* Removal of Asuma?  Fuck you.
> 
> Your reasons for removing a character from a game are ridiculous honestly.Removing them because they aren't as plot relevant to the story would be a terrible move and would make zero sense. If that's your logic, then a lot of characters would need to be removed. Say what you want, but Asuma was a important enough character to be in the game, and did indeed add to the theme of the series.



I was expecting this reaction from you, dear Asuma-san. 

Don't get me wrong, Asuma is a character I like a lot (i.e. my favourite clan is the Sarutobi clan). However, I didn't include him in my predicted list because I would like CC2 to try and stick to the cast that will have an impact in the final plot in the manga (i.e. Beginning of Kage Summit till end of manga).

Just like there were some NUNS characters who were left out of NUNS 2 roster (think of Kimimaro and Sandaime), you know. 
As for Ino and Karin, I'd rather CC2 don't waste their time trying to invent jutsu for those 2 if Kishi didn't bother doing so in the source material. Besides, they won't be missed by a majority of a male target audience.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

Ino will always be playable.


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> I was expecting this reaction from you, dear Asuma-san.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Asuma is a character I like a lot (i.e. my favourite clan is the Sarutobi clan). However, I didn't include him in my predicted list because I would like CC2 to try and stick to the cast that will have an impact in the final plot in the manga (i.e. Beginning of Kage Summit till end of manga).
> 
> Just like there were some NUNS characters who were left out of NUNS 2 roster (think of Kimimaro and Sandaime), you know.


Why though? Why REMOVAL of characters? Why would you want a smaller roster? It makes absolutely no sense. Why not have both? Does Asuma and Chiyo staying in the roster ruin it? It adds more variety. They already have designs for the engine, why throw them out? I always found the exlusion of Sandaime and Kimimaro to be lame. But the best explanation I can come up with that is because they are from part I (Which is still stupid to exlude them in a VIDEO GAME, where being dead or alive doesn't matter.)


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 12, 2010)

@Sephiroth
I'm kinda tired of seeing her ballet dance her way through with flowers around her body. 




Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Why though? Why REMOVAL of characters? Why would you want a smaller roster? It makes absolutely no sense. Why not have both? Does Asuma and Chiyo staying in the roster ruin it? It adds more variety. They already have designs for the engine, why throw them out? I always found the exlusion of Sandaime and Kimimaro to be lame. But the best explanation I can come up with that is because they are from part I (Which is still stupid to exlude them in a VIDEO GAME, where being dead or alive doesn't matter.)



Well, I see your point, no doubt. It's a video game. But I guess CC2 and some other people like me don't fancy mixing 2 different "eras" together. In DBZ games I always loathed having 12 year old Dragonball Goku and SSJ3 Goku in the same roster. Same would go with 12 year old Naruto and Sage Mode Naruto. The power levels are different and all.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 12, 2010)

I think it's kinda tough to come up with more moves that allow her to attack with her Mind technique, that's why they have to make Ino more agile and ballerina-like. I'm surprised she got the explosive kunais instead of others like Shikamaru and Tenten. the developers did try their best to give her a moveset but it's not easy I guess.

But look at Karin. And Lars. Zzzz


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 12, 2010)

My problem with Lars is that he isn't part of the source material but he is soooo cool and powerful in the game it's insane. His hairdo irks me though.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Alright. Just wanted to make sure.
> I'd feel bad to get someone dissapointed.



I was 

I knew it was fake once I saw Raikage...but, man...Young Kakashi would be boss.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 12, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> My problem with Lars is that he isn't part of the source material but he is soooo cool and powerful in the game it's insane. His hairdo irks me though.



He looks like he belongs. 

I don't like his haircut either, but I pretend that crescent moon hairdo is some kind of ornament.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 12, 2010)

More characters does not make a better game.  Making the available characters as detailed as possible and focusing on the actual fighting engine/mechanics is what makes a great game.  I think the roster in Storm 2 is actually really really good.  

Sure there are some that would've been great in it, like Haku, Zabuza, and Hokages, and there are those, like Karin and Ino and fucking Lars, that are probably a waste of space, but it's still a great roster (and I actually don't mind Karin or Ino).  Adding every obscure character you can think of won't make the game any better.  In fact, I hate how in some of the DB games I feel like I'm fighting against fodder most of the time.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 12, 2010)

^ Agreed.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Oct 12, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Doesn't Raging blast 2 have like 200 characters? Why can't Ninja Storm 2.



because then you sacrifice game play for characters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

remove asuma and give us customizable jutsus and ougis


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2010)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> because then you sacrifice game play for characters



Tell that to Capcom! MvC3 will hit on both marks.


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> remove asuma and give us customizable jutsus and ougis


I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap I will not fall for this trap


----------



## Hellion (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


>



The sad thing about this picture is that 10 years after Naruto has finished, they wil make games like this where they add a character every year lol


----------



## Jaga (Oct 12, 2010)

Famitsu Gives UNS2 39/40!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Famitsu Gives UNS2 39/40!!!!



well that confirms allot of shit i think about famitsu.....


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> More characters does not make a better game.  Making the available characters as detailed as possible and focusing on the actual fighting engine/mechanics is what makes a great game.  I think the roster in Storm 2 is actually really really good.
> 
> Sure there are some that would've been great in it, like Haku, Zabuza, and Hokages, and there are those, like Karin and Ino and fucking Lars, that are probably a waste of space, but it's still a great roster (and I actually don't mind Karin or Ino).  Adding every obscure character you can think of won't make the game any better.  In fact, I hate how in some of the DB games I feel like I'm fighting against fodder most of the time.



agree 100 percent with this. 


also i don't get why people want zabuza and haku they are not even in part 2 it was a big shame that they were not in UNS1. but they don't belong in part 2.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 12, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Doesn't Raging blast 2 have like 200 characters? Why can't Ninja Storm 2.


No it only has over 100. The reason why there are so many is b/c they count transformations and we all know that about half the characters in the game have a transformation. In Naruto games transformations are never counted. Also the reason why BT3 had so many characters is cuz they combined all three series DB, DBZ, and GT. If they could do that in UNS 3 having all PTS and all TS characters, it could easily reach about 80 characters or so with out transformations.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 12, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> No it only has over 100. The reason why there are so many is b/c they count transformations and we all know that about half the characters in the game have a transformation. In Naruto games transformations are never counted. Also the reason why BT3 had so many characters is cuz they combined all three series DB, DBZ, and GT. If they could do that in UNS 3 having all PTS and all TS characters, it could easily reach about 80 characters or so with out transformations.



This is completely correct


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


>



Where's Kushina damn it!!


----------



## Bloo (Oct 12, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Famitsu Gives UNS2 39/40!!!!


Holy shit 

Famitsu has only given like 10 perfect scores and they're VERY critical. Good sign as the days till the game comes out quickly decrease.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

What's a Famitsu.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 12, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What's a Famitsu.


A highly respected gaming magazine in japan, they are very critical towards rating games and have only given about 10 perfect scores since their foundation, and two of those games were the legend of Zelda:
-Orica of Time 
-Wind Waker

Games such as Halo Reach and Super Mario Galaxy 2 haven't even gotten as good of a review as NUNS2. So in other words it's a great game


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> A highly respected gaming magazine in japan, they are very critical towards rating games and have only given about 10 perfect scores since their foundation, and two of those games were the legend of Zelda:
> -Orica of Time
> -Wind Waker



and nintendogs


----------



## Bloo (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> and nintendogs


Yeah I never got that one.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 12, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> *A highly respected gaming magazine in japan*, they are very critical towards rating games and have only given about 10 perfect scores since their foundation






Zen-aku said:


> and nintendogs


Don't forget classics like Bayonetta, Monster Hunter Tri, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, and Dragon Quest IX


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Don't forget classics like *Bayonetta*, Monster Hunter Tri, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, and Dragon Quest IX



that one deserved its score


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nintendogs is pretty hardcore.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 12, 2010)

Just got done playing the demo for the first time.  Now, I own both Rise of a Ninja, Broken Bond, and some of the Ultimate Ninja series but by far, this was the best.  it looks beautiful in design and I like the 3d design.  however, I can see people spamming chakra dash and button mashing as usual along with over-use of support of characters.  OVerall, can't wait until the game comes out so I can own noobs online.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> well that confirms allot of shit i think about famitsu.....



wha??? why would you not be excited? they only give good games high scores and this has to be it!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaga said:


> wha??? why would you not be excited? *they only give good games high scores* and this has to be it!



Nintendogs and monster hunter say hi

then again i am not Japanese so maybe its values dissonance

but i still played them and they both sucked


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Maybe ultimate ninja storm 3 will have that large of a roster


I just want some more modes for the damn game. 'Free Battle Mode' and 'Online Battle Mode' is pretty generic. Give me a tournament, survival, tag and time attack modes. I get UNS2 isn't a legitimate fighter, and most fans probably don't care about this kind of stuff, but it would really add to the series going forward. And while I'm tired of DBZ games, I can't lie about it having more gameplay options and variety than UNS1 and 2 (at least the RB/Tenkaichi ones).



Zen-aku said:


> well that confirms allot of *shit *i think about famitsu.....


A part of your post confirms what I think about Famitsu...

I'd give the UNS2 a solid 8 (it's cinematics/animations are a 9.5 at least), but to say it's a 39/40 game would be stretching the truth.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Nintendogs and monster hunter say hi
> 
> then again i am not Japanese so maybe its values dissonance
> 
> but i still played them and they both sucked



sometimes there are flukes, BUT NOT THIS!!! just look at UNS2's beauty...just look at it!!! Naruto, Sakura, Ino, Tsunade never looked so sexy b4 !!! Stunning HD, fist pumping action! Don't let anybody tell you otherwise!

brb... gotta get some tissues


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

you have swayed me good sir


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaga said:


> sometimes there are flukes, BUT NOT THIS!!! just look at UNS2's beauty...just look at it!!! Naruto, Sakura, Ino, Tsunade never looked so sexy b4 !!! Stunning HD, fist pumping action! Don't let anybody tell you otherwise!
> 
> brb... gotta get some tissues


----------



## Undead (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh hi guys.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaga said:


> sometimes there are flukes, BUT NOT THIS!!! just look at UNS2's beauty...just look at it!!! Naruto, Sakura, Ino, Tsunade never looked so sexy b4 !!! Stunning HD, fist pumping action! Don't let anybody tell you otherwise!
> 
> brb... gotta get some tissues


TS Nami and Nico Robin from One Piece are hotter, but I'm not complaining...


----------



## me2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

This may be a dumb question but is there an option to change the difficulty of the AI in story/adventure mode?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 13, 2010)

How does online work, is your win/loss % tracked? Most played character? Most consecutive wins? What can you find out just by looking at other person's information?


----------



## LMJ (Oct 13, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> Naruto (Rikudo Mode), Madara (New Mask appearance), Zetsu (White and Black forms), Sasuke (EMS Mode), Stone Ninja - Onoki, {Akatsuchi}, {Kurotsuchi}, Mist Ninja - Mei, Ao, Chojuro



Spoilers!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm mad that CC2 didn't make Kakashi MS as special as Itachi or Sasuke's!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2010)

CC2 made the actual boss battle even more badass than the anime.

Jiraiya Vs Pain = Badass
Naruto Vs Pain = BAD ASS !

I didn't think it was possible


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Spoilers!



that's nothing compared to the actual game

there not even to the immortals arc in  the Dub yet


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2010)

Guys, Storm 2 scored 39/40 on fucking Famitsu ! Better than Mario Galaxy !
How do you explain this ?


----------



## Litho (Oct 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Guys, Storm 2 scored 39/40 on fucking Famitsu ! Better than Mario Galaxy !
> How do you explain this ?



Uhm, I'm gonna say, the creators of Storm2 write for Famitsu 

Or, the game is really that good? 

Or, Famitsu is full of shi- :repstorm


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Uhm, I'm gonna say, the creators of Storm2 write for Famitsu
> 
> Or, the game is really that good?
> 
> Or, Famitsu is full of shi- :repstorm



Famitsu in japan in well know for harsh reviews and accurate rating.
They gave Bleach rpg games 19/40

Video games are graded in Famitsū by a panel of four video game reviewers. Each reviewer gives a score from zero to ten (ten being best). The scores of the four reviewers are then added up with a possible score of forty.

Famitsu is considered the most widely read and respected video game news magazine in Japan.

One reviewer could screw up, okay. But 8 different reviewers ? 4 for the ps3 version and 4 for the x360 version ? NO WAY.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 13, 2010)

Well in my opinion I can confirm this score for myself.
The game is absolutly stunning and for someone who doesn't want to read 170 Mangachapter or watch 170 Anime episodes...Just play the game. It's exactly the same but better (minor details like Narutos 4 Tails Mode attacking Sakura aren't in... but they are rare and minor)


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> How does online work, is your win/loss % tracked? Most played character? Most consecutive wins? What can you find out just by looking at other person's information?



Not really sure, i've not seen much of online.

But i DO have seen that they keep track of how many times someone discon'ed by a scale of x/10


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Oct 13, 2010)

My interview with Hiroshi Matsuyama...Just hit the spoiler button, because the site is in greek... No new exciting info, but its an interesting reading...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> CC2 made the actual boss battle even more badass than the anime.
> 
> Jiraiya Vs Pain = Badass
> Naruto Vs Pain = BAD ASS !
> ...



I seen fan made youtube videos that's better than anime so that's not saying much.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 13, 2010)

I personally am doubtful about 39/40, although it is great hype. 

Nevertheless, I believe the game shouldn't be far from that score; perhaps slightly lower. Gotta wait till I play the game to tell, but on a personal level, it feels unlikely for me to give the game that high a score.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I personally am doubtful about 39/40, although it is great hype.
> 
> Nevertheless, I believe the game shouldn't be far from that score; perhaps slightly lower. Gotta wait till I play the game to tell, but on a personal level, it feels unlikely for me to give the game that high a score.



Scores like that will help for the amount of games sold though, and that gives them more money for the next project.

Let's just wait what the American and European reviews have to say about it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 13, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I personally am doubtful about 39/40, although it is great hype.
> 
> Nevertheless, I believe the game shouldn't be far from that score; perhaps slightly lower. Gotta wait till I play the game to tell, but on a personal level, it feels unlikely for me to give the game that high a score.



Hey Wormo have you called AMK hub? They are confirmed selling it on Friday and was even trying to promote the limited edition to me over the phone. Make a reservation to be safe


----------



## Firaea (Oct 13, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Hey Wormo have you called AMK hub? They are confirmed selling it on Friday and was even trying to promote the limited edition to me over the phone. Make a reservation to be safe



Great! I've yet to call them, but yeah, I will. By the way, they've the limited edition!?!? I dunno, just for how rare it is in Singapore, I might actually get that one.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

no limited edition for america ehh? this is just sad


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2010)

After watching matches of people who kind of know what they are doin now, they end so quickly, that might be the big upside to this game is how fast paced it is compared Storm 1, the guard assist looks like I might be able to do some nasty things with it.

Matches can end in like 20 seconds in this.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea, i think it will be kinda like UFC undisputed. A match would end in like 30 seconds if it's just 2 noobs playing but if it was 2 people who know how to play, the match went on for a while.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, i think it will be kinda like UFC undisputed. A match would end in like 30 seconds if it's just 2 noobs playing but if it was 2 people who know how to play, the match went on for a while.



Except the opposite in this case, 2 noobs take forever to kill each other in Naruto.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Except the opposite in this case, 2 noobs take forever to kill each other in Naruto.



Nah, i think 2 pros would have longer matches then 2 noobs because they would be better at evading, replacement, timing, and using tactics so less health would be loss over time.

2 noobs would run low on health right away because they would just be noobs running around aimlessly throwing punches and ougis.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2010)

That's not the case trust me, especially in Accel 2.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> That's not the case trust me, especially in Accel 2.



Yea, you're right now that i think about it.


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 13, 2010)

I got it yesterday, as the Special Edition was released early in Australia, so I thought I might share some opinions about how it was. I just finished story mode and have everyone unlocked and Ive played about 50 or more free battles with my brother so I think I can say some stuff...

Firstly, Ultimate Adventure mode was incredibly tedious and boring. Traversing from still generic background to still generic background for hours was boring as all hell and the annoying amount of padding really showed through. By padding I mean how you'd be forced into random AI fights every now and then that didn't affect the story or were generally un-needed. Also, I don't believe you can change the difficulty level in Ultimate Adventure and it was shocking. You just had to stand there, Ultimate Jutsu, charge, Ultimate Jutsu, charge, Ultimate Jutsu and they'd be dead in seconds. Even in the battles in which Ultimate Justus were unavailable, the AI still couldn't make any sort of resistance. While the easy battles forgivingly shortened the story mode, they quickly became a nuisance rather than fun. Boss Battles were quite cool and a breathe of fresh air in comparison to the rest of Story Mode but even then I was left a little unsatisfied with some of the bosses and I enjoyed the Giant Bosses in the first game better, personally.

Now that that's out of the way, despite the tedious story mode, the rest of the game is brilliant. the character roster is full and appealing, with everyone who really could be available considering how far the story goes being well represented (Only exception being that Shizune is not playable). Supports are now far more interesting to use and add another layer of depth to the game and every character is fun to play as. Out of all the characters, I'd have to say the funnest are definitely Killer Bee and Tobi. Both are entertaining in their movements as well as having interesting and funny combos and their awakenings are epic (If you didn't already know, Killer Bee becomes the massive Eight Tails and Tobi reveals his Sharingan and goes into bad-ass Madara mode). The shortened Ultimate Jutsus are actually a massive improvement. They no longer feel like their interrupting the game and make the game far more exciting. While the long Ultimate Jutsus in previous games were cool, they diverted your attention away from the actual fight and it got tedious seeing the same long movies time and time again in the middle of a struggle.
Also people who complain about the one jutsu and one ultimate jutsu per character can be at ease, because most character's throws are as epic as their jutsu. Some examples of epic throws include Ino's being Mind Transfer Jutsu, Rock Lee having Front Lotus, Pain summoning the big head monster thing that eats the opponent and Killer Bee having his eight sword spinning attack that lolpwned Sasuke.
One disappointment I found was the fact that you cannot play games just as awakenings. This is particularly disappointing considering that Naruto, SM Naruto (although as far as I can tell, Four Tails and Six Tails are only different in appearance and not move-pool), Jiraiya, Hebi Sasuke, Itachi, Deidara, Kankuro, Konan, Kakuzu, Choji, Sasori, Killer Bee, Tobi and possibly a few others (Minato? Hinata? I can't remember...) actually get entirely new move-pools when they enter Awakening while other characters such as Orochimaru, are far cooler in their awakening mode. (For example, Orochimaru's Jutsu in which he transforms into a snake instead has him transform into the giant white snake he became when he attempted to take over Sasuke). It's only minor, but I still would've liked to have more of a taste for their awakening modes rather then the quick frenzies that they are.

All in all, however, it is a fantastic game and lots and lots of fun. Yes, story mode SUCKS, but the game play in free battle and online battles more then makes up for it. Its a chore to finish story mode, but once you have their is lots of fun to be had. I am absolutely adoring the game, its so much fun and even though there are a few small game play changes I'd make if I could (Story mode however in my opinion should be abolished as they failed again to make it fun and not a chore), I think this game is a big step-up and is awesome to the max.

However my biggest irk is Jugo's costume. Why the hell did they not let him change into what he wore after getting out of prison!? It's so annoying watching him in an epic battle when all he's wearing are grey shorts and shirt! I don't know why, but it bugs the hell out of me. For those who wondered and don't already know, the only characters with alternate costumes are Hebi Sasuke (White has Chidori Spear and Grey has Kirin) and Sage Mode Naruto (He can swap his sage cloak for the Hokage cloak and hat).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2010)

Story Mode sucks ? I'm having a LOT of fun hanging around in Narutoverse in this game. 
IMO it's the best story mode of every ultimate ninja game so far.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 13, 2010)

@Sarutobi Asuma

I take back what I said about wishing CC2 will not include Asuma, Chiyo, Karin and Ino in the next Ninja Storm 2 game. After all, it's not like they are pre-timeskip characters anyway. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Could you take back your "fuck you " statement?


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Story Mode sucks ? I'm having a LOT of fun hanging around in Narutoverse in this game.
> IMO it's the best story mode of every ultimate ninja game so far.


Really? Throughout the entire thing I was wishing it would just get over and done with or at least that they'd let you teleport from place to place that you'd already been rather than having to walk back and forth and back and forth.

Or at the very least add mini-games to make it more interesting. I mean, come on, Kakashi discovers Naruto is Wind-type by fighting him, Naruto learns how to use Wind chakra somehow by fighting Asuma and Naruto somehow learns how to use Sage chakra, yes, by fighting. they could've done the training through mini games and made it much funner and interesting

Also, Deidara (VS Sasuke) and Killer Bee and possibly Orochimaru (VS Sasuke) deserved a boss battle. I was very disappointed they were all standard battles.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 13, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Spoilers!




Oops. Sorry. :sweat
Corrected.

Btw, I haven't bought any video game in the last 2 years (I have a PS3). I think NUNS 2 is going to break that jinx.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

Story mode blew ass and was tedious as hell in Ninja Storm 1, so it's going to be a walk in the park this time around.


----------



## Volture (Oct 13, 2010)

How come there are no adventure vids !


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Story mode blew ass and was tedious as hell in Ninja Storm 1, so it's going to be a walk in the park this time around.



Oh god did it suck...hoping better for this game.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 13, 2010)

Volture said:


> How come there are no adventure vids !



What are you saying? I am uploading like crazy since yesterday.



Entire Kazekage Arc and 4 Parts of 6 (currently uploading) of the Reunion Arc, after that Immortals Arc.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 13, 2010)

Standard battles > tree-climbing or scroll collecting, IMHO. 

I'd very much love to have standard battles instead of those.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2010)

I just got to the Hachibi part in the game. You get control of Taka Sasuke and fight Killer Bee.


----------



## Volture (Oct 13, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> What are you saying? I am uploading like crazy since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Entire Kazekage Arc and 4 Parts of 6 (currently uploading) of the Reunion Arc, after that Immortals Arc.


Harr, I thought those only consisted out of the battles in that arc lol xD.

Well, now I only watched the first part, since I don't want to spoil it for myself _too_ much, but it looks awesome .


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't wait to hear more of that dub voice for Killer Bee.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasuke Reunion Arc Videos Complete Walktrough (includes Cutscenes, every Battle and Dialog)

In English:













Everything in HD, japanese Dub, english subtitles, Xbox 360 Version.


----------



## Klue (Oct 13, 2010)

Mendrox continues to shine through for us, thank you.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2010)

Gameplay basics :

- Replacement jutsu takes twice more chakra than is NUNS1.

- Supports makes the game more fun, they can defend you, juggle an opponent and take hits for you.

- Awakening is basically god mode. Any character becomes immune to Ultimate Jutsu and grabs during Awakening, he can't summon supports and can't use his inventory.

- There is a support bar that fills up during the battle, the more you use support, the more it goes up.

There is 2 lvl you can fill the bar. If you fill the bar a 1st time, Supports starts to act on their own, cover you while you recover chakra, juggle opponents and assist you in combos. When you fill the bar a 2nd time, you can use a Team Super.

- Some character can charge their jutsus ( Kakashi, Sasuke, Naruto and some more ) giving them 2 jutsus in battle Ex : Minato : Uncharged Jutsu is Rasengan, if you charge the jutsu it becomes Space-Time : Rasengan Barrage.

- Some people haves Epic grabs, Sage Naruto tackle the opponent with a Clone and Rasengan the crap out of the guy, Ino haves Shintenshin ... so on.

- You can choose what appear during Substitution Jutsu, Tentacle, Wood, Leaves, Crow etc ...
- Bosses are immune to state effects ( poison etc ... )

- If you perform well during a boss battle QTE, you can see a special scene at the end of the battle.

- In the story mode you control Naruto, Jiraiya, Asuma, Sasuke and Shikamaru.

- Since jutsu are not customizable, some characters throws random jutsu at the end of their combos ( Sasuke use Chidori during combos, Itachi uses Fireball jutsus etc ... )

- Some characters haves instant Dashes during Awakening making them very dangerous ( Guy, Lee, Minato ... )


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 13, 2010)

Good stuff, Yagami. I thought I was just going to be doing single battles, but supports sound like a blast this time around. The team ougis are just too cool.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2010)

the fight with Oro vs 4-tails is awesome!


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gameplay basics :
> 
> - Replacement jutsu takes twice more chakra than is NUNS1.
> 
> ...



Any opinions on the awakenings? Like what are the most usefull ones.

And is there any way to fight a giant awakening?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

^Turtle and evade for 30 Seconds.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^Turtle and evade for 30 Seconds.



^ It's not that easy. You block 4 hits from an Awakening and you're stunned.

But yeah, you can run around Hachibi and attack him from aside since he's slow.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2010)

Seems to me like Susano'o is easy to avoid, can Itachi still chakra dash in it?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Seems to me like Susano'o is easy to avoid, can Itachi still chakra dash in it?



No, but his jutsu becomes a Homing Amaterasu. And he can guard crush you quite fast too, once you're guard crushed, it's free Amaterasu in your face.


----------



## Volture (Oct 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> - You can choose what appear during Substitution Jutsu, Tentacle, Wood, Leaves, Crow etc ...


Wait, what do you mean by that? Can you choose one and it will show it despite what character you chose? So the crows aren't just with Itachi, but with Kiba for example too?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2010)

Volture said:


> Wait, what do you mean by that? Can you choose one and it will show it despite what character you chose? So the crows aren't just with Itachi, but with Kiba for example too?



Yes, you can give speed Substitution to Chouji, a Log to Lee, Crows to Naruto and Hachibi's Tentacle to Itachi.

There are around 20 different kind  and you can give any one to any character. No restriction.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

yay, log for everyone!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a pretty neat feature.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, Yagami1211. 
What are your favourite ultimates/ougis? From what I've seen, Kabuto's, Killerbee's and Minato's.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> yay, log for everyone!



Wish you could set up a break down for Sasuke when someone uses it against him./NarutoAbridgedReference


----------



## Volture (Oct 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> yay, crows for everyone!


Fixed for accuracy


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm gonna use Tenten with the 8-Tails' tentacle substitute.


----------



## Undead (Oct 13, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> Thanks for all the info, Yagami1211.
> What are your favourite ultimates/ougis? From what I've seen, Kabuto's, Killerbee's and Minato's.


Asuma's is sick.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Story Mode sucks ? I'm having a LOT of fun hanging around in Narutoverse in this game.
> IMO it's *the best story mode of every ultimate ninja game* so far.


I don't mean to sound like an ass, but it being the best story mode of the whole series doesn't necessarily mean it's good overall.


E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the impressions, all I needed was a Naruto fan who could judge the game fairly, someone who could give me the good and bad. All-in-all I can't wait to get my hands on the game.


E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> Really? Throughout the entire thing I was wishing it would just get over and done with or at least that they'd let you teleport from place to place that you'd already been rather than having to walk back and forth and back and forth.
> 
> Or at the very least add mini-games to make it more interesting. I mean, come on, Kakashi discovers Naruto is Wind-type by fighting him, Naruto learns how to use Wind chakra somehow by fighting Asuma and Naruto somehow learns how to use Sage chakra, yes, by fighting. they could've done the training through mini games and made it much funner and interesting
> 
> Also, Deidara (VS Sasuke) and Killer Bee and possibly Orochimaru (VS Sasuke) deserved a boss battle. I was very disappointed they were all standard battles.


 I like the mini-games from the previous Ultimate Ninja games, but it's always the same games over and over again. I wouldn't mind if CC2 actually put some effort into making new mini-games for the story mode, or put in some racing and other mini-games where 2 players can compete against one another. 



crazymtf said:


> Oh god did it suck...hoping better for this game.


To me it feels like abandoned CC2 free-roam because they didn't have the time/budget to improve it. The hidden village had it's problems in UNS1, but I think if CC2 stuck with it we would've got something pretty interesting going forward.


Wormodragon said:


> Standard battles > tree-climbing or scroll collecting, IMHO.
> 
> I'd very much love to have standard battles instead of those.


Other than the fighting portion, it seems like CC2 never puts much creativity in other areas of the Ultimate Ninja games.


Yagami1211 said:


> Gameplay basics :
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking for some battle specifics from someone, so thanks for that. 

-Is there any specific abilities or properties that certain characters possess over others? 

-I've heard about long-range types, but what makes them special at long-range attacks? Is it their attacks from the square (shuriken) button, their evasion skills, and/or their melee working differently at a distance?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

Can you do replacement with shuriken?


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 13, 2010)

Hold on, were the two secret characters revealed yet? I was under the impression it was Part I Naruto and Sasuke, but I haven't seen them in any footage yet...?


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 13, 2010)

^ I guess the 2 secret characters were Minato and Tobi because they were revealed last. Although 6-tailed Naruto-Kyuubi was actually the last revealed but technically isn't a character; it's a transformation.



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Asuma's is sick.



It is actually my 6th favourite. 
Asuma's awekening mode is sick as well. Up there with Tobi's Sharingan mode and Konan's Angel mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I thought there was 44 characters said to be playable but only 42 on the select screen or something like that.


----------



## Volture (Oct 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Well I thought there was 44 characters said to be playable but only 42 on the select screen or something like that.


Well, they definitely said 44 playable characters in one of the 'Behind the game's'. It'd be retarded if they meant some transformations :/.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ If they counted awakenings in their number, then it would have been over 44.

eh, oh well.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone want to do me a solid and link me to that 6 minute PV that showcases every character?


----------



## Undead (Oct 13, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Someone want to do me a solid and link me to that 6 minute PV that showcases every character?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPVcfoY-kCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 13, 2010)

i love the Chinese sounding music for Team Gai when it got to their turn. It suits them SO WELL especially the part with Tenten and Lee cos it just seems to go with their actions/movements in the PV


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a question for those who have the game. Does Sasuke have his own Story Mode like in Accel 2 or is it in certain times? And is Sakura following you all the time? Can you have someone else beside her?


----------



## Fireball (Oct 13, 2010)

hopefully they will have it already in store tomorrow :3


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 13, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I have a question for those who have the game. Does Sasuke have his own Story Mode like in Accel 2 or is it in certain times? And is Sakura following you all the time? Can you have someone else beside her?



Yea I would like to know as well


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 13, 2010)

Fireball said:


> hopefully they will have it already in store tomorrow :3



Are you from the UK mate?
I'm going to try and get it tomorrow, providing I'm feeling well.

*Been in bed all week with vertigo  *


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

UK release date is tomorrow?


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> UK release date is tomorrow?



Friday 

Despite this greed, I'm still getting the crack epidemic like symptoms that come with not having the game


----------



## Fireball (Oct 13, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> Are you from the UK mate?



germany =)


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 13, 2010)

You can have Taka Sasuke fighting without the Akatsuki coat, right?
What about the other members of Taka? Do they have alt costumes wearing the cloaks or Akatsuki coats?


----------



## Undead (Oct 13, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> What about the other members of Taka? Do they have alt costumes wearing the cloaks or Akatsuki coats?


Nope             .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

Can you play as Itachi with no cloak?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 13, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I have a question for those who have the game. Does Sasuke have his own Story Mode like in Accel 2 or is it in certain times? And is Sakura following you all the time? Can you have someone else beside her?


Anyone?.


----------



## Undead (Oct 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Can you play as Itachi with no cloak?


Well, he appears cloakless in the boss fight against Sasuke. As for vs mode / online, I really doubt he'll be given a alternate outfit.


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2010)

Getting my copy after work today  So about 8 hours left


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a few more days yeah!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

> The translation from Japanese to English is all over the place. The severity of the bad language is about as inconsistent as an Alzheimers patient’s recollection of their family. One word in particular is translated into everything from *“Dang-it!” to “Bastard!”*.


----------



## Klue (Oct 13, 2010)

The 15th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 13, 2010)

so the game comes out the 19th in the US right?


----------



## Undead (Oct 13, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> so the game comes out the 19th in the US right?


Correct            .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Correct            .



damn still 5 days


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 13, 2010)

5 long ass days :/


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2010)

Go get laid in the meantime.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Can you play as Itachi with no cloak?



I asked that too, I hope so. MAybe it'll be. DLC, wouldn't be hard since the outfit is already made, it just needs to be able to select it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 13, 2010)

> Maybe it'll be. DLC, wouldn't be hard since the outfit is already made, it just needs to be able to select it.



Yea, that would be awesome.


----------



## Undead (Oct 13, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I asked that too, I hope so. MAybe it'll be. DLC, wouldn't be hard since the outfit is already made, it just needs to be able to select it.


No DLC for this game has been confirmed
 in the "Behind the game" videos.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2010)

Gray said:


> Go get laid in the meantime.



already did and the wait is still long


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it true that characters can be unlocked just by playing VS mode by accumulating points? does it work by VS with another player or must it be with the computer? I hear that you need 600 000 SP if you don't play the Story Mode first.

Also, does playing Story Mode unlock anything else apart from characters?


----------



## Litho (Oct 14, 2010)

Klue said:


> The 15th can't come soon enough.



Are we going to the 15th or is the 15th coming to us???


----------



## Kyou (Oct 14, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I have a question for those who have the game. Does Sasuke have his own Story Mode like in Accel 2 or is it in certain times? And is Sakura following you all the time? Can you have someone else beside her?



Um, Sasuke has his own story section, it's in the Story Mode sort of thing.

Pretty much, you select story mode, you go into it and play it chronologically, from Kazekage arc through to Hidan and Kakuzu arc before it switches to Sasuke, not sure how long for only reached that part recently but yeah. 

And the person following you is the person who was on the mission in the show, so more often then not you've got Yamato, Sai, Kakashi and Sakura following you, although they change each time.


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 14, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> You can have Taka Sasuke fighting without the Akatsuki coat, right?
> What about the other members of Taka? Do they have alt costumes wearing the cloaks or Akatsuki coats?



No, he always has the cloak on and is the the only Taka member to get a new costume. Which means Jugo always has his stupid prison costume. Grah.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Can you play as Itachi with no cloak?



No.

The only alternate costumes are Hebi Sasuke (White with Chidori Spear and Grey with Kirin) and Sage Mode Naruto (Who can wear the Hokage Cloak and hat instead of the Sage Cloak).



Mystic Sasuke said:


> Anyone?.


No, you switch between Naruto and Sasuke's story as it progresses and you have different people or noone at all following you at different times in the story.



Red Raptor said:


> Is it true that characters can be unlocked just by playing VS mode by accumulating points? does it work by VS with another player or must it be with the computer? I hear that you need 600 000 SP if you don't play the Story Mode first.
> 
> Also, does playing Story Mode unlock anything else apart from characters?


Yes, it's true. Characters are unlocked as you collect Storm Points.

And I believe it doesn't unlock anything except for possibly Sage Mode Naruto's alternate costume that I haven't unlocked yet.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 14, 2010)

I really wish people would put up more dub clibs of the game. More than half of this game is new stuff for the dub that I want to hear.  I don't want clips of the same ol' JP voice cast I've heard over 9000 times.


AND MORE ENGLISH KILLER BEE, GEEZ.


----------



## Volture (Oct 14, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I really wish people would put up more dub clibs of the game. More than half of this game is new stuff for the dub that I want to hear.  I don't want clips of the same ol' JP voice cast I've heard over 9000 times.
> 
> 
> AND MORE ENGLISH KILLER BEE, GEEZ.


Ugh.. dub .


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 14, 2010)

I dunno why people rag the Naruto dub. Besides a few voices that can be annoying (Although no more annoying than Japanese counterparts. I can't see how people say Naruto's dub voice is annoying...then praise his JP voice), it's a really good dub. Very faithful to the source material.


You kids today are just too picky 
Back in my day we had to deal with Sailor Moon and Saban-DBZ.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 14, 2010)

I got my copy today the european version , But now I am at work I cant play it damn.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I dunno why people rag the Naruto dub. Besides a few voices that can be annoying (Although no more annoying than Japanese counterparts. I can't see how people say Naruto's dub voice is annoying...then praise his JP voice), it's a really good dub. Very faithful to the source material.
> 
> 
> You kids today are just too picky
> Back in my day we had to deal with Sailor Moon and Saban-DBZ.



This man speaks the truth

Sauske's voice is much much much much better in  English


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 14, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> 5 long ass days :/



I'm getting my game tomorrow, or maybe even today xD

-LS-


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2010)

At long last, the wait has ended.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2010)

Wormo the shop just called quick go down or mAke ur reservation now  The game is out!!!!!! On my wAy to collect now!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thoses who haves the game.
Try using Karin's Ultimate Jutsu against Taka Sasuke, hilarity ensue !


----------



## Creator (Oct 14, 2010)

My copy just came. Collectors Edition.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2010)

Found a Collectors Edition on the shelf of my local game store! :WOW

PSN's in my sig, see you on the battlefield.


----------



## Creator (Oct 14, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Found a Collectors Edition on the shelf of my local game store! :WOW
> 
> PSN's in my sig, see you on the battlefield.



I already have you. Get ready to get destroyed.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> I already have you. Get ready to get destroyed.



Hinata VS. Tsunade, seems like a good opening match. 	

Bring it.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 14, 2010)

I still gotta wait 5 days  So unfair .


----------



## Bloo (Oct 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> This man speaks the truth
> 
> Sauske's voice is much much much much better in  English



If only we could say the same for pein, and I want to hear Minatos voice.


----------



## TheNotoriousGAB (Oct 14, 2010)

Getting the Collectors addition 3 days ago (official release date was today here in AUS) is shitting me.. Because the DLC isnt up yet.. I want Yondaime pwnage dammittttt!!

Sasuke V Naruto in Oro's Hideout was freaking epic though! (even if different to the anime.. coz lets face it.. the sauce fucked everyone up)

Currently learning Fuuton RasenShuriken, and switched to Asuma


----------



## Bloo (Oct 14, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> No DLC for this game has been confirmed
> in the "Behind the game" videos.



I read that too, but they might release that as a dlc,since the outfit is already in the game.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 14, 2010)

TheNotoriousGAB said:


> Getting the Collectors addition 3 days ago (official release date was today here in AUS) is shitting me.. Because the DLC isnt up yet.. I want Yondaime pwnage dammittttt!!
> 
> Sasuke V Naruto in Oro's Hideout was freaking epic though! (even if different to the anime.. *coz lets face it.. the sauce fucked everyone up*)
> 
> Currently learning Fuuton RasenShuriken, and switched to Asuma



 He only really fucked up Sakura and Sai. Naruto was too injured to fight effectively at the time, if he hadn't been it probably would've went more like it did in the game.


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Are we going to the 15th or is the 15th coming to us???



Oh, it's the 19th? WTF is this shit!?!


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 14, 2010)

None of the shops near me will sell the game...
I'll just have to play the demo once again 

Anyways, I was reading on the gamefaqs forums that some PS3 users are using turbo kawarimi? Something about being able to rape the kawarimi out so that they're untouchable? What's this about?

Glad I have a 360


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 14, 2010)

One more day :S


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2010)

Basterds, now I am waiting 5 days


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2010)

Epicness will .........

*presses start*

.... commence now!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Epicness will .........
> 
> *presses start*
> 
> .... commence now!!



^
*adding to PSN list*


----------



## Firaea (Oct 14, 2010)

Collectors' Edition in my hand. 

But I can't play yet due to project work.


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

5 more days for me.

You lucky bastards.


----------



## Litho (Oct 14, 2010)

Went to a shop today but they didn't have it yet.
Meh, can't play till the weekend anyway.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Oct 14, 2010)

I got the game , its installing as I type this.

if anyone wants to play against me, my PSN ID is Milanista_13_33


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 14, 2010)

Gay thing is I have to buy the game during my midterm exams next week, BOSCHIITT!!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 14, 2010)

Just.....5.....more.....days! I can't wait much longer


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2010)

I forgot Europe was due to receive Storm 2 before the US.


----------



## Litho (Oct 14, 2010)

Klue said:


> I forgot Europe was due to receive Storm 2 before the US.



Just as planned!

Can't wait to play it this weekend against my friend, whom I shall beat the living crap out of.


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm gonna get it today. 
Add me on PSN : SwahiliBlonde

If you have balls, that is


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 14, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I really wish people would put up more dub clibs of the game. More than half of this game is new stuff for the dub that I want to hear.  I don't want clips of the same ol' JP voice cast I've heard over 9000 times.
> 
> 
> AND MORE ENGLISH KILLER BEE, GEEZ.


It's nothing special, trust me. I was really disappointed with Killer Bee's dub voice. He lacks the energy and enthusiasm needed for Bee's awesome rapping and one-liner

I cacked it when I read the subtitles for the victory quote "Girls are good and guys are all right! Everyone agrees I'm really tight!" so I quickly changed to dub to see what it sounded like in english and it just sounded... wrong.

On other note someone told me how to get Hokage Naruto and it worked. After finishing story mode you pray to the statue at the Toad's house and it gives you the notification that he's unlocked.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

Snort spoiler for the story mode


*Spoiler*: __ 



You can get various characters to the Korean BBQ, I went with Lee, Guy and Chouji. Chouji eats everything and Guy says "Chouji never stops eating, he's the Nine Stomach Beast Jinchuuriki !"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2010)

called every store i know of, nothing 

they're all saying "next week"..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

Khris said:


> called every store i know of, nothing
> 
> they're all saying "next week"..



I'm disappointed, son.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dammit.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 14, 2010)

Tomorrow I'm ready!!! Who wants to test their skills against me? just add me, my PSN is "LegendarySaiyan"

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

> "Girls are good and guys are all right! Everyone agrees I'm really tight!"



Lol, what the hell.


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh Bee...


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2010)

No preorder bonus or Collector's edition for the US?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh and you can date Hinata in the game


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 14, 2010)

Can I date Tenten?


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

The World said:


> No preorder bonus or Collector's edition for the US?


Nope.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Can I date Tenten?



There is a friendship gauge in the game. Sometime they send you letters and you can give them presents and stuff.

Once the gauge is full, and you meet special requirements, you can go drink a tea or eat at some place with the chick. ( Or have a friendship talk with a male buddy ). Some letters are Hilarious. ( Duh, Sai )

So, yes you can date any chick of the rookies and Temari. That means Tenten too.

Exemple : Letter from Sai


*Spoiler*: __ 



To Naruto:
I'm a young schoolgirl. I've been in love with you since I met you, I'm waiting you after school near the gym.

From Sai


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, what the hell.



Translation error - *cough*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Oh and you can date Hinata in the game



Does it change anything in the game? 

_*EDIT:*_ Nevermind.



> There is a friendship gauge in the game. Sometime they send you letters and you can give them presents and stuff.
> 
> So, yes you can date any chick of the rookies and Temari. That means Tenten too.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> There is a friendship gauge in the game. Sometime they send you letters and you can give them presents and stuff.
> 
> Once the gauge is full, and you meet special requirements, you can go drink a tea or eat at some place with the chick. ( Or have a friendship talk with a male buddy ). Some letters are Hilarious. ( Duh, Sai )
> 
> ...


 LOL Sai.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 14, 2010)

Just got the game, hating the story mode, all that walking from place to place..ugh, please upload a save file someone..


----------



## Litho (Oct 14, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK Sai 

He's so awesome, if only his belly button wasn't showing all the time though 

I'm also dating Tenten lol


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Just got the game, hating the story mode, all that walking from place to place..ugh, please upload a save file someone..


It's good exercise.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

How does the ranking system work online?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Just got the game, hating the story mode, all that walking from place to place..ugh, please upload a save file someone..



You guys don't know how to take your time playing a game slowly.

You will have Teleport Stones later on.

I have a lot of fun walking on the map. Backgrounds are gorgeous.

I noticed that when a games comes out, everyone focus on negatives aspects.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 14, 2010)

The World said:


> No preorder bonus or Collector's edition for the US?


Yeah, what's up with that...


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 14, 2010)

Sean★ said:


> Um, Sasuke has his own story section, it's in the Story Mode sort of thing.
> 
> Pretty much, you select story mode, you go into it and play it chronologically, from Kazekage arc through to Hidan and Kakuzu arc before it switches to Sasuke, not sure how long for only reached that part recently but yeah.
> 
> And the person following you is the person who was on the mission in the show, so more often then not you've got Yamato, Sai, Kakashi and Sakura following you, although they change each time.


Ohh ok thanks man.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 14, 2010)

>receive text msg
>your ordered product: naruto ninja storm 2 collector's edition was delivered

i am going to ejaculate my way trough that store and coat the game with seventeen thousand layers of semen, old and new


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> >receive text msg
> >your ordered product: naruto ninja storm 2 collector's edition was delivered
> 
> i am going to ejaculate my way trough that store and coat the game with seventeen thousand layers of semen, old and new



TOO MUCH INFO


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 14, 2010)

Store is teasing me.. followed my mail order to the very delivery store, the game arriving earlier then I expected this morning, yet they didn't send out the very much needed notice I need to collect my stuff.

Oh well. 
Keep me on a leash, will ya. It's mail day tomorrow, as well.

Temari. pek


----------



## Volture (Oct 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You guys don't know how to take your time playing a game slowly.
> 
> You will have Teleport Stones later on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm going to have a lot of faps while looking at those gorgeous backgrounds on my 42" Full-HD LCD TV .


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> So, yes you can date any chick of the rookies and Temari. That means Tenten too.




OH GOD YES! YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!  



> Exemple : Letter from Sai
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh man that's funny, hahaha


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

I want a date with Asuma.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> If only we could say the same for pein, and I want to hear Minatos voice.



pain sounds godly and ominous as he should


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

For who ever isn't enjoying the storymode, Just give your game to me. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I want a date with Asuma.


----------



## McAleeCh (Oct 14, 2010)

Was very pleased to receive my copy a day early in this morning's post - it's not out over here until tomorrow. Haven't had too much time to play it, though I've managed to get through Rescue the Kazekage and onto the beginning of Their Reunion. Just saved after unlocking Yamato and Sai.

Enjoying it a lot so far - battles are fast and fluid, though I still don't have the timing down right for the substitutions. Need more practice there. Overworld looks nice with its' hand-painted backgrounds, but I wish there was more to do in it than run around and pick up items off the floor. 

Weird to see some of the changes story-wise, though - for example, they bothered to model Chiyo's brother Ebizo and yet he doesn't even turn up until after the Kazekage Rescue arc's over - I wasn't expecting him to be playable, since he never did anything in the actual arc, but I didn't even spot him in any of the cutscenes! Likewise, Kankuro doesn't actually appear until the arc ends - presumably because Sasori in Hiruko isn't a playable fighter, so his only fight of the entire arc was cut out. That was a massive shame I thought, since it's the only damn thing he does in the entirety of the plot covered by the game! 

Anyway, loving it so far, regardless. = )


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


>


Don't hate.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2010)

Played Free Battle for about 6 hours to unlock every character. I know what they mean by Customisable Jutsu now I think - they refer to the Support System. The supports are either Guard type, Attack Type or Balanced Type. At first everyone will have only one type for you to select. However after unlocking everyone, you can start to unlock individual character's ability to choose which type you wanna chooise when he/she's being selected as Support. It's VERY well done I think. So far I have unlocked Naruto's, Sasuke's, Asuma's, Chiyo's, Orochimaru's, Kabuto;s. I dunno why they are in this order but yeah...

Anyway I'm definitely maining Tenten, with Hinata as Support and probably An Attack type. When she does her Team Ougi... omg. And I;m glad they changed her gameplay i take back my words. EXPLOSIVE KUNAI from her scroll!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!

Too sleepy now more later...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 14, 2010)

Managed to switch my day off with a co worker on the 20th. I'm gonna play this to death allllll dayyyy.   

To those that have the game, pls let us know how long it takes you to finish the story mode. I remember reading an interview where they said it'll take you atleast 35 hours iirc. I remember purge saying it took him 20+. I guess he rushed.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Played Free Battle for about 6 hours to unlock every character.



So all you have to do is play Free Battle to unlock all the characters?


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mangetsu126 said:


> I got the game ,* its installing as I type this.
> *
> if anyone wants to play against me, my PSN ID is Milanista_13_33



How much memory is the install for the game? UNS1 was around 4GB, but I hope this one is a bit lower at least.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So all you have to do is play Free Battle to unlock all the characters?



You will miss Hokage Naruto which can only be obtained by Story Mode.
And it would be too bad to miss the awesome boss battles.



Rhythmic- said:


> Managed to switch my day off with a co worker on the 20th. I'm gonna play this to death allllll dayyyy.
> 
> To those that have the game, pls let us know how long it takes you to finish the story mode. I remember reading an interview where they said it'll take you atleast 35 hours iirc. I remember purge saying it took him 20+. I guess he rushed.



35 hrs to clear the story mode 100%

15 hours to get to Pain and defeat him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I want a date with Asuma.



You can treat the whole Team 10 ... oh no wait he's dead .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

> You will miss Hokage Naruto which can only be obtained by Story Mode.
> And it would be too bad to miss the awesome boss battles.



Ah, Alright.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 14, 2010)

Can we date Konan?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2010)

Might be getting this tomorrow since all the other games I wanted got delayed until next year 

What is story mode like?


EDIT

Date? Wut? Can you date characters in the game? Can you date Sasuke?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh god; Dating Asuma, Dating Sasuke, What's next.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone from the forum tried online yet?


----------



## destinator (Oct 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> 35 hrs to clear the story mode 100%
> 
> 15 hours to get to Pain and defeat him.



Needed like 10h for story (see lots of people claiming 5-6h o.O).

Needed 24h for 100% story.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 14, 2010)

destinator said:


> Needed like 10h for story (see lots of people claiming 5-6h o.O).
> 
> Needed 24h for 100% story.



Des, you posting the awesome Ougi video in it's HD glory this time around as well?


----------



## Volture (Oct 14, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Played Free Battle for about 6 hours to unlock every character.


Way to ruin an awesome game .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

destinator said:


> Needed like 10h for story (see lots of people claiming 5-6h o.O).
> 
> Needed 24h for 100% story.



Yea, i was just watching somebody on JustinTv beat it and he said it took him about 20 hours.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 14, 2010)

PSN name: Guldmagen


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2010)

My PSN is in my sig. Add me if you want.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> There is a friendship gauge in the game. Sometime they send you letters and you can give them presents and stuff.
> 
> Once the gauge is full, and you meet special requirements, you can go drink a tea or eat at some place with the chick. ( Or have a friendship talk with a male buddy ). Some letters are Hilarious. ( Duh, Sai )
> 
> ...


I'm gonna date Tenten and Ino


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 14, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> My PSN is in my sig. Add me if you want.


Did you try online yet?


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 14, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> My PSN is in my sig. Add me if you want.



Done. 

Let's have a battle tomorrow if possible


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You can treat the whole Team 8 ... oh no wait he's dead .




Muthafucka'!


----------



## Creator (Oct 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Just to be safe_ 



1) Is it me, or has the story mode been disappoiting compared to the first one? I miss the whole free movement thing. Jumping from building to building. Exploring Konoha. This one has been made wayyyy too lenear. Like FF13. 

2) To anyone whose bought the CE. Have you managed to redeem the code yet?


----------



## destinator (Oct 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just to be safe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Eh so one rather boring environment vs tons of really beautiful drawn backgrounds? Its a taste thing, imho the backgrounds are superior in terms of production (cutting costs) and coming close to the actual manga.

2. Codes dont work prior to release.



Nakiro said:


> Des, you posting the awesome Ougi video in it's HD glory this time around as well?



Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just to be safe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Storm 2 > Storm 1 Story Mode. IMO

More beautiful and living, people actually move around and stuff.
Everything was still in Storm 1. plus the way you advance in the story was dumb

Pointless scrolls and dull Konoha. The free movement thing was useless.
Plus boss battles are the shit in storm 2.


----------



## Creator (Oct 14, 2010)

destinator said:


> 1. Eh so one rather boring environment vs tons of really beautiful drawn backgrounds? Its a taste thing, imho the backgrounds are superior in terms of production (cutting costs) and coming close to the actual manga.
> 
> 2. Codes dont work prior to release.



Yah, but you want to move around. To be honest, it was one of the major positive points of the last game. The enviroment was awesome to just run around in. This one you just go from one section to the other. 

But i guess the sheer depth of the fighting, and characters, added in graphics, make up for it a bit. 


On another note. The english voice acting on the start scene of Sakura almost made me cry. It was soooo aweful.



Yagami1211 said:


> Storm 2 > Storm 1 Story Mode.
> 
> Pointless scrolls and dull Konoha. The free movement thing was useless.
> Plus boss battles are the shit in storm 2.



The free movement was fun. Its what ninjas in the manga do. Jump from place to place. Use the scroll hunting was a pain, but they changed that now.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Did you try online yet?



I did.

Searching for a battle can take long, but i host my sessions so that not a real problem. The only problem with the matchmaking is the same as Soul Calibur IV's. You get the "This session is full" message a lot. Again, why i host.

I lost 2 times, but the lag in those matches was absolutely ludicrous.

In ranked you fight in standard team battles, player matches give you more freedom with the rules, and it's the only mode were you can fight one on one.

As for lag not to much of a problem, just go for the best connections and you should be fine. 2 bars is manageable too.

That's all i can say for now.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

^^ Can you let us know how the ranking system works when you figure it out? 



> This one you just go from one section to the other.



I think that gives it more immersion and makes it more like the anime.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 14, 2010)

So we can't jump on buildings and shit? Just go through doors? That's a bummer.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone tried Hidan yet. I wanna know if he's any good :]


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2010)

goddamit, I dont want to wait anymoarr!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

_*-Evil Naruto vs Naruto
*_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfxRliaU8Aw[/YOUTUBE]​
Is this a training mode in the story or something?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> _*-Evil Naruto vs Naruto
> *_
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfxRliaU8Aw[/YOUTUBE]​
> Is this a training mode in the story or something?



That was AWESOME!!!

Still waiting for English dub Minato though...


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 14, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> >receive text msg
> >your ordered product: naruto ninja storm 2 collector's edition was delivered
> 
> i am going to ejaculate my way trough that store and coat the game with seventeen thousand layers of semen, old and new



You do that.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So all you have to do is play Free Battle to unlock all the characters?





Volture said:


> Way to ruin an awesome game .



Well to each his own. I don't really see the difference between unlocking characters first, then playing the Story Mode later during the weekend when I have more time. My buddies are coming to my place tonight to play so I thought I had to quickly unlock all the characters first. And I was playing the Very Hard mode, so it wasn't that easy. LOL

But seriously, I think many fans of the characters will be pleased. This game in Free Battle Mode is amazing. I am a fan of teamplay, so I have been playing with Supports, and their combos during Support Jutsus are really very cool.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Can I date Tenten?



Guess the following is more relevant for Tenten fans and those who wanna learn to play her more. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You would want to after playing the game. SHE IS SO ADORABLE! Really I am not just saying this as a Tenten fan, but the way the developers developed her is really the way WE want her to be developed in the manga - a skilful, well-assured confident kunoichi. Some of her quotes are really funny and cute - she calls herself Tenten the great! And the way she says 'Arigato' to the two supports after the team ougi.... and even before when she goes 'Get ready!' just before she attacks during the team ougi, is really our Tenten. 

Her square button is amazing in this game. Play long range and you will have very good control of the weapons she flings at the opponent. And changing the direction button releases different combos, and you will be glad that Explosive Kunais FLY AFTER airborne opponents. Another combo ends with an explosive spiked ball coming out like her Jutsu.

Her Awakening Mode is scary. The weapons come out fast and furious, and when the opponent gets hit more easily by them, the screen shakes! OMG and I think the sound effects of the metal spiked balls hitting the opponent... WOW. LOL

Her Jutsu is VERY USEFUL this time round, and as a support, Tenten rocks also. Choose her for Support 2, and see the way she spins at the opponent when the team ougi is done. Definitely one of the nicest looking Support 2 in the whole game.

There are many more things to say about her... I wish I can record and put on youtube but I don't have the equipment to... Let's hope some other Tenten fan has the ability to showcase to the world how awesome she is.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> _*-Evil Naruto vs Naruto
> *_
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfxRliaU8Aw[/YOUTUBE]​
> Is this a training mode in the story or something?



It's the last battle of a long side quest. Dark Naruto is no joke.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 14, 2010)

Once you change the difficulty, is it saved and stays that way? In UNS1, you had to change it (and all the other settings too) whenever you closed the game/console.

I'm lazy, I know.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

^^ NUNS 1 kept mine.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 14, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> >receive text msg
> >your ordered product: naruto ninja storm 2 collector's edition was delivered
> 
> i am going to ejaculate my way trough that store and coat the game with seventeen thousand layers of semen, old and new



Can't I _come_, too? 


















Red Raptor said:


> Guess the following is more relevant for Tenten fans and those who wanna learn to play her more.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



...

....if I didn't have FREAKING AMAZING self-control, I would have splooged all over my screen reading that.



Yagami1211 said:


> It's the last battle of a long side quest. Dark Naruto is no joke.



Perhaps it's a small nod toward semi-recent manga happenings?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

Can you still do ground hits?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 14, 2010)

ONLY 5 MORE DAYS


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ONLY 5 MORE DAYS


These 5 days are going to be slow as hell...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

^^ you guys are right.

Time was blowing by like crazy before this final week hit.
Just go to work all day, workout in the rest of my afternoon, then go to sleep and all my time was used.
But now it's like my days are 100 times longer.


----------



## Corran (Oct 14, 2010)

Got it last night, played for a while. The roaming around stuff is boring as hell. I'm inexperienced at Naruto games so it took a while to get used to the fight controls, still getting used to them to be honest.
Fights are cool, especially the boss ones.

I don't want to fight anyone online yet because I know I'll get raped


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 14, 2010)

Corran said:


> Got it last night, played for a while. The roaming around stuff is boring as hell. I'm inexperienced at Naruto games so it took a while to get used to the fight controls, still getting used to them to be honest.
> Fights are cool, especially the boss ones.
> 
> I don't want to fight anyone online yet because I know I'll get raped



Getting raped online isn't necessarily a bad thing. You'll develop your skills faster than you would when you play against the AI. So go on, get raped. Hard.


----------



## Corran (Oct 14, 2010)

I still want to unlock everything though 
And I get easily frustrated with online stuff


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish there was some way to knock myself out until Monday night. Yeesh, this wait is unbearable.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2010)

Corran play Free Battle for a few hours. You will unlock all the characters. I needed to do that before going to Story Mode cos I didn't have the 20 hours to spare for the moment. LOL


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 14, 2010)

well atleast I know I could possibly rape Corran
but then again my luck is bad as hell

damn, time never goes fast when you want it to
congratulations to everyone in Europe getting it (in my time) in a few hrs
I'm jealous as fuck but I ain't trippin
nope


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2010)

Milkshake TRY OUT TENTEN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloo (Oct 14, 2010)

Corran said:


> Got it last night, played for a while. The roaming around stuff is boring as hell. I'm inexperienced at Naruto games so it took a while to get used to the fight controls, still getting used to them to be honest.
> Fights are cool, especially the boss ones.
> 
> I don't want to fight anyone online yet because I know I'll get raped



That's a right of passage in a new game, you will be badly beat and will adapt and grow over time.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 14, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Milkshake TRY OUT TENTEN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's my plan


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

.................


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys? I have bad news....


----------



## Corran (Oct 14, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Corran play Free Battle for a few hours. You will unlock all the characters. I needed to do that before going to Story Mode cos I didn't have the 20 hours to spare for the moment. LOL


Luckily I have the time to spare  The boss battles are worth going through the story for.


Red Raptor said:


> Milkshake TRY OUT TENTEN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TenTen sucks  I got beaten badly when I tried to use her, he close range is so damn slow.


Yashiro said:


> That's a right of passage in a new game, you will be badly beat and will adapt and grow over time.



Yeah I know, just happened with me and MAG, took me 10 hours to actually get used to the game and maps.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Red Raptor  View Post
> Milkshake TRY OUT TENTEN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> That's my plan



I'm going for Hidan as soon as i unlock him.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2010)

Corran she plays differently now. Try using long ranged attacks instead. 

Well if you want to. She has a higher learning curve than others I think. But so far I'm really enjoying using her.

Minato is damn cool too, as is Pain (obviously). Konan is actually MUCH slower than Tenten IMO


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hey guys? I have bad news....



Whats the news?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 14, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Milkshake TRY OUT TENTEN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I most definitely will


----------



## Undead (Oct 14, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Whats the news?


I...





I...


I'm going to have to kick all your asses on this game when I get it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

^ Too bad I'll be raping all Asuma Players with Hidan on 360.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^ Too bad I'll be raping all Asuma Players with Hidan on 360.



OHSHI- HE DIDN'T!


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^ Too bad I'll be raping all Asuma Players with Hidan on 360.



Luckily for you, I only have a PS3. 
Otherwise I would've decked your face.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 15, 2010)

First Saturday of my life I'm actually not looking forward to. My lady's working overtime, and most of my closest friends have plans. Don't know what I'm gonna do all day to pass some time. Shit's gonna be slow. 

If UNS1 only had online, I'd be brushing up my KKS skills even more...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 15, 2010)

So how do I unlock Suigetsu? I wont be getting the game until next week when its out in the Americas


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 15, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> So how do I unlock Suigetsu? I wont be getting the game until next week when its out in the Americas



The same way you unlock everyone else I believe. You accumulate "Storm Points" by playing story, versus, and online.


----------



## Volture (Oct 15, 2010)

Hell yeah bitches. Time to order !


----------



## Klue (Oct 15, 2010)

Can I see some epic Ougis?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 15, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> The same way you unlock everyone else I believe. You accumulate "Storm Points" by playing story, versus, and online.



And then they let me choose which I want to unlock? or is it via order?


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 15, 2010)

Corran said:


> TenTen sucks



Go suck a chode, hater 









I kid, of course. Everyone is entitled to their own inferior opinions 









Please don't be mad, Corran. I still love you :3


----------



## Corran (Oct 15, 2010)

^ It was only my first impression. The first time using her in story mode is a bit of a shock because of how slow her combo's were compared to others.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah, okay.

Then that means mastering her, as I plan to do, will only make me that much stronger


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 15, 2010)

while i'm driving to work i'll be picking up the game
carefully place it in a locker
reinforce the door with 10k of wooden bars and also a fuckton of locks
gtfo work
come come
and stay up for an additional 30+ hours.

i will be blown (away), for sure pek /is psyched


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 15, 2010)

oh god i'm gonna fucking die 
seriously
collector's edition the whole shazam within reach  awesome game etc etc 
I HAVENT BEEN SPOILED YET DESPITE READING THIS THREAD well, a little

I EXPECT MAXIMUM AWESOME
ON MY MASSIVE TV SCREEN
HIGH DEFINITION NARUTOS ON MY SCREEN CHRIST IM HARD


----------



## jigen22 (Oct 15, 2010)

So, what does Killer Bee sound like in the english dub? Anyone got any videos.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 15, 2010)

Alriiiight, 25mins left.. Then I can get my game ;D

Later

-LS-


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 15, 2010)

It is not much but you can hear bee say Lariat and two words before the guy skips his victory speech.


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Kidd (Oct 15, 2010)

My 360 collector's edition shipped yesterday, but it ain't here yet. Can't wait ^^;


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 15, 2010)

this waiting is killing me! since when does Europe get a game before US? no offense but damnit i'm dying here! Now i know how you guys feel all those times the release dates screw you. Please tuesday get here fast!!!!


----------



## Kidd (Oct 15, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> this waiting is killing me! since when does Europe get a game before US? no offense but damnit i'm dying here! Now i know how you guys feel all those times the release dates screw you. Please tuesday get here fast!!!!


Yeah, the way you're feeling, that's how we feel with pretty much every, single, game ever. On top of that, EU versions are quite often inferior in some way. See why us EU gamers say the gaming industry hate us? xD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm having a load of fun using Suigetsu, his moves are awesome. Most of them involve Zabuza's Sword of course.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 15, 2010)

man i cant wait to play all the new characters >_< 

my list - bee,suigetsu,yamato,sai,hidan,kakuzu,etc,etc,etc


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm having a load of fun using Suigetsu, his moves are awesome. Most of them involve Zabuza's Sword of course.



Just how much time did you spent with that game already?

I'm at work now, but that's freaking boring at the moment. 


I need to gentle slap some scrubs man.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 15, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> oh god i'm gonna fucking die
> seriously
> collector's edition the whole shazam within reach  awesome game etc etc
> I HAVENT BEEN SPOILED YET DESPITE READING THIS THREAD well, a little
> ...



Asuma dies.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 15, 2010)

I GOT IT ;D Installing now, 25%.. first thing to do is play the story mode ;D

-LS-


----------



## Firaea (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome music in this game, seriously.


----------



## jigen22 (Oct 15, 2010)

From what I can tell killer bee sounds a lot like Sazh. Which is pretty cool.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Just how much time did you spent with that game already?
> 
> I'm at work now, but that's freaking boring at the moment.
> 
> ...



Well, since It's been playing the game for 6 days.
About 30 hours.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 15, 2010)

HMMM, seems the game will be in ppls hands soon, I guess I ll chill to get my copy. From ppls thoughts, the story mode doesnt seem very engaging for me. Nevertheless will wait for a GT review


----------



## Firaea (Oct 15, 2010)

slickcat said:


> HMMM, seems the game will be in ppls hands soon, I guess I ll chill to get my copy. From ppls thoughts, the story mode doesnt seem very engaging for me. Nevertheless will wait for a GT review



Admittedly, story mode isn't exactly awesome... but boss battles make it all worthwhile.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 15, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Admittedly, story mode isn't exactly awesome... but boss battles make it all worthwhile.



I'm going to go pick mine up in half hour or so...

The thing is about storymode is, will it potray the story well for Anime only people? That's what I'd like to know, seeing as I read the manga I already know what's going down.
But some of the Anime viewers will have to find out through this game, much like I did with Rise of a Ninja on 360.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

9 Boss Battles :

Naruto Vs Kakashi : 5/10, not that the battle isn't fun. I did it 45687 times in the demo.
Gaara Vs Deidara : 7/10, Nice. The airborne part as fun. Otherwise it's not that long
Sakura Vs Sasori : 9/10. good. I love this battle and the last par is the best. 
Naruto Vs Orochimaru, 10/10. Awesome, and even better than in the anime.
Naruto Vs Sasuke, 10/10. Just for Naruto beating the shit out of the Sauce.
Naruto Vs Kakuzu, 9/10. FRS, nuff said.
Sasuke Vs Itachi, 10/10; gotta say controlling the sauce was awesome this time around.
Jiraiya Vs Pain, 10/10. Fighting 3 pains at the same time ? Badass !
Naruto Vs Pain, 10/10. Sage Naruto ? 6 Tails ? Minato ? Count me in !


----------



## Bloo (Oct 15, 2010)

^Sounds amazing


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn I wanted a Asuma vs. Hidan fight.


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 15, 2010)

Am I the only one who was disappointed with the Boss Battles?
I mean, some were done really well like Itachi VS Sasuke and Jiraiya VS Pain and even the Naruto VS Sasuke was really good, but some were kinda meh.
The Orchimaru VS Naruto was fun except for the segment when you were in teh ocean of snakes, it really looked quite bad and the fight could've been much cooler if the wave was like shooting towards you or something, rather then being on a random rock.
The Naruto VS Pain, for all its hype, actually seemed less epic then the manga, there was nothing over the top awesome and all the Pains except for God Realm died RIGHT at the starting with 3 punches and 1 Rasenshuriken. Also the part where Pain was flying around on a rock was just... weird.

I mean, most of them were fun, I just had higher expectations...

Also, having no Killer Bee or Deidara/Sasuke boss fight SUCKED. I mean,  they could have been awesomly over the top and amazing. Also couldve gotten us a Land of Lightning level...


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2010)

I have just come to the objective conclusion that Hinata is mad good.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 15, 2010)

The heck, I can't button-mash for nuts.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> The heck, I can't button-mash for nuts.


What for ?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> What for ?



Orochimaru VS Naruto.

I'm SERIOUSLY very bad with mashing. Took me a long while to mash within the time limit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Suigetsu player having fun online.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 15, 2010)

Immortals Arc Walktrough (With Cutscenes, Japanese Dub, English Subtitle)

 (Wind Training and Asuma)

 (Asuma vs. Naruto and Hidan Fight)

 (End of Hidan Fight and Asumas Death)

 (Shikamaru,Ino,Choji and Kakashi Setting off for Revenge)

 (Shikamaru vs. Hidan and Death)

 (Boss Battle vs. Kakuzu)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

Eevihl said:


> OHSHI- HE DIDN'T!



Hell yea i did. :ho



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Luckily for you, I only have a PS3.
> Otherwise I would've decked your face.



Shame.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

I just did a team jutsu online with tenten hinata and ino. Lol so cool


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I just did a team jutsu online with tenten hinata and ino. Lol so cool





Klue said:


> Can I see some epic Ougis?



Yea, all the team ougis seem pretty epic.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

Question- does everyone have the ability to have their support roles unlocked? I have already reached 999 999 SP and I ain't sure if the game will continue unlocking.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Question- does everyone have the ability to have their support roles unlocked? I have already reached 999 999 SP and I ain't sure if the game will continue unlocking.



Yes, the game continue unlocking via the Story Mode and sub quests.
You can't have everything with SP


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Suigetsu player having fun online.



Wow, Itachi can Chakra Dash with Susanoo up.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 15, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Question- does everyone have the ability to have their support roles unlocked? I have already reached 999 999 SP and I ain't sure if the game will continue unlocking.



Woah, you're fast. I'm only at about 150k SP and I'm only at the Immortals Arc for Story Mode.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 15, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Woah, you're fast. I'm only at about 150k SP and I'm only at the Immortals Arc for Story Mode.



That's because Free Battle is faster than playing Story Mode


----------



## Firaea (Oct 15, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> That's because Free Battle is faster than playing Story Mode



Ah I see. 



Anyway, one thing I feel they could've done for Story Mode is allow the use of Shunshin no Jutsu. Let me run a little faster, damn it.


----------



## Litho (Oct 15, 2010)

The release got moved from the 15th to the 29th in my store 

I iz depressed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2010)

i gotz it 

PSN: Kris-AP   

let the uchiha fapping begin


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> The release got moved from the 15th to the 29th in my store
> 
> I iz depressed



Wow.


----------



## Volture (Oct 15, 2010)

Gott ittt!


Collectors edition .

PSN = Voltured


----------



## Fireball (Oct 15, 2010)

got it as well but i was lucky. store had only 2 copies left. now on to install it =)


----------



## Olympian (Oct 15, 2010)

Asuma`s moves are..damn. The best they have ever been in a game so far. Mind you, i only have it for two days, i haven`t mastered shit yet.

From what i can tell already the story mode will be edited quite a bit. I bet they won`t even have the fight between Asuma and Hidan on the station. 

And no 100 arms filler jutsu, but alas, the rest is real good. The animation is just great.


----------



## Mofobuster (Oct 15, 2010)

how do i unlock bee?
i completed story mode but no bee in sight!


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mofobuster said:


> how do i unlock bee?
> i completed story mode but no bee in sight!


Here is a list of the SP rewards I found on another site. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



SP 10000 TITLE: THE NINJA
SP 50000 TITLE: THE DESERTER
SP 60000 TITLE: HAPPY
SP 70000 TITLE: THE FURIOUS
SP 80000 TITLE: THE SAD
SP 90000 TITLE: THE UNHAPPY
SP 100000 PERSONAL: DEIDARA
SP 110000 TITLE: THE SMILING
SP 120000 PERSONAL: KISAME
SP 130000 TITLE: THE LOOSE
SP140000 PERSONAL: GRANDMOTHER CHIYO
SP 150000 TITLE: SUPPORT
SP160000 PERSONAL: SASORI
SP 170000 TITLE: THE LAZY
SP180000 PERSONAL: YAMATO
SP 190000 TITLE: FRIEND
SP 200000 PERSONAL: SAI
SP 210000 TITLE: THE PEOPLE
SP 220000 PERSONAL: KABUTO
SP 230000 TITLE: THE APPRENTICE
SP240000 PERSONAL: OROCHIMARU
SP 250000 TITLE: STUDENT
SP260000 PERSONAL: HIDAN
SP 270000 TITLE: THE MASTER
SP 280000 SP PERSONAL: KAKUZU
SP 290000 TITLE: THE COMPANION
SP 300000 OUGI: NARUTO SHURIKEN ORB
SP 310000 TITLE: CUT
SP 320000 PERSONAL: SUIGETSU
SP 330000 TITLE: THE TRACKER
SP 340000 PERSONAL: KARIN
SP 350000 TITLE: THE SEARCH
SP 360000 PERSONAL: JUGO
SP 370000 TITLE: THE VERY SEARCH
SP 380000 OUGI: SASUKE KIRIN
SP 390000 TITLE: THE UNEXPECTED
SP 400000 PERSONAL: ITACHI
SP 410000 TITLE: THE FOOL
SP 420000 PERSONAL: TOBI
SP 430000 TITLE: THE SUPERMAN
SP 440000 PERSONAL: JIRAYA
SP 450000 TITLE: THE WILD BEAST
SP 460000 PERSONAL: TSUNADE
SP 470000 TITLE: THE BRAVE
SP 480000 PERSONAL: KONAN
SP 490000 TITLE: THE MOST COURAGEOUS
SP 500000 PERSONAL: PAIN
SP 510000 TITLE: THE BIG EYEBROWS
SP 520000 PERSONAL: NARUTO HERMIT MODE
SP 530000 TITLE: THE MEGA EYEBROWS
SP 540000 PERSONAL: KILLER BEE
SP 550000 TITLE: ENGINEERING
SP 560000 PERSONAL: SASUKE UCHIWA TAKA
SP 570000 TITLE: LITTLE BIG
SP 580000 PERSONAL: MINATO
SP 590000 TITLE: THE FLORIST
SP 600000 PERSONAL: LARS ALEXANDERSSON
SP 605000 TITLE: SCHOOL BRANCH
SP 610 000 003 MAP
SP 615000 TITLE: THE MAIN BRANCH
SP 620000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: NARUTO SHURIKEN ORB AND NINE TAILS RASENGAN
SP 625000 TITLE: THE DESERT
SP 630000 CARD 26
SP 635000 TITLE: THE PUPPET
SP 640000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: SASUKE UPDATED RAIKI AND KIRIN
SP 645000 TITLE: ANXIETY
SP 650000 CARD 28
SP 655000 TITLE: WITH SHARINGAN
SP 660000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: ASUMA
SP 665000 TITLE: THE FEARFUL
SP 670000 CARD 56
SP 675000 TITLE: THE YOUNG
SP 680000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: GRAND MOTHER CHIYO
SP 685000 TITLE: HEAD IN THE AIR
SP 690000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: JIRAYA
SP 695000 TITLE: THE FROG
SP 700000 CARD 57
SP 705000 TITLE: THE EYE
SP 710000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: OROCHIMARU
SP 715000 TITLE: THE PRODIGY
SP 720000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KABUTO
SP 725000 TITLE: DOUBLE-SIDED
SP 730000 CARD 73
SP 735000 TITLE: THE RENEW
SP 740000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: SUIGETSU
SP 745000 TITLE: THE KALEIDOSCOPE HYPNOTIC
SP 750000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KARIN
SP 755000 TITLE: THE PLATYPUS
SP 760000 CARD 77
SP 765000 TITLE: ARTIST
SP 770000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: JUGO
SP 775000 TITLE: THE POTTER
SP 780000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: UCHIHA ITACHI
SP 785000 TITLE: THE IMMORTAL
SP 790000 CARD 98
SP 795000 TITLE: THE MASK
SP 800000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KISAME
SP 805000 TITLE: NICE KID
SP 810000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: DEIDARA
SP 815000 TITLE: ANGEL
SP 820 000 CARD 105
SP 825000 TITLE: WITH RINNEGAN
SP 830000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: SASORI
SP 835000 TITLE: THE RAPPER
SP 840000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: HIDAN
SP 845000 TITLE: FLASH YELLOW
SP 850 000 CAR 107
SP 855000 TITLE: THE AKATSUKI
SP 860000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KAKUZU
SP 865000 TITLE: HEBI
SP870000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: TOBI
SP 875000 TITLE: THE LAND OF FIRE
SP 880 000 CARD 124
SP 885000 TITLE: THE LAND OF WIND
SP 890000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KONAN
SP 895000 TITLE: THE COUNTRY OF THE EARTH
SP 900000PERSONAL SUPPORT: PAIN
SP 905000 TITLE: THE COUNTRY OF THE LIGHTNING
SP 910 000 CARD 135
SP 915000 TITLE: THE COUNTRY OF WATER
SP 920000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: NARUTO HERMIT MODE
SP 925000 TITLE: KONOHA
SP 930000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: SASUKE TAKA
SP 935000 TITLE: SAND
SP 940 000 CARD 159
SP 945000 TITLE: FOG
SP 950000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KILLER BEE
SP 955000 TITLE: ROCK
SP 960 000 CARD 177
SP 965000 TITLE: CLOUDS
SP 970000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: MINATO
SP 975000 TITLE: SOUND
SP 980 000 CARD 178
SP 985000 TITLE: THE CASCADE
SP 990000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: LARS ALEXANDERSSON
SP 995000 TITLE: SOURCES
SP 999 999 CARD 199 




"SP 540000 PERSONAL: KILLER BEE"

So you'll need to get to 540,000 SP and then you will unlock him right when you reach it.


----------



## destinator (Oct 15, 2010)

Bee and Taka are unlocked by the last story mission. That mission should unlock after you completed the cursed doll sidequest. Otherwise just get points.

Anyway, just recorded my ougi video, will be posted later today.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

So is SP the stuff you get when you finish a round and get graded?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So is SP the stuff you get when you finish a round and get graded?


Yep. You get around 5-7k per story mode fight you win depending on how well you did and I think you can get around 10k per free battle fight you do. (you most likely won't get near as much if you lose)

The SP you get from free battle is what some people are using to unlock all of the characters as well since you can unlock everyone through SP instead of unlocking them through beating parts of the story mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ 
Ah, Alright Thanks.


----------



## Mofobuster (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks a lot guys!
just had some online fights and it was hilarious 
it looked like the paralympics at some points,
both just button mashing with eys closed XD

there was noooo lag in the matches i had its unbelievebly fun ^^
360 gamertag TKP Mofobuster
pls,if youre decent at this game,add me!
i need training ^^
not today though cause im gonna have to leave now!
see you guys online!


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

OXM UK gave this game a 6/10 yet they gave TBB an 8/10...

What is this I don't even...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

> There's a lot to learn, but it's still the rock-paper-scissors to Street Fighter's chess.



How is Street Fighter even close to being as deep as chess.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 15, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> OXM UK gave this game a 6/10 yet they gave TBB an 8/10...
> 
> What is this I don't even...



It's because that game is obviously leagues better than UNS2.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> It's because that game is obviously leagues better than UNS2.


Oh, well obviously. 

Honestly though, these types of reviewers are just bad, almost on another level of bad. It's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Shay (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How is Street Fighter even close to being as deep as chess.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that even top Street Fighter practitioners aren't able to read their opponents movements 20+ actions ahead.


----------



## destinator (Oct 15, 2010)

Reviewer sounds like he spent 5h with the game before he gave a score. But its a anime game so it is expected. Nothing I would take seriously, but I am fan of the series anyway.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

And UNS2 got 17/20 on JV.com and labelled as the "Best Naruto adaptation to date."


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How is Street Fighter even close to being as deep as chess.





Shay said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that even top Street Fighter practitioners aren't able to read their opponents movements 20+ actions ahead.



Lmao, kids that don't know about serious fighting games.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks how different a single online match looks compared to one with supports.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2010)

gaara's awakening


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 15, 2010)

This game will definately be the best Naruto game ever on any console and it may even surpass, dare I say it, the original Dragonball Z budokai's for best anime/manga to game of all time.

Cant wait to get it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> gaara's awakening



That's sure, Kazekage isn't fucking around.


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

So how is the balance guys? I'm getting really worried, seeing how people on some other boards are complaining about some characters like Sasuke, Bee, and Deidara.


----------



## destinator (Oct 15, 2010)

All character ougis in 720p


----------



## Creator (Oct 15, 2010)

The 4th is awesome. His awakening is awesome.  Insta win. 

I cant wait to unlock the Sannins.  

So far, the Sasori fight was amazing. 


Add me on PSN: AzuzuBeige (If you add me, just message me your NF ID. So i know.)

So far i havent really gotten into the full gist of fighting one on one against other people properly. Havent got the timing of guarding down properly.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> So how is the balance guys? I'm getting really worried, seeing how people on some other boards are complaining about some characters like Sasuke, Bee, and Deidara.



Probly because they suck ass. 
Always going to have people saying that something is unbalanced.


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope that's the case...I don't want to feel 
like I'm at a huge disadvantage with Asuma.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I hope that's the case...I don't want to feel
> like I'm at a huge disadvantage with Asuma.



I kicked some serious ass with Asuma online, just fight clever.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

Those people who spam the listed characters from your post would lose to a good player who uses assists to accent their own character.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

This video has Minato's English voice for whoever was wanting to hear it. It also has Tobi's/Madara's.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]DutUuQiD6uM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> That's sure, Kazekage isn't fucking around.



yeah.. some awakenings so far are the shit.. i just destroyed a 70% healthed sasuke with awakened sasori


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 15, 2010)

Quick question for anyone who have gotten themselves into the game.

When I choose my team, I have this little box with "Originals", which changes to stuff like "Team 7", "Leaf Peers" and so on. What is this? I was certain it was the team specials, but they all do the same thing so far no matter how much chakra I charge up, so is it something else I've missed?

Naruto gaming newbie. 
Now I'm getting the feeling it's just a team title. Oh well.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

Deidara ~ I'll show you the meaning of cool!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]DutUuQiD6uM[/YOUTUBE]




Lol, why.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, why.


You changed my name to Deidara?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ Lol, i was quoting what he said in that video.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2010)

I was on the fence about this game for a while, but I've decided to pick it up when it arrives on the 19th.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Lol, i was quoting what he said in that video.


Ah ok. I was just looking at the quote like wtf?


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

4 more fucking days.  This is the first 
time I haven't looked forward to a weekend.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Those people who spam the listed characters from your post would lose to a good player who uses assists to accent their own character.



From the online matches im seeing...no one's doing that yet. Just dumping supports left and right. Oh well It'll make my rise to legend even easier


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

Schecter, there's one problem with that...

I'll be preventing you from rising. :ho


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> 4 more fucking days.  This is the first
> time I haven't looked forward to a weekend.


I'm glad that I'm not the only one who isn't going to really like this weekend.

If only it was released on the 15th for everyone.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 15, 2010)

The Ougi and story vids are the onle vids I won't watch I need a few surprises dammit


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh Asuma, your brave for sure. We'll see how this pans out soon.
Don't worry I'll give Asuma a death fit for a king 

Also...what the hell does Kakashi's awakening do?
gets used here 
and no more auto kawarimi. MS spam? Jutsu copy? (that'd be cool, like the old games)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one who isn't going to really like this weekend.
> 
> If only it was released on the 15th for everyone.



True dat.
I'll just have to go to my friends house tonight and time travel this weekend or as some people call it, drink until blacking out.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> True dat.
> I'll just have to go to my friends house tonight and time travel this weekend or as some people call it, drinking until blacking out.


Time traveling would be pretty epic right now.


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

Asuma's middle name is Brave. 
I'll be looking forward to it Schecter.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm really diggin Tobi's English VA.



Also...I don't look forward to this thread on the when the game comes out. It's gonna exploooode with posts...that I'll have to read to keep up :/


----------



## mystic13styles (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> True dat.
> I'll just have to go to my friends house tonight and time travel this weekend or as some people call it, drink until blacking out.



There's a store selling it early in Houston man... I just picked up my copy.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Also...I don't look forward to this thread on the when the game comes out. It's gonna exploooode with posts...that I'll have to read to keep up :/



Nah, people will be too busy playing.



mystic13styles said:


> There's a store selling it early in Houston man... I just picked up my copy.



Why you gotta lie to me man. 
What store?


----------



## mystic13styles (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Nah, people will be too busy playing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Straight up.. Fry's off of 45 has it on the shelf.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

mystic13styles said:


> Straight up.. Fry's off of 45 has it on the shelf.



Fry's really?! 
I'ma call.


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

<----- Asukirby. FUCK YEAH!


----------



## mystic13styles (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Fry's really?!
> I'ma call.



Yeah. I went to their website outta boredom and it said the game was avail. I tried to call to make sure, no one answered so I said fuck it I'll go up there.... had like 8 copies sitting there.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

oh fuuuu!


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 15, 2010)

So you can use supports to stall Itachi in Susanoo mode. Something tells me it's going to be a lot harder in single battles...


----------



## Volture (Oct 15, 2010)

Gotta' love Minato's dash .


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 15, 2010)

one of the worst weekends of this year  why the fuck did they decide to release this on a Tuesday in US? how random as hell is that

no worries, i have Pokemon to help heal me for these few days

UNS2 can't come any closer


----------



## Volture (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmm, I believe I saw a video of a Dark/Evil Naruto here some days ago. Anyone knows the link?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh god, the cheap shit is rising.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 15, 2010)

Madara and Minato aren't half bad. Tobi is the wimpy kid you beat up in high school


----------



## Hellion (Oct 15, 2010)

I live in houston too. i am going to pick it up tommorow

Keep his issue hush hush guys


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2010)

Taka Sasuke: "Mangekyou Sharingan" , "Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2010)

shika is pretty kewl.. really enjoy playing with him


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Taka Sasuke: "Mangekyou Sharingan" , "Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu""Amaterasu".



Ho, you liked it, right ? 
I only used it 3 times


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> Hmm, I believe I saw a video of a Dark/Evil Naruto here some days ago. Anyone knows the link?


Here. 

[YOUTUBE]sfxRliaU8Aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 15, 2010)

Does using RS in base mode Naruto not deal any damage to him? It seems rather contradictory.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey the frys told me not until next tuesday


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Does using RS in base mode Naruto not deal any damage to him? It seems rather contradictory.


Nope, it doesn't do any damage to him, nor does Sasuke's Amaterasu to him. 

It is somewhat contradictory, but video game wise it make perfect sense considering they both don't do any more damage than any of the other ougis.


----------



## Shay (Oct 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lmao, kids that don't know about serious fighting games.



You don't seem to know about serious chess.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Some Asuma Gameplay


----------



## Volture (Oct 15, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Here.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sfxRliaU8Aw[/YOUTUBE]


Ah yeah, that's it. Thanks!

Do you know if that's a playable version of Naruto? Guess not huh?


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 15, 2010)

Playing storymode now, and I must say the walking around thing is dire...


*You got sticky tree sap X3! * :ho :ho


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> Playing storymode now, and I must say the walking around thing is dire...
> 
> 
> *You got sticky tree sap X3! * :ho :ho



Walking around was never so awesome.


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> Ah yeah, that's it. Thanks!
> 
> Do you know if that's a playable version of Naruto? Guess not huh?



No, its just the last fight in a long-winded story mission.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> Ah yeah, that's it. Thanks!
> 
> Do you know if that's a playable version of Naruto? Guess not huh?



That's just a copy paste color swap of Sage Naruto who is playable. He haves the same moves and everything.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 15, 2010)

The game is awesome. 

So far, i pwn everyone online


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Walking around was never so awesome.



True 

But I did enjoy running up buildings in Broken Bond 

Eugh Broken Bond...


----------



## Volture (Oct 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> That's just a copy paste color swap of Sage Naruto who is playable. He haves the same moves and everything.


But the alternate colors and seemingly spikier hair AND the evil aura surrounding him make him so much more awesome!


I want it, I want it !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2010)

apart from the boss fights, story mode makes me sleep 

i am just rushing through it, trying to unlock everyone then replay for 100% unlockables and trophies


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 15, 2010)

So is the cheapness really high already?


----------



## Volture (Oct 15, 2010)

The what's what?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 15, 2010)

i hope it isn't like how it was in the first game

where you had to play hide and seek with konohamaru or do lame shit like that just to get enough pts to have a story mode mission 

at that rate, i'll be doing that shit forever

though i technically beat the game in a day


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

I played online with Tenten (Ino and Hinata my supports) for a few rounds. I won quite number of matches, I think people will be damn pissed with the effectiveness of her weapons. Anyway somehow the PSN network didn't record my progress so I'm not sure what's going on... still recorded as if I'd only played four matches and lost two, when I played at least twelve Lost to Sage Mode Naruto and Tobi. Won SasukeMS, Guy, Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi etc. My BP got stuck at 425 and trainee status even I won a few rounds with team jutsus and scored a few thousand points each time

Is there a diff between playing ranked and just playing for fun? I don't mind the whole point stalling thing since I am just having fun while playing but im just confused and worried tat there,s something wrong with my disc or account


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> i hope it isn't like how it was in the first game
> 
> where you had to play hide and seek with konohamaru or do lame shit like that just to get enough pts to have a story mode mission
> 
> ...





You pretty much dont get freedom, you can explore the map and go to shops etc.
But in between the canon story mode it's like go from A to B to C, then back to A to speak to whoever, it's pretty generic. 
But the boss battles are done very well.

I just wish characters had more than 1 jutsu, only because it can get spammy at times...
I still suck at substitution.  Any tips for me??

Edit : Raptor, I'm not sure about online yet i've not had a crack at it.
Maybe the player matches dont get counted? Or the wins/losses are counted seperatley?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> The what's what?


If spamming is really high? You know ninjutsu after ninjutsu and so on.


----------



## Volture (Oct 15, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> If spamming is really high? You know ninjutsu after ninjutsu and so on.


Kinda'. 

Just had a match against Gai..

DYNAMIC ENTRY!
DYNAMIC ENTRY!
DYNAMIC ENTRY!
DYNAMIC ENTRY!
DYNAMIC ENTRY!
DYNAMIC ENTRY!


Six fucking times in a row. I mean..


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn! I hate those fucking noobs. Guess I got to show them the right way to win.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah Dynamic entry is god-like. You really have to read the opponent's moves very carefully. Had no choice but to spam the two Maito Gais I met online with weapons and defend with Hinata as support. A lot of blocking and grabbing ensued too, cos sometimes the slight lapse/ lag can prevent you from doing a successful KnJ, and Dynamic Entry seems quite disastrous and un-KnJ-able!

But I don't think you can really blame some people from spamming Dynamic Entries or MS Sasuke's Ama. they go online to win, so...


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 15, 2010)

I go online to show my skills and to have fun. Those guys just care about winning at any price which is sad.


----------



## Volture (Oct 15, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I go online to show my skills and to have fun. Those guys just care about winning at any price which is sad.


Pretty much this.

Of course, everyone goes online to win, but don't fucking try to win with such sad tactics. What's the fun in that?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

But since everyone is new to NUNS2 I guess it's still testing ground? Haha I don't know. If you're using powerful characters then others may be saying the same thing like OMG this guy keeps spamming Rasengan with Sage Naruto. I fought the same player 4 times last night cuz he kept asking for re-matches. He was playing Guy first but I managed to outwit him and did two Team ougis on him. I guess he got frustrated and chose Sage Naruto in the end and started his Rasengan spams. i still managed to stay competitive and had about 1.5 bars of life left but he reached Six Tails and spammed his lasers and everything was a goner. If that's what you mean by noobs, then yeah I may agree. LOL

But that may just mean I haven't practised enough to avoid Six-Tails, so I guess I just have to continue getting owned by Six Tails (and MS Sasuke/ Itachi Susanno/ Killer Bee Eight Tails) online till I learn how to successfully avoid them. LOL


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

Someone on Gamefaqs was asking about unlocking supports and the three types seem to be confusing some players. Here's what I've gathered from HOURS of playing with my friends yesterday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unlocking supports allow you to use them either as Balanced, Guard or Attack Modes during Support Drives when your Storm Gauge rises to Level 1. 

E.g. Before successful unlocking, assuming my Storm Gauge has reached Level 1 and I use Team Guy - 

Lee acts as my Attack support and Tenten as my Balanced Support. If Neji does a successful jutsu, the opponent gets sent flying upwards. Lee will follow the attack with an air hit allowing Neji to double X and fly up to continue with an air combo. If Tenten's exploding spiked bombs connects and hits the opponent, Lee does the same thing, and I do the same air combo thing with Neji. If I do Chakra Shuriken, Tenten jumps in and follows me to do that. If I get attacked by the opponent's Ougi, Tenten jumps in to take the Ougi hit (and not Lee) since she's the Balanced Mode Support. 

HOWEVER, after unlocking supports, I can reverse the situation. I can now choose to use Lee as Balanced and Tenten as my Attack Support. You read the paragraph above and replace Lee's name with Tenten and vice versa. They may be doing the same jutsus as Supports, but when it comes to Support Drive (Level 1 Storm Gauge) their roles change. That's why unlocking supports gives you flexibility depending on how you use them to help you.

That's why choosing supports and their styles is very important. When I use Tenten and have both Hinata and Ino as my Balanced supports, the Chakra Shuriken really helps me when they BOTH appear and adds on to the damage done, ESPECIALLY when you are playing against opponents with HUGE Awakening Modes Since I'm maining Tenten at the moment, I must really play strategically as others have much better close range combos while hers is long range.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup that's pretty much what I mean by noobs. I mean everyone's combos are pretty much the same command 6 O + up or down O. So it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah but with long range characters like Tenten, Deidara and Temari, they will have to keep spamming their Shuriken buttons from a long distance as well. I mean, I try to keep it balanced between close range and long range, but I have to resort to my Weapon spamming at times when I get so many Rasengans, Dynamic Entries and Chidoris in my face if I fight close range. Will I then be considered a noob too?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 15, 2010)

I meant it shouldn't be so hard for the noobs lol. But yea everyone has their different opinions as to what a noob is. I mean I spam too when I get spammed the shit out of me. Well I'll fight you when I get my copy


----------



## Hellion (Oct 15, 2010)

I may have got the last early release from fry's in Houston


----------



## Mio (Oct 15, 2010)

Sasuke looks really cool in this game, so does everyone actually. Will look forward to getting this! 

Well first I need to buy a PS3... which should be around the time NS3 will get announced...


----------



## Klue (Oct 15, 2010)

destinator said:


> All character ougis in 720p



Destinator is the greatest!


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


>


Those faces better not mean what I think they mean.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh damn there's a thread on it, well sorry I'm late to the party guys (by party I mean thread), but I'm here now. I've wanted the game and I'm all as psyched as you guys (Asuma should know) so I'm not missing much other than the awesomeness that is this thread


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Those faces better not mean what I think they mean.



What _do_ you think they mean.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What _do_ you think they mean.


Fry's had it...didn't they?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't wait 4 more days.  I just can't.  Fucking Gamestop told me they had it.  I'd rather them just lie and say they haven't even received the game yet.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Fry's had it...didn't they?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Let's just say i had to do a bit of driving and punch a couple of little girls in the face, but i now have something to do this weekend.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Let's just say i had to do a bit of driving and punch a couple of little girls in the face, but i now have something to do this weekend.


Oh damn. :ho


----------



## Untitled (Oct 15, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> I can't wait 4 more days.  I just can't.  Fucking Gamestop told me they had it.  I'd rather them just lie and say they haven't even received the game yet.



Damn that sucks 
I think we're all that desperate to just go in there guns blazing if you know what I mean :ho


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone notice that Yamato's ougi is like a combination of Orochimaru's  two jutsus from Narutimate Accel 2? See what I mean at 1:15  

And speaking of Orochimaru, wow, his ougi is horrible. Couldn't they had just made it his true form? 

Edit: Orochimaru's jutsu looks sucky too. He has alot of jutsus, why don't they use one of those? Or at least make up a jutsu that's cooler.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey guys i really want the collectors edition but i live in North American anyone know how i can or where i can buy it and get it imported to me?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I meant it shouldn't be so hard for the noobs lol. But yea everyone has their different opinions as to what a noob is. I mean I spam too when I get spammed the shit out of me. Well I'll fight you when I get my copy



Sure!!! Hopefully we can find one another there quite tough to connect to others sometimes 

And I just got killed by 2 itachis. Omg susanno is omfg scary
. I was left with at least 1 bar of life both times but got thrashed after they reached awakening mode


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 15, 2010)

aw Red 

it seems that Itachi's legacy will never die 

rapin ur manga

rapin ur anime

rapin ur online games

you just gotta hide


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 15, 2010)

Only a few days, can't wait to rape everyone with Shikamaru and Hinata online 
U_U I already predict that il be sad during the immortal arc (Asuma  )


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Only a few days, can't wait to rape everyone with Shikamaru and Hinata online
> U_U I already predict that il be sad during the immortal arc (Asuma  )


I watched it. It was very sad.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to be fighting those who think they can beat me and show them what really being good at UNS means


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

Even on Very Hard, the game is easy.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 15, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Even on Very Hard, the game is easy.


What? Did you expect the AI to be _very hard_ or something?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ in Ninja Storm 1 it was kinda hard at the least. 

*EDIT:* Well actually nvm.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2010)

Is anyone able to upload a full HD video of Pain vs. Jiraiya, Pain vs. Naruto and Naruto vs. Sasuke?


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 16, 2010)

Ign rated it y'all. 
8.0

and from what I gather, the only real reason he rated low, is because he thinks its tedious to play throught the adventure mode to unlock characters.....also, he admits to not actually being up on the anime. So, to us, this maybe a 9-10.0


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 16, 2010)

Lag on online play is really grinding my gears.
It seems a lot of the battles depend on who's got the better connection. /annoyance

I mean, even with lag you can be dominating one of the millions of Sage Narutos, only for them to awaken and you be too laggy to move out of the way of their SPAM Chakra Gun Volleys. Frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yesterday I was playing it and I found something not that important but I want to talk about, did anyone noticed that 4 tails kyuubi had different roar sound than the anime one, I know CC2 from their old games on PS2 and in Accel 2 they used the same sound for the 4 tails roar that the anime used.

I found the anime roar really better than the one they used now in Storm 2.

Why they change it ??!!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 16, 2010)

The same reason why they changed wall-fights, roaming, pre-fight sequences and other cool features that were in UNS1. 

for the hell of it


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Naruto vs Sasuke boss fight was pretty cool.


----------



## Corran (Oct 16, 2010)

People add me:

PSN: kbloff

I need people to beat me down to teach me


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Has anyone figured out what this ninja info card business is?


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Everyone add my PSN: musica027

Also mention in the add who you are from NF


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Seems IGN's major problems was unlocking characters through adventure mode, which is usually something Japanese developers love to have in their fighting games, but oh well. Good review either way.

Looking forward to this, and I hate you people who got it early.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Naruto vs Sasuke boss fight was pretty cool.



Certainly is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> Ign rated it y'all.
> 8.0
> 
> and from what I gather, the only real reason he rated low, is because he thinks its tedious to play throught the adventure mode to unlock characters.....also, he admits to not actually being up on the anime. So, to us, this maybe a 9-10.0



i dont disagree with there rating but Fuck IGN


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2010)

That's a really stupid reason to knock it down 2 points but whatever.

I didn't see them complain when SF4 did it.


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Seems IGN's major problems was unlocking characters through adventure mode, which is usually something Japanese developers love to have in their fighting games, but oh well. Good review either way.



Funny thing is, you dont need to play story mode for a second to unlock them all....


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

I dislike the fact that Jiraiya doesn't scream "CHO OODAMA RASENGANNNNNNNNN!!!" in his Ougi. 

But I'm lovin' his story mode. 


Pain VS Jiraiya is starting soon for me. I don't want to see Jiraiya die.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 16, 2010)

Major spoilers in this thread, hahaha


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

Honestly, I don't see how anyone can give this game lower than a 9.9/10 after playing the Jiraiya VS Pain fight. It was... epic.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

Gosh I keep getting defeated when the other is left with only one per cent but I had more than one of life due to awakening modes of six tails Susanno MS Sasuke Giant deidara Sasori etc. The frustrating thing is it's due to the slight lag that prevents me from running away successfully. Lol darn it I have to keep practicing against such characters more


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 16, 2010)

I really don't agree with IGN reviews now a days but luckily its just one person opinion and there are better review sites out there.


----------



## Creator (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Everyone add my PSN: musica027
> 
> Also mention in the add who you are from NF



Oh, i will definately add you. 


I am rather upset. I have yet to unlock anything Tsunade related in the game.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2010)

Storm 1 style Ougis or Storm 2 style - Longer or Shorter, which do you believe is better?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

Klue said:


> Storm 1 style Ougis or Storm 2 style - Longer or Shorter, which do you believe is better?



I previously preferred the long ones, but after a while, the short ones are honestly pretty awesome.

I'm only bugged by how we don't get to customize our Ougis. Say for example, Ino's one sucks, and we're stuck with it. No C0 for Deidara, Gamarinsho for Jiraiya, and Chibaku Tensei for Pain. Disappointed in those.

Otherwise. the style of the new Ougis work perfectly well. It's much faster-paced, in fact.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

I love storm 2 at the moment cuz it's so new but with the team ougis I really like the shorter ones at the moment


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> Ign rated it y'all.
> 8.0
> 
> and from what I gather, the only real reason he rated low, is because he thinks its tedious to play throught the adventure mode to unlock characters.....also, he admits to not actually being up on the anime. So, to us, this maybe a 9-10.0





> "Graphics
> The game?s visuals are awesome, looking more like an interactive cartoon than a videogame. Even Naruto haters have to admit that this game is hotter than their girlfriends."



Oh ING.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 16, 2010)

Installing the game right now. I was awesome in UNS1 so I will have no problem beating you guys right away. 

PSN: Vyse_   I'll probably main Sai and Yamato.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 16, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Installing the game right now. I was awesome in UNS1 so I will have no problem beating you guys right away.
> 
> PSN: Vyse_   I'll probably main Sai and Yamato.



I am awsome in UNS1 too, but in UNS2 it's more difficult because you have to look after your chakra all the time and I kinda forget about it sometimes and end up beated up...

Anyway gonna fight Itachi now with Sasuke (story mode)!! 

-LS-


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I'm only bugged by how we don't get to customize our Ougis. Say for example, Ino's one sucks, and we're stuck with it. No C0 for Deidara, Gamarinsho for Jiraiya, and Chibaku Tensei for Pain. Disappoinfaction those.fact.




I strongly feel that ino's ougi move should be her ougi!!!! Seriously it has all kinds of awesomeness in the way she does herons technique grab!


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 16, 2010)

>before heading off to work, pick up pre-ordered game
>finally arrive home
>open box, take out artwork/poster/cd
>insert game into ps3
>install
>d'aww over the installation screen naruto being all cute
>start to play game
>never shut down ps3 again


i'm seriously loving this. ;_;


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> >before heading off to work, pick up pre-ordered game
> >finally arrive home
> >open box, take out artwork/poster/cd
> >insert game into ps3
> ...



Add me, PSN's in my sig.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2010)

This game needs a teleport system.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 16, 2010)

when i'm finished
one more chapter

the boss battles, how very fucking epic CHRIST epic shit
also if that naruto vs sasuke in oro's hide-out would be canon i would probably dry-hump kishi's leg until he has nothing but a stump
that was what i call fucking quality


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> This game needs a teleport system.



Use Teleport Scrolls? (Item Shop first item, not sure if of the point in time when they are available, prolly after the Pain fight).


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> when i'm finished
> one more chapter
> 
> the boss battles, how very fucking epic CHRIST epic shit
> ...



Darn right.


----------



## Corran (Oct 16, 2010)

Online is so laggy  Im scared to played ranked  I've only played against Deathgun and got my ass handed to me many times


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

Playing story mode now. Really awesome. 

Quick question about unlocking support modes. Havent come across anything that suggests that any character's support modes will be unlocked at the moment. Do I have to collect anything for that or will completing story mode enable me to unlock everyone's? I only have a few's due to the max 999 999 SP I have accumulated in Free Battle mode


----------



## Volture (Oct 16, 2010)

Just beaten Sasori. That was epic. Fucking jesus.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

Corran said:


> Online is so laggy  Im scared to played ranked  I've only played against Deathgun and got my ass handed to me many times



Play against me someday. I'm extremely noob. 



Anyway, isn't there any walkthrough for the side quests? They're darn tedious. =/


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Playing story mode now. Really awesome.
> 
> Quick question about unlocking support modes. Havent come across anything that suggests that any character's support modes will be unlocked at the moment. Do I have to collect anything for that or will completing story mode enable me to unlock everyone's? I only have a few's due to the max 999 999 SP I have accumulated in Free Battle mode



If you want to have every support.
You must have their friendship gauge to the max and treat them to ramen or something.
You can date chicks too.


----------



## Corran (Oct 16, 2010)

Volture said:


> Just beaten Sasori. That was epic. Fucking jesus.



My problem with the Sasori fight was that fucking iron sand that slowed you down.


Wormodragon said:


> Play against me someday. I'm extremely noob.
> 
> /



PSN?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

HuH? Really?? Omg what are those!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

Wormodragon. Let me know who you are, though. 
I'm not playing online yet... still unlocking stuff.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> HuH? Really?? Omg what are those!



In a sub quest you can have your own message bird to send letters to your friends.
If you answer well or not, you can have their friendship gauge full.
Once one or multiple gauge are full, you can trigger a special scene with some characters ( Date, Ramen, BBQ, Tea drinking etc ... ) and after that you will be rewarded with all the supports thoses characters can offer.
Don't forget to give presents. Flowers works with girls and Ninjutsu Books with boys ( In that cas it's just pure Brofist friendship ).


----------



## Corran (Oct 16, 2010)

I've unlocked bugger all too. Story mode takes ages 
I also put my forum name in my PSN comment section to make things easier too


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

Jiraiya vs pain.

Most. epic. shit. ever.

And the end of it. 

Giant fucking Rasengan out of nowere.
Get to it everyone!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Jiraiya vs pain.
> 
> Most epic shit ever.
> 
> ...



Best boss battle in the game IMO.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying Yamagi! Gosh can I go back to roam the village for side missions after clearing the story mode to do all those or do I have to play story mode all over again to start collecting and buying stuff? Cuz I am sure I have already missed nany side quests in the first few chapters


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

3 more days!


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 16, 2010)

Will someone give me a few tips on how to use substitution properly? I keep getting combo'd to fuck! 

Do I have to press a direction or what? When someone is punching the shit out of me I'm mashing LT/RT and I just keep getting beat down  

I suck at fighting games


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Oct 16, 2010)

^ Just spam the block button and you will be untouchable as long as you have chakra! ^_^

Kabuto was my main in NUNS1... let's see if he is as good in this new one.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> Will someone give me a few tips on how to use substitution properly? I keep getting combo'd to fuck!
> 
> Do I have to press a direction or what? When someone is punching the shit out of me I'm mashing LT/RT and I just keep getting beat down
> 
> I suck at fighting games


It's all about timing. If you want my advice, I would switch your controls a bit. Switch support summoning to L2 and R2, and substituting to L1 and R1. It's a lot easier that way.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 16, 2010)

How do i get Minato and Lars?


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> How do i win Minato and Lars?


I'd tell you...But I don't have the game.  

I hate being American right now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 16, 2010)

Tried to buy it yesterday and today but its sold out


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Tried to buy it yesterday and today but its sold out


Should have pre-ordered.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Should have pre-ordered.



I second this lol


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> I second this lol


Give me your potatoes.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> It's all about timing. If you want my advice, I would switch your controls a bit. Switch support summoning to L2 and R2, and substituting to L1 and R1. It's a lot easier that way.



Cheers mate, I'll give it a shot later as I'm going out now.
I did however just have a little luck with pressing both back triggers at the same time rather than pressing one.
Do you have to press a direction? Or is that optional?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2010)

Klue said:


> Storm 1 style Ougis or Storm 2 style - Longer or Shorter, which do you believe is better?



shorter ones by far seems to have a better flow to them and don't take to long and boring like they did in part one


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> Cheers mate, I'll give it a shot later as I'm going out now.
> I did however just have a little luck with pressing both back triggers at the same time rather than pressing one.
> Do you have to press a direction? Or is that optional?


Don't quote me on this, but I don't believe you have to press a direction. You just have to practice and time it right. The L2 R2 triggers are real annoying for subbing I found, so I switched the controls, and found subbing a lot easier that way. Maybe you'll feel the same way too.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> Cheers mate, I'll give it a shot later as I'm going out now.
> I did however just have a little luck with pressing both back triggers at the same time rather than pressing one.
> Do you have to press a direction? Or is that optional?



It's all about timing.
You must press L2 or R2 at the exact moment you're receiving a hit.
No directions are required.



Red Raptor said:


> Thanks for clarifying Yamagi! Gosh can I go back to roam the village for side missions after clearing the story mode to do all those or do I have to play story mode all over again to start collecting and buying stuff? Cuz I am sure I have already missed nany side quests in the first few chapters



You can walk around everywhere even after finishing the last battle and watching the credits.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

You rock so much Yamagi thanks a lot fir clarifying


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 16, 2010)

Great game, but i'm stuck at the kakuzu-fight.. Well I've only tried it 3 times but when he's hanging between those trees I never know when I can attack him. Sometimes I can airjump him but thats just when I randomly hit some button..


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 16, 2010)

The World said:


> That's a really stupid reason to knock it down 2 points but whatever.


No it's not? 10 means its perfect and Story Mode was really bad, which means that no matter how good free battle and online play is, the game as a whole is far from perfect. It's lucky that it only got 2 points taken off of it. I'm no IGN fan, but that was more than fair.

I've mained Suigetsu. He kicks major ass online. Epic.
Also, Deidara online really rubs me the wrong way. People keep spamming his weapon and then Forward attack and spam weapon from the air. Frustration!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> No it's not? 10 means its perfect and Story Mode was really bad, which means that no matter how good free battle and online play is, the game as a whole is far from perfect. It's lucky that it only got 2 points taken off of it. I'm no IGN fan, but that was more than fair.
> 
> I've mained Suigetsu. He kicks major ass online. Epic.
> Also, Deidara online really rubs me the wrong way. People keep spamming his weapon and then Forward attack and spam weapon from the air. Frustration!!



Well, In some reviews they just loved the story mode and for them it was the major interest of the game.

But for me, Ultimate Adventure is good, until you finished the story. Then it's just borefest to unlock supports.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 16, 2010)

If anyone is getting this for the 360, add me:
*Nathaniel22895* 

This name is changing soon.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

Very different views regarding story mode, I see... boils down to preference, I guess. 

Personally, I LOVED the boss battles, and some parts of story mode. Not much of a fan of the roaming, except for Jiraiya's chapter. I truly enjoyed being able to walk in his shoes, as a big fan of his.

I dislike the side quests, though... I'd rather they make more boss battles.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

Can someone tell me how unlock these friendship events?

I have some people at 5 hearts already but nothing happens.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

I tried my first online battle. The lag was...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

There's no North American players for me to play and it's kinda laggy.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> There's no north North American players for me to play and it's kinda laggy.


XBOX 360 or PS3?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ Xbox 360.

But then again i was looking for matches at like 5 A.M. in the morning.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2010)

Jiraygar .


----------



## Volture (Oct 16, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I tried my first online battle. The lag was...


I'm having absolutely no lag at all .


----------



## Bloo (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Xbox 360.
> 
> But then again i was looking for matches at like 5 A.M. in the morning.


Add me anyways, since you live in Texas, you're in mountai. Time right? Your 5am is my7am, i may be able to play you then, btw prepare to lose


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Can someone tell me how unlock these friendship events?
> 
> I have some people at 5 hearts already but nothing happens.



It's because most of the time there is two people or more at the same time.
Like the whole Team 8, or Team 10 or all the Teachers.

So one guy isn't enough, you must have 5 hearts with a whole group.

Like there is an event with Sakura & Hinata, so you need to have both of them at 5 hearts
Or their is an event with Guy, Lee & Chouji.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

you have the game?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> you have the game?


I will on Tuesday


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 16, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Great game, but i'm stuck at the kakuzu-fight.. Well I've only tried it 3 times but when he's hanging between those trees I never know when I can attack him. Sometimes I can airjump him but thats just when I randomly hit some button..


You and me both!

Air combos, the game says. I can't do air combos to save my life, no matter how close I get, or whatever button I press, Naruto does a jump, then he goes back down to the ground, and Kakuzu slams him away.

It has culminated in a tiresome game of shurikenthrowing, while I try to read the pattern of his increasingly nasty attacks. So far, he schools me after getting him down on critical.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 16, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> You and me both!
> 
> Air combos, the game says. I can't do air combos to save my life, no matter how close I get, or whatever button I press, Naruto does a jump, then he goes back down to the ground, and Kakuzu slams him away.
> 
> It has culminated in a tiresome game of shurikenthrowing, while I try to read the pattern of his increasingly nasty attacks. So far, he schools me after getting him down on critical.



Double tap x/a once your in the air, then use b/o in order to his kakuzu.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 16, 2010)

Guys about the 9999999 ryo Trophy, do you have to collect money until that without
buying stuff or you can get it even if you use it? I mean Total money you collected even 
if you use it on buying items.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Why does Deidara keep saying "cool".


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> You and me both!
> 
> Air combos, the game says. I can't do air combos to save my life, no matter how close I get, or whatever button I press, Naruto does a jump, then he goes back down to the ground, and Kakuzu slams him away.
> 
> It has culminated in a tiresome game of shurikenthrowing, while I try to read the pattern of his increasingly nasty attacks. So far, he schools me after getting him down on critical.



Double Tap the Run/Jump button and press the combo button.
Easy as pie.

Or watch a youtube to see how it's done.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 16, 2010)

Man...I hope all this praise didn't raise my expectations too high.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

One thing that pisses me off is that the story mode keeps trying to tell a stupid story that you've already heard over 100 billion times if you're a fan of the series.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 16, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Sure!!! Hopefully we can find one another there quite tough to connect to others sometimes
> 
> And I just got killed by 2 itachis. Omg susanno is omfg scary
> . I was left with at least 1 bar of life both times but got thrashed after they reached awakening mode


Add me, my psn is in my sig.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 16, 2010)

Itachi's awakening is definitely the most haxxed/best.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Itachi's awakening is definitely the most haxxed/best.


Give me your potatoes damnit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Bout to do Jiraiya vs Pain boss fight.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Give me your potatoes damnit.



Nevah.

Jiraiya... i thought that he would be better :/.... very disappointing.


----------



## Shay (Oct 16, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Guys about the 9999999 ryo Trophy, do you have to collect money until that without
> buying stuff or you can get it even if you use it? I mean Total money you collected even
> if you use it on buying items.



In previous Ultimate Ninja games the challenges to max out the money counter demanded that the counter was filled, and money already spent did not count towards that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

How do i get a ninja info card?


----------



## Volture (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How do i get a ninja info card?


Somewhere at a shop in the back of an alley in Konoha.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 16, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Double tap x/a once your in the air, then use b/o in order to his kakuzu.



Thanks alot, I'll try that out next time. 
I managed to beat him with shurikens, but I'll rather not have to do it again.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Volture said:


> Somewhere at a shop in the back of an alley in Konoha.



oh, so i have to buy them?


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 16, 2010)

I just won Minato and Lars xD


----------



## Volture (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> oh, so i have to buy them?


I guess you do. Unless you can earn some of them with SP, but I doubt it and definitely don't know that for sure.


----------



## Libax (Oct 16, 2010)

Jiraiya is the best!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Naruto vs Pain time. 
Time to play the episodes the anime couldn't give me.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2010)

damn.... so when the game came out?


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

MS81 said:


> damn.... so when the game came out?


If you're in America, the 19th. If you're in Japan, the 21st.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> If you're in America, the 19th. If you're in Japan, the 21st.


If you're in europe, you finished the game already .


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> If you're in europe, you finished the game already .




Muthafucka'! 

(I accepted your add on PSN. Prepare to 
get your ass kicked in a few days. )


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2010)

There really aren't any clashes in this? Lame.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> If you're in America, the 19th. If you're in Japan, the 21st.



dang.... how europe get it before Japan???


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

There are no ultimate jutsu's, or nun of the button pressing mini game.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

MS81 said:


> dang.... how europe get it before Japan???


I don't know how they decided on who gets it first. :S



NeoKurama said:


> There are no ultimate jutsu's, or nun of the button pressing mini game.


There are ultimate jutsu's. They're just 
not as long so it keeps the fight fluid.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I don't know how they decided on who gets it first. :S
> 
> 
> There are ultimate jutsu's. They're just
> not as long so it keeps the fight fluid.



Oh I get what you are saying I just seen a video and they did it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Need some US players already dammit.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 16, 2010)

ok so i'll ask again...anyone know a site where i can get the naruto shippuden ultimate ninja storm 2 collectors edition mailed to me? I live in NA so it wasn't released here.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> ok so i'll ask again...anyone know a site where i can get the naruto shippuden ultimate ninja storm 2 collectors edition mailed to me? I live in NA so it wasn't released here.



North America? The game has to come out in regular edition first before another edition is released.


----------



## Mofobuster (Oct 16, 2010)

how do iget to mykobou(spelling?!)
i need to get the dolls and i have no idea where it is ^^
edit: theres a frog at hokage room entrance that teleports you 


but another question:
how do i get characters to join my team?

right now i do all the doll fights only with naruto because hes the only one in the list when the select your teammates screen pops up


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 16, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> North America? The game has to come out in regular edition first before another edition is released.



No i mean the NA edition isnt going to be released here im pretty sure it isnt and i would like to have it imported from europe to where i live which is north america.

Do you know a site where i could buy the Collectors edition and have it sent from europe to here.


----------



## Libax (Oct 16, 2010)

Is there a way to change the difficulty in the story mode. It's way to easy, i'm at where Gai and co fight against their clones. Is there a way to change difficulty or does it get harder later on. Seriously waaay to easy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> No i mean the NA edition isnt going to be released here im pretty sure it isnt and i would like to have it imported from europe to where i live which is north america.
> 
> Do you know a site where i could buy the Collectors edition and have it sent from europe to here.



Sadly no I don't.


----------



## Mofobuster (Oct 16, 2010)

go to options in the main menu...
you can change difficulty there


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Libax said:


> Is there a way to change the difficulty in the story mode. It's way to easy, i'm at where Gai and co fight against their clones. Is there a way to change difficulty or does it get harder later on. Seriously waaay to easy.


No you can't change the difficulty. It elevates as you progress further into the story. 



			
				Mofobuster said:
			
		

> go to options in the main menu...
> you can change difficulty there


Nah, that only changes the difficulty for the AI's in free battles.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Stays easy the whole time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

Ima play on normal when I first get it. Then hard and easy later on.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ no matter the difficulty, they just stand there.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ no matter the difficulty, they just stand there.



Not on Hard they will move around.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2010)

I wonder if Minato,Naruto and Jiraiyah have tag team ougi?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mofobuster said:


> how do iget to mykobou(spelling?!)
> i need to get the dolls and i have no idea where it is ^^
> edit: theres a frog at hokage room entrance that teleports you
> 
> ...



Get to Tsunade's office, and talk to the Left Ninja Dude.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 16, 2010)

Gah Tuesday please.
I didn't mind the story too much in storm 1 so this should actually be a dream. 
I think my view on the game will be similar to Yagami's, these hand painted backgrounds sound quite delicious and I can't wait to see it on a HDTV

Edit: PSN is schecterwolf. I'll have the game Tuesday


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> Gah Tuesday please.
> I didn't mind the story too much in storm 1 so this should actually be a dream.
> I think my view on the game will be similar to Yagami's, these hand painted backgrounds sound quite delicious and I can't wait to see it on a HDTV
> 
> Edit: PSN is schecterwolf. I'll have the game Tuesday



And you see people running and moving around, Konoha is far more lively than in UNS1

Also, to add to gameplay discussion. Some characters haves additionnal jutsus by doing : Forward then letting go the stick + Punch button.

This way Taka Sasuke gets Chidori Lance, Neji gets Hakke Kushou, Naruto gets Clone Launching and Kabuto goes underground and appears behind you.


----------



## Volture (Oct 16, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> If you're in europe, you finished the game already .


Oh.. really? I'm just at the part where Sai's introducted into Team 7 .

Ah well, had to work a lot, so I have my reasons lol.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

My patience for Tuesday is running thin.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 16, 2010)

who do you guys think will be the most used character online?


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Ausorrin said:


> who do you guys think will be the most used character online?


Sage Mode Naruto, Minato, Sasuke, Itachi, and Tobi.


----------



## Creator (Oct 16, 2010)

Ausorrin said:


> who do you guys think will be the most used character online?



Itachi. 

You know how Itachitards function. There is probably more Itachitards then Naruto fans. True story.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 16, 2010)

Creator said:


> Itachi.
> 
> You know how Itachitards function. There is probably more Itachitards then Naruto fans. True story.



Sadly, they're probably are


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 16, 2010)

I just got Tobi. And although I'd liked for an all-out serious Madara option as well, I love his special jutsu where he gets stuck in the resulting explosion. Good ol' Tobi. Gonna hunt for more characters once I've rested a bit.

Was surprised how they've removed some parts of the story, like the second Konoha search team, Naruto confronting both Itachi and Kabuto, and don't get me started on Orochimaru.


----------



## Yang Wenli (Oct 16, 2010)

Pain is wonderful to have on your team as support (Shinra tensei is great for offense and defense). My Itachi & Pain & Konan trio is a rocking, especially against Minatotard teams spamming rasengan (just fought six in a row)


----------



## Volture (Oct 16, 2010)

Regulator said:


> Pain is wonderful to have on your team as support (Shinra tensei is great for offense and defense). My Itachi & Pain & Konan trio is a rocking.


Itachi, Pain and Minato .


----------



## nick65 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> And you see people running and moving around, Konoha is far more lively than in UNS1
> 
> Also, to add to gameplay discussion. Some characters haves additionnal jutsus by doing : Forward then letting go the stick + Punch button.
> 
> This way Taka Sasuke gets Chidori Lance, Neji gets Hakke Kushou, Naruto gets Clone Launching and Kabuto goes underground and appears behind you.



You mean the tilt move, you tilt te stick one way. left, right, up doenst matter wich way and then you press circle. Its one the list of moves. 

Btw i thought BUMMER NO White Snake Oro

So i was trying out some awakening(for people that dont change) and the move changes in these awakenings. 

What seems, when you awaken with Orooo and do his jutsu, he becomes the White snake!

shika's tilt move changes into a rapid shadow combo and his jutsu

kakashi doenst seem to have anything new:amazed and i like him so much...

Kabuto's jutsu changes

i haven't looked and the rest yet, because im tired

maybe some people can enlarge my non-form awakening list. Bye


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> I just got Tobi. And although I'd liked for an all-out serious Madara option as well, I love his special jutsu where he gets stuck in the resulting explosion. Good ol' Tobi. Gonna hunt for more characters once I've rested a bit.
> 
> Was surprised how they've removed some parts of the story, like the second Konoha search team, Naruto confronting both Itachi and Kabuto, and don't get me started on Orochimaru.



Try using Awakening with Tobi 

I defeated a Susano'o Itachi, ranged characters like Deidara are his worst nightmare


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2010)

Rockman again, /game .


----------



## Bloo (Oct 16, 2010)

Creator said:


> Itachi.
> 
> You know how Itachitards function. There is probably more Itachitards then Naruto fans. True story.


Itachi's my favorite character and I'll be maiming Gaara. Don't be quick to judge a fan base, one of the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## Nigra Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

yo, anyone know how to unlock Hokage Naruto yet?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

I like goofy tobi.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> Rockman again, /game .



Try that shit against Susano'o Itachi and you get a Totsuka Sword up your ass


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> Rockman again, /game .



They HAVE to patch that.

At least you can trust me, i play fair.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> They HAVE to patch that.
> 
> At least you can trust me, i play fair.



what's unfair about that??? a lot of fighting games have super cancels.


----------



## Creator (Oct 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> Rockman again, /game .



Wow. 



Yashiro said:


> Itachi's my favorite character and I'll be maiming Gaara. Don't be quick to judge a fan base, one of the most annoying thing ever.



Yashiro Join date: Nov 09

Creator Join date: March 07

I am not quick to judge fan base. I have 3 years worth of experience in dealing with Itachitards.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn, beat Hachibi with 1% health left.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

MS81 said:


> what's unfair about that??? a lot of fighting games have super cancels.



You need to learn the difference between a legit super cancel and that shitty game bug.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You need to learn the difference between a legit super cancel and that shitty game bug.



well sadly they won't get rid of this anytime soon.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> Rockman again, /game .



I think I'm in love. pek


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

What's playing for fun.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

You guys can try contacting CC2 and see if they'll fix it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What's playing for fun.



Oh it'll be fun alright....all those ragequits & hatemail...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ yea, I'm already getting a lot of quits

If you  lose a match or quit you lose BP?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You guys can try contacting CC2 and see if they'll fix it.



Howbout a lag and gamebalanceing fix? 


P.S. : Killer Bee's soundtrack should be included in the anime.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Howbout a lag and gamebalanceing fix?
> 
> 
> P.S. : Killer Bee's soundtrack should be included in the anime.


Nothing really can be done about the lag you face in battles. 
It's mostly dependent on you and your opponents connection.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Can you lose BP?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Can you lose BP?



Yep, every loss.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ Ah, Alright.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 16, 2010)

Creator said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Join dates have nothing to do with stereotypes, that's called arrogance.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 16, 2010)

what's this about KNJ whatchamacallit,

what happened.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> what's this about KNJ whatchamacallit,
> 
> what happened.


Give me a milkshake, and then I'll talk.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 16, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I think I'm in love. pek



This is actually a bad thing.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Give me a milkshake, and then I'll talk.





Now speak up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2010)

Online = Deidara Kunai Throw Spamming


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ Xbox 360?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2010)

me? 

nah, ps3 muthafucka


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Now speak up.


AHAHAHAHAHA! THE MILKSHAKE IS MINE!

YOU HAVE BEEN TRICKED!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2010)

so saw the ultimate KNJ of doom.. 
gonna try it online right now 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA! THE MILKSHAKE IS MINE!
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN TRICKED!





I'm afraid that was NOT a negotiation.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This is actually a bad thing.



Bad for my opponents!


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm afraid that was NOT a negotiation.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDVzmbtVZ6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 16, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Bad for my opponents!



It's bad for everybody.

Oh well, another one just to be played for fun like Storm 1.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

So the cards you buy from that shop are like packs of cards?

Because there is over 100 cards or something, but i only see 5 for sell.

*EDIT: *Nvm, i figured it out


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So the cards you buy from that shop are like packs of cards?
> 
> Because there is over 100 cards or something, but i only see 5 for sell.



Some you earn with missions and SP.



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDVzmbtVZ6s[/YOUTUBE]



My milkshakes are better then yours.....


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It's bad for everybody.
> 
> Oh well, another one just to be played for fun like Storm 1.



Hey, it'll teach people to combo on me while IMMA CHARGIN MUH CHAKRAZ!!

LOL, this game will be dead in a month's time. :ho


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

> LOL, this game will be dead in a month's time.



How so?

Online kicks ass!


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 16, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Hey, it'll teach people to combo on me while IMMA CHARGIN MUH CHAKRAZ!!
> 
> LOL, this game will be dead in a month's time. :ho



Um no it wont? I have people still playing Ultimate ninja storm 1 and it dosen't even have online. But of course they have bought UNS2 now so im sure they will be playing that for a long time as much as i will be replaying adventure mode over and over and kicking ass online ;D


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 16, 2010)

why are people whoring me around here 

I asked about the knj

MEN, I WANT ANSWERS!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha, was just exaggerating on the timespan, but if that Justu Cancel gets widely used online, expect to have a hard time finding matches...shit, or not, who knows! all I know is beware when ya'll fight me!

MWAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 16, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> why are people whoring me around here
> 
> I asked about the knj
> 
> MEN, I WANT ANSWERS!



It means Kiwimari No Jutsu or, Subsitution jutsu. Found that out by googling "KNJ naruto"


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 16, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Haha, was just exaggerating on the timespan, but if that Justu Cancel gets widely used online, expect to have a hard time finding matches...shit, or not, who knows! all I know is beware when ya'll fight me!
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHA!!


Are you getting this on the PS3 or Xbox360?

That will determine if you will be a threat to meh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2010)

no worries about the Uknj.. once awake you're untouchable anyways..


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 16, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> It means Kiwimari No Jutsu or, Subsitution jutsu. Found that out by googling "KNJ naruto"



Thanks

so there's a glitch in the game that disables it?

Because in the video, the Ultimate jutsus were always successful.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

Question about online:

Last night I was fighting this fella... (he wanted to use Tenten at first, but then changed his character to Gaara when I chose Tenten...second fella to do that in a night actually!) Anyway we fought, he lost, he asked for a re-match... second round was pretty much the same, and I got him in a team ougi at the end, BUT just as Tenten was about to change her scroll into the Gigantic Iron Ball, the screen suddenly said Connection Lost, brought me back to the main online page and my BP was left intact i.e. the same as before our second round started. 

My question is was this an example of poor connection or rage quitting? If it's the latter, would the other fella's BP be affected or it could be him just disconnecting the whole game? I'm asking not cuz I care much about BP but just wondering how many of such people will resort to this to maintain their BP for those who care so much about their ranks.

On the other hand, managed to finally beat someone's Sage Naruto/ Six Tails. Gosh SO MUCH running and dodging involved! till the Awakening Mode stopped. Even then he did manage to take out quite a bit of my life bar 

Susannos are... still quite unavoidable for me... SIGH


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 16, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Thanks
> 
> so there's a glitch in the game that disables it?
> 
> Because in the video, the Ultimate jutsus were always successful.



i suppose it does.
But when i was watching the video he wasn't doing subsitution he was just blocking the whole combo and then doing his ougi. I don't know but i'll see it on the 19th! lol


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 16, 2010)

Me too, I guess?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2010)

meh.. deidara is a much more serious issue for competitive gaming.. he's especially quite fitting for lagged matches


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Thanks
> 
> so there's a glitch in the game that disables it?
> 
> Because in the video, the Ultimate jutsus were always successful.


No.

The glitch consists of the glitcher being attacked by the opponent and then charging his chakra and substituting while being attacked by the combo. As soon as he substitutes he presses "O" or "B" and the substitute cancels and the glitcher then gets a free ougi hit on the attacker. 

So basically, if someone is using a combo on you and you have enough chakra, you can get a free ougi on the attacker.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 16, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Are you getting this on the PS3 or Xbox360?
> 
> That will determine if you will be a threat to meh.




PS3, come meet your fate oh ignorant one.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Need more people on 360 ranked. Go go go, everyone join.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 16, 2010)

Are there any 6 and/or 8 player lobbies online or is it just 1 on 1?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Need more people on 360 ranked. Go go go, everyone join.


Yea, let me just use my time travel skillz to warp to the 19th, buy the game, and then come back and face you.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Are there any 6 and/or 8 player lobbies online or is it just 1 on 1?



1V1 Raging Blast v2.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2010)

KB how do I get him.  Also PSN rkrippler


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 16, 2010)

So you don't loose any BP if you dissconnect?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

MS: That's what I'm trying to figure out. So far I've only encountered one such person online.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Everyone i'm playing is from EU.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2010)

I will  get on as soon as my girl gets off of lumines


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Everyone i'm playing is from EU.



May not be. I'm not from EU, but I got the EU collector's edition so my Ninja Info card online says I'm from EU too


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 16, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> MS: That's what I'm trying to figure out. So far I've only encountered one such person online.


Damn! That would totally suck. That's what made RB online suck and annoying.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I wanna take a poll and see how many of you are getting / got this game for the PS3 or 360. Copy the poll below, and update the one you're getting it for, and post.

PS3: 1
360: 0


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

That's why I was really caught off-guard last night! I was so happy with pulling off the team ougi since he was careless and was just blindly tryign to spam his combo and I managed to KnJ behind him and launch my attack. Hahaha, hopefully it really was a connection issue, but there didn't seem to be much lag going on


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 16, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> That's why I was really caught off-guard last night! I was so happy with pulling off the team ougi since he was careless and was just blindly tryign to spam his combo and I managed to KnJ behind him and launch my attack. Hahaha, hopefully it really was a connection issue, but there didn't seem to be much lag going on


What was his DC rate? What's a KNJ?


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 16, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> What was his DC rate? What's a KNJ?



A knj is Kiwimari No Jutsu,Basically Subsitution jutsu.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 16, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> A knj is Kiwimari No Jutsu,Basically Subsitution jutsu.


Ohhh, ok thanks.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Mystic, I can't wait to trash you in a few days.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

MS: I didn't really notice... anyways not a great issue just that initially i thought there was something wrong with my game and my disc! LOL sorry noobie at online gaming (apart from SSIV)


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 16, 2010)

@ SA

 Sure, Sure. First you got to add me lol, Second you got to get the game, Third you got to learn how to play as Asuma, Fourth you're gonna ask me for some tips, and lastly fifth maybe then you will be able to beat just maybe lol.

@ RR

Well I guess they can't be helped lol.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> @ SA
> 
> Sure, Sure. First you got to add me lol, Second you got to get the game, Third you got to learn how to play as Asuma, Fourth you're gonna ask me for some tips, and lastly fifth maybe then you will be able to beat just maybe lol.
> 
> ...




Why you little...


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

u guys make me scared. LOL


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Why you little...


I'll have mercy on you if you give up on Asuma

@ RR

I'll have mercy on you too


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 16, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> No.
> 
> The glitch consists of the glitcher being attacked by the opponent and then charging his chakra and substituting while being attacked by the combo. As soon as he substitutes he presses "O" or "B" and the substitute cancels and the glitcher then gets a free ougi hit on the attacker.
> 
> So basically, if someone is using a combo on you and you have enough chakra, you can get a free ougi on the attacker.



Hooray for destroying even the little pressure you could put on your opponent.


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Me? Give up on Asuma? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Tuesday hurry the fuck up and get here.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Me? Give up on Asuma?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


lol I sense fear:ho


----------



## Undead (Oct 16, 2010)

Fear isn't in Asuma's vocabulary.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Fear isn't in Asuma's vocabulary.



But death is. 

Sorry I had to.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Fear isn't in Asuma's vocabulary.


But it is in yours:ho


Violent-nin said:


> But death is.
> 
> Sorry I had to.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hey guys, I wanna take a poll and see how many of you are getting / got this game for the PS3 or 360. Copy the poll below, and update the one you're getting it for, and post.
> 
> PS3: 1
> 360: 0



PS3.  There shouldn't even be another option.

PS3:  2
360:  0


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> PS3.  *There shouldn't even be another option.
> *
> PS3:  2
> 360:  0


That statement is incorrect on so many levels. 

PS3:2
360:1


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 16, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> That statement is incorrect on so many levels.
> 
> PS3:2
> 360:1




PS3:3
360:1 

Sticking with UNS' original console.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

PS3:*4*
360:1


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> PS3:3
> 360:1
> 
> Sticking with UNS' original console.


I'm just happy that we finally escaped from the Ubisoft Naruto games...

They weren't awful, but they weren't on UNS's level.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah they weren't, and if UBI decides to do shippuden, I'd buy it. I loved that game's story mode, even though it was repetitive at times. 

The main bad thing about that game's mechanics is it was terribly slow paced which is ironic, considering it's based on ninjas.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 16, 2010)

PS3:5
360:1


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Yeah they weren't, and if UBI decides to do shippuden, I'd buy it. I loved that game's story mode, even though it was repetitive at times.
> 
> The main bad thing about that game's mechanics is it was terribly slow paced which is ironic, considering it's based on ninjas.


I liked that fact that they tried to incorporate hand signs into the game, but actually making that a core feature of the fighting system wasn't really a good idea.

Also for the people that have been saying SM Naruto online is bad, (mostly on other forums) they have yet to see just how OP certain characters were in each game. Sakura in RoAN was terribly over powered.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2010)

Do i not get any points when somebody rage quits?

PS3:5
360:2

Dat 360.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Do i not get any points when somebody rage quits?
> 
> PS3:5
> 360:2
> ...



PS3:6
360:2



Almost finished with unlocking characters. A little disappointed with how Jiraiya plays... not nearly as strong as I'd hoped, but I'm still maining him. 

Now that I've played the game, I do think it's rather overhyped though. It's not a bad game, but it's nowhere as perfect as it had previously seemed to be.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 16, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> I liked that fact that they tried to incorporate hand signs into the game, but actually making that a core feature of the fighting system wasn't really a good idea.
> 
> Also for the people that have been saying SM Naruto online is bad, (mostly on other forums) they have yet to see just how OP certain characters were in each game. Sakura in RoAN was terribly over powered.


My memory is fuzzy of the game, but I recall Lee being one of the best.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 16, 2010)

PS3:6
360:3


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Do i not get any points when somebody rage quits?
> 
> PS3:5
> 360:2
> ...



PS3: 6
360: 3


----------



## Firaea (Oct 16, 2010)

The correct counter should now be:

*PS3: 8
360: 2*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

3 on xbox i think


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 17, 2010)

The _ACTUAL_ counter should now be:
PS3: *9*
360: 4

Dat PS3

Still waiting to hear what English Dub Minato sounds like though


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 17, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> The correct counter should now be:
> 
> *PS3: 10
> *



Fixed!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 17, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> The _ACTUAL_ counter should now be:
> PS3: *9*
> 360: 4
> 
> ...


I posted a video of Minato's English voice some pages back. I'll try to find it again. 

EDIT: Here you go. Also has Tobi's/Madara's English voice. 

[YOUTUBE]DutUuQiD6uM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Rofl, some british guy just sent me a voice message yelling and stuff because i beat him.

Those crazy brits, i could hardy understand him.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it just me or is Lars incredibly overpowered?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ I haven't even played a Lars yet

Global Rank : 66


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 17, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> I posted a video of Minato's English voice some pages back. I'll try to find it again.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go. Also has Tobi's/Madara's English voice.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DutUuQiD6uM[/YOUTUBE]


Thanks 
"I'll show you the meaning of Cool" indeed.  Minato is officially awesome


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 17, 2010)

PS3 - *11*
360 - 4

Definitely had to get this for ps3!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 17, 2010)

The IGN review is pretty decent, except this guy doesn't realize you can unlock characters by just playing versus.  You don't have to play story mode unless you just want to or you're going for trophies.  It may be quicker to unlock through story, but it's not the only way.  Had he known that, he might've upped the score to an 8.5.  Still better than I was expecting from them.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 17, 2010)

Im getting the game for PS3 too  
For those that already have the game, is there custom music feature in free battle? 

PS3 - 12
360 - 4


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

is it true that the awakening modes don't have their own ultimate jutsu. i also wanna ask if they at least have different normal jutsu.

also is it 2 normal jutsu and 1 ultimate jutsu for each character.

finally can you please tell me differences in gameplay between storm 2 and 1 and which is better overall.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> is it true that the awakening modes don't have their own ultimate jutsu. i also wanna ask if they at least have different normal jutsu.
> 
> also is it 2 normal jutsu and 1 ultimate jutsu for each character.
> 
> finally can you please tell me differences in gameplay between storm 2 and 1 and which is better overall.



Awakening prevent you from using Ougi, support and items, but you get god mode, double damage and easy guard break for 25 secs.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

ougi as in ultimate and normal jutsu? also can you please tell me if storm 1 as better gameplay than 2 or the other way round cause i heard the wall fighting, more dramatic ultimate jutsu is gone so i want to know the new things in the gameplay that makes this game good. i also heard the support character function has been improve please can you tell me how.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> ougi as in ultimate and normal jutsu? also can you please tell me if storm 1 as better gameplay than 2 or the other way round cause i heard the wall fighting, more dramatic ultimate jutsu is gone so i want to know he new things in the gameplay that makes this game good. i also heard the support character funtion has been improve please can you tell me how.



Ultimate Jutsu are shorter yes, so you don't have QTE in game. Lag could screw you over.
Wall fighting is gone but, that's hardly an issue.

Support was improved a lot.
There are 3 types of support, Attack, Defense and Balance.
They act differently in battle. Attack supports you during combos, Defense Block dashes and ranged attacks. Balance supports you when you use ranged attacks and can take a ultimate jutsu for you. And you can team up with a Team Ultimate Jutsu.

Plus the game introduce ranged characters like Deidara, Shino, Temari and Tenten. That play differently from regular close characters


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

i have finished dbz budokaï 3 on z3 difficulty with ease
omega shenron was a puppy to me

but grandpa gen's 10th challenge in this game was extremely fucking hard (makes that puppet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s ultimate warrior look like a shriveled dehydrated chiyo that's high on angeldust)

current status after 31 hours of gameplay: 4-5 remaining requests, 100% memories etc, 9 ninja tools left to unlock, 685k points, tonton's shit necklace request completed (protip: wait to pick shit up because if you do and you forget like, 1 or 2 of them it comes back and bites you in the ass while you're searching everywhere), all characters unlocked, fuckton of ninja cards

funny thing is i got so caught up in this game that i unlocked minato and then i was like "motherfucking shit, i had a code to unlock him because collector's edition shit lol"

i love this game
also
when there are 6 motherfuckers on your screen all spamming jutsu like someone looked at their mother's asshole and the opponent regains health constantly while your attacks are being blocked by guarding or substitutes

you *will* need a smoke

god i fucking love this game
so intense
battles, battles everywhere


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ultimate Jutsu are shorter yes, so you don't have QTE in game. Lag could screw you over.
> Wall fighting is gone but, that's hardly an issue.
> 
> Support was improved a lot.
> ...


job well done, that's what i say
ranged fighters and puppet masters are incredibly annoying
especially puppet masters

i swear i'm bashing chiyo's skull in and suddenly the puppets come back to her and fist me with 12 inches of wooden arm


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> i have finished dbz budoka? 3 on z3 difficulty with ease
> omega shenron was a puppy to me
> 
> but grandpa gen's 10th challenge in this game was extremely fucking hard (makes that puppet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s ultimate warrior look like a shriveled dehydrated chiyo that's high on angeldust)
> ...



Oh yeah, Granpa Gen's 10th challenge ! That and Dark Naruto at the end of the cursed puppet quest.


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 17, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Is it just me or is Lars incredibly overpowered?


He's good, btu I wouldn't say overpowered.

What rank is everyone online so far? I'm Veteran Special Jonin atm but climbing up steadily


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ultimate Jutsu are shorter yes, so you don't have QTE in game. Lag could screw you over.
> Wall fighting is gone but, that's hardly an issue.
> 
> Support was improved a lot.
> ...


Thanks for the help, but i'm gonna bother you onece more.

1. What does QTE mean?
2. So awakenings have no sort of normal or ultimate jutsu.
3. Each character has only 2 jutsu and 1 ultimate.
4. General what game has the better gameplay storm 1 or 2.
5. Does the dissaperances of the clash function annoy you or you don,t seem to notice it.
6. Has the size of the stages been decrease and what other changes do they have.

thanks in advanced i have an habit of wanting to be super clear on things.


----------



## Seishin (Oct 17, 2010)

PS3 - 13
360 - 4

BTW What is the issue about KNJ cancelling ?  

Should I buy this game ?


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Oh yeah, Granpa Gen's 10th challenge ! That and Dark Naruto at the end of the cursed puppet quest.


that puppet master was a troll
damn i was happy that i finally got every doll and then he gone and did that 


E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> He's good, btu I wouldn't say overpowered.
> 
> What rank is everyone online so far? I'm Veteran Special Jonin atm but climbing up steadily


haven't played online yet, laggy atm
a few of my friends have the same  now i have to go to them to have a decent battle


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> Thanks for the help, but i'm gonna bother you onece more.
> 
> 1. What does QTE mean?
> 2. So awakenings have no sort of normal or ultimate jutsu.
> ...



1. Quick Time Event
2. Regular Jutsu, yes. Some Awakenings give you access to new ones. Some Awakenings change your gameplay and combos. Or you transform in a different character.
3. One or two and 1 Ultimate, yes. Some characters can do their jutsu in air, some can charge them to make them more powerful.
4. Storm 2.
5. I don't care. It happened to me twice in the 1st game.
6. Stages are larger.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 17, 2010)

2 more days, I can't wait to kickass with Sasori online.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 17, 2010)

It might be a bit late for me to say this but..the boss battles in this game are really awesome and epic..It totally dwarfed the manga and anime Naruto's fight. How am I going to enjoy the future and anime/manga fight scene? The NS2 setting the bar too high for Kishimoto to overcome the epicness. 



and by the way, what do you think of the music score of this game? I kinda love the Naruto Vs Pain theme.

P/S : I didn't have the game but I viewed a few videos on Youtube.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 17, 2010)

PS3: *14*
360: 4


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

PS3: 15
360: 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2010)

so i filled up my char select screen.. and i am starting to get support stuff with the SP.. how do i get PTS naruto and sasuke?


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

PS3: 16
360: 4


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

PS3: 17
360: 4


----------



## Volture (Oct 17, 2010)

PS3: 18
360: 4


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> so i filled up my char select screen.. and i am starting to get support stuff with the SP.. how do i get PTS naruto and sasuke?



What the ... ? Since when are PTS Naruto & Sasuke in this game ?
People assumed they would be in the game. They're just cameos in the Naruto Vs Sasuke boss fight.

PS3 : 19
360 : 4


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 17, 2010)

I have both consoles, but I chose to get it for PS3 for free online.

PS3: 20
360: 4


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone have a vid of sasuke vs itachi, I can't seem te find the right moment when to attack him when he's with sussano.. getting pretty anoying


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> What the ... ? Since when are PTS Naruto & Sasuke in this game ?
> People assumed they would be in the game. They're just cameos in the Naruto Vs Sasuke boss fight.
> 
> PS3 : 19
> 360 : 4



ohh.. my bad..

anyways;

PS3 : 21
360 : 4


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

does anyone know where i can find flower nectar often or where it isn't hard as fuck to find

i recall "quality ink" being easy to find in amegakure for instance

i'm like, 1 flower nectar away from 100% completion of the story mode and i can't seem to find any
all i get is honey, gale seeds, etc

rep for a good answer /desperate after 1.5 hours of flowerhunting


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> does anyone know where i can find flower nectar often or where it isn't hard as fuck to find
> 
> i recall "quality ink" being easy to find in amegakure for instance
> 
> ...



Near Orochimaru's hideout if i'm correct.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

awesome, i just arrived there and then i read this  cheers deathgun!


----------



## Volture (Oct 17, 2010)

Good fucking god. The Kakuzu fight is HARD. Way too fucking hard.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

kakuzu is nothing compared to what you'll be facing in the pain fight
and pain is nothing compared to granpa gen's 10th challenge or the dark sage naruto

utter madness yet still extremely awesome


----------



## Firaea (Oct 17, 2010)

Have yet to do Grandpa Gen's challenge, but Pain was okay for me. Itachi was the one I found challenging.

As for Dark Naruto, well... I cheated. I spammed Ougis. 



I tried my first ranked match. Man, it was effin' intense. I used Jiraiya (as always) and fought Sage Naruto.

Once 6TK came out, it was pretty much over... until when both of us had a last bit of health left, my Rasengan hit and I won. With only a bit of HP left.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> kakuzu is nothing compared to what you'll be facing in the pain fight
> and pain is nothing compared to granpa gen's 10th challenge or the dark sage naruto
> 
> utter madness yet still extremely awesome



Dark Sage Naruto? 

Hard as fuck.

But nothing Hinata can't beat.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

lol omg
still no nectar and i've been like, everywhere


----------



## Kidd (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope this game gets patched 



This is such bullcrap.


----------



## Volture (Oct 17, 2010)

Kidd said:


> I hope this game gets patched
> 
> 
> 
> This is such bullcrap.


It's not that big of a deal. Besides, how many people understand how to use the bug anyways? Yeah, not a whole lot, including me.

I do agree though, it should be patched, but no big deal.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Kidd said:


> I hope this game gets patched
> 
> 
> 
> This is such bullcrap.


You guys are making such a big deal out of it. With out playing the game I've come up with 2 ways to avoid that. One is when your hitting someone and they are on guard and you see them hit the chakra button just use Grab. They can't KNJ grabs and im pretty sure they're chakra will go back to normal and you'll have a safe distance. Also when you see them hit the chakra button you can stop hitting them and get on your guard its' not like they are forcing you to hit him lol. It's not as hard as you guys make it seem like.

BTW 

PS3: 22
360: 4


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> lol omg
> still no nectar and i've been like, everywhere



At this point i think the game is just trolling you, have you checked the bird post yet?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, if they do patch, may as well give us DLC.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 17, 2010)

PS3: 23
360: 4


----------



## Bloo (Oct 17, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't have it because the stupid NA release is this Tuesday?!?!?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 17, 2010)

By the way, does the Collectors' Edition Audio CD include EVERY track in the game? I seem to not hear some really awesome ones I was looking for, though I only briefly listened through them.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't have it because the stupid NA release is this Tuesday?!?!?


No...no you aren't.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 17, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> No...no you aren't.


Well it seems like it, and it's killing me. I need to own everyone


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> At this point i think the game is just trolling you, have you checked the bird post yet?


i think it's trolling at kubocalyptic proportions because i checked and got nothing  


Wormodragon said:


> By the way, does the Collectors' Edition Audio CD include EVERY track in the game? I seem to not hear some really awesome ones I was looking for, though I only briefly listened through them.


not really


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> i think it's trolling at kubocalyptic proportions because i checked and got nothing
> 
> not really



Nectar, what do you mean Nectar ?

BTW, got the "Cleared every Event" Achievement.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> You guys are making such a big deal out of it. With out playing the game I've come up with 2 ways to avoid that. One is when your hitting someone and they are on guard and you see them hit the chakra button just use Grab. They can't KNJ grabs and im pretty sure they're chakra will go back to normal and you'll have a safe distance. Also when you see them hit the chakra button you can stop hitting them and get on your guard its' not like they are forcing you to hit him lol. It's not as hard as you guys make it seem like.
> 
> BTW
> 
> ...



pretty much what i was gonna say. tho i wonder how easy it is to stop combos. i swear it seems like some attacks go on for a minute despite not pressing any more buttons.

they dont have shuriken cancels in this do they?

can you stop a combo with a grab.

it can become a mini paper scissor rock in the game. which i have no problem with.

tho i definitely see the potential for fuckerry if combostrings cant be stopped in someway like in Accel.

are there guardbreaks in this?


----------



## Kidd (Oct 17, 2010)

Volture said:


> It's not that big of a deal. Besides, how many people understand how to use the bug anyways? Yeah, not a whole lot, including me.
> 
> I do agree though, it should be patched, but no big deal.


It is a big deal when you've imagined that the game could be playable as a real fighting game ^^; Sure, I'm fine casual fights online won't be hampered much, but I was thinking I would try to take this game to a higher level.





Mystic Sasuke said:


> You guys are making such a big deal out of it. With out playing the game I've come up with 2 ways to avoid that. One is when your hitting someone and they are on guard and you see them hit the chakra button just use Grab. They can't KNJ grabs and im pretty sure they're chakra will go back to normal and you'll have a safe distance. Also when you see them hit the chakra button you can stop hitting them and get on your guard its' not like they are forcing you to hit him lol. It's not as hard as you guys make it seem like.
> 
> BTW
> 
> ...


You guys = willvo ? =D

But yeah that sounds pretty nice. Good to see it isn't the one true end to blockstrings. Still, needs to get patched >_<x Too much power to the defensive side. Will definitely be trying to give this a try =) You've given me hope! =D

Oh yeah;

PS3: 22
360: 5


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Volture said:


> Good fucking god. The Kakuzu fight is HARD. Way too fucking hard.



Yea, this was the only boss fight where i had to actually sit up and pay attention to beat.


----------



## OffcTheKd (Oct 17, 2010)

Kidd said:


> It is a big deal when you've imagined that the game could be playable as a real fighting game ^^; Sure, I'm fine casual fights online won't be hampered much, but I was thinking I would try to take this game to a higher level.You guys = willvo ? =D
> 
> But yeah that sounds pretty nice. Good to see it isn't the one true end to blockstrings. Still, needs to get patched >_<x Too much power to the defensive side. Will definitely be trying to give this a try =) You've given me hope! =D
> 
> ...



i dont really think this is an issue honestly, be it i havent played it yet but from the looks of it it looks similar to Streetfighter cause it happens there too(what happend in the video) i got used to it and found many counters to it

oh and
PS3 23
360 5


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

count is actually 
PS3: 25
360: 5
Including my addition to the ps3

....which wont be till tuesday 

and Mystic Sasuke is on the money the KNJ cancel should be easy to get around by a grab or simply acting evasively on observation

EDIT: 100 post


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> pretty much what i was gonna say. tho i wonder how easy it is to stop combos. i swear it seems like some attacks go on for a minute despite not pressing any more buttons.
> 
> they dont have shuriken cancels in this do they?
> 
> ...


You can do a grab while you are doing a combo. About the rest IDK cuz I don't have the game yet.


Kidd said:


> It is a big deal when you've imagined that the game could be playable as a real fighting game ^^; Sure, I'm fine casual fights online won't be hampered much, but I was thinking I would try to take this game to a higher level.You guys = willvo ? =D
> 
> But yeah that sounds pretty nice. Good to see it isn't the one true end to blockstrings. Still, needs to get patched >_<x Too much power to the defensive side. Will definitely be trying to give this a try =) You've given me hope! =D
> 
> ...


Go kick some ass


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

2 more days. Ughhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 17, 2010)

seriously, I need tips for Itachi. I can't beat him..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Minato is the only character i really have to worry about. He is cheap because he's so fast.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm talking about the bossfight  tried 15 times, stupid sussanoo kills me everytime by sweeping his lasso, I don't even think you can dodge that attack..


----------



## Infinity Divine (Oct 17, 2010)

Jump over the sweep


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

You guys are driving me crazy. 
I want this game...NAO!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dammit!!
Why do people keep fucking quiting?!


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

lolragequitters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ Lots.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 17, 2010)

Only 2 more days! 



...and I just realized that my Live Gold account has expired...so I'll have to wait until I have money to renew it to play online.


Feels bad, man...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just did a team ougi and they quit before it finished.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

quitting during ougis or someshit should be made impossible


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ yea, then they are forced to watch.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Just did a team ougi and they quit before it finished.


I'm sticking with just playing with friends, and I advise you to do the same. It'll save you from dealing with rage quitters and cheap tactics / spam.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ yea, then they are forced to watch.


to watch how their points are being drained 

i would love it if i was able to type a message on the "KO" screen
i'd write "know pain. feel pain. lol i pwn u"


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> quitting during ougis or someshit should be made impossible


Even turning off the PS3, or pulling out 
the plug would be made impossible too. :ho


----------



## destinator (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone cares for the full ost (93 tracks) of the game?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> Anyone cares for the full ost (93 tracks) of the game?



That would be cool since i don't have to open my collection to listen to something every time.


----------



## Volture (Oct 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> Anyone cares for the full ost (93 tracks) of the game?


How would you get those?


----------



## destinator (Oct 17, 2010)

Ripped from the game files ? I still need to get most of the track names, so it will take another day or two.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> Ripped from the game files ? I still need to get most of the track names, so it will take another day or two.



I got all the music unlocked, would it help if i posted all the titles in order?


----------



## Libax (Oct 17, 2010)

Add me on psn: Apingping
So we can have a good time 
I usually use Sasori, and i'm good with him.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> Anyone cares for the full ost (93 tracks) of the game?



hell yea!! :ho


----------



## destinator (Oct 17, 2010)

I am not 100% sure of the track order, there are:

9av tracks (adventure mode)
17btl tracks (boss battle?)
36ev tracks (events)
23stage tracks (obvious)
and some randome stuff like title, install and credits

I will probably need to listen to each track in the game and then need to find it in my files, stages shouldnt be all that hard since they are in correct order.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally got the game 



I was playing the story mode like mad.. just got past the Naruto+Orochimaru fight


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Where you from?


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Where you from?


I'm from I'mgonnaownMysticSasuke City.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I'm from I'mgonnaownMysticSasuke City.


I live close to that city you know. Too bad is being invaded by Akatsuki. I'm from Ilovecrushingpeople'sdream btw.:ho


----------



## Gabe (Oct 17, 2010)

just got a call from gamestop that the game will be available on tuesday


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay! I reached Famous Ninja Status.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yay! I reached Famous Ninja Status.



How many BPs do you have?


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I live close to that city you know. Too bad is being invaded by Akatsuki. I'm from Ilovecrushingpeople'sdream btw.:ho


No such place. 
I googled it.


----------



## RaitonCloud (Oct 17, 2010)

God DAMN KAKUZA FIGHT. I did it... took me forever. Realised i could of mid air combo'd him... Didnt know... I was Chakra Shuriken throwin... Then waiting for the chance to bring him to earth... GAHAHAHA T_T


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> How many BPs do you have?



120,000+ BP

86/6


----------



## RaitonCloud (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> No such place.
> I googled it.



Google this: Iammoarspecialthanyou city.


----------



## Volture (Oct 17, 2010)

Just did the Sasuke vs. Itachi fight. Fucking EPIC!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> No such place.
> I googled it.


That is b/c Asuma's google in the other world isn't as accurate as the one from the living world:ho.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 120,000+ BP
> 
> 86/6



Nice.

Who do you main in Online? :d


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Pain
Deidara
Kabuto


----------



## Libax (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasuke vs Itachi truly was epic, but very hard to get "full stars"
took me 2 tries.


----------



## Libax (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone who wants to get puppet raped by Sasori add Apingping on psn


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you change the difficulty in story mode?


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 17, 2010)

no
you have to be this hardcore to complete the whole thing etc


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Can you change the difficulty in story mode?



You can, but i don't see it getting any harder until mabey the very last fight with pain. only because you can't stagger him.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

80% mains SM Naruto on- online. It's very annoying, when they spam that double rasengan.


When playing online, everyone is fodder except for SM Naruto, Itachi, Pain, Taka Sasuke and Minato lol.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> You guys are making such a big deal out of it. With out playing the game I've come up with 2 ways to avoid that. One is when your hitting someone and they are on guard and you see them hit the chakra button just use Grab. They can't KNJ grabs and im pretty sure they're chakra will go back to normal and you'll have a safe distance. Also when you see them hit the chakra button you can stop hitting them and get on your guard its' not like they are forcing you to hit him lol. It's not as hard as you guys make it seem like.
> 
> BTW
> 
> ...



Yeah just stop comboing them when you see that they're blocking and charging.  There seems to be several ways to counter this glitch.  I could be wrong, but I don't think this is a game breaking glitch.


----------



## Libax (Oct 17, 2010)

I had hard on storymode, and the Kakashi boss battle was still pathetic.
However I had sum hard time on Kakuzu and Itachi boss battle.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, Kakuzu boss battle was the hardest for me to win.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

What was so hard about the Kakuzu battle?  I don't have 
the game yet, but from what i've seen, it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Near the end he starts shooting everything hes got.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Near the end he starts shooting everything hes got.


...Damn me and my dirty mind.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

I bet you would think of it like that.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> 1. Quick Time Event
> 2. Regular Jutsu, yes. Some Awakenings give you access to new ones. Some Awakenings change your gameplay and combos. Or you transform in a different character.
> 3. One or two and 1 Ultimate, yes. Some characters can do their jutsu in air, some can charge them to make them more powerful.
> 4. Storm 2.
> ...


thanks a lot man ur da best.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dam! 6TK is fucking dangerous. everytime i fight him, i almost lose.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> You guys are making such a big deal out of it. With out playing the game I've come up with 2 ways to avoid that. One is when your hitting someone and they are on guard and you see them hit the chakra button just use Grab. They can't KNJ grabs and im pretty sure they're chakra will go back to normal and you'll have a safe distance. Also when you see them hit the chakra button you can stop hitting them and get on your guard its' not like they are forcing you to hit him lol. It's not as hard as you guys make it seem like.



Are you sure grabs can't be KNJ'd now?

They could also do it on your first hit, not just in the middle of a combo, making combos completely unsafe and worthless even more so then they already were.

At least in Storm 1 there were safe strings you could do to counter KNJ, now there are none, it ruins any and all pressure the game had.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ Grabs can be KNJ'd
I do it all the time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Grabs can be KNJ'd
> I do it all the time.



I thought so, do a grab your gonna eat a Hi-Ougi then still.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dam! 6TK is fucking dangerous. everytime i fight him, i almost lose.



Itachi's Susano'o is more dangerous


----------



## Kidd (Oct 17, 2010)

OffcTheKd said:


> i dont really think this is an issue honestly, be it i havent played it yet but from the looks of it it looks similar to Streetfighter cause it happens there too(what happend in the video) i got used to it and found many counters to it


No, there is no such thing in Street Fighter since SF has no burst function. The closest thing would be someone mashing out an ultra in the middle of your blockstring, but that only works when the attacker drops their combo and fails to input their attacks properly. A properly inputted attack cannot be mashed out of.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Itachi's Susano'o is more dangerous



yea, you're right.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dang, I'm having so much fun with Asuma.
More than I thought.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

So word is Itachi is the best in this game as well, based on his chakra dash doing damage, having a safe teleport combo string, and one of the best awakenings.

I don't have the game yet, but that seems to be the talk.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dang, I'm having so much fun with Asuma.
> More than I thought.


GAH! You're making me more excited to play with him!


----------



## Creator (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> What was so hard about the Kakuzu battle?  I don't have
> the game yet, but from what i've seen, it doesn't look too bad.



Its not too hard. Its alright. Just need to run around.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm buying myself Ps3 in the winter,so i am definitely gonna play this..


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> Its not too hard. Its alright. Just need to run around.


Ah alright. By the way, you're one of the first people 
I want to own with Asuma when I get the game. 

You should feel honored.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So word is Itachi is the best in this game as well, based on his chakra dash doing damage, having a safe teleport combo string, and one of the best awakenings.
> 
> I don't have the game yet, but that seems to be the talk.



Yes. It's either him or SM Naruto.

Those two are top tier.

High tier are, Pain, Minato and Taka Sasuke.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait, why is SM Naruto top tier? Like, what exactly makes him really 
good? I haven't seen much gameplay of him, so excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Wait, why is SM Naruto top tier? Like, what exactly makes him really
> good? I haven't seen much gameplay of him, so excuse my ignorance.



SM Naruto is one of the best ones on base mode. And then there is six tails awakening. Second best awakening.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So word is Itachi is the best in this game as well, based on his chakra dash doing damage, having a safe teleport combo string, and one of the best awakenings.
> 
> I don't have the game yet, but that seems to be the talk.



Yea, it can turn into an easy win for him with chip damage.


----------



## Creator (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Ah alright. By the way, you're one of the first people
> I want to own with Asuma when I get the game.
> 
> You should feel honored.



You just wait for me to get Tsunade. Odds are you will get Asuma before i get Tsunade.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Yes. It's either him or SM Naruto.
> 
> Those two are top tier.
> 
> High tier are, Pain, Minato and Taka Sasuke.



Itachi being top doesnt surprise me. Will be maining Sasori. Does anybody know how he plays overall?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ if you are good with the puppets you can beat anyone.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> You just wait for me to get Tsunade. Odds are you will get Asuma before i get Tsunade.


I believe Asuma is unlocked from the start. 


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ if you are good with the puppets you can beat anyone.


If you are good with anyone, you can beat anyone.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Itachi being top doesnt surprise me. Will be maining Sasori. Does anybody know how he plays overall?



Well, i find it hard to hit the target with puppet taijutsu (when you are at long distance). Overall, he's great and while you're in awakening, no one can touch you in taijutsu.

Lars's taijutsu does more damage than Tsunade's. Lars is way better, IMO.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

> If you are good with anyone, you can beat anyone.



^^ That's true.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't like Fan boys/girls using their favorite character 24/7 on games. 

See i guess im different i like using characters that seem weaker so its more of a challenge for me. and it gives my oppenent a advantage.

I don't know i guess im the only one that likes to use the weaker characters.


----------



## Creator (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I believe Asuma is unlocked from the start.
> 
> If you are good with anyone, you can beat anyone.



If i remember, his not.  

Gai and Kakashi are, i dont remember Asuma.


I am kinda upset that game didnt include the likes of the 2nd tail. Kurenai. The Sound 4. Kimimaro. 3rd Hokage. Basically the whole of Pre Time Skip.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> If i remember, his not.
> 
> Gai and Kakashi are, i dont remember Asuma.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I saw Asuma. The only one I'm surprised isn't in is Kurenai. I mean...It feels weird having all the sensei's but one.  I was hoping for Kurenai and Zetsu, just to complete the sensei's and Akatsuki.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think Asuma has to be unlocked


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> If i remember, his not.
> 
> Gai and Kakashi are, i dont remember Asuma.
> 
> ...



Why the 2nd tail? She had like no screen time at all. like a 5-10 min battle lol


----------



## Creator (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Pretty sure I saw Asuma. The only one I'm surprised isn't in is Kurenai. I mean...It feels weird having all the sensei's but one.  I was hoping for Kurenai and Zetsu, just to complete the sensei's and Akatsuki.



I am pretty sure that Asuma needs to unlocked. 



HidanCursed said:


> Why the 2nd tail? She had like no screen time at all. like a 5-10 min battle lol



It would have been fun. We only got screen times of 4/9 tailed beats.

1. 2. 8. 9. 

3 got all the screen time, but the little screen time the 2nd tail got was epic. Even you cant deny that.

Karin has absolutely no fighting abilities, yet shes in.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

To make this clear, Asuma is unlocked from the beginning. 


@Hidancursed

I do also like weak characters, but when you are playing online, you'd be forced to take the stronger characters.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> To make this clear, Asuma is unlocked from the beginning.
> 
> 
> @Hidancursed
> ...



i suppose i will pick a strong character if someone picks SM naruto.

Only because That bitch got six tails lol

@creator

I suppose she was pretty cool but i guess they still wont add her.

Would be pretty neat if they did seeing as she has a semi-big fan bases and she had barley any screen time


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

Hinata, Killer Bee and Sage Naruto are a killer combi. In whatever order you set them.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 17, 2010)

Since you can unlock characters by playing through VS. mode, can you also do it just playing online?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Since you can unlock characters by playing through VS. mode, can you also do it just playing online?



You get SP for those battles too even if you lose.
So yea.


----------



## Creator (Oct 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You get SP for those battles too even if you lose.
> So yea.



What exactly is the use of SP? Can you buy stuff with it?


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

The game balance is a joke, I could put on a blindfold and still beat everyone by mashing [] with deidara.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> What exactly is the use of SP? Can you buy stuff with it?



I second this lol. 

And Deidara aint a big problem when there is Minato


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> What exactly is the use of SP? Can you buy stuff with it?


Nope, it isn't currency, it is an unlocking system.

Here's the list of unlocks you get from them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



SP 10000 TITLE: THE NINJA
SP 50000 TITLE: THE DESERTER
SP 60000 TITLE: HAPPY
SP 70000 TITLE: THE FURIOUS
SP 80000 TITLE: THE SAD
SP 90000 TITLE: THE UNHAPPY
SP 100000 PERSONAL: DEIDARA
SP 110000 TITLE: THE SMILING
SP 120000 PERSONAL: KISAME
SP 130000 TITLE: THE LOOSE
SP140000 PERSONAL: GRANDMOTHER CHIYO
SP 150000 TITLE: SUPPORT
SP160000 PERSONAL: SASORI
SP 170000 TITLE: THE LAZY
SP180000 PERSONAL: YAMATO
SP 190000 TITLE: FRIEND
SP 200000 PERSONAL: SAI
SP 210000 TITLE: THE PEOPLE
SP 220000 PERSONAL: KABUTO
SP 230000 TITLE: THE APPRENTICE
SP240000 PERSONAL: OROCHIMARU
SP 250000 TITLE: STUDENT
SP260000 PERSONAL: HIDAN
SP 270000 TITLE: THE MASTER
SP 280000 SP PERSONAL: KAKUZU
SP 290000 TITLE: THE COMPANION
SP 300000 OUGI: NARUTO SHURIKEN ORB
SP 310000 TITLE: CUT
SP 320000 PERSONAL: SUIGETSU
SP 330000 TITLE: THE TRACKER
SP 340000 PERSONAL: KARIN
SP 350000 TITLE: THE SEARCH
SP 360000 PERSONAL: JUGO
SP 370000 TITLE: THE VERY SEARCH
SP 380000 OUGI: SASUKE KIRIN
SP 390000 TITLE: THE UNEXPECTED
SP 400000 PERSONAL: ITACHI
SP 410000 TITLE: THE FOOL
SP 420000 PERSONAL: TOBI
SP 430000 TITLE: THE SUPERMAN
SP 440000 PERSONAL: JIRAYA
SP 450000 TITLE: THE WILD BEAST
SP 460000 PERSONAL: TSUNADE
SP 470000 TITLE: THE BRAVE
SP 480000 PERSONAL: KONAN
SP 490000 TITLE: THE MOST COURAGEOUS
SP 500000 PERSONAL: PAIN
SP 510000 TITLE: THE BIG EYEBROWS
SP 520000 PERSONAL: NARUTO HERMIT MODE
SP 530000 TITLE: THE MEGA EYEBROWS
SP 540000 PERSONAL: KILLER BEE
SP 550000 TITLE: ENGINEERING
SP 560000 PERSONAL: SASUKE UCHIWA TAKA
SP 570000 TITLE: LITTLE BIG
SP 580000 PERSONAL: MINATO
SP 590000 TITLE: THE FLORIST
SP 600000 PERSONAL: LARS ALEXANDERSSON
SP 605000 TITLE: SCHOOL BRANCH
SP 610 000 003 MAP
SP 615000 TITLE: THE MAIN BRANCH
SP 620000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: NARUTO SHURIKEN ORB AND NINE TAILS RASENGAN
SP 625000 TITLE: THE DESERT
SP 630000 CARD 26
SP 635000 TITLE: THE PUPPET
SP 640000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: SASUKE UPDATED RAIKI AND KIRIN
SP 645000 TITLE: ANXIETY
SP 650000 CARD 28
SP 655000 TITLE: WITH SHARINGAN
SP 660000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: ASUMA
SP 665000 TITLE: THE FEARFUL
SP 670000 CARD 56
SP 675000 TITLE: THE YOUNG
SP 680000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: GRAND MOTHER CHIYO
SP 685000 TITLE: HEAD IN THE AIR
SP 690000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: JIRAYA
SP 695000 TITLE: THE FROG
SP 700000 CARD 57
SP 705000 TITLE: THE EYE
SP 710000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: OROCHIMARU
SP 715000 TITLE: THE PRODIGY
SP 720000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KABUTO
SP 725000 TITLE: DOUBLE-SIDED
SP 730000 CARD 73
SP 735000 TITLE: THE RENEW
SP 740000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: SUIGETSU
SP 745000 TITLE: THE KALEIDOSCOPE HYPNOTIC
SP 750000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KARIN
SP 755000 TITLE: THE PLATYPUS
SP 760000 CARD 77
SP 765000 TITLE: ARTIST
SP 770000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: JUGO
SP 775000 TITLE: THE POTTER
SP 780000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: UCHIHA ITACHI
SP 785000 TITLE: THE IMMORTAL
SP 790000 CARD 98
SP 795000 TITLE: THE MASK
SP 800000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KISAME
SP 805000 TITLE: NICE KID
SP 810000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: DEIDARA
SP 815000 TITLE: ANGEL
SP 820 000 CARD 105
SP 825000 TITLE: WITH RINNEGAN
SP 830000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: SASORI
SP 835000 TITLE: THE RAPPER
SP 840000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: HIDAN
SP 845000 TITLE: FLASH YELLOW
SP 850 000 CAR 107
SP 855000 TITLE: THE AKATSUKI
SP 860000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KAKUZU
SP 865000 TITLE: HEBI
SP870000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: TOBI
SP 875000 TITLE: THE LAND OF FIRE
SP 880 000 CARD 124
SP 885000 TITLE: THE LAND OF WIND
SP 890000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KONAN
SP 895000 TITLE: THE COUNTRY OF THE EARTH
SP 900000PERSONAL SUPPORT: PAIN
SP 905000 TITLE: THE COUNTRY OF THE LIGHTNING
SP 910 000 CARD 135
SP 915000 TITLE: THE COUNTRY OF WATER
SP 920000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: NARUTO HERMIT MODE
SP 925000 TITLE: KONOHA
SP 930000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: SASUKE TAKA
SP 935000 TITLE: SAND
SP 940 000 CARD 159
SP 945000 TITLE: FOG
SP 950000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: KILLER BEE
SP 955000 TITLE: ROCK
SP 960 000 CARD 177
SP 965000 TITLE: CLOUDS
SP 970000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: MINATO
SP 975000 TITLE: SOUND
SP 980 000 CARD 178
SP 985000 TITLE: THE CASCADE
SP 990000 PERSONAL SUPPORT: LARS ALEXANDERSSON
SP 995000 TITLE: SOURCES
SP 999 999 CARD 199 



You can unlock just about everything in the game with these points, even characters. Also you don't spend the SP when you unlock things, they just unlock automatically once you reach the specified number of points.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> I second this lol.
> 
> And Deidara aint a big problem when there is Minato



Up for a match? my PSN is Dayuum even Minato users can't handle deidara spam


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> Up for a match? my PSN is Dayuum even Minato users can't handle deidara spam





Sure... i invite you now.


----------



## Creator (Oct 17, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Nope, it isn't currency, it is an unlocking system.
> 
> Here's the list of unlocks you get from them.
> 
> ...



               .


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Says session is full, let me try


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> Up for a match? my PSN is Dayuum even Minato users can't handle deidara spam



I just proved you wrong xD...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> I just proved you wrong xD...



UH OOOOOOH!!! 

Wait there's no replay feature in this game huh?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You get SP for those battles too even if you lose.
> So yea.



Sorry for the crappy session .


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> To make this clear, Asuma is unlocked from the beginning.
> 
> 
> @Hidancursed
> ...



It's soon going to be all Itachi vs Itachi maybe?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nanyone on 360 want to do some player matches?


----------



## destinator (Oct 17, 2010)

Done with tagging the ost, cover included as well. Everything encoded in 320kbits which results in a 262MB file. I am uploading right now, not sure if its finished before leaving, otherwise I gonna post the link tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It's soon going to be all Itachi vs Itachi maybe?



Nah, everyone is spamming SM Naruto lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Nah, everyone is spamming SM Naruto lol.



Yeah, but if Itachi really is the best, everyone will jump to it soon.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Sure... i invite you now.



Good matches, you've proven me wrong about Deidara spam working on everyone.

Anyway, how do you get that cover fire support attack?


----------



## Volture (Oct 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> Done with tagging the ost, cover included as well. Everything encoded in 320kbits which results in a 262MB file. I am uploading right now, not sure if its finished before leaving, otherwise I gonna post the link tomorrow.


Do want! Do want !


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> UH OOOOOOH!!!
> 
> Wait there's no replay feature in this game huh?



Well I can describe it for you, He basically circled around me with Minato and owned me. Then we had like 5 more matches and I won twice (With gaara and lee) and he won 3 times with itachi (He had like 1/5th health bar left and managed to awaken ) sage naruto (Time ran out and I had lower health) and I tried again with Deidara but got pwned just as hard again


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> Good matches, you've proven me wrong about Deidara spam working on everyone.
> 
> Anyway, how do you get that cover fire support attack?



You have to set your supports to balance type, instead of attack - type and defensive - type


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

Epic game.

Best characters:

Top Tier:

1. Itachi
2. Sage Mode Naruto

High Tier:

3. Minato/Pain
4. Minato/Pain
5. Taka Sasuke
6. Killer Bee
7. Lars Alexandersson

Mid Tier:

7. Deidara/Kakuzu
8. Sasori

and then everyone else xd


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 17, 2010)

^
God-Tier: Tenten


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> ^
> God-Tier: Tenten




Ino > Tenten.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

So is online really that unbalanced like most of you guys say?


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

nah it's not... online is fun but not as I thought, I mean, every fucking guy out there is a pussy, he keeps running away and spams jutsus on u


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> So is online really that unbalanced like most of you guys say?



Not really. The most balanced characters are:

Pain
Itachi
SM Naruto
Minato
Taka Sasuke.

And most of the people in online, picks those characters.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm starting to lean to other side now. I don't wanna fight noobs all the time like in RB.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone who wants to be completely humiliated, add me =D

hyperbole plx


----------



## destinator (Oct 17, 2010)

Some fun with supports, auto supports and rasengan .


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm beginning to develop a technique i call the "rebound ougi".

Like above. And that was overkill.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

lol The guy just stopped playing after that.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

does 4 and 6 tails have ultimate jutsu's.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> lol The guy just stopped playing after that.


That's the least of his worries. Soon I, the great Asuma, will be joining the online community.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> That's the least of his worries. Soon I, the great Asuma, will be joining the online community.



That's until the curse gets a hold of you.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

hahahha please Asuma is fodder 

@Tao

Characters in awakening mode can't use ultimate jutsu because that'd be an overkill. I was sooo close to own a guy with 380k BP but he managed to hit me with his ultimate jutsu...


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> That's the least of his worries. Soon I, the great Asuma, will be joining the online community.


lol You and your jokes


----------



## Hellion (Oct 17, 2010)

I am having so much fun playing this online


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

..........................................


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That's until the curse gets a hold of you.


You can't catch me, because I'm the gingerbread man! :ho



			
				Ibrahimović [✔];35460660 said:
			
		

> hahahha please Asuma is fodder


Asuma? Fodder? BAHAHAHAHA 

You'll be eating those words once I have the game.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You'll be eating those words once I have the game.


The only thing you'll be eating is the dirt on your grave.:ho


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn, gotta fix that net problem, can't play online for shit !


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> The only thing you'll be eating is the dirt on your grave.:ho


Death jokes? Pffft.  They don't phase me 
anymore. I've had 3-4 years to prepare for them.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2010)

goddamit I am tired of waiting, and the pirate edition is not even here yet. Whats worse is that I had to pre-order it from ebay so it can ship to Mexico on the very release day... Who knows when will they actually start selling it here.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Deathgun, you had enough ? :d


----------



## destinator (Oct 17, 2010)

Soundtrack


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Global Ranked 37.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 17, 2010)

So I have oodles of Itachi and Sage Mode Naruto players to look forward to online, eh?


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> So I have oodles of Itachi and Sage Mode Naruto players to look forward to online, eh?


And me. The Asuma.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Deathgun, you had enough ? :d



If it wasn't for your insane ability too KNJ out of almost EVERYTHING i do, it would be a lot more even.

You're tactics are just cruel.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 17, 2010)

guard breaks love'em


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> If it wasn't for your insane ability too KNJ out of almost EVERYTHING i do, it would be a lot more even.
> 
> You're tactics are just cruel.


I bet he uses a turbo controller.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Who are you guys using mostly? I'm changing chars a lot but feel the most comfortable with killer bee and neji


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm maining with Itachi, Minato and Lars


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> If it wasn't for your insane ability too KNJ out of almost EVERYTHING i do, it would be a lot more even.
> 
> You're tactics are just cruel.





Overall, great matches : )


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I bet he uses a turbo controller.



He doesn't I've fought him and when somebody uses a turbo controller you'll know


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I bet he uses a turbo controller.



Nah i use my special Potato controller.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm starting to see players from the US.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm starting to see players from the US.


Soon...Akatsuki...soon...


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol I love the priority Killer bee's throw has over Sage Naruto. 

I still think 6tk is way overpowered though especially since he can use his chakra gun mid air.

IMO CC2 should have put in a point modifier that's based on how much the character is used. For example Sage Naruto would've gotten 0.2x points and a char like chouji 2x


----------



## Agitation (Oct 17, 2010)

Started playing online today, most of the games are "Session is full", fuck that.

When I actually do get a match it's.

Sasuke vs SM Naruto
Neji vs SM Naruto
Naruto vs SM Naruto 



Love online already - not


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Agitation said:


> Started playing online today, most of the games are "Session is full", fuck that.
> 
> When I actually do get a match it's.
> 
> ...



host, it will get you matches much faster. 

Anyway just pick Deidara and spam the [] button against SM Naruto. Most of them are too stupid to counter that tactic.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, everyone's spamming SM Naruto.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

I know  soo boring wjen 90% takes Naruto


----------



## Agitation (Oct 17, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> host, it will get you matches much faster.
> 
> Anyway just pick Deidara and spam the [] button against SM Naruto. Most of them are too stupid to counter that tactic.


Did that. I got red bar connection players joining.

I ain't playing no-one who is 3 or under.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Agitation said:


> Did that. I got red bar connection players joining.
> 
> I ain't playing no-one who is 3 or under.



2-3 bars are almost always lagless but yea avoid 1 bars


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

I have to say Hidan and Chouji are absolute trash. They have terrible jutsus and are so easy to knj out of. throws are nothing special too.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 17, 2010)

so hows the online community?

I swear if its nothing but SM naruto and sasuke im going to be pissed

you think people would get bored of those characters in singleplayer and play as someone else.



Shonosuke said:


> I have to say Hidan and Chouji are absolute trash. They have terrible jutsus and are so easy to knj out of. throws are nothing special too.



Hey, hey , hey watch ya mouth i'm going to destroy people with Hidan lol hes my favorite character. The people you are fighting with Hidan suck at using him or you suck at using him.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

wow, I just realized that I'm better with Minato than Itachi 

Just advanced from rank Anbu Black Ops to Veteran Anbu Black Ops


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> I have to say Hidan and Chouji are absolute trash. They have terrible jutsus and are so easy to knj out of. throws are nothing special too.



Did you know that you can get a free ougi for hidan from a rebound?


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> so hows the online community?
> 
> I swear if its nothing but SM naruto and sasuke im going to be pissed
> 
> ...



In 130 matches I've yet to see one Hidan and I've used him myself a few times. He really is terrible although I've only won (Only used him on players well below my level) Terrible jutsu,terrible throw, terrible awakening and terrible ougi startup. 

Hidan is one of the best assists in the game but terrible to play as.

Odd since Kakuzu is surprisingly awesome


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

lol *Ibrahimović [✔]*, I take your silence as a victory.  
Just wait and see what  I'm capable of when I use Asuma. :ho


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2010)

Agitation said:


> Started playing online today, most of the games are "Session is full", fuck that.
> 
> When I actually do get a match it's.
> 
> ...


That's exactly why I'm not going online. I'll just only play with close friends and people that actually live here. I refuse to go online and see that.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

what silence? 

look at ur USER CP :d


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Did you know that you can get a free ougi for hidan from a rebound?


About rebounds, does your support character have to be set to a certain type for the rebound to work, or does it only happen when you have a support drive going?


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Ibrahimović [✔];35461785 said:
			
		

> wow, I just realized that I'm better with Minato than Itachi
> 
> Just advanced from rank Anbu Black Ops to Veteran Anbu Black Ops



That's all I see people use around your level, minato,itachi,sage naruto.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's exactly why I'm not going online. I'll just only play with close friends and people that actually live here. I refuse to go online and see that.


Or you can play people from NF that 
you know won't be lame like those guys.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Ibrahimović [✔];35461863 said:
			
		

> what silence?
> 
> look at ur USER CP :d


I disabled it, so I can't see it. 

*Re-enables it for a second*

*Reads*

...



...

Bold statement coming from one who is clearly inferior. :ho


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Or you can play people from NF that
> you know won't be lame like those guys.


Yeah, but don't play this guy though. He is extremely lame:ho


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> That's all I see people use around your level, minato,itachi,sage naruto.



Probably, but I use Lars very much as well. I'm playing mostly with Minato because it's more fun playing with him than anybody else :S


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> About rebounds, does your support character have to be set to a certain type for the rebound to work, or does it only happen when you have a support drive going?



An assault type will kick someone back in front of you and bounce on the ground.
Hidan can hit you in that bounce with his ougi and i don't think thats KNJble.


----------



## Agitation (Oct 17, 2010)

Put your PSN's in your sigs and we can have some no-lames games with regular characters


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2010)

will be getting this for 360....seems eryone else is doing PS3


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Bold statement coming from one who is clearly inferior. :ho



Buahahahhaa. You don't even have the game yet and I'm already a Veteran Anbu Black Ops  I'm gonna enjoy destroying you


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Agitation said:


> Put your PSN's in your sigs and we can have some no-lames games with regular characters


Mine is in my sig.. I don't have the game yet though.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2010)

Online is trash.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> will be getting this for 360....seems eryone else is doing PS3


No fellow 360 buyer, you aren't alone.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 17, 2010)

just ended to uchiha battle. so good.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Ibrahimović [✔];35461936 said:
			
		

> Buahahahhaa. You don't even have the game yet and I'm already a Veteran Anbu Black Ops  I'm gonna enjoy destroying you


I'm giving you a head start to be fair.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Yeah, but don't play this guy though. He is extremely lame:ho




Why you little...jfhajhfajsfhjasf 

Consider yourself pwned on Tuesday.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 17, 2010)

alright gotta sleep, I'm looking forward to tuesday... I'm gonna have a special breakfast - Asuma :ho


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

So this is pretty much what's going online?


I got to say I will be playing people from this forum mostly then. 6TK Naruto is way overpowered. 3 hits and he did as much damage as an ougi.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

The game can get really buggy with giant transformations, like I went 8 tails and I was stuck in the invisible wall and my opponent could just wail on me


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> So this is pretty much what's going online?
> 
> 
> I got to say I will be playing people from this forum mostly then. 6TK Naruto is way overpowered. 3 hits and he did as much damage as an ougi.


Well, then you'll look forward to playing me.  I'm mostly using the mid tier characters like Asuma, Shikamaru, etc etc.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Well, then you'll look forward to playing me.  I'm mostly using the mid tier characters like Asuma, Shikamaru, etc etc.


I won't be playing with you. I'll be owning you:ho


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Well, then you'll look forward to playing me.  I'm mostly using the mid tier characters like Asuma, Shikamaru, etc etc.



Shikamaru is actually pretty amazing in this game


----------



## Volture (Oct 17, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> Shikamaru is actually pretty amazing in this game


No. Just.. no.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> So this is pretty much what's going online?
> 
> 
> I got to say I will be playing people from this forum mostly then. 6TK Naruto is way overpowered. 3 hits and he did as much damage as an ougi.



6T Naruto looks scary as fricken hell.

but i have to admit 8 tails vs kyubbi look so cool.

but the fight itself was lame as hell wit rasengan barrage spam.

i swear theres like a million braindead kids on this. i shouldnt expect anything else truth be told.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

the time limit online is pissing me off


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

Agitation said:


> Started playing online today, most of the games are "Session is full", fuck that.
> 
> When I actually do get a match it's.
> 
> ...



When I get on I'm expecting nothing but Naruto, Sasuke, Hinata, and Itachi.


----------



## Volture (Oct 17, 2010)

Woo, finished the game. Hokage Naruto, Itachi and Minato .

I just need to unlock Killer Bee, Taka Sasuke (wait, that's the slot beneath SM Naruto, right?) and Lars. But that's for tomorrow. Now, off to sleep!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Legendary Ninja Status.


----------



## Volture (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait, how do you actually unlock the remaining KnJ's?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 17, 2010)

so people are just using the same guys in online battles? that sucks


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> the time limit online is pissing me off


what do you mean and whats the time limit


----------



## Gabe (Oct 17, 2010)

it sucks that i don't get the game till tuesday but i won't be able to play it till the weekend cause of my job i just got transferred to another town to work and i will be getting out latter then i did before and will have to drive an hour and a half back home.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 17, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> it sucks that i don't get the game till tuesday but i won't be able to play it till the weekend cause of my job i just got transferred to another town to work and i will be getting out latter then i did before and will have to drive an hour and a half back home.



You'll be driving an hour and a half EVERYDAY after work?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> it sucks that i don't get the game till tuesday but i won't be able to play it till the weekend cause of my job i just got transferred to another town to work and i will be getting out latter then i did before and will have to drive an hour and a half back home.


That really sucks. 3 extra days for you it is.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 17, 2010)

For those interested in learning to use Tenten...  I KNOW this post may get some flaming comments... but here goes (hoping to encourage more people to use 'useless' Tenten 

My report card for NUNS2 online Ranked Battle (learnt that Player Matches don't take down the numbers of losses and wins, just play for fun which was what I did at first when I got the game):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Out of the 110 matches I've played online so far - I am only using Tenten as my main at the moment, Hinata (Balanced) as my first support and mostly Sasuke (Balanced/ Attack)/ Temari or Ino a few times as my second support - 80 wins and 30 losses. Veteran Jonin or something I think.

While the ranking isn't that important, I guess I face the same very popular characters - I must have met at least 30 SM Narutos, 30 Sasukes (Kirin more than MS atm for me)... the rest are made up mostly of Itachis, Pains, Minatos, Deidaras, Guys, Tobis, normal Narutos ... two Rock Lee, two Hinata, two Gaara (BOTH who raged quit on me LOL), Kisame, Suigetsu, Kakashi, Yamato, Jiraiya, Konan, Hidan, Kakazu, Kiba, Sasori, Killer Bee, Shikamaru... all only once or twice/ three times... haven't really seen the rest of the cast yet.

I was having a tough time with SM Naruto/ Itachis and a few of the more overpowered characters at first, but later had to use the method C2C meant for Tenten to be used - keeping a distance and throwing weapons to overwhelm them... with proper management of supports/ timing/ chakra control/ Support Drive chakra shurikens... try to keep at least 1.5 bars of life before the other guymanages to reach Awakening Mode.... that leaves some level of leverage for me to take chip damage while trying to dodge/ run away from the gigantic forms. For other Awakening Modes (powers and damage level up but not gigantic forms) I have more flexibility to have more close ranged attacks - grabs/ KnJ/ combo stop mid way double X air combo of her spinning her machetes at the opponent (but don't do that if the opponent's support are available)

I had two above-mentioned Rage Quits, and someone who sent me a 'big nooooob' message simply cos' I didn't allow him to reach SM Naruto's Awakening Mode with my weapons. A LOT of these SM Narutos, Minatos and Sasukes just want to do their jutsus on me even if Tenten is still keeping aerial control and still flinging weapons from the scroll - the weapons hit hardest the most when you double X to the air towards her, and also when you do a Rasengan Barrage but end up right below her - the gigantic spiked BALLS from the scroll will knock you out and leave you vulnerable.

It's not easy using an underpowered character against the more popular ones now... I tried to use more close ranged attacks at first but after meeting the Deidaras (I got oliberated by two but managed to strategise against the rest) who were just spamming their bombs from a safe distance and leaving no room for opportunities to attack, I just had to play long range more - probably the way C2C designed her, Deidara, Temari and Shino. Among these four, Shino seems to be the slowest... (I just have to keep a distance from his jutsu when others use him for support... not much danger) Deidara's attacks are definitely much faster than Tenten's and though at first I thought I could spam my weapons the way he does, he definitely has more advantage and possible combos. The one match I lost to Temari showed me that Temari's Awakening Mode is really much stronger than Tenten's.... I guess Wind Attacks are really Tenten's Achilles' Heel LOL! ... I should have dodged until a suitable time before I reached Awakening Mode myself... I really made a few careless mistake that caused me some matches towards the end, due to the eagerness to win LOL... but that's how we learn I guess? 

Tenten may not be powerful character nor the combo beast she was in Storm1 but she is worth learning how to use if you like her and her gameplay. You cannot just rely on random combos and specials like Rasengan/ Chidori Spear/ Fireballs etc, but it's still possible to win with her. So far I haven't met other Tentens online (the only one who chose her at first switched to Gaara later after I confirmed my choices and even raged quit on me after that) so hopefully I will meet some of you soon on PSN. She definitely is of a higher learning curve that many, many of the rest but if you can get used to using her.... (it's not just spamming weapons anymore, it's the WAY you throw weapons in terms of direction control and ground/ aerial control) plus good use of supports- one close range (Hinata is BEASTLY as support much better than Pain IMO) and one from distance (Sasuke's Fireball). At least ONE must be a Balanced Support in case you get hit by an ougi during Support Drive so Poor Hinata usually gets the brunt instead of Tenten (doesn't work on team ougis though). I usually choose two balances to maintain distance control/ keeping opponents from Awakening or even if they Awaken, still try to do some damage while dodging if possible... if not keep them for after they get out of Awakening Mode to attack them... cuz Chakra Shurikens during Support Drive is quite beastly, especially with Sasuke's help. 

Tenten's Awakening Mode can be quite overwhelming for some people who don't know how to get close to her as well (of course you need to keep a close watch on the opponent's Supports and his Chakra/ jutsu possibility - I learnt this the hard way). The weapons come out faster and hit much harder, usually performing Guard Breaks within a few hits... remember that Aerial Control is very important... in Awakening Modes, if you manage to get closer, the damage is OMG (watching this when the characters are close to the screen/ camera is AMAZING). Try not to Awaken before the opponent does and wait for his Awakening Mode to finish before you Awaken yourself (again use your supports to do so). 

You can tell that I love this game. Whatever complaints others have, I cannot and do not want to follow them because I think the developers have TRIED to give us a good game with our favourite characters. There are issues of course but the fact that when you play (especially online) you have to take note of SO MANY THINGs - Time, Chakra Control, Support Use, Support Drive Modes, Distance, Awakening Mode to name a few... it's actually pretty well-thought out. I love Storm 1 but the gameplay now is DEFINITELY more rewarding even if there are so many overpowered characters (can't help for any game I guess). Playing online has taught me to really watch out for all these (after quite a number of mistakes made LOL) and more - like how if the opponent is close to you in Awakening Mode and you want to get quickly away just perform a grab move and you will automatcially bounce/ flip back and regain your distance control. Sometimes slight lags may cause me to play differently too... I managed to grab and slam a few opponents while they dashed towards me during Team Ougis... and there's a need to watch out for possibilities of Team Ougis especially if we are lagging... SO MANY THINGS you want to consider

I love NUNS2, even if I end up losing more games in the future... Will definitely be learning to use more characters soon but may still continue enjoying Tenten for a while more and hopefully to learn more new things about her in the game... I hope you will all have a chance to have so much fun playing with Tenten too. 




Sorry for taking up space... but NUNS2 rocks... SO MUCH


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the matches last night Wormodragon, it got me used to the lag a bit more. But damn that lag 

Have we got a PSN username list yet? Someone needs to make one with everyones PSN name and their forum name.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Itachi is starting to piss me off.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Itachi is starting to piss me off.


Why exactly?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ Susanoo.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 17, 2010)

So I got a text from Gamestop saying it'll be available for pickup, 12AM Tues. Cannot fucking wait.


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2010)

^Ultimate or Awakening? 
I've only had Deathgun use Itachi against me once, he awakened and used Amatersu and it was over very quickly


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

I had this guy down to half a bar and myself at full and he beat me with Susanoo.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 17, 2010)

So is there a tier list already? From the looks of it Itachi and SM Naruto are at the top, I just want to see where KKS falls in line.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh man can't wait to put this disc in. My PS3 go be on the whole day possibly


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

This online stuff sounds iffy. I'ma main Konan first...shouldn't have many mirror matches in that case. I just hope those high tiers aren't too much for her. There wasn't a moment on storm one i didn't play max difficulty with the handy cap in full opposition and with a time limit and i beat Itachi with chouji. Im hoping the training will see me not raped in storm 2. 

On that note can someone tinker with Konan a bit and tell me how she is? I believe that for the most part a good player can utilize any character but this game seems to have exceptions. Just wanna know if my Lil' South can overthrow the spam characters at all 

(PSN in sig add me and we'll have some fun matches as soon as i get that game)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

Consider Lag when trying to KNJ


----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone post an epic combo video.


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you reckon we should make a thread with everyones PSN, Gamertag and their forum name because its kinda hard with everyones in this thread 
I kinda don't want to put it in the online forum because no one ever goes in there


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 17, 2010)

How about in our sigs or something

"NUNS2 360:AK47SUKI 187"
"NUNS2 PS3:AK47SUKI 187"

Something like that.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How about in our sigs or something
> 
> "NUNS2 360:AK47SUKI 187"
> "NUNS2 PS3:AK47SUKI 187"
> ...



that would be good
maybe we could make an FC? post all psns and stuff their?


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2010)

Sigs are okay, but unless you go looking for posters sometimes its hard to find.
I was just thinking a simple list

Eg:

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran......................... kbloff
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI 187


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe we should just stop a new topic in the forums for this... is that allowed?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 18, 2010)

Online Game Center is where to start it off.


----------



## Valakrie (Oct 18, 2010)

Quick question for those of you who own the game (Or have seen it): Does SM Naruto have a different jutsu when he charges his Rasengan Barrage (Similar to Taka Sasuke and Minato)?


----------



## Undead (Oct 18, 2010)

Fans of Asuma: It's his birthday today.


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Online Game Center is where to start it off.



No one goes in there though :/


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah but if we just redirect everyone here to post their gamertags there, then we will be fine.

If anyone wants too add me on xbox

Marsuvees0623. Please add me. It sounds like online isn't too hot with the quitting and the like.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 18, 2010)

Online sounds...less than fun, what with the same characters being played. Playing with friends is best I suppose. 

I'm down for the list. On the wrestling board I go to we did it for Raw vs. Smackdown and it worked out pretty well. 

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran......................... kbloff
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI 187[/QUOTE]
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2010)

^Thats a good idea for each person to repost the list, that way it stays current in the thread.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 18, 2010)

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran........................... kbloff
AK47SUKI 187..................AK47SUKI 187
CrazyLikeAFox..................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-.......................RhythMic-


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm about to get this for gamefly then buy it if i like it.



getting it for ps3  psn is jwash56789.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 18, 2010)

Tuesday is near, but im gonna try monday see if some stores might sell earlier .
For those who don't want to fight same top tier char add me too, I will be mostly
playing Shikamaru, Hinata, Neji, Gaara, Sai  and Konan for the moment. But if you
wanna get rape by Shikamaru's tactics come il be waiting  

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff
AK47SUKI 187...............AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-.......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-

(Im starting to like this list, a lot of people in my *elimination*  list hehe  )


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 18, 2010)

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff
AK47SUKI 187...............AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-.......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-
Koppachino.....................koppachino

I'll have the game in a week or so.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 18, 2010)

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-
Koppachino.....................koppachino
Nan Desu Ka...................JFree26

getting it tuesday.


----------



## TheNotoriousGAB (Oct 18, 2010)

Fahh >_<

Hating how I have to wait for more dolls to be "discovered".. GIVE ME SASUKE V BEE DAMMIT!!!!


Hokage Naruto/Minato Team = I'm unstoppable! Haha


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-
Koppachino.....................koppachino
Nan Desu Ka...................JFree26
Volture...........................Voltured


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-
Koppachino.....................koppachino
Nan Desu Ka...................JFree26
Volture...........................Voltured
Yagami1211.....................Yagami1211


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't want to rain on your parade but maybe it's easier to do this is another topic since at this rate we'll have pages full of names


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2010)

^Its just a starting point. And if we did another thread it would be in the online gaming forum where no one visits


----------



## Firaea (Oct 18, 2010)

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-
Koppachino.....................koppachino
Nan Desu Ka...................JFree26
Volture...........................Voltured
Yagami1211.....................Yagami1211
Wormodragon...................Wormodragon


Destinator, thanks a lot for uploading that! 



Anyway, am I the only one maining Jiraiya? Admittedly, he plays really disappointingly... but I'm maining him all the same. It's called fanboy pride. 

I can't keep up with the SM Narutos and Itachis too. 

6TK ruins me 99% of the time and Susano'o too.

Oh well.


Anyway, I generally spam characters too... except I spam Jiraiya instead of SM Naruto/Itachi.

If you're looking to play with someone (I'm honestly not a strong player though...) who doesn't spam Itachi(I don't use him at all) and SM Naruto, you can try me. 

I use Jiraiya most of the time, as stated, although I enjoy using Pain as well. I might occasionally use Minato, though.


----------



## destinator (Oct 18, 2010)

I added the forum names to the first post, send me a pm with your name or just leave a post here, no more full quotes needed .

Oh yeah, maybe people should add their region as well, less lag .


----------



## mangekyouXXsharingan (Oct 18, 2010)

Forum Name.................PSN
Corran...........................kbloff
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-
Koppachino.....................koppachino
Nan Desu Ka...................JFree26
Volture...........................Voltured
Yagami1211.....................Yagami1211
Wormodragon...................Wormodragon
mangekyouXXsharingan.............mayank0


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 18, 2010)

PSN - KimuraLOX, East Coast!


----------



## Kidd (Oct 18, 2010)

des, please make a separate list for XBL people, and put my KiddDaBeauty tag under there ;D Sweden, as you probably know~~

XBOX REPRESENT! haha =)


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I'm Australia 

Destinator could you PM a mod to change the title of the thread so people know that names are in the first post?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2010)

naruto game .....


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

*Forum Name.................PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-
Koppachino.....................koppachino
Nan Desu Ka...................JFree26
Volture..........................Voltured
Yagami1211....................Yagami1211
Wormodragon..................Wormodragon
mangekyouXXsharingan.....mayank0
IronFist Alchemist.............KimuraLOX, East Coast!
Deathgun........................fire-in-the-sky9


----------



## valerian (Oct 18, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Anyway, am I the only one maining Jiraiya? Admittedly, he plays really disappointingly... but I'm maining him all the same. It's called fanboy pride.



I'll be maining Jiraiya as well, he looks like he plays better in this game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> naruto game .....



Since 400+ pages, dude. It's about time you notice. :ho


----------



## Firaea (Oct 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'll be maining Jiraiya as well, he looks like he plays better in this game.



Hi-5. 

He plays better than the first game, but still not up to expectations IMO. Of course, if you're skilled, you can probably use him well all the same.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 18, 2010)

psn: A2rules. Havent been here for a while because ive been on Storm 2 so much! If anyone  wasnts to play me go ahead since my mains at the mo are probably Tobi(most used), Taka Sasuke(2nd) and Sage Naruto(3rd) but i welcome many friendly games because im trying to master Pain and Killerbee, and theyre quite hard to master. Noone can beat me and my tobi though . but yeah alot of sage Naruto's online but i always run into people playing as Yondaime a little bit too much but some dudes i played against can use him real good(havent used him at all but will look like be able to play as him).

Also a question I've found 28 of Ton Tons pearls in story mode, are there any secret places that her pearls are in?(ive already got the pearls in the rain village and mount myoboku and i think ive been to every place on the map).

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 18, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Since 100+ pages, dude. It's about time you notice. :ho


it me again what console do you own this game on. i own it on x box 360


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> it me again what console do you own this game on. i own it on x box 360



Playstation 3.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 18, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Playstation 3.


Too bad I won,t get to own you. and i was looking forward to it. anyway are u in the uk or usa or other.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> Too bad I won,t get to own you. and i was look forward to it. anyway are u inthe uk or usa or other.



Europe, France. Why that ?


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 18, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Europe, France. Why that ?


just wanted to know. can u play with people from all regions e.g against someone in japan.
also who's your fav character and why.


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Blegh, doing nothing but collecting dolls and fulfilling request is getting prreetty boring lol. Fortunately I'm about to fight the Pain doll, so that should be at least a little interesting.

When exactly can you get to fight KB? After you've fought the SM Naruto Doll?


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 18, 2010)

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-
Koppachino.....................koppachino
Nan Desu Ka...................JFree26
Volture..........................Voltured
Yagami1211....................Yagami1211
Wormodragon..................Wormodragon
mangekyouXXsharingan.....mayank0
IronFist Alchemist.............KimuraLOX, East Coast!
Deathgun........................fire-in-the-sky9
Schecterwolf...................schecterwolf


----------



## Blatman (Oct 18, 2010)

Blatman said:


> psn: A2rules. Havent been here for a while because ive been on Storm 2 so much! If anyone  wasnts to play me go ahead since my mains at the mo are probably Tobi(most used), Taka Sasuke(2nd) and Sage Naruto(3rd) but i welcome many friendly games because im trying to master Pain and Killerbee, and theyre quite hard to master. Noone can beat me and my tobi though . but yeah alot of sage Naruto's online but i always run into people playing as Yondaime a little bit too much but some dudes i played against can use him real good(havent used him at all but will look like be able to play as him).
> 
> Also a question I've found 28 of Ton Tons pearls in story mode, are there any secret places that her pearls are in?(ive already got the pearls in the rain village and mount myoboku and i think ive been to every place on the map).
> 
> Help would be appreciated.



Can someone please answer the Ton Ton question? 

Do i have to add my Psn to that list?


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 18, 2010)

I've not yet started playing online, but I will over the next few days.

px i pwn4g3  -  360!

There's loads of PS3 users here 
Are there enough 360 users for a small tournament? I suspect you PS3 guys will be having one?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Volture said:


> Blegh, doing nothing but collecting dolls and fulfilling request is getting prreetty boring lol. Fortunately I'm about to fight the Pain doll, so that should be at least a little interesting.
> 
> When exactly can you get to fight KB? After you've fought the SM Naruto Doll?



No, after you collect the dolls, before you fight SM Dark Naruto.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> *Forum Name*.................*PSN*
> Corran...........................kbloff
> AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
> CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
> ...



Sage mode Jiraiya has an awesome rasengan


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> No, after you collect the dolls, before you fight SM Dark Naruto.


Ah I see, thanks!


----------



## destinator (Oct 18, 2010)

Guys, stop quoting all the shit every time, your psn/xbl name and country is enough. I will add it...


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

Country: the Netherlands


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

Can you add Marsuvees0623 to the XBL list. From Texas.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

How do you get Hokage Naruto exactly?


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> How do you get Hokage Naruto exactly?


After you've beaten the main storyline and thus have unlocked SM Naruto, pray to the statue inside Fukasaku's house on Mt. Myoubaku (Myouboku?).


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 18, 2010)

PSN:  Raikirin
Country:  US


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

At this rate online won't last long. 

I have yet to see a game where the online diversity of characters/teams being used as bad as in NUNS2. 

Everyone uses Sage Naruto. EVERYONE


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> At this rate online won't last long.
> 
> I have yet to see a game where the online diversity of characters/teams being used as bad as in NUNS2.
> 
> Everyone uses Sage Naruto. EVERYONE


I mainly use Itachi.

Lies !


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 18, 2010)

Volture said:


> After you've beaten the main storyline and thus have unlocked SM Naruto, pray to the statue inside Fukasaku's house on Mt. Myoubaku (Myouboku?).


what makes hokage naruto different from normal and sm naruto.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just to let you know for dub fans.

Killer Bee is voiced by Reno Wilson who voiced Sazh in FFXIII. Madara is voiced by Nolan North who voiced Nathan Drake in Uncharted, The Prince in Prince of Persia, Desmond Miles in Assassins Creed, and Dead Pool . Nagato is voiced by Vic Mignogna!


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> what makes hokage naruto different from normal and sm naruto.


Hokage Naruto is basically SM Naruto, but only with an other costume.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2010)

Fucking gamefly sent me GOTHIC fing 4 despite it not being on my list instead of naruto...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

> Forum Name................._*PSN*_
> Corran...........................kbloff
> AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
> CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
> ...



What about  the people who are going to play on 360.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 18, 2010)

I NEED HELP FINDING TON TONS LAST TWO PEARLS!!! SOMEONE HELP. Ive checked MT Myoboku and Hidden Rain as well as the whole map can people stop ignoring me?

PSN: A2rules Country: England (Ps3)

Alot of people play as Sage Naruto i agree but not everyone. Its annoying that the worst person at the game can be sage naruto get owned then awake and own since they just spam the Kyuubi's Bijuu blast, plus unlike the Hachibi the Kyuubi is extremely fast.


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Blatman said:


> I NEED HELP FINDING TON TONS LAST TWO PEARLS!!! SOMEONE HELP. Ive checked MT Myoboku and Hidden Rain as well as the whole map can people stop ignoring me?


It's not as if everyone can memorize all the fucking places they found the pearls.

Just be sure not to use the warp scrolls at all and that you walk to every single place possible.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol I think Lord Potato ragequit on me


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

What character were you guys using?


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What character were you guys using?



Kirin Sasuke vs Pain

Could be he just disconnect by accident though


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Woo, off to fight Dark SM Naruto .


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

I just COMPLETLY beat story mode. Except for that 999999 Ryo Trophy.

Now if only online gets improved....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I just COMPLETLY beat story mode. Except for that 999999 Ryo Trophy.
> 
> Now if only online gets improved....



I exactly thought the same thing


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 18, 2010)

By the way Destinator, my country is: *Canada*

Yagami you said there's a voice actor for Nagato, does that mean they will
show his talk with naruto and his flashback past o-o? (if so story looks well done)


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2010)

I now have a 2-1 win aspect ratio on ranking online!  I've only played 3 games


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ Talk to me when you're a Legendary Ninja.


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2010)

^Highlight my text 

I beat Volture earlier on with Ino and he was using Itachi


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> By the way Destinator, my country is: *Canada*
> 
> Yagami you said there's a voice actor for Nagato, does that mean they will
> show his talk with naruto and his flashback past o-o? (if so story looks well done)



Of course Nagato is in the game, as well as Madara and Killer Bee. You see Nagato and Naruto talking just like in the anime.

You don't see his flashback but he talks about it and Naruto talks with him etc ...


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 18, 2010)

Dude I saw you online the whole day yesterday. I guess you have all the characters by now? What's wrong with the online component? I really wanted to buy this game for the online but if that's far from good I don't think I'll be getting this.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh ok that sounds cool, can't wait to play story mode too.


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^Highlight my text
> 
> I beat Volture earlier on with Ino and he was using Itachi


It was only my second match with Itachi though .

Still, I should feel ashamed .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ Nah, Ino is Beast.


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2010)

It was about my second time with her too  I've played all the characters about once now except for a few. My problem might of been I kept trying them online against a few of the people here and getting my arse handed to me 

But after spending a little more time with Ino she is pretty awesome


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 18, 2010)

hai gais, anybody wants to get destroyed?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ you on 360?

*Edit: *


> PSN: Guldmagen



nvm


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 18, 2010)

Fuck 360. 

PS3 FTW


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 18, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> Lol I think Lord Potato ragequit on me




My connection went down :/


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Still dont have the game. Sold out again


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 18, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Still dont have the game. Sold out again



Why didn't you pre order it?


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> My connection went down :/



Ah k

Why do you have two forum accounts btw?


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 18, 2010)

He doesn't, I'm his brother


----------



## Undead (Oct 18, 2010)

Ibrahimović [✔];35471038 said:
			
		

> He doesn't, I'm his brother


Hey you.  Enjoy your day today, because 
tommorow, it's Ibrahimovic raping time. :ho


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Game is not out yet, fck u europeans! >


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 18, 2010)

EY. I'm gonna show you why Asuma shat his pants when he saw Itachi


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 18, 2010)

Sometimes online is soo laggy that I freak out  I had played 5 ranked matches without losing then the two next matches lags alittle bit and I lost because of THAT.. I AM MAAAD

-LS-


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 18, 2010)

PSN: tenten79/ Singapore. 

Maining tenten but gonna use others like hinata ino sai neji Shika konan


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks to Amazon, I'll have this tomorrow. My Psn is: Dbgohan08


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 18, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> PSN: tenten79/ Singapore.
> 
> Maining tenten but gonna use others like hinata ino sai neji Shika konan



All of them are fodders in online :d


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 18, 2010)

Not really I posted earlier about my techniques so far I am holding my own with tenten   about 130 wins with about 40 over losses many of them are close calls with beast SM Naruto 6 tails itachi or Sasori lol

Having lotsa fun online, whether winning or losing. There should be a penalty against rage quitters though. Met at least 4 tonight, 2 cuz they got caught in my team ougi. Zzzz


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 18, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Game is not out yet, fck u europeans! >


ha ha ha shame


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> All of them are fodders in online :d



Neji is awesome, he can combo+chakra charge and when they knj behind you, you can use kaiten.

Anyone else never use the same character online? I switch around a lot and never use Sage Naruto/Minato.

Kinda dissapointing how weak 8 tails is, he feels so unfinished. Like he was added in the last moment


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 18, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> Neji is awesome, he can combo+chakra charge and when they knj behind you, you can use kaiten.
> 
> Anyone else never use the same character online? I switch around a lot and never use Sage Naruto/Minato.
> 
> Kinda dissapointing how weak 8 tails is, he feels so unfinished. Like he was added in the last moment


serious what makes weak him cause i'll say the things a monster.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> All of them are fodders in online :d



I kicked some Sm Naruto ass online with Hinata.

Her jutsu is very good.
She is also a very good support because during her Lazer shield (and Neji's kaiten the enemy is completely open to ougi's.


Edit: Trying stuff out in free battle, if you want me to test something say it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Turbo Controller huh?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Turbo Controller huh?



What are you implying?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> What are you implying?



Lol, nothing. 
I've just been reading that people are using them on PS3.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Even a new player can own with a turbo controller, it's sad really


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, nothing.
> I've just been reading that people are using them on PS3.



lol, okay (they suck)


> Trying stuff out in free battle, if you want me to test something say it.



Remember to send something. Ougi setup's ect.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pretty Cool Sasori Fight.

​


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Sage Naruto + Turbo controller = Auto-win

Seriously, no matter how bad you are, you will win.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

Shonosuke said:


> Turbo controller = Auto-win
> 
> Seriously, no matter how bad you are, you will win.


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

All a turbo controller will do is drain your chakra.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 18, 2010)

what the hell is a turbo controller?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Presses buttons really fast when you hold them down.
So you could Turbo your Triggers and have Auto KNJ basically.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 18, 2010)

wat manner of beast is it. this turbo controller you speak of.


----------



## Undead (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope none of you use a turbo 
controller. :/ I find it to be cheap.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

If you notice somebody KNJ'ing everything you do right away with no trouble at all, then just throw shuriken at them until they are out of chakra. Or guard break


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)

It also means they can't ever guard if they keep it on.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

SM Naruto,
SM Naruto everywere..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ Dat Rasenshuriken Release.


----------



## Shonosuke (Oct 18, 2010)

If they are out of chakra they use a support and recharge.

Recharging chakra goes way too fast


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol sorry for this newb question, but what does KNJ stand for?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Kawarimi No Jutsu*



Lord Potato said:


> Lol sorry for this newb question, but what does KNJ stand for?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGQeihdDbHk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGQeihdDbHk[/YOUTUBE]​



Lol, thanks.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Presses buttons really fast when you hold them down.
> So you could Turbo your Triggers and have Auto KNJ basically.



Ah. explains why I always fail at holding my opponents (R2 + O), they always KNJ...


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys, how about the RPG mode? And Konoha walking?
Is this good?? 

I felt really sad that would not be able to run and jump around Konoha


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 18, 2010)

rofl turbo controllers or whatever
what's wrong with using a standard ps3 one eh

can't handle the heat without it?


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

My (succesful) try at beating Dark SM Naruto .

I'll probably put up the fails later lol.

[YOUTUBE]GSGgCrUd5Lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 18, 2010)

i enjoy using a combo of taijutsu, ninja moves and UJ's on pretty much any non-ranged opponent myself
fighting him with taijutsu and tactics was more rewarding and a better training than spamming UJ and rasengans tbh

was that on easy or normal?
he didn't even block the first two, holy shit christ :x i wasn't that lucky, at all


also
i love to use KNJ
i wish i could fight him again, some way  is there a way other than choosing to play a new game?


... i really want to take grandpa gen's challenges and so on again  (the only frustrating battle) kick some ass and get mine kicked, rage a bit then calm down and shower him with kicks and punches and also jutsu


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> i enjoy using a combo of taijutsu, ninja moves and UJ's on pretty much any non-ranged opponent myself
> fighting him with taijutsu and tactics was more rewarding and a better training than spamming UJ and rasengans tbh
> 
> was that on easy or normal?
> ...


It was on Average, so I'm guessing that's normal? But yeah, lot's of Rasengan spam xD. I found it to be way too hard if I were to just use normal combo's on him. I'd get my ass kicked within 15 seconds.

And wasn't it possible to replay boss battles by talking to the guy in Tsunade's office? Don't know if it's the same for Dark SM Naruto though.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 18, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Ino > Tenten.



Get out


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

So is there still 2 secret characters or was a 44 man roster just a mistake?


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So is there still 2 secret characters or was a 44 man roster just a mistake?


I'd say it was just a mistake. I mean, unless you need to have EVERYTHING on 100% first, I don't think you'll get any extra chars.


And oh, here a list of the titles and how to obtain them:

*Spoiler*: __ 



001| Shinobi: You get this automatically at the start (Ultimate Adventure)
002| Striking: Perform a combo of at least 40 hits (any mode)
003| Ninjutsu: Win a battle with the final blow being a Ninjutsu attack
004| Ultimate Jutsu: Win a battle with the final blow being an Ultimate
Ninjutsu attack
005| Bond: Win a battle, with the final blow being a support character's
attack
006| Fox Spirit: Win a battle while using an Awakening
007| Bare: Win a battle with less than 5% of your health remaining
008| Iron-Clad: Win a battle with a perfect victory
009| Overwhelmingly Victorious: Win a battle in 20 seconds or less 
(Free Battle is best)
010| Ramen-loving: Fight 30 battles as Naruto Uzumaki
011| Tranquil: Fight 30 battles as Naruto Uzumaki (Sennin Mode) 
012| Uchiha Clan: Fight 30 battles as Uchiha Sasuke
013| Taka: Fight 30 battles as Sasuke Uchiha (Akatsuki)
014| Sparkling Maiden's Heart: Fight 30 battles as Sakura Haruno
015| Root: Fight 30 battles as Sai
016| Taijustsu: Fight 30 battles as Rock Lee
017| Byakugan: Fight 30 battles as Neji Hyuga
018| Fully-armored: Fight 30 battles as Tenten
019| Nara Clan: Fight 30 battles as Shikamaru Nara
020| Akimichi Clan: Fight 30 battles as Choji Akimichi
021| Yamanaka Clan: Fight 30 battles as Ino Yamanaka 
022| Inuzuka Clan: Fight 30 battles as Kiba Inuzuka
023| Aburame Clan: Fight 30 battles as Shino aburame
024| Hyuga Clan: Fight 30 battles as Hinata Hyuga 
025| The Host: Fight 30 battles as Gaara
026| Precious Junior Student: Fight 30 battles as Kankuro
027| Big Sister: Fight 30 battles as Temari
028| Hidden: Fight 30 battles as KaKashi Hatake 
029| First Hokage: Fight 30 battles as Yamato
030| Fiery: Fight 30 battles as Gai Maito
031| Training: Fight 30 battles as Asuma Sarutobi
032| Reincarnated: Fight 30 battles as Chiyo 
033| Mount Myoboku: Fight 30 battles as Jiraya
034| Fifth Hokage: Fight 30 battles as Tsunade
035| Researcher: Fight 30 battles as Orochimaru 
036| Subordinate: Fight 30 battles as Kabuto 
037| Younger Brother: Fight 30 battles as Suigetsu Hozuki
038| Cursed: Fight 30 battles as Juugo 
039| Clumsy: Fight 30 battles as Karin
040| Older Brother: Fight 30 battles as Itachi Uchiha
041| The Renegade: Fight 30 battles as Kisame
042| Professor: Fight 30 battles as Deidara
043| Human Puppet: Fight 30 battles as Sasori
044| Way of Jashin: Fight 30 battles as Hidan
045| Human Wallet: Fight 30 battles as Kakuzu
046| Strongest: Fight 30 battles as Tobi
047| Beautiful: Fight 30 battles as Konan
048| Authentic: Fight 30 battles as Pain
049| Punster: Fight 30 battles as Killer Bee
050| The Fourth Hokage: Complete 30 battles as Minato (Online)
051| The Main Character: Finish 'The Bell-Stealing Drill' 
052| The warring tribe's: Not sure exactly (part of Ultimate Adventure)
053| Novelist: Fight against Pain as Jiraiya (part of Ultimate Adventure)
054| One Who Walks The Way Of The Ninja: Finish Last Chapter
055| Eight Tails Hunter: Finish Fragment
056| A fresh new ninja: Complete the 10 trials (Ultimate Adventure)
057| A hardworking ninja to the core: Not sure (part of the story)
058| One Who Overcomes Darkness: Defeat the cursed doll that looks like
Orochimaru (Curse Doll request mission)
059| Once who excels in everything: Complete all the events (see 
'Conquered all events' trophy) (Ultimate Adventure)
060| Full Marks For Friendship: Play through the story
061| Well-off: Buy something in a shop
062| Rich: Spend 500,000 Ryo
063| Very rich: Spend 1,000,000 Ryo
064| Part-timer: Open the shop menu 30 times
065| Poster Girl: Open the shop menu 60 times
066| Store Manager: Buy 100 items in the shops
067| Control: Fulfil the bonus condition in every battle in the 'Challenge
Main Battle Again' feature of the Hokage's Room post-game. You can track
these, they are the red stars shown underneath the rank listed next to
each vs battle.
068| Medical: Eat 10 bentos (Ultimate Adventure) 
069| Capricious: You have to be in lucky state (pray at one of the 
statues), and find a Jackpot Lottery item
in one of the little signs you can knock over to reveal objects in Konoha. 
070| Earnest: Collect 30 Empty Can items (Ultimate Adventure)
071| Sly: Collect 30 Pachinko Ball items (Ultimate Adventure)
072| The Hidden Village's: Unlock Hokage Naruto
073| Second Hokage: Get the Ninja Info Card which has a picture of the
Second Hokage (you get it from the card shop in one of the packs)
074| Third Hokage: Watch all of the Story View videos in the Hokage's Room
post-game. You don't have to go through the whole scene, you can skip it
by pressing the start button. As long as the '!' symbol next to it
disappears, you're good.
075| Student: Watched all Ultimate Jutsu videos in the Collection menu.
You don't have to watch the whole video, you can skip them with circle.
As long as the '!' symbol next to it disappears, you're good.
076| Mission: Replay every battle in the 'Challenge Main Battle Again'
feature of the Hokage's Room post-game. This goes hand-in-hand 
with title number 067. 
077| Trusty: Caught 5 birds
078| Naive: Searched 50 mushrooms
079| Secret: Use 20 Warp Scrolls (you can buy them from the Item Shop)
080| Certainly Victorious: 10 ranked wins online.
081| Explosively Advancing: 20 ranked wins online.
082| Dojo Breaker: 30 ranked wins online.
083| One's Own Ruler: 40 ranked wins online.
084| Omnipotent: 50 ranked wins online.
085| Underdog: Lose 10 ranked matches
086| Survivor: Lose 20 ranked matches
087| Ninja: Earn 10,000 SP 

The rest of the titles are exactly like 087, you'll earn them
automatically as you collect SP while playing.


----------



## ZE (Oct 18, 2010)

How are the sales doing so far in europe and america?


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't wait for midnight, New Vegas and Storm 2. Maybe I'll even get to play a few rounds if any of you guys are still up circa 1 in the morning.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol, i win pretty much every match that isn't SM Naruto.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone from Europe on 360?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ No, but I'm from NA on 360.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Well damn, Minato is definitely added to my fave playable characters list.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey destinator please put me on the PSN list. 

PSN: R4_Rog3R_R4
Country: USA


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 18, 2010)

i wont be getting the game till tomorrow morning but PSN: kerbykidd, bring it !


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

I could have sworn there were more 360 players that posted here.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 18, 2010)

Does anyone know what item boosts friendship levels with female characters and where I might find it?


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 18, 2010)

I've just done the Kakuzu fight, I entered the Boss part on half a bar of health.
It took me about half an hour to get it right  I must say though that was very very enjoyable.

I'll be playing online now for a little while trying out some new people, add me on xbox live. px i pwn4g3.
Please dont use ur skillz though


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Does anyone know what item boosts friendship levels with female characters and where I might find it?



Flowers = Ino's flowershop


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> I've just done the Kakuzu fight, I entered the Boss part on half a bar of health.
> It took me about half an hour to get it right  I must say though that was very very enjoyable.
> 
> I'll be playing online now for a little while trying out some new people, add me on xbox live. px i pwn4g3.
> Please dont use ur skillz though



Want to do some player matches later?


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Want to do some player matches later?



Maybe, maybe...

If not later on then definatley sometime during the week, whats your xbl dude?
I'm gunna jump on now to have a few spirited defeats


----------



## Hellion (Oct 18, 2010)

I hate playing Deidara's online. the always have the Hidan/Sasori support and just play keep away. The 4th is the only real person that I can get in with. 

I play with 
KB: Sage Naruto/Gaara
Minato: Naruto/Jiraya
Pain:Konan/Jiraya


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 18, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Flowers = Ino's flowershop


Ok new question. How do I get in there? It's always closed.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 18, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Ok new question. How do I get in there? It's always closed.



When you are still trying to complete storymode it is when Tsunade gives you free time.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 18, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I could have sworn there were more 360 players that posted here.



Yes I'm one :]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yo yo yo, I'm reppin dat 360 as well.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 18, 2010)

wow america wont get it till tommorow yet you guys have fnished the game already etc etc.....australia, UK, Asia already got it....us looking like a newb online lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Shadow said:


> wow america wont get it till tommorow yet you guys have fnished the game already etc etc.....australia, UK, Asia already got it....us looking like a newb online lol



Japan gets it after US and EU :ho


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 18, 2010)

ONE MORE DAY pek


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 18, 2010)

The online community is a little shitty...

Minato Minato Minato Minato.
Then when I get another geezer, Gai in this instance he just spams. 
Really expected a little more from fans of the series, this is pretty dire.

Edit : Maybe I just cant get the hang of this game. ¬___¬


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't wait till tomorrow!!! 
I wont be playing online until I have unlocked all I require.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 18, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> The online community is a little shitty...
> 
> Minato Minato Minato Minato.
> Then when I get another geezer, Gai in this instance he just spams.
> Really expected a little more from fans of the series, this is pretty dire.


That's why it's usually best to add friends only


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)

Does Itachi's fireball still eat every other projectile like it did in NUNS1?


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yo yo yo, I'm reppin dat 360 as well.






Add me up, then, bro


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> The online community is a little shitty...
> 
> Minato Minato Minato Minato.
> Then when I get another geezer, Gai in this instance he just spams.
> Really expected a little more from fans of the series, this is pretty dire.



I'm going to add you to play some player matches.
You want me to go easy on you?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 18, 2010)

Kakuzu is fucking rape, love playing him.

Deidara got a big buff up as well from the Japanese versions.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 18, 2010)

is there any advantage of playing with only one assist?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ No, but I'm from NA on 360.



what's your gamertag?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 18, 2010)

Tomorrow, all 360 players will face their fates...


*Spoiler*: __ 



After I unlock some characters first.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> what's your gamertag?



Add Me: HidanUchiha 187


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Add Me: HidanUchiha 187


Whoa...I've played against you before. (In Halo Reach)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol, have you?
Was i being a noob?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, have you?
> Was i being a noob?


I honestly don't remember the matches that well. (I think they were either BTB or Team Slayer matches)

What I do remember is that name and the sharingan emblem.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hell yea.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> I honestly don't remember the matches that well. (I think they were either BTB or Team Slayer matches)
> 
> What I do remember is that name and the sharingan emblem.



What's your gamertag?

Btw, glad to play reach as well.


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, just fought this friend called "Kalmillo". Don't ever fight the friend. I played 5 rounds against him and he won 3 by just fucking spamming his chidori with Taka Sasuke. Frustrated bitch. Seriously, just leave if you can't win, but don't try to win with such lame tactics.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 18, 2010)

Any PS3 users? I wanna make new Naruto gamer friends


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm finally beginning to win with my new anti-SM Naruto tactics.
Revenge will be sweet. 



NeoKurama said:


> Any PS3 users? I wanna make new Naruto gamer friends



Go too the first post, there is a list of all the PSN's. (constantly updated)


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm finally beginning to win with my new anti-SM Naruto tactics.
> Revenge will be sweet.
> 
> 
> ...


Winning against SM Naruto step-by-step. 

1: Choose Itachi. 

2: When Naruto uses RB use your ougi or normal jutsu.

3: When he goes into awakening just end up going into yours.

4: ??? Profit


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Any 360 players want to play?


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Just unlocked Lars. He is preeeettty awesome .


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

Akatsuki, I will be getting it at Midnight. I want to play in the story a little bit so I can get used to the game. Possibly tomorrow or the day after is when I will hit online.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Alright.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm finally beginning to win with my new anti-SM Naruto tactics.
> Revenge will be sweet.



LOL out of the 60 over matches I played yesterday I swear I met at least 15 of them, all of them who loved to spam RB and/or shoot lasers in Awakening Mode. I got defeated by about 3 to 4 of them, but managed to beat the rest with a lot, A LOT of patience and strategy. And I still either get Rage Quits or rude messages like 'spamming bitch' when he was the one 'trying' to spam RB or his ougi the whole time without actually strategising. LOL these people are so funny.

ANyway, I LOVE HINATA as a support character. At the moment I'm still maining Tenten but today I will start trying to use Hinata online as well. Love it when I manage to pull a team ougi with her and Ino and Tenten as supports. I think her ougi is one of the coolest looking in the game.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 18, 2010)

I want to see some Shikamaru online action.. nobody seems to have posted any videos of him yet.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

his ougi is kinda cheap.
Chakra dash into a stagger then ougi


----------



## Volture (Oct 18, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I want to see some Shikamaru online action.. nobody seems to have posted any videos of him yet.


If nobody hasn't already by then, I'll post one in like 9-10 hours, because I've got to sleep first lol. 2AM .


----------



## Bloo (Oct 18, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Tomorrow, all 360 players will face their fates...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Back off, tomorrow will be the day that all 360 players will know what true pain is. Prepare yourselves.


----------



## Undead (Oct 18, 2010)

Yashiro, you're lucky I don't have a 360. I'd show you true pain.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 18, 2010)

TOMMOROW IS THE DAY! Damn, I can't wait to play with my friends its gonna be a blast.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 18, 2010)

the ps3 lames are lucky i'm on 360. real talk.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Back off, tomorrow will be the day that all 360 players will know what true pain is. Prepare yourselves.


I'm sorry but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



You lack hatred.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Kazekage Status.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 18, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yashiro, you're lucky I don't have a 360. I'd show you true pain.



Hoho... :ho Don't worry your utter humiliation will come soon enough, I am getting this game for the PS3 later this year, so you and the other PS3 users should prepare. Enter 3spn4life


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 18, 2010)

Ak47suki WOW! Great for you! Managed to get something like Anbu Black Ops Leader within the past two nights... not much time to play atm... do you know how does Global Ranking work? Is it by BP or the number of wins/ losses? Some don't make sense to me. LOL I'm 241 as of last night.


----------



## Klue (Oct 18, 2010)

What happened to all of the hot videos?


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2010)

And now to wait 9 hours before I can play again because I'm at work


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

> Do you know how does Global Ranking work?



^^ It ranks you on your BP.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm down to about 21 hours until I can play.  Stupid fucking work.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yashiro, you're lucky I don't have a 360. I'd show you true pain.


You are so unlucky for having a PS3 and not a 360. You know why? cuz I'll send Asuma back to it's place:ho

I got to wait till like 6 ET to play b/c of my freaking school.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 18, 2010)

Yo, Mystic Sasuke, what's your gamertag. Ill be getting this game tomorrow, only play me if you like humiliation.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry Yashiro, I can't put you in your place b/c i'm getting this baby for the PS3.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll own you eventually then, your prior post made it sound as if you weregettingit for the 360.  Just wait until I get it on the PS3


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 18, 2010)

With the POWER OF AMAZON, the game has shipped and I will have it TOMORROW yes!!!


----------



## Bloo (Oct 18, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> With the POWER OF AMAZON, the game has shipped and I will have it TOMORROW yes!!!


360 or PS3? :ho


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm picking my copy up along with New Vegas tomorrow on lunch. Should be pretty great if I do say so myself.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 18, 2010)

Is it bad if i might overuse Oodama rasenga just cause i love the way Jap Naruto says it? lol its awesome.

I'm going to be my best with Hidan.

Hes my fav >.<


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 18, 2010)

so your a Hidan player, well get prepare cause I want to beat every Hidan
online with my Shikamaru. Are you playing it on PS3? Cause I want to challenge you !


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 18, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> so your a Hidan player, well get prepare cause I want to beat every Hidan
> online with my Shikamaru. Are you playing it on PS3? Cause I want to challenge you !


Challenge accepted 

Yes im playing on ps3 but i won't have it till tommorow after I get out of school 

Add me though

PSN: XxToxicFire13xX


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 18, 2010)

Same here getting it tommorow, ok ill add you later on ^^


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 18, 2010)

getting the game tonight at midnight!! cant freaking wait just 4-5 more hours!!!


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 18, 2010)

I wanna watch Asuma and mystic Sasuke fight tomorrow  they have such a great rivalry going. Of course i want to fight you two as well!

Amazon shipped mine about an hour ago so i'll be starting tomorrow


----------



## Klue (Oct 18, 2010)

Post your combo videos Schecterwolf. I want to see them.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't have the game yet :amazed


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 18, 2010)

ughh i remember the months going by so slow for this game...And now the last week has been like what ever since i've seen so many gameplay videos i've not spoiled myself for like 3 of the boss battles but still...

It's like the only thing im looking forward to is playing this game online with friends.


----------



## Undead (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't wait to show everyone here 
Asuma's wrath when I get it tomorrow.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hidan is a cheap assist.



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I can't wait to show everyone here
> Asuma's wrath when I get it tomorrow.



Asuma is a punk.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 18, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> 360 or PS3? :ho



  What time will you have the game? I'm gonna take school off tomorrow for this awesomeness.


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 18, 2010)

I get mine in 3 hours, yay.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 18, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> What time will you have the game? I'm gonna take school off tomorrow for this awesomeness.



I've done all my major homework for this week already, so I'll be playing it around 5pm Eastern, and I will be playing past midnight probably. And I'm getting it for the 360


----------



## Kurama (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank goodness there's a gamestop right around the corner from my office. Getting it in 29 minutes.

PSN: bktitan425


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)

Tell me if you find any un-KNJable jutsu or assist.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Tell me if you find any un-KNJable jutsu or assist.



I know of a few.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 18, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I've done all my major homework for this week already, so I'll be playing it around 5pm Eastern, and I will be playing past midnight probably. *And I'm getting it for the 360*



 No kidding, you added me a week ago. XxGARrus. Does any xbox users play anything else besides this though? I play Left for dead 2, Battlefield 2, Monday Night Combat, and Dead Rising 2.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 18, 2010)

Tomorrow, I'll be raping


if mommy says so but still 

I'll be raping


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 18, 2010)

time is crawling by...3 more hours >_<


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> 360 or PS3? :ho



PS3 for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I know of a few.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 19, 2010)

Someone has posted the Save File for PS3 EU version on gamefaqs.


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Someone has posted the Save File for PS3 EU version on gamefaqs.


Dude. I'm Bloodiva on Gamefaqs.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh HI!!!!!!!! Asuma!!!!! I got beaten by a beginner Asuma last night... his Chakra Blades were beastly and I made the mistake of getting too close to him and getting ougi-ed. LOL he looks darn cool in action 

But the funniest thing I saw online last night was... Hokage Naruto hiding behind the Stone Chair in the Uchiha stage trying to avoid my weapons. He stayed there for like 5 whole seconds before I dashed towards him and comboed him. LOL I was really laughing out loud... so funny to see Naruto trying to hide!


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 19, 2010)

Lool I would have love to see that, were you using Tenten? Maybe he's affraid of her xD


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 19, 2010)

Yupp was using Tenten and by then I had taken half his life. He did manage to awaken but after it wore off I tagged him with hinata and sasuke as my supports in a team ougi. He was just trying to spam RB all the time without checking my supports life and distance.


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2010)

My strategy to take on the huge transformation awakenings online.....keep jumping and and stay very far away


----------



## Yang Wenli (Oct 19, 2010)

There's nothing quite like hitting a SM Naruto Rasenrengan spammertard with a team ougi. I main Kirin Sasuke with Itachi/Kakuzu supports most of the time.


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2010)

Regulator, PSN or Xbox? I want to beat up your Sasuke


----------



## Yang Wenli (Oct 19, 2010)

PSN: EireiEMIYA


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2010)

^Will add when I get home then the battle is on :ho


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm getting it for PS3

PSN: ShinryuAbyss


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay I completed the story mode, the fragment story aswell, the cursed dolls, Tonton's pearls and some others.. now focusing on the challenge trials.
I really liked the story mode to my surprise :amazed 

But there are some things I think they could have done better:

* Making the Deidara VS. Sasuke, Kakashi VS. Deidara, Hidan VS. Shikamaru and Sasuke VS. Killer Bee boss battle types.

* Add more story content (like the capture of the two-tails and the death of the monks in the immortal saga, Kakashi using the Mangekyo Sharingan on Deidara/Deidara losing his arms, Madara revealing his true identity with Pain and Konan, Itachi approaching Naruto alone in the forest and giving him the crow 'gift', after the death of Jiraiya Shikamaru talking with Naruto about him being the Sensei of Asuma's child.. etc..)

* Maybe it's my own fault but I didn't really bother with buying items all that much, so I didn't know there were teleport scrolls...... (and I don't remember the tutorials mentioning them..) only found out about them after I beat the main story 


^ But aside from these drawbacks it is quite a good story mode


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Dude. I'm Bloodiva on Gamefaqs.



I saw you crying on Gamefaqs :ho


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> But there are some things I think they could have done better:
> 
> * Making the Deidara VS. Sasuke, Kakashi VS. Deidara, Hidan VS. Shikamaru and Sasuke VS. Killer Bee boss battle types.
> 
> ...



I want to address these, they had a release date and they created content they could before said release date. If you wanted these other events or better boss battles they would of had to have cut other areas of the game or delay it till next year.
To be honest its a lot better than NS1 in the story and boss respects because NS1 cut out some major villans like the sound 4 and Zabuza and Haku so it was great to see them rectify that in this game with including so many characters.
About the story points, I feel they kept in the story elements that worked well for what was this part of the story. For example the crow thing would of been useless and led nowhere, same with Madara since you get the same impact when he reveals himself to Sasuke. Deidara losing his arms didn't need to be done and I doubt they could do it in the engine, Jiraiya didn't lose an arm either. Iruka took the place of Shikamaru and it worked well, better than the original to be honest because in the manga I wasn't sure why Naruto was still so depressed after talking to his brother/father figure Iruka.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 19, 2010)

Finished the story mode. So to unlock the last four chars I have to do sidemissions?


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 19, 2010)

am i the only person that thinks jiraiya's sage mode is better than naruto,s because i am sure naruto wouldn't have gotten as far against pain as jiraiya did without information about the six path of pain. he also wouldn't have discovered pains secret before he dies. and if SM naruto go against SM jiraiya i bet jiraiya would win.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 19, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> * Maybe it's my own fault but I didn't really bother with buying items all that much, so I didn't know there were teleport scrolls...... (and I don't remember the tutorials mentioning them..) only found out about them after I beat the main story



Don't worry, they only appear after you beat the main story anyway.



Taofizzle said:


> am i the only person that thinks jiraiya's sage mode is better than naruto,s



Yes you are.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Finished the story mode. So to unlock the last four chars I have to do sidemissions?


no you can just get points from the versus mode. get upto 600000.

i just changed difficulty setting to super easy and changed the handicapp damage to max. just hit you're opponent twice with your utimate move and you will gain 9000 to 10000 points each time.

will take you an hour or 2 i guess.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 19, 2010)

Got the game at midnight. Been doing a lot of player matches and now a few ranked matches. I just got caught Akatsuki Sasuke in a team ougi with Kisame. Feels good man.

Enjoying it immensely thus far.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 19, 2010)

Any US players get this at midnight with the "Fallout 3" release?


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 19, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Any US players get this at midnight with the "Fallout 3" release?



Present. Got New Vegas and Storm 2 about 6 hours ago. Been playing Storm 2. I'm working my way up to Fallout because it's going to be GOTY. Storm 2 is immensely fun though. Most fun in a fighting game I've had since Continuum Shift. 

Spending 120 bucks on video games never felt so good. 

Edit: Just fought 3 Minatos and an Itachi and beat them all with Kisame. I even used a team ougi on the Itachi. No Susanoo for you.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 19, 2010)

please I have some questions for the PS3 owners, you can inbox the replies because i m not frequent here or I dont want to go thru all the pages just to find some answers.

Can you select awakenings from the start
Does the PS3 version have custom music available
And in the adventure mode do you fight with fodder characters like accel 2.
Oh and are there really 2 extra characters and who are they.

Thank you very much


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> No kidding, you added me a week ago. XxGARrus. Does any xbox users play anything else besides this though? I play Left for dead 2, Battlefield 2, Monday Night Combat, and Dead Rising 2.



Oh that's right, I'll play you later today when I get the game.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2010)

Was watching my mate play this game and couldnt but laugh at Kakazu's voice being almost identical to Optimus Prime. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2010)

By the dead gods Deidara is just retarded. Also is it just me or do most of the characters you start with just suck the hugest balls compared to the ones you unlock...poor poor Shino. Actually correcting Gai is bamf and Asuma's awakening is cool looking but aside everyone kinda's lame.


----------



## Volture (Oct 19, 2010)

James Bond said:


> Was watching my mate play this game and couldnt but laugh at Kakazu's voice being almost identical to Optimus Prime. Anyone else notice that?


Please.. Just.. don't play with the English voices


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 19, 2010)

Eevihl said:


> By the dead gods Deidara is just retarded. Also is it just me or do most of the characters you start with just suck the hugest balls compared to the ones you unlock...poor poor Shino. Actually correcting Gai is bamf and Asuma's awakening is cool looking but aside everyone kinda's lame.


It's just you. For one thing the sand sibs are pretty tough. And I've done fairly well against most opponents using Hinata.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 19, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Any US players get this at midnight with the "Fallout 3" release?



Got this at midnight along with Vanquish. I'm not into Fallout. I've yet to touch Vanquish though, I've been playing UNS2 for half the night, and I gotta work at 9:30 with only 3 1/2 hours of sleep. 

It was worth it.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> It's just you. For one thing the sand sibs are pretty tough. And I've done fairly well against most opponents using Hinata.



I'm comparing them to the other characters like Deidara, Sasori, Chiyo, and so on. It just seems like they were not worked on as much as everyone else, most of the awakenings feel half assed like Kiba why does he not go into Cerberus mode or Temari have her weasel thing or for that matter Neji doesn't even drain chakra. Kankuro is badass but his awakening is...awkward.


----------



## valerian (Oct 19, 2010)

What characters do you start off with?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2010)

The Leaf nin prior rescue ark and the sand trio.


----------



## Volture (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm now at the 10 Challenge from Gen. Let's see how hard it is lol.


EDIT: Meh, had more difficulties dealing with Chiyo


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

So is the game out for U.S. now?


----------



## Volture (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So is the game out for U.S. now?


Yep


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2010)

Been trying to get the 50 wins for the Hidan title but man he only has 1 justsu >.< I love Hidan! I will master his moveless power!


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2010)

Want to know an EXCELLENT counter vs puppet users?

Temari, no kidding they have no chance to do ANYTHING.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 19, 2010)

I will probably be picking this game up towards the end of the month. Hopefully there still will be a big crowd to play with. 

PSN: BrandonHeat321


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Eevihl said:


> Been trying to get the 50 wins for the Hidan title but man he only has 1 justsu >.< I love Hidan! I will master his moveless power!



Hidan is one of the best assists.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hidan is one of the best assists.



And I will forever use him as an assist, thanks for the heads up :] <3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2010)

Kakuzu + Hidan assist = Boss !

Easy way to land Kakuzu's super move.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

^^ Yea, if somebody gets on you, just spring Hidan and they won't be able to KNJ to you and will always end up right in front of his combo.


----------



## Volture (Oct 19, 2010)

Those ranged "fighters" are fucking shit. And with those I mean Sasori, Temari, Chiyo and Deidara. They're fucking annoying. How could those be in a FIGHTING game, when all they do is stand on the other end of the map and just launch puppets and projectiles at you.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Rasengan to the Face fixes that.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone else rather fond of Shino? His lvl 1 jutsu is pretty ballah for hiding other moves.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2010)

Rase- SHINRA TENSEI!!!!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Rase- SHINRA TENSEI!!!!



Words cannot describe the satisfaction of hearing Pain go 'SHINRA TENSEI!!!' and watching my foe fly off.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm seeing some people say that Kunai Ninja Movement spam can be beat out by Chakra Dash, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone up for a game against the pro?

You there, Asuma? Show yourself


----------



## Volture (Oct 19, 2010)

Heh.. since when can you ultimate supports lol?


----------



## Shay (Oct 19, 2010)

I remember seeing that in a video! 

Does it permanently eliminate the support?


----------



## Volture (Oct 19, 2010)

Shay said:


> I remember seeing that in a video!
> 
> Does it permanently eliminate the support?


Didn't really pay attention to the effects lol. I was busy yelling WHAT THE FUCK? :"").

I ultimate'd Deathgun's Hinata support btw xD.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2010)

Shay said:


> I remember seeing that in a video!
> 
> Does it permanently eliminate the support?



No, only temporarily.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Everytime one of my supports dies, it never comes back.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2010)

It does come back.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2010)

Volture said:


> Heh.. since when can you ultimate supports lol?



If you have a lvl1 Balanced support, he can take a ultimate instead of the player.


----------



## Yang Wenli (Oct 19, 2010)

Balanced supporters can take ougis instead of your main taking the damage.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone on Xbox 360 want to do some Casual Player Matches later?


----------



## Volture (Oct 19, 2010)

I see. That's pwetty handay .


----------



## Shay (Oct 19, 2010)

I get the game tonight once I get off work, for the 360. My GT is Shaynringan.


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

In 2 hours...I will have this game.


----------



## Shay (Oct 19, 2010)

Lucky! 

This is going to feel like the longest shift ever... can't wait to get that game!


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

Shay said:


> Lucky!
> 
> This is going to feel like the longest shift ever... can't wait to get that game!


I could barely get any sleep last night.  I haven't been so anticipated for a game in such a long time.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 19, 2010)

About 7 hours until I get home with this game.  Such a long day at work.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope you all like loading screens.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't remember loading screens.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2010)

He means THAT install screen.


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

How long did it take you guys to install the game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> How long did it take you guys to install the game?



around 20mn I guess


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol, Installation.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> He means THAT install screen.



No, I mean the loading screen every three areas.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Was there an install in Ninja Storm 1?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 19, 2010)

PSN - Nakiro - Canada
Just got the game...


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 19, 2010)

I can just install it while I shower and eat after I get home, so no big deal.  If I can make it through this shitty day at work.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

^^ You could always just get _sick_.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Oct 19, 2010)

I got this game last week, then the Collector's Edition came out (I didn't think it was going to in the UK)

I cracked and bought that one too (going to put the first on ebay I guess...)

But when it arrived, the card for the Yondaime DLC is not in the packet anywhere  Anyone else had this problem? I hear he's unlockable anyway, but it's kind of annoying, makes my Collector's Edition feel rather incomplete.

Edit: Oh, just made the effort to google it and it seems like a pretty widespread issue. Hmph, seems that you can email namco bandai with proof of purchase and get your code. Pretty sucky really, as I probably wouldn't have used the code, I just wanted the contents of the box to match the contents _written _on the box.


----------



## valerian (Oct 19, 2010)

Just got the game


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll go get the game in a hour or so, kinda busy at the moment.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently beat the main game and have drawn my attention to the missions I need to complete in order to unlock the Killer Bee bonus chapter. A few replies in the NaruHina section seem to imply there is one including Hinata but I can't find her anywhere in the village (except for one point when she and Neji were talking with Sai but after that she disappeared again) or nearby.


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

HOLY SHATTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

I GOT THE GAME!!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ You could always just get _sick_.



I just started though, so I don't technically have any sick days yet.  It's only about 3 more hours till I'm off.  I'm trying to avoid the forums so that my excitement stays down a bit, but I'm not really doing too well with that.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Oct 19, 2010)

NICE 

now get ur ass to your ps3 and start unlocking chars (oh wait, Asuma is a start char ) so i can pwn u


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 19, 2010)

About how long should it take me to unlock Taka Sasuke?  I know he's one of the last, but any estimates on total playing time till I get him?  And would it be quicker to unlock through story or through versus?


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

Ibrahimović [✔];35485575 said:
			
		

> NICE
> 
> now get ur ass to your ps3 and start unlocking chars (oh wait, Asuma is a start char ) so i can pwn u


im jumping into story first so i can unlock all the shit. then ill own you sir. :ho


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> About how long should it take me to unlock Taka Sasuke?  I know he's one of the last, but any estimates on total playing time till I get him?  And would it be quicker to unlock through story or through versus?



Took me something like 15 hours to get to him and mr. stereotype in the story.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 19, 2010)

I kind of suck against the computer when support is involved. I rocked when it was solo though. 

Is online support only? Or are there ways to just do it solo.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 19, 2010)

Epyon said:


> Took me something like 15 hours to get to him and mr. stereotype in the story.


So would you be able to help me with this


Gaiash said:


> I recently beat the main game and have drawn my attention to the missions I need to complete in order to unlock the Killer Bee bonus chapter. A few replies in the NaruHina section seem to imply there is one including Hinata but I can't find her anywhere in the village (except for one point when she and Neji were talking with Sai but after that she disappeared again) or nearby.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I kind of suck against the computer when support is involved. I rocked when it was solo though.
> 
> Is online support only? Or are there ways to just do it solo.



You can do both. Wanna do some Player Matches?


----------



## Yang Wenli (Oct 19, 2010)

The fastest way to unlock characters is to farm free fight mode. Settings should be timelimit 99, difficulty as very easy, and handicap all the way to your benefit so you can finish the CPU in two ougis. You get like 9-10k storm points per fight this way. To unlock every character, you need 600k Storm Points.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You can do both. Wanna do some Player Matches?



Possibly tonight around 10-11 central time. 

I like messing around with Gaara. Neji and Hinata are fun as well with the 8 trigrams bubble.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 19, 2010)

FINALLY GOT THE GAME !

Just got back from Microplay and also bought Sengoku Basara on PS3.
Now just have to start the instal data and get inside the world of Naruto .

Asuma-sensei, when your ready for some online wanna spar with me


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Just got the game.

OH YEAH LOADING TIME!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 19, 2010)

Waiting for UPS to come any minute now


----------



## valerian (Oct 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SJBofdEIeFc[/YOUTUBE]

At :32 how do you do that?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe that's his (Tilt analog stick then OOO) like when Naruto trows his clones.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 19, 2010)

Regulator said:


> The fastest way to unlock characters is to farm free fight mode. Settings should be timelimit 99, difficulty as very easy, and handicap all the way to your benefit so you can finish the CPU in two ougis. You get like 9-10k storm points per fight this way. To unlock every character, you need 600k Storm Points.



That does sound quick and easy.  Screw story mode.  Ill just play through that later when I try to platinum the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

I noticed something strange in that video

1:06

After Neji took his chakra, on the last hit his bar went full?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 19, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Maybe that's his (Tilt analog stick then OOO) like when Naruto trows his clones.



Yup. I like minato's the best he trows his kunai and if it hits he teleports behind them. Ha gotten me out of alot of ougis



Sephiroth said:


> I noticed something strange in that video
> 
> 1:06
> 
> After Neji took his chakra, on the last hit his bar went full?



When your health gets low enough for your awakening it auto fills you chakra bar


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> [YOUTUBE]SJBofdEIeFc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> At :32 how do you do that?



tilt ( sp ? )the stick, let it go,  then punch button.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Waiting for UPS to come any minute now



you waiting for UPS too? did you do the amazon release day delivery?


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Oct 19, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> you waiting for UPS too? did you do the amazon release day delivery?



same here... been playing soulsilver to keep busy glad i didn't go to work today


----------



## Shay (Oct 19, 2010)

I couldn't resist not picking it up, so I went to Fry's on my lunch break. I have the game in hand. I just have to wait until I get home to play it. But the thirst is sated. ^_^


----------



## herpaderpaderp (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't wait lol!


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> So would you be able to help me with this



To get the Killerbee chapter you need to collect all the Cursed Dolls, then receive a letter for Tsunade and hand it to her.


----------



## meanboytedx (Oct 19, 2010)

*Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 Help*

I was told that you can play as all six paths of pein!! why can i only select tendo?


----------



## valerian (Oct 19, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> tilt ( sp ? )the stick, let it go,  then punch button.



Thanks but I already figured it out.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol, you can only play as one. 

Here is the huge Ninja Storm 2 thread.


----------



## meanboytedx (Oct 19, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THEY LIE TO MEH T_T


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yea, the Developer said all Pain Paths were playable.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I got the game! the fight is loading as I write.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> I got the game! the fight is *loading* as I write.



Get used to that.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

Xbox LIVE: Nathaniel22895


----------



## Yang Wenli (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, the different paths appear as pain does jutsus and combos.


----------



## meanboytedx (Oct 19, 2010)

i think the translator misinterpreted the translation -_- i am not happy


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

^^Play you when i get home.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 19, 2010)

do a jutsu and see how many appear :33


----------



## Shay (Oct 19, 2010)

Feel free to add me on xbox live (Shaynringan) if you want, just don't expect me to be very good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

When Sakura said they should warm up before meeting Kakashi I thought she meant some sex.......I was mistaken.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Shay said:


> Feel free to add me on xbox live (Shaynringan) if you want, just don't expect me to be very good.



I'm always up for casual player matches with whoever.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 19, 2010)

Epyon said:


> To get the Killerbee chapter you need to collect all the Cursed Dolls, then receive a letter for Tsunade and hand it to her.


Well that wasn't quite what I was asking but thanks. I think I found the thing I heard about anyway.

Outside of that I unlocked the last four characters in the free fight mode.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^Play you when i get home.


I'll only need the basic characters to beat you 


Shay said:


> Feel free to add me on xbox live (Shaynringan) if you want, just don't expect me to be very good.


I'll train you then.


----------



## Purge (Oct 19, 2010)

Reviews are looking good. ,  and .

I'm glad it's getting the recognition it deserves.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you guys have a clue if you can use another person's save file in order to achieve the "all titles" trophy? it's just ridiculous.. and it's my last one =/


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 19, 2010)

Purge said:


> Reviews are looking good. ,  and .
> 
> I'm glad it's getting the recognition it deserves.



If however you are looking for something new and interesting then look no further, it?s here, *it?s queer* and it?s going to be around for a long time.



On a side note, I cant play again... I'm having vertigo attacks and it's pissing me off 
I'll be back in no time, to beat a few people up ...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

^^vertigo attacks? 

is that when you feel like you're on an elevator?


----------



## meanboytedx (Oct 19, 2010)

this ruined my whole day -_-


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^vertigo attacks?



Yeah 

Feels like im constantly inside a roulette machine and shit is just spinning and spinning.

Rather like a rasengan


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol, like being drunk.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, like being drunk.



Pretty much mate, but being too drunk 

Anyway, I'll have you some matches tomorrow if I'm feeling alright!

Got a few questions though here about Support Characters! 

1. How do you pull off a team ougi? I've done the little combo's they do when you make contact with their jutsu a few times but I've heard you can do a team ultimate/ougi?

2. There are Attack/Guard/Balanced right? Well I was wondering if you could unlock them further so that each character can be chosen as one of the 3 rather than just being a set type.

I'll rep somebody btw, cheers!!


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> When Sakura said they should warm up before meeting Kakashi I thought she meant some sex.......I was mistaken.



Of course you would think something like that Vio..

At any rate, picked up game. PSN ID: Masurao_X


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Of course you would think something like that Vio..
> 
> At any rate, picked up game. PSN ID: Masurao_X



Psh, any man would.

Your beat down is coming bitch.


----------



## Shay (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm always up for casual player matches with whoever.



Okay  



Yashiro said:


> I'll train you then.



I am not worthy ^O^


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, any man would.
> 
> Your beat down is coming bitch.



Oi oi, you're missing the biggest danger here.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

Commit seppuku.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Oi oi, you're missing the biggest danger here.



Were going to definitely do some matches as well. Were going to be enemies in this game, but teammates again once Black Ops comes out.


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Oct 19, 2010)

ups finally came


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> 1. How do you pull off a team ougi? I've done the little combo's they do when you make contact with their jutsu a few times but I've heard you can do a team ultimate/ougi?



You have to fill up the support bar (the little green one next to your icon.)
2 times. then charge your chakra >3< times.( press triangle 3 times) Then press O too let it fly.



> 2. There are Attack/Guard/Balanced right? Well I was wondering if you could unlock them further so that each character can be chosen as one of the 3 rather than just being a set type.



Some you can only get in story mode, but most are unlocked with SP. (storm points)


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

gawd I hate this camera already


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, any man would.
> 
> Your beat down is coming bitch.



Of course. But Hinata > Sakura.

Yeah, we'll see. Gonna unlock some people before I hop online.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

Got the game just now, anyone dare challenge me, the gamer tag is Nathaniel22895


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Of course. But Hinata > Sakura.
> 
> Yeah, we'll see. Gonna unlock some people before I hop online.



Heh, in hotness or fighting ability?


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Heh, in hotness or fighting ability?



Both.

But, yeah... I've just been fucking around in Free Battle to get used to the game. Noob question time, where do you unlock character with the points?


----------



## Shay (Oct 19, 2010)

I read elsewhere that you don't "purchase" things with Storm points, you just unlock things once you hit a certain value.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah the points unlock characters, use of all supports, and the ID tags for online


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok, who wants to do some player matches for fun, I'll add you to my friends list.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope now that it is out in the states that I will have less wait times for finding opponents


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 19, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> you waiting for UPS too? did you do the amazon release day delivery?



ya. The only good thing about this is that I have more time to finish more homework to have time to play.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 19, 2010)

*sigh* Shikamaru's ougi start up is like the worst..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Of course. But Hinata > Sakura.
> 
> Yeah, we'll see. Gonna unlock some people before I hop online.



Just noticed that Awakened Hinata's jutsu does a Shitload of damage to Itachi's Susano'o.

Basically you land 2 and Itachi is dead.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

> *sigh* Shikamaru's ougi start up is like the worst..



^ no way. he has the cheapest ougi.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^ no way. he has the cheapest ougi.



It's so slow... how is it the cheapest?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just got every permutation style.

You get the last if you have every single ninja card.

Shikamaru's ougi startup is good because it haves good range.

people don't need to be near you.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> It's so slow... how is it the cheapest?



I said it earlier. Chakra dash into a stagger and then ougi.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I said it earlier. Chakra dash into a stagger and then ougi.



I'll look into that.. but that works with most characters though.


----------



## Volture (Oct 19, 2010)

Rasenshuriken is the cheapest.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

that weird doll, now I see why people thought it was dark Naruto 

eh this new system is nice. I kinda like it.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2010)

So, I should have the game either Thursday or Friday. I'll be on the PS3 side.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 19, 2010)

I vote Kirin for the cheapest.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 19, 2010)

Hellion said:


> I vote Kirin for the cheapest.



I second this here.

I had the trick with Hidan as a support and spamming Kirin over and over.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 19, 2010)

I HAS IT! leh go.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 19, 2010)

Got the game! Kakashi boss battle was so easy. Got a perfect on it. Add me psn is in my sig.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 19, 2010)

After playing about 270 matches, I haven't met these characters as opponents online: Shikamaru, Ino, Shino, Karin and Tsunade.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Got the game! Kakashi boss battle was so easy. Got a perfect on it. Add me psn is in my sig.


I did too, I hate the side missions.  This is the only flaw to this game.(Just like the first one)


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 19, 2010)

I got it, guys. I know you've all been waiting patiently for this...but don't worry. I finally got it.

Just now popped it in.

Went to settngs.

Difficulty -> SUPER HARD

Let's do this


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I got it, guys. I know you've all been waiting patiently for this...but don't worry. I finally got it.
> 
> Just now popped it in.
> 
> ...



Online play is more immersive.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

^ yo, i added you. want to do some free matches?


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 19, 2010)

I gotta renew my LIve account first, and I can't do that until my next paycheck :/

Which is next Thursday. I can add you, though. I just can't play.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^ yo, i added you. want to do some free matches?



Wait a little bit, fighting Naruto Clone for the first time in story mode, when I'm done(which won't be long) I'll invite you.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 19, 2010)

It seems like my gamestop has failed me today, they probably wont get the game in till tomorrow.

What the hell good is pre-ordering for when this kinda shit happens -_-


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 19, 2010)

When I got the game a few days ago it turned out to be the last copy in stock.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 19, 2010)

Got the GAME!!!!!!! PSN:dbgohan08


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> It seems like my gamestop has failed me today, they probably wont get the game in till tomorrow.
> 
> What the hell good is pre-ordering for when this kinda shit happens -_-



Never trust Gamestop.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 19, 2010)

Turbo controller


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 19, 2010)

This game is AWESOME! Just finished the first chapter today, wish I could have used Naruto primarily against Itachi's Shoten Clone though.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 19, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> This game is AWESOME! Just finished the first chapter today, wish I could have used Naruto primarily against Itachi's Shoten Clone though.



Which console do you use?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

told you Hidan was cheap assist.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 19, 2010)

All who got the game is real lucky right now.


----------



## Purge (Oct 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9t6-JbxuIE[/YOUTUBE]




Sasuke vs Itachi Fight


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

this game is not failing me 

DAMN YOU DON'T SPOIL ME JUST YET

I'M COMING SASUKE VS ITACHI

JUST YOU WAIIIITTTT


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 19, 2010)

Purge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh your spoiling it.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

wow.

Kakashi is so disappoint.

same damn moves, and I just played UNS1 yesterday 

fail


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

Man, I'm taking a break.  I started from the beginning, and 
I'm about to fight Hidan as Asuma now. This game is awesome.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> This game is AWESOME! Just finished the first chapter today, wish I could have used Naruto primarily against Itachi's Shoten Clone though.


SuperSaiyaman, which console do you have this for? This is when our rivalry ends.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 19, 2010)

I played the demo countless times. I want to play with someone else besides naruto, and a different battle.


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I played the demo countless times. I want to play with someone else besides naruto, and a different battle.


Then why don't you go out and buy the game?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 19, 2010)

Ugh, what's the fastest way to unlock characters?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 19, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Then why don't you go out and buy the game?



Don't have the money besides moms said I can get it for x-mas.


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Don't have the money besides moms said I can get it for x-mas.


Good luck on waiting that long.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

​


IronFist Alchemist said:


> Ugh, what's the fastest way to unlock characters?


Play through the story mode quickly


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 19, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Good luck on waiting that long.



I doubt I can oh well


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Which console do you use?


360, though unable to use X-Box Live due to the fact none of my wires can hook up to the modem or router.


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

Man...Asuma is so badass in this game.  I have a question. Once you complete story mode, can you run around as anyone you ran around with in story mode? I want to run around as Asuma after I beat it.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 360, though unable to use X-Box Live due to the fact none of my wires can hook up to the modem or router.


Dude you need to set up XBOX Live then, I need to own play you.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Ugh, what's the fastest way to unlock characters?



I heard you can unlock them through Vs mode.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I heard you can unlock them through Vs mode.


Really? How?


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Really? How?


By earning SP.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> By earning SP.


Is it faster?


----------



## Purge (Oct 19, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Man...Asuma is so badass in this game.  I have a question. Once you complete story mode, can you run around as anyone you ran around with in story mode? I want to run around as Asuma after I beat it.



Nope, you're always Naruto but you change the characters the follow him around. So.. You can get Asuma like Pikachu from Pokemon Yellow and have him fight for you, but you can't be Pikachu.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Is it faster?



Yea, vs mode is faster. 
when i finished story mode, i didn't even have all characters unlocked.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, vs mode is faster.
> when i finished story mode, i didn't even have all characters unlocked.


How long does Story Mode take to complete?


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> How long does Story Mode take to complete?


 Well, I started at 11:00 AM, and stopped playing at 5:00 PM. I got from the Kazekage arc to the Immortals arc. I watched most of the scenes though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 19, 2010)

How many arcs does the game have actually?


----------



## kenji1104 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Commit seppuku.




LOL! 

Seriously, Tendo is the only one available to be played, maybe the developers said they are ALL playable but didn't mention they'll be in one character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Commit seppuku.



and record it on a stream for us to watch.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

- Rescue Gaara Arc
- Penis Rescue Sasuke Arc # 1
- Immortals Arc
- Itachi Arc (yes he gets his own arc name )
- Pein Arc

= End of game


----------



## Fireball (Oct 19, 2010)

finished the game yesterday. lulz at the pain fight. i think cyberconnect2 watched too much of episode 167 =)


just unlooked the last characters. man, i freaking love taka sasuke. 

MANGEKYŌ SHARINGAN!


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2010)

Had some fun matches with Regulator last night  I beat his main team first off the bat  *don't blame lag Regulator cuz we both had it * But he kicked my butt nearly every other time. Especially with fucking puppets!!! 

I played some ranked matches. I think I got pretty mad at one point because of some of the bullshit that goes on.
This is how my matches went, first 3 were against Sage Naruto's, next 2 were against Taka Sasuke's and throw in a couple of Pain's  I won a couple of them but the cheap awakenings from Naruto's and Sasukes were fucking lame. I got pissed off at the Sage Naruto's and picked Sage Naruto and kicked his arse.
I also had the worst match ever against the laggiest person ever. It took 6mins to finish the fucked match because it kept "transmitting" every 3 seconds. I lost badly because my opponent had plenty of time to block anything I tried to do. 

Brighter note, I'm now at 73% trophies


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

Well it's nice to know that the scenes have gotten much more emotional.

Because I laughed at the last game's ones


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I already unlocked most of the chars.. 3 remaining.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 19, 2010)

Wondered how they get the dubbed voices for characters who haven't been introduced yet?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2010)

finally got the game tonight


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 19, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> finally got the game tonight



I would wait till friday to play it cause it's a business day tomorrow. Unless you have the day off or no school.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I would wait till friday to play it cause it's a business day tomorrow. Unless you have the day off or no school.



yeah i will have to wait cause i gotta work tomorrow and gotta wake up early. but what sucks is i won't be able to play it until saturday afternoon i got training at work on saturday


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2010)

Gamefly shipped the game to me today, which I was hesitant to believe they would.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 19, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> yeah i will have to wait cause i gotta work tomorrow and gotta wake up early. but what sucks is i won't be able to play it until saturday afternoon i got training at work on saturday



Wow at least that saturday you play for as long as you want.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 19, 2010)

How does that friendship thing work you guys?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Story took me like 10 hours.


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> How does that friendship thing work you guys?



Basically you give them flowers or ninja books, or send letters back and forth after unlocking the messenger bird.
And when you get enough hearts you can unlock friendship events, and when you complete those you unlock new support types for those characters.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 19, 2010)

The game so far is awesome, when looking at videos it was great but playing
it in my room is a better experience the graphics/visual are sick. Played a lot
with Hinata and Shikamaru with some friends that came over. o-o they are great.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

I soo wanna play as Hinata 

I'm gonna be owning with her online soon, just you wait


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 19, 2010)

Milkshake: Hinata is beastly. I have to keep a great distance from her and use my supports properly and keep her from Awakening with my weapons. LOL


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hinata, when I do custom team play, is either my primary supporter or my primary fighter. With Naruto of course!

Did you see what the pairing called them? Secret Lovers!


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2010)

Hinata is best 
I usually main her with Naruto support and another different gaurd type. But lag is a problem with her since its hard to activate her sheild in time.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 19, 2010)

I am online now if anyone wants to have a few matches PSN: rkrippler


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

how come only Hinata developed a heart for me after one battle? 

that's kinda cute though


----------



## SurgeV1? (Oct 19, 2010)

360kid here, I'm SurgeV1..lets do this shit!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 19, 2010)

Unlocked everyone in about 3 hours playing free battle.  I'm gonna get down to some serious playing tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Some odd changes to how the storyline plays out but at the same time for the sake of gameplay I understand to a degree why they did what they did.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 19, 2010)

The best support characters are Chiyo & Hidan, the reason is while they are attacking the enemy you can easily land your Ougi.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 19, 2010)

they still make us play as the "loser" in the story 
it's understandable, but still it's kinda weird lol
and they didn't end off the gaara vs dei fight off right


4tails vs Oro was awesomeeeeee


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 19, 2010)

Yup thinking of trying Hidan in place of Hinata for close range support... better chances of landing more attacks


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I've unlocked everyone aside from Hokage Naruto. I'll probably be online at some point tomorrow. Running with Neji, Minato, and Sasori as my mains. Haven't really formed a team around them though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Well, I've unlocked everyone aside from Hokage Naruto. I'll probably be online at some point tomorrow. Running with Neji, Minato, and Sasori as my mains. Haven't really formed a team around them though.



Finished story mode or just unlocked characters in Free play?


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Finished story mode or just unlocked characters in Free play?



Free play. Much quicker. I'm going through story mode now though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Free play. Much quicker. I'm going through story mode now though.



Figures. 

Last time your goofy ass was online was 3 months ago, pitiful.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Last time your goofy ass was online was 3 months ago, pitiful.



Well, hey...I'll break that "fast" tomorrow when I play you online. Look foward to it fool.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 20, 2010)

Played my first ever online match in a nonranked match and got set up with Itachi 

Then I kicked his ass with Gaara. Though I ran like a little girl when he went Susannoo. Thank goodness I had 80% of my health when he awakened.

Edited, went ranked and face a Sasuke with Deidara and someone else.

I went Gaara again with Naruto and Neji and won again.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Speaking of Gaara... The three Gaaras I've encountered so far... were ALL Rage Quitters (I took note of their nicks so they weren't the same fella) but wow!!!! All three were playing Gaara ... LOL... I also had a few Lees quit, as well as quite a number of Sage Narutos.


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

^At least you can see peoples disconnection rate and choose not to play against them.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Yup... I've realised that as well. Most of the time I choose 0/10 but I guess sometimes I forget to watch that part. LOL but yeah it was weird cos each time one quits, it's usually due to me having landed a team ougi or them not able to get close to me successfully to RB me


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Played my first ever online match in a nonranked match and got set up with Itachi
> 
> Then I kicked his ass with Gaara. Though I ran like a little girl when he went Susannoo. Thank goodness I had 80% of my health when he awakened.
> 
> ...



I didn't play much online today, (mostly running through story mode quickly) but the matches I did play were pretty good. I only faced against 2 SM Narutos as well and the 1st one was funny as hell. I started by playing a player match against this guy that choose Tobi and I won, he then choose Deidara and I still won. In the 3rd match he must of been angry cause he choose SM Naruto and spammed hard, ended up winning in KN6 form and then left. 

He couldn't handle the power of a better player.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

DeathWish08: At least you didn't get rude messages like 'spamming bitch' or 'big noob' after they lost... because they FAILED to spam you with their Rasengan Barrages. The irony. LOL


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 20, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> DeathWish08: At least you didn't get rude messages like 'spamming bitch' or 'big noob' after they lost... because they FAILED to spam you with their Rasengan Barrages. The irony. LOL


Well I didn't win when he choose SM Naruto, but that could possibly be because of the fact that I choose someone I had only played with like once or twice before then. It was just funny that he resorted to that type of spamming style of game play to win. 

Also luckily enough I haven't received any hate mail thus far, but then again I haven't played that many matches online yet either so I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

I do get a number of Good Game messages as well, and I've sent a few out myself too whether we win or lose... it's a game! LOL I wonder how these people handle spamming characters then.... But what's worse than rude messages? Rage quits! LOL


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I do get a number of Good Game messages as well, and I've sent a few out myself too whether we win or lose... it's a game! LOL I wonder how these people handle spamming characters then.... But what's worse than rude messages? Rage quits! LOL



It's funny cause once I predicted my opponent's kawarami and casted Shinra Tensei my opponent rage quitted and sent me a hate message.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

I honestly dont understand how people enjoy doing one move over,over over, again


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

4 wins and still undefeated


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> It's funny cause once I predicted my opponent's kawarami and casted Shinra Tensei my opponent rage quitted and sent me a hate message.



LOL that's what I'm saying. Why be so bitter and sore over friendly online gameplay? You want to RB me all the time, I have to fight back right? So if I manage to prevent you from doing that to me, I'm suddenly a noob? A noob for winning you? LOL so funny these people. hahahaha And I don't even dare to perform grabs too much cos it's easy to get countered... so whatever is left in my disposal (supports/ KnJ etc/ Support drives/ dodging) I have to use right? 

I think they expect to be able to win with SM Naruto, so when they don't, they feel that we've cheated.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm surprised at how strong Tenten is in the game. I could barely get up close to her.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 20, 2010)

Getting this game later on today, add me on PSN: Crucifixion13.


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm surprised at how strong Tenten is in the game. I could barely get up close to her.



I'll be honest, its easier to get closer to her than the puppet users  If you get a good puppet user you will never get close to them and even if you do they run away and call their puppets back to beat the shit out of you.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 20, 2010)

Deidara's a bitch in this game. I've yet to fight anyone online using him. Hell, Super Hard AI Dei's been harder than anyone I've faced online so far, including SM Narutos and Itachis. I guess I'm lucky? Tips against Dei?


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Oct 20, 2010)

Got this game earlier today but had so much homework i didnt have a chance to play...now i have morning classes tomorrow so i still have to wait...I lose


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

@Corran: I've managed to win puppet users with Tenten's weapons before. Supports... very important.

@Supersaiyan: Yeah usually I keep a distance from Sage Narutos and even Deidaras. The rest of the characters allow me to have some more flexibility with combos and distance and Support Modes (Sasuke as Attack instead of Balance)


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Getting this game later on today, add me on PSN: Crucifixion13.



Oh snap, looks who's returned.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 20, 2010)

freaking love this game


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 20, 2010)

I really suck at this game, tried to get the "win 10 ranked battles" trophy, I got my first win with a 1/5 win/lose ratio... and ended up with 10/12.

Though the Sasuke users gave me most of my wins, how fitting as I was using Itachi 


oh and it looks like that Minato and Sage Naruto are both broken.. the grab distance is just ridiculous X_X


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Got the game way earlier today...been distracted cuz i love it  
i don't know what all this noise about the camera sucking is, i like it pretty well. and loading screens must be for the xbox players eh?

in any case i JUST started ranked online. To my surprise Gaara is the chracter i seem to absolutely rape with. SM Naruto? Dead. Itachi? dead. Minato? dead (except one guy who was real good who beat me once. Its the only loss i've suffered in player or ranked matches). Haven't faced a Pain yet, Sasuke's are fodder to me though  

Of my 5 ranked matches I've used Gaara and Konan (Gaara is for the people i think are going to spam...) and i'm very pleased! they play just right for me. Apparently others don't like them because of the lag in their attack speed but i find this easy to over look with proper support and strategy. Most people can't even close the gap until I charge in (hate spamming). Gaara's chakra shuriken is ludicrous


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm going to feel stupid for asking, but how the hell do I do a Team Ultimate Jutsu?


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

^Build up your team gauge so your life bar is in flames. Then hit the chakra charge three times in a row then hit attack and all three will charge your opponent. It doesn't work when they block or are in awakened form though :/


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ugh, anyone else frustrated with the final part of the Kakuzu fight?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 20, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm surprised at how strong Tenten is in the game. I could barely get up close to her.


Long range characters like Tenten are also pretty tricky to control. Since they characters I like to play as most are short range fighters I also have trouble getting close enough to do any damage.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 20, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^Build up your team gauge so your life bar is in flames. Then hit the chakra charge three times in a row then hit attack and all three will charge your opponent. It doesn't work when they block or are in awakened form though :/


Attack or balanced supports only?


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ugh, anyone else frustrated with the final part of the Kakuzu fight?



I just finished it. He was so irritating xD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ugh, anyone else frustrated with the final part of the Kakuzu fight?



You mean it's not good enough ?


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

Uchiha Kyle said:


> Attack or balanced supports only?



Any kind of support, as long as you build up the gauge by getting the supports to perform their roles by landing their attacks or defending.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You mean it's not good enough ?


Uh no, I mean how the Computer Is a Cheating Bastard at that part of the fight.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

Schecterwolf said:


> Got the game way earlier today...been distracted cuz i love it
> i don't know what all this noise about the camera sucking is, i like it pretty well. and loading screens must be for the xbox players



I like the camera too, it's perfect. The loading isn't even long takes 9 seconds at most. Would someone tell me where I can change my title and ninja card?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just to let you know.

If you unlock characters by doing Vs Battles, you will miss :

Hokage Naruto
And all the additional supports types



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh no, I mean how the Computer Is a Cheating Bastard at that part of the fight.



Seriously ? I stomped Kakuzu in 1 try 
Just try to play like Shikamaru, not like Naruto would do and rush his ass.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just to let you know.
> 
> If you unlock characters by doing Vs Battles, you will miss :
> 
> ...



I've been unlocking the additional supports just fine online.. also I don't care about Hokage Naruto since I like regular Naruto better. Sage Naruto is just too slow for me


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 20, 2010)

I only count 42 characters... and they said we're gonna have 44.
Does anyone know wtf?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 20, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ugh, anyone else frustrated with the final part of the Kakuzu fight?


I was, mainly because I was low on health when it started and got knocked out in two hits and had to retry the whole battle so I had more health. However the Sasuke vs Itachi boss battle is much more annoying.


----------



## TheNotoriousGAB (Oct 20, 2010)

Sasuke V Itachi was piss easy IMO. Compared to Kakuzu anyways.

I ended up just dashing about throwing the windmill shuriken until I eliminated most of his HP.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I only count 42 characters... and they said we're gonna have 44.
> Does anyone know wtf?



I guess those 2 are very secret characters since no one has unlocked them...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> I guess those 2 are very secret characters since no one has unlocked them...




If your grid is full
You get the "All characters unlocked" achievement when you get Hokage Naruto.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> If your grid is full
> You get the "All characters unlocked" achievement when you get Hokage Naruto.



Gay, they lied to us


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> Would someone tell me where I can change my title and ninja card?



Anyone can tell me?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Long range characters like Tenten are also pretty tricky to control. Since they characters I like to play as most are short range fighters I also have trouble getting close enough to do any damage.



Yup I agree that it takes a while to get used to controlling her movements and attacks. Even after that you have to make adjustments according to character and player style. But it's fun to use her once you get the hang of it


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 20, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> I guess those 2 are very secret characters since no one has unlocked them...


I know right! lol
What the hell were they talking about 44 characters... There are 42...


----------



## Firaea (Oct 20, 2010)

Hellion said:


> I honestly dont understand how people enjoy doing one move over,over over, again



Well, I played against an SM Naruto who defeated me PURELY by spamming Fuuton Rasenshurikens. 

I admit, I was careless not to take precautions against the Ougis because I wasn't expecting him to spam it, but still...



Empath Of Pain said:


> I know right! lol
> What the hell were they talking about 44 characters... There are 42...



We got trolled. 
Even if Hokage Naruto's counted, it's only 43.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Oct 20, 2010)

Yea, I figured Hokage Naruto was one. But that's silly, the moves aren't different, it's only a costume. lol


----------



## meanboytedx (Oct 20, 2010)

*In NUNHS 2 which ninja info card is pein?*

can you also tell me how to get it


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT! I have now found my favourite ougi in the game  Play as Karin against Sasuke and use her ougi! Most hilarious ougi yet


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2010)

Please, post in the general thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

Let Megatron destroy this thread.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 20, 2010)

how do i do chidori eisō with taka sasuke?


----------



## Vyse (Oct 20, 2010)

Fireball said:


> how do i do chidori eisō with taka sasuke?



Keep a short distance to your opponent. Flick the left analog stick briefly in the direction of your opponent and hit O (PS3).


----------



## Fireball (Oct 20, 2010)

ah thanks!


----------



## Didi (Oct 20, 2010)

In before the lock.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

I really hate how people spam grab in this game >.>


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm suddenly uncertain about trying out online now. From what I've heard I'll either come across someone who spams ultimate moves or I'll be the one spamming the ultimate moves.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 20, 2010)

Spammers are irritating the hell out of me.


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Oct 20, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> Gay, they lied to us



maybe it's dlc?


----------



## Yang Wenli (Oct 20, 2010)

Itachi is the best counter to any SM Naruto Rasenrengan spammer. They run into my ougi activation circle all the time with their rasengan barrage . 

The six tails awakening is troublesome, but the cannon is easy enough to dodge with side jump spam. If they close in, supports and ninjutsu will keep them at bay.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

A lot of people online have the live to win mentality.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 20, 2010)

...

Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Well, I played against an SM Naruto who defeated me PURELY by spamming Fuuton Rasenshurikens.
> 
> I admit, I was careless not to take precautions against the Ougis because I wasn't expecting him to spam it, but still...





Wormodragon said:


> ...
> 
> Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu. Amaterasu.


 
Exactly. where is the fun in that.  The only thing I learn from those fights is how to counter particular ougi's,


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

I now main Karin when up against a Sasuke user 

edit: And I just encountered a Deidara that spammed the fuck out of his shuriken bombs and I couldnt move


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

Corran said:


> I now main Karin when up against a Sasuke user
> 
> edit: And I just encountered a Deidara that spammed the fuck out of his shuriken bombs and I couldnt move



Same here, I mean what the fuck? There was literally nothing I could do... if you get close you get hit by his grab has retarded range..


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 20, 2010)

Corran said:


> edit: And I just encountered a Deidara that spammed the fuck out of his shuriken bombs and I couldnt move



I just tried Deidara in 1P V COM, and I dont think you can do any of his X combo's without spamming those explosive birds...
You can do a snake and some bugs etc, but you have to spam in order for them to work.

Or maybe I just cant combo for shit?


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

^Or brings out supports. I think the way to deal with him is to use long range supports and hope they dont get hit by bombs 

And another 6tailed beating  So sick of that awakening
here we go again.
Edit: beat the fucker with Itachi and his awakening. He kept spamming Rasen Barrage so I spammed with Amaterasu


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Oct 20, 2010)

you almost can't even enjoy the cinematics, with the amount of timing they give with the commands


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Use Tenten together with sasuke and itachi as your balanced supports against him. Time your weapons properly they will hit him after they detonate his bombs as they fly toward him. Support drive chakra shuriken him with your two supports. That will be able to take him out


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

Red Raptor, I would love to do that but timing is hard with lag


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Use Tenten together with sasuke and itachi as your balanced supports against him. Time your weapons properly they will hit him after they detonate his bombs as they fly toward him. Support drive chakra shuriken him with your two supports. That will be able to take him out



Yeah, I was able to beat Deidara using Itachi & Kakuzu as supports. Use them while he's throwing clay birds at you and profit of his knockdown to close the gap.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> Same here, I mean what the fuck? There was literally nothing I could do... if you get close you get hit by his grab has retarded range..





SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> I just tried Deidara in 1P V COM, and I dont think you can do any of his X combo's without spamming those explosive birds...
> You can do a snake and some bugs etc, but you have to spam in order for them to work.
> 
> Or maybe I just cant combo for shit?



I play the fourth so I start hitting them with rasengans, when they do that shit


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> I just tried Deidara in 1P V COM, and I dont think you can do any of his X combo's without spamming those explosive birds...
> You can do a snake and some bugs etc, but you have to spam in order for them to work.
> 
> Or maybe I just cant combo for shit?



It's not spamming, for him his clay birds are his melee. If you consider using melee combos spamming which I doubt then I dont know  You don't expect Deidara to rush you, do you?


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

Guess who I just fought!? 

Edit: fought 3 sage narutos in a row  Won against one, didn't give him a chance to awaken and was using my main character 
New technique, chakra dash then use Neji support so he can't move


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

I found my counter for puppets... Hachibi.  You cant use your puppets when you cant see them lol


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

This game is turning into go cheap or be cheaped for online ranked.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 20, 2010)

wow just played as gated gai he's so fast. when you chakra dash it's like he teleports.


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> This game is turning into go cheap or be cheaped for online ranked.



Too late 

In any case I'm still gonna try and find characters that can fuck up Sage Naruto.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> This game is turning into go cheap or be cheaped for online ranked.



Stupid NA, the EUR would at least try strategies


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 20, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> wow just played as gated gai he's so fast. when you chakra dash it's like he teleports.



Lol that why i pick Pain against those characters.

It's actually better for them to not awaken.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Stupid NA, the EUR would at least try strategies



All i've met on 360 is Minato and Sage Mode whether it be NA or EU.

But thats no problem, i can go cheap all day if i have to.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll trade you all I get are Taka Sasukes, and deidara'a


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 20, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> It's not spamming, for him his clay birds are his melee. If you consider using melee combos spamming which I doubt then I dont know  You don't expect Deidara to rush you, do you?



Of course not, I was talking to some other geezer who posted about the clay bird spamming.
I was wondering if it was possible to use the clay snake and bugs without constantly pressing X/[].


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

Everyone complains about Deidara being a spammer, but have any looked at his combo list?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

derp derp derp +1

||


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Everyone complains about Deidara being a spammer, but have any looked at his combo list?



XXXXXXXXXX 



HidanUchiha 187, I guess thats you right ?
If so then who's Marsuvees0623 ?

I've just met Suigetsu on the story mode, I've gotta' say they could've made the walking around a tad better...

" You found high grade toad oil! "

High grade? ? Will it burn in a Rizla :ho?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> HidanUchiha 187, I guess thats you right ?



Yep. 

But yea, his "B" combos have been replaced with "X" combos.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

I thin the 43-44 characters are Kirin Sasuke, and Rasenshuriken Naruto, and Hokae Naruto is the 45


----------



## Undead (Oct 20, 2010)

Ugh...I'm having so much trouble with the Sasuke vs. Itachi boss fight. When I get to the Susano'o part, I keep getting owned. Advice?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ Ninja Movement FTW.


----------



## Undead (Oct 20, 2010)

That's the thing. I suck at pulling out fast enough before his 
sword strikes.  I keep messing up on triangle triangle back x.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 20, 2010)

Gotta love the anime game online community.


----------



## Agitation (Oct 20, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Ugh...I'm having so much trouble with the Sasuke vs. Itachi boss fight. When I get to the Susano'o part, I keep getting owned. Advice?


Just figure out the pattern of it's movement. Sus is so easy to avoid.

Also, was having trouble getting the secret factor on the Sasuke vs Itachi match, I was always one star away from getting it. After many attempts I just spammed the buttons all over and got 4 stars for every scene. 

Then I just button mashed Naruto vs Kakazu and Ji vs Pain haha.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 20, 2010)

meanboytedx said:


> can you also tell me how to get it


use magic.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think the only one i wasn't able to get all stars was Sasuke vs Itachi, so i didn't get to see the secret factor thing for them.

It was probly just some lame flashback iv'e seen a billion times in the anime anyway.


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> Anyone can tell me?



Editing Ninja Info Cards can be done in two spots, in Ultimate Adventure press start and theres a menu option for it or from the online matchup screens there should be an option to press (button) for NINJA INFO CARD.



hanzothesalamander said:


> you almost can't even enjoy the cinematics, with the amount of timing they give with the commands



If you beat the fights or unlock a character you can purchase the scenes for casual viewing from the Bandai store in Konoha. It uses Ryo, not real money. Theres actually an achievement/trophy for getting them all.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone else wish there was a Free Roam option where you can fully explore Konoha like in Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bond?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Does anyone else wish there was a Free Roam option where you can fully explore Konoha like in Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bond?



Like in Nuns1 ? I don't care about that.

Free Roam is just a waste of open space with empty areas.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 20, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Does anyone else wish there was a Free Roam option where you can fully explore Konoha like in Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bond?


Not really... it's kinda like in God of War where there is a set camera angle. 
Just look up some videos online.



Yagami1211 said:


> Like in Nuns1 ? I don't care about that.
> 
> Free Roam is just a waste of open space with empty areas.



Way to fail at answering his question...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 20, 2010)

Suigetsu rocks! just pwned some hiddans, Azumas and Sasukes online hahahaha!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Not really... it's kinda like in God of War where there is a set camera angle.
> Just look up some videos online.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not into the sand box type of games anyway, it gets boring fast.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm not into the sand box type of games anyway, it gets boring fast.


Yeah.. I know what you mean.


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

I really appreciate how every character seems to be competitive in this game when played smart. Go Ino go.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 20, 2010)

A smart Ino still loses against a smart Sennin Naruto 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't speak from too much experience given that I've only played 2 low ranked Sage Narutos, but one was annihilated by a Team Ultimate Jutsu (for a title, even ) and the other was a close match (both got to pulling off our awakenings). 

I think it comes down to intelligent use of support, as well.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 20, 2010)

I am marsuvees0623


----------



## Vyse (Oct 20, 2010)

This game needs an 'All-random-mode' for ranked matches. That would really kick major ass.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ it need one on one ranked.


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey, I'm pretty sure its already been mentioned, but for all you Achievement nuts out there like myself, getting all titles includes doing 30 matches with every character.

If you do a mirror match it counts as using that character twice, so if you go into Free Battle and vs. computer and make a mirror match (ie Ino v. Ino) you can get the titles in half the time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about the 30 characters use trophy/achievement, im also
trying to platine this game so this is gonna help for those char that I don't
really use that much . 

Arigato Shay ^^


----------



## LukeMAc (Oct 20, 2010)

Got to love using Itachi with hidan and Dei as my support, get into melee and call in Hidan, 9/10 he will get a combo off on my opponent and I can just interupt with my ougi


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2010)

So nice to hear Sandaime's voice in the game, sucks he's not playable though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2010)

Damn, I just love the ending of the Naruto/Pain battle in the game.

Naruto just does the most hot blooded Rasengan I ever saw.


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So nice to hear Sandaime's voice in the game, sucks he's not playable though.



I was really happy to hear him as the narrator, too.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think the only one i wasn't able to get all stars was Sasuke vs Itachi, so i didn't get to see the secret factor thing for them.
> 
> It was probly just some lame flashback iv'e seen a billion times in the anime anyway.



It was the part where Sasuke asks iitachi to help with the ninja shuriken jutsu. Also that fight has the least amount of opportunities to get stars


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

> It was the part where Sasuke asks iitachi to help with the ninja shuriken jutsu.



^^ knew it. 



> Also that fight has the least amount of opportunities to get stars.



yea, i was only missing 1 star to get it.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So nice to hear Sandaime's voice in the game, sucks he's not playable though.



How long until our destined battle?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i was only missing 1 star to get it.



lol the only way that I beat it, was that I would mess up so that I would know the button combination ... if I had the health for it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> How long until our destined battle?



As soon as I finish story mode. 

I haven't gotten a chance to play yet today, been busy running around like a mad man.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

> lol the only way that I beat it, was that I would mess up so that I would know the button combination ... if I had the health for it.



Oh, I thought it would count against me if i had messed it up or something.


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, it's actually nice like that.

The button combinations appear to be the same every time, and if you mis-step, it doesn't penalize you.

Unlike RE5 Pro -_-

Either way it doesn't help me being bad at pressing the same button over and over :'(


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Oh, I thought it would count against me if i had messed it up or something.


I did too I only figured it out by accident


Shay said:


> Yeah, it's actually nice like that.
> 
> The button combinations appear to be the same every time, and if you mis-step, it doesn't penalize you.
> 
> ...



lol yeah knowing the buttons wouldn't help in your case


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 20, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I did too, I hate the side missions.  This is the only flaw to this game.(Just like the first one)


Got a perfect against Sasori 2

Hinata, Neji, and Ino are awesome!


----------



## Achilles (Oct 20, 2010)

Chouji's dad gettin' trolled. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Ugh...I'm having so much trouble with the Sasuke vs. Itachi boss fight. When I get to the Susano'o part, I keep getting owned. Advice?



Could be worse. In my fight with Susano'o, I had one hit on my powerbar after saving. Each time I had to do-over without getting hit.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 20, 2010)

I really liked the Naruto Sasuke fight in oro's hideout. I thought that was rather clever and brilliant incorporating the VOTE fight into the current one.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I really liked the Naruto Sasuke fight in oro's hideout. I thought that was rather clever and brilliant incorporating the VOTE fight into the current one.



Much better than their manga/anime meeting


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutely, its a great addition to the story.


----------



## meanboytedx (Oct 20, 2010)

What ninja info card is pein and how do you get it?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

You have to buy those things from the card shop and it gives you 3 random cards.


----------



## meanboytedx (Oct 20, 2010)

wow -_- i feel rly retarded

thanks!


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 20, 2010)

so does the story in the game go beyond where the anime is right now??


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I really liked the Naruto Sasuke fight in oro's hideout. I thought that was rather clever and brilliant incorporating the VOTE fight into the current one.


Though they didn't have to make it look like Naruto didn't do any damage to Sasuke at the end. Just have him being saved by Orochimaru and Kabuto, with Naruto being too weak to stop both of them at once.


----------



## Volture (Oct 20, 2010)

No it doesn't. They're at about the same place in the timeline.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> so does the story in the game go beyond where the anime is right now??



No it doesn't but shut up and get it.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't get the point of the Sasuke boss fight. the VoTe was brillant and all but it's really just there for the lulz because we all know Sasuke raped all of them in the ass during that reunion. They really slipped through canon on that one


----------



## meanboytedx (Oct 20, 2010)

hehe um where is the card shop?


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> No it doesn't but shut up and get it.



im tryin to rent off gamefly for xbox for achieve, and i will buy for ps3....when I can afford it ...damn high ass prices.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

meanboytedx said:


> hehe um where is the card shop?



Look at your map.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 20, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I don't get the point of the Sasuke boss fight. the VoTe was brillant and all but it's really just there for the lulz because we all know Sasuke raped all of them in the ass during that reunion. They really slipped through canon on that one



Some things are better than the canon.

This is one of them.


----------



## valerian (Oct 20, 2010)

I love playing as Jiraiya and Kakuzu pek


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> Some things are better than the canon.
> 
> This is one of them.



Absolutely correct!


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow only two members viewing? Usually it be higher than 15.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> Some things are better than the canon.
> 
> This is one of them.



Can't argue with that 

Neways, how do I get hearts or whatever?


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

Some requests will give hearts for people, others you have to give Ninjutsu Manuals to boys and Flowers to girls to raise their heart meters.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm tryna get support for Ino; who has the flowers to give people. How in the hell am I supposed to give it to her?


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

Sometimes she appears at the training field with Chouji, I think you have to beat them and you get a heart. I got one for Hinata this way.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

wow, you beat their ass and then you get love



I guess that's all life works too


----------



## Shay (Oct 20, 2010)

Haha, yeah.

I mean it makes sense for Tenten, at least, because when you beat her up, she's like WOW, YOU'RE STRONG 

But Hinata?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

that's domestic abuse


----------



## Seishin (Oct 20, 2010)

Fucking Finally The game just out, I will get it tomorrow, Just wait you guys Just wait when I unlocking all characters and kick your all's asses in online MARK MY WORDS


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 20, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I'm tryna get support for Ino; who has the flowers to give people. How in the hell am I supposed to give it to her?


Talk to her while you've got the flowers, close the shop menu and you get to option to give her the flowers that the most likely just bought from her.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 20, 2010)

Seishin said:


> Fucking Finally The game just out, I will get it tomorrow, Just wait you guys Just wait when I unlocking all characters and kick your all's asses in online MARK MY WORDS



He clearly hasn't seen the harsh online community yet.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 20, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> He clearly hasn't seen the harsh online community yet.



lmao....its the same no matter what game has online..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone on 360 want to do some free matches>?
Send me an invite : HidanUchiha 187


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

I hate that I have slight OCD because I can only use supports that go together. So when I play Killer my assist will always be gaara naruto


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Talk to her while you've got the flowers, close the shop menu and you get to option to give her the flowers that the most likely just bought from her.



Thank you ~


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 20, 2010)

I play very good with Sasori now :ho


----------



## Vyse (Oct 20, 2010)

Hellion said:


> I hate that I have slight OCD because I can only use supports that go together. So when I play Killer my assist will always be gaara naruto



OCD?             .


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

wtf that Kakuzu boss fight  the man wasn't lying when he said Kakuzu was the most hax character lol.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just love beating the shit out of Hinata.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 20, 2010)

I will enjoy doing it to Shino


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 20, 2010)

I got to say Sai is pretty cool. i like his combos.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dude! If killer bee gets you in a corner with his light beam thing, you're fucked! 
I barely got away.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Sigh I only have Kakashi and Yamato's support modes unlocked for the Leaf Ninja/ Sand Siblings. I don't know where to look for all the rest! LOL OK back to Story Mode for a while tonight


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dude! If killer bee gets you in a corner with his light beam thing, you're fucked!
> I barely got away.



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dude! If killer bee gets you in a corner with his light beam thing, you're fucked!
> I barely got away.



SO TRUE!!! When I get destroyed these days by awakening modes, it's usually these giant forms that have trapped me in the corner! ARgh!! having 1.5 bars of life then is BARELYenough to withstand 4/6 tails volley spamming...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> OCD?             .



Obesessive compulsive disorder. it means I have to do something or it will like annoy me until I fix it. EX. team have to be teams that has a title 

Also going with the KB thing. I try to avoid going 8T because it is pretty haxxed but if you are deidara, or a puppeteer.....


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

KAKUZU. IS. A. BITCH.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 20, 2010)

I still find it hard to believe that people are actually having a really hard time with these bosses.
I passed them all with flying colors on the first try.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

*claps for you* 

Kakuzu took me two tries, tis all. i figured that i was just being too impatient & when i settled down, i got it.

these battles are typically easy as hell, so i agree with that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> KAKUZU. IS. A. BITCH.



I think I've only had to fight 1 Kakuzu this whole time.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Red Raptor I'll add you tonight when I'm on.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke! Yayy cool! Btw I love Hinata, Neji and Ino too! LOL But sorry I still have to love Tenten more. LOL she's just SO CUTE in this game. I seriously feel (obvious bias) that she's one of the characters in this game who have had the luck of having a very good voice actor... and he quotes are SO CUTE. LOL


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

I played as ma Tenten once

and I loved her


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Milkshakey: Why only once then??? Out of the 280 online matches ... I think I played with her at least 200 times. The rest was HINATA! LOL


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2010)

SSJ_Sage is my PSN if anyone wants to add me latter


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 20, 2010)

PSN: Neobardock7621
In case anyone wanna add.


----------



## thelog11 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've already beated the game like 3 hours ago and My eyes are falling out!0_0 But i can't stop playing this game is so awesome! LOL


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

thelog11 said:


> I've already beated the game like 3 hours ago and My eyes are falling out!0_0 But i can't stop playing this game is so awesome! LOL




Yeah I know right? This game is making me miss my gym sessions lately. Hahaha I just cannot wait to get home to my controller and turn on the game!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm trying to finish up story mode and gain all the characters before I go online, that's why I've only played with Tenten once


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm trying to unlock the support modes for the Leaf Ninja/ Sand Siblings. I wanna see how the attack modes for Hinata, Ino and Tenten look. Don't you just love the way Tenten spins as Support 2 during team ougis? LOL OK I really love the game too much can't stop rambling about it. My brother who came over last night to play was going Wow WOw WOW! all the time when he was playing it. LOL


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

I wanna do a Team Ougi  I've never done it.

Tell me hoooow


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

When you are in storm mode 2 and your life bar area is surrounded by flames (watch your chakra gauge - it should be filled to the max once you reach Storm Mode 2), you can do your team ougi. Triangle Triangle Triangle then Circle. The three characters will have their bodies covered in RED chakra and rush towards the opponent. Timing is very important though. You need to catch your opponent while he is moving around and not blocking or in the middle of doign a move


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

If people aren't sure of the moves you can always check the moves list in the pause menu.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't have the game yet, but my XBL is Denzel07, if you want to add me.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 20, 2010)

Hidan is so strong, he's really fast and his grab has a long range. His jutsu is also very good.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

hey, for Deidara's big bird thing

where the hell do you hit that?


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> hey, for Deidara's big bird thing
> 
> where the hell do you hit that?



Underneath, I was fighting one last night, I was playing as Minato and I teleported underneath it and Deidara couldn't do a thing.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

Ooooooh. I thought it would sit on my ass that way. Thanks ~ :33


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just fight him like you normally would.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 20, 2010)

Another one of my PSN friends has the full game.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

Chapter 5: Brothers


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 20, 2010)

Minato, Itachi, Gaara, & Sasuke(might) go be my main characters.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> hey, for Deidara's big bird thing
> 
> where the hell do you hit that?



Make sure your Support Drive is present for you to use. That means you need to manage your Support usage properly. don't anyhow team ougi him yet, keep your Support Drive. BOTH supports should be balanced because Chakra Shurikens are really needed to fight the big bird as you dodge and run. After the effect wears off and you still have your Support Gauge left, you can store your chakra then pull off a team ougi. If not just kill him the normal way.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 20, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE this game. Online is fun when you play with trusted people on friends list other then that rank matches are always

LAGGY! i have 2 losses cause of lag and spammers.

I don't like the community for this game but as for story goes i just finished the Itachi boss battle and Its my second day playing the game.

Very fun 10/10


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

^But when you win against a spammer or Sage Naruto it feels sooooo good


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 20, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^But when you win against a spammer or Sage Naruto it feels sooooo good



I dont even have those characters yet lol latest characters i unlocked was itachi and tobi lol


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> When you are in storm mode 2 and your life bar area is surrounded by flames (watch your chakra gauge - it should be filled to the max once you reach Storm Mode 2), you can do your team ougi. Triangle Triangle Triangle then Circle. The three characters will have their bodies covered in RED chakra and rush towards the opponent. Timing is very important though. You need to catch your opponent while he is moving around and not blocking or in the middle of doign a move



Do you have to have two seperate characters for Team Ougi? 

I still haven't gotten it yet


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

Just because you haven't unlocked them doesn't mean people won't spam Sage Naruto against you 

New thing I encountered last night was the opponent waiting till the last moments to pick Sage Naruto so you had no chance to build your strategy against him


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Shakey for our characters like Tenten/ Hinata, having two supports is crucial. The Chakra Shurikens come out fast and furious and hit the big bird really on target. Sasuke's support is very important cuz with his super fast shurikens, sometimes we can actually prevent Deidara from transforming. 

If you choose one character for a team ougi, your main will do the first hit, and your support do the air combo, before your main does his/her ougi.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2010)

I would love to play as the other Hokage's, especially Sandaime....but sadly I don't think it will happen.


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't see any new characters coming to be honest, if anything I want them to balance Sage Naruto and a couple others for the online portion but I doubt they will even do that.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 20, 2010)

just won my first ranked battled against a ninja veteran and he was using pain and i used Itachi and we both had like Half a inch of health left and i pulled it off somehow and won.


Fuck yea


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

This reminds me of someone who sent me a funny message the other night. I was Battle-Hardened Ninja, he was Jonin or something. He was the one who added me for a match... when I won his... wait for it...

Sage Naruto/ Six Tails

yeah what's new right? He was spamming me with RB all the time and his ougi, then when he reached Six tails he was just trying to chakra volley me all the way

Anyway, he sent me a message that said something like 'So you feel good for bullying a Jonin? You think your Tenten is better than my Naruto?' 

I was like OMG!!!! WTF????? LOL SO many weirdos online!!!!!


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 20, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> This reminds me of someone who sent me a funny message the other night. I was Battle-Hardened Ninja, he was Jonin or something. He was the one who added me for a match... when I won his... wait for it...
> 
> Sage Naruto/ Six Tails
> 
> ...



lol i didnt send him messages like that but the dudes Win/lose ratio was 40-20 with like 8,000 somethin BattlePoints lol he was an awesome opponent though.


BY THE WAY
am i the only one experiancing alot of lag online?


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 20, 2010)

Corran said:


> I don't see any new characters coming to be honest, if anything I want them to balance Sage Naruto and a couple others for the online portion but I doubt they will even do that.



I don't think CC2 will do anything on UNS2 post-game release. They're already working on Asura's Wrath for next year.

As for the Hokages I would to have them, but something tellls me CC2 might add some pre-timeskip UNS3. Even then that's only if they add a small number of characters that come after Pain's arc, and make revisions to the existing characters' movesets.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

There was once when the lag got so bad that we were auto-disconnected. Another time I had to wait for seconds before my next move and it was quite jarring. Though the other guy won due, he did message me and say it wasnt a fair win. Later in the night we played again but the lag wasn't there anymore. So i dunno how to explain the lagging. LOL

But most of the time I don't face lag. According to a Deidara player, I won the match because I had better lag than him... dunno what he meant because I didn't feel much lag time at all...


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

I still haven't gotten any angry msgs  Maybe because I haven't played enough ranking matches, only about 25 or so.
I've been tempted to msg sage naruto users a few times though because all they do is spam Rasengans *supports too* and spam KN6 chakra gun.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

I only reply friendly messages... have got quite a number as well, plus many requests to add as Friends and go to Player Matches to continue our battle. Quite fun and nice to play with so many others from Europe...Singapore is so small. LOL


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 20, 2010)

i've played 3 ranked matches all laggy sort of

same with player matches sort of.

But if i do private with a friend its never laggy.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

yays, my first team ougi  with the sand sibs.

Thanks Red :]


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome! Don't you just love team ougis? LOL Choose Tenten or Hinata as Support 2. They look cool doing their air combos from a different angle


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I only reply friendly messages... have got quite a number as well, plus many requests to add as Friends and go to Player Matches to continue our battle. Quite fun and nice to play with so many others from Europe...Singapore is so small. LOL



Well so far I don't think I've played anyone else from Australia judging by lag 
But I'm in Perth so maybe if I play you lag won't be so bad.

How many ranked matches have you played so far anyway? It seems like you have played a lot.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 20, 2010)

Corran said:


> Well so far I don't think I've played anyone else from Australia judging by lag
> But I'm in Perth so maybe if I play you lag won't be so bad.
> 
> How many ranked matches have you played so far anyway? It seems like you have played a lot.



About 280. Won 205 lost 75 (half of that to Sage Narutos and his chakra volleys. LOL). I think I ranked 178 last night on Global Ranking but many others would have caught up and overtaken by now. I see a lot more variety these two nights, although I didn't manage to play as many hours as I did last weekend.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 21, 2010)

I have played 5 matches. Won 4, lost 1.

First 3 I won as Gaara, and the 4th was Kakuzu.

The loss was with Kakuzu against a Guy user who pulled off 2 or 3 dynamic entries and had some good team support going on.


----------



## Herobrine (Oct 21, 2010)

Man, there really is no point in meleeing in this game as the one who starts a melee combo always get KNJ'd then the guy grab/jutsu/ougi you. The only time I can melee safely is when I got my supports or my opponent has no chakras.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 21, 2010)

How does everyone deal with awakenings? It's like the first person to get to it wins.


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

Herobrine said:


> Man, there really is no point in meleeing in this game as the one who starts a melee combo always get KNJ'd then the guy grab/jutsu/ougi you. The only time I can melee safely is when I got my supports or my opponent has no chakras.


Don't button mash your melee otherwise you will get stuck in your animations and they can easily get you after they get behind you. That way you can try and counter or dash out of the way. 
I go in to nearly every melee with at least one support ready as backup in case they get behind me. Or I try to grab them before they grab me.
But I agree, melee seems so risky sometimes considering the payoff. I suck at KNJ's though with the lag 


Nakiro said:


> How does everyone deal with awakenings? it's like the first person to get to it wins...



I usually run and dodge....
But supports are you biggest friend when the other awakens since they can knock them down. I try and dodge, support and use jutsu to knock them down so their timer runs down and I can ougi/team ougi them just after they power down.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 21, 2010)

The Jiraiya/Pain fight is incredible, especially the ending.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> How does everyone deal with awakenings? It's like the first person to get to it wins.


\

Not true. Usually I time my Awakening only after the other guy's Awakening has won off. I have to keep dodging and running and keeping my support Drive as much as possible to fight against the fella. After it wears off, I will look at the situation and decide if I want to Awaken to ensure I don't get an ougi/ team ougi


I only have to Awaken before the guy when he has managed to take a lot of my life first (usually the Sage Narutos or Kirin Sasukes) then i will have to overwhelm him with my weapons and then try to pull off a team ougi after my Awakening wears off.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 21, 2010)

In Jiraiya vs Pain, do I have to Giant Rasengan all 3 at once, or just keep fighting for a few minutes?


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 21, 2010)

Tobi's intresting.

His movement and attack patterns seem to be throwing people off online, atleast for me. The fact that he goes underground alot for his specials helps confuse people.

I think I'll be maining him.


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

^Tobi is a lot of fun, his ougi is the funniest next to Karin's ougi used on Sasuke 



Uchiha Kyle said:


> In Jiraiya vs Pain, do I have to Giant Rasengan all 3 at once, or just keep fighting for a few minutes?



You have to get all 3 down at the same time and then an attack prompt comes up.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 21, 2010)

All right. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 21, 2010)

I just had one epic ranked match. 

I was the J-Man against a Naruto. At the beginning of the match he uses assist Chiyo's and traps me in her puppets and then Rasenshurikens me to the cry of "Yeah, take that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" 

The match ended with him in 4-Tails mode with me side stepping and throwing a bunch of kunai in his face to prevent chakra bullet spam. To say I had a sliver of health left would be generous. All he could say was "Damn..." 

Sweet justice.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey NF people! I've got this game too. Add me on PSN: AnkiRendan! I'm a Lars main. I've talked to Red Raptor on GameFAQS before as SSBM Pichu. Unfortunately, I don't enjoy Tenten's play style in this game but she's always one of my supports! <3


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 21, 2010)

question. what exactly do you have to do in a match to get a team ougi? *ps3*


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> When you are in storm mode 2 and your life bar area is surrounded by flames (watch your chakra gauge - it should be filled to the max once you reach Storm Mode 2), you can do your team ougi. Triangle Triangle Triangle then Circle. The three characters will have their bodies covered in RED chakra and rush towards the opponent. Timing is very important though. You need to catch your opponent while he is moving around and not blocking or in the middle of doign a move



Here you go.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

Anki sorry you don't enjoy her as much in thud game but glad to hear u r still using Tenten as a support


----------



## Firaea (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Here you go.



Would like to try battling you some time when I'm free. 
Not much of a skilled player myself, but I think it'll be fun.


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought you were alright Wormo, better than some of the Ranked matches I've had anyway


----------



## DarkPhoenix707 (Oct 21, 2010)

Going to be receiving my copy this Friday morning (late I know!). If any Xbox360 players up for some games in the near future (people who play clean, play to win), feel free to add me. My gamer tag is Lord Lando.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 21, 2010)

Corran said:


> I thought you were alright Wormo, better than some of the Ranked matches I've had anyway



Gee thanks, 

Haven't been having much luck online though. I use Jiraiya almost all the time, and he isn't quite lethal enough to overcome the spammers + the very skilled players. 

Though I honestly enjoy losing to skilled players. Losing to spammers just piss me off.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 21, 2010)

Got UNS2 yesterday. Pretty much beat it already; I've unlocked all the characters up to Killer Bee, Minato, and Lars, but for some reason I still don't have the trophy for unlocking ALL the characters... Can't figure out who's left.

So, a few comments on the game...


1. What the fucking fuck is with these fail graphics? The main appeal of the first UNS game was its aesthetic value, but they went and snipped its CG nuts off for absolutely no logical reason. Now it looks like an older-console game or some kinda throwback to the Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX series for the fucking Gamecube... I had heard rumors that this was done to make the game compatible with the Shitbox360, but couldn't they have at least made the different console versions of the game distinct? 

2. OUGIS ARE SHORT AS FUCK. God damn. Cinematic ougis were another element of the previous game that made it worth buying. Now they're cut down to practically throw-length moves. Supposedly this was done to make online play go more smoothly, but I don't like it.

3. Can't start in Awakening modes. Well, fuck. There goes another major appeal factor from the first game.

4. No customizeable Ninjutsu. I can see this getting real boring, real fast.

5. The English voice acting is terrible in some instances. I mean, for a while there, it looked like the English dub had cleaned up its act, but characters like Deidara and Sakura...who in particular scenes are supposed to be screaming their throats raw...sound more like they are whining because they don't get to eat dessert until after dinner. I mean come on, it's not even close, and you can tell by looking at how expressive the characters are when these subdued murmers are dubbed over them. It's a damn shame; Roger Smith made a great Chris Redfield, not so much a great Deidara. 

6. Killer Bee's rapping in English is just...  Though I suppose that's the point, so I can let it slide. Still, damn.

7. Uchiha Bros. cutscene skips a lot of important elements of their canon fight. They also changed the ending so that Orochimaru basically makes Itachi look like a punk and is only beaten because Itachi catches him off-guard. Meanwhile, the Jiraiya vs. Pain and Naruto vs. Pain boss battles get jacked up on mega-steroids and are way cooler than they ever were in the manga or anime. Jiraiya was actually...GAR...in his boss fight... Needless to say, I raged.

8. Extremely limited number of combos. Absolutely no combo-mixing, thus no variety. Thus a tendency to get really old, really fast, no matter which character you use.



Short version: Pretty much all of the qualities that made the first UNS game awesome have been stripped away, leaving an inferior, mediocre, generic Naruto fighter in its place.

Honestly, I don't think I'll get ANY replay value out of this game, aside from battling in the online mode. What a shame. I was anxious for this game to come out, too.



EDIT: When I feel like I've gotten good enough at it to hold my own, I'll put my PSN ID in my sig and take on all comers. For now, though, I'm still practicing.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> Snip



Okay, going back to the game.

1 ) What's wrong with the graphics ? It's even better than NUNS1. Backgrounds in story mode are gorgeous !
2 ) Yeah, lol. online Spamming 30 secs ougi is boring.
3 ) Who cares ? Awakenings are broken.
4 ) You can use multiple ninjustu in battle, some can charge ninjustu, some can do them in mid air and don't forget the tilt stick + punch button
5 ) Dub is fail, we know it.
6 ) See 5 )
7 ) So Jiraiya is GAR and you rage ? 
8 ) Actually no. With supports you get 3 times more combos and variety.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> Got UNS2 yesterday. Pretty much beat it already; I've unlocked all the characters up to Killer Bee, Minato, and Lars, but for some reason I still don't have the trophy for unlocking ALL the characters... Can't figure out who's left.


Hokage Naruto. It's an alternate outfit for Sage Naruto.



Nikushimi said:


> 1. What the fucking fuck is with these fail graphics? The main appeal of the first UNS game was its aesthetic value, but they went and snipped its CG nuts off for absolutely no logical reason. Now it looks like an older-console game or some kinda throwback to the Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX series for the fucking Gamecube... I had heard rumors that this was done to make the game compatible with the Shitbox360, but couldn't they have at least made the different console versions of the game distinct?


I personally love the graphics. It's an impressive style that mimics the look of the anime, especially in cut scenes.



Nikushimi said:


> 5. The English voice acting is terrible in some instances. I mean, for a while there, it looked like the English dub had cleaned up its act, but characters like Deidara and Sakura...who in particular scenes are supposed to be screaming their throats raw...sound more like they are whining because they don't get to eat dessert until after dinner. I mean come on, it's not even close, and you can tell by looking at how expressive the characters are when these subdued murmers are dubbed over them. It's a damn shame; Roger Smith made a great Chris Redfield, not so much a great Deidara.
> 
> 6. Killer Bee's rapping in English is just...  Though I suppose that's the point, so I can let it slide. Still, damn.


You are aware you can switch to the Japanese voices right? I did that the moment I started the game.



Nikushimi said:


> Meanwhile, the Jiraiya vs. Pain and Naruto vs. Pain boss battles get jacked up on mega-steroids and are way cooler than they ever were in the manga or anime. Jiraiya was actually...GAR...in his boss fight... Needless to say, I raged.


But those were pretty badass fights in the manga. Heck in my opinion Naruto's fight with Pain was his crowning moment of awesome.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 21, 2010)

1. I actually think the graphics are nicer now.
2. Short Ougis, yea, but they work pretty well, even for me who at first was displeased with shortened Ougis.
3. No playable awakenings pique me even now, I admit. But the way they are, no one can defeat them if playable from the start.


You hatin' on Jiraiya?  
He has always been GAR. 

If anything, I'm complaining that his free battle version is nowhere near as GAR as he ought to have been.


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

Just a reminder, if you add me you need to put your forum name in the request otherwise I have no idea who you are.

Also, gee someone just had a bitchfest, I disagree will nearly every single point.


----------



## Puupaa (Oct 21, 2010)

Just uploaded all  boss battle scenes in HD:


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

3 ranked battles, 2 sasukes and a sage naruto. The sage naruto waited till the last second to choose his character. They must know they are cheap yet still uses it 

edit: Just beat a Taka Sasuke with Karin!  Take that bitch 
edit2: Beat another Taka Sasuke with Karin  I would love to know how humiliated they feel


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Dub is horrible. I'm going with Subs all the way.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Would like to try battling you some time when I'm free.
> Not much of a skilled player myself, but I think it'll be fun.



Oh please Wormo we are all learning the game here! No worries man just here to have fun fun fun  today I met the first tsunade and ino and lost to them both!! Very close fight with tsunade but lost to her awakening mode. Ino just kept throwing her jutsu flowers I swear she did nothing else lol. 

Something funny happened. I don't know why I got disconnected after a particular round and suddenly I have 1 disconnection frequency!!! So crappy!

Just a bad day today in all aspects. Shouldn't have played when one isn't well lol


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

^You did pretty well against me


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

Corran yeah it was fun but after that game I couldn't re match cuz my head was hurting so bad.so I let my bro take over in ranked match cuz he wanted to try


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2010)

I had quite a lot of fun with deathgun here. The opening match with Rock Lee Vs Hinata was just epic !

And that battle I had to run for my life in front of Hachibi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Having matches already?


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2010)

Reviews for this game have been excellent. well the 2 I read/watched. I have been hyped about it since announcement. Went to go pick it up and Wal-Mart didnt have it


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Reviews for this game have been excellent. well the 2 I read/watched. I have been hyped about it since announcement. Went to go pick it up and Wal-Mart didnt have it



Wal-mart is not reliable I go to either Target or Gamestop.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I suck at online. I only ever won once when I was Sage Naruto against regular Naruto.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Oh please Wormo we are all learning the game here! No worries man just here to have fun fun fun  today I met the first tsunade and ino and lost to them both!! Very close fight with tsunade but lost to her awakening mode. Ino just kept throwing her jutsu flowers I swear she did nothing else lol.
> 
> Something funny happened. I don't know why I got disconnected after a particular round and suddenly I have 1 disconnection frequency!!! So crappy!
> 
> Just a bad day today in all aspects. Shouldn't have played when one isn't well lol



Haha yeah. You oughta rest, I got a headache few days back too. Might be the darn weather.

Anyway, I'll add you on PSN later.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh yes the haze is back. See ya when I see ya


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> 1. What the fucking fuck is with these fail graphics? The main appeal of the first UNS game was its aesthetic value, but they went and snipped its CG nuts off for absolutely no logical reason. Now it looks like an older-console game or some kinda throwback to the Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX series for the fucking Gamecube...



Are you on drugs?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

The graphics are awsome.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2010)

> What the fucking fuck is with these fail graphics? I had heard rumors that this was done to make the game compatible with the Shitbox360, but couldn't they have at least made the different console versions of the game distinct?



Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 21, 2010)

any news about upcoming DLC? Or no DLC at all?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think they said there was going to be no DLC.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2010)

nick65 said:


> any news about upcoming DLC? Or no DLC at all?


If they release any DLC we're not likely to get it for at least a month or two and even then it'd most likely just be a new costume or two.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone know what this means? 

"paye ta connection de merde"

I've no idea what language that is. I defeated some Raikage-ranked dude online and he sent me this. Does it mean... bad connection?

Won't be fair to say defeated actually. He only lost due to time limit, or he'd probably have won.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 21, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Does anyone know what this means?
> 
> "paye ta connection de merde"
> 
> ...



It means 'pay your crappy connection'.

I'm surprised google translate recognized 'crappy'.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol, "Pay your crappy Internet"


----------



## Firaea (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh. 

Well, I've gotta admit, I wouldn't have won.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think the dub is all that bad. In fact I am quite pleased with some of the choices they made. (coming from a japanese watcher, I don't want to wait for the english)

Some were odd at first (Suigetsu, Karin, Yamato, Sai, etc) but I have gotten used to their voices. If only they had taken the time to edit the mouths to match  the language. I heard the Japanese isn't much better.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 21, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> Are you on drugs?



I suggest you actually play the first game before you put your foot in your mouth like this. The graphics were FAR superior then, no ifs, ands, or buts.



Yagami1211 said:


> Okay, going back to the game.
> 
> 1 ) What's wrong with the graphics ? It's even better than NUNS1. Backgrounds in story mode are gorgeous !



Please tell me you're joking. Either that, or you just haven't played the first game in a while. 



> 2 ) Yeah, lol. online Spamming 30 secs ougi is boring.



I'm willing to bet my left nut they get spammed anyway, though.



> 3 ) Who cares ? Awakenings are broken.



So what? If you don't want to use an Awakening mode, don't use it. But eliminating the option completely? That wasn't needed. I can see MAYBE doing it for the online mode just to prevent cheap assholes from abusing access to them, but offline is another matter...



> 4 ) You can use multiple ninjustu in battle, some can charge ninjustu, some can do them in mid air and don't forget the tilt stick + punch button



Most of the charged Ninjutsu are just stronger versions of the same Jutsu...



> 7 ) So Jiraiya is GAR and you rage ?



Anime/Manga Jiraiya: Problem drinker and chronic serial masturbator.
UNS2 Jiraiya: GIGA RASENGAN BREAKERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!





> 8 ) Actually no. With supports you get 3 times more combos and variety.



I hope to God you're referring to the support character interaction, which I haven't really gotten the hang of yet.



Gaiash said:


> Hokage Naruto. It's an alternate outfit for Sage Naruto.



Oh, of course. What would a Naruto game be without yet ANOTHER bonus-costume version of Naruto? Because there's no one else who might've deserved to be in the game instead...



> I personally love the graphics. It's an impressive style that mimics the look of the anime, especially in cut scenes.



The first one was better. This is not personal criticism, this is objective fact; they dumbed-down the graphics, and the reason I heard for it was so that they could make the game compatible with the 360.



> You are aware you can switch to the Japanese voices right? I did that the moment I started the game.



I just expect the dub to you know...do an adequate job. I suppose that's asking a bit much... 



> But those were pretty badass fights in the manga. Heck in my opinion Naruto's fight with Pain was his crowning moment of awesome.



Please don't get me started on the Pain Arc... We'll just agree to disagree. 



Wormodragon said:


> 1. I actually think the graphics are nicer now.



They aren't. They were dumbed-down from the previous game, and it's pretty obvious if you compare them both side-by-side.



> 2. Short Ougis, yea, but they work pretty well, even for me who at first was displeased with shortened Ougis.



All I'm saying is, the main selling point of the first game was cinematic appeal. They've reduced that to something vastly inferior to the previous installment, essentially making it...visually almost Accel-quality, without the gameplay/replay value to compensate.



> 3. No playable awakenings pique me even now, I admit. But the way they are, no one can defeat them if playable from the start.



Then agree not to use them/don't play as them in online mode, or even BANNING them in online mode is understandable. But offline, there's no excuse. If you're going to completely ROFLstomp a CP anyway, who cares how/how bad you do it? 



> You hatin' on Jiraiya?
> He has always been GAR.
> 
> If anything, I'm complaining that his free battle version is nowhere near as GAR as he ought to have been.



Don't get me started. Like I said to the other guy, we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 21, 2010)

thnx for the info via inbox yagami n the d other guy. For now I m sure majority of you guys can see theres not really much change from NUNS1. I m guessing that my choice to wait for the title is better because other than the characters different movelist, this game has not much replay value as well as Kawarimi not being a proper means for a very good fighter. Hence lots of issues with online play. I guess you cant do much about that, I m not really an online person. So I tend to get games that have a lot of replay value and that doesnt really need online as a means for replayability. 
 Anyways heres to waiting, and I really could use custom music for this game because there are some epic tracks for the anime and its movies that are freaking badass.


----------



## VoltKruger (Oct 21, 2010)

I just picked it up last night for my Xbox 360, and I have to say...Lars rocks.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Lars will be awsome.


----------



## Shay (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know what bizarro world version of the game Nikushimi picked up, because this game is freaking awesome. The graphics are incredible, and the game is crazy fun. Haters gonna hate.

I'm loving some of the ninja info cards I'm seeing online. I picked Crying Sakura with my title as SAD. 

EDIT :: I also like the dubbing, especially Shikamaru.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Does anyone know what this means?
> 
> "paye ta connection de merde"
> 
> ...



This is french. It most likely means "Your crappy connection is crappy".


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2010)

rasengan barrage, throw, rasengan barrage, throw, rasengan barrage, throw, rasengan barrage, throw, I go Hachibi I win and I am the cheater


----------



## Shay (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anybody know if TOBI has any unique team name combinations other then "AKATSUKI" and "JUNIOR AND SENIOR"?



> rasengan barrage, throw, rasengan barrage, throw, rasengan barrage, throw, rasengan barrage, throw, Hachibi I win



Every Sage Naruto I've fought so far tries this, chakra dashing in, but the problem is that Ino's EXPLODING FLOWERS can intercept chakra dashers. 

I've never actually seen any Sage Narutos try to awaken yet.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think the team names change the team oguis and if they do, I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Shay (Oct 21, 2010)

I know for sure that they do not change the Team Ougi's (Ino-Shika-Cho is almost identical to Ino-Shika-Guy), but I'm just curious because I like seeing what teams they indirectly "encourage" by naming them.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 21, 2010)

I actually agree with nikushimi... In almost all of his quotes. But you guys that have this game on a scale of 1-10 what do you think of the replay value for this game, once you beat the story mode, and to me the story mode is too bland, just shitty side quests as usual, and while I havent played the game I ve see enough on youtube to arrive at this. But I guess if people are content with it, then no problem. I m really hoping that the devs dont repeat this shit in the next game. I wont even bother with this title. to me sequels need to conquer their originals by alot. They can start by creating a better combo system that doesnt have to reach 11 hits, and more aerial battles and this fucking use of only few jutsu or one per match has got to go. Not interested in the duration of the ultimates.  Just my personal Opinion , I have no intention of offending whoever enjoys this game so.

And To Yagami, I heard the Ost for this game, I can show you tracks that are superior to this games music from both the anime and anime movies. You will be astounded..


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2010)

Shay said:


> Does anybody know if TOBI has any unique team name combinations other then "AKATSUKI" and "JUNIOR AND SENIOR"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the uchihas the is like a title "The truth" or something like that

I have seen a few that do awaken. Then you just get inside of them and stop them from chakra blasting all day


----------



## Agitation (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone else stuck on the 10 trials? Cus I swear Chiyo is doing my fucking head in. 

Those puppets combos are just unreal, go on forever, get you at all angles and shiz. Wow fuck her.

Gonna try spamming Mangekyou Sharingan now.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2010)

I beat chiyo with Tenten


----------



## Agitation (Oct 21, 2010)

Just beat her 

thanks kakashi mangekyou spam.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2010)

slickcat said:


> I actually agree with nikushimi... In almost all of his quotes. But you guys that have this game on a scale of 1-10 what do you think of the replay value for this game, once you beat the story mode, and to me the story mode is too bland, just shitty side quests as usual, and while I havent played the game I ve see enough on youtube to arrive at this. But I guess if people are content with it, then no problem. I m really hoping that the devs dont repeat this shit in the next game. I wont even bother with this title. to me sequels need to conquer their originals by alot. They can start by creating a better combo system that doesnt have to reach 11 hits, and more aerial battles and this fucking use of only few jutsu or one per match has got to go. Not interested in the duration of the ultimates.  Just my personal Opinion , I have no intention of offending whoever enjoys this game so.
> 
> And To Yagami, I heard the Ost for this game, I can show you tracks that are superior to this games music from both the anime and anime movies. You will be astounded..



Be my guest, I have all the shippuden OST and movies in DVD.



Shay said:


> I know for sure that they do not change the Team Ougi's (Ino-Shika-Cho is almost identical to Ino-Shika-Guy), but I'm just curious because I like seeing what teams they indirectly "encourage" by naming them.



Teams gets boosts in stats and you can call supports more often.



NeoKurama said:


> Lars will be awsome.



And he even haves Grimmjow's voice


----------



## destinator (Oct 21, 2010)

Trolling deluxe, lol .


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> I suggest you actually play the first game before you put your foot in your mouth like this. The graphics were FAR superior then, no ifs, ands, or buts.



Just played Naruto UNS1...2 has far superior graphics. I mean it's not even a opiion it's a fact 2 has better graphics. 2 is by far the best looking naruto game.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright so the game is installing as we speak. My PSN is Aeon0783 if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## destinator (Oct 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Just played Naruto UNS1...2 has far superior graphics. I mean it's not even a opiion it's a fact 2 has better graphics. 2 is by far the best looking naruto game.



No way, NUNS2 clearly looks like Atari graphics ... this is not an opinion but a fact!!!


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2010)

Playing this game right now on campus using a projector



MUST NOT FAP . Incredible game


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

This game will have more to offer than previous ultimate ninja games in the series.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah this game is great, it does justice to Naruto. Cyber Connect 2 did an incredible job !


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 21, 2010)

Yup they did, few things I don't exactlyl like about the game, but overall I'm very pleased.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Yup they did, few things I don't exactlyl like about the game, but overall I'm very pleased.



I know i will be very pleased when I get it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright, so where my Ninja Storm 3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Alright, so where my Ninja Storm 3.



Lol This game has had an impact think you can handle 3 already?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm just curious how they are going to tackle Storm 3... the scope of the manga has become exponentially larger. 
So many new characters... I'm exited just thinking about it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd like to see how they do Kabuto's Akatsuki thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2010)

destinator said:


> No way, NUNS2 clearly looks like Atari graphics ... this is not an opinion but a fact!!!



True.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> I suggest you actually play the first game before you put your foot in your mouth like this. The graphics were FAR superior then, no ifs, ands, or buts.



I _have_ played the first game, you must be blind.



crazymtf said:


> Just played Naruto UNS1...2 has far superior graphics. I mean it's not even a opiion it's a fact 2 has better graphics. 2 is by far the best looking naruto game.



Exactly.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fucking itachi. 
I lost because he just got me in a corner when he awakened.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 21, 2010)

Played online for the first time last night and did alot better than I thought I would. Sasori is my main and I've been shutting down most SM Naruto/KN6 spammers I'll happen to come across.

I'm not gonna lie though , Sasori's awakening can be kinda hax but its beatable. He's really fun to play as without it tho

Also susano'o can lick my ass , lost so many matches because of that shit.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 21, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Fucking itachi.
> I lost because he just got me in a corner when he awakened.


Just had my first ranked match.. it was really laggy. 
Taka Sasuke caught me in his ougi. I'll never forgive myself.

Good news is that Suigetsu kicked Sasuke's butt regardless. I guess I should get used to beating down Sasuke, Naruto and Itachi... from the sounds of it. 

Edit: I've yet to try any puppet controlling characters... I've had bad experiences in NUNS with Kankurou.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2010)

once I see that SN is getting ready to awwaken I just wait for him to RB the I hit him with my Ougi as a reversal. No life no KN6 .

Also Dynamic enty is so dumb how fast it comes out. runn away DE


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Guess I know what to expect when I play online.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 21, 2010)

Hellion said:


> once I see that SN is getting ready to awwaken I just wait for him to RB the I hit him with my Ougi as a reversal. No life no KN6 .
> 
> Also Dynamic enty is so dumb how fast it comes out. runn away DE



 Keep your guard up, when he fails it you can grab or have Pein do Shinra Tensei if you have him. I fought a SM Naruto yesterday all he did was get near me and use his cheap grab over and over. Oh yea fuck Susanoo.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah I hate that I have to stop moving so block, especially when I know that I am nowhere near getign hit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 21, 2010)

I plan to stay away from the overused and abused characters online, so going to do some quick research.
*
For the people who are playing online currently who are the top 3 characters you see the most and who are the 3 you hardly ever see?*


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

This installment has different ways to play.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2010)

Sage Naruto/Taka Sauce/Minato.  People seem to play as the Characters that have high win percentages over the Characters that they like.

I am trying to pick u0p hidan but his moves leave him way too open.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 21, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Sage Naruto/Taka Sauce/Minato
> 
> I am trying to pick u0p hidan but his moves leave him way too open



Thanks Hellion, I'm guessing the 3 characters you hardly see would be like, Chouji, Karin and Sakura?


----------



## Criminal (Oct 21, 2010)

Tobi goes Madara when he awakens!!!!!!!!!! Im very excited about this! His sharingan glows and his voice changes. He seemed to have new combos as well. I just might start using Tobi

This latest discovery of mine is just more proof that NUNS2 is in fact the greatest game ever. EVER!


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Thanks Hellion, I'm guessing the 3 characters you hardly see would be like, Chouji, Karin and Sakura?



Yeah. I have 100 total matches and i kid you not, I have only seen 1 Ino and I shikamaru. The rest are those 3 that I mention 
+ Pain/Sasori/KB/Deidara and that's it really


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh wow guess I gotta pick a new set of characters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2010)

Someone should do a flowchart for Sage Naruto here


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Someone should do a flowchart for Sage Naruto here



That's a good idea.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 21, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Yeah. I have 100 total matches and i kid you not, I have only seen 1 Ino and I shikamaru. The rest are those 3 that I mention
> + Pain/Sasori/KB/Deidara and that's it really



Ah I see. As long as you have PSN you won't have to worry about seeing the same damn characters everyone else uses when we play each other. 



Yagami1211 said:


> Someone should do a flowchart for Sage Naruto here





I love this idea, someone do it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I see. As long as you have PSN you won't have to worry about seeing the same damn characters everyone else uses when we play each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know most players have it for the 360 cause it's a first on the console.
The overly used characters will spread to the PS3 eventually.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 21, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Sage Naruto/Taka Sauce/Minato.  People seem to play as the Characters that have high win percentages over the Characters that they like.



Why do people assume everyone picks those characters because of their strength? Would you be surprised to hear that Naruto/Sasuke are the favourite chars of 80% of the manga fanbase?

I mained Naruto both in Accel 2 and NUNS 1, now suddenly when I pick him I'm only doing it to win. Plus, you guys should welcome noob spammers, they're easy to beat.


----------



## Shay (Oct 21, 2010)

I always pick Ino-Shika-Chou for ranked.However I constantly see Sasoris, Itachis, and surprisingly a surplus of Konans with Pain/Tobi support.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2010)

hmm


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Good combination.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 21, 2010)

Criminal said:


> Tobi goes Madara when he awakens!!!!!!!!!! Im very excited about this! His sharingan glows and his voice changes. He seemed to have new combos as well. I just might start using Tobi
> 
> This latest discovery of mine is just more proof that NUNS2 is in fact the greatest game ever. EVER!



IMO, Tobi isn't really that good.


----------



## valerian (Oct 21, 2010)

Tobi


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Do he have any physcial attacks in the game?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tobi is good IMO.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 21, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Do he have any physcial attacks in the game?



Sure he does.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Sure he does.



Like?. Names? and such.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2010)

No one noticed, I'm disappoint  !


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh wow he was bitch slapping him .


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 21, 2010)

Serious Tobi is a badass.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 21, 2010)

Didn't see my name on the list. So I'll give it again. I may be online tonight, but I might have something else to do. I should be able to play tomorrow though definitely.

*PSN: Masurao_X*


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 21, 2010)

Gray said:


> Serious Tobi is a badass.



True but once he gets goofy again, he sucks.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I see. As long as you have PSN you won't have to worry about seeing the same damn characters everyone else uses when we play each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah mine PSN is: rkrippler

but I will warn you that _I_ do really mani Pain/Minato/KB lol. But I am trying to use Konan and Hidan


----------



## valerian (Oct 21, 2010)

Goofy Tobi is awesome


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 21, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> hmm



Sm Naruto is the new ken.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 21, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Yeah mine PSN is: rkrippler
> 
> but I will warn you that _I_ do really mani Pain/Minato/KB lol. But I am trying to use Konan and Hidan



Oh yeah, I already have you on my list. PSN is Onmitsukido.

Haha that's fine, I'm not even sure who I'll be using online yet. Though I'll more than likely be staying away from the typical overused characters.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 21, 2010)

Ya he is ! So much similarities just look at Hadoken = Rasengan 
and both are siblings online, Plus they both have yellow hair


----------



## Shay (Oct 21, 2010)

I think Ken's hair is dyed blonde though, because his eyebrows are black =O


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 21, 2010)

Should be getting my copy sometime next week. 

Save me some matches Nin.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 21, 2010)

I have to say SM Naruto doesn't give me trouble, nor does Itachi. It's Minato who's my bane. I never know whether to block for Rasengan or KNJ out of his damn ranged grapple. I've found that Pain is the best counter.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone found a way how to beat Itachi's awakening?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2010)

The Shinra Tensei that comes in the middle of his combo has helpeed me out alot of situations


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> So what? If you don't want to use an Awakening mode, don't use it. But eliminating the option completely? That wasn't needed. I can see MAYBE doing it for the online mode just to prevent cheap assholes from abusing access to them, but offline is another matter...


Deidara's awakened mode would seem out of place if it was playable as a seperate character.



Nikushimi said:


> Anime/Manga Jiraiya: Problem drinker and chronic serial masturbator.
> UNS2 Jiraiya: GIGA RASENGAN BREAKERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


In the manga he was badass when he got into a fight too. Heck before I moved from the anime to the manga I remember him being pretty badass in the anime too. Jiraiya's pervy drunk side rarely mixed with his actual fights (in fact I can't remember any canon examples), not to mention the point you play as him is a serious point in the manga since it ends with his death so of course his goofy side isn't going to be included in his gameplay.



Nikushimi said:


> Oh, of course. What would a Naruto game be without yet ANOTHER bonus-costume version of Naruto? Because there's no one else who might've deserved to be in the game instead...


Tecnically Killer Bee, Akatsuki Sasuke and Lars are also bonus characters since they're not in the main story. Hokage Naruto is just an easter egg.



Nikushimi said:


> The first one was better. This is not personal criticism, this is objective fact; they dumbed-down the graphics, and the reason I heard for it was so that they could make the game compatible with the 360.


I recently looked at the graphics of the first game. They aren't bad but I don't think they really suit a Naruto game. These new graphics aren't "worse" they're just a different style which I think suit the game a lot more. For one thing it looks like the anime a lot more than the first game which makes the cut scenes amazing.



Nikushimi said:


> Please don't get me started on the Pain Arc... We'll just agree to disagree.


Other than how it ended Naruto's fight with Pain was amazing. Sage Naruto is badass, Hinata also had her own badass moment and the fight itself was amazing. Much better than the Sasuke vs Itachi fight that's for sure.



Nikushimi said:


> They aren't. They were dumbed-down from the previous game, and it's pretty obvious if you compare them both side-by-side.


They weren't dumbed down, they have a different style. The first game just had a more serious style while this game is closer to the anime.



Nikushimi said:


> All I'm saying is, the main selling point of the first game was cinematic appeal. They've reduced that to something vastly inferior to the previous installment, essentially making it...visually almost Accel-quality, without the gameplay/replay value to compensate.


Maybe that's why the first game didn't appeal to me. This game appealed to me because it looked like I'd get to basically play the show which was exactly the case.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol, I'm running into people who don't even try to fight and just start spamming throw and doing ninja movement.
What's up with that?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 21, 2010)

Sage Jiraiya v Pain was damn fucking bitchin beasty (yea I went there)

Like really, they outdid themselves with this game. I am very impressed.

And dem Team Ougi. UNF UNF


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

Hellion said:


> rasengan barrage, throw, rasengan barrage, throw, rasengan barrage, throw, rasengan barrage, throw, I go Hachibi I win and I am the cheater



I just don't understand why such people will wanna send hate messages when they are the ones who are repeatedly spamming their moves. I've got a few myself simply because I don't allow him to Awaken, or if I manage to dodge his Awakening and then take him out with a team ougi/ ougi/ my own Awakening Mode (Tenten's weapons and grab slam are quite deadly in Awakening LOL) later. Either that or it's Rage Quitting. Weirdly those who quit are people using SM Naruto, Gaara, Lee or Guy when I manage to evade their attacks. Seriously people need to be more gracious. lol


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 21, 2010)

Rage quitters are the lowest.
I always take my losses be it a fare or unfair match.


----------



## Appletart (Oct 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Rage quitters are the lowest.
> I always take my losses be it a fare or unfair match.



You ever played Fifa online?


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybody want a game now on the 360?  ?  px i pwn4g3

Just did the Itachi/Sauce fight, really nice looking stuff I've gotta say.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 21, 2010)

Dog eat dog world. Sometimes I can't help but Spam KKS's raikiri when I'm up against spammers. I've gotten about 8 hate mails from SM Naruto users alone. I'd always use Kamui when the bastards try and awaken. Game over. 

I'm playing less and less ranked matches now too. People are willing to try other chars. when there's nothing on the line. 80% of my ranked matches were against Minato/SM Naruto users.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 21, 2010)

honestly all u need in this game is ougi, throws, assist. combo strings are borderlie useless.

its a dumbed down MvC2.

ur more gotta find good combination of characters than actual skill with the little shit.

nice fights in solo campaign but for playing wit others and feeling competitive, the game is underperforming for me. sorry. great quality and fanservice but dayum. i'm too much of a fighter nut to look at this any otherway.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2010)

The most common character I came across when I tried my hand at online was Sasuke. I encountered all three Sasukes.

As for Sage Naruto I was the only one who ever used him and I lost every time. I think considering you guys are coming across a lot of Sage Narutos people must be getting prepared for just about every tactic people use with him since apart from the only battle I won I only ever managed to land one hit with Rasenshuriken, every other time it was either blocked or dodged.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 21, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> honestly all u need in this game is ougi, throws, assist. combo strings are borderlie useless.
> 
> its a dumbed down MvC2.
> 
> ...



I feel the exact same way, but I bought this game purely for shallow reasons anyway, haha...it's fun for awhile.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone know how i can open a letter in this game? i just got one but i have no idea what button to press to open the letter all i see is the letter flashing icon at the bottom.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 21, 2010)

Gray said:


> Anyone found a way how to beat Itachi's awakening?


Run Run and . . . 


Run

He was my first online match and I played as Gaara. Got hit by Ama once but was on the run the rest of it until he returned to normal.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 21, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> honestly all u need in this game is ougi, throws, assist. combo strings are borderlie useless.
> 
> its a dumbed down MvC2.
> 
> ...


Play with friends. It's much better than fighting spammers.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I plan to stay away from the overused and abused characters online, so going to do some quick research.
> *
> For the people who are playing online currently who are the top 3 characters you see the most and who are the 3 you hardly ever see?*



I see alot of sage naruto,rock lee and hokage naruto and i hardly see people playing with karin, choji and konan.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 21, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> Anyone know how i can open a letter in this game? i just got one but i have no idea what button to press to open the letter all i see is the letter flashing icon at the bottom.



Go to check members, there should be a new option that says check mail.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

also i only need Lars,Hokage naruto,Akatsuki sasuke,and killer bee

How do i unlock these characters?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> also i only need Lars,Hokage naruto,Akatsuki sasuke,and killer bee
> 
> How do i unlock these characters?


For Hokage Naruto you need to go to Mount Myōboku, speak to Fukasaku and then pray at the statue. For the other three I just got them through playing free battle and being suprised I actually played it enough to unlock them but I know Killer Bee and Sasuke have a bonus arc in the story mode that I believe you need to beat all the dolls before it's unlocked.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 21, 2010)

Just finished the Pain/Naruto fight. Wow...just wow. I didn't think anything could top Jiraiya/Pain but it did. Simply incredible.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 21, 2010)

So basically I should rent this, beat the story mode. Then buy it when its like $20-$30.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 21, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> honestly all u need in this game is ougi, throws, assist. combo strings are borderlie useless.
> 
> its a dumbed down MvC2.
> 
> ...



I feel the exact same way. This game is such a disappointment when it comes to the versus mode. It's a real shame too, because with a few tweaks this could actually be a semi-decent fighting game.

But oh well, the game is still fun in it's own right.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I plan to stay away from the overused and abused characters online, so going to do some quick research.
> *
> For the people who are playing online currently who are the top 3 characters you see the most and who are the 3 you hardly ever see?*



Hey, looks like I'll finally be able to play you in an online game again XP

I'm currently ranked Chunin (6000), so from my experience the most common characters I've run into are Sage Naruto, Minato and Deidara. Japanese players especially seem to love Deidara, yeesh...


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Thanks Hellion, I'm guessing the 3 characters you hardly see would be like, Chouji, Karin and Sakura?



Chouji is pretty useless, his attacks are slow and his ougi start up time is small and easy to avoid. Also his awakening just makes you a massive target.

Karin is pretty awesome, I've been using her to beat Sasukes up and its so satisfying 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Goofy Tobi is awesome



I agree, goofy Tobi is better than Madara


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 21, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> honestly all u need in this game is ougi, throws, assist. combo strings are borderlie useless.
> 
> its a dumbed down MvC2.
> 
> ...



Yeah I pretty much agree that it's most definitely a very dumbed down version of MVC2. Oh well a fighting game fan it's disappointing but as a Naruto fan it's a fun game.



Anki Rendan said:


> Hey, looks like I'll finally be able to play you in an online game again XP
> 
> I'm currently ranked Chunin (6000), so from my experience the most common characters I've run into are Sage Naruto, Minato and Deidara. Japanese players especially seem to love Deidara, yeesh...



Yeah lol, going to have to put a bit of delay of fighting online though. Still finishing story mode first.


----------



## TheZanza (Oct 21, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> I feel the exact same way. This game is such a disappointment when it comes to the versus mode. It's a real shame too, because with a few tweaks this could actually be a semi-decent fighting game.
> 
> But oh well, the game is still fun in it's own right.



Yeah, I think they could have left in the button delay for combos that way people couldn't just lol-knj out of them.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

sorry to be different, I enjoy MVC2 immensely and am looking very much more forward to MVC3, but my enjoyment with NUNS2 is way above MVC2 at the moment. How can anyone say it's a dumbed down version/ disappointment, when you have to employ extremely different types of strategies when it comes to fighting different characters? Even if you face the same characters, you have to see HOW the player uses him/her and then strategise against your opponent. I don't think MVC2 or even MVC3 later will be able to provide this type of depth. These are games that just require combo combo combo AIR COMBO SUPER AIR COMBO again and again. I guess people are unhappy cos their combo moves don't work as effectively due to KnJ and support assist... but calling this game a dumbed down version of MVC2 doesn't quite make sense to me.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 21, 2010)

So is anybody Interested in playing a few matches.

My PSN is Demonwindbomb.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 21, 2010)

you know what's some bullshit

that last story mode pain

has the nerve to put a normal naru against pain

ain't that a BITCH


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> So is anybody Interested in playing a few matches.
> 
> My PSN is Demonwindbomb.



Sendind a request now.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 21, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> Sendind a request now.



Actually, something just came up, and I need to take care of it. If your still playing later on tonight I would love to fight you.

Sorry.


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> So is anybody Interested in playing a few matches.
> 
> My PSN is Demonwindbomb.



I'll add you later but I can't play for another day, at work right now and then seeing metallica after work :33


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 21, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> Sendind a request now.





Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> Actually, something just came up, and I need to take care of it. If your still playing later on tonight I would love to fight you.
> 
> Sorry.



Hidan must be a beast...


----------



## Undead (Oct 21, 2010)

Nakiro, wanna play a few rounds again?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 21, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Nakiro, wanna play a few rounds again?


I would love to, but I am at work. 
Still have.. 9 hours to go..

I wanted to try some puppet users against actual players.


----------



## Undead (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah ok. Some other time then.  I've been practicing with Lars.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> sorry to be different, I enjoy MVC2 immensely and am looking very much more forward to MVC3, but my enjoyment with NUNS2 is way above MVC2 at the moment. How can anyone say it's a dumbed down version/ disappointment, when you have to employ extremely different types of strategies when it comes to fighting different characters? Even if you face the same characters, you have to see HOW the player uses him/her and then strategise against your opponent. I don't think MVC2 or even MVC3 later will be able to provide this type of depth. These are games that just require combo combo combo AIR COMBO SUPER AIR COMBO again and again. I guess people are unhappy cos their combo moves don't work as effectively due to KnJ and support assist... but calling this game a dumbed down version of MVC2 doesn't quite make sense to me.



                      .


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 21, 2010)

I cannot wait to make Tenten flip, twist and turn in the air in a few hours time. LOL


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

if anyone wants to play me add me on Ps3

PSN: xxtoxicfire13xx


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Uh that happened in canon, remember? Naruto was in base when he beat Pain.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh that happened in canon, remember? Naruto was in base when he beat Pain.



Yea i know right? i thought it felt good beating his ass with awesome sage mode and then taking him out as normal naruto while he was basically going all out.

Felt like a beast


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

Game will go down in history as one of the greatest fighting games of all time.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 21, 2010)

Credits :33

Aww, what a cute ending ~ :33

But I didn't play the Sasuke vs Killerbee yet

wtf?


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Credits :33
> 
> Aww, what a cute ending ~ :33
> 
> ...



Find all the cursed dolls and you will unlock that fight


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Credits :33
> 
> Aww, what a cute ending ~ :33
> 
> ...



The credits was him and a tree.....AMAZING lol

edit:and i believe i just finished getting all the dolls! D


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 21, 2010)

Corran said:


> Find all the cursed dolls and you will unlock that fight


ain't that a bitcccchhhhhhhhh.


HidanCursed said:


> The credits was him and a tree.....AMAZING lol



THERE WAS JIRAIYA THERE TOO 

How do I get Hokage Naru? pek or Minato?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2010)

so how is lars unlocked in the game


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

^Get about 580000-600000Storm Points, its something around there.



Milkshake said:


> ain't that a bitcccchhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> How do I get Hokage Naru? pek or Minato?



Go to Ma and Pa's house and pray at the shrine after beating the game 
Minato you get by S ranking the final Pain fight or getting 580000SP I think.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^Get about 580000-600000Storm Points, its something around there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah i S ranked all boss battles except the orchimaru battle so its probabley the Storm points.

By the way i have gotten and turned in 31 dolls how many dolls exactly are there? the guy keeps telling me to go get more dolls but there are no more on my wanted list.

And i skipped credits so all i saw was naruto and a tree lol


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 21, 2010)

yea, I was abouta say. I S ranked the last battle & I didn't get Mina 

I guess I gotta whore

I'm going to establish my team first. And flatter some ladies  Then search for those damn dolls.

There are 35 dolls.

Btw thanks for the help guys ~


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> yea, I was abouta say. I S ranked the last battle & I didn't get Mina
> 
> I guess I gotta whore
> 
> ...



Make sure to buy alot of teleport scrolls from the item store.

They come in handy with these dolls.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 21, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> Make sure to buy alot of teleport scrolls from the item store.
> 
> They come in handy with these dolls.



Lee would be disappointed...


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 21, 2010)

There should've been Naruko in this game 

I'm surprised Konohamaru is just another citizen though 

I wish I could change my main character from Naruto. I mean, atleast make him Sage


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

^Yeah I wish you could use sage after beating it. At least you can form your team and when you have to battle you can use whoever is on your team


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 21, 2010)

So you pray at Ma and Pa's frog house to get Hokage Naruto?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 21, 2010)

^ I'm assuming so. Heading there now.

Yays, I get to put all my kunoichi together


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ^ I'm assuming so. Heading there now.
> 
> Yays, I get to put all my kunoichi together



Yea u get hokage Naruto praying at fukusaku's house.

Im waiting for a bird to swoop by and tell me where the last 2 dolls are which i presume are Konan and Pain in the hidden rain village.
EDIT:WOOT bird just came in D lol

wow its itachi....and that would make 34 dolls....Still don't have the last one on my list lol


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

^I don't think it was 35 dolls.

Go to Hidden Rain where you fought Konan and Pain, Konan and Tobi should be there. You don't need to wait for letters.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 21, 2010)

Tip for those who haven't unlocked all the characters. If you go into Free Battle Mode, and put the difficulty on Super Easy. You should be able to quickly win a match without getting hit, if so, keep repeating this and you will quickly gain SP to unlocked Characters.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 21, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^I don't think it was 35 dolls.
> 
> Go to Hidden Rain where you fought Konan and Pain, Konan and Tobi should be there. You don't need to wait for letters.



well im on the last 3 now. so thanks anyways


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

Weirdly, Naruto and Tenten make a great ass combo


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 22, 2010)

LOL Shakey, in what way??

ANyways, do you need to find all the cursed dolls in order to unlock all the support modes of the Leaf Ninja and Sand Siblings?


----------



## Undead (Oct 22, 2010)

I love this game.  

Anybody else find Konan fun to play as?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

I think you have to whore yourselves to the rookies to get their supports. Buy them books or flowers and they'll whore themselves to you in return 

@Red: In the Team Ougi way, ofc 

I didn't know you could do a Team Ougi with just one support chara, that's cool :33


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the way Tenten spins with her machetes in mid-air as Support 2.


----------



## Undead (Oct 22, 2010)

No other Konan players here?


----------



## rageofkyubii (Oct 22, 2010)

[I've got a question about the letters from Tsukino. Its when you buy the book about "Hidden Moon". Can someone please tell me the correct responses for her? I don't want to mess this up...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> No other Konan players here?



I was planning to use her, but now that I heard your using her it turned me off from her.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 22, 2010)

So I have a question for all of you people. Do you guys prefer to play with or without assists?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> So I have a question for all of you people. Do you guys prefer to play with or without assists?


I don't know.. a little bit of both.
Though once both players have Support Drive, sometimes it gets too much...


----------



## Undead (Oct 22, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> So I have a question for all of you people. Do you guys prefer to play with or without assists?


I don't mind either way.  Do you want to fight me?


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2010)

rageofkyubii said:


> [I've got a question about the letters from Tsukino. Its when you buy the book about "Hidden Moon". Can someone please tell me the correct responses for her? I don't want to mess this up...


Just choose the nice letters 


Sarutobi Asuma said:


> No other Konan players here?


I haven't had a chance to play her much 



Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> So I have a question for all of you people. Do you guys prefer to play with or without assists?



With assists, it gives a bigger depth to the strategy of the fight.


----------



## rageofkyubii (Oct 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> Just choose the nice letters



Thing is, the first response's choices are both kinda nice, kinda not, so I don't know which to go with.


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2010)

Whichever you think is nicer, I don't think it really matters in the end with those ones. I managed to get all the gifts from those sidequest letters.


----------



## rageofkyubii (Oct 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> Whichever you think is nicer, I don't think it really matters in the end with those ones. I managed to get all the gifts from those sidequest letters.



Which responses did you pick for the white-haired girl?

Btw, loved that anime in you sig. Funniest anime ever. xP


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I don't mind either way.  Do you want to fight me?



Sure I'll play you.



> With assists, it gives a bigger depth to the strategy of the fight.



That's how I feel. I can't combo into my ultimate jutsu without the assists.

Also what anime is your sig from.


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> .


Thanks for the comment on my avatar, it is just two lonely girls missing some comfort 
I can't VM or PM you so I replied here 


rageofkyubii said:


> Which responses did you pick for the white-haired girl?
> 
> Btw, loved that anime in you sig. Funniest anime ever. xP


I can't remember to be honest, I just picked the nicest sounding and least insulting.

 Thanks, it is my favourite anime of the year so far 


Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> That's how I feel. I can't combo into my ultimate jutsu without the assists.
> 
> Also what anime is your sig from.



Yeah some characters you can't perform your ultimate online without some backup. Some ultimates are just really easy to block or hard to get them to hit.

Its from Seitokai Yakuindomo, probably the funniest show of this year


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

So after I filled up people with hearts, what exactly happens?  Because nothing happened for me.

I expected something cool


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2010)

^You unlock support types after doing their friendship events. Have you done their events? They always happen outside the food places.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

outside of food places?

Eeeeh?

I did a mission for Lee, Ino, and Sakura - that gave me a heart.
I max'd out all of the hearts for Ino and nothing happened. So I was wondering why 
I have her in my party, should I take her out?


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah take her out of your party. Is it just Ino you have maxed though? If its just one character it doesn't usually work.
For instance with Ino you need her and Sai, or her with Sakura and Tenten. You need to max out everyones hearts if you want the best results. Best way to do that is through letters but if they are in your party you can't send them letters. Also to start receiving letters they must have at least one heart. So to do that give them flowers or a ninja book.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

Yea, because dem flowers are expensive 

Oooh, so my whole party? Hmm, letters? So do they just randomly send it to me because the majority of them has atleast one hearts (atleast the ones I care for).


----------



## Asriel (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd like to note that an easy way to identify whether or not a character is waiting for you to initiate a friendship event (and through extension any event) is if they're standing in their usual spot throughout Konoha/Suna. If you know where they typically stand inside of each city, and they aren't there, then an event involving them is active somewhere for you to initiate.



Corran said:


> Also to start receiving letters they must have at least one heart. So to do that give them flowers or a ninja book.


I'm not quite sure that's how it works. I think it's more specifically after you finish an event that adds a heart to that character's meter, rather than a heart in general. For example, I'd had Kakashi maxed for some time, but only much later (after almost everyone else was maxed) did he start sending me messages.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 22, 2010)

How do I get a mission for Hinata?

And uh, how do you unlock Killer Bee and MS Sasuke? I so want to do a team battle of SM Naruto, Killer Bee, and Gaara vs MS Sasuke, Itachi, and Madara...


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got so many characters still to try playing with... can't wait to get home.

You've gotta collect all the dolls to get the Bee/Sasuke.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 22, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How do I get a mission for Hinata?
> 
> And uh, how do you unlock Killer Bee and MS Sasuke? I so want to do a team battle of SM Naruto, Killer Bee, and Gaara vs MS Sasuke, Itachi, and Madara...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You must be nearly completed with the cursed doll request to unlock Killer Bee and Taka Sasuke. After you capture all of the cursed dolls and return them to the owner, that mission should automatically activate following it.


I'm not sure what you mean by "mission for Hinata"...


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone know where konohamaru is hiding the 2nd time around? 

Found Sai and Shino already. Completed the other missions just stuck here lol


----------



## Asriel (Oct 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Anyone know where konohamaru is hiding the 2nd time around?
> 
> Found Sai and Shino already. Completed the other missions just stuck here lol



The street where the tool/item store is located. Hiding against a wall on the right.


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> I'm not quite sure that's how it works. I think it's more specifically after you finish an event that adds a heart to that character's meter, rather than a heart in general. For example, I'd had Kakashi maxed for some time, but only much later (after almost everyone else was maxed) did he start sending me messages.


What I meant is they won't send you any letters till they have any hearts. I know because I waited for ages on Temari's but it didn't open up till they got a heart. It doesn't matter how they get the heart but as long as they have them.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How do I get a mission for Hinata?



If you mean the friendship event you need to have Hinata's and Sakura's hearts maxed then go to the shop near Konoha's entrance.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> What I meant is they won't send you any letters till they have any hearts. I know because I waited for ages on Temari's but it didn't open up till they got a heart. It doesn't matter how they get the heart but as long as they have them.



I see what you mean now. That makes some sense since I don't recall obtaining several of the hearts from requests for my initial flooding of letters... 

I still think there's a something else that triggers them alongside said initial heart...


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> I see what you mean now. That makes some sense since I don't recall obtaining several of the hearts from requests for my initial flooding of letters...
> 
> I still think there's a something else that triggers them alongside said initial heart...


I think my letters began as long as person had one heart as well. I'll let ya know if anything changes since I still have ways off.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 22, 2010)

It's over 9000 !  

Yeah I had to do it !


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, i love this damn game so much but people online just piss me the fuck off. Spamming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i broke my damn controller i got so mad.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 22, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Ok, i love this damn game so much but people online just piss me the fuck off. Spamming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i broke my damn controller i got so mad.



Take a chill pill, 'tis just a game. 

Don't let 'em idiots ruin yer game and yer mood.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

But? Renjin said:


> Ok, i love this damn game so much but people online just piss me the fuck off. Spamming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i broke my damn controller i got so mad.



I find people are more easy going in non ranked matches.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 22, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Ok, i love this damn game so much but people online just piss me the fuck off. Spamming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i broke my damn controller i got so mad.



Keep cool. It's just a game. Poor controller


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there a way to teleport from one location on the map to another?

I really do not want to walk all the way back to Konoha from Oro's hideout


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 22, 2010)

WTF I met 3 rage quitters in a row!!!!!! One SM Naruto lars and minato!!!!!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 22, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Take a chill pill, 'tis just a game.
> 
> Don't let 'em idiots ruin yer game and yer mood.


I know i get flustered easily. I just raged hardcore, never done it before either and i play a lot of CoD and Halo.



Nakiro said:


> I find people are more easy going in non ranked matches.


Yeah, think i'll stop doing ranked matches.



Yagami1211 said:


> Keep cool. It's just a game. Poor controller


Well it wasn't that bad, the battery port snapped, other then that it was fine but oh well i needed a new controller soon anyway :ho


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 22, 2010)

As Nakiro said, play more non-ranked matches. There's more variety and way less spamming because they're not risking any BP. 

Anyway, how do I trigger more letters for the cursed doll event? I haven't been getting any, It says I'm 80% complete iirc.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 22, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> As Nakiro said, play more non-ranked matches. There's more variety and way less spamming because they're not risking any BP.
> 
> Anyway, how do I trigger more letters for the cursed doll event? I haven't been getting any, It says I'm 80% complete iirc.



Walk around. That's what I did before I got more letters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Ok, i love this damn game so much but people online just piss me the fuck off. Spamming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), _*i broke my damn controller i got so mad.*_



Rofl, Dam.
What spam is it that you can't counter.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry deathgun didn't know fire in the sky was u. Good games


----------



## Fireball (Oct 22, 2010)

Isis said:


> Is there a way to teleport from one location on the map to another?
> 
> I really do not want to walk all the way back to Konoha from Oro's hideout



you can buy teleport scrolls in the ninja tool shop in konoha and sunagakure.



speaking of minor gripes, i don't like that itachi can't do tsukuyomi. if he had one trademarked move it was genjutsu. you have already susanoo as an awakening you don't need it as an ougi as well.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Rofl, Dam.
> What spam is it that you can't counter.



If I had to guess, it would be Taka Sasuke's and Itachi's awakened Amaterasu ninjutsu. Locks onto your character and is difficult to dodge. Does a good deal of damage if it hits. From what I've experienced, a lot of people like to start of with either of those characters, let them get low in health, then awaken and spam their way to victory. 

Not impossible to counter, just a pain in the ass to continue evading until the awakening ends.



Nakiro said:


> I think my letters began as long as person had one heart as well. I'll let ya know if anything changes since I still have ways off.


Yeah, it's definitely _at least_ one heart. I'm just finding inconsistencies with when the letters are sent by some characters (assuming that the hearts are the only factor). Keep me informed if you experience what I did, or discover something.


----------



## Agitation (Oct 22, 2010)

I quit online now, just wanted the 10 wins for the trophy, even getting to 10 wins was a struggle for me online. For the last 4 wins I just "joined" them and used SM Naruto for quick wins.  Back to Trophy hunting.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 22, 2010)

When playing Itachi, pick your supports carefully and your main.
Bare in mind that when in awakening mode the user will most likely spam Amaterasu, so you need something nice and ranged.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

I got beat by somebody that hadn't even played a game online, all because he awakened with Itachi.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I got beat by somebody that hadn't even played a game online, all because he awakened with Itachi.



Same here. They need to have the Awakended characters jutsu's take off more chakra since they do more damage


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

He shouldn't have Chakra dash during it as well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2010)

any one have links to the english VA cut scenes and Boss battles?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 22, 2010)

Yagami, I dont have the OSTs at the moment, but this is the ones I ve listened to for a long time.

Soundtrack 2

shouryuu-priceless
himoji
girei
beni soubi
Narukami

Soundtrack 1

shippuuden- priceless
denkousekka
akatsuki- priceless
hyakkaryouran- too good
kouchaku- managable
kenkonitteki
keisei gyakuten

 shippuuden Movie 1

Rogue
water dragon- the beginning is amazing
veritable pandemonium- the best
decisive battle- awesome
underground spring- orochimarus stage
gods will from 01:20 upwards) if you can edit the track

 shippuuden Movie 3
Flying Light- best track
scene of violence
supremacy
blind animal


Theres more from all the movies tracks i havent mentioned
and even the original naruto series had good tracks, so
when you accumulate the ones that actually are good for the 
game, you get more than the ingame music. thats why customization
should be a free choice. hence absence of custom music for ps3
version is laziness on their behalf IMO.

Anyways those tracks all fit the gameplay of this game, the taijutsu
is rhythmic with the tracks. And I m very good at finding action orchestras
and using them on xbox360 custom music feature on all my games
so I m very good at selectively picking orchestra that work with certain games


Anyways If you think those tracks arent as good or even better than NUNS2s tracks
then its just preference I suppose.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 22, 2010)

So, okay, I'm having a problem.

I noticed in a video that Sage Naruto can call the toads to shoot some sort of blast out off of his shoulders. When I looked at the game's move list to find it, it gave me a strange way to imput the command to preform it.

It says, basically, to tilt the control stick and press B (since I'm on the xbox). Yeah, well, it doesn't say in what direction, atleast not that I can see, and every direction has failed anyway. This seems to be on alot of character's movesets.

Anyone have better eyes than me?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

^I didn't check that however, when I was using the Hokage costume against reg Sage Naruto, I realized that he got to use frogs and I couldn't and I was like wtf?

It's in none of the combos I seen. Perhaps I didn't look enough for the moveset.

But if I remember clearly, I thought Hokage Naruto's awakening was Ma and Pa frog?
Instead I get 6 tails.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 22, 2010)

Agitation said:


> I quit online now, just wanted the 10 wins for the trophy, even getting to 10 wins was a struggle for me online. For the last 4 wins I just "joined" them and used SM Naruto for quick wins.  Back to Trophy hunting.



i hope you realized that in order to get all trophies you need all titles and one title wants 50 online wins from you =P


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 22, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> So, okay, I'm having a problem.
> 
> I noticed in a video that Sage Naruto can call the toads to shoot some sort of blast out off of his shoulders. When I looked at the game's move list to find it, it gave me a strange way to imput the command to preform it.
> 
> ...



Tilt the stick forward and let it go, then press the punch button.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Flick it upward then hit "B".


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 22, 2010)

GoSH online was fillEd with so many rude people tonight. Really takes away the fun sometimes. Lost a lot to lags but didn't matter to mE but when it happens others Wow all the rude messages come in. Such a turn off better to play with friends here.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the throws in this game, some of them are pretty awesome.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

^Indeed.

Sakura's throw is so ... sparta


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 22, 2010)

I like how you get first person shots of Hinata's opponents right before she's about to pwn you.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 22, 2010)

It's amazing how fucking cheap people are online. "Oh I'm losing with SM Naruto..let me awaken, and spam the fuck out of the laser cannon. Or Itach with his damn Susano. It's hard enough getting around that crap since I main Sasori. God.

On an urelated note, I wish 1v1's were ranked too. Sometimes I feel cheap if I'm using assit to win (even though I don't spam.). It feels to much like items I guess. Call it my "No items mentality". I don't mind them, but I like 1v1's alot more.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 22, 2010)

does anyone know how you can get the viper fang? i need it for my last item in the weapon shop. I can't find it anywhere :amazed


----------



## Undead (Oct 22, 2010)

HELP!

This is driving me crazy. I have 5 hearts for everyone except Tsunade and Temari. I can't max them out because Ino isn't at the shop. I searched every single spot 5 times over in Konoha. I went to the training field. I went to several locations on the map such as the forest of death and the leaf forest. No Ino to be seen anywhere.

Somebody help me please? x_x


----------



## Masurao (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, don't even get me started on Deidara. Fuck that guy.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Masurao said:


> It's amazing how fucking cheap people are online. "Oh I'm losing with SM Naruto..let me awaken, and spam the fuck out of the laser cannon. Or Itach with his damn Susano. It's hard enough getting around that crap since I main Sasori. God.



6TK Naruto is a joke compared to Itachi's awakening and can be avoided like easy mode.



Masurao said:


> Oh yeah, don't even get me started on Deidara. Fuck that guy.



Deidara can be countered by Rasengan since it goes through projectiles.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 22, 2010)

Well maybe I'm avoiding 6TK wrong. He eventually catches me, and I have a hard time counterinfg. Itachi is just a btich.

Deidara, I don't use Rasengan users. II can beat him with Neji, but when I use Sasori..eveytime I try to get my puppet in close, the bombs but fuck me.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

When 6TK comes out, Ninja Movement is your best friend. 

When Itachi comes out, well, he is just a cheap ass. 

When somebody picks Deidara as their character, just pick 2 Rasengan assists and use Ninja Movement.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 22, 2010)

Masurao said:


> It's amazing how fucking cheap people are online. "Oh I'm losing with SM Naruto..let me awaken, and spam the fuck out of the laser cannon. Or Itach with his damn Susano. It's hard enough getting around that crap since I main Sasori. God.



Keep practicing. Your main might very well be the best char if used correctly, I'm having so much trouble against good puppet users. Btw, the number 1 in the leaderboards is a Sasori user...

P.S. If anyone from Europe is a puppet user and wants some practice matches, add me, I really need the experience. PSN is "smavrakis"


----------



## Asriel (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> HELP!
> 
> This is driving me crazy. I have 5 hearts for everyone except Tsunade and Temari. I can't max them out because Ino isn't at the shop. I searched every single spot 5 times over in Konoha. I went to the training field. I went to several locations on the map such as the forest of death and the leaf forest. No Ino to be seen anywhere.
> 
> Somebody help me please? x_x



I had the same problem. Don't worry, you just need to complete Ino and Sai's friendship event at the dumpling store when it becomes available. Just continue to complete other events and requests until they appear outside of the shop.  ^_^



Masurao said:


> Well maybe I'm avoiding 6TK wrong. He eventually catches me, and I have a hard time counterinfg. Itachi is just a btich.
> 
> Deidara, I don't use Rasengan users. II can beat him with Neji, but when I use Sasori..eveytime I try to get my puppet in close, the bombs but fuck me.



Not sure if you use or even like to use your support characters, but Shino is a life saver with his support technique.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 22, 2010)

How do you use SM Naruto in story mode after the Pain battle?


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 22, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How do you use SM Naruto in story mode after the Pain battle?



You can't.



Masurao said:


> Well maybe I'm avoiding 6TK wrong. He eventually catches me, and I have a hard time counterinfg. Itachi is just a btich.
> 
> Deidara, I don't use Rasengan users. II can beat him with Neji, but when I use Sasori..eveytime I try to get my puppet in close, the bombs but fuck me.



Against Deidara, i suggest you to choose Itachi or Minato. And Spam kunais/shuriken.


And I'm getting pro with Sasori.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yea, thats gay.


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 22, 2010)

Won my first match online on my first try ever, yay 

Hannibalkid on ps3


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, thats gay.


So I was scrolling down the leader boards a little when I stumbled upon your name, and now I'm curious. What's with the W/L record you got there.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> So I was scrolling down the leader boards a little when I stumbled upon your name, and now I'm curious. What's with the W/L record you got there.



Something like; 250Win / 25Lose

I think you can check my record if you press "X" on my name or something.

It's kinda gay how the leader boards work. It is basically a race and whoever had got the game the earliest is going to be top ranked.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Something like; 250Win / 25Lose
> 
> I think you can check my record if you press "X" on my name or something.


No no. I saw your W/L record. I was just wondering how you managed to pull off not losing more than 20 or so times.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 22, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> Keep practicing. Your main might very well be the best char if used correctly, I'm having so much trouble against good puppet users. Btw, the number 1 in the leaderboards is a Sasori user...



The only ones that really give me trouble when I use Sasori are Awakened SM, Awakened Itachi, Dediara, and Minato when he awakens. I probably just need to get better at KNJ. But meh. I'm curious as to how the Top leaderboard guy uses Sasori.

Who do you use btw?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> No no. I saw your W/L record. I was just wondering how you managed to pull off not losing more than 20 or so times.



How many losses do i have?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How many losses do i have?


Like 25 or 26 I think.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> No no. I saw your W/L record. I was just wondering how you managed to pull off not losing more than 20 or so times.





DeathWish08 said:


> Like 25 or 26 I think.



Oh. 
And who is my Most Used Character.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Oh.
> And who is my Most Used Character.


Why don't you just get online and find out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Deidara...


----------



## FanFu (Oct 22, 2010)

How do i get Minato and LArs?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

FanFu said:


> How do i get Minato and LArs?


Minato=580,000 SP

Lars=600,000 SP


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Why don't you just get online and find out.


Lol, I'm at work right now. 



DeathWish08 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Deidara...


There's your answer on my win to loss ratio.


----------



## FanFu (Oct 22, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Minato=580,000 SP
> 
> Lars=600,000 SP



Is that the only way?!


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

FanFu said:


> Is that the only way?!


No, but it is the fastest way.


----------



## FanFu (Oct 22, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> No, but it is the fastest way.



Out of curiosity: What's the other?!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Lol, i saw your other thread.
How is it hard to get an answer from this thread?


----------



## FanFu (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Lol, i saw your other thread.
> How is it hard to get an answer from here?



-.-'' Because there are so many replies... It could have been drowned in all the other replies! And I prefer threads before replies!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey DeathWish08.
Want to do some Player Matches later?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

I think, I just went on a date with Sakura and Hinata 

I think I get it. You have to get two people's hearts up and then you go on a date with them.

Weird lol.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hey DeathWish08.
> Want to do some Player Matches later?


Sure. I might get beat up but we'll see.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Just played demo again.
If I was blown away from just that just wait till I get full game.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 22, 2010)

Masurao said:


> The only ones that really give me trouble when I use Sasori are Awakened SM, Awakened Itachi, Dediara, and Minato when he awakens. I probably just need to get better at KNJ. But meh. I'm curious as to how the Top leaderboard guy uses Sasori.
> 
> Who do you use btw?



I don't use strictly 3 chars like most people do, I like to experiment. So far I've been using Shikamaru, Minato, KillerBee, Lars, Ino and Sage Naruto in ranked battles.

I'd love to see some of the top leaderboard people fight. Best Sasori vid I've found so far is this: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PySBY7w-Fuw[/YOUTUBE] (second fight) 

This guy is a very good player with a variety of characters...


----------



## Undead (Oct 22, 2010)

Has anyone figured out what Hidan's awakening does?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 22, 2010)

*Feel to challenge me anytime this weekend on XboxLive. 

For my Gamertag look to the right*


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Has anyone figured out what Hidan's awakening does?



Is there a list that explains what each awakening does?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just more damage i think.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone want to battle me? I play on PS3, my gamertag is PhoenixRoy


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll add you Roy. I'm FreeHaven.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone up for some player matches on 360?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 22, 2010)

@ Roy

Add me PSN: R4_Rog3r_R4 I'll probably be online tonight.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Anyone up for some player matches on 360?


Oh hi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

When I get it ain't no telling what kinda damage I'm gone be doing to network players.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

Asuma!!!!! You've distracted me from my research today. =p
At least I got to try out some new characters.

I should get a book and write down stuff I want to know..


----------



## Undead (Oct 22, 2010)

You pretty much owned me in majority of those fights.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 22, 2010)

Is it worth buying guys? I Might consider getting it this week-end.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You pretty much owned me in majority of those fights.


You win some, lose some. 
Do you happen to have a mic?  
Just make sure you're not too predictable. 

I've noticed some improvements with your Asuma.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes.

Yes.

Yes again.

Only issue with it so far is that it's not Free Roam like the first one was.

Stupid 360 port. 

Sarutobi Asuma, you up for a game?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

Etern?l said:


> Is it worth buying guys? I Might consider getting it this week-end.



It's really fun to play, there are few characters that are broken.. but other then that if you're playing with friends it's pretty fun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

. No free roam.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> . No free roam.


It is after you finish the Pain arc. Before that though there's always somewhere that's blocked.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 22, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> You win some, lose some.
> Do you happen to have a mic?
> Just make sure you're not too predictable.
> 
> I've noticed some improvements with your Asuma.



Do you play on the PS3 or 360? If you play on a PS3, you should fight me for a bit ;x.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> It is after you finish the Pain arc. Before that though there's always somewhere that's blocked.



That's not what I mean by Free roam. the entire map is cut into little pieces and the camera angle isn't adjustable.

That's what I don't like about it.

Nice games Roy. Your Ino is cheap as hell, but not as cheap as my Neji.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 22, 2010)

Darth said:


> That's not what I mean by Free roam. the entire map is cut into little pieces and the camera angle isn't adjustable.
> 
> That's what I don't like about it.
> 
> Nice games Roy. Your Ino is cheap as hell, but not as cheap as my Neji.



Lol, sorry about, I try not to be cheap. Was it the flower bombs?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> It is after you finish the Pain arc. Before that though there's always somewhere that's blocked.



. OK.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 22, 2010)

On the final three cursed dolls...uh...how much chance do I have WITHOUT Sage Mode against Kyo Cursed Doll Pain?


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> HELP!
> 
> This is driving me crazy. I have 5 hearts for everyone except Tsunade and Temari. I can't max them out because Ino isn't at the shop. I searched every single spot 5 times over in Konoha. I went to the training field. I went to several locations on the map such as the forest of death and the leaf forest. No Ino to be seen anywhere.
> 
> Somebody help me please? x_x


Don't know if you found it yet but the only way I knew how to get it was replaying the Killer Bee awakening fight again and you get a reward for finishing the fight while being awakened, I luckily did it first try. Just spammed amatersu 


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> On the final three cursed dolls...uh...how much chance do I have WITHOUT Sage Mode against Kyo Cursed Doll Pain?



Have you got a group together following you?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> . No free roam.



Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Oh boy, here we go.



. Lol I wanted to know.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

PhoenixRoy said:


> Do you play on the PS3 or 360? If you play on a PS3, you should fight me for a bit ;x.


I'm at work for the next 10 hours.. feel free to add me though.
Same with anyone really. 
PSN: Nakiro

I'm usually always up for a few casual matches.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

Still wanting to do player matches Akatsuki?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

yea, Lets go.
Whats your GT?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> yea, Lets go.
> Whats your GT?


Going to send a friend request right now.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

K, going to invite you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow playing online and on the pc at the same time.
Some must have laptops.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Wow playing online and on the pc at the same time.
> Some must have laptops.


Or just a computer in the same room.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Or just a computer in the same room.



 Wish my PC was in my room.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> Have you got a group together following you?


Yes, though what's the best combination?


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, though what's the best combination?



Use whatever characters you think you use best. I don't think there is a best combination. You just gotta figure out your own style.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Or just a computer in the same room.



This.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn you Akatsuki.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rofl. Those Kisame vs gai rounds were crazy.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

Finally got Minato, Killerbee and Taka Sasuke pek

those points are an ass 

still gonna collect the cursed dolls, kinda fun kicking their ass.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Besides Minato, SM Naruto & Taka Sasuke.
No other characters are used alot?


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 22, 2010)

Guys, Mystic Sasuke is hacking >:|

Lol, just kidding, I got beat pretty badly though, good games.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 22, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Besides Minato, SM Naruto & Taka Sasuke.
> No other characters are used alot?



It depends.. It's not THAT bad, I've fought 2 ranked matches so far, one was Taka Sasuke and the other Sakura.. 
Sasuke and Naruto aren't all that great in themselves, people just pick them for the Awakenings..


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

Good games Akatsuki. (the scenario fights were epic lol)

I'll play again later, but I'm going to take a little Storm break.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 22, 2010)

Alright.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> It depends.. It's not THAT bad, I've fought 2 ranked matches so far, one was Taka Sasuke and the other Sakura..
> Sasuke and Naruto aren't all that great in themselves, people just pick them for the Awakenings..



Haven't seen Sasuke's awakening, but Naruto KN6 is freaking demolishing.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay, so this is a first so far.

I was fighting the cursed dolls with Naruto as my leader and Hinata as my support. I was about to get killed because I hadn't healed through the last few fights, and Suigetsu managed to hit me with his Ultimate Jutsu.

But then Hinata jumped in the way and it proceeded to show her taking the hit in the cutscene instead of me? 

No other support has done this for me yet, is this a NarutoxHinata thing? Or has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm kinda stuck on this friendship event location thing.I can't find Ino,Temari,Shikamaru,or Sai anywhere.Can anyone help?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> Okay, so this is a first so far.
> 
> I was fighting the cursed dolls with Naruto as my leader and Hinata as my support. I was about to get killed because I hadn't healed through the last few fights, and Suigetsu managed to hit me with his Ultimate Jutsu.
> 
> ...


Konan has done this for me before.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> Okay, so this is a first so far.
> 
> I was fighting the cursed dolls with Naruto as my leader and Hinata as my support. I was about to get killed because I hadn't healed through the last few fights, and Suigetsu managed to hit me with his Ultimate Jutsu.
> 
> ...



It's probably a NarutoxHinata thing. 
Something similar happened in the previous game when you do her UJ on Naruto.
I could be wrong though.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 22, 2010)

Mystic: thanks for the three matches, your ino really raped my Tenten. Lol guess I must practise single matches more


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> Okay, so this is a first so far.
> 
> I was fighting the cursed dolls with Naruto as my leader and Hinata as my support. I was about to get killed because I hadn't healed through the last few fights, and Suigetsu managed to hit me with his Ultimate Jutsu.
> 
> ...



Its happened to me with lots of characters, it happens when you support drive is at max and your "guard" character can take the hit for you.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> Its happened to me with lots of characters, it happens when you support drive is at max and your "guard" character can take the hit for you.



Damn, I was kinda hoping it was a NaruxHina exclusive. 

Still pissed me off after it happened though, since I couldn't call on her anymore.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Guess i was wrong .


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

where did the cursed doll dude go? 
that bitch.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 23, 2010)

Hinata and konan are balanced supports by default. They will come and stand in Yo take your ougi if u get hit during support drive


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

I just noticed something weird, on my friends list the US and EU versions of the game have slightly different names 
But on that note I couldn't connect to an american version, I hope that doesn't happen a lot because I want to play against you americans


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2010)

Who are the most OP as support?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

Nope. It can occur between all characters.

How the hell do you defeat Killerbee?

I'm tryna Amaterasu hax his ass

but he's too damn big.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

How does the ranking system work online?
Do they have names jounin, chuunin etc.
Also points and such.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 23, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> How the hell do you defeat Killerbee?
> 
> I'm tryna Amaterasu hax his ass
> 
> but he's too damn big.



I found a pretty easy way involving ninja tools. It involves using Rupture Defense X and then using Bomb Ball: Destruction, Bomb Ball: Heavy, and Paper Bomb: Destruction. That alone, assuming all items hit and his defenses are low during the entire duration, should bring his health to about 40-50%. Then, naturally, finish with Amaterasu spam from there.

Should be easy to pull off, the only real issue is if you don't have those items/tools.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

^Well, I didn't but I managed  Thanks anyways.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah. I didn't even use that strategy myself when I first fought him. I just used it to farm SP from that battle afterwards to reach 999999. In fact, I don't even remember how I pulled it off the first time.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

I just spammed Amaterasu over and over


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> How does the ranking system work online?
> Do they have names jounin, chuunin etc.
> Also points and such.


You get points for winning and lose them when you lose a match. 
Once you get a certain amount you go up a rank.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone else pays attention to their team's combo, speed, and ninjutsu ratings before choosing characters; like how certain characters when paired up provide the team greater strength.  If no knows what I'm talking about, it's the red, blue, and purple gauges that are located at the bottom of the screen during character selection in versus modes.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else pays attention to their team's combo, speed, and ninjutsu ratings before choosing characters; like how certain characters when paired up provide the team greater strength.  If no knows what I'm talking about, it's the red, blue, and purple gauges that are located at the bottom of the screen during character selection in versus modes.



I know what you mean, but I don't really know what those bars signify... the support stats or just stats in general?


----------



## Asriel (Oct 23, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I know what you mean, but I don't really know what those bars signify... the support stats or just stats in general?



Stats in general, it seems.

You should see Kisame's attacks when he's paired up with only Suigetsu. He gets a max combo gauge; tears shit up real quick with his combos.

EDIT: Looks like I need to rethink this. Nothing is being augmented from what I continue to gather. I just had handicaps on for some reason... Still has to have _some_ purpose...


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, it'd be nice if the fucking manual actually included anything relevant.

Like, to be honest? I have no idea what half my items do outside of story mode.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 23, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> Well, it'd be nice if the fucking manual actually included anything relevant.
> 
> Like, to be honest? I have no idea what half my items do outside of story mode.



I know what you mean. The unique items outside of campaign are a little confusing at first. However, all the items that are unique seem to be stat-boosting/hindering items, so if you look closely beneath your/opponent's chakra bar, you should be able to identify what effect the item/tool has.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Oct 23, 2010)

I fucking love this game, and how it's basically the Shippuden Story with a little liberties. I wish the Sasuke/Naruto reunion that the anime/manga was like this, an actual battle.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

Holy shit! I just played about 10 ranked games without encountering a Sage Naruto!!!  I'm so happy  
I lost about half the matches though  Was great to play against different characters


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't think I actually played with Sage Naruto yet....


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

^Period, or just online? Cause you have to play as him in Story Mode


----------



## jigen22 (Oct 23, 2010)

Did anyone else play this game in english besides me? The voice acting overall was bad, but it wasn't the voice actors faults. It's obviously whoever is giving direction. 

If Nolan North sounds bad in a game...you are obviously doing something wrong. He still sounded bad ass as Madara though.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

Blargh, a Deidara spammer and two Rasenrengan spammers in a row. 

Worst thing of all is, Jiraiya isn't fast enough. Rasenrengan seems faster than Rasengan too. I used it at about the same time as he did, but his hit.

Screw it, Itachi time.

Okay fuck, I'm pissed with online. Three Rasenrengan spammers in a row, and the last one spammed Chakra guns from a long distance without doing anything else. What the hell, can't they play a game properly?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 23, 2010)

Still wish I could use SM Naruto in Story Mode, but damn, in Free Battle...SM Naruto has been kicking Taka Sasuke's ass EACH and EVERY Time. SM Naruto even destroys Itachi like he's nothing! Only Pain, Jiraiya, or Killer Bee gives a challenge!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

I can never do that little frog trick :/


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

^For the PS3, flick it very quickly to > and press O. Can't succeed 100% myself either, but occasionally I pull it off. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

I haven't faced many Deidara characters.. I played with him once on ranked. 
You have to choose right support when facing Deidara. 

Ninja Movement is really useful.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Blargh, a Deidara spammer and two Rasenrengan spammers in a row.
> 
> Worst thing of all is, Jiraiya isn't fast enough. Rasenrengan seems faster than Rasengan too. I used it at about the same time as he did, but his hit.
> 
> ...



Leave it to the retards online to spam the easiest/useful strategy just to get a win, guess ranking up on a online ladder is the most important thing in the world.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> ^For the PS3, flick it very quickly to > and press O. Can't succeed 100% myself either, but occasionally I pull it off. It's pretty cool.



I'll try it tmrw, but thanks a lot. I could never understand what they meant by tilting


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Leave it to the retards online to spam the easiest/useful strategy just to get a win, guess ranking up on a online ladder is the most important thing in the world.


I don't usually have too much problems with Rasengan spamming. There's plenty of ways to stop them in their tracks.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2010)

How to get KNJ :


*Spoiler*: __ 




01 Log
Available from the Start

02 "Konoha" Log
Unlock every character from Naruto's generation.

03 "Ninja way" Log
Find every scenario scene.

04 "Love" Log
S Rank "Gaara Vs Deidara"

O5 "Power" Log
S Rank "Sakura Vs Sasori"

06 "Partners" Log
Saw every Friendship scene.

07 "Research" Log
Seen every part 1 flashback.

08 "Bet" Log
Unlock Tsunade, Orochimaru & Jiraiya.

09 "Sennin" Log
S Rank "Naruto Vs Pain".

10 "Akatsuki" Log
Unlock every Akatsuki member.

11 "God" Log
S Rank "Jiraiya Vs Pain"

12 "Hokage" Log
Finish every request.

13 Ichiraku
Clear every Grampa Gen challenge.

14 Ton Ton Plushy
Find every TonTon pearl.

15 Icha Icha Paradise
S Rank "Naruto Vs Kakashi"

16 Frog Plushy
Buy every collection item.

17 Money Bag
S Rank "Naruto Vs Kakuzu"

18 Panda Plushy
Get every 200 ninja cards

19 Tentacle
Defeat Killer Bee in story mode.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

My win-lose ratio got from 8-5 to 11-14. I'm pro.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2010)

I must have missed something cause i skipped the Sasuke vs Bee storyline and went straight into the Naruto vs Pain chapter


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

^You get it after you collect all 37 cursed dolls. It's after the Pain VS Naruto fight, I believe.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone know if there is a flower shop in Suna, or no?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2010)

Most of the dolls don't show up till after the game 

Plus how do you get Lars and Minato? I read you need 500,000 points


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Isis said:


> I must have missed something cause i skipped the Sasuke vs Bee storyline and went straight into the Naruto vs Pain chapter


it's an event after you finish collecting Cursed Dolls.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Anyone know if there is a flower shop in Suna, or no?



There isn't one, I'm pretty sure.



Isis said:


> Most of the dolls don't show up till after the game
> 
> Plus how do you get Lars and Minato? I read you need 500,000 points



Yeah, it's after the game.
And the fastest way is to get 580000 points for Minato and 600000 for Lars.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 23, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Okay fuck, I'm pissed with online. Three Rasenrengan spammers in a row, and the last one spammed Chakra guns from a long distance without doing anything else. What the hell, can't they play a game properly?



Can't you block/KNJ them? I find spammers to be pretty easy. If they awaken, just ninja move sideways till the transformation ends. A _good_ Naruto player on the other hand is a lot more tricky to beat. In that case, when they awaken, be aggressive, don't be afraid to hit them with jutsus and never stop spamming the KNJ button!



Isis said:


> Plus how do you get Lars and Minato? I read you need 500,000 points



IIRC, you need 580k for Minato and 600k for Lars.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> Can't you block/KNJ them? I find spammers to be pretty easy. If they awaken, just ninja move sideways till the transformation ends. A _good_ Naruto player on the other hand is a lot more tricky to beat. In that case, when they awaken, be aggressive, don't be afraid to hit them with jutsus and never stop spamming the KNJ button!



Hmm, I tried those ways. So far, haven't had much luck. I fail to block or KNJ them fast enough, unfortunately. I'm not sure whether it has anything to do with me using Jiraiya, but I always get hit by the Chakra guns despite side-stepping non-stop.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 23, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Still wish I could use SM Naruto in Story Mode, but damn, in Free Battle...SM Naruto has been kicking Taka Sasuke's ass EACH and EVERY Time. SM Naruto even destroys Itachi like he's nothing! Only Pain, Jiraiya, or Killer Bee gives a challenge!




Lol. It's almost just Itachi that stands a chance against SM Naruto. 

Jiraiya is slow, and his awakening isn't that good.

Killerbee in base really sucks. 

Pain, he is hard to play with, IMO. But once you play good with him, he is one of the best ones. 

Still, Itachi beats those three. And Itachi's awakening >> SM Naruto's awakening.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

The only time I beat a SM Naruto spammer was when I got pissed and chose Itachi. 

Although most other times Itachi's the one givin' me mah beating. Once Susano'o is out, it's pretty much game over for me.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 23, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Lol. It's almost just Itachi that stands a chance against SM Naruto.
> 
> Jiraiya is slow, and his awakening isn't that good.
> 
> ...



I agree with you about Pain. It took awhile for me to get good with him but now i am i really destroy high level people and im a veteran Anbu with a win-loss ratio of 76-41. I do hate Sage Naruto spammers since im really good with sage naruto but i rarely awaken to prove my point . Anyone want a few ps3 games to maybe work on a character with a high level guy im always looking for practice. my psn is A2rules.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Blatman said:


> I agree with you about Pain. It took awhile for me to get good with him but now i am i really destroy high level people and im a veteran Anbu with a win-loss ratio of 76-41. I do hate Sage Naruto spammers since im really good with sage naruto but i rarely awaken to prove my point . Anyone want a few ps3 games to maybe work on a character with a high level guy im always looking for practice. my psn is A2rules.


I wouldn't mind some practice, I'll be home and ready to play in about an hour and half. 
Feel free to add me in the meantime.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 23, 2010)

Unlocking the supports is tedious yet fun!!!! Lol I never thought I would enjoy the game more but wow!!! I loved oliverating the old man gen 
's challenges with Tenten hinata and ino!!!!!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

PS: Sorry Deathgun, didn't see your message. I'm going out now, so maybe I'll battle you later, if you're playing.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm absolutely tearing ass online with Hinata.
People even start to rage quit on me.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 23, 2010)

Lol yeah your hinata is beastly. Probably why people keep rage quitting like they do for my Tenten. I am guessing u will be receiving hate and rude messages very soon too


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

I suck with Hinata and long distance users, especially with lag cuz I can't move


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm absolutely tearing ass online with Hinata.
> People even start to rage quit on me.



Yeah. The battle with your Hinata and my Lee was epic, last time.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

Always comes down to the wire with me and Lee users 

Just played a Minato that was just too good. Like turbo controller good. No matter when I hit he would KNJ then IMMEDIATELY hit me with a rasengan. There is no way you could jutsu that fast after knowing you would KNJ


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tier list, by Shishi Rendan.com


*Spoiler*: __ 




God/Broke Tier
Itachi

S Tier
Sage Naruto
Kiba

A Tier
Deidara
Pain
Gai
Kankuro
Shino
Minato

B Tier
Taka Sasuke
Naruto
Rock Lee
Chiyo
Shikamaru
Jiraiya
Lars
Hinata
Kakashi
Kirin Sasuke
Sakura

C Tier
Tsunade
Konan
Chidori Blade Sasuke
Juugo
Kakazu
Suigetsu
Kakazu
Neji
Hidan
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Asuma
Killerbee


D Tier
Yamato
Karin
Sasori
Gaara
Tobi
Sai
Choji

F Tier
Temari
TenTen
Ino


----------



## firefist (Oct 23, 2010)

did somebody upload the itachi boss fight, yet?


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh man, fights are becoming harder and harder. I finally reached a level where most people know how to play (veteran anbu). Very good practice though, makes me hone my skills more and more. I wonder how people with more than 100k bp fight...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2010)

Firefist said:


> did somebody upload the itachi boss fight, yet?



If you're having trouble with the boss fight, you can always ask .


----------



## firefist (Oct 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> If you're having trouble with the boss fight, you can always ask .



nah, don't have the game lol.

just interessted in seeing it.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh fuck I'm playing that Minato again!!!!!  I hate my life 

Edit: yup once again teleport then instant rasengan


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Kiba a A tier?


----------



## Puupaa (Oct 23, 2010)

Firefist said:


> nah, don't have the game lol.
> 
> just interessted in seeing it.


I've only uploaded the scenes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vWArKFdF78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Kiba a A tier?



His awakening Gatsuga is pretty impressive. So is his normal one, fast and has good range.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Puupaa said:


> I've only uploaded the scenes.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vWArKFdF78[/YOUTUBE]


Way to bring back the hydra.



Corran said:


> His awakening Gatsuga is pretty impressive. So is his normal one, fast and has good range.



Oh ok cause I had a crazy look on my face.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm sick of Deidara's where I can't fucking move


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm tempted to restart the story mode despite having 100% just for that feeling it gave me when i first played it
bonuses and the whole shazam

man am i torn


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 23, 2010)

That tier list is a joke


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> That tier list is a joke



why say that?


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> That tier list is a joke



Yeah Deidara should be the haxxed one, Itachi is easy enough.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> That tier list is a joke



I'm pretty sure Jiraiya isn't in the same tier as Lars, at least from personal playing experience, since I play as Jiraiya most of the time. Lars seems more deadly... well, I'm not entirely sure, maybe it's just me and my inaptitude. 


But... Killer Bee... C-TIER!? Hello there, Hachibi mode is effing deadly unless handled well. It's not as powerful as 6TK and Susano'o, but it's still a much larger threat than Sage Mode Jiraiya. 


As for Tenten, I guess Red's ranking in online proves it wrong altogether.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

Lmao, tiers in casual fighters.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

So I have now sunk to using Sage Naruto against Sage Naruto users  I don't like doing it but they should know better.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tier list, by Shishi Rendan.com
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taka Sasuke isn't up there with the other spammers...? Surely he's higher than B-Rank.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

Corran said:


> So I have now sunk to using Sage Naruto against Sage Naruto users  I don't like doing it but they should know better.



I've stooped to using Itachi sometimes too. Ain't got no choice.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm no good with Itachi, that 1sec to half a second lag just lets me down all the time.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 23, 2010)

Corran said:


> I'm no good with Itachi, that 1sec to half a second lag just lets me down all the time.


I'm great with Itachi, but my best character is pain.

The most annoying characters to fight online are deidara and sage naruto. Rasengan and exploding clay is constantly spammed.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

Don't take those tier lists seriously, you can't really make one without a lot of source data of high-level play.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 23, 2010)

I use SM Naruto against other users to give them a taste of there own medicine.

Turns out that with the same moves i'm superior.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

I've adopted a new policy to choosing characters, because my previous method of sticking strictly to Jiraiya isn't working out against the spammers and the extremely powerful characters. 

Versus Itachi, Sage Naruto, Taka Sasuke, I generally choose either Itachi, Pain or Killer Bee. So far, Itachi gives me the highest chances of winning.

Versus Pain or Minato, it depends. They generally appear to not be as cheap, but there actually are people who do nothing except spam Shinra Tensei by taking advantage of close-range attackers like Jiraiya.  And Minato's speedblitz IS difficult to handle; cause Rasengan can be spammed just like Sage Naruto. So against them, there's still a chance I might consider using Jiraiya, depending on how pissed I am at that point in time.

Anyone else, I'll stick to my favourite character, Jiraiya. At least the battle would take place on more or less equal footing rather than hopelessly getting Susano'o-ed or Rasenrengan-ed. 

The best battles I've had so far were against a Gai, a Juugo, as well as an Itachi.

The Itachi-player wasn't a spammer, and the fight was actually pretty damn close until Susano'o came out. Unfortunately, you guessed the outcome. 

The Gai... kinda spammed Dynamic Entry, but I managed to overcome it with Jiraiya and won, but barely.

Juugo was a close match too. We were both in Awakening when my Rasengan hit. 


It's extremely fun to fight against people who pose a challenge without being too cheap. Extremely.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 23, 2010)

A good counter for Pain is deidara.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Don't take those tier lists seriously, you can't really make one without a lot of source data of high-level play.



Is there actual high-level tournaments/competitive community for this game?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Is there actual high-level tournaments/competitive community for this game?



Doubtful, which is all the more reason why tier-lists don't matter if they're based on online matches vs. randoms.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2010)

Personally I think dei should be lower than A. If you pick your spots right and chakra dash him at the right moment, you pretty much got him. He's a joke close range.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

^But you gotta remember a smart Deidara player picks the right supports so you can never get close


----------



## Asriel (Oct 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Is there actual high-level tournaments/competitive community for this game?



Well, the game's only been out for a about a week in some places. I expect that, once it's been around a little longer, we'll begin to see the competitive communities in full swing.

_Shishi Rendan_, the group that posted that tier list, is one of the more well known competitive groups that I know of. Their guide-work that I've seen on youtube is very handy...


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 23, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I'm pretty sure Jiraiya isn't in the same tier as Lars, at least from personal playing experience, since I play as Jiraiya most of the time. Lars seems more deadly... well, I'm not entirely sure, maybe it's just me and my inaptitude.
> 
> 
> But... Killer Bee... C-TIER!? Hello there, Hachibi mode is effing deadly unless handled well. It's not as powerful as 6TK and Susano'o, but it's still a much larger threat than Sage Mode Jiraiya.
> ...



Lol!!!! I'm flattered but to be honest there are getting more and better players online these days, which is a good thing cuz it increases variety. I'm saying the tier list is a joke cuz I don't there is a F list in this game. I main Tenten so I may be biased but I have played with ino and temari before as well and they can be very deadly as well. 

Again it's a matter of strategy and good gameplay.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 23, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> That tier list is a joke



Well this game is a joke so I suppose that tier list is fitting. 

Besides I thought Shishi Rendan didn't take this game seriously.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> Well, the game's only been out for a about a week in some places. I expect that, once it's been around a little longer, we'll begin to see the competitive communities in full swing.
> 
> _Shishi Rendan_, the group that posted that tier list, is one of the more well known competitive groups that I know of. Their guide-work that I've seen on youtube is very handy...



So there was one for the first game? Just curious.

What's the competitive scene like in the Naruto community?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

Right, I still can't counter Deidara.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Right, I still can't counter Deidara.



In about 9 hours when I wake up or after that I'm gonna invite you to games and we are gonna figure out the best way to counter that bastard.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So there was one for the first game? Just curious.
> 
> What's the competitive scene like in the Naruto community?



I've actually never participated in competitive, sadly. I just know a bit about it. 

But, gathering what I know about some of the previous games; certain characters are frowned upon/banned from some competitive play groups. The players themselves, from what I've viewed in various game-battle videos, seem to have a 'style' of play when they use the characters that they do. By this, I mean that they follow through with particular combos rather than just any general combo. My guess is that they understand how KnJ and various other evasion/blocking mechanics work, so they take advantage of the right combos for those occasions.

But that's all theoretic, I've never actually experienced the competitive scene... I'm thinking with Storm 2, I'll become more active... 



Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> Besides I thought Shishi Rendan didn't take this game seriously.


I noticed a drop in their efforts with the original Storm (compare to the PS2 Ultimate Ninja titles). I hope that doesn't carry over to Storm 2; I look forward to their work.



Corran said:


> In about 9 hours when I wake up or after that I'm gonna invite you to games and we are gonna figure out the best way to counter that bastard.


Use Shino as a support. Had online Deidara awaken on me, and I spammed my support Shino while dodging him... Took him out when he was around 25%-35% health with Shino alone... That said, Shino himself as your main may prove to be just as effective.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

Corran said:


> In about 9 hours when I wake up or after that I'm gonna invite you to games and we are gonna figure out the best way to counter that bastard.



Hell yes.
9 hours sounds about right.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 23, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> I noticed a drop in their efforts with the original Storm (compare to the PS2 Ultimate Ninja titles). I hope that doesn't carry over to Storm 2; I look forward to their work.



Yeah, there guides to the Accel series was one of the main reasons I got into the Ultimate Ninja series. 

But from what I heard they really don't have an interest in the Storm 2.

I do want to see what they are doing with the accel 3 mod.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> I've actually never participated in competitive, sadly. I just know a bit about it.
> 
> But, gathering what I know about some of the previous games; certain characters are frowned upon/banned from some competitive play groups. The players themselves, from what I've viewed in various game-battle videos, seem to have a 'style' of play when they use the characters that they do. By this, I mean that they follow through with particular combos rather than just any general combo. My guess is that they understand how KnJ and various other evasion/blocking mechanics work, so they take advantage of the right combos for those occasions.
> 
> But that's all theoretic, I've never actually experienced the competitive scene... I'm thinking with Storm 2, I'll become more active...



Ah I see, fair enough.


----------



## Agitation (Oct 23, 2010)

How long are you guys waiting roughly to be able to find a online game?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 23, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Right, I still can't counter Deidara.


The best counter I've found out for Deidara is any of the three Sasukes. His Chakra Kunais are great counters, because they cut right through his explosions.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 23, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> Yeah, there guides to the Accel series was one of the main reasons I got into the Ultimate Ninja series.
> 
> But from what I heard they really don't have an interest in the Storm 2.
> 
> I do want to see what they are doing with the accel 3 mod.



That's unfortunate... And I was the same. Their guides was one of my reasons I got into the game series as well. 


Hopefully they'll still be remotely active with Storm 2...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2010)

Rasengan also works on Deidara.


----------



## TheZanza (Oct 23, 2010)

no prefight character intros


----------



## Undead (Oct 23, 2010)

Rasengan barrage...Rasengan barrage everywhere.... It's bad enough, 90% of online is Sage Mode Naruto...But it's another thing when most of that 90% spams Rasengan barrage over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. -_________-


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

Gotta love the fucked-upness of this game. Either it's a piece of shit due to lack of balancing by the devs, or the players are all scrubs.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 23, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Rasengan barrage...Rasengan barrage everywhere.... It's bad enough, 90% of online is Sage Mode Naruto...But it's another thing when most of that 90% spams Rasengan barrage over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. -_________-


Thats because thats all Sage Naruto has to offer pretty much, his grab, rasengan barrage, substitution, and awakening. The CPU's are like that too.


----------



## valerian (Oct 23, 2010)

I personally enjoy playing as normal Naruto more than Sage Naruto.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 23, 2010)

Lol I do too, sage naruto is a little too rasengan based for me.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone want to do some player matches on 360?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, some of the members at shishi rendan (the group known as "ANBU", specifically) have already deemed this game broken

35 minutes into testing and they already found that you can knj cancel into a free ougi(b/c of invincible startups)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2010)

^^ Well it _is_ a Naruto game. 
Were they expecting a Tourny Fighter or something.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Well it _is_ a Naruto game.
> Were they expecting a Tourny Fighter or something.



no, but the lack of car taken by the programming team is depressing


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lol, true.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Gotta love the fucked-upness of this game. Either it's a piece of shit due to lack of balancing by the devs, or the players are all scrubs.



It's what we've always wanted from a Naruto game.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Itachi is so annoying... his awakening is far too broken...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2010)

Why do people keep quiting on me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Just seen everybody ultimate jutsu's and awakenings.
Too awsome Lars may become my main.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 23, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Mystic: thanks for the three matches, your ino really raped my Tenten. Lol guess I must practise single matches more


I accidentally chose single lol. Yea those were some good matches. I wanted to play with different characters but Idk if it was me or you who kept choosing Rematch lol. Let me know when you want to play again and this time it'll be Team matches lol.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 23, 2010)

I Я Reckless! said:


> Well, some of the members at shishi rendan (the group known as "ANBU", specifically) have already deemed this game broken
> 
> *35 minutes into testing and they already found that you can knj cancel into a free ougi(b/c of invincible startups)*


Yea that is old as fuck.

People are still complaining about these things? Really?

It's like they expected a Tekken or Street Fighter level of balance out of this game. Think of this as a beat-em up fighter and then you'll be able to enjoy the game more.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

I've had one match where I couldn't do anything because all my moves were KNJ.
It's like all he did the whole match was block, I don't know how some people can constantly do it.. I'm lucky if I can pull it off here and there. Yet when someone literally KNJ about 90% of them time it's really annoying.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Yea that is old as fuck.
> 
> People are still complaining about these things? Really?
> 
> It's like they expected a Tekken or Street Fighter level of balance out of this game. Think of this as a beat-em up fighter and then you'll be able to enjoy the game more.



Free Matches?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Free Matches?


Soon Akatsuki...soon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Who has the best Record here?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 23, 2010)

PhoenixRoy said:


> Guys, Mystic Sasuke is hacking >:|
> 
> Lol, just kidding, I got beat pretty badly though, good games.


Yea, good matches. You are pretty good.


----------



## lo0p (Oct 23, 2010)

lol wut?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwBlT5hVcQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

lo0p said:


> lol wut?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwBlT5hVcQk[/YOUTUBE]



Nice sig BTW


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tier list, by Shishi Rendan.com
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's Storm 1 all over again. 

Except Ino is garbage this time around instead of top.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

It really depends on the player, because I've been raping with Ino since day one


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 23, 2010)

lo0p said:


> lol wut?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwBlT5hVcQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

I think after 50 ranked wins I'll be mainly playing the casual matches.


----------



## Undead (Oct 23, 2010)

^ Why 50? Do you unlock something at 50?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ^ Why 50? Do you unlock something at 50?


I think you get a title at 50.. not sure. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljz78vHZOeY[/YOUTUBE]

Wait what.. I have to lose 20 times..

080| Certainly Victorious: 10 ranked wins online.

081| Explosively Advancing: 20 ranked wins online.

082| Dojo Breaker: 30 ranked wins online.

083| One's Own Ruler: 40 ranked wins online.

084| Omnipotent: 50 ranked wins online.

085| Underdog: Lose 10 ranked matches

086| Survivor: Lose 20 ranked matches


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn, people are finding glitches and problems with the combat like crazy!

Like this...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

It's just a PoS game, after all.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Damn, people are finding glitches and problems with the combat like crazy!
> 
> Like this...



What's the problem here ? 

I don't see anything wrong.

Good timing is a glitch ?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 23, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Damn, people are finding glitches and problems with the combat like crazy!
> 
> Like this...



That's not a glitch, i call that the rasen-pingpong.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2010)

^^Lol, Awesome.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't see how that's a glitch...


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm trying to get online but no beginners can get connected to me 

any weak players (lol) willing to give me a try?  

just go easy on me, i'm a girl.



pm me and i'll give you my profile name

i dunno how to add you though


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

I notice 1010 is a good counter for Deidara.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Oct 23, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> i'm trying to get online but no beginners can get connected to me
> 
> any weak players (lol) willing to give me a try?
> 
> ...



xbox?
I don't know if im a weak player tho..
i dont have all the characters yet...im slacking


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm on Ps3.

It's coo, I just need to try out my skills against some part of the world 

I won't get too mad if you beat me.



Hopefully


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2010)

I was just playing casual match, and played against this guy that used nothing but Itachi. Casual Match, 5 rematches. Nothing but Itachi. 

His PSN is sasukeamaterasu for those curious. It threw me off a bit. I figured he'd go straight for Taka/Kirin. 




Milkshake said:


> i'm trying to get online but no beginners can get connected to me
> 
> any weak players (lol) willing to give me a try?





Milkshake said:


> It really depends on the player, because I've been raping with Ino since day one



 

That was just from last page too.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

I was talking about my irl friends  while you tryna start somethin


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I was talking about my irl friends  while you tryna start somethin



 sure. Ain't fooling anyone. 

But now that you mentioned it, When I got the game first day, it'd take seconds to find someone to play against. Now I literally have to wait minutes to find someone to play. I guess the game is dying? Doesn't surprise me if it is.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

yea whateva you say 


if it's dying, it picked the wrong time :<

eh, i think i'm getting someone rite now.

i hate online shit :/


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> sure. Ain't fooling anyone.
> 
> But now that you mentioned it, When I got the game first day, it'd take seconds to find someone to play against. Now I literally have to wait minutes to find someone to play. I guess the game is dying? Doesn't surprise me if it is.


I have no trouble finding a match, though I like to pick fights with the high ranked people...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2010)

Just played against a guy that KNJed _perfectly_ whenever I start to get him into a combo. He got out of it after only 1 or 2 hits and would literally try and shove a chidori right up my ass everytime. 

Fuck man, I can't KNJ in UNS as well as I did in the Narutimate series. Sometimes it's the lag but more often it's my timing for some reason.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just played against a guy that KNJed _perfectly_ whenever I start to get him into a combo. He got out of it after only 1 or 2 hits and would literally try and shove a chidori right up my ass everytime.
> 
> Fuck man, I can't KNJ in UNS as well as I did in the Narutimate series. Sometimes it's the lag but more often it's my timing for some reason.



Oh I know what you mean, had a guy yesterday just KNJ 90% of the time, and that's everything. I couldn't use any of my throws, he would just KNJ and go from there, even when I had him locked down with support and tried to throw him while he's blocking, just one KNJ after another, I'm guessing he was using a turbo controller or something.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Oh I know what you mean, had a guy yesterday just KNJ 90% of the time, and that's everything. I couldn't use any of my throws, he would just KNJ and go from there, even when I had him locked down with support and tried to throw him while he's blocking, just one KNJ after another, I'm guessing he was using a turbo controller or something.



Possibly he was.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2010)

Is there gamer pictures out for this game?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2010)

What do logs mean?

And evil SM Naruto is a bastard, killed me like 5 times


----------



## Undead (Oct 23, 2010)

I heard you can tell if someone is using a turbo controller by observing his 
/ her character and see if it's constantly twitching through the battle.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

^logs are just different logs you can use when you KNJ

lol, i had a hard time with him too. i got him on the 6th try


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2010)

What the hell is KNJ?

I should pay more attention to the in game tutorials


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2010)

^kawarimi no jutsu.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

What does this technique do?


----------



## mangekyouXXsharingan (Oct 23, 2010)

what's a turbo controller?


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Oct 23, 2010)

won, my first ranked match..Kakuzu is my boy


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2010)

mangekyouXXsharingan said:


> what's a turbo controller?


Controller that if you press a button, it will automatically press it for you quickly as long as you hold it.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2010)

I met someone who KNJ'ed perfectly too. 

I lost, but I suppose it's possible to do long range and spam the hell out of his chakra and then give him a beating... maybe.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 23, 2010)

What's a Naruto?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone play 360? I bought it for cheap today


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Anyone play 360? I bought it for cheap today



Check the first page for GTs. 90% of the people here are on PS3 though. 

PM Destinator to add your name on the list.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 23, 2010)

Just beat it today. It was amazing. 


I first got the game. Put the difficulty on "Super Hard"
Then I raped Sasuke with Tenten...(after 8 tries )


Really great game. Also, I found out.

The VA who plays young Yahiko in the dub, is the same VA for Brolly from DBZ 


EDIT: I do need help, though. Once I've filled up all the relationship hearts on a friend (AKA Tenten <3), what do I do after that?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm go be a beast when I get it.


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 23, 2010)

Hopefully there is some DLC down the road


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Indeed need some add-ons.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> EDIT: I do need help, though. Once I've filled up all the relationship hearts on a friend (AKA Tenten <3), what do I do after that?



You have to fill up the majority of the others as well (Sakura and Ino is recommended) and then at some point, she (and the girls I just listed) will be outside the dango store. 

Just fill up everyone's hearts so it's not confusing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what to look out for when I play online
Turbo controllers, infinite spammers, etc?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

360 Player Matches anyone?


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 24, 2010)

I really wanna just go out and grab a LIVE card right now to play...but my better judgement says to wait until later in the week.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

My internet turned off and now it says i have a disconnection.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Anyone play 360? I bought it for cheap today


I'll play you, my gamer tag is my Custom Title.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

My head is spinning from the thoughts of this game.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> My internet turned off and now it says i have a disconnection.



How's Deidara treating you lately? 
I've run into few people who were quite good against him.

I'm using him as well.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Is he any fun?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> How's Deidara treating you lately?
> I've run into few people who were quite good against him.
> 
> I'm using him as well.



I havn't been using him lately because he is easy to counter now.
Everyone that plays him against me usually loses and then leaves.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I havn't been using him lately because he is easy to counter now.
> Everyone that plays him against me usually loses and then leaves.



Deidaras not that hard to counter, sasuke and ten ten are great counters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

I get knowledge from players who know what they are talking about.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the battles, Corran! Pretty epic. 

I had my first draw against a Deidara player after those battles.  
I used Taka Sasuke and he entered his awakening. We ended up dying at the same time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Should we qualify that as an epic draw?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> My internet turned off and now it says i have a disconnection.



It will actually reset itself after 24 hours so don't worry


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> It will actually reset itself after 24 hours so don't worry



We have to play a few later on.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> It will actually reset itself after 24 hours so don't worry



You're right, now it says 0/10.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I accidentally chose single lol. Yea those were some good matches. I wanted to play with different characters but Idk if it was me or you who kept choosing Rematch lol. Let me know when you want to play again and this time it'll be Team matches lol.



Lol I usually wait for people to see if they want re- match. Nvm it was still very fun  yea hope team matches will be good too


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

Nakiro: Sorry guys I haven't been very well soni didn't go online last night. Might hv been my bro playing story mode or free battle with his friends. Didn't mean to ignore your requests. 

And i still cannot find Tsunade's pen!!!! Omg infuriating!!!!!! I kept looking around the training vicinity gate but it dowsnt appear ANYWHERE!!!!


----------



## Undead (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey there *Nakiro*. Want to play some matches in a few?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hey there *Nakiro*. Want to play some matches in a few?


I'm working again tonight.. will be out of here in 6 hours or so..


----------



## Undead (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh yeah...Dude, what time is it for you? :S


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Oh yeah...Dude, what time is it for you? :S


it's 2:10 AM, working 7-7.

I want to play more good players, I get frustrated but it's a good way to learn.


----------



## Undead (Oct 24, 2010)

Woah. What do you do as a job? :S


----------



## LMJ (Oct 24, 2010)

What can make the combat better:
1. Substitution Jutsu requires twice or thrice more Chakra.

This is to prevent abuse. Period.


2. A Mis-timed substitution would penalize you with an X amount of time in which you cannot substitute.

To prevent Turbo-enabled controller users to benefit online. (And abuse)


3. Throws can be broken out of with a correct timed-input.

Although it can work both ways for the attacker and defender, it gives the aggressor more options to keep the attack flow going.


4. Chakra charging needs to be slower.

Prevent  people from using the cat and mouse tactic with fast characters where  all they would do is wait for a chance to Ultimate Jutsu, back off,  recharge Chakra and repeat.


5. Shuriken/Chakra shuriken should always beat Ultimate Jutsu if they come out first.


At the moment its:
1. Dash/Chakra dash beats Shuriken/Chakra Shuriken
2. Ninjutsu beats Dash/Chakra Dash
3. Ultimate Jutsu beats Ninjutsu.

Therefore  to balance and round it back up, Shuriken/Chakra shuriken SHOULD beat  Ultimate Ninjutsu like eg "run 500 miles across the desert past your  screen into your face Nine tailed Rasengan".


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

> What can make the combat better:
> 1. Substitution Jutsu requires twice or thrice more Chakra.
> 
> This is to prevent abuse. Period.
> ...



I don't think this is needed.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I don't think this is needed.


You disagree with #2? I'm all for it. 

I don't think mashing as quickly as possible just to get a heads up over the other person helps the gameplay least bit.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 24, 2010)

Am I the only one who hates the battle system of this game? 

KNJ just ruins *everything*.. it's like if Guilty Gear had an unlimited amount of Burst uses... let's face it, it requires almost no Chakra to use.. so it's really is unlimited.
And it puts you in an advantage, and you can use it against every attack in the game (even throws..), it's just ridiculous.

So because of that, the game rewards the best spamming guard button player


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Am I the only one who hates the battle system of this game?
> 
> KNJ just ruins *everything*.. it's like if Guilty Gear had an unlimited amount of Burst uses... let's face it, it requires almost no Chakra to use.. so it's really is unlimited.
> And it puts you in an advantage, and you can use it against every attack in the game (even throws..), it's just ridiculous.
> ...



I agree, it should require more timing or more chakra. This was the problem in the first game as well.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

I liked it better when you didn't have to use chakra to use KNJ :/


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 24, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I liked it better when you didn't have to use chakra to use KNJ :/



When was that ?
Because as far as I remember, KNJ always costed chakra since Ultimate Ninja 1.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2010)

Sasori is fucking awful to use

Bee on the other hand


----------



## Undead (Oct 24, 2010)

Isis said:


> Sasori is fucking awful to use
> 
> That is all


He's actually quite good when you take the time to practice with him. I've played a few impressive Sasori's out there. He is far from awful.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> When was that ?
> Because as far as I remember, KNJ always costed chakra since Ultimate Ninja 1.


Yup...


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> When was that ?
> Because as far as I remember, KNJ always costed chakra since Ultimate Ninja 1.



I don't remember this at all 
perhaps I wasn't really paying attention, but I guess it's just that I did it so much that it was fast, easy and cheap.


----------



## Undead (Oct 24, 2010)

So Milkshake...How are you liking the game so far?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm basically done with it now, but it was really enjoyable. I'm glad I bought it.

My fav characters to play with are Tsunade, Ino and Minato.

I feel like I have more missions to do before it's completely over


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

Done with it as in story mode or done with it as in time to move on?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

Done with story mode but perhaps that too . I dunno, I feel like I have nothing else to look forward to. I'll do those missions, though gradually and that's it really. Play some online battle too if it's worthwhile. Beating family members isn't good enough


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I notice 1010 is a good counter for Deidara.



Yup her weapons detonate his birds I'm mid air yet slice right through the air and hit him. Temari's winds really counter against Tenten's weapons though but think deidara's bombs counter winds. Lol it's a cycle!

Maining tenten, I rarely lose to deidara these days... Much much less than in the beginning.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 24, 2010)

is it possible to replay the epic boss fight like itachi vs sasuke or sakura and chiyo vs sasori.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

U have to purchase these scenes at a store


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Thanks for the battles, Corran! Pretty epic.
> 
> I had my first draw against a Deidara player after those battles.
> I used Taka Sasuke and he entered his awakening. We ended up dying at the same time.


No probs  It helped me learn a bit more about the long range types I was having trouble against. I've decided to use Kiba against some of the long rangers now because of Gatsuga, really effective.

I just beat a Deidara player too, but with Kiba 


Taofizzle said:


> is it possible to replay the epic boss fight like itachi vs sasuke or sakura and chiyo vs sasori.



Go to the hokages room and talk to the guy there and go "replay main battle"


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> No probs  It helped me learn a bit more about the long range types I was having trouble against. I've decided to use Kiba against some of the long rangers now because of Gatsuga, really effective.
> 
> I just beat a Deidara player too, but with Kiba
> 
> ...


i tried that i could only replay battles that don't include qte. i mean can i replay battles with quick time events like gaara vs deidara or orochomaru vs 4 tails naruto.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

I explained it to you. Go to the hokages room and talk to the guy and go to "main battle" and you can choose from ALL the battles you have fought untill now.


On a separate note. up to about 15 Sage Naruto's in a row. I'm sick of this shit. I keep getting fucking rasenganed every ten seconds and because of lag I can never fucking block in time if I'm running.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 24, 2010)

You need to collect the respective crystals for each boss fight first. Not sure about their specific locations, though.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone have the Scan of the note Kishi gave of aprovel of this game?


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay if I encounter a Sage Naruto, Minato, Pain or Deidara next match I'm quitting online for this game, its just not fun going up against the same characters over and over and over and over.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 24, 2010)

I spammed a gun volley spammer to death with Amaterasu. 

Exhilarating, darn exhilarating.



Anyway, Corran, you could try Player matches. I haven't played there all that much, but the incessant spam there should be less bad.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't think I can be bothered 
So after my last comment I fought an Itachi, the first I've ever fought in Ranked I think  I got pretty close but then Susano.
Next match was a Deidara and I murdered him with Kiba. I think I just try using Kiba more. Just gotta figure out a good support system to take out Sage Naruto's. I think Tobi is pretty good for support.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 24, 2010)

In any case, I take that back. Just tried player matches, and apparently, it's where those Sage Naruto spammers, Deidaras, Minatos and Pains practise. 

Only good thing is, I don't feel so indignant when I choose Jiraiya and lose to them.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

Nobody wants to play as Chouji then?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 24, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Does anyone have the Scan of the note Kishi gave of aprovel of this game?



Yeah, I scanned it when I got the game.

Huge ass pic.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting that mate, I enjoyed reading it 

I've just done the Jiraiya/Pein fight on the story mode and I'm looking forward to the next part of the story, KillerBee intrests me alot at the moment.
Anybody care to tell me if he's decent or what?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> No probs  It helped me learn a bit more about the long range types I was having trouble against. I've decided to use Kiba against some of the long rangers now because of Gatsuga, really effective.
> 
> I just beat a Deidara player too, but with Kiba



Right about kiba! When I meet kiba players I always need to have my blasting spheres ready. He's really fast and effective against range characters, especially with gatsuga. Been practicing using him too


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

It will be a pain to fight same characters over and over again like someone already said.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 24, 2010)

Spammers and grabbers are the most boring people to fight with.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

> *Spammers *and grabbers are the most boring people to fight with.


^^ Talkin bout me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Noob strategy : LOS


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

I call it Tactical Jutsu Usage.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 24, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> You need to collect the respective crystals for each boss fight first. Not sure about their specific locations, though.


so if i collect this cyrstals i will be able to replay e.g the sakura and chiyo vs sasori fight with the quick time event.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about adding it to my growing PS3 collection. Might try to get it on cheap.

Through if I never played any of Naruto games before so how is it and how good is online mode?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 24, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Talkin bout me.


You're not as bad because of your exceedingly great use of Supports. But I've seen people that just run up to you and try to grab you. It's so funny, and boring at the same time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh wow gotta be on the look out for that.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 24, 2010)

That game is awesome!!! Itachi is amazing


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Good games Deathgun, thanks for the tips.

I assumed you were done since you went offline or if anything your connection died.

We'll play again soon.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok, any tactics against good Deidara users? The noob spammers are pretty easy, but the good KNJ'ers are a headache. It's the first time I'm thinking of choosing a char solely as a counter against them. I tried Itachi but they're smart, they won't start comboing until after I've used my fireball. 

Then, once given the chance, they'll spam their combo which lifts them into the air followed by the aerial combo and do this all the time. I can't even rush them because they'll just knj and start their aerial combo immediately. Not to mention, ranged supports can't seem to hit them because they're constantly rising in the air with their combos...


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 24, 2010)

I got cursed out the first time I played because I was spamming  I was just button smashing. Yashiro, I need to play you!


----------



## Bloo (Oct 24, 2010)

You got the GAME!?!?!?!?!? I'm playing you now.

And people need to quit complaining about blocking, just because you couldn't hit me, doesn't mean you deserved to win.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games Deathgun, thanks for the tips.
> 
> I assumed you were done since you went offline or if anything your connection died.
> 
> We'll play again soon.



Yea, the power died suddenly for the 2ND (!) time today.
The whole city was struck.

I guess someone was fucking shit up at the power plant.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Yea, the power died suddenly for the 2ND (!) time today.
> The whole city was struck.
> 
> I guess someone was fucking shit up at the power plant.



Ah ok. 

It was probably Infinity Ward, fucking up things like usual.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 24, 2010)

is asuma's awakening amazing or what.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

i just relized that the max amount of points is 9 million and not 900,000.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

That's alot.


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 24, 2010)

Guys, has anyone else completed the curse doll mission, collected them all, did the whole Fragment bit, and still NOT get their trophy for getting all the dolls??

Or is it just me...?


----------



## Agitation (Oct 24, 2010)

KakaiShika said:


> Guys, has anyone else completed the curse doll mission, collected them all, did the whole Fragment bit, and still NOT get their trophy for getting all the dolls??
> 
> Or is it just me...?


Did Tsunade order you to track down the curse doll master yet? Because unless you've done that and defeated Sage Mode Naruto you won't get the trophy.


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 24, 2010)

Agitation said:


> Did Tsunade order you to track down the curse doll master yet? Because unless you've done that and defeated Sage Mode Naruto you won't get the trophy.



Oh shit.. LOL I didn't know we had to. I'll do that right now and update in a bit. Thanks.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok guys i need help you know Konahamaru's side mission for the items you need to collect for him? Well i got the Ninja pills and theres 2 other items i can't remember the names of but if you do can you tell me where to find these items at?

I need some help cause i think its my last request and also i think i've done all the friend events and  i still dont got my trophy is there a friend event in the hidden rain? or somewhere else that isnt in the sand village or leaf village?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> Ok guys i need help you know Konahamaru's side mission for the items you need to collect for him? Well i got the Ninja pills and theres 2 other items i can't remember the names of but if you do can you tell me where to find these items at?
> 
> I need some help cause i think its my last request and also i think i've done all the friend events and  i still dont got my trophy is there a friend event in the hidden rain? or somewhere else that isnt in the sand village or leaf village?


Finished that event quickly b/c I had everything already when he asked me to go and collect those stuff. Don't remember what they are though. How do you get a friend event? I have some guys that like me 5 hearts but Idk how to get the friend event. Also anyone knows where I can find the last bird to the right on the second column?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 24, 2010)

Has anyone actually beat the Curse Doll Sage Naruto...?


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 24, 2010)

KakaiShika said:


> Has anyone actually beat the Curse Doll Sage Naruto...?



i did my first try.


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 24, 2010)

FOR REAL???!

WTH did u do to win first tryy??


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

Why is mostly everyone having trouble with Cursed Doll Naruto? I also beat him on my first try. Get a lot of Explosive bombs and tags and use them when you KNJ out of his combos.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

That seems like a nice way have to write it down.


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 24, 2010)

Nvm guys, I beat him with a combo of using explosive tags, bombs, etc then hitting him about 5 times with Rasenshurkien.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol I beat him the first time with my dream team of Tenten hinata and ino. Was a close fight to the end though. But the gen old man's challenge was darn fun too


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Has anyone noticed how in the Grandpa Gen challenges, he the computer fucking cheats?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 24, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Has anyone noticed how in the Grandpa Gen challenges, he the computer fucking cheats?



That's what makes them challenging.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

And fun!!!! I kept changing my mains to play with the Gen's challengers... the last match was darn fun!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> And fun!!!! I kept changing my mains to play with the Gen's challengers... the last match was darn fun!


...how is it FUN? Especially on the fucking Chiyo challenge.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 24, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...how is it FUN? Especially on the fucking Chiyo challenge.



Let me tell you this, i did ALL of the challenges with Naruto and NO support.
In fact i got the 10th challenge in ONE try.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Let me tell you this, i did ALL of the challenges with Naruto and NO support.
> In fact i got the 10th challenge in ONE try.


You're a liar.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 24, 2010)

I did too and they were fun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Just got through watching Sasuke's moveset.
Pretty good.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2010)

do anybody have 100% complete???


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

Curse Mode Sage Naruto was a bitch. Toke me like 4 tries but then I got Ino and I won, on a whim I must say. Just spam weapons, and I also used Ino's throw - it actually worked despite the fact that I thought it was disabled in Awakening mode 

I'm stuck on Chiyo's stage with the Grandpa Gen guy. They're fun but they ain't no joke


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Let me tell you this, i did ALL of the challenges with Naruto and NO support.
> In fact i got the 10th challenge in ONE try.


10th was pretty much the easiest. Jiriya is slow so its easy to KNJ out of his attacks. I've got to admit Chiyo gave me a bit of trouble b/c of her poison and long range combat cuz I was using Neji a close range combat with 1 bar and a 1/4 of health.

EDIT: @ Milkshake

Sage Mode Naruto is a different character not an awakening so that's why throws work on him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I'm stuck on Chiyo's stage with the Grandpa Gen guy. They're fun but they ain't no joke


The Computer Is a Cheating BASTARD here.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 24, 2010)

How many people people pick Minato online geez its been Minato,Minato,Minato nonstop.
But I've beaten everyone of them.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

^ Aw right! I forgot about that. Keep on using UNS1 logic.

Yea, Chiyo ain't no joke


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 24, 2010)

MS81 said:


> do anybody have 100% complete???



Do you mean the trophies or the story?.

I have 70% with the trophies and 100% in the story.


----------



## Agitation (Oct 24, 2010)

Sage Mode Naruto was a piece of cake, from what I remember he didn't even take 2 inches of health off me.

As for chiyo, she was a bitch and the only solution I found to defeating her was using Kakashi, keeping a major distance and try to land as many Mangekyou Sharingans as possible.

I have 91% trophies now but the last one I won't be able to get. It's the gain all titles trophy which is just...blah. I cba playing online anymore. :')


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

If anyone is up for some matches, add me PSN:Nakiro.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

Won't be able to get 100% cuz of the supposed glitch with Tsunade's favorite pen request. Apparently once u accept the request and save before u get the pen, the pen will disappear permanently.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2010)

When I faced Cursed Sage Naruto, I was able to make him deplete his chakra and kept him from filling it back up at all. He couldn't knj any combos I threw at him from then on.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Won't be able to get 100% cuz of the supposed glitch with Tsunade's favorite pen request. Apparently once u accept the request and save before u get the pen, the pen will disappear permanently.


That sucks! Play it all over again


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 24, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Won't be able to get 100% cuz of the supposed glitch with Tsunade's favorite pen request. Apparently once u accept the request and save before u get the pen, the pen will disappear permanently.


Speaking of that pen request I only found one part I need to fix it. Anyone know where the other one is?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Won't be able to get 100% cuz of the supposed glitch with Tsunade's favorite pen request. Apparently once u accept the request and save before u get the pen, the pen will disappear permanently.


Really? that sucks.

Didn't do that for me. I found the pen, it broke and then I decided to go to the Items shop to get it fixed. Then I got me a list of things needed to fix it, but I decided not to go find em because that's hectic


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Won't be able to get 100% cuz of the supposed glitch with Tsunade's favorite pen request. Apparently once u accept the request and save before u get the pen, the pen will disappear permanently.



Oh wow.. that's a pretty messed up glitch..


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

I have been trying to find the stupid pen for ages but it was after looking at gamefaqs that I read that quite a number have faced the same problem and realized this could be a serious glitch. Sigh so very sad cuz tsunade's are the only supports that I  have yet to unlock. Oh well


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm, you didn't look by the Training Vicinity? It was immediately right there after I accepted it.

lol they fucked up on that.

You can still unlock Tsunade's support, I think? Just give her flowers right?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

What's the difference between the supports you unlock through Story Mode/SP to the ones you can already use as support?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

When they mean unlocking support, they mean support options. In the beginning, every character has only one support option (Attack, Guard or Balance) - when you max out the hearts and get the friendship event, you can obtain the other options.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok thanks man. Is it for everyone or just some?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Why?  that really sucks


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

Ya welcome dude.

It is for every character. Though characters like Taka Sasuke, Karin, Suigetsu, Juugo, Akatsuki, etc cannot be obtained in SM so you just gotta battle a lot in free mode to get a certain amount of SP.


----------



## kenji1104 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've unlock all characters but I want my SP points to go up to 999 999 to unlock all ninja info cards and misc. things like titles. I'm experiencing delays in online mode though. Add me up in PSN: kenji1104.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 24, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Speaking of that pen request I only found one part I need to fix it. Anyone know where the other one is?



 One is near Sai, the other is in the tower where the birds are stored.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 24, 2010)

My tsunade is stuck outside the village and she does nothing but remind me to search the area thoroughly. She doesn't say anything else to allow me to give her flowers. I also haven't received any letter from her while all the others have given me their missions and letters so I could unlock all their support modes 

MS: it's for the leaf ninja ( except for those who are dead in the manga like jiraiya) and the sand siblings. The rest are all unlocked through SP


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

How many members can travel in a group?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Ya welcome dude.
> 
> It is for every character. Though characters like Taka Sasuke, Karin, Suigetsu, Juugo, Akatsuki, etc cannot be obtained in SM so you just gotta battle a lot in free mode to get a certain amount of SP.


Or replay the awesome Boss battles


Red Raptor said:


> Won't be able to get 100% cuz of the supposed glitch with Tsunade's favorite pen request. Apparently once u accept the request and save before u get the pen, the pen will disappear permanently.
> 
> MS: it's for the leaf ninja ( except for those who are dead in the manga like jiraiya) and the sand siblings. The rest are all unlocked through SP


Ok thanks. We should play again lol but with different characters b/c I'm not a 1 character user lol.

@ NeoKurama

Maximun is 4


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Or replay the awesome Boss battles
> 
> Ok thanks. We should play again lol but with different characters b/c I'm not a 1 character user lol.
> 
> ...



Ok. Thanks


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 24, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> How many people people pick Minato online geez its been Minato,Minato,Minato nonstop.
> But I've beaten everyone of them.



 Minato users are always the same. RASENGAN! RASENGAN!!! HERE I COME!! HERE I COME!! I just take SM Naruto and keep my guard up constantly if he gets near me he gets grabbed, and his awakening isn't a big deal.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

No Problem.

So again does anyone know where I can find the last messenger bird on the second column?


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> No Problem.
> 
> So again does anyone know where I can find the last messenger bird on the second column?



 That's kinda impossible to answer since we don't know which ones you have. I'd guess you forgot Tenchi Bridge.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> That's kinda impossible to answer since we don't know which ones you have. I'd guess you forgot Tenchi Bridge.


I got that one. You know how there are two columns. I am missing the last one to the right on the second column. From left to right/1-10 I am missing the last one #10


----------



## Undead (Oct 24, 2010)

*Mystic Sasuke*: You and I haven't played it. I take it you're scared? :ho


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

I sent you a friend request the day the game came out and waited to be accepted but you never did.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooooh 
@mysticsasuke. I sent you a friend request on PSN


----------



## Undead (Oct 24, 2010)

......

Resend it. 

PSN: musica027

You wanna play right now?


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 24, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> Minato users are always the same. RASENGAN! RASENGAN!!! HERE I COME!! HERE I COME!! I just take SM Naruto and keep my guard up constantly if he gets near me he gets grabbed, and his awakening isn't a big deal.



So what. Rasengan is one of the most effective moves he has in his arsenal.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I got that one. You know how there are two columns. I am missing the last one to the right on the second column. From left to right/1-10 I am missing the last one #10



Check the Akatsuki hideout, I think thats where I found the last one. Use a warp scroll to get there so you don't have to run around so much.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Ooooh
> @mysticsasuke. I sent you a friend request on PSN


I'll accept it when I get online. Plan on getting UNS 2 right?


Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ......
> 
> Resend it.
> 
> ...


I can't right now. I'll see if I can go online later on tonight and send you a friend request and hopefully you'll see it this time so I can demolish you.

EDIT: @ Corran
I also have that one. Do you know if there is one in the Hidden Rain Village? I went there but during the the Curse Doll mission to fight Pain but didn't see any bird.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> So what. Rasengan is one of the most effective moves he has in his arsenal.



Its kinda cheap to be honest, there is no charge up time for it so its pretty hard to block when there is any kind of lag.


----------



## Undead (Oct 24, 2010)

Demolish me? 

HA! WHAT A JOKE! :ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> Its kinda cheap to be honest, there is no charge up time for it so its pretty hard to block when there is any kind of lag.





Mystic Sasuke said:


> I'll accept it when I get online. Plan on getting UNS 2 right?
> 
> I can't right now. I'll see if I can go online later on tonight and send you a friend request and hopefully you'll see it this time so I can demolish you.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it's go be a long time before we play .


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Demolish me?
> 
> HA! WHAT A JOKE! :ho


Yes demolish you. I'll let you see what can I do with most of the Character roster.


NeoKurama said:


> Yeah, but it's go be a long time before we play .


Reason?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Yes demolish you. I'll let you see what can I do with most of the Character roster.
> 
> Reason?



Can't get the game till x-mas.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

That sucks. Well I'll be waiting to play you


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> That sucks. Well I'll be waiting to play you



Same here.


----------



## Aidin (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get an collector's edition and for how much?
thanks


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> Its kinda cheap to be honest, there is no charge up time for it so its pretty hard to block when there is any kind of lag.



You guys don'tknow what cheap is. I use it not only because it's strong, but because it's cool.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> You guys don'tknow what cheap is. I use it not only because it's strong, but because it's cool.



Its the same as Sage Naruto's Rasengan Barrage. I explained why it was cheap.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

Minat's Ultimate comes out really quickly, that's about it..


----------



## The World (Oct 24, 2010)

The Ultimate's aren't as flashy anymore huh?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

I miss the little mini game with the ultimates.  
But the new way is faster.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> Its the same as Sage Naruto's Rasengan Barrage. I explained why it was cheap.



Oh my goodness. Sage Mode Naruto is worse. And no, nothing is cheap. You can use them as well as their moves in a cheap way, but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 24, 2010)

The World said:


> The Ultimate's aren't as flashy anymore huh?



Nope.

It kinda makes me sad.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 24, 2010)

But atleast they made team jutsus to make up.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ Yea, but one thing they did fuck up on big time is chakra dash.
Not sure why they changed or thought they needed to.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

what changed about chakra dash? 

btw, how do I stop Jiraiya's health in Gen challenge 10?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 24, 2010)

You bounce off your opponent when they block it and you don't reach them when you're across the map.
This makes people able to spam ninja movement and never be touched if they wanted.
Ninja Storm 1 had it set up just fine.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 24, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> But atleast they made team jutsus to make up.


Yeah, those are sweet.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 24, 2010)

Nakiro WRECKED me in the team matches we played, but I sort of got him back in the single matches.

Anyway, Nakiro, I was playing Raging Blast a lot before this game and I had to time out attacks to teleport/get way just like in this game. That's why I'm decent at the KNJ.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2010)

I forgot I put it on Super Hard (Wanted to see if it made a difference for cpu vs cpu, was bored), and went up against Killer Bee with Minato. I never played the first, and I just really started playing this one. Somehow romped the shit out of him though.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2010)

Just finished the game........didn't unlock Minato though or Killer Bee.

PSN ID:  Thunder_Emperor

honing my skills with Neiji


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 24, 2010)

Whats the award for the 10 challenges? It appears thats all I have left to look forward too


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> what changed about chakra dash?
> 
> btw, how do I stop Jiraiya's health in Gen challenge 10?



Dunno, I just beat the shit out of him to the point where his regenerating didn't help him.


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2010)

How do you unlock Minato and Killerbee? What's the secret?


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 24, 2010)

Corran said:


> Check the Akatsuki hideout, I think thats where I found the last one. Use a warp scroll to get there so you don't have to run around so much.



 If you don't find it there then just run around for a while and check off areas you've been in, you'll find it eventually. TBH I've gotten every Acheivement except the title one, the ones for using a charachter 30 times are damn near impossible. 

BTW, I wasn't complaining about Minato, I was just mentioning how it always is. Whenever I see someone take Minato I think "Oh this is gonna be good" then I watch and keep my guard up and sure enough, "RASENGAN"!!!


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 24, 2010)

Klue said:


> How do you unlock Minato and Killerbee? What's the secret?



 Storm points. Also Chiyo is the cheapest character IMO, made one guy rage earlier and another send me "Dude your fucking gay" after the match.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPnM7_k-6t0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Klue said:


> How do you unlock Minato and Killerbee? What's the secret?



For Bee:



> Earn 540,000 SP and Finish 37 Dolls Quest. Next complete "Fragments".



mts.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> If you don't find it there then just run around for a while and check off areas you've been in, you'll find it eventually. TBH I've gotten every Acheivement except the title one, the ones for using a charachter 30 times are damn near impossible.
> 
> BTW, I wasn't complaining about Minato, I was just mentioning how it always is. Whenever I see someone take Minato I think "Oh this is gonna be good" then I watch and keep my guard up and sure enough, "RASENGAN"!!!



Yeah check all the "arena" type areas and you will eventually get it.

I was aiming for the title thing but for some reason I didn't get the titles for replaying main battles and fufulling the extra objectives and I don't know what to do to get it now. I'm so pissed at it 

My problem with Minato players is also "RASENGAN" "RASENGAN" "RASENGAN" And if you move you will get hit by it, so all you can do is block and then get hit by his throw because of lag, for me anyway.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Dunno, I just beat the shit out of him to the point where his regenerating didn't help him.



With who? I was hella close with Tsunade, but he rasengan'd my ass.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 25, 2010)

Corran said:


> Yeah check all the "arena" type areas and you will eventually get it.
> 
> I was aiming for the title thing but for some reason I didn't get the titles for replaying main battles and fufulling the extra objectives and I don't know what to do to get it now. I'm so pissed at it
> 
> My problem with Minato players is also "RASENGAN" "RASENGAN" "RASENGAN" And if you move you will get hit by it, so all you can do is block and then get hit by his throw because of lag, for me anyway.



 Corran Horn? The trick is to get a character with an even cheaper throw like SM Naruto. Also his throw has good range but is done slowly. Ah by the way, Does anyone know how to do the Tilt left stick and B move, I can't figure that shit out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> With who? I was hella close with Tsunade, but he rasengan'd my ass.



Your talking about on the 10th challenge right?

I just used Naruto and picked my spots/baiting him and countered him with Naruto's Ultimate Jutsu, you could probably do the same thing with Tsunade. 

I found being a bit patient in that fight helps a ton, just ignore the healing and make sure he doesn't touch you.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> Storm points. Also Chiyo is the cheapest character IMO, made one guy rage earlier and another send me "Dude your fucking gay" after the match.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPnM7_k-6t0[/YOUTUBE]



I did vs mode to unlock people, and tried each new person once unlocking them. I got like 9200 SP with her, she was so cheap 

I just need to unlock Hokage Naruto now it seems.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I did vs mode to unlock people, and tried each new person once unlocking them. I got like 9200 SP with her, she was so cheap
> 
> I just need to unlock Hokage Naruto now it seems.



 Go to the statue in Ma and Pa's room in Myoboku and pray at the statue. If you still need SP the fastest way I found was to the the Sasuke Vs Eight tailed Kirabee in the fragment. You get like 10K SP per round and alot of cash as well.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2010)

I have about 700k+ SP. I think I have to beat Story Mode first to get Hokage's Costume. I only now just beat Itachi with Kakashi.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I have about 700k+ SP. I* think I have to beat Story Mode first to get Hokage's Costume*. I only now just beat Itachi with Kakashi.



 Actually now that you bring it up I think that's how it works. I came back later and found it, but I could swear it wasn't there before. LOL you get a title just for to Ma toad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know who designed the netcode for this game but every ranked match I've done has been one huge lag-fest. My matches with Deathgun weren't half as laggy as this shit.

Oh well, good thing I care nothing for rank, I just want my damn titles and done.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2010)

Wtf is the point of these titles and cards? And is there a benefit to putting together special teams for free mode battles? Those that have titles other than "Original" I mean.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 25, 2010)

^Yea, I never got that either. Why do characters have stupid relationship titles - is that the Team Name or what? Because like, Naruto and Hinata have "Secret Lovers" as their title (lolwut), so I thought there would like, some heart flying or some shit unique but it's nothing different than putting Hinata and Hidan together .


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the group names are a nice touch. I wish there were more of them (like Uchiha for Sasuke, Itachi and Tobi) but the ones we have are pretty cool. As a NaruHina fan I think the Secret Lovers title is pretty cute.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2010)

Some are weird. Like Sasuke and Sai have one, which is just very random.

I like Gaara and Naruto's; Those Who Know Loneliness.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright, having played this game for roughly 2 weeks, I must say that I can't wait for Storm 3. 


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 




I'd really want to play the likes of A (Raikage), Oonoki (Tsuchikage), Mei(Mizukage), Samehada-mode Kisame and Danzo in this game.




However, the game is far from perfect. In fact, a little too far. 
In general, characters are pretty well designed and fun to play as, but there're some disappointing ones, like Jiraiya for me. It's also a pity that Pain doesn't have Chibaku Tensei in his moveset, and Itachi doesn't have Tsukuyomi (how can Itachi not have his signature move!?).

There're some issues with the gameplay here and there but it's overall really enjoyable.

Sad thing is, there's no replayability apart from online, and most online people aren't really fun to play with. 


I think IGN's score of 8/10 is honestly very fair for the game; well-deserved. It's not really good enough (but it's still good) to deserve any higher IMO, and that's from someone who has loved the game 99% of the time since its announcement.

Personally, due to my being a fan of Naruto, I'd probably give it a little higher than IGN.

Hopefully, they'd make improvements on Storm 3.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 25, 2010)

There should be one for scroll users. Lol Tenten kankuro sai and chiyo?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 25, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ^Yea, I never got that either. Why do characters have stupid relationship titles - is that the Team Name or what? Because like, Naruto and Hinata have "Secret Lovers" as their title (lolwut), so I thought there would like, some heart flying or some shit unique but it's nothing different than putting Hinata and Hidan together .





Gaiash said:


> I think the group names are a nice touch. I wish there were more of them (like Uchiha for Sasuke, Itachi and Tobi) but the ones we have are pretty cool. As a NaruHina fan I think the Secret Lovers title is pretty cute.



NarooHeennu is cannon


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 25, 2010)

do awakening taka sasuke, ms kakashi and hidan does any thing specail apart from attack boost and maybe speed boost.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 25, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Alright, having played this game for roughly 2 weeks, I must say that I can't wait for Storm 3.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_
> ...



I agree about Itachi, they should have left his Tsukiyomi as his Ougi, while using Susanoo as his awakening.

About IGN's review, it sucked, I don't really care about the final score, the review itself isn't detailed at all, and they lowered the final score because of stupid arguments.

About the online, it's actually great, I don't mind players using overpowered characters.. (and there's too many of them) it's not their fault, it's CC2's fault.
And it's the first fighting game that I've seen has a Rematch option via online.

But the biggest issue (as I already mentioned earlier) is the KNJ, it ruins the game completely, that's why I kinda stopped playing after I played with a friend (after completing the story mode of course).

Why can't other companies create a decent fighting system for anime fighters like Treasure did? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sK6LBHRC6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Oct 25, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Alright, having played this game for roughly 2 weeks, I must say that I can't wait for Storm 3.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_
> ...




 Well I expected this much, Hence the reason I decided to wait for the price to go low. Because I was aware of how this game would end. Plus I tend to like games that can hold their own without online. Shows its amount of re playability IMO. As a fan of this game I will definitely pick it up and I m sure that ppl have seen that this isnt a balanced fighter, so many things to exploit as well as some characters being exponentially more useful than the others. knowing this I knew online wont be much fun KNJ system is fucked up for a fighter and ppl seem to complain about spammers now. Now all of those who have seen the problems with this game should now decide on what to do before the next game appears and not be so in a haste to get it if its just a repetition of the same thing with new characters. Alot of things need to be fixed especially if it will be re playable eventually.

On another note love sage narutos uppercut rasengan..


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 25, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> do awakening taka sasuke, ms kakashi and hidan does any thing specail apart from attack boost and maybe speed boost.



Well i noticed that Hidan gets allot tougher in his awakening.

Taka Sasuke gets a new jutsu and has lightning on his blade.

But Kakashi just hits harder.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 25, 2010)

brokeness never prevented me from enjoying a game. I just rarely play online, just with friends.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur1BRsaGO_Q[/YOUTUBE]

Just wanted to share some gameplay of me playing online 

Fun stuff.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 25, 2010)

A player just did a hinata air combo in her awakening mode on my Tenten.... OMG IT WAS SO COOL. Still won in the end but Omg hinata is beastly!!


----------



## narutoarenaruto (Oct 25, 2010)

wow minato is fast in this game i went into awakening mode with him an then a dash and all i saw was a yellow flash


----------



## Firaea (Oct 25, 2010)

slickcat said:


> Well I expected this much, Hence the reason I decided to wait for the price to go low. Because I was aware of how this game would end. Plus I tend to like games that can hold their own without online. Shows its amount of re playability IMO. As a fan of this game I will definitely pick it up and I m sure that ppl have seen that this isnt a balanced fighter, so many things to exploit as well as some characters being exponentially more useful than the others. knowing this I knew online wont be much fun KNJ system is fucked up for a fighter and ppl seem to complain about spammers now. Now all of those who have seen the problems with this game should now decide on what to do before the next game appears and not be so in a haste to get it if its just a repetition of the same thing with new characters. Alot of things need to be fixed especially if it will be re playable eventually.
> 
> On another note love sage narutos uppercut rasengan..



I forgot to mention, though, that the boss battles really make it all worthwhile. They're really fantastic, much more so than when watched on videos.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2010)

Just had a rage quitter, was kicking his arse with Kiba lol
But damn Deidaras are rampant now 
I still can't do anything to them because of lag


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 25, 2010)

narutoarenaruto said:


> wow minato is fast in this game i went into awakening mode with him an then a dash and all i saw was a yellow flash



That's his weakness IMO, i always pick Hinata against him because all they do is side ninja movement, rasengan or ougi.

Punish rasengan with Shugo Hakke.

Punish ougi with my own.

If they awaken do a Shugo Hakke every time they teleport.
No Minato has beaten me in a LOOOOOOOONGGG time.


----------



## narutoarenaruto (Oct 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That's his weakness IMO, i always pick Hinata against him because all they do is side ninja movement, rasengan or ougi.
> 
> Punish rasengan with Shugo Hakke.
> 
> ...



i thought neji was the only one that could go up against minato


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Well i noticed that Hidan gets allot tougher in his awakening.
> 
> Taka Sasuke gets a new jutsu and has lightning on his blade.
> 
> But Kakashi just hits harder.


you mean hidan's damage soak increases.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 25, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> you mean hidan's damage soak increases.



Yes, pretty much.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 25, 2010)

Corran said:


> Just had a rage quitter, was kicking his arse with Kiba lol
> But damn Deidaras are rampant now
> I still can't do anything to them because of lag



Tenten. Itachi and sasuke as balanced supports. Problem solved 

I lost one match to deidara today out if the 4 I met cuz I changed the L1 R1  to try block and Knj. Bad call cuz totally not used to that at the moment. Lol

Won one of the D BIRD man with hinata the other two with Tenten


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 25, 2010)

narutoarenaruto said:


> i thought neji was the only one that could go up against minato



I use Sasori against Minato it always works.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 25, 2010)

My Tenten or hinata work quite well against minato with their jutsus


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Tenten. Itachi and sasuke as balanced supports. Problem solved
> 
> I lost one match to deidara today out if the 4 I met cuz I changed the L1 R1  to try block and Knj. Bad call cuz totally not used to that at the moment. Lol
> 
> Won one of the D BIRD man with hinata the other two with Tenten



I suck with TenTen and people wait till the last second to choose him.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 25, 2010)

^I suck with Tenten too. 


And I got so sick of online that I just went to wreck the CPU and pretend I'm a pro.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2010)

Know how you feel. I had a few bad lagged matches then. I would walk 3 steps and then it would register my commands 

So anyway, Kiba seems to be my way of kicking the shit out of Sage Naruto users  Played a lot of Sasukes tonight though. All of trying to do the juggle trick where I would NEVER land and it would take off at least half my health  One of them did it perfectly and boy was I wondering what the fuck had just happened lol

Edit: Just kicked the absolute shit out of a Deidara, I gave him no chance to bomb combo me  Then when he awakened I used Gatsuga and it was easy to hit him over and over without him hitting me.
Serves him right too for trying a fake out selection by choosing Minato then waiting till the last second to use choose Deidara


----------



## Firaea (Oct 25, 2010)

Kiba is pretty difficult to deal with. Never realised it, but his Gatsuga makes for great spam material. 

And I hate that juggle trick. It just ruins me when it works.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah I kinda spam Gatsuga a bit, but usually because even if Kiba doesn't hit sometimes Akamaru will  Also because its a good way to close the gap.
That being said he isn't perfect. His grab takes a while and if you miss with a Gatsuga you sometimes end up too far from the enemy.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 25, 2010)

Corran said:


> Yeah I kinda spam Gatsuga a bit, but usually because even if Kiba doesn't hit sometimes Akamaru will  Also because its a good way to close the gap.
> That being said he isn't perfect. His grab takes a while and if you miss with a Gatsuga you sometimes end up too far from the enemy.



During my first few battles with Kiba, Akamaru always ended up getting me. Gatsuga's pretty damn fast. 

Though ending too far from a Deidara could be dangerous. 

I had fun with the CPU.
I deliberately let Itachi whack me so I could go Sage Mode and wreck him. 
Ain't ever felt like such a pro before. 

If I didn't need to sleep I'd still be wrecking CPUs.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 25, 2010)

Since I haven't got the game yet, do you guys mind answering a few questions of mine?

Is Story Mode like the last game, where you have to complete those repetitive missions to continue the arc? Or can you do the Story Mode all at once?

What on earth is KNJ? Sorry, I haven't been following. :\

Is online really that laggy? I'm slightly surprised that a PS3/Xbox 360 game is THIS laggy from all the videos/complaints I've seen.

Oh yeah and just a small question, when I used to play Ninja Storm, I was usually the aggressive fighter (maining people like Sasuke, Lee, etc.) and would usually dash to the other person. From what you guys have said, six-tailed Naruto seems to use a chakra volley all the time. Wouldn't it be smarter to take a blow and then rush at him? Just wondering.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 25, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Since I haven't got the game yet, do you guys mind answering a few questions of mine?
> 
> Is Story Mode like the last game, where you have to complete those repetitive missions to continue the arc? Or can you do the Story Mode all at once?
> 
> ...



1 ) Story Mode is nothing like Storm 1.
You have a map, you can explore like in FF7 or 8.
And you actually follow more or less the anime and Tsunade give you mission direcly.
It's more like an RPG like mode with fighting for battle.

2 ) KNJ ( Kawarimi no Jutsu/Sub ) is just like in Storm 1, it just cost more chakra.

3 ) Not really, some people haves crappy connection, that's all.

4 ) 6 Tails Naruto can go close range too and tear you apart but his chakra volley isn't bad.
He's very fast. You fall over when you get hit by a  Chakra volley, so when you stand up, 6 Tails send you a new one.
To be honest most of the awakenings gain something special.

-----------------------

Awakened Kiba tear Susano'o a new asshole.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2010)

My Review on this game -


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Ranked matches are extremely boring because every match is pretty much the exact same with your opponent using the same tactics/lame tricks. I have to use Random selection to keep myself slightly entertained and the netcode is terrible for this game.

I think the best thing is to play with people from here or friends.The most fun I've had versus someone to date was my first matches versus Deathgun.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 25, 2010)

Whatever happened to the 2 secret characters this game was supposed to have?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 25, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Whatever happened to the 2 secret characters this game was supposed to have?



The cake is a lie.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Whatever happened to the 2 secret characters this game was supposed to have?



It was a lie, just like all Pain Paths playable.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I think the best thing is to play with people from here or friends.The most fun I've had versus someone to date was my first matches versus Deathgun.



Duh, that's why I'm saying fuck it to the ranked crap for a while. I'm, sticking to player matches. I wish people would learn how to use different characters, but I guess they just have to win.

I had several 1 v 1's against this dude named Ariel something, it was the most fun I've had in this game in a while.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Duh, that's why I'm saying fuck it to the ranked crap for a while. I'm, sticking to player matches. I wish people would learn how to use different characters, but I guess they just have to win.
> 
> I had several 1 v 1's against this dude named Ariel something, it was the most fun I've had in this game in a while.



I'm not like most people, if you remember I'm the "Random King" from Brawl and using everyone is generally a big part of me in fighting games.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm not like most people, if you remember I'm the "Random King" from Brawl and using everyone is generally a big part of me in fighting games.



In the 1 v 1's I played I used everyone lol. Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, Shino, Gai, Hinata, etc. They were great matches, and the guy didn't resort to cheap  characters like SM Naruto.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Masurao said:


> In the 1 v 1's I played I used everyone lol. Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, Shino, Gai, Hinata, etc. They were great matches, and the guy didn't resort to cheap  characters like SM Naruto.



If Random gives me SM Naruto, Itachi, Minato, Taka Sasuke or someone of that nature I usually do it again. I'm not desperate to win these matches, if I was I'd use someone like that all the time spam the same old shit and call myself "pro".


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur1BRsaGO_Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just wanted to share some gameplay of me playing online
> 
> Fun stuff.



Sorry to disappoint, but 04:30-04:48 is exactly the reason why the game sucks :taichou


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright. I'll finally stop being lazy and pick up my copy of Storm ll today.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 25, 2010)

Lucky nubs. I don't get mine until the 5th of November. -.-


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 25, 2010)

Just fought another SM Naruto spammer and completely wrecked him but he quit as soon as I got him in the team ultimate to finish him :/


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 25, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but 04:30-04:48 is exactly the reason why the game sucks :taichou



That shit is epic In My Humble Opinion.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but 04:30-04:48 is exactly the reason why the game sucks :taichou


If that is a reason for the game sucking it's no wonder the game is awesome.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 25, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but 04:30-04:48 is exactly the reason why the game sucks :taichou



04:30-04:48 = Epic shit right here.

No wonder this game is awesome.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2010)

slickcat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean, I like Naruto but I can't call this an overall great game (good but not great). There's areas where CC2 needs to look at, like proper balancing for the combat and additional fighting modes.

Maybe I'm not as big of a Naruto fan as I thought, maybe the problems with UNS1 and 2 stand out to me more than others. My point is that CC2's strengths lie in their great art and animation, but I've seen them play only to those strengths in every Ultimate Ninja game. I guess just want to see them work to improve on their weaknesses (combat mechanics, alternative modes, new vs. mode options).

Reliving the 'Naruto-experience' is nice but I'd like to see them get really creative and bring some refreshing ideas to the Naruto games they're making.



Yagami1211 said:


> 04:30-04:48 = Epic shit right here.
> 
> No wonder this game is awesome.


It looks aesthetically great but it can be annoying as hell when doing that back and forth. There should be a bigger chakra cost for it, or least some limit on how many times you can do it consecutively.

Maybe there should be a separate KNJ bar where you can do it for only for a limited number of times, and you have to wait for it to recharge before you can KNJ again.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 25, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> It looks aesthetically great but it can be annoying as hell when doing that back and forth. There should be a bigger chakra cost for it, or least some limit on how many times you can do it consecutively.
> 
> Maybe there should be a separate KNJ bar where you can do it for only for limited number of times, and you have to wait for it to recharge before you can KNJ again.



It's an "out of jail" move, therefore it should only be used once or twice in battle, like Burst in Guilty Gear.

Calling this thing 'awesome' gameplay-wise is so wrong


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> It looks aesthetically great but it can be annoying as hell when doing that back and forth. There should be a bigger chakra cost for it, or least some limit on how many times you can do it consecutively.
> 
> Maybe there should be a separate KNJ bar where you can do it for only for limited number of times, and you have to wait for it to recharge before you can KNJ again.



Fully agree with all of this.

---

Also sum up of past 10 online matches:

- Sasuke
- Naruto
- Sasuke
- Sasuke
- Deidara
- Deidara
- Minato
- Naruto
- Sasuke
- Minato


----------



## Masurao (Oct 25, 2010)

GG's Aeon. That Itachi/SM Naruto, and Tobi/Minato matches were pretty funny.Tenten/Sai was good too. I like how we both didn't bother activating awakening in the Itachi/SM Naruto match.

Edit: @ Vio. That's why I'm sticking to player matches now. Fuck that repetitive shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh my shoutout video to Deidera spammers (PSN) online:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB5YkmjalDg&ob=nb_av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Oct 25, 2010)

SM Naruto = RASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGAN or GRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRAB

Itachi= LOL SUSANO

Deidara = SQUARESQUARESQUARESQUARESQUARESQUARESQUARESQUARESQUARESQUARESQUARESQUARESQUAREASSISTASSISTASSISTASSISTASSISTASSISTASSISTASSISTASSISTASSISTASSISTASSISTASSIST

Minato= DASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHDASHRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGAN


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2010)

Masurao said:


> GG's Aeon. That Itachi/SM Naruto, and Tobi/Minato matches were pretty funny.Tenten/Sai was good too. I like how we both didn't bother activating awakening in the Itachi/SM Naruto match.
> 
> Edit: @ Vio. That's why I'm sticking to player matches now. Fuck that repetitive shit.



Yeah, ggs. To tell the truth, I feel like if I awaken, I get slaughtered quicker with the kyuubi's. At least that's how it's been in the matches I've bothered doing it.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 25, 2010)

anyone know where some of the last Friend events are? i think ive done all in the hidden leaf and sand village but i cant find anymore..


Are there anymore in the rain village or such? or is there a list of all friend event list's i could have?

also the second code

where words sleep and vigils keep coming and going.

Where is this code talking about? its a side quest


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Masurao said:


> SM Naruto = RASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGAN or GRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRAB
> 
> Itachi= LOL SUSANO
> 
> ...



Seriously this game is so amazingly balanced, I think it definitely deserves to be recognized as the best competitive fighting game EVER!


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 25, 2010)

I hate myself -___-
I dont even have the game yet. & my Xbox is just sitting there collecting dust ;0


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ranked matches are extremely boring because every match is pretty much the exact same with your opponent using the same tactics/lame tricks. I have to use Random selection to keep myself slightly entertained and the netcode is terrible for this game.
> 
> I think the best thing is to play with people from here or friends.The most fun I've had versus someone to date was my first matches versus Deathgun.



I know what you mean the only people who were fun were people on here and my cousin somewhat.If you like playing deathgun you should play me.He'll tell you I'm just as good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I know what you mean the only people who were fun were people on here and my cousin somewhat.If you like playing deathgun you should play me.He'll tell you I'm just as good.



Yeah that's fine by me man, I just want fun matches rather than the boring ass matches that go on in ranked matches. I can't really play right now cause I got a bunch of job stuff to do, but maybe later tonight or even tomorrow will be good.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah that's fine by me man, I just want fun matches rather than the boring ass matches that go on in ranked matches. I can't really play right now cause I got a bunch of job stuff to do, but maybe later tonight or even tomorrow will be good.



Ok since I'm on now I'll add you.


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 25, 2010)

Since Im a noob and only play and not really care what im doing... how can people get different characters to control for Story mode aka instead of the typical Naruto that runs around everywhere...?

Also, what are your views on those people who brag about beating you with Sasuke, Itachi, Naruto, Kakashi, aka the characters who are typically easy to beat others with vs. a character who isn't typically seen as strong as those four?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Seriously this game is so amazingly balanced, I think it definitely deserves to be recognized as the best competitive fighting game EVER!



Don't get ahead of yourself


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 25, 2010)

KakaiShika said:


> Since Im a noob and only play and not really care what im doing... how can people get different characters to control for Story mode aka instead of the typical Naruto that runs around everywhere...?
> 
> Also, what are your views on those people who brag about beating you with Sasuke, Itachi, Naruto, Kakashi, aka the characters who are typically easy to beat others with vs. a character who isn't typically seen as strong as those four?



You can only use Naruto as the main character runing around.But once you beat the story,you can make your own team out of the leaf ninja aside from Tsunade.

I have no problems with any of them during rank even if they use awakening so they can't brag about being tough to me .


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone knows how to get Viper Fang? Some people said that during the Sasuke vs Bee battle but I didn't get it and SM progressed and I still don't have it. I wen to check to the guy in the Hokage's room but It wasn't there. Every chapter was there but the Fragment chapter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Isis said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself



I didn't mean a single word I said in that. 

After all SSBB has more depth than this game does.



Mystic Sasuke said:


> Anyone knows how to get Viper Fang? Some people said that during the Sasuke vs Bee battle but I didn't get it and SM progressed and I still don't have it. I wen to check to the guy in the Hokage's room but It wasn't there. Every chapter was there but the Fragment chapter.





> Found it, once you get Fragment part of the storyline with Killer Bee and you've finished that go get the scrolls for those battles there on the path just before The Akatsuki Hideout, the item for winning one of those battles while in an awakened state is the Viper Fang



GameFaqs.com


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 25, 2010)

OK Thanks Violent-nin


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but 04:30-04:48 is exactly the reason why the game sucks :taichou



Well if that sucks then... I don't know what's good.

That was one some of the most fun I've had in this game so far, I don't know why it sucks for you. Maybe if you're not good at timing then it could suck for someone personally, but it was an awesome moment going back and forth (especially cause I won  ).


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm slowly switching to Shikamaru in the Ranked matches.. won a couple last night.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 25, 2010)

It's a good idea to run Itachi only in ranked ya?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

I heard he is a great character to use.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I'm slowly switching to Shikamaru in the Ranked matches.. won a couple last night.



Nice to see at least some people playing ranked matches are actually original. 



Sephiroth said:


> It's a good idea to run Itachi only in ranked ya?



If you want to win easily yes, if you don't want to be one of the many......many Itachi's out there then no.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Nice to see at least some people playing ranked matches are actually original.



I use Sasori and Konan on rank.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well if that sucks then... I don't know what's good.
> 
> That was one some of the most fun I've had in this game so far, I don't know why it sucks for you. Maybe if you're not good at timing then it could suck for someone personally, but it was an awesome moment going back and forth (especially cause I won  ).


The point isn't good timing (my timing is fine), it's the fact there's an unlimited number times you can do it. 

If defeats the point of having melee in the 1st place if the very people that are fighting can barely land a hit against one another. The only thing people like me want to see is KNJ'ing have a limit placed on it.

The only characters that could kill away enough chakra to stop it from happening is Hinata, Neji, and Kisame.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If you want to win easily yes, if you don't want to be one of the many......many Itachi's out there then no.



Well I don't mind that, only ranked I care about dominating.

Will save the other characters for free battles.


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 25, 2010)

How does one go about actually making a new team of ninja?

In the story mode, that is...


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

What are ranks that can be earned when playing a rank match?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Nice to see at least some people playing ranked matches are actually original.



I used Shikamaru, Gaara, Kakashi, Sasuke(Kirin), Itachi, and Tobi in ranked. Mostly Kakashi. 

I like to use characters that you wouldn't expect to win with. Coincidentally that happens to be my favorite characters as well.

Who did I fight the majority of the time?

Sage Naruto, Sasuke(Taka/MS), Deidara, Pain, Killer Bee, and then some more Deidara. 

I thought Itachi was going to be cheap... but I was wrong 

Luckily when someone goes all god mode on me, especially with KB and Deidara, all I have to do is circle them and keep throwing Shuriken. Their overpowered beams and bombs don't work if they can't hit me


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

game is awesome i like bee and i unlocked everyone before beating the story line but just fighting battles.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 25, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I use Sasori and Konan on rank.



I have no idea how you can use Konan... lol I find her rather distracting.
I've been noticing lots of people using Sasori as of late. I was playing against one, and he used his awakening, but Shikamaru's jutsu basically drops him right back to the ground after he gets up, so it was his downfall.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> The point isn't good timing (my timing is fine), it's the fact there's an unlimited number times you can do it.
> 
> If defeats the point of having melee in the 1st place if the very people that are fighting can barely land a hit against one another. The only thing people like me is to see KNJ'ing have a limit placed on it.
> 
> The only characters that could kill away enough chakra to stop it from happening is Hinata, Neji, and Kisame.



If you are more skilled at using the substitutions, you will win out against your opponent. I don't see how it's a bad thing to go back and forth between each other. To me, that's fun, and extremely rewarding if you win the exchange. I could see it using up a sliver of chakra every time you do it, but not to the point that you couldn't use it like I could in the video I posted. Like I said, that was extremely fun and having to just stop in the middle of the air because you don't have enough chakra is stupid. If you limit it even further to only a few uses per fight then the game would be extremely boring. No one would use melee attacks because it would be to risky, instead fights would turn into a dance. Circling each other throwing shuriken until someone decides to use a finisher.

It's not like people in ranked matches really use melee that often anyways. It's all about using your support characters to find an opening for a finisher, or some other tactic that rarely involves a melee combo. I'd personally hate to have to just take a combo with no way out because I couldn't use a substitution. I can see where your coming from, but unless they could come up with something better than severely limiting the use of substitutions, I'd rather it be how it is.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol I got lots of practice to do.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 25, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I have no idea how you can use Konan... lol I find her rather distracting.
> I've been noticing lots of people using Sasori as of late. I was playing against one, and he used his awakening, but Shikamaru's jutsu basically drops him right back to the ground after he gets up, so it was his downfall.



She's actually quite good if you use her right. I tend not to use Sasori's awakening because its hard to fight them if they charge at you.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> She's actually quite good if you use her right. I tend not to use Sasori's awakening because its hard to fight them if they charge at you.



I did underestimate Konan when I first fought her online. I think there's a small clip of it in the video I posted, but before I was manhandling her (  ) she was doing really well. Luckily not well enough to beat Itachi


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2010)

Are Ino or TenTen used very much?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2010)

Gray said:


> Are Ino or TenTen used very much?





...




But seriously, No. I didn't see anyone use either of them. Not even as support characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 25, 2010)

KNJ could easily be fixed by not allowing it to be used in the middle of combos, only on the first hit and on jutsu.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just remember a shit load of you guys saying you'd main people like that, it never happened.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2010)

Gray said:


> I just remember a shit load of you guys saying you'd main people like that, it never happened.



I don't even see how that would be possible honestly. Ten Ten is absolutely horrible... Like just plain bad. I use characters like Gaara, Kakashi, and Shikamaru and I think that's challenging (against characters that everyone uses like Pain, Sage Naruto, MS Sasuke, Deidara, and Killer Bee), but those two are just awful.

If someone had a good record using them as a main, I'd be impressed.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 25, 2010)

I gave up on the online. It's pissing me the hell off.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> If you are more skilled at using the substitutions, you will win out against your opponent. I don't see how it's a bad thing to go back and forth between each other. To me, that's fun, and extremely rewarding if you win the exchange. I could see it using up a sliver of chakra every time you do it, but not to the point that you couldn't use it like I could in the video I posted. Like I said, that was extremely fun and having to just stop in the middle of the air because you don't have enough chakra is stupid. If you limit it even further to only a few uses per fight then the game would be extremely boring. No one would use melee attacks because it would be to risky, instead fights would turn into a dance. Circling each other throwing shuriken until someone decides to use a finisher.
> 
> It's not like people in ranked matches really use melee that often anyways. It's all about using your support characters to find an opening for a finisher, or some other tactic that rarely involves a melee combo. I'd personally hate to have to just take a combo with no way out because I couldn't use a substitution. I can see where your coming from, but unless they could come up with something better than severely limiting the use of substitutions, I'd rather it be how it is.



The reason it rarely happens is because it IS that risky though. 
I played against a guy who ran out of his chakra and used up his support already, I punished him with melee, he learned his lesson. 

Otherwise.. I use melee maybe 10% of the time, I mean what's the point if it will be KNJ anyways?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 25, 2010)

Gray said:


> Are Ino or TenTen used very much?


I use Ino sometimes. I like her but I hate Ten Ten. In ranked matches I haven't seen any Ten Ten except for some Player Matches I had against Red Raptor. I've fought 2 Inos on ranked and that's about it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> If you are more skilled at using the substitutions, you will win out against your opponent. I don't see how it's a bad thing to go back and forth between each other. To me, that's fun, and extremely rewarding if you win the exchange. I could see it using up a sliver of chakra every time you do it, but not to the point that you couldn't use it like I could in the video I posted. Like I said, that was extremely fun and having to just stop in the middle of the air because you don't have enough chakra is stupid. If you limit it even further to only a few uses per fight then the game would be extremely boring. No one would use melee attacks because it would be to risky, instead fights would turn into a dance. Circling each other throwing shuriken until someone decides to use a finisher.
> 
> It's not like people in ranked matches really use melee that often anyways. It's all about using your support characters to find an opening for a finisher, or some other tactic that rarely involves a melee combo. I'd personally hate to have to just take a combo with no way out because I couldn't use a substitution. I can see where your coming from,* but unless they could come up with something better than severely limiting the use of substitutions, I'd rather it be how it is.*


And here's my response to that...


bigduo209 said:


> Maybe there should be a separate KNJ bar where you can do it for only for a limited number of times, and you have to wait for it to recharge before you can KNJ again.


Now whether CC2 comes up with something like this or KNJ'ing costs more chakra (which it should since charging chakra doesn't take long) for UNS3, I do feel that it's a notable flaw in the combat. The fundamentals are definitely in place for the UNS games, but there's a few areas that need further refinement.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 25, 2010)

So I come here and see more complaining about this game being unbalanced and being very non-competitive. 

Guess people won't be able to figure out that this nor the 1st game were meant to be competitive on a high scale by any means. 

On a good note, it is possible to beat spammers with ease in ranked matches. I just choose Gai for three matches yesterday to test him out and they turned out very good. I'll probably try other random characters in ranked and make SM Naruto players mad by beating them with lower tier characters.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I did underestimate Konan when I first fought her online. I think there's a small clip of it in the video I posted, but before I was manhandling her (  ) she was doing really well. Luckily not well enough to beat Itachi



You wanna try your Itachi against my Konan then?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> KNJ could easily be fixed by not allowing it to be used in the middle of combos, only on the first hit and on jutsu.



That and also not letting it be so damn easy to time/spam it.



DeathWish08 said:


> So I come here and see more complaining about this game being unbalanced and being very non-competitive.
> 
> Guess people won't be able to figure out that this nor the 1st game were meant to be competitive on a high scale by any means.
> 
> On a good note, it is possible to beat spammers with ease in ranked matches. I just choose Gai for three matches yesterday to test him out and they turned out very good. I'll probably try other random characters in ranked and make SM Naruto players mad by beating them with lower tier characters.



True but there are still people who claim it is competitive and has a very amazing tournament scene. 

Yes their beatable, anyone is, but it's still a very boring way to play. I'd rather not sink to their level of using a "top tier character" or relying on uninspired strategies just to win, but hey that's just me. 

----

Granted I didn't play the first game much as a tournament player I somewhat hoped this game would turn out good but I was let down. :33

----- 

Whoever here uses Chouji is a real man/woman.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Whoever here uses Chouji is a real man/woman.


I've never played as him even against the AI.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> I've never played as him even against the AI.



Cause he's fat huh, SPEAK THE TRUTH!


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Cause he's fat huh, SPEAK THE TRUTH!


Well...um...maybe.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> And here's my response to that...
> 
> 
> 
> > Maybe there should be a separate KNJ bar where you can do it for only for a limited number of times, and you have to wait for it to recharge before you can KNJ again.



That's not a bad idea, but the problem with it is the time limit in ranked rooms. If people are too concerned with refilling that bar then they will keep their distance wasting a lot of time in the process. 

I personally like the other idea mentioned, only being able to use it at the start of a combo and at the end jutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

i like using sage naruto and bee i like the move they do. sage naruto tackle is cool. one question though how can we get ma and pa to use along with naruto. in some of the videos it had sage naruto with ma and pa as support?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 25, 2010)

Flick the left analog + O. They are not supports it's just a move SM Naruto has.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 25, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like using sage naruto and bee i like the move they do. sage naruto tackle is cool. one question though how can we get ma and pa to use along with naruto. in some of the videos it had sage naruto with ma and pa as support?


The frogs are SM Naruto's Tilt O|B move.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> So I come here and see more complaining about this game being unbalanced and being very non-competitive.


But that's gonna happen when you have an Online and Ranked Battle. CC2 were deemed open to criticism the moment they did it.

I'm no tournament player and never claimed to be one, but when I fight someone online/offline they're needs to be a balance in place t ensure both sides are on equal footing.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That's not a bad idea, but the problem with it is the time limit in ranked rooms. If people are too concerned with refilling that bar then they will keep their distance wasting a lot of time in the process.
> 
> I personally like the other idea mentioned, only being able to use it at the start of a combo and at the end jutsu.


That's the point though, it forces you to mindful of your KNJ opportunities, and someone can only run away so much before their caught with support attacks or a jutsu. 

The start of combo or jutsu is a bit iffy for me, I want still I want the ability save myself from a combo, just put a reasonable limit on how it's done.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 25, 2010)

KNJ drives me bat shit insane but it seems people can't get out of Pain's combos. Or is it because my friends suck. Well on another note I really like playing Big O er I mean Jugo.


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2010)

Your friends suck dawg.


----------



## jigen22 (Oct 25, 2010)

The game is fine as it is. If your worried about someone magically getting out of your combo, grab them mid way through, people fall for it hook line and sinker. 

Also, is it just me, but is it so rewarding to spam stars in to people over and over when the pick Sage Naruto?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Flick the left analog + O. They are not supports it's just a move SM Naruto has.



ohh thanks


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 25, 2010)

Gray said:


> Are Ino or TenTen used very much?



I main Tenten, and I've played against at least 10 Tentens (not kidding LOL coincidental about '10') in Ranked compared to the one or two Inos I've played against.

I'm not sure why everyone here is saying Tenten sucks... is it cos she's been changed into a Range character like Shino, Temari and Deidara? I play her Long, Mid and Close range actually and have discovered that when you play with her, you need to apply different strategies and tactics to gain the upper hand. She's not sucky... if you play against AI (Super Hard) or a good Tenten user, you'd realise she's to be reckoned with actually. I know she was a beastly melee combo queen in Storm 1, but I think this version of her actually makes quite a lot of sense too... with 42 characters - 3 are puppeteers and 4 are effective range characters... that leaves 5/6 of the rest as close/ mid range melee fighters. I find it more challenging to play as Tenten than to play as the numerous SM Narutos/ Sasukes/ Itachis/ Deidaras out there.

So Gray, yeah I'm one of those who say I'd main my favourite character and am still sticking to that... though I've been learning how to use Hinata, Ino, Neji, Shikamaru, Kiba and Sai more... basically I'd be exploring more of all the Konoha 12 and the Sand Siblings before I move on to the other characters... Come on guys this game is actually only two weeks old... LOL!!! 

And I've come across MANY people who are using Tenten as support. Her blasting spheres are devastating close and mid range. 

Seriously guys, she's not useless. I've had guys from gamefaqs telling me how they hate me cuz I kill their SM Naruto/ Itachi/ Sasuke on Ranked... and the hate mail that I've been receiving... just show us that Tenten isn't useless in this game! She just needs more patience to learn to handle... 



OK Tenten Fan Rant over! LOL

I still love this game despite all the spammers and laggy glitches...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 25, 2010)

I am loving Oro


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got done playing around 10 ranked matches using only Gai.

Faced two Deidaras and won against both of them. 

The funny thing is that I won against all of the Top Tier characters and my two losses came from Kakashi and Lars.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

What they mid tier?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> If you are more skilled at using the substitutions, you will win out against your opponent. I don't see how it's a bad thing to go back and forth between each other. To me, that's fun, and extremely rewarding if you win the exchange. I could see it using up a sliver of chakra every time you do it, but not to the point that you couldn't use it like I could in the video I posted. Like I said, that was extremely fun and having to just stop in the middle of the air because you don't have enough chakra is stupid. If you limit it even further to only a few uses per fight then the game would be extremely boring. No one would use melee attacks because it would be to risky, instead fights would turn into a dance. Circling each other throwing shuriken until someone decides to use a finisher.
> 
> It's not like people in ranked matches really use melee that often anyways. It's all about using your support characters to find an opening for a finisher, or some other tactic that rarely involves a melee combo. I'd personally hate to have to just take a combo with no way out because I couldn't use a substitution. I can see where your coming from, but unless they could come up with something better than severely limiting the use of substitutions, I'd rather it be how it is.



Spamming the guard button isn't a skill, it's random, it's moronic, and it destroys the existence of combos from this game, which is one of the most impressive things in this game to see.

And for your previous question "Well if that sucks then... I don't know what's good", here's some good examples: SSF4, KOF98, Garou.. and even Bleach DS.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 25, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> What they mid tier?


Yeah, I think Kakashi is Mid Tier or so, and Lars is around there somewhere.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 25, 2010)

Masurao said:


> SM Naruto = RASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGANRASENGAN or GRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRABGRAB
> 
> Itachi= LOL SUSANO
> 
> ...



 This is true. I personally use SM Naruto alot or killerbee, chiyo, maybe Kakuzu and sometimes Itachi. Honestly though there are counters to what you've just mentioned. Except for Deidara though the only way I can think of countering him is to get in his face and stay there or throw windmill shurikens to interrupt his spam.

 Actually I don't really even spam with Naruto I mix up strategies. The nice thing is if it comes time to counter spam he's got everything I need. In response the complaints about combo guarding, doing a combo attack is a risky proposition the only time I do it is if they're trying to get distance and only if their supports are down, or mine are up and I can dump 'em out near him.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 25, 2010)

What is Orochimaru's awakening? The giant snake?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> Yeah, I think Kakashi is Mid Tier or so, and Lars is around there somewhere.



Oh ok. What an insane story.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 25, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> What is Orochimaru's awakening? The giant snake?



Strangely no but it is one of his jutsu's.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

I wonder, Who has the greatest and most haxx awakening?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Isn't it Susano'o?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2010)

Susano'o for sure.

That things get you in a corner, you're done.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Isn't it Susano'o?



I'm not quite sure. That's whi I asked others.
Doesn't it slow his speed done?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 25, 2010)

Susano'o's a lot harder than KN6 imo. Not even close.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm not quite sure. That's whi I asked others.
> Doesn't it slow his speed done?


I watched a vid, it seems to be just as fast, when dashing anyway.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

Gray said:


> I watched a vid, it seems to be just as fast, when dashing anyway.



Oh. I thought due to the size he would be walking instead of running.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 25, 2010)

It doesn't even need to dash to get to you easily, it's reach is fucking crazy. Once I get cornered I'm pretty much done.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> It doesn't even need to dash to get to you easily, it's reach is fucking crazy. Once I get cornered I'm pretty much done.



From the details of it, I will really hate for someone to do this awakening on me.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh. I thought due to the size he would be walking instead of running.


Nope, not like it matters, like the other guy said, it's reach is very large and you can't escape it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

Gray said:


> Nope, not like it matters, like the other guy said, it's reach is very large and you can't escape it.



Oh. Thanks to you two I now know what to expect from Itachi.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Spamming the guard button isn't a skill, it's random, it's moronic, and it destroys the existence of combos from this game, which is one of the most impressive things in this game to see.
> 
> And for your previous question "Well if that sucks then... I don't know what's good", here's some good examples: SSF4, KOF98, Garou.. and even Bleach DS.



Yeah cause Naruto is trying to appeal to SF fans 

Obviously it's not as deep as those kinds of fighting games, and it's not trying to be. Anyone can pick up and play this game which is a good thing in my opinion. Sure you can spam the block button over and over again and you might get lucky often, but if you get really good at it you'll always win against the spammers.

It takes more skill to use a substitution than it does to compete a combo. Both only use one button, but one actually requires some timing. O O O O O O O =/= skill at all, yet it looks nice so you won't complain about that?


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2010)

I've beaten more Susano's than KN6s 
Susano just seems to be a bigger target. KN6 just chakra guns me instantly and very rare that I can hit KN6. Although my new main Kiba does pretty well if I can get close.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 25, 2010)

Corran said:


> I've beaten more Susano's than KN6s
> Susano just seems to be a bigger target. KN6 just chakra guns me instantly and very rare that I can hit KN6. Although my new main Kiba does pretty well if I can get close.


Itachi is far more broken then KN6 in my opinion, I can just jump around and throw shurikens, it will throw KN6 out of rythm, and add support there and other stuff, it's not too bad.. Susanoo on the other hand...


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh. Thanks to you two I now know what to expect from Itachi.


No problem, I'd just stick close to him and don't let him get into that form, if possible.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 25, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Itachi is far more broken then KN6 in my opinion, I can just jump around and throw shurikens, it will throw KN6 out of rythm, and add support there and other stuff, it's not too bad.. Susanoo on the other hand...



+1. Chakra Volleys are pretty easy to dodge. Susano'o's hits aren't stronger than KN6 but it's just the reach, man that shit pisses me off. I rarely have time to set my self up the moment I'm cornered, Amaterasu prevents you from doing so.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2010)

I can't dodge chakra volley's much because of lag. I try to circle dash but because of lag I end up doing that dash towards the opponent  So I dash right it to the chakra volley.

On the lag thing, I had a couple of matches last night when playing as Kiba I couldn't attack, all my character was doing was running in circles and I couldn't attack at all. I mashed the button but nothing was happening. So weird.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 25, 2010)

When I get cornered with Susano I summon supports if their close enough then charka dash away.Gather Charka, summon other support to distract then spam a ninjutsu that has range like fireball and Iron sand till they ethier die or it wares off.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 25, 2010)

Corran said:


> I can't dodge chakra volley's much because of lag. I try to circle dash but because of lag I end up doing that dash towards the opponent  So I dash right it to the chakra volley.



You can't chakra dash to the side.  Don't chakra dash at all, just simply jump to the side, hold it down and don't stop. Throw kunais when you see an opening. That'll stop him for a bit and kill some time.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2010)

4Tails vs Orochimaru + Snake Army killed my hand. I had to pause it twice to rest  Was real fun though.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 25, 2010)

Uuuugh I want this game so badly.  But $60 is a bit steep for me.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 25, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Uuuugh I want this game so badly.  But $60 is a bit steep for me.


Good thing you don't pay taxes where you live.


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 25, 2010)

Took me 20 hours to beat the main storymode


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> You can't chakra dash to the side.  Don't chakra dash at all, just simply jump to the side, hold it down and don't stop. Throw kunais when you see an opening. That'll stop him for a bit and kill some time.



You misunderstood what I said, circle dash meaning jumping to the side. I don't chakra dash because of the long range attacks.
So jumping around turns in to a jump dash directly at the opponent because of the lag time of the input online.



Caelus said:


> 4Tails vs Orochimaru + Snake Army killed my hand. I had to pause it twice to rest  Was real fun though.



You just hold down the fire button dude


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 26, 2010)

I wonder why i never meet Kisame players  He got me more victories in a row *in ranked* than with Pein and Minato combined (the other two i main) His shark jutsu is as spammable and effective as Itachis and Sascakes annoying fireballs and yet i never meet him 

Also ive encountered lot of Shinos lately that only run and trow insects at me and that annoying signature jutsu that lasts for what it seems like forever  When i see someone spamming like that i try to do the same thing but it doesnt work against Shino.I dash at them but the Shinos are always too good with the substitution jutsu


----------



## Firaea (Oct 26, 2010)

Corran said:


> I've beaten more Susano's than KN6s
> Susano just seems to be a bigger target. KN6 just chakra guns me instantly and very rare that I can hit KN6. Although my new main Kiba does pretty well if I can get close.



If you're at a very long distance, Susano'o isn't as difficult. Long-ranged moves work very well. However, if he's up close... well, fatality. 

6TK is more versatile, but if you get the timing right (and without lag) the Chakra guns are dodgeable. Instead, those that actually bother charging at you are dangerous. 6TK's combos are beast, and the fact that Chakra gun can be used midair makes him even more powerful.

However, when Susano'o goes against 6TK, Susano'o generally wins. Amaterasu is insane. It actually blocks gun volleys without disappearing and it tracks the opponent.

Of course, a good 6TK user can actually create distance since 6TK is so darn fast, and then gun volleys will destroy Susano'o if they hit.


I love using Itachi against Sage Naruto. I once spammed Amaterasu against a chakra gun volley spammer and absolutely destroyed him.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you agree with what they said in the review?


----------



## willtheshadow (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if theres a list of what the support items do for each character. Also, when it gives the little defense up buff, is that a reduction in damage taken, or the strength of your gaurd or what.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 26, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah cause Naruto is trying to appeal to SF fans
> 
> Obviously it's not as deep as those kinds of fighting games, and it's not trying to be. Anyone can pick up and play this game which is a good thing in my opinion. Sure you can spam the block button over and over again and you might get lucky often, but if you get really good at it you'll always win against the spammers.
> 
> It takes more skill to use a substitution than it does to compete a combo. Both only use one button, but one actually requires some timing. O O O O O O O =/= skill at all, yet it looks nice so you won't complain about that?



Why won't it try to be? Bleach DS did such a great job, it actually created a gap for anime fighters, which non managed to come close until now.

And did I say that KNJ is the only thing that doesn't require skill in the game? obviously not, but I see no reason to complain about the combos or any other thing because it's not something that destroys the game as opposed to KNJ.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 26, 2010)

It's a good game, but has a few flaws keeping it from being a GREAT game.

The lip-voice synching needs work.

The voice actors weren't as good as they are in the actual series (namely Deidara.  He wasn't terrible, but the scene where he confronts Sasuke had little emotion, and it made it seem like he wasn't even emotionally interested in the fight)

Not enough voice material.  You would think by now you wouldn't have to read almost everything.

Not enough cinematics, too many cutscenes where you have to control the flow of text and speaking.

Some characters Awakenings are totally broken/haxxed(namely the Eight Tails).


But it is still a very good game, worth buying.  And Tobi is great.  They couldn't have given his more serious side a better voice actor.  

I'm Renyren707 on XBOX Live(but I use a different account most of the time, so on that one I don't have many characters)

I tend to use Sasuke, Ino, Kakashi, Hokage Naruto, Minato, Lars(who is also one of my favorites from Tekken, and Hinata.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 26, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> And did I say that KNJ is the only thing that doesn't require skill in the game? obviously not, but I see no reason to complain about the combos or any other thing because it's not something that destroys the game as opposed to KNJ.



I agree, KNJ is a pretty retarded gameplay feature. So are the giant awakenings of Naruto and Itachi. Fix those, and you have a mostly balanced flashy fighting game.

The solution is pretty simple too, make KNJ use double-triple the chakra it uses now and/or make chakra recharge slower. I don't remember people complaining about KNJ in Accel 2...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> I agree, KNJ is a pretty retarded gameplay feature. So are the giant awakenings of Naruto and Itachi. Fix those, and you have a mostly balanced flashy fighting game.
> 
> The solution is pretty simple too, make KNJ use double-triple the chakra it uses now and/or make chakra recharge slower. I don't remember people complaining about KNJ in Accel 2...



Chakra charge was slow in Accel 2. Then again, Jutsu didn't take 1/3 of chakra bar.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> The voice actors weren't as good as they are in the actual series


English or Japanese? Because I thought the Japanese cast did a pretty decent job.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 26, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Not enough cinematics, too many cutscenes where you have to control the flow of text and speaking.



This, I must say, is absolutely true.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 26, 2010)

KNJ is practically free right now, uses up no chakra whatsoever....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> KNJ is practically free right now, uses up no chakra whatsoever....



It stills takes twice more chakra than in nuns1


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 26, 2010)

Only reason KNJ feels free this time is because the Storm Gauge was replaced with the Assist Gauge thing and it fills up twice as fast.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 26, 2010)

Another thing is, when you hit awakening point in first Storm I don't recall that you would get all your chakra back.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 26, 2010)

Even tho its old news Im still pissed about the no jutsu clash . I mean wtf they have them in the fucking cutscene flashbacks and the uchiha fight with the shuriken . No reason at all to remove that

And it would have saved my ass a few times online against all the rasengan spammers


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 26, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> Even tho its old news Im still pissed about the no jutsu clash . I mean wtf they have them in the fucking cutscene flashbacks and the uchiha fight with the shuriken . No reason at all to remove that
> 
> And it would have saved my ass a few times online against all the rasengan spammers



That would just give the turbo controllers more stuff to exploit.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 26, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> Even tho its old news Im still pissed about the no jutsu clash . I mean wtf they have them in the fucking cutscene flashbacks and the uchiha fight with the shuriken . No reason at all to remove that
> 
> And it would have saved my ass a few times online against all the rasengan spammers


I don't see how it's hurting you since you get bounced back if you clash jutsus at the moment..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Another thing is, when you hit awakening point in first Storm I don't recall that you would get all your chakra back.



Yea, you didn't.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Another thing is, when you hit awakening point in first Storm I don't recall that you would get all your chakra back.



Chakra charge should at least be slower for them and some should have consequences. every awakening that causes damage in the manga should cause damage in the game


----------



## Undead (Oct 26, 2010)

Rasengan barrage...Rasengan barrage everywhere.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Rasengan barrage...Rasengan barrage everywhere.



Can't take the spam?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2010)

It should at least have some recoverytime


----------



## Undead (Oct 26, 2010)

Klue said:


> Can't take the spam?


When facing a good spammer, it's hard to dodge / block it. 
It's way too fast and wish it would be a little slower.


----------



## Shay (Oct 26, 2010)

Got my 50 ranked wins Title, 27 losses, using only Ino-Shika-Cho. 

Most victorious win was when I beat a Minato-Naruto-Jiraiya team and he sent me a message "LEARN TO FIGHT LIKE A MAN!"

He had the most UNPLEASANT discovery that Ino's charged shuriken attack is poison. 

I must say I'm highly impressed with how competitive they made the entire roster. Ino is an absolute beast. Once you learn how and when to use Flower Bomb at the right time, she's great. You can't spam it because its a massive chakra drain and doesnt have the best recovery time. But if you DO learn it... her Detonating Flower Bomb has priority almost over anything. Chakra dashers and people using Rasengan/Chidori just get annihilated by it, and Ino is able to throw poison onto anybody as they are landing.

Flower Bomb also destroys people with large awakenings, who seem unable or forget they can block and just become a massive target for explosions.

Flower Bomb eats projectiles as it moves, so if Deidara is unleashing hell while standing still or jumping straight up, the Flower Bomb will cancel all bombs and hit Deidara without fail.

Her Mind Transfer jutsu grab has sick range and does a lot of damage. 

Her awakening though just gets me killed.  

With all the Sage Narutos et. al out there, it just made me happy to win with my favorite character and yell SUCK IT DOWN to all the spammers. ^^


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 26, 2010)

Got a question.

Does the story in the game end where the anime is at the moment or is it later?


----------



## Shay (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the anime in Japan is at the end of the Pain Invasion and is now in filler, right?

So yes, the story in the game ends where the anime is at BUT there's a bonus fight with Sasuke vs. Bee.



> But it is still a very good game, worth buying. And Tobi is great. They couldn't have given his more serious side a better voice actor.



I very much agree, its Nolan North, who among other things was Drake in Uncharted and Desmond in Assasin's Creed.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 26, 2010)

Shay said:


> I'm pretty sure the anime in Japan is at the end of the Pain Invasion and is now in filler, right?
> 
> So yes, the story in the game ends where the anime is at BUT there's a bonus fight with Sasuke vs. Bee.



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Why won't it try to be?


Because it knows it's target audience don't care about that crap, why make an overly complex or deep fighting system based on an anime franchise where the primary demographic who buys it are fans and kids of the series. Despite all that it still manages to be a decent fighting game


Squall Leonhart said:


> *Bleach DS did such a great job, it actually created a gap for anime fighters*, which non managed to come close until now.


No it didn't, still a very good handheld fighter but nothing extraordinary about it's standings as an anime fighter. It's actually the opposite of what UNS2 tried to do. A better example would be since Budokai 3


----------



## Blatman (Oct 26, 2010)

I think u guys are getting a lil bit OTT about KNJ, No one has complained about this feature when they could use it offline only with friends and CPU, but now there's online with your rank of pride it becomes an issue lol. My fav characters happen to be naruto and tobi, i only pick sage naruto when people choose the higher tier characters and I can fight long short or mid with any naruto and tobi. Ive mained pain too he is awesome when used right.

Also of course this game is broken! Have you not read or watched it's source material?!!


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 26, 2010)

Blatman said:


> I think u guys are getting a lil bit OTT about KNJ, No one has complained about this feature when they could use it offline only with friends and CPU, but now there's online with your rank of pride it becomes an issue lol. My fav characters happen to be naruto and tobi, i only pick sage naruto when people choose the higher tier characters and I can fight long short or mid with any naruto and tobi. Ive mained pain too he is awesome when used right.
> 
> Also of course this game is broken! Have you not read or watched it's source material?!!



I never though the KNJ system was good to be honest. 
Even when I played with CPU, I would rather increase the handicap then difficulty, just cause there would be too much KNJ and I would never get to the end of my combos.


----------



## Undead (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Nakiro, you and I need to play again later. You're good practice for me, and one of the better players I've faced.  (Although your shuriken spam can be frustrating. )


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 26, 2010)

I think shuriken spam will bring on a whole new meaning if one of my theories works out... Shikamaru will officially join the ranks of Itachi and Sage Naruto. 

I don't spam shuriken a lot though, only to bug you. 
Shikamaru only throws like 2 of them anyway.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 26, 2010)

jigen22 said:


> The game is fine as it is. If your worried about someone magically getting out of your combo, grab them mid way through, people fall for it hook line and sinker.


 You've never gone against people who can KNJ grabs? On UNS1 alone my 12 year old brother could do it, and I do it back to him. We go back and forth til either one of us win, or use a jutsu or support attack to _hopefully _connect a hit (all KNJ-able too ofc). Hell the CPU on Insane can KNJ a grab.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah cause Naruto is trying to appeal to SF fans
> 
> It takes more skill to use a substitution than it does to compete a combo. Both only use one button, but one actually requires some timing. O O O O O O O =/= skill at all, yet it looks nice so you won't complain about that?


 It takes some skill but not as much as you think. Once a person gets KNJ'ing down it's pretty much about hoping to land a combo than having a reasonable opportunity to complete one.

Again what's the point of long combos if I can't do them? If I don't get a chance to see a combo finish, then why not cut the combos down too few hits or (as it's been said multiple times) limit KNJ'ing?



stavrakas said:


> I agree, KNJ is a pretty retarded gameplay feature. So are the giant awakenings of Naruto and Itachi. Fix those, and you have a mostly balanced flashy fighting game.


 Sunsano'o is pretty fuckin powerful. It still has chakra dash, a homing Amaterasu that stays around longer than it should, and has a ridiculous reach for melee. If a takes a good amount of effort survive against it online with little to no lag (or offline), then I'm sure it's hell matches full of lag.



Psysalis said:


> And it would have saved my ass a few times online against all the rasengan spammers


 I don't mind the loss of a jutsu at long as there's a cancel or bounce-back to nullify the rasengan/chidori/raikiri, maybe a chargeable chakra dash or something...



ChocolateBar999 said:


> A better example would be since Budokai 3


 Which would go back to the idea KNJ costing more chakra than what it already does.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2010)

What mission is the sturm and drang trophy and the forbidden fury trophy?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> What mission is the sturm and drang trophy and the forbidden fury trophy?



These arn't even trophies in the game.Here's the list


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

Skill and this game don't belong in the same sentence. The game is fun and all when your playing with non-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (rare when playing ranked), but there isn't much depth to the fighting system.

Also KNJ and Turbo controller =


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Violent-nin are you able to play in a few hours?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Hey Violent-nin are you able to play in a few hours?



Around 6pm EST I should be good to go.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

Great.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 26, 2010)

Fought against a Shikamaru user earlier, he got his support bar up to where they assist you. Then he threw his paper bomb at me got rebounded by his support, bounced up he throws it again and again and again until he wins........


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2010)

I am still learning all the cheapness or oro, but his ougi does not do enough damage when yuo need to finifhs people before awakening


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 26, 2010)

Guys I need helpppp!!!

I was getting raped by a Konan... -________-


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2010)

Her awakend Jutsu is nasty


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> It takes some skill but not as much as you think. Once a person gets KNJ'ing down it's pretty much about hoping to land a combo than having a reasonable opportunity to complete one.


I think you're over-exaggerating quite a bit, it's a one and a millionth chance you'll get an opponent who KNJ'd everything in place at the expense of chakra throughout one match, and it's not as if most of the damage is dependent on landing a combo in the first place. Even vets like Rockman (from shishi-rendan) hardly pull it off as easy as you think 


bigduo209 said:


> Again what's the point of long combos if I can't do them? If I don't get a chance to see a combo finish, then why not cut the combos down too few hits or (as it's been said multiple times) limit KNJ'ing?


Which is not gonna change anything considering it takes more to KNJ'd out of a combo than to just block it all together or run away





bigduo209 said:


> Which would go back to the idea KNJ costing more chakra than what it already does.


What? Did you mean to quote someone else?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

KakaiShika said:


> Guys I need helpppp!!!
> 
> I was getting raped by a Konan... -________-



You know that means right? You've been saved by the angel

Seriously though who were you playing as? I know her weaknesses.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

KakaiShika said:


> Guys I need helpppp!!!
> 
> I was getting raped by a Konan... -________-



Sit back and enjoy it, Konan is love. pek


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 26, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I think shuriken spam will bring on a whole new meaning if one of my theories works out... Shikamaru will officially join the ranks of Itachi and Sage Naruto.
> 
> I don't spam shuriken a lot though, only to bug you.
> Shikamaru only throws like 2 of them anyway.



Shikamaru is amazing, I've been starting to play him a lot recently.

Anyway, I am undefeated today! Anyone care to change that?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Sit back and enjoy it, Konan is love. pek



Konan's without a doubt the cutest character in the Narutoverse. pek

She should've at least died without her robe. Srsly Kishi.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

PhoenixRoy said:


> Shikamaru is amazing, I've been starting to play him a lot recently.
> 
> Anyway, I am undefeated today! Anyone care to change that?



I can change that real fast.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Around 6pm EST I should be good to go.



Hmmmm.....


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 26, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> You know that means right? You've been saved by the angel
> 
> Seriously though who were you playing as? I know her weaknesses.



I was playing as Taka Sasuke... -____-


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 26, 2010)

PhoenixRoy said:


> Shikamaru is amazing, I've been starting to play him a lot recently.
> 
> Anyway, I am undefeated today! Anyone care to change that?



Well once your available, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm available now  My PSN is PhoenixRoy


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 26, 2010)

PhoenixRoy said:


> I'm available now  My PSN is PhoenixRoy



Alright then I'll send you a friend and match request.

BTW my PSN is Demonwindbomb.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll send you one too. and demon also if you want to play me.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 26, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I'll send you one too. and demon also if you want to play me.



Sure. I'll play you.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone has the full Title List? This and the 30 hour trophies are the only ones I need.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2010)

pSN is: Thunder_Emperor

also I cant seem to find anything to help me get the Brone Forbidden Fury and the Strung and Stress one.  You can't tell me its not on the trophy list because I looked it up on the trophy list on my ps3 and I saw it there

edit:  also playing ranked is starting to be annoying mostly because there is a lot of serious lag which is annoying.  

Also Ive been mostly using Neiji but everytime I fight a spammer for OD UJ then I get pissed because not all UJ are equal.  

Either way I think I'm preety decent with Neiji.  I THINK


----------



## Blatman (Oct 26, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I think shuriken spam will bring on a whole new meaning if one of my theories works out... Shikamaru will officially join the ranks of Itachi and Sage Naruto.
> 
> I don't spam shuriken a lot though, only to bug you.
> Shikamaru only throws like 2 of them anyway.



Nakiro I'll add you on psn at somepoint and we'll go some rounds if your up to it, want some re-practice with a tobi team I think will own.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 26, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Nakiro I'll add you on psn at somepoint and we'll go some rounds if your up to it, want some re-practice with a tobi team I think will own.


Sounds like a plan, I'm not home at the moment, and I'm not sure if my list is full again.


----------



## Undead (Oct 26, 2010)

Blatman said:


> Nakiro I'll add you on psn at somepoint and we'll go some rounds if your up to it, want some re-practice with a tobi team I think will own.


Add me too. PSN: musica027


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 26, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken beat me down pretty badly... After we finished our matches, I had to bring the wrath of god down upon some Genin...

Good games, Demon Wind Shuriken.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 26, 2010)

Man I hate playing online. I only see Sasuke, Naruto, Minato and the other high rankers. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Man I hate playing online. I only see Sasuke, Naruto, Minato and the other high rankers. It's ridiculous.



Yep it's pretty sad, it's big part of what ruined online for me.

I can't stand fighting the same characters on a endless cycle.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 26, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Add me too. PSN: musica027



Cool dude I'm planning to go online now I'll add u. If anyone else wants a game then add me: A2rules.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yep it's pretty sad, it's big part of what ruined online for me.
> 
> I can't stand fighting the same characters on a endless cycle.



Aren't all online fighting games like that anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Aren't all online fighting games like that anyway. :sari



Well those fighting games at least have depth to it's system.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 26, 2010)

PhoenixRoy said:


> Demon Wind Shuriken beat me down pretty badly... After we finished our matches, I had to bring the wrath of god down upon some Genin...
> 
> Good games, Demon Wind Shuriken.



Good matches.

I probably should have mentioned earlier, that I'm not a big fan of single matches.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 26, 2010)

I played against a Kakashi earlier on Uchiha Hideout. He hid behind the chair and tried to MS me over and over, talk about insulting.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2010)

God damn it, I hate the Grandpa Gen challenges...god, they fucking _disable your block_ and on the final one they even made it that he can _interrupt your attacks any time he wants_. What were they THINKING?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 26, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> I played against a Kakashi earlier on Uchiha Hideout. He hid behind the chair and tried to MS me over and over, talk about insulting.



Lol, Sounds like skill to me.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Because it knows it's target audience don't care about that crap, why make an overly complex or deep fighting system based on an anime franchise where the primary demographic who buys it are fans and kids of the series. Despite all that it still manages to be a decent fighting game
> 
> No it didn't, still a very good handheld fighter but nothing extraordinary about it's standings as an anime fighter. It's actually the opposite of what UNS2 tried to do. A better example would be since Budokai 3



What are you talking about? me and others (others = other people in this same thread) already expressed our disappointment with the fighting system in this game, we ARE a part of the target audience.

This game has tons of problems, unlimited KNJ/ridiculously overpowered awakening.. I can't even justify the existence of combos, why this game has combos if you can't even see them..? you can KNJ right away, so your only good options is spamming from long range.
And you call this a decent fighting game?.. wow.

And yeah, Bleach DS is probably the best anime fighter out there if you're looking for an anime fighter with a good fighting system in mind, it borrows elements from other good fighting games, and the game even has a similar move to KNJ (Shunpo), which the game DOES limit it's uses significantly, unlike the moronic KNJ.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope no noobish players will be juggling.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Sounds like skill to me.



 No kidding. He made me laugh so hard I nearly got caught. Then later we played ring around the chair.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> God damn it, I hate the Grandpa Gen challenges...god, they fucking _disable your block_ and on the final one they even made it that he can _interrupt your attacks any time he wants_. What were they THINKING?



cheating ass computer is a cheater. I hate always chakra dashing and then being clashed with him and sent back :/


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> cheating ass computer is a cheater. I hate always chakra dashing and then being clashed with him and sent back :/



. It's the way it works.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

@riderinhood2

Good games man, it's nice to fight someone who actually uses different characters and doesn't do the same thing over and over. 

You whooped my ass pretty much but I had fun which is rare for me when playing online.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> cheating ass computer is a cheater. I hate always chakra dashing and then being clashed with him and sent back :/


Ditto. Its like they want us to cheat ourselves when there aren't any cheat sheets out.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 26, 2010)

I had the same thing with an SM Naruto trying to hide from Tenten's weapons, behind that Uchiha hideout stone chair! OMG I really laughed out loud that day!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Man I hate playing online. I only see Sasuke, Naruto, Minato and the other high rankers. It's ridiculous.



I agree with this statement.  I like using high-rankers, but I actually use Hinata, Ino, Yamato, and Kakashi the most.

Also I like using Tobi, but come on.  Have you SEEN his Ultimate Jutsu?  Frikkin priceless!

And I HATE the Uchiha Hideout Chair.  The hiding place of n00bs, but also a good place to strategize and take a quick break.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> And yeah, Bleach DS is probably the best anime fighter out there if you're looking for an anime fighter with a good fighting system in mind, it borrows elements from other good fighting games, and the game even has a similar move to KNJ (Shunpo), which the game DOES limit it's uses significantly, unlike the moronic KNJ.



JJBA is the best there is.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 26, 2010)

Did anybody else have trouble fighting Deidara in the Sasuke chapter? or the wanted mission for that matter? 

His spamming really pisses me off!!


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> @riderinhood2
> 
> Good games man, it's nice to fight someone who actually uses different characters and doesn't do the same thing over and over.
> 
> You whooped my ass pretty much but I had fun which is rare for me when playing online.



Yea it was good games I get tired of fighting same characters over and over on rank so it was nice.

I hope you train some more so the next time will be a challenge.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

Just seen Pain moveset. Not all that impressive.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Yea it was good games I get tired of fighting same characters over and over on rank so it was nice.
> 
> I hope you train some more so the next time will be a challenge.



Did you throw the last game with Hinata? Or planning something?

I just use Random online now, to make things interesting, I don't even pick my support types. 

Though I avoid using the overused characters on purpose.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 26, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Did anybody else have trouble fighting Deidara in the Sasuke chapter? or the wanted mission for that matter?
> 
> His spamming really pisses me off!!



Just chakra dash him dude. You'll rape him a new ass hole in close range.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

^^ Yea, he was a bitch until you realize that u gotta hit him from under.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 26, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> What are you talking about? me and others (others = other people in this same thread) already expressed our disappointment with the fighting system in this game, we ARE a part of the target audience.
> 
> This game has tons of problems, unlimited KNJ/ridiculously overpowered awakening.. I can't even justify the existence of combos, why this game has combos if you can't even see them..?



Has anyone tried emailing CC2 on the KNJ/chakra recovery problem? Like maybe some of the guys at SSR?

My only real issue is the 15 mashable knjs(which was only 6 in the nuns2 demo) you can do and getting full chakra when your awakening is available. Outside of that I think the system would be a lot more fun . Yes unsafe combos, but with less knjing it could be remedied better imo. I've learned a lot of juggles and assist setups...but the knj mashing throws it out the window...


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol Deidara is a massive cheat.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Did you throw the last game with Hinata? Or planning something?
> 
> I just use Random online now, to make things interesting, I don't even pick my support types.
> 
> Though I avoid using the overused characters on purpose.



When I play with Hinata it usually takes more than one round to get used to her style.So I usually lose the first one but win the next ones.

I do that sometimes too but not often.

I use everyone in player matches but in rank I only use Sasori and Konan.I used Itachi onced but I almost lost so I stopped using him after that.I use Konan for the SM Naruto players.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 26, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just chakra dash him dude. You'll rape him a new ass hole in close range.



No need to tell me that now.

Already got him but he was a pain in the ass, just two more wanted missions and its KILLER BEE baby


----------



## Corran (Oct 26, 2010)

So, Kiba is now my answer to kicking the shit out of Deidara's, Sage Naruto's, Itachi's, Sasuke's and Minato's 
Also, Tobi is pretty awesome when you learn how to use him. Especially when you pick the right supports. You can distract with the supports then come up underneath your opponent.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2010)

I will be home an hour from now if anyone wants to go some rounds. PSN:rkrippler


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

I am anxious to get this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> When I play with Hinata it usually takes more than one round to get used to her style.So I usually lose the first one but win the next ones.
> 
> I do that sometimes too but not often.
> 
> I use everyone in player matches but in rank I only use Sasori and Konan.I used Itachi onced but I almost lost so I stopped using him after that.I use Konan for the SM Naruto players.



Ah I see. 

I use Random in both, unless I have someone in mind before hand. I stay from overused characters at all costs though.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 26, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just chakra dash him dude. You'll rape him a new ass hole in close range.



I'm a bit new to the game. How do you do that?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's something fun we can do through the thread. 
Challenge person for your sets. 

Let's say I challenge Asuma for his set and he wins, now he decides what character I have to use a set of for couple of days or so.
Basically kind of like a ranked match where you put your set on the line. 
Or if anyone has any ideas to spark up the competitions.. maybe have to certain thing in the sig... like "I lost at Naruto St.. bla blah blah"


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

You guys are never gonna believe this but I just played against someone in rank who was using Gaara and all they did was run around in circles.They didn't even sub when I attacked or attack back.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> I'm a bit new to the game. How do you do that?



Xbox: Y+A
PS3: Triangle + X


----------



## Corran (Oct 26, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> You guys are never gonna believe this but I just played against someone in rank who was using Gaara and all they did was run around in circles.They didn't even sub when I attacked or attack back.



I have never played against a Gaara in ranked 
Maybe the person fell asleep and was leaning against the stick?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 26, 2010)

Corran said:


> I have never played against a Gaara in ranked
> Maybe the person fell asleep and was leaning against the stick?



Sounds like the only reasonable conclusion.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> You guys are never gonna believe this but I just played against someone in rank who was using Gaara and all they did was run around in circles.They didn't even sub when I attacked or attack back.



How bad did you beat him?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

Perfectly with a Ougi. The strange thing was i Just got back from another fight with gaara but a different user. Oh and they were both Jonin level.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 26, 2010)

If I can't beat someone I am going to say this now, I will run from you like crazy. It pisses them off, haha XD


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

^^ Wow dude you gotta practice.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 26, 2010)

All he needs to practice on is KNJ timing. That's all you'd need.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2010)

Why does Ino suck so much in this game? Fuck is this Shit?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

She doesn't suck, Your just not using her right.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 26, 2010)

Im sorry but what does KNJ mean? All I can think of is Kyuubi Naruto


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 26, 2010)

Substitution or KNJ (kawarimi no jutsu).


----------



## Corran (Oct 26, 2010)

Klue said:


> Why does Ino suck so much in this game? Fuck is this Shit?



No you suck 
Ino is great when you get all her moves down. Her jutsu and poisen shuriken are especially useful against people at mid to long range.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 26, 2010)

Well what the hell do you expect me to do. It's not like I'm going to sit there and let you kill me like that. People, if you have no other option, RUN!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2010)

Klue said:


> Why does Ino suck so much in this game? Fuck is this Shit?



Poison and runaway is a great tactic for her is what I heard.

The tier list posted before was not the opinion of the top Shishi-rendan players, so she might be pretty decent.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

She's pretty cool to me. But then again, I might be biased as hell


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

About this game, pretty much this.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 27, 2010)

*shakes head* Makes more sense to call it by it's English name, too many acronyms in this series I swear...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> About this game, pretty much this.



The first guy speaks pure truth, yet there are retards who think this game can be a true competitive fighter.

The day I see this game in EVO, I'll go and give those guys my car.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> About this game, pretty much this.


I completely agree with everything that man (or woman) said. 


Violent-nin said:


> The first guy speaks pure truth, yet there are retards who think this game can be a true competitive fighter.
> 
> The day I see this game in EVO, I'll go and give those guys my car.


LOL I don't give a damn about EVO, but when an opponent starts KNJ'ing everything I throw at em' it kills me a little. But yeah, the UNS games are shit fighters by decent standards. The fundamentals are there (and enjoyable), but it has 2 or 3 things that tends to fuck it up (the PS2 UN games weren't as bad).

Balance issues aside I'm loving Kabuto's moveset, the way he goes underground and pops back up for a hit is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Corran (Oct 27, 2010)

^Kabuto goes underground? Which combo/move is that?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 27, 2010)

so basically what defines a fighter is a cheap game in which juggling =win...sorry but thats stupid Thats the thing i love best about Naruto games no one can just keep juggling you for the whole match you actually get to..*gasp*fight back and play. im assuming these shishi rendan guys think they are gaming gods right.


----------



## Akatsubaki (Oct 27, 2010)

Its not so much that.

It's more of you cant really punish people all that much for making mistakes when they can just KnJ out.


----------



## hakke (Oct 27, 2010)

havent found the answer yet... is there a way to use the save file from gamefaqs or not?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 27, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> If I can't beat someone I am going to say this now, I will run from you like crazy. It pisses them off, haha XD



Die like a man.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 27, 2010)

Haven't been playing the game for a few days due to work stuff... god I'm missing it so much!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 27, 2010)

^Been busy too.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2010)

Meh, i'm not missing online too much apart from the player matches with friends.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> JJBA is the best there is.



Oh yeah you're right, totally forgot about this game


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been working too... wish I could try out all my new Shikamaru stuff, still have lots of practice.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok, campaign help question. I'm doing Konohamaru's 3rd request, Hide-and-seek Revenge. Where the fuck's Konohamaru? I got Shino and Sai but that little piss ant's nowhere to be seen, can anyone help?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 27, 2010)

He's actually in the map with the ninja tools guy. A little camouflaged, but he's there.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear lord thank you 

I spent about 20 minutes just looking for him, this helps out.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought Sai did the best job hiding, I have no idea how you managed to find him. I had to look it up.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I thought Sai did the best job hiding, I have no idea how you managed to find him. I had to look it up.



That's because you didn't look underneath the underneath.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually Shino did a decent job too.


EDIT: In fact he's so good i didn't know he was standing on the bridge for you to talk too. Now that's good hiding


----------



## Corran (Oct 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That's because you didn't look underneath the underneath.



  reps for you 


So now I use Kiba more and kicking the shit out of people, they are rage quitting


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 27, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I thought Sai did the best job hiding, I have no idea how you managed to find him. I had to look it up.



Well the best way to hide really is in plain sight.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 27, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Well the best way to hide really is in plain sight.



 
I lol'd when he did that in the game.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I lol'd when he did that in the game.



Everything that Sai does is instant lulz.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Everything that Sai does is instant lulz.



Especially that love letter he sent.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Especially that love letter he sent.



I was on the phone when I read that, so funny. Started laughing so hard. 
I like his character, but in the game he's somewhat weak. 

Jutsu is slow, Ultimate is slow. 
Throw is somewhat safe though since even if they KNJ u get away from their throw.


----------



## kenji1104 (Oct 27, 2010)

Haven't been playing for 3 days cause of school, I'm glad I don't have classes for friday and I'm free to play again! GOD I HATE FIGHTING DEIDARA SPAMMERS!


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

kenji1104 said:


> Haven't been playing for 3 days cause of school, I'm glad I don't have classes for friday and I'm free to play again! GOD I HATE FIGHTING DEIDARA SPAMMERS!


Deidara is easy to deal with.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh dawn, I can't defeat Sasori and Chiyo cursed dolls!!
Any tips on how to kill them??


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

I could ise some tips as far as puppet users online go.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

> Any tips on how to kill them??


^^ Get Crunk.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 27, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I could ise some tips as far as puppet users online go.



For some reason, they're for me hard to use, but countering them is more difficult than winning with them.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just stay in their face and they will not be able to do anything.
Be smart about blocking their assists and then chase them down.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't know what is wrong  
It's seems like Sasori life is infinite, even Kyuubi awakening can't kill him...
but I'm always fighting alone, who could be the best team to kill them?
maybe kakashi


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Best assists to fight against Sasori would probly be Sasuke, Naruto, Deidara, Kakuzu, Kisame, Itachi, and then spring Hidan when you get close to him.

I think chakra shuriken knocks his puppet down too.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Best assists to fight against Sasori would probly be Sasuke, Naruto, Deidara, Kakuzu, Kisame, Itachi, and then spring Hidan when you get close to him.
> 
> I think chakra shuriken knocks his puppet down too.



Even regular shuriken will do.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Oct 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Best assists to fight against Sasori would probly be Sasuke, Naruto, Deidara, Kakuzu, Kisame, Itachi, and then spring Hidan when you get close to him.
> 
> I think chakra shuriken knocks his puppet down too.



He is fast enought to always keep a distance, even with chakra dash... and when I get close to him he uses Chiyo 

And I still doesn't understand how the substitution justu works


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Then let him keep his distance.
He can only do damage with his puppet, so as long as you can avoid that you can just pick a character that has a ranged jutsu like Itachi and use all ranged assists.
Also Tobi would be a really good assist against a puppet user.


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 27, 2010)

isn't choyo's awkening just awesome.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 27, 2010)

Against puppet users, i just suggest hitting their puppets and dodging as much as you can. If you block they'll grab and then you're fucked. Tobi is good support against them, other then that use a character that's fast and can keep in their face. Naruto or Minato have the best chance.

As for anyone using puppets, block, use support and grab. Wash, rinse, repeat :ho


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

How well does Deidara fare against puppet users?


----------



## Undead (Oct 27, 2010)

Puppet style isn't my forte.  I can't seem to do good with those at all.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> How well does Deidara fare against puppet users?



Deidara is the nightmare of puppet users.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Deidara is the nightmare of puppet users.



A good puppet user can rape Deidara.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 27, 2010)

How do you unlock Minato and Lars in story mode?


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Klue said:


> Why does Ino suck so much in this game? Fuck is this Shit?





riderinhood2 said:


> She doesn't suck, Your just not using her right.





Sephiroth said:


> Poison and runaway is a great tactic for her is what I heard.
> 
> The tier list posted before was not the opinion of the top Shishi-rendan players, so she might be pretty decent.



Basically, yeah. Ino's fantastic. Poison is ridiculously awesome and if you can't spare the chakra for it, her inventory has 2 Poison Tags.

She also has DEFENSE UP pills which are great to consume when the enemy triggers awakening. Repost from yesterday for anybody who's trying to learn her.

Definitely go with Shikamaru and Chouji for her support for the Team Bonus.



Shay said:


> Got my 50 ranked wins Title, 27 losses, using only Ino-Shika-Cho.
> 
> Most victorious win was when I beat a Minato-Naruto-Jiraiya team and he sent me a message "LEARN TO FIGHT LIKE A MAN!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2010)

I am using Jugo now. He is a heavy hitter a full combo breaks your guard


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Jugo is someone that consistently gives me trouble, actually. Guard break is nothing to ignore ><


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Oct 27, 2010)

Kakuzu was the hardest boss in this game! :amazed
Even Pain didn't give me so much trouble


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

I still don't get the team bonuses..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ What do you mean?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I still don't get the team bonuses..



Well there's three colors.

So i think the one with the fist says how much 'punch' your suppport gives.

The middle one probably decides how fast your support recharges.

And the last one decides how fast your support drive charges.


----------



## wjones83 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm really starting to get frustrated with ranked matches.  I main Hinata but use the 4th and Deidara to neutralize cheap fighters.  It sucks cause I hate fighting like that.  I feel like I shouldn't have to teach a rasengan spammer that "Art is a blast!" .  That stuff takes all the fun out of a fight.  I'm pulling a 18-7 win loss count and 5 of the 7 losses were from Sage Naruto rasengan spammers just sitting on the block/KNJ and calling in assist or if I got past that they chakra volley me to death as the 9tails.  Storm was incredible, Storm 2 is coming across like a Naruto version of MVC2.

Someone please tell me are the rank points really worth fighting like you have no skill?

-wjones83 
PSN:Rokkudai


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

There's no reason you shouldn't be able to devastate Sage Naruto and other Rasengan users using Hinata, especially with the right support.

Don't feel like you have to use Minato to stay competitive. Even Karin is a force to be reckoned with when used properly.

More then anything, two players of equal skill using any character will usually have the edge going to the team with the most compatible support units. People using Pain-Sasuke-Minato or Minato-Naruto-Hidan usually suffer because even though they would appear to be strong teams, the compatibility is not good at ALL.

EDIT :: And FYI for Rasengan spammers, from my experience, Ultimate Jutsu will always trump Standard Jutsu when they collide. Every time I would play online with Ino, and I saw someone prep Rasengan Barrage, I would trigger Ultimate Jutsu and she would glide straight into Rasengan Barrage and counter it with her Ultimate. If I didn't have the chakra, Flower Bomb worked just as well. Unlike most jutsu that just repels due to clash (Rasengan-Chidori) it blew them away.



> So i think the one with the fist says how much 'punch' your suppport gives.
> 
> The middle one probably decides how fast your support recharges.
> 
> And the last one decides how fast your support drive charges.



This sounds about right. Ino-Shika-Cho seems to nearly max out the bottom series of circles and support drive is attained extremely fast relative to other teams, from what I can see.

EDIT :: Also...

*HATE HATE HATE THE 30 MATCHES WITH ____ TITLES.*

Last thing I need for 100% completions


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Whaaat? 

So depending on your team title, you get damage/health bonuses or something?


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes indeed. 

The exact bonuses themselves seem kind of vague, but if you notice you pick a team with a name like Ino-Shika-Cho or Hunting for Sasuke (Ino-Sakura-Karin) your orbs at the bottom of your select area will light up, granting you bonuses.

Notice that if you select Minato-Naruto you get a huge bonus (Parent and Child) but if you introduce a third party like Hidan who has nothing to do with them the bonus gets tanked.

Probably the most hideous team out there that crushed me a few times is SageNaruto-Pain (Children of Prophecy) and Minato-Kakashi (Kannabi Bridge Engineers).

Non-combo teams (Originals) will just give you the total of what those characters bonuses are on their own, no synergy. It's the price you pay for choosing all power characters.

Note that all akatsuki combo (Akatsuki) but some Akatsuki pair better like Itachi-Kisame (Dangerous Characters), Pain-Konan (God and Angel), Hidan-Kakuzu (Immortal Duo), Sasori-Deidara (Artists), and Deidara-Tobi (Junior and Senior). Also all young Leaf ninja combo (Leaf Peers) and all Leaf sensei combo (Leaf Jonin or Leaf Sensei).

In general canon duos have higher bonuses then canon trios at the price of losing a character. 

Also it doesnt matter who your main is. Konan-Pain and Pain-Konan still confer God and Angel.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2010)

Shay said:


> Jugo is someone that consistently gives me trouble, actually. Guard break is nothing to ignore ><



Yeah. and his grab has great range. His combs are nothing to mess with either. 1 combo = 3/4 yo life

The only thing though is that in his awakened state he is wild. I have to break your armor before I do a combo or I will miss completely lol


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Just in case you are curious here are all the duos and trios that I can remember:: they all confer bonuses that make your team stronger then they would be using non combos.

These are definitely not to be ignored because if you choose a named team you will be stronger then a ORIGINALS team. This won't compensate entirely for skill though. It's definitely an edge, because it seems to effect your Support Attack Power, Support Recharge Time, and Support Drive Charge Time.

Remember you can pick duos by picking the same support character twice. If you choose a non compatible trio member it will wreck a duo bonus.

*THIS IS ENTIRELY FROM MEMORY at the moment so the names may be wrong, and I may be missing some (or even a lot), sorry. Please help keep this straight if you notice any ommissions or errors.*

Lars comboes with nobody.
Minato has a surprising number of comboes.
Tobi's only non-generic Akatsuki bonus appear to be with Deidara and Sasuke.
Killer Bee's only combo appears to be his trio with Naruto and Gaara.

Shay's list of known teams ::

Any Noncompatible Duo or Trio (Originals) - Not as good as named teams.

Any Canon Akatsuki Duo + One Other Akatsuki (Akatsuki) Generic team bonus. Stronger then originals
Most Non-Canon Teams of Leaf Rookies (Leaf Peers) - Generic team bonus. Stronger then originals

Naruto-Sasuke :: Bonds
Naruto-Jiraiya :: Gutsy Master and Student
Naruto-Hinata :: Secret Lovers
Naruto-Minato :: Parent and Child
Naruto-Pain :: Children of Prophecy

Sage Naruto-Jiraiya :: Sages

Kakashi-Guy :: Eternal Rivals
Kakashi-Yamato :: Leaf Jonin
Kakashi-Asuma :: Leaf Sensei
Kakashi-Minato :: Kannabi Bridge Engineers

Sakura-Ino :: Rivals in Love
Sakura-Chiyo :: Formidable Duo (?)
Sakura-Tsunade :: Master and Student (?)

Sai-Sasuke :: All Boys

Hinata-Neji :: Hyuuga Clan

Shikamaru-Asuma :: Inherited Will
Shikamaru-Chouji :: (??) Best Friends?
Shikamaru-Temari :: Chuunin Exam Supervisors

Karin-Suigetsu :: Like Cats and Dogs
Karin-Jugo :: Hebi
Karin-Sasuke :: Hebi
Karin-TakaSasuke :: Taka
Jugo-TakaSasuke :: Taka
Suigetsu-TakaSasuke :: Taka
Jugo-Sasuke :: Curse Mark
Suigetsu-Kisame :: Seven Swordsman of the Mist

Lee-Guy :: Hot Blooded Student and Teacher

Gaara-Temari :: Sand Siblings
Gaara-Kankuro :: Sand Siblings
Temari-Kankuro :: Sand Siblings

Chiyo-Kankuro :: Puppet Masters

Orochimaru-Kabuto :: Great Snake and Tactician

Sasori-Deidara :: Artists
Deidara-Tobi :: Junior and Senior
Hidan-Kakuzu :: Immortal Duo
Kisame-Itachi :: Dangerous Characters
Pain-Konan :: God and Angel
Tobi-Sasuke :: The Truth of Uchiha

Itachi-Sasuke :: Brotherly Love

Tsunade-Minato :: Past Hokages

Trios ::

Naruto-Sakura-Kakashi :: (??) Think It was something related to the belltest?
Naruto-Sakura-Sasuke :: Team Seven
Naruto-Sakura-Yamato :: New Team Seven (?)
Naruto-Sakura-Sai :: New Team Seven (?)
Naruto-Gaara-Killer Bee :: Jinchuuriki

Naruto-Minato-Pain :: Jiraiya's Apprentices
Naruto-Minato-Konan :: Jiraiya's Apprentices
Naruto-Pain-Konan :: Jiraiya's Apprentices
Minato-Pain-Konan :: Jiraiya's Apprentices

Karin-Sakura-Ino :: Hunting for Sasuke
Karin-Suigetsu-Jugo :: Hebi
Karin-Suigetsu-Sasuke :: Hebi
Karin-Suigetsu-TakaSasuke :: Taka
Karin-Jugo-TakaSasuke :: Taka
Suigetsu-Jugo-TakaSasuke :: Taka
Karin-Suigetsu-Orochimaru :: Orochimaru's Gang
Karin-Jugo-Orochimaru :: Orochimaru's Gang
Suigetsu-Jugo-Orochimaru :: Orochimaru's Gang
Kabuto-Jugo-Orochimaru :: Orochimaru's Gang

etc.

Kabuto-Orochimaru-Sasuke :: Those Steeped in Darkness

Ino-Shikamaru-Chouji :: Ino-Shika-Cho
Ino-Shikamaru-Asuma :: Team Asuma
Ino-Chouji-Asuma :: Team Asuma
Shikamaru-Chouji-Asuma :: Team Asuma

Guy-Tenten-Lee :: Team Guy
Guy-Tenten-Neji :: Team Guy
Guy-Lee-Neji :: Team Guy
Tenten-Lee-Neji :: Team Guy

Hinata-Shino-Kiba :: Team Kurenai

Chiyo-Kankuro-Sasori :: Puppet Masters
Gaara-Temari-Kankuro :: Sand Siblings

Asuma-Yamato-Kakashi :: Elemental Trainers (?)
Naruto-yamato-kakashi : Jutsu inventing team (?)

Orochimaru-Tsunade-Jiraiya :: The Legendary Sannin

I'm sure I've missed a lot...


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2010)

Shay said:


> Just in case you are curious here are all the duos and trios that I can remember:: they all confer bonuses that make your team stronger then they would be using non combos.
> 
> These are definitely not to be ignored because if you choose a named team you will be stronger then a ORIGINALS team. This won't compensate entirely for skill though. It's definitely an edge, because it seems to effect your Support Attack Power, Support Recharge Time, and Support Drive Charge Time.
> 
> ...



Naruto-yamato-kakashi : Jutsu inventing team (?)
Lee-gai :Hot blooded student and teacher.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you know some lists with suigetsu in it? Ima gonna google them to see what pops up.


----------



## wjones83 (Oct 27, 2010)

Out of the leaf ninjas who would be a good long range Jutsu user to use as an assist.  I'm used to having either Kakuzu or Itachi as one of my assist but out of the leaf rookies, who has just as much range as one of them?  No matter who I think of no one comes to mind.  

I'm trying to come up with a new team for Hinata to gain the team boost Leaf Peers.  I have naruto/neji for close range but I'm trying to find a good long range as the second assist. Thanks for any help.

wjones83
PSN: Rokkudai


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 27, 2010)

wjones83 said:


> Out of the leaf ninjas who would be a good long range Jutsu user to use as an assist.  I'm used to having either Kakuzu or Itachi as one of my assist but out of the leaf rookies, who has just as much range as one of them?  No matter who I think of no one comes to mind.
> 
> I'm trying to come up with a new team for Hinata to gain the team boost Leaf Peers.  I have naruto/neji for close range but I'm trying to find a good long range as the second assist. Thanks for any help.
> 
> ...



Tenten and Shino are good long range fighters.

If you want ninjas that are not leaf, theres also Temari and Deidara.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Naruto-yamato-kakashi : Jutsu inventing team (?)
> Lee-gai :Hot blooded student and teacher.



Thank you! 



Suigetsu said:


> Do you know some lists with suigetsu in it? Ima gonna google them to see what pops up.



Suigetsu has a duo with Karin (Like Cats and Dogs), a duo with every other member of Hebi (Hebi) and with Kisame (Seven Swordsman of the Mist). His duo with Kisame gives him a RIDICULOUS power boost.

Trios are possible with every sound ninja. (Orochimaru's Gang/Hebi).



wjones83 said:


> Out of the leaf ninjas who would be a good long range Jutsu user to use as an assist.  I'm used to having either Kakuzu or Itachi as one of my assist but out of the leaf rookies, who has just as much range as one of them?  No matter who I think of no one comes to mind.
> 
> I'm trying to come up with a new team for Hinata to gain the team boost Leaf Peers.  I have naruto/neji for close range but I'm trying to find a good long range as the second assist. Thanks for any help.
> 
> ...



I recommend Shino. His bugs follow for good range.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2010)

Also to add to the list. Hebi becomes Taka with Taka Sauce


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, good find! I never found that, thank you.

I also just remembered Neji doesn't just count towards LEAF PEERS he can also count towards LEAF JONIN with the adults.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2010)

No problem. 

Also off topic. I love Ougi's ultra against Sasuke


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2010)

how are all the substitutes jutsus unlocked. i have gotten all 999999 points and finished the story but i don't have them all.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Substitutes you unlock as you do certain tasks in story mode. I think if you shoot to get all the titles you will inevitably get them all.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome List!!


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone know where to find the Shape up Herbs?

I would be very thankful if i could have some info on this item seeing as i need alot of them for my ninja tools.


----------



## MinatoTomato (Oct 27, 2010)

Am I the only the one that doesn't play ranked matches? I prefer to fight with out the support characters getting in the way, just don't like the support system. I have played this game for god knows how long online and I've only played a ranked match twice, once by accident. Well I've not even completed the story mode, not even got past the Asuma part haha I just love online to much.

Any one else seriously disappointed with the story mode? I can't believe they made it worse than it was in storm 1. The constant, pointless running about for no reason than to get to the next chapter of the story. It's crazy and I don't think I'll even bother completing it which is a shame because I do enjoy the boss battles.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

I remember finding Shape Up Herbs outside the Hokage Mansion. I think if you're Lucky Statued you can find like 6 in a patch right outside there.

To clarify, if you're in Tsunade's room, you leave and you enter an area that's a staircase. This is the screen where the teleport frog is once you've beaten the game. Leave thru the bottom of the screen and you'll be in an area where there is a ramp to the top of Hokage Mansion and the door to go into the Mansion itself.

This is where Shikamaru usually is in the late game. There's a plant here. That's the one that can give lots of Shape-Up herbs.

Otherwise, any small green leafy plant outside the village, near the training area, can cough them up.

Hope this helps. If you can't find them also I think some Replay Missions give them as reward.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't play ranked or team matches, I like singles the best.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't like singles, it feels so bare and empty, like a step back to the old Naruto Ultimate Heroes PS2 days.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

> Any one else seriously disappointed with the story mode? I can't believe they made it worse than it was in storm 1.



Lol, I don't even.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Oct 27, 2010)

So when do you guys think we'll be getting a price drop on this game?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> A good puppet user can rape Deidara.



That's exactly what I do to deidara users.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

I doubt we'll see a price drop until after Christmas.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Oct 27, 2010)

The only reason why I don't like team matches is because at times it feels like I'm fighting the support character more than the actual battle character.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

I do have to admit, landing an Ultimate Jutsu only to have it eaten by the support is one of the worst things ever.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 27, 2010)

I gotta say I am simply shitting on ppl with Kabuto right now. I think he is gonna be my third along with Konan and Sasori as my main.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2010)

Kabuto is definitely fun at times, I like his "tilt O" move a lot, he also seems so cold blooded/bad ass at times.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Kabuto's ultimate is definitely one of the most stylish.

EDIT :: On that note, for the TILT combos, are those executed like Smash Attacks in Brawl?


----------



## KakaiShika (Oct 27, 2010)

Honestly... the moveset for the Puppet users just completely throws me off...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Shay said:


> I do have to admit, landing an Ultimate Jutsu only to have it eaten by the support is one of the worst things ever.



I think it's pretty funny. 
Lol, Hinata always gets ougi'd in my place.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2010)

Shay said:


> Kabuto's ultimate is definitely one of the most stylish.
> 
> EDIT :: On that note, for the TILT combos, are those executed like Smash Attacks in Brawl?



Pretty much yeah, similar motion and timing as a smash attack minus the ability to charge it of course.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think it's pretty funny.
> Lol, Hinata always gets ougi'd in my place.



Hinata getting sacrificed should trigger your main's awakening. IT'S CANON!



KakaiShika said:


> Honestly... the moveset for the Puppet users just completely throws me off...



I don't like how they can grab, that always gets me.



Violent-nin said:


> Pretty much yeah, similar motion and timing as a smash attack minus the ability to charge it of course.



Thank you


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 27, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> I gotta say I am simply shitting on ppl with Kabuto right now. I think he is gonna be my third along with Konan and Sasori as my main.



What Konan and Sasori! Your stealing my mains dude..Though instead of Kabuto I'd picked ethier Lars or Kakazu.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor Chouji get's no love in this thread.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think it's pretty funny.
> Lol, Hinata always gets ougi'd in my place.



Because she can take it. 

After a minute she shrugs it of and continues to fight.

Amaterasu?
Rasen Shuiriken?
SUSANO??

INO'S FUCKING BALLERINA KICK!?!?!?!

No fucking problem.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn almost forgot he was in the game . Thats one character ive never fought against


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn, I played against a friend at home, he took minato.

I was kinda winning when he used Awakening on my Taka Sasuke.

Then as I was recovering chakra, I just ate a Rasengan.

Hiraishin > Rasengan !


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Because she can take it.
> 
> After a minute she shrugs it of and continues to fight.
> 
> ...



You made my day with that. 

Konan Likes to take them for me too and Its no problem since she's an angel and always returns in a short awhile.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Chouji's definitely one of my supports of choice. Dude comes out of nowhere sometimes.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

I let Hidan take mine since he's immortal, he keeps coming back over and over and over... 

My Shikamaru theory didn't work.. I guess I'll have to come up with something else. 
I still need to practice timing the Ultimate after the bounce...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I let Hidan take mine since he's immortal, he keeps coming back over and over and over...



Lol, i didn't know you could get Hidan to take an ougi.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, if you unlock all support types for someone, and select BALANCE, they will be set to sacrifice.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

How do you unlock all support types?


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 27, 2010)

Shay said:


> Yeah, if you unlock all support types for someone, and select BALANCE, they will be set to *sacrifice*.


That reminds me of Yu-Gi-Oh lol.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> What are you talking about? me and others (others = other people in this same thread) already expressed our disappointment with the fighting system in this game, we ARE a part of the target audience.


But you're not the majority or the prime audience for it, hell the majority of the people in this thread are quite satisfied with the outcome of the game even if people decide to tie their hands around their hands and blindly bash it, just say you don't like X and Y about the game and don't go dragging the "all of us" into it


Squall Leonhart said:


> This game has tons of problems, unlimited KNJ/ridiculously overpowered awakening.. I can't even justify the existence of combos, why this game has combos if you can't even see them..? you can KNJ right away, so your only good options is spamming from long range.


All this translates to is...I suck at this game so it's bad, never said the game was perfect but the mechanics never made it unplayable unless you're pants-on-head retarded, and really and truly this seems more like an over-exaggeration of describing minor nitpicks within it. Really I'm not sure why people are stressing this KNJ problem


Squall Leonhart said:


> And you call this a decent fighting game?.. wow.


The fact that you believe that Bleach DS is a good fighter while needlessly bashing UNS2 for a needless hassle you have with already stomps out your judgement on what is considered "good fighter"


Squall Leonhart said:


> And yeah, Bleach DS is probably the best anime fighter out there if you're looking for an anime fighter with a good fighting system in mind, it borrows elements from other good fighting games, and the game even has a similar move to KNJ (Shunpo), which the game DOES limit it's uses significantly, unlike the moronic KNJ.


And all this is completely irrelevant when you can just spam the same "kidou" attacks with the same broken characters and the same spirit cards, making competitive play worthless.


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

First, beat Story Mode. Get your first bird captured so you can unlock the ability to send and receive letters. Then do all requests that you can. The more requests you do the more hearts you get. When you get one heart with someone you will start getting letters from them.

Answer the letters in a way that is nice or as appropriate as you can for Naruto. You get three letters from every character and each correct response gets you a heart. For example, when Kakashi sends you letters, be sure to be respectful as you can and don't dismiss his advice. For Hinata, don't call her an idiot. You can preview the letter for each response before you pick SEND so its helpful to do this. By the way, the answer for Yamato's last letter is TWELVE.

So, with at least 1 heart available from requests (ex: Training with Ino's team gets you  1 heart with that team), 3 hearts from letters, this leaves you one short of 5. Give a gift (book from general store to guys and Ino's flowers for girls) to max out the last hearts. If you screwed up the letters it's okay, you can just buy them more gifts. I got every Rock Lee letter wrong and just gave him 4 books and we were cool.

Despite the fact that if you gave a Ninjutsu Guide to Lee he'd get offended  But that's besides the point. He accepts it just like any other ninja, happily.

Anyway why is this important?

After you get max of five hearts with all Konoha Ninjas they will disappear from their usual spots and show up in the Leaf or Sand village for you to share a meal with them. You can tell this event because the character has hearts over their head instead of normal dialogue and they appear in places out of the way of their usual standing location.

Every time you share a date with a person you get their support types unlocked.

Some characters appear in group dates so if you're wondering why Character X isn't showing up for a date and just standing there, try friending more characters so the Group Date succeeds. For example, if Gaara loves you but Kankuro does not you won't be able to do the Gaara Date, as it's a three way date. To prevent frustration just Full Heart everyone.

You can check your relationship status with all characters from the menu (Check Members).


Everyone else who does not let you date them (ex: Lars - not in the story, Pain - dead) you simply unlock via Storm Points. I think you get the last assist (Lars?) type unlocked about 950,000ish.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 27, 2010)

I use hidan to set up my ultimates. The guy is sick at doing that. I felt bad one match though, when I pulled off two ultimates on this guy. Didn't even mean too on the second one, just tried to do a ninjutsu and hit y twice.

Some of my faves are Gaara, Tobi, Konan, and Kabuto.

I always use Hidan and Itachi as supports.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> That reminds me of Yu-Gi-Oh lol.


I miss those days.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> About this game, pretty much this.


Wasn't this idiot already proven wrong on the next page? 

Ghostrain is pretty much done with the series after the first Storm so it's no surprise here that he hated the second one


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok last question lol um

I need a Ninja scroll and 3 miracle  inks 

so where do i get a ninja scroll and where can i get some miracle inks without doing the 15min long boss battles -_-

Thanks in advance


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

No need to get worked up just because someone bashed your pretty game, but two can play this game.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> But you're not the majority or the prime audience for it, hell the majority of the people in this thread are quite satisfied with the outcome of the game even if people decide to tie their hands around their hands and blindly bash it


And I bet *you* know what's the majority audience for this game.. right? 
Actually, it looks like as time goes on more and more people begin to see and acknowledge the problems with this game, you don't have to be a fighting game expert to see it.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> All this translates to is...I suck at this game so it's bad, never said the game was perfect but the mechanics never made it unplayable unless you're pants-on-head retarded, and really and truly this seems more like an over-exaggeration of describing minor nitpicks within it. Really I'm not sure why people are stressing this KNJ problem


You not being sure why people complain about KNJ is the problem.. I guess you never played against "good" players (and by "good" players I mean mashing guard button players).
Because calling it a nitpick is hilarious and ridiculous at the same time, mashing the guard button to win fights is *not* a good fighting system.. I'm sorry to tell you that, but it's exactly like the DOA fighting system - the attacking player is going to lose to KNJ/Counters, so there's no justification to combos.

By the way, which fighting game has "unplayable" mechanics in your opinion?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> The fact that you believe that Bleach DS is a good fighter while needlessly bashing UNS2 for a needless hassle you have with already stomps out your judgement on what is considered "good fighter"


^ this coming from someone who just claimed the other day that a DBZ game had a good fighting system is just hilarious.
And why say "needlessly" when I already explained (more then one time) why this game lacks depth?




ChocolateBar999 said:


> And all this is completely irrelevant when you can just spam the same "kidou" attacks with the same broken characters and the same spirit cards, making competitive play worthless.


What "Kidou" are you talking about? in this game Kidou = regular special moves.
And this is why you have an option to TURN OFF cards..
It seems like you didn't even play this game, as any serious player knows that you don't play with cards, exactly as a SSBM/B player knows that you don't play with items/hazardous levels in a competitive level play.

So worthless it's not, try again.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 27, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Die like a man.



Never!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2010)

Shay said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers bro! Ill try it! sounds like fun.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> No need to get worked up just because someone bashed your pretty game, but two can play this game.
> 
> 
> And I bet *you* know what's the majority audience for this game.. right?
> ...


i don't know what the hell is wrong with you guys but im 32-9 on ranked matches and i don't spam and i fight who ever joins my game.

The game isn't broken. you just don't know how to play.

Now can someone please answer my question where can i get a ninja scroll and some miracle ink?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't  know where to get the scrolls from but you can get miracle ink by redoing the last Sasuke vs Itachi fight by fufilling the task.


----------



## LukeMAc (Oct 27, 2010)

Wait til your higher up the ranking fighting against people who are more clued up


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 27, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I don't  know where to get the scrolls from but you can get miracle ink by redoing the last Sasuke vs Itachi fight by fufilling the task.



Yea but that takes forever i'd have to do it twice since i need 3 and it only gives you 2  lol well...im wasting time so i better get to it thanks!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> No need to get worked up just because someone bashed your pretty game, but two can play this game.


I'm not worked up but I apparently you're worked up about people who actually enjoy this game, I couldn't give a rats ass what you think because you clearly don't know what you're talking about



Squall Leonhart said:


> And I bet *you* know what's the majority audience for this game.. right?
> Actually, it looks like as time goes on more and more people begin to see and acknowledge the problems with this game, you don't have to be a fighting game expert to see it.


Yes because ironically these so called "fighting experts" you keep yapping on about are playing this game, forget about the fans of the series who bought it on the merit that it's a pretty looking Naruto game.




Squall Leonhart said:


> You not being sure why people complain about KNJ is the problem.. I guess you never played against "good" players (and by "good" players I mean mashing guard button players).


I've play against good players and never encountered the problem, what's wrong you can't play this game so you have to needlessly lash out on people who can actually play it? 


Squall Leonhart said:


> Because calling it a nitpick is hilarious and ridiculous at the same time, mashing the guard button to win fights is *not* a good fighting system.. I'm sorry to tell you that, but it's exactly like the DOA fighting system - the attacking player is going to lose to KNJ/Counters, so there's no justification to combos.


And I'm sorry to tell you is that's a grossely misconception on how you play the game, all these comments you're making just proves that you don't know what you're talking about or just spouting bullshit to make yourself seem big, I think I stopped reading when you brought up something like DOA as a comparison.


Squall Leonhart said:


> By the way, which fighting game has "unplayable" mechanics in your opinion?


King of Fighters XII is the only recent example I can think, most of the glitches and mechanics makes the game nearly unplayable also the hilariously embarrassing Twinkle Queen.



Squall Leonhart said:


> ^ this coming from someone who just claimed the other day that a DBZ game had a good fighting system is just hilarious.


Yeah what's more pathetic, the fact you think that Bleach DS is a good anime fighter or the fact that DBZ Budokai 3 had well presented mechanics, but of course I'm not surprised that you knocked it at the fact it was DBZ without actually playing it, which is why you never even bother to distinguish it.


Squall Leonhart said:


> And why say "needlessly" when I already explained (more then one time) why this game lacks depth?


Your definition of "depth" is terribly askew just how your stance is equally retarded. Never did I say the fighting system had depth, that was the first thing I stand by doesn't so comparing it to the likes of Street Fighter and the like is stupid because it was never geared to be that kind of fighter 




Squall Leonhart said:


> What "Kidou" are you talking about? in this game Kidou = regular special moves.
> And this is why you have an option to TURN OFF cards..
> It seems like you didn't even play this game, as any serious player knows that you don't play with cards, exactly as a SSBM/B player knows that you don't play with items/hazardous levels in a competitive level play.


Oh that's right, use the "I guess you haven't played the game" card not worth noting that the majority of what you stated was bullshit, the game isn't competitive in itself and the mechanics aren't as good as you beleve. I also laughed at your "SSBM/B" comment, clearly you don't know shit about the fighting circuit as much as you "think" you do. My dear fighting expert why are you even in this thread to begin with if this game is so beneath you?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wasn't this idiot already proven wrong on the next page?



Umm.. no.
If you're referring to , then he's got no clue what he's talking about:

1. In BB You can't "get out of all combos", you can get out only *once*.

2. Again, he's got no clue what he's talking about, if you air combo in BB then your rival can't tech out in midair just like that, he can only tech if the attacking player fucks up the combo.

3. huh..?

4. right.

5. actually made a good point for once *claps*.


So calling him an idiot isn't nice, he made legit points that every competitive fighting game player should care about.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Umm.. no.
> If you're referring to , then he's got no clue what he's talking about:


Wow so you're actually defending this jackass not knowing his post history? 



Squall Leonhart said:


> So calling him an idiot isn't nice, he made legit points that every competitive fighting game player should care about.


Too bad the majority of those points were already disproven by common logic, but of course you're gonna back him up because you're for his opinion even if the majority of his points are complete shit


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

KNJ is the biggest problem in the game, in my opinion.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm tired of playing the demo.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm tired of playing the demo.



Go get the game.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> KNJ is the biggest problem in the game, in my opinion.


I don't see it as a huge problem. Yes if they were smart they should have made the chakra cost more when you use it like in Accel so we wouldn't have abusers but I don't see how it makes the game unplayable unless you just suck


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Go get the game.



I'm getting it x-mas.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wasn't this idiot already proven wrong on the next page?
> 
> Ghostrain is pretty much done with the series after the first Storm so it's no surprise here that he hated the second one



The first Storm is trash as far as fighters go though as well.

He didn't state he hated either game, it's a nice game for fanservice, they just fail at being good fighters.

You would be better off using the VS. mode in Naruto Uzumaki Chronicles 2.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2010)

where else can you get flowers to get hearts on the girls ino is not in the shop and i still need to get all of temaris hearts and tsunades


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm not worked up but I apparently you're worked up about people who actually enjoy this game, I couldn't give a rats ass what you think because you clearly don't know what you're talking about


I only expressed the silliness of this game (with that Youtube video at 04:30-04:48), even other people who don't own the game thought it was kinda stupid.
Oh and you're *so not* giving a rats ass that you keep arguing.. and about things so clear and simple that you fail to acknowledge, I'm wondering if it's because you just never played a good fighting game or is it a blind fangasm.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> Yes because ironically these so called "fighting experts" you keep yapping on about are playing this game, forget about the fans of the series who bought it on the merit that it's a pretty looking Naruto game.


It's just too bad that even those so called fans of the series begin to see it's faults, as opposed to you.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> I've play against good players and never encountered the problem, what's wrong you can't play this game so you have to needlessly lash out on people who can actually play it?


If you've never encountered the problem then you don't know what you're talking about - against someone who DID encounter this problem, this also means that you didn't play against "good" (mashing) players.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> And I'm sorry to tell you is that's a grossely misconception on how you play the game, all these comments you're making just proves that you don't know what you're talking about or just spouting bullshit to make yourself seem big, I think I stopped reading when you brought up something like DOA as a comparison.


You know what's funny? the difference in our arguing abilities.
Aside from the usual "you don't know what you're talking about" crap you've been barking all day you've never really explained why I don't know what I'm talking about.
Your arguments are empty, let's see how you manage to explain why you stopped reading.. does it mean that you've never played DOA..? I bet that's the case, because if you did - you would know that it got the same crap that UNS2 has (KNJ/counters), so the comparison between these 2 games is valid.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> King of Fighters XII is the only recent example I can think, most of the glitches and mechanics makes the game nearly unplayable also the hilariously embarrassing Twinkle Queen.


What's the problem with it's mechanics?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Yeah what's more pathetic, the fact you think that Bleach DS is a good anime fighter or the fact that DBZ Budokai 3 had well presented mechanics, but of course I'm not surprised that you knocked it at the fact it was DBZ without actually playing it, which is why you never even bother to distinguish it.


Guilty as charged.
But for my defense - I played Tenkaichi 2 which was kind of.. well shit, and it doesn't look like the other PS2 games are any different or better.
But still.. it's DBZ... eww.
Anyway, I keep seeing the same word - "mechanics", it could have been better if you elaborated on that instead of making vague statements, same with KOF 12. 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Your definition of "depth" is terribly askew just how your stance is equally retarded. Never did I say the fighting system had depth, that was the first thing I stand by doesn't so comparing it to the likes of Street Fighter and the like is stupid because it was never geared to be that kind of fighter


If a fighting game has a move that destroys ALL kind of attacks even WHEN YOU GET HIT and is unlimited then yes, this game destroys it's own depth with *one* unnecessary and moronic move.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> Oh that's right, use the "I guess you haven't played the game" card not worth noting that the majority of what you stated was bullshit, the game isn't competitive in itself and the mechanics aren't as good as you beleve. I also laughed at your "SSBM/B" comment, clearly you don't know shit about the fighting circuit as much as you "think" you do. My dear fighting expert why are you even in this thread to begin with if this game is so beneath you?


Again with the worked up attitude, it could have been better if you actually tried to elaborate on your claims.. you fail with every paragraph you write.
So how about you stop with the "you know nothing" and actually start explaining yourself? because it only makes you look bad.
Now you say that Bleach DS isn't competitive (lol?), and you didn't even explain *why* you think like that.. even though I proved to you that competitive play doesn't revolve with cards (lol), exactly as SSBM/B doesn't revolve with items and banned levels, again a valid comparison.

So I don't see exactly how I don't know 'shit' about the fighting circuit, are you going to enlighten me? I bet you won't, you'll just keep going again with the vague word "mechanics" that you like so much for making your life so easy, who needs to explain the bullshit he spouts? surely not you.


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

anyone want to spar with me i have 70wins and 52loses im Veteran Ambu my PSN is Grim_Breaker


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 27, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> where else can you get flowers to get hearts on the girls ino is not in the shop and i still need to get all of temaris hearts and tsunades



You can't get flowers anywhere else but try doing request around.It helped me out when I couldn't get Ino ethier.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 27, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> i don't know what the hell is wrong with you guys but im 32-9 on ranked matches and i don't spam and i fight who ever joins my game.
> 
> The game isn't broken. you just don't know how to play.
> 
> Now can someone please answer my question where can i get a ninja scroll and some miracle ink?



Well you can find a ninja scroll randomly, there's no real place you can go.  But for the ink, go to Orochimaru's hideout or the Hokage Mansion and walk against the shelf with papers on it.  They mostly drop Ink, just keep doing it til you get a Miracle Ink.


Also the game isn't broken entirely, but there are rather broken power ups.  The awakening for Killer Bee comes to mind because he is incredibly hard to fight in that mode, but with some skill you can get through it.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wow so you're actually defending this jackass not knowing his post history?


I couldn't care less about his post history, his points are truth, and that's the main point.
Now, the dude you were referring to as the one who 'proved him wrong' was actually using false information that nobody in that thread could actually know, now that was wrong.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Too bad the majority of those points were already disproven by common logic, but of course you're gonna back him up because you're for his opinion even if the majority of his points are complete shit


Disproven by *who*..? you don't mean Havik do you? because I already proved that he was wrong and didn't know shit about BB.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 27, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm getting it x-mas.



 Rent it? I usually play SM Naruto (Or bee chiyo Etc) a guy joined and took SM Naruto as well. I owned him, and he joined my game, loses again. Then he joins Again, I just sat there and sent him a message "Not a third time for fucks sake" and he sent back "I will win" made me LOL.

 Made a few people rage out of the game too. When someone gets rebounded by your attack assist, when they bounce up you can hit them an ougi or a team ougi if you time it right. Well I only hit it twice and he got hit with a random ass FRS in midair, I laughed so hard and then he raged before it detonated.


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> Rent it? I usually play SM Naruto (Or bee chiyo Etc) a guy joined and took SM Naruto as well. I owned him, and he joined my game, loses again. Then he joins Again, I just sat there and sent him a message "Not a third time for fucks sake" and he sent back "I will win" made me LOL.
> 
> Made a few people rage out of the game too. When someone gets rebounded by your attack assist, when they bounce up you can hit them an ougi or a team ougi if you time it right. Well I only hit it twice and he got hit with a random ass FRS in midair, I laughed so hard and then he raged before it detonated.



was that ranked match because if it was i would have been mad as hell lol. Anyway that bounce strategy works well for me too but the thing is that if you beat them pretty bad like 2 Ultimates in a row they usually disconnect so i let them damage me a little before attempting it.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 27, 2010)

For the "Collect 30 Pachinko Balls" Title. Does it count the ones your messenger bird find?


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

im so want to get this game's Platinum Trophy im  on 61% i believe but i havent played story mode in a while and the only hard trophy left is the ninja tools


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 27, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> For the "Collect 30 Pachinko Balls" Title. Does it count the ones your messenger bird find?


I think if you have 30 of them you get the title.That really shouldn't matter.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> im so want to get this game's Platinum Trophy im  on 61% i believe but i havent played story mode in a while and the only hard trophy left is the ninja tools



I got to 91% trophies and then I found out about the final one (titles)... which is like, x5 more work than all the 91% trophies I got


----------



## Shay (Oct 27, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> For the "Collect 30 Pachinko Balls" Title. Does it count the ones your messenger bird find?



It does! I got my last few via bird.

If Ino is ever missing from her shop check the training grounds. She's probably there wanting to fight you.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I don't see it as a huge problem. Yes if they were smart they should have made the chakra cost more when you use it like in Accel so we wouldn't have abusers but I don't see how it makes the game unplayable unless you just suck


I can tell you haven't played with people who KNJ 80% of the time. 
That means that out of 5 times you try to use throw, they escape 4 times, now Iknow I'm not the best at KNJ, but the result of the fight shouldn't be reflected by how hard you can mash the button. 
I doubt most use precise timing as opposed to mashing either. 
When I can't do anything because I know he will just KNJ it, that's where the problem arises. 

There was a guy who was pinned down by my assist and managed to KNJ out of 3 consecutive grabs, that's just ridiculous. This was on more than one occasion mind you.


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I got to 91% trophies and then I found out about the final one (titles)... which is like, x5 more work than all the 91% trophies I got



hmmmm do you have all of the character usage titles like older brother from itachi or masked from kakashi


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 27, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I think if you have 30 of them you get the title.That really shouldn't matter.


Alright, thanks. Need a couple more titles to platinum this.


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I can tell you haven't played with people who KNJ 80% of the time.
> That means that out of 5 times you try to use throw, they escape 4 times, now Iknow I'm not the best at KNJ, but the result of the fight shouldn't be reflected by how hard you can mash the button.
> I doubt most use precise timing as opposed to mashing either.
> When I can't do anything because I know he will just KNJ it, that's where the problem arises.
> ...



well the developers try to stop that by only letting guard be only on trigger or bumper, can you imagine being able to guard in a button you wont ever hit anyone but still i also dont see strategy in grabbing all the time


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 27, 2010)

omg i just played the demo
this is good stuff, i played the demo of broken bond and it was crap.... boring.....

but this game look epic, the trailer was not just eye candy


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 27, 2010)

Getting Platium will be tough I know that much.


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> omg i just played the demo
> this is good stuff, i played the demo of broken bond and it was crap.... boring.....
> 
> but this game look epic, the trailer was not just eye candy



people think broken bond has more strategy but ive played both and i have to say UNS2 has more stategy in it if you have a sharp mind and can read people really quick if not then use Sussano


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2010)

Hellion said:


> No problem.
> 
> Also off topic. I love Ougi's ultra against Sasuke



Karin shoul be in there


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I only expressed the silliness of this game (with that Youtube video at 04:30-04:48), even other people who don't own the game thought it was kinda stupid.


Why are you using youtube as a source for educated wisdom in regards for your own stance?


Squall Leonhart said:


> Oh and you're *so not* giving a rats ass that you keep arguing.. and about things so clear and simple that you fail to acknowledge, I'm wondering if it's because you just never played a good fighting game or is it a blind fangasm.


And yet you continue to quote me with your unparalleled though process, and you're the last person I want to her about citing who has played "good" fighting games given your won lack of intellect in the subject, But hey that's why you're arguing in this thread to begin with


Squall Leonhart said:


> It's just too bad that even those so called fans of the series begin to see it's faults, as opposed to you.


Oh? what's this again, you claiming something without any source to back up your own claim, you seem to do that alot apparently, I'll tell you what you go door to door and ask people what they thought of UNS2 and come back to me and then maybe I'll take you seriously. Until then everything that comes out of your mouth goes as follows "MY OPINION IS FACT AND EVERYONE WHO DISAGREES IS WRONG"



Squall Leonhart said:


> If you've never encountered the problem then you don't know what you're talking about - against someone who DID encounter this problem, this also means that you didn't play against "good" (mashing) players.


Wait, when did I see I didn't counter a problem? I saind the KNJing wasn't a problem with me, if you have a problem that's just you. Wait so you're gonna assume I haven't played against good players because I don't suck at the game as badly as you do? I mean we can go back and forth with this thing but it;s just gonna make you look more like a jackass everytime



Squall Leonhart said:


> You know what's funny? the difference in our arguing abilities.
> Aside from the usual "you don't know what you're talking about" crap you've been barking all day you've never really explained why I don't know what I'm talking about.


Let's see, you continue to change the argument everytime you get backed into a corner, you continue to claim crap that you have no idea or wisdom about, you needlessly lash others who don't think like you and here you are doing the same thing, not sure who's more angrier at this point but it's clearly you, that's what funny.


Squall Leonhart said:


> Your arguments are empty, let's see how you manage to explain why you stopped reading.. does it mean that you've never played DOA..? I bet that's the case, because if you did - you would know that it got the same crap that UNS2 has (KNJ/counters), so the comparison between these 2 games is valid.


As oppose to yours which are completely unfounded and uneducated? Perhaps the reason why both arguments are empty because there's no argument to begin with



Squall Leonhart said:


> What's the problem with it's mechanics?


Wow, so like you're accusing me of not playing "good" fighting games the likes of DOA and you haven't played the KOFXII. That's the very definition of irony. 

The game has a lot of embarrassing bugs in it and is very much an unfinished product that SNK Playmore put on the shelves in a rush. But here’s the kicker: KoF12′s online play is (to put it mildly) atrocious. There was a patch to fix some of it but the game is still unplayable for serious competition. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WflNsuhuaMY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
This is just one of the many bugs in the game


Squall Leonhart said:


> Guilty as charged.
> But for my defense - I played Tenkaichi 2 which was kind of.. well shit, and it doesn't look like the other PS2 games are any different or better.
> But still.. it's DBZ... eww.
> Anyway, I keep seeing the same word - "mechanics", it could have been better if you elaborated on that instead of making vague statements, same with KOF 12.


Budokai 3 and Tenkaichi 2 are completely different games made by completely different developers, no way are they near alike in terms of playable. The play mechanics in Budokai 3 are good but it's not terribly deep in itself, better than UNS and Ninja Taisen series. I'm not sure how to go into detail itself other than this video
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRj_sRfcpuI[/YOUTUBE]



Squall Leonhart said:


> If a fighting game has a move that destroys ALL kind of attacks even WHEN YOU GET HIT and is unlimited then yes, this game destroys it's own depth with *one* unnecessary and moronic move.


Agreed.




Squall Leonhart said:


> Again with the worked up attitude, it could have been better if you actually tried to elaborate on your claims.. you fail with every paragraph you write.
> So how about you stop with the "you know nothing" and actually start explaining yourself? because it only makes you look bad.
> Now you say that Bleach DS isn't competitive (lol?), and you didn't even explain *why* you think like that.. even though I proved to you that competitive play doesn't revolve with cards (lol), exactly as SSBM/B doesn't revolve with items and banned levels, again a valid comparison.


Bleach DS 2nd destroys any shred of balance from the  previous installment, and despite about 43 characters or more, barely half of the game's (or even less) cast is playable to competitive degree, and everyone else are just joke characters There is still the issue that, from the 18 truly playable characters, about half of those struggle against the others( Tosen, Momo, and Gin, to name a few), and the others have a group of 6 that are the epitome of broken (Ichigo, Hitsugaya, Hollow Ichigo, to name a few), and thus are rarely used. You bitch about moves fighting gamed they have moves that destroys ALL kind of attacks even WHEN YOU GET HIT but praises Bleach DS as a good fighting game? Make up your mind


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I can tell you haven't played with people who KNJ 80% of the time.


Doesn't pahse me since I'm part of that percentile that does, do you play competively with random hosters online or with a friend. The former in which we had was which all we did was KNJ'd each other until one of us was out of chakra at the last move. I really don't see any difference online which is just filled with run of the mill spammers, you'll be hard press to get a good player out of that circle outside the ranking


Nakiro said:


> I doubt most use precise timing as opposed to mashing either.
> When I can't do anything because I know he will just KNJ it, that's where the problem arises.


This was mostly similar to previous installments and the only difference is that it cost more, KNJ were hard to pull off in the Hero's 1 and 2 but became easier in Hero 3 and Accel 1 and 2


Sephiroth said:


> He didn't state he hated either game, it's a nice game for fanservice, they just fail at being good fighters.


Wasn't that always the case or are people just nostalging over Hero and Accel?

This is not serious business here people


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone up for some 360 Player Matches?


----------



## Ito (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could obtain a few Ninja Tags? It's the only "ingredient" left to make my last Ninja Tool and I can't find them.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> hmmmm do you have all of the character usage titles like older brother from itachi or masked from kakashi



I only have some of them, like 5 I guess.. it's such an annoying chore.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I couldn't care less about his post history, his points are truth, and that's the main point.
> Now, the dude you were referring to as the one who 'proved him wrong' was actually using false information that nobody in that thread could actually know, now that was wrong.


There was no "truth" to his post he was just ranting over superficial bullshit to which everyone called him out on, it's no surprise that you're supporting him



Squall Leonhart said:


> Disproven by *who*..? you don't mean Havik do you?


By the majority of the people who quoted Ghost on his rant, Forte has hated the series since Storm so he doesn't count


Squall Leonhart said:


> because I already proved that he was wrong and didn't know shit about BB.


And neither do you apparently


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wasn't that always the case or are people just nostalging over Hero and Accel?



With the use of shuriken cancels, infinites, variety of mix ups, unblockable attack strings, taunt awakenings, actual safe attack strings, all items available to everyone (Chakra seals ), slow chakra charge, no.

The old games had decent set ups to actually play offensive, the Storm games do not.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I only have some of them, like 5 I guess.. it's such an annoying chore.



An easy way is if you have two controllers and pick the same person with both of them cause then it counts as two and then set the match to the lowest time possible.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok how do I know which secret factor I am missing? I have 91 percent and I know for sure I have the Brothers, the sand village one, and I think the Jiraiya one.

Also I only need 3 more ninja tools.  I need the last poison and I am missing the viper fang.  (Went to Oro base and Itachi base wasn't there.)

I am also missing the sleepless tag x and the one below or above it.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> With the use of shuriken cancels, infinites, variety of mix ups, unblockable attack strings, taunt awakenings, actual safe attack strings, all items available to everyone (Chakra seals ), slow chakra charge, no.
> 
> The old games had decent set ups to actually play offensive, the Storm games do not.


I will admit I never played the Hero and Accel (1) games competitively when they were first coming out roughly seven years ago (been that long? ) and only started getting into the circuit with Accel 2 three years ago. They were all great Naruto games and pretty decent 2D fighters in their own rights


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

what strategy do you guys use to beat a online player using Deidara? i dont have one so i just use Minato and spin around him trowing shurikens hehehe


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Why isn't Pain more badass in this game.


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Why isn't Pain more badass in this game.



hes alright ,maybe he doesnt have flashy moves but he still good


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I will admit I never played the Hero and Accel (1) games competitively when they were first coming out roughly seven years ago (been that long? ) and only started getting into the circuit with Accel 2 three years ago. They were all great Naruto games and pretty decent 2D fighters in their own rights



I would give it hands down to Narutimate Hero 3 as being the most competitive worthy of the series, once you don't allow giant transformations.(Giant Shukaku, Gamabunta, etc.)

Problem with Accel 2 was the assist system, which is really what KNJ does to the Storm games, thus they are always banned.

I've felt every game after 3 is progressively worse in devolving the mechanics.


----------



## Klue (Oct 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Why isn't Pain more badass in this game.



His Shinra Tensei blows, but it was to be expected, I suppose.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Why isn't Pain more badass in this game.



This character is claimed to be a god.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2010)

Klue said:


> His Shinra Tensei blows, but it was to be expected, I suppose.


Your rhymes have quite the chime.

What did you expect from Pain? Afterall, it is a game.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 27, 2010)

Yesh! i got all the trophys in NUNS2 except wealth to move a thousand nations and the all titles one....Anyone got a title list with how to unlock them?

And this game is fantastic D


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> hes alright ,maybe he doesnt have flashy moves but he still good





Klue said:


> His Shinra Tensei blows, but it was to be expected, I suppose.





NeoKurama said:


> This character is claimed to be a god.



So basically, He sucks.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why are you using youtube as a source for educated wisdom in regards for your own stance?


Why are asking this question? I mentioned the Youtube video as for you previous claim "apparently you're worked up about people who actually enjoy this game".
It just shows how worked up you are, all I did was expressing the silliness of that video, can't take the heat? or you don't give a rats ass..? make up your mind.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> And yet you continue to quote me with your unparalleled though process, and you're the last person I want to her about citing who has played "good" fighting games given your won lack of intellect in the subject, But hey that's why you're arguing in this thread to begin with


^ Translation: "waaah I don't have anything clever to say so let's get rude."
Seriously, that was the most infantile paragraph I've read in a long time, specially considering the fact that you've failed to establish any argument until now.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Oh? what's this again, you claiming something without any source to back up your own claim, you seem to do that alot apparently, I'll tell you what you go door to door and ask people what they thought of UNS2 and come back to me and then maybe I'll take you seriously. Until then everything that comes out of your mouth goes as follows "MY OPINION IS FACT AND EVERYONE WHO DISAGREES IS WRONG"


I'll give you a more realistic solution than going door to door - go forum to forum (better be the game's specific forum), and search for "KNJ" or "fighting system", you might be surprised.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wait, when did I see I didn't counter a problem? I saind the KNJing wasn't a problem with me, if you have a problem that's just you. Wait so you're gonna assume I haven't played against good players because I don't suck at the game as badly as you do? I mean we can go back and forth with this thing but it;s just gonna make you look more like a jackass everytime


Well, if that's the case then it's just brings me back to my first assumption, that you: 
A. never played a really good fighting game.
B. you're full of Naruto fangasm that it blinds you of the truth, that the fighting system sucks ass, and is probably the worst in the fighting genre.

Because I really can't understand how one can enjoy battles with endless KNJ, and if you're going to say that it's not endless then you haven't played with "good" players.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Let's see, you continue to change the argument everytime you get backed into a corner, you continue to claim crap that you have no idea or wisdom about, you needlessly lash others who don't think like you and here you are doing the same thing, not sure who's more angrier at this point but it's clearly you, that's what funny.


You have it all backwards, it isn't called "changing the argument", it's called "getting into the bottom of things", yes.. these same vague arguments with the so called "mechanic" crap you kept barking.
Oh I wanna see you point at one 'lash' as you call it.
And what's funny is the fact that you think I'm angry, specially as you're the one who bumped into my reaction to the Youtube video and started with the butt hurt attitude, and that's coming from the one who "claims" that he doesn't give a rats ass.. the lashing defender, hah.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> As oppose to yours which are completely unfounded and uneducated? Perhaps the reason why both arguments are empty because there's no argument to begin with


Of course not, because you have no way to confront them, because your arguments are as shallow as UNS2's fighting system. 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wow, so like you're accusing me of not playing "good" fighting games the likes of DOA and you haven't played the KOFXII. That's the very definition of irony.


Nice try to get worked up, but I actually own the game, I didn't want to give you any real reason as to why the fighting system may suck, I wanted to see if you know what you're talking about, so let's see how it went in the next paragraph.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> The game has a lot of embarrassing bugs in it and is very much an unfinished product that SNK Playmore put on the shelves in a rush. But here’s the kicker: KoF12′s online play is (to put it mildly) atrocious. There was a patch to fix some of it but the game is still unplayable for serious competition.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WflNsuhuaMY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> This is just one of the many bugs in the game


Failed again I see.
First thing's first, fighting system =/ online, or bugs... <_<

Now, there's lots of reasons why people didn't like this game (stripped move list for the majority of characters, absence of popular characters, low number of characters compared to the old games, no boss, not enough arenas.. etc..), but it doesn't really have a bad fighting system, I mean.. not something so obvious like in UNS2, but in KOF12 there was one thing I really didn't like.. and it's the ability to clash with projectiles.. Kyo using his projectile from long screen? just crouch and hit the projectile with every attack you got, why it's a bad thing? because it destroys the point of long range attacks.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Budokai 3 and Tenkaichi 2 are completely different games made by completely different developers, no way are they near alike in terms of playable. The play mechanics in Budokai 3 are good but it's not terribly deep in itself, better than UNS and Ninja Taisen series. I'm not sure how to go into detail itself other than this video
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRj_sRfcpuI[/YOUTUBE]


Are you kidding me? you're saying all that and then showing me 100% life combos? gee.. what a great balanced fighting game.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Agreed.


Meet UNS2.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Bleach DS 2nd destroys any shred of balance from the  previous installment, and despite about 43 characters or more, barely half of the game's (or even less) cast is playable to competitive degree, and everyone else are just joke characters There is still the issue that, from the 18 truly playable characters, about half of those struggle against the others( Tosen, Momo, and Gin, to name a few), and the others have a group of 6 that are the epitome of broken (Ichigo, Hitsugaya, Hollow Ichigo, to name a few), and thus are rarely used. You bitch about moves fighting gamed they have moves that destroys ALL kind of attacks even WHEN YOU GET HIT but praises Bleach DS as a good fighting game? Make up your mind


You're showing me a 100% life combos with Budokai 3 and then you're talking about broken characters in Bleach DS 2nd..? 
Since when is Ichigo broken? and please don't say it's because of his Bankai.
And which destroying moves are you talking about? be more specific.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> There was no "truth" to his post he was just ranting over superficial bullshit to which everyone called him out on, it's no surprise that you're supporting him


Truth:
1. you can KNJ every time you're being hit by a combo.
2. you can KNJ every time you're being hit by a combo in mid air.
3. you can KNJ every time your rival tries to throw you.

Not truth:
1. Blazblue: you can get out of all combos in a round.
2. Blazblue: you can tech out while being comboed in the air.

Are you going to listen to the person who speaks the truth?
Or are you going to stay butt hurt by the first person's message and listen to guy who gives false info?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> By the majority of the people who quoted Ghost on his rant, Forte has hated the series since Storm so he doesn't count


Again, are you goint to stay butt hurt or listen to the truth?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> And neither do you apparently


Proof? elaborate? I know these things might be tough for you.. but at least try.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ugh. I can't beat Minato.

My main team is Tobi, with Hinata and Hidan as my supports. 

I've managed to find holes in just about every strategy using Tobi's mines underground, but for some reason I always lose to a Minato. It's always a close match mind you, but I'm frustrated with never being able to beat him.

Also, KNJ rarely works for me. Timing has such a small chance of working that spamming it has become my only option.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> Also, KNJ rarely works for me. Timing has such a small chance of working that spamming it has become my only option.



If you're playing the PS3 version - change the guard button from R2 to R1, and mash only R1, I heard it works better than mashing both R1 and L1.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> If you're playing the PS3 version - change the guard button from R2 to R1, and mash only R1, I heard it works better than mashing both R1 and L1.



I play the 360 version, since I figured it would have more people playing, and give me achievements, which I care more about than trophies.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Why are asking this question? I mentioned the Youtube video as for you previous claim "apparently you're worked up about people who actually enjoy this game".
> It just shows how worked up you are, all I did was expressing the silliness of that video, can't take the heat? or you don't give a rats ass..? make up your mind.


No I'm asking you why do you think using You Tube is a credible source for your response? You're stating the same stupid ass responding but not proving a damn thing other than your profound ignorance. The reason why a put the question up was because irrelevant to the discussion. Here's a suggestion stop quoting me and stop asking stupid questions, I'm sure you can do one or the other.


Squall Leonhart said:


> ^ Translation: "waaah I don't have anything clever to say so let's get rude."


Like what you're doing right now? Way to contradict yourself


Squall Leonhart said:


> Seriously, that was the most infantile paragraph I've read in a long time, specially considering the fact that you've failed to establish any argument until now.


Translation: "waaah I can't back up my own argument so I'm gonna go off on why your argument sucks compared to mine."


Squall Leonhart said:


> I'll give you a more realistic solution than going door to door - go forum to forum (better be the game's specific forum), and search for "KNJ" or "fighting system", you might be surprised.


Yeah, guess what I found OPINIONS, no concrete evidence of whether people were sick of the game or thought it had lost it's luster, you're trying too hard ti prove virtually nothing



Squall Leonhart said:


> Well, if that's the case then it's just brings me back to my first assumption, that you:
> A. never played a really good fighting game.
> B. you're full of Naruto fangasm that it blinds you of the truth, that the fighting system sucks ass, and is probably the worst in the fighting genre.


And from you I can tell that you

A. Suck at this relatively simple game
B. Is actually really bad at the majority of the fighting games you claim to know shit about
C. Or want people to stop liking what you don't like

I can't really tell because they all seem so accurate, considering you like pointing the finger I'll have to go with B.

Because I really can't understand how one can enjoy battles with endless KNJ, and if you're going to say that it's not endless then you haven't played with "good" players.



Squall Leonhart said:


> You have it all backwards, it isn't called "changing the argument", it's called "getting into the bottom of things", yes.. these same vague arguments with the so called "mechanic" crap you kept barking.


Translation: "Waah No you're changing the argument, I'm not changing anything waah"
This is how you sound like right now, I've never changed the argument, all you've done was elated beyond means rationally all because you're asspained over people not agreeing with you, there's nothing particularly "vague: about my statements unless you yourself are incompetent. 


Squall Leonhart said:


> Oh I wanna see you point at one 'lash' as you call it.
> And what's funny is the fact that you think I'm angry, specially as you're the one who bumped into my reaction to the Youtube video and started with the butt hurt attitude, and that's coming from the one who "claims" that he doesn't give a rats ass.. the lashing defender, hah.


You're still quoting me, and still running on your own delusions, it's not very amusing anymore when it's blatant that you're taking this seriously



Squall Leonhart said:


> Of course not, because you have no way to confront them, because your arguments are as shallow as UNS2's fighting system.


And your own stance is as buggy and unresponsive as KOFXII, speaking of which



Squall Leonhart said:


> HURR DURRR


WOW! Good job restating what I just stated in three sentences, figures you would go to lengths to defend a piece of shit fighting game just to save face from your own ignorance





Squall Leonhart said:


> Are you kidding me? you're saying all that and then showing me 100% life combos? gee.. what a great balanced fighting game.


......For the duration of the argument I'm gonna assume you're just playing stupid because there's no way anyone can take you seriously after this statement.




Squall Leonhart said:


> Meet UNS2.


NOPE. Try again



Squall Leonhart said:


> You're showing me a *100% life combos with Budokai 3* and then you're talking about broken characters in Bleach DS 2nd..?







Squall Leonhart said:


> Since when is Ichigo broken? and please don't say it's because of his Bankai.
> And which destroying moves are you talking about? be more specific.


I'm not sure if being more specific is gonna change anything because all you're gonna do is ignore it to begin with but whatever...

Treasure pretty much ruined the whole point when they added the ability to Line Jump in 1 on 1 battles. Any cheap player can simply jump to the other side and activate a card, while you try to get them. Which will most likely fail. The new Flash Step (FS for short) system is no longer invincible, with Reinforced (RF) attacks knock characters out of it. While this is great, it only helps other characters and doesn't do much, if anything, for others, unbalancing the system.

The Character balance is absolutely ridiculous. Out of about 43+ characters, not even half of them are playable to a competitive degree. I'd say about 18. Then, out of that 18, half of them, such as Momo, can hardly stand up to higher tier characters such as Ichigo or Hitsugaya. Hell, the two I mentioned are freakin Gods in this game, and can pretty much destroy any character in this game easily, Hitsugaya especially. 

Speaking about character balance, some characters that deserved to be buffed (such as Gin, Tosen, or Momo) were either nerfed or just remained unchanged completely, while characters that didn't deserve buffs (Ichigo/Hollow Ichigo, Yamamoto) were. 

Combos were toned down in this game, and have become incredibly simple, although still not button masher esque. This is bad because it affected some characters, Tosen in particular, and helped others, such as Hitsugaya.

Quite frankly if you're discouraging me for Budokai 3 and going off on how great Bleach DS is then you need to check your own "expertise" on fighting games


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't like tis game that much, because when people lose, they tend to curse you out because they were so transparent. You get hate mail, and then when they have no strategy left, which they never had to begin with (some), they spam. Sasuke and Itachi make it worth playing.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Truth:
> 1. you can KNJ every time you're being hit by a combo.
> 2. you can KNJ every time you're being hit by a combo in mid air.
> 3. you can KNJ every time your rival tries to throw you.
> ...


So you're pretty much are going with what with Ghost said even though what you're stating isn't true and what's he's stating isn't accurate as well, good job


Squall Leonhart said:


> Are you going to listen to the person who speaks the truth?
> Again, are you goint to stay butt hurt or listen to the tr


Translation: "My opinion is fact and anyone who disagrees with me is wrong"

Yeah whatever bro, if it helps you sleep at night


Squall Leonhart said:


> are you going to stay butt hurt by the first person's message and listen to guy who gives false info?


Isn't that exactly what you're doing?




Squall Leonhart said:


> Proof? elaborate? I know these things might be tough for you.. but at least try.


Why are you looking for proof over your own damn opinion?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3to562kibI[/YOUTUBE]

Just wanted to share my review of the game.


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> I don't like tis game that much, because when people lose, they tend to curse you out because they were so transparent. You get hate mail, and then when they have no strategy left, which they never had to begin with (some), they spam. Sasuke and Itachi make it worth playing.



They are just idiots that dont understand why they suck and theres a way to deal with spamers but i dont like itachi's awakening.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 27, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> They are just idiots that dont understand why they suck and theres a way to deal with spamers but i dont like itachi's awakening.



Really? I love it


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 27, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> was that ranked match because if it was i would have been mad as hell lol. Anyway that bounce strategy works well for me too but the thing is that if you beat them pretty bad like 2 Ultimates in a row they usually disconnect* so i let them damage me a little before attempting it.*



yea it was ranked. Yea if you completely dominate someone they're usually more likely to leave. When I play against an Itachi, if I'm completely owning him then I'm not really afraid of Susanoo. Though I usually try to get him close to awakening but not yet and hit him hard before he can enter (Ougi, Jutsu Etc). LOL one thing you can do to be an ass is when they're trying to awaken throw shuriken in their face over and over again. Ah, lastly when you've got your team jutsu ready, one thing I do is to sit and wait for them to dash at you when they do spam it quick and there is nothing they can do about it.


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> Really? I love it



come man how can you love it, Sussano requires almost no skill and is pretty hard to dodge his sword slashes...well maybe thats the reason you love it, anyway Tobi's awakening totally owns him with that double fire ball jutsu.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2010)

Man that susanoo thing is so freakin cheap, I was owning this itachi player and he managed to awake. He was almost death and I had a vastly green life bar. I was dodging but then I hitted the invisible limit line so I couldnt get away, I was trapped and I couldnt escape.
That was just not fair


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 27, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Man that susanoo thing is so freakin cheap, I was owning this itachi player and he managed to awake. He was almost death and I had a vastly green life bar. I was dodging but then I hitted the invisible limit line so I couldnt get away, I was trapped and I couldnt escape.
> That was just not fair



Happens to me quite often too. Once you're cornered, they don't even need to spam amaterasu, just mash O.


----------



## Klue (Oct 28, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Man that susanoo thing is so freakin cheap, I was owning this itachi player and he managed to awake. He was almost death and I had a vastly green life bar. I was dodging but then I hitted the invisible limit line so I couldnt get away, I was trapped and I couldnt escape.
> That was just not fair



Divinstrosity is obviously a developer at CC.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone have a list on the  story list?  I'm still on 91% on that thing...........am I suppose to find the scroll for the Bee story? where is that?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Anyone have a list on the  story list?  I'm still on 91% on that thing...........am I suppose to find the scroll for the Bee story? where is that?



Between The Forest of Quiet Movement and the Akatsuki Hideout.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone got a list of all the titles and how to unlock them? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 28, 2010)

So has anybody bothered to do Karin's Awakening and Ultimate Jutsu on Karin. That shit is hilarious


----------



## Corran (Oct 28, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> So has anybody bothered to do Karin's Awakening and Ultimate Jutsu on Karin. That shit is hilarious



I do Karin's ultimate on Sasuke, now that is awesome.
Didn't know there was one for against her self


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

I think they are gonna add additional content to this game just like UNS but i dont think is just gonna be support characters since every character can be a support character, i would like for them to add the 1rst 2nd and 3rd Hookage to this game as well as a AMBU costume for my fav character Kakashi


----------



## Firaea (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> I think they are gonna add additional content to this game just like UNS but i dont think is just gonna be support characters since every character can be a support character, i would like for them to add the 1rst 2nd and 3rd Hookage to this game as well as a AMBU costume for my fav character Kakashi



I'd love to have the Hokages, but they've said for sure that they aren't intending to have DLCs, so it's unlikely.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2010)

If there is no DLC then this game is coming back to the gamestores soon.  Once I get platinum bye bye NUNS2.......hello Marvel vs Capcom 3 baby


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> No I'm asking you why do you think using You Tube is a credible source for your response? You're stating the same stupid ass responding *but not proving a damn thing* other than your profound ignorance. The reason why a put the question up was because irrelevant to the discussion. Here's a suggestion stop quoting me and stop asking stupid questions, I'm sure you can do one or the other.


Aside from proving how silly is the game's fighting system? yeah, not a damn thing.
And I'll keep mentioning it everytime I feel like, because:
A. it's funny.
B. it's the truth.
C. it's funny to see butt hurt blind fans like you get worked up for nothing just because someone bashed their precious pretty game.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Like what you're doing right now?* Way to contradict yourself


Exactly!
Explain your arguments or stay quiet, because you're just making yourself look bad. 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Translation: "waaah I can't back up my own argument so I'm gonna go off on why your argument sucks compared to mine."


Explain your arguments or stay quiet, because you're just making yourself look bad. 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Yeah, guess what I found OPINIONS, no concrete evidence of whether people were sick of the game or thought it had lost it's luster, you're trying too hard ti prove virtually nothing


What does it have to do with evidence..?
No shit Sherlock, people tried to give negative opinions on the game? how dare they!
So let's get this straight, you found lots players who didn't like the battle system (and these kind of opinions grow every day), so what "evidence" you want? or maybe you're referring to me registering 200 times and opening a new thread about the bad battle system, haha.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> And from you I can tell that you
> 
> A. Suck at this relatively simple game
> B. Is actually really bad at the majority of the fighting games you claim to know shit about
> ...


My assumptions were a lot more realistic to be honest, since you proved in your last post that you've got no idea about battle systems and talked about irrelevant issues like online and bugs.. lol.
It's more like when I see a bad fighting system I just quit the game, or play it rarely just for the heck of it (or more like because I'm a Naruto fan) with friends.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Translation: "Waah No you're changing the argument, I'm not changing anything waah"
> This is how you sound like right now, I've never changed the argument, all you've done was elated beyond means rationally all because you're asspained over people not agreeing with you, there's nothing particularly "vague: about my statements unless you yourself are incompetent.


Explain your arguments or stay quiet, because you're just making yourself look bad. 
Third time's a charm eh? nah, I guess more are coming.

The only thing close to a real argument was when you tried (and I mean - tried) to get in detail about Bleach and DBZ when you showed that hilarious Youtube video and talked about how broken Bleach DS 2nd was, but unlucky for you, you've failed and spouted nonstop nonsense.

It will make you look better if you'll back yourself up with true knowledge instead of calling me incompetent.
So, try again.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> You're still quoting me, and still *running* on your own delusions, it's not very amusing anymore when it's blatant that you're taking this seriously


Funny that you're using the word "running", I still don't see your proof to the existence of me keeping "lashing" at other people, come on.. back up your previous argument, or right.. you can't, because you keep spouting false bullshit.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> And your own stance is as buggy and unresponsive as KOFXII, speaking of which







ChocolateBar999 said:


> WOW! Good job restating what I just stated in three sentences, figures you would go to lengths to defend a piece of shit fighting game just to save face from your own ignorance


If anyone still reads this idiotic argument, it wasn't "HURR DURR" it was me talking with true information about KOF12's battle system.

Now that we took that out of the way, don't lie.. restating what you just said..? haha, don't insult me.
As I said before, you just proved how your knowledge about fighting games is non existent, you were talking about online and bugs.. ONLINE and BUGS.. which has *nothing* to do with the battle system, at least you could admit that you've no clue what you're talking about and I would say no further.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> ......For the duration of the argument I'm gonna assume you're just playing stupid because there's no way anyone can take you seriously after this statement.


^ Said the one who showed a 100% life combos video for a deep battle system anime fighter argument, lol.
Again, not being able to elaborate, what a great debater you are... NOT.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> NOPE. Try again


Meet UNS2.







ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm not sure if being more specific is gonna change anything because all you're gonna do is ignore it to begin with but whatever...
> 
> Treasure pretty much ruined the whole point when they added the ability to Line Jump in 1 on 1 battles. Any cheap player can simply jump to the other side and activate a card, while you try to get them. Which will most likely fail. The new Flash Step (FS for short) system is no longer invincible, with Reinforced (RF) attacks knock characters out of it. While this is great, it only helps other characters and doesn't do much, if anything, for others, unbalancing the system.
> 
> ...


I already told you that competitive players don't use cards, exactly as SSBB/M players don't use items and banned levels, how many times do I need to repeat this issue..? you're ignoring basic competitive play accepted rules in order to strengthen your weak arguments, which is non existent since I already told you that competitive players don't use cards, competitive players *don't use cards* <- is that clear now?

About the RF moves, no.
First, it doesn't break the game.. how the hell you got to this conclusion no one knows.
Secondly, it actually evens the battle system.. as you get less options to get out of jail, you got hit? you deserve to get punished.
And the RF moves take one segment of the Shunpo bar.. so it's perfectly even.

Now about character specifics:
1. Again, how is Ichigo high tier/broken? you still didn't answer this one.
2. Gin and Tousen were really good in the first game as I recall, so I really don't see how they should have been buffed, and I don't recall them being bad in the 2nd game.

The combos themselves stayed the same as you execute them, so I really don't know what you're talking about.

I was mainly talking about the first Bleach DS game, I played the second one aswell but not as much as the first one.. still, you spouted lots of nonsense, as you always do, saying that "X" got buffed and "Y" got nerffed is easy, I can do it too, but explaining WHY it got buffed or nerrfed challenges you, right? because then I can actually check for myself if your pieces of information are wrong.. and you don't want this to happen, do you?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> So you're pretty much are going with what with Ghost said even though what you're stating isn't true and what's he's stating isn't accurate as well, good job


So you're saying that what I wrote at 1 2 3 isn't true? how so? this should be entertaining.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Translation: "My opinion is fact and anyone who disagrees with me is wrong"
> 
> Yeah whatever bro, if it helps you sleep at night


Again, are you going to stay butt hurt or listen to the truth?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Isn't that exactly what you're doing?


No, because even as a big Naruto fan I can acknowledge it's huge problems.

While you're getting worked up just because someone puts reality in your face and you don't like what you see, so instead of accepting it or accepting different people's opinion you choose to act like a butt hurt blind fan who *has* to defend it's precious little game.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why are you looking for proof over your own damn opinion?


Opinion..? more like FACT.
Do I need to remind you your own quotes? you were referring to my knowledge with Blazblue, as in:
1. Blazblue: you can get out of all combos in a round.
2. Blazblue: you can tech out while being comboed in the air.

^ So yeah.. let's see how you prove this info is false.. if you can, then maybe you can back up what you said.. now THIS should be entertaining.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 28, 2010)

this is ridiculous. why dont you two move this argument to your pm inboxes this thread is getting bogged down with ridiculously long multiquote arguments. 

on topic - how exactly do you unlock lars, minato, killer bee, and taka sasuke? that's all i have left and i beat the story...


----------



## Firaea (Oct 28, 2010)

Killer Bee and Taka Sasuke are unlocked after you finish playing the 'Fragment' which is unlocked by having collected all 37 cursed dolls. It's an unlock within an unlock. 

As for Lars and Minato, I'm not sure if there's any way to unlock via story, but getting 580000 storm points unlocks Minato and getting 600000 unlocks Lars. Fastest way.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 28, 2010)

I got killer bee and Taka Sasuke without having to do fragment.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 28, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I got killer bee and Taka Sasuke without having to do fragment.



Via Storm Points, yea. It's faster too, though I personally preferred working through story mode to unlock characters. Gives me a sense of satisfaction after slogging my ass off.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 28, 2010)

I wasn't even doing versus though.I was going through the curse seal doll event and I unlocked them during that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol, what's with the full pages of 1 person doing multi-quotes.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> I play the 360 version, since I figured it would have more people playing, and give me achievements, which I care more about than trophies.



get a turbo controller... or an arcade stick. It does wonders.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 28, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> get a turbo controller... or an arcade stick. It does wonders.



Is that what yo use?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 28, 2010)

Haven't been playing online for a while. Been trying out all the characters and having fun with CPU and replaying boss fights. 

Really, there's a lot worth criticising about the game, but the boss fights are its most praiseworthy aspects.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 28, 2010)

Just switched Guard and Support.. now I need like 2 weeks to get used to it.. lol


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

i was trying to get a turbo controller both for UNS2 and MW2 but i dont know where they sell them, is not in my local gamestop so i dont know


----------



## Shay (Oct 28, 2010)

If you feel comfortable knowing that you are unable to fairly compete without the dubious luxury of a hardware crutch, by all means continue your search.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> If there is no DLC then this game is coming back to the gamestores soon.  Once I get platinum bye bye NUNS2.......hello Marvel vs Capcom 3 baby



This man knows where it's at. UNS2 is a fun game but it's also a "filler" game to kill them time till I get the next real game I'm waiting for. 

Sadly MVC3 is still a ways away.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Man that susanoo thing is so freakin cheap, I was owning this itachi player and he managed to awake. He was almost death and I had a vastly green life bar. I was dodging but then I hitted the invisible limit line so I couldnt get away, I was trapped and I couldnt escape.
> That was just not fair



Its the same with teh Hachibi too


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

Shay said:


> If you feel comfortable knowing that you are unable to fairly compete without the dubious luxury of a hardware crutch, by all means continue your search.



Using a turbo controller doesnt mean i dont compete fairly is just that i dont want to press my ps3 controller R2 trigger repeately until is completely losse and very annoying to use and trust me it happened with my PS2 controllers. Its not like i cant dodge without it, is that i dont want to waste my controller and time.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Using a turbo controller doesnt mean i dont compete fairly is just that i dont want to press my ps3 controller R2 trigger repeately until is completely losse and very annoying to use and trust me it happened with my PS2 controllers. Its not like i cant dodge without it, is that i dont want to waste my controller and time.



Why don't you just time your R2 trigger instead of mashing ?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> i was trying to get a turbo controller both for UNS2 and MW2 but i dont know where they sell them, is not in my local gamestop so i dont know



/facepalm /facepalm


----------



## Undead (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Using a turbo controller doesnt mean i dont compete fairly is just that i dont want to press my ps3 controller R2 trigger repeately until is completely losse and very annoying to use and trust me it happened with my PS2 controllers. Its not like i cant dodge without it, is that i dont want to waste my controller and time.


It's people like you who's killing the enjoyment of online.


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

I dont know why it doesnt work in this game, almost any other game that requires precise pressing to dodge I do it but in this game I fail


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> It's people like you who's killing the enjoyment of online.



Oh please, maybe you didnt heard right but I said I dont have it yet and still im  giving people beatings online so stop hating for nothing


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2010)

So you are one of those guys who just sit there wil the block animation going constantly I auto disconnect from you guys. screw my disconnect rate


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

97% of the time online you come across the same shit sadly, I rarely get to play against people who are actually fun and are trying different things.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> 97% of the time online you come across the same shit sadly, I rarely get to play against people who are actually fun and are trying different things.



yeah it is so much fun when you meet them though. i had one hell of a match agains a shikamaru. He trapped me with a chouji support an dhit me with his ultra.

but he used real stategy and didn't just spam knj t'was a great match


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

Hellion said:


> So you are one of those guys who just sit there wil the block animation going constantly I auto disconnect from you guys. screw my disconnect rate



What!? where did you get the idea that i disconnect often, the only time i disconnect is when is extremely Laggy and is from the start of the match, my KDR is 70w- 51l (without Sussano)and im proud of that so dont come making stuff up.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm only missing the Ninja Tools.
The Wealt of all nations
buyiing all the stuff on the stores.

but I don't know where to get some of those ridiculous items for the ninja tools and the stores.   Is there a mission I was suppose to re-do where I get rewarded the items for Viper Fang, Sleep Tag X, etc etc?  Or do I have to randomly keep picking shit out of the ground?  I swear I walked everywhere and I keep picking up stuff I already have.


Then I look at the order list for Items, Food and I am still missing a lot.  Fucking shit man HELP anyone?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> What!? where did you get the idea that i disconnect often, the only time i disconnect is when is extremely Laggy and is from the start of the match, my KDR is 70w- 51l (without Sussano)and im proud of that so dont come making stuff up.



lol. I should have put a comma in the last statement * I* diconnect from them


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I'm only missing the Ninja Tools.
> The Wealt of all nations
> buyiing all the stuff on the stores.
> 
> ...



Viper Fang you get from re-doing the Killer Bee fight by talking to the guy in the Hokage room and doing the requirement during the fight. As for the others your supposed to buy books off a guy is near where Sakura usually is. He sells you 1 book at a time and then you'll get some mail/letters, all you have to do is respond to the different letters and eventually you'll be mailed the materials your missing.


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

Hellion said:


> lol. I should have put a comma in the last statement * I* diconnect from them



Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 28, 2010)

So if you quit a match it doesn't count as a loss?


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> So if you quit a match it doesn't count as a loss?



Hmmmm no and the disconnect frequency goes down over time, kinda stupid right


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 28, 2010)

Does the other person get a win though? Or a disconnect as well?


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Does the other person get a win though? Or a disconnect as well?



No the other person doesnt suffer nothing but its a waste of time if your winning and the other person disconnect because his mad


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 28, 2010)

When people see my rating they don't ready up and they leave, it takes me forever to find a game.


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> When people see my rating they don't ready up and they leave, it takes me forever to find a game.



Ratings ar? intimidating but I i like a challange like a Hero rank


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Ratings ar? intimidating but I i like a challange like a Hero rank


I's kinda hard to take you seriously when you claim you are trying to get a turbo controller...


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I's kinda hard to take you seriously when you claim you are trying to get a turbo controller...



there you go -_-..... it seems using a turbo controller has become the ultimate sin for many people as well as thinking about it, dude have you even played the game online almost everyone dodges every attack by Guard mashing so is only a matter if you want to make it easier, im still gonna dodge 90% so it really doesnt matter what i use to do it. Atleast i dont dodge and grab right after i do it, i dont spam, i dont play long range all the time and i dont use Sussano, so i do play fair. (some people cry over every little thing)


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Should I rent this game? Or wait a few months and buy it?


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Should I rent this game? Or wait a few months and buy it?



is a good game but i dont know what kinda games you like so you can rent it or see some reviews as i do


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> I dont know why it doesnt work in this game, almost any other game that requires precise pressing to dodge I do it but in this game I fail



Wasn't it you who said this on the last page.


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Wasn't it you who said this on the last page.



yeah i suck at precise pressing in this game to dodge but if i trigger mash so it doesnt matter because I still dodge wether is by precise pressing or trigger mashing they are just different methods so please stop trying to make a point.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 28, 2010)

ok...i'll ask for the third time since i saw a list once on here

DOES ANYONE HAVE A LIST ON ALL THE TITLES AND HOW TO UNLOCK THEM?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 28, 2010)

Just do a bunch of battles for the majority of the titles.  Get your Storm Points maxxed out(999999) for a bunch of them

The others come from doing certain things, like getting an S Ranking in the major story battles, completing requests and missions, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

I enjoy fighting games, but I brought back Super Street Fighter IV. I love Naruto and enjoy the Ultimate Ninja titles. I like diverse fighters and ones that don't get boring easily, as well as decent length campaign. And multiplayer of course.

I know I'll at least rent it but idk if it's worth buying.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2010)

A Perfect Storm Master.
You've acquired all trophies.

Clear Prologue
You've cleared the Prologue.

Clear Chapter One
You've cleared Chapter One.

Clear Chapter Two
You've cleared Chapter Two.

Clear Chapter Three
You've cleared Chapter Three.

Clear Chapter Four
You've cleared Chapter Four.

Clear Chapter Five
You've cleared Chapter Five.

Clear Chapter Six
You've cleared Chapter Six.

Clear Final Chapter
You've cleared Final Chapter.

Naruto's Friends
You can now use members of Naruto's generation.

Naruto's Teachers
You can now use Kakashi, Yamayo, Guy and Asuma.

Sand Village Friends
You can now use Gaara, Kankuro, Temari and Chiyo.

The Legendary Sannin
You can now use Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru.

Stealthy Akatsuki
You can now use all members of the Akatsuki.

Hebi on the Move
You can now use Sasuke, Suigetsu, Karin and Jugo.

Assassin from Tekken 6
You can now use Lars.

Bell-Stealing Expert
You've acquired S Rank in 'The Bell-Stealing Drill'.

Village Guardian
You've acquired S Rank in 'Sand and Art Blast'.

At the mercy of Puppet Jutsu
You've acquired S Rank in 'Sakura Dances'.

Unstoppable Rampage
You've acquired S Rank in 'Forbidden Fury'.

Difference in Growth
You've acquired S Rank in 'Showdown Between Best Friends'.

Fourth Hokage's Back
You've acquired S Rank in 'Sturm und Drang'.

Overflowing Hatred
You've acquired S Rank in 'The Two Uchiha'.

Overwhelming Sage
You've acquired S Rank in 'Battle Between the Sage God'.

Vision of a New Wind
You've acquired S Rank in 'Earth Shatter'.

Cursed dolls exterminated!
You've retrieved all cursed dolls.

Oink!!
You've retrieved all Tonton's pearls.

Trial accomplished!
You've cleared the 10 trials.

Request Master
You've cleared all requests.

Ninja of Letters
You've cleared all correspondence events.

All Friends Here!
You've seen friendship events for everyone.

Nothing escapes you
You've picked up 500 items.

Wealth to move nations!
Saved up 999999 Ryo.

Point Tycoon
You've saved up 999999 Storm Points.

I Love Ninja Tools!
You've acquired all battle items.

General Storm Booming!
You've collected all collection items.

The First Edit
Edited a Ninja Info Card.

Message Ninja shocked!
You've acquired all messenger birds.

Review Complete!
You've seen all memories.

Story Assembler
Collected 100% of the stories.

Thanks for all your time!
Your total play time is over 30 hours.

On the Path to Ninja!
You've won 1 time in online Ranked Match battles.

Dextrous Ninja
You've won 10 times in online Ranked Match battles.

Clear Fragment
You've cleared Fragment.

All ninja assemble!
You can now use all characters.

The Unknowable Moment
You've seen all secret factors.

Also Known As...
You've gained 50 titles.

Conquered all events!
You've cleared all events.

Card Collector
You've acquired all Ninja Info Cards.

Which name shall I use?
You've acquired all titles.
Thanks to yotsuba for the tip


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where I'm suppose to give the lottery ticket to?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Does anyone know where I'm suppose to give the lottery ticket to?



I think you can just sell it for alot of money.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 28, 2010)

He beat it 100%.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2010)

Got the Viper Fang now all I need are these Items

Sparkling Rikorisu
Leaf from the Tree of Life
Bell Flower
New Moon Flower
Bird Lime Amber


Also how do I get additional Ninja Info cards.  Bought all of them in the store and got some from fighting online etc. I think I'm missing only about 6-10


----------



## Ito (Oct 28, 2010)

You get the rest by acquiring Storm Points. Once you have 999,999 SP, you'll have all the Ninja Cards if you bought all of them from the store.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 28, 2010)

That's quite alot of items.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> A Perfect Storm Master.
> You've acquired all trophies.
> 
> Clear Prologue
> ...



Did you unlock any secret characters?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 28, 2010)

List of titles


*Spoiler*: __ 



001| Shinobi: You get this automatically at the start (Ultimate Adventure)

002| Striking: Perform a combo of at least 40 hits (any mode)

003| Ninjutsu: Win a battle with the final blow being a Ninjutsu attack

004| Ultimate Jutsu: Win a battle with the final blow being an Ultimate
Ninjutsu attack

005| Bond: Win a battle, with the final blow being a support character's
attack. Team Ultimate Jutsu attacks work well for this

006| Fox Spirit: Win a battle while using an Awakening

007| Bare: Win a battle with less than 5% of your health remaining

008| Iron-Clad: Win a battle with a perfect victory

009| Overwhelmingly Victorious: Win a battle in 20 seconds or less 
(Free Battle is best)

010| Ramen-loving: Fight 30 battles as Naruto Uzumaki

011| Peaceful: Fight 30 battles as Naruto Uzumaki (Sennin Mode) 

012| Uchiha Clan: Fight 30 battles as Uchiha Sasuke

013| Taka: Fight 30 battles as Sasuke Uchiha (Akatsuki)

014| Sparkling Maiden's Heart: Fight 30 battles as Sakura Haruno

015| Root: Fight 30 battles as Sai

016| Taijustsu: Fight 30 battles as Rock Lee

017| Byakugan: Fight 30 battles as Neji Hyuga

018| Fully-armored: Fight 30 battles as Tenten

019| Nara Clan: Fight 30 battles as Shikamaru Nara

020| Akimichi Clan: Fight 30 battles as Choji Akimichi

021| Yamanaka Clan: Fight 30 battles as Ino Yamanaka 

022| Inuzuka Clan: Fight 30 battles as Kiba Inuzuka

023| Aburame Clan: Fight 30 battles as Shino aburame

024| Hyuga Clan: Fight 30 battles as Hinata Hyuga 

025| Jinchuriki: Fight 30 battles as Gaara

026| Precious Junior Student: Fight 30 battles as Kankuro

027| Older Sister: Fight 30 battles as Temari

028| Masked: Fight 30 battles as KaKashi Hatake 

029| First Hokage: Fight 30 battles as Yamato

030| Hot-Blooded: Fight 30 battles as Gai Maito

031| In Training: Fight 30 battles as Asuma Sarutobi

032| Reanimated: Fight 30 battles as Chiyo 

033| Mount Myoboku: Fight 30 battles as Jiraya

034| Fifth Hokage: Fight 30 battles as Tsunade

035| Seeker: Fight 30 battles as Orochimaru 

036| Subordinate: Fight 30 battles as Kabuto 

037| Little Brother: Fight 30 battles as Suigetsu Hozuki

038| The Curse Mark: Fight 30 battles as Juugo 

039| Clumsy: Fight 30 battles as Karin

040| Older Brother: Fight 30 battles as Itachi Uchiha

041| Renegade: Fight 30 battles as Kisame

042| Upperclassman: Fight 30 battles as Deidara

043| Human Puppet: Fight 30 battles as Sasori

044| Way of Jashin: Fight 30 battles as Hidan

045| Human Wallet: Fight 30 battles as Kakuzu

046| Strongest: Fight 30 battles as Tobi

047| Beautiful: Fight 30 battles as Konan

048| The Real: Fight 30 battles as Pain

049| Punster: Fight 30 battles as Killer Bee

050| The Fourth Hokage: Complete 30 battles as Minato

051| The Main Character: Finish 'The Bell-Stealing Drill' 

052| The warring tribe's: Finish Chapter 5 (Ultimate Adventure)

053| Novelist: Fight against Pain as Jiraiya (part of Ultimate Adventure)

054| One Who Walks The Way Of The Ninja: Finish Last Chapter

055| Eight Tails Hunter: Finish Fragment (Ultimate Adventure)

056| A Fresh New Ninja: Complete the 10 trials (Ultimate Adventure)

057| A Hardworking Ninja to the core: Not sure (part of the story)

058| One Who Overcomes Darkness: Defeat the cursed doll that looks like
Orochimaru (Curse Doll request mission)

059| Once Who Excels In Everything: Complete all the events (see 
'Conquered all events' trophy) (Ultimate Adventure)

060| Full Marks For Friendship: Play through the story

061| Well-off: Spend 100,000 Ryo in the shops

062| Rich: Spend 500,000 Ryo in the shops

063| Very rich: Spend 1,000,000 Ryo in the shops

064| Part-timer: Open the shop menu 30 times

065| Poster Girl: Open the shop menu 60 times

066| Store Manager: Open the shop menu 100 times

067| Control: Fulfil the bonus condition in every battle in the 'Challenge
Main Battle Again' feature of the Hokage's Room post-game. You can track
these, they are the red stars shown underneath the rank listed next to
each vs battle.

068| Medical: Eat 10 bentos (Ultimate Adventure) 

069| Capricious: You have to be in lucky state (pray at one of the 
statues), and find a Jackpot Lottery item in one of the little signs you
can knock over to reveal objects in Konoha. 

070| Earnest: Collect 30 Empty Can items. You can find these in the little
signs you can knock over to reveal objects in Konoha (Ultimate Adventure)

071| Sly: Collect 30 Pachinko Ball items. You can find these in the little
signs you can knock over to reveal objects in Konoha (Ultimate Adventure)

072| The Hidden Village's: Unlock Hokage Naruto

073| Second Hokage: Get the Ninja Info Card which has a picture of the
Second Hokage (you get it from the card shop in one of the packs)

074| Third Hokage: Watch all of the Story View videos in the Hokage's Room
post-game. You don't have to go through the whole scene, you can skip it
by pressing the start button. As long as the '!' symbol next to it
disappears, you're good.

075| Student: Watched all Ultimate Jutsu videos in the Collection menu.
You don't have to watch the whole video, you can skip them with circle.
As long as the '!' symbol next to it disappears, you're good.


076| Mission: Replay every battle in the 'Challenge Main Battle Again'
feature of the Hokage's Room post-game. This goes hand-in-hand 
with title number 067. 

077| Trusty: Caught 5 birds

078| Naive: Investigated 50 mushrooms

079| Secret: Use 20 Warp Scrolls (you can buy them from the Item Shop)

080| Certainly Victorious: 10 ranked wins online.

081| Explosively Advancing: 20 ranked wins online.

082| Dojo Breaker: 30 ranked wins online.

083| One's Own Ruler: 40 ranked wins online.

084| Omnipotent: 50 ranked wins online.

085| Underdog: Lose 10 ranked matches

086| Survivor: Lose 20 ranked matches

087| Ninja: Earn 10,000 SP 

The rest of the titles are exactly like 087, you'll earn them
automatically as you collect SP while playing. A neat trick to make the
'Fight 30 battles as' titles go fast is that if you go into free battle
mode and start a game with a second player who has the same character as
you have (for example: Tobi vs Tobi) it will count twice. So instead of
playing as him 30 times you just need to play as him 15 times.




I basically just need to work on the titles for using characters 30 times and winning 40, 50 matches online and I'll be done.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2010)

So base on my google search...........I am waiting for a guy that sells me books.  Yet I moved away from Konoha and walked back only to find him still not there.

And Ino isn't at her flower shop either.  Gawd I'm starting to find this game annoying to get a platinum


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> So base on my google search...........I am waiting for a guy that sells me books.  Yet I moved away from Konoha and walked back only to find him still not there.
> 
> And Ino isn't at her flower shop either.  Gawd I'm starting to find this game annoying to get a platinum



You gotta start doing the requests.I had trouble with it too untill I started doing request at the leaf and sand villages.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2010)

@ Aeon....Thanks for the list of titles. Alls i need is to finish getting character titles and i'll have beaten the game completely.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah! I am the BEST Suigetsu Player around! And I can even stand against the broken crap like: Frog senin naruto, Minato, Itachi and even some saskays. ;P bring it!

BTW are they ever going to sell or give us Gamer pics?


----------



## DanE (Oct 29, 2010)

i heard UNS2 Xbox leaderboards are jacked up with players with only 2 wins and 9999999bp, i hope that doesn't happen too the Ps3, all does people who spend hours playing and playing not taking baths or eating are gonna be frustrated knowing there not number one anymore


----------



## shuraii (Oct 29, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> So is anybody Interested in playing a few matches.
> 
> My PSN is Demonwindbomb.



hey i remember fighting you. my psn is shuraii. i only use Temari. you probably beat me though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 29, 2010)

Where do you get the willpower to get all trophies Shadow?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 29, 2010)

Doing the 30 battles is much easier than I thought it be.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm one trophy away from platinum, the titles trophy of course. I'm in no rush to get it. It does make me play a variety of different characters, which is always fun.

Replaying a few of the boss fights. Love the music when Itachi uses Susanoo. They really outdid themselves with this OST.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been training for days now but how do I play with Sasori's awakening? 
Those 100 puppets are too slow to use effectively in combat. Does anybody have some advice how to effectively use Sasori, cuz I really wanna master that dude, but I'm having real trouble with the speedblitzers

Also Lee awakening is one of the most brutal and fun to play with. Kicking the crap out if SM Naruto and not giving to chance to transform


----------

